# Dooney and Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel



## louislover260

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931

Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.

I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)

Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!


----------



## grietje

Holy Mackeral-that bags looks a lot like Miu Miu's bow satchel (sans bows).


----------



## Grace123

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!



Louis, you have to stop this. You're going to bankrupt me! I simply have to have this bag.


----------



## louislover260

LOL!  Glad I could help Grace123!!  I love the tassles, they are green on the undersides of the fringe!  Such great attention to detail.


----------



## fashion16

I don't know when this bag was posted on the D&B website but they are already sold out!!! The website states it is no longer in stock!


----------



## jxwilliams

Very nice!  It looks like the perfect sized satchel!  I have a florentine vanchetta shopper tote in the natural color--it's TDF, fantastic quality!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

jxwilliams said:


> Very nice!  It looks like the perfect sized satchel!  I have a florentine vanchetta shopper tote in the natural color--it's TDF, fantastic quality!



Would like to know whether florentine vachetta is too heavy to be used daily. thanks.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hmmm...I think I'll have to swing by the Dooney boutique this weekend and check this out...I already was going to check out the Alto collection so here's one more for the list!


----------



## slickskin

I've been eying a Florentine vachetta tote; the leather looks fab! Does anyone know if it tends to scratch easily?


----------



## Grace123

Wonder if this bag is new or just sold out? I'm hoping they'll bring it back with more color choices.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

fashion16 said:


> I don't know when this bag was posted on the D&B website but they are already sold out!!! The website states it is no longer in stock!


 
Very pretty bag!!!!


Dooney likes to tease, me thinks.  

They seem to post new bags that are to come and list them out of stock till they are released.


----------



## fashion16

^^^Seriously??? That is shady!


----------



## Marie Lee

I called  db and the alto doctor and out of stock bags should be in again March 16, and they were taking preorders.  I love that flor. vach. satchel and the  dr. bag, I wish I could see them in person.  Does any one have pix?


----------



## GOALdigger

a great alternative to the mui mui bow. especially the price now if only they came in different colors


----------



## louislover260

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Would like to know whether florentine vachetta is too heavy to be used daily. thanks.


 
It's surprising "light" for how heavy it might look.  If you prefer a light handbag though, I wouldn't recommend it.



Luv2Shop1 said:


> Hmmm...I think I'll have to swing by the Dooney boutique this weekend and check this out...I already was going to check out the Alto collection so here's one more for the list!


 
Can't go wrong with either of these collections!



slickskin said:


> I've been eying a Florentine vachetta tote; the leather looks fab! Does anyone know if it tends to scratch easily?


 
I don't think so, it's really similar to the Calf Skin totes they had out last year.  Maybe see if Von Maur near you carries this line, I know mine did.



Grace123 said:


> Wonder if this bag is new or just sold out? I'm hoping they'll bring it back with more color choices.


 
They are probably back ordered.



Marie Lee said:


> I called db and the alto doctor and out of stock bags should be in again March 16, and they were taking preorders. I love that flor. vach. satchel and the dr. bag, I wish I could see them in person. Does any one have pix?


 
I'd love to see pics too!


----------



## jxwilliams

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Would like to know whether florentine vachetta is too heavy to be used daily. thanks.



Well, the leather is very thick...I find I have a bit more tolerance for bags on the heavier side.  Loaded up, it tends to get very heavy for me and also carrying it around all day like for sightseeing (with my essentials which include a wallet, makeup bag, sunglasses, keys, and pouch) tends to give me a shoulder ache.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i love everything BUT the tassels!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

linhhhuynh said:


> i love everything BUT the tassels!


 
They might be removeable


----------



## Marie Lee

I love the tassels, send me yours! lol, anyway, now DB (called yesterday) says the satchel is brand new, and should be out early April, thats the latest.  I bet it is heavy, I am loving it tho, I also asked if there will be  add. colors, she  said not yet, not planned so far.


----------



## Grace123

I'm on their website, all ready to hit the submit button. I really shouldn't...talk me into waiting for it to be a TSV on QVC or something.


----------



## Marie Lee

they don't all go to qvc tho, I know, I almost ordered too, she said they'd be  glad to preorder, no kidding. I am trying to behave for a bit.  I wonder how fast they'll go...If you live by a db outlet, so many bags  show up there off and on for years, even ones current to their website. love it tho...


----------



## mommyof4kids

Hi all I have been trying to decide between the alto doctor and the new flor.vach satchel. I am just wondering if anyone that has had the doctor knows if it scratches easy? I love both bags and would love to have one. Now the hard part....which one. I called Dooney and they said that all of the new bags would be up by March 25th.


----------



## Marie Lee

I think the alto does scratch,, but not in a bad way, a little patina and blending after time, there are so many great bags on their site now.  The Dr. satchel is available now pix pix pix whoever gets there first


----------



## kimalee

I'm seriously loving this bag ...Dooney's Vachetta leather is the BEST!


----------



## Antonia

*Oooh there is a lot of interest on this bag here.  I wonder who will be the first to post real pics!  I for one am going to buy this bag-the price is rediculious-how can you NOT buy it?  I put my name on the list to be notified when it is available.  I know it will be ready to ship in early April.....just around the corner!! *


----------



## mommyof4kids

Ok I think I am going for the new one also. I agree the price is wonderful. I can't wait to see the bag in person.


----------



## ginaki

I would like to know if the black one will have silver or gold/brass hardware... Does anybody know?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

This thread was missing an actual picture... so in case the link goes away.  

They need to make this bag in their ostrich line too.


----------



## donnaoh

I really love this bag and the gorgeous leather....it is HUGE for me though, hope there will smaller updated bags out with this leather


----------



## BEBEPURSE

donnaoh said:


> I really love this bag and the gorgeous leather....it is HUGE for me though, hope there will smaller updated bags out with this leather


 
Not sure on size but same category of leather.. 


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=39415


----------



## dcooney4

BEBEPURSE said:


> This thread was missing an actual picture... so in case the link goes away.
> 
> They need to make this bag in their ostrich line too.



I totally agree.


----------



## kimalee

I submitted my order online last night.  When I called this morning to confirm my order, I was told that I would still receive one from the first batch but that the list is filling up fast.
Just an FYI in case anyone is on the fence!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thanks

I am still waiting for them to hit the outlet.


----------



## kimalee

Yea, it seems like everything from DB goes to the outlet sooner or later...I wish there was one closer to me!


----------



## Antonia

kimalee said:


> I submitted my order online last night. When I called this morning to confirm my order, I was told that I would still receive one from the first batch but that the list is filling up fast.
> Just an FYI in case anyone is on the fence!


 

Kimalee, do you know if your CC gets charged right away or only when the item ships?  I'm ready to place my order too!


----------



## kimalee

Antonia said:


> Kimalee, do you know if your CC gets charged right away or only when the item ships?  I'm ready to place my order too!



My card has been 'authorized' but the CS rep I spoke to on the phone said it would not actually be charged until the warehouse receives the bags and they are ready to ship out (early April).  Also, I believe the Natural color has a longer list than the Black.  
Which color are you getting?  (I got natural.)  I can't wait to see this bag IRL, I hope it's as nice as it looks online!


----------



## cdlampley

This bag is gorgeous. I want it so badly.


----------



## Marie Lee

I can't wait to see some pix, you can just tell more, ya know? (than in their pix)  I want the natural too, but I wonder if more colors will come out later if it does well.  I asked them, they just  said  it's possible, they don't know yet.  What colors  would you gals like? I think red would be real hot


----------



## Antonia

kimalee said:


> My card has been 'authorized' but the CS rep I spoke to on the phone said it would not actually be charged until the warehouse receives the bags and they are ready to ship out (early April). Also, I believe the Natural color has a longer list than the Black.
> Which color are you getting? (I got natural.) I can't wait to see this bag IRL, I hope it's as nice as it looks online!


 
Thanks Kimalee!  I also want the natural color-it's so versatile!!  I can't wait to get my hands on this bag!   I also hope it looks as good in person as it does on line.  I can't tell you how many times I've been disappointed with Coach bags I've seen online pics of or catalog pics of and it ends up looking just 'ok' in person-it's such a let down!


----------



## kimalee

Marie Lee said:


> I can't wait to see some pix, you can just tell more, ya know? (than in their pix)  I want the natural too, but I wonder if more colors will come out later if it does well.  I asked them, they just  said  it's possible, they don't know yet.  What colors  would you gals like? I think red would be real hot



I wish they made it in Chestnut!  Maybe they're only releasing a few colors at a time so that we all feel compelled to buy multiples. 




Antonia said:


> Thanks Kimalee!  I also want the natural color-it's so versatile!!  I can't wait to get my hands on this bag!   I also hope it looks as good in person as it does on line.  I can't tell you how many times I've been disappointed with Coach bags I've seen online pics of or catalog pics of and it ends up looking just 'ok' in person-it's such a let down!



Yeah, I hope this one is a winner!
This will be my 4th Vachetta leather bag from DB...I really love this leather, so I have high hopes.


----------



## mommyof4kids

I "booked" mine two days ago. I can't wait now. I know they won't ship until early April, but I have been checking every day. I guess I keep thinking that will make it go faster I have been doing the same thing with my new ipad. Poor Apple. I have been driving them nuts. It doesn't help that I changed my mine and went for the 3g instead of the wifi so now I have to wait until the end of April for it. Oh well....I have been thinking about it and I am not good at waiting LOL. Does anyone know if there is any other new bags coming out for Summer? I miss the catalogs they used to send out. I have looked everywhere trying to get a hint. Oh I decided to go with the brown instead of the black. I can use it with more clothes.

Thanks
Amie


----------



## Louiebabeee

Im hopeing this bag shows up next christmas during the "12 days of dooney" for like 40% or 50% off...I will be all over that


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Louiebabeee said:


> Im hopeing this bag shows up next christmas during the "12 days of dooney" for like 40% or 50% off...I will be all over that


 

Don't hold your breathe. They usually only offer the lower end bags or more common bags.

I was hoping  last time for something from the ostrich line but it never showed.


----------



## beeniechika

i bought this on pre-order just now!!!

he said it should be shipped to me by next week!!! CAN'T WAIT to post some photos!!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

^ Waiting impatiently for photos.


----------



## babybel

I'm also interested in seeing live reveal pic of this bag, it reminds me greatly of the Miu Miu Bow Satchel but without the hefty price tag.


----------



## mommyof4kids

Friday I got my 25 percent off. They had to cancel my previous order for it, but I am still in the same slot as I was before, and saved myself nearly 100.00!!!!! I called today and they said next week...or the week after we should get them. I can't wait!!!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

mommyof4kids said:


> Friday I got my 25 percent off. They had to cancel my previous order for it, but I am still in the same slot as I was before, and saved myself nearly 100.00!!!!! I called today and they said next week...or the week after we should get them. I can't wait!!!



Cool to get 25% off, would you mind to share how to get 25% off? thanks.


----------



## mommyof4kids

I got it in a email on Friday..I just assumed they sent it out to everyone. They called it a spring fling one day only sale. It excluded gift cards and already reduced items. The code was VIP25. I am SO sorry..I will start to post them on the site when I get them. I get these codes all the time from them and from COACH.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

mommyof4kids said:


> I got it in a email on Friday..I just assumed they sent it out to everyone. They called it a spring fling one day only sale. It excluded gift cards and already reduced items. The code was VIP25. I am SO sorry..I will start to post them on the site when I get them. I get these codes all the time from them and from COACH.




Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ku4749

i just an e-mail from dooney customer service last night that my bag is shipped and i will be receiving it today before 5! i can't wait! the black one has shipped, but my natural one has yet to ship. i will be sure to post pictures upon arrival


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

ku4749 said:


> i just an e-mail from dooney customer service last night that my bag is shipped and i will be receiving it today before 5! i can't wait! the black one has shipped, but my natural one has yet to ship. i will be sure to post pictures upon arrival



CANNOT wait to see your reveal


----------



## Antonia

*Can't wait to see these!! *


----------



## ku4749

it has arrived! a little larger than i expected but a great bag none the less. it is a little luggage like right now, but once broken in it will be great. the inside is extremely spacious with a red interior and green suede at the top where the fold over flap is. can't wait for my natural to arrive.


----------



## jxwilliams

Ohh I bet it is a bag that looks better with use!  Congrats!


----------



## Marie Lee

nice, can't wait to see more of this one, love it


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

ku4749 said:


> it has arrived! a little larger than i expected but a great bag none the less. it is a little luggage like right now, but once broken in it will be great. the inside is extremely spacious with a red interior and green suede at the top where the fold over flap is. can't wait for my natural to arrive.



Would you please let me know the length of the shoulder strap? Can it worn by crossbody? TIA


----------



## ginaki

ku4749 said:


> it has arrived! a little larger than i expected but a great bag none the less. it is a little luggage like right now, but once broken in it will be great. the inside is extremely spacious with a red interior and green suede at the top where the fold over flap is. can't wait for my natural to arrive.


 
Beautiful!!! Is the hardware brass?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Looks beautiful in black!!!

For those of us in the market... can you please post more pictures like of the inside and hardware and a modeling pic for size reference.

TIA


----------



## Grace123

BEBEPURSE said:


> Looks beautiful in black!!!
> 
> For those of us in the market... can you please post more pictures like of the inside and hardware and a modeling pic for size reference.
> 
> TIA



Yes, yes! More pics please! Maybe mine will ship next week!!!!!


----------



## debsmith

ku4749 said:


> it has arrived! a little larger than i expected but a great bag none the less. it is a little luggage like right now, but once broken in it will be great. the inside is extremely spacious with a red interior and green suede at the top where the fold over flap is. can't wait for my natural to arrive.


 
Would love to see modeling pics!!  Is it very heavy?


----------



## mintpearl

can't wait to see more photos of this handbag! I've always appreciated D&B for quality and own several small items from a few years back...I think I'm falling back in love w/some of their styles again. I hope D&B continues to impress a lot of us so it eventually gets its own subforum.  A lot of their new stuff looks so promising!


----------



## Lexie2000

I haven't gotten a ship order yet for my Natural one. Too big??? 15 x 9.5 sounded good. Is the 9.5 with the top folded or unfolded? You scare me with the word "luggage". Lovin' Dooney's new stuff. I got a Red Portofino pocket satchel that I have yet to use.


----------



## Antonia

Lexie2000 said:


> I haven't gotten a ship order yet for my Natural one. Too big??? 15 x 9.5 sounded good. Is the 9.5 with the top folded or unfolded? You scare me with the word "luggage". Lovin' Dooney's new stuff. I got a Red Portofino pocket satchel that I have yet to use.


 

Maybe she's used to smaller bags and thinks 15" wide is large, but to me, that's normal-lol!   Large to me is 17" and up


----------



## Marie Lee

14 to 15 wide is  my fave size, I would call it med. large, to me 17 or 18 up is  large, I can't wait to see more real life pix, I love this one.  I suppose if you usually have a 10 to 12 in width bag, this would seem big,


----------



## chaneloverbaby




----------



## Lexie2000

Yes, anything over 15 usually ends up too large for me to have it be an everyday bag. How do you think this Vachetta does in rain? Still watching my mail for a ship notice.


----------



## ku4749

sorry i was out of town, but i will post  more pictures when i get home. 
the bag can be worn crossbody and yes the metal on the bag is like a gilded brass. also when i described the bag as luggage like, i didn't mean the size, i meant the structure of the bag. but i know once the bag break in, that will all change


----------



## mommyof4kids

I spoke to Dooney today and customer service told me that it could be up to the first of next month for us to get the natural in. I hope not. I also asked her if there would be any more new items for summer and she said there would be 2, but wouldn't tell me anything about them. Oh well....I got my ipad2 this weekend so I guess all is not lost.


----------



## Grace123

Anyone get shipping notice yet? I'm still waiting!


----------



## eventer

I looked at my order status at Dooney.com and it says May 16 for a ship date.  I did not order until this past weekend -- so earlier orders could have an earlier date.


----------



## ku4749

1. i just checked the dooney website, it says my natural bag will ship may 4th (i ordered both my black and natural bag on march 23).

2. more pictures


----------



## ku4749

size comparison pictures. a can of hairspray was as creative as i could get haha


----------



## nickkyvintage

Droooooool!!!!!


----------



## eleanorigby

Gorgeous!  I can't wait to receive mine....  Anyone that has received their bag taken it out for a spin yet?


----------



## kstyle

Hi. I called Dooney's 800 # to find out the status of my order.  I was told that my natural satchel would ship today!!!  I ordered mine on March 21st.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

^^You will have to post reveal pics!!!


----------



## seajewel

it looks gorgeous. can't wait for modeling pics and pics of the natural one too.


----------



## dec5

Great looking bag!

Wondering how much it weighs...


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I'm not a big D&B fan, but I have to admit, that this is a nice bag.


----------



## Marie Lee

Still loving it, very very nice, which color to get, will it sell out fast? will they make it in red or blue?? I know, they don't know  , love it , can't wait for more pix


----------



## lv2bme33

My girlfriend just received her Florentine Vachetta in black! I loved it...I must say I think I will be picking it up in the brown...the quality is spectacular for the price. Love the hardware on it too...a little heavier than your average bag. By the way I am now an official Dooney & Bourke fan!


----------



## Grace123

I got my shipping notice today and I ordered March 35.


----------



## adeener

grietje said:


> Holy Mackeral-that bags looks a lot like Miu Miu's bow satchel (sans bows).



I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Grace123

Make that I ordered March 25, NOT 35. Geesh!


----------



## Marie Lee

Now I see that Dillards is taking pre orders on this bag, I've never seen them do that before.


----------



## ku4749

my natural just arrived! surprisingly i don't love it as much as it thought i would.


----------



## weezer

ku4749 said:


> my natural just arrived! surprisingly i don't love it as much as it thought i would.


sorry to hear this. Would you be willing to give your thoughts about this bag? I have never seen this bag IRL but it looks like a very nice bag in photos.


----------



## Lboersma5

debsmith said:


> Would love to see modeling pics!!  Is it very heavy?


Got mine today as well!  It is a little on the big side, but it's gorgeous.  Will try to see if the size grows on me (pun intended) over the next couple of days!


----------



## Lboersma5

Same here...I love it, just a little on the big side.


----------



## Grace123

Pics and info, please!!!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Can someone please post a modeling pic, so we can get an idea of size?  Thanks!


----------



## Lexie2000

Getting worried about hearing this bag seems Big to so many posters. Mine is due to be here today or tomorrow. I think the pics are very nice looking. Yes, please elaborate on the bag....what the leather is like, is it easy to use, etc. Is size the only issue?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Lexie2000 said:


> Getting worried about hearing this bag seems Big to so many posters. Mine is due to be here today or tomorrow. ?


 

The Dooney site lists the bag as    L 15"   W 6.5"   H 9.5" .

If I need to get a feel for size I use a measuring tape and compare to bags I already own. Since the bag has a slouchy construction the measurements are not ridgid.

Hopefully, when you get yours you can possibly give a more detailed review and more pictures (ie the inside and the revealed hardware).


----------



## mommyof4kids

I called today and they said it was going to be the 1st of May before mine even ships. She said they have thousands and thousands on back order. Oh well.


----------



## imlvholic

DB Hawaii have the black in stock & the natural will be in tomorrow if anyone is interested. I tried the black on& i agree it's quite huge, Leather is kind of stiff too & looks too wide on me. Miu Miu Bow feels much better worn IMO.


----------



## kstyle

Well, it would my my natural satchel that's missing within UPS.  My tracking status says its be on the truck for delivery since yesterday morning...still no bag!!!  How mad am I?


----------



## curlygirlsd

kstyle said:


> Well, it would my my natural satchel that's missing within UPS.  My tracking status says its be on the truck for delivery since yesterday morning...still no bag!!!  How mad am I?


aw, wow, that stinks. 

I am watching this thread for photos as I am considering the natural. I am really wanting a nice quality classic looking dark tan/camel/cognac/whiskey/whateveryoucallit color bag. I've considered special ordering a MT in cognac but it's kind of $$ for me and Mulberry oak Alexa/Bays are also lovely but again $$ for me. This D&B satchel could be it.  

I hope your bag shows up soon kstyle.


----------



## indiaink

kstyle said:


> Well, it would my my natural satchel that's missing within UPS. My tracking status says its be on the truck for delivery since yesterday morning...still no bag!!! How mad am I?


 
You WILL get it eventually - I once had a package go to another state altogether for whatever reason.  UPS figured it got tossed on the wrong truck and at that point it has to complete its route; once it gets to wherever it's going, they figure it out and send it to the right place.  Doesn't happen often, thank heavens.


----------



## Lexie2000

The wait is finally over and it was worth it. The bag is gorgeous. Where to begin...
The leather is thick and slightly pebbled (but not like the AWL leather). It's more of a natural pebbling if that makes any sense. It does seem like it may be porous. I will make sure I use Wilson's liberally before use and try not to get it caught in the rain.

Size? It's on the larger size but not huge. If you are very petite and used to carrying little bags maybe it would be but it's the same size as a Kooba Charlie or my Prada Double Pocket. It's not extremely heavy but if you loaded it fully maybe it would be. It's got a beautiful green suede lining on the first 3-4 inches of the opening. Very pretty.

I measured my bag and it is 15 x 10 x 7 almost exactly. It's very well constructed. I am very impressed with my latest Dooney purchases. They are so well built and so quality for a reasonable price. It's a classy looking bag and would be awesome in Black too I think.

I have to resize my pics and will send them soon.


----------



## happypiano

can't wait to see the pics, lexie!!


----------



## Lexie2000




----------



## jxwilliams

Wow Lexie, your bag is fantastic!  I didn't know it had suede lining!!


----------



## Grace123

Lexie2000 said:


> View attachment 1380143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1380144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1380145



Mine is here too and looks exactly like this. Fabulous bag, ladies. I have NO issues with putting away a Prada and getting this out. D&B is definitely competing with the big dogs now.


----------



## Lexie2000

Yep, Dooney isn't for Teens anymore. This is a Big Girl bag. I could see any professional taking this to work.

Keep in mind that the entire inners is not suede. Just the first few inches. Nice touch.


----------



## sallyca

Oo - thanks for the pics. I should get my natural one next week.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thanks for the photos Lexie. Looks like Christmas in there with the green and red lining - seems like an odd look but it's inside.


----------



## Alchamar

^I agree. The bag looks awesome from the outside but I don't personally like the lining showing on the flap or the color combination of it.


----------



## weezer

BEBEPURSE said:


> Thanks for the photos Lexie. Looks like Christmas in there with the green and red lining - seems like an odd look but it's inside.


 Lol, you're right... it does look like Christmas colors inside! Other than the odd color combo, it looks gorgeous. I bet the outer leather wears like iron..looks like tough, durable leather!


----------



## Lexie2000

I'll admit, the color combination is strange. Not sure the rhyme or reason of it except esthetics and then again it's hardly seen. It doesn't turn me off of the bag tho. I would have loved to have a full lining of the green suede but it might not be as good as the regular twill when it comes to dirt or lint, etc.


----------



## pigalle74

Love love this bag, I just got my vachetta color too- this is a such well made bag for its price (to boot I've got 25% off!!)


----------



## summerlaine

Just got a confirmation from D&B saying my Florentine in natural should ship in 1-3 days!  It's my b-day present from my husband!


----------



## donnaoh

Lexie2000 said:


> View attachment 1380143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1380144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1380145


Thanks for posting pics Lexie2000!!! Just a gorgeous bag is all I can say!

Can you post modelling shots please?


----------



## midorichan

I received my satchel yesterday in Natural. All pictures are in natural light even though there is no sun today here! I am 5' 4", but am wearing 3 inch heels. It is larger than expected, but I think it is still doable. The leather is matte, well-crafted, and lovely, but I do worry about nail scratch marks and rain. Also, I am wearing the bag cross body in the last picture. I adjusted the strap to the shortest length possible. So be aware that the strap runs large on this bag.


----------



## donnaoh

midorichan said:


> I received my satchel yesterday in Natural. All pictures are in natural light even though there is no sun today here! I am 5' 4", but am wearing 3 inch heels. It is larger than expected, but I think it is still doable. The leather is matte, well-crafted, and lovely, but I do worry about nail scratch marks and rain. Also, I am wearing the bag cross body in the last picture. I adjusted the strap to the shortest length possible. So be aware that the strap runs large on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 1381782
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381784
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381783


Thanks for posting mod shots!! This gorgeous bag looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## seajewel

Love the modeling pics! It looks like a good size to me


----------



## indiaink

LOVELY bag, but way way bigger than I could handle...


----------



## midorichan

^ thanks, everyone. It is on the verge of becoming luggage size for me, but the leather is stiff and I hope it ends up breaking in and slouching more like a Balenciaga. Their size measurements are very close, yet my city does not seem as wide.


----------



## VietlOtUs

Thanks for the pictures. Love the design (love the price too). However, the leather seems stiff and the size is huge. hmmmmm. More pictures please?


----------



## Marie Lee

great, some real pix, love it!!  hope to see even more shots, I can't decide between colors.  I'm glad  you say it's not super heavy, I was worried about that . Do  the short handles flip down?  Awesome bag


----------



## sallyca

The vachetta leather will likely break in beautifully. I wouldn't worry about scratch marks - they will likely rub out easily with the natural oils in the leather. Also - I think it is meant to develop a lovely distressed patina.  Hopefully I will get mine on Monday.


----------



## mrs depoint

Been following thread silently, and got my vachetta delivered this week! Unfortunately it was too big for my frame and just felt clunky on me. The leather is very stiff, which I think contributes to the problem. No squoosh factor. Also the color wasn't quite what I was hoping for. I like vachetta to age to an orangey brown, not be pre-oranged.


----------



## donnaoh

mrs depoint said:


> Been following thread silently, and got my vachetta delivered this week! Unfortunately it was too big for my frame and just felt clunky on me. The leather is very stiff, which I think contributes to the problem. No squoosh factor. Also the color wasn't quite what I was hoping for. I like vachetta to age to an orangey brown, not be pre-oranged.


I have a feeling...no, I KNOW this gorgeous bag will be too big for my frame too...booo hoo...hope D&B will come out with some smaller versions of this bag or styles that are smaller, with the vachetta leather of course. i can only hope...


----------



## midorichan

Marie Lee said:


> great, some real pix, love it!!  hope to see even more shots, I can't decide between colors.  I'm glad  you say it's not super heavy, I was worried about that . Do  the short handles flip down?  Awesome bag



yes, the handles can flip down. my favorite type of leather (coach vintage legacy leather) is much heavier than this bag.



donnaoh said:


> I have a feeling...no, I KNOW this gorgeous bag will be too big for my frame too...booo hoo...hope D&B will come out with some smaller versions of this bag or styles that are smaller, with the vachetta leather of course. i can only hope...



i have a medium-sized frame, if that helps. although everyone thinks im a midget. my friends are all tall!


----------



## Didi Boston

I recently received mine and I really love it, although I am going back and forth if I should return it.  I sent D & B an e-mail about the leather on my bag but i haven't heard back yet.  So the leather on a majority of the bag is bumpy/pebble-like but 1/3 of the front is smooth leather.  Kind of odd, right?  Any other owners noticing this?  I am new here but if anyone can show me how to post pics I'd love to show you.


----------



## mb24

Hi, guys!  I have been eyeing this bag for a while now. What I love about the bag from the pics is the style, color and smoothness of the leather. For those of you who have received this bag, is the 
Leather mostly smooth or pebbled?  Thanks!


----------



## Didi Boston

So here is what the leather on my bag looks like.  See how the textures goes from smooth to textured.  The majority of the bag is pebbled.  But I am still waiting to hear back from D & B about this.


----------



## indiaink

*Didi* - Just in my opinion - leather is a natural product and variations in the leather should be expected.  Did you buy it from Dooney?  Or did you buy it from somewhere you can take it back in person and pick one out that has more 'matching panels'?


----------



## Didi Boston

That is good to know.  I am new to this leather.  I bought it from Dooney directly not sure it's worth sending it back if it's not a defect.


----------



## Grace123

Didi Boston said:


> So here is what the leather on my bag looks like.  See how the textures goes from smooth to textured.  The majority of the bag is pebbled.  But I am still waiting to hear back from D & B about this.



Mine is the same way and don't worry about it at all. It's a characteristic of the leather.


----------



## indiaink

It's skin ... animal skin... and it's kind of hard to raise every cow or sheep or whatever hide it is the same way - different things happen to different animals - it gives leather the inherent character and uniqueness.  Every hide is different.    Some ladies can't handle that, though, so - it is up to you, m'lady.



Didi Boston said:


> That is good to know. I am new to this leather. I bought it from Dooney directly not sure it's worth sending it back if it's not a defect.


----------



## vidsin

delete


----------



## vidsin

I got this bag for my birthday..its a Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Leather Drawstring Bag...love the texture of the leather....


----------



## midorichan

mb24 said:


> Hi, guys!  I have been eyeing this bag for a while now. What I love about the bag from the pics is the style, color and smoothness of the leather. For those of you who have received this bag, is the
> Leather mostly smooth or pebbled?  Thanks!



I would not classify it as pebbled by any means. It isn't perfectly smooth either. At most, I would say it slightly textured.


----------



## mb24

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Marie Lee

I think in time they'll  match closer, I agree it's not really pebbled or smooth, but in between.  really nice bag, DB has so many great ones right now


----------



## swags

Saw the bag on the dooney facebook page. I love it in natural. Sadly, I am not in need of another bag, have gotten 2 dooneys and 2 coaches in the last 6 months. It looks slightly bigger than what I need these days but such a lovely satchel!


----------



## mommyof4kids

I finally got mine today and what a surprise. I wasn't expecting mine until the first of may, even though I ordered it in March. Anyway, I first pulled it out and was looking at it and wasn't sure if I liked it....I just kept thinking oh gosh this is huge. But, as I played with it and unpacked it, I fell in LOVE with it. I love the way the handles are made. I love the way the leather feels, and I love the size. I just can't say enough about it. I was also worried the handles wouldn't fall, but they did and it just looks so wonderful. My son ( who never likes anything) told me it looked so cool. LOL. Anyway, I will use this purse for a long time. I now need to get a matching wallet ( yes I have to have everything match). I think this will work for a longtime....or at least until the next season's "IT" bag comes out in the next few months


----------



## debsmith

vidsin said:


> I got this bag for my birthday..its a Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Leather Drawstring Bag...love the texture of the leather....


 
Love this...what are the measurements?


----------



## sallyca

OMG - I got my bag the other day and I am in LOVE.  I have some smooth areas and some more pebbley/textured areas but the other posters are right - it is a natural characteristic of the leather and looks just fine.  I wouldn't say that this is a heavy bag - the leather is thick and scrumptious and it is a good size - would def hold an ipad and anything else you need.  So it's not a super lightweight bag - but I don't think it is out of line for a leather bag this size. The details and stitching and workmanship are great.

Best thing ever - the leather is amazing. I am a bit of a experimenter/risk taker and I put a big fingernail scratch on part of the leather.  It rubs right out - the leather just responds with its own natural oils and the nail scratch is completely invisible.  Also - I took a big bead of water and put it on a bit of leather on the inside. I held it carefully so the bead didn't run and let it soak right in to make a big water mark. After reading the D and B info page on how to care for this leather I wanted to make sure about how waterproof it is because I live in the Pacific NW and it rains here. A lot.  Anyhow the huge bead of water soaked right in and made a big dense water spot. About 15 mins later it was totally gone. Dried up. No outline. No visible mark. I took it outside and looked carefully for any evidence of the water spot under bright sunlight. Nothing. Nada. 

So this leather may get scratched or distressed but the scratches will rub out. It can get rained on and will be fine. You don't have to spray it or anything - read the D and B info page on it. It is going to darken with age and get a great patina.  Amazing bag and amazing leather.


----------



## indiaink

^Best review ever, *sallyca*!


----------



## DiorDeVille

sallyca said:


> OMG - I got my bag the other day and I am in LOVE.  I have some smooth areas and some more pebbley/textured areas but the other posters are right - it is a natural characteristic of the leather and looks just fine.  I wouldn't say that this is a heavy bag - the leather is thick and scrumptious and it is a good size - would def hold an ipad and anything else you need.  So it's not a super lightweight bag - but I don't think it is out of line for a leather bag this size. The details and stitching and workmanship are great.
> 
> Best thing ever - the leather is amazing. I am a bit of a experimenter/risk taker and I put a big fingernail scratch on part of the leather.  It rubs right out - the leather just responds with its own natural oils and the nail scratch is completely invisible.  Also - I took a big bead of water and put it on a bit of leather on the inside. I held it carefully so the bead didn't run and let it soak right in to make a big water mark. After reading the D and B info page on how to care for this leather I wanted to make sure about how waterproof it is because I live in the Pacific NW and it rains here. A lot.  Anyhow the huge bead of water soaked right in and made a big dense water spot. About 15 mins later it was totally gone. Dried up. No outline. No visible mark. I took it outside and looked carefully for any evidence of the water spot under bright sunlight. Nothing. Nada.
> 
> So this leather may get scratched or distressed but the scratches will rub out. It can get rained on and will be fine. You don't have to spray it or anything - read the D and B info page on it. It is going to darken with age and get a great patina.  Amazing bag and amazing leather.



Girl, how can we get you hired to review more bags?!?!!!  This was truly an A+ review (and I'm adding this bag to my "must buy" list now).  Thanks!!!


----------



## sallyca

Thanks!!!  It's easy to review a bag I am so enthusiastic about.  

Will you laugh if I tell you that I just tested it to see if it will carry a bottle of wine???  And it does. Tons of extra space.  It will carry the ipad and a bottle of wine simultaneously.


----------



## DiorDeVille

OMG! You're saying it will allow me to smuggle wine into the movies?!?!?!?!    Best. Bag. Evah.


----------



## indiaink

DiorDeVille said:


> OMG! You're saying it will allow me to smuggle wine into the movies?!?!?!?!  Best. Bag. Evah.


 
:lolots:

What will cover the sound of the cork coming out ...


----------



## DiorDeVille

indiaink said:


> What will cover the sound of the cork coming out ...



  Hmmm.....give me a sec .... thinking ....

Guess we'll have to stick with the action films - can't hear the cork over an on-screen explosion.


----------



## sallyca

Ladeez! Please!!!!  

Get wine with a screw top!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

OK, *sallyca*, how about boxed wine?  That would be even better - ?


----------



## Grace123

sallyca said:


> Thanks!!!  It's easy to review a bag I am so enthusiastic about.
> 
> Will you laugh if I tell you that I just tested it to see if it will carry a bottle of wine???  And it does. Tons of extra space.  It will carry the ipad and a bottle of wine simultaneously.



Yes, you did GOOD! 

Here's a pic of mine next to an LV Damier Speedy 30. It'll give others an idea of size.


----------



## sallyca

indiaink said:


> OK, *sallyca*, how about boxed wine?  That would be even better - ?



Yup!  Too bad they don't make wine in little juice boxes like they make for kids.  LOL.


----------



## greenpixie

sallyca said:


> Yup!  Too bad they don't make wine in little juice boxes like they make for kids.  LOL.



http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/12374800/ns/today-food/ 

Keep the pictures coming ladies!  I love the look of the leather on these bags.


----------



## sallyca

greenpixie said:


> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/12374800/ns/today-food/
> 
> Keep the pictures coming ladies!  I love the look of the leather on these bags.



Ok - I NEED these!


----------



## vidsin

debsmith said:


> Love this...what are the measurements?


Measures approximately 11"W x 13"H x 7"D with a 7-1/2" strap drop


----------



## donnaoh

BEBEPURSE said:


> Not sure on size but same category of leather..
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=39415


I already have the messenger crossbody from the Florentine Vachetta line from a few years back...I was hoping for a hobo style with the Florentine leather.


----------



## DiorDeVille

sallyca said:


> Yup!  Too bad they don't make wine in little juice boxes like they make for kids.  LOL.



 Marketing idea!!!  Anyone want to sign up for the R&D team?

ETA:  Aw, someone beat me to it!  Oh, well.  I'm more than happy to volunteer for quality control....


----------



## sallyca

Have to check back to continue with my review.  My new satchel and I were caught out in a massive downpour. The rain was practically blowing sideways and I got completely soaked even though I had an umbrella. The D and B satchel was completely wet. Huge wet patches around the stitching and the D and B label on the front. YOu would not have believed how bad it looked.  But, given my little water experiment the other day, I was pretty confident it would be fine. Still - it was freaky seeing the bag so soaked. 

The bag is dry now and there is no evidence of any wet spots anywhere. I've examined it closely and nothing shows.  I am in love with this bag!


----------



## midorichan

sallyca said:


> Have to check back to continue with my review.  My new satchel and I were caught out in a massive downpour. The rain was practically blowing sideways and I got completely soaked even though I had an umbrella. The D and B satchel was completely wet. Huge wet patches around the stitching and the D and B label on the front. YOu would not have believed how bad it looked.  But, given my little water experiment the other day, I was pretty confident it would be fine. Still - it was freaky seeing the bag so soaked.
> 
> The bag is dry now and there is no evidence of any wet spots anywhere. I've examined it closely and nothing shows.  I am in love with this bag!



wow. this is good to know. i live in a rainy area and i have been afraid to use it until summer. i usually buy black leather so i dont have to worry about stains!


----------



## sallyca

If you want to feel more confident - put a drop of water on one of the pieces inside the bag - like the keyfob. Let it dry and then you will see how good the leather is. I wouldn't worry about rain getting on it after my experience today.


----------



## Lexie2000

Excellent to hear about the bag's response to water. I have been holding off using this bag for 2 weeks now since it's been raining everyday...and hard. I love EVERYTHING about this bag but was afraid of water spotting so now that this fear is erased...I am moving in. Thanks for all the info girls.


----------



## Lexie2000

As far as the pebbling, my bag has that mild natural pebbling (unlike the AWL bags) evenly on the front and back panels. My side panels do seem smoother with less distinguished pebbling. I think it would bother me if it was uneven on the front or back but if you did return it there is no guarantee a replacement would be perfect either.

I think I am taking off the strap. The bag seems more to me like a better hand carry bag. But it's certainly large enough that I could put the strap inside.


----------



## SASSY67

_please review our rules._


----------



## *Jem*

I fondled this bag yesterday at a d&b store. It is really nice and is a perfect size for me. The leather was good and I could tell it would break in nicely. The dealbreaker for me is the gold hardware.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Nope, still like the satchel better. That white bag is cute too.


----------



## debsmith

Thank you!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Millee

Gorgeous! I've been thinking about buying one, that may have to be it.  I'm trying to decide if that style (old school satchels) is just a quick trend or always classy. What do you guys think? I'm wondering if I'll still be able to carry it in 5 years.


----------



## Antonia

sallyca said:


> Have to check back to continue with my review. My new satchel and I were caught out in a massive downpour. The rain was practically blowing sideways and I got completely soaked even though I had an umbrella. The D and B satchel was completely wet. Huge wet patches around the stitching and the D and B label on the front. YOu would not have believed how bad it looked. But, given my little water experiment the other day, I was pretty confident it would be fine. Still - it was freaky seeing the bag so soaked.
> 
> The bag is dry now and there is no evidence of any wet spots anywhere. I've examined it closely and nothing shows. I am in love with this bag!


 

*That is so unbelievable!  Thank you for sharing.  I really want this bag in my collection but I've been on a binge lately buying too many bags.  I need to part with some first so I can feel less guilty buying this one.  On a side note, they're now on Nordstrom's website and they show some great close ups of the leather-yummy!!! *


----------



## Lexie2000

Antonia said:


> *  On a side note, they're now on Nordstrom's website and they show some great close ups of the leather-yummy!!! *



I just checked out Nordstroms. Keep in mind when ordering that this bag is much lighter than Nordstrom's show. It's not a light beige natural but I would call it caramel. Nordstrom's show it as a much darker shade. Also the inner lining is red and not this brownish color it shows.


----------



## OMG3kids

I saw this bag at Nordstrom yesterday, in black.  I.  Love.  It.  
It's such a nice bag, and the price seems very reasonable, considering the size of the bag.


----------



## Marie Lee

Millee said:


> Gorgeous! I've been thinking about buying one, that may have to be it.  I'm trying to decide if that style (old school satchels) is just a quick trend or always classy. What do you guys think? I'm wondering if I'll still be able to carry it in 5 years.


 Satchels may be trendy right now, but they are still a classic, and fine in 5 years, in my opinion, all styles are always good, mix it up


----------



## sallyca

Satchels ARE a classic. The vachetta will get darker with use for sure.


----------



## donnaoh

Look what I picked up today! My new Florentine Medium Hobo! I am in love...


----------



## OMG3kids

I saw the Hobo today!  It's really nice--I like it more than I thought I would.  I held the satchel again, and unless it softens with use, I'm not sure I'm in love with it.  The weight, combined with the stiffness, makes it feel kinda clunky.  It sure looks _amazing_ though.
And the price on that hobo...it's hard to pass up!!


----------



## donnaoh

OMG3kids said:


> I saw the Hobo today!  It's really nice--I like it more than I thought I would.  I held the satchel again, and unless it softens with use, I'm not sure I'm in love with it.  The weight, combined with the stiffness, makes it feel kinda clunky.  It sure looks _amazing_ though.
> And the price on that hobo...it's hard to pass up!!


The satchel was pretty and not as big as I thought it would be. I wish the double handles were a little longer though. I know what you mean by it being a bit heavy....I just love the Florentine leather...looking forward to seeing more styles on this leather.


----------



## OMG3kids

I love the size of the satchel. The handles do need to be a bit longer though.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Wow.  I went to Nordstrom all ready to get the satchel in Luggage but the Black blew me away.  The one Luggage they had left didn't have a great patina.  The bag is almost an exact copy of Miu Miu's Bow Satchel--do purse designers sue each other?  It's gorgeous.  A friend has the Bow Satchel and I've been lusting after it for a year but couldn't bring myself to cough up the money.  This is a great compromise--has the style and not the price tag so I won't be terrified to take it out.  It's not big (to me) at all--but it is a trifle heavy with everything in it.


----------



## sallyca

So did  you get the black????  CAn you take some pics of it? I'd love to get a look at it and try and decide if I need one in black. What colour is the lining in the black?


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I did get the Black!  I will try to post pics soon--tonight or tomorrow.  It is beautiful.  It has a red lining with a suede green lip--which at first I wasn't crazy about and then I'm thinking well, it's unique and I can see everything at the bottom of the bag.  The leather promises to break down and get smooshier.  It is a really classic-looking bag.  If I had the cash I'd get the Luggage too.  The SA said get Luggage but my wardrobe is all cool colors--so the black goes better.


----------



## sallyca

Sounds like the same interior colours as the luggage satchel.


----------



## Cat

Thanks OP for starting this thread and bringing this beautiful satchel to our attention.I stumbled across your post by accident and headed straight to D&B's website. It arrived today and I it.This is one bag that won't be taking a backseat to my higher-end purses.


----------



## sallyca

GReat pics!  I love my bag totally too. The more I use it the better it gets.


----------



## indiaink

Cat said:


> ...This is one bag that won't be taking a backseat to my higher-end purses.


 
Cat, I gotta ask - what is the white thing in the bottom center of this photo?  It looks like an egg slicer, but surely it's not ...?


----------



## lelliebunny

indiaink said:


> Cat, I gotta ask - what is the white thing in the bottom center of this photo?  It looks like an egg slicer, but surely it's not ...?



It totally does look like an egg slicer!  Nice LV accessory choices btw.


----------



## OMG3kids

Egg slicer!!  The new spring "it" accessory!


----------



## Millee

Darn, behind the times again, here I was carrying my potato peeler. :-p

That bag is stunning. I really want one now, though I'm leaning towards the brown. I will post pics if I get it. I'm still on the fence between that satchel and this one in coral. I couldn't find it on the Dooney and Bourke website for some reason...


----------



## Cat

:lolots:Not to fear no egg slicer here.The item in question is a LED clip purse light,it will light up the entire inside of your purse,making things easy to find in bags with darker linings,at night or in dimly lit restaurants/bars.

The egg slicer comment gave me my first laugh of the day,thanks ladies .


----------



## jxwilliams

LOL I thought it held a retainer!!  :lolots:


----------



## indiaink

Thanks, Cat, and you're welcome for the laugh - what a neat idea, a purse light - I think I'd read about those before!


----------



## smileglu

Just read this thread and I'm loving this bag!!! I'll need to see it IRL though before making a decision, need to make a note to stop by Nordstroms the next time I'm at the mall. The Natural color looks beautiful. 

Is it better to buy from dooney.com or the dept stores? I've only bought D&B from dept stores, never from dooney.com b4 - do they give a D&B box??


----------



## Cat

smileglu said:


> Just read this thread and I'm loving this bag!!! I'll need to see it IRL though before making a decision, need to make a note to stop by Nordstroms the next time I'm at the mall. The Natural color looks beautiful.
> 
> Is it better to buy from dooney.com or the dept stores? I've only bought D&B from dept stores, never from dooney.com b4 - do they give a D&B box??


 
I ordered mine from their website but they didn't include a box,it was sealed in a strong plastic bag that requires you cut it to release your bag.They do provide excellent service and shipping is free on items over $100.00.


----------



## sallyca

Millee said:


> Darn, behind the times again, here I was carrying my potato peeler. :-p
> 
> That bag is stunning. I really want one now, though I'm leaning towards the brown. I will post pics if I get it. I'm still on the fence between that satchel and this one in coral. I couldn't find it on the Dooney and Bourke website for some reason...



That bag reminds me of this one: http://canada.roots.com/on/demandwa...fault/Search-Show?navid=search&q=Kristina&Go=

They're not showing it right now but they recently had one in a lovely blue leather. Also you can order this bag in ANY roots leather, change the strap length or colour of stitching or whatever - all for a single extra charge of $25.  Yup - roots does custom bags for $25.


----------



## smileglu

Cat said:


> I ordered mine from their website but they didn't include a box,it was sealed in a strong plastic bag that requires you cut it to release your bag.They do provide excellent service and shipping is free on items over $100.00.


 
Thanks for the response Cat  It might be worth it to buy online with the free shipping and maybe no tax?


----------



## grietje

My colleague just got her satchel and brought it to the office yesterday, It is a really nicely made bag.  Thick leather and the craftmanship appears very good. Looks way more expensive than the price point.  Her natural was a warm caramel color and there was some pebbling towards the sides of the bag.  It appears one could take the tassels off for a simpler look.  We agreed the look with the shoulder strap was a bit dorky but the fact that it's there if you need your hands free is really nice.

I know Miu Miu bow fans are offended by this bag, but I have to say with all the problems with sealant cracking on the Bow, I'd take this bag instead.


----------



## Didi Boston

Wow a purse light that is brilliant!  I am loving my bag but it's so big everything is getting lost in there.


----------



## sallyca

I posted this somewhere back there but can say it again. I have 2 miu miu bow bags and this D and B one. They have completely diff characters. I don't feel like they are the same bag. HOnestly.  Yup - they share some basic genetics. Foldover zip top. Satchel handles but lots of other bags have those. Crossbody strap.

The detailing is quite quite different. Diff insides.  I would say that the miu miu and DB are as alike as DH and I. We both have 2 arms, 2 legs, nose etc but we are NOT the same at all.  If I get a chance to take pic in the daylight with all the bags you will see what I mean.


----------



## smileglu

I saw it IRL tonight at Nordstroms and the Natural is not the color that I thought it was going to be - it's more of a caramel color, now I'm considering the black but will wait on it..hopefully D&B decides to offer it in more colors soon.


----------



## OMG3kids

This satchel is in the new Nordstrom catalog. First time in a while I've seen a DB in it.


----------



## donnaoh

sallyca said:


> I posted this somewhere back there but can say it again. I have 2 miu miu bow bags and this D and B one. They have completely diff characters. I don't feel like they are the same bag. HOnestly.  Yup - they share some basic genetics. Foldover zip top. Satchel handles but lots of other bags have those. Crossbody strap.
> 
> The detailing is quite quite different. Diff insides.  I would say that the miu miu and DB are as alike as DH and I. We both have 2 arms, 2 legs, nose etc but we are NOT the same at all.  If I get a chance to take pic in the daylight with all the bags you will see what I mean.


 love the comparison with you and DH! great way of explaining the similarities and differences!


----------



## Lexie2000

I'm boggled by the Hobo. I watched D&B site diligently and never saw it on there. I went to QVC and it's not there. Where can we buy one?


----------



## OMG3kids

Lexie2000 said:


> I'm boggled by the Hobo. I watched D&B site diligently and never saw it on there. I went to QVC and it's not there. Where can we buy one?



Nordstrom has them in-store.  Try calling around...  Good luck!!


----------



## donnaoh

Lexie2000 said:


> I'm boggled by the Hobo. I watched D&B site diligently and never saw it on there. I went to QVC and it's not there. Where can we buy one?


Hopefully will be on their website soon...


----------



## Lexie2000

All solved. They have them at Dooney.com. You just have to ask for them. They have it in Black or Natural and since I have the Natural satchel I am getting a Black Hobo. The Asst at Dooney said everyone is getting the natural but the black was far more lovely In her opinion, so that sold me. It's 268.00. What a great price. Measurements ar 13.25 x 7.5 x 5.5. She also did confirm they will be coming out with a smaller version of the satchel. So I am a happy camper since aI haven''t been so pleased with a bag in awhile. Meaning a great quality leather, great construction, and a very reasonable price.


----------



## OMG3kids

Oooohhhh, a smaller satchel!!!!


----------



## donnaoh

Oooohhh....I will be all over the smaller satchel  Can't wait!


----------



## ChaChaWeed

smileglu said:


> I saw it IRL tonight at Nordstroms and the Natural is not the color that I thought it was going to be - it's more of a caramel color, now I'm considering the black but will wait on it..hopefully D&B decides to offer it in more colors soon.



I'm trying to figure out how to resize my photos and when I do I'll post my black one.

I might not give up on the natural color--I've seen it in person in a couple of stores and the natural color varies considerably--one was taupe and another orangey and another caramel...you might look around.

Also, the leather quality varies considerably.  My black one is smooth and matte and squashy.  The black one I saw today was pebbled and rough and stiff.

Very weird.  Anyway, it's a great bag, esp. for the price.


----------



## smileglu

Thanks for letting me know ChaChaWeed!! I didn't know that there would be a variety of color..but I did only look at the display model at Nordies. The natural in display was orangey/caramelly color with pebbled leather (and the "pebbles" were rather big), the black in display was also pebbled leather but the pebbles were not as big. I like the smoother leather look and the natural color in this Nordstrom's product photo. I'll have to keep looking, hopefully I find the natural I like - the black is lovely too.


----------



## Grace123

I would LOVE  a little mini version of the satchel, how cute would that be? In colors of course.


----------



## anitalilac

a smaller satchel in color- red would be great!!! I will be all over it..


----------



## Millee

I can't get to a store (being in the middle of nowhere) but I've decided it's time for me to buy a classic leather satchel. This one is PERFECT, I just remembered I have $70 in gift cards to Lord and Taylor, they are offering 20% off of everything, meaning in total I'd pay less than of half what's listed. I'm so tempted, it's kind of like fate. Should I get it??? It's so ridiculously gorgeous and tempting... I normally would NEVER do this online, but like I said I live in the middle of nowhere for at least another 6 months. What do you guys think?


----------



## OMG3kids

Go for it!!


----------



## crwella

I just got this today (at full price!  Don't regret it a bit, and I am queen of the bargain shoppers - LOL)
It's utterly gorgeous and as an added bonus, this whole side of the house smells like scrumptious leather just from it sitting on my dresser so I can admire it.  It's wunnerful! 
Don't remember it being mentioned in this thread, but it seems to be limited to 5000. Or so the SA at Nordstrom told me.  Mine actually came with a numbered card #1363 of 5000.  Maybe limited, maybe just this 'batch', I dunno.
But it's an incredible bag, really!


----------



## donnaoh

crwella said:


> I just got this today (at full price!  Don't regret it a bit, and I am queen of the bargain shoppers - LOL)
> It's utterly gorgeous and as an added bonus, this whole side of the house smells like scrumptious leather just from it sitting on my dresser so I can admire it.  It's wunnerful!
> Don't remember it being mentioned in this thread, but it seems to be limited to 5000. Or so the SA at Nordstrom told me.  Mine actually came with a numbered card #1363 of 5000.  Maybe limited, maybe just this 'batch', I dunno.
> But it's an incredible bag, really!


Yay! mod shots please!

Did you get the Natural or Black?


----------



## pinklepurr

I did a live-chat with Nordstrom and they said they'd match the 20% off that Lord and Taylor is offering but it ends tomorrow, so I just may have to pay Nordstrom a visit to get this gorgeous bag


----------



## Millee

OK when I get it I will certainly post pics. I think I'm going to go for it! It's pretty much exactly what I am looking for. And I have a confession to make. This would be my very first new designer bag. I have one used LV bag, but it is in pretty bad condition (I love it anyways and it has the best giant brass clasps on it). I came on here since I've always loved designer bags, but could never afford them. Wish me luck!


----------



## nn21

Millee said:


> OK when I get it I will certainly post pics. I think I'm going to go for it! It's pretty much exactly what I am looking for. And I have a confession to make. This would be my very first new designer bag. I have one used LV bag, but it is in pretty bad condition (I love it anyways and it has the best giant brass clasps on it). I came on here since I've always loved designer bags, but could never afford them. Wish me luck!



That's awesome! Hope you love your new bag 

and also Can we order from nordstrom by calling or do we need to go to the store for the 20 percent match?


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Millee said:


> I can't get to a store (being in the middle of nowhere) but I've decided it's time for me to buy a classic leather satchel. This one is PERFECT, I just remembered I have $70 in gift cards to Lord and Taylor, they are offering 20% off of everything, meaning in total I'd pay less than of half what's listed. I'm so tempted, it's kind of like fate. Should I get it??? It's so ridiculously gorgeous and tempting... I normally would NEVER do this online, but like I said I live in the middle of nowhere for at least another 6 months. What do you guys think?



Go NOW!


----------



## pinklepurr

ChaChaWeed said:


> Go NOW!



Agreed  if anything, you'll have it in hand with a discount! If you don't like it, then back it goes, or I'll take it


----------



## smileglu

pinklepurr said:


> I did a live-chat with Nordstrom and they said they'd match the 20% off that Lord and Taylor is offering but it ends tomorrow, so I just may have to pay Nordstrom a visit to get this gorgeous bag



Thanks pinklepurr for letting us know  I just ordered my through the Nordstrom live chat at 20% off My total was $286.40, free shipping and no tax (no Nordies in my state)



nn21 said:


> Can we order from nordstrom by calling or do we need to go to the store for the 20 percent match?



I ordered mine through live chat, my nearest store is an hour's drive one way. At first, they said I needed a Nordies card to get the discount. I showed them that this L&T 20% off coupon says nothing about needing a store card so in the end I was able to purchase it without having to open a Nordies card. I'll get it in 3 to 8 business days! I hope I get lucky and get a Natural in the darker color (not the orangey caramel) and more of the smoother leather. I'm so excited to get it!!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

Nice bargain shopping ladies!!!


----------



## nn21

Guys I just did the live chat and they said dooney and bourke was excluded from the promotion! Help!


----------



## Jenec

Lexie2000 said:


> All solved. They have them at Dooney.com. You just have to ask for them. They have it in Black or Natural and since I have the Natural satchel I am getting a Black Hobo. The Asst at Dooney said everyone is getting the natural but the black was far more lovely In her opinion, so that sold me. It's 268.00. What a great price. Measurements ar 13.25 x 7.5 x 5.5. She also did confirm they will be coming out with a smaller version of the satchel. So I am a happy camper since aI haven''t been so pleased with a bag in awhile. Meaning a great quality leather, great construction, and a very reasonable price.


Lexie,

Do you know when the smaller version of the satchel is expected to come out?
Although I've not seen this bag in person, I'm pretty sure the size of it would be too big for me to carry- I'd love a smaller version of it!  I just hope the smaller one is not too small though- I've seen that happen before- where one is too big and the other is too small- more like an "evening bag" than an everyday bag.


----------



## sky4961

nn21 said:


> Guys I just did the live chat and they said dooney and bourke was excluded from the promotion! Help!



yeah, on the L+T website Dooney regular price items are excluded from the 20% off so I'm sure Nordstrom is just following their specifications.  I'm still ordering from L+T online because it will save me the 10% sales tax here in los angeles and it's free second day shipping.  not too shabby.


----------



## pinklepurr

The coupon above from LT above doesn't have D&B excluded...maybe if you can mention that.  I confirmed it with a second live chat person that I could get the 20% off right then and there if I ordered from her. Maybe try a new session?  I wanted to see it in person first and had something to return anyways.

I went to Nordstrom and they had one in black.  I'm SO glad I saw it in person; it's simply too big for me   Absolutely stunning though.  The hobo was gorgeous too, but that would have been settling to me - I like the details of the satchel better.  I will definitely jump on the smaller version when it comes out!

The construction was top notch, the leather was so thick and heavy and the suede inner lip was SO soft.  Way too big though, for me.  I'm all of 5'2".


----------



## crwella

I also called about a price adjustment, but while talking to the Nordstrom rep I read the fine print on the L&T and Dooney is not included.  So I told the nice guy who was looking into it "Oooops! I'm sorry!". 
The only coupon I could find was the one for 20% online at their website - is there another one??  (Price adjustment or no price adjustment, I'm keeping this satchel 'casue it's amazing....but sixty bucks is sixty bucks.)

Edit: Found the other coupon (I'm a real ditz sometimes) and unhappily for me, no L&T in my state and the coupon does say not vaid on internet or phone orders.  But I'm happy with this satchel regardless.  She's big, but she's way cooooool.


----------



## Lexie2000

Jenec said:


> Lexie,
> 
> Do you know when the smaller version of the satchel is expected to come out?
> Although I've not seen this bag in person, I'm pretty sure the size of it would be too big for me to carry- I'd love a smaller version of it! I just hope the smaller one is not too small though- I've seen that happen before- where one is too big and the other is too small- more like an "evening bag" than an everyday bag.


 
When she said they would be comig out with a small satchel I asked her if it was a Mini Mini and she said no, just a more "normal" sized bag compared to the larger satchel. She said it was just a couple inches in difference but I didn't ask when or if it came in colors. I'd call Dooney and ask. I like my satchel because it can carry alot for work, etc amd then the hobo will be great for less stuff.


----------



## Jenec

Lexie,

Thanks so much! That sounds promising. I think I will call Dooney tomorrow- I'm hoping they come out with it soon.  It seems like this one is selling very well, and I'm sure a smaller one would too.

I never even liked hand-held satchels. I was always a shoulder bag gal, but lately- all I'm using is satchels, and I'm loving them more & more.


----------



## cheidel

Last week I purchased the new Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel, and it is absolutely gorgeous! The photos online do not do justice, it is beautiful. It is large, very nice pocket organization, and the adjustable strap and inside key keeper are nice. The vachetta leather is of very high quality, the bag has structure and is not floppy. I have received so many compliments and have only been using it one week. I accidently scratched the front of the bag with my keys, I immediately rubbed the scratch with the ball of my finger for a few minutes, and yes the scratch disappeared! I own 25-30 Dooney handbags and wallets, and the Florentine Satchel is now my favorite. I purhcased mine at Dillard's Dept. Store, and I got the last one, Nordstroms online has also sold out, as well as the Dooney web site. This is a much sought after bag, and it is beautiful !!! Well worth the money for a bag that will last a lifetime!!! So, glad I purchased mine quickly....!


----------



## Jenec

I just called Dooney CS and they woman I spoke with said definitely yes- they are coming out with a smaller version of the florentine satchel   I asked her about dimensions and she was not sure about that.  I asked about colors and it will be the same 2 colors in comes in now.
She said it will be about a couple of weeks!  She also said dept stores will get it sooner than the Dooney web site.
I'm so excited!    Now I have to figure out which color is best- I think I could use a black one more- but it seems like the natural is the most popular shade in this.

If anyone sees this in store in the smaller size- please be sure to post your thoughts on it.


----------



## pinklepurr

I am so so happy to hear the smaller one is coming out soon  I have some Nordstrom gift certificates to spend!  I was so ready to buy the black satchel yesterday, but even with the 20% discount, I just couldn't because of the size.  The smaller one will be perfect!

I think the bag looks best in natural with all the variations in color/texture.  The black I saw was very flat and the detailing (the straps going around the bag) kind of got lost, although the brass hardware is probably more apparent against the black.  Still a gorgeous bag.  In any other bag I'd choose black hands down, but this one just sings in natural - the straps and tassels just stand out more, to me at least.


----------



## gottahavit

I bought the Florentine satchel in natural at Nordstroms on Saturday and returned it on Sunday. It looked really nice on the website but I wasn't as thrilled when I saw it in person. I thought I'd take it home anyway and see how it looked without all the stuffing. I decided that, unfortunately, it is just too large for me and the leather is too firm. I like a buttery soft leather and there's no way this will ever soften up enough. It is definitely roomy for those of you who like a larger bag but, as much as I wanted to, I just didn't "love" it. I still may be interested in seeing the smaller version when it comes out though.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

i hear you.  I'm of two minds...the bag is very cool looking and this is about as close as I'm going to get to the Bow Satchel.  However, my friend's Bow is totally squashy and different..and this bag might be a more of a workhorse--the leather is definitely stiffer and more structured.  And yes, probably won't break down to any great extent.

It weighs a TON with my stuff in it and as great-looking as it is, it's not a "going out" bag...more for work, I guess.  I favor the RM MAM because even though it's almost as big, is squashes down and rides more easily on the shoulder--this has to be hand-carried or with the longer strap, bumps against your hip as you walk.

Hmmm.  What to do.

Also--I'll be stoned, I'm sure but how many of these are out there?  I kind of like having a bag that not everyone else has---this one may get ubiquitous pretty fast.


----------



## Jenec

Do you know if this bag can be carried on your arm- either on the forearm or the crook of your arm?  I know it's technically a "hand-carry" bag, but I tend to carry those on my arm, not my hand- of course the handles do need to be roomy enough to allow that.

I do have thin arms but I'm not sure I'd be able to carry this bag that way.
I never had a bag that I could only carry by the handles, I'm not sure I'd get used to that- I guess I like options for carrying.


----------



## crwella

It fits very easily over my arm with the handles, but no way on the shoulder with the double handles.  I'm 5'10" and a size 12/14 for reference.  (Skinny Minnie I ain't!)  Sorry I can't do a mod pic, me and this new computer aren't exactly seeing eye to eye right now.


----------



## Cat

Jenec said:


> Do you know if this bag can be carried on your arm- either on the forearm or the crook of your arm?  I know it's technically a "hand-carry" bag, but I tend to carry those on my arm, not my hand- of course the handles do need to be roomy enough to allow that.
> 
> I do have thin arms but I'm not sure I'd be able to carry this bag that way.
> I never had a bag that I could only carry by the handles, I'm not sure I'd get used to that- I guess I like options for carrying.


 
Jenec you shouldn't have any problem carrying the satchel in the crook of your arm.I'm 5'9" and wear a size 8 and I carry it either way without any difficulty.


----------



## jade

gottahavit said:


> I bought the Florentine satchel in natural at Nordstroms on Saturday and returned it on Sunday. It looked really nice on the website but I wasn't as thrilled when I saw it in person. I thought I'd take it home anyway and see how it looked without all the stuffing. I decided that, unfortunately, it is just too large for me and the leather is too firm. I like a buttery soft leather and there's no way this will ever soften up enough. It is definitely roomy for those of you who like a larger bag but, as much as I wanted to, I just didn't "love" it. I still may be interested in seeing the smaller version when it comes out though.



I agree. I didn't love it when I saw it in person.  

The bags were in person at a few of my local Nordstrom's if you are looking.


----------



## charleston-mom

I saw it at Nordstrom's this weekend too and didn't love it either.  Too stiff.


----------



## Jenec

I do appreciate ALL the feedback on this thread- it's good to know if a purse is potentially heavy or stiff.  I definitely think I need to see and try this on in person to decide.

I wonder if the smaller size satchel will be a bit different - at least in terms of weight anyway- I'm sure the leather is the same.

I've never had a Dooney before but I know some of the ones I've seen can be a bit stiff- i guess it's just the type of leather they sometimes use.

Also, thanks everyone for the feedback on carrying it on your arms- it's most appreciated!


----------



## Jenec

Another thought: If anyone is looking for a "bow satchel" that is lightweight - Talbots has one online and in some stores called the side tie satchel- it's doesn't really have "bows" per se, but the side ties are tied into bows, but they are thin (think flat shoelaces) not thick bows like the Miu Miu bags- it only comes in one color - they call it sable but it's a natural color- it's a thin type of leather though- (which may not be everyone's cup of tea) and has a fold over top and a detachable strap- the size is nice too if you find the Dooney too big- you won't find this one too big.


----------



## Millee

Thanks so much for the heads up on Talbots. I passed on the Vachetta because of the price, but the Talbots bag is much more in my price range. I love the studs as well.


----------



## sallyca

Has anyone scratched the black vachetta to see if it rubs out like the natural?  I'm wondering how the black is going to wear?


----------



## alissahall

I also fell in love with this bag at first sight. The whipstitch on the handles, as well as the silhouette, remind me of the Balenciaga City. It's such a functional design!


----------



## ChaChaWeed

sallyca said:


> Has anyone scratched the black vachetta to see if it rubs out like the natural?  I'm wondering how the black is going to wear?



The black seems tougher than the natural.  Scratches rub out and don't leave a shadow.


----------



## sky4961

my bag arrived today!!!!  I love it!!!!  ok, to be honest, the only thing I don't *love* is the interior color choices.  seriously, who looked at samples of the bag and said 'yeah, red and green are perfect' lol.  but they are inside and so it isn't that bad.  I like the green.  I like the red.  I just don't like them together.  but like I said, unless you open the bag and look directly down inside, you don't notice it.  especially once you put your stuff inside the purse.


----------



## donnaoh

sky4961 said:


> my bag arrived today!!!!  I love it!!!!  ok, to be honest, the only thing I don't *love* is the interior color choices.  seriously, who looked at samples of the bag and said 'yeah, red and green are perfect' lol.  but they are inside and so it isn't that bad.  I like the green.  I like the red.  I just don't like them together.  but like I said, unless you open the bag and look directly down inside, you don't notice it.  especially once you put your stuff inside the purse.


What colour did you get?? Mod shot please!


----------



## sallyca

ChaChaWeed said:


> The black seems tougher than the natural.  Scratches rub out and don't leave a shadow.



Thanks - wow - now I am in even more trouble!!!!  Wanting the black one too.


----------



## pinklepurr

I agree, the red/green combo is pretty glaring.  Why did they do that??

I wish it were all green, even if the interior was green cloth with the green suede inner lip.

I love the green lining of the tassels though.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I got the idea looking at it that they are trying a "signature" lining...something so obnoxious that no one else would want it for their signature.  Christmas time in a bag.


----------



## Marie Lee

I finally decided  to order the black, I had spent too much time trying to  pick which color.  If they had red, I would have chosen that. She  didn't know what  other colors they'll do, or the exact  size of the planned smaller version.   Yippee  Hope I get it fast


----------



## SASSY67

Heads Up Ladies!

This info was posted on the Dooney Forum.

I just preordered it today. I sent in my trade-in and spoke to a very nice guy who told me that it looks exactly like the larger satchel. He actually bought the larger one for his wife so he knows what it looks like. He did give me some measurements, but I left that paper at work, so I think its 11 inches long, 8-1/2 high, 6 inches wide...comes with the extra long strap too. He did give me the number but I can't remember that at the moment. But there is a long wait, mid June. So for all those who are interested, I would call Dooney and order now. Price is $348.


AND this!

FLORENTINE LINE UPDATE!!!! Direct from Dooney!!

I ( Tloinga) called Dooney CS today and I asked about other items coming out in the new Florentine line. She said there will be 13 items coming out by the end of the month. She didn't say how many of the 13 were bags and I'm sure some of that will be accessories.

I am looking to get the smaller satchel myself but, I'm going to wait
to see the entire line. I hear there is a drawstring!


----------



## Grace123

Hey this bag is going to be a special on QVC soon, they always include 'extras's and it will come in leather or a woven fabric. You can also choose easy pay.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...2&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=MAIN_FAUXPD&cookie=set


----------



## pinklepurr

ooooh, exciting news about the smaller satchel!  That size sounds perfect for me, similar to my beloved MJ Blake   I just have to wait and see if it comes to Nordstrom since I have gift cards for there...it's gonna be a looooooong wait!


----------



## Lexie2000

I just got the Black Florentine Hobo today. As much as I adore the satchel I love this one even more. And the black is beyond beautiful. LOVE this line.


----------



## brontosaurus

Well, I had emailed Dooney.com last week and finally got a response:


> Thank you for your interest in our products.  We will have two smaller size Satchel bags in the Florentine leather. We will  have a Small and a Mini. They will be available in July.


I wasn't expecting to see July based on what you all have found out so far.


----------



## cgui

SASSY67 said:


> Heads Up Ladies!
> 
> This info was posted on the Dooney Forum.
> 
> I just preordered it today. I sent in my trade-in and spoke to a very nice guy who told me that it looks exactly like the larger satchel. He actually bought the larger one for his wife so he knows what it looks like. He did give me some measurements, but I left that paper at work, so I think its 11 inches long, 8-1/2 high, 6 inches wide...comes with the extra long strap too. He did give me the number but I can't remember that at the moment. But there is a long wait, mid June. So for all those who are interested, I would call Dooney and order now. Price is $348.
> 
> 
> AND this!
> 
> FLORENTINE LINE UPDATE!!!! Direct from Dooney!!
> 
> I ( Tloinga) called Dooney CS today and I asked about other items coming out in the new Florentine line. She said there will be 13 items coming out by the end of the month. She didn't say how many of the 13 were bags and I'm sure some of that will be accessories.
> 
> I am looking to get the smaller satchel myself but, I'm going to wait
> to see the entire line. I hear there is a drawstring!



oooooo so exciting!! thanks for the info!!!


----------



## pinklepurr

oh my gosh, now they're going to release a mini??? I may need a natural small size and a black mini...


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Oh great - I'm really excited about the mini, I was thinking that even the small was sounding too big!


----------



## cali_gurl3668

I just got it yesterday and am very much in love! 
I don't have a detailed review yet but I do have pictures!! It is a gorgeous caramel color and comparing it to the Miu Miu bow satchel (which is why I purchased this D&B bag) the material is stiffer BUT! I think it is a lot more "heavy duty" than the Miu Miu. It'll withstand practically anything. So it may be stiffer but you'll feel a lot better about knowing that it'll take any damage to it.

Random Facts:
1. This is my veryyy first expensive handbag purchase! 
I know this is the best investment and I don't care that it's not some premier designer bag because it's just as well-made 
2. I bought this at South Coast Plaza and felt like the only girl in the world! It feels so good buying it yourself than getting it a gift (even though a gift is good too)

Now on to the pictures...





gorgeous!


----------



## cali_gurl3668

exterior details:




stitching on handbag strap




hardware




tassels with green suede!




zipper




DB logo




adjustable shoulder strap

interior details:




christmas time! haha. i actually like the combination!




green suede


----------



## cali_gurl3668

last but not least...





zippered pouch




pockets (including a cell phone pocket)

interior details w/flash (if it makes any difference lol):

















bag without shoulder strap


hope these pics help!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

What a beautiful bag, and soooo many pockets too!  Can't wait to see the mini version!  I love the green and red interior too!


----------



## cali_gurl3668

I am now a fanatic of this line and can't wait 'til the small and mini version comes out! And the black is just as gorgeous as the natural color! It looks a lot more sophisticated and you can definitely wear it on a night on the town more so than the natural one.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

sallyca said:


> Thanks - wow - now I am in even more trouble!!!!  Wanting the black one too.



Hey--do you have any pics of how your natural one is wearing?


----------



## xruletarusax

I'm really liking the bag, but the only thing I dislike is the very prominent logo. I try to avoid anything with logos. 

so OWNERS: are you able to do the fold-over on the back side? Does it look weird? Pictures?

Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## MandB

Congratulations, cali_gurl!  This is a beautiful bag!  Wonderful photos, too.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

xruletarusax said:


> I'm really liking the bag, but the only thing I dislike is the very prominent logo. I try to avoid anything with logos.
> 
> so OWNERS: are you able to do the fold-over on the back side? Does it look weird? Pictures?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your input!



I agree which is why I favor the Black where you can't see the Logo...it just blends with the leather.  On the natural, it's too prominent for me...plus I am the destroyer of bags and even if leather is tough I will stain, mar, bruise and scratch whatever I own (if I dare to carry it).  Which is why I like the black.   I tried folding it over on the other side and I guess it's fine that way.


----------



## asianjade

Very beautiful.. , I can't wait to see the smaller version. Congrats!


----------



## cali_gurl3668

xruletarusax said:


> I'm really liking the bag, but the only thing I dislike is the very prominent logo. I try to avoid anything with logos.
> 
> so OWNERS: are you able to do the fold-over on the back side? Does it look weird? Pictures?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your input!













how it looks being on the other side with no logo


----------



## donnaoh

Lexie2000 said:


> I just got the Black Florentine Hobo today. As much as I adore the satchel I love this one even more. And the black is beyond beautiful. LOVE this line.
> View attachment 1403209


Soooo pretty Lexie2000! I just love my hobo (in natural)...


----------



## donnaoh

cali_gurl3668 said:


> I just got it yesterday and am very much in love!
> I don't have a detailed review yet but I do have pictures!! It is a gorgeous caramel color and comparing it to the Miu Miu bow satchel (which is why I purchased this D&B bag) the material is stiffer BUT! I think it is a lot more "heavy duty" than the Miu Miu. It'll withstand practically anything. So it may be stiffer but you'll feel a lot better about knowing that it'll take any damage to it.
> 
> Random Facts:
> 1. This is my veryyy first expensive handbag purchase!
> I know this is the best investment and I don't care that it's not some premier designer bag because it's just as well-made
> 2. I bought this at South Coast Plaza and felt like the only girl in the world! It feels so good buying it yourself than getting it a gift (even though a gift is good too)
> 
> Now on to the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!


I just love the whip stitching! welll um....I just love the whole bag 

thanks for posting so many pics!


----------



## Antonia

cali_gurl3668 said:


> how it looks being on the other side with no logo


 

I like it better that way and use the logo as the back of the bag!


----------



## summerlaine

I've had this bag in natural for about a month and the more I use it, the more I love it.  The leather was a bit stiff at first but it's becoming softer and has a little more slouch to it.  I get compliments on it everyday!  This is definately a classic that I will go back to for many years!


----------



## vidsin

anyone know of any coupons which can be used to purchase this bag now?


----------



## Marie Lee

cali_,gurl, thanks for posting so many pix, it's beautiful, DB leather bags are so well made


----------



## Marie Lee

vidsin said:


> anyone know of any coupons which can be used to purchase this bag now?


 and for coupons, I asked DB a few days ago before I ordered mine, no coupons for now


----------



## grietje

I saw it in black today. It was REALLY REALLY nice!!!!


----------



## sallyca

ChaChaWeed said:


> Hey--do you have any pics of how your natural one is wearing?



Sorry for taking so long to reply - I've been busy at work. No pics yet and it's dark now so tough to take. If I find time I will def take some pics. IN the meantime I can tell you that it is wearing super well.  I love it.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I just stopped in the store today and they said they wouldn't be getting the hobo or smaller sizes till July!  I can't believe Nordies has the hobo already!  I put myself on their waitlist for the mini size.  She showed me a pic and it looks exactly like the large, but she didn't have the dimensions.


----------



## Jenec

It looks like the stores won't be getting the smaller sizes in for awhile - Dooney CS thought it might only be a couple of weeks.
This is probably for the best for me though- It will give me time to save up some money and really look forward to it, otherwise I tend to get impulsive:shame: and then regret it.


----------



## SASSY67

FYI......sometimes you'll  get a CS Rep on the phone who has NO idea
what he/she is talking about. We D&B lovers/fans have had to inform them
on what's going on more than a few times.....What?? how did they land their job??

The smaller version(satchel)  is available to order from D&B NOW! with all the inquiries
about this bag, I don't know why this info isn't automatically given.

*8L980 for $348.*
*The size is 12.5 x 9 x 5 and it weighs a little over 2 lbs*

HTH


----------



## SASSY67

Heads Up Ladies! just a lil more info on the smaller satchel.


Posted on the D&B Forum

*
On Friday my co-worker who is a die- hard Dooney lover, called Dooney to ask about a smaller version of a Florentine satchel that she has really wanted but says the current version is too big . She was told that a big shipment of this smaller satchel is getting ready to go to Dillard's and Macy's and will appear there before it is listed on the Dooney site.It should be available on the Dooney site in June.*


----------



## brontosaurus

Thanks for this info, SASSY67! The smaller size would be perfect for me, I'm so excited!

When you say order from D&B now, do you know if it means preorder to ship later or does it actually mean they could ship it now?


----------



## Jenec

SASSY67 said:


> Heads Up Ladies! just a lil more info on the smaller satchel.
> 
> 
> Posted on the D&B Forum
> 
> *
> On Friday my co-worker who is a die- hard Dooney lover, called Dooney to ask about a smaller version of a Florentine satchel that she has really wanted but says the current version is too big . She was told that a big shipment of this smaller satchel is getting ready to go to Dillard's and Macy's and will appear there before it is listed on the Dooney site.It should be available on the Dooney site in June.*





Thanks so much, Sassy! 

This is exciting news! I would like to see this in person first, if possible. For some reason, I find it hard to envision the size of a purse and how  it will look on me. Even if I measure one of my other purses- it still somehow seems different on every purse- which never fails to amaze me 
What is the Dooney forum that you speak of?  Is it a sub forum on here, or is it on another site?  
I am sort of new to being a "purse- lover".


----------



## poonski

This bag has elements from both Miu Miu and Balenciaga with a great price tag.


----------



## bearatwork

SASSY67 said:


> FYI......sometimes you'll  get a CS Rep on the phone who has NO idea
> what he/she is talking about. We D&B lovers/fans have had to inform them
> on what's going on more than a few times.....What?? how did they land their job??
> 
> The smaller version(satchel)  is available to order from D&B NOW! with all the inquiries
> about this bag, I don't know why this info isn't automatically given.
> 
> *8L980 for $348.*
> *The size is 12.5 x 9 x 5 and it weighs a little over 2 lbs*
> 
> HTH



Thank you so much for the information.  The large one is 16"W x 9"H x 6 1/2"D -- so the smaller one has the same height and less width and depth.  Not sure it will look as cute being more square.  I wish they could keep the same proportion.  2 lbs sounds rather heavy.  I wonder how heavy the large one is...


----------



## bearatwork

brontosaurus said:


> Thanks for this info, SASSY67! The smaller size would be perfect for me, I'm so excited!
> 
> When you say order from D&B now, do you know if it means preorder to ship later or does it actually mean they could ship it now?



Preorder from D&B means they charge you right away, and ship it whenever it's available.


----------



## Jenec

bearatwork said:


> Thank you so much for the information.  The large one is 16"W x 9"H x 6 1/2"D -- so the smaller one has the same height and less width and depth.  Not sure it will look as cute being more square.  I wish they could keep the same proportion.  2 lbs sounds rather heavy.  I wonder how heavy the large one is...



That is a very good observation, Bearatwork!  I wonder if changing the proportions will make the bag look a lot different too.

I also think that 2 lbs sounds pretty heavy for a "medium sized" bag- after I put all my stuff in it- it might end up weighing 10 lbs! 
I am now very curious about seeing this in person- of course I still haven't seen the original one either- so it will be fun to see them both together, to compare.


----------



## sallyca

Weird that that price of the smaller one is so close to the price of the bigger one.


----------



## yufan

Maybe because they sell it too well. 



sallyca said:


> Weird that that price of the smaller one is so close to the price of the bigger one.


----------



## cali_gurl3668

The "smaller" one does seem small but I wonder how it will look in person.


----------



## xruletarusax

Thank yoou Cali_Gurl! That's exactly what I was looking for...

Oddly enough, it feels like there SHOULD be something near the fold-over or where the logo is on the other side. Maybe the designers knows what they're doing. 



cali_gurl3668 said:


> how it looks being on the other side with no logo


----------



## kweber

SASSY67 said:


> FYI......sometimes you'll get a CS Rep on the phone who has NO idea
> what he/she is talking about. We D&B lovers/fans have had to inform them
> on what's going on more than a few times.....What?? how did they land their job??
> 
> The smaller version(satchel) is available to order from D&B NOW! with all the inquiries
> about this bag, I don't know why this info isn't automatically given.
> 
> *8L980 for $348.*
> *The size is 12.5 x 9 x 5 and it weighs a little over 2 lbs*
> 
> HTH


 
When you say it is available to order - is this mean online or over the phone because I checked the website and only see the current/large satchel.


----------



## bearatwork

kweber said:


> When you say it is available to order - is this mean online or over the phone because I checked the website and only see the current/large satchel.


 
Preorders can be placed over the phone only.  They put a pending transaction on your credit card right away, but the charge doesn't actually happen until they actually ship out the item.

After getting to know the exact dimension, I cancelled my pre-order for the smaller one and placed a back-order on nordstrom for the large one.  At least I could return the large one back to the local nordstrom without losing a penny in shipping.  

Thanks girls!


----------



## Marie Lee

My black  satchel arrrived, it is BIG, it seems bigger than the dimensions, but, I love all sizes, and it's amazing.  Very well done, and the leather is great.  Between pebble and buttery, soft, yet structered.  It sits very nice, tired of bags falling over.  Yippee!


----------



## Antonia

*^^Congrats!  Post pics if you can!! *


----------



## smileglu

SASSY67 said:


> The smaller version(satchel)  is available to order from D&B NOW! with all the inquiries
> about this bag, I don't know why this info isn't automatically given.
> 
> *8L980 for $348.*
> *The size is 12.5 x 9 x 5 and it weighs a little over 2 lbs*
> 
> HTH



So the smaller satchel is very similar in dimensions as the current Florentine Medium Hobo which measures 13"W x 8 1/2"H x 5 1/2"D (from Nordstrom website). I saw the hobo IRL and I thought it was on the small side for my needs - maybe I'm just used to big bags now! For $10 more, one would think that the bigger size is the best deal because you get more bag for the $$.

BTW...Macy's is having a sale starting this Thur 5/19-5/22. It's called the "ultimate girls' weekend sale" - I got Macy's fold-out flyer in the mail with coupon: 25% off $100 or more or 15% off $99 or less. D&B is included in the sale so check-out your local macys if they have the Florentine Satchel. If you didn't get the coupon, just ask the SA if they have one at the register, most of them will have them. You can also use the promo code WEEKEND at macys.com


----------



## handbag*girl

I love this bag. I can't wait to purchase one.


----------



## carissar7

I just confirmed my order of the Natural. It was out of stock last night on both the Dooney and Nordstrom website, and got back in stock this morning. Now Nordstrom is out of stock only a few hours later so I had to order it soon because ya know, I'm kind of an impulsive shopper. I am so excited. I am a little intimidated by the size, as it looks kind of cumbersome when worn cross-body and that's how I usually wear my bags. But I'm sure once worn in it will look fine. If anyone has any more modeling pics of this bag I'm sure we'd all appreciate it!


----------



## MandB

I'm so excited for the smaller satchel! I keep checking this thread like a maniac for updates.


----------



## carissar7

I would love the smaller satchel, but I need to see it! I hate waiting so I just went ahead and got the bigger one lol.


----------



## SASSY67

*Heads Up Ladies!*
The new Florentine Satchel ( large size) is now on EZ Pay on the
Dooney site.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCZzpHome.jsp?minisite=10020

I don't know if they're offering them on the smaller satchel.


----------



## robin1710

hi everybody, I am debating between the black one and natural one, I really like the natural but I have young kids. Does anybody know if the natural will really get dirty and look really old and yucky????


----------



## sallyca

Robin - I am working a lot these days and don't have a chance to take pics but the natural is a gorgeous leather. I think it will get old gracefully and have a lovely patina. I think it is a type of leather that is meant to become distressed with age and darken over time.  It will never look old and yucky - I think it will be older and lovelier.

I have the black on order now.  This leather is absolutely amazing.


----------



## EveL

I need to go see and try this in-store!!! I'm lusting over my screen for it.  Too bad my Mothers day coupon already expired


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I had both colors for a short time but decided that the black worked better for me.  It's a little hard to get used to as far as the stiff leather goes, but that is fine since I was looking for a structured bag for work.  I really love it.


----------



## Jenec

I really wish Macys had the smaller sized satchel in stock for this weekends sale 
That would really be a nice savings, if they did.


----------



## bearatwork

It's impossible since it's still pre-order from D&B itself.  Macy always has coupons though, so hopefully you can get it with coupon from Macys some time later.



Jenec said:


> I really wish Macys had the smaller sized satchel in stock for this weekends sale
> That would really be a nice savings, if they did.


----------



## bearatwork

Thanks for the info!  I ordered the natural one from nordstrom since I still worry about the size and I prefer not to pay return shipping.  But if I find it's not too big, I think I'm going to order the black one from D&B.

I'm so attracted to the hobo too.  Let's see how long I can last before giving in.




ChaChaWeed said:


> I had both colors for a short time but decided that the black worked better for me. It's a little hard to get used to as far as the stiff leather goes, but that is fine since I was looking for a structured bag for work. I really love it.


----------



## robin1710

thanks sally, if you get a chance can you take pictures, I think I will keep the natural since I have way too too many black bags. but the black bag is also very gorgeous!!!!!! love it


----------



## henrylove

Here is the smaller available at nordstrom and in black as well but it does not have the straps that wrap around.

http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Medium/5/_6453845.jpg


----------



## MandB

Thanks for the info, henrylove.  This appears to be the hobo, and it's my understanding that we can also expect a smaller version of the satchel soon.


----------



## carissar7

Wow, I love their customer service and fast shipping. I can't believe how fast this thing got sold out again, I sat there refreshing the page over and over again scared it was gonna sell out before I got to the bank, lol. But anyways I am expecting to get it tomorrow! I will post pictures for anyone who is interested. Since they ship from CT and I live in NY, it's only taking not even 2 days shipping. muahahaha >:]


----------



## bearatwork

carissar7 said:


> Wow, I love their customer service and fast shipping. I can't believe how fast this thing got sold out again, I sat there refreshing the page over and over again scared it was gonna sell out before I got to the bank, lol. But anyways I am expecting to get it tomorrow! I will post pictures for anyone who is interested. Since they ship from CT and I live in NY, it's only taking not even 2 days shipping. muahahaha >:]


 
Great! Waiting for cross-body model pictures!


----------



## xruletarusax

This is nuts! Macy's finally had this back in stock this morning and now it's out of stock AGAIN! This bag is so popular... Congrats to everyone who purchased one already.


----------



## sallyca

I have some pics (sorry no modeling shots but I hung the bag off a chair so you can see how it hangs).  Where the bag looks lighter the flash was on. I tried to get the colour as closely as I can but not sure if I succeeded. Keep in mind that this bag has been through a major rain storm and was SOAKED. And it came out looking fine.  It has been carried only about 6 times so far but is already breaking in.  

This is the back of the bag and the second shot is the front.


----------



## sallyca

I moved the bag farther outside and I think this is pretty close to the colour. I expect it to darken and get more patina as it ages.


----------



## sallyca

Funny pic but I smooshed it down with my hand to show you how it compresses.






And then pops right back into shape.






Here is a pic of it hanging from a chair. The detachable strap is adjustable so you can make it work whatever your shape/height.


----------



## sallyca

I wanted to show you the comparison pics with my miu miu.  This miu miu bow bag is in palissandro.  AT some point earlier in this thread I said that the two bag were like DH and I. We both have 2 arms and 2 legs but we look diff.  LOL.


----------



## sallyca

The miu miu leather is glazed and much finer. The bag is smooshier and to me the two bags have a completely different character.


----------



## sallyca

Here are some comparisons on the sides.


----------



## sallyca

One last thing to point out.  Keep in mind the MASSIVE price diffs between the miu miu and the dooney.  I think the dooney is AMAZING value. I have 3 bals, 2 miu  mius and a bunch of other HH and RM bags.  This dooney leather is unique and wonderful. The quality of the workmanship for the price is excellent. Plus the fact that the CS is great.


----------



## kweber

sallyca said:


> One last thing to point out. Keep in mind the MASSIVE price diffs between the miu miu and the dooney. I think the dooney is AMAZING value. I have 3 bals, 2 miu mius and a bunch of other HH and RM bags. This dooney leather is unique and wonderful. The quality of the workmanship for the price is excellent. Plus the fact that the CS is great.


 
Thanks, Sallyca. Posts like yours is what makes this whole site so special. I appreciate all the photos and your comments. My boyfriend is waiting to give me my "Natural" next weekend for my birthday. Thanks again for comparisons and photos.


----------



## bearatwork

Wow... Thanks for all the pictures, Sallyca!  How many holes are there in the strap?  If there's only 5 or less, might still be too long for me...

Somehow the miu miu leather looks thinner -- is that true?  And miu miu would be lighter?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Kate Spade has a similar bag out now too!

http://www.katespade.com/cobble-hil...var_PXRU2483_color=001&start=28&cgid=handbags


----------



## bearatwork

kweber said:


> Thanks, Sallyca. Posts like yours is what makes this whole site so special. I appreciate all the photos and your comments. My boyfriend is waiting to give me my "Natural" next weekend for my birthday. Thanks again for comparisons and photos.


 
Hoho...  my birthday is next week also.  I'm hoping the one I ordered from norstrom.com will come soon~~


----------



## bearatwork

Wow...  They are very good at copying one another, aren't they!!!  I think the D&B one looks better.  But maybe KS is more lady-like?






BagaholicAnon said:


> Kate Spade has a similar bag out now too!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/cobble-hil...var_PXRU2483_color=001&start=28&cgid=handbags


----------



## bearatwork

sallyca said:


> One last thing to point out. Keep in mind the MASSIVE price diffs between the miu miu and the dooney. I think the dooney is AMAZING value. I have 3 bals, 2 miu mius and a bunch of other HH and RM bags. This dooney leather is unique and wonderful. The quality of the workmanship for the price is excellent. Plus the fact that the CS is great.


 
Nice collection and thanks a lot for your insight.  I'm trying very hard to figure out what HH means...


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Kate Spade's is probably the most plain of them all.  I've seen in IRL though, and the leather is amazing, really soft and thick.  So, different from the DB and Miu Miu ones.  I guess it's kind of nice that we have so many options!


----------



## sallyca

HH is Hayden Harnett.


----------



## sallyca

The miu miu leather is much thinner and lighter for sure. It feels like a "dressier" leather to me.  The DB leather is thick and luscious.  

There are only 5 holes on the DB strap. I tried to do a rough measurement of the strap drop on the shortest hole and it looks like 17 or 18".  Unless you are super tiny I think it would be fine. I'm only 5'4".


----------



## MandB

Thank you so much for the photos, Sallyca!  They are most helpful, and they make me want this bag even more!  I checked it out in person for the second or third time this afternoon, and it's amazing.  I can't wait for the smaller size.


----------



## sallyca

Thanks everyone!  I always feel funny taking bag pics. Feel like the neighbours are saying, "What is UP with this lady?"  Luckily I don't talk to the bags while I'm out there...


----------



## Antonia

Your camera takes awesome pics!  Dare I say, I love the D&B better than the Miu2.


----------



## sallyca

Antonia - it's a 3 year old canon point and shoot that I love because it is tiny and fits in my pocket.  

I was waiting for someone to say they loved the db better than the miu miu!  I love them both.  I have the miu miu bow in the palissandro and the nero (black) and I have the db in the natural and now am getting it in the black too.  
The miu miu makes me feel elegant and classy and the db makes me feel creative and adventuresome and that I could take on the world.  DB could go on a safari for sure.  Miu miu would stay in the tent and paint her toenails.  

I've carried the DB when I'm dressed for work though - and it looks fine.  Esp with a brown leather cuff or brown leather shoes or boots.  I think the black db might be even better for work outfits. I wear a lot of basic black.

I have to say that I find myself fondling the DB leather more. It is very pettable.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Great pics!  Thanks so much for updating us on the wear for the the D&B.  I agree!  It's an amazing value and the bag seems like it will last forever.  It's interesting to me since I've paid way more for bags that I had to baby--this one that I have in black seems like it could get run over by a tank and still look fab.


----------



## jxwilliams

Ladies, I just bought this satchel at Macys for 25% off!  I am not normally a handheld girl but I couldn't stop thinking about it!  It is gorgeous--the perfect color caramel/whiskey!  I will post some pics soon!


----------



## Antonia

*^^Everyone is getting 'bitten' by this Florentine bag!  I can't wait to see your pics!*


----------



## Jenec

Thank you for posting the lovely comparison pix of your bags, Sallyca! 

I actually decided to return a new bag from Macys- because I really want to get this one as soon as the smaller size comes in.  I wish they'd get them in soon!


----------



## OMG3kids

I thought about buying this bag at Macy's today, too.  The 25% off Girls Getaway Weekend or whatever the coupon is.  LOL  But, this full-sized satchel feels heavy to me, and I usually carry a lot of stuff--especially since my entire family thinks I am their pack mule. 

I can't wait for pictures of the smaller size...


----------



## henrylove

Jenec said:


> Thank you for posting the lovely comparison pix of your bags, Sallyca!
> 
> I actually decided to return a new bag from Macys- because I really want to get this one as soon as the smaller size comes in.  I wish they'd get them in soon!


I tried to get one from Macy's too but as I went to pay it said unavailable (so sold out online) and CS won't find one for me at a store... Congrats on your bag!!


----------



## MandB

My obsession with this bag no longer borders on ridiculous; it is ridiculous. I hope they release the smaller size soon so I can buy the bag and get on with my life!


----------



## midorichan

OMG3kids said:


> I thought about buying this bag at Macy's today, too.  The 25% off Girls Getaway Weekend or whatever the coupon is.  LOL  But, this full-sized satchel feels heavy to me, and I usually carry a lot of stuff--especially since my entire family thinks I am their pack mule.
> 
> I can't wait for pictures of the smaller size...



I used mine as a carry-on to travel with and it was really heavy. I do not mind heavy bags, but after many hours and loaded to max capacity, I did feel it in my shoulder. Also, I think I am going to take the strap to cobbler and see if they can punch more holes in the strap. It is too long for me even cross body.


----------



## OMG3kids

Good idea!  And, yes, it seems heavy.  But not deal-breaker heavy.  Still undecided.  And it's on_ 3 Easy Payments_ on Dooney and Bourke.com.   ARE YOU HEARING ME!?!?!?  LOL

EASY payments!!  LOL  It amounts to like $120 a month for 3 months...  

Anyone doing the Easy Payments???


----------



## ChaChaWeed

midorichan said:


> I used mine as a carry-on to travel with and it was really heavy. I do not mind heavy bags, but after many hours and loaded to max capacity, I did feel it in my shoulder. Also, I think I am going to take the strap to cobbler and see if they can punch more holes in the strap. It is too long for me even cross body.



That is a good idea!  I'm 5'9 and it still hangs to my hip and bumps around.  It is heavy even with my usual stuff in it but still--it looks great.


----------



## OMG3kids

Well, it's sold out on the Macy's website too.  But my Macy's has ONE natural in stock, which I saw earlier today, and they're holding it for me until tomorrow.   It's included in the 25% off Girls' Weekend sale, so brings it down to around $268 before taxes.  I HAVE NEVER paid that much for a bag!!!  LOL I'll go tomorrow and see how heavy I think it is, and then make my decision.  
Will keep you all posted!!


----------



## robin1710

thanks sally for the awesome pics !!!!! i just found this site and think it is great. I have the natural but also  I am thinking about the black one, do you ladies think I should get the black or buy Burberry. I need something that can withstand two boys tossing it across the room.


----------



## OMG3kids

My Dooney stuff withstands my 3 kids, and outdoorsy lifestyle. I don't have a Burberry so I can't comment on that. Do you love your DB satchel? Do tell!


----------



## robin1710

sally which is more durable miu or DB ???


----------



## sallyca

DB is def more durable in my opinion.


----------



## carissar7

This bag is gorgeous. I was having second thoughts and considering getting the smaller satchel, but it isn't too big. It definitely is big, but it looks normal. I filled it up with what I normally carry and then some, and it definitely fits so much but gets heavy. When worn cross-body or on your shoulder you can definitely feel the weight more so than in the crook of your arm. I don't think this would be a good bag to carry if let's say, you plan on walking through NYC one day. With all that said, yes it is big and can be heavy, but it's such a beautiful bag and the more I look at it the more I love it. I will post pictures for everyone later on today.


----------



## carissar7

Also: Dillards online still has this in stock!


----------



## jxwilliams

robin1710 said:


> thanks sally for the awesome pics !!!!! i just found this site and think it is great. I have the natural but also  I am thinking about the black one, do you ladies think I should get the black or buy Burberry. I need something that can withstand two boys tossing it across the room.



Robin I truly believe this is the type of bag that will take a lickin' and keep on tickin'..if you know what I mean.  The more it's used, the better it's going to look!


----------



## OMG3kids

All of my Dooney bags have been abused, and all look brand new.  Especially my Dillen II satchel.  I actually scraped my keys across it the other day, accidentally of course, and there's not a mark to be found.  My Venus East/West shopper has some _very slight_ water spots on the leather trim (surprise downpour.  Ahhh, California!) but they aren't noticeable and my hubby (who is an automotive interior/paint freak says he can get them out safely.  He once removed a purple candle wax stain from my light tan leather car seat!!)
So, as far as durability goes DB is the clear winner in my household.  And my hubby is on board with me purchasing them since they _are_ such good quality for the money.   
I've eyed several Coach bags recently, but I'm just afraid to go with their soft leathers until the kids are, say, 25!!  LOL


----------



## curlygirlsd

No one has seen the smaller size yet, right? There are no photos available so far? I am considering the smaller size! It sounds like it could be the size of a less deep speedy where as the regular size is more like a Bal. I tried it at Nordstroms and for me, it's a little long. Ahh, I can't wait to see some pix!


----------



## OMG3kids

It is a bit long. I agree.


----------



## Marie Lee

I usually change bags every day, and I've been  using it all week.  I love it.  I got the black, both colors are great  tho.  It is long, but I'm doing fine.  I find often I  don't fold it over, and it stays up too, (when using the shoulder strap) it looks good many ways, and I am not finding it too heavy, not bad at all.  It is big, but  I'm afraid the  new size wouldn't hold enough for me.  It's great they are offering both tho.  The leather is so beautiful.


----------



## OMG3kids

I passed on the one at Macy's today.  I liked it very, very much.  But couldn't bring myself to love it. The quality is outstanding, and the leather is _WONDERFUL_.  But, I will wait for the smaller version.  Impatiently!


----------



## Marie Lee

yes, the leather is pettable, is that a word?


----------



## OMG3kids

LOL!!  Yeah, sure, it's a word here on TPF!


----------



## sallyca

It's a word now!


----------



## OMG3kids

Love it!  LOL


----------



## Jenec

I saw this bag for the first time at a Dillards store, and it is outstanding!  

I could not spend a lot of time with it because there were other people waiting on me, but both colors were beautiful in their own way- if I get this in the smaller size, I know I'll have a hard time deciding on a color- I am simply so indecisive!

I think the natural shows the details of the bag better and will be more practical for me in a hot weather climate, but I don't have a black bag in this style, and I do wear a lot of black clothes.

The sales ladies said they just got them in a couple of weeks ago, and when I told them Dooney was coming out with a smaller version - they kind of looked at me like I was nuts- like I had "inside information".


----------



## jxwilliams

Okay, here she is!  I have a serious thing for bags in this caramel color.  The leather is thick and chewy but I have no doubt the bag will wear like a champ!  The more it's used and broken in, the better it will look.  It's a classic!  Even though I typically prefer silver or gunmetal hardware, I love love the brushed gold hardware.  It works so well with the rich caramel of the bag.  I don't think it's too big but with that being said, I do tend to gravitate towards larger bags.  The stitching and attention to detail is fantastic and I rarely see this quality at this price point.  Plus the smell of leather is to die for!!


----------



## cgui

So gorgeous!!! enjoy her!


----------



## OMG3kids

REALLY nice bag!  I'm hyperventilating for the smaller one!


----------



## donnaoh

jxwilliams said:


> Okay, here she is!  I have a serious thing for bags in this caramel color.  The leather is thick and chewy but I have no doubt the bag will wear like a champ!  The more it's used and broken in, the better it will look.  It's a classic!  Even though I typically prefer silver or gunmetal hardware, I love love the brushed gold hardware.  It works so well with the rich caramel of the bag.  I don't think it's too big but with that being said, I do tend to gravitate towards larger bags.  The stitching and attention to detail is fantastic and I rarely see this quality at this price point.  Plus the smell of leather is to die for!!


AAAhhhhhh! Such an utterly gorgeous bag! I never get tired of looking at it!


----------



## jxwilliams

Thanks ladies!  I am excited to see the 13 mysterious new florentine leather items!  Still drooling over the Clara in amato leather...


----------



## OMG3kids

13 items?!?!?!?!  Holy cow.


----------



## donnaoh

jxwilliams said:


> Thanks ladies!  I am excited to see the 13 mysterious new florentine leather items!  Still drooling over the Clara in amato leather...


13??!! Please elaborate!


----------



## gloryanh

I went into the nearest d&b two days ago, and the SA said that there's going to be 2 smaller sizes coming out in the late summer/fall transition; I know the 'mini' was listed at $300 and not sure about the 'small' size... I should go in and ask. I love the leather and color! I have a florentine vachetta shopper tote in natural and its wonderful.


----------



## bearatwork

jxwilliams said:


> Ladies, I just bought this satchel at Macys for 25% off! I am not normally a handheld girl but I couldn't stop thinking about it! It is gorgeous--the perfect color caramel/whiskey! I will post some pics soon!


 
Wow, I'm jealous!  Did you buy it online or in store?  I can't find it online earlier last week and I doubt if my local Macy would have it... I'm not a regular shopper at Macy's -- how often do they have sales like this?


----------



## bearatwork

gloryanh said:


> I went into the nearest d&b two days ago, and the SA said that there's going to be 2 smaller sizes coming out in the late summer/fall transition; I know the 'mini' was listed at $300 and not sure about the 'small' size... I should go in and ask. I love the leather and color! I have a florentine vachetta shopper tote in natural and its wonderful.


 
Somebody got the dimension from the D&B forum for the small one.  Should be around page 17 of this thread.


----------



## bearatwork

sallyca said:


> The miu miu leather is much thinner and lighter for sure. It feels like a "dressier" leather to me. The DB leather is thick and luscious.
> 
> There are only 5 holes on the DB strap. I tried to do a rough measurement of the strap drop on the shortest hole and it looks like 17 or 18". Unless you are super tiny I think it would be fine. I'm only 5'4".


 
Thanks a lot for all your replies.  Very helpful!


----------



## bearatwork

Called the local Macy's and they do have the black on in stock!  I will go to check it out during lunch hour and might open up a Macy's card if I decide to get it.  Any other wais to possibly save?  The sale's lady said she would go to the stock the room and try to find a natural one for me to look at too.  Yea!


----------



## midorichan

So I got dirt on the back of my bag. I used a damp cloth, but the dirt is still there. Has anyone attempted to clean theirs with a mild soap? Or should I just leave it be?


----------



## OMG3kids

I have used saddle soap on my leather Dooney bags.  Very gentle, and smells good.    And it's really affordable.  Good luck!!


----------



## jxwilliams

bearatwork said:


> Wow, I'm jealous!  Did you buy it online or in store?  I can't find it online earlier last week and I doubt if my local Macy would have it... I'm not a regular shopper at Macy's -- how often do they have sales like this?




I had seen them online but they disappeared pretty quickly.

I got the bag in the store and they only had one of each color (brown and black).  The SA checked to see if they had more (I was kind of on the fence) and they didn't nor did she know if they would get any more in.  She pointed to the screen while doing the check and it looked like each store got a very limited number (I'm thinking I remember seeing lots of "1's" up on that screen--like 1 was the number the store had!)


----------



## jxwilliams

donnaoh said:


> 13??!! Please elaborate!



On page 17, post 248 of this thread, *sassy67* posted that someone on another forum found out that 13 new florentine items would be released soon--they don't know what though...


----------



## donnaoh

jxwilliams said:


> On page 17, post 248 of this thread, *sassy67* posted that someone on another forum found out that 13 new florentine items would be released soon--they don't know what though...


Thanks for the info jxwilliams...I do recall now reading that post but I obviously have forgotten! Besides, TPFers are always coming out with new info!

I will be in NYC at the end of May beginning of June for 10 days, so I hope the Flagship Dooney will have these goodies!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow!  That will be perfect timing!  You must post pics!!  I love flagship stores!


----------



## carissar7

I unfortunately got dirt on my bag as well, and made the mistake to take leather cleaner on a paper towel and try and buff the dirt out. The leather cleaner has now stained the leather and I'm hoping it will eventually fade as it dries out. Any advice please?! It's barely noticeable...except to me. I now read the website explaining how to care for their vachetta leather and Dooney tells you just to take a cloth and buff in circular motions- no cleaner or soap or anything. I should have read that sooner


----------



## OMG3kids

I used the saddle soap with no ill effects on the leather trim of my Venus shopper.  And it water spots from the rain something fierce! Good luck cleaning your bags, ladies!!!  It's so sad to have even a small mark on them.


----------



## gladiola1167

If anybody is interested the Florentine Satchel in Natural is available again to order, as it has been sold out for the past few days. I just placed my order and am very excited for it to arrive!


----------



## OMG3kids

Yay for those of you getting it! Can't wait to see all the reveals.


----------



## TejasMama

I really love the looks of this bag.  So nice to see Dooney getting back to doing what they did so well--great leathers and gorgeous but practical styles.  They went off on a tangent for a few years and happy to see the new lines coming out.  A lot of beautiful bag for the money!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^i agree!!


----------



## SASSY67

NEW 'Florentine' pieces coming to the Q soon!
A215826Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel W/ Removable Strap 

A217318Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Drawstring Bag

A217319Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Small Zip Hobo

A217320Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Double Hndl Satchel w/Toggl

A217321Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Backpack with Toggle

A217330Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Mini Satchel

A217331Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Sac Hobo with Toggle

A217332Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Flap Pocket Crossbody Bag

A217333Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Zip Hobo Bag

A217334Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Pocket Satchel

When, I find out a date I will be sure to post it/them.


----------



## bearatwork

SASSY67 said:


> NEW 'Florentine' pieces coming to the Q soon!
> A215826Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel W/ Removable Strap
> 
> A217318Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Drawstring Bag
> 
> A217319Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Small Zip Hobo
> 
> A217320Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Double Hndl Satchel w/Toggl
> 
> A217321Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Backpack with Toggle
> 
> A217330Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Mini Satchel
> 
> A217331Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Sac Hobo with Toggle
> 
> A217332Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Flap Pocket Crossbody Bag
> 
> A217333Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Zip Hobo Bag
> 
> A217334Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Pocket Satchel
> 
> When, I find out a date I will be sure to post it/them.


 

Wow... any pictures?  I'm returning the big satchel then--it's way too heavy for me.

The medium zip hobo is already out at nordstrom.


----------



## OMG3kids

SASSY67 said:


> NEW 'Florentine' pieces coming to the Q soon!
> A215826Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel W/ Removable Strap
> 
> A217318Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Drawstring Bag
> 
> A217319Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Small Zip Hobo
> 
> A217320Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Double Hndl Satchel w/Toggl
> 
> A217321Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Backpack with Toggle
> 
> A217330Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Mini Satchel
> 
> A217331Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Sac Hobo with Toggle
> 
> A217332Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Flap Pocket Crossbody Bag
> 
> A217333Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Zip Hobo Bag
> 
> A217334Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Pocket Satchel
> 
> When, I find out a date I will be sure to post it/them.



YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!  How did you find this out?!


----------



## Grace123

SASSY67 said:


> NEW 'Florentine' pieces coming to the Q soon!
> A215826Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel W/ Removable Strap
> 
> A217318Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Drawstring Bag
> 
> A217319Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Small Zip Hobo
> 
> A217320Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Double Hndl Satchel w/Toggl
> 
> A217321Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Backpack with Toggle
> 
> A217330Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Mini Satchel
> 
> A217331Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Sac Hobo with Toggle
> 
> A217332Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Flap Pocket Crossbody Bag
> 
> A217333Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Zip Hobo Bag
> 
> A217334Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Pocket Satchel
> 
> When, I find out a date I will be sure to post it/them.



This is great! Usually the Q offers something extra with D&B purchases too!


----------



## donnaoh

SASSY67 said:


> NEW 'Florentine' pieces coming to the Q soon!
> A215826Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel W/ Removable Strap
> 
> A217318Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Drawstring Bag
> 
> A217319Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Small Zip Hobo
> 
> A217320Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Double Hndl Satchel w/Toggl
> 
> A217321Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Backpack with Toggle
> 
> A217330Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Mini Satchel
> 
> A217331Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Sac Hobo with Toggle
> 
> A217332Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Flap Pocket Crossbody Bag
> 
> A217333Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Zip Hobo Bag
> 
> A217334Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Medium Pocket Satchel
> 
> When, I find out a date I will be sure to post it/them.


:urock:SASSY67!!!


----------



## SASSY67

bearatwork said:


> Wow... any pictures? I'm returning the big satchel then--it's way too heavy for me.
> 
> The medium zip hobo is already out at nordstrom.


 

No pics yet! but, I'm sure there will be the closer it
gets to show time......be on the the look out for links.

*Tune in to QVC for Dooney & Bourke *Monday, June 13, 2011 from 2  3 a.m. ET and Saturday, June 18, 2011 from 1  3 p.m. and 10 p.m.  Midnight ET.


----------



## SASSY67

donnaoh said:


> :urock:SASSY67!!!


 hahaha.....I like you too Donnaoh! (wink)


----------



## SASSY67

OMG3kids said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!! How did you find this out?!


 
I can't wait to see the DS!

The smaller satchel will be going out to those who pre-ordered
it in June then  come Aug we can all order it.

I'll keep you ladies posted as much as I can on any
new info.


----------



## Jenec

Thank you so much for this new information, Sassy, 67! 

Does this mean the smaller satchel will be available on the Q in June, to order?

I was hoping to be able to get it at the beginning of the summer, rather then the end.
All this talk about it is making me so antsy to get one!


----------



## curlygirlsd

WOW! I can't wait to see these new pieces!


----------



## asianjade

Wowwww.... Dooney & Bourke rock!


----------



## MandB

This breaking news on the new styles has given me another reason to stalk this thread!  I cannot wait for photos!


----------



## Princess Garnet

I saw this style in person at Nordstrom today and it is GORGEOUS! They had it brown and black. It's quite large and has some weight to it, but it's a stunning bag. Unfortunately it won't work with me (it looks a bit too old for me) but I would definitely recommend this style to others. I love the brown color the most. The green really pops nicely against the brown leather. Can't wait to see the smaller ones release soon, and hopefully in brighter colors too (I would love one in yellow or orange). So exciting!


----------



## SASSY67

MandB said:


> This breaking news on the new styles has given me another reason to stalk this thread! I cannot wait for photos!


 

Wait No More......New Florentine Pix's are UP on the site!


The smaller satchel is not available to view right now.......RATS!

Here ya go ladies!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=53225


----------



## SASSY67

curlygirlsd said:


> WOW! I can't wait to see these new pieces!


 


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=53225


----------



## OMG3kids

I think the only one I like is the medium toggle crossbody.  Waiting on that small satchel!!


----------



## pinklepurr

Patiently stalking the small satchel too!


----------



## OMG3kids

I just looked again.  Not sure I like _any_ of it!! Not the same "spirit" as the satchel.  Can't wait to see that small one!!!


----------



## MandB

I agree...the satchel is still my favorite; I can't wait to see it in the smaller size. It would be helpful if D&B posted dimensions and photos from various angles.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^^I agree!
I hate the photos they post of their items. _At least_ put em on a mannequin like Coach does!!  Geez.  LOL


----------



## sallyca

I love the little wristlet and the med toggle cross body. But the wristlet is $198...


----------



## curlygirlsd

Thanks for the new photos! Hrm...for me, none of the other pieces wow me like the satchel does. I feel like they are all done by different designers or something? I'm still holding out hope for the small satchel.


----------



## Jenec

Well, it seems like Dooney is tormenting us- by not including the medium satchel among the  new line up yet. 
Another thing:  they don't include the dimensions of any of the new bags on the site- I wonder if they are not finished editing them yet.


----------



## oceansportrait

Looks really cute--I just wish the logo wasn't smack dab in the middle and such a large size to boot...


----------



## OMG3kids

Anyone else think the black satchel (the current/big one) is lighter than the natural? Or am I imagining this??


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I think it might be lighter.  Something weird:  it seems a different type of animal leather. 
I'm thinking it is cowhide and the natural might be something else--it's thicker and pebbled.  My black is smooth and not squashy.  I had a smooth natural but returned it.  It was also lighter than the natural I have now and not squashy--identical to the black except for color.  The natural I have now has a thick, crushable texture.


----------



## OMG3kids

Yeah, I noticed a difference in the leather, black vs natural.  At least I'm not going bananas!!    Weird.  And the new stuff in this line listed on their website looks like a different leather too.  They're driving me batty with this!!  LOL


----------



## piperlu

I came very close to pulling the trigger on this one.  I really like it alot, but it looks very heavy.  Since I have shoulder issues, I have switched to smaller and lighter bags.  The Bal bags and some of the BV are working out very nicely right now.

I thought about getting one of these just for travel purposes.


----------



## donnaoh

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=53225

The Dooney Florentine items are up for viewing on the website!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Snap!  I really love a few of them!!  Ugh which to choose...


----------



## jxwilliams

Large toggle sac or e/w large double handle toggle bag?  I'm thinking the sac..


----------



## epaz

eeeeek!!!!!!  Im so glad that I found this thread.  I found it on monday!

thanks doonah for the link. they have the small satchel!  waaahoooo


----------



## bearatwork

jxwilliams said:


> Large toggle sac or e/w large double handle toggle bag? I'm thinking the sac..


 
I like the sac too!  I wish they offer a double strap shoulder bag with zip.  I tried the medium zip hobo and I didn't like it.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Uh oh.  This is not going to be good for my wallet.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

piperlu said:


> I came very close to pulling the trigger on this one.  I really like it alot, but it looks very heavy.  Since I have shoulder issues, I have switched to smaller and lighter bags.  The Bal bags and some of the BV are working out very nicely right now.
> 
> I thought about getting one of these just for travel purposes.



That's a good thought.  I carry mine as a work bag with a small "essentials" clutch inside that I can pull out as needed.  It is heavy, though.


----------



## OMG3kids

donnaoh said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=53225
> 
> The Dooney Florentine items are up for viewing on the website!!



Oh dear sweet merciful potato...  I'm so screwed.


----------



## curlygirlsd

Nice!!! Thumbs up on the small satchel and the drawstring!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^ Agreed.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I wish the small satchel came in different colors... I would love one in purple.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I'm wondering if the small satchel and then (even more so) the mini satchel will be hard to cram things into.  I'm also wondering if the style of the satchel doesn't just work better on a bigger sized bag...kind of like RM's MAM going mini.  Hmmm.  Sure wish they were out now for comparison's sake.


----------



## kweber

I received my satchel for my birthday this last weekend and I am so in love.  I was worried that as soon as the smaller satchels were released I would want the other sizes more than this one.  I have to say I am so glad I didnt wait for the smaller sizes because this is perfect.  I agree with the previous post that the smaller versions might be a little difficult to get in and out of as the flap on the bag already gets in the way a tad bit.  I love the style, color, and leather and have already gotten compliments from friends and strangers!!


----------



## Jenec

Are they already Out of stock on the small satchel?   or do they put OOS first for new items?


----------



## OMG3kids

OOS for new items.  Dooney always does that.

The more i think about it/look at the pics, I'm not sure I like the smaller satchel sizes.  The opening looks small, as noted in a previous post, and I think the style does work better on a bigger bag.  Some of the other bags in this style are very nice looking, though.


----------



## robin1710

I bought the satchel in black and natural, but I think the black is a little bigger and heavier than the natural.. am I crazy  ?????


----------



## ChaChaWeed

robin1710 said:


> I bought the satchel in black and natural, but I think the black is a little bigger and heavier than the natural.. am I crazy  ?????



That's funny.  OMG3Kids and I think it's the other way around.  Clearly the leather type is inconsistent with these bags.  Interesting...


----------



## OMG3kids

I know leather is a natural product, and it's qualities (weight, thickness, etc) can vary, so the difference between the bags doesn't necessarily mean a poor product to me. 

I really want to see the smaller satchel in real life, but the large is more appealing. I simply think it's _too _large for me.  And none of the rest of the pieces are haunting my dreams (you all know this happens!) so I may just sit back and wait for the reveals.


----------



## Jenec

I do agree with the others about wondering if the "flap opening" might be small on the small satchel.  Does anyone know if the opening on the regular satchel is the same as the length on the bottom of the bag, or does it narrow at the top?


----------



## OMG3kids

It's almost as long as the bag on the big one.  Seems very easy to use.


----------



## Jenec

Thanks, OMG3kids!    If that is the case, I don't think it will be an issue for me then- most of my bags are about that size right now.


----------



## chantal1922

I saw this bag on the D&B site yesterday. I have lost interest in bags lately but I really want this bag.


----------



## gladiola1167

So I just received this bag today in the larger size in the natural color. The bag is gorgeous... however straight out of the box from D&B, there are quite a few noticeable scratches on my brand new bag. Has anybody else experienced this on their brand new bag as well? And I am wondering with the type of leather on this bag is the scratches will just blend over time and I shouldn't worry about, or get in touch with D&B and go through the hassle of a replacement... decisions!


----------



## crwella

I got the last satchel that was at my nearest Nordstrom and it had a few scratches.  I rubbed them with my finger at the store and they nearly disappeared immediately.  When I got it home, I conditioned it with Apple leather conditioner and now - total perfection!  
Unless they are really deep scratches and not just little surface scrubs, if you have some Apple (or what ever your favorite is) I bet that's all it needs.


----------



## luvinmybags

Hey all!  I've been stocking this thread for a while and finally bit the bullet and ordered a natural one.  Received it about a week ago and couldn't be more in love!  At first I thought it was too long, but I tightened the tassels and it brings it in about an inch on each side on the top, which makes it seem like a much more 'normal' satchel width for me.

Also, I used to have a miu miu bow but sold it for a few reasons.  One, I paid retail for it and felt guilty carrying such a pricey bag.  And two, it was a beautiful bag but I carried it sparingly and noticed the cracking of the seams and bows and didn't like that for the little time it was carried.

 In comparison, yes, the DB is heavier, but I really agree with others that it can take a beating and still look wonderful.  Otherwise, it really has a similar feel to it, style wise that is.  I absolutely love it.  The leather is thick and awesome and I totally agree that it is like Coach's vintage Legacy line from a few years back.  I am sooooo impressed with the quality of this bag for $358.  I usually HATE paying retail, but I feel this bag is worth every penny.

My only wish is that others with the black florentine would post more pics.  I'm very close to ordering the black one, but I recently told myself no more duplicates!  Although, with this bag, I may make an exception!


----------



## OMG3kids

Can you post pics of the tightened tassels?? Didn't know that was possible. Good thinking!


----------



## luvinmybags

I will tomorrow... promise!


----------



## luvinmybags

Pics of tassels tighter.  I really think it makes a difference.


----------



## bearatwork

luvinmybags said:


> Pics of tassels tighter. I really think it makes a difference.


 

Very nice!  Make me almost forget how heavy this bag is and want to get it again!


----------



## luvinmybags

And a couple more.  Pardon my PJ's.


----------



## OMG3kids

Hey, that's a killer idea!!!  Dammit.  LOL


----------



## OMG3kids

You know, by golly, this is a *gorgeous* bag.  
Sorry, just had to reiterate how beautiful I think this bag is.  The smaller size doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## luvinmybags

I have to admit I grow board of my bags very quickly, like usually after about a week of wearing a bag, I'm ready to sell it.  Only a handful of the MANY bags that I've carried have been deemed as true keepers.  But I have to say, this one I believe is a true keeper.  I grow to love it even more with every wear.  Which is opposite of most bags for me.  I usually always find a reason to not keep them... some reason that makes them not perfect.  However, I love this bag so much that I want to get the black one badly.  And I've told myself that every bag I keep has to be unique from the rest.  But I really want to make an exception for this one.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I want this bag in a gray lavender. A girl can dream....


----------



## nygrl

This bag is too cute!!  I just bought a RM bag, but this D&B may be my next purchase!


----------



## luvinmybags

BEBEPURSE said:


> I want this bag in a gray lavender. A girl can dream....



I was totally thinking the same thing!!!  I really hope they come out with a few more neutral colors.  Gray would be gorgeous!


----------



## smileglu

Anybody know when the small satchel will be available for purchase online or will be in department stores?

 I have the natural in the regular size and would love to have a black as well but in a different size though (small satchel if its not too small). Knowing me, if I get the black in the same size as the natural, I'll tend to use one more than the other so its best to get another size. I'd love to see pics of the smaller satchel here once they come out.


----------



## epaz

that is a beautiful bag and I think Im gonna bite the bullet now and just order the Large.  we shall see....  :wondering


----------



## luvinmybags

get it!  you won't regret it!  it's such a smooshy yummy bag.


----------



## donnaoh

smileglu said:


> Anybody know when the small satchel will be available for purchase online or will be in department stores?
> 
> I have the natural in the regular size and would love to have a black as well but in a different size though (small satchel if its not too small). Knowing me, if I get the black in the same size as the natural, I'll tend to use one more than the other so its best to get another size. I'd love to see pics of the smaller satchel here once they come out.


The rest of the Florentine line is available to ship mid-June...


----------



## Greeneyegurl

luvinmybags said:


> And a couple more.  Pardon my PJ's.


Thank you for posting the pictures--and for the advice to tighten the tassels--it really does work!  I just received an email from D & B showing the new additions to this line...and I may return my large satchel I received Thursday for the small one...the measurements of the large one are 15x6.5x9.5 and the small 13x5.75x8.  I think that one would work better for me.  Hate to send it back, though!  The leather on mine is really gorgeous!


----------



## Greeneyegurl

sallyca said:


> I have some pics (sorry no modeling shots but I hung the bag off a chair so you can see how it hangs).  Where the bag looks lighter the flash was on. I tried to get the colour as closely as I can but not sure if I succeeded. Keep in mind that this bag has been through a major rain storm and was SOAKED. And it came out looking fine.  It has been carried only about 6 times so far but is already breaking in.
> 
> This is the back of the bag and the second shot is the front.


Thanks for all of the great pictures!


----------



## mb24

Qvc has the satchel on waitlist with 5 easy pays.  I deciced to get the bag after seeing the difference that adjusting the drawstrings made. This simple move made the bag look more like the promo pics. One question:   how do I go about adjusting the drawstrings once I get the bag?  Thanks!


----------



## OMG3kids

YAY for Easy pay!!!  Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Greeneyegurl

Its SUPER easy....I just kind of loosened them up (not totally untying them because I liked the way they were already tied), and just kind of tightened them up.  Really did make a difference.  I took the bag over to a conservative friend for her opinion whether it was too big or not (we're OLD gals...not used to bigger bags) and she didn't think it was too big.  Sooo...I'm a keepin' it!  I am however, having my husband drill a few more holes in the shoulder strap so it won't be so long--it hangs a little too long for my taste-I'm 5'6.


----------



## OMG3kids

Agreed that the strap is a little long.  
Loving that you all have tightened the sides in.  GOOD thinking!!!


----------



## littlewing1957

I saw the bag today on QVC but it is already sold out.  I'm thinking about signing up on wait list, but there is no guarantee that the bag will be on easy pay when it comes back in stock.  I really want this bag, and if I can get it on easy pay..well..sweet!


----------



## luvinmybags

Oh poo, they don't have it in black


----------



## pinklepurr

Ordered mine on the QVC easy pay wait list too....I hope they get more in! The tightened-tassel look sold me... Brilliant idea!


----------



## luvinmybags

^^^


----------



## pinklepurr

littlewing1957 said:


> I saw the bag today on QVC but it is already sold out.  I'm thinking about signing up on wait list, but there is no guarantee that the bag will be on easy pay when it comes back in stock.  I really want this bag, and if I can get it on easy pay..well..sweet!


If you place the order now with Easy Pay, it'll be Easy Pay when it comes in   That's what I did.  

Try ordering it now - Easy Pay may not be an option forever.  My card won't be charged for the 1st payment unless they get more in, and if they do get more in, voila! You have your bag for 5 easy payments!


----------



## sallyca

Greeneyegurl said:


> Thanks for all of the great pictures!



You're welcome!!!


----------



## veggiesticks

Hey ladies! This bag is included in the Lord & Taylor F&F event, so if anyone is looking to buy it is only $268. I just gave in and bought one!


----------



## Cheryl24

^It shows out of stock already.


----------



## mb24

I just noticed that it has been taken off the qvc website?.


----------



## pinklepurr

mb24 said:


> I just noticed that it has been taken off the qvc website?.



Wow...sure is! My order status still shows "waitlist" so I hope I made the cut - if it works that way! I hope I still get one through them!


----------



## yumikins

I hope to see pics of the mini or the small satchel if someone gets one! The regular looks great, but it is too big for me.


----------



## robin1710

how do you buy it at the lord and taylor  F&F event for $$268?????


----------



## ChaChaWeed

yumikins said:


> I hope to see pics of the mini or the small satchel if someone gets one! The regular looks great, but it is too big for me.



Yumikins your avatar is killing me.  It's so cute I may have to die.  Where did that come from?


----------



## ermen

i really love the celine bags! i wish i could own one asap


----------



## OMG3kids

I bet we will start seeing the new bags soon.  DB says they will begin shipping this month.


----------



## Tebus

That is one beautiful bag. I think I need to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## LisaMo

Hello Ladies, I am new to the TPF and this is my first post. I have watched this thread for sometime now and reading everyones opinion of this bag worked me into a frenzy!  I had to have it.  I purchased the satchel from Dillards and because of the helpful information I found here, I took it back for a refund and have just repurchased from Lord & Taylor online.  25% off, no tax, no shipping.  I just saved $130.  I know this was lengthy but wanted to say thanks to all of you.
BTW it is back on the L&T website.


----------



## bearatwork

LisaMo said:


> Hello Ladies, I am new to the TPF and this is my first post. I have watched this thread for sometime now and reading everyones opinion of this bag worked me into a frenzy! I had to have it. I purchased the satchel from Dillards and because of the helpful information I found here, I took it back for a refund and have just repurchased from Lord & Taylor online. 25% off, no tax, no shipping. I just saved $130. I know this was lengthy but wanted to say thanks to all of you.
> BTW it is back on the L&T website.


 
Good job!  There are 3 more natural ones left on their website.


----------



## LisaMo

I know, the savings makes it even more beautiful if that is possible.


----------



## TejasMama

Does anyone have pictures of the satchel in black? I keep hearing that it is so much prettier than the stock photos represent....


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Hey Tejas--there are some pics in this thread.  I haven't figured out resizing my photos yet.  I have it in black.  It's stunning.  I have it in natural as well.  My DH thinks the natural is a "day" bag and the black is for "night time" since it looks "fancier".  I have dragged it all over during the day and people fawn all over it.  It's definitely my favorite right now.  The leather is squashing down and making it _almost_ pass for a Miu Miu Bow.


----------



## LisaMo

Lord and Taylor has both the natural and the black on the website for 25% off and 2 day free shipping.  $268 is not bad.


----------



## TejasMama

LisaMo said:


> Lord and Taylor has both the natural and the black on the website for 25% off and 2 day free shipping.  $268 is not bad.



That's a great deal! Thank you for sharing it...I think the free second day requires you to sign up for a delivery service--free for 30 days but $79 per year!


----------



## LisaMo

I hope not because I ordered yesterday and it automatically deducted the shipping fee.  I did not see anything that said it was for a trial.


----------



## TejasMama

Lisa--well, if it worked for you, then maybe I misunderstood the offer.  Thank you!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

^They have free shipping on purchases over $99, but it's not 2-day.  That's why the shipping fee deducted automatically on your purchase.


----------



## LisaMo

Maybe it's my location then, I'm in the south and per UPS delivery is tomorrow.  Whatever it is I love it.


----------



## pinklepurr

I cancelled my QVC Easy Pay order that was on waitlist and ordered from Nordstroms instead - they price-matched L&T and I had gift cards!  I'm looking forward to getting it!


----------



## TejasMama

Did you ladies order the black or natural satchels?  Can't wait to see some photos!  I've searched for photos of the black satchel but have come up empty.  I did see Lexi's black hobo and it is gorgeous!


----------



## ChaChaWeed

TejasMama said:


> Did you ladies order the black or natural satchels?  Can't wait to see some photos!  I've searched for photos of the black satchel but have come up empty.  I did see Lexi's black hobo and it is gorgeous!



Hey Tejas,

Take a look at page 5 of this thread.  That has pics of a black....that might give you a better idea of what it looks like in person.  My black has pebbled leather and is squashing down.  I had a smooth black that I returned because it was almost like cardboard--no squash factor.  Both the natural and the black have very different leathers--some come pebbled and some smooth.


----------



## luvinmybags

Well, I'm supposed to get the black one that i ordered at full price from dooney.com tomorrow.  I guess that ones going back, because 25% off means I'm ordering from L&T!


----------



## LisaMo

Good job Pinklepurr.  The savings is too good to pass up, now we can look at it in a different light.....  Actually getting the wallet close to free, huh?? Life is good!


----------



## TejasMama

ChaChaWeed said:


> Hey Tejas,
> 
> Take a look at page 5 of this thread.  That has pics of a black....that might give you a better idea of what it looks like in person.  My black has pebbled leather and is squashing down.  I had a smooth black that I returned because it was almost like cardboard--no squash factor.  Both the natural and the black have very different leathers--some come pebbled and some smooth.



Thanks, ChaCha...I think the photos on this thread are far better than the ones on the Dooney site.  I really love this bag in natural--and i'm a sucker for brown bags--but I think the black would just be stunning as well.


----------



## OMG3kids

The photos on the DB website, as a rule, are pretty useless.  Not sure why they don't do a better job...


----------



## ChaChaWeed

TejasMama said:


> Thanks, ChaCha...I think the photos on this thread are far better than the ones on the Dooney site.  I really love this bag in natural--and i'm a sucker for brown bags--but I think the black would just be stunning as well.



I was trying to give one up but they are so different in character that I kept both.


----------



## kweber

I have had my Natural bag for a few weeks now and it is the first "nice" leather bag I have owned. Right away I was wondering if I was suppossed to treat the leather or put some sort of protectant on it. I check D&B's website and all they mention is how to clean it or get scratches out. They dont really say one way or the other if i am supossed to treat it. I am sure with all your past and present experience with leather someone can advise.
Thanks.


----------



## TejasMama

ChaChaWeed said:


> I was trying to give one up but they are so different in character that I kept both.



I can completely see how that would be an issue.  This is one of those styles that I can see ordering in both colors.  

Can anyone give an update on how it is to carry on a daily basis?


----------



## kweber

TejasMama said:


> I can completely see how that would be an issue. This is one of those styles that I can see ordering in both colors.
> 
> Can anyone give an update on how it is to carry on a daily basis?


 
I have no issues carry it on a daily basis.  I also dont find it too heavy or big.  It fits everything i need without looking bulky.  The only "con" i can think of is it is a little awkward to unzip if you are standing up and have nothing to rest it on.  I was going to post photos holding it in the crook of my arm because i didnt really see any good shots of that pose in previous posts.


----------



## Jenec

That was a good question about how it is to carry!
I was wondering the same thing- although I am waiting to see what the small satchel will look like since I am very petite.
I think what concerns me is the fold over flap and the ease of getting things in and out of it. I've never had a bag with that kind of opening and I was a bit concerned that it might become a bit annoying after awhile.
I am not the most patient person sometimes.


----------



## pinklepurr

I may have to get a smaller satchel in black!  I need this bag in both colors....


----------



## luvinmybags

Cat said:


> :lolots:Not to fear no egg slicer here.The item in question is a LED clip purse light,it will light up the entire inside of your purse,making things easy to find in bags with darker linings,at night or in dimly lit restaurants/bars.
> 
> The egg slicer comment gave me my first laugh of the day,thanks ladies .


Cat, where did you get that purse light?  I want one!


----------



## taylor1186

Does anyone have a valid coupon code for Dooney.com. I am thinking about buying this handbag and could really use the 25% off. I checked Lord and Taylor but they are already off their website.


----------



## Marie Lee

kweber said:


> I have had my Natural bag for a few weeks now and it is the first "nice" leather bag I have owned. Right away I was wondering if I was suppossed to treat the leather or put some sort of protectant on it. I check D&B's website and all they mention is how to clean it or get scratches out. They dont really say one way or the other if i am supossed to treat it. I am sure with all your past and present experience with leather someone can advise.
> Thanks.


 I had called DB some time ago about treating bags, they said don't, that they are already treated and it may mess with it, for what it's worth, cause I bet plenty of DB bags have been treated anyway, any problems anyone that did?  I have never treated any and they are all in great shape


----------



## SASSY67

Good morning ladies!

New styles are showing IN STOCK now....check to see if the silhouette
you want is available.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=53225


----------



## taylor1186

Nevermind I read on a previous post that nordstroms was honoring the lord and Taylor discount.  So I talked to a representative from nordstroms on live chat and they matched the price of $268.50. Plus you get free standard shipping if you spend over $200.00!  Can't wait to receive my satchel!!! By the way Sverige is wonderful on this thread love all the reviews and pictures they have been a great help!!


----------



## taylor1186

Everyone*


----------



## OMG3kids

My Macy's had 2 of the black satchels (large) on display.  But the current online code for Macy's (SUMMER) does not apply to DB.  Of course.


----------



## joycenewyork

I just called Norstrom and they wouldn't honor the lord and taylor since they said D&B are excluded. Was anyone able to get them to take the 20% discount?


----------



## gladiola1167

joycenewyork said:


> I just called Norstrom and they wouldn't honor the lord and taylor since they said D&B are excluded. Was anyone able to get them to take the 20% discount?


Yes, I was able to get this at Norsdtrom for the 25% discount, so it came to $268.50. However, I did have to call 2 Nordstroms in my area. The first store I called the SA said she could not honor "friends & family" type discounts, so I called another Nordstrom in my area and this SA said no problem! It all worked out good because I ordered this bag originally from D&B and paid full price plus tax, and it arrived with a scratch. So I had to send it back and order one from Nordstrom for much less money! It arrived today and it is perfect! So I would say if one store does not honor the discount definitely try another SA or even another store.


----------



## joycenewyork

Thank you so much for responding so quickly!  hmm.. I didn't think of calling the stores, I just called the online number. your local stores will ship to you? I only have one nordstrom in my area and the rest are pretty far away. Did you use the Friends and Family discount? because that is 25% off, but it expired on Monday. The current promo is for 20% off and it excludes d&b. Maybe that is my problem. I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## jxwilliams

Joyce do you have an old Dooney?  They have a trade-in program that is pretty cool!


----------



## OMG3kids

jxwilliams said:


> Joyce do you have an old Dooney?  They have a trade-in program that is pretty cool!



Yep.


----------



## joycenewyork

actually, this florentine satchel will be my first! I don't know why d&b purses were under my radar for so long, but I saw the bag online, started researching reviews, and then became mildly obsessed after reading this thread.  I just ordered the bag full-price from nordstrom yesterday, but was hoping maybe I could get a price adjustment by asking for the lord&taylor discount. I think I should just give it up and be happy I could find it online. Although, I should have just walked to the store! I didn't realize the flagship is only 4 blocks away from my home and I wouldn't have had to wait for shipping! oh well. next time.


----------



## gladiola1167

joycenewyork said:


> Thank you so much for responding so quickly!  hmm.. I didn't think of calling the stores, I just called the online number. your local stores will ship to you? I only have one nordstrom in my area and the rest are pretty far away. Did you use the Friends and Family discount? because that is 25% off, but it expired on Monday. The current promo is for 20% off and it excludes d&b. Maybe that is my problem. I really appreciate all the help!


That may be a problem since the new promotion excludes D&B. However, when I called the second store that honored the discount... the SA did not even look into any details. I just simply told her the Lord & Taylor were running 25% off and she just said no problem! And they shipped it for free to my house.  Good luck!


----------



## OMG3kids

joycenewyork said:


> actually, this florentine satchel will be my first! I don't know why d&b purses were under my radar for so long, but I saw the bag online, started researching reviews, and then became mildly obsessed after reading this thread.  I just ordered the bag full-price from nordstrom yesterday, but was hoping maybe I could get a price adjustment by asking for the lord&taylor discount. I think I should just give it up and be happy I could find it online. Although, I should have just walked to the store! I didn't realize the flagship is only 4 blocks away from my home and I wouldn't have had to wait for shipping! oh well. next time.



Be sure to reveal it here for us!! And Congrats.


----------



## taylor1186

Just got my new Dooney Florentine Vachetta Satchel.  I was a little worried it would be too big even though I carry big handbags normally but it is the perfect size!! I am 5' 2 and it fits pretty good cross body at the tightest lenght. It is true about the leather I have scratched it and you just rub the scratch with the tip of your finger in a circular motion and it disappears!


----------



## crytsalline

awe looks great on you! grats!


----------



## pinklepurr

Just got mine and figured out how to make the strap shoulder length, no holes needed! I unbuckled the strap and fed the loose end back thru the brass loop and rebuckled the strap to itself. Then, I took the free end with the brass hook and attached it to the strap's buckle. Voila, perfectly shortened shoulder strap! I'll try to post pics of this! Makes me love the bag that much more with the tightened tassels and shortened strap!


----------



## anitalilac

taylor1186 said:


> Just got my new Dooney Florentine Vachetta Satchel.  I was a little worried it would be too big even though I carry big handbags normally but it is the perfect size!! I am 5' 2 and it fits pretty good cross body at the tightest lenght. It is true about the leather I have scratched it and you just rub the scratch with the tip of your finger in a circular motion and it disappears!


----------



## fabae

pinklepurr said:


> Just got mine and figured out how to make the strap shoulder length, no holes needed! I unbuckled the strap and fed the loose end back thru the brass loop and rebuckled the strap to itself. Then, I took the free end with the brass hook and attached it to the strap's buckle. Voila, perfectly shortened shoulder strap! I'll try to post pics of this! Makes me love the bag that much more with the tightened tassels and shortened strap!


Good idea!  Makes me want it even more, as a too-long strap was an issue for me.


----------



## Cheryl24

taylor1186 said:


> Just got my new Dooney Florentine Vachetta Satchel.  I was a little worried it would be too big even though I carry big handbags normally but it is the perfect size!! I am 5' 2 and it fits pretty good cross body at the tightest lenght. It is true about the leather I have scratched it and you just rub the scratch with the tip of your finger in a circular motion and it disappears!



You are too cute and the Florentine looks FAB on you!  Congrats!


----------



## gladiola1167

I love this bag so much! Just wanted to share a pic, not that it has not been seen before!


----------



## gladiola1167

Here is a thumbnail pic if it works... sorry, I am just figuring out how how to upload pics correctly on here. Hopefully this works..


----------



## donnaoh

taylor1186 said:


> Just got my new Dooney Florentine Vachetta Satchel.  I was a little worried it would be too big even though I carry big handbags normally but it is the perfect size!! I am 5' 2 and it fits pretty good cross body at the tightest lenght. It is true about the leather I have scratched it and you just rub the scratch with the tip of your finger in a circular motion and it disappears!


Looks great on you! Enjoy your new yummy bag!


----------



## pinklepurr

Here's how I shortened the strap:

Pic 1 shows the strap unbuckled and fed through the brass loop





Pic 2 shows the strap rebuckled with the brass hook free





Pic 3 shows the brass hook hooked back onto the buckle





voila! shoulder-length strap!


----------



## fabae

^ Perfect!  

Does anyone know when the smaller size is going to hit the stores.  I know they're on the D&B website, but I haven't seen them elsewhere yet.


----------



## mb24

Dooney's on qvc today!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^^Don't tell me things like this!!!  LOL


----------



## robin1710

pinklepurr,    you are the greatest  !!!!!!!  love the pics it was so clear and easy to understand, you are a genius     now I don't have to find somebody to punch another hole into the strap


----------



## pinklepurr

robin1710 said:


> pinklepurr,    you are the greatest  !!!!!!!  love the pics it was so clear and easy to understand, you are a genius     now I don't have to find somebody to punch another hole into the strap



I'm so happy it helped! I was kinda bummed about too long of a strap and was just playing around with it - a Lucky Stash bag I owned had the same kind of configuration, so I tried the strap that way...so glad it worked for you!


----------



## joycenewyork

so I went into the dooney and bourke store yesterday and the the bag was marked at $378! Apparently, the price is going to go up in July (to compensate for rush orders from Italy to satisfy demand, or so the sales associate said). The original price of $358 is only going to last until the end of June. (The sent the bags with the higher prices attached and rather than retag them all, people buying them now think they're getting a discount.. haha)


----------



## joycenewyork

oh! and I asked about the smaller sizes and while the website says start shipping in mid-june, the sales associate didn't think they were arriving to the New York store until August. Maybe it's faster to order it online? She said she'd give me a call when they arrive and I'll post it here.


----------



## Jenec

Well, I got my small satchel in the mail the other day, and I'm so glad I waited for the smaller one because the size is perfect for me! I was afraid the small one might be TOO small while the regular one is too big, but if anything the small satchel is actually bigger than I thought it would be! 
So, anyone who is one the fence about the size- I'd say this is probably a great size- especially if you are petite or just like "smaller" bags.  I wouldn't even personally call this size "small" - to me it's more like a medium size.
The sides sort of "pouch out" a bit making it seem large width wise.

I really do love the way it looks- although I have not carried it yet, so that will really be the test.  It really is beautiful and looks very functional- with so many places inside and I like the key fob too!

I would say the only downsides to this (for me) would be the weight - I personally find it a bit heavy- even without anything in it- because the leather is so thick.
On that note:  the other downside for me is the stiffness of the leather- it's probably the stiffest bag I have, but I'm sure that will change as I use it and it softens. The weight of course will not- I think I'm going to have to not carry as much stuff in this one to avoid it getting too heavy.

All in all, I think this is a fabulous bag    and looks much more expensive than it is.


----------



## donnaoh

Jenec said:


> Well, I got my small satchel in the mail the other day, and I'm so glad I waited for the smaller one because the size is perfect for me! I was afraid the small one might be TOO small while the regular one is too big, but if anything the small satchel is actually bigger than I thought it would be!
> So, anyone who is one the fence about the size- I'd say this is probably a great size- especially if you are petite or just like "smaller" bags.  I wouldn't even personally call this size "small" - to me it's more like a medium size.
> The sides sort of "pouch out" a bit making it seem large width wise.
> 
> I really do love the way it looks- although I have not carried it yet, so that will really be the test.  It really is beautiful and looks very functional- with so many places inside and I like the key fob too!
> 
> I would say the only downsides to this (for me) would be the weight - I personally find it a bit heavy- even without anything in it- because the leather is so thick.
> On that note:  the other downside for me is the stiffness of the leather- it's probably the stiffest bag I have, but I'm sure that will change as I use it and it softens. The weight of course will not- I think I'm going to have to not carry as much stuff in this one to avoid it getting too heavy.
> 
> All in all, I think this is a fabulous bag    and looks much more expensive than it is.




Can you post some pics and mod shots please! Have only seen the larger version...I want to see the size you have!


----------



## OMG3kids

Yes yes pics!!!!


----------



## luvinmybags

^^YES YESS PICS PLEASE!  I got the black in the reg size and it just seems so much bigger/stiffer than my natural one.  I'm very interested in the smaller.  Please post modeling pics!!!!!   Pretty, pretty please?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Glad I waited. I see it now comes in 3 sizes. Maybe if 
I wait long enough it will come in more colors...... and look at all the new goodies that are also in this line.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=53225


----------



## fabae

donnaoh said:


> Can you post some pics and mod shots please! Have only seen the larger version...I want to see the size you have!


 
 I second this!  Modeling pics pleeeeaaase!!!


----------



## shelzbags

Ok, here's input from an old lady (late 40's)! I just bought the smaller florentine satchel from DB in the natural color, and I LOVE it! It's plenty big for me, just seems to be great quality, and looks so darn cute. Don't care what the fashionistas say about bags for certain ages, I LOVE this bag! Only things are that it has a chemical/new leather smell but I'm sure that'll go away, and it is a little stiff, but you know THAT'll go away. I haven't posted forever, but had to check out the thread on this bag. GET THE BAG!!!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

shelzbags said:


> ..... an old lady (late 40's)! !


----------



## shelzbags

Ummm----well, I don't REALLY view myself as "old", but I envision everyone at the forum to be young enough to be handbag addicts (which I should have outgrown, but....). Anyway, the bag is ageless, and I really like it.


----------



## fabae

I think we have a whole lot more "older" members than lots of us realize.


----------



## shelzbags

Well, that's good news; not that I particularly care how old the members are. It's very fun to chat about mutual interests, and it's ALMOST as exciting to hear about other folks' bag acquisitions as it is to get new ones myself. The middle-sized Dooney bag is really fairly good-sized. I carry a big wallet, a medium make up case, sunglass case, various and sundry items for my kids (late starter in having kids), iPhone routinely. I easily have enough room left to make it miserably heavy by adding more junk. I'd compare it in size to, oh, a Michael Kors Astor satchel, or not quite as big as a Kooba Carter satchel, if anyone knows those bags. I imagine the large one is pretty darn big.


----------



## OMG3kids

The large one is big!  Can't wait to see pics of the other sizes.


----------



## pinklepurr

Carried my big satchel today for the 1st time to test drive it since I'm on the fence about keeping it.  I ride a scooter to work and I was hoping the bag would fit in the trunk.  After some squishing of the ends (gasp) I did get it to fit with no scuffs or scratches - so it very well may be a keeper   It smells amazing, I love the suede inner lip - it's SO soft, and there are so many handy pockets inside.  Shortening the strap to shoulder length made it so much easier to carry! 

It held:  a cardigan (my lab is cold!), a 20 oz. bottle of water, a 20 oz. bottle of Mt. Dew, an iPad, my iPhone, an iPod, 2 sets of keys and a candy bar, with room to spare.  Of course it weighed a ton, but it's not so bad on the shoulder.

I still want a smaller one in black - undecided on the small or the mini.  The style is amazing, I just love it, and it smells so good!


----------



## OMG3kids

Love the Dooney-on-a-scooter image!!!   Send them your story.


----------



## pinklepurr

OMG3kids said:


> Love the Dooney-on-a-scooter image!!!   Send them your story.


That's an idea - I'll take a pic of her nestled in the trunk


----------



## shelzbags

Ok, here are some photos of the bag on me. Try not to notice the weird faces I'm making, or the bad quality photos. Our good camera is away at camp with my daughter.


----------



## seajewel

It looks beautiful and so do you! is that the small satchel?  This bag is definitely on my to-buy list.. some day..


----------



## shelzbags

You're too kind! It's the medium one, and I'm 5'6" (or so). I know I always find it helpful to actually see the bag on a person. I just got the bag today, so thanks for sharing my excitement.


----------



## jxwilliams

Congrats *shelz* and thanks for the pictures!!  That size is just great on you!!  I just love love these bags!


----------



## sallyca

Everyone is looking great with their new DB's. I just love this bag more and more. I have the black one now too so am starting to break it in.


----------



## bearatwork

shelzbags said:


> Ok, here are some photos of the bag on me. Try not to notice the weird faces I'm making, or the bad quality photos. Our good camera is away at camp with my daughter.


 
Thanks for the pictures, shelzbags! I want one in small/medium!


----------



## LVBagLady

OMG3kids said:


> I saw the Hobo today!  It's really nice--I like it more than I thought I would.  I held the satchel again, and unless it softens with use, I'm not sure I'm in love with it.  The weight, combined with the stiffness, makes it feel kinda clunky.  It sure looks _amazing_ though.
> And the price on that hobo...it's hard to pass up!!


I have the satchel in both Natural and Black. I find the Black is so much softer. I use it all the time.


----------



## Marie Lee

fabae said:


> I think we have a whole lot more "older" members than lots of us realize.


 I am 57, that's the way it goes.  My Mom is 84 and carries awesome bags, she gets big compliments from young  20 something  gals all the time.  Buy what you like.  As you get older, you don't care so much what others think, if I had only known that when I was younger.  I  love my black satchel, I am also tempted to get both colors.  But, they may introduce more colors in time, and I would love the medium blue shade in the Alto line on this bag


----------



## shelzbags

OMG3kids said:


> I saw the Hobo today!  It's really nice--I like it more than I thought I would.  I held the satchel again, and unless it softens with use, I'm not sure I'm in love with it.  The weight, combined with the stiffness, makes it feel kinda clunky.  It sure looks _amazing_ though.
> And the price on that hobo...it's hard to pass up!!


 
When I got mine yesterday, I used a leather conditioning cloth on it right away and it softened up tons. I was actually surprised at how much it helped. I'm carrying it today and I'm trying to get the top part to flap over more. I like that look better.


----------



## shelzbags

Marie Lee said:


> I am 57, that's the way it goes.  My Mom is 84 and carries awesome bags, she gets big compliments from young  20 something  gals all the time.  Buy what you like.  As you get older, you don't care so much what others think, if I had only known that when I was younger.  I  love my black satchel, I am also tempted to get both colors.  But, they may introduce more colors in time, and I would love the medium blue shade in the Alto line on this bag


 
Oh Sister!!! That means I don't ever have to outgrow my bag fetish! Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Picked up my black one today.

Bought it at Lord and Taylor, it wasn't in at the Macys we were near and it's my gift to myself so I don't care if the bag is a little more expensive.

However, the tag clearly stated $358, and the bag rang in at $378.

Is it worth phoning Lord and Taylor to tell them it rang in at the higher price, or will they argue that's what the barcode is and the price was correct?

I love the bag either way, just makes me sad.

I will be oiling the bag tonight with my Antares leather cream, will report back.


----------



## shelzbags

I think you should call them; they're honor-bound to give you what the tag SAYS. I've never had a store not honor their tagged price. I'm sure you'll get it refunded. Is it too far to go to the store in person to get your refund right away? Otherwise you'd probably have to send them copies and wait on the red tape, etc...Good Luck!


----------



## pasdedeux1

unfortunately, the store I bought it from is about an hour away, and it would cost me about as much in gas round trip as the refund would be to go to the store.

I didn't notice until we were at lunch that the price was wrong, and by then, we were running late and didn't have time to go back.

I may not argue it. I like the bag, and the price was going to be $378 anyway, it's just irritating.


----------



## indiaink

pasdedeux1 said:


> unfortunately, the store I bought it from is about an hour away, and it would cost me about as much in gas round trip as the refund would be to go to the store.
> 
> I didn't notice until we were at lunch that the price was wrong, and by then, we were running late and didn't have time to go back.
> 
> I may not argue it. I like the bag, and the price was going to be $378 anyway, it's just irritating.



If you have a printer-scanner, scan the receipt and the tag together and save it as an image.  Call L&T, explain what you've just told us, tell them you can e-mail the copies and that you'd like a refund back to your card, please.


----------



## pasdedeux1

I can do that easily. I suppose it's worth a shot.


----------



## LVBagLady

OMG3kids said:


> Good idea!  And, yes, it seems heavy.  But not deal-breaker heavy.  Still undecided.  And it's on_ 3 Easy Payments_ on Dooney and Bourke.com.   ARE YOU HEARING ME!?!?!?  LOL
> 
> EASY payments!!  LOL  It amounts to like $120 a month for 3 months...
> 
> Anyone doing the Easy Payments???


I did th easy pay with my black satchel. My second payment should come out this week. I hope they do the easy pay again.


----------



## robin1710

did the price go up ????  b/c on the web site still shows 358 !!


----------



## mb24

Has anyone heard anything from QVC on this bag.  My order status still shows "waitlist".


----------



## someday681

Does anyone know which size is most similar to the LV Speedy 30? I know the shape is a little different, but approximately? Thanks!


----------



## fabae

robin1710 said:


> did the price go up ???? b/c on the web site still shows 358 !!


 


joycenewyork said:


> so I went into the dooney and bourke store yesterday and the the bag was marked at $378! Apparently, the price is going to go up in July (to compensate for rush orders from Italy to satisfy demand, or so the sales associate said). The original price of $358 is only going to last until the end of June. (The sent the bags with the higher prices attached and rather than retag them all, people buying them now think they're getting a discount.. haha)


 
^ That.


----------



## Marie Lee

shelzbags said:


> Oh Sister!!! That means I don't ever have to outgrow my bag fetish! Woo Hoo!!!!!


 I guess not! More bags to come


----------



## pasdedeux1

someday681 said:


> Does anyone know which size is most similar to the LV Speedy 30? I know the shape is a little different, but approximately? Thanks!



I have a speedy 25 and a large satchel...the large satchel is substantially larger than the 25, so I'd guess the small would be the closest in size to a 30.


----------



## someday681

pasdedeux1 said:


> I have a speedy 25 and a large satchel...the large satchel is substantially larger than the 25, so I'd guess the small would be the closest in size to a 30.


 
Thanks!


----------



## pinklepurr

You can see some of the entries for the Dooney photo contest on their Facebook page.  Yes, I submitted one...won't say what it is, but vote for your favorites!  I spy a few Florentine satchels up there!

Still loving my satchel, haven't switched bags yet!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

The Nordstroms anniversary sale has this bag in ostrich on sale for $264.90 originally $398.


----------



## robin1710

Bagaholic. is it on the website or at the store ????? can we preorder???  it looks beautiful !!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Its on the preview website.  If you have a Nordstrom card, you can call them and get the preview link and code.  But you could probably just call or visit Nordstrom and pre-order starting 7/5.  That's the official pre-order start date, but they may take your order sooner.  I guess it's worth a try!  Take a look at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale thread in the Deals and Steals thread  for more info.  They had a matching wallet too!


----------



## Marie Lee

someday681 said:


> Does anyone know which size is most similar to the LV Speedy 30? I know the shape is a little different, but approximately? Thanks!


 I have a Speedy 30 and the large black satchel, which is bigger,  , wider, taller, a bit deeper


----------



## SASSY67

BagaholicAnon said:


> The Nordstroms anniversary sale has this bag in ostrich on sale for $264.90 originally $398.


 
Morning Ladies!

Here are a few more colors in the ostrich......Stunning!

g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/swatchsmall/19/_6467439.jpgg.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/swatchsmall/7/_6467427.jpgg.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/swatchsmall/16/_6467416.jpgg.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/swatchsmall/10/_6467410.jpg

 Black, Cognac, Tan, Wine

Sorry but that's as big as the pics gets.

The bag is gorgeous no matter which color one select.


----------



## SASSY67

Oops! try this! post # 5 of 8

http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...ine-satchel-now-available-in-the-ostrich.aspx


----------



## OMG3kids

Grrrrr....I''m not sure I like the ostrich.  VERY good price, though.


----------



## clu0984

you know, i'm not a fan of ostrich, but i actually got a chance to get a sneak preview of the ostrich at my nordstroms and it is gorgeous!!! (The dark brown is also really pretty.  Wasn't a fan of wine- looks almost too orangey) I'm thinking of getting the ostrich in the tan and then the solid color in black


----------



## weezer

I am really starting to warm up to this bag expecially now that I see awesome pics from happy TPFers (The D&B website photos are not very good). 

The only thing I don't like about this bag is the conspicuous logo on the natural color. Does the logo show up as much on the black color bag?

I am interested in getting the black bag for work. TIA


----------



## OMG3kids

clu0984 said:


> you know, i'm not a fan of ostrich, but i actually got a chance to get a sneak preview of the ostrich at my nordstroms and it is gorgeous!!! (The dark brown is also really pretty.  Wasn't a fan of wine- looks almost too orangey) I'm thinking of getting the ostrich in the tan and then the solid color in black



Hmmmm... may have to make a phone call.


----------



## SelectiveCathy

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!


 
Like Grietje said, it is basically a MiuMiu Bow Stachel but bow-less. Sorry, but the MiuMiu wins (won, actually) my heart.


----------



## robin1710

thanks bagaholics  !!!!  I am going to preorder the ostrich it is such a good price


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> The Nordstroms anniversary sale has this bag in ostrich on sale for $264.90 originally $398.


Love the style of this bag but the Ostrich reminds me of chicken pox...just my personal observation...


----------



## Forsyte

SelectiveCathy said:


> Like Grietje said, it is basically a MiuMiu Bow Stachel but bow-less. Sorry, but the MiuMiu wins (won, actually) my heart.




If the only difference is the bow...that's a pretty high price to pay for a bow if you choose to buy the MiuMiu.


----------



## LVBagLady

I already have this bag in the black and natural.  Now I'm wanting the ostrich and I don't even like 'animal' skin type bags as a rule.


----------



## Marie Lee

weezer said:


> I am really starting to warm up to this bag expecially now that I see awesome pics from happy TPFers (The D&B website photos are not very good).
> 
> The only thing I don't like about this bag is the conspicuous logo on the natural color. Does the logo show up as much on the black color bag?
> 
> I am interested in getting the black bag for work. TIA


the logo doesn't show up much at all on the black, it's dead black on black, fades in pretty well, love the ostrich too, It will be great to see big pix


----------



## BagaholicAnon

donnaoh said:


> Love the style of this bag but the Ostrich reminds me of chicken pox...just my personal observation...


 
I've never liked ostrich either, for the same reason!


----------



## SelectiveCathy

Forsyte said:


> If the only difference is the bow...that's a pretty high price to pay for a bow if you choose to buy the MiuMiu.


 
Well, you have a point, but I wasn't focusing much on details. The MiuMiu leather is totally gorgeous and a bit shiny and the lining is marvelous bright satin (pink if the bag is black, purple if the bag is grey, etc). And I don't like the duck, but that's because I dislike ducks in general.

I am pro-MiuMiu because the bows actually draw me to the bag, since I find it very difficult to put bows on something and not have it looking completelly ridiculous.

But this bag is also very pretty and the leather looks wonderful (and I love this colour). I had never heard from this brand before, but it seems to have pretty bags indeed.


----------



## LisaMo

Hello Ladies,
Just curious how the satchel turned out for those that decided to "oil".  I was considering it myself.


----------



## leobunny

Hi All- I'm a new member (but I've been viewing this board for a while now!!) I just purchased the small florentine satchel in natural...which I can't wait to receive!! But the main reason I posting is to share a coupon that Google is offering------->http://google.com/coupons/page?cid=FIUJRGX2WCV44R2K&source=gsa&gclid=CIqgm9jp3akCFQUHbAodSX0AMw

20% off one regular price item! It expires today (6/30/11). You can't use it online, instore only. Since there are no Dooney stores near me (only outlets) I called the nearest location & they were able to do a phone order & ship it to me!!!


----------



## uklfstyle

robin1710 said:


> Bagaholic. is it on the website or at the store ????? can we preorder???  it looks beautiful !!!



I think on the website 




Poker USA


----------



## brontosaurus

leobunny said:


> Hi All- I'm a new member (but I've been viewing this board for a while now!!) I just purchased the small florentine satchel in natural...which I can't wait to receive!! But the main reason I posting is to share a coupon that Google is offering------->http://google.com/coupons/page?cid=FIUJRGX2WCV44R2K&source=gsa&gclid=CIqgm9jp3akCFQUHbAodSX0AMw
> 
> 20% off one regular price item! It expires today (6/30/11). You can't use it online, instore only. Since there are no Dooney stores near me (only outlets) I called the nearest location & they were able to do a phone order & ship it to me!!!


Thank you for sharing! I just did the same thing. So happy!!


----------



## musicgirl

I've been carrying this satchel in natural for a few days and love it!  Of course I've always had a "thing" for D&B leather - I think it's great.


----------



## Marie Lee

LisaMo said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Just curious how the satchel turned out for those that decided to "oil". I was considering it myself.


 call DB and ask about that, in the past, they have told me all bags are pretreated, and  extra oil may damage.  They will be glad to talk to you at DB, not a SA at a dept. store, call DBthis  bag continues  to interest, cool


----------



## LisaMo

Thanks Marie Lee, you are right, I certainly don't want to do anything to this satchel that would damage it.


----------



## musicgirl

Well, like many others in this thread, after carrying the natural I went and bought the black tonight!


----------



## Antonia

*Count me in! I am the proud owner of a Florentine Satchel in black!!! I was at Nordies today checking out the anniversary sale but nothing appealed to me. I started looking at all the sale bags in the sale bin and almost bought an ORYANY hobo and I was just walking around the handbag section and all of a sudden, BAM! There it was staring at me in the face and I just knew I had to take her home ASAP! As soon as I got home, I switched everything over. The leather is so much nicer in person and I can just tell it will get better with age! I can't wait to break her in!!! I may post pics later this week so stay tuned......*


----------



## Antonia

*Oh and I also want to add, this bag almost makes me want to sell all my other bags now! LOL!  It's a satchel, cross body, shoulder bag in incredible black leather....what more do you need??  *


----------



## jxwilliams

Congrats *Antonia*!  I just saw the black in person and it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

jxwilliams said:


> Congrats *Antonia*! I just saw the black in person and it's so gorgeous!


 
Thank you jxwilliams!!


----------



## BgaHolic

*Antonia*- Way to go!!! Congrats! I say it again and again, you should be a "personal shopper"! Mine, perhaps?!   I can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## donnaoh

Antonia said:


> *Count me in! I am the proud owner of a Florentine Satchel in black!!! I was at Nordies today checking out the anniversary sale but nothing appealed to me. I started looking at all the sale bags in the sale bin and almost bought an ORYANY hobo and I was just walking around the handbag section and all of a sudden, BAM! There it was staring at me in the face and I just knew I had to take her home ASAP! As soon as I got home, I switched everything over. The leather is so much nicer in person and I can just tell it will get better with age! I can't wait to break her in!!! I may post pics later this week so stay tuned......*


Isn't the leather just gorgeous!?! Can't wait for your pics!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

I bought this at the Anniversary Sale today - love it and it's absolutely perfect as a travel bag!







I'm only 5 feet but I don't find the bag overwhelming - I do like larger bags in general.


----------



## BgaHolic

Wow! *GhstDreamer*! Just lovely!!


----------



## Antonia

BgaHolic said:


> *Antonia*- Way to go!!! Congrats! I say it again and again, you should be a "personal shopper"! Mine, perhaps?!  I can't wait to see your reveal!!


 
Thanks BgaHolic!  You are so sweet! That would be my dream job for sure and I would love to be your personal shopper!!  

BTW, I don't always read all the posts and I don't want to leave anyone out with my congrats as well!  I'd like to say it right here, congrats to anyone who got this bag or is planning on getting one!


----------



## musicgirl

Antonia said:


> *Oh and I also want to add, this bag almost makes me want to sell all my other bags now! LOL!  It's a satchel, cross body, shoulder bag in incredible black leather....what more do you need??  *



I totally agree and I have to admit I have a lot of bags...I just love love this bag!


----------



## Grace123

GhstDreamer said:


> I bought this at the Anniversary Sale today - love it and it's absolutely perfect as a travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only 5 feet but I don't find the bag overwhelming - I do like larger bags in general.



OMG! Is that the regular sized satchel? I didn't know it was available. 'drool'


----------



## Didi Boston

OMG GhstDreamer your bag is beautiful!  Please feel free to share more pictures.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks Didi Boston, Grace123, Antonia and Bgaholic!!!

Here's a much much better pic of the bag (the colour is suppose to be caramel but irl, it looks much darker - my sister purchased the dark red one which is really gorgeous)





Grace123: It's the regular sized - I saw the smaller one but felt it was a bit too small. I like putting everything in my bag and the capacity is too limited in the smaller size. It's such a substantial bag at such a reasonable price point, it's difficult to pass up the opportunity to purchase it!


----------



## Antonia

*OMG, that is gorgeous!!  Do you find the ostrich leather smooshier than regular? *


----------



## disney16

I saw this bag online to and I think I may need to get it. I just need to see it in real life first to make sure it's not to heavy. 


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54029


----------



## GhstDreamer

Antonia said:


> *OMG, that is gorgeous!!  Do you find the ostrich leather smooshier than regular? *



Thanks Antonia! It does feel a bit smooshier but at the same time, the leather feels really thick and durable.


----------



## Lexie2000

Will the Ostrich satchel be available to buy? I am not familiar to what is an anniversary sale. I checked but No ostrich on the Dooney site.


----------



## LVBagLady

I love smooshy leather.

I am not a fan of ostrich, but that bag is beautiful!

I have the satchel in the natural and black. The black is a little smooshier than the natural.


----------



## donnaoh

disney16 said:


> I saw this bag online to and I think I may need to get it. I just need to see it in real life first to make sure it's not to heavy.
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54029


that one is super cute!! I love the whip stitching on the handle!...I am debating on getting that one or the shoulder bag version...it will be sight unseen for me because there are very few Dooney bags available to see at my department store.

Please do a reveal if you get this cutie!


----------



## Kansashalo

I saw this bag (the satchel) in person today and it is soooo beautiful!  It was in natural and the leather was very high quality.  I loved it!

ETA: on D&B.com their grommet shopper is on sale for $178 (that was cheaper than what it was on sale for at the store today by $20)


----------



## Lexie2000

I am ordering the small Ostrich in Cognac and Black trim. They also have the Tan with Brown Trim and a Wine color with the trim being wine also.


----------



## Lexie2000

BTW...I just ordered. The Wine Ostrich won't be coming until later this year as will a Blue  and a Black one. What is available now is the Tan with Brown Trim and a Cognac with dark brown trim.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Lexie2000 said:


> Will the Ostrich satchel be available to buy? I am not familiar to what is an anniversary sale. I checked but No ostrich on the Dooney site.



Glad to see you ordered the ostrich. I'm not really a fan of ostrich print at all but with this bag, the print looks great with it. If you want the regular sized version, you can get it at Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. If you don't have a Nordstrom near you - you can just go online and order it. Right now the sale is around $100+ off the regular price.


----------



## Lexie2000

GhstDreamer said:


> Glad to see you ordered the ostrich. I'm not really a fan of ostrich print at all but with this bag, the print looks great with it. If you want the regular sized version, you can get it at Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. If you don't have a Nordstrom near you - you can just go online and order it. Right now the sale is around $100+ off the regular price.



Thanks but I think I'll stick with the smaller version since I already have the larger one. Does Nordstroms have the Cognac or just the Tan one? I want the Cognac because I like the contrasting darker trim. But The Cognac will not ship to me until the end of this month.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I got a call from the D&B boutique and they said the mini will be in next week!  Can't wait!


----------



## disney16

donnaoh said:


> that one is super cute!! I love the whip stitching on the handle!...I am debating on getting that one or the shoulder bag version...it will be sight unseen for me because there are very few Dooney bags available to see at my department store.
> 
> Please do a reveal if you get this cutie!


 
I am very lucky that I have a Dooney and Bourke store very close to my office. I won't be getting it any time soon but I will definetly post pics when I do.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks Didi Boston, Grace123, Antonia and Bgaholic!!!
> 
> Here's a much much better pic of the bag (the colour is suppose to be caramel but irl, it looks much darker - my sister purchased the dark red one which is really gorgeous)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace123: It's the regular sized - I saw the smaller one but felt it was a bit too small. I like putting everything in my bag and the capacity is too limited in the smaller size. It's such a substantial bag at such a reasonable price point, it's difficult to pass up the opportunity to purchase it!


 

OOOO Gorgeous!!!  I'm sooo glad I waited. Just love the embossed ostrich look.


----------



## Forsyte

I just received one in natural and I don't know, the color wasn't what I had expected. I think I may return it.


----------



## smileglu

Forsyte said:


> I just received one in natural and I don't know, the color wasn't what I had expected. I think I may return it.


 
It'll darken with use. I LOVE how it looks now that mine is darker.


----------



## musicgirl

I just keep loving this bag more and more.  Right now my black is definitely softer than the natural but I'm sure that will change with use.  I sure would like a red one!


----------



## Antonia

*Now that the forum is back up and running (thankfully!) I will post pics of my black satchel tonight when I get home....which is within the hour.  I have not stopped using this bag since I picked it up and I'm selling off some of my other bags because this has filled the 'void'.  I really think this is 'the one'!!!!  OMG!  (this is coming from someone who has Chanel, LV and Balenciaga among others)!!!*


----------



## EnviousLove

Looks like a very gorgeous, very smooshy leather! I want!


----------



## smileglu

I thought I'd share my YT video review of my bag here. Without this thread, I wouldn't have known about this bag. I absolutely ADORE  this bag!!!! The leather has darkened and softened with use and I LOVE  how it's looking as it ages. I wish I had taken a pic of how the leather looked when I first bought it for comparison but it's definitely darker. It's also easy to wipe off any spills on it.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

My only problem with this bag is that it's so heavy!  The regular size is just too big for me as is the small.  The mini comes in this week, so hopefully that will work out.  But otherwise, I love everything about it!


----------



## Antonia

smileglu said:


> I thought I'd share my YT video review of my bag here. Without this thread, I wouldn't have known about this bag. I absolutely ADORE  this bag!!!! The leather has darkened and softened with use and I LOVE  how it's looking as it ages. I wish I had taken a pic of how the leather looked when I first bought it for comparison but it's definitely darker. It's also easy to wipe off any spills on it.




I love your You Tube review smileglu!  Thanks for taking the time to do that.  Now I want to buy the tan one!


----------



## Antonia

Here is mine:


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Great modeling pic Antonia! Love the keycharm on the bag!


----------



## Antonia

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Great modeling pic Antonia! Love the keycharm on the bag!


 
Thanks!  It's from Talbots Holiday '10.  I've tried it on most of my bags but it seems to look best on this one.


----------



## smileglu

Antonia said:


> I love your You Tube review smileglu!  Thanks for taking the time to do that.  Now I want to buy the tan one!



Thanks Antonia! I do bag research on YT too so I wanted to contribute regarding this bag as I haven't seen a YT review on it yet. I'm glad you liked it


----------



## donnaoh

Antonia said:


> Here is mine:


Gorgeous black Florentine! Thanks for posting pics! Congrats!


----------



## blondesouthbell

smileglu said:


> I thought I'd share my YT video review of my bag here. Without this thread, I wouldn't have known about this bag. I absolutely ADORE  this bag!!!! The leather has darkened and softened with use and I LOVE  how it's looking as it ages. I wish I had taken a pic of how the leather looked when I first bought it for comparison but it's definitely darker. It's also easy to wipe off any spills on it.




Thanks so much for your amazing YT review.  I am SOLD on this bag, can't wait to get one.  And I am so happy to see that I am not alone in rediscovering a love for Dooney!


----------



## Julay

This bag is just so beautiful! I love the brown, but also think it would look amazing in white leather. I think the black is a little too dark and I've never been a fan of animal print bags.


----------



## smileglu

blondesouthbell said:


> Thanks so much for your amazing YT review.  I am SOLD on this bag, can't wait to get one.  And I am so happy to see that I am not alone in rediscovering a love for Dooney!



Aww  Thanks so much blondesouthbell. I'm glad you found it useful.


----------



## musicgirl

I would love this in lots and lots of colors!!


----------



## LisaMo

Hi Ladies, wanted to let you know that Nordstrom's has the ostrich on sale today.  I think it was either 268.00 or 278.00.  I wish the black had black trim...


----------



## donnaoh

Anybody seen/touched the other bags from the Florentine line? I do not have a DB store where I am but I LOVE this leather (I have the hobo) and the prices for these leather bags are devine!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I'm so excited!  My mini is in the store today, I'm going to stop by and check it out today!


----------



## crwella

At Nordstrom today (buying the cognac ostrich satchel - yaaayyyy!!!) I noticed they had some of the new Florentine Dooneys out.  The Medium Tassel Tote, I think the Drawstring and a couple of others as well.  Might check there if you have a Nordies near to see if you can try them on for size.  Beautiful stuff!!  If I didn't already have the Florentine Satchel in Natural and the black Florentine hobo, I'd have played with them more.  As it was, in and out really fast before I could get into more trouble!


----------



## LVBagLady

musicgirl said:


> I just keep loving this bag more and more.  Right now my black is definitely softer than the natural but I'm sure that will change with use.  I sure would like a red one!


Same here. My black is much softer than my natural.


----------



## LVBagLady

Antonia said:


> *Now that the forum is back up and running (thankfully!) I will post pics of my black satchel tonight when I get home....which is within the hour.  I have not stopped using this bag since I picked it up and I'm selling off some of my other bags because this has filled the 'void'.  I really think this is 'the one'!!!!  OMG!  (this is coming from someone who has Chanel, LV and Balenciaga among others)!!!*


I know what you mean by filling the 'void'. I use to have a substantial LV collection, but had to sell most of it. Then I discovered this bag and the void has been filled with one of each in natural and black.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I got my mini today - it's adorable!!!! Still kind if heavy but it's so cute I had to have it! Looks exactly like the larger ones just smaller. The boutique only got 2 natural in and the one they held for me was kind of dark so I asked to see the other and it was lighter so I got that one. I'll post modeling pics when I get home.


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> I got my mini today - it's adorable!!!! Still kind if heavy but it's so cute I had to have it! Looks exactly like the larger ones just smaller. The boutique only got 2 natural in and the one they held for me was kind of dark so I asked to see the other and it was lighter so I got that one. I'll post modeling pics when I get home.


Congrats! Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Lexie2000

crwella said:


> At Nordstrom today (buying the cognac ostrich satchel - yaaayyyy!!!) I noticed they had some of the new Florentine Dooneys out.  The Medium Tassel Tote, I think the Drawstring and a couple of others as well.  Might check there if you have a Nordies near to see if you can try them on for size.  Beautiful stuff!!  If I didn't already have the Florentine Satchel in Natural and the black Florentine hobo, I'd have played with them more.  As it was, in and out really fast before I could get into more trouble!



Would love to see a picture of your Cognas Ostrich. I ordered it form Dooney.com but it won't ship until the end of this month.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

A bit of info for those who are considering still purchasing the large satchel:

On wear:

Since it doesn't have a bottom panel (the leather is formed like a barrel or duffle shape) it is not keeping the "satchel" shape as it breaks in.  This may be fine for some and not for others.  I call it the "amoeba".  I would have preferred a more structured bottom panel so the bag retains more shape but c'est la vie.  (It's also getting a little 'saggy' while dangling from my arm).

Also:  the natural definitely darkens with wear--gets more and more orange--so for those not liking the orangish-tint, keep that in mind.

The bag is heavy--so much so that it has left bruises on my forearm from carrying it through the day.  I only carry a small wallet, cellphone, small organizer, light makeup bag and sunglass case.  I bruise easy, but still...

Just to keep in mind.  It's a lovely bag to look at, that's for sure--and if you aren't carrying it all day long, it's workable.


----------



## GhstDreamer

crwella said:


> At Nordstrom today (buying the cognac ostrich satchel - yaaayyyy!!!) I noticed they had some of the new Florentine Dooneys out.  The Medium Tassel Tote, I think the Drawstring and a couple of others as well.  Might check there if you have a Nordies near to see if you can try them on for size.  Beautiful stuff!!  If I didn't already have the Florentine Satchel in Natural and the black Florentine hobo, I'd have played with them more.  As it was, in and out really fast before I could get into more trouble!



Congrats! I have this bag (posted the pic) but that the colour was caramel but it's actually cognac! It's really such an awesome bag - I started carrying it yesterday (switched out of my stam). I love how it keeps it's structure even with all my stuff in it like my wallet, cosmetic bag, cellphone, bottled water, e-reader, psp go, keys, etc.

BagaholicAnon: Congrats on your mini! It must look really cute in that size!


----------



## LVBagLady

ChaChaWeed said:


> A bit of info for those who are considering still purchasing the large satchel:
> 
> On wear:
> 
> Since it doesn't have a bottom panel (the leather is formed like a barrel or duffle shape) it is not keeping the "satchel" shape as it breaks in.  This may be fine for some and not for others.  I call it the "amoeba".  I would have preferred a more structured bottom panel so the bag retains more shape but c'est la vie.  (It's also getting a little 'saggy' while dangling from my arm).
> 
> Also:  the natural definitely darkens with wear--gets more and more orange--so for those not liking the orangish-tint, keep that in mind.
> 
> The bag is heavy--so much so that it has left bruises on my forearm from carrying it through the day.  I only carry a small wallet, cellphone, small organizer, light makeup bag and sunglass case.  I bruise easy, but still...
> 
> Just to keep in mind.  It's a lovely bag to look at, that's for sure--and if you aren't carrying it all day long, it's workable.


After reading your post I checked out my satchel and it definitely has what I call the 'Speedy sag'. I never minded the 'Speedy sag', so I'm all set. It is a heavy bag. I walk to work a lot and figure I am getting a good workout carrying my satchel.


----------



## LVBagLady

I stopped bring my bags inside when going to my chiropractor because he would pick them up and say "too heavy". So one day I did bring my Florentine Satchel in with me and he picks it up and says "not bad". He also liked that I carry it by the handles and not on my shoulder. I do not recall what handbag I was carrying when he said it was too heavy. More than likely it was an LV.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> After reading your post I checked out my satchel and it definitely has what I call the 'Speedy sag'. I never minded the 'Speedy sag', so I'm all set. It is a heavy bag. I walk to work a lot and figure I am getting a good workout carrying my satchel.


I am not fond of the 'Speedy sag'...


----------



## OMG3kids

donnaoh said:


> I am not fond of the 'Speedy sag'...



Me either.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's outfit - modeling pic with the medium Florentine satchel:

Hugo Boss blouse (black label)
Hugo Boss skirt (orange label)
Coach Lisette Platform heels










No dreaded speedy sag! lol


----------



## fabae

ChaChaWeed said:


> A bit of info for those who are considering still purchasing the large satchel:
> 
> On wear:
> 
> Since it doesn't have a bottom panel (the leather is formed like a barrel or duffle shape) it is not keeping the "satchel" shape as it breaks in.  This may be fine for some and not for others.  I call it the "amoeba".  I would have preferred a more structured bottom panel so the bag retains more shape but c'est la vie.  (It's also getting a little 'saggy' while dangling from my arm).
> 
> *Also:  the natural definitely darkens with wear--gets more and more orange--so for those not liking the orangish-tint, keep that in mind.*
> 
> The bag is heavy--so much so that it has left bruises on my forearm from carrying it through the day.  I only carry a small wallet, cellphone, small organizer, light makeup bag and sunglass case.  I bruise easy, but still...
> 
> Just to keep in mind.  It's a lovely bag to look at, that's for sure--and if you aren't carrying it all day long, it's workable.


 
Has anyone tried treating their bag ahead of time with Wilson's leather Protector or Kiwi ProtectAll or anything like that?  I know this type of leather is supposed to darken, but I'm wondering if - if you spray it with a protectant first - it won't.

I've also started getting confused when people post pics, in regards to size.  Officially, there's the "regular" (which D&B does not refer to it as.  I think they just call it the Florentine Satchel with no mention of size), the small, and the mini, right?  I can guess that "large" refers to the regular, but when someone says "medium", are they actually referring to what's the small?


----------



## GhstDreamer

fabae said:


> I've also started getting confused when people post pics, in regards to size.  Officially, there's the "regular" (which D&B does not refer to it as.  I think they just call it the Florentine Satchel with no mention of size), the small, and the mini, right?  I can guess that "large" refers to the regular, but when someone says "medium", are they actually referring to what's the small?



The regular is the medium - that's what it says on the tag. From my understanding, medium is by default regular.


----------



## fabae

^^^  Aaaah.  Got it. Thanks! I'm going to suppose, then, that if someone says "large," they mean "medium."


----------



## GhstDreamer

fabae said:


> ^^^  Aaaah.  Got it. Thanks! I'm going to suppose, then, that if someone says "large," they mean "medium."



I know - it's strange because on the Nordstrom site, the description says the dimensions are large but the actual tag has it as medium. Personally, the bag feels like a medium but a bit on the larger side of medium!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I really love the look of this bag, but it is still kind of heavy.  Also, the clearance on the handles isn't great, especially since the top opening doesn't fold over very well yet.   Hopefully it'll sag/relax a little so it's easier.  Anyways, here are some pics, I'm 5'5" tall and about 125 lbs.  This is the mini.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Great modeling pic BagaholicAnon! I'm wondering if the folding over issue is because it's a mini? Mine is a medium and is folding over okay - maybe yours just needs time to relax. Btw,what are the dimensions of the mini?


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Great modeling pic BagaholicAnon! I'm wondering if the folding over issue is because it's a mini? Mine is a medium and is folding over okay - maybe yours just needs time to relax. Btw,what are the dimensions of the mini?



I just went to Macy's today and saw the small satchel. It also had the "fold" issue. It didn't fold down all the way. The large satchel didn't have that issue. I really want the mini satchel, but I'm not sure if I still want it now because of the "fold" issue =(


----------



## LVBagLady

donnaoh said:


> I am not fond of the 'Speedy sag'...


I use to place my Zippy Organizer flat in the bottom of my Speedy to minimize the sag.


----------



## LVBagLady

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I just went to Macy's today and saw the small satchel. It also had the "fold" issue. It didn't fold down all the way. The large satchel didn't have that issue. I really want the mini satchel, but I'm not sure if I still want it now because of the "fold" issue =(


When I first got my black satchel, I had the same issue, but after a few days of use the flap layed flat. My satchel is the first one (largest of the 3). I checked online, the tag and my invoice and it is referred to as Florentine Satchel. Nothing saying large or medium..


----------



## robin1710

what is a speedy sag ?????


----------



## OMG3kids

^^The look that a Louis Vuitton Speedy bag takes on when you carry things in it.  Loses it's "perfect" shape and sags a bit.  I'm sure someone here has a pic.


----------



## asianjade

wow... you rock the bag.... love the color  . Congrats!



GhstDreamer said:


> Today's outfit - modeling pic with the medium Florentine satchel:
> 
> Hugo Boss blouse (black label)
> Hugo Boss skirt (orange label)
> Coach Lisette Platform heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dreaded speedy sag! lol


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> I really love the look of this bag, but it is still kind of heavy.  Also, the clearance on the handles isn't great, especially since the top opening doesn't fold over very well yet.   Hopefully it'll sag/relax a little so it's easier.  Anyways, here are some pics, I'm 5'5" tall and about 125 lbs.  This is the mini.


OH my! That is a cute mini! How much 'stuff' can you fit into her? I am debating between the small and the mini. I love the cross body look too!


----------



## GhstDreamer

asianjade said:


> wow... you rock the bag.... love the color  . Congrats!



Thanks tons asianjade! I really love this bag and still carrying it around!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

It holds a lot of stuff. I'm usually a small bag person (BBag First, RM MAC) and this holds much more than that. I usually carry a small wallet, small card holder, keys, lipstick, pen, baghook, and iPhone.  I could probably add 2 bottles of water and a few candy bars, but I wouldn't be able to carry it by the handles. If I took out one bottle I could though. 

The flap is starting to droop more. It's just such a cute bag, so even though it's heavy, I'm going to keep her.


----------



## Grace123

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-...tchel/3179157?origin=category&resultback=3603 

and to match: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-...wallet/3181351?origin=category&resultback=305


----------



## BagaholicAnon

The mini is 11.5"x6.25"x6.5", it's about the same size as the medium hobo, but the base is wider so it holds more than the medium hobo.


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> It holds a lot of stuff. I'm usually a small bag person (BBag First, RM MAC) and this holds much more than that. I usually carry a small wallet, small card holder, keys, lipstick, pen, baghook, and iPhone.  I could probably add 2 bottles of water and a few candy bars, but I wouldn't be able to carry it by the handles. If I took out one bottle I could though.
> 
> The flap is starting to droop more. It's just such a cute bag, so even though it's heavy, I'm going to keep her.


Thanks for the info! Enjoy your gorgeous satchel!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Thanks! The flap is starting to relax and droop now. I think the problem was that they ship it unfolded so you need to give it a couple days to relax.


----------



## robin1710

thanks omg kids


----------



## LVBagLady

Dooney & Bourke on QVC 10 AM EST today. I'm home w/a summer cold so I can watch. I've never bought from QVC but I like to watch when they are showcasing bags.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^QVC is fun to watch!  I never got to, though, because the kids have a stroke if we try to watch anything other than cartoons on summer mornings.  LOL  Guess I'll have to check it out online...


----------



## LVBagLady

OMG3kids said:


> ^^QVC is fun to watch!  I never got to, though, because the kids have a stroke if we try to watch anything other than cartoons on summer mornings.  LOL  Guess I'll have to check it out online...


It's on again 11 PM EST. I find watching QVC relaxing esp when they are selling bags.


----------



## LVBagLady

Got caught in a downpour w/my satchel this morning. It got soaked, but the wet area dried quickly and didn't leave any spots/stains. Love this bag.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^glad to hear it!


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Got caught in a downpour w/my satchel this morning. It got soaked, but the wet area dried quickly and didn't leave any spots/stains. Love this bag.


Good to hear! Looks like summer is going to pass us up where I am :cry:rain won't go away...will have to buy myself a rainproof Florentine Satchel I guess...


----------



## gratefull

Great.  Thanks ladies.  Just another bag I "have to have".


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I dripped water on my mini yesterday and it dried up with no problems too!  I love this bag!  My biceps are starting to look really good too!


----------



## gratefull

The more I look at this the better it looks.

I like how rugged yet casual chic this bag looks.

It also looks incredibly worry-free.

On top of that, it looks classic, yet modern.

Thank you so much for all the pics ladies.


----------



## Antonia

gratefull said:


> The more I look at this the better it looks.
> 
> I like how rugged yet casual chic this bag looks.
> 
> It also looks incredibly worry-free.
> 
> On top of that, it looks classic, yet modern.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the pics ladies.


 
I agree 100% with everything you said!  I also love the leather smell, it's intoxicating!


----------



## smileglu

GhstDreamer said:


> Today's outfit - modeling pic with the medium Florentine satchel:
> 
> Hugo Boss blouse (black label)
> Hugo Boss skirt (orange label)
> Coach Lisette Platform heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dreaded speedy sag! lol


 
Hi GhstDreamer!
I love the color of your ostrich satchel!! Is this the tan or cognac?? From your earlier post with just the bag, I thought you have the tan but here in the modeling pic, it looks like the cognac?? I'd like to get an ostrich version of this satchel too. Thanks

ETA: Never mind...I just saw your post stating that its the cognac. Hmm...I'll have to decide now whether to get the tan or cognac? I haven't seen both in real life. Which is closer to the "Natural" color of the orginal florentine satchel?? I already have that one and don't want the ostrich version to be too similar to it. Thanks


----------



## gratefull

^ wow, looks great on you!  looks great with that outfit!


----------



## gratefull

gosh, this bag is really growing on me.  I have really fancy expensive bags (delicate ones), bags in light colors, then cheaper smaller bags to throw around -  but this fits right in the middle of all the "categories"! You could really use this in so many different ways.  Casual, outdoors, work, going out, day, casual night, with the kiddies, whatever.

Hmm, going to go to the DB boutique soon and check these out.  

The price point is amazing compared to the bags I have bought.


----------



## GhstDreamer

smileglu said:


> Hi GhstDreamer!
> I love the color of your ostrich satchel!! Is this the tan or cognac?? From your earlier post with just the bag, I thought you have the tan but here in the modeling pic, it looks like the cognac?? I'd like to get an ostrich version of this satchel too. Thanks
> 
> ETA: Never mind...I just saw your post stating that its the cognac. Hmm...I'll have to decide now whether to get the tan or cognac? I haven't seen both in real life. Which is closer to the "Natural" color of the orginal florentine satchel?? I already have that one and don't want the ostrich version to be too similar to it. Thanks



I think the tan is closer to the natural. However I find that it has more of a yellowish undertone to it than the natural. I gravitated towards the cognac because I love that deeper shade of brown. It definitely will not look close to your natural one!

gratefull: Thanks! This satchel looks amazing with almost any outfit and for a lot of different occasions. The pricepoint for this bag can't be beat!


----------



## donnaoh

Antonia said:


> I agree 100% with everything you said!  I also love the leather smell, it's intoxicating!


Yes that leather smell is devine!


----------



## Antonia

donnaoh said:


> Yes that leather smell is devine!


 

*I keep my satchel in my desk drawer at work so everytime I open that drawer I get a whiff of the leather.  Ahhhhhh!  *


----------



## NutmegLotus

I finally saw this bag IRL for the first time yesterday--the natural color--what a gorgeous bag!


----------



## SoSoNYC1

OMG, just looking at these pictures and reading your reviews, I am dying to go check one out in real life. I will be stopping at Macy*s afterwork. =)


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Here's a pic of my baby almost 1 week old.  I've been using her everyday and am finally used to the weight!  The flap is slouching nicely, although I wish they had made the handles a little longer so I could get my arm in there easier when the flap isn't all the way down.  I'm going to keep her hanging on my door knobs so maybe they'll stretch out.  Again, this is the mini size.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Beautiful bag - for a mini size, it doesn't look that mini! lol


----------



## LisaMo

I wonder if Dooney will come out with a long version of this bag?  Like the north/south version of the mIU MIU.


----------



## baglover1973

what a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Antonia

*I hope they come out with other colors too since it's so popular.  I would love to see one in an eggplant color, wouldn't that be something?!  I would buy it in a heartbeat!*


----------



## Antonia

BagaholicAnon said:


> Here's a pic of my baby almost 1 week old. I've been using her everyday and am finally used to the weight! The flap is slouching nicely, although I wish they had made the handles a little longer so I could get my arm in there easier when the flap isn't all the way down. I'm going to keep her hanging on my door knobs so maybe they'll stretch out. Again, this is the mini size.


 

Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## donnaoh

Antonia said:


> *I hope they come out with other colors too since it's so popular.  I would love to see one in an eggplant color, wouldn't that be something?!  I would buy it in a heartbeat!*


I am hoping it will come out in a burgundy colour....oh drooling


----------



## GhstDreamer

Agree - Both eggplant and burgundy would look gorgeous on this satchel!


----------



## donnaoh

I was at Nordie's yesterday and I saw the Flap Satchel. I quite like the shape and size but was a bit confused as to why the Dooney logo was stitched to the back of the bag in stead of on the front...kinda strange I thought. Also, my Florentine Hobo came in the smooth type leather and the ones I saw at Nordies had the pebbled leather. I think I like the smooth look better.
http://dooney6.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/8L988_SCNASCNA/viewfinder.jpg


----------



## Katz

I ordered the florentine large pocket satchel, in June, when it was "available" on the website. I still had not received it, and I called dooney today. They informed me that in was "backordered" to early September. While that was disappointing, I only wish that they would have updated me on status. I was beginnning to think that somebody had stolen stuff from my front door or mailbox. You know what I mean!!?!!

Moreover, dooney website should not allow orders as "yes available in stock" if it is NOT available in 3 - 7 days.

I like the florentine leather, but I wish dooney is more honest about what they have on website.

Customer service was friendly. I cancelled my order.

Just needed to vent....Grrrrr......


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I had ordered something from the website before and it was out of stock.  When I checked back a week later, it was in stock, but they still hadn't shipped it.  After waiting another week, I got frustrated and cancelled my order as well.  I totally understand your frustration!  I think I'll stick with buying my Dooneys from a brick/mortar store.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Beautiful bag - for a mini size, it doesn't look that mini! lol


 

It's really a great size, and it's a perfect replica of the large one!  I've gotten so many compliments on her too!


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> It's really a great size, and it's a perfect replica of the large one!  I've gotten so many compliments on her too!


What did you think of the small size Florentine satchel? I am still trying to decide on the small or mini....went to Nordie's yesterday but they didn't have these sizes there.


----------



## musicgirl

Antonia said:


> *I hope they come out with other colors too since it's so popular.  I would love to see one in an eggplant color, wouldn't that be something?!  I would buy it in a heartbeat!*




I love this style and would love to see many colors offered!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

donnaoh said:


> What did you think of the small size Florentine satchel? I am still trying to decide on the small or mini....went to Nordie's yesterday but they didn't have these sizes there.


 
I thought the small was too big for me and really heavy.  It all depends on how much stuff you usually carry.  I think the mini holds a lot, I don't even have mine half full.  But if you're used to a larger bag, then you may need the small.

On a side note, I really love how my hand rubs against the green suede whenever I reach in to get something!  It's sooooo soft!


----------



## someday681

Does anyone have a small and a mini? I'd love to see a side by side comparison picture. I saw the large one in person, and it was way bigger than I had expected.


----------



## bearatwork

someday681 said:


> Does anyone have a small and a mini? I'd love to see a side by side comparison picture. I saw the large one in person, and it was way bigger than I had expected.


 
I would love to see it also.  And is Dooney website the only place we can order mini at this point?


----------



## someday681

FYI: boscovs.com has the large satchel in both black and natural for $358.


----------



## donnaoh

someday681 said:


> Does anyone have a small and a mini? I'd love to see a side by side comparison picture. I saw the large one in person, and it was way bigger than I had expected.


Yes, a side by side comparison is what I need...


----------



## OMG3kids

Agree


----------



## LVBagLady

Helloooo anybody in there?


----------



## loogirl

DAMN YOUR HIDES!! WHY YOU SHOW ME THIS??? WHY!!!

Ok so I have to have one of these. I love the bow bag but will prob. never want to spend that much on a bag, and this one is that style of bag in a cheaper version. ALSO I wanted to maybe save up for a Mulberry alexa in oak -- and the natural in this satchel is in that same vein (I think).

Am I right in thinking this could be the bag to answer the cravings for the above things? I have never bought Dooney before...but I am open to any and all lovely bags I don't discriminate. 

I want to know more about the "small" style I have the morning after mini bag which is pretty on par with the size of the florentine satchel according to measurments on both sites, so I think it will work well for me. i'm 5'2.

can anyone reinforce my desire for this or make me hate it? lol..I do wish they would come out with new colours too. But I can see natural going with pretty much anything (I have 3 black bags already).


----------



## loogirl

someday681 said:


> Does anyone have a small and a mini? I'd love to see a side by side comparison picture. I saw the large one in person, and it was way bigger than I had expected.


 
I felt this way about the Rebecca Minkoff morning after bag -- the large one was just a bit too big and the mini was perfect. I looked at the websites and the satchel was very close to the morning after mini in dimensions. 

So, maybe check out the pics of the morning after mini bag to see how it will look on a real body until people post their pictures. 

PLEASE POST! lol


----------



## Antonia

LVBagLady said:


> Helloooo anybody in there?


 
Ok, this fur baby is just wayyyy too cute!!!


----------



## Marie Lee

new  bags on the DB site under alto, yippee!, love the  big shoulder bag in blue (what was is called? grommet something??) Not the old grommet, it's new


----------



## LVBagLady

Antonia said:


> Ok, this fur baby is just wayyyy too cute!!!


Yes, he likes his bags.


----------



## jess ica

loogirl said:


> Ok so I have to have one of these. I love the bow bag but will prob. never want to spend that much on a bag, and this one is that style of bag in a cheaper version.



It's funny because I've wanted a bow for a VERY long time but after my shopping trip yesterday, I realized actually like this bag much better than the current season bow!  So much so that I ended up buying it pretty much on a whim. I love love love Miu Miu but their leather quality of late has been questionable to say the least. I went to the Miu Miu boutique and was not even the least bit tempted to buy a bow because the sides look HORRIBLE on this run, or at least the ones I saw yesterday. They look like they've been put through the mill and definitely not worth the price tag. I ended up going to Macy's randomly and saw the D&B satchel... it was pretty much love at first sight. The only hang up I had was the tassels (I hate tassels!) so I just ended up removing them when I got home. Seriously, it's an amazing bag... so well constructed and made of quality materials! I'm usually not a D&B fan, but this bag totally won my heart! I couldn't pass it up at this price point!!!


----------



## girl12532

LVBagLady said:


> Helloooo anybody in there?



lol this is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Ok, so I stopped by Dooney today to do some investigation for you Ladies who are torn between the mini and small size.  I couldn't take a pic for you, but basically the small has at least twice the capacity as the mini, if not more.  So, in an earlier post I had said you could fit 2 water bottles in the mini, well, you can fit at least 4 in the small.  Hope that helps!


----------



## BigPurseSue

LVBagLady said:


> Helloooo anybody in there?


 
Awww!    Give him the purse! He needs a plaything!


----------



## BgaHolic

sallyca said:


> Have to check back to continue with my review. My new satchel and I were caught out in a massive downpour. The rain was practically blowing sideways and I got completely soaked even though I had an umbrella. The D and B satchel was completely wet. Huge wet patches around the stitching and the D and B label on the front. YOu would not have believed how bad it looked. But, given my little water experiment the other day, I was pretty confident it would be fine. Still - it was freaky seeing the bag so soaked.
> 
> The bag is dry now and there is no evidence of any wet spots anywhere. I've examined it closely and nothing shows. I am in love with this bag!


 D&B should add this review to their website and pay you!  This is the #1 criteria when I buy a bag!  It sounds crazy, but I love leather bags and don't like to worry when I am in a rush to get to work, whether or not my bag will survive a downpour.  All my bags are leather and are indestructable in rain (with the exception of my new BV) or I will NOT buy them!

I would love this bag in a dark (aubergine) color.  I am so tempted to buy one. It would be my first satchel I've worn in a long time!  I own only hobos for comfort but I just love the quality and style of this bag but, most especially, the fact that it survives in rain!


----------



## TXGirlie

someday681 said:


> FYI: boscovs.com has the *large satchel in both black and natural for $358.*


 
Thanks, just got the natural w/ a little discount! 

I'm not sure that is the large though...348 is the original price for the small size on DB.com . The large on there is 378. So I think I got the small size, which works better for me anyway. I will find out for sure soon!


----------



## sallyca

BgaHolic said:


> D&B should add this review to their website and pay you!  This is the #1 criteria when I buy a bag!  It sounds crazy, but I love leather bags and don't like to worry when I am in a rush to get to work, whether or not my bag will survive a downpour.  All my bags are leather and are indestructable in rain (with the exception of my new BV) or I will NOT buy them!
> 
> I would love this bag in a dark (aubergine) color.  I am so tempted to buy one. It would be my first satchel I've worn in a long time!  I own only hobos for comfort but I just love the quality and style of this bag but, most especially, the fact that it survives in rain!




Aww - thanks!  I can't remember if I ever updated that I went ahead and got the black florentine satchel too (regular size). I love both the natural and black completely - they are amazing bags. The value even at full price is amazing compared to what else you can buy with this quality leather and workmanship.


----------



## sallyca

jess ica said:


> It's funny because I've wanted a bow for a VERY long time but after my shopping trip yesterday, I realized actually like this bag much better than the current season bow!  So much so that I ended up buying it pretty much on a whim. I love love love Miu Miu but their leather quality of late has been questionable to say the least. I went to the Miu Miu boutique and was not even the least bit tempted to buy a bow because the sides look HORRIBLE on this run, or at least the ones I saw yesterday. They look like they've been put through the mill and definitely not worth the price tag. I ended up going to Macy's randomly and saw the D&B satchel... it was pretty much love at first sight. The only hang up I had was the tassels (I hate tassels!) so I just ended up removing them when I got home. Seriously, it's an amazing bag... so well constructed and made of quality materials! I'm usually not a D&B fan, but this bag totally won my heart! I couldn't pass it up at this price point!!!



I have 2 miu miu bow bags (pallisandro and nero) and 2 of these D and B satchels.  I love ALL of them but the D and B are true workhorses - they are super resilient. I have put them on the car floor mats, taken one on holiday, schlepped them to work...  the miu miu's are a bit more refined and dressy so good for special occasions but I'm def using the D and B a lot more.  Plus - wow - the price diff is HUGE!  D and B is the better value for sure.


----------



## BgaHolic

I really think that before every bag leaves the factory it should be treated for water stains.  I have been on here for most of the day reading threads in the premier forums and the fear that the majority have, is not to get their bag caught in the rain! Seriously?! Bags are made to perform and hold our essentials.


----------



## musicgirl

Dillards had the mini in natural yesterday.  It was way way too small for me.  I have both colors in the regular and went to try and see a small.


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is the small next to the larger satchel. I would say the small is the perfect size. I would've bought it but I already have the satchel in the larger size in both Natural and Black. The SA even offered me 10% if I used my Macy's card but I do not want to use credit.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BgaHolic said:


> D&B should add this review to their website and pay you! *This is the #1 criteria when I buy a bag! *It sounds crazy, but I love leather bags and don't like to worry when I am in a rush to get to work, whether or not my bag will survive a downpour. All my bags are leather and are indestructable in rain (with the exception of my new BV) or I will NOT buy them!


 


BgaHolic said:


> I really think that before every bag leaves the factory it should be treated for water stains. I have been on here for most of the day reading threads in the premier forums and the fear that the majority have, is not to get their bag caught in the rain! Seriously?! Bags are made to perform and hold our essentials.


 
I hear you guys. I live in a rainy part of the country. It rains--or snows just about every day. I would love a Mulberry in oak-darwin leather, but heck I'm not going to be stuffing my bag in a plastic garbage bag at the first sign of raindrops everyday! And it is unrealistic to be changing purses every day based on the weather forecast.  

One question I have about the Florentine sachels though...  I spotted some at Macy's the other day. They were the light natural color. They looked dreadful. The leather on the bags was all scuffed, dinged and scratched up. I mean it looked really bad. Wish I could post a pic because these bags looked like they'd been rolled over by jeeps and only barely lived to tell about it. I worried that if I bought a bag this was how it would look after a few weeks of daily use. How has the leather on your bags held up over the long term? 

Otherwise I think these bags are gorgeous. They're just the right size and style, and I am mighty tempted.


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> Ok, so I stopped by Dooney today to do some investigation for you Ladies who are torn between the mini and small size.  I couldn't take a pic for you, but basically the small has at least twice the capacity as the mini, if not more.  So, in an earlier post I had said you could fit 2 water bottles in the mini, well, you can fit at least 4 in the small.  Hope that helps!


Thank you kindly for posting this information!! I think the small would be perfect for me because of this information!! Hugs to you!


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Here is the small next to the larger satchel. I would say the small is the perfect size. I would've bought it but I already have the satchel in the larger size in both Natural and Black. The SA even offered me 10% if I used my Macy's card but I do not want to use credit.


Thanks for the pic! I have decided on the small now!


----------



## donnaoh

BigPurseSue said:


> I hear you guys. I live in a rainy part of the country. It rains--or snows just about every day. I would love a Mulberry in oak-darwin leather, but heck I'm not going to be stuffing my bag in a plastic garbage bag at the first sign of raindrops everyday! And it is unrealistic to be changing purses every day based on the weather forecast.
> 
> One question I have about the Florentine sachels though...  I spotted some at Macy's the other day. They were the light natural color. They looked dreadful. The leather on the bags was all scuffed, dinged and scratched up. I mean it looked really bad. Wish I could post a pic because these bags looked like they'd been rolled over by jeeps and only barely lived to tell about it. I worried that if I bought a bag this was how it would look after a few weeks of daily use. How has the leather on your bags held up over the long term?
> 
> Otherwise I think these bags are gorgeous. They're just the right size and style, and I am mighty tempted.


Your description about the trashed Florentines at Macy's is funny...just the jeep part. I have a Florentine hobo and mine is not at all trashed. I treat all my bags with care and they all do not look trashed.

These sample bags go through heck and back with all the dirty hands and multiple try on's etc. I am not at all surprised that the more delicate leathers and fabrics end up looking awful.


----------



## someday681

LVBagLady said:


> Here is the small next to the larger satchel. I would say the small is the perfect size. I would've bought it but I already have the satchel in the larger size in both Natural and Black. The SA even offered me 10% if I used my Macy's card but I do not want to use credit.


 
Thank you Thank you Thank you!! If I take the plunge, I'm definitely going for the small.


----------



## BgaHolic

FYI Nordstrom has them on sale in the store for $268!


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Will you be buying one too Bgaholic???


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey *GhstDreamer*! Want a laugh? I was shopping with my hubby in Nordies and there was no way I could tell him I wanted to look at the bags 'cause I'm supposed to stop shopping now but I saw a sign advertised with your bag in the window.  It took everything I had not to make the plunge!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

donnaoh said:


> Thank you kindly for posting this information!! I think the small would be perfect for me because of this information!! Hugs to you!



Glad I could help! 

My bag is holding up really well. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## musicgirl

BigPurseSue said:


> I hear you guys. I live in a rainy part of the country. It rains--or snows just about every day. I would love a Mulberry in oak-darwin leather, but heck I'm not going to be stuffing my bag in a plastic garbage bag at the first sign of raindrops everyday! And it is unrealistic to be changing purses every day based on the weather forecast.
> 
> One question I have about the Florentine sachels though...  I spotted some at Macy's the other day. They were the light natural color. They looked dreadful. The leather on the bags was all scuffed, dinged and scratched up. I mean it looked really bad. Wish I could post a pic because these bags looked like they'd been rolled over by jeeps and only barely lived to tell about it. I worried that if I bought a bag this was how it would look after a few weeks of daily use. How has the leather on your bags held up over the long term?
> 
> Otherwise I think these bags are gorgeous. They're just the right size and style, and I am mighty tempted.



I have the natural and the black and mine have held up great.  But I don't tend to abuse my bags very much.


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is my pic of the small and regular Florentines side by side. My pic disappeared, maybe because I was reorganizing my albums?


----------



## LVBagLady

Help! I am trying to fight the urge to go to the mall and buy the small satchel. I have some Doonies and a Coach I could sell to fund it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

LVBagLady said:


> Help! I am trying to fight the urge to go to the mall and buy the small satchel. I have some Doonies and a Coach I could sell to fund it.



I say just give into the urge!


----------



## LVBagLady

GhstDreamer said:


> I say just give into the urge!


I decided to wait. I will have 3 bags all the same style only one is smaller, if I buy that bag plus 2 will be the same color. Sigh.


----------



## justwatchin

Great looking bag. Is it very heavy?


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I don't know.  I still like the "regular" sized satchel best...it seems the most useful to me and I think the design works best with that size...but I'm glad everyone is enjoying the style.  The other sizes are supercute but don't seem to slouch as comfortably...but perhaps with time...


----------



## GhstDreamer

justwatchin said:


> Great looking bag. Is it very heavy?



Mine gets heavy but I have a lot of things in it and it's the regular size satchel. If you don't over stuff the bag, it shouldn't be that heavy. The leather is quite thick so regardless, the bag's not going to be feather light.


----------



## LVBagLady

I took the plunge. Here they are Regular and small. :giggles:


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> I took the plunge. Here they are Regular and small. :giggles:


Oh my! gorgeous!


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Great pic!  Thanks for posting so we can see what they look like side by side.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Gorgeous pic of your new Florentine satchels, LVBagLady! You did good!


----------



## Tomsmom

Such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## Didi Boston

Thank you for posting these. Can I request a modeling pic? I have the regular size one but the small looks so cute, I'd love to see how they compare. Please?


----------



## musicgirl

LVBagLady said:


> I took the plunge. Here they are Regular and small. :giggles:



I really would like to try the small too!  Congratulations.


----------



## LVBagLady

Didi Boston said:


> Thank you for posting these. Can I request a modeling pic? I have the regular size one but the small looks so cute, I'd love to see how they compare. Please?


I will post pics tonight.


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


>


Thanks for posting mod/comparison pics!!! I have sealed my final decision!


----------



## LVBagLady

donnaoh said:


> Thanks for posting mod/comparison pics!!! I have sealed my final decision!


You're welcome. I love the small.


----------



## someday681

Thanks so much for posting pics. 

Anyone who has had the bag for a while, is the leather breaking in nicely? Is it getting a nice slouch? I am debating between the small in black or the Kate Spade Cobble Hill small Leslie.


----------



## Antonia

someday681 said:


> Thanks so much for posting pics.
> 
> Anyone who has had the bag for a while, is the leather breaking in nicely? Is it getting a nice slouch? I am debating between the small in black or the Kate Spade Cobble Hill small Leslie.


 
Definitely.  The more you use it the more it breaks in.  I've been using mine almost non stop since I got it.  I just know that years from now, this bag will look amazing and I can't wait to see how it gets!


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:


>




Thanks for the pics. I am loving that small one! That is the small and not the mini, correct?


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:


> Here is my pic of the small and regular Florentines side by side. My pic disappeared, maybe because I was reorganizing my albums?



OMGosh!! That is a LOT of bags......


----------



## Didi Boston

LVBagLady said:


>



Wow what a difference.  I have the larger one but I love the size of the smaller.  I  really love mine but the smaller is the perfect size!!!
Is the crossbody strap the same size?


----------



## Millee

I was on the train today and saw a fake one in brown. It was horrible looking without the gorgeous leather. I can't believe they already have fakes out!


----------



## LVBagLady

Didi Boston said:


> Wow what a difference.  I have the larger one but I love the size of the smaller.  I  really love mine but the smaller is the perfect size!!!
> Is the crossbody strap the same size?


Yes, crossbody strap is same size.


----------



## Lexie2000

My small Cognac Ostrich satchel is due to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## temo

Lexie2000 said:


> My small Cognac Ostrich satchel is due to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait.


 
I hope we'll get to see pics!


----------



## LVBagLady

Lexie2000 said:


> My small Cognac Ostrich satchel is due to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait.


Please post pics.   I'd love to see it.


----------



## Lexie2000

It's everything I expected. I am so happy I ordered this one. The small size is wonderful and not at all small. It's true I could have 4 water bottles in here easily plus my stuff. But it's compact shape is deceiving and makes it look small. The depth helps the roominess. It's so classy. I love the darker contrasting straps. I know they are going to bring this one out in more colors but I think any other color excluding black might take away from it's classiness. Gorgeous gorgeous bag. I still love my Large one for carrying more stuff but this is great for everyday use.


----------



## someday681

Lexie2000 said:


> View attachment 1454582


 
 That is a seriously beautiful bag!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats on your lovely satchel Lexie2000 - great pic! I have the cognac as well and it is a joy to carry it around!


----------



## LVBagLady

Love, love, love your bag. This satchel is like Lays Potato chips, you can't just have one. I have three. Two regulars in Natural and Black and one small in Natural. I know when I see the Mini I'm gonna want that one also in each color. I already want a black in the small.


----------



## temo

Lovely!  Enjoy *Lexie*!


----------



## Lexie2000

LVBagLady said:


> Love, love, love your bag. This satchel is like Lays Potato chips, you can't just have one. I have three. Two regulars in Natural and Black and one small in Natural. I know when I see the Mini I'm gonna want that one also in each color. I already want a black in the small.



I've got the Black Hobo. That is an awesome bag also. I am so in love with the Florentine Line. Trying to decide if I should get the Drawstring or one of the Pocket satchels. My large satchel is natural so whatever I get next might be black since the Hobo is awesome in black.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Love, love, love your bag. This satchel is like Lays Potato chips, you can't just have one. I have three. Two regulars in Natural and Black and one small in Natural. I know when I see the Mini I'm gonna want that one also in each color. I already want a black in the small.


:lolots:lays potato chips! I totally agree!


----------



## FillerAve

I just got the small satchel and I am in LOVE with it. I'm not the biggest fan of the green/red combo inside - but thats the only thing I even mildly dislike about this bag. Super sturdy, really nice leather, and I really like the natural color. I've been looking for a good work bag that I could bring out with me as well, ans this has been working out perfectly!

I also like that it came with a dust bag - my other Dooney did not.


----------



## LVBagLady

FillerAve said:


> I just got the small satchel and I am in LOVE with it. I'm not the biggest fan of the green/red combo inside - but thats the only thing I even mildly dislike about this bag. Super sturdy, really nice leather, and I really like the natural color. I've been looking for a good work bag that I could bring out with me as well, ans this has been working out perfectly!
> 
> I also like that it came with a dust bag - my other Dooney did not.


I love your owl avitar.


----------



## FillerAve

thanks


----------



## jxwilliams

Ok does anyone have the large toggle sac?? I just ordered it in black and am DYING to get it!!


----------



## donnaoh

jxwilliams said:


> Ok does anyone have the large toggle sac?? I just ordered it in black and am DYING to get it!!


Oh my! Please do a reveal when you get it! I am dying to see it!


----------



## TXGirlie

I love these leathers dooney is using lately... I got another, this time a dillen 2 crossbody satchel.


----------



## donnaoh

TXGirlie said:


> I love these leathers dooney is using lately... I got another, this time a dillen 2 crossbody satchel.


Can you post pics and mod shots?that would be great if you could!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I dont have it yet, just ordered this past wknd. But I did get my small florentine vach. satchel today! It's the perfect size. I want more colors! (Sorry, no time for new pics.)


----------



## TXGirlie

I'm also curious if anyone has conditioned their natural FV satchel yet? I'm tempted to put apple on it to get it conditioned & protected before use. It will probably darken a little...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Congrats TXGirlie on your small florentine satchel! I didn't condition mine and I've been carrying pretty much every day since I got it and so far, the leather is very durable and no major scratches.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Thanks.
I noticed that brown, white/natural, and red are available for pre-order in the small size. I like the idea of the white with natural trim...but fall is just around the corner. Although I do live in "summerland" lol.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I agree, I don't think it needs conditioner, it's a very thick and sturdy leather.  I carry my mini almost everyday and it's darkened a bit, but otherwise, it looks like new!


----------



## TejasMama

I'm so excited to see that this style is going to be available in additional colors, although I think the natural and black are both gorgeous choices.  I hope that the red is a deeper red as opposed to a bright hue.  

This remains my favorite style of the year.  I love the look; it's so versatile and the leather is fantastic!

How many of you are using this bag is an everyday bag?


----------



## Millee

Can you link to where the other colors are? I would love to see them!


----------



## FillerAve

I've been using mine every day since I got it  Just big enough to be my work/everyday bag. LOVE it


----------



## TejasMama

Millee said:


> Can you link to where the other colors are? I would love to see them!



Hi Millee,

The link is here: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54011

It shows other colors available but not pics yet of the bag in those colors...something to look forward to!


----------



## OMG3kids

I saw a couple of the other bags in this line at Nordies today.  They were just as nice!


----------



## LVBagLady

Holy cow! More colors! I already have 3 of the satchels. I have been carrying them since April. Got my small in Natural last week. Been carrying it ever since.


----------



## donnaoh

TejasMama said:


> I'm so excited to see that this style is going to be available in additional colors, although I think the natural and black are both gorgeous choices.  I hope that the red is a deeper red as opposed to a bright hue.
> 
> This remains my favorite style of the year.  I love the look; it's so versatile and the leather is fantastic!
> 
> How many of you are using this bag is an everyday bag?


I am hoping the 'red' is more of a burgundy but I am thinking I will be dreaming a bit longer.


----------



## musicgirl

I can't wait for red!!


----------



## delsol

Here's the red Florentine plus accessory photos
http://lyramag.blogspot.com/2011/07/dooney-bourke-fall-2011.html


----------



## donnaoh

delsol said:


> Here's the red Florentine plus accessory photos
> http://lyramag.blogspot.com/2011/07/dooney-bourke-fall-2011.html


OMG! Ask and we shall see!!!

Thanks for posting!! Wish it were a dark red or burgundy....wonder if it will darken over time...maybe just a wee bit I am thinking.


----------



## delsol

donnaoh said:


> OMG! Ask and we shall see!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting!! Wish it were a dark red or burgundy....wonder if it will darken over time...maybe just a wee bit I am thinking.



Glad I could help.  I lurked on this thread for months waiting for the small satchel to be released.


----------



## Lexie2000

donnaoh said:


> OMG! Ask and we shall see!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting!! Wish it were a dark red or burgundy....wonder if it will darken over time...maybe just a wee bit I am thinking.



If you like Ostrich, the Satchel is coming out soon with a Burgandy/Wine Ostrich satchel.

I like Red bags generally but I think I like the more earth colors for this bag. Not that it isn't pretty, just sayin that it doesn't seem to add much to this beautiful bag.


----------



## LisaMo

Is it possible for someone to take a pic of their satchel that has the once "broken in" look?


----------



## couture2387

The red satchel is stunning.


----------



## LisaMo

I'm a little concerned that once the bag relaxes the bottom feet will end up on the sides..


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Whoa.  That's red.  A bit bloody for my taste but to each her own...

Hmm re:  feet moving to the sides.  Agreed.  My black is definitely an amoeba (large size).  I don't know if the small/minis will have the same problem.  Probably not since they don't have as much material to sag.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Not sure I'm liking the red......  I think a deeper red would have looked better.  Or maybe a different color on the straps.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Is it just me or does it seem like this bag has/will have achieved tipping point by early fall?  Am I going to see my brother carrying this bag when he goes out for groceries?  I mean, they seem to be putting it out in every size and color they can think of.  May be a walloping backlash of hate for such a ubiquitous purse.


----------



## TejasMama

delsol--thank you for the photos!  I think the red is nice but i'd much prefer a deeper shade like a burgundy.  I think a richer hue would be more versatile.  

Chacha--you crack me up!  I think they are being wise in bringing it out in more colors because it's so popular.  If you notice, much of their leather line includes many shades ranging from navy to orange and other colors in the middle, so I don't think the move to add colors is going to be a killer for the style. I do think it will be extremely popular but the price point, even though we think it is good, might still be too much for many people.  We are, after all, TPF people!


----------



## seajewel

Yeah I feel like D&B always has a wide range of colors, which I like. I want the FVL satchel but in a different color.. maybe navy or something!


----------



## donnaoh

Lexie2000 said:


> If you like Ostrich, the Satchel is coming out soon with a Burgandy/Wine Ostrich satchel.
> 
> I like Red bags generally but I think I like the more earth colors for this bag. Not that it isn't pretty, just sayin that it doesn't seem to add much to this beautiful bag.


My favourite colour seems to be the Natural right now...would like to lay my eyeballs on the dark brown...


----------



## delsol

seajewel said:


> Yeah I feel like D&B always has a wide range of colors, which I like. I want the FVL satchel but in a different color.. maybe navy or something!


Here's your navy or something. Looks like navy suede but can't tell for sure. This one has buckles to adjust the handles.


----------



## seajewel

delsol said:


> Here's your navy or something. Looks like navy suede but can't tell for sure. This one has buckles to adjust the handles.




Hmm.. I love navy suede but I don't really like that two toned color scheme there! I do love the red satchel posted above though.. it definitely reminds me even more of the MM bow satchel for some reason in the red.


----------



## TXGirlie

I would love to see some more colors too... maybe they will have more for Fall.


----------



## Millee

Ooo I love the black with natural straps lower on the page. I really really want to see the beige/natural one!!! I'm about an inch away from buying one in natural, I found one for only $250 because there's some damage to a part that isn't visible.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Hmmm.  Well, I think I agree with me.  I ordered the small satchel in black and it is cute but it looks like it is pretending to be the "real" satchel.  My large/medium/whatever carries its slouchy leather and squashy look better.  Also, with the way it is squashing down, it carries my stuff better (small wallet, cell, filofax, sunglasses case, small makeup bag).  I would have to cram everything into the small one and there is no extra room (for a book--necessary! or water bottle or whatever).
I imagine I could maybe get my sunglasses case in the mini.

Just FYI for those considering sizes.


----------



## TejasMama

I think this is a bag that you definitely have to see in person to decide which size works best for you.  I tend to like med/larger bags (not huge) because I carry quite a bit but I found the large one actually a bit too big for me, even with the sides pulled in.  By contrast, the small is a perfect size for me because I see that I will wear this crossbody on a regular basis as needed.

Now, I can keep other things in a tote so my needs now don't require a larger bag for an entire day; if I needed to take a lot, I might consider my Longchamp bag instead.  However, I can't stress enough how gorgeous the large is--in both colors--and I'm glad they came out with different sizes to accommodate us all!

Here is a comparison of the large black and small (middle size) natural...


----------



## sallyca

I think the  red bag is probably darker than it looks in that pic. Look how the flash washed out the person's hand and her black sleeve.  I bet the red is darker IRL.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

TejasMama said:


> I think this is a bag that you definitely have to see in person to decide which size works best for you.  I tend to like med/larger bags (not huge) because I carry quite a bit but I found the large one actually a bit too big for me, even with the sides pulled in.  By contrast, the small is a perfect size for me because I see that I will wear this crossbody on a regular basis as needed.
> 
> Now, I can keep other things in a tote so my needs now don't require a larger bag for an entire day; if I needed to take a lot, I might consider my Longchamp bag instead.  However, I can't stress enough how gorgeous the large is--in both colors--and I'm glad they came out with different sizes to accommodate us all!
> 
> Here is a comparison of the large black and small (middle size) natural...



The small seems totally great for a daily bag.  It's super duper cute.  I just can't squash my life into it.  Maybe I should downsize my life in a bag.


----------



## FillerAve

I'm considering getting the Medium Toggle Crossbody in Red... I love the small satchel I got so much and am so impressed with the quality - now I want more! 

I really like the red, but its such a bright red I think it would look nice on a smaller bag.


----------



## LVBagLady

I bought this today. It was on sale at Macy's. I have been having neck/shoulder issues. It hurts to pick up my satchel. This bag is lighter.  When it is full it weighs as much as my satchel does empty.


----------



## TejasMama

ChaChaWeed said:


> The small seems totally great for a daily bag.  It's super duper cute.  I just can't squash my life into it.  Maybe I should downsize my life in a bag.



I'm trying to carry a smaller bag sometimes, which is my small way of striking a blow for da Motherhood because I always end up carrying everybody else's crap!  I often have DSs, water bottles, notepads and more so I keep that stuff in a separate tote so I don't have to lug it everywhere.  My car lifestyle lets me get away with that...

Did I mention that I have some regrets in returning my large black one?  Sigh...

Btw, irv's luggage has a sizes on sale for 15 percent off and free shipping.


----------



## OMG3kids

LVBagLady said:


> I bought this today. It was on sale at Macy's. I have been having neck/shoulder issues. It hurts to pick up my satchel. This bag is lighter.  When it is full it weighs as much as my satchel does empty.



Cute!  Yes, the florentine satchel is HEAVY!!


----------



## LVBagLady

OMG3kids said:


> Cute!  Yes, the florentine satchel is HEAVY!!


It is heavy but I'm missing carrying it already and it isn't even tomorrow yet.


----------



## robin1710

the larger satchel that I have has been sagging towards the middle. I think it is because I carry too much stuff. is anyone having the same problem ?????


----------



## ChaChaWeed

robin1710 said:


> the larger satchel that I have has been sagging towards the middle. I think it is because I carry too much stuff. is anyone having the same problem ?????



Hmmm.  Collapsing at the bottom or the top?  Mine is collapsing at the top when it's not full of stuff--doing the amoeba thing.  The base is not sagging towards the middle as yet...I get some droop--the "speedy sag" but nothing major.

I agree, LV, there is something really nice and substantial about the weight of the bag...makes me feel important, I think, like I'm going to a U.N. meeting.


----------



## donnaoh

ChaChaWeed said:


> Hmmm.  Collapsing at the bottom or the top?  Mine is collapsing at the top when it's not full of stuff--doing the amoeba thing.  The base is not sagging towards the middle as yet...I get some droop--the "speedy sag" but nothing major.
> 
> I agree, LV, there is something really nice and substantial about the weight of the bag...makes me feel important, I think, like I'm going to a U.N. meeting.


"like I'm going to a U.N. meeting"! My new Dooney Flap Satchel makes me feel the same way!!


----------



## kweber

robin1710 said:


> the larger satchel that I have has been sagging towards the middle. I think it is because I carry too much stuff. is anyone having the same problem ?????


 
I have been carrying my large satchel for over two months daily and I haven't noticed any sagging ont he bottom yet.  I also don't carry that much stuff in it though.  I have noticed the top of the bag is starting to sag a little bit.  I dont mind because the rest of the bag seems to keep its structure.


----------



## Marie Lee

jxwilliams said:


> Ok does anyone have the large toggle sac?? I just ordered it in black and am DYING to get it!!


 please post pix, I love that bag too.  Why don't we get a DB forum already?  I love the red too, and DB has a gorgeous med blue, I wonder what will be done in that shade.   Love the ostrich too


----------



## OMG3kids

Wanna see more model pics of the toggle line!!


----------



## TXGirlie

Does anyone have a pic of the Mini in use?


----------



## jxwilliams

Marie Lee said:


> please post pix, I love that bag too.  Why don't we get a DB forum already?  I love the red too, and DB has a gorgeous med blue, I wonder what will be done in that shade.   Love the ostrich too



Here she is!  I would put in some mod pics, but we don't have a full length mirror in the house...


----------



## jxwilliams

Here are a couple more pics of my new large Toggle Sac..




And the feet on the bottom:




I really like it, but am not sure if I should've gotten it in the natural...


----------



## BgaHolic

^^It's really nice and see, I love the bottom detail! - The strip of leather with gold ball feet to stop the leather from scuffing.


----------



## donnaoh

jxwilliams said:


> Here are a couple more pics of my new large Toggle Sac..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the feet on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it, but am not sure if I should've gotten it in the natural...


Oh yummy Toggle Sac! Love it!

Can you take a pic of her filled up with your 'stuff'? thanks in advance!


----------



## OMG3kids

jxwilliams said:


> Here are a couple more pics of my new large Toggle Sac..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the feet on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it, but am not sure if I should've gotten it in the natural...





Love it!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

TXGirlie said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the Mini in use?


 
I posted a couple in post#660.


----------



## FillerAve

Large toggle is so cute! Now I want one even more 

I haven't noticed any sagging in my small satchel yet


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I haven't really liked the other pieces in the collection because of the giant stitching, but I just saw an ad for a bag that looks like the FVS but has a pocket on the outside!  It's called the Smith Bag $385.  I don't see it on the site yet.  I'm really loving it!  I hope they have it in different sizes!  

Here's a pic of the ad:


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> I haven't really liked the other pieces in the collection because of the giant stitching, but I just saw an ad for a bag that looks like the FVS but has a pocket on the outside!  It's called the Smith Bag $385.  I don't see it on the site yet.  I'm really loving it!  I hope they have it in different sizes!
> 
> Here's a pic of the ad:


Thanks for sharing! I am not sure I like the tassels on that bag...will have to see IRL. Is a gorgeous bag otherwise!


----------



## TejasMama

I like the Smith bag--bet it's gorgeous in black--and I thin the tassel comes off!


----------



## donnaoh

TejasMama said:


> I like the Smith bag--bet it's gorgeous in black--and I thin the tassel comes off!


OOoohhhh...I could try putting a tassle on the zipper pull....


----------



## robin1710

ladies sorry I forgot to mention that the bag is starting to sag at the bottom towards the middle. I do think it is going to have the "speedy sag" and that is not a good thing !!!  it will make the bag look awful .


----------



## OMG3kids

I think this is one of those bags that can still look great weathered, rugged, or with the sag. 
However, I'm sure you could find a base shaper for it. There are tons of them for LV bags.


----------



## donnaoh

the Smith Bag is on the Dooney site now! She's pretty, I like her! Here are her specs, taken directly from the website...

The Smith Bag
8L820
$398.00
L 5.25"   W 6.51"   H 9.5"   
Two outside pockets
Two inside pockets
One inside zip pocket
Cell phone pocket
Inside key hook
Strap drop length: 11"
Zipper closure
Lined
Feet

Available in Black, Brown T-Moro, Natural and Red

I have a feeling the length of the bag is not 5.25"; I think it is a typo.


----------



## OMG3kids

donnaoh said:


> the Smith Bag is on the Dooney site now! She's pretty, I like her! Here are her specs, taken directly from the website...
> 
> The Smith Bag
> 8L820
> $398.00
> L 5.25"   W 6.51"   H 9.5"
> Two outside pockets
> Two inside pockets
> One inside zip pocket
> Cell phone pocket
> Inside key hook
> Strap drop length: 11"
> Zipper closure
> Lined
> Feet
> 
> Available in Black, Brown T-Moro, Natural and Red
> 
> I have a feeling the length of the bag is not 5.25"; I think it is a typo.





I should hope that's a typo!!  LOL!!


----------



## delsol

They changed the info : L 16"   W 6.5"   H 9.5"  

That's a larger length than the large satchel, too big for me.


----------



## jroger1

All the colors say "not in stock".  A few days ago, I inquired about the florentine drawstring in red & they said it would be available in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## TejasMama

I like how it looks but I do wish they'd make a smaller version of it.  That's a pretty big tote, but I bet it's gorgeous in black!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I had a feeling it was going to be huge!  Guess I'll have to wait for the mini version again!


----------



## robin1710

I like the smith bag but too bad the straps are too long you can't carry it on your arms


----------



## donnaoh

BagaholicAnon said:


> I had a feeling it was going to be huge!  Guess I'll have to wait for the mini version again!


Me too...sigh!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I actually like the long straps so I can wear it on my shoulder!  And I LOVE the outside pockets!!!


----------



## donnaoh

The straps on the original satchel is a bit short for me but is good for those who like to carry it as a satchel...this Smith bag is similar in style but good for those of us who like to shoulder carry their bags! Like me! Yes the outside pocket is a pretty detail.


----------



## musicgirl

Just bumping this thread up.....I still love this bag!!!


----------



## donnaoh

I just got notification that the Smith bag is now available to order in all colours except for red. Is anyone interested in this bag? I wish Dooney would have mod shots on their website.


----------



## NutmegLotus

^^Yes I agree the website needs mod shots and better shots over all.


----------



## ThisIsMyPurse

Could one fit a small laptop in the Florentine and use it for a workbag?  Or work folders and papers, at least?  Thanks.


----------



## LVBagLady

ThisIsMyPurse said:


> Could one fit a small laptop in the Florentine and use it for a workbag?  Or work folders and papers, at least?  Thanks.


My netbook which measures 7" x 10" fits in the regular (largest) size satchel. It fits best laying flat on the bottom of the bag. Letter size manila file folder does not fit.


----------



## ThisIsMyPurse

LVBagLady said:


> My netbook which measures 7" x 10" fits in the regular (largest) size satchel. It fits best laying flat on the bottom of the bag. Letter size manila file folder does not fit.



Thanks much for the info.


----------



## TXGirlie

ThisIsMyPurse said:


> Could one fit a small laptop in the Florentine and use it for a workbag? Or work folders and papers, at least? Thanks.


 
If you put a laptop in this bag you might as well start doing bicep curls with it...lol.


----------



## LVBagLady

TXGirlie said:


> If you put a laptop in this bag you might as well start doing bicep curls with it...lol.


----------



## donnaoh

TXGirlie said:


> If you put a laptop in this bag you might as well start doing bicep curls with it...lol.


----------



## hanana

Wow, this bag is gorgeous!  This is why I love TPF.  I would have never found this bag on my own as I never even knew DB had bags like this.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I love this bag! Have seen it person. Very classy. It seems that D&B has been stepping up some of their designs--am very glad of that. For a while, they were going the cutesy route. And that it didn't always work.


----------



## beggarbaby

I'm looking at the measurements online and it's strange that the mini (6.25") actually seems deeper than the small (5.25"). Can anyone confirm IRL? Can you fit a hardback book into either of these sizes?


----------



## K.Doll

Hi everyone, after following this thread for so long I finally went to the DB store in the mall and got the mini satchel in natural and recieved 15 % off for showing my student id


----------



## K.Doll

here are some pics im 5'2 for reference and about 114lbs and i also put in a comparison between the dillen 2 satchel and the mini


----------



## NutmegLotus

^^Thank you for posting pics!


----------



## TejasMama

Love the mini K. Doll!  

I have the small natural one and really love it.  It's the perfect size and love that I can carry it so many different ways.


----------



## donnaoh

K.Doll said:


> here are some pics im 5'2 for reference and about 114lbs and i also put in a comparison between the dillen 2 satchel and the mini


Beautiful bag! Thanks for the pics and comparison pic with your Dillen!


----------



## pandorabox

K.Doll said:


> here are some pics im 5'2 for reference and about 114lbs and i also put in a comparison between the dillen 2 satchel and the mini



Thanks! I love they way they look on others. I went to the mall yesterday and saw both of them. I was not impressed personally with the FS, but the leather on the Dillen was super soft.. whoa... 

Your bag looks awesome on you!


----------



## TejasMama

I would like to give kudos to all the women on this thread for their great feedback and photographs.  With three different sizes, it can be hard to find which works for you and these photos are really helpful, especially the comparison ones with different sizes and the modeling shots.  So, thank you!


----------



## beggarbaby

Yeah, I wasn't impressed with the leather either, but I guess it's supposed to be more structured/stiff? Does it break in?

The ones at Nordstrom smelled SO STRONG though. In a fishy way and not really in a good leather way. What's with that? And the small seems sold out on their site. Boo.


----------



## donnaoh

Florentine Accessories!
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...bs&dbmed=email&dbname=2011-08-19_WBack2School


----------



## TXGirlie

ooh I may have to get a CP!


----------



## MissCara

I pulled the trigger and got the FS today, but I can't decide if I'm keeping it or not...


----------



## donnaoh

MissCara said:


> I pulled the trigger and got the FS today, but I can't decide if I'm keeping it or not...


Why? Please tell...


----------



## MissCara

donnaoh said:


> Why? Please tell...


 

I'm not sure it's the big huge bag I was hoping for.  I need to take a good look at it when I get home today.  Really, for the price, I should just shut up and love it.


----------



## lindacris

I was at the mall yesterday and saw a bunch of these and all of them had scratches on them so I passed them up.  I was sad because I had a coupon and need a bag in this color for fall.  Do they really scratch that easily?


----------



## pinklepurr

lindacris said:


> I was at the mall yesterday and saw a bunch of these and all of them had scratches on them so I passed them up.  I was sad because I had a coupon and need a bag in this color for fall.  Do they really scratch that easily?


Mine gets stuffed in a scooter trunk and rarely gets scratched from that! When I do get a scuff, I just rub it out with my fingers - the oils from your hands blend the scratch right in  No worries!

Which store had a coupon? Just curious  I want a smaller one in black!


----------



## Didi Boston

The scratches will def rub off very easily.  I have made a few scratches that I thought for sure had ruined the bag but they are gone and it still looks great.  
I've been looking at the wallets, very pretty but I don't know.  Anyone else looking at them?


----------



## LVBagLady

I've had mine since April. Any scratches rub right out.


----------



## donnaoh

MissCara said:


> I'm not sure it's the big huge bag I was hoping for.  I need to take a good look at it when I get home today.  Really, for the price, I should just shut up and love it.


This bag does come in the regular, small and mini sizes...Did you get the regular size? If so, perhaps the smaller versions will be perfect for you! Do show and tell what you decide in the end!


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> I've had mine since April. Any scratches rub right out.


AAaaahhhh gorgeous large pics of your bag! It is 'aging' nicely! Love it!


----------



## donnaoh

K.Doll said:


> here are some pics im 5'2 for reference and about 114lbs and i also put in a comparison between the dillen 2 satchel and the mini


Do you happen to have any mod shots of the bag with the long strap? This would be most helpful.


----------



## sallyca

I agree with the other posters. The scratches completely rub out. The leather is amazing and almost indestructible IMO.


----------



## lindacris

pinklepurr said:


> Mine gets stuffed in a scooter trunk and rarely gets scratched from that! When I do get a scuff, I just rub it out with my fingers - the oils from your hands blend the scratch right in  No worries!
> 
> Which store had a coupon? Just curious  I want a smaller one in
> black!




Belk does with a coupon and D&b is not excluded


----------



## pinklepurr

lindacris said:


> Belk does with a coupon and D&b is not excluded



Thank you! I love this bag!


----------



## TXGirlie

Here is the small one on sale- http://www.irvsluggage.com/itemd.asp?ItemNo=DOO WH 8L980 NA&srccode=GOOGLEBASE


----------



## TXGirlie

Has anyone seen the Mini for sale online lately? Besides the Dooney site of course.


----------



## donnaoh

TXGirlie said:


> Here is the small one on sale- http://www.irvsluggage.com/itemd.asp?ItemNo=DOO WH 8L980 NA&srccode=GOOGLEBASE


I have forgotten about Irv's...thanks for posting!


----------



## FillerAve

Now I really really want the Smith bag to go with my small satchel. Thinking of getting it in red... but I want to see a few more pics of it first because it seems like the red may be a bit brighter than what I am looking for.


----------



## missmoimoi

sallyca said:


> One last thing to point out.  Keep in mind the MASSIVE price diffs between the miu miu and the dooney.  I think the dooney is AMAZING value. I have 3 bals, 2 miu  mius and a bunch of other HH and RM bags.  This dooney leather is unique and wonderful. The quality of the workmanship for the price is excellent. Plus the fact that the CS is great.



Hi sallyca!  Thank you so much for sharing your sbs photos & comments: super helpful just when I needed it.  I have been buying more expensive bags in the last few years but now boom...out of nowhere I see these Dooney bags and now I want 3 all from the Florentine collection.  I'm glad they are priced better than my other Wish List stuff  but still...boom, now I want 3.  I think I can tone it down to just 2 though: this exact Florentine satchel in natural & black.  The natural was my hands down easy fave but the black has truly grown on me AND the leather is uniform & perfect.  I don't know if I'd love the med Florentine satchel as much as I've just not seen one irl.  It's been YEARS since I've carried a luggage like doctor-ish satchel so it's ok...I change bags fairly frequently but I love this...gotta have both natural & black.  (At least with the smaller Florentine flap, I only want the natural but since I prefer full zip closures, maybe I can rationalize my way out of the Bay without the 3rd bag)


----------



## missmoimoi

K.Doll said:


> here are some pics im 5'2 for reference and about 114lbs and i also put in a comparison between the dillen 2 satchel and the mini



Thank you for your modelling pics - so helpful!  The mini is a very nice size as well...unfortunately for me, all I see irl is the largest Florentine satchel, not the small and not the mini.

There are other bags from the Florentine collection on display but not all sizes of the satchel.

The Florentine hobo is tempting as well but that would be No 4, my No 3 is the double handle Florentine flap in natural.  (No 1 & 2 are the largest Florentine satchel in natural & black)...sorry to ramble on you like this


----------



## donnaoh

FillerAve said:


> Now I really really want the Smith bag to go with my small satchel. Thinking of getting it in red... but I want to see a few more pics of it first because it seems like the red may be a bit brighter than what I am looking for.


I emailed Dooney for a description on the 'red' but do not have a reply. I usually get a pretty quick reply to questions...nothing to do but wait...


----------



## indiaink

Gosh darn it, you guys - if you want a Dooney sub-forum you've got to start breaking up this thread - I see there was a post about Florentine accessories, that would have been great in another thread ... PHOO!  Let's break it up a bit!   Do separate reveals, do threads for the different Dooney things, let's get some interest going outside of this ONE thread - Vlad and Megs will never see how much interest there is in Dooney if it's just in this ONE thread...


----------



## Lexie2000

I've been carrying my Cognac Ostrich small satchel ever since I got it. I sooo love this bag and because of the embossed look it isn't going to show blemishes as easy as my Natural Large. I'd have to say my Black medium Hobo is a close 2nd. It's amazing in black. I know I am going to get another variety of these Florentine bags. For the price and quality, they can't be beat.


----------



## missmoimoi

donnaoh said:


> I emailed Dooney for a description on the 'red' but do not have a reply. I usually get a pretty quick reply to questions...nothing to do but wait...



Oh, I found a photo online of the red florentine satchel with another one in the background.  Not my ideal shade of red for this specific style of bag...if it were rich, deep, dark and crimson...leaning towards a burgundy, I'd be in big trouble (i.e. wanting 3 of these bags in different colours)


----------



## missmoimoi

Hi again donnaoh!  I realize now that you've already seen the photo I'm talking about...it was already posted here on TPF anyway.  If it was more like MbMJ crimson, I'd love it more...wine red at least...


----------



## teaparties

I fell in love with this bag... how beautiful! I ordered one today and haven't yet seen it in person, but I'm sure I'll love it. Thanks to all of you who posted photos! I haven't been this excited about a bag in a long time.


----------



## tinazach

Macy's "Shop for a Cause" 25% off SATURDAY August 27th... The Shopping Pass is $5 & you can Pre-Sale if you want. D&B is not excluded. I bought the Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I like the Natural too but need a Black back. The difference in size is similar to RM MAB -vs- RM Mini MAB I think. I heard MJ is going to be making a style similar to this bc of how popular it has become for D&B.


----------



## beggarbaby

Wait, is that an in-store only thing? And do their stores actually carry the small? The site doesn't seem to.


----------



## tinazach

beggarbaby said:


> Wait, is that an in-store only thing? And do their stores actually carry the small? The site doesn't seem to.


 
The Additional 25% can be used for purchases In-Store & Online on SAT 8/27. The Florentine Small Satchel was available at 2 local Macy's in my area. I believe the PreSale is only available In-Store. 

HTH


----------



## FillerAve

Anyone have any pics of the Brown T-Moro color?

I think I may wait for a smaller version of the Smith bag - its huge!


----------



## donnaoh

FillerAve said:


> Anyone have any pics of the Brown T-Moro color?
> 
> I think I may wait for a smaller version of the Smith bag - its huge!


Have you seen the Smith Bag?? And will there be a smaller version of it coming out??

I have a feeling the Brown T-moro will look exactly like the t-moro in the Alto line...a very very dark choco-lata brown


----------



## donnaoh

Oh FillerAve....click onto the Slim Cosmetic Case under accessories and you will see what the t-Moro and red looks like...


----------



## FillerAve

donnaoh said:


> Oh FillerAve....click onto the Slim Cosmetic Case under accessories and you will see what the t-Moro and red looks like...



Thanks!! The red is definitely way too bright for bright... such a shame, I really wish it was a deeper shade. The T-Moro is awesome though!

I haven't seen the Smith bag in person sadly  but the dimensions just seem a bit too big for my liking. The small satchel I have is about as big as I'd like to go for an everyday bag. I may change my mind though


----------



## donnaoh

FillerAve said:


> Thanks!! The red is definitely way too bright for bright... such a shame, I really wish it was a deeper shade. The T-Moro is awesome though!
> 
> I haven't seen the Smith bag in person sadly  but the dimensions just seem a bit too big for my liking. The small satchel I have is about as big as I'd like to go for an everyday bag. I may change my mind though


I agree, it is too bright a red. I would have gone crazy and bought a whole pile of Florentine styles if it were a burgundy colour instead of a tomato red.:shame: I love burgundy.


----------



## TXGirlie

They really need to make the bordeaux color available for this style!


----------



## donnaoh

TXGirlie said:


> They really need to make the bordeaux color available for this style!


I completely agree!


----------



## handBAGloverr

Thank you Tinazach for the information about the 25% discount at Macys for D&B!!! I've been debating on buying this bag for a couple of weeks but when I heard Macy's is having a special sale today (AUG 27/2011) I couldn't pass up buying it. You have to buy the 5 dollar coupon to get the 25% off on the Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel - normally D&B is excluded but this is a special sale! I saved $100!!! (I think you can get the discount online too, but I'm not positive.) I got the small one, which is the perfect size! It is on the heavy side but I don't mind because it's so cute! It holds a good amount, I can fit my e-reader, make up bag, wallet, keys, camera, phone, planner, and eye glass case. I know when I was debating on getting this bag I couldn't decide which size would be good for me, so check out the pics and see if the small is for you. I put the cereal box on top of the purse so you could roughly see the size of the purse. Also the pic where I'm using the strap I folded it over so it would be a good size just carrying it on my shoulder (if you want to know how let me know), otherwise it's kind of long. If you want to wear it long you can also wear it cross body!


----------



## handBAGloverr

beggarbaby said:


> Wait, is that an in-store only thing? And do their stores actually carry the small? The site doesn't seem to.



Yes, I know Macys has the small one for sure cause that's where I got mine, but they have limited quantities. I went to 2 different Macys to get this because the bag they have on display are all scratched and didn't have anymore in stock. Finally the third Macys I went to they had a brand new one still in the plastic wrap straight from Dooney and Burke. I would suggest ordering it online so you know your going to get a non scratched one.


----------



## TXGirlie

Macy's must be out because I can't add the small one to my cart anymore. Oh well!


----------



## handBAGloverr

TXGirlie said:


> Macy's must be out because I can't add the small one to my cart anymore. Oh well!



You can still get it online at D&B, dillards, or nordies but u wont get the 25% off


----------



## TXGirlie

handBAGloverr said:


> You can still get it online at D&B, dillards, or nordies but u wont get the 25% off


 
I know...I don't really need a black one anyway! Still hoping for more colors to come out, like bordeaux!


----------



## missmoimoi

handBAGloverr said:


> Thank you Tinazach for the information about the 25% discount at Macys for D&B!!! I've been debating on buying this bag for a couple of weeks but when I heard Macy's is having a special sale today (AUG 27/2011) I couldn't pass up buying it. You have to buy the 5 dollar coupon to get the 25% off on the Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel - normally D&B is excluded but this is a special sale! I saved $100!!! (I think you can get the discount online too, but I'm not positive.) I got the small one, which is the perfect size! It is on the heavy side but I don't mind because it's so cute! It holds a good amount, I can fit my e-reader, make up bag, wallet, keys, camera, phone, planner, and eye glass case. I know when I was debating on getting this bag I couldn't decide which size would be good for me, so check out the pics and see if the small is for you. I put the cereal box on top of the purse so you could roughly see the size of the purse. Also the pic where I'm using the strap I folded it over so it would be a good size just carrying it on my shoulder (if you want to know how let me know), otherwise it's kind of long. If you want to wear it long you can also wear it cross body!



Darn - I didn't know about this until just now.  25% is pretty decent.  I just bought the full size black Florentine satchel on Thurs using a little $25 gift card but I also want this bag in natural (I'd be happy with smaller version but it's not in stock locally anyway).  I also want the Florentine flap satchel in natural...rats, 25% off is pretty decent and I've missed it.  We don't have much stock locally...once it sells, it's gone!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Here's one for 15% off and they ship really quickly!

http://www.irvsluggage.com/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Satchel-Natural/DOO-WH-8L940-NA


----------



## DesigningStyle

missmoimoi said:


> Darn - I didn't know about this until just now.  25% is pretty decent.  I just bought the full size black Florentine satchel on Thurs using a little $25 gift card but I also want this bag in natural (I'd be happy with smaller version but it's not in stock locally anyway).  I also want the Florentine flap satchel in natural...rats, 25% off is pretty decent and I've missed it.  We don't have much stock locally...once it sells, it's gone!





Coach Lover Too said:


> Here's one for 15% off and they ship really quickly!
> 
> http://www.irvsluggage.com/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Leather-Satchel-Natural/DOO-WH-8L940-NA



Irvs gives free shipping too.

And if you use  ***********  you get an additional 4%.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

^^^^Wow, that's even better!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Has anyone seen the Smith bag IRL?


----------



## loogirl

Has anyone seen the darker brown shade in real life yet? I saw the option online but its not available yet.


----------



## donnaoh

loogirl said:


> Has anyone seen the darker brown shade in real life yet? I saw the option online but its not available yet.


I have not seen the T-moro IRL but there is the large Satchel pictured in all the colours on the Nordies site...


----------



## missmoimoi

Oh, the brown t-moro is really nice but I'm not sure I like the red zipper showing *so* much?  Maybe it'll grow on me?


----------



## donnaoh

missmoimoi said:


> Darn - I didn't know about this until just now.  25% is pretty decent.  I just bought the full size black Florentine satchel on Thurs using a little $25 gift card but I also want this bag in natural (I'd be happy with smaller version but it's not in stock locally anyway).  I also want the Florentine flap satchel in natural...rats, 25% off is pretty decent and I've missed it.  We don't have much stock locally...once it sells, it's gone!


Can you please show off what you purchased? Would love to see some pics!

I am hoping to get the Mini Satchel in T-moro..let's see if I can find one...


----------



## missmoimoi

donnaoh said:


> Can you please show off what you purchased? Would love to see some pics!
> 
> I am hoping to get the Mini Satchel in T-moro..let's see if I can find one...



Hi donnaoh!  I took some photos of the new twins but was wondering if I post, am I just fueling my obsession/addiction to the hunt/acquisition?  Duh!  Of course I am and at least tpf members understand


----------



## missmoimoi

donnaoh said:


> Can you please show off what you purchased? Would love to see some pics!
> 
> I am hoping to get the Mini Satchel in T-moro..let's see if I can find one...



Hi again donnaoh, I was wondering if I should pursue a small florentine satchel in t-Moro as I like the co our but cannot/should not get 3 heavy satchels.  Classic heavy doctor-like satchel is ok but can't own 3.  Locally, we never received any of the smaller ones. But I think I could get used to the red zipper contrasting dark brown.


----------



## magee

My first post on this forum! Anyway, what I really want to tell you is Dillards is having a great sale on Dooney & Bourke! I just bought the Florentine Satchel for myself, and at these prices I might go get another. 

http://www.dillards.com/shop/Dooney...gId=-1&splashlink=header_handbags&storeId=301


----------



## donnaoh

magee said:


> My first post on this forum! Anyway, what I really want to tell you is Dillards is having a great sale on Dooney & Bourke! I just bought the Florentine Satchel for myself, and at these prices I might go get another.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/shop/Dooney...gId=-1&splashlink=header_handbags&storeId=301


Holy Toledo! thanks* magee*!!


----------



## donnaoh

missmoimoi said:


> Hi again donnaoh, I was wondering if I should pursue a small florentine satchel in t-Moro as I like the co our but cannot/should not get 3 heavy satchels.  Classic heavy doctor-like satchel is ok but can't own 3.  Locally, we never received any of the smaller ones. But I think I could get used to the red zipper contrasting dark brown.


You can order from their website and I think for $20 Dooney will deliver to Canada. My friend did that and there wasn't any duty either!


----------



## JennFromWI

magee said:


> My first post on this forum! Anyway, what I really want to tell you is Dillards is having a great sale on Dooney & Bourke! I just bought the Florentine Satchel for myself, and at these prices I might go get another.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/shop/Dooney...gId=-1&splashlink=header_handbags&storeId=301



Thanks magee!!  I just bought the suede pocket satchel I have been eyeing the last couple weeks.  What a great deal - I love saving money on something I was going to buy anyway.


----------



## magee

You're all quite welcome!


----------



## hanana

Awesome first post, thank you!!
I finally took the plunge and ordered the Florentine Satchel.
Price was so good, I got one for a friend as well.  Hope she likes it too!



magee said:


> My first post on this forum! Anyway, what I really want to tell you is Dillards is having a great sale on Dooney & Bourke! I just bought the Florentine Satchel for myself, and at these prices I might go get another.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/shop/Dooney...gId=-1&splashlink=header_handbags&storeId=301


----------



## Googleme

hanana said:


> Awesome first post, thank you!!
> I finally took the plunge and ordered the Florentine Satchel.
> Price was so good, I got one for a friend as well.  Hope she likes it too!




I saw it in Dillards today for 30% off and if you show the online add in Macy's they will match PLUS an additional 15% off!!


----------



## magee

Googleme said:


> I saw it in Dillards today for 30% off and if you show the online add in Macy's they will match PLUS an additional 15% off!!



Oh WOW! They're practically giving them away


----------



## Googleme

magee said:


> Oh WOW! They're practically giving them away



When I saw it, i stopped breathing a little. lol I HAVE to get both the black and natural because I cant run the risk of waiting for another sale. lol


----------



## missmoimoi

You're all so lucky!  It's soooooooooooo easy to shop in the states!


----------



## lindylee

I'm so excited!  I just ordered the small florentine satchel in black from Dillards online.  It was $243.60 before tax/shipping.


----------



## FillerAve

I am resisting getting anything from the Dillard's sale but ITS SO HARD!!!


----------



## magee

Dillard's didn't charge me tax. Now if I would have walked into Macy's, they would have charged me tax. Tax or no tax, it's still a GREAT savings.


----------



## magee

Oh also, the other day I called the Dooney outlet and asked them how often they get deliveries and they said twice a week. The sales rep also told me their normal prices are marked down 40%. And sometimes they have extra sales ontop of that.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Does anyone have the MINI satchel? Do you think it's too small?

I bit the bullet and got the Florentine satchel in the small size on Dillard's site. Macy's wouldn't price match it for me. I kept calling back for a different representative, but they all rejected me.  I also called 3 Macy's store and asked if they would price match, but they all said no. 

I wanted to purchase the bag from Macy's because I have 3 Macy's gift cards. I guess I'll just use them for something else.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

magee said:


> Dillard's didn't charge me tax. Now if I would have walked into Macy's, they would have charged me tax. Tax or no tax, it's still a GREAT savings.



Dillard's didn't charge tax, but they charged me $15 for shipping.
Macy's charges me 6% tax, but free shipping.

Dillard's still came out cheaper for me because of their sale.


----------



## lindylee

I got charged tax and shipping but I have a Dillards locally which may be why?  They didn't have it any of the stores I have access to.


----------



## magee

lindylee said:


> I got charged tax and shipping but I have a Dillards locally which may be why?  They didn't have it any of the stores I have access to.



Yes, if you have a Dillard's or Macy's or whatever store in your state, then they charge you sales tax.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

magee said:


> Yes, if you have a Dillard's or Macy's or whatever store in your state, then they charge you sales tax.



That is very interesting. I didn't know that. 

Too bad I have like 100 Macy's within a 1 mile radius from me.


----------



## yumikins

I got the mini satchel in black and have been using it for a week..it's just right for me..

I have a LV speedy 25 and the mini looks smaller than the speedy. I don't fill either of the bags up full, but when I put my usual stuff in..the speedy has more room left than the mini.

Also it didn't want to fold the first two days....its folding really nicely now. The handles are somewhat short, but the longer strap is the right length crossbody (I'm around 5'3) and it's not even set to the shortest hole.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

yumikins said:


> I got the mini satchel in black and have been using it for a week..it's just right for me..
> 
> I have a LV speedy 25 and the mini looks smaller than the speedy. I don't fill either of the bags up full, but when I put my usual stuff in..the speedy has more room left than the mini.
> 
> Also it didn't want to fold the first two days....its folding really nicely now. The handles are somewhat short, but the longer strap is the right length crossbody (I'm around 5'3) and it's not even set to the shortest hole.



Can you please show us a picture of you modelling it  or at least a picture of the mini satchel?


----------



## Grace123

Hey check this out:

http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=66481&Sale=n&pg=1


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Grace123 said:


> Hey check this out:
> 
> http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=66481&Sale=n&pg=1



The flap reminds me of the Florentine satchel, but I still prefer Dooney's handbag and the price is a little more forgiving.


----------



## beggarbaby

I saw that elsewhere, but it has no crossbody option so it seems less versatile to me.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

For any of those who missed out on Dillard's 30% off sale, you might still want to consider checking out Lord and Taylor's site.

Lord and Taylor is offering 20% off + free shipping. Dooney is included in this sale. 

Lord and Taylor's site says that Dooney is *EXCLUDED* from this sale, but I did a "test" checkout and the coupon code *NOW *applied to the order with 2 Dooney Florentine satchels.

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4kUZuQoFCmQ/TmggODJIo2I/AAAAAAAABYc/CthBZDBPXuc/s512/dooney.JPG

I didn't actually purchase the bags from Lord and Taylor. I already got what I wanted from Dillard's sale.


----------



## lindylee

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> For any of those who missed out on Dillard's 30% off sale, you might still want to consider checking out Lord and Taylor's site.
> 
> Lord and Taylor is offering 20% off + free shipping. Dooney is included in this sale.
> 
> Lord and Taylor's site says that Dooney is *EXCLUDED* from this sale, but I did a "test" checkout and the coupon code *NOW *applied to the order with 2 Dooney Florentine satchels.
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4kUZuQoFCmQ/TmggODJIo2I/AAAAAAAABYc/CthBZDBPXuc/s512/dooney.JPG
> 
> I didn't actually purchase the bags from Lord and Taylor. I already got what I wanted from Dillard's sale.


 
What did you get from the Dillard's sale?  My black small florentine satchel arrived in the mail today.  I really like it!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

lindylee said:


> What did you get from the Dillard's sale?  My black small florentine satchel arrived in the mail today.  I really like it!



I got the small florentine satchel in Natural and it's suppose to be delivered at my house tomorrow.


----------



## novosibirsk

I got the large satchel in black at L&T today! 
Printed coupon doesn't say a thing about D&B exclusions. On the top of it, the price tag on the bag says $358 and SA gave me this price + 20% off. Ended with $300.xx for the bag including tax.


----------



## beggarbaby

Got the small natural satchel from the Irv's Luggage sale. I'm thinking about taking the tassels off even if I have to cut some stitches... sacrilege?? I really like the cleaner look w/o tassels. Hmmm.


----------



## missmoimoi

Can anyone post their own photos of this yet?  It has grown on me... and that red zipper doesn't bother me anymore.  We don't have any florentine t-moro stock at all here.


----------



## yumikins

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Can you please show us a picture of you modelling it  or at least a picture of the mini satchel?




Here are some pics of the mini satchel! Sorry, no modeling pics :x I apologize for the inconvenience of clicking on the links..when I tried to insert image, it was so big! 

When I first received it, I was shocked at how big the d&b dustbag is!
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4098.jpg

The flap would not bend at first, looked like this: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4095.jpg

After a while, it would bend down..
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4085.jpg

Size comparison to the LV Speedy 25:
front:http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4091.jpg
side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4102.jpg

More pics of the bag!
back: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4112.jpg

handles up: 
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4087.jpg

side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4086.jpg

crossbody strap (the hole I use it on): 
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4106.jpg

logo (kind of blends in): 
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4109.jpg

inside: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4092.jpg

on the crook of the arm? (you can see there's not much room..might be uncomfortable for those with bigger arms): 
http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4114.jpg


----------



## bemidjigreen

Hi all--just wanted to cast another thumbs up vote for the dooney fvl satchel!  I just got mine--ordered from dillards during the sale.  My jaw dropped when I opened the box.  It is a stunner!  I can't believe I found this beauty at 30% off!

I am got the small, but I think the large would have suited me better--as I could have fit my ipad into it.  However, I was worried about the speedy like sag issue.

Anyone have any updates with their experience of the sag issue?


----------



## magee

I got the small one too because I was afraid the regular one would have been too big. But I think it might have been okay for me. I was going by the measurements listed in the description, but I find the top to be a little cramped for my liking. I'll give it a try for awhile and see if it grows on me.


----------



## lindylee

I also got the small and I'm glad I did as it's heavy enough in this size I can't imagine the weight of the larger one.  
If they go on sale again anywhere let me know so I can get the natural!!
I love this bag!


----------



## hanana

Hey Ladies,
I received my large Florentine Satchel (Natural) today from Dillards, and while I love almost everything about the bag (color, shape, leather), there are scratches all over it!  I couldn't believe it, there is no way this bag is new or it was mishandled during packaging.  I called up Dillards today to complain, and they said the bags are on backorder.  Do you think it's fair if I ask for a slight discount as it is not in new condition?
Also wanted to say that the Large size is great for me, but I tend to like larger bags I guess.  And since I'm used to Marc Jacobs bags, it is not as heavy as I feared it might be from what people have said 
All in all, really like the bag, but not happy about the scratches.  If you also purchased from Dillards (and I think there are a lot of us), please inspect your bag carefully!


----------



## bemidjigreen

The Florentine leather scratches easily, say if you drag your finger nail over it..  But should rub right out with your finger.  Also, the leather will darken with exposure to sun and from the oils in your hands.
If the scratches dont rub out, I would definitely return it.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

yumikins said:


> Here are some pics of the mini satchel! Sorry, no modeling pics :x I apologize for the inconvenience of clicking on the links..when I tried to insert image, it was so big!
> 
> When I first received it, I was shocked at how big the d&b dustbag is!
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4098.jpg
> 
> The flap would not bend at first, looked like this: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4095.jpg
> 
> After a while, it would bend down..
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4085.jpg
> 
> Size comparison to the LV Speedy 25:
> front:http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4091.jpg
> side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4102.jpg
> 
> More pics of the bag!
> back: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4112.jpg
> 
> handles up:
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4087.jpg
> 
> side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4086.jpg
> 
> crossbody strap (the hole I use it on):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4106.jpg
> 
> logo (kind of blends in):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4109.jpg
> 
> inside: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4092.jpg
> 
> on the crook of the arm? (you can see there's not much room..might be uncomfortable for those with bigger arms):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4114.jpg



oh my goodness, thanx soooo much for taking so many lovely pictures of the bag


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

hanana said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I received my large Florentine Satchel (Natural) today from Dillards, and while I love almost everything about the bag (color, shape, leather), there are scratches all over it!  I couldn't believe it, there is no way this bag is new or it was mishandled during packaging.  I called up Dillards today to complain, and they said the bags are on backorder.  Do you think it's fair if I ask for a slight discount as it is not in new condition?
> Also wanted to say that the Large size is great for me, but I tend to like larger bags I guess.  And since I'm used to Marc Jacobs bags, it is not as heavy as I feared it might be from what people have said
> All in all, really like the bag, but not happy about the scratches.  If you also purchased from Dillards (and I think there are a lot of us), please inspect your bag carefully!



I scratched my Florentine bag (in the small size) by accident with my nails and when I rubbed the scratch with my thumb, the scratch came right out and it looks brand new. 

Try rubbing your thumb or fingers on the scratches and see if they'll go away.


----------



## hanana

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I scratched my Florentine bag (in the small size) by accident with my nails and when I rubbed the scratch with my thumb, the scratch came right out and it looks brand new.
> 
> Try rubbing your thumb or fingers on the scratches and see if they'll go away.



Thanks for the tip CinnamonCoco and bemidjigreen.  I tried rubbing the scratches, and some came off, but some did not (the deeper ones).  Dillards actually called me back and said they would give me 10% off for the damage so I just decided to keep it.  Seems like it's going to scratch anyway with use.  I guess there's no need for me to baby it since it's scratched up to begin with.  You can say it adds character to the bag.

I have been carrying it every day since I got it, and I really like it!  The only problem is that the buckle on the strap hurts me a little when I carry it crossbody style.  Also, the flap is a bit stiff right now, but I hear that gets better with age.


----------



## missmoimoi

I know I'm going to pursue this bag in T-moro...I just know it.  In the meantime, I might get the Florentine Flap in natural today.  Obviously, I'm obsessed with the Dooney Florentine collection


----------



## JennFromWI

Did anyone else see the new styles on the Dooney website?  Nubuk.  Looks pretty cool.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55229


----------



## tootledee

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning. And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!


 
Love that bag and the leather is nice in person also


----------



## tootledee

yumikins said:


> Here are some pics of the mini satchel! Sorry, no modeling pics :x I apologize for the inconvenience of clicking on the links..when I tried to insert image, it was so big!
> 
> When I first received it, I was shocked at how big the d&b dustbag is!
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4098.jpg
> 
> The flap would not bend at first, looked like this: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4095.jpg
> 
> After a while, it would bend down..
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4085.jpg
> 
> Size comparison to the LV Speedy 25:
> front:http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4091.jpg
> side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4102.jpg
> 
> More pics of the bag!
> back: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4112.jpg
> 
> handles up:
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4087.jpg
> 
> side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4086.jpg
> 
> crossbody strap (the hole I use it on):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4106.jpg
> 
> logo (kind of blends in):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4109.jpg
> 
> inside: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4092.jpg
> 
> on the crook of the arm? (you can see there's not much room..might be uncomfortable for those with bigger arms):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4114.jpg


 Love this bag.  Thanks for the pics


----------



## tootledee

yumikins said:


> Here are some pics of the mini satchel! Sorry, no modeling pics :x I apologize for the inconvenience of clicking on the links..when I tried to insert image, it was so big!
> 
> When I first received it, I was shocked at how big the d&b dustbag is!
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4098.jpg
> 
> The flap would not bend at first, looked like this: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4095.jpg
> 
> After a while, it would bend down..
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4085.jpg
> 
> Size comparison to the LV Speedy 25:
> front:http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4091.jpg
> side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4102.jpg
> 
> More pics of the bag!
> back: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4112.jpg
> 
> handles up:
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4087.jpg
> 
> side: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4086.jpg
> 
> crossbody strap (the hole I use it on):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4106.jpg
> 
> logo (kind of blends in):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4109.jpg
> 
> inside: http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4092.jpg
> 
> on the crook of the arm? (you can see there's not much room..might be uncomfortable for those with bigger arms):
> http://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/yumikins/DSCN4114.jpg


   Love this bag...thanks for the pics


----------



## FillerAve

I got the zip around wallet in T-Moro to go with my satchel - I love it! It is very very simple, which the dark brown emphasizes. Only distinguishing parts is the red lining around the zipper and the thick stitching.


----------



## missmoimoi

JennFromWI said:


> Did anyone else see the new styles on the Dooney website?  Nubuk.  Looks pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55229



Oh!  I love nubuk but I'm always iffy about 2 toned bags.  I don't mind different textures though (nubuk body & leather trim).

I noticed the new suede Dooney bags today though (not part of florentine collection) and I like the charcoal & t-moro best.


----------



## TXGirlie

ooh I like those nubuck satchels!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Just went to Macy's and saw the mini satchel. It's too small for me. I'm glad that I got the small satchel.


----------



## annie1

I received the satchel in the embossed ostrich does anyone think the trap is to long for a shoulder bag or are you using it cross body got it from nordies so on one size


----------



## LisaMo

I went to the Nordstrom website and they have the large satchel in Red!!!!! However I could not find it on any other site.  Has anyone spotted this one in person?


----------



## annie1

anyone using the Ostrich satchel carried on the shoulder or just hand held....


----------



## donnaoh

LisaMo said:


> I went to the Nordstrom website and they have the large satchel in Red!!!!! However I could not find it on any other site.  Has anyone spotted this one in person?


Yes I saw it at Nordies! it is not my shade of red as I am looking for a dark wine, burgundy colour bag...


----------



## Marie Lee

love the nubuck,  hven't seen the red, but red bags, love them too, it's a good one however they do it


----------



## TXGirlie

I love the wine nubuck. It's dark enough to be bordeaux. I want it in another style though...


----------



## LisaMo

Donnaoh is it a true red or an orange red?


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

The florentine satchel in the color natural darkens over time. Do you guys think the red satchel will do the same and darken a little bit over time?


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I think it will darken at least a little. But it depends on how much you use it, and if you treat it.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

TXGirlie said:


> ^^ I think it will darken at least a little. But it depends on how much you use it, and if you treat it.




I heard that for this bag, you're not suppose to treat it or it'll ruin the leather. thinkin:


----------



## shelzbags

I regularly treat my Florentine with conditioner/cleaner, and I think it just makes it softer and richer. Mine is the medium natural satchel. I like the leather to be a little darker, though.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

:help: I have some water stains on my florentine satchel.  I wore it out in the rain.   

Is there any way to fix the damage?


----------



## donnaoh

LisaMo said:


> Donnaoh is it a true red or an orange red?


It is definitely not a true red in my eyes...has a bit of orange in it...I think Dooney could have made the red for this bag more intense or more saturated.


----------



## bemidjigreen

I treated my natural florentine satchel with apple leather care conditioner--it didn't change the color of the bag or overly soften it.  I have had water drip on the handle, bit of the rain on the body and most recently spilled coffee on a table and had it flow under the base of the bag.  All of these I wiped the bag and it dried with no mark left behind.


----------



## Dallastxcutie

Hi, I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies knew anything about the Calf leather from Dooney? I have yet to see/feel it and I am interested in a coin purse made of this leather?


----------



## nutz4purses

I have fell in love with the Florentine Satchel, GORGEOUS bags ladies!!! I need your help with size... I either want the small or the mini. I carry a LV speedy 30 and its a great size for me. Is the small about the same size as my speedy 30 or is the mini? 
Thanks so much and PLEASE help me quickly, I want to purchase, LOL!!!


----------



## yumikins

I have the mini and the speedy 25. I feel that mini is even smaller than the speedy 25. I have not seen the small, but I feel like that might be closer to the speedy 30.


----------



## nutz4purses

yumikins said:


> I have the mini and the speedy 25. I feel that mini is even smaller than the speedy 25. I have not seen the small, but I feel like that might be closer to the speedy 30.




Thanks so much for your help! I better go with the small instead of the mini, I do love your mini but I carry so much junk, lol! Love your speedy BTW, I have it in the Azur 30. Thanks again... I think I will order the Natural first then the Black next, since I own several Black bags. Both your bags are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## yumikins

nutz4purses said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I better go with the small instead of the mini, I do love your mini but I carry so much junk, lol! Love your speedy BTW, I have it in the Azur 30. Thanks again... I think I will order the Natural first then the Black next, since I own several Black bags. Both your bags are GORGEOUS!!!



I'm glad I was able to help! Check the dimensions also if you are ever unsure..because I have never seen the small in person, can only tell you about the mini. Thanks! I love the azur print..but am so afraid to get it dirty/color transferred..so I use my mini more often now!


----------



## mommyof4kids

Hi all has anyone heard if they are going to bring back the alto doctor bag? I am really wanting one. I have the Florentine Vachetta Satchel ( love, love , love) but, I can't stop wanting the Doctor bag.

Thanks all!!


----------



## mommyof4kids

Hi all one more question I have found one I like for 365.00. And i am wondering what you all hink about the price? But it's the http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=23593. I also noticed with this bag, it has silver and does not have gold stiching. But in the photo on the doony site it doesn't either. Is this just for this bag?


----------



## annie1

I ordered the small also the large IRL was HUGE and the mini dimensions looked too small thanks for the pic to compare


----------



## nutz4purses

annie1 said:


> I ordered the small also the large IRL was HUGE and the mini dimensions looked too small thanks for the pic to compare



What color did you order? I like both the Black and Natural and don't know which to order first, lol!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I have the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and Dooney Florentine Satchel in Small. I saw the Florentine MINI in store and it is definitely smaller than the Speedy 30. The Florentine Small is smaller than the Speedy 30, but it is not too small. I actually love the size of the Florentine Small and find that the Speedy 30 is a little bit big.


----------



## annie1

nutz4purses said:


> What color did you order? I like both the Black and Natural and don't know which to order first, lol!


 

I ordered it in the Natural


----------



## Nancy in VA

Just saw this bag in person - love it! - hated Dooney for years but saw the mini satchel and I must have it - the next size up is much too large and heavy for me but the mini is not really too small


----------



## nutz4purses

Nancy in VA said:


> Just saw this bag in person - love it! - hated Dooney for years but saw the mini satchel and I must have it - the next size up is much too large and heavy for me but the mini is not really too small



Was it the mini or the small? I know they make 3 different sizes and I am trying to decide out of the mini and the small, think I am going with the small but I have yet to see them IRL.


----------



## nutz4purses

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I have the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 and Dooney Florentine Satchel in Small. I saw the Florentine MINI in store and it is definitely smaller than the Speedy 30. The Florentine Small is smaller than the Speedy 30, but it is not too small. I actually love the size of the Florentine Small and find that the Speedy 30 is a little bit big.




Thanks so much for your help


----------



## li mackenzie

might as well forget about my future coach purchase and jump over to dooney once again..i had a mini julielte in zebra satchel before but found it too small for me so i sold it then had a brief fling with coach and now i/m going back to dooney. craftsmanship wise i'd go to dooney in anyday altho coach has really cute designs..


----------



## annie1

I received the small and I think its too small - the strap is long like the regualr size one for someone 5ft is the regular satchel to large this just looks small imo and any thoughts on the embossed one?


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Hey all,

What do you use to condition the leather of the Dooney Florentine satchel? Also, where can I buy the leather conditioner and how do I use it?


----------



## SilverFilly

I have a question for everyone who has had this bag for a while and carried it regularly, how does it wear?  I'd really appreciate it if someone would take the time and post pics of their bag that they've carried.  I've read they soften from their original firmness, but do they start to sag?


Also, I thought this may interest some of you.....more colors coming!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...Florentine-Vachetta-Satchel-W-Removable-Strap


----------



## TXGirlie

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Hey all,
> 
> What do you use to condition the leather of the Dooney Florentine satchel? Also, where can I buy the leather conditioner and how do I use it?


 
Apple leather care cream should be fine. leatherstuff.com carries it. I use it on virtually all my unglazed bags, and it works very well!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

SilverFilly said:


> I have a question for everyone who has had this bag for a while and carried it regularly, how does it wear?  I'd really appreciate it if someone would take the time and post pics of their bag that they've carried.  I've read they soften from their original firmness, but do they start to sag?
> 
> 
> Also, I thought this may interest some of you.....more colors coming!
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...Florentine-Vachetta-Satchel-W-Removable-Strap



Honestly, the bag looks better with age. I've had my Florentine satchel in Natural Small for a couple of weeks and it already darken and soften ALOT. The base does not sag, but the flap does, which is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## TXGirlie

SilverFilly said:


> I have a question for everyone who has had this bag for a while and carried it regularly, how does it wear? I'd really appreciate it if someone would take the time and post pics of their bag that they've carried. I've read they soften from their original firmness, but do they start to sag?
> 
> 
> Also, I thought this may interest some of you.....more colors coming!
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...Florentine-Vachetta-Satchel-W-Removable-Strap


 
It does seem like the bag frame is sagging more with use, but that's normal for leather anyway. I find Dooney's leather to be stiffer than other brand's leathers, so it should take longer before it happens overall.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

TXGirlie said:


> Apple leather care cream should be fine. leatherstuff.com carries it. I use it on virtually all my unglazed bags, and it works very well!



Is there a leather condition that I can buy at a store that's easily accessible, such as Walmart, Target, Shoprite, CVS, etc?


----------



## FillerAve

I've had my small satchel for a month and a half or so and I use it almost every work day - it's def starting to show signs of sagging but I actually like it more now


----------



## indiaink

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Is there a leather condition that I can buy at a store that's easily accessible, such as Walmart, Target, Shoprite, CVS, etc?



Stop in at any Coach store and pick up a bottle of Coach conditioner.


----------



## Nancy in VA

I was looking at the mini - the mini really isnt mini, the small is large, and the large is gigantic - LOL


----------



## K.Doll

I just left my local DB store and they have the red and t-moro florentine satchels. The red is really bright kinda reminds me of a stop sign but the t-moro is beautiful, the way the red stiching shows up against the brown and the leather felt really soft and buttery. I wish I would have waited and got the small t-moro instead of the mini natural my only complaint is I find that the handles on the small are a little long


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I agree with you *Nancy*:  I think the mini is the perfect size and the large is huge!

Also *K.Doll*, I actually wish the mini had longer handles, it's a really tight fit sometimes when I'm carrying it in my hand and trying to reach in to the bag.  But the small was too big for me.


----------



## pinklepurr

oooh, ordered the royal blue on Easy Pay. Shoot, I was trying to hold out and just get the small satchel in black. Ah well, looks like I'll be getting that too one day!


----------



## sammytheMUA

ok, i want this bag... hopefully i can get it friday!


----------



## missmoimoi

K.Doll said:


> I just left my local DB store and they have the red and t-moro florentine satchels. The red is really bright kinda reminds me of a stop sign but the t-moro is beautiful, the way the red stiching shows up against the brown and the leather felt really soft and buttery. I wish I would have waited and got the small t-moro instead of the mini natural my only complaint is I find that the handles on the small are a little long



Oh I'm longing for a t-moro florentine satchel to appear locally.  I did buy the t-moro florentine med hobo and I LOVE t-moro leather.  I don't think I care for the red so it doesn't matter if that shows up or not.  There are several bags from the florentine collection that I like, so anything else in t-moro would be welcome


----------



## K.Doll

After seeing the t-moro it has me wanting a lv ebene speedy


----------



## BgaHolic

OMG! Ladies! Kate Spade came out with an exact replica of the Florentine satchel (well, not quite as detailed and nice)!


----------



## Princess Garnet

indiaink said:


> Stop in at any Coach store and pick up a bottle of Coach conditioner.


 
Burlington Coat Factory and Nordstrom carries leather conditioners, too.


----------



## pinklepurr

Has anyone seen this new Sak purse?

http://www.thesak.com/Reggio_Leather_Satchel/pd/cl/4123/np/221/p/1623.html

It's a cheap alternative and I LOVE the mushroom color! I could do without the zippred pocket, but for the price, I could deal with it. They have really good sales and coupon codes here and there.


----------



## gladiola1167

So I have a question for all you gals that own this bag... I have been reading mixed reviews on whether to treat the bag prior to use or not. I have the Apple rain & stain repellent, as well as the Apple conditioner. Should I be pre-treating this with the rain repellent first? Or should I just leave it as is? D&B rep said not to do anything as the leather needs to breathe and it will slow down the darkening process. But, I am afraid of getting rain spots if I don't do anything. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated for those of you that already have this bag or know the correct thing to do!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love love love the Florentine! All the colors are amazing! Love the red & cognac especially. I sadly returned mine b/c it was too heavy for me. sniff sniff


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

gladiola1167 said:


> So I have a question for all you gals that own this bag... I have been reading mixed reviews on whether to treat the bag prior to use or not. I have the Apple rain & stain repellent, as well as the Apple conditioner. Should I be pre-treating this with the rain repellent first? Or should I just leave it as is? D&B rep said not to do anything as the leather needs to breathe and it will slow down the darkening process. But, I am afraid of getting rain spots if I don't do anything. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated for those of you that already have this bag or know the correct thing to do!



That's exactly what I was wondering too.

I want to prevent my Florentine satchel from getting rain water stains. What should I use and what *store *can I purchase it from? Can I get it at Walmart, Target, Department store or anywhere else that's _*easily *_accessible?


----------



## gladiola1167

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering too.
> 
> I want to prevent my Florentine satchel from getting rain water stains. What should I use and what *store *can I purchase it from? Can I get it at Walmart, Target, Department store or anywhere else that's _*easily *_accessible?



Well I went ahead and sprayed my bag with the Apple rain/stain repellent, and it did not alter the color or anything, in fact it looks great! I used that brand only because it is so highly recommended on here.  I then "splashed" a bit of tap water on the bag a few hours later, and it beaded up and dried without any water spots whatsoever. I purchased the Apple product online from Leatherstuff.com. Maybe others here know which store this can be purchased at but I have only purchased it online.


----------



## bagsinbags

kimalee said:


> I wish they made it in Chestnut!  Maybe they're only releasing a few colors at a time so that we all feel compelled to buy multiples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hope this one is a winner!
> This will be my 4th Vachetta leather bag from DB...I really love this leather, so I have high hopes.


Hi Kimalee,  I am new to this forum. I see you have 4 Vachetta leather bags from Dooney..I just bought the natural large sized satchel. I love it but am not sure if it will be damaged in rain/snow. I know there are lots of opinions on to condition/treat or not to, and there are mixed reports of staining, and those who have no staining with water. I am trying to decide what to do before I start using the bag. Could you share what your experience has been with spotting or staining? I am gentle on my bags but you know how the weather can be!
Thank you for your response.


----------



## lindylee

gladiola1167 said:


> Well I went ahead and sprayed my bag with the Apple rain/stain repellent, and it did not alter the color or anything, in fact it looks great! I used that brand only because it is so highly recommended on here. I then "splashed" a bit of tap water on the bag a few hours later, and it beaded up and dried without any water spots whatsoever. I purchased the Apple product online from Leatherstuff.com. Maybe others here know which store this can be purchased at but I have only purchased it online.


 

I also sprayed mine with Appleguard.


----------



## Hotta

Didi Boston said:


> So here is what the leather on my bag looks like.  See how the textures goes from smooth to textured.  The majority of the bag is pebbled.  But I am still waiting to hear back from D & B about this.


I just received my D&B bag which I purchased online.  It's the exact same style but in black.  I am a bit disappointed in the leather quality.  It feels very stiff and heavy.  Leather grain on the bag is not uniform: sides are made of small grain smooth textured leather but the front and the back on the back are made of large grain rough pebble textured leather.  I own several other D&B Florentine vachetta bags but this particular bag looks a bit odd and clumsy.  I tried to improve the stiffness by applying (twice) Danier skincare renewal lotion for leather.  The bag feels smoother now. I hope it will "brake" in like the other Vachetta bags. As fas as lack of leather uniformity throughout, I think this is probably some bad leather batch?


----------



## GreyFeather

I loove this bag - I'm having an internal debate over whether to splash out on a Mulberry Alexa or to go for the more bank-friendly option of the Dooney Satchel in Ostrich.

Seeing as I can't make my own thread to ask yet I'd really appreciate any info on where Dooney can be purchased in the UK...


----------



## SilverFilly

GreyFeather said:


> I loove this bag - I'm having an internal debate over whether to splash out on a Mulberry Alexa or to go for the more bank-friendly option of the Dooney Satchel in Ostrich.
> 
> Seeing as I can't make my own thread to ask yet I'd really appreciate any info on where Dooney can be purchased in the UK...



On another forum I've read a few ladies have had issues with the Dooney Ostrich - something about the corners turning white, so evidently the ostrich leather is not drum dyed.  I haven't owned one personally and I'm sure there's people out there who haven't had any issues with theirs, but I just thought you should know this before you buy one.  I really fell in love with the Taupe ostrich satchel, but after reading about that potential issue I decided not to buy one.  

If you decide to go for it, some of the ostrich styles are on sale at Dillards.com.  They are so pretty and those sale prices are pretty nice too .

Sorry I just noticed you were in the UK and Dillards doesn't ship there.  I honestly don't know where you can by Dooney in the UK.  Hopefully someone else will be able to help you with that.


----------



## missmoimoi

Hotta said:


> I just received my D&B bag which I purchased online.  It's the exact same style but in black.  I am a bit disappointed in the leather quality.  It feels very stiff and heavy.  Leather grain on the bag is not uniform: sides are made of small grain smooth textured leather but the front and the back on the back are made of large grain rough pebble textured leather.  I own several other D&B Florentine vachetta bags but this particular bag looks a bit odd and clumsy.  I tried to improve the stiffness by applying (twice) Danier skincare renewal lotion for leather.  The bag feels smoother now. I hope it will "brake" in like the other Vachetta bags. As fas as lack of leather uniformity throughout, I think this is probably some bad leather batch?



Hi, I've got the Dooney Florentine satchel in 3 shades now: black, natural & t-moro.  The leather on each one is/was different from day 1.  I bought the black one first because the leather was SO uniform, smooth & supple yet thick!  Next I got the natural just because of the classic colour but the leather was not as perfect as the black one, still very good.  Lastly, I got the t-moro just because of the colour but the leather on this one is not entirely uniform but it's still fine.  It just isn't perfect like my black one but I'm not upset.  I want all my bags to wear & age anyway...I have not treated ANY of of these bags.  Maybe I should spray the natural one?


----------



## GreyFeather

SilverFilly said:


> On another forum I've read a few ladies have had issues with the Dooney Ostrich - something about the corners turning white, so evidently the ostrich leather is not drum dyed.  I haven't owned one personally and I'm sure there's people out there who haven't had any issues with theirs, but I just thought you should know this before you buy one.  I really fell in love with the Taupe ostrich satchel, but after reading about that potential issue I decided not to buy one.
> 
> If you decide to go for it, some of the ostrich styles are on sale at Dillards.com.  They are so pretty and those sale prices are pretty nice too .
> 
> Sorry I just noticed you were in the UK and Dillards doesn't ship there.  I honestly don't know where you can by Dooney in the UK.  Hopefully someone else will be able to help you with that.



Thanks very much for the heads up about the Ostrich Leather! It's a shame there is that potential issue as it's such a stunning bag. On the verge of purchasing a Bayswater Satchel right now - but if that falls through then I think I'll definitely check out where ships Dooney to the UK!


----------



## DooneyGal

Was in the D&B NYC store yesterday and saw the Florentine Satchel in one of the new colors,  Chestnut.  The Florentine Satchel in Chestnut is drop-dead gorgeous!!!!!  I have the Florentine Mini Satchel in Black and love it.  As a rule I don't buy the same style handbag in a different color, but I'm seriously considering making an exception for this one!


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow I would love to see chestnut!  

Has anyone heard if Dooney is going to have their annual "12 Days of Dooney" sales this year?!


----------



## DooneyGal

"12 Days of Dooney" starts on Dec. 5th!


----------



## LVBagLady

I saw this at Macys Friday. The leather is so soft.


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow *LVBagLady*!!  Thank you for the picture!!  I like it!


----------



## LVBagLady

jxwilliams said:


> Wow *LVBagLady*!!  Thank you for the picture!!  I like it!


You're welcome. I loved it but that size is too big for me. I have the small in Natural.


----------



## redrose000

This bag will definitely be on my Christmas list this yr. Where would be the best place to buy at a deal?


----------



## Meladen

Macy's has a friends and family discount going on right now that includes Dooney.  The code is MACYSFF for 25% off.


----------



## poopsie

gaaaaaahhhhhh I am soooooo torn...........I want this one......I want the ostrich satchel too, but they are too similar for even_ me_ to justify buying both


----------



## kweber

bemidjigreen said:


> Hi all--just wanted to cast another thumbs up vote for the dooney fvl satchel! I just got mine--ordered from dillards during the sale. My jaw dropped when I opened the box. It is a stunner! I can't believe I found this beauty at 30% off!
> 
> I am got the small, but I think the large would have suited me better--as I could have fit my ipad into it. However, I was worried about the speedy like sag issue.
> 
> Anyone have any updates with their experience of the sag issue?


 
I've had my Large Natural Florentine for almost 6 months and use it daily and there isn't a sag issue yet. I'm crossing my fingers it stays this way, but so far so good.


----------



## poopsie

poopsie2 said:


> gaaaaaahhhhhh I am soooooo torn...........I want this one......I want the ostrich satchel too, but they are too similar for even_ me_ to justify buying both






unless there is a sale


----------



## zahra_l

gladiola1167 said:


> So I have a question for all you gals that own this bag... I have been reading mixed reviews on whether to treat the bag prior to use or not. I have the Apple rain & stain repellent, as well as the Apple conditioner. Should I be pre-treating this with the rain repellent first? Or should I just leave it as is? D&B rep said not to do anything as the leather needs to breathe and it will slow down the darkening process. But, I am afraid of getting rain spots if I don't do anything. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated for those of you that already have this bag or know the correct thing to do!



I recently purchased the DB Florentine Satchel in Natural and have pretreated it with the Lovin my bags Vachetta Kit. I can not begin to tell you how amazing lovin my bags is. I had to get this satchel exchanged because I took it with me one day and it got stained black, from what it seemed like dust from a shopping cart at Sams. I tried to clean it as per DB website and it got a huge "wet like" stain. I was at the verge of crying. It was so bad, you could see the stain. 
Needless to say I learned my lesson. Never put any kind of water on vachetta leather to clean it. 
This time however, I bought the kit from lovin my bags, and have used the protection which protects it from dirt/oil. It has not changed color. It puts me at ease that it has not darkened the leather. Later I will be putting the conditioner on. 
I believe it is worth it to treat it, as long as you use the right stuff. Some people say to use saddle soap but as per Barbara the owner, who has many, many years of experience, never use saddle soap on vachetta leather.Highly recommend it!
Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## zahra_l

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Hey all,
> 
> What do you use to condition the leather of the Dooney Florentine satchel? Also, where can I buy the leather conditioner and how do I use it?



I recently purchased the DB Florentine Satchel in Natural and have  pretreated it with the Lovin my bags Vachetta Kit. I can not begin to  tell you how amazing lovin my bags is. I had to get this satchel  exchanged because I took it with me one day and it got stained black,  from what it seemed like dust from a shopping cart at Sams. I tried to  clean it as per DB website and it got a huge "wet like" stain. I was at  the verge of crying. It was so bad, you could see the stain. 
Needless to say I learned my lesson. Never put any kind of water on vachetta leather to clean it. 
This time however, I bought the kit from lovin my bags, and have used  the protection which protects it from dirt/oil. It has not changed  color. It puts me at ease that it has not darkened the leather. Later I  will be putting the conditioner on. 
I believe it is worth it to treat it, as long as you use the right  stuff. Some people say to use saddle soap but as per Barbara the owner,  who has many, many years of experience, never use saddle soap on  vachetta leather.Highly recommend it!
Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## ghostridervc7

It is one of the best and most chic bags D&B has designed in recent years, goes back to their original attention to detail, functionality and quality.


----------



## Rondafaye

I was at Macy's today and I bought the Smith Bag in red. It's gorgeous.


----------



## poopsie

snicker...............it kinda matches your cat............:giggles:


----------



## jxwilliams

Rondafaye said:


> I was at Macy's today and I bought the Smith Bag in red. It's gorgeous.



That is so funny, I was totally eyeing the Smith bag!  I just love the natural color...


----------



## poopsie

Just received mine and I think I am going to be returning it. So not liking the color and the 'hardware' is so light it feels like plastic.


----------



## hanana

poopsie2 said:


> Just received mine and I think I am going to be returning it. So not liking the color and the 'hardware' is so light it feels like plastic.



Sad to hear you didn't like the bag.  Just wanted to say that the color does darken naturally over time, I've had mine for four months now and I love the color of it now.


----------



## SilverFilly

There's some pre-owned ones on ebay that may help you get an idea of how the 'natural' color ages.  So rich looking!


----------



## beggarbaby

Should you always store bags stuffed? I thought this leather was stiff enough to hold its shape but I just pulled it out after a few weeks and it sort of collapsed on itself! Will the shape be restored if I store it stuffed now?


----------



## indiaink

It is always a good idea to store bags 'stuffed' to help retain their shape over time.  Do not use anything other than acid-free tissue paper or 100 % cotton white or non-colored material (towels, old white t-shirts, etc.).  I use sheepskin remnants that I picked up from Tandy Leather to stuff my bags.


----------



## beggarbaby

That bag takes so much stuffing!


----------



## poopsie

SilverFilly said:


> There's some pre-owned ones on ebay that may help you get an idea of how the 'natural' color ages.  So rich looking!






LOL--- I checked out Ebay and even the few that said they were pre-owned were shown with their tags and such. They all looked the same orange to me


----------



## SilverFilly

poopsie2 said:


> LOL--- I checked out Ebay and even the few that said they were pre-owned were shown with their tags and such. They all looked the same orange to me



Well, that's a bummer.  Who on earth would list something as Pre-owned that isn't? LOL, dang and I thought I had troubles with technology! If you're really interested in seeing the color aged I'm sure there will be more on ebay that are actually pre-owned and beautifully aged.  They get much richer in color and develop this depth to them, a nice patina.  That is....if you don't ruin that light color while trying to develop the patina.  That's my worry and why I chose black on the 2 Florentine bags I just bought (have to decide which one I'm going to keep).  

If you loved the bag and just didn't like the color, Dooney is coming out with more colors. I like the hardware and I'm glad it's not heavy as the Florentine leather weighs plenty .


----------



## CoachCruiser

I love vachetta leather! Lovely bag.


----------



## SilverFilly

I just bought the Florentine Domed Satchel in Black and I had to post a picture, I'm in love


----------



## baglady39

SilverFilly said:


> I just bought the Florentine Domed Satchel in Black and I had to post a picture, I'm in love




Very nice!!  Congrats!!  I just saw a lady in a store yesterday with the natural color, and she looked fantastic.  Gorgeous leather and bag!!


----------



## donnaoh

SilverFilly said:


> I just bought the Florentine Domed Satchel in Black and I had to post a picture, I'm in love


*Gorgeous* bag!! Do you have any mod shots? Congrats on getting your paws on this one!


----------



## SilverFilly

Thank you wxan, baglady39, and donnaoh!  I'm sorry I don't have any mod shots, but Zappos has it with photos and a video.  Link  I hope that helps.


----------



## donnaoh

I saw the Florentine Mini Satchel in the new Chestnut colour (well, new for this line) at Nordies and I must say, I love it better than the natural! I tried her on more than a few times and I was almost going to take her home with me but alas I decided that she looked a little too "handled" by others and I left her behind. I will pick her up when in NYC at the Mothership this coming spring . Hopefully the Chestnut colour will be readily available!


----------



## SilverFilly

I want the chestnut too!  I've seen some pics and I think it'll work better for me than the 'natural.'  They  have a bunch of new colors ready to come out, not sure when they'll make their official debut though.


----------



## ktheartscoach

This line is making my bank account break out in a cold sweat. I want one in all the colors!


----------



## Rondafaye

jxwilliams said:


> That is so funny, I was totally eyeing the Smith bag!  I just love the natural color...



I've gotten so many compliments on this bag. So pretty!


----------



## jxwilliams

Rondafaye said:


> I've gotten so many compliments on this bag. So pretty!



I am sure!  I fondled a couple at Macys the other day, lol!  Do you find it heavy?


----------



## Rondafaye

jxwilliams said:


> I am sure!  I fondled a couple at Macys the other day, lol!  Do you find it heavy?



It is a bit heavy, yes. No problem for work, but I would not travel with it. The leather is quite thick. After I load up my Kindle and computer (the small MacBook Air), it's fairly weighty. It's not burdensome until I add my cosmetic bag, though.


----------



## Aagustus

meluvs2shop said:


> I love love love the Florentine! All the colors are amazing! Love the red & cognac especially. I sadly returned mine b/c it was too heavy for me. sniff sniff


Agreed on the colors.  I found it a bit heavy, as well.  Thought of purchasing it as a gift, but ultimately decided otherwise.


----------



## poopsie

Lexie2000 said:


> View attachment 1380143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1380144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1380145





sallyca said:


> OMG - I got my bag the other day and I am in LOVE.  I have some smooth areas and some more pebbley/textured areas but the other posters are right - it is a natural characteristic of the leather and looks just fine.  I wouldn't say that this is a heavy bag - the leather is thick and scrumptious and it is a good size - would def hold an ipad and anything else you need.  So it's not a super lightweight bag - but I don't think it is out of line for a leather bag this size. The details and stitching and workmanship are great.
> 
> Best thing ever - the leather is amazing. I am a bit of a experimenter/risk taker and I put a big fingernail scratch on part of the leather.  It rubs right out - the leather just responds with its own natural oils and the nail scratch is completely invisible.  Also - I took a big bead of water and put it on a bit of leather on the inside. I held it carefully so the bead didn't run and let it soak right in to make a big water mark. After reading the D and B info page on how to care for this leather I wanted to make sure about how waterproof it is because I live in the Pacific NW and it rains here. A lot.  Anyhow the huge bead of water soaked right in and made a big dense water spot. About 15 mins later it was totally gone. Dried up. No outline. No visible mark. I took it outside and looked carefully for any evidence of the water spot under bright sunlight. Nothing. Nada.
> 
> So this leather may get scratched or distressed but the scratches will rub out. It can get rained on and will be fine. You don't have to spray it or anything - read the D and B info page on it. It is going to darken with age and get a great patina.  Amazing bag and amazing leather.





cali_gurl3668 said:


> last but not least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippered pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pockets (including a cell phone pocket)
> 
> interior details w/flash (if it makes any difference lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag without shoulder strap
> 
> 
> hope these pics help!




Do you have any photos of how it darkened? Thanks!


----------



## pursegal

hi everyone... I too have been in love w/ this bag since it came out - has anyone seen any great sales where the Dooney line is included?


----------



## donnaoh

pursegal said:


> hi everyone... I too have been in love w/ this bag since it came out - has anyone seen any great sales where the Dooney line is included?


Keep your eye out for Irv's. They have some sales occasionally on D&B products


----------



## bellabags23

donnaoh said:


> Keep your eye out for Irv's. They have some sales occasionally on D&B products



I never heard of Irv's is it an online store? I too am looking for a sale on the Black satchel


----------



## farlos

Ok, I think this is my new must-have bag... only problem is i'm in New Zealand.    Does anyone know if there are stockists here, or alternately where i'd be best to order from (price-wise).  I'd love to get one on sale if possible.  This would be my most expensive bag purchase and this bag looks to be everything i'd want/need in a bag, and also seems to be good quality from all the comments etc!  Loving all your pictures... will stop drooling on my keyboard now!!!


----------



## farlos

... anyone ... ??


----------



## kring3x

BagaholicAnon said:


> I agree with you *Nancy*: I think the mini is the perfect size and the large is huge!
> 
> Also *K.Doll*, I actually wish the mini had longer handles, it's a really tight fit sometimes when I'm carrying it in my hand and trying to reach in to the bag. But the small was too big for me.


 
i hope you don't mind if i ask you how tall you are? im kinda debating if i want the mini or small... thanks much!


----------



## Morisa

farlos said:


> Ok, I think this is my new must-have bag... only problem is i'm in New Zealand.    Does anyone know if there are stockists here, or alternately where i'd be best to order from (price-wise).  I'd love to get one on sale if possible.  This would be my most expensive bag purchase and this bag looks to be everything i'd want/need in a bag, and also seems to be good quality from all the comments etc!  Loving all your pictures... will stop drooling on my keyboard now!!!



Your best bet might be to email the Dooney customer service folks at CustServ@Dooney.com and see if they can tell you which international retailers would carry their line.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

kring3x said:


> i hope you don't mind if i ask you how tall you are? im kinda debating if i want the mini or small... thanks much!


 
I'm 5'5" tall and slim.  Good luck!


----------



## rvpooter

My florentine satchel just arrived yesterday. I have it in natural..  I'm very pleased with it, even though it's a bit weighty, but I don't care.  I'm in love with this bag and can't wait to break it in.  I know this one will only get better with time.  It's a leather lover's bag!  Plenty of great organization inside, and glad it has a shoulder strap.  I encourage anyone to give this bag a try!


----------



## mandy101

Very nice bag!


----------



## bunnches

I just ordered this bag and it should be here tomorrow!  Im so excited, its looks gorgeous!  I just hope its not too heavy though...Im not used to satchel bags and I dont like using the longer strap.  My fingers are crossed!


----------



## kweber

bunnches said:


> I just ordered this bag and it should be here tomorrow! Im so excited, its looks gorgeous! I just hope its not too heavy though...Im not used to satchel bags and I dont like using the longer strap. My fingers are crossed!


 
In my opinion it's not that bad.  Only when you start carrying a lot of stuff in it.  You are going to love it so much anyways it won't matter.  I've had mine since May and still adore it.  My coworker still mentions the "new leather smell", which I personally like.  Some on here have mentioned they don't care for the smell.

Congrats.


----------



## bunnches

kweber said:


> In my opinion it's not that bad. Only when you start carrying a lot of stuff in it. You are going to love it so much anyways it won't matter. I've had mine since May and still adore it. My coworker still mentions the "new leather smell", which I personally like. Some on here have mentioned they don't care for the smell.
> 
> Congrats.


 
Thanks!  I love the new leather smell!  Im patiently (somewhat) waiting for FedEx to arrive!  I dont think I carry a whole lot of stuff...wallet, cosemetic bag, sunglass case, agenda and sometimes my Kindle, so hopefully it wont be too heavy.  Has your bag darkened any?  I heard that the vachetta leather changes over time?


----------



## kweber

bunnches said:


> Thanks! I love the new leather smell! Im patiently (somewhat) waiting for FedEx to arrive! I dont think I carry a whole lot of stuff...wallet, cosemetic bag, sunglass case, agenda and sometimes my Kindle, so hopefully it wont be too heavy. Has your bag darkened any? I heard that the vachetta leather changes over time?


 
It has darkened a little, yes.  But not to the point where it changes the whole color.  I would say the bag has softened and become more flexible, which is a good thing in my opinion because when you first get it it is rather stiff and boxy.  I was also really worried the handles would darken from use and end up looking dirty, but that has not happened either 
Can't wait to hear what you think when it arrives.


----------



## bunnches

kweber said:


> It has darkened a little, yes. But not to the point where it changes the whole color. I would say the bag has softened and become more flexible, which is a good thing in my opinion because when you first get it it is rather stiff and boxy. I was also really worried the handles would darken from use and end up looking dirty, but that has not happened either
> Can't wait to hear what you think when it arrives.


 
OK, well it arrived and Im on the fence about it.  It smells heavenly!  But it does seem very boxy and the flap that folds over doesnt seem to fold very well and its really stiff like you said.  Im still at work, so I havent been able to put my things in it yet, but it doesnt feel very heavy to me.  The DB logo is sewn on a little crooked though?  Little things like that bug me   I thought the leather would be alot softer though, so Im disappointed in that.  I do love the color, but not sure if the boxiness of the bag will work for me.  It also scratches so easily!  Just removed the packaging and there is already a long scratch down the side.  I tried rubbing it out with my finger but its still there.  How does your bag look after alot of use...does it have many scratches?


----------



## kweber

bunnches said:


> OK, well it arrived and Im on the fence about it. It smells heavenly! But it does seem very boxy and the flap that folds over doesnt seem to fold very well and its really stiff like you said. Im still at work, so I havent been able to put my things in it yet, but it doesnt feel very heavy to me. The DB logo is sewn on a little crooked though? Little things like that bug me  I thought the leather would be alot softer though, so Im disappointed in that. I do love the color, but not sure if the boxiness of the bag will work for me. It also scratches so easily! Just removed the packaging and there is already a long scratch down the side. I tried rubbing it out with my finger but its still there. How does your bag look after alot of use...does it have many scratches?


 
Well I just checked the DB logo and maybe it is a little crooked, just a teeny tiny crooked.  I have on occasion scratched the leather and with a simple rub of a finger it disappears...not sure why your's isn't that easy.  After 8 months I don't have any visible scratches and I have used it almost daily since I bought it. The shape and boxiness defintely change after use.  The flap is a lot more flexible and the shape, while maintaining it's ability to still stand up, has become a lot more "squishy".  Sorry you are disappointed.  Keep me informed on your decision


----------



## bunnches

kweber said:


> Well I just checked the DB logo and maybe it is a little crooked, just a teeny tiny crooked. I have on occasion scratched the leather and with a simple rub of a finger it disappears...not sure why your's isn't that easy. After 8 months I don't have any visible scratches and I have used it almost daily since I bought it. The shape and boxiness defintely change after use. The flap is a lot more flexible and the shape, while maintaining it's ability to still stand up, has become a lot more "squishy". Sorry you are disappointed. Keep me informed on your decision


 
So maybe I should just use it and wait it out awhile?  As long as it gets more flexible and less boxy I think I would be happier with it.  Is your leather pebbley or smooth?  Mine is very smooth, almost no pebbling at all.  Maybe thats why the scratch is not rubbing out so well?


----------



## kweber

bunnches said:


> So maybe I should just use it and wait it out awhile? As long as it gets more flexible and less boxy I think I would be happier with it. Is your leather pebbley or smooth? Mine is very smooth, almost no pebbling at all. Maybe thats why the scratch is not rubbing out so well?


 
The majority of the bag is smooth, but there are sections that are a tad bit pebbly. And I'm guessing here, but maybe the "new" leather is more sensitive, which is why you are seeing more scratches compared to used leather like my bag, which doesn't scratch that easily.  Good Luck


----------



## bunnches

kweber said:


> The majority of the bag is smooth, but there are sections that are a tad bit pebbly. And I'm guessing here, but maybe the "new" leather is more sensitive, which is why you are seeing more scratches compared to used leather like my bag, which doesn't scratch that easily. Good Luck


 
I guess I will carry her a bit then and see what happens!  I do love the style! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kring3x

I just got my mini in chestnut, like 5 minutes ago UPS just delivered it. I love it!


----------



## missmoimoi

kring3x said:
			
		

> I just got my mini in chestnut, like 5 minutes ago UPS just delivered it. I love it!



Congrats!  I love this bag...I have the regular size. Would have liked to try the size in the middle but it never appears in stock. Did you see newest spring colours?  I do like green and mustard yellow, but not sure these bags suit being green?  I have more than one vachetta satchel so I should stop.

Enjoy!  I think chestnut is a new shade too


----------



## donnaoh

kring3x said:


> I just got my mini in chestnut, like 5 minutes ago UPS just delivered it. I love it!


***GASP***

I must have! I must have! I must have!

I eyed up this beauty at Nordies last month but did not take her home because she look too 'handled'....i must pick one up at the Flagship in Oahu.

Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## MolMol

anyone have any modeling shots of the mini??


----------



## kring3x

donnaoh said:


> ***GASP***
> 
> I must have! I must have! I must have!
> 
> I eyed up this beauty at Nordies last month but did not take her home because she look too 'handled'....i must pick one up at the Flagship in Oahu.
> 
> Thanks for sharing pics!


 

I ordered mine online from Lord & Taylor. I got it with 25% off, no tax and free shipping. I'm happy I got this chestnut color, I just love it. Hope you can get yours soon =)


----------



## Antonia

Have you all seen the new Royal color?  I just ordered this bag and hope the color looks just like this:  I used to have the black but I sold it because I found it too heavy but if the color looks like this, I will suffer the pain-lol!


----------



## SilverFilly

Antonia said:


> Have you all seen the new Royal color?  I just ordered this bag and hope the color looks just like this:  I used to have the black but I sold it because I found it too heavy but if the color looks like this, I will suffer the pain-lol!




That color looks so beautiful!  I hope you're in love  with it when it arrives.  Please post pics if you can.   I have the small florentine satchel in black and my gosh I *love* it!


----------



## beggarbaby

Is that suede?


----------



## nafrate

This bag didn't wow me originally but I see it's offered in orange and I just died. LOVE! I must have one.


----------



## tinazach

nafrate said:
			
		

> This bag didn't wow me originally but I see it's offered in orange and I just died. LOVE! I must have one.



The Orange is a nice color & the leather just gets better with use. I have another style with Orange Florentine Vachetta & it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Antonia

*Sorry to say I didn't like the bag in person.  That picture I posted is from Zappo's website and that color is gorgeous.  It's slightly off from that and so I was a little disappointed so I sent it back.  Oh well.  *


----------



## Didi Boston

Has anyone had any wear along the bottom of their bags along the piping?  I am pretty careful with my bags (never put it on the floor) but noticed THIS yesterday.  Yes that is white plastic sticking out!!  I am cutting it very close to the one year warranty so I am not sure what D&B can do for me.


----------



## midorichan

Didi Boston said:


> Has anyone had any wear along the bottom of their bags along the piping?  I am pretty careful with my bags (never put it on the floor) but noticed THIS yesterday.  Yes that is white plastic sticking out!!  I am cutting it very close to the one year warranty so I am not sure what D&B can do for me.



oh, yikes. did you register your purse on the website? i heard that they have a pretty good warranty. i would give them a call.


----------



## SilverFilly

Didi Boston said:


> Has anyone had any wear along the bottom of their bags along the piping?  I am pretty careful with my bags (never put it on the floor) but noticed THIS yesterday.  Yes that is white plastic sticking out!!  I am cutting it very close to the one year warranty so I am not sure what D&B can do for me.



I agree with Midorichan, definitely give Dooney a call as soon as you can.   Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## K.Doll

Here are some updated pics on the mini


----------



## Didi Boston

So I did call D&B they send to send it in and they will let me know what they can do.  Thank God because I bought it at the end of Feb last year so I know the warrenty is almost over.  

Owners of this bag please keep an eye out for this, I didn't even notice it was wearing away until it was too late. It's on both sides of the bag so it must be from day to day wear and tear.


----------



## cjones8854

OOOOhhhh I like it!!!!


----------



## SilverFilly

Didi Boston said:


> So I did call D&B they send to send it in and they will let me know what they can do.  Thank God because I bought it at the end of Feb last year so I know the warrenty is almost over.
> 
> Owners of this bag please keep an eye out for this, I didn't even notice it was wearing away until it was too late. It's on both sides of the bag so it must be from day to day wear and tear.



I'm glad it's still in warranty, although I would've contacted them either way.  I own this bag in black and I hope this doesn't happen  to my bag.  Thank you for showing us and letting us know.  Please update us when you hear back from Dooney.  I've heard good things about their customer service, so hopefully it'll go well for you.


----------



## Surelyfunke

K.Doll said:


> Here are some updated pics on the mini
> photos snipped



Lovely! How tall are you? The mini is larger than I thought it would be. Perfect!


----------



## K.Doll

Surelyfunke said:
			
		

> Lovely! How tall are you? The mini is larger than I thought it would be. Perfect!



Im 5'2


----------



## Muslickz

K.Doll said:


> Here are some updated pics on the mini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1596050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1596051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1596052



I love this bag... the color style and everything I must get one 

-M


----------



## Lavon78

These photos have really helped me decide on the size I want...the mini looks larger than expected but in previous posts, it is much smaller than the speedy 25....I ordered the small satchel to be safe! Overall I love the vachetta satchel (got it in moss)....haven't bought a Dooney since high school as it seemed their designs went awry for a while. Welcome home D&B!


----------



## slowlikehoney

I saw this bag at Nordstrom today and I did a double take! It was truly beautiful in person. I haven't lusted over a Dooney like that since high school!


----------



## dollface53

Lavon78 said:
			
		

> These photos have really helped me decide on the size I want...the mini looks larger than expected but in previous posts, it is much smaller than the speedy 25....I ordered the small satchel to be safe! Overall I love the vachetta satchel (got it in moss)....haven't bought a Dooney since high school as it seemed their designs went awry for a while. Welcome home D&B!



Oh let me know how you like the moss, I was considering the small satchel in either natural or moss. Enjoy


----------



## Lavon78

dollface53 said:


> Oh let me know how you like the moss, I was considering the small satchel in either natural or moss. Enjoy


Ok I definitely will!! It's supposed to be in tomorrow! Yay I will post pics


----------



## Lavon78

Lavon78 said:


> Ok I definitely will!! It's supposed to be in tomorrow! Yay I will post pics


I got it!!!! So excited about my satchel, I could burst!!! ITS BEAUTIFUL!! And the moss color is perfect for spring...


----------



## missmoimoi

I've been admiring Moss Florentine bags online too!  Have not seen it irl.  Yesterday, I saw the Florentine satchel in chestnut for the first time - nice but I already own this bag in 3 colours...should not buy a 4th :giggles:


----------



## dollface53

Lavon78 said:


> I got it!!!! So excited about my satchel, I could burst!!! ITS BEAUTIFUL!! And the moss color is perfect for spring...



Awesome, enjoy it. I ordered the small satchel today in Natural, I was going to get the Moss, but have always loved this natural leather color and oddly own nothing in it. Hoping I get it by the end of the week.


----------



## missmoimoi

Antonia said:
			
		

> Have you all seen the new Royal color?  I just ordered this bag and hope the color looks just like this:  I used to have the black but I sold it because I found it too heavy but if the color looks like this, I will suffer the pain-lol!



Yea, there's something special about this bag...it's actually cute, IMHO!   Have 3 but if moss, yellow...ahem...colours start showing up!  Might give the natural tan one to sis


----------



## missmoimoi

Lavon78 said:
			
		

> I got it!!!! So excited about my satchel, I could burst!!! ITS BEAUTIFUL!! And the moss color is perfect for spring...



Must see your pics!  I love certain shades of green and DB moss looks fab online...eek!


----------



## appleash

I have been trolling this site for awhile... this is my first post. I absolutely love this bag in full size natural. I bought it at Dillard's last week and noticed a strong fishy smell when I got it home. 
I looked online, called a local leather shop, and D&B. Turns out it is fairly common. All three recommended putting a dryer sheet in it and tying it up in a pillowcase or bag for 24 hours. I am  anxiously waiting to check it. 
(Per leather shop, the smell is from a sub par tanning process and will never fully dissipate ; per DB it "occurs when the bag is newer". 

In the meantime, I ordered a new one from the SA at D&B. He also told me about the 'notes' section on their order process and requested one in a smoother pebble finish and no fish smell. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed and thank you ladies for all of the pics and help!


----------



## LVBagLady

appleash said:


> I have been trolling this site for awhile... this is my first post. I absolutely love this bag in full size natural. I bought it at Dillard's last week and noticed a strong fishy smell when I got it home.
> I looked online, called a local leather shop, and D&B. Turns out it is fairly common. All three recommended putting a dryer sheet in it and tying it up in a pillowcase or bag for 24 hours. I am  anxiously waiting to check it.
> (Per leather shop, the smell is from a sub par tanning process and will never fully dissipate ; per DB it "occurs when the bag is newer".
> 
> In the meantime, I ordered a new one from the SA at D&B. He also told me about the 'notes' section on their order process and requested one in a smoother pebble finish and no fish smell.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and thank you ladies for all of the pics and help!


My small Florentine Satchel had that fishy smell. It was very mild and went away after use.


----------



## Lavon78

appleash said:


> I have been trolling this site for awhile... this is my first post. I absolutely love this bag in full size natural. I bought it at Dillard's last week and noticed a strong fishy smell when I got it home.
> I looked online, called a local leather shop, and D&B. Turns out it is fairly common. All three recommended putting a dryer sheet in it and tying it up in a pillowcase or bag for 24 hours. I am  anxiously waiting to check it.
> (Per leather shop, the smell is from a sub par tanning process and will never fully dissipate ; per DB it "occurs when the bag is newer".
> 
> In the meantime, I ordered a new one from the SA at D&B. He also told me about the 'notes' section on their order process and requested one in a smoother pebble finish and no fish smell.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and thank you ladies for all of the pics and help!


Yes I also read reviews where others had the 'fishy' problem....I ordered my bag from zappos and luckily, it only smells like yummy leather  That's weird though


----------



## Lavon78

Ok so Im finally posting pics of my cute little big satchel...I got it in the small size, although it is far from small.  I took pics with it next to my Speedy 35, and it is only a little smaller.....but i really love the color!


----------



## meimeow

handBAGloverr said:


> Thank you Tinazach for the information about the 25% discount at Macys for D&B!!! I've been debating on buying this bag for a couple of weeks but when I heard Macy's is having a special sale today (AUG 27/2011) I couldn't pass up buying it. You have to buy the 5 dollar coupon to get the 25% off on the Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel - normally D&B is excluded but this is a special sale! I saved $100!!! (I think you can get the discount online too, but I'm not positive.) I got the small one, which is the perfect size! It is on the heavy side but I don't mind because it's so cute! It holds a good amount, I can fit my e-reader, make up bag, wallet, keys, camera, phone, planner, and eye glass case. I know when I was debating on getting this bag I couldn't decide which size would be good for me, so check out the pics and see if the small is for you. I put the cereal box on top of the purse so you could roughly see the size of the purse. Also the pic where I'm using the strap I folded it over so it would be a good size just carrying it on my shoulder (if you want to know how let me know), otherwise it's kind of long. If you want to wear it long you can also wear it cross body!


handBAGloverr, could you possibly tell me how you strapped it so it was shorter? Or do you have images of how you did it?


----------



## dollface53

Lavon78 said:


> Ok so Im finally posting pics of my cute little big satchel...I got it in the small size, although it is far from small.  I took pics with it next to my Speedy 35, and it is only a little smaller.....but i really love the color!



That is gorgeous!! Mine is expected for delivery this tuesday. So excited


----------



## Tomsmom

Lavon78 said:


> Ok so Im finally posting pics of my cute little big satchel...I got it in the small size, although it is far from small. I took pics with it next to my Speedy 35, and it is only a little smaller.....but i really love the color!


 

Lovely color!  Congrats


----------



## haha100

Lavon78 said:
			
		

> Ok so Im finally posting pics of my cute little big satchel...I got it in the small size, although it is far from small.  I took pics with it next to my Speedy 35, and it is only a little smaller.....but i really love the color!



That. Is. STUNNING!


----------



## missmoimoi

Lavon78 said:
			
		

> Ok so Im finally posting pics of my cute little big satchel...I got it in the small size, although it is far from small.  I took pics with it next to my Speedy 35, and it is only a little smaller.....but i really love the color!



How cute is that!  Love it...congrats!

I have the larger version (x 3), gee...would love the smaller one in Moss!  Enjoy her


----------



## donnaoh

Lavon78 said:


> Ok so Im finally posting pics of my cute little big satchel...I got it in the small size, although it is far from small.  I took pics with it next to my Speedy 35, and it is only a little smaller.....but i really love the color!


I love this green! It is such a versatile colour and adds such a pop of colour to the black, grey and whites in my outfits.

Congrats on getting your paws on this lovely satchel!


----------



## bagee

Ordered this satchel in large size yesterday in moss...should have this week!!!


----------



## JennyS315

Hi all -- I just recently saw this bag for the first time in the Nordstrom spring catalog and have also seen it in person at a store...I'm probably going to get the natural one (in the full-size) soon because I just love the way it "ages!" I've really enjoyed reading this thread... Can't wait!


----------



## Lavon78

donnaoh said:


> I love this green! It is such a versatile colour and adds such a pop of colour to the black, grey and whites in my outfits.
> 
> Congrats on getting your paws on this lovely satchel!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Lavon78

haha100 said:


> That. Is. STUNNING!


It truly is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Lavon78

Tomsmom said:


> Lovely color!  Congrats


Thanks!!!


----------



## AlinaRose

Wow I am so in love with this bag! Thanks to everyone who posted pics so I could see the differences in size. The Natural color is just what I'm looking for!


----------



## jlove

I like the DB Florentine satchels- I own the dome buckle satchel (smaller version).


----------



## onefab

I was looking at the orange one but is way too bright


----------



## bagee

I just got my moss satchel. I love it! The leather is TDF.


----------



## carissar7

I've only posted on here once or twice and usually just read, but since this forum is so popular I thought you all could give me your advice. I purchased the large satchel in natural when it first came out, I LOVE it. But there is one minor issue that I have that keeps me from loving this bag as much as I could. The more I've used this bag, the more I realize that I absolutely hate the straps on it. I understand this is not a shoulder bag, but even when wearing a heavier coat my arm has a hard time holding this bag comfortably in the crook of my elbow. It also doesn't help that this bag is very heavy when you put what you need in it. The cross-body strap is just too long for me. I am relatively short (5'2") and with the weight of this bag, gravity just pulls it down as far as it can go!

I am both depressed and excited to know that since my purchase, Dooney has come out with a newer 'version' of the satchel: The Double Strap Tassel Satchel. I am regretting getting the original satchel, even though I love it, but the double straps on it are just too small  The Double Strap satchel would be absolutely PERFECT for me, much more freedom for shoulder wearing.

Should I just sell my original satchel on ebay? Use Dooney's trade-in program? I haven't even had the purse for a full year yet so it's still under warranty. I doubt there's any way Dooney would let me exchange it for this one even though they are the same price. There's no use in keeping my original if I intend to get this one, as they are the exact same bag minus the straps. Decisions, decisions

This is the bag:
i4.luggagepros.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/300x300/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/8/18816-46744.jpg


----------



## beggarbaby

I kinda wish I'd gotten he blue instead of the natural so I know what you mean. I'd just sell it on EBay. What would you be able to get with their trade in program? If it's close to what you would get with eBay then just use that and add what you need to get the new bag. It's not worth carrying around a bag you don't like while knowing the exact one you want is out there.


----------



## LVBagLady

carissar7 said:


> I've only posted on here once or twice and usually just read, but since this forum is so popular I thought you all could give me your advice. I purchased the large satchel in natural when it first came out, I LOVE it. But there is one minor issue that I have that keeps me from loving this bag as much as I could. The more I've used this bag, the more I realize that I absolutely hate the straps on it. I understand this is not a shoulder bag, but even when wearing a heavier coat my arm has a hard time holding this bag comfortably in the crook of my elbow. It also doesn't help that this bag is very heavy when you put what you need in it. The cross-body strap is just too long for me. I am relatively short (5'2") and with the weight of this bag, gravity just pulls it down as far as it can go!
> 
> I am both depressed and excited to know that since my purchase, Dooney has come out with a newer 'version' of the satchel: The Double Strap Tassel Satchel. I am regretting getting the original satchel, even though I love it, but the double straps on it are just too small  The Double Strap satchel would be absolutely PERFECT for me, much more freedom for shoulder wearing.
> 
> Should I just sell my original satchel on ebay? Use Dooney's trade-in program? I haven't even had the purse for a full year yet so it's still under warranty. I doubt there's any way Dooney would let me exchange it for this one even though they are the same price. There's no use in keeping my original if I intend to get this one, as they are the exact same bag minus the straps. Decisions, decisions
> 
> This is the bag:
> i4.luggagepros.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/300x300/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/8/18816-46744.jpg


I got the Florentine satchel at the very beginning when the size was the only choice. Got it in Natural and Black. I am 5' 3'. Then they came out with the small. I sold both the larger ones on eBay. They went fast for the BIN price. I got the small in Natural which i just sold on EBay so I could get the small in Chestnut.


----------



## jxwilliams

carissar7 said:


> I've only posted on here once or twice and usually just read, but since this forum is so popular I thought you all could give me your advice. I purchased the large satchel in natural when it first came out, I LOVE it. But there is one minor issue that I have that keeps me from loving this bag as much as I could. The more I've used this bag, the more I realize that I absolutely hate the straps on it. I understand this is not a shoulder bag, but even when wearing a heavier coat my arm has a hard time holding this bag comfortably in the crook of my elbow. It also doesn't help that this bag is very heavy when you put what you need in it. The cross-body strap is just too long for me. I am relatively short (5'2") and with the weight of this bag, gravity just pulls it down as far as it can go!
> 
> I am both depressed and excited to know that since my purchase, Dooney has come out with a newer 'version' of the satchel: The Double Strap Tassel Satchel. I am regretting getting the original satchel, even though I love it, but the double straps on it are just too small  The Double Strap satchel would be absolutely PERFECT for me, much more freedom for shoulder wearing.
> 
> Should I just sell my original satchel on ebay? Use Dooney's trade-in program? I haven't even had the purse for a full year yet so it's still under warranty. I doubt there's any way Dooney would let me exchange it for this one even though they are the same price. There's no use in keeping my original if I intend to get this one, as they are the exact same bag minus the straps. Decisions, decisions
> 
> This is the bag:
> i4.luggagepros.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/300x300/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/8/18816-46744.jpg




If it helps, I bought the satchel originally but returned it because the double straps are way too short and I didn't care for the super long strap.  I loved the Florentine line so I waited and bought the double strap satchel in chestnut and I LOVE it!  It is very comfortable to wear over the shoulder!  I think you will be very happy with it!

The trade in program will only give you 1/2 of the msrp for the bag and I thinkyou can probably get more for it by selling on ebay.  Good luck!!


----------



## kweber

I just have to comment on here that it almost been a year since I bought the natural large satchel and I am still in love.  I can remember the excitement when I first got it for my bday last year and opened my present to a beautiful bag and wonderful smell.  

Is everyone else still in love after a year?


----------



## carissar7

Thanks everyone for the comments. I had an 'aha' moment earlier and I'm happy to say that I found a solution to my problem and I won't have to sell my gorgeous bag. It hadn't occurred to me until today to get a little crafty and play with the long, detachable strap a bit. I undid one of the gold attachments on the strap and weaved it through the little opening of where the tassels on the other side are, loop it through and re-attach it to the same side as the other end. Viola! Self-made shoulder strap. No one would be able to tell the difference. I don't know why I hadn't thought of doing it sooner...If you also have this bag and feel like wearing it on the shoulder, I highly recommend just doubling up the long cross-body strap and saving your money. I'm still getting the mini satchel in chestnut though


----------



## bearatwork

jxwilliams said:


> If it helps, I bought the satchel originally but returned it because the double straps are way too short and I didn't care for the super long strap. I loved the Florentine line so I waited and bought the double strap satchel in chestnut and I LOVE it! It is very comfortable to wear over the shoulder! I think you will be very happy with it!
> 
> The trade in program will only give you 1/2 of the msrp for the bag and I thinkyou can probably get more for it by selling on ebay. Good luck!!


 
Good information!  I checked back here after almost a year, knowing that somebody might be interested in the double strap just as I do.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Bought the royal blue mini satchelfrom Zappos (free shipping both ways and no tax) but returned it for the small satchel - cant wait to get it - I really could not get all my stuff in the mini without the bag looking stuffed - the mini was lightweight and I hope the small is also


----------



## OMG3kids

Can't wait to see pics of that. I like the new colors on the florentine bags.


----------



## Pye128

Hi,
Long time reader, don't post often.
But I need some advice. I just bought the largest Florentine Satchel in the Natural color. I have been wanting this bag for a year. I've read every post in this forum and then hopped over to the QVC forum and saw something alarming. 
One poster warned that the bag absorbed dye (color) from clothing, specifically jeans (and the sleeper bag but I don't care about that) and absorbed color from another bag it was touching when she had them side-by-side on a shelf.
I haven't used the bag at all yet, only had it three days. Has anyone had this issue with the Natural color in this bag or any of the Natural Florentine bags?

In your opinion, would a dyed color like Chestnut be less likely to have this problem?

I'd really like to keep the Natural but as I plan on carrying this bag daily (not a bag switcher) I don't want problems down the road.

Also, has anyone bought this style in the Dillen leather? Maybe it's more durable?

Thanks, Savannah


----------



## OMG3kids

I know the Dillen leather wears like iron--I have 2 Dillen pieces and both look/smell new despite a few years of wear!! Love the Dillen!!!


----------



## Pye128

OMG3kids said:


> I know the Dillen leather wears like iron--I have 2 Dillen pieces and both look/smell new despite a few years of wear!! Love the Dillen!!!



I agree, I have two Dillen bags also, almost as good as the AWL for wear-n-tear.

*But I'm still wanting to know if anyone who has had a Florentine bag in Natural, or any of the lighter colors, has had a problem with color transferring to the bag's leather from clothing or anything else.

And for those of you who have had a Natural Florentine Vachetta bag, do they get dirty easily round the edges?*

Most of my D&B are black so I have no experience with the lighter colors.


----------



## OMG3kids

I have a white coated canvas Dooney "Venus" shopper with the very light vachetta handles/trim.  I haven't had any trouble with color transfer, but the vachetta has some tiny water spots from a freak summer rain shower. I'm sure saddle soap could take care of them, but I got the bag at such a ridiculous discount and it's a bag I carry a lot in the summer with the kids, so I just roll with it. 

I also make sure to wear that bag with the same side facing out each time, because a pair of my David khan jeans transferred blue to the white coated canvas and the vachetta--the saddle soap DID take care of that.  

I will never get a light-colored vachetta bag again.  But I adore this Venus bag for it's room and sturdiness.  I can pack a ton of stuff in it, it never loses shape, and I get tons of compliments.  I just have to make sure to carry it blue-stain side against my body.  

If you're worried about ANYTHING, return it for the Dillen.  My kids have stepped on, dropped into mud, scraped toys against, and done all manner of torturous things to my Dillen II satchel and the darn thing looks freakin' brand new.


----------



## Pye128

OMG3kids said:


> I also make sure to wear that bag with the same side facing out each time, because a pair of my David khan jeans transferred blue to the white coated canvas and the vachetta--the saddle soap DID take care of that.



Thanks, OMG, *you mean the saddle soap actually removed the blue dye from the Vachetta straps?*

Sitting here staring at this pretty bag, and now I've got Dillard's holding a Chestnut one for me. I only glanced at it when I bought this one, frankly I was just fixated on the natural. I did look at the black one and didn't like it. I'll have a comparison tomorrow. Maybe dye transfer wouldn't be such a worry with a darker bag, I don't know. 
Nobody in 100 miles has this bag in the Dillen leather.


----------



## OMG3kids

Yep! The saddle soap works wonders, is cheap, and is specially meant for leather (obviously.)  
Good luck!!


----------



## LVBagLady

Pye128 said:


> Hi,
> Long time reader, don't post often.
> But I need some advice. I just bought the largest Florentine Satchel in the Natural color. I have been wanting this bag for a year. I've read every post in this forum and then hopped over to the QVC forum and saw something alarming.
> One poster warned that the bag absorbed dye (color) from clothing, specifically jeans (and the sleeper bag but I don't care about that) and absorbed color from another bag it was touching when she had them side-by-side on a shelf.
> I haven't used the bag at all yet, only had it three days. Has anyone had this issue with the Natural color in this bag or any of the Natural Florentine bags?
> 
> In your opinion, would a dyed color like Chestnut be less likely to have this problem?
> 
> I'd really like to keep the Natural but as I plan on carrying this bag daily (not a bag switcher) I don't want problems down the road.
> 
> Also, has anyone bought this style in the Dillen leather? Maybe it's more durable?
> 
> Thanks, Savannah


I had the Florentine satchel in the natural in 2 sizes. I didn't have any problems with color transfer. I sold the large one last year because it was too big for me. I had the small one for almost a year, both my sister and I used it and there were no issues. I did end up selling it on Ebay and got it in the chestnut color because the leather is softer. I love the chestnut satchel. I don't want to carry anything else.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Pye128 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Long time reader, don't post often.
> But I need some advice. I just bought the largest Florentine Satchel in the Natural color. I have been wanting this bag for a year. I've read every post in this forum and then hopped over to the QVC forum and saw something alarming.
> One poster warned that the bag absorbed dye (color) from clothing, specifically jeans (and the sleeper bag but I don't care about that) and absorbed color from another bag it was touching when she had them side-by-side on a shelf.
> I haven't used the bag at all yet, only had it three days. Has anyone had this issue with the Natural color in this bag or any of the Natural Florentine bags?
> 
> In your opinion, would a dyed color like Chestnut be less likely to have this problem?
> 
> I'd really like to keep the Natural but as I plan on carrying this bag daily (not a bag switcher) I don't want problems down the road.
> 
> Also, has anyone bought this style in the Dillen leather? Maybe it's more durable?
> 
> Thanks, Savannah



I bought the chestnut satchel and exchanged it two days later for the natural.  I initially had my heart set on the natural and my DH had talked me into the chestnut.  I have not had mine (in natural) long enough to be a good judge on color transfer but I had noticed dark marks on the bottom corners of the chestnut when I got home with it and took a damp washcloth and they wiped right off with no problems.

  I had bought the matching chestnut wallet and decided to keep it to go with my natural for contrast.  It's like having the best of both worlds, seeing as they are both beautiful colors..  I did not like the black either.


----------



## OMG3kids

Nice combination of colors!


----------



## Pye128

Thanks, everyone. I feel better about the Natural bag. Going to Dillard's tomorrow to compare with the Chestnut color, I'll be happy either way, it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## OMG3kids

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Pye128

One more quick question before I try to decide between the Natural I already have and the Chestnut I'm going to check out today:

When the natural florentine leather ages, does it get more 'orangey'?  

Am asking because I REALLY don't like orange-ish leather. I checked eBay photos but the colors were all over the place, due to lighting differences, I'm sure.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Pye128 said:


> One more quick question before I try to decide between the Natural I already have and the Chestnut I'm going to check out today:
> 
> When the natural florentine leather ages, does it get more 'orangey'?
> 
> Am asking because I REALLY don't like orange-ish leather. I checked eBay photos but the colors were all over the place, due to lighting differences, I'm sure.


 

I did a lot of research on that, too.  I seem to have found the more common statement was "honey".

I am probably not a lot of help, but I found myself in your same dilemma last week when I was buying mine.  I am definitely sticking with my natural.  

I found a couple of review videos on the bag on YOUTUBE to be helpful.  Here is a link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9PlsLbUnws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAsGRBSGWtA


----------



## pandorabox

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> I have a white coated canvas Dooney "Venus" shopper with the very light vachetta handles/trim.  I haven't had any trouble with color transfer, but the vachetta has some tiny water spots from a freak summer rain shower. I'm sure saddle soap could take care of them, but I got the bag at such a ridiculous discount and it's a bag I carry a lot in the summer with the kids, so I just roll with it.
> 
> I also make sure to wear that bag with the same side facing out each time, because a pair of my David khan jeans transferred blue to the white coated canvas and the vachetta--the saddle soap DID take care of that.
> 
> I will never get a light-colored vachetta bag again.  But I adore this Venus bag for it's room and sturdiness.  I can pack a ton of stuff in it, it never loses shape, and I get tons of compliments.  I just have to make sure to carry it blue-stain side against my body.
> 
> If you're worried about ANYTHING, return it for the Dillen.  My kids have stepped on, dropped into mud, scraped toys against, and done all manner of torturous things to my Dillen II satchel and the darn thing looks freakin' brand new.



Lmao!! It sounds like it is holding up well! I remember when you bought that!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OMG3kids

pandorabox said:
			
		

> Lmao!! It sounds like it is holding up well! I remember when you bought that!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yep!!! It's holding up very well.  I've scraped car keys against it, dropped it, kids step on it in the car--and I'm careful with my bags! Just last week an SA at the mall said "Ooooh, new bag huh?" Nope, old but good bag!


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Does anyone know which online shop has this bag and can also ship to Europe?

I know I can purchase it through their website but which is cheaper and faster?


----------



## Pye128

Thank you to everyone who gave such good advice. I took my Natural satchel to Dillard's this morning and compared it to the chestnut. I thought I would love the chestnut, but I didn't for this particular bag. 

One of the things that first drew me to this satchel was the sort of old west, rustic, saddle-baggy look of the natural color. The bag in chestnut, or any color at all, loses that feel for me, so I kept the natural one. 

The great thing is that when I got home with the bag, someone on a Dooney forum on QVC (never shop there, I just read what people think of products) posted that Boscov's had 20% off and free shipping on all handbags. And then two posts later some helpful soul posted a 25% Friends discount at Lord and Taylor, free shipping and no tax for me.

I ordered the same large satchel in Natural from L&T, got it for $298 instead of $429 with tax at Dillards. When the L&T bag comes in I'll just keep the one I  like best and return the expensive one to Dillard's. The bag from L&T has already shipped.

My savings (and a $25 coupon Dooney mailed me a few days ago) covered the black nylon/ tan trim Smith bag I wanted from my local outlet and a little Tartan bag my partner had been eyeing which I got for her as a treat. She's not a purse girl but she loves tartan and she's been real sick.

By the way, the nylon Smith bag is great. The leather ones look HUGE, but the nylon one doesn't look big at all, and it weighs nothing. I love Dooney nylon. It's just as good as the two Prada nylon bags I got as gifts years ago.

Pretty good Friday the 13th. Hope everyone else had a great 13th, too.

Please pardon typos.....iPad typing.


----------



## OMG3kids

Pye128 said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave such good advice. I took my Natural satchel to Dillard's this morning and compared it to the chestnut. I thought I would love the chestnut, but I didn't for this particular bag.
> 
> One of the things that first drew me to this satchel was the sort of old west, rustic, saddle-baggy look of the natural color. The bag in chestnut, or any color at all, loses that feel for me, so I kept the natural one.
> 
> The great thing is that when I got home with the bag, someone on a Dooney forum on QVC (never shop there, I just read what people think of products) posted that Boscov's had 20% off and free shipping on all handbags. And then two posts later some helpful soul posted a 25% Friends discount at Lord and Taylor, free shipping and no tax for me.
> 
> I ordered the same large satchel in Natural from L&T, got it for $298 instead of $429 with tax at Dillards. When the L&T bag comes in I'll just keep the one I  like best and return the expensive one to Dillard's. The bag from L&T has already shipped.
> 
> My savings (and a $25 coupon Dooney mailed me a few days ago) covered the black nylon/ tan trim Smith bag I wanted from my local outlet and a little Tartan bag my partner had been eyeing which I got for her as a treat. She's not a purse girl but she loves tartan and she's been real sick.
> 
> By the way, the nylon Smith bag is great. The leather ones look HUGE, but the nylon one doesn't look big at all, and it weighs nothing. I love Dooney nylon. It's just as good as the two Prada nylon bags I got as gifts years ago.
> 
> Pretty good Friday the 13th. Hope everyone else had a great 13th, too.
> 
> Please pardon typos.....iPad typing.




YAY!!!
And I'm so jealous that you have an outlet!!  I love Dooney, and the nearest outlet is a full day's drive from me.   Post pics!!


----------



## Pye128

Oh, I forgot to mention....while I was in the outlet store, the SA had her own Florentine Vachetta Satchel (largest size). She's had it for a year and takes absolutely no special care of it. It had darkened considerably, in a nice way, but she never bothers to rub the scuffs out and it still looked nice and well loved. Personally, I would have obsessively rubbed those scuffs out, I'm so fussy I rub Cadillac Boot and Shoe care onto my Oberon Kindle cover, and my leather  iPhone and iPad covers weekly. The folks at Oberon treat all their covers with it (though they don't sell it) and I like it because it's not oily or greasy, no white residue, doesn't change the color. It does remove scuffs and condition the leather.

On the back of the bag, though, she did have quite a bit of color transfer from a pair of Old Navy (very dark dyed, she said) jeans. She said the jeans were so full of dye they even discolored her leather car seat. 

I saw on previous posts in this thread that some have used AppleCare on these bags. I'm not familiar with it and if anyone who has used it on one of these Florentine natural bags has some experience to share, I'd love to hear it. I know, Dooney says not to, but I know some folks here have.

Cheers.


----------



## carissar7

Pye128 said:


> Hi,
> Long time reader, don't post often.
> But I need some advice. I just bought the largest Florentine Satchel in the Natural color. I have been wanting this bag for a year. I've read every post in this forum and then hopped over to the QVC forum and saw something alarming.
> One poster warned that the bag absorbed dye (color) from clothing, specifically jeans (and the sleeper bag but I don't care about that) and absorbed color from another bag it was touching when she had them side-by-side on a shelf.
> I haven't used the bag at all yet, only had it three days. Has anyone had this issue with the Natural color in this bag or any of the Natural Florentine bags?
> 
> In your opinion, would a dyed color like Chestnut be less likely to have this problem?
> 
> I'd really like to keep the Natural but as I plan on carrying this bag daily (not a bag switcher) I don't want problems down the road.
> 
> Also, has anyone bought this style in the Dillen leather? Maybe it's more durable?
> 
> Thanks, Savannah




I purchased my bag when it first initially came out last year. I had never noticed any dye transfer until about 3 weeks ago when I wore it out with my heavy winter coat. It was the first time I wore it out with this particular coat. Well let me just say, I was mortified. I came home from only wearing it cross-body style for 3 HOURS and saw that the part resting on my side had big black smears all across it. I was in such shock that I almost started to cry. It didn't occur to me that it was from my jacket at first. The smears were so black that it looked like someone wiped gasoline or some sort of oil on my bag but I knew that wasn't possible since it didn't touch anything but my body for the entire time I was out so I knew it had to be my coat. So what I did was I took a damp magic eraser and lightly rubbed the smears until they faded away. I still would like to take my bag to get professionally cleaned but it will do for now. Be careful with this bag.


----------



## LVBagLady

I'm getting the Dooney satchel on the left. I bought it 'pre-sale' at Macys today. Getting it for just under $300. I had the same exact bag last year. Bought it from the Dooney website using easy pay last year. Ended up selling it to fund a pre-loved LV Lockit which I later sold to fund a pre-loved LV Tivoli. I seem to fluctuate between LV and Dooney. The Florentine satchel is my favorite style. This satchel will be my 5th one of this style and 2nd one of this exact style.  So far I've owned the natural in the large size and small size, sold both. Have the small in chestnut.


----------



## catsinthebag

After never really liking Dooney for years, I find I'm really tempted by this bag. Like some other posters, I'm torn between the natural and the chestnut. Love the natural, but I'm a little afraid of color transfer. Does anyone have any pictures of how their natural bags have aged? I'm really interested to see how the color changes.


----------



## LVBagLady

catsinthebag said:


> After never really liking Dooney for years, I find I'm really tempted by this bag. Like some other posters, I'm torn between the natural and the chestnut. Love the natural, but I'm a little afraid of color transfer. Does anyone have any pictures of how their natural bags have aged? I'm really interested to see how the color changes.








Here are 2 of my satchels in natural. The larger one I had for 4 mos, the smaller on I had just purchased. You can see the difference in the shade of the color.


----------



## catsinthebag

LVBagLady said:


> Here are 2 of my satchels in natural. The larger one I had for 4 mos, the smaller on I had just purchased. You can see the difference in the shade of the color.



Thank you! Love the shade of the one on the right ... that's exactly how I was hoping that leather would age.


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is the smaller one approximately 6 mos later


----------



## catsinthebag

LVBagLady said:


> Here is the smaller one approximately 6 mos later



Wow ... it looks like the natural ages beautifully! Are you happy with it? (I assume you are since you have two bags in this color!). Thanks again for the photos. -- it's enormously helpful.


----------



## LVBagLady

catsinthebag said:


> Wow ... it looks like the natural ages beautifully! Are you happy with it? (I assume you are since you have two bags in this color!). Thanks again for the photos. -- it's enormously helpful.


You're welcome. I actually sold them both and had seller's remorse.  But I got one in chestnut sz sm and one in black (larger sz).


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Here is the smaller one approximately 6 mos later


Yummy!!


----------



## reflect98

LVBagLady said:


> I'm getting the Dooney satchel on the left. I bought it 'pre-sale' at Macys today. Getting it for just under $300. I had the same exact bag last year. Bought it from the Dooney website using easy pay last year. Ended up selling it to fund a pre-loved LV Lockit which I later sold to fund a pre-loved LV Tivoli. I seem to fluctuate between LV and Dooney. The Florentine satchel is my favorite style. This satchel will be my 5th one of this style and 2nd one of this exact style.  So far I've owned the natural in the large size and small size, sold both. Have the small in chestnut.


Do you still love the large size or do you wish you had gotten the small?  I am trying to decide on which size to get?


----------



## Caro9ine

I am attracted to the Zebra Smith bag. Anyone have any experience with it? Does it seem cleanable?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

reflect98 said:


> Do you still love the large size or do you wish you had gotten the small?  I am trying to decide on which size to get?



I have the mini in T. Moro and the small in Natural. I couldn't imagine having one larger than these as these are dense bags. I'm 5 foot even and weigh 117 lbs for reference.


----------



## OMG3kids

Glitter_pixie said:


> I have the mini in T. Moro and the small in Natural. I couldn't imagine having one larger than these as these are dense bags. I'm 5 foot even and weigh 117 lbs for reference.



I've tried on both, and the large is just waaaay too big for me.  I'm 5'5" and about 130 pounds.  Too big, too heavy. And the small is too small.  So I'm down & out on this gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ZippyWho

I see the Natural changes color as it ages. Does other color darken too?


----------



## LVBagLady

Lord & Taylor extended their Friends and Family sale.


----------



## LVBagLady

I'm 5'3' weigh 112 lbs. I just bought the white satchel pictured above. It's big but I love it.


----------



## AlinaRose

So I finally was able to make it to a store and hold the florentine satchel for myself, and I decided that it's too heavy for my taste. It was heavy enough empty, I couldn't imagine carrying it filled with everything I carry around. The florentine leather was to die for though! I loved the florentine domed satchel, and also the dillen leather pocket sac. The dillen leather is lighter in weight too


----------



## Caro9ine

I am still waiting to see the tab- something bag that someone had a pic of from the NYC store (?) It is not on the website and I have yet to see it anywhere.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Lord & Taylor extended their Friends and Family sale.


***Gasp***

Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## AlinaRose

Caro9ine said:


> I am still waiting to see the tab- something bag that someone had a pic of from the NYC store (?) It is not on the website and I have yet to see it anywhere.



Is this the bag you're referring to? http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48243

Looks like they only have it in white now


----------



## reflect98

Glitter_pixie said:


> I have the mini in T. Moro and the small in Natural. I couldn't imagine having one larger than these as these are dense bags. I'm 5 foot even and weigh 117 lbs for reference.


 

Thank you for the response.  I hope to make a decision soon.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

I purchased mine on &#8216;nordstrom.com last April 14 and just got it yesterday. 

When I opened the box and saw it, I really fell so in love. The natural color and the leather are really GORGEOUS! 

I took out all the paper in the bag and thought that I&#8217;d use it right away. But, the weather got bad and rained. So, I decided not to wear it and left it sitting on the couch instead of putting it back again in the dust bag. 

I noticed the strong scent after about an hour and already knew it was the bag. But, it&#8217;s not a fishy type of smell. The scent is really strong and keeps circulating around the living room, where the couch is, and now gives me a headache. 

Overall, I sooooo love this DBFS although it&#8217;s only my alternative craving for a Miu Miu Bow Satchel. I honestly can&#8217;t compare both, even though I already saw the &#8220;MMBS&#8221; irl and also fell deeply in love with it.

But I find this bag very functional and it is going to be more for daily use.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I know the smell you're talking about. To me it's smells like cod liver oil. The smell doesn't bother me as I guess I've gotten used to it...rather I just think of it as D&B musk! It should eventually fade away.


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> I know the smell you're talking about. To me it's smells like cod liver oil. The smell doesn't bother me as I guess I've gotten used to it...rather I just think of it as D&B musk! It should eventually fade away.


My small natural had that smell. I have since sold it (not because of the smell, it was very light). My small chestnut has that smell and so does my sister's. I put tissue sprayed lightly with Chanel no 5 in it and it is sitting on a shelf in my closet. I've been checking it, but the smell seems to have faded. I bought the satchel in white/natural last week. No smell what so ever.


----------



## Caro9ine

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> Is this the bag you're referring to? http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48243
> 
> Looks like they only have it in white now



No. Look at the thread D&B 2012 collection. Scroll way down to end.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

dhadiezlilghoul said:


> I
> I noticed the strong scent after about an hour and already knew it was the bag. But, its not a fishy type of smell. The scent is really strong and keeps circulating around the living room, where the couch is, and now gives me a headache.


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> I know the smell you're talking about. To me it's smells like cod liver oil. The smell doesn't bother me as I guess I've gotten used to it...rather I just think of it as D&B musk! It should eventually fade away.


 


LVBagLady said:


> My small natural had that smell. I have since sold it (not because of the smell, it was very light). My small chestnut has that smell and so does my sister's. I put tissue sprayed lightly with Chanel no 5 in it and it is sitting on a shelf in my closet. I've been checking it, but the smell seems to have faded. I bought the satchel in white/natural last week. No smell what so ever.


 
I am glad to know that I am not  crazy. Mine smells, too. When I bought it, it did not smell, I started to notice the odor a couple days later.


----------



## AlinaRose

Caro9ine said:


> No. Look at the thread D&B 2012 collection. Scroll way down to end.



Hmm, I can't find it anywhere either. Maybe they're waiting until summer to release it.


----------



## LVBagLady

crazy4coachbags said:


> I am glad to know that I am not  crazy. Mine smells, too. When I bought it, it did not smell, I started to notice the odor a couple days later.


I ended up exchanging the black Florentine I had on presale because it had an odor. They had it packed away for over a week and when I opened it up the smell wafted out.  I had another bag at a different Macys so I was going to exchange it there for another black one.  They had one that didn't smell but I didn't like the leather. I ended up exchanging it for a natural that has the nicest softest leather.  It was busy there, so while I was waiting I was sniffing the Florentine satchels.  A lot of them did have the odor. One white/natural small satchel had a light chemical smell.  I went over to Lord & Taylor's and none of the one there had any odors.


----------



## LVBagLady

The natural


----------



## LVBagLady

The smelly one. Actually, by the time I got to Macys the smell had dissipated some.


----------



## LVBagLady

I forgot to mention, when I got home I noticed some scuffing and scratches on the natural. I used a little apple conditioner on them and they disappeared. I am now on a bag ban.
:banned:


----------



## Caro9ine

I thought they smelled like cow.


----------



## donnaoh

Caro9ine said:


> I thought they smelled like cow.


----------



## nutz4purses

LVBagLady said:


> The natural





GORGEOUS... is this the Regular or the small? I am going to the mall out of town Tuesday with my mom and I know I want Natural but not sure what size yet, I go back and forth, lol!


----------



## LVBagLady

The regular. I have come full circle. I bought the regular in the very beginning. Sold it and got it in a small. I prefer the regular. I love big bags.


----------



## dollface53

I have the Natural.in the regular (large) size which I bought from the Dooney website, to use a credit from a bag I returned for repairs ( could not be repaired). Mine is butter soft and has no strange odor, just a nice rich leather smell.


----------



## LVBagLady

The one I have now is very soft w/leather smell. I love it. My sister thinks I am extra sensitive to smells.


----------



## Caro9ine

OMG! The tab collar satchel and the other tab one are finally on the website, though they come up as not available... At least they are on there.


----------



## OMG3kids

Dooney always has new stuff listed as "Not Available" for a while.  To torture us...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> Dooney always has new stuff listed as "Not Available" for a while.  To torture us...



Yes they do! Now the Dusty Blue is everywhere.


----------



## OMG3kids

I've seen the dusty blue being carried by one person here, once at the mall.  I'ts lovely..


----------



## Glitter_pixie

OMG3kids said:


> I've seen the dusty blue being carried by one person here, once at the mall.  I'ts lovely..



Yes, I have it in the D&B Med Pocket Satchel. It felt like forever before they got the dusty blue color in stock.


----------



## OMG3kids

Glitter_pixie said:
			
		

> Yes, I have it in the D&B Med Pocket Satchel. It felt like forever before they got the dusty blue color in stock.



That's the one I saw. Gorgeous!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Does anyone have one of the florentine bags in dusty blue? If you do, care to post a picture? 

Some of the pictures I've seen show it as gray-blue, some a little more blue, some very gray. I'm reluctant to order one of the bags for fear of having to go through the hassle of returning it if I don't care for the color. The stores around here have pretty much stopped carrying Dooney except for an occasional bag or two.


----------



## Caro9ine

I do not have a pic, but I saw one in person yesterday. It is the pale blue of a really well worn pair of jeans...Or a worn light chambray shirt... I didn't perceive it to be grayish. what I liked, that I hadn't noticed, is that the inside trim is the color of the bag. Just waiting to see the tab collar bag in person to decide which to get! I prefer the darker blue.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Caro9ine said:


> I do not have a pic, but I saw one in person yesterday. It is the pale blue of a really well worn pair of jeans...Or a worn light chambray shirt... I didn't perceive it to be grayish. what I liked, that I hadn't noticed, is that the inside trim is the color of the bag. Just waiting to see the tab collar bag in person to decide which to get! I prefer the darker blue.


 
Thank you so much, Caro9ine!  I keep looking down at my jeans and thinking yeah, that's the color I like. And I have a lot of cambray shirts too. 

I think I'm going to order the Tab Collar Satchel in dusty blue. It looks a bit different on the Dooney web site than it does on the Lyra mag 2012 spring preview shots; the leather tab clasp is designed differently and there's a Dooney logo sewn to the front. But I still like it. 

It's nearly identical in dimensions and design to the Dillen Priscilla that came out 2 years ago. I have a couple of those bags and they're my favorite bags.


----------



## OMG3kids

Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Here are 2 of my satchels in natural. The larger one I had for 4 mos, the smaller on I had just purchased. You can see the difference in the shade of the color.


So gorgeous!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Hello all! I haven't even looked at D&B bags in like 18 years but I can't stop looking at the Florentine Satchel!! It seems like a very well crafted bag for the price tag and those green and blue colors are just so pretty. 
I've browsed this thread for days and there aren't many mod pics.  Does anyone have any to share?  Also, for those of you that own the bag, how well are they holding up?

TIA!


----------



## Marie Lee

I got the large in black when it came out, now I want the red in the small.  But I want the new panama wilson too.  Can't decide between the red or black.  Either way it's different enough from the satchels, with all the cream canvas.  Any one have the wilson yet?? Would love  to see pix


----------



## TXGirlie

I like the magenta color...eyeing it in the davis tote! Has anyone seen it in the FV satchel too?


----------



## LVBagLady

When I bought my satchel, someone had looped the strap to shorten it. I liked it so much this way that I did the same thing to my other 2 satchels plus my sister's (at her request).  The way to do it is to hook both hooks on one end. You have to unbuckle the strap to loop it through. Sorry, I am not good at explaining. Will post pics showing how it looks.


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady

Having issues with Photobucket.


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady

http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e210/SueVaz/Dooney/?action=view&current=IMAG0769.jpg


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady

My satchel weighs 5 lbs


----------



## bunnches

LVBagLady said:


> My satchel weighs 5 lbs


 
Is that 5lbs empty?  Any mod pics?


----------



## ms p

LVBagLady said:


>



Thanks for the pics and idea  the doglesh buckle on the strap it can loop through the bag loop easily?


----------



## LVBagLady

bunnches said:


> Is that 5lbs empty?  Any mod pics?


5 lbs full. 3 lbs empty. This is what I carry.


----------



## LVBagLady

ms p said:


> Thanks for the pics and idea  the doglesh buckle on the strap it can loop through the bag loop easily?


I have to unbuckle it and thread the leather strap through the loop, then re-buckle.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


>



That's a great idea. I'm going to try that one of my D & B's with the strap that is too long.


----------



## ZippyWho

LVBagLady said:


>



Thx for showing this tips.


----------



## nutz4purses

LVBagLady said:


>




You can also take the clip hook and attach it to the buckle and keep the strap still doubled like you have it, this is how I do it


----------



## nutz4purses

LVBagLady said:


> The regular. I have come full circle. I bought the regular in the very beginning. Sold it and got it in a small. I prefer the regular. I love big bags.




Nothing wrong with that  I have did this many times with certain bags /designers.  I think most of us have!


----------



## LVBagLady

nutz4purses said:


> Nothing wrong with that  I have did this many times with certain bags /designers.  I think most of us have!


I've done it multiple times with LV also. Speedies, Almas and Noes to name a few. Also, Bosphore backpack.


----------



## Didi Boston

Thanks for the tip on the longer strap, I just did it to mine.  I got it caught on something yesterday and was condsidering removing it so I don't ruin it.


----------



## alice87

LVBagLady said:


> 5 lbs full. 3 lbs empty. This is what I carry.



You are so organized in your bag content! I am wondering, if you have cosmetic bag, what do you carry in the other one (the coach)? One small pouch for the key, what is another for? Thanks!


----------



## alice87

LVBagLady said:


> The smelly one. Actually, by the time I got to Macys the smell had dissipated some.



Black color looks really great on this bag!


----------



## TXGirlie

I have the small satchel in chestnut on the way. Hopefully it just smells like leather!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TXGirlie said:


> I have the small satchel in chestnut on the way. Hopefully it just smells like leather!



I bought the Chestnut in the largest satchel size, and it smells like leather, and nothing else. It does not have that "oily fish capsule just broke open" scent like the Natural.


----------



## sprinkies

I just got this bag today!!! I'm so in love. Normally a coach girl. It's amazing leather and smells like heaven. Pretty sure it's the chestnut color? It's the large size






Trying on at the store! Totally in love 






Sitting empty on the way home 






Smooshy empty!!






Full of my crap


----------



## LVBagLady

alice87 said:


> You are so organized in your bag content! I am wondering, if you have cosmetic bag, what do you carry in the other one (the coach)? One small pouch for the key, what is another for? Thanks!


The Coach is for extra cards. I have two key pouches. The Dooney one is just my house and car keys. The MBMJ is for all my other keys (parent's house, sister's house etc) plus a second set of house and car keys. Dooney wristlet is for receipts. My purse is the only thing in my life that is organized.


----------



## poopsie

Love the style and the leather...........I just hated that orangey Natural color. Returned it and bought the ostrich in cognac. Love the chestnut in the vachetta!


----------



## TXGirlie

Glitter_pixie said:


> I bought the Chestnut in the largest satchel size, and it smells like leather, and nothing else. It does not have that "oily fish capsule just broke open" scent like the Natural.


 
I got it...smells like regular leather to me! Love the size of it. I also have the natural in large but haven't used it in awhile. It smelled like leather, plus something else...but it wasn't too strong.


----------



## LVBagLady

queeniayy said:


> Do u have any promotion for Mother's Day?


Lord & Taylor is having a sale today and tomorrow.

 L&T: Ultimate One Day Sale is too big for 1 day! Extra 25% off storewide w/AAAAGWJH. Shop Fri & Sat! See store for details Msg&DataRts Apply. Opt-out?Rply STOP


----------



## alice87

LVBagLady said:


> The Coach is for extra cards. I have two key pouches. The Dooney one is just my house and car keys. The MBMJ is for all my other keys (parent's house, sister's house etc) plus a second set of house and car keys. Dooney wristlet is for receipts. My purse is the only thing in my life that is organized.



Thanks! It looks good for the only thing.


----------



## sprinkies

After looking at this bag for a day and reading reviews about how heavy the regular "large" size is, i actually just ordered the small in the same chestnut leather. So excited to get it!! i was sad to box this one up, but i'm way excited to get my smaller one in the mail!


----------



## annie1

I just posted a new reveal not the same bags but similiar.....they are to die for..... and look great on all of you


----------



## LVBagLady

I want this.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> I want this.



This is a beautiful bag. I saw it at Macy's.


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> This is a beautiful bag. I saw it at Macy's.


That's where I saw it, tonight. I'm thinking of returning my chestnut satchel and getting the tote. My satchel has the stong fishy smell to it. I noticed it got stronger the past few days.


----------



## annie1

cant decide it I want the one I just got or the Florentine Satchel here is the pic of the one I got yesterday 

http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...1_-1_301_503007883?splashlink=header_handbags


----------



## annie1

I exchanged it for the ostrich med satchel love it

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## annie1

I AM IN.....


http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...1_-1_301_502821319?splashlink=header_handbags

and using the straps doubled like in the post a few pages back.......


----------



## OMG3kids

Nice! Enjoy it.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

annie1 said:
			
		

> I AM IN.....
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-OstrichEmbossed-Florentine-Satchel_301_-1_301_502821319?splashlink=header_handbags
> 
> and using the straps doubled like in the post a few pages back.......



Beautiful!


----------



## LVBagLady

I'm starting to see more people carrying Dooney & Bourke in my area but no Florentine satchels. Has anyone else spotted anyone carrying the satchel in their area?


----------



## RedLace

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> I'm starting to see more people carrying Dooney & Bourke in my area but no Florentine satchels. Has anyone else spotted anyone carrying the satchel in their area?



I have. It's so funny you said that. For some reason I feel dooney & bourke has upgraded their standards and many ppl are carrying them more than Coach. That florentine satchel is lovely but heavy for some.


----------



## annie1

I have not seen anyone carry the satchel for some reason other styles yes but not the satchel

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## papertiger

Congratualtions to anyone and everyone who has bought a lovely Florentine  they look amazing for any price point but thay are Also undoubtedly outstanding value for money. 

I _wish_ that I could see D&B in Europe, I really like the Alto range too. Next time I'm in the US I have to go on a mission to check them out.

So funny they make the inside colours to suggest the Italian flag :giggles: but  WOW overall these bags are


----------



## shallyembro

the bag is beautiful!


----------



## bisbee

I'm very disappointed! I've been reading this thread for a while...I ordered the small satchel from QVC and returned it - it was TINY!

Then I saw this bag - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loved it! Ordered it from Macy's when they had 25% off. 

It came a few days ago - opened the box and I absolutely hated it! The color is very orange (much more than in the picture), it's HUGE, the leather is very stiff and the bottom is very wide. I thought I'd give D&B another chance (I had the bags YEARS ago, and liked the new styles) but I won't try again...


----------



## annie1

The small is very very small mine is the medium and just the right size IMO. The leather will soften up over time

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OMG3kids

I agree--the medium/middle-sized one is the best.


----------



## annie1

I did see the satchel and it's very structured I love the ones I got not sure if the ostrich is for the  summer

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sprinkies

Got the small chestnut satchel today!!! Love it much more than the large





I'm 5'7 125 pounds for reference




Small vs large in my car!






Small on my pub table. 

You can see my large size pics on page 83... I hope this helps anyone trying to decide!


----------



## annie1

Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pye128

Ok, just gotta chime in here. I wanted this bag in natural for a year and finally bought it. I took it out shopping for three hours. (The ONLY time i took the bag out of my house). I always had the front of the bag facing out. I never set it down ANYWHERE except the bench in one dressing room and the bag wasn't touching a wall or anything. I was very careful knowing the idiosyncrasies of Vachetta leather. I ended up with two horrid black spots on the front of the bag. It's not my car seats, they are cloth and the front of the bag was facing forward whilst in the seat. I went nowhere else. I sent the bag back. I'm a Dooney fan, I have ten of their bags. But I'm never touching Vachetta leather again. The leather is just too picky and fragile.

I've had two of this exact same bag, thinking it was a fluke. I had a similar disappointing experience with both.

Just a heads up.


----------



## donnaoh

sprinkies said:


> View attachment 1716602
> 
> 
> Got the small chestnut satchel today!!! Love it much more than the large
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716609
> 
> 
> I'm 5'7 125 pounds for reference
> 
> View attachment 1716608
> 
> 
> Small vs large in my car!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716612
> 
> 
> Small on my pub table.
> 
> You can see my large size pics on page 83... I hope this helps anyone trying to decide!


I love the small size satchel...she looks perfect on you!


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Man, this is kind of a drag.  I had to let go of the regular satchel (the only size I like) in Natural and Black last year because they were too darn heavy and awkward.  I was seduced into buying the regular Chestnut satchel the other day.  

Same old story.  Too heavy and awkward, esp. with stuff in it.  Why does this bag have to look so darn good and be so darn hard to handle?  I guess I could get a smaller wristlet to carry inside and not take the D&B into every store but that kind of negates the point of having the D&B.

Oh, and the Chestnut has a very strong chemical smell.  Gave me a headache but seems to have faded, I think.  It's wrapped up again so hard to tell.


----------



## annie1

Can u find the medium satchel it's a good size not to big or small Dillards has them that's where I got my ostrich one

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVBagLady

ChaChaWeed said:


> Man, this is kind of a drag.  I had to let go of the regular satchel (the only size I like) in Natural and Black last year because they were too darn heavy and awkward.  I was seduced into buying the regular Chestnut satchel the other day.
> 
> Same old story.  Too heavy and awkward, esp. with stuff in it.  Why does this bag have to look so darn good and be so darn hard to handle?  I guess I could get a smaller wristlet to carry inside and not take the D&B into every store but that kind of negates the point of having the D&B.
> 
> Oh, and the Chestnut has a very strong chemical smell.  Gave me a headache but seems to have faded, I think.  It's wrapped up again so hard to tell.


I let go of my black and natural satchels last year, too, for the same reason. Bought the natural again last month (friends/family sale at Macys). White/Natural at Lord & Taylor's. For some reason I love them even though they are huge. I'm 5'3' and weigh 113. I have the small satchel in chestnut also. Mine smells, also. I called Dooney CS. I was told it had to do with finishing the leather or something like that. Also to put dryer sheets in it. I had already put tissues sprayed w/Chanel #5 in it. Right now it smells like leather. A light smell.


----------



## poopsie

bisbee said:


> I'm very disappointed! I've been reading this thread for a while...I ordered the small satchel from QVC and returned it - it was TINY!
> 
> Then I saw this bag - dimg.dillards.com/is/image/DillardsZoom/03678185_zi_naturalLoved it! Ordered it from Macy's when they had 25% off.
> 
> It came a few days ago - opened the box and I absolutely hated it! The color is very orange (much more than in the picture), it's HUGE, the leather is very stiff and the bottom is very wide. I thought I'd give D&B another chance (I had the bags YEARS ago, and liked the new styles) but I won't try again...





I had scored a fantastic deal on the natural satchel and returned it for the color issue. Way too orange . Loved everything else about it though. The chestnut looks very nice.


----------



## Zombie Girl

I bought my mother a large satchel in Moss (for Mother's Day) so I took some comparison pics next to my small, for this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OMG3kids

The moss color is beautiful.


----------



## Caro9ine

Anyone have the drawstring bag? I have been struggling with what to get, and waiting patiently for the tab collare satchel to show up on the site. I have weighed the issues... Weight and hard to get in zip against the lovely leather and beautiful colors.... Typically I favor a zip top but so far have resisted. I like the satchels, but am really thinking seriously of going with the drawstring. Back in the day I had a lovely Dooney glove leather drawstring, but it had a long strap, which this one lacks.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

I met a charming lady the other day in Starbucks who had the moss colored satchel.  She loved it and said it goes with more than you would think.  We talked about what colors we'd have if we could afford all the different ones.

Chestnut is gorgeous.  Most of them are, though.  Didn't like the natural color so much when I had it--it was very orange, unfortunately.


----------



## Katiesmama

Lovely bag, Zombie Girl (and lovely daughter!!)


----------



## Zombie Girl

^^ Thank you!

It is such a difficult color to capture but oh so pretty! Thanks everyone, she loves it!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## annie1

Ok so would you carry the ostrich one pic attached more fall winter




Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

annie1 said:


> Ok so would you carry the ostrich one pic attached more fall winter
> 
> View attachment 1722421
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I have the ostrich in Cognac and I am carrying it now.  Don't think it is a 'seasonal' bag imho


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I recently got this bag and still store in my closet.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

oops just realized this bag called " 'Zebra Jones' ", it's not Florentine Vachetta Satchel.


----------



## annie1

Anyone see or know where the medium sachem in moss can be found the straps on my smith bag are digging into my shoulder and think the large is too big.  Help

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

annie1 said:


> Anyone see or know where the medium sachem in moss can be found the straps on my smith bag are digging into my shoulder and think the large is too big.  Help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Nordstrom


----------



## annie1

I checked the website can u send me the link or store name please

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dooney-bourke-florentine-vachetta-leather-satchel/3165391


----------



## annie1

It says the page can not be found

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

try Googling dooney vachetta satchel moss or any combination of those keywords or just go to Nordies website


----------



## annie1

I did all they show is the large small and mini

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## annie1

I'm driving my self nuts.   I saw pics of the small on a woman 5.7 I'm 5ft so it should be ok uggggg

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

annie1 said:


> I did *all they show is the large small and mini
> *
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




According to the Dooney website those are the only three sizes of Florentine satchels available
I think what you are referring to as large is actually what used to be called the medium. I was never aware of four sizes


----------



## annie1

I think I may be thinking the ostrich that is medium from Dillard's wonder I'd small is too small and large way to large

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

The medium/regular Florentine satchel and the medium ostrich satchel are the same size. There is no *large* Florentine satchel.  There is just Satchel, Small and Mini.

Check them out on the Dooney website.


----------



## annie1

Thank you thank you thank you ordering the moss one as we speak

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## annie1

Thank you all for helping me with my duh moment.   The moss satchel is on its way to go with the ostrich satchel in tan &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

annie1 said:


> Thank you all for helping me with my duh moment.   The moss satchel is on its way to go with the ostrich satchel in tan &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Holy carp.......you're worse than I am!


----------



## annie1

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> Holy carp.......you're worse than I am!



Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie

I think this one is next on the list http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59390


----------



## Zombie Girl

annie1 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for helping me with my duh moment.   The moss satchel is on its way to go with the ostrich satchel in tan &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



How exciting! It's a gorgeous bag - CONGRATS!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nat

Zombie Girl said:


> I bought my mother a large satchel in Moss (for Mother's Day) so I took some comparison pics next to my small, for this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The moss is beautiful. Your mom must be so thrilled! Thanks for the comparison pics, they're very helpful


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Whoa.  I ordered the orange satchel from Nordstrom and it was ORANGE.  I was hoping for a bit lighter color so back it goes.  Bright is definitely good but this one was seriously ORANGE.  Like a traffic cone only with straps.

On the other hand, the Chestnut (which I'm still debating) is still reeking.  Sweet sweet chemical smell that doesn't want to dissipate.  It gives me a headache.


----------



## LVBagLady

ChaChaWeed said:


> Whoa.  I ordered the orange satchel from Nordstrom and it was ORANGE.  I was hoping for a bit lighter color so back it goes.  Bright is definitely good but this one was seriously ORANGE.  Like a traffic cone only with straps.
> 
> On the other hand, the Chestnut (which I'm still debating) is still reeking.  Sweet sweet chemical smell that doesn't want to dissipate.  It gives me a headache.


Like a traffic cone only with straps. Lol. Is it the Dillen II satchel?
I had the same problem with my chestnut satchel. I held onto it for awhile hoping the smell would go away, but it didn't, so I finally returned it.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Nat said:


> The moss is beautiful. Your mom must be so thrilled! Thanks for the comparison pics, they're very helpful



Thank you, and yes, she loves it!!  
No problem, I thought I would snap a few pics for this thread before I gave it to her.  I thought side by sides might help and I hadn't really noticed many Moss pics.


----------



## grace04

Caro9ine said:


> Anyone have the drawstring bag? I have been struggling with what to get, and waiting patiently for the tab collare satchel to show up on the site. I have weighed the issues... Weight and hard to get in zip against the lovely leather and beautiful colors.... Typically I favor a zip top but so far have resisted. I like the satchels, but am really thinking seriously of going with the drawstring. Back in the day I had a lovely Dooney glove leather drawstring, but it had a long strap, which this one lacks.


 
I don't have the drawstring bag, but have tried it on many times at Dillards.  If I were to get any of the Florentine bags, I think I would choose the drawstring.  I typically like zipper bags, but the satchels' zipper seems really difficult.  To me, the drawstring felt like the most comfortable and easiest to carry of all the Florentine's.  Plus I love the way it reminds me of some of the earlier Dooney bags.  And drawstrings are just so pretty!


----------



## donnaoh

grace04 said:


> I don't have the drawstring bag, but have tried it on many times at Dillards.  If I were to get any of the Florentine bags, I think I would choose the drawstring.  I typically like zipper bags, but the satchels' zipper seems really difficult.  To me, the drawstring felt like the most comfortable and easiest to carry of all the Florentine's.  Plus I love the way it reminds me of some of the earlier Dooney bags.  And drawstrings are just so pretty!


I agree...I have so loved the Florentine Satchels since its release last year but they are a tad cumbersome to get in and out of when using it as a satchel....I will have to try out the drawstring Florentine.

*grace04*...love your kitty in your avitar!!


----------



## nutz4purses

poopsie2 said:


> I think this one is next on the list http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59390




That is GORGEOUS! I want one myself


----------



## LVBagLady

ChaChaWeed said:


> Whoa.  I ordered the orange satchel from Nordstrom and it was ORANGE.  I was hoping for a bit lighter color so back it goes.  Bright is definitely good but this one was seriously ORANGE.  Like a traffic cone only with straps.
> 
> On the other hand, the Chestnut (which I'm still debating) is still reeking.  Sweet sweet chemical smell that doesn't want to dissipate.  It gives me a headache.


Is it a fishy smell? I had to return my Chestnut due to fishy smell. Here is an article I found.

 iss

Rotting fishis not something many women want to smell around them, but the offensivestenchhas been turning upin fashionable handbags - thanks to a defect in some leather and imitation-leatherproducts.

Personal trainerDi Heap treated herself to a leather bag at an Overland sale last year and thought she had nabbed a bargain - until she went to useit.

"It was a rotten fish smell and it was very in-your-face," she said. "I kept hanging it out to airbut I just couldn't use it.

"My husband thought it was hilarious."

Heap paid $99 forthebag, whichwas originally priced at $160.

She said she was nervous about taking the bag back, assuming staff would say the smell was herfault. But the manager apologised and explained a shipment had been flooded with seawater and many of the bags recalled.

Anotherwoman spoken to by the Herald on Sunday said she spent days wondering where the smell was coming from beforetracking it down to her new Guess handbag.

Like Heap, shewas told by the store managerthe problem came up regularly.

Guess handbags retail at Farmers and Strandbags for about $150.

Leather and ShoeResearch Association director DrWarren Bryson said seawater was unlikely to be theculprit. Instead he blamed cheap fish oil, used to soften leather.

"Fishoils arecommonly used throughout the industry," he said. "High-quality fishoils are fairly stableand don't deteriorate.

"But in cheaper oils, unsaturated bonds react with the air and you get a rancid, fishy smell. It's a chemical phenomenon."

Bryson said theoil was ingrained in the fibreof the fabric and therewas little hope of being ableto washor airit out.

"Ournoses can detect onebad odour compound in a million. The smell won't be great to start with and will get gradually worse, depending on heat, moistureand sun."

Leather King owner Trino Koers said many consumers had a misconception that $100-$200would buy a high-quality leatherhandbag.

"The best fishoil, from orange roughy, is $1000 a litre. They are not going to beusing that on a cheapbag that's madein China," he said.

Merrin Gemmell fromLeather Works said therewas no mistaking the smell of quality leather.

"It should evoke that sense of luxury. A lot of leatherthese days smells strongly of chemicals and falls apart very quickly," she said.

"Buy froma reputableleather supplier, buy New Zealand-made and get a quality guarantee in writing."

Farmers merchandise controllerMark Prusher said the company had received one complaint about a bag with a "fishy" odourand would honourtheConsumer Guarantees Act if any other customers had thesame problem.

Overland, Strandbags and Guess declined to comment.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Hmmm.  No, not fish.  Very very sweet chemical smell.  Hard to describe since i haven't smelled anything like it.  It was impossible but i left it in the trunk of the car for a couple days and now has faded.  however, I'm not sure it will fade entirely and even the memory gives me a headache so it may have to go back.


----------



## ChaChaWeed

LVBagLady said:


> Like a traffic cone only with straps. Lol. Is it the Dillen II satchel?
> I had the same problem with my chestnut satchel. I held onto it for awhile hoping the smell would go away, but it didn't, so I finally returned it.



This was the Florentine satchel.  i saw it in Nordstrom and it was cheerful and pretty but in real life (not under commercial lights) it is BRIGHT and a bit much for me.  Plus the underside of the straps is brown and the combo reminds me of A&W rootbeer restaurants from childhood.  Um, no.

Chestnut=still reeking.  Might have to make a return to Macy's tomorrow.  Sugar sweet smell.  Never had anything like this problem with Natural and Black.  Must be something to do with the colors.

Orange also a reeker just not quite as strong.


----------



## LVBagLady

ChaChaWeed said:


> This was the Florentine satchel.  i saw it in Nordstrom and it was cheerful and pretty but in real life (not under commercial lights) it is BRIGHT and a bit much for me.  Plus the underside of the straps is brown and the combo reminds me of A&W rootbeer restaurants from childhood.  Um, no.
> 
> Chestnut=still reeking.  Might have to make a return to Macy's tomorrow.  Sugar sweet smell.  Never had anything like this problem with Natural and Black.  Must be something to do with the colors.
> 
> Orange also a reeker just not quite as strong.


It seems like more bags than not are smelly. I have had a natural and black that smelled also. Small Natural I bought last summer. Reg black that I bought pre-sale at Macys last month. Keeping it in dust bag in plastic Macys shopping bag did wonders to enhance the odor.
Back in Feb of 2011 I bought one of their Splash bags from the website. That bag reeked of a chemical glue smell. You could get high sniffing it. I tried everything to get rid of the smell but had to send it back.


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is the link to the copy of that article I just posted.

http://m.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=10780268


----------



## Pye128

Has anyone gotten this satchel in the Dillen leather? Officially it's the 'Dillen Medium Satchel". http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59007

Having returned two of the Natural Florentine Vachetta Satchels for various problems, I'm not messing with the Vachetta leather again.

I love the structure and shape of this bag and am thinking about biting on a T-Moro in the Dillen leather. 

Am also curious if anyone has a Dillen  (not Dillen II)  leather bag (any model) in the Brown color. I'd love to see a real photo of the color, I think Dooney's product shots are not very true to color.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pye128 said:


> Am also curious if anyone has a Dillen (not Dillen II) leather bag (any model) in the Brown color. I'd love to see a real photo of the color, I think Dooney's product shots are not very true to color.


 
The original Dillen "brown" bags were the color of milk chocolate. Think Lindt as opposed to Nestles.  More toward the chocolate milk hue if you can envision that. In looking at the web site it appears, at least from the photos, that the recently released Dillen satchels in "brown" are a bit lighter than that, a bit more yellow and less cool in their brown. But it's so hard to tell. The colors in the photos on the Dooney web site really are way off. I always search on ebay for more natural-looking photos with more accurate colors. Sometimes Zappos colors are a little more accurate too, although not always.


----------



## Pye128

BigPurseSue said:


> The original Dillen "brown" bags were the color of milk chocolate. Think Lindt as opposed to Nestles.  More toward the chocolate milk hue if you can envision that. In looking at the web site it appears, at least from the photos, that the recently released Dillen satchels in "brown" are a bit lighter than that, a bit more yellow and less cool in their brown. But it's so hard to tell. The colors in the photos on the Dooney web site really are way off. I always search on ebay for more natural-looking photos with more accurate colors. Sometimes Zappos colors are a little more accurate too, although not always.



That was an excellent idea. I found one item, does this look like the color you are describing?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-New-Doo...aultDomain_0&hash=item564573fc56#ht_795wt_689

This item doesn't appear to be in the current product line, though a similar wallet is available in Dillen II.

Or maybe this one for color, it's a current bag. Though not on DB in this color:

http://freaknasty65.ecrater.com/p/8954799/dooney-bourke-dillen-priscilla-bag


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pye128 said:


> That was an excellent idea. I found one item, does this look like the color you are describing?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-New-Doo...aultDomain_0&hash=item564573fc56#ht_795wt_689


 
Yeah! That's the color. They used to sell a Dillen Priscilla in that "brown." I also saw a Dooney bag IRL in that color which I think was from the original Dillen line.


----------



## dollface53

annie1 said:


> I did all they show is the large small and mini
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



there are only 3 sizes in the Dooney Florentine Satchel - Mini, Small and Satchel (large)


----------



## annie1

Alert.    Florentine ostrich satchel on sale Dillards $278.60 from $398

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## summerlaine

I had the large size satchel when it first came out and I sold it because it was just too big.  But I'm thinking about getting the small satchel because the size seems more like a LV speedy 30, which I think is the perfect size!  Maybe I will be joining the D&B club again in a few days, but I can't decide between red and natural!


----------



## Zombie Girl

I felt the same way about the full size satchel, I prefer the small!
Let us know what you choose!


summerlaine said:


> I had the large size satchel when it first came out and I sold it because it was just too big.  But I'm thinking about getting the small satchel because the size seems more like a LV speedy 30, which I think is the perfect size!  Maybe I will be joining the D&B club again in a few days, but I can't decide between red and natural!


----------



## nutz4purses

summerlaine said:


> I had the large size satchel when it first came out and I sold it because it was just too big.  But I'm thinking about getting the small satchel because the size seems more like a LV speedy 30, which I think is the perfect size!  Maybe I will be joining the D&B club again in a few days, but I can't decide between red and natural!



I love and want the natural  Hint Hint, get the NATURAL, lol!


----------



## Caro9ine

The tab collar satchel is finally listed as in stock on the Dooney website! I hope this means that it will be in stores soon, so I can actually handle one. I am waiting for one in Royal blue.


----------



## Caro9ine

I did notice, speaking of tab collar satchel, that the one on website differs from the one in the ad pic that has been on this site for some time. The closure tab is over the top rather an up underneath, and the logo was not on front of the original one. Odd.... Maybe that is why it has been delayed.


----------



## abbie001

Lord & Taylor is having their 25% off sale


----------



## luvinmybags

can anyone tell me what color the oyster is?  On some sites it looks ivory, and on others it looks more like a taupey grey?


----------



## annie1

It looks taupe grey IMO

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hoya94

I got my small florentine bag on Friday from QVC.  I ordered it when they had the 5 easy pays. I love it! The color is beautiful an thank goodness the only smell I can detect is that nice new leather smell. I did put a Scentsy scent Circle ( the ones you put in cars) and it smells very nice. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Katiesmama

Pretty, pretty!!!   Love those QVC easy pays too.   The only thing that stopped me was book club night.  But this Sunday is another show and I may weaken.......


----------



## Hoya94

Katiesmama said:


> Pretty, pretty!!!   Love those QVC easy pays too.   The only thing that stopped me was book club night.  But this Sunday is another show and I may weaken.......



Hopefully they'll have it on easy pay on Sunday that way you can get it too.


----------



## AshTx.1

hoya94 said:


> i got my small florentine bag on friday from qvc.  I ordered it when they had the 5 easy pays. I love it! The color is beautiful an thank goodness the only smell i can detect is that nice new leather smell. I did put a scentsy scent circle ( the ones you put in cars) and it smells very nice. Anyway, here it is:



very nice! :d


----------



## MaruBaby

Hoya94 said:


> I got my small florentine bag on Friday from QVC.  I ordered it when they had the 5 easy pays. I love it! The color is beautiful an thank goodness the only smell I can detect is that nice new leather smell. I did put a Scentsy scent Circle ( the ones you put in cars) and it smells very nice. Anyway, here it is:


lovely bag!


----------



## Hoya94

AshTx.1 said:
			
		

> very nice! :d



Thank you!


----------



## Hoya94

MaruBaby said:
			
		

> lovely bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Hoya94

Am I crazy? I keep fondling by new bag! Lol! Now I'm buying stuff to decorate it. Look at the cute key fob I got for it.


----------



## bagshopr

I posted this in the Deals and Steals forum as well.  There are many Florentine bags on a 3 EZ pay special on Dooney.com.  
http://handbags.dooney.com/search?p...and&view=grid&modaf=a:easypay:easypayeligible


----------



## Zombie Girl

Hoya94 said:
			
		

> Am I crazy? I keep fondling by new bag! Lol! Now I'm buying stuff to decorate it. Look at the cute key fob I got for it.



Wow, It's beautiful! I love the color!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Hoya94

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> Wow, It's beautiful! I love the color!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!


----------



## charleston-mom

I just bought one too, in chestnut small. Had no plans on getting one. Didn't love the Christmas colors, but the leather is so scrumptious and the bag is so pretty and there was a 1day sale with 30% off and an additional coupon for another 10% off so I got it for 40% off. So I couldn't resist. Haven't had a dooney since high school, but this really is a pretty bag.


----------



## crytsalline

nice! my small chestnut came at the same time, we are bag twins 
i really love this bag


----------



## charleston-mom

crytsalline said:
			
		

> nice! my small chestnut came at the same time, we are bag twins
> i really love this bag



Congratulations!!!!  How fun!  I agree!


----------



## artjen

I love these Florentine bags!  I got this moss green East West bag   I love the bits of red color with the green!


----------



## cola262

Where can I get one of these bags on sale? Tia!


----------



## Dillen

Just bought a Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Tmoro Brown. I LOVE the color contrast of the red greens and rich brown. I can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Wow this is an old thread, but that bag is still going strong!
A lovely bag in chestnut. Have the mini in white and natural.
Thanks for the pic.
DB really had a winner with these.


----------



## charleston-mom

cola262 said:
			
		

> Where can I get one of these bags on sale? Tia!



I bought mine on sale at Belk a few days ago. They were still on sale today.


----------



## Hoya94

Dillen said:
			
		

> Just bought a Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Tmoro Brown. I LOVE the color contrast of the red greens and rich brown. I can hardly wait to get it!



Where did you purchase it?


----------



## starbucksqueen

Lord and Taylor also had a sale of 25 percent off plus coupon on select styles.


----------



## annie1

How are the ostrich satchels/bags holding up. Still have my eye on one

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dillen

Hoya94 said:


> Where did you purchase it?


Ebay for under $140 less than retail. NWT


----------



## Hoya94

Dillen said:
			
		

> Ebay for under $140 less than retail. NWT



What a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## Winthrop44

Do Dooney & Bourke come out with new fall bags each year?


----------



## bagshopr

Winthrop44 said:


> Do Dooney & Bourke come out with new fall bags each year?


Yes, they release new collections throughout the year.


----------



## Winthrop44

Thanks for answering.   Are there usually any sneak peeks of their bags to be found online anywhere before they're released?  As you can tell I'm new to this.


----------



## abbie001

30% off at lord & taylor . The brown T-Moro is on clearance for $298 plus the 30%, free shipping.


----------



## cola262

abbie001 said:
			
		

> 30% off at lord & taylor . The brown T-Moro is on clearance for $298 plus the 30%, free shipping.



Wow what a deal!


----------



## annie1

I really want the ostrich satchel but afraid of the material not holding up?  Or the Smith Bag

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## FairySprite

I regret not getting the boxy little flap satchel when it went on sale in February.  Now the style is discontinued 

I can still find it on Zappos & other online retailers but it's full price.  Argh, what a wasted opportunity!


----------



## annie1

I'm still thinking about getting a neutral color or the ostrich one just not sure it will hold up

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## abbie001

cola262 said:


> Wow what a deal!


 Great Deal! I got the natural . Decieded it was such a deal i went on L&T this morning to order it to and it was gone. My Natural came to $286


----------



## Dillen

My bag is due to arrive sometime this afternoon!!! I cant wait to introduce her to my Dillen Juliette Hobo. I may do a reveal today.


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> I'm still thinking about getting a neutral color or the ostrich one just not sure it will hold up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Anyone lol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## klb4556

does anyone have mod shots of the smith bag?


----------



## annie1

I am looking also.  Still want info on the ostrich smith bag yeah or nay

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## The Artist

Hi Ladies....Great Sale this weekend at Dillards....30% off already reduced merchandise....I had the Florentine Satchel in OSTRICH already...... but this weekend I got this great bag in DUSTY BLUE which I had been admiring for a couple of months!! These bags as you all know are priced at $398......I took the Dusty Blue home for $197.....I am a happy girl....only 2 left left in the store.....my SA said it was because of the color she was marked down......the other colors were still $398.


----------



## LVBagLady

I'm watching QVC and they are now making this satchel in the Dillen leather!


----------



## jenn158

Oh man, I wish I had a Dillards where I live.  I love that blue color.  Do you know if they do phone orders?



The Artist said:


> Hi Ladies....Great Sale this weekend at Dillards....30% off already reduced merchandise....I had the Florentine Satchel in OSTRICH already...... but this weekend I got this great bag in DUSTY BLUE which I had been admiring for a couple of months!! These bags as you all know are priced at $398......I took the Dusty Blue home for $197.....I am a happy girl....only 2 left left in the store.....my SA said it was because of the color she was marked down......the other colors were still $398.


----------



## bagee

I have this bag in moss. I love that dusty blue too!!


----------



## Didi Boston

The dusty blue is beautiful ,  what a great deal!!


----------



## annie1

Beautiful bag

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bunnches

I just picked up the regular satchel in Chestnut at the outlet yesterday!  Its sooo pretty!   They also had the large pocket shopper in Natural.  Very pretty bag...anyone here have it?  I might go back and get it


----------



## annie1

Nordies pre sale Satchels in newbuck leather in wine and other yummy colors in the book I got starts July 11


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I just picked up the mini crossbody in oyster! It's adorable!! The oyster is an amazing color too, a really pale lavender. Reminds me if the Miu Miu mughetto color.


----------



## abbie001

My Natural just arrived. This is the regular size. Comparison shots with my speedy 35, the last shot is of my speedy 30. I would say it is around the same as the speedy 35.


----------



## annie1

Love it.


----------



## annie1

abbie001 said:
			
		

> My Natural just arrived. This is the regular size. Comparison shots with my speedy 35, the last shot is of my speedy 30. I would say it is around the same as the speedy 35.



How tall are u if I may ask    Natural seems all year round color


----------



## abbie001

annie1 said:


> Love it.


 Thank you !


----------



## abbie001

annie1 said:


> How tall are u if I may ask Natural seems all year round color


 Im 5'2 , i think so to


----------



## annie1

Ok same size they are on sale on Dillard's web site


----------



## annie1

Natural or chestnut    

I think natural chestnut is to dark


----------



## annie1

Ok natural or chestnut


----------



## annie1

Ordered the regular size one in Natural today reveal when she arrives bringing the Brahsmin back


----------



## kikimaru

LVBagLady said:


> I'm watching QVC and they are now making this satchel in the Dillen leather!



I'm not familiar with the Dillen vs. the Vachetta -- is one lighter? More durable?  I'd like to go with a leather that will withstand the most abuse, and I've also heard that the Vachetta satchel is a bit heavy.


----------



## Fallen4bags

annie1 said:


> Nordies pre sale Satchels in newbuck leather in wine and other yummy colors in the book I got starts July 11


Has anyone owned a Dooney new buck?  I was wondering if they were durable compared to the dillon and Florentine. Also what colors if you know will be available, at the sale. I did not get the catalog for some reason. Thanks


----------



## annie1

I think j remember wine black and not sure I was thinking the same thing I just ordered the natural color.   The store could tell u the colors


----------



## Fallen4bags

Thanks. I will give them a call. I think I will go with wine &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## annie1

Yummy color what's nubuck leather anyway ????


----------



## Fallen4bags

Best as I can describe it ---a polished suede. It is very soft. I am just not sure if it is as durable, stain and water resistant as the Dillen and Florentine. For how expensive it is, even on sale, I want it to last.


----------



## annie1

I agree hoping my Nordies has the samples for pre sale


----------



## bunnches

abbie001 said:


> My Natural just arrived. This is the regular size. Comparison shots with my speedy 35, the last shot is of my speedy 30. I would say it is around the same as the speedy 35.


 
Gorgeous!  I just bought this bag also!  Love it!


----------



## annie1

Mine should be here anyday


----------



## abbie001

bunnches said:


> Gorgeous! I just bought this bag also! Love it!


 Thank You ! I love mine to, been using it everyday since i got it !


----------



## carterazo

Has any of you bought it in Oyster, Olive, or Dusty Blue?  I was wondering how these colors hold up.  Now that D & B is having easy pay with the small satchel I really want to take the plunge, but it's hard without seeing the colors irl.  Lord & Taylor, Macy's etc. only carry the natural, black, red and white.  The white with natural trim is gorgeous, but I already have three white bags - two of which are D&B.

Anywho, would love some feed back on those colors.  Thanks!


----------



## annie1

Natural is here yeah but how do you double the strap to make it shorter it's the satchel 

Thanks


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Natural is here yeah but how do you double the strap to make it shorter it's the satchel
> 
> Thanks



Any body lol


----------



## annie1

Will post pics in the am figured out how to double the strap lol


----------



## minas_bags

Hi Annie! It's hard to describe - and I think there might be a video on youtube- but I'll try. 
With one of the snaps attached to the bag, undo the buckle. Now you have the strap in two parts. Take the unattached end, attach it to the same side as the other one, and loop it through the other loop. Bring the end around and now re-buckle. 
Does that make sense? I'll try to find the video.


----------



## annie1

minas_bags said:
			
		

> Hi Annie! It's hard to describe - and I think there might be a video on youtube- but I'll try.
> With one of the snaps attached to the bag, undo the buckle. Now you have the strap in two parts. Take the unattached end, attach it to the same side as the other one, and loop it through the other loop. Bring the end around and now re-buckle.
> Does that make sense? I'll try to find the video.



Lol I finally got it and yes that is how it's done.   Now I have to decide to keep or not it's a big bag posting pics if it sling with the Brahamin Elisa bag to get opinions


----------



## annie1

Ok help me decide 








Honest opinions I'm 5ft 110 lbs


----------



## Tomsmom

annie1 said:


> Ok help me decide
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest opinions I'm 5ft 110 lbs




I like the Dooney


----------



## abbie001

annie1 said:


> Ok help me decide
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest opinions I'm 5ft 110 lbs


  The D&B looks great on you !


----------



## abbie001

Im 5"2 , 146lbs


----------



## annie1

Looks great.  I wound up doubling the straps so it's easier to wear.  Wonder what the fall colors will be


----------



## bunnches

kikimaru said:


> I'm not familiar with the Dillen vs. the Vachetta -- is one lighter? More durable? I'd like to go with a leather that will withstand the most abuse, and I've also heard that the Vachetta satchel is a bit heavy.


 
I just bought the Dillen II satchel in Navy with tan trim.  To me it looks and feels exactly the same, except the leather is heavily pebbled, whereas my Florentines are smooth.  The weight is the same to me.  The inside still has green suede trim, but the interior is the usual pink checked cloth and not the red thats in the Florentines.  Same pockets and same dimensions as Florentine.  Its a beauty in the Navy though!  The Dillards by me also had this bag in the Crimson/Tan on clearance for $189!  I may have to go back and get it too!


----------



## bunnches

annie1 said:


> Ok help me decide
> 
> 
> View attachment 1790862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest opinions I'm 5ft 110 lbs


 
Honestly?  Although I love the Dooney, I think it looks a little big for you.  You are very petite!  I love the north/south style of the Brahmin better on your frame.  In fact, I wish I hadn't seen it...its a beautiful bag...makes me want one too!


----------



## annie1

bunnches said:
			
		

> Honestly?  Although I love the Dooney, I think it looks a little big for you.  You are very petite!  I love the north/south style of the Brahmin better on your frame.  In fact, I wish I hadn't seen it...its a beautiful bag...makes me want one too!



I just can't decide uhhhhhhh


----------



## bunnches

annie1 said:


> I just can't decide uhhhhhhh


 
I know the feeling!  They are both stunning...Just keep both


----------



## annie1

I don't want two neutral bags&#128513;


----------



## bunnches

annie1 said:


> I don't want two neutral bags&#55357;&#56833;


 
Oh.  Well then thats easy!  Keep the Dooney cause I already have that one and I'll take the Brahmin for you!


----------



## annie1

bunnches said:
			
		

> Oh.  Well then thats easy!  Keep the Dooney cause I already have that one and I'll take the Brahmin for you!




Lol they both are soooooo pretty I keep looking at them and saying one leave one stay and they don't answer me


----------



## bunnches

Yeah I've had that problem a few times myself!  I actually just discovered this gorgeous Dooney a little while ago and I already own 3!  None of them seemed to want to go back to the store and now I'm obsessed with them and collecting all the matching accessories!  Good luck with your decision! Let me know what you decide.


----------



## annie1

bunnches said:
			
		

> Yeah I've had that problem a few times myself!  I actually just discovered this gorgeous Dooney a little while ago and I already own 3!  None of them seemed to want to go back to the store and now I'm obsessed with them and collecting all the matching accessories!  Good luck with your decision! Let me know what you decide.



Uggggg Iam thinking the Dooney.  The Brahamin is beautiful just seems to dressy for jeans where the Dooney is both work and play


----------



## annie1

bunnches said:
			
		

> I just bought the Dillen II satchel in Navy with tan trim.  To me it looks and feels exactly the same, except the leather is heavily pebbled, whereas my Florentines are smooth.  The weight is the same to me.  The inside still has green suede trim, but the interior is the usual pink checked cloth and not the red thats in the Florentines.  Same pockets and same dimensions as Florentine.  Its a beauty in the Navy though!  The Dillards by me also had this bag in the Crimson/Tan on clearance for $189!  I may have to go back and get it too!



Now I may have to go to Dillards.  You guys are killing me lol


----------



## bunnches

annie1 said:


> Uggggg Iam thinking the Dooney. The Brahamin is beautiful just seems to dressy for jeans where the Dooney is both work and play


 
See, you need to keep both so you can have the dressy and casual look!  Dillards did have some nice bags!


----------



## AshTx.1

annie1 said:


> Uggggg Iam thinking the Dooney.  The Brahamin is beautiful just seems to dressy for jeans where the Dooney is both work and play



I like them both, but I honestly like the Brahamin better on you.


----------



## handbags4me

I like the Brahmin better on you too.  I don't think the Brahmin is "dressy".  I would carry that bag while wearing jeans, shorts, or whatever.  It's very classy, but the style is a little less formal/structured than a lot of Brahmin styles - making it very versatile.  I have both the Dooney Florentine Satchel and some Brahmin croco bags and if I had to choose between these two I'd take the Brahmin.


----------



## annie1

I may just keep them both afraid of buyers remorse then it drives me nuts.


----------



## annie1

handbags4me said:
			
		

> I like the Brahmin better on you too.  I don't think the Brahmin is "dressy".  I would carry that bag while wearing jeans, shorts, or whatever.  It's very classy, but the style is a little less formal/structured than a lot of Brahmin styles - making it very versatile.  I have both the Dooney Florentine Satchel and some Brahmin croco bags and if I had to choose between these two I'd take the Brahmin.



I'm thinking the Dooney is just too big the small is too small wish they had a medium size


----------



## BigPurseSue

annie1 said:


> I'm thinking the Dooney is just too big the small is too small wish they had a medium size


 
I vote for the Brahmin bag too. I think it looks cute on you!  

I'm your size and recently tried on some of the Florentine bags at Macy's. Alas, the large ones looked like chunks of luggage slung over my shoulder. The small ones were too small for all the things I carry during the day. Quite a dilemma as I love these bags. 

I find that if I carry a large bag lower--from my hand or wrist, rather than slung over the shoulder I don't look as if I'm all packed up to flee my homeland and about to topple over from the size of my load.   Also, I find that being a small person carrying a large bag, store security people follow me around incessantly eyeing the bag and that's really annoying.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just scored a florentine in natural, should be here tomorrow!! Can't wait to get my hands on the beauty.


----------



## annie1

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Just scored a florentine in natural, should be here tomorrow!! Can't wait to get my hands on the beauty.



Yeah it's a gorgeous bag


----------



## annie1

Darn bags may just keep both


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just got here


----------



## annie1

Beautiful.   I did take mine back it was just too big for me.  Miss her already


----------



## LVBagLady

annie1 said:


> Beautiful.   I did take mine back it was just too big for me.  Miss her already


Go back and get it. I liked it on you. I'm 5'3' 110 lbs and I like the largest size the best.


----------



## annie1

I just called they ate holding her for me lol will go sun. Im BAD.


----------



## fieldsinspring

annie1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful.   I did take mine back it was just too big for me.  Miss her already



Awww sad. I liked it, just depends on the size you feel comfortable with. I'm not into Bramin at all so I can't help with that.


----------



## annie1

Oh I'm picking it bsck up Sunday lol I'm bad bad bad


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just put my things in her. True love!!


----------



## Missilissa

This is probably a dumb question but..is it hard to get into? I love the look of it but wonder if it's a pain in the rear whenever you want to open it.


----------



## annie1

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Just put my things in her. True love!!



Looks great on you


----------



## LVBagLady

annie1 said:


> Oh I'm picking it bsck up Sunday lol I'm bad bad bad


It's good to be bad esp when it involves bags.


----------



## annie1

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Just put my things in her. True love!!



Looks great on you


----------



## annie1

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> It's good to be bad esp when it involves bags.



Yes it is.    I love both of them and have had remorse over a bag before and I can't get the neutral out of my mind.  If I still have a mind.


----------



## fieldsinspring

annie1 said:
			
		

> Looks great on you



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## 8krose

fieldsinspring said:


> Just put my things in her. True love!!


Love it  Is this the small or the larger size? I'm still trying to decide..


----------



## qudz104

wow, i don't want to go through all 96 pages of this thread, so i really apologize for the following questions that undoubtedly have already been asked:

1. is this bag big enough to serve as a mommy purse+hold baby accessories (changing pad, diapers, clothes, food etc)

2. is it too heavy to serve as a mommy bag? baby stuff adds some pounds so i hope it won't be a pain in the tush to carry it around.

3. are there any sales for this bag currently? 

tia!


----------



## AshTx.1

I love this bag, and I am having a hard time choosing between getting the T-Moro or the Chestnut. I honestly like the Chestnut color better, but the T-Moro would actually go with more of my clothing, because my tops and shoes that have brown in them are more of a dark brown & I don't know if the Chestnut would clash. *sigh* Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 8krose

qudz104 said:


> wow, i don't want to go through all 96 pages of this thread, so i really apologize for the following questions that undoubtedly have already been asked:
> 
> 1. is this bag big enough to serve as a mommy purse+hold baby accessories (changing pad, diapers, clothes, food etc)
> 
> 2. is it too heavy to serve as a mommy bag? baby stuff adds some pounds so i hope it won't be a pain in the tush to carry it around.
> 
> 3. are there any sales for this bag currently?
> 
> tia!



Lord and Taylor only has the large and mini sizes in oyster, black and olive, but using the promo code "TWENTY" will get you 20% off. Wish I had some disposable income so I could buy it, but have to wait until next month!


----------



## bagee

qudz104 said:
			
		

> wow, i don't want to go through all 96 pages of this thread, so i really apologize for the following questions that undoubtedly have already been asked:
> 
> 1. is this bag big enough to serve as a mommy purse+hold baby accessories (changing pad, diapers, clothes, food etc)
> 
> 2. is it too heavy to serve as a mommy bag? baby stuff adds some pounds so i hope it won't be a pain in the tush to carry it around.
> 
> 3. are there any sales for this bag currently?
> 
> tia!



Its big enough, but IMO would be way too heavy for a baby bag


----------



## fieldsinspring

8krose said:
			
		

> Love it  Is this the small or the larger size? I'm still trying to decide..



Thank you  this is the larger one. I'm 5'10" but the small is quite small


----------



## SilverFilly

AshTx.1 said:


> I love this bag, and I am having a hard time choosing between getting the T-Moro or the Chestnut. I honestly like the Chestnut color better, but the T-Moro would actually go with more of my clothing, because my tops and shoes that have brown in them are more of a dark brown & I don't know if the Chestnut would clash. *sigh* Decisions, decisions.



I really like the chestnut, I have the black, but I'm considering buying a brown one in the future.  I think mixing different shades of brown looks nice, a little less boring than if everything matches.  Maybe wear some of your darker brown tops and shoes to the store and try on the chestnut?  The T-moro is very nice too, though.


----------



## AshTx.1

SilverFilly said:


> I really like the chestnut, I have the black, but I'm considering buying a brown one in the future.  I think mixing different shades of brown looks nice, a little less boring than if everything matches.  Maybe wear some of your darker brown tops and shoes to the store and try on the chestnut?  The T-moro is very nice too, though.



That's what I was thinking... next time I go shopping, I should wear some brown and try on both the chestnut & t-moro to see which looks better.


----------



## charleston-mom

AshTx.1 said:


> That's what I was thinking... next time I go shopping, I should wear some brown and try on both the chestnut & t-moro to see which looks better.



I bought the chestnut and just love it. I think the t-Moro is nice but a little too one dimensional. The beauty of the bag doesn't show through as much. The chestnut would go with anything and it's gorgeous!


----------



## annie1

Oh it's a great color the chestnut


----------



## annie1

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> I bought the chestnut and just love it. I think the t-Moro is nice but a little too one dimensional. The beauty of the bag doesn't show through as much. The chestnut would go with anything and it's gorgeous!



Would you think the natural is neutral also for all year


----------



## AshTx.1

charleston-mom said:


> I bought the chestnut and just love it. I think the t-Moro is nice but a little too one dimensional. The beauty of the bag doesn't show through as much. The chestnut would go with anything and it's gorgeous!



Thank you for your input. Does the chestnut even go with clothing that has bits of darker brown in it? I have a few shirts with darker brown stripes in them and designs. Also, my boots for the winter are a little darker of a brown...do you think the chestnut would look bad? I don't really own a whole lot of brown, but I just want to make sure it goes together lol.


----------



## ToteMama

This is my favorite everyday workbag. It is heavy to carry, but made sturdy to hold all of my items I hoard which includes my iPad and its accessories, makeup bags, phone, etc.


----------



## charleston-mom

AshTx.1 said:


> Thank you for your input. Does the chestnut even go with clothing that has bits of darker brown in it? I have a few shirts with darker brown stripes in them and designs. Also, my boots for the winter are a little darker of a brown...do you think the chestnut would look bad? I don't really own a whole lot of brown, but I just want to make sure it goes together lol.



I think it woild be much prettier to be honest. You should never match exactly. My oldest daughter taught me that and I think she's 100% correct. Matching exactly is boring. Varying shades of brown are gorgeous. The chestnut is I think the prettiest color in this bag. I also think its much more expensive looking than the t-Moro. I also wouldn't want to be too all one tone. It looks too studied, like a person is trying to hard to match shades. Infinitely less interesting. I think the chestnut would look prettier than trying to match your tones exactly, which never actually works anyway.  The chestnut goes with black and tan clothes too which is fun.


----------



## Fallen4bags

charleston-mom said:


> I think it woild be much prettier to be honest. You should never match exactly. My oldest daughter taught me that and I think she's 100% correct. Matching exactly is boring. Varying shades of brown are gorgeous. The chestnut is I think the prettiest color in this bag. I also think its much more expensive looking than the t-Moro. I also wouldn't want to be too all one tone. It looks too studied, like a person is trying to hard to match shades. Infinitely less interesting. I think the chestnut would look prettier than trying to match your tones exactly, which never actually works anyway.  The chestnut goes with black and tan clothes too which is fun.


If I can jump in. I agree.  Saw the chestnut in Nordys today and it was beautiful. I was debating that color for my new bag but as I already have the neutral satchel and my speedy is the ebene I thought I would go for a non brown color. However, I think I am having buyers regret.  I bought the domed buckle satchel today from 
Dooney on line in olive.  Thought that would be a good neutral color that would wear well. Now I am stressing that I missed out not buying the moss.  I haven't seen either in person.  Has any one seen these colors in real life on this bag or at all? I am going to be sweating this until my bag arrives.


----------



## annie1

I had the Smith bag in moss I returned it only because I found a mbmj in that color to me it was summer looking.  The Chestnut is stunning I may return my natural for that color


----------



## Fallen4bags

annie1 said:


> I had the Smith bag in moss I returned it only because I found a mbmj in that color to me it was summer looking.  The Chestnut is stunning I may return my natural for that color


Thanks that helps. I don't want a summer bag. I will see if I like the olive. Otherwise exchange for the chestnut as well. But I will say for the regular Florentine satchel the natural is hard to beat as it goes with absolutely everything and it ages so wonderfully. I could not be more pleased. But I do think the chestnut will develope an amazing vintage like finish. Now talking myself into the chestnut too I'll.


----------



## AshTx.1

charleston-mom said:


> I think it woild be much prettier to be honest. You should never match exactly. My oldest daughter taught me that and I think she's 100% correct. Matching exactly is boring. Varying shades of brown are gorgeous. The chestnut is I think the prettiest color in this bag. I also think its much more expensive looking than the t-Moro. I also wouldn't want to be too all one tone. It looks too studied, like a person is trying to hard to match shades. Infinitely less interesting. I think the chestnut would look prettier than trying to match your tones exactly, which never actually works anyway.  The chestnut goes with black and tan clothes too which is fun.



Very true! It's hard even to be exact when matching anyways. Thanks for the input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

annie1 said:
			
		

> Would you think the natural is neutral also for all year



I think any bag is year round and the notion of certain colors for certain seasons is old school. That aside, the natural is beautiful and definitely a year round color in my book.


----------



## bagee

I have the satchel in moss...love her!


----------



## bagee

Oops...sorry about double pics!


----------



## annie1

Beautiful color


----------



## bagee

Thanks!^^^


----------



## Fallen4bags

bagee said:


> I have the satchel in moss...love her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797903


Yes beautiful color. Did you happen to see the Olive as well?  I just couldn't decide what I should do. I love all shades of green.  I wish I had a store near me that carried any Florentine in olive and moss.


----------



## Fallen4bags

fieldsinspring said:


> I think any bag is year round and the notion of certain colors for certain seasons is old school. That aside, the natural is beautiful and definitely a year round color in my book.


I use my neutral satchel all year. It is lovely.  It really does age well. It goes with absolutely everything and is especially striking when I use it when I wear an all black suit to work. I love the contrast. But this bag in any color is amazing!  I bought a Lv speedy 35 (for my hubby to give me as an anniversary present) about 2 mos after my satchel purchase. Been about a year and finally took the speedy in to have initials embossed on handle. The clerk was amazed that it looked like it hadnt been used despite the purchase date. I have waited 20 years for the speedy but honestly I like the DB satchel so much better. Go figure.


----------



## bagee

Fallen4bags said:


> Yes beautiful color. Did you happen to see the Olive as well?  I just couldn't decide what I should do. I love all shades of green.  I wish I had a store near me that carried any Florentine in olive and moss.



I've never seen the olive!


----------



## someday681

bagee said:


> I have the satchel in moss...love her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797903




So gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie1

Waiting again to get mine in neutral. The one I returned they sold after the SA had left oh well.


----------



## Fallen4bags

bagee said:


> I've never seen the olive!


thanks. Unless I fall head over heels for the olive I just might have to order the moss to compare. Any rate, sure love these bags&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bagee

someday681 said:


> So gorgeous!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## annie1

Soooooo my florentine satchel is here Again in natural. Keeping her thus time &#128515;


----------



## annie1

Anyone pre sake from Nirdies. If so what did u get in the nubuck


----------



## Fallen4bags

annie1 said:


> Anyone pre sake from Nirdies. If so what did u get in the nubuck


Congrats on the satchel!!!&#55357;&#56842; wonderful bag.  I was unimpressed with the nubuk. SA says it transfers. I received my domed buckle satchel in olive last night. Pretty color but going back as bag has deep gouge in front. Think I will now order moss.


----------



## annie1

Lol can't type on my iPhone in the am.   Yes was going to get chestnut as it is a georgeous color but the natural is a win win color.  I figured the nubuck would transfer. I had one years ago and if did


----------



## Fallen4bags

You will be very happy with your bag. My purse saga continues. No more moss at Dooney for the domed satchel. Discontinued. Dillard's in Salt Lake has it 30 per cent off. But getting my bag from Dooney as have a huge credit for defective bag bought years ago. But looked a long time at the olive in the sun. It is a gorgeous color and so neutral. I will just replace the damaged olive for a new one. ....... But they do have the large satchel in moss.  Such a dilemma.


----------



## annie1

Ahhh the things we stress over lol


----------



## annie1

Sooooo it's here again and for some reason the color is richer and I'm in love






Glad I re re purchased lol


----------



## staciesg26

Hello everyone!   I purchased the regular sized satchel in Chestnut yesterday and I was just curious about the ones of you who have this bag a while do you still use it  and is it nicely broken in now?   The leather is so thick and it's a little stiff... I am looking forward to that broken in look and feel!    Just would love your thoughts on this bag as you have had it a while now.  

I bought it at a local department store and they had several out on display that were a bit scuffed up from handling but I asked the SA if she would kindly check the stock area and see if they had any that had not been displayed and she brought me out a brand spanking new one still in the plastic bag with all the stuffing, paperwork, hardware wrapped...even a bit of dooney tissue paper in it!   I'd like to be the one giving it all the "character" through using it myself since I paid the full price for it! lol!

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Ugh. What is my problem?!? I bought the natural large satchel.. couldn't be happier.. beautiful soft amazing rich leather.. love that you can double cross the strap to wear it shorter.. but I stress about money with all that's going on, so I haven't even wore her yet.. can't decide if I should keep or if she needs to go.... I can't return her so I'd have to sell and I just don't know... why oh why do I do this to myself?!?!?!


----------



## annie1

Congrsts it's a beautiful color.  Post pics


----------



## annie1

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Ugh. What is my problem?!? I bought the natural large satchel.. couldn't be happier.. beautiful soft amazing rich leather.. love that you can double cross the strap to wear it shorter.. but I stress about money with all that's going on, so I haven't even wore her yet.. can't decide if I should keep or if she needs to go.... I can't return her so I'd have to sell and I just don't know... why oh why do I do this to myself?!?!?!



I have been in that boat.  If u can't return if selling never gets the full price. Maybe if it's not a terrible strain on you money wise keep her and think of her as your pick me up purchase and don't buy anymore  I hope that helps.


----------



## fieldsinspring

annie1 said:
			
		

> I have been in that boat.  If u can't return if selling never gets the full price. Maybe if it's not a terrible strain on you money wise keep her and think of her as your pick me up purchase and don't buy anymore  I hope that helps.



Thanks. I'd have to sell it at a discount but I'm not sure- the bag is amazing, I just tend to obsess :o


----------



## annie1

Obsessing is the story of my life


----------



## fieldsinspring

annie1 said:
			
		

> Obsessing is the story of my life



Then we are long lost twins :roflmao:


----------



## staciesg26

Here's my Chestnut!   Oh yea.... I obsess about bags....accessories... jewelry.. all the things I really don't NEED.  I understand completely!

The bag has a bit of a crease that is on the front but I am thinking with use it will go away... doesn't bother me too bad.


----------



## annie1

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Then we are long lost twins :roflmao:



Yes we are my dh says if I'm not worrying about something the earth is not rotating correctly 

Men lol


----------



## annie1

The chestnut is a gorgeous color it was either that one or the natural.    Ohhhhh now u may need the chestnut in a different style omg omg


----------



## fieldsinspring

staciesg26 said:
			
		

> Here's my Chestnut!   Oh yea.... I obsess about bags....accessories... jewelry.. all the things I really don't NEED.  I understand completely!
> 
> The bag has a bit of a crease that is on the front but I am thinking with use it will go away... doesn't bother me too bad.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ToteMama

My satchel has softened over time. The color I have is natural and has a beautiful tan color now (not too dark, but rich in color). You will not be disappointed with this handbag or with Dooney and Bourke.  D&B has excellent customer service and if there are any defects that develop, you send your bag with a letter to the company, they will evaluate the bag to determine if they can repair it, but if they cannot repair it, they will give you full credit of the original value paid when you purchase the handbag (remember to register it though), for a replacement of another handbag. Then if the handbag you would like to replace is more than the original, you have to pay the price difference, a SA over the phone takes your credit card number over the phone and will send you your new bag of choice within a few days. With that said, it is very versatile as a cross body or to carry on your arm. I receive compliments everywhere I go. My coworkers are considering the less traditional colors as in light blue. Good luck with your new purchase!


----------



## annie1

I'm lusting after chestnut now lol


----------



## annie1

Now I'm back to deciding if I should return the Brahmin Elisa in Toasted Almond and just keep the DB in natural omg omg


----------



## staciesg26

Thanks for your response!   I appreciate it!  Glad to know your still happy with your D & B satchel!  I have bought a couple of D & B bags in the past but I have never had a leather one.  I bought a nylon satchel and a cork satchel.  I have already completed my product registration for this one too!  I am looking forward to many years of use!  
Thanks!!  


ToteMama said:


> My satchel has softened over time. The color I have is natural and has a beautiful tan color now (not too dark, but rich in color). You will not be disappointed with this handbag or with Dooney and Bourke.  D&B has excellent customer service and if there are any defects that develop, you send your bag with a letter to the company, they will evaluate the bag to determine if they can repair it, but if they cannot repair it, they will give you full credit of the original value paid when you purchase the handbag (remember to register it though), for a replacement of another handbag. Then if the handbag you would like to replace is more than the original, you have to pay the price difference, a SA over the phone takes your credit card number over the phone and will send you your new bag of choice within a few days. With that said, it is very versatile as a cross body or to carry on your arm. I receive compliments everywhere I go. My coworkers are considering the less traditional colors as in light blue. Good luck with your new purchase!


----------



## staciesg26

Thanks!!  



fieldsinspring said:


> Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ToteMama

staciesg26 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response!   I appreciate it!  Glad to know your still happy with your D & B satchel!  I have bought a couple of D & B bags in the past but I have never had a leather one.  I bought a nylon satchel and a cork satchel.  I have already completed my product registration for this one too!  I am looking forward to many years of use!
> Thanks!!








I use a purse organizer inside from Purse Bling. It has been handy since I transfer it to and from my other bags. It is a zip up pouch and as seen in this picture, the organizer is unzipped. 




Inside is the Purse Bling zip-up organizer closed, along with my iPad, makeup bag, camera, and other punches for necessities. The size of the organizer is jumbo, if you were interested in purchasing.


----------



## rubycat

Does anyone have the oyster color?  Can you describe it??


----------



## pollinilove

love it  your lucky


----------



## pollinilove

i need a handbag addiction club


----------



## staciesg26

Hi RubyCat.. I don't own the oyster color but I have seen it in person.  It's a pretty taupe-ish color with pearly sheen to it.  Its not a flat white.   It's really pretty!  I just can't do lighter colored bags... I've tried!  



rubycat said:


> Does anyone have the oyster color?  Can you describe it??


----------



## staciesg26

Wow!  You carry alot with you!  Looks like this satchel can handle it all!   thanks for the pics!   



ToteMama said:


> View attachment 1805470
> 
> 
> I use a purse organizer inside from Purse Bling. It has been handy since I transfer it to and from my other bags. It is a zip up pouch and as seen in this picture, the organizer is unzipped.
> 
> View attachment 1805471
> 
> 
> Inside is the Purse Bling zip-up organizer closed, along with my iPad, makeup bag, camera, and other punches for necessities. The size of the organizer is jumbo, if you were interested in purchasing.


----------



## minas_bags

rubycat said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the oyster color?  Can you describe it??



Hi, I have the oyster in the domed buckle tote. It is a gorgeous color, somewhat between greyish white and pinkish taupe. It seems to depend on the lighting. Definitely a year round color. I'm also not good with light colored anything but I'm doing my best. So far it has gone with me to work via car and subway AND I got caught in a light rain, but still looking good!


----------



## kath00

Has anyone ordered from Dooney.com?  Is there a return policy if the bag is too heavy for me?  Just trying to decide how to buy my first bag and I have no stores near me that carry the Florentines...

Katherine


----------



## handbags4me

kath00 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Dooney.com?  Is there a return policy if the bag is too heavy for me?  Just trying to decide how to buy my first bag and I have no stores near me that carry the Florentines...
> 
> Katherine



Dooney.com has great customer service and returns are no problem.  Only issue for me is that they don't provide prepaid return labels so the return shipping from CA to CT on those heavy bags can be expensive.


----------



## Millee

I'm having SO much trouble picking between the oyster and the natural small satchels! I finally have enough money for one and am getting one for sure this week (very very excited). Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## annie1

Natural is my choice. I'm afraid of tooo light of a color for transfer


----------



## princesselektra

ToteMama said:


> View attachment 1805470
> 
> 
> I use a purse organizer inside from Purse Bling. It has been handy since I transfer it to and from my other bags. It is a zip up pouch and as seen in this picture, the organizer is unzipped.
> 
> View attachment 1805471
> 
> 
> Inside is the Purse Bling zip-up organizer closed, along with my iPad, makeup bag, camera, and other punches for necessities. The size of the organizer is jumbo, if you were interested in purchasing.



Oh I love the snapshots and how everything fits perfectly.   I was lucky enough to pick mine up in the color 'Natural' on a trip this past Christmas.  The bag is a great size and the leather is superb.  My only major con that I cannot fix is that i wish there was an outside pocket for my train pass or cell. The other con is that the strap is a bit long for me.  I am 5'3" and I would like the bag to hit me a bit higher on the hip.  Looking into some local cobblers to Other than that D&B did a great job on this one.  I fell head over heels for it when it first appeared in the ads - my only debate was on which color


----------



## staciesg26

princesselektra said:
			
		

> Oh I love the snapshots and how everything fits perfectly.   I was lucky enough to pick mine up in the color 'Natural' on a trip this past Christmas.  The bag is a great size and the leather is superb.  My only major con that I cannot fix is that i wish there was an outside pocket for my train pass or cell. The other con is that the strap is a bit long for me.  I am 5'3" and I would like the bag to hit me a bit higher on the hip.  Looking into some local cobblers to Other than that D&B did a great job on this one.  I fell head over heels for it when it first appeared in the ads - my only debate was on which color



On page 35 of this thread post #523 someone posted pics of how to unbuckle the strap and reattach it to make it a bit shorter. That might help. I think there is also a you tube video. There are a couple ways to make it shorter without having to have a cobbler make it shorter for you and spending the extra money. Hope that helps.  Glad to hear you love the bag. I've yet to carry mine!


----------



## Collie5

Okay, you guys have done it! I was reading this thread and looking at the photos of the satchel. I liked what I saw, so I went to Macys today to look at the bag in person. I loved it! So, now thanks to you guys, I now own the medium size satchel in natural color! There was another color that was a darker brown that was very pretty. I almost got that one. They also had it in the oyster, black and an orange. Not an orange fan myself, but I ended up going with the natural. The larger size just looked too large on me. The medium was just the right size. I haven't bought a Dooney in years. This one is SO classy!


----------



## sallyca

Collie5 - glad you love it. I also love mine a lot.  It's a happy bag I think!


----------



## staciesg26

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Okay, you guys have done it! I was reading this thread and looking at the photos of the satchel. I liked what I saw, so I went to Macys today to look at the bag in person. I loved it! So, now thanks to you guys, I now own the medium size satchel in natural color! There was another color that was a darker brown that was very pretty. I almost got that one. They also had it in the oyster, black and an orange. Not an orange fan myself, but I ended up going with the natural. The larger size just looked too large on me. The medium was just the right size. I haven't bought a Dooney in years. This one is SO classy!



Congrats!!  happy to enable! Lol!


----------



## Collie5

I think I'm going to be in big trouble with all you enablers here! LOL!


----------



## annie1

I am glad all could help.  The medium would be the small I assume it's the large the small and the mini?


----------



## annie1

Does this look like the correct way to use as a shoulder bag?







Thanks


----------



## Collie5

annie1 said:


> I am glad all could help. The medium would be the small I assume it's the large the small and the mini?


 

Yes, I guess it would be the small. When I asked the salesgirl what size it was she said medium, but you are correct, there is the large, small and mini.


----------



## ToteMama

annie1 said:


> Does this look like the correct way to use as a shoulder bag?
> 
> View attachment 1810583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


The cross body strap modification photos were very helpful, thank you for posting!


----------



## ToteMama

pinklepurr said:


> Here's how I shortened the strap:
> 
> Pic 1 shows the strap unbuckled and fed through the brass loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 2 shows the strap rebuckled with the brass hook free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 3 shows the brass hook hooked back onto the buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voila! shoulder-length strap!


Thank you for posting these tutorial pictures, I never thought of modifying the cross body strap to a shoulder strap until your pictures were referenced from another blogger.


----------



## ToteMama

staciesg26 said:
			
		

> On page 35 of this thread post #523 someone posted pics of how to unbuckle the strap and reattach it to make it a bit shorter. That might help. I think there is also a you tube video. There are a couple ways to make it shorter without having to have a cobbler make it shorter for you and spending the extra money. Hope that helps.  Glad to hear you love the bag. I've yet to carry mine!



Thank you for referencing this, I would of never thought to modify the strap into a shoulder strap.&#128522;


----------



## pinklepurr

ToteMama said:


> Thank you for posting these tutorial pictures, I never thought of modifying the cross body strap to a shoulder strap until your pictures were referenced from another blogger.


You're very welcome  I'm glad to have helped!


----------



## Tygriss

Hi y'all - I just wanted to share that the florentine satchel (and the small satchel) in oyster and fushia (and royal blue only in the satchel) are part of this month's special on dooney's website. I've had my eye on one since they came out and can't wait to receive mine


----------



## Katiesmama

And I just ordered the Small Wilson in Taupe......anxiously waiting for it now!!


----------



## Millee

So I just received my small satchel in natural and I love it so much. Just took it out for the first time, want to go out more just so I can wear it more. I think I'm going to have to save up for ones in black and oyster now!


----------



## Tygriss

Mine arrived today as well I got the regular (large) size. So far, I think I'm impressed.


----------



## Baghappiness

I think it's an absolutely exquisite bag.  Every detail about it is amazing..however, I tried the regular out for a couple of days and it was far too heavy for me.  I just sent her back to Zappos yesterday..

So so sad


----------



## Tygriss

I thought my regular felt heavy yesterday... then I looked inside and saw I had a blueberry muffin, my agenda, a huge sack of coins I intended to drop into my change jar along with my other stuff. It's so roomy I forgot I had all that extra stuff in there 

*Baghappiness*, are you going to try the small?


----------



## Baghappiness

*Baghappiness*, are you going to try the small?[/QUOTE]

I tried it in the store and it still seemed heavy to me.  But honestly I think it is the most beautiful bag! So I'm on the fence about it


----------



## Tygriss

Baghappiness said:


> *Baghappiness*, are you going to try the small?



I tried it in the store and it still seemed heavy to me.  But honestly I think it is the most beautiful bag! So I'm on the fence about it [/QUOTE]

Aww! It's okay - if you're on the fence because of the weight, the weight is what will probably make you really not like it in the end. They do make one in jaquard fabric which I would think would be lighter!! I'm not a huge logo fan, so it isn't my pick. I am a  big fan of the shape - it's unique (at least to me) and I also think it's very beautiful.  

Maybe try a different Florentine style?


----------



## Baghappiness

Tygriss said:


> I tried it in the store and it still seemed heavy to me.  But honestly I think it is the most beautiful bag! So I'm on the fence about it



Aww! It's okay - if you're on the fence because of the weight, the weight is what will probably make you really not like it in the end. They do make one in jaquard fabric which I would think would be lighter!! I'm not a huge logo fan, so it isn't my pick. I am a  big fan of the shape - it's unique (at least to me) and I also think it's very beautiful.  

Maybe try a different Florentine style?[/QUOTE]

I haven't seen the Jaquard, I will have to check it out!! I'm not a logo fan either...I absolutely love the natural florentine.  It looks and feels so much more expensive than what it is ( although it has a hefty price tag) for the quality- its amazing!! And it will only get better with time!!


----------



## annie1

Anyone else recently purchased the satchel in natural and how is it holding up color and leather wise - thanks


----------



## Collie5

I've had mine for only about two weeks but I love it. It is a little heavy, but after following the instructions posted here for shortening the strap to make it easier to carry on the shoulder, it's fine really. It's such a pretty bag, and I've gotten so many compliments on it. The leather is fabulous. Scratches just wipe away with a little rubbing.


----------



## annie1

What's the latest on everyone loving there satchels &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## staciesg26

I still haven't carried mine... I saw a lady at TJ Maxx with a black one Sunday and it looked so nice!  so I came home and put all my stuff in mine but I haven't left the house yet this week! Ha!  It smells so wonderful! Some folks said theirs smelled funky but mine smells like wonderful leather!


----------



## Tygriss

I've been carrying mine for a week and a half now. I just started using the shoulder strap and I think I prefer carrying it with just the handles.

I also like how it holds quite a bit - to the point I forget about some of the stuff I've put in there!


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I love love love my vachetta satchel bags. I have bought 4. I carry one all the time. I prefer the mini due to the weight of the bag with stuff in it. It is a great bag for all occasions.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I would like to add there are great videos on you tube that will demonstrate how you can shorten the longer strap of the bag to give it a different carrying style.


----------



## staciesg26

Yes the youtube videos are great!  I watched several but these 2 videos were funny and you can tell this gal loves her bag!    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAsGRBSGWtA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81KEzTMTDws&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bunny Muffins

They were funny! It always makes me laugh when they do the ones about what they have in their bags.


----------



## Fallen4bags

Going to chime in. Dillard's has sale. Want to share. Just scored a large satchel in moss for $167.16. Bags on sale in moss, orange and oyster. They had been reduced previously 30% then an additional 40% for sale. If interested you need to call individual stores to see what the stock is and if any left. This was not on line. They took credit card number and shipping is $8. Great deal


----------



## Fallen4bags

I still love my natural satchel. Been almost a year. It did pick up dark jean transfer but it easily cleaned up per Dooneys care instructions with white cloth, mild soap and distilled water. Good as new. Color has darkened but lovely.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I have had my eye on this bag since last december.  I was saving for a more expensive purchase but I saw someone carrying the white and vachetta and fell in love.  This bag is slamming!  I am getting both the chesnut and the white and vachetta!


----------



## Fallen4bags

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I have had my eye on this bag since last december.  I was saving for a more expensive purchase but I saw someone carrying the white and vachetta and fell in love.  This bag is slamming!  I am getting both the chesnut and the white and vachetta!


Good for you. I have the white and natural in the double strap satchel. Got that one instead of the regular satchel as it was on sale. People rave about it but personally I like the original style so much better. I regret that. But do love the colors. I am drooling as well over the chestnut but I saw that leather in the dome buckle satchel and I might give in to that in a few months. Certainly love these bags.


----------



## bunnches

fieldsinspring said:


> Just put my things in her. True love!!


 
WOW!!!  This bag looks soooo good on you!  I have the chesnut color that I haven't carried yet...but I REALLY love this natural!  Did you decide to keep it after all?  I'm thinking I might buy the natural even though its such a heavy bag


----------



## staciesg26

I finally carried my bag yesterday doing a little bit of shopping and I loved the handheld or shoulder strap option!  I have a coach Sabrina and it is one of my fave bags because of this same carrying option.

  I think this is gonna become one of my favorites!  I love the bit of suede when you open up the bag... It reminds me of my MJ collection bags that are fully lined in suede... Big price difference but a very nice touch of luxury on D&B's part for the price in addition to the wonderful thick leather!

Congrats to all of the new members of the club and congrats to those who found it on sale!!


----------



## vonvonnie

Can someone who has the black bag (and has broken it in) tell me if it gets that shiny, smooshy, lived in look like the natural does?  In the store the black seems a lot thicker than the natural is.


----------



## handbagvirgin1

Hi all! I stalked this bag (and thread) for months. Last week, I finally got my small natural satchel! You've seen her a million times, but here she is anyway:






Ok, so I'm completely and totally in love with her in every way, but I have two comments. First, I put a bead of water in an inconspicuous spot on the strap and the water spot is still there 3 days later. I know some ladies tested their bags this way and had no issue with the spot fading, but I had no such luck. From now on, I'll be carrying a plastic bag just in case.

Second, it is true that scratches rub out. I somehow got an inch long scratch on the front of my bag. I was out and didn't have my leather cpr with me so I took a little sweat from my forehead and rubbed it into the spot in a circular motion. Worked like a charm! I know that sounds weird but I'd read that the natural oils from your skin help the bag age. I figured it couldn't hurt and I was right!

Anyway, I love this bag and I can't say enough about it. I'm so happy to be part of the club!


----------



## chowlover2

handbagvirgin1 said:
			
		

> Hi all! I stalked this bag (and thread) for months. Last week, I finally got my small natural satchel! You've seen her a million times, but here she is anyway:
> 
> Ok, so I'm completely and totally in love with her in every way, but I have two comments. First, I put a bead of water in an inconspicuous spot on the strap and the water spot is still there 3 days later. I know some ladies tested their bags this way and had no issue with the spot fading, but I had no such luck. From now on, I'll be carrying a plastic bag just in case.
> 
> Second, it is true that scratches rub out. I somehow got an inch long scratch on the front of my bag. I was out and didn't have my leather cpr with me so I took a little sweat from my forehead and rubbed it into the spot in a circular motion. Worked like a charm! I know that sounds weird but I'd read that the natural oils from your skin help the bag age. I figured it couldn't hurt and I was right!
> 
> Anyway, I love this bag and I can't say enough about it. I'm so happy to be part of the club!



You can make the bag waterproof! Buy a jar of Blackrock leather cream, and a jar of Obenauf's wax. I purchased mine on EBay.    The Blackrock is kind of like a pudding to apply. You do 3 coats, 3days in a row, you have to let it dry 24 hrs between coats. The a coat of Obenauf's, let dry 24 hrs, another coat of Blackrock, let dry 24hrs, then a final coat of Obenauf's which you let dry 24 hrs. The she is nice and waterproof. Many years ago I bought a Dooney, carried her inthe rain and spots everywhere, broke my heart. I was dying for the Dooney ostrich satchel, but didn't want to put out close to $400 for a bag I can't carry when it rains. I spoke to Docride, who is the Hermes leather bag goddess,and she told me what to do. She said the Blackrock can darken the bag a tad, but it really didn't darken mine much. The Obenauf's is a classic beeswax formula, so it repels the rain. I've enclosed a pic.I've had her since November, and she still looks brand new!


----------



## vonvonnie

I am loving my new bag! I was on the fence forever because I think I wanted to put EVERYTHING in here (which it holds - but at a cost!).  I'm so pleased that my ipad fits & you can't even tell it's in here!  

I was shopping last night & came across a perfectly nice discounted Smith bag (which I like a lot, but not LOVE), because I thought it would hold more. As I was trying on Smith, I saw the most gorgeous color satchel across the way.  It was a perfect cognac brown, to my surprise, it's still *Natural* but totally looked like the natural hide they left out to brown a little long! 

Anyway, the color is totally me, and it doesnt appear to scratch as easily as the other naturals on the shelf did (being as they were all marked up!).

Here she is, straight from the bag. My car interior is a cool tan shade (and it was overcast today), so you can see how rust colored this one really is.


----------



## annie1

vonvonnie said:
			
		

> I am loving my new bag! I was on the fence forever because I think I wanted to put EVERYTHING in here (which it holds - but at a cost!).  I'm so pleased that my ipad fits & you can't even tell it's in here!
> 
> I was shopping last night & came across a perfectly nice discounted Smith bag (which I like a lot, but not LOVE), because I thought it would hold more. As I was trying on Smith, I saw the most gorgeous color satchel across the way.  It was a perfect cognac brown, to my surprise, it's still *Natural* but totally looked like the natural hide they left out to brown a little long!
> 
> Anyway, the color is totally me, and it doesnt appear to scratch as easily as the other naturals on the shelf did (being as they were all marked up!).
> 
> Here she is, straight from the bag. My car interior is a cool tan shade (and it was overcast today), so you can see how rust colored this one really is.



Wow that is a great color natural


----------



## staciesg26

vonvonnie said:
			
		

> I am loving my new bag! I was on the fence forever because I think I wanted to put EVERYTHING in here (which it holds - but at a cost!).  I'm so pleased that my ipad fits & you can't even tell it's in here!
> 
> I was shopping last night & came across a perfectly nice discounted Smith bag (which I like a lot, but not LOVE), because I thought it would hold more. As I was trying on Smith, I saw the most gorgeous color satchel across the way.  It was a perfect cognac brown, to my surprise, it's still *Natural* but totally looked like the natural hide they left out to brown a little long!
> 
> Anyway, the color is totally me, and it doesnt appear to scratch as easily as the other naturals on the shelf did (being as they were all marked up!).
> 
> Here she is, straight from the bag. My car interior is a cool tan shade (and it was overcast today), so you can see how rust colored this one really is.



Nice color! It looks to be as dark as my chestnut one. Congrats on your satchel!!


----------



## annie1

I put my things into my satchel today and it's heavy I love it and the small is too small decisions decisions


----------



## Bunny Muffins

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> You can make the bag waterproof! Buy a jar of Blackrock leather cream, and a jar of Obenauf's wax. I purchased mine on EBay.    The Blackrock is kind of like a pudding to apply. You do 3 coats, 3days in a row, you have to let it dry 24 hrs between coats. The a coat of Obenauf's, let dry 24 hrs, another coat of Blackrock, let dry 24hrs, then a final coat of Obenauf's which you let dry 24 hrs. The she is nice and waterproof. Many years ago I bought a Dooney, carried her inthe rain and spots everywhere, broke my heart. I was dying for the Dooney ostrich satchel, but didn't want to put out close to $400 for a bag I can't carry when it rains. I spoke to Docride, who is the Hermes leather bag goddess,and she told me what to do. She said the Blackrock can darken the bag a tad, but it really didn't darken mine much. The Obenauf's is a classic beeswax formula, so it repels the rain. I've enclosed a pic.I've had her since November, and she still looks brand new!



Can you coat the bag even after you have carried it.


----------



## chowlover2

Bunny Muffins said:


> Can you coat the bag even after you have carried it.


Yes! I would use a light cleaner first, like Lexol PH wipes,or Lexol cleaner which I have seen in the car dept at Wal-Mart. It's most inexpensive there.


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> I put my things into my satchel today and it's heavy I love it and the small is too small decisions decisions



Anyone lol.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I personally have the mini and the small.  For work i carry the small and it is perfect.  If there are too many thongs in the bag,  that's when i pull everything out an look for the must haves. Sorry ladies 3 or more lip glosses are not must needs. The best way i decide on what is a must need is i have to use it at least 7 or more times a week.


----------



## annie1

Would u go for the natural or the ostrich satchel


----------



## vonvonnie

I can't believe how much stuff you can put in this bag


----------



## annie1

I went to Dillards today and exchanged the natural for the ostrich satchel I just think the look is different opinions welcome cause you know me I can't make a decision


----------



## Fallen4bags

In my humble opinion I think it depends on what you are looking for. The natural of which I own, is my go to bag. I think it matches everything and is good for all seasons. If you already have such a bag then it should be what you like best. The Ostrich is gorgeous and more dressy I think. Definitely more unusual. Both are going to serve you well.

I just received yesterday my $167 large moss Florentine satchel from Dillard's. I was worried it would be a floor model or return with lots of scratches. It was not and is beautiful. Odd that the stores sold it at that price during the sale and on line it was regular price. Sometimes it pays to shop the old fashioned way over the phone. 

Are there still Florentines on sale in your area?  I don't live near a Dillard's.


----------



## annie1

Fallen4bags said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion I think it depends on what you are looking for. The natural of which I own, is my go to bag. I think it matches everything and is good for all seasons. If you already have such a bag then it should be what you like best. The Ostrich is gorgeous and more dressy I think. Definitely more unusual. Both are going to serve you well.
> 
> I just received yesterday my $167 large moss Florentine satchel from Dillard's. I was worried it would be a floor model or return with lots of scratches. It was not and is beautiful. Odd that the stores sold it at that price during the sale and on line it was regular price. Sometimes it pays to shop the old fashioned way over the phone.
> 
> Are there still Florentines on sale in your area?  I don't live near a Dillard's.



I did not see any on sale


----------



## annie1

Went back tonight and got the natural one again but it's a beautiful shade inbetween natural and chestnut with nice pebbled leather. The one I had was from the website and very light this one has a lovely patina to it.


----------



## annie1

vonvonnie said:
			
		

> I am loving my new bag! I was on the fence forever because I think I wanted to put EVERYTHING in here (which it holds - but at a cost!).  I'm so pleased that my ipad fits & you can't even tell it's in here!
> 
> I was shopping last night & came across a perfectly nice discounted Smith bag (which I like a lot, but not LOVE), because I thought it would hold more. As I was trying on Smith, I saw the most gorgeous color satchel across the way.  It was a perfect cognac brown, to my surprise, it's still *Natural* but totally looked like the natural hide they left out to brown a little long!
> 
> Anyway, the color is totally me, and it doesnt appear to scratch as easily as the other naturals on the shelf did (being as they were all marked up!).
> 
> Here she is, straight from the bag. My car interior is a cool tan shade (and it was overcast today), so you can see how rust colored this one really is.



As in my recent post my bag is a tad lighter and still called natural


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:


> I went to Dillards today and exchanged the natural for the ostrich satchel I just think the look is different opinions welcome cause you know me I can't make a decision


I love the ostrich satchel, I don't think you will be disappointed!


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I love the ostrich satchel, I don't think you will be disappointed!



After holding them side by side I love the ostrich satchel but the natural just looked better for my needs it's beautiful indeed


----------



## vonvonnie

I loved the ostrich with the dark trim, and it was on my list, but now that my satchel is just as dark I probably wont get it.  I DID see a Dillards Exclusive Davis tote in Ostrich though that's on my list!  It's just beautiful.

http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo..._-1_301_503283875?df=03807047_zi_cognac_brown

As for sale bags - the night someone mentioned the Oysters on sale, I went online & saw them - being as I can't keep a light bag clean, I passed.  The next morning, they were all sold out.  I called my Dillards (and one other) when they opened, and neither had ANY Dooney bags left on sale.

I hopped over to Dooney & noticed that while their Oyster is on sale this month, it's still not as low as in store.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

vonvonnie said:
			
		

> I loved the ostrich with the dark trim, and it was on my list, but now that my satchel is just as dark I probably wont get it.  I DID see a Dillards Exclusive Davis tote in Ostrich though that's on my list!  It's just beautiful.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Davis-Shopper-Bag_301_-1_301_503283875?df=03807047_zi_cognac_brown
> 
> As for sale bags - the night someone mentioned the Oysters on sale, I went online & saw them - being as I can't keep a light bag clean, I passed.  The next morning, they were all sold out.  I called my Dillards (and one other) when they opened, and neither had ANY Dooney bags left on sale.
> 
> I hopped over to Dooney & noticed that while their Oyster is on sale this month, it's still not as low as in store.



If you really want the bag call the Dillard's in Chesterfield Missouri. I went there for a visit tonight when i went to visit my sister for vacation.and they had at least three large ones.


----------



## Fallen4bags

annie1 said:


> After holding them side by side I love the ostrich satchel but the natural just looked better for my needs it's beautiful indeed


You can't go wrong with the natural. You will love it. I have had mine for a year and it looks better now than when I bought it. Like a fine wine. I must say that I used my moss bag today and it is gorgeous. But, won't ever take over my heart like the natural. Would be nice to have them all  such a wonderful bag.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I ordered my chesnut Florentine yesterday!  I can't wait until it gets here.  I would have bought it in the store but they were beaten up pretty bad.  I was going to go ahead and order the white and vachetta but I think I will wait to see if it goes on sale sometime this fall/winter especially since I don't plan on carrying it until next spring/summer.

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the florentine and the dillen?  They look like the exact same bag with different color offerings?


----------



## staciesg26

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I ordered my chesnut Florentine yesterday!  I can't wait until it gets here.  I would have bought it in the store but they were beaten up pretty bad.  I was going to go ahead and order the white and vachetta but I think I will wait to see if it goes on sale sometime this fall/winter especially since I don't plan on carrying it until next spring/summer.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the florentine and the dillen?  They look like the exact same bag with different color offerings?


 
Congrats on your Chestnut Florentine Satchel!  Post pics when you get her!

As far as the difference between the florentine and dillen is the type of leather used.   And they do come in different colors too. 

This is a link to the leather care/cleaning info from Dooney.com.  Very useful info on the characteristics of the different leathers they use.   Hope that will help a little bit.  
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48681


----------



## Bsuhayda

I saw this at Nordstrome, I want it so bad I love the powder blue shade!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

staciesg26 said:


> Congrats on your Chestnut Florentine Satchel! Post pics when you get her!
> 
> As far as the difference between the florentine and dillen is the type of leather used. And they do come in different colors too.
> 
> This is a link to the leather care/cleaning info from Dooney.com. Very useful info on the characteristics of the different leathers they use. Hope that will help a little bit.
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48681


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Winthrop44

Does anyone know if D&B will have a 25% off 1-day sale soon like they did in March? Do they do them more than once a year?


----------



## annie1

I exchanged my natural satchel and got this natural color instead. Not sure why the first one was so light maybe because it was ordered from the website. This one store.  But I'm loving the rich color


----------



## sallyca

Does anyone know if the chestnut is on sale anywhere?


----------



## annie1

Check Dillards they are having a sale now


----------



## annie1

vonvonnie said:
			
		

> I am loving my new bag! I was on the fence forever because I think I wanted to put EVERYTHING in here (which it holds - but at a cost!).  I'm so pleased that my ipad fits & you can't even tell it's in here!
> 
> I was shopping last night & came across a perfectly nice discounted Smith bag (which I like a lot, but not LOVE), because I thought it would hold more. As I was trying on Smith, I saw the most gorgeous color satchel across the way.  It was a perfect cognac brown, to my surprise, it's still *Natural* but totally looked like the natural hide they left out to brown a little long!
> 
> Anyway, the color is totally me, and it doesnt appear to scratch as easily as the other naturals on the shelf did (being as they were all marked up!).
> 
> Here she is, straight from the bag. My car interior is a cool tan shade (and it was overcast today), so you can see how rust colored this one really is.



That is exactly what happened when I brought the lighter natural one back.  I love the color now


----------



## chilaz

Love the rich color of that bag!


----------



## annie1

chilaz said:
			
		

> Love the rich color of that bag!



Have been using it e everyday love it


----------



## bellacontessa

Does anyone know if my IPad will fit in the mini?  I love this bag and can't wait to get one but I'm trying to decide between the small and mini.  Thanks


----------



## annie1

bellacontessa said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if my IPad will fit in the mini?  I love this bag and can't wait to get one but I'm trying to decide between the small and mini.  Thanks



IMO no. I think it's too small


----------



## Bunny Muffins

bellacontessa said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if my IPad will fit in the mini?  I love this bag and can't wait to get one but I'm trying to decide between the small and mini.  Thanks



The mini is too small. I would go with the small.


----------



## bellacontessa

Thanks for replying.  I will definitely get the small.  Hopefully Macy's has 20% off on Monday


----------



## bellacontessa

If anyone knows if there's a better sale going on this weekend could you post thanks.


----------



## missmoimoi

Gee, has anyone started collected these yet?  Boy are they ever cute in such gorgeous rich tones...loving a whole bunch:  red, yellow, cobalt blue and PURPLE!!!!


----------



## Bunny Muffins

missmoimoi said:
			
		

> Gee, has anyone started collected these yet?  Boy are they ever cute in such gorgeous rich tones...loving a whole bunch:  red, yellow, cobalt blue and PURPLE!!!!



I have begun a collection. I have 4 so far. I was not aware that they made it in purple, where did you see it?


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, please spill where you saw the purple!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Well I got my chesnut and I am not very happy.  I will have to send it back to exchange.  the size is lovely but the front of the bag varies in color and looks like some tye died hot mess.  I don't even know how that got past inspection.  I'm kind of bummed out.


----------



## missmoimoi

Bunny Muffins said:
			
		

> I have begun a collection. I have 4 so far. I was not aware that they made it in purple, where did you see it?



I'm in Canada. They have it at the Bay Dwntwn Vancouver...didn't know it was rare?  If it's not online I will take my own pic and try to post one day.


----------



## missmoimoi

sweetnikki_6 said:
			
		

> Well I got my chesnut and I am not very happy.  I will have to send it back to exchange.  the size is lovely but the front of the bag varies in color and looks like some tye died hot mess.  I don't even know how that got past inspection.  I'm kind of bummed out.



Oh, that doesn't sound good 

Of the ones I've seen, they look so super saturated with pigment and so evenly done...so vivid!  Maybe purple will be my first before it disappears. I wanted the Cambridge bag in purple too (among other colours


----------



## missmoimoi

Hmmm, purple happy bag is on the website but the photo does NOT do it justice. I want:

Purple
Red
Air Force
Yellow
Pink


----------



## Bunny Muffins

missmoimoi said:
			
		

> Hmmm, purple happy bag is on the website but the photo does NOT do it justice. I want:
> 
> Purple
> Red
> Air Force
> Yellow
> Pink



Yes it must be limited, what correct is air force?


----------



## handbagvirgin1

Just wanted to post a pic of the patina on my small natural satchel. I've had her for about a month now.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

^^^ She looks great I just sent mine back for an exchange.  Hope iI get a nice evenly colored bag back..


----------



## annie1

Mine aged in the store and I love the color yours looks great


----------



## Tygriss

My blue one has also aged. I didn't take a picture when I first pulled her out, but I will have to take one soon


----------



## missmoimoi

Bunny Muffins said:
			
		

> Yes it must be limited, what correct is air force?



Air Force = gorgeous cobalt blue!!!  There are too many...big sigh!


----------



## Audhee2626

handbagvirgin1 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of the patina on my small natural satchel. I've had her for about a month now.
> 
> View attachment 1866310


Nice patina


----------



## Winthrop44

Between plum, ivy, and navy (?), what color D&B bag would you get for the fall to go with a dark brown leather jacket?


----------



## Winthrop44

If anyone likes the Florentine Flap Tab Satchel in natural Macys has it on sale for $297.99 instead of $398 plus you can get another 20% off with code VIP.


----------



## Tygriss

Winthrop44 said:


> Between plum, ivy, and navy (?), what color D&B bag would you get for the fall to go with a dark brown leather jacket?



Ooo, actually any of those colors would go well with a dark brown jacket. I would personally gravitate towards the plum or ivy depending on how dark the jacket is.


----------



## Belen.E

I am so interested in this bag! Especially since I have a 20% code for Macys and a $40 Macys GC (that I've been struggling to use). .  with taxes my total would be a smidge under $300. . . which would be a total steal. I was considering the Miu Miu bow bag, but I like this one so much better for my days off. 

Thanks for the reviews and pictures everyone!


----------



## missmoimoi

Bunny Muffins said:
			
		

> I have begun a collection. I have 4 so far. I was not aware that they made it in purple, where did you see it?



I'm really not capturing the purple in my pics...it really looks better irl but here it goes:


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

nice


----------



## indiaink

Are these all Florentine Vachetta satchels?



missmoimoi said:


> I'm really not capturing the purple in my pics...it really looks better irl but here it goes:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869321


----------



## charleston-mom

indiaink said:


> Are these all Florentine Vachetta satchels?



No. They aren't. She might be a little confused I think. That is the "Happy" cross body bag. It's not part of the Florentine line, and not a vachetta satchel. Maybe she meant to be posting to a different thread?


----------



## indiaink

charleston-mom said:


> No. They aren't. She might be a little confused I think. That is the "Happy" cross body bag. It's not part of the Florentine line, and not a vachetta satchel. Maybe she meant to be posting to a different thread?


Thank you -.  I do hope that all the DB fans know that the more threads there are, the more likely a sub-forum might be considered.  This thread is _massive_, and it's not all about the Florentine satchel.


----------



## annie1

indiaink said:
			
		

> Thank you -.  I do hope that all the DB fans know that the more threads there are, the more likely a sub-forum might be considered.  This thread is massive, and it's not all about the Florentine satchel.



I really hope so because it's such a talked about great line.


----------



## missmoimoi

indiaink said:
			
		

> Thank you -.  I do hope that all the DB fans know that the more threads there are, the more likely a sub-forum might be considered.  This thread is massive, and it's not all about the Florentine satchel.



I apologize for cluttering up this thread...yes, it's the Happy Bag. I'm a big fan of Florentine Vachetta collection  though...
Yea, there's not many D&B threads...sorry about this. 
Am in love with Mitchell satchel now which IS part of Florentine line!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Do you ladies think the natural will patina to the color of the chesnut?


----------



## annie1

Here is mine which I bought 3 weeks ago off the shelve on the natural color 

The lights in the office are bright but it's a lovely color


----------



## seton

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Do you ladies think the natural will patina to the color of the chesnut?




close but not quite, i would think


----------



## Tamia

I love DB bags  because they are so durable and can be used daily with no dramas


----------



## Bunny Muffins

seton said:
			
		

> close but not quite, i would think



I agree it won't get as dark.


----------



## letstalkbags

I love how that looks ! so chic.


----------



## Tygriss

Still loving my Florentine... and guess what I saw this morning. Look familiar? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/317295


----------



## Molly0

Love, love, love the Florentine!  One of these days. . .


----------



## poopsie

Tygriss said:


> Still loving my Florentine... and guess what I saw this morning. Look familiar?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/317295





Why yes...........................Dooney did a pretty good job of 'interpreting' Miu Miu's design, didn't they?


----------



## bagee

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> Why yes...........................Dooney did a pretty good job of 'interpreting' Miu Miu's design, didn't they?



There is no "original" handbag design/er. Every element of every design comes from someone/where else!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tygriss

bagee said:


> There is no "original" handbag design/er. Every element of every design comes from someone/where else!!!!!!!!!!!



Very true *bagee*! I was surprised to see a similar bag, but with a huge bow. It looks like it's been around for a while, I just never noticed it


----------



## sallyca

Tygriss said:


> Still loving my Florentine... and guess what I saw this morning. Look familiar?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/317295



We've been down this road before.  Search the thread for all mentions of the miu miu bow - there are 2 pages of them. Here is a post of mine with comparison pics from a long time ago.  I have 2 miu mius and 2 florentine satchels.  I have kept them all because they are very different bags.

If you search the thread and follow some of my previous posts I answered questions about what the differences are.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-vachetta-satchel-666430-22.html#post19000477


----------



## sallyca

I have the pallisandro bow and the natural dooney and bourke florentine satchel. I also have the black bow (colour is called nero) and the black florentine satchel.


----------



## jailnurse93

There was a patient with a black Dooney Florentine Satchel when I was at my oncologist appointment last week.  I had checked them out at Macy's but this was the first that I have seen anybody with one.  I had to say something to her so I told her that I loved her D/B Satchel.  Oh, she wanted to talk about it, lol.  She ran out and bought it right after getting her cancer diagnosis, good for her!  She looked awesome with her satchel.


----------



## annie1

Has anyone seen the leather ostrich satchel on the website yet?  $498 it looks lovely also at Dillard's the grey/black ostrich satchel ???

Thanks


----------



## mistyknightwin

I love this bag! I plan to purchase it soon....thank you all for posting your pictures


----------



## lux et veritas

I'm trying to decide between the Florentine Vachetta Satchel and the Alto Large Shopper. I'm concerned the opening on the satchel will be too narrow and drive me crazy every time I want to take something out of my purse. For those of you who already own this bag, is it easy to access, or is the zipped compartment too narrow? Also, could you fit a 3rd gen iPad in the satchel?  My concern with the alto large shopper is A) it's not *that* large and B) it might be a little bit too stiff and structured for everyday use. I tend to lean towards classic styling, so both purses appeal, I'm just not sure which one will be the best for me.   This will be my first Dooney.


----------



## marybr

I like the Alto Large Shopper.


----------



## sallyca

I have an ipad 2 and it fits easily in the vachetta satchel.


----------



## ivyfalls

Technically not the Vachetta satchel, but I am so glad fall has arrived in GA so I can breakout my double strap satchel from the Florentine line.  I got an amazing deal during Nordies anniversary sale!
















(small cell pocket on back)

I love the contrasting leather trim and red/green touches with the black nubuck.

Edited to add side by side with Cognac Vachetta.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

I have the Fuchsia Florentine Satchel I just got it a month or 2 ago it is absolutely gorgeous, beware it is about 3 lbs but it's fine, I am not making long treks when I run around & the detatchable shoulder strap helps. This bag retails for $398, I scored it on Amazon for $259 & free shipping from the seller ILoveDooney....my new source for authentic Dooney & Bourke because QVC with their Easy Pay couldn't even top that epecially with their high priced shipping! I am so in love with this bag! I have couple pics of it in my "MY COLLECTION" Album! Please take a gander!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Hi, everybody! Cross posted in Coach, too, for those considering a Florentine. This is mine after almost a year, it's the large chestnut. Primary contents also shown, and I'm going to have to get another pushlock wristlet because its not coordinating at all and that gives me hives. 

If I could have only one bag for the rest of my life, it would be this one. Not just for the tremendous emotional attachment because it was such a wonderful gift, it's just perfect for me. I'm no longer a 10/12 or whatever, I lost 55 lbs and now I'm a size 6. I can wear her on my shoulder with the handles only if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater, most of the time on my arm, or cross body, or with the strap shortened. 

As you can tell, I am a huge fan!


----------



## Tygriss

Wow, *ktheartscoach*, your chestnut looks like it has aged very well! I can't wait for my cobalt to get there. And congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## renza

ktheartscoach said:


> Hi, everybody! Cross posted in Coach, too, for those considering a Florentine. This is mine after almost a year, it's the large chestnut. Primary contents also shown, and I'm going to have to get another pushlock wristlet because its not coordinating at all and that gives me hives.
> 
> If I could have only one bag for the rest of my life, it would be this one. Not just for the tremendous emotional attachment because it was such a wonderful gift, it's just perfect for me. I'm no longer a 10/12 or whatever, I lost 55 lbs and now I'm a size 6. I can wear her on my shoulder with the handles only if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater, most of the time on my arm, or cross body, or with the strap shortened.
> 
> As you can tell, I am a huge fan!



Wow that leather looks lovely and so smooshy! I've never been interested in D&B but your photos are making me think. How much did you need to use it to break it in?


----------



## AshTx.1

*Sigh* I have been wondering and thinking about this bag for over a year now! I don't know why it is so hard to "take the plunge..." I guess it's because all the purses I own now are satchels and I really need something to wear on the shoulder, more tote style. 

I will probably eventually get this bag... I don't know what is taking me so long, lol.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Thank you so much, Tygriss and renza! I keep my bags in rotation so they get used (I'm visual, if I don't see it then it is totally out of my mind!) and so I switch out pretty frequently. Florentine is in rotation for every season, so I would say she gets carried about 4-5 days per month outside the house. I work from home, so I don't count the days when my bag sits on the dresser and doesn't move.

AND, I forgot to mention, I got caught in a flash downpour. Like, blue sky and then drenching rain. The animals were lining up two by two. I was at my nephew's football game and got rained on for 10 minutes getting to my car. Florentine was soaked! I was beside myself! She dried over the next few hours, and I cannot tell it even happened!

Thanks also for the kind words about dropping the weight! Hugs!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Sorry, I got sidetracked writing that last and realized I was not clear! A pic of the rotation setup for illustration purposes below, and the rainstorm was two weeks ago. Hope that makes more sense


----------



## AshTx.1

ktheartscoach said:


> Hi, everybody! Cross posted in Coach, too, for those considering a Florentine. This is mine after almost a year, it's the large chestnut. Primary contents also shown, and I'm going to have to get another pushlock wristlet because its not coordinating at all and that gives me hives.
> 
> If I could have only one bag for the rest of my life, it would be this one. Not just for the tremendous emotional attachment because it was such a wonderful gift, it's just perfect for me. I'm no longer a 10/12 or whatever, I lost 55 lbs and now I'm a size 6. I can wear her on my shoulder with the handles only if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater, most of the time on my arm, or cross body, or with the strap shortened.
> 
> As you can tell, I am a huge fan!



Thank you so much for posting these pics! Beautiful bag!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Awwww thank you! I really appreciate it, I'm always nervous about pics because I am not great at photography and my only camera is in my iPhone!


----------



## Tygriss

ktheartscoach said:


> ... I forgot to mention, I got caught in a flash downpour. Like, blue sky and then drenching rain. _The animals were lining up two by two_...



That is a great description - I will have to use that from now on


----------



## luminescence

ktheartscoach said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! Cross posted in Coach, too, for those considering a Florentine. This is mine after almost a year, it's the large chestnut. Primary contents also shown, and I'm going to have to get another pushlock wristlet because its not coordinating at all and that gives me hives.
> 
> If I could have only one bag for the rest of my life, it would be this one. Not just for the tremendous emotional attachment because it was such a wonderful gift, it's just perfect for me. I'm no longer a 10/12 or whatever, I lost 55 lbs and now I'm a size 6. I can wear her on my shoulder with the handles only if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater, most of the time on my arm, or cross body, or with the strap shortened.
> 
> As you can tell, I am a huge fan!



You just sold me! It looks absolutely wonderful plus congrats on the weight loss! Working hard to push yourself and attain your goal is the best feeling! I'm very proud of you


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Here is my Fuchsia Florentine Satchel with all my other satchels currently: Hope this can give a good size refference:


----------



## handbagvirgin1

ktheartscoach said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody! Cross posted in Coach, too, for those considering a Florentine. This is mine after almost a year, it's the large chestnut. Primary contents also shown, and I'm going to have to get another pushlock wristlet because its not coordinating at all and that gives me hives.
> 
> If I could have only one bag for the rest of my life, it would be this one. Not just for the tremendous emotional attachment because it was such a wonderful gift, it's just perfect for me. I'm no longer a 10/12 or whatever, I lost 55 lbs and now I'm a size 6. I can wear her on my shoulder with the handles only if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater, most of the time on my arm, or cross body, or with the strap shortened.
> 
> As you can tell, I am a huge fan!



Oh my, your chestnut is gorgeous!


----------



## coachgirl555

Here are my D & B Florentine bags... (the last picture is my newest one!)


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> Has anyone seen the leather ostrich satchel on the website yet? $498 it looks lovely also at Dillard's the grey/black ostrich satchel ???
> 
> Thanks


 

 Here is a picture of the Dillard's Ostrich ... it's stunning IRL... I had her but then returned her to buy another bag I wanted more.... still may get her again!!


----------



## momtok

coachgirl555 said:


> Here are my D & B Florentine bags... (the last picture is my newest one!)



As I was scrolling through your pics, I reached the brown one (third pic), and thought "oooh, that's nice."  Both the rich brown color and slouching, looks-so-soft leather.  .... *Then* I got to the fourth pic ... holy mackeral that's pretty!!!!! That is really, really *really* nice!

(Still staring at it.)
.


----------



## crazyboutcoach

*Coachgirl555*....I freakin love your bags! Great pics!


----------



## Trainwreck

I have no idea how I ended up on this thread! But as I scrolled down, I HAVE to have this bag!!! I am glad that there is a shoulder strap too!
You girls are such enablers....
xx


----------



## chowlover2

Trainwreck said:
			
		

> I have no idea how I ended up on this thread! But as I scrolled down, I HAVE to have this bag!!! I am glad that there is a shoulder strap too!
> You girls are such enablers....
> xx



You're welcome! LOL!


----------



## crazyboutcoach

@*Trainwreck*, I believe you ended up here by FATE! LOL! FYI; this satchel is 3lbs in the largest size. I don't mind the weight because I don't need to lug it great distances.


----------



## annie1

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Here are my D & B Florentine bags... (the last picture is my newest one!)



Omg.   Where did u find the 4th bag I have never seen that one before ???? Love your bags


----------



## ktheartscoach

luminescence said:


> You just sold me! It looks absolutely wonderful plus congrats on the weight loss! Working hard to push yourself and attain your goal is the best feeling! I'm very proud of you



Thank you so much! I was just tired of it - and I was about to just give up, then I visited my SIL at Christmas and she looked amazing. She had lost 50 pounds and I was so inspired! She encouraged me along the way, and it made getting there even sweeter 



handbagvirgin1 said:


> Oh my, your chestnut is gorgeous!



Thank you! She is my security blanket...whenever I want to feel cozy I just load her up and pet her 



Tygriss said:


> That is a great description - I will have to use that from now on



Awww thank you!


----------



## Alexa78

Wow! The FV bags are gorgeous.


----------



## annie1

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Here are my D & B Florentine bags... (the last picture is my newest one!)



Gosh which color is the ostrich one???


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> Gosh which color is the ostrich one???


 
The ostrich one is a Dillard's exclusive color... !


----------



## annie1

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> The ostrich one is a Dillard's exclusive color... !



So the black on the DB site is not the same color


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> So the black on the DB site is not the same color


 
I didn't see the taupe color in this style bag in ostrich anywhere on the D&B website and if you go on Dillards.com you'll see it there listed as a Dillard's exclusive color!


----------



## annie1

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> I didn't see the taupe color in this style bag in ostrich anywhere on the D&B website and if you go on Dillards.com you'll see it there listed as a Dillard's exclusive color!



Thanks the iPhone site I think is different


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Thanks the iPhone site I think is different



I'm on the Dillard's site and its not there ?????


----------



## Tygriss

annie1 said:


> I'm on the Dillard's site and its not there ?????



These are the only Ostrich ones I see on Dillard's site


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> I'm on the Dillard's site and its not there ?????


 


Tygriss said:


> These are the only Ostrich ones I see on Dillard's site


 
here is the link ... it's in the middle towards the bottom it's taupe/grey

http://www.dillards.com/shop/Dooney...m_sp=handbags-_-ddtb-_-dooney+bourke+2+062411


----------



## annie1

This is the link on the DB site are these the ones 


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60845


----------



## annie1

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Here are my D & B Florentine bags... (the last picture is my newest one!)



Help.  This bag ostrich is not on the Dillard's site only the other ostrich ones.   It must be only on DB site uggggg


----------



## Tygriss

yup. coachgirl, that's where i pulled the pictures from.


----------



## annie1

Tygriss said:
			
		

> yup. coachgirl, that's where i pulled the pictures from.



Was wondering about the python or the grey ostrich in black


----------



## annie1

Just ordered the python in black with easy pay from DB site


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

Received my bag today.  Can't wait for the leather to soften up.


----------



## seton

Luvtoshop1969 said:


> Received my bag today.  Can't wait for the leather to soften up.
> 
> View attachment 1913736



love it on the b/w spread


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

seton said:
			
		

> love it on the b/w spread



Thank You!


----------



## annie1

My black python satchel is on its way. You guys are enablers &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## mona_danya

I just picked up the Florentine satchel at the bay on sale...just gorgeous!


----------



## annie1

Great color.


----------



## mona_danya

annie1 said:


> Great color.



Thanks, its my favourite colour in clothing. I saw it on the sale rack and kept it on hold...I had no idea how hot this bag really was, so I went back and grabbed it!


----------



## atrackbrown

Mona, is that the moss or olive?  I've been considering the moss for a while and if that is it, I'm ordering it, like, right now.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

mona_danya said:
			
		

> I just picked up the Florentine satchel at the bay on sale...just gorgeous!



Lovely color!


----------



## Trainwreck

crazyboutcoach said:


> @*Trainwreck*, I believe you ended up here by FATE! LOL! FYI; this satchel is 3lbs in the largest size. I don't mind the weight because I don't need to lug it great distances.


 
Oh boy.
I have a bad back and a torn rotator cuff, amongst other things.. (hence my name..).

I guess I should look at the smaller size...
Thx
T.W.


----------



## annie1

My ostrich satchel is on the ups truck for delivery today. Hope it as pretty IRL as on the DB site and its on easy pay will post pics when it arrives


----------



## annie1

FYI


The Williamsburg Va outlet has large satchels in blue red black olive plenty of domed satchels and a few small satchels put plenty of colors.  And additional 30-40% off.   I almost got the light blue but passed it had quite a few scratches on it


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

annie1 said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> The Williamsburg Va outlet has large satchels in blue red black olive plenty of domed satchels and a few small satchels put plenty of colors.  And additional 30-40% off.   I almost got the light blue but passed it had quite a few scratches on it



I didn't realize dooney had outlet stores.  If you don't mind me asking, by domed satchels, do you mean the dillen 2 satchels?  Do you recall the price.  And does anyone know if they ship, or is that just wishful hoping?  Thanks for any help.!


----------



## annie1

Hisgeekygrrrl said:
			
		

> I didn't realize dooney had outlet stores.  If you don't mind me asking, by domed satchels, do you mean the dillen 2 satchels?  Do you recall the price.  And does anyone know if they ship, or is that just wishful hoping?  Thanks for any help.!



Not sure the style or price here is the phone number this is the outlet main number they can give you the store.   757-565-0702


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

annie1 said:


> Not sure the style or price here is the phone number this is the outlet main number they can give you the store.   757-565-0702



Ok, thank you!


----------



## ithodge

Hello all!  I have the natural bag on hold at Dillards and will pick it up tomorrow for the hand bag trade-in event.  I had a $90 gift card plus $50 off for trade-in, not a bad deal! Check your local Dillards about this event.  http://mkt.dillards.com/Dillards/10...t=0&o=1&mk=6984&nlid=50201.2013140.0.1.0.6984


----------



## annie1

Reveal time HONEST opinions. Will show two bags on is not a DB




Sorry for the not so good pics


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:
			
		

> Reveal time HONEST opinions. Will show two bags on is not a DB
> 
> Sorry for the not so good pics



Love the Dooney!


----------



## coachgirl555

annie1 said:


> Reveal time HONEST opinions. Will show two bags on is not a DB
> 
> View attachment 1920933
> 
> 
> Sorry for the not so good pics


 
Congrats!!
You know I LOVE the Dooney!!
Do you like her?


----------



## poopsie

While the snakeskin look is very nice IMO they ruined it with the red zipper and green backed tassels. I saw it INR at Macy's and would have bought it myself if not for those details.


----------



## annie1

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> While the snakeskin look is very nice IMO they ruined it with the red zipper and green backed tassels. I saw it INR at Macy's and would have bought it myself if not for those details.



I'm not sure either the other is Burberry and way way more money lol


----------



## handbags4me

I am big fan of Dooney, especially the Florentine satchels, but the Burberry bag blows that Dooney away!  I love that Burberry.  It looks GREAT on you - perfect size and looks very functional.


----------



## poopsie

annie1 said:


> I'm not sure either the other is Burberry and way way more money lol




I can't carry dual rolled handle bags. The one strap is always sliding off my shoulder and with any weight in the bag they tend to dent my shoulder.


----------



## weezer

Argh, you ladies are enabling me! I've been back-and-forth on getting a Florentine satchel for almost 2 years 
I've been looking for a beautiful, sturdy yet discreet leather bag for work. I've been using my Mulberry Bayswater (good weather) and Longchamp Pliage (bad weather) for work but now I'm ready for a change!


----------



## seton

ithodge said:


> Hello all!  I have the natural bag on hold at Dillards and will pick it up tomorrow for the hand bag trade-in event.  I had a $90 gift card plus $50 off for trade-in, not a bad deal! Check your local Dillards about this event.  http://mkt.dillards.com/Dillards/10...t=0&o=1&mk=6984&nlid=50201.2013140.0.1.0.6984



wish I lived near a dillards!


----------



## seton

annie1 said:


> Reveal time HONEST opinions. Will show two bags on is not a DB
> 
> View attachment 1920933
> 
> 
> Sorry for the not so good pics




I like burberry but that's a little generic looking. Looks like a Tignello or Michale Kors. A bit expensive for a generic looking bag made in china.


----------



## pmburk

I'm seriously, seriously considering this bag in black! I'm torn between the Coach Rory satchel, Michael Kors Hamilton north-south, and this one. I LOVE big satchels!

Would love to see modeling pics of any black bags!


----------



## annie1

seton said:
			
		

> I like burberry but that's a little generic looking. Looks like a Tignello or Michale Kors. A bit expensive for a generic looking bag made in china.



It's actually made in Italy I checked the tag


----------



## jailnurse93

I had it narrowed down to either chestnut or natural but I looked at the black again in Macy's today so it's back in the running!  I can't decide what color to get.  I'm thinking the natural will be the one that will patina very beautifully; although I'm sure they all will.


----------



## annie1

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> I had it narrowed down to either chestnut or natural but I looked at the black again in Macy's today so it's back in the running!  I can't decide what color to get.  I'm thinking the natural will be the one that will patina very beautifully; although I'm sure they all will.



My natural satchel has taken on a great patina the chestnut is a beautiful color also


----------



## seton

annie1 said:


> It's actually made in Italy I checked the tag



well, I'm relieved then


----------



## annie1

seton said:
			
		

> well, I'm relieved then



Trust me for the $$$$ it better nit be made in china &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## annie1

Check out my latest find from Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3195826

Burberry 'House Check' Hobo




Final decision


----------



## indiaink

I'm not sure I understand why this thread has turned in to a giant chat thread, instead of being about the Dooney bag.


----------



## annie1

indiaink said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand why this thread has turned in to a giant chat thread, instead of being about the Dooney bag.



Maybe because there is no other place to chdt about the bags


----------



## indiaink

annie1 said:


> Maybe because there is no other place to chdt about the bags


I was just thinking that chat about OTHER bags would go in their own threads ...  I would have never found your post, for instance, except I was looking for something about the Dooney satchel, so stopped in to see what was new.

I need to stop being 'thread police', though - it's certainly not my job and you all are smart enough to know that Dooney will never get its own sub-forum if all the posts are concentrated in one thread.  I apologize, deeply.


----------



## annie1

indiaink said:
			
		

> I was just thinking that chat about OTHER bags would go in their own threads ...  I would have never found your post, for instance, except I was looking for something about the Dooney satchel, so stopped in to see what was news.



It was a choice between the python DB or a Burberry bag sorry


----------



## indiaink

annie1 said:


> It was a choice between the python DB or a Burberry bag sorry


I edited my post as you were responding...


----------



## annie1

indiaink said:
			
		

> I edited my post as you were responding...



Oh sweetie it's ok. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

If anyone is listening we need a DB site it's a very very popular brand these days done if the designer and no. Designer forums have little or no activity at all.   Just saying !!!!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Getting :back2topic: , I really like the bag this thread was originally about. Especially in the Natural color as I'm imaging the great patina its going to get. 

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931


----------



## annie1

edsbgrl said:
			
		

> Getting :back2topic: , I really like the bag this thread was originally about. Especially in the Natural color as I'm imaging the great patina its going to get.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931



My natural bought off the floor has a pantina on it already its not a start natural I also got the grey ostrich today at Dillard's bag trade in $50 off.


----------



## kings_20

^^

Please post teh grey ostrich.  That sounds beautiful!  I'm undecided about this bag. On the one hand, it looks quite funtional and the leather is TDF.  I just don't like the tassels and wish they were removable.  Also, the fact that it's such a heavy bag is a concern as well.


----------



## annie1

kings_20 said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Please post teh grey ostrich.  That sounds beautiful!  I'm undecided about this bag. On the one hand, it looks quite funtional and the leather is TDF.  I just don't like the tassels and wish they were removable.  Also, the fact that it's such a heavy bag is a concern as well.



It's really not all that heavy I'm 5ft and I have it in natural I loop the strap around to wear shoulder style. I have a sinus infection but still found time to shop bad bad girl let me take pics


----------



## annie1

kings_20 said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Please post teh grey ostrich.  That sounds beautiful!  I'm undecided about this bag. On the one hand, it looks quite funtional and the leather is TDF.  I just don't like the tassels and wish they were removable.  Also, the fact that it's such a heavy bag is a concern as well.



Actually if u untied the tassels they can be removed


----------



## jailnurse93

edsbgrl said:


> Getting :back2topic: , I really like the bag this thread was originally about. Especially in the Natural color as I'm imaging the great patina its going to get.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931


 
I agree totally!  I want one of these very badly!  And this exact color; "natural", is in the running for the very reason that you stated in your post!  But I also love the chestnut and having another look at the black at Macy's this week; I'm torn about it too!  So I have to decide between those colors first and then when I get to cash in some vacation time I didn't use in a few weeks, I'm going to get my Dooney satchel!


----------



## seton

indiaink said:


> I was just thinking that chat about OTHER bags would go in their own threads ...  I would have never found your post, for instance, except I was looking for something about the Dooney satchel, so stopped in to see what was new.
> 
> I need to stop being 'thread police', though - it's certainly not my job and you all are smart enough to know that Dooney will never get its own sub-forum if all the posts are concentrated in one thread.  I apologize, deeply.




I doubt that TPF will ever get a DB forum again. The owners seem to have a prejudice against the brand.

I believe that there is a DB forum on QVC's website but it seems lame.

I agree that there is a Burberry forum here so Burberry bags should be posted there.


----------



## annie1

kings_20 said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> Please post teh grey ostrich.  That sounds beautiful!  I'm undecided about this bag. On the one hand, it looks quite funtional and the leather is TDF.  I just don't like the tassels and wish they were removable.  Also, the fact that it's such a heavy bag is a concern as well.



Here ya go


----------



## seton

Does anyone know why DB moved their flagship store just off Madison Ave to INSIDE Macys Herald Sq? I find that strange. The area they were in was much nicer.


----------



## kings_20

Good to know that tassels can be removed (I hate tassels!) lol.  I thought that I had read that the bag was heavy somewhere in the thread.  Since the tassels can be removed, I'm going to look at this bag some more.

Do you know how much the weighs when empty?  OMG - that gray ostrich is TDf!! That's the one that I want!!


----------



## seton

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> 
> That is dangerous to know lol.  I thought that I had read that the bag was heavy somewhere in the thread.  Since the tassels can be removed, I'm going to look at this bag some more.
> 
> Do you know how much the weighs when empty?



I know that at least one of the sites that sell the bags (forgot if it was qvc or zappos) tells you how much the bag weighs.


----------



## annie1

Let me look online I'm thinking about 2lbs empty i carry alot and have no problem


----------



## annie1

seton said:
			
		

> I know that at least one of the sites that sell the bags (forgot if it was qvc or zappos) tells you how much the bag weighs.




3lbs 16oz zappos site


----------



## seton

annie1 said:


> 3lbs 16oz zappos site



um, isnt 3lb 16oz = 4lbs??


----------



## kings_20

^^
If the bag is 4lbs empty and that's what I thought I read - the bag is way too heavy for me.  I do love that gray ostrich though!


----------



## seton

4lbs is redonkulous.


----------



## annie1

seton said:
			
		

> um, isnt 3lb 16oz = 4lbs??



Lol.  Yes it is may have been 17 oz.  but u get the point


----------



## annie1

It's a bit heavy but sooooo lovely


----------



## poopsie

seton said:


> *I doubt that TPF will ever get a DB forum again. The owners seem to have a prejudice against the brand.
> *
> I believe that there is a DB forum on QVC's website but it seems lame.
> 
> I agree that there is a Burberry forum here so Burberry bags should be posted there.





This. Make book on it


----------



## weezer

I went to Macy's to look at the Florentine satchel in person and to test the size/weight/modeled it on myself---wow, I really love this bag!! Wonderful leather quality, looks durable, classic design. I think this is the beginning of a new love affair with D&B. 

I want this bag (large size) in either Natural or Chestnut---which color ages well? I'm going to use this bag everyday for work and possibly airplane travel.

I have banned myself for 2 months (I've been veeery bad:shame but when my bag ban lifts, this is the first bag i'm getting!


----------



## poopsie

The Natural was way too orange IMO. It looked more un-natural


----------



## weezer

poopsie2 said:


> The Natural was way too orange IMO. It looked more un-natural


Ah, good to know!  I thought it would be more brownish-tan.
(I forgot to mention that the Macy's in my town only had the black Florentine so I didn't get a chance to see the Natural & Chestnut in person).

I'm not a fan of orange-toned bags (no offense to anyone out there who loves orange color, I have never been able to carry off that color well)

I'm going to go with the Chestnut color. 2 more months till ban is lifted


----------



## jailnurse93

weezer said:


> I went to Macy's to look at the Florentine satchel in person and to test the size/weight/modeled it on myself---wow, I really love this bag!! Wonderful leather quality, looks durable, classic design. I think this is the beginning of a new love affair with D&B.
> 
> I want this bag (large size) in either Natural or Chestnut---which color ages well? I'm going to use this bag everyday for work and possibly airplane travel.
> 
> I have banned myself for 2 months (I've been veeery bad:shame but when my bag ban lifts, this is the first bag i'm getting!


 
Oooh..I want this bag very badly too and those colors are what I'm trying to decide from--until I went into Macy's this week and looked at the black and fell head over heels once again.  Oh, it doesn't help that this thread keeps popping to the top of this forum all the time either; just fueling my obsession!


----------



## weezer

jailnurse93 said:


> Oooh..I want this bag very badly too and those colors are what I'm trying to decide from--until I went into Macy's this week and looked at the black and fell head over heels once again.  Oh, it doesn't help that this thread keeps popping to the top of this forum all the time either; just fueling my obsession!



Yes, this thread keeps fueling my obsession too--I've been on-the-fence about this bag since..2011? Anyway, I  went to Macy's the other night to 'test drive' the Florentine satchel. It exceeded my expectations.

I saw the black bag at Macy's and it was gorgeous..if the majority of my bags weren't already black, I would choose this color. But I am trying to be more 'experimental' with the color palette so brown is a huge leap for me

It's such a beautiful, well-made bag for the price. I can't wait until my ban is over.


----------



## annie1

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> The Natural was way too orange IMO. It looked more un-natural



It depends on the patina of the bag. If it has been out on the floor it's not do orange looking if ordered fresh it does give that cast. Mine looks between tan and brown and it's the natural


----------



## annie1

If the hurricane rain stops sun will take the grey ostrich out shopping


----------



## annie1

I decided to keep both satchels.  The grey ostrich  and the black python. Surprise they DH loved both I was shocked


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:
			
		

> I decided to keep both satchels.  The grey ostrich  and the black python. Surprise they DH loved both I was shocked



Smart


----------



## annie1

Darn hurricane stuck in the house and all I want to do is shop online for a black satchel


----------



## crazyboutcoach

PLEASE HELP! SOS! Does anyone know how to clean the florentine vachetta? I noticed very teeny tiny black spot on the front of my new bag, the fuchsia florentine satchel I posted on page 109 of this thread! It is teeny tiny but I noticed it & am OCD about my bags.... I haven't even carried her out of the house yet! It didn't have that spot when I took it out of the box!


----------



## Tracy

Has anyone ever conditioned the Natural satchel?  I just got mine and it seems a little dry in some spots.  Thanks!


----------



## annie1

Tracy said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever conditioned the Natural satchel?  I just got mine and it seems a little dry in some spots.  Thanks!



I have not but maybe some saddle soap or leather conditioner I think it will soften over tons and use


----------



## annie1

Question.  Saw the large black satchel today and one price was $398 and others were $378 any thoughts it's the same bag


----------



## pmburk

seton said:


> I doubt that TPF will ever get a DB forum again. The owners seem to have a prejudice against the brand.
> 
> I believe that there is a DB forum on QVC's website but it seems lame.
> 
> I agree that there is a Burberry forum here so Burberry bags should be posted there.


 
I'm being a dunce, but was there ever a DB forum? I don't understand why there wouldn't be a forum for it here - they're the same (if not better) quality & pricepoint as other department store brands like Coach & Michael Kors. Weird.


----------



## annie1

pmburk said:
			
		

> I'm being a dunce, but was there ever a DB forum? I don't understand why there wouldn't be a forum for it here - they're the same (if not better) quality & pricepoint as other department store brands like Coach & Michael Kors. Weird.



Not to my knowledge.   And I agree and could be even better quality then others also and some of the forums have no one ever on them Hint Hint to the TPF gods


----------



## Tracy

annie1 said:


> I have not but maybe some saddle soap or leather conditioner I think it will soften over tons and use



Thanks!  I might try Apple.


----------



## chowlover2

Tracy said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever conditioned the Natural satchel?  I just got mine and it seems a little dry in some spots.  Thanks!



I conditioned and waxed my natural ostrich satchel from last fall. I didn't want to have a problem getting wet. I used stuff called Blackrock and wax called Obenauf's. she looked the same before and after. Here's a pic, but lighting is bad due to Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I conditioned and waxed my natural ostrich satchel from last fall. I didn't want to have a problem getting wet. I used stuff called Blackrock and wax called Obenauf's. she looked the same before and after. Here's a pic, but lighting is bad due to Hurricane Sandy.



Looks great that color is beautiful and seems more versatile than the grey one.  My only thought on the grey is the dirt factor


----------



## Tracy

chowlover2 said:


> I conditioned and waxed my natural ostrich satchel from last fall. I didn't want to have a problem getting wet. I used stuff called Blackrock and wax called Obenauf's. she looked the same before and after. Here's a pic, but lighting is bad due to Hurricane Sandy.



Looks great!


----------



## handbagvirgin1

Tracy said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever conditioned the Natural satchel?  I just got mine and it seems a little dry in some spots.  Thanks!



I conditioned mine with Leather CPR. It darkened the bag just a little, but that was fine with me. She looks better now than she did the day I bought her.


----------



## pmburk

Nice!!! I am really leaning heavily toward the Natural color for spring.


----------



## chowlover2

handbagvirgin1 said:
			
		

> I conditioned mine with Leather CPR. It darkened the bag just a little, but that was fine with me. She looks better now than she did the day I bought her.



I felt the same way about mine, like the leather appeared even richer.


----------



## weezer

That natural ostrich bag is just gorgeous!


----------



## annie1

weezer said:
			
		

> That natural ostrich bag is just gorgeous!



I'm excited to start using it. I had gotten the grey one but after seeing the natural ostrich I fell in love so did a exchange


----------



## chowlover2

I love the natural ostrich, am now thinking about adding a regular natural bag to my collection. I wanted the moss, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I love the natural ostrich, am now thinking about adding a regular natural bag to my collection. I wanted the moss, but can't find it anywhere.



I have the natural bought it about a month ago from Dillard's from the floor it has a great patina on it already.   I saw moss in the outlet. Was thinking about the black but think I will pass


----------



## chowlover2

I don't have a Dooney outlet near me-Darn!


----------



## jailnurse93

I'm planning on buying this bag in a couple of weeks and I'm still torn about the color to choose!  It's between chestnut or natural.  Does someone here have one in natural that has taken on a noticeable patina since they've bought it?  Could you kindly post a pic when you have time?  I would love to see it.  Thank you!

How long has this thread been on the first page of the tPF?  I haven't been a member for very long and it's been on page one since I joined.  Oh, and here I go bumping it up to the top.  It hasn't helped in my obsession for this bag, LOL.


----------



## Tracy

handbagvirgin1 said:


> I conditioned mine with Leather CPR. It darkened the bag just a little, but that was fine with me. She looks better now than she did the day I bought her.



Thanks I'm going to try that.  I used Apple and it looks the same, still a bit dry.  Or I wonder if I could use Leather Honey on it?  Just remembered I had that!


----------



## weezer

Now I want Chestnut _and Natural ostrich Florentine in Large_













*Impatiently counting the days till bag ban ends*


----------



## weezer

In the hospital where I work, I see plenty of MK, Coach and LV floating around.
No one with D&B...so far (I will be the first)


----------



## handbagvirgin1

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> I'm planning on buying this bag in a couple of weeks and I'm still torn about the color to choose!  It's between chestnut or natural.  Does someone here have one in natural that has taken on a noticeable patina since they've bought it?  Could you kindly post a pic when you have time?  I would love to see it.  Thank you!
> 
> How long has this thread been on the first page of the tPF?  I haven't been a member for very long and it's been on page one since I joined.  Oh, and here I go bumping it up to the top.  It hasn't helped in my obsession for this bag, LOL.



Here you go




It's even deeper now. I absolutely love it! On the other hand,  I love all of the chestnut pics I've seen. Hard choice!


----------



## jailnurse93

handbagvirgin1 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 1932764
> 
> 
> It's even deeper now. I absolutely love it! On the other hand, I love all of the chestnut pics I've seen. Hard choice!


 
Oh, that is lovely!  Thank you so much!  I really don't have any bags in this color; I have brown, beige, red, black...I'm huge on black...but no natural or tan colored bags.  Your bag is just beautiful.  Thanks again for taking the time to post it.


----------



## annie1

do you like the Natural ostrich or the grey ostrich better???????

http://www.dillards.com/product/Satchel_301_-1_301_502821319

http://www.dillards.com/product/Satchel_301_-1_301_502821319


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:


> do you like the Natural ostrich or the grey ostrich better???????
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Satchel_301_-1_301_502821319
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Satchel_301_-1_301_502821319


I have the natural and I love it!


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I have the natural and I love it!



Do u find that it goes with blacks as well


----------



## chowlover2

I think it goes with everything. I like the gray, but think dirt may show up on it more than the natural bag. But if you wear alot of black and that's what you want, go for it, both are stunning bags.


----------



## annie1

It's in sale at Dillard's for $278


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:
			
		

> It's in sale at Dillard's for $278



That's a great price! Thanks!


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> That's a great price! Thanks!



I got both lol got the ostrich grey price adjusted and the natural. Online as well


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:


> I got both lol got the ostrich grey price adjusted and the natural. Online as well


I am looking to get the plain natural bag now, I just love this style. Will check Dillards website out.


----------



## Masteryoda

I have a lot of Flo Dooneys that I'd like to talk about but there's no forum. I'd also like to talk classic Dooney and diff types of leather. Coach and Dooney r my fav bags. Each one has its own story over the years! NM the haters. Its pitiful that this thread is the only one. In fact...I refuse to talk about my Dooney bags on this long drawn out OLD thread. My bags actually deserve more respect than this. 

 Im starting to feel that this forum (in general, population or mods) feels that Dooney isn't designer enough to have their own category; that this forum is too "high end" for omg a DOONEY bag...o whoa is me a Dooney!! It's not hard to create a category and I'm almost sure that's the reason y theres not one! Let the haters hate I guess. 

If anyone tells me that Dooneys reputation has went down because of QVC, I ask them about their treasured IPad or IMac. Apple and other great products r on QVC too and they have good CS if there's ever an issue.


----------



## Elliespurse

Masteryoda said:


> I have a lot of Flo Dooneys that I'd like to talk about but there's no forum. I'd also like to talk classic Dooney and diff types of leather. Coach and Dooney r my fav bags. Each one has its own story over the years! NM the haters. Its pitiful that this thread is the only one. In fact...I refuse to talk about my Dooney bags on this long drawn out OLD thread. My bags actually deserve more respect than this.
> 
> Im starting to feel that this forum (in general, population or mods) feels that Dooney isn't designer enough to have their own category; that this forum is too "high end" for omg a DOONEY bag...o whoa is me a Dooney!! It's not hard to create a category and I'm almost sure that's the reason y theres not one! Let the haters hate I guess.
> 
> If anyone tells me that Dooneys reputation has went down because of QVC, I ask them about their treasured IPad or IMac. Apple and other great products r on QVC too and they have good CS if there's ever an issue.



Hi, there has been more posts about Dooney & Bourke this year and you could vote for a separate forum in the Feedback section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/requesting-dooney-and-burke-subforum-622733.html 

It's all about how many are interested.


----------



## annie1

Masteryoda said:
			
		

> I have a lot of Flo Dooneys that I'd like to talk about but there's no forum. I'd also like to talk classic Dooney and diff types of leather. Coach and Dooney r my fav bags. Each one has its own story over the years! NM the haters. Its pitiful that this thread is the only one. In fact...I refuse to talk about my Dooney bags on this long drawn out OLD thread. My bags actually deserve more respect than this.
> 
> Im starting to feel that this forum (in general, population or mods) feels that Dooney isn't designer enough to have their own category; that this forum is too "high end" for omg a DOONEY bag...o whoa is me a Dooney!! It's not hard to create a category and I'm almost sure that's the reason y theres not one! Let the haters hate I guess.
> 
> If anyone tells me that Dooneys reputation has went down because of QVC, I ask them about their treasured IPad or IMac. Apple and other great products r on QVC too and they have good CS if there's ever an issue.



Although I agree we should have a forum for DB we have to remember that kindness always takes the high road. I have DB and designer bags and I love each for different reasons so that said I think we all agree our love for bags is the key &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Masteryoda said:
			
		

> Its pitiful that this thread is the only one. In fact...I refuse to talk about my Dooney bags on this long drawn out OLD thread. My bags actually deserve more respect than this.



Ouch, to all of us that have posted here and kept this thread alive.


----------



## AshTx.1

So I was at work last night (I work part-time waiting tables at a four star restaurant steakhouse) and a lady came in with the small satchel in chestnut. I could hardly keep myself from staring at it! I hardly EVER see this bag in person. I have been on the fence about this bag for over a year, and seeing that lady carry it made it a MUST HAVE in my collection now. I hope I can get it sometime by either the end of this year or beginning of next. I have some other financial priorities right now, but I am definitely going to start saving for it!


----------



## annie1

crazy4coachbags said:
			
		

> Ouch, to all of us that have posted here and kept this thread alive.



I think op was just venting about not having a DB forum


----------



## Kazushi

I think my GF likes this satchel from MK  http://http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Bedford-Bowling-Satchel-SATCHELS/prod16900001_cat8520_cat8501_/?index=64&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat8520&isEditorial=false


----------



## nutz4purses

Count me in... My early Christmas pressie from my mom,


----------



## nutz4purses

nutz4purses said:


> Count me in... My early Christmas pressie from my mom,





Sorry pic turn out so big, Oops!


----------



## pmburk

^ So pretty!

I just got a Coach Rory satchel for fall & winter, but I'm thinking about this satchel in natural for spring. It is just such a lovely bag!


----------



## chowlover2

nutz4purses said:


> Count me in... My early Christmas pressie from my mom,


 Lucky girl!


----------



## nutz4purses

pmburk said:


> ^ So pretty!
> 
> I just got a Coach Rory satchel for fall & winter, but I'm thinking about this satchel in natural for spring. It is just such a lovely bag!



Thank You


----------



## nutz4purses

chowlover2 said:


> Lucky girl!



I love it! Been wanting it for a while now, I usually don't buy D&B (nothing against the brand) but this bag won me over


----------



## AshTx.1

nutz4purses said:


> Count me in... My early Christmas pressie from my mom,


----------



## roger1646

Love these


----------



## roger1646

Nice


----------



## jailnurse93

nutz4purses said:


> Count me in... My early Christmas pressie from my mom,


 
Oooh!  I love it!  And thanks for the big pic, really!


----------



## annie1

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Oooh!  I love it!  And thanks for the big pic, really!



Stunning stunning &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## annie1

Modeling pics of the grey ostrich.  I also have the natural ostrich will model that Sat


----------



## ivyfalls

nutz4purses said:


> Count me in... My early Christmas pressie from my mom,


 This is very beautiful!  Is it the chestnut or natural?  Also, I can't tell the size, but it looks perfect!


----------



## bisbee

Masteryoda said:


> My bags actually deserve more respect than this.


 
I don't quite understand this comment. I have come to this thread on occasion, since I was thinking about buying some type of Dooney Florentine bag - based on the raves about it on here and the fact that I liked to look of the bags. I used to buy Dooney many years ago, when they only had their "All Weather Leather".

Anyway - I did buy (and return) three different styles - I kept none of them since they were either too small, too heavy or just too stiff and massive for me. I know they would most likely soften with wear, but I'm not willing to wait.

But...why does a bag deserve "respect"? Those who love the bags and are enthusiastic about them enjoy reading this thread. Maybe there "should" be a sub-forum - that's not up to anyone other than the owners of this forum. Those who aren't fans don't really matter - or they shouldn't - unless they make rude or nasty comments - and then they should be ignored. 

But we come to The Purse Forum because we love bags - does a Birkin deserve more "respect" than an LV or Dooney? How silly!  Bags don't deserve respect - people do!


----------



## nutz4purses

ivyfalls said:


> This is very beautiful!  Is it the chestnut or natural?  Also, I can't tell the size, but it looks perfect!



This is in the color Natural and is the small... not the mini, its the one that is in between the larger and smallest one. I sound like Goldilocks this one is to hot and this one is to cold but this one is just right, LOL!


----------



## jailnurse93

nutz4purses said:


> This is in the color Natural and is the small... not the mini, its the one that is in between the larger and smallest one. I sound like Goldilocks this one is to hot and this one is to cold but this one is just right, LOL!


 

I have to trot back into Macy's for like 5th time and ask the nice, nice SA to unlock the bags and let me try them on again because I'm hung up on what size to get.  I'm either getting chestnut or natural; whichever strikes my fancy on that day.  I'm leaning towards natural as I don't have a bag this color.  I was also leaning toward the large, but do I really need the large?  The small is pretty big...

It takes me forever to buy something!  I was in the sock dept at Target last night for 30 minutes.  All I needed was a pkg of white socks.  But they had to be cotton, not too high, not too low....etc....


----------



## jailnurse93

annie1 said:


> Modeling pics of the grey ostrich. I also have the natural ostrich will model that Sat
> 
> View attachment 1940288


 
Looks wonderful on you!  Love the black trim and tassels with the grey!  Lovely!  Is this the large?


----------



## nutz4purses

jailnurse93 said:


> I have to trot back into Macy's for like 5th time and ask the nice, nice SA to unlock the bags and let me try them on again because I'm hung up on what size to get.  I'm either getting chestnut or natural; whichever strikes my fancy on that day.  I'm leaning towards natural as I don't have a bag this color.  I was also leaning toward the large, but do I really need the large?  The small is pretty big...
> 
> It takes me forever to buy something!  I was in the sock dept at Target last night for 30 minutes.  All I needed was a pkg of white socks.  But they had to be cotton, not too high, not too low....etc....



I am the same exact way, I have a really hard time making up my mind about things any more. I use to own the Lg and by the time I placed all my junk in it I could not hardly lift the bag but I carry lots of things with me. I think the small is plenty big enough for me but I personally love the looks of both, my small looks about like my LV speedy 30 on the size outside but holds less. I do suggest that you go in, try your things in them both and see which one suits you best. Now on the Chestnut and Natural.... well that is tuff because they are both gorgeous, I choose Natural because it gets darker over time and I am so into camel colors this year. Best of luck deciding, I wish I would have went home with a few more colors as well... trying not to be greedy plus not to mention flat busted, LOL!


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Modeling pics of the grey ostrich.  I also have the natural ostrich will model that Sat



Does this color look ok???? The price was too good to pass up both $278 each


----------



## jailnurse93

annie1 said:


> Does this color look ok???? The price was too good to pass up both $278 each


 
You look lovely with that bag!  Grey and black go with anything, in my opinion.  The size of the bag and the way you have adjusted the strap looks just right for you.  It always takes me a few swings to get strap adjustments just right.


----------



## annie1

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> You look lovely with that bag!  Grey and black go with anything, in my opinion.  The size of the bag and the way you have adjusted the strap looks just right for you.  It always takes me a few swings to get strap adjustments just right.



Thanks.  I think I will get more use out of this color then the natural ostrich.  I have the solid natural which I adore


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:


> Modeling pics of the grey ostrich. I also have the natural ostrich will model that Sat
> 
> View attachment 1940288


Now I want the grey ostrich too!


----------



## ivyfalls

nutz4purses said:


> This is in the color Natural and is the small... not the mini, its the one that is in between the larger and smallest one. I sound like Goldilocks this one is to hot and this one is to cold but this one is just right, LOL!



Thanks for the info, it's perfect I love it!!!


----------



## nutz4purses

ivyfalls said:


> thanks for the info, it's perfect i love it!!!



yw


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Now I want the grey ostrich too!



Still deciding on if j should keep the natural ostrich.  It's such a great bag and price was yeah


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:


> Still deciding on if j should keep the natural ostrich. It's such a great bag and price was yeah


 Keep it, don't be sorry later. You can always resell if you change your mind.


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Keep it, don't be sorry later. You can always resell if you change your mind.



Enabler lol.  Your right.  Will use it on rotation.  The Grey one is sold out on the Dillard's website but the other colors are still on sale. for $278.60 from $398


----------



## chowlover2

That's a great price!


----------



## Kazenrei

So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine


----------



## annie1

Kazenrei said:
			
		

> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



Wow love it.    I have the grey and the brown ostrich. They color is lovely


----------



## annie1

Kazenrei said:
			
		

> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



That bag is such a beautiful color wow


----------



## Kazenrei

annie1 said:


> That bag is such a beautiful color wow


It really stands out, that's for sure haha


----------



## Didi Boston

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Kazenrei said:
			
		

> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



Beautiful!


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

Kazenrei said:
			
		

> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



Love the color!


----------



## poopsie

Holy WOW


----------



## jailnurse93

Kazenrei said:


> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



Lovely! Lovely! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## dcooney4

Kazenrei said:


> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



Very pretty!


----------



## BarbAga

Kazenrei said:


> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine




Bought this today, plus the wallet.  It is beautiful in person
Dillard's 30% off


----------



## kings_20

Kazenrei said:
			
		

> So I went for a slightly less conventional Florentine



This is my FAVE Florentine!! Is it red or Fuschia


----------



## BarbAga

BarbAga said:


> Bought this today, plus the wallet.  It is beautiful in person
> Dillard's 30% off


   Hubby was on puter couldn't post the pic.


----------



## chowlover2

BarbAga said:


> Hubby was on puter couldn't post the pic.



Beautiful!:greengrin:


----------



## BarbAga

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!:greengrin:




Ty, couldn't believe this came out this time of year


----------



## sallyca

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Kazenrei

kings_20 said:


> This is my FAVE Florentine!! Is it red or Fuschia


It's called Raspberry and that's a good name. It's purple/pink, almost fuchsia but not BRIGHT fuchsia.


----------



## poopsie

very cheerful


----------



## annie1

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> very cheerful



Saw it today IRL. It's a lovely color for all year actually


----------



## BarbAga

annie1 said:


> Saw it today IRL. It's a lovely color for all year actually



I think I would wear it anytime of year.  Thanks everyone, I think it is a beautiful color.


----------



## dcooney4

Very Pretty!


----------



## JackieBlu

I'm thinking of getting the Ostrich Florentine in Cognac/Brown.  Was going to get the Florentine Vanchetta Satchel in the T-Moro but think I like this one more.  

Was reading the reviews on this bag and several said they had trouble with the leather peeling after a few months of use.  I have never had an ostrich bag, is the something to worry about?


----------



## annie1

JackieBlu said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting the Ostrich Florentine in Cognac/Brown.  Was going to get the Florentine Vanchetta Satchel in the T-Moro but think I like this one more.
> 
> Was reading the reviews on this bag and several said they had trouble with the leather peeling after a few months of use.  I have never had an ostrich bag, is the something to worry about?



I have asked numerous SA at different stores and they have not had any problems with returns.  I have if in the grey it's a lovely bag. I will rotate it so the wear will be ok I hope. I keep receipts if something happens dooney can repair it


----------



## JackieBlu

annie1 said:


> I have asked numerous SA at different stores and they have not had any problems with returns.  I have if in the grey it's a lovely bag. I will rotate it so the wear will be ok I hope. I keep receipts if something happens dooney can repair it




Thanks.  It's such a great price think I'll get this bag and wallet.  I can always get the T-Moro when it goes on sale.....lol.  I just love this satchel.  Have it in Fuschia but haven't carried her yet.


----------



## annie1

I caved and got the black python today. Photos to follow later.   I love the grey ostrich but this just called my name


----------



## annie1

Now have this the grey ostrich and the natural stick a fork in me I'm done


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i love this style but returned due to heaviness. is the mini much smaller than the small? my friend has the small and i love it but would love to hear from those that have the mini. this would be my every day bag. _


----------



## JackieBlu

Annie, love your new bag.  Looks great on you


----------



## JackieBlu

I ordered my Ostrich Florentine in Cognac/Brown and matching wallet from Dillards last night.  Then this morning I get an email saying the wallet is on order.  Called to ask how long this would take and Customer Service told me 2-4 weeks!!!!  Wish this had been listed on my order last night.


----------



## DMS42

I just got the regular sized DB Florentine Satchel in Orange.  I admit that I am on the fence, having lusted it for months. That said, I have the new one here and the color is gorgeous.  But, for $398, I think that the "goldtone" hardware looks cheap (I guess I'm used to the authentic brass), and the key leash inside i a flat piece of black cotton/nylon ribbon... What!?  The key leashes have always been leather.  I'm wondering how everyone else's bag is holdng up??  

I have carried only DB bags since 1988 and I'm so disappointed that they are no longer American made.  I am noticing that the quality has slipped some (I own about 15 DB bags...all leather) and I'm not sure I like the direction that DB is going.  

I use a T-Moro croco Dillen as my workbag.  I've carried it daily for the past 2+ years I'm guessing.  I've noticed some wear and color fading at the corners where it sits on the floor (no feet!...?! Again, why??), but it's rugged and has held up well.  My everyday handbag is the calf drawstring...again no feet and showing some wear at the edges, but still sturdy. I dont baby my handbags, which is why I've always paid good money for DB...since they were well built.  Just wondering how this one will do...


----------



## annie1

Has anyone gotten the Python satchel if so thoughts on it 

Thanks


----------



## annie1

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Looks wonderful on you!  Love the black trim and tassels with the grey!  Lovely!  Is this the large?



Yes sorry for the late response


----------



## Panders77

I love Dooney and Bourke Florentine leather!


----------



## dooneybaby

annie1 said:


> Has anyone gotten the Python satchel if so thoughts on it
> 
> Thanks



I've been thinking about getting it in the black.
Wow, that is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## annie1

dooneybaby said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about getting it in the black.
> Wow, that is one gorgeous bag!



She is going out to dinner tonight lol

I'm hoping the grey ostrich does not get dirty bit it was such a good price it will be in the rotation or use if in the spring summer along with my natural one


----------



## BarbAga

annie1 said:


> View attachment 1952538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now have this the grey ostrich and the natural stick a fork in me I'm done



Beautiful, I love that bag


----------



## BunnyRoca

Picked up a mini chestnut at the Dooney outlet in Livermore, CA, today


----------



## chowlover2

BunnyRoca said:
			
		

> Picked up a mini chestnut at the Dooney outlet in Livermore, CA, today



I wish there was a Dooney outlet near me...beautiful bag.


----------



## AshTx.1

BunnyRoca said:


> Picked up a mini chestnut at the Dooney outlet in Livermore, CA, today



Congrats, that is a very beautiful bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Very pretty!


----------



## annie1

Thoughts on using the grey ostrich for spring summer.  The black python satchel seems to be my new fav bag


----------



## TishasPurse

You guys are a bad influence!  I have loved looking at all of your purses.  Thanks for sharing.  Just ordered my 1st DB ever.  I ordered the small florentine satchell in natural.  Husband said I can't have it till Christmas.  He also said I cant even touch it or look at it!


----------



## chowlover2

TishasPurse said:


> You guys are a bad influence!  I have loved looking at all of your purses.  Thanks for sharing.  Just ordered my 1st DB ever.  I ordered the small florentine satchell in natural.  Husband said I can't have it till Christmas.  He also said I cant even touch it or look at it!



That's torture! So unfair!


----------



## nutz4purses

TishasPurse said:


> You guys are a bad influence!  I have loved looking at all of your purses.  Thanks for sharing.  Just ordered my 1st DB ever.  I ordered the small florentine satchell in natural.  Husband said I can't have it till Christmas.  He also said I cant even touch it or look at it!




This is the one I have and LOVE IT! Congrats and best of luck with the waiting until Christmas, lol!


----------



## jailnurse93

TishasPurse said:


> You guys are a bad influence!  I have loved looking at all of your purses.  Thanks for sharing.  Just ordered my 1st DB ever.  I ordered the small florentine satchell in natural.  Husband said I can't have it till Christmas.  He also said I cant even touch it or look at it!



Haha....aren't they?  Everytime I come to this forum I look to see what is new in this thread.  Of course it never leaves the front page so I can't forget it!  I plan on getting one soon too.  I'm having a color choice dilemma; either chestnut or natural.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with the natural though as I don't have any bags this color and as it ages, it will be oh-so lovely!  Oh, I bet you can't wait til Christmas!  Lucky, lucky you!  I checked Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales like crazy for a deal on one but couldn't find anything.....


----------



## brookeab

ktheartscoach said:


> Hi, everybody! Cross posted in Coach, too, for those considering a Florentine. This is mine after almost a year, it's the large chestnut. Primary contents also shown, and I'm going to have to get another pushlock wristlet because its not coordinating at all and that gives me hives.
> 
> If I could have only one bag for the rest of my life, it would be this one. Not just for the tremendous emotional attachment because it was such a wonderful gift, it's just perfect for me. I'm no longer a 10/12 or whatever, I lost 55 lbs and now I'm a size 6. I can wear her on my shoulder with the handles only if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater, most of the time on my arm, or cross body, or with the strap shortened.
> 
> As you can tell, I am a huge fan!



I just got this bag today in Chestnut! (Got the raspberry last week) Can you tell me if the color of your bag got darker with time? Mine seems really light for being chestnut, I was hoping for the rich brown I have seen in pictures


----------



## AshTx.1

jailnurse93 said:


> Haha....aren't they?  Everytime I come to this forum I look to see what is new in this thread.  Of course it never leaves the front page so I can't forget it!  I plan on getting one soon too.  I'm having a color choice dilemma; either chestnut or natural.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with the natural though as I don't have any bags this color and as it ages, it will be oh-so lovely!  Oh, I bet you can't wait til Christmas!  Lucky, lucky you!  I checked Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales like crazy for a deal on one but couldn't find anything.....



Yep, I kept stalking the D&B website and any department store that sold them! Haha. I didn't see any crazy good sales though. But I am not buying myself anything until after Christmas.... _hopefully_ Santa got me one this year!


----------



## klb4556

does anyone have pictures of the raspberry IRL? Like with different outfits. I wonder if it really can be worn with a lot of things.


----------



## jailnurse93

klb4556 said:


> does anyone have pictures of the raspberry IRL? Like with different outfits. I wonder if it really can be worn with a lot of things.



Oh, my favorite thread front and center where it should be! LOL.  Hey, on the QVC website there is a video and about 1 minute into it they pick up the Raspberry satchel and show it; check it out if no one has a pic to post.....

I LOVE this bag, I think I'm pulling the trigger today at Macy's F & F sale!


----------



## provogue789

AshTx.1 said:
			
		

> Yep, I kept stalking the D&B website and any department store that sold them! Haha. I didn't see any crazy good sales though. But I am not buying myself anything until after Christmas.... hopefully Santa got me one this year!



Does louis vuitton make a Louis vuitton handbag bowling moneyogram etoile - LV M41434 brown bag? Is there a way to know if this stuff is really made by lv or is it just a model of a lv fake!? Reply asap wud be appreciated folks! Thx


----------



## chowlover2

provogue789 said:
			
		

> Does louis vuitton make a Louis vuitton handbag bowling moneyogram etoile - LV M41434 brown bag? Is there a way to know if this stuff is really made by lv or is it just a model of a lv fake!? Reply asap wud be appreciated folks! Thx



I would ask in the Authenticate this LV thread.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

brookeab said:


> I just got this bag today in Chestnut! (Got the raspberry last week) Can you tell me if the color of your bag got darker with time? Mine seems really light for being chestnut, I was hoping for the rich brown I have seen in pictures



Mine darkened a bit, the color got richer.  It's even prettier now.


----------



## Winthrop44

So like many people this is my favorite D&B bag, but...I already have the small one (and don't understand why they don't call it medium) in black, and I have a gift card to use. I don't buy *that* many bags so I really don't think I want to get a second one in another color (even tho I am kinda sorry I didn't get it in natural, lol).  So far I'm considering the Double Strap Tassel Satchel, the East-West Zip Sac or the Domed Bucket Satchel, all in Natural. I really love the way the Domed Bucket Satchel looks but everytime I play with it in a store I feel like it's too big/heavy for me. I sort of feel the same about the Double Strap Tassel Satchel.  Does anyone here like the East-West Zip Sac or think it looks really good in a particular color?


----------



## choning

I have the zip sac in moss and i just love the color. Bought it at 50% off at their store, I originally got the dillen side pocket satchel in sunflower but had some issues with it so had to return it, now I wish I hadn't.. I should have gotten both  well at least I got the moss..


----------



## jailnurse93

Winthrop44 said:


> So like many people this is my favorite D&B bag, but...I already have the small one (and don't understand why they don't call it medium) in black, and I have a gift card to use. I don't buy *that* many bags so I really don't think I want to get a second one in another color (even tho I am kinda sorry I didn't get it in natural, lol).  So far I'm considering the Double Strap Tassel Satchel, the East-West Zip Sac or the Domed Bucket Satchel, all in Natural. I really love the way the Domed Bucket Satchel looks but everytime I play with it in a store I feel like it's too big/heavy for me. I sort of feel the same about the Double Strap Tassel Satchel.  Does anyone here like the East-West Zip Sac or think it looks really good in a particular color?



I FINALLY bought my satchel last night; I chose natural, as I was in a long debate over chosing either that or chestnut....I get home and think, "Gee, maybe I should have got BLACK"  LOL.  I think we just love all the colors sooo much that we want them all so we second guess constantly.  I chose the color that was missing in my collection; this is the color that I needed.  This bag must have sat in the store a bit; it already has a lovely patina!  I love it!  Playing with strap adjustments now...  I feel like this bag looks big for me also but I know when it breaks in some more it won't look so honkin' huge.  I like the DB florentine toggle crossbody.  It was hard to get out of Macy's last night.  I opened a cc with them so I had that discount plus a F & F card.  I had to run out after buying the bag lest I see more swag.


----------



## annie1

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> I FINALLY bought my satchel last night; I chose natural, as I was in a long debate over chosing either that or chestnut....I get home and think, "Gee, maybe I should have got BLACK"  LOL.  I think we just love all the colors sooo much that we want them all so we second guess constantly.  I chose the color that was missing in my collection; this is the color that I needed.  This bag must have sat in the store a bit; it already has a lovely patina!  I love it!  Playing with strap adjustments now...  I feel like this bag looks big for me also but I know when it breaks in some more it won't look so honkin' huge.  I like the DB florentine toggle crossbody.  It was hard to get out of Macy's last night.  I opened a cc with them so I had that discount plus a F & F card.  I had to run out after buying the bag lest I see more swag.



I know the feeling.     I love my natural going to use it again spring till fall.  Using the black python  one now and the grey ostrich.  It's addictive


----------



## Winthrop44

jailnurse93 said:


> I FINALLY bought my satchel last night; I chose natural, as I was in a long debate over chosing either that or chestnut....I get home and think, "Gee, maybe I should have got BLACK"  LOL.  I think we just love all the colors sooo much that we want them all so we second guess constantly.  I chose the color that was missing in my collection; this is the color that I needed.  This bag must have sat in the store a bit; it already has a lovely patina!  I love it!  Playing with strap adjustments now...  I feel like this bag looks big for me also but I know when it breaks in some more it won't look so honkin' huge.  I like the DB florentine toggle crossbody.  It was hard to get out of Macy's last night.  I opened a cc with them so I had that discount plus a F & F card.  I had to run out after buying the bag lest I see more swag.



Yeah, I will say that my black satchel that I ordered from Belk has a gorgeous patina.  I love the leather so much more than anything I've ordered from the D&B web site.

For me it's not so much that some of the bags look too big as I'm pretty tall and feel like I can pull off the look. It's more that my neck & back hurt if I carry a bag that's too heavy.


----------



## Winthrop44

choning said:


> I have the zip sac in moss and i just love the color. Bought it at 50% off at their store, I originally got the dillen side pocket satchel in sunflower but had some issues with it so had to return it, now I wish I hadn't.. I should have gotten both  well at least I got the moss..



That sounds pretty! I don't think it's available in moss anymore.


----------



## choning

That sounds pretty! I don't think it's available in moss anymore
Oh really? Lucky me!! Thanks..


----------



## LegnoFan

I picked up this D&B Florentine Pocket Satchel at the Macy's Friends & Family sale. I read a lot about this Florentine line from this thread and agree that the leather on this bag is great! It looks like this Natural color will develop a nice patina over time. I especially like the outside pocket, braided zipper pull and whipstich handles. I usually don't buy D&B bags but I made an exception for this one


----------



## chowlover2

LegnoFan said:
			
		

> I picked up this D&B Florentine Pocket Satchel at the Macy's Friends & Family sale. I read a lot about this Florentine line from this thread and agree that the leather on this bag is great! It looks like this Natural color will develop a nice patina over time. I especially like the outside pocket, braided zipper pull and whipstich handles. I usually don't buy D&B bags but I made an exception for this one



I hadn't seen that bag yet, it's gorgeous!


----------



## jailnurse93

LegnoFan said:


> I picked up this D&B Florentine Pocket Satchel at the Macy's Friends & Family sale. I read a lot about this Florentine line from this thread and agree that the leather on this bag is great! It looks like this Natural color will develop a nice patina over time. I especially like the outside pocket, braided zipper pull and whipstich handles. I usually don't buy D&B bags but I made an exception for this one



I've seen this pocketbook on Zappos a few times and thought it was super cute!  I was at Macy's last night and saw it in natural and I tell ya, I almost changed my mind about the satchel that I've been wanting for sooooo long, LOL.  It does have something that the satchel does not have--outside pockets!  It is absolutely lovely!  That may have to be my next DB!  In black or chestnut, since I have the satchel in natural...


----------



## LegnoFan

chowlover2, yes it is gorgeous! I'm very happy with this purchase.

jailnurse93, the macy's website shows this satchel in a navy color that looks nice, although it is not available to order and I have not seen that color in the stores yet either. 

Also, there is a crossbody strap that comes with this bag. There is a small slip pocket on the other side of the bag that is handy for a MetroCard or other small items.


----------



## annie1

LegnoFan said:
			
		

> I picked up this D&B Florentine Pocket Satchel at the Macy's Friends & Family sale. I read a lot about this Florentine line from this thread and agree that the leather on this bag is great! It looks like this Natural color will develop a nice patina over time. I especially like the outside pocket, braided zipper pull and whipstich handles. I usually don't buy D&B bags but I made an exception for this one



She is a beauty


----------



## Winthrop44

Very pretty! And congrats for getting it on the F&F sale!


----------



## Panders77

Beautiful bag and I love the natural color!  Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## BunnyRoca

Still loving my mini


----------



## mrsroboto

BunnyRoca said:


> Still loving my mini
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966695



Gorgeous bag! I see that you bought this in the Livermore outlet. May I ask how much it is going for over there? I live in the bay too and just might check it out. I just bought a chestnut small satchel from macy's with the friends and family and I'm already scoping out my next one!


----------



## LittleNurse

Really like your pictures. Enjoy your new "beauty."


----------



## LittleNurse

Hello Panders77, it's "LittleNurse, alias Pixie RN.


----------



## BunnyRoca

mrsroboto said:
			
		

> Gorgeous bag! I see that you bought this in the Livermore outlet. May I ask how much it is going for over there? I live in the bay too and just might check it out. I just bought a chestnut small satchel from macy's with the friends and family and I'm already scoping out my next one!



I believe it was $168. It was the last one they had but they might have gotten a new shipment since


----------



## Winthrop44

brookeab said:


> I just got this bag today in Chestnut! (Got the raspberry last week) Can you tell me if the color of your bag got darker with time? Mine seems really light for being chestnut, I was hoping for the rich brown I have seen in pictures



Raspberry is so pretty. Is that color meant to be worn in the spring, fall, or both?


----------



## annie1

Winthrop44 said:
			
		

> Raspberry is so pretty. Is that color meant to be worn in the spring, fall, or both?



My natural that was mail ordered came in very light I returned it and got one from the floor that was darker and had a patina on it. Yours will darken with time.   I thin u could use the raspberry all year.  Iam saving my grey ostrich for warmer weather I think and using the black python now


----------



## cheeks6

I just love the Dooney and Burke florentine bag in natural. Had mine shipped over from Norsdtrom to the UK. Great bag, I'm in love..

I must say, I would never have expected such quality and beauty from a Dooney & Burke bag. Very pleased indeed


----------



## mrsroboto

BunnyRoca said:
			
		

> I believe it was $168. It was the last one they had but they might have gotten a new shipment since



Thank you! Sounds like a pretty good deal! Gotta start saving  i'm thinking either a dusty blue or oyster for my next one.


----------



## seton

Glad to see new DB fans here. Dont forget to co-sign the request for our own D&B forum here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/requesting-dooney-and-burke-subforum-622733-3.html

And open as many new D&B threads here as possible.


----------



## mrsroboto

seton said:


> Glad to see new DB fans here. Dont forget to co-sign the request for our own D&B forum here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/requesting-dooney-and-burke-subforum-622733-3.html
> 
> And open as many new D&B threads here as possible.



Just added my two cents!


----------



## Winthrop44

Me too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LittleNurse said:


> Hello Panders77, it's "LittleNurse, alias Pixie RN.



Hey Pixie and Panders!!   It's "SarahW."


----------



## aprimo

I'm here too!  Hi Dooney ladies!

To stay on-topic, I still don't have one of the new Florentine bags and that needs to be remedied.


----------



## cheeks6

seton said:


> Glad to see new DB fans here. Dont forget to co-sign the request for our own D&B forum here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/requesting-dooney-and-burke-subforum-622733-3.html
> 
> And open as many new D&B threads here as possible.



I'm in too.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have this bag in natural and black and I am hoping to get the new bordeaux color for either christmas or my birthday.  I am in love with this bag and the florentine is absolutely TDF!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pixie and Panders!!   It's "SarahW."



Yay!!  I am so glad to "see" so many of my favorite Dooney ladies here on the Forum.  I am new to this whole thing, but it looks like it might be fun.  Is there a way to see the posts that you guys make specifically?


----------



## elbgrl

I have the satchel in natural 

Hi Dooney ladies - rosiemoto here.


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> I have the satchel in natural
> 
> Hi Dooney ladies - rosiemoto here.



Hi Rosie!!


----------



## Rstar

mrsroboto said:
			
		

> Gorgeous bag! I see that you bought this in the Livermore outlet. May I ask how much it is going for over there? I live in the bay too and just might check it out. I just bought a chestnut small satchel from macy's with the friends and family and I'm already scoping out my next one!



what a pretty mini satchel...timeless and classic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!  I am so glad to "see" so many of my favorite Dooney ladies here on the Forum.  I am new to this whole thing, but it looks like it might be fun.  Is there a way to see the posts that you guys make specifically?



Click on the username and you can see more posts.  Also, after you have been here for 10 days (I believe), you can use the Private Messaging function to actually send PMs to other posters.

I love the Dooney florentine line!


----------



## Rstar

MiaBorsa said:
			
		

> Click on the username and you can see more posts.  Also, after you have been here for 10 days (I believe), you can use the Private Messaging function to actually send PMs to other posters.
> 
> I love the Dooney florentine line!



hello SarahW, this is Rstar from other board. I cannot wait to get the ful functionality so i can change my profile, and post pics.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Click on the username and you can see more posts.  Also, after you have been here for 10 days (I believe), you can use the Private Messaging function to actually send PMs to other posters.
> 
> I love the Dooney florentine line!



Thank you Sarah!  I love that we have all found each other and can post about whatever


----------



## Winthrop44

Did everyone get the e-mail about Dooney online having a 12 days of Christmas sale starting tomorrow? Hope they have some great deals on some bags from the Florentine line!


----------



## Panders77

I put in my 2 cents about a Dooney Forum, I would love it.  Hi Dooney Ladies!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:


> I put in my 2 cents about a Dooney Forum, I would love it.  Hi Dooney Ladies!



Hi Panders!!


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi Panders!!



Hi Gatorgirl!


----------



## aprimo

Panders77 said:


> I put in my 2 cents about a Dooney Forum, I would love it.  Hi Dooney Ladies!



I put in my two cents as well.  Hi Panders!


----------



## Panders77

aprimo said:


> I put in my two cents as well.  Hi Panders!



Hi Aprimo!    So wonderful to say hello to good friends from another forum


----------



## seton

cheeks6 said:


> I'm in too.....




Great job, ladies! The forum owner just said that they will be working on a DB forum this week! Yayayayay!


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!  I am so glad to "see" so many of my favorite Dooney ladies here on the Forum.  I am new to this whole thing, but it looks like it might be fun.  Is there a way to see the posts that you guys make specifically?




You can "friend" posters here. Might help.


----------



## mrsroboto

seton said:


> Great job, ladies! The forum owner just said that they will be working on a DB forum this week! Yayayayay!



Awesome!! I'll definitely be sticking around the purseforum.  Can't wait to show you all my small chestnut satchel when it arrives this week!!


----------



## hanana

Just saw that the Florentine Satchel is 40% off today (only in Oyster color thought):
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=61934


----------



## mrsroboto

hanana said:


> Just saw that the Florentine Satchel is 40% off today (only in Oyster color thought):
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=61934



Nice find! 

So tempting! I wish it was the small size though. Guess I'll hold onto my money for the time being


----------



## annie1

Stalking he site also but going to wait.  Tempting


----------



## Panders77

seton said:


> Great job, ladies! The forum owner just said that they will be working on a DB forum this week! Yayayayay!



Yeah, that is wonderful!    I am so excited!


----------



## Panders77

mrsroboto said:


> Awesome!! I'll definitely be sticking around the purseforum.  Can't wait to show you all my small chestnut satchel when it arrives this week!!



Can't wait to see it, I love the chestnut color!


----------



## Winthrop44

Great news about the new forum!

The online sale is a let down for me. Lots of styles but in like 1 color each.


----------



## annie1

Winthrop44 said:
			
		

> Great news about the new forum!
> 
> The online sale is a let down for me. Lots of styles but in like 1 color each.



Think they are trying to purge what they could not sell.  Maybe the exotics or python will go on sale.  I like the flap satchel not sure of the name but it was in moss.


----------



## SewSweet1

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pixie and Panders!!   It's "SarahW."



Hi SaraW - are you from the Q forum? Glad you ladies found a home where photos are welcome  I am cintaw from that forum.

_____________________________

In other news:

My Florentine Satchel in "Chestnut" from the Macy's sale arrived. 

It's gorgeous! - Perfect! I had posted about this on the "other" forum. But I have to say - Macy's did the worst job of packaging I have ever seen - not just on a handbag but on anything including e-bay sales... that's bad! They literally threw the Flo in a plastic bag and taped it shut--Ta-dah- all done! Also - they left the security tag attached :weird: I was very unimpressed. Thankfully it was unharmed and I am so happy with my color choice after struggling with that for awhile! One of the poster's photos here kind of settled me on chestnut - sorry I don't remember the name. She showed pics of her broken in chestnut that were just beautiful! 

Bad news - husband intercepted the UPS man with this package and kinda caught me in the act on this one. He's making me wait to open it until Christmas lol. Meanwhile it is sitting on my bedroom dresser just taunting me because he hasn't wrapped it yet. That's ok though - I can go over and smell her and squeeze her until he does LOL. 

I think I will be getting more florentines even if not the same exact size - but I am just in love with the florentine line in general. I'd love black in the double tassel! That's probably next


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Panders77 said:


> I put in my 2 cents about a Dooney Forum, I would love it.  Hi Dooney Ladies!



Hi, Panders!  It's CoachLover from "over there."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey CoachLover and Cintaw!! Yep, I'm SarahW from QVC.   Are y'all shopping the 12 DoD???   I have a drawstring in my cart but I can't decide if it's too big or not.  Happy shopping!!

I hope they get a Dooney section set up here SOON.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey CoachLover and Cintaw!! Yep, I'm SarahW from QVC.   Are y'all shopping the 12 DoD???   I have a drawstring in my cart but I can't decide if it's too big or not.  Happy shopping!!
> 
> I hope they get a Dooney section set up here SOON.



Hi, SarahW!  I browsed the 12DoD sale, but I didn't get anything yet.  I like the domed buckle satchel, but I don't think I'll get it.  The only color I like is the blue, but I have too many blue bags.  I'm drawn to blue, but because I wear dark blue jeans nearly every day, I rarely carry my blue bags.  I know I'm weird.


----------



## MiaBorsa

You're not weird at all!  I am the "brown bag queen"...I can't resist YET ANOTHER brown purse.  HAHA


----------



## elbgrl

Hi Dooney girls!  Just snagged the drawstring florentine in chestnut from the DOD!  So excited as I've been wanting something in Chestnut, and I think the drawstring is going to work after I saw the video.  At least it has a good long strap to wear on the shoulder.

Great to see everyone here from the "old" board!

(rosiemoto here)


----------



## Winthrop44

SewSweet1 said:


> Hi SaraW - are you from the Q forum? Glad you ladies found a home where photos are welcome  I am cintaw from that forum.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> In other news:
> 
> My Florentine Satchel in "Chestnut" from the Macy's sale arrived.
> 
> It's gorgeous! - Perfect! I had posted about this on the "other" forum. But I have to say - Macy's did the worst job of packaging I have ever seen - not just on a handbag but on anything including e-bay sales... that's bad! They literally threw the Flo in a plastic bag and taped it shut--Ta-dah- all done! Also - they left the security tag attached :weird: I was very unimpressed. Thankfully it was unharmed and I am so happy with my color choice after struggling with that for awhile! One of the poster's photos here kind of settled me on chestnut - sorry I don't remember the name. She showed pics of her broken in chestnut that were just beautiful!
> 
> Bad news - husband intercepted the UPS man with this package and kinda caught me in the act on this one. He's making me wait to open it until Christmas lol. Meanwhile it is sitting on my bedroom dresser just taunting me because he hasn't wrapped it yet. That's ok though - I can go over and smell her and squeeze her until he does LOL.
> 
> I think I will be getting more florentines even if not the same exact size - but I am just in love with the florentine line in general. I'd love black in the double tassel! That's probably next



Congrats! I bet it's gorgeous. I want the Florentine Medium Zip Hobo in Chestnut. I have a D&B GC to use so I'm stuck waiting for it to go on sale on their site or finding one at my outlet.


----------



## jailnurse93

Congratulations!  Oh I love that Chestnut color!  It was such a debate for me between the Natural and Chestnut!  I finally went with the Natural as I have no bags in that color but I do have 3 bags that are very close to Chestnut....

I just bought mine too, at Macy's F & F and I also opened a CC, which helped alot with the price.  I chose one that already had a little patina to it; it is oh-so-lovely.  I'd been waiting a long time to get this bag.  

For those who own the satchel in Natural, here is a DB Lucy in Natural.  Look how lovely this bag has aged!  I love mine now, but this is gorgeous!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ed926ee


----------



## RebeccaJ

Hey y'all!!!!!  It's Beckron here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Hey y'all!!!!!  It's Beckron here.



Hey you!!   Glad you could join us.  We will have our own Dooney board later this week...yay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> For those who own the satchel in Natural, here is a DB Lucy in Natural.  Look how lovely this bag has aged!  I love mine now, but this is gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ed926ee



Just a head's up, but that Lucy is in the original Florentine Vachetta leather, not the florentine that they are selling now.  It is a beauty.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey you!!   Glad you could join us.  We will have our own Dooney board later this week...yay.



Hey Girls! 

I just created my account! Nice to 'see' you here!

Did not get any from the 12DOD but ordered the Mitchell in ivy croco from ILD!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Marybel and Beckron!  It's like a reunion in here.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you Sarah!  I love that we have all found each other and can post about whatever



Hi GG!

Nice to 'see' you!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Marybel and Beckron!  It's like a reunion in here.



Hey CL! Is that you?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Hey CL! Is that you?



Yes!  Good detective work.  I temporarily forgot I have a different name in here.  It's me!


----------



## MaryBel

Panders77 said:


> I put in my 2 cents about a Dooney Forum, I would love it.  Hi Dooney Ladies!



Hey Pam!


----------



## MaryBel

aprimo said:


> I put in my two cents as well.  Hi Panders!



Hi Aprimo. Nice to see you!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> Yes!  Good detective work.  I temporarily forgot I have a different name in here.  It's me!



Well, your quote and the fact that you knew Becks and me gave you away! I seems confusing now, but I'm sure in no time I'll know all the new names and the format of this forum.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi MaryBel and Beckron!!  Nice to "see" you


----------



## SewSweet1

jailnurse93 said:


> Congratulations!  Oh I love that Chestnut color!  It was such a debate for me between the Natural and Chestnut!  I finally went with the Natural as I have no bags in that color but I do have 3 bags that are very close to Chestnut....
> 
> I just bought mine too, at Macy's F & F and I also opened a CC, which helped alot with the price.  I chose one that already had a little patina to it; it is oh-so-lovely.  I'd been waiting a long time to get this bag.
> 
> For those who own the satchel in Natural, here is a DB Lucy in Natural.  Look how lovely this bag has aged!  I love mine now, but this is gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-and-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416ed926ee



The patina on the naturals is gorgeous! I'm thinking I'll be getting a natural in the spring but don't know what style yet. Probably another satchel - maybe a smaller size or something! Or maybe not if I end up LOVING the regular size 

I'm so glad everyone seems to have found their way from the other board to this one. Finally we can post photos and talk more openly!


----------



## gatorgirl07

SewSweet1 said:


> The patina on the naturals is gorgeous! I'm thinking I'll be getting a natural in the spring but don't know what style yet. Probably another satchel - maybe a smaller size or something! Or maybe not if I end up LOVING the regular size
> 
> I'm so glad everyone seems to have found their way from the other board to this one. Finally we can post photos and talk more openly!



How come some of the posters from the other forum are so against tPF?  This seems like a nice place to post and show pics and such?


----------



## jailnurse93

SewSweet1 said:


> The patina on the naturals is gorgeous! I'm thinking I'll be getting a natural in the spring but don't know what style yet. Probably another satchel - maybe a smaller size or something! Or maybe not if I end up LOVING the regular size
> 
> I'm so glad everyone seems to have found their way from the other board to this one. Finally we can post photos and talk more openly!



I know; this is sooo wonderful!  DB are such quality, lovely products.  Even though I just got one, I've already got my eye on another one, for the future.  I really like the DB Florentine Pocket Satchel.   TPF member Legno Fan just posted her new one on page 124.  I've looked at this pocketbook quite a few times over the past 6 months on Zappos.  Black or Chestnut for this one!  LOL.  I love DB leather.
It's just as much fun to want a bag as it is to actually get it sometimes!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Hi Dooney girls!  Just snagged the drawstring florentine in chestnut from the DOD!  So excited as I've been wanting something in Chestnut, and I think the drawstring is going to work after I saw the video.  At least it has a good long strap to wear on the shoulder.
> 
> Great to see everyone here from the "old" board!
> 
> (rosiemoto here)



Hi Rosie!


----------



## StillWG

Hi everyone!

I'm so excited to see my DF friends and to meet some new ones!

Sue (aka Westiegirl)


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi Westiegirl!!  So nice to "see" you


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi Westiegirl!!  So nice to "see" you



Thanks, GG07!

I was getting a little lonely when I couldn't "talk" to my Dooney GFs!

Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm so excited to see my DF friends and to meet some new ones!
> 
> Sue (aka Westiegirl)



Hi Sue!
Nice to see you again!


----------



## StillWG

Hey MaryBel!

It's great to see you too! 

Sue


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:
			
		

> Hi Rosie!



Hi MaryBel!  Nice to c u here,


----------



## SewSweet1

gatorgirl07 said:


> How come some of the posters from the other forum are so against tPF?  This seems like a nice place to post and show pics and such?



I guess I am confused too. Do you mean "the purse forum" by TPF? I don't think anyone is against it. I was saying I am glad we finally have a place to post photos since the Q would no longer allow it.


----------



## elbgrl

Hi MaryBel, Pixie, Sue, GG , Sarah Beckron , and all my peeps from the Dooney board!  

Great to see everyone here!  

MaryBel, I was tempted by that croco Mitchell at ILD but have been wanting something in chestnut for a long time so ordered the drawstring from DOD.

Sent back the teal TSV - just wasn't feeling it after all that went down 

(Rosie)


----------



## MaryBel

LittleNurse said:


> Hello Panders77, it's "LittleNurse, alias Pixie RN.



Hey Pixie!


----------



## LittleNurse

MaryBel said:


> Hey Pixie!



Pam, I thought you had to change your "name" here, so I did. Don't as me why I thought that. Old age, maybe. I'm delighted you responded. MaryBel and some of the other girls are here, which I'm sure you already know. Guess you know a Dooney Forum will be started here later this week.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Am I here?


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay so tonight tomorrow is watches!!!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

I am surprised more people don't buy those saddle bags in the Florentine, they look nothing like the pictures!  They are gorgeous bags.


----------



## aprimo

Hi MaryBel and Sue!  Glad you see you over here.

I checked out the specials last night but the bags I wanted seemed to only be available in oyster, which I was not interested in.  Oh well, saved me some money.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I was getting the same way......I miss all of you


----------



## gatorgirl07

SewSweet1 said:


> I guess I am confused too. Do you mean "the purse forum" by TPF? I don't think anyone is against it. I was saying I am glad we finally have a place to post photos since the Q would no longer allow it.



That's not exactly what I meant.  I just thought that some people might be against this forum.  I have seen some trash it


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am definitely interested in the satchel day
http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9518/12days2012d4feature.jpg


----------



## Rstar

StillWG said:
			
		

> Thanks, GG07!
> 
> I was getting a little lonely when I couldn't "talk" to my Dooney GFs!
> 
> Sue



I am so happy to see you ladies here from the other board. I never really bothered to log there, as my stuff would be deleted. However, I look forward to sharing my 12 DoD with all of you. I'm already anxious for day 2.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> I just created my account! Nice to 'see' you here!
> 
> Did not get any from the 12DOD but ordered the Mitchell in ivy croco from ILD!



Hey MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm so excited to see my DF friends and to meet some new ones!
> 
> Sue (aka Westiegirl)



Hey Sue!  Glad you made it.  We can talk about sales here without being "removed."


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I am surprised more people don't buy those saddle bags in the Florentine, they look nothing like the pictures!  They are gorgeous bags.



Do you have one, Beck?  I was looking hard at them, but the style is so similar to my Coach "Patricia" that I didn't bite.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Day 2 is up on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.137879303793&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Rstar

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Day 2 is up on facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151278794758794&set=a.272871843793.140177.137879303793&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf



Duffles seem like a steal they usually sell for $300. and watches seem reasonably priced however they are all medium sized diameter size.


----------



## gatorgirl07

i was looking at the susanna


----------



## annie1

I must have missed something.  Welcome to all but what board or forum did our new friends come from???   Love having you here.  Wearing my python satchel today. Modeling pics later


----------



## Panders77

MaryBel said:


> Hey Pam!



Woo-Hoo MaryBel so good to see you here!    I love it that you can have a photo album I started working on mine.  So much fun over here.  Good to see all the ladies that have joined and I can't wait for the Dooney Forum to start up!


----------



## Panders77

LittleNurse said:


> Hello Panders77, it's "LittleNurse, alias Pixie RN.



Hi Pixie!  So glad to see you over here!    I will need to write down all these new names to get use to who is who!  lol


----------



## dcooney4

Welcome Ladies! It's nice to see more Dooney lovers.


----------



## Panders77

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pixie and Panders!!   It's "SarahW."



Hi Sarah  So excited about a Dooney forum starting soon.


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> I have the satchel in natural
> 
> Hi Dooney ladies - rosiemoto here.



Hi Rosie!   Glad to see you over here!


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!!  I am so glad to "see" so many of my favorite Dooney ladies here on the Forum.  I am new to this whole thing, but it looks like it might be fun.  Is there a way to see the posts that you guys make specifically?



Gatorgirl, click on the person's name then view all their post and their profile.  You can even have your own photo album and others can view it.  I started one on my handbags and my Maltese babies.


----------



## Panders77

SewSweet1 said:


> Hi SaraW - are you from the Q forum? Glad you ladies found a home where photos are welcome  I am cintaw from that forum.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> In other news:
> 
> My Florentine Satchel in "Chestnut" from the Macy's sale arrived.
> 
> It's gorgeous! - Perfect! I had posted about this on the "other" forum. But I have to say - Macy's did the worst job of packaging I have ever seen - not just on a handbag but on anything including e-bay sales... that's bad! They literally threw the Flo in a plastic bag and taped it shut--Ta-dah- all done! Also - they left the security tag attached :weird: I was very unimpressed. Thankfully it was unharmed and I am so happy with my color choice after struggling with that for awhile! One of the poster's photos here kind of settled me on chestnut - sorry I don't remember the name. She showed pics of her broken in chestnut that were just beautiful!
> 
> Bad news - husband intercepted the UPS man with this package and kinda caught me in the act on this one. He's making me wait to open it until Christmas lol. Meanwhile it is sitting on my bedroom dresser just taunting me because he hasn't wrapped it yet. That's ok though - I can go over and smell her and squeeze her until he does LOL.
> 
> I think I will be getting more florentines even if not the same exact size - but I am just in love with the florentine line in general. I'd love black in the double tassel! That's probably next





Hi Cintaw!  Glad to hear you love your new Chestnut Florentine Satchel.  I love the color chestnut!


----------



## Panders77

never_wear_it_t said:


> Hi, Panders!  It's CoachLover from "over there."




Hi CoachLover!  Goodness must get use to all these new names.  lol  So glad to see you over here.  I bet you are on the Coach site allot too.


----------



## Panders77

RebeccaJ said:


> Hey y'all!!!!!  It's Beckron here.



Hi Beckron!


----------



## Panders77

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm so excited to see my DF friends and to meet some new ones!
> 
> Sue (aka Westiegirl)



Hi Sue, I am trying to catch up on who's who!


----------



## Panders77

LittleNurse said:


> Pam, I thought you had to change your "name" here, so I did. Don't as me why I thought that. Old age, maybe. I'm delighted you responded. MaryBel and some of the other girls are here, which I'm sure you already know. Guess you know a Dooney Forum will be started here later this week.



Yes I am so excited to see everyone.  I had to write names down to figure out who is who.  lol  I will get it eventually.


----------



## Panders77

Good morning to all the Dooney ladies, if I missed saying hello to anyone I am sorry.  Good to have so many Dooney fans on the board.


----------



## annie1

Black python today


----------



## annie1

One more


----------



## annie1

Ok again I'm confused happy but confused was there a diff board where new people came from


----------



## seton

annie1 said:


> Ok again I'm confused happy but confused was there a diff board where new people came from



You look great!
In answer to your q, I think the new posters are from the QVC Dooney forum.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Sue!  Glad you made it.  We can talk about sales here without being "removed."



Hi Sarah & everyone!

I'm so happy to see my friends here!

It's great to have a place to land!!

Sue


----------



## StillWG

annie1 said:


> Ok again I'm confused happy but confused was there a diff board where new people came from



Hi Annie1!

The answer to your question:  A group of Dooney loving & great ladies has moved over from the QVC Dooney Forum.  

I am so grateful to have a place to post and look forward to making new friends here!!

Your python bag is gorgeous!

Sue


----------



## SewSweet1

seton said:


> You look great!
> In answer to your q, I think the new posters are from the QVC Dooney forum.



Hello and yes - the new faces have come over from the Q Dooney forum that's right! It had become increasingly hard to have any kind of discussion without being removed or banned etc and we weren't allowed to post photos anymore = no fun! So here we are 

You don't even know how thrilled I was when I saw a 100+ post on the bag I had been obsessing over for a year and was waiting to arrive in the mail lol (so I can obsess even more). Can't wait until Christmas so I can actually use it! gah!

Pretty python bag! I really love the red zips on these bags


----------



## lumz

grietje said:


> Holy Mackeral-that bags looks a lot like Miu Miu's bow satchel (sans bows).



exactly. but this one is much heavier than miumiu's bow satchel


----------



## SewSweet1

I must be in a minority that doesn't find the bag to be especially heavy compared to other bags. Apparently I just carry heavy bags!


----------



## gatorgirl07

annie1 said:


> Black python today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1969875



Can you tell me if your bag is smooth, or if you can feel the "scales"?  I have an issue with textures ( i know, I'm crazy!) and it will bother me if it isn't smooth


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:


> Good morning to all the Dooney ladies, if I missed saying hello to anyone I am sorry.  Good to have so many Dooney fans on the board.



I just realized that we are both from N carolina.  I am close to the Tenn side.  Which part are you from?


----------



## Collie5

Wow, hello to all the new people here. I'm happy to see more Dooney lovers. FYI- I'm the resident "thread killer" here at tpf.


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me if your bag is smooth, or if you can feel the "scales"?  I have an issue with textures ( i know, I'm crazy!) and it will bother me if it isn't smooth



Hi and welcome All.  The bag is smooth and I feel the same way not like a reptile feel at all and it's not Heavy at all


----------



## annie1

SewSweet1 said:
			
		

> I must be in a minority that doesn't find the bag to be especially heavy compared to other bags. Apparently I just carry heavy bags!



I don't find my python or the ostrich heavy. Now the natural satchel yes but not omg heavy.


----------



## annie1

A BIG Irish welcome to all the new gals glad to have you here and excited to talk DB and get our own forum &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you Annie.  I don't have a store near me that sells Dooney so I can't see one IRL


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Thank you Annie.  I don't have a store near me that sells Dooney so I can't see one IRL



Dillard's has it online worst case you can send it back Nordies also


----------



## gatorgirl07

That's a great idea!  Thanx


----------



## Tygriss

D&B just posted this on FB: "OMG! We have an amazing extra deal today! Dillen Medium Satchel $175, see all the details here: www.dooney.com/db/OMG-2-fb "


----------



## gatorgirl07

Tygriss said:


> D&B just posted this on FB: "OMG! We have an amazing extra deal today! Dillen Medium Satchel $175, see all the details here: www.dooney.com/db/OMG-2-fb "



I just completely jumped on this bag!  I can't believe it was the Fuchsia color I wanted and everything!  Thank you TYGRISS:lolots:


----------



## Tygriss

YAY! And you got it at a great price, too! Congrats! I'm glad you got to take advantage of it!


----------



## so_naz1201

I've been lusting for this bag since like forever! I'm so gonna get myself one, in red.


----------



## brookeab

Winthrop44 said:


> Raspberry is so pretty. Is that color meant to be worn in the spring, fall, or both?



I would wear it all year round honestly! It is a deep berry shade. I have a pic of the florentine raspberry wallet that I have with me today. I will post one in just a minute! I am using my small black florentine satchel. I think I like the larger size the best, but do sometimes like to have a smaller bag, so I will enjoy this one too I think.  The black one makes number three of the satchels, I just love them!


----------



## Winthrop44

Oh I'd love to see a pic of your raspberry wallet! As far as using my GC now I'm leaning towards the Medium Zip Hobo in Chestnut! Can you tell I can't make up my mind???


----------



## brookeab

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh I'd love to see a pic of your raspberry wallet! As far as using my GC now I'm leaning towards the Medium Zip Hobo in Chestnut! Can you tell I can't make up my mind???














Here they are! The top one is with flash, the bottom one is without. (used my iphone) Pretty true to color in the pics. I love the shade.


----------



## so_naz1201

brookeab said:


> Here they are! The top one is with flash, the bottom one is without. (used my iphone) Pretty true to color in the pics. I love the shade.



Thanks for the picture love! Hey...the raspberry is also nice. May be i should get the satchel in this color instead of red. Hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## brookeab

so_naz1201 said:


> Thanks for the picture love! Hey...the raspberry is also nice. May be i should get the satchel in this color instead of red. Hmmm decisions decisions.



When I get home I will post a pic of the raspberry bag. Its a really nice color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Annie1-- I have the black python in the E/W Zip Sack!   LOVE!!!!   







Your satchel is TDF!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tygriss said:


> D&B just posted this on FB: "OMG! We have an amazing extra deal today! Dillen Medium Satchel $175, see all the details here: www.dooney.com/db/OMG-2-fb "



WOW!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Tygriss said:


> YAY! And you got it at a great price, too! Congrats! I'm glad you got to take advantage of it!



I got it a little bit cheaper because I had a credit.  They also let me use the easy pay option


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Annie1-- I have the black python in the E/W Zip Sack!   LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your satchel is TDF!!!



Can you take a pic kind of on the side so I can see the texture of your bag?  You prob think I am crazy, but I want to see how smooth it is.  I have an issue with textures


----------



## gatorgirl07

FYI:  They have restocked their watches and duffles for day 2


----------



## Winthrop44

brookeab said:


> Here they are! The top one is with flash, the bottom one is without. (used my iphone) Pretty true to color in the pics. I love the shade.



Both are gorgeous! I *love* the raspberry color too!!


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Can you take a pic kind of on the side so I can see the texture of your bag?  You prob think I am crazy, but I want to see how smooth it is.  I have an issue with textures



My phone is not letting me send pics will send later


----------



## gatorgirl07

annie1 said:


> My phone is not letting me send pics will send later



Thank you so much for enabling my craziness.  I appreciate it


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can you take a pic kind of on the side so I can see the texture of your bag?  You prob think I am crazy, but I want to see how smooth it is.  I have an issue with textures



It does have a slight texture, but no "lifted scales".


----------



## gatorgirl07

Is the texture smooth like the dillen or slightly pebbled?


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Is the texture smooth like the dillen or slightly pebbled?



IMO smooth


----------



## gatorgirl07

awesome!  Thank you both for your info.  I am so getting this python bag in denim.  I am big into satchels right now


----------



## seton

Tygriss said:


> D&B just posted this on FB: "OMG! We have an amazing extra deal today! Dillen Medium Satchel $175, see all the details here: www.dooney.com/db/OMG-2-fb "




that's a great deal. Was it only that one color avail?

love your boxer, btw. j'adore!


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> awesome!  Thank you both for your info.  I am so getting this python bag in denim.  I am big into satchels right now



Yeah.   The demin will be beautiful.   I'm hoping these night be in the 12 days of DB. Have u seen the ostrich ones.  I have the grey one from Dillard's going to use it in the spring thru fall. Somewhere on this thread are pics


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Modeling pics of the grey ostrich.  I also have the natural ostrich will model that Sat


Hang on its on page 60.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I like the look of the ostrich, but the texture bothers me so I can't get it


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I like the look of the ostrich, but the texture bothers me so I can't get it



Lol it does have a feel to it.  You have to be comfy with what h get


----------



## gatorgirl07

That's it exactly.  Sometimes I think that i'm crazy, but I can't help it


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> That's it exactly.  Sometimes I think that i'm crazy, but I can't help it








Here ya go


----------



## SewSweet1

oh that dillen is adorable. i love the dooney pinks. i really can't justify it though at this time of year - espec after just buying my florentine satchel ----- and wallet!!! but i looove this too  I hope someone gets it so i can admire it.


----------



## MaryBel

SewSweet1 said:


> oh that dillen is adorable. i love the dooney pinks. i really can't justify it though at this time of year - espec after just buying my florentine satchel ----- and wallet!!! but i looove this too  I hope someone gets it so i can admire it.



Hi ctina!
You could use EZ pay to get it :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got it a little bit cheaper because I had a credit.  They also let me use the easy pay option



Hey GG!
I just ordered it too. I went back because scoutgirl told me the watches were available again and when I saw this one, jump right on it, and sicne I was on it, ordered a watch too.

Was fuchsia the only color offered? I saw it only about 1 hr ago and it was only that color, whcih is ok for me.


----------



## brookeab

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can you take a pic kind of on the side so I can see the texture of your bag?  You prob think I am crazy, but I want to see how smooth it is.  I have an issue with textures



Not crazy at ALL! My chestnut bag has weird texture, not even through out and it kind of drives me crazy sometimes. Willing to live with it though. My raspberry one is smooth and even textured, as is my black one. 

Sadly, I had to send my plum dome satchel back to QVC as it was sent to me with cracks on the handle.  Plus, there were scratches that would not rub out.


----------



## Rstar

MaryBel said:
			
		

> Hey GG!
> I just ordered it too. I went back because scoutgirl told me the watches were available again and when I saw this one, jump right on it, and sicne I was on it, ordered a watch too.
> 
> Was fuchsia the only color offered? I saw it only about 1 hr ago and it was only that color, whcih is ok for me.



Marybel, I did see the taupe and fuchsia both offered, but fuchsia is gorgeous, especially with the green tassels. This is a beautiful bag with a light pink lining (not the red lining from florentines). Congrats on your purchase, its beautiful pink bag on the outside and inside. Which watch did you get? They all seem so large face. I did buy the duffle at the dooney store today, and got the best customer service too.


----------



## so_naz1201

brookeab said:


> When I get home I will post a pic of the raspberry bag. Its a really nice color!



Yay! I cant wait to see your bag in raspberry!


----------



## brookeab

so_naz1201 said:


> Yay! I cant wait to see your bag in raspberry!



Here they are! The last one is a comparison between the regular and small satchel.


----------



## so_naz1201

@brookeab, thanks so much for the pictures! You rock! I totally agree, raspberry is so gorgeous. I think i've changed my mind. Most likely will get this one instead of red.


----------



## annie1

brookeab said:
			
		

> Here they are! The last one is a comparison between the regular and small satchel.



Gorgeous color


----------



## brookeab

so_naz1201 said:


> @brookeab, thanks so much for the pictures! You rock! I totally agree, raspberry is so gorgeous. I think i've changed my mind. Most likely will get this one instead of red.



No problem! Its much richer in person. Looks a little washed out on camera. It's a beauty.


----------



## Rstar

DAY 3 is up! nothing too special but still nice to look at.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey GG!
> I just ordered it too. I went back because scoutgirl told me the watches were available again and when I saw this one, jump right on it, and sicne I was on it, ordered a watch too.
> 
> Was fuchsia the only color offered? I saw it only about 1 hr ago and it was only that color, whcih is ok for me.



It was offered in fuchsia and i think navy, but when I went back after I ordered mine, pink was the only one available


----------



## gatorgirl07

brookeab said:


> No problem! Its much richer in person. Looks a little washed out on camera. It's a beauty.



The raspberry is gorgeous!  If I hadn't been stalking the fuchsia since forever, I would definitely get that one......

I am so excited to get mine home


----------



## gatorgirl07

Rstar said:


> DAY 3 is up! nothing too special but still nice to look at.



Although I haven't been interested in anything other than the satchel I got this afternoon, I think the Dooney days are a little better this year........


----------



## dcooney4

brookeab said:


> Here they are! The last one is a comparison between the regular and small satchel.



Can I ask you what a bag like this weighs empty?


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am definitely interested in the satchel day
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/9518/12days2012d4feature.jpg



Me too, thanks for posting the link.  I love satchels!


----------



## Panders77

annie1 said:


> Ok again I'm confused happy but confused was there a diff board where new people came from



Annie, what a beautiful satchel!  And yes a bunch of us came over from the QVC Dooney & Bourke forum.  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just realized that we are both from N carolina.  I am close to the Tenn side.  Which part are you from?



Hey gatorgirl, I am from Wilson NC about 45 minutes from Raleigh.  I am originally from PA but I have been living in NC for over 15 years and LOVE it!!  My son is in Deltona Florida (that is where I go to the Dooney & Bourke outlet) I am hoping to move there some day!  I love the warm weather.


----------



## Panders77

gatorgirl07 said:


> I just completely jumped on this bag!  I can't believe it was the Fuchsia color I wanted and everything!  Thank you TYGRISS:lolots:



Congrats on your new Fuchsia beauty at a great price!


----------



## Panders77

brookeab said:


> Here they are! The last one is a comparison between the regular and small satchel.



The raspberry and black bag are gorgeous!


----------



## Collie5

I'm considering the Florentine Smith bag in Navy. Does anyone have this model? I have the satchel in Natural and love it, but it is a little heavy. I'm wondering if the Smith is as heavy? Also, the color says Navy but it looks more of a denim blue color, which I love. I'm on the fence...


----------



## SewSweet1

MaryBel said:
			
		

> Hi ctina!
> You could use EZ pay to get it :devil:



HA! Had I known that I probably would have caved - drat! Oh we'll


----------



## Tygriss

seton said:


> that's a great deal. Was it only that one color avail?
> 
> love your boxer, btw. j'adore!



They actually had two colors available for that 'deal' one was fushia the other I want to say was taupe! I bought the cobalt back when it was a special of the month so I made it a point not to look too closely (so I don't get another).

(*And thank you!!! I *LOVE* my boxer! It was the only ziptop boxer at the time, this fall it looks like they have the fighter which is a ziptop)


----------



## Winthrop44

gatorgirl07 said:


> Although I haven't been interested in anything other than the satchel I got this afternoon, I think the Dooney days are a little better this year........



This is the first year for me. Do you think they may offer a discount on the Medium Zip Hobo in Chestnut at some point, or will the Oyster one they offered on Monday likely be it in that style?


----------



## MaryBel

Collie5 said:


> I'm considering the Florentine Smith bag in Navy. Does anyone have this model? I have the satchel in Natural and love it, but it is a little heavy. I'm wondering if the Smith is as heavy? Also, the color says Navy but it looks more of a denim blue color, which I love. I'm on the fence...



Hi Collie,

I have the smith, actually I have 5 of them (natural, white, t-moro, red and moss). For me it is not heavy but I know a lot of ladies consider it heavy. According to the info in one site, they weight about the same. I asked DH once and he said it was heavy. It's a very nice bag though. 

I have not seen the navy IRL but I've seen pictures someone took at a store and it looks definitely navy. You can look at the pictures of other florentines at Nordstrom. They have the navy color and it looks closer to the real life pics I've seen.


----------



## Tygriss

Winthrop44 said:


> This is the first year for me. Do you think they may offer a discount on the Medium Zip Hobo in Chestnut at some point, or will the Oyster one they offered on Monday likely be it in that style?



From having watched the D&B site for the past year, it looks like popular items in a large variety of colors do make it on to their monthly specials. The colors offered will dwindle down as the month progresses (and they sell out of the popular colors).  I've seen a few bags offered in the Oyster color though it looks like they sell quickly. I say keep an eye out, you never know!


----------



## seton

Tygriss said:


> They actually had two colors available for that 'deal' one was fushia the other I want to say was taupe! I bought the cobalt back when it was a special of the month so I made it a point not to look too closely (so I don't get another).
> 
> (*And thank you!!! I *LOVE* my boxer! It was the only ziptop boxer at the time, this fall it looks like they have the fighter which is a ziptop)




TY. Reading facebook, it does sound like Taupe was avail. I'm tilted. I called DB CS Thanksgiv week looking for it in taupe n I was told that it was discontinued n that there were none avail.


----------



## seton

Collie5 said:


> I'm considering the Florentine Smith bag in Navy. Does anyone have this model? I have the satchel in Natural and love it, but it is a little heavy. I'm wondering if the Smith is as heavy? Also, the color says Navy but it looks more of a denim blue color, which I love. I'm on the fence...



DB's pic is very misleading. I would say that the color is darker than what I consider navy IRL.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:


> Me too, thanks for posting the link.  I love satchels!



I am so into satchels right now.  When my son was small, it was too bulky to carry a satchel along with all the things I needed for him.  As he has gotten older, I have found a renewed interest in them.  It seems to me that I can't get enough.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:


> TY. Reading facebook, it does sound like Taupe was avail. I'm tilted. I called DB CS Thanksgiv week looking for it in taupe n I was told that it was discontinued n that there were none avail.



They may have been saving what they had for the 12 DoD sale.  I wonder if that's why you were told that


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:


> Hey gatorgirl, I am from Wilson NC about 45 minutes from Raleigh.  I am originally from PA but I have been living in NC for over 15 years and LOVE it!!  My son is in Deltona Florida (that is where I go to the Dooney & Bourke outlet) I am hoping to move there some day!  I love the warm weather.



That is so funny.  I lived in Lakeland when we moved here from Germany, and my best friend went to Deltona High.  She has since moved to NY, and I am loving my mountains (when we actually get snow)  

Such a small world.  I'm surprised that I didn't notice you were from NC on the other board.  Not very astute of me :lolots:


----------



## Collie5

MaryBel said:
			
		

> Hi Collie,
> 
> I have the smith, actually I have 5 of them (natural, white, t-moro, red and moss). For me it is not heavy but I know a lot of ladies consider it heavy. According to the info in one site, they weight about the same. I asked DH once and he said it was heavy. It's a very nice bag though.
> 
> I have not seen the navy IRL but I've seen pictures someone took at a store and it looks definitely navy. You can look at the pictures of other florentines at Nordstrom. They have the navy color and it looks closer to the real life pics I've seen.



Thank you for the info. I like a lighter blue, so if it really is a darker more navy color then I may look at the other colors available. If it's no heavier than my satchel then it should be okay.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Collie5 said:


> I'm considering the Florentine Smith bag in Navy. Does anyone have this model? I have the satchel in Natural and love it, but it is a little heavy. I'm wondering if the Smith is as heavy? Also, the color says Navy but it looks more of a denim blue color, which I love. I'm on the fence...



The leather smith is more heavy than the jacquard, but not unresonably so.  It is not as heavy as the stachels are......

smith:  3lbs 1oz
satchel:  3lbs 1oz
jacquard smith:  2lbs 3oz

Okay, I may have been wrong about the actual weight, but my smith doesn't "feel" as heavy as my original satchel.  That may be because one I carry in my hand and the other I carry over my shoulder


----------



## gatorgirl07

SewSweet1 said:


> HA! Had I known that I probably would have caved - drat! Oh we'll



When I looked this am, the link for the satchel still worked.  If you are interested in the fuchsia, I will post it  :ninja::devil:


----------



## brookeab

dcooney4 said:


> Can I ask you what a bag like this weighs empty?



It says about 3 pounds. I am not sure if the dillen leather weighs less than the florentine, since I don't have one in the dillen leather, but, they make a lot of the same styles in the dillen as they do the florentine.

The florentine bags are made out of substantial thick leather, so it weighs more than a standard bag I have owned. When I wear it on my shoulder with the long strap, I hardly notice. The small would be a good option as it weighs a little less. I don't carry a TON with me, so the bag is just fine weight wise for my needs.


----------



## MaryBel

Collie5 said:


> Thank you for the info. I like a lighter blue, so if it really is a darker more navy color then I may look at the other colors available. If it's no heavier than my satchel then it should be okay.



If you like a lighter blue you might like the royal blue. I have the small satchel in royal and I love the color. The dusty blue was too light for me, and it seems like it might look worn out and dirty faster.


----------



## brookeab

gatorgirl07 said:


> The raspberry is gorgeous!  If I hadn't been stalking the fuchsia since forever, I would definitely get that one......
> 
> I am so excited to get mine home



you will LOVE it. I am hooked!  I was even tempted by the fushia yesterday, but I restrained. I've been on a real bag kick lately.


----------



## Tygriss

seton said:


> TY. Reading facebook, it does sound like Taupe was avail. I'm tilted. I called DB CS Thanksgiv week looking for it in taupe n I was told that it was discontinued n that there were none avail.



That's awkward. Even if they were saving their last bit of stock for the sale yesterday like *gatorgirl07 *suggested, it (taupe florentine) is still showing up in stock on their website @ regular price. I was even able to put it in my cart - all three sizes!  hmmm.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Tygriss said:


> That's awkward. Even if they were saving their last bit of stock for the sale yesterday like *gatorgirl07 *suggested, it (taupe florentine) is still showing up in stock on their website @ regular price. I was even able to put it in my cart - all three sizes!  hmmm.



Idk, I was merely stating my opinion as to why they may have done that, but if there is still stock at the regular price, you may have gotten a dud in the CS dept.  I would say to call again.  I have had to call CS several times to get an answer that seems to have any truth to it


----------



## gatorgirl07

brookeab said:


> It says about 3 pounds. I am not sure if the dillen leather weighs less than the florentine, since I don't have one in the dillen leather, but, they make a lot of the same styles in the dillen as they do the florentine.
> 
> The florentine bags are made out of substantial thick leather, so it weighs more than a standard bag I have owned. When I wear it on my shoulder with the long strap, I hardly notice. The small would be a good option as it weighs a little less. I don't carry a TON with me, so the bag is just fine weight wise for my needs.



Dillen medium satchel:  3lbs 6oz
dillen small satchel:  2lbs 5oz


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> If you like a lighter blue you might like the royal blue. I have the small satchel in royal and I love the color. The dusty blue was too light for me, and it seems like it might look worn out and dirty faster.




I have a royal small satch too. Mine is pretty dark tho. Almost as dark as navy florentine but not quite.


----------



## brookeab

gatorgirl07 said:


> Dillen medium satchel:  3lbs 6oz
> dillen small satchel:  2lbs 5oz



Looks to be about the same then!


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:


> I have a royal small satch too. Mine is pretty dark tho. Almost as dark as navy florentine but not quite.



I have a royal and fuschia flo hobo and the royal is a gorgeous med blue.  Mine is not dark at all


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have a royal and fuschia flo hobo and the royal is a gorgeous med blue.  Mine is not dark at all



Yes, there seems to be a lot of shade variations in the flo colors. Mine was already pretty dark for a royal blue at the store when i bought it but I decided that I prefer it that way since I already have several blu bags and didnt have a mid-to-dark blue bag. I could have gotten a lighter royal if I had wanted.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have seen a lot of variations in all the flo colors.  Especially the blues and pinks.  Not sure if this is just uneven dyeing or what the deal is


----------



## dcooney4

brookeab said:


> It says about 3 pounds. I am not sure if the dillen leather weighs less than the florentine, since I don't have one in the dillen leather, but, they make a lot of the same styles in the dillen as they do the florentine.
> 
> The florentine bags are made out of substantial thick leather, so it weighs more than a standard bag I have owned. When I wear it on my shoulder with the long strap, I hardly notice. The small would be a good option as it weighs a little less. I don't carry a TON with me, so the bag is just fine weight wise for my needs.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## elbgrl

My royal blue crossbody is a light to medium blue - not much darker than the dusty blue.


----------



## SewSweet1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> When I looked this am, the link for the satchel still worked.  If you are interested in the fuchsia, I will post it  :ninja::devil:



Hmm when I tried the link worked but it was reg price again - post if its working for you please


----------



## seton

SewSweet1 said:


> Hmm when I tried the link worked but it was reg price again - post if its working for you please



You could probably find it in the outlets for 190 if you call around. Not quite as good a deal as the OMG deal but still a great deal.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Dot com is really ticking me off!!  I ordered the fuchsia satchel and now they are saying my card won't go through.  I don't know why because I have never had a problem with my card before......
Idk what to do about this.......the satchel day is coming up tomorrow and I don't know if I should sit on this one, or let it go.  Of course they emailed me that there was a problem 5 mins before they close CS.  There was a 20 min wait on the phone lines and promptly at 5, they shut the phone lines down


----------



## mrsroboto

SewSweet1 said:


> Hi SaraW - are you from the Q forum? Glad you ladies found a home where photos are welcome  I am cintaw from that forum.
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> In other news:
> 
> My Florentine Satchel in "Chestnut" from the Macy's sale arrived.
> 
> It's gorgeous! - Perfect! I had posted about this on the "other" forum. But I have to say - Macy's did the worst job of packaging I have ever seen - not just on a handbag but on anything including e-bay sales... that's bad! They literally threw the Flo in a plastic bag and taped it shut--Ta-dah- all done! Also - they left the security tag attached :weird: I was very unimpressed. Thankfully it was unharmed and I am so happy with my color choice after struggling with that for awhile! One of the poster's photos here kind of settled me on chestnut - sorry I don't remember the name. She showed pics of her broken in chestnut that were just beautiful!
> 
> Bad news - husband intercepted the UPS man with this package and kinda caught me in the act on this one. He's making me wait to open it until Christmas lol. Meanwhile it is sitting on my bedroom dresser just taunting me because he hasn't wrapped it yet. That's ok though - I can go over and smell her and squeeze her until he does LOL.
> 
> I think I will be getting more florentines even if not the same exact size - but I am just in love with the florentine line in general. I'd love black in the double tassel! That's probably next



I agree about the packaging!! It needs at least a box! Those cheapskates!

I just received my bag from the Macy's sale. It took over a week to get to me. The bag was not protected at all and there is a small stain on the bag!! It is also all scratched up. I am going to take it to the store for an exchange, if possible. If not, I'll be so mad!


----------



## Collie5

MaryBel said:


> If you like a lighter blue you might like the royal blue. I have the small satchel in royal and I love the color. The dusty blue was too light for me, and it seems like it might look worn out and dirty faster.



I've seen some of the other styles in the dusty light blue and you're right, it looks too light and I'm sure would show dirt more.


----------



## Winthrop44

seton said:


> You could probably find it in the outlets for 190 if you call around. Not quite as good a deal as the OMG deal but still a great deal.



Will outlets ship? How much do they charge for shipping?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Winthrop44 said:


> Will outlets ship? How much do they charge for shipping?



The Dooney ladies are the queens of Dooney 411.  They have said the Las Vegas outlet will ship.  the number is (702) 870-3300


----------



## Winthrop44

That's great to know! Thanks


----------



## seton

Winthrop44 said:


> Will outlets ship? How much do they charge for shipping?




they charge 7.50 for shipping plus tax


----------



## chowlover2

seton said:
			
		

> they charge 7.50 for shipping plus tax



That is cheap!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I wonder what the time is right now in LV.  I am soooo tempted to call them, but I want to see what Dooney is offering tonight


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am kind of diggin' that db retro satchel for some reason.  I wonder if anyone has one


----------



## gatorgirl07

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...66&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=RVWHSVNA


----------



## seton

day 4 is up already!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Wow!  Day 4 kinda stinks


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yuck.  More money saved.


----------



## gatorgirl07

What's up with the crappy colors?


----------



## mrsroboto

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/dooney-and-bourke-tent-sale-2012-a-788925.html

This Tent Sale ad was posted in another thread. If anyone is in Norwalk, CT, go check it out!


----------



## MaryBel

It seems day 4 was leftovers again!


----------



## annie1

MaryBel said:
			
		

> It seems day 4 was leftovers again!



Agree


----------



## elbgrl

Nothing for me, thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

My order from day 2 shipped! scheduled for delivery Monday! Can't wait to get my dillen satchel in fuchsia and my watch


----------



## chowlover2

MaryBel said:


> My order from day 2 shipped! scheduled for delivery Monday! Can't wait to get my dillen satchel in fuchsia and my watch



You must post pics when she arrives!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm still hoping to get mine sorted out through Dooney. They are giving me some song and dance about how it isn't the day anymore and they don't know if I will get it


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm still hoping to get mine sorted out through Dooney. They are giving me some song and dance about how it isn't the day anymore and they don't know if I will get it



What? You ordered it on the day. That's all that counts. They should be able to correct whatever info they need and process it. I'd call them again and ask them to tell you what exactly the problem is, if there was a problem with the card, ok, give them the info again so they correct it and process your order. Don't let them give you excuses. if the CS person doen't know how to deal with the problem, ask to speak with the manager or supervisor.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I know. They are giving me a hard time and I can't understand why


----------



## MaryBel

Dealing with CS is a pain, almost everywhere. 

I ordered a dooney bag at the disney site on 11/28 and it has not shipped yet. It's driving me crazy. I have called multiple times and they just tell me that it is in processing and that the whole process takes 8-10 business days, so since today is only the 6th business day, they are still ok. They can not even tell me where in the shipping process is. Unbelievable...and then they tell me that they can not get the status unless they stop everything on the distribution center to look to see where the items are....yeah right...I work in IT, I write systems like the one they are probably using so you should be able to enter the order # and know exactly where it is. ugh.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm actually having a CS issue with the Q. They car find my return and I used their own stupid return label. My husband just spoke to Dooney and I am getting my satchel


----------



## Winthrop44

^^ So glad you're getting it! I have not had good experiences with Dooney CS myself.


----------



## MaryBel

GG, if they don't find the package that's their problem. It's supposed to be insured or at least that was what they told me once when I returned something which was defective via UPS and they only refunded part of the shipping. When I called, they told me that they refunded the standard amount, that I should have used the pre-printed label and I told him that I did not used that label because I could not find anywhere if the package would be insured and since I once before had sent one package with the label and it took forever to see where it was, I was concerned and I decided to ship it up myself so I knew it would be insured. They re stated that using the label would be insured and that I should use that in the future. 

So, if you used their label and they can not find it, their problem, not yours. They should refund your money.


----------



## MaryBel

oh, btw, about dooney, yay! I'm so happy your hubby made them understand!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am happy too. They can't even find where I  have mailed it back. There is absolutely NOTHING to say that I have even mailed it. I have never had this happen before and I don't know what to do with them


----------



## RebeccaJ

When you go to order status at QVC can't you click on track return?  It should show the status with the post office.  I returned something two days ago and it shows in transit.  At least that would tell you post office or QVC.


----------



## RebeccaJ

gatorgirl07 said:


> The Dooney ladies are the queens of Dooney 411.  They have said the Las Vegas outlet will ship.  the number is (702) 870-3300



Here's what I understand the deal to be.  All outlets can order and ship and ship things on the floor but only if the Dooney Overlords have approved it to be shipped on the computer.  This way if you have a favorite outlet or person to deal with you don't have to just use LV and PA anymore.

If it isn't something they have they can look it up and tell you which outlet has stock and then you call them and they will pull and ship to you if the computer shows they can.  Obviously the newer stuff is a no.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:
			
		

> When you go to order status at QVC can't you click on track return?  It should show the status with the post office.  I returned something two days ago and it shows in transit.  At least that would tell you post office or QVC.



When I click on track return it says status unavailable. When I call they say they don't know anything until Monday. I've never had this happen before.......


----------



## Winthrop44

RebeccaJ said:


> Here's what I understand the deal to be.  All outlets can order and ship and ship things on the floor but only if the Dooney Overlords have approved it to be shipped on the computer.  This way if you have a favorite outlet or person to deal with you don't have to just use LV and PA anymore.
> 
> If it isn't something they have they can look it up and tell you which outlet has stock and then you call them and they will pull and ship to you if the computer shows they can.  Obviously the newer stuff is a no.



Wow, that sounds great. Do you know if you can return it to your local outlet if it arrives with let's say a defective zipper or something? I have seen things like that at my own outlet & wouldn't want to be stuck with one that I wasn't able to check out before purchasing.


----------



## brookeab

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I click on track return it says status unavailable. When I call they say they don't know anything until Monday. I've never had this happen before.......



I have noticed that on QVC before! I tried tracking a return and it said status unavailable. 

Try typing the tracking number in at this site www.newgistics.com

That is the place they use for returns. Once I input the info in there I was able to see the tracking progress.

I returned a dooney bag myself on Tuesday and there is NO tracking update whatsoever. It has me a little worried to be quite honest. I don't want some 400 dollar bag getting lost somewhere!


----------



## gatorgirl07

brookeab said:


> I have noticed that on QVC before! I tried tracking a return and it said status unavailable.
> 
> Try typing the tracking number in at this site www.newgistics.com
> 
> That is the place they use for returns. Once I input the info in there I was able to see the tracking progress.
> 
> I returned a dooney bag myself on Tuesday and there is NO tracking update whatsoever. It has me a little worried to be quite honest. I don't want some 400 dollar bag getting lost somewhere!



finally have a tracking for it.  I mailed it last Wed, and today it has finally landed.  So in 8 days, It has only made it to ATL.  I know this is Christmas, but that is ridiculous!!  I think they lost it and then found it:censor:


----------



## brookeab

gatorgirl07 said:


> finally have a tracking for it.  I mailed it last Wed, and today it has finally landed.  So in 8 days, It has only made it to ATL.  I know this is Christmas, but that is ridiculous!!  I think they lost it and then found it:censor:



They have the SLOWEST shipping ever. Its that way always. I shipped a ring back because they sent me the wrong size, and it took almost two weeks to get there.


----------



## gatorgirl07

brookeab said:


> I have noticed that on QVC before! I tried tracking a return and it said status unavailable.
> 
> Try typing the tracking number in at this site www.newgistics.com
> 
> That is the place they use for returns. Once I input the info in there I was able to see the tracking progress.
> 
> I returned a dooney bag myself on Tuesday and there is NO tracking update whatsoever. It has me a little worried to be quite honest. I don't want some 400 dollar bag getting lost somewhere!



to say thank you for giving me this web site.  I didn't even know this existed.


----------



## brookeab

gatorgirl07 said:


> to say thank you for giving me this web site.  I didn't even know this existed.



No problem.  I didn't either until I did a google search a week or so ago. It came up on the QVC boards and sure enough, it actually showed tracking info.


----------



## gatorgirl07

brookeab said:


> They have the SLOWEST shipping ever. Its that way always. I shipped a ring back because they sent me the wrong size, and it took almost two weeks to get there.



I don't think I have ever waited a week just for it to be in atlanta.  Thier shipping is ridiculous


----------



## MaryBel

That's why I never use their labels for expensive stuff.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> That's why I never use their labels for expensive stuff.



I know.  I have shipped things back before and never had an issue.  Heck, I have been a loyal Dooney customer with them for about 5 years and have never had an issue returning a bag.  I think they are trying to freak me out........


----------



## gatorgirl07

Does anyone remember which day is wallets???


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Does anyone remember which day is wallets???



Nope.  But I love wallets.


----------



## MaryBel

I don't see a wallet day, unless they add them with something else, like the stocking stuffers


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:
			
		

> I don't see a wallet day, unless they add them with something else, like the stocking stuffers



They may do that. I don't see how they could not have some sort of wallet day. I am worried about finding one to match my fuchsia satchel. They don't have many choices in that color, but I love pink. It is so bright and cheery


----------



## RebeccaJ

Winthrop44 said:


> Wow, that sounds great. Do you know if you can return it to your local outlet if it arrives with let's say a defective zipper or something? I have seen things like that at my own outlet & wouldn't want to be stuck with one that I wasn't able to check out before purchasing.



You run that risk ordering from many places.  If i had an outlet close by i would develop a relationsip with a manager, but I don't know because it would be 120 mile round trip so I would mail it back.  Funny though when you make it clear what you will accept they don't send you things like that.  Coach in Jax just sent me the two most awful bags ordered at the retail store so I am eyes on with them right now.  Dooney has always refunded my shipping for flawed merchandise.

Be sure to ask because some stores will say final sale but if you have a relationship you always have someone on your side.  My Coach lady lit up the Jax group when they didn't send me a return label.


----------



## RebeccaJ

gatorgirl07 said:


> I know.  I have shipped things back before and never had an issue.  Heck, I have been a loyal Dooney customer with them for about 5 years and have never had an issue returning a bag.  I think they are trying to freak me out........



I wouldn't touch the post office with a ten foot pole right now BUT when you drop off boxes to be returned you can get a receipt with each tracking number.  Just an option.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:
			
		

> I wouldn't touch the post office with a ten foot pole right now BUT when you drop off boxes to be returned you can get a receipt with each tracking number.  Just an option.



Even though you're just dropping it off?


----------



## RebeccaJ

QVC was running a beta test where when you sent the package back and I guess you printed the return from their site and when post office got the box you got your refund right then.  Not sure that worked out.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:
			
		

> QVC was running a beta test where when you sent the package back and I guess you printed the return from their site and when post office got the box you got your refund right then.  Not sure that worked out.



I must've missed that.  It would be nice to get it that fast


----------



## Winthrop44

gatorgirl07 said:


> Even though you're just dropping it off?



PBI: Yes, anytime I mail back any return these days I stand on line so I can get them to scan in the tracking number. They will give you a receipt showing the tracking number and date/time you gave it to them. I got burned by Sephora once so now I even add DC to their no postage return labels. My postal clerks don't love that but they'll do it for me.


----------



## gatorgirl07

That's awesomeness!  Thank you for telling me. I will do that from now on


----------



## SilverFilly

Winthrop44 said:


> PBI: Yes, anytime I mail back any return these days I stand on line so I can get them to scan in the tracking number. They will give you a receipt showing the tracking number and date/time you gave it to them. I got burned by Sephora once so now I even add DC to their no postage return labels. My postal clerks don't love that but they'll do it for me.



Good to know!  Thanks for sharing this .


----------



## RebeccaJ

gatorgirl07 said:


> Even though you're just dropping it off?



Yes post office UPS or Fed Ex will all scan and give you a receipt printed from their computer


----------



## dcooney4

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I click on track return it says status unavailable. When I call they say they don't know anything until Monday. I've never had this happen before.......



Did you see them scan it when it was dropped off or picked up and did you request any kind of receipt?


----------



## gatorgirl07

dcooney4 said:
			
		

> Did you see them scan it when it was dropped off or picked up and did you request any kind of receipt?



No. I had my husband drop it off. I didn't know they would give you a receipt


----------



## dcooney4

Best of luck. I'm glad your getting the bag you really want. I sent a watch back that was not the right size. I sent it back my self not using their label. They charged my account as if I used their return label. I called and told them I have my receipt to prove I paid and she immediately returned my money. The holidays are slowing things up. Give it another day or two, I'm sure they will fix it. Specially now that you found a way to track it. Write down the time and date it arrived as well as any tracking number and have it ready when you call.


----------



## gatorgirl07

dcooney4 said:
			
		

> Best of luck. I'm glad your getting the bag you really want. I sent a watch back that was not the right size. I sent it back my self not using their label. They charged my account as if I used their return label. I called and told them I have my receipt to prove I paid and she immediately returned my money. The holidays are slowing things up. Give it another day or two, I'm sure they will fix it. Specially now that you found a way to track it. Write down the time and date it arrived as well as any tracking number and have it ready when you call.



Thank you so much. As soon as they get it I am going to be lighting their phone lines up. It is ridiculous to only make it to Atlanta in a weeks time. When you order from them they want their money immediately and dang it, so do I.


----------



## lexibrenna

Hello everyone, I just wanted to post to say hi and to introduce myself.  My name is Carolyn and I've been reading these posts for a while.  I really love the D&B Florentine satchel and love that there are other ladies who share my passion.  I currently only have the black one but am contemplating buying one in the Dusty Blue which I have on a check hold with the Q.  Anyone have the dusty blue?  It looks so pretty in pictures. 
I just bought myself a Florentine drawstring bag in chestnut on the first day of the Dooney 12 days of Christmas.  I was hesitant at first to get it because I love my satchel so much I didn't think I would really like it as much.  But the price was great and I love that Dooney had easy pay on it.   I caved in because the pictures of the drawstring were so nice.  It came a couple of days ago and it's a beauty!!  I'm so glad I got it. 
I am so glad that this board is here.  Thanks for posting all the great pictures!!  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi Carolyn!!  I purchased the dillen 11 satchel in fuschia when it was a fb satchel.  It is supposed to be delivered on Mon, so I can't wait to see it


----------



## fieldsinspring

Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic






			
				gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Hi Carolyn!!  I purchased the dillen 11 satchel in fuschia when it was a fb satchel.  It is supposed to be delivered on Mon, so I can't wait to see it


----------



## chowlover2

fieldsinspring said:


> Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic



Love it!


----------



## fieldsinspring

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Love it!



Thank you!!!  I'm very happy with it and the price was great!!!! The leather is soft and yummy. I'm anxious to see the fuchsia!


----------



## lexibrenna

fieldsinspring said:


> Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic


 

Very nice!!  Love the taupe!


----------



## lexibrenna

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi Carolyn!!  I purchased the dillen 11 satchel in fuschia when it was a fb satchel.  It is supposed to be delivered on Mon, so I can't wait to see it



Sounds great!  Please post a pic when you get it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic



It looks so yummy!  Can you tell me if it is smooth or pebbled?  How is the weight?  It's looks more smooshy than her flo sister.......


----------



## fieldsinspring

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> It looks so yummy!  Can you tell me if it is smooth or pebbled?  How is the weight?  It's looks more smooshy than her flo sister.......



It is yummy and soft!! Not really pebbled pretty smooth and doesn't seem overly heavy. I had only seen the florentine irl but I am very happy with it. Please post pics of the fuchsia when she arrives, I love pink!!!!!


----------



## seton

lexibrenna said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to post to say hi and to introduce myself.  My name is Carolyn and I've been reading these posts for a while.  I really love the D&B Florentine satchel and love that there are other ladies who share my passion.  I currently only have the black one but am contemplating buying one in the Dusty Blue which I have on a check hold with the Q.  Anyone have the dusty blue?  It looks so pretty in pictures.
> I just bought myself a Florentine drawstring bag in chestnut on the first day of the Dooney 12 days of Christmas.  I was hesitant at first to get it because I love my satchel so much I didn't think I would really like it as much.  But the price was great and I love that Dooney had easy pay on it.   I caved in because the pictures of the drawstring were so nice.  It came a couple of days ago and it's a beauty!!  I'm so glad I got it.
> I am so glad that this board is here.  Thanks for posting all the great pictures!!  Nice to meet everyone!




Hi, welcome! Glad you could join us.


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> It looks so yummy!  Can you tell me if it is smooth or pebbled?  How is the weight?  It's looks more smooshy than her flo sister.......




Not FIS but the dillen 1, like flo, can be smooth and not so smooth. the leather feels thinner than flo.


----------



## gatorgirl07

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> It is yummy and soft!! Not really pebbled pretty smooth and doesn't seem overly heavy. I had only seen the florentine irl but I am very happy with it. Please post pics of the fuchsia when she arrives, I love pink!!!!!



I definitely will!  I love pink too


----------



## lexibrenna

seton said:


> Hi, welcome! Glad you could join us.



Thank you so much!  I'm glad to be here!


----------



## so_naz1201

fieldsinspring said:


> Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic



She's gorgeous!


----------



## SilverFilly

fieldsinspring said:


> Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic



What a gorgeous color!  Such a beautiful neutral!


----------



## annie1

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> It is yummy and soft!! Not really pebbled pretty smooth and doesn't seem overly heavy. I had only seen the florentine irl but I am very happy with it. Please post pics of the fuchsia when she arrives, I love pink!!!!!



Hi there.   Where did u order it from


----------



## gatorgirl07

Dooney


----------



## Dillen

Dillen is my favorite leather by D& B. I have the Florentine Vachetta T'moro in the original leather and it has a more battered look to it. Very nice, but not as smooth as Dillen. I will be getting one in Olive very soon.


----------



## Winthrop44

seton said:


> Not FIS but the dillen 1, like flo, can be smooth and not so smooth. the leather feels thinner than flo.





So if you have the same bag in flo vs dillen, is the dillen a lighter weight? What's the difference between dillen and dillen II?

That taupe satchel looks so beautiful! I think I might want the Domed Bucket Satchel in taupe now. Has anyone seen one irl?


----------



## seton

Winthrop44 said:


> So if you have the same bag in flo vs dillen, is the dillen a lighter weight? What's the difference between dillen and dillen II?
> 
> That taupe satchel looks so beautiful! I think I might want the Domed Bucket Satchel in taupe now. Has anyone seen one irl?




I cant say for certain if dillen1 is lighter than flo altho it is thinner so one would think so. dillen2 is always pebbled, unlike dillen1. seems thicker too because of the pebble.

I saw about 5 or 6 taupe dillen satchels at 40 off at the Tent Sale. I looked at each one bc the leather was different on ea. I would have gone for the smoother finish if I had bought one.


----------



## Panders77

lexibrenna said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to post to say hi and to introduce myself.  My name is Carolyn and I've been reading these posts for a while.  I really love the D&B Florentine satchel and love that there are other ladies who share my passion.  I currently only have the black one but am contemplating buying one in the Dusty Blue which I have on a check hold with the Q.  Anyone have the dusty blue?  It looks so pretty in pictures.
> I just bought myself a Florentine drawstring bag in chestnut on the first day of the Dooney 12 days of Christmas.  I was hesitant at first to get it because I love my satchel so much I didn't think I would really like it as much.  But the price was great and I love that Dooney had easy pay on it.   I caved in because the pictures of the drawstring were so nice.  It came a couple of days ago and it's a beauty!!  I'm so glad I got it.
> I am so glad that this board is here.  Thanks for posting all the great pictures!!  Nice to meet everyone!



Hi Carolyn!  I love the Florentine leather.  I don't know about the Dusty Blue but I can tell you I love the Chestnut.  I bet your drawstring is gorgeous!  Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Panders77

fieldsinspring said:


> Hey there!! I almost ordered the fuchsia but went for the taupe-- it came today!!! Here's a pic



Beautiful!


----------



## Winthrop44

seton said:


> I cant say for certain if dillen1 is lighter than flo altho it is thinner so one would think so. dillen2 is always pebbled, unlike dillen1. seems thicker too because of the pebble.
> 
> I saw about 5 or 6 taupe dillen satchels at 40 off at the Tent Sale. I looked at each one bc the leather was different on ea. I would have gone for the smoother finish if I had bought one.



Oh wow, you got to go to the tent sale? Lucky! Did you buy anything? What is your opinion of the Domed Bucket Satchel in Chestnut vs Taupe? It's so hard when you can't see them in person!


----------



## Panders77

Winthrop44 said:


> So if you have the same bag in flo vs dillen, is the dillen a lighter weight? What's the difference between dillen and dillen II?
> 
> That taupe satchel looks so beautiful! I think I might want the Domed Bucket Satchel in taupe now. Has anyone seen one irl?



They say the Florentine leather is heavier than the Dillen leather.  The difference between the Dillen and the Dillen II is the Dillen leather is more smooth and the the Dillen II has more of a pebble to it and may be heavier.  I have not seen that satchel in taupe but I bet it's gorgeous.  I have it in Moss if that's the one your speaking of and I love it!


----------



## chowlover2

Panders77 said:


> They say the Florentine leather is heavier than the Dillen leather.  The difference between the Dillen and the Dillen II is the Dillen leather is more smooth and the the Dillen II has more of a pebble to it and may be heavier.  I have not seen that satchel in taupe but I bet it's gorgeous.  I have it in Moss if that's the one your speaking off and I love it!



That's beautiful. I wanted the Florentine Vachetta satchel in moss, but no luck for price I wanted to spend. Am still on the hunt for it!


----------



## Panders77

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful. I wanted the Florentine Vachetta satchel in moss, but no luck for price I wanted to spend. Am still on the hunt for it!



Thank you, I love the moss it is a beautiful shade of green and goes with just about everything.  Happy hunting!


----------



## Winthrop44

Panders77 said:


> They say the Florentine leather is heavier than the Dillen leather.  The difference between the Dillen and the Dillen II is the Dillen leather is more smooth and the the Dillen II has more of a pebble to it and may be heavier.  I have not seen that satchel in taupe but I bet it's gorgeous.  I have it in Moss if that's the one your speaking off and I love it!



Yep, that's the one. Beautiful!! I would definitely grab one in moss if I saw one at my price.


----------



## seton

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh wow, you got to go to the tent sale? Lucky! Did you buy anything? What is your opinion of the Domed Bucket Satchel in Chestnut vs Taupe? It's so hard when you can't see them in person!



I didnt get any bags, just some gifts. 

Normally, I would pick taupe over chestnut since I aint a brown person but for your specific model, I would go with chestnut. I prefer taupe for handhelds and not shoulder bags.


----------



## Winthrop44

Interesting. I am newish to purse love, lol, and I guess I never thought about that but I can definitely see what you're saying. I think now that I've thought about the moss I might like that more than either chestnut or taupe in that bag. Still want the Medium Zip Hobo in chestnut though! So many bags, so little money!


----------



## seton

Moss is beautiful but I dont consider that an all-yr color.


----------



## Winthrop44

Yeah, I guess if I want to save $ buying seasonal colors might not be the greatest idea. Which of the "colors" would you consider year-round?


----------



## lexibrenna

Panders77 said:


> Hi Carolyn!  I love the Florentine leather.  I don't know about the Dusty Blue but I can tell you I love the Chestnut.  I bet your drawstring is gorgeous!  Congratulations on your new beauty!



Thank you, I took some pics of it so I will post.  And when the dusty blue comes in I will post as well!!  Is this weird, I love smelling my new Dooney.  I adore that leather scent!  Ha ha, my hubby thinks I'm nuts.  What can I say?


----------



## lexibrenna

Panders77 said:


> They say the Florentine leather is heavier than the Dillen leather.  The difference between the Dillen and the Dillen II is the Dillen leather is more smooth and the the Dillen II has more of a pebble to it and may be heavier.  I have not seen that satchel in taupe but I bet it's gorgeous.  I have it in Moss if that's the one your speaking of and I love it!



Ohhh, that's very nice!!  You ladies are killing me!!  Ha ha!


----------



## seton

Winthrop44 said:


> Yeah, I guess if I want to save $ buying seasonal colors might not be the greatest idea. Which of the "colors" would you consider year-round?



black, chestnut, taupe, natural, red, olive, orange, tmoro, royal blue (this is mostly discontinued)


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:


> black, chestnut, taupe, natural, red, olive, orange, tmoro, royal blue (this is mostly discontinued)



Actually, most of those colors can be worn year round.  The orange and royal would have the least year round wear ability IMO


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> Actually, most of those colors can be worn year round.  The orange and royal would have the least year round wear ability IMO



Read more closely.


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG deal of day 6.  Nylon Erica bag for $69.  Only available in Khaki

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=57047&minisite=10020&respid=22372


----------



## Winthrop44

Thanks seton. Sorry to be such a pest, but when would you wear the raspberry?


----------



## seton

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks seton. Sorry to be such a pest, but when would you wear the raspberry?



no prob. Raspberry is gorg (I will prob get something in it) but it is a dark rasp, a berry shade. It seems fall/winter to me. If it was more hot pink, I would do all-yr.


----------



## Winthrop44

Ok, thanks. That's what I was thinking. Maybe I'm not so horrible at this after all!


----------



## RebeccaJ

lexibrenna said:


> Thank you, I took some pics of it so I will post.  And when the dusty blue comes in I will post as well!!  Is this weird, I love smelling my new Dooney.  I adore that leather scent!  Ha ha, my hubby thinks I'm nuts.  What can I say?




My husband thinks they smell like baseball gloves and since he played baseball he likes that.  Try asking him if it smells like a brand new glove when he was a kid.


----------



## lexibrenna

RebeccaJ said:


> My husband thinks they smell like baseball gloves and since he played baseball he likes that.  Try asking him if it smells like a brand new glove when he was a kid.


LOL!  Ok I will!  He's a baseball fanatic too!


----------



## catx

Hey guys, it´s really hard to go through the whole thread But anyway are there any pics of the plum and orange colors? And please is there any comparison pics of the small and mini satchel? Thanks a lot!


----------



## seton

catx said:


> Hey guys, it´s really hard to go through the whole thread But anyway are there any pics of the plum and orange colors? And please is there any comparison pics of the small and mini satchel? Thanks a lot!




i dont remember anyone posting pics of the orange or plum


----------



## bagee

I have the satchel in moss. It's gorgeous but rarely wear it....too heavy!!!


----------



## Winthrop44

Have you tried the small satchel? I have that one in black and while I thought it was heavy at first I got used to it in about a week.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Winthrop44 said:


> Have you tried the small satchel? I have that one in black and while I thought it was heavy at first I got used to it in about a week.



You have to watch the opening on the small.  It could be a little difficult to get things in to


----------



## PeacePurse

I bought the Fuchsia the second day of the 12 DOD (I think) as the OMG deal... Was it offered in another color than fuchsia that day?  I'd have LOVED to have gotten in on that deal of $175 for a neutral color, but I'm looking forward to seeing the fuchsia, too.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PeacePurse said:


> I bought the Fuchsia the second day of the 12 DOD (I think) as the OMG deal... Was it offered in another color than fuchsia that day?  I'd have LOVED to have gotten in on that deal of $175 for a neutral color, but I'm looking forward to seeing the fuchsia, too.



I ordered this bag in the fuchsia also.  It was also offered in taupe


----------



## mohshanE4

Stopped by at the Dooney & Bourke outlet yesterday, and bough the Fuchsia satchel.

In real-life, it looks a little like matte hot pink. I recently sold off the Natural satchel as i found it too heavy, but for some reason, the fuchsia one weights slightly lighter.


----------



## gatorgirl07

mohshanE4 said:


> Stopped by at the Dooney & Bourke outlet yesterday, and bough the Fuchsia satchel.
> 
> In real-life, it looks a little like matte hot pink. I recently sold off the Natural satchel as i found it too heavy, but for some reason, the fuchsia one weights slightly lighter.



The fuchsia satchel that I ordered the other day for the OMG special is a dillen leather instead of florentine leather.  If I understand correctly, the dillen leather is a thinner leather.  That may be the reason it feels lighter then the natural


----------



## songofthesea

can anyone tell me what the small florentine satchel holds? it is roomy enough for everyday things? what do you all think of it in red? i have a black bag, a brown bag, a gucci in brown gs and really would like a pop of color..is this a good bag to own and what does it fit? i have to make a decision w/in the next couple of days...we're redoing our budget and after december 31st it's NO SPENDING for a while!!! so, would love help with this! thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

The small florentine is actually a medium bag, IMO.  It's perfect for everyday.  I can easily carry my large wallet, makeup case, Kindle, sunglasses, and card case inside with room to spare.


----------



## songofthesea

thanks so much, mia! that's really helpful...i'm looking for a pop of color...what do you think about the red?


----------



## gatorgirl07

songofthesea said:


> can anyone tell me what the small florentine satchel holds? it is roomy enough for everyday things? what do you all think of it in red? i have a black bag, a brown bag, a gucci in brown gs and really would like a pop of color..is this a good bag to own and what does it fit? i have to make a decision w/in the next couple of days...we're redoing our budget and after december 31st it's NO SPENDING for a while!!! so, would love help with this! thanks!



I have a small FLO, and mine will hold a full sized wallet, two medium cosmetic bags, my iPhone, a pencil case, my sunnies, and a few other things with plenty of room to spare.  You will love it!


----------



## songofthesea

do you find it exceptionally heavy? like uncomfortably heavy? and thanks for the info, the size seems perfect...am also looking for opinions on red...thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

songofthesea said:


> do you find it exceptionally heavy? like uncomfortably heavy? and thanks for the info, the size seems perfect...am also looking for opinions on red...thanks!



I wear a lot of big bags, so I don't find it heavy at all. I would consider it an avg weight, myself.  I have the red flo mitchell and it is beautiful.  I'm not sure what info you would like about the red, but I will help if I can


----------



## songofthesea

is it a true red or an orange red? and thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

It is a beautiful true red


----------



## songofthesea

great, thanks! will be ordering it in a few minutes!! so appreciate the help!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Np.  I am sure you will love it


----------



## fieldsinspring

PeacePurse said:
			
		

> I bought the Fuchsia the second day of the 12 DOD (I think) as the OMG deal... Was it offered in another color than fuchsia that day?  I'd have LOVED to have gotten in on that deal of $175 for a neutral color, but I'm looking forward to seeing the fuchsia, too.



They offered it in taupe as well.. I am a huge pink fan but ordered it in taupe and its beautiful. I'm kicking myself for not getting fuchsia!! This is mine:


----------



## fieldsinspring

mohshanE4 said:
			
		

> Stopped by at the Dooney & Bourke outlet yesterday, and bough the Fuchsia satchel.
> 
> In real-life, it looks a little like matte hot pink. I recently sold off the Natural satchel as i found it too heavy, but for some reason, the fuchsia one weights slightly lighter.



Did you get the florentine or dillen? If its the dillen I'd love to see pics!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Every time I see your taupe bag, I can't wait to get my bag on Tuesday. I am in agony waiting!!!  I am NOT a patient person. I guess I should just be thrilled that I will be getting it since I had so many issues that day


----------



## so_naz1201

catx said:
			
		

> Hey guys, it´s really hard to go through the whole thread But anyway are there any pics of the plum and orange colors? And please is there any comparison pics of the small and mini satchel? Thanks a lot!



Found this on the internet (or maybe from this thread?). Hope this helps!


----------



## anthrosphere

fieldsinspring said:


> They offered it in taupe as well.. I am a huge pink fan but ordered it in taupe and its beautiful. I'm kicking myself for not getting fuchsia!! This is mine:



SO BEAUTIFUL!  

I want one, but they are too old for me.  Your taupe D&B is just gorgeous.


----------



## chowlover2

so_naz1201 said:


> Found this on the internet (or maybe from this thread?). Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 1977817



My BFF snagged the orange bag at the QVC outlet for $128! It's really pretty and I think the color will look pretty as it ages.


----------



## lexibrenna

chowlover2 said:


> My BFF snagged the orange bag at the QVC outlet for $128! It's really pretty and I think the color will look pretty as it ages.


 
QVC outlet?  Oh wow, wish they had one of those out here in So Cal!!  Maybe that's a good thing that they don't.  
Still $128 for that bag!  What a deal!


----------



## catx

so_naz1201 said:


> Found this on the internet (or maybe from this thread?). Hope this helps!



Thanks a lot!! So orange ruled out, now gotta decide between chestnut, black, plum and raspberry))))


----------



## lexibrenna

Ladies, I apologize if someone has posted this, but just in case anyone is interested, www.lordandtaylor.com has their friends and family sale right now 25% off with code "friends".  Go get your florentine!!  LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

lexibrenna said:
			
		

> QVC outlet?  Oh wow, wish they had one of those out here in So Cal!!  Maybe that's a good thing that they don't.
> Still $128 for that bag!  What a deal!



I know, she really lucked out! I live about 10 miles from QVC headquarters. We have several of their outlets in this area. It's very hit or miss what that receive, mostly stuff people have ordered online and returned to QVC.


----------



## Panders77

songofthesea said:


> great, thanks! will be ordering it in a few minutes!! so appreciate the help!



You will love the red Florentine!  I have a Mitchell bag in red and its beautiful!


----------



## Panders77

fieldsinspring said:


> They offered it in taupe as well.. I am a huge pink fan but ordered it in taupe and its beautiful. I'm kicking myself for not getting fuchsia!! This is mine:



Love the taupe!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Panders77 said:
			
		

> You will love the red Florentine!  I have a Mitchell bag in red and its beautiful!



I have this exact bag in small. I absolutely love it!


----------



## ivyfalls

Panders77 said:


> Love the taupe!




Me too!  I saw the taupe in person in Vegas and promptly entered it on the list for Santa!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I wish it were tomorrow. All this talk about the satchels and seeing you ladies gorgeous bags, is making me want my fuchsia even more


----------



## catx

Please please please need help. I am dying to get the Florentine bag, however I cant decide which one! I want a smaller bag as I already have a big black and creme back (basic colors for me) and I would like something I can wear on a daily basis to work when I don´t need to carry a lot of stuff. I also like that its also a crossbody if necessary. I am just not shure if the mini is not too small but the small just seems to me like a regular size handbag, maybe a tiny bit bigger.. I am also hesitant about the color.. Black is universial but I have about three black handbags already... I would like to give it a little bit of a color and I am still thinking about plum.. I cant check the handbag out live because it doesnt sell in my country so I have no idea how the plum looks IRL, its really nice on the website pics though.. Other color I am considering is chestnut.. I like a little bit more than natural and think it would go well with many things.. What do u guys think? Which one would you get? Thanks a lot!


----------



## MaryBel

catx,

I saw the mini once (long time ago) and it seemed to small, at least for me. I guess it depends how much stuff would you like to carry on it. I have 2 of the smalls and one medium and you are right, the small is a the medium size bag. I suppose a mini would be good if you don't need to carry too much, so a small wallet, small makup case and phone. 

Now as for color, I haven't seen the plum IRL so I'm not sure how it looks. I agree that in pics it looks really pretty. I have a chesnut and it is a beautiful color. The only thing is I think that a satchel in chesnut or brown would look more informal than one in plum. Have you considered navy and teal? I haven't seen the navy IRL but in the pics at Nordstrom it looks really pretty. My next florentine is going to be either teal or navy. Right now leaning to teal. I've seen it and it looks sooo pretty. Good look with their decision.


----------



## catx

MaryBel said:


> catx,
> 
> I saw the mini once (long time ago) and it seemed to small, at least for me. I guess it depends how much stuff would you like to carry on it. I have 2 of the smalls and one medium and you are right, the small is a the medium size bag. I suppose a mini would be good if you don't need to carry too much, so a small wallet, small makup case and phone.
> 
> Now as for color, I haven't seen the plum IRL so I'm not sure how it looks. I agree that in pics it looks really pretty. I have a chesnut and it is a beautiful color. The only thing is I think that a satchel in chesnut or brown would look more informal than one in plum. Have you considered navy and teal? I haven't seen the navy IRL but in the pics at Nordstrom it looks really pretty. My next florentine is going to be either teal or navy. Right now leaning to teal. I've seen it and it looks sooo pretty. Good look with their decision.



Thanks a lot for the opinion! I cant help myself but think that for example at the pics at Nordstrom the mini looks like it would fit much more than just keys and wallet (like for example my small Longchamp Pliage looks so tiny but fits a huge amount of stuff!). As for the color I am a little concerd about the plum color, its really beautiful but I am not sure if it would go with many other things.. I was looking at both the blue ones but don´t really like these shades.. I am in fact in love with a blue handbag right now, the MK Hamilton E/W in Aqua but that is a wonderful bright turqoise shade.. Still considering the size but leaning towards Chestnut and MAYBE taupe?)) Thanks!


----------



## donnaoh

Panders77 said:


> You will love the red Florentine!  I have a Mitchell bag in red and its beautiful!


That is such a pretty pretty bag, hubby even said so and encouraged me to buy it!...do you have trouble closing the zipper? I didn't buy this beauty because I struggled with closing the zipper. I had to put the bag down, made sure the opening was held together and then attempt to hold the zipper tab down and then with a third hand, zip the zipper. The SA at Ala Moana had the same problem. Anybody else have this problem or am I just too impatient and difficult?


----------



## jailnurse93

Can you stand to see another one?  I just (finally) got mine DB satchel after wanting one for sooo long.  I'm a big bag person so I knew I was going to get the large one but I debated color for quite some time.....Either Black, Chestnut, or Natural....I went with Natural (finally!) and found one at Macy's F&F sale that must have been on the shelf for quite some time.  It has a lovely patina; I feel like I got something in between Natural and Chestnut!  I applied for a Macy's CC and got another 20%, so I got the bag for 45% off.

After doing all the strap adjustments suggested waaay back in this thread, I ended up liking it buckled together and hooked on the bag the way DB intends it to be.  I also like to carry it handheld too; I love handheld pocketbooks!  I'm 5'5 130lbs, 50 years old.  I've enclosed a peek inside too.  I don't use the key hook for my keys but I do use it for a ring of little plastic cards, Rite Aid, Petsmart, Walgreens,etc.  Very handy as this normally just floated around my purse. 

Sorry about the pics.  My camera on my phone sux but I still wanted to share.


----------



## mrsroboto

Very pretty! Do you find the mini heavy when it's empty? I may look into getting a mini black satchel to go with my small chestnut.


----------



## jailnurse93

Oh, mine got rained on last night while I was going to the store.  Didn't leave any water marks!  So nice!


----------



## Winthrop44

jailnurse93 said:


> Can you stand to see another one?  I just (finally) got mine DB satchel after wanting one for sooo long.  I'm a big bag person so I knew I was going to get the large one but I debated color for quite some time.....Either Black, Chestnut, or Natural....I went with Natural (finally!) and found one at Macy's F&F sale that must have been on the shelf for quite some time.  It has a lovely patina; I feel like I got something in between Natural and Chestnut!  I applied for a Macy's CC and got another 20%, so I got the bag for 45% off.
> 
> After doing all the strap adjustments suggested waaay back in this thread, I ended up liking it buckled together and hooked on the bag the way DB intends it to be.  I also like to carry it handheld too; I love handheld pocketbooks!  I'm 5'5 130lbs, 50 years old.  I've enclosed a peek inside too.  I don't use the key hook for my keys but I do use it for a ring of little plastic cards, Rite Aid, Petsmart, Walgreens,etc.  Very handy as this normally just floated around my purse.
> 
> Sorry about the pics.  My camera on my phone sux but I still wanted to share.
> View attachment 1978330
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978332
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978333
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978334



Very pretty and what a great deal!  Thanks for the idea about the key hook too.

For anyone who has been around for these 12 Days of Dooney events in past years, do they ever include anything in chestnut?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

fieldsinspring said:


> They offered it in taupe as well.. I am a huge pink fan but ordered it in taupe and its beautiful. I'm kicking myself for not getting fuchsia!! This is mine:



OMG That color is GORGE!


----------



## MaryBel

I just received my Dillen satchel in fuchsia from the OMG deal on day 2 and my mariner watch from the same day.

The satchel is gorgeous! Mine has a little defect. It has a little blue stain (looks like ink) in the middle of the back side, it's not very noticeable, so I'm ok with it. I rather keep as it is than dealing with returning it and trying to get an exchange. 

The colors is a little bit darker than in the pic. The whipstiching is in the same color. It's pebbled but is very smooth to the touch, kind of like if they would have ironed the leather so you can see the pebbles but don't feel them. It's gorgoeus.

The watch is a tiny bit big. I think DH might like it and I'm sure it would look ok on him. I can share if he wants to use it.


----------



## Winthrop44

I got 3 bags in a row that were defective from the Dooney site over the past 6 months - one was hideous leather with a horrible 6 inch scratch right across the front, another was stained, and the third had a zipper that was wonky/very hard to open. They only considered one defective (the stained one) despite the fact that I wrote defective and detailed why on each of the return forms and after much arguing on my part sent me a $13 check to cover my return shipping (which it didn't fully cover) for that one. I was very disappointed in their CS tbh. I prefer to order from dept stores F&F sales, but atm have a Dooney Gift Card that I need to use.


----------



## mrsroboto

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=62583&minisite=10020&respid=22372

Brown t-moro patent regular size satchel on sale for $199!


----------



## MaryBel

mrsroboto said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=62583&minisite=10020&respid=22372
> 
> Brown t-moro patent regular size satchel on sale for $199!



oooh, tempting but I'll pass! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## elbgrl

Was just coming to post the OMG deal, but I see it has already been posted!

If it had been available in cherry red, I would have been a goner.


----------



## fieldsinspring

MaryBel said:
			
		

> I just received my Dillen satchel in fuchsia from the OMG deal on day 2 and my mariner watch from the same day.
> 
> The satchel is gorgeous! Mine has a little defect. It has a little blue stain (looks like ink) in the middle of the back side, it's not very noticeable, so I'm ok with it. I rather keep as it is than dealing with returning it and trying to get an exchange.
> 
> The colors is a little bit darker than in the pic. The whipstiching is in the same color. It's pebbled but is very smooth to the touch, kind of like if they would have ironed the leather so you can see the pebbles but don't feel them. It's gorgoeus.
> 
> The watch is a tiny bit big. I think DH might like it and I'm sure it would look ok on him. I can share if he wants to use it.



Pics!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm at the office right now. Later when I'm at home I'll try to take pics!


----------



## fieldsinspring

MaryBel said:
			
		

> I'm at the office right now. Later when I'm at home I'll try to take pics!



Lol sounds good!! Thank you!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG deal of day 8:  Medium patent leather medium satchel $199.  Only available in brown T-moro

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=62583&minisite=10020&respid=22372


----------



## Panders77

donnaoh said:


> That is such a pretty pretty bag, hubby even said so and encouraged me to buy it!...do you have trouble closing the zipper? I didn't buy this beauty because I struggled with closing the zipper. I had to put the bag down, made sure the opening was held together and then attempt to hold the zipper tab down and then with a third hand, zip the zipper. The SA at Ala Moana had the same problem. Anybody else have this problem or am I just too impatient and difficult?



I had to learn how to open and close it with some practice.  I make sure it is in a closed position then hold the tab with my left hand and zip it with my right hand so it does take two hands but it is easy once you get the hang of it.  I love this bag.  Hope this helps.


----------



## lexibrenna

OH no ladies, some of the Altos are on sale!! Why oh why? I've already bought 3 Dooney bags in the past 2 weeks.  I've always wanted an Alto but I've refrained looking for a deal.  OH help!!!  Can't get on the Dooney site though.  That's a good thing.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Dang, this is the first time that I haven't been able to get on the Dooney site.  Can't decide if this is a good thing or a bad thing......kinda makes me wanna see even more


----------



## lexibrenna

gatorgirl07 said:


> Dang, this is the first time that I haven't been able to get on the Dooney site.  Can't decide if this is a good thing or a bad thing......kinda makes me wanna see even more



Site was up, then crashed again.  Guess all the obsessed women like us are too much for D&B to handle. I'm saving money this way.  I'm dying though.  They have a lot of cute bags for sale!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I was finally able to get on, but I am not impressed. That's okay, money saved!


----------



## fieldsinspring

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I was finally able to get on, but I am not impressed. That's okay, money saved!



Same here!


----------



## annie1

Not impressed at all the the 12 days thing.  Only the Mitchell satchel caught my eye.  I'm happy with the satchels I have


----------



## gatorgirl07

I've been more impressed with the OMG deals of the day than the actual days. Although one or two things have caught my eye, I have been good and only bought the fuchsia satchel


----------



## MaryBel

Hey GG,
When are you getting your satchel? I hope it's soon.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:
			
		

> Hey GG,
> When are you getting your satchel? I hope it's soon.



I actually just got it. I posted on the QVC refugee forum. Here she is in all her glory





I am in love with this bag!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ok. I didn't realize that she was sideways. Duh


----------



## MaryBel

Mine looked different...less Fuchsia and more like strawberry...I guess is the lighting...snowy days here in MN.

It's Gorgeous! So glad you got it after all the trouble they gave you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Mine looked different...less Fuchsia and more like strawberry...I guess is the lighting...snowy days here in MN.
> 
> It's Gorgeous! So glad you got it after all the trouble they gave you!



It's like a dark strawberry I would guess.  It is not really fuchsia, but just a nice pop of color.  It is dark and dismal here also.  I will have to take another pic on a prettier day.


----------



## elbgrl

Congrats GG, that's a beauty!


----------



## fieldsinspring

You guys describing the color is just making me ill- I need this color!!!!


----------



## jailnurse93

gatorgirl07 said:


> I actually just got it. I posted on the QVC refugee forum. Here she is in all her glory
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979690
> 
> 
> I am in love with this bag!!



Very berry lovely!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you all for helping me with my bag fetish......you ladies are the best!!  this color is absolutely gorgeous and you will not regret buying anything that is this color.


----------



## chowlover2

gatorgirl07 said:


> I actually just got it. I posted on the QVC refugee forum. Here she is in all her glory
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979690
> 
> 
> I am in love with this bag!!



She is gorgeous!


----------



## lexibrenna

gatorgirl07 said:


> I actually just got it. I posted on the QVC refugee forum. Here she is in all her glory
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979690
> 
> 
> I am in love with this bag!!



Hot hot hot!!  What a fun color!!!  Love it!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thanx Lexi!  I flippin' love it


----------



## Rstar

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I actually just got it. I posted on the QVC refugee forum. Here she is in all her glory
> 
> I am in love with this bag!!



Your bag is beyond dreamy! Its looks better than the florentine fuschia which I own from last year. En"joy" this beauty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have been carrying it for a day and a half and I am loving it. I have the fuchsia florentine hobo and I have to say I am loving this satchel. It smells so good and is so squishy


----------



## Winthrop44

Does Dooney always do the 1 day only Spring and Fall 20% off VIP events like they did this year?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Winthrop44 said:


> Does Dooney always do the 1 day only Spring and Fall 20% off VIP events like they did this year?



Yes.


----------



## Winthrop44

Thanks!  I'm not finding the things I'm after in this Christmas sale so I guess I'll wait for the Spring VIP event.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks!  I'm not finding the things I'm after in this Christmas sale so I guess I'll wait for the Spring VIP event.



Truthfully, I haven't really been impressed with this sale either.  I have seen maybe one or two things that I kind of like, but have only fallen in love with my new fuchsia satchel.  Although, I do have to say that I am falling in love with that Brahmin I saw online (it matches perfectly).

ETA:  I wonder what tonight's special will be....... :rain:


----------



## Winthrop44

Your satchel is gorgeous!


----------



## Pursanista

Day 12. Thought it might be more exciting. Like a fireworks finale.

Welcome to all of you from the QVC forum. 

Excited there will be a D&B subforum, too!


----------



## annie1

Anyone know When the DB forum will finally be up??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks!  I'm not finding the things I'm after in this Christmas sale so I guess I'll wait for the Spring VIP event.



It's usually a couple of weeks before Mother's Day, IIRC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> Anyone know When the DB forum will finally be up??



It was "supposed" to be last week.


----------



## Pursanista

Finally got around to shooting some pics of Flo! Here she is, Miss D&B Florentine Satchel (large) in Chestnut!







I put a Purse To Go organizer in her. Green and red and leopard, oh my!


----------



## bagee

I have this satchel in moss
 I think she's beautiful but very heavy and i wish her short straps were a bit longer....I've only worn her 2-3 times. My question is will she slouch after wearing her more? I'm hoping so but don't know. This is the only D&B bag i own. TIA!


----------



## Winthrop44

bagee said:


> I have this satchel in moss
> I think she's beautiful but very heavy and i wish her short straps were a bit longer....I've only worn her 2-3 times. My question is will she slouch after wearing her more? I'm hoping so but don't know. This is the only D&B bag i own. TIA!



If you read back in this thread you can see how to change the long shoulder strap into a double shorter one that you might prefer to the short handles. That's how I like to carry mine (although I still use the double strap as a shoulder strap), and somehow it feels lighter this way too. The only thing is I wish I could get one of the leather rings to hold the "2" shoulder straps together because the way they separate everytime I put the bag down and then go to pick it up again (and need to rearrange them) is driving me insane.


----------



## annie1

Winthrop44 said:
			
		

> If you read back in this thread you can see how to change the long shoulder strap into a double shorter one that you might prefer to the short handles. That's how I like to carry mine (although I still use the double strap as a shoulder strap), and somehow it feels lighter this way too. The only thing is I wish I could get one of the leather rings to hold the "2" shoulder straps together because the way they separate everytime I put the bag down and then go to pick it up again (and need to rearrange them) is driving me insane.



If you search my name on this thread you will find the instructions on how to double the straps.


----------



## lexibrenna

Pursanista said:


> Finally got around to shooting some pics of Flo! Here she is, Miss D&B Florentine Satchel (large) in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a Purse To Go organizer in her. Green and red and leopard, oh my!



Gorgeous bag!  I bought this color for my daughter for Christmas!  I can't wait for her to open her gift and see her reaction!  She's been coveting my black one so I know she will love this.  I also really dig your purse organizer.  I will have to check those out online.  Very nice!


----------



## annie1

Just ordered the fushia satchel. For that price. Now there are four 

Natural
Black python
Grey ostrich
Fushia


----------



## lexibrenna

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi and to post pics of my new dusty blue large satchel I received yesterday from QVC.  She's a beaut!!  I'm so pleased!!  This was a hard color to find and I couldn't believe I got her!!  Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## annie1

lexibrenna said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi and to post pics of my new dusty blue large satchel I received yesterday from QVC.  She's a beaut!!  I'm so pleased!!  This was a hard color to find and I couldn't believe I got her!!  Happy happy joy joy!



Beautiful and welcome.


----------



## lexibrenna

annie1 said:


> Beautiful and welcome.




Thanks Annie!  I love it here!


----------



## dcooney4

lexibrenna said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi and to post pics of my new dusty blue large satchel I received yesterday from QVC.  She's a beaut!!  I'm so pleased!!  This was a hard color to find and I couldn't believe I got her!!  Happy happy joy joy!



Very pretty congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

So glad to see that I am not the only one who organizes the things in her purse into little 'bags'. My husband thinks I'm crazy. But this way I know where everything is.....


----------



## Pursanista

lexibrenna said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I bought this color for my daughter for Christmas!  I can't wait for her to open her gift and see her reaction!  She's been coveting my black one so I know she will love this.  I also really dig your purse organizer.  I will have to check those out online.  Very nice!



Thanks! Did you get this same style and size? You'll definitely need your video camera for that moment!

It is a heavy bag. Mine is 3 pounds empty and about 5 pounds full. I'm even trying to eliminate some of the stuff I carry and it still weighs in at about 4 1/2 pounds. But I really don't leave the house that much. My purse is more of a repository where I put everything I need everyday so that I don't have to look all over the house for it. Plus it's a security object!!

I haven't been using that purse organizer much but I think it will work well in the satchel. One thing I don't like about it is that the bottom of the organizer is black, so it is difficult to see the contents that aren't in the pockets. I might buy another one, but they are about $22 or so.

Thanks for your reply, BTW!!


----------



## Pursanista

lexibrenna said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi and to post pics of my new dusty blue large satchel I received yesterday from QVC.  She's a beaut!!  I'm so pleased!!  This was a hard color to find and I couldn't believe I got her!!  Happy happy joy joy!



Happy happy joy joy indeed! Congrats! What a gorgy color. That is the color my husband thought I should get when we first saw them over a year ago. And he is really picky, so I guess you should be flattered??!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Pursanista

bagee said:


> I have this satchel in moss
> I think she's beautiful but very heavy and i wish her short straps were a bit longer....I've only worn her 2-3 times. My question is will she slouch after wearing her more? I'm hoping so but don't know. This is the only D&B bag i own. TIA!



The pics I've seen of this bag after being worn for a few months show that the leather softens, becomes more supple and does the little "smiley" slouch. Plus she will probably darken a bit and start to patina, which really looks beautiful, IMHO.


----------



## Pursanista

Florentine owners...I would like your opinion.

I have a Chestnut satchel.

For the 13th Day of Dooney, the zip around small wallet in Florentine is available in Chestnut, Natural, and Royal Blue.

If I buy one, I'm thinking Royal Blue. But then I wonder if matchy matchy might be better.

Which color would you get?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Pursanista said:
			
		

> Florentine owners...I would like your opinion.
> 
> I have a Chestnut satchel.
> 
> For the 13th Day of Dooney, the zip around small wallet in Florentine is available in Chestnut, Natural, and Royal Blue.
> 
> If I buy one, I'm thinking Royal Blue. But then I wonder if matchy matchy might be better.
> 
> Which color would you get?



Personally I would get blue because its a fun pop of color that will accent the bag but look great in anything else also.  can't go wrong any way you go though


----------



## bagee

Pursanista said:


> The pics I've seen of this bag after being worn for a few months show that the leather softens, becomes more supple and does the little "smiley" slouch. Plus she will probably darken a bit and start to patina, which really looks beautiful, IMHO.



Thank you!!!


----------



## bagee

Pursanista said:


> Florentine owners...I would like your opinion.
> 
> I have a Chestnut satchel.
> 
> For the 13th Day of Dooney, the zip around small wallet in Florentine is available in Chestnut, Natural, and Royal Blue.
> 
> If I buy one, I'm thinking Royal Blue. But then I wonder if matchy matchy might be better.
> 
> Which color would you get?



I would get blue...i love browns and blues together!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Pursanista said:


> Florentine owners...I would like your opinion.
> 
> I have a Chestnut satchel.
> 
> For the 13th Day of Dooney, the zip around small wallet in Florentine is available in Chestnut, Natural, and Royal Blue.
> 
> If I buy one, I'm thinking Royal Blue. But then I wonder if matchy matchy might be better.
> 
> Which color would you get?



When I got the fuchsia, I was wondering the same thing.  I was going to get the wallet that matched, but I decided on the Brahmin.  It is a fuchsia color, but not completely matchy-matchy.  I am sooo glad that I didn't get the wallet that exactly matches........


----------



## lexibrenna

Pursanista said:


> Thanks! Did you get this same style and size? You'll definitely need your video camera for that moment!
> 
> It is a heavy bag. Mine is 3 pounds empty and about 5 pounds full. I'm even trying to eliminate some of the stuff I carry and it still weighs in at about 4 1/2 pounds. But I really don't leave the house that much. My purse is more of a repository where I put everything I need everyday so that I don't have to look all over the house for it. Plus it's a security object!!
> 
> I haven't been using that purse organizer much but I think it will work well in the satchel. One thing I don't like about it is that the bottom of the organizer is black, so it is difficult to see the contents that aren't in the pockets. I might buy another one, but they are about $22 or so.
> 
> Thanks for your reply, BTW!!



Yes I got the same one you have the large Florentine satchel in the chestnut.  I wanted to unwrap it and play with it...lol...but I'll let my daughter have the pleasure of doing that.  I will probably videotape her, thanks for the suggestion!  

I use my black large satchel quite often, and yep you're right about it being heavy.  I wish they had made the long strap more shoulder friendly because walking around with it for a long time starts to wear down on your shoulders and even as a cross body.  

And I love the idea of an organizer.  I think I will pick up one myself.  You ladies are such enablers and I love it!  This will make my life easier!


----------



## lexibrenna

Pursanista said:


> Happy happy joy joy indeed! Congrats! What a gorgy color. That is the color my husband thought I should get when we first saw them over a year ago. And he is really picky, so I guess you should be flattered??!!
> 
> Enjoy!!



Thank you!!  I can't wait to take her out!


----------



## lexibrenna

I'm really loving my new bag.  I did notice that she is a very lovely shade of pale blue with grey tones.  Does anyone know if dusty blue bags darken over time?  When I did a web search I noticed that a few bags looked darker almost a sky blue.  Just curious because I know some colors change over time.  I can't wait to see!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lexibrenna said:


> Yes I got the same one you have the large Florentine satchel in the chestnut.  I wanted to unwrap it and play with it...lol...but I'll let my daughter have the pleasure of doing that.  I will probably videotape her, thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> I use my black large satchel quite often, and yep you're right about it being heavy.  I wish they had made the long strap more shoulder friendly because walking around with it for a long time starts to wear down on your shoulders and even as a cross body.
> 
> And I love the idea of an organizer.  I think I will pick up one myself.  You ladies are such enablers and I love it!  This will make my life easier!



If you go to *pursetogo.com* and use the coupon *dawn* you will get either 10 or 15% off any order.  I bought one for my LV and I love it.  I got the red, so the inside is very clear and visible.


----------



## gatorgirl07

lexibrenna said:


> I'm really loving my new bag.  I did notice that she is a very lovely shade of pale blue with grey tones.  Does anyone know if dusty blue bags darken over time?  When I did a web search I noticed that a few bags looked darker almost a sky blue.  Just curious because I know some colors change over time.  I can't wait to see!



I do know that the natural will darken over time, not sure about the blue.  The colors are sometimes different with the dooney florentine colors.  Not sure why that is, but the fuchsia I got and the fuchsia that the other ladies ordered may not be the same.  My friend and I both bought red flo hobos, and the color of mine is darker than hers.  The pebble of the leather can also be different


----------



## lexibrenna

gatorgirl07 said:


> If you go to *pursetogo.com* and use the coupon *dawn* you will get either 10 or 15% off any order.  I bought one for my LV and I love it.  I got the red, so the inside is very clear and visible.


Thanks I will definitely be checking this site out!!  I will probably go for a bright color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lexibrenna said:


> Thanks I will definitely be checking this site out!!  I will probably go for a bright color!



They have all different sizes and colors.  Some are super bright and some are monochromatic.  They also have some animal prints, that are too stinkin' adorable!


----------



## lexibrenna

gatorgirl07 said:


> I do know that the natural will darken over time, not sure about the blue.  The colors are sometimes different with the dooney florentine colors.  Not sure why that is, but the fuchsia I got and the fuchsia that the other ladies ordered may not be the same.  My friend and I both bought red flo hobos, and the color of mine is darker than hers.  The pebble of the leather can also be different



I love the texture of my blue Florentine! It's much smoother than my other bag. My black is definitely more pebbled which I love too.  My chestnut Florentine drawstring is pretty smooth too.  Interesting in the variation but lovely each way.


----------



## gatorgirl07

lexibrenna said:


> I love the texture of my blue Florentine! It's much smoother than my other bag. My black is definitely more pebbled which I love too.  My chestnut Florentine drawstring is pretty smooth too.  Interesting in the variation but lovely each way.



I think that is what makes each one so special


----------



## annie1

Fushia satchel is on it's way &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## SewSweet1

My chestnut florentine is very smooth - the black one at the store was more pebbled - but it was also more soft.


----------



## annie1

my computer is giving me fits.......but my python satchel is gaping between the strap and the zipper my other one do not anyone else have this problem


----------



## AshTx.1

Do you guys know if the chestnut darkens over time? If it does would it look more like the T-Moro color?


----------



## gatorgirl07

AshTx.1 said:


> Do you guys know if the chestnut darkens over time? If it does would it look more like the T-Moro color?



I really don't know if the chestnut color darkens.  I do know that the natural color will darken to almost a chestnut color after use.  I have the large credit card wallet in natural that is as dark as the chestnut.  It hasn't gotten any darker, but then I haven't been using it as much as when I first bought it either.  If you would like me to take a pic of my natural and show you the progression of the darkening, just let me know.  I am pretty sure that I have a pic of it on instagram, but I will be deleting my account with them in the next few days since they will be selling all their pics to third parties in the next year


----------



## AshTx.1

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really don't know if the chestnut color darkens.  I do know that the natural color will darken to almost a chestnut color after use.  I have the large credit card wallet in natural that is as dark as the chestnut.  It hasn't gotten any darker, but then I haven't been using it as much as when I first bought it either.  If you would like me to take a pic of my natural and show you the progression of the darkening, just let me know.  I am pretty sure that I have a pic of it on instagram, but I will be deleting my account with them in the next few days since they will be selling all their pics to third parties in the next year



Sure, I would like seeing that, if you have the time!


----------



## gatorgirl07

AshTx.1 said:


> Sure, I would like seeing that, if you have the time!



No problemo.  Give me a sec


----------



## gatorgirl07

I hope this works......


----------



## gatorgirl07

stupid pic link isn't working.  let me try something else


----------



## AshTx.1

Awww thanks for trying!  It's about to be my bedtime, but I will check back tomorrow.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I can't get the iphone app for the purse forum to open, so I can't get my pic to upload from instagram.  i am not sure how to do anything else.  i could mail it to you........


----------



## Halloweenmommy

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't get the iphone app for the purse forum to open, so I can't get my pic to upload from instagram.  i am not sure how to do anything else.  i could mail it to you........



My app isn't working either.  Maybe they are working on adding a DF forum and its slowing the system??!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Halloweenmommy said:


> My app isn't working either.  Maybe they are working on adding a DF forum and its slowing the system??!!



We could only hope, but it's doubtful.  I wish they would just do it already so that I don't have to look through all the posts I really don't care about :lolots:


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:


> We could only hope, but it's doubtful.  I wish they would just do it already so that I don't have to look through all the posts I really don't care about :lolots:


OMG and I thought I was the only one......my app wont open either


----------



## annie1

my fushia satchel is on the UPS truck for delivery today.....reveal tonight hopefully the link on my Iphone WILL BE FIXED BY THEN


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:


> my computer is giving me fits.......but my python satchel is gaping between the strap and the zipper my other one do not anyone else have this problem



Took the satchel back to Dillards the SA said it looked like a zipper issue and noticed the gap also with my receipt I exchanged it for the Black python Satchel bag
http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...Bag_301_-1_301_503440351?df=03839945_zi_black


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:


> OMG and I thought I was the only one......my app wont open either



The server has problems so they turned off the app for the Iphones just FYI


----------



## gatorgirl07

I thought I was crazy!  It just continually said loading.  At least you were able to exchange it.  I can't even get the links from email to open correctly......
I wonder when the app will be fixed.......it's kind of annoying


----------



## Halloweenmommy

annie1 said:


> The server has problems so they turned off the app for the Iphones just FYI



Thanks for the info!  I was beginning to think I had lost my mind!


----------



## SewSweet1

annie1 said:


> my fushia satchel is on the UPS truck for delivery today.....reveal tonight hopefully the link on my Iphone WILL BE FIXED BY THEN



Wow that was fast - didn't you just order on the 17th? You mean the Dillen special I assume?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yay!!  You are going to love it!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I am so incredibly jealous!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see it. I hope I can get mine sorted out so they ship the dang thing!




annie1 said:


> my fushia satchel is on the UPS truck for delivery today.....reveal tonight hopefully the link on my Iphone WILL BE FIXED BY THEN


----------



## Halloweenmommy

Is there a difference between the Satchel and the Medium Satchel?  Both are showing L 15"   W 6.5"   H 9.5".

Am I missing something?


----------



## seton

all the flo satchels in the new color Raspberry were 25 off, plus another 20 off at my local Lord n Taylor. check yours if u are interested.


----------



## seton

Halloweenmommy said:


> Is there a difference between the Satchel and the Medium Satchel?  Both are showing L 15"   W 6.5"   H 9.5".
> 
> Am I missing something?



no, you're right.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

seton said:


> no, you're right.



Thanks!  Leave it to Dooney to confuse me!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I wish we had these stores around me, but it is probably better for my cc that there isn't.  The only thing I can do is look online 



seton said:


> all the flo satchels in the new color Raspberry were 25 off, plus another 20 off at my local Lord n Taylor. check yours if u are interested.


----------



## AshTx.1

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't get the iphone app for the purse forum to open, so I can't get my pic to upload from instagram.  i am not sure how to do anything else.  i could mail it to you........



Oh, you don't have to go through all that! I am curious, but I can wait.


----------



## gatorgirl07

The iPhone app is still not working!  What the heck!?





AshTx.1 said:


> Oh, you don't have to go through all that! I am curious, but I can wait.


----------



## catx

Please guys any of you own the florentine in Taupe? I would really like to see the bag in reality. Thanks a lot!


----------



## annie1

SewSweet1 said:


> Wow that was fast - didn't you just order on the 17th? You mean the Dillen special I assume?




Yes it arrived last night UPS  if the stuif Iphone link would work I could send pics wil try with my camera....its bright thats for sure will use it for the spring/summer


----------



## Panders77

Halloweenmommy said:


> Is there a difference between the Satchel and the Medium Satchel?  Both are showing L 15"   W 6.5"   H 9.5".
> 
> Am I missing something?



I love your avatar!  Too cute!!!


----------



## Pursanista

catx said:


> Please guys any of you own the florentine in Taupe? I would really like to see the bag in reality. Thanks a lot!



fieldsinspring posted pics of hers:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...e-florentine-vachetta-satchel-666430-145.html

#2170; page 145.


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have it in the Dillen which is similar to the florentine but doesn't scratch and is a bit lighter. I actually am trying to get the fuchsia instead but the taupe is a beautiful color!!!!! 




catx said:


> Please guys any of you own the florentine in Taupe? I would really like to see the bag in reality. Thanks a lot!


----------



## fieldsinspring

annie1 said:


> Yes it arrived last night UPS  if the stuif Iphone link would work I could send pics wil try with my camera....its bright thats for sure will use it for the spring/summer



I can't believe you got it already!!  I'm dying for mine and after all of yesterdays circus I got yet another email this morning saying my card declined  I have just about had it but this was THEE bag for me.. so frustrated!!!!!


----------



## catx

Pursanista said:


> fieldsinspring posted pics of hers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...e-florentine-vachetta-satchel-666430-145.html
> 
> #2170; page 145.



Oh thanks a lot, missed this pic! Oh god, I think I´m in love with the Taupe version..


----------



## seton

Pursanista said:


> fieldsinspring posted pics of hers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...e-florentine-vachetta-satchel-666430-145.html
> 
> #2170; page 145.




that is the Dillen1 taupe, not the florentine taupe


----------



## gatorgirl07

What do you ladies think of this coach scarf as an embellishment for my fuchsia satchel?


----------



## mrsroboto

gatorgirl07 said:


> What do you ladies think of this coach scarf as an embellishment for my fuchsia satchel?



I don't see a pic? :wondering


----------



## gatorgirl07

Sorry, guys.  Didn't realize that the image didn't paste.
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...896&sads=e5JPtMtxZ4JSfuQZul-Dad6pFyM&sadssc=1


----------



## AshTx.1

So... after wanting this bag for FOREVER... I finally broke down & got one!

I found one on Ebay & got it authenticated here, which they said it looked ok, then when I received it, I posted pictures of it again (I can be paranoid... lol) in the authenticate this section. I didn't get a response yet, but it looks fine to me. Y'all can probably let me know if it isn't! But anyways... here it is... 

Small Florentine Satchel in Chestnut.


----------



## gatorgirl07

It's beautiful AshTx


----------



## gatorgirl07

http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/u...9E5-1421-0000010E43A3030C.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums...44DBDB-1421-0000010E5398FFAD.jpg?t=1356056667


----------



## carterazo

AshTx.1 said:


> So... after wanting this bag for FOREVER... I finally broke down & got one!
> 
> I found one on Ebay & got it authenticated here, which they said it looked ok, then when I received it, I posted pictures of it again (I can be paranoid... lol) in the authenticate this section. I didn't get a response yet, but it looks fine to me. Y'all can probably let me know if it isn't! But anyways... here it is...
> 
> Small Florentine Satchel in Chestnut.



Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy!
 (I've been wanting the same one for a while my self, but can't bear to pay full price. )


----------



## Eccentrik3

Where is the best place to order the satchel? I've heard some of the ones from department stores come in not fresh. I was thinking if I ordered from Dooney it would be completely new. However, I really like Nordstrom's return policy. Where did everyone purchase theirs from?


----------



## gatorgirl07

I ordered mine during the days of Dooney from Dooney dot com


----------



## annie1

Eccentrik3 said:
			
		

> Where is the best place to order the satchel? I've heard some of the ones from department stores come in not fresh. I was thinking if I ordered from Dooney it would be completely new. However, I really like Nordstrom's return policy. Where did everyone purchase theirs from?



Same here


----------



## annie1

xxxxx


----------



## jailnurse93

AshTx.1 said:


> So... after wanting this bag for FOREVER... I finally broke down & got one!
> 
> I found one on Ebay & got it authenticated here, which they said it looked ok, then when I received it, I posted pictures of it again (I can be paranoid... lol) in the authenticate this section. I didn't get a response yet, but it looks fine to me. Y'all can probably let me know if it isn't! But anyways... here it is...
> 
> Small Florentine Satchel in Chestnut.



Very nice!  LOVE the chestnut!  I had a hard time deciding between chestnut and natural.  Gotta love ebay for the deals you find; I have something coming today!


----------



## mrsroboto

Eccentrik3 said:


> Where is the best place to order the satchel? I've heard some of the ones from department stores come in not fresh. I was thinking if I ordered from Dooney it would be completely new. However, I really like Nordstrom's return policy. Where did everyone purchase theirs from?



I ordered mine from Macy's during friends and family sale. It was not packaged well so I recommend you buy it in store rather than online. I ended up exchanging in-store to find one that I liked. The one I received in the mail was scratched and the leather was not smooth.


----------



## jailnurse93

Eccentrik3 said:


> Where is the best place to order the satchel? I've heard some of the ones from department stores come in not fresh. I was thinking if I ordered from Dooney it would be completely new. However, I really like Nordstrom's return policy. Where did everyone purchase theirs from?



I got mine in store, at Macy's Friend's and Family.  I would prefer to shop in store for items; especially leather goods but there is only a small Macy's close by.  I have returned 3 pair of Frye Harness boots that I ordered online in the past 2 weeks due to problems/inconsistencies.  I'm getting really discouraged.

I did like choosing my satchel at Macy's.  I do believe that mine had sat in the store for awhile.  I chose one in natural that has a wonderful patina.  There were some that were much lighter but I really liked this one.  My keyfinder strap inside the purse is leather and I know that Dooney now makes them out of nylon so I definetely got an older one.  Hey, I hand picked it!  I rarely get to do that.


----------



## gatorgirl07

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> I got mine in store, at Macy's Friend's and Family.  I would prefer to shop in store for items; especially leather goods but there is only a small Macy's close by.  I have returned 3 pair of Frye Harness boots that I ordered online in the past 2 weeks due to problems/inconsistencies.  I'm getting really discouraged.
> 
> I did like choosing my satchel at Macy's.  I do believe that mine had sat in the store for awhile.  I chose one in natural that has a wonderful patina.  There were some that were much lighter but I really liked this one.  My keyfinder strap inside the purse is leather and I know that Dooney now makes them out of nylon so I definetely got an older one.  Hey, I hand picked it!  I rarely get to do that.



The satchel that I ordered from Dooney also has a leather key finder. I wonder if they are keeping the leather ones in all of the medium satchel instead of the stupid looking nylon one?


----------



## jailnurse93

gatorgirl07 said:


> The satchel that I ordered from Dooney also has a leather key finder. I wonder if they are keeping the leather ones in all of the medium satchel instead of the stupid looking nylon one?




LOL...I like how on QVC they promote that nylon keystrap like it's a GREAT thing!  Maybe for some, but me, I will pick leather every time!


----------



## seton

jailnurse93 said:


> LOL...I like how on QVC they promote that nylon keystrap like it's a GREAT thing!  Maybe for some, but me, I will pick leather every time!




whenever I come to that portion of the program, I'm always afraid that I will receive a permanent injury from rolling my eyes too hard


----------



## seton

Eccentrik3 said:


> Where is the best place to order the satchel? I've heard some of the ones from department stores come in not fresh. I was thinking if I ordered from Dooney it would be completely new. However, I really like Nordstrom's return policy. Where did everyone purchase theirs from?



i bought mine at a dooney retail store when they were about 45% off. I looked at 3 of the same color before the SA got tired of going into the backroom and made me choose from between the 3. Betches.


----------



## gatorgirl07

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> LOL...I like how on QVC they promote that nylon keystrap like it's a GREAT thing!  Maybe for some, but me, I will pick leather every time!



Me too!


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:
			
		

> i bought mine at a dooney retail store when they were about 45% off. I looked at 3 of the same color before the SA got tired of going into the backroom and made me choose from between the 3. Betches.



Lol. Lmbo


----------



## gatorgirl07

I wish there was a  like button for posts like there is on facebook.  



seton said:


> whenever I come to that portion of the program, I'm always afraid that I will receive a permanent injury from rolling my eyes too hard


----------



## jailnurse93

LOL, you guys are toooo funny!


----------



## SewSweet1

seton said:


> whenever I come to that portion of the program, I'm always afraid that I will receive a permanent injury from rolling my eyes too hard



Bahaha (agreed) 

I ordered mine from Macy's - also had horrible packaging but it was good leather and managed to arrive miraculously undamaged even though they essentially shipped it to me in a taped up garbage bag... (polymailer).

Mine had the nylon strap too. The one I was eyeing at our local Younkers (in black) had the leather strap. ALMOST got that one. But really wanted a chestnut this time. Maybe I'll get lucky and the black one I wanted will still be there when I want to go back for a black  I am feeling a little "pokemon" about this handbag "gotta catchem all"


----------



## mrsroboto

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> The satchel that I ordered from Dooney also has a leather key finder. I wonder if they are keeping the leather ones in all of the medium satchel instead of the stupid looking nylon one?



I thought they changed to nylon because it was more durable as a key holder. It's easy to tear the leather as opposed to nylon. I don't mind the nylon since I don't use the key holder. I can see why people want the leather though


----------



## weezer

Hi gals, I just have one question: Did any of you water-proof your Florentine satchel or did you just leave it alone? I plan to use this bag as my 'workhorse'!
(I live in an area where it frequently rains)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Millee

weezer said:


> Hi gals, I just have one question: Did any of you water-proof your Florentine satchel or did you just leave it alone? I plan to use this bag as my 'workhorse'!
> (I live in an area where it frequently rains)



Hi I did not waterproof my bag and have been caught in the rain a few times. I panicked the first time it happened as these horrible little dots seemed to stain, but within 10 minutes of getting home it dried and they disappeared 100%, no staining.

I also went out to lunch with a friend and she spilled iced tea ALL OVER my bag. I almost started crying. It had this massive dark spot on the top about the size of a basketball. Within 15 minutes it had dried and there is zero evidence it was ever wet.


----------



## weezer

Millee said:


> Hi I did not waterproof my bag and have been caught in the rain a few times. I panicked the first time it happened as these horrible little dots seemed to stain, but within 10 minutes of getting home it dried and they disappeared 100%, no staining.
> 
> I also went out to lunch with a friend and she spilled iced tea ALL OVER my bag. I almost started crying. It had this massive dark spot on the top about the size of a basketball. Within 15 minutes it had dried and there is zero evidence it was ever wet.



Ah, good to know! Thanks Millee! I will be using this bag for work and travel


----------



## jailnurse93

weezer said:


> Hi gals, I just have one question: Did any of you water-proof your Florentine satchel or did you just leave it alone? I plan to use this bag as my 'workhorse'!
> (I live in an area where it frequently rains)
> 
> Thanks in advance



I've had my Natural just a few weeks now and I've been caught in the rain with it 4 times already and not a watermark on it and no, I did not waterproof.  I look at the little duckie emblem on the bag and trust that it will be ok.


----------



## AshTx.1

Thanks for your comments y'all! I am OBSESSED with this bag. I am so glad I finally took the plunge. It's the perfect size (for me, I got the small) and the color is gorgeous. It's perfect that I can choose to carry it as a satchel or crossbody.

Also... I don't find the bag heavy. The only time to me it feels heavy is if I carry it by the handles, by hand. When I hold it in the crook of my arm or crossbody, it really doesn't feel that heavy. I can notice a little difference in the weight, but nothing major. 

I just can't express enough how much I love it.


----------



## weezer

jailnurse93 said:


> I've had my Natural just a few weeks now and I've been caught in the rain with it 4 times already and not a watermark on it and no, I did not waterproof.  I look at the little duckie emblem on the bag and trust that it will be ok.



 Hi jailnurse, so glad to hear your Natural is taking to the rain like a duck
I got the Chestnut at Macy's. I was afraid to take my bag out in the rainstorm the other day so I wrapped a plastic bag over it as i dashed out to my car!


----------



## gatorgirl07

weezer said:
			
		

> Hi jailnurse, so glad to hear your Natural is taking to the rain like a duck
> I got the Chestnut at Macy's. I was afraid to take my bag out in the rainstorm the other day so I wrapped a plastic bag over it as i dashed out to my car!



A lot of people keep a bag or two in the Florentines just in case they get caught out in the rain. Just a thought.....


----------



## seton

I read that some people's flo get no watermarks.
Yet, I have seen with my own eyes someone's flo satchel with a bazillion watermarks on it. She held it up to me and told me to beware. It was either the olive or moss color btw.


----------



## chowlover2

I waterproofed mine. Ages ago, I had a Dooney that I spent a fortune for ( at that time of my life ) and it spotted terribly. Blisters all over the bag that would not go away. I had thought spending that kind of money I would get a waterproof bag. Anyway, wanted no such thing to happen with this one, so I followed Docride's advice in the Hermes thread. 3 days applying Blackrock, allowing 24 hrs between coats, then 2 days of Obenauf's with 24 hrs between coats. A year later she looks as good as new.


----------



## seton

Do not use Blackrock on flo unless you dont mind it darkening about 2 shades darker. Permanently.


----------



## chowlover2

seton said:


> Do not use Blackrock on flo unless you dont mind it darkening about 2 shades darker. Permanently.



Mine didn't darken, I have the stamped ostrich so maybe it's different leather?


----------



## seton

it's a different leather


----------



## gatorgirl07

A lot of people who own Dooneys, swear by APPLEGUARD.  I have used it on a red nubuck jones and it worked wonderfully.  As far as I know, the only place to get it is amazon


----------



## weezer

gatorgirl07 said:


> A lot of people keep a bag or two in the Florentines just in case they get caught out in the rain. Just a thought.....



Yes this is definitely a good idea...I need to get into the habit of stashing a plastic bag in my handbags! 
(I have a new bottle of Collonil water-proof spray that I haven't used yet)


----------



## gatorgirl07

I used appleguard on my nubuck jones satchel



weezer said:


> Yes this is definitely a good idea...I need to get into the habit of stashing a plastic bag in my handbags!
> (I have a new bottle of Collonil water-proof spray that I haven't used yet)


----------



## mrsroboto

I have gotten rain spots on my small chestnut satchel but it fades away and looks like new! It's storming right now and I plan on taking it out later. I haven't used any protectant spray so we'll see! I believe if you look at Dooney's care instruction for the Florentine leather, they say the rain marks fade away without any protection needed.


----------



## lexibrenna

weezer said:


> Hi jailnurse, so glad to hear your Natural is taking to the rain like a duck
> I got the Chestnut at Macy's. I was afraid to take my bag out in the rainstorm the other day so I wrapped a plastic bag over it as i dashed out to my car!


Good to keep your dust bag that came with your purse in your car on yucky days just in case.


----------



## mrsroboto

I just braved a windy rainstorm. Bag got absolutely soaked. Looks good as new!! I'm not worried at all


----------



## sallyca

I've had the natural vachetta get soaked in a rainstorm but it dried with no marks.


----------



## dcooney4

I would not put a blue dust bag on a wet handbag. You might get color transfer.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Some people have had color transfer issues with their dust bags and they haven't been wet or anything. They have just been in their closets. Especially with light colored bags





			
				dcooney4 said:
			
		

> I would not put a blue dust bag on a wet handbag. You might get color transfer.


----------



## Brwneyed1

I am so eyeing this bag (sighs) .  I thought it was not supposed to  spot if it get water on it so it's interesting that some of you are saying it does. I want to know is it heavy to carry ?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Some people's bag do spot and some don't. It may be because if the different colors or what not. 

I have this bag, and it isn't heavy to me, but on the other hand, I have always carried large bags. I love mine!


----------



## weezer

I really love this bag too It's so sturdy and well-made.
Like gatorgirl, I too love big bags so the weight doesn't bother me. Also, the thick leather is worth the weight, imo


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Some people's bag do spot and some don't. It may be because if the different colors or what not.
> 
> I have this bag, and it isn't heavy to me, but on the other hand, I have always carried large bags. I love mine!



Well my neighbor says my bag is starting to smell like leather.


----------



## annie1

Merry Christmas from Derry Ireland.  &#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#128077;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yay!!!




			
				annie1 said:
			
		

> Well my neighbor says my bag is starting to smell like leather.


----------



## gatorgirl07

annie1 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas from Derry Ireland.  cdf84cdf84cdf84cdf84cdf84ddc4d



Merry Christmas Annie!!


----------



## jailnurse93

I love the smell of my Natural!  I love the color and the texture also.  My favorite part is reaching inside and feeling that suede in the first few inches....I just love that!  The weight of it does not bother me at all.  But like *weezer* and *gatorgirl07*, I am accustomed to larger, heavier bags.


----------



## SewSweet1

Woooo! My husband let me open my satchel today (since he and daughter sweet talked me into letting them open theirs). I am so in love! (referring to the handbag here, though my husband is ok too teehee). I love carrying it, I love feeling it, I love smelling it, I love opening it and looking inside. I love the way it looks opened, closed, carried over the shoulder or over the wrist - it's a great bag. Since I got the chestnut this is going to be a serious workhorse bag for me. I plan on carrying it A LOT! I will try to get some pics up soon. It's chestnut, we've all seen it, but it's like the obligatory my new baby photo lol.


----------



## SewSweet1

Ok here they are - my Chestnut Florentine Satchel with my 13 Days of Dooney Medium Dillen Satchel in Fuchsia. 

The Dillen is noticeably lighter weight than the Florentine and much "floppier" and softer. The Florentine leather is much more substantial. I really don't find myself having a preference as of yet. Will enjoy seeing how these age. 

I love both of them so much - they are the same yet have their own distinct personalities. 







(Bonus for QVC ladies - name the throw in the background LOL)


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm so glad that you love them. Wear them in good health


----------



## sparkledust

FYI All Dooney & Bourke bags are 30% off at Dillards, this is in store only as far as I know.

I got a black med Florentine Satchel, and its amazing!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I didn't realize this sale was still going on. I thought it ended in November  . This is dangerous knowledge for me.......


----------



## Bostonbean84

So after wanting this bag forever and drooling over my mom's natural.... My parents surprised me with a small natural satchel and I am IN LOVE!  They hid it behind the couch making me think all of my presents were done and then had me find it.  I screamed I was so excited.  I literally have the best parents.


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

Bostonbean84 said:
			
		

> So after wanting this bag forever and drooling over my mom's natural.... My parents surprised me with a small natural satchel and I am IN LOVE!  They hid it behind the couch making me think all of my presents were done and then had me find it.  I screamed I was so excited.  I literally have the best parents.



Congrats! You have great parents.


----------



## SewSweet1

You'll love it!


----------



## MrsDarcy

Hello Ladies,

I'm new here, and decided to sign up after reading this post. Nice to 'meet' you all =D

I'd very much like to get a D&B Florentine Satchel but am still in doubt size wise. I generally like to carry half my life around in my handbag so I'm tempted to go with the Satchel but it shouldn't look like I'm dragging around my all, a little bit of Mary Poppins if you please. So the Small Satchel also looks lovely! Any words of advice on that? Unfortunately I can't see all the photo's since some of them have been removed. 
Also, if you look on the DB website at the picture of both size satchels in red you see that there is a difference in colour, which one would be more accurate do you think? I live in Europe so I can't just pop into the store and have a look at it so that's where you come in once more!


----------



## anagem

After looking at all of the pictures on this post I'm completely obsessed with this bag. 

I was getting my first Dooney for Christmas and initially picked out the Portofino Medium Pocket Sac in Desert at a local outlet, but after seeing this bag online I had to get this one instead. 

Only problem now is that outlets don't do returns, so my bag was credited onto a card. And now I'm obsessively calling outlets, both the nearby one and the few that ship to see if I can get "my bag". Too bad none of them have anything in stock right now. I tried on the small satchel at a department store and it was the perfect size for me. Not too big, not too small. And while I'd love to get it in a natural, I'll pretty much be happy with any color at this point.


----------



## seton

Hey! anybody in Dallas can go by the DB store n pick up my satchel for me? they have the color I want at 50% off but they wont ship.


----------



## seton

anagem said:


> After looking at all of the pictures on this post I'm completely obsessed with this bag.
> 
> I was getting my first Dooney for Christmas and initially picked out the Portofino Medium Pocket Sac in Desert at a local outlet, but after seeing this bag online I had to get this one instead.
> 
> Only problem now is that outlets don't do returns, so my bag was credited onto a card. And now I'm obsessively calling outlets, both the nearby one and the few that ship to see if I can get "my bag". Too bad none of them have anything in stock right now. I tried on the small satchel at a department store and it was the perfect size for me. Not too big, not too small. And while I'd love to get it in a natural, I'll pretty much be happy with any color at this point.




well, if u will take any colour, the Reading PA outlet has ur size in Oyster. They ship. HTH.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

seton said:
			
		

> well, if u will take any colour, the Reading PA outlet has ur size in Oyster. They ship. HTH.



http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCt...?section=59059

I have a Dooney Outlet question. Do some of the outlets ship their items and some don't? I called the Illinois outlet about the bag I linked to above. They said they have it but it isn't on their ship-able list? I asked about the fabric version of the bag too. They have it but it is also not able to be shipped. I asked if they ship anything and she said it "depends". 

Do any of the outlets ship, no matter what the bag is? Or are some bags just tagged do not ship and therefore no outlets can ship that particular bag?


----------



## seton

MrsDarcy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, and decided to sign up after reading this post. Nice to 'meet' you all =D
> 
> I'd very much like to get a D&B Florentine Satchel but am still in doubt size wise. I generally like to carry half my life around in my handbag so I'm tempted to go with the Satchel but it shouldn't look like I'm dragging around my all, a little bit of Mary Poppins if you please. So the Small Satchel also looks lovely! Any words of advice on that? Unfortunately I can't see all the photo's since some of them have been removed.
> Also, if you look on the DB website at the picture of both size satchels in red you see that there is a difference in colour, which one would be more accurate do you think? I live in Europe so I can't just pop into the store and have a look at it so that's where you come in once more!



Hi, sorry noone has responded. Welcome to TPF.

In answer to your Q, I would say that the color of the red medium satchel is more color true. IRL, it is a tomato red.


----------



## seton

Halloweenmommy said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCt...?section=59059
> 
> I have a Dooney Outlet question. Do some of the outlets ship their items and some don't? I called the Illinois outlet about the bag I linked to above. They said they have it but it isn't on their ship-able list? I asked about the fabric version of the bag too. They have it but it is also not able to be shipped. I asked if they ship anything and she said it "depends".
> 
> Do any of the outlets ship, no matter what the bag is? Or are some bags just tagged do not ship and therefore no outlets can ship that particular bag?




I think that's their standard answer so I cant say with certainty that Reading will ship anything in their store but Reading will ship more readily than most DB outlets. They are in the middle of nowhere from what i heard so they are eager to please. 

I heard that the Illinois outlet in particular is not very helpful. 
My favorite DB outlet after Reading is one of the Orlando ones (Vero?). They usually ship too.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

seton said:
			
		

> I think that's their standard answer so I cant say with certainty that Reading will ship anything in their store but Reading will ship more readily than most DB outlets. They are in the middle of nowhere from what i heard so they are eager to please.
> 
> I heard that the Illinois outlet in particular is not very helpful.
> My favorite DB outlet after Reading is one of the Orlando ones (Vero?). They usually ship too.



Thank you!  I'm going to call Reading now!


----------



## Halloweenmommy

Halloweenmommy said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I'm going to call Reading now!



The bag I'm looking for, Large Pocket Satchel, Dillen II, in black is available at the Vero FL store, but not Reading PA.  The nice person I spoke to said that she will talk with their shipping expert SA and they will get back to me.  It may take a week for them to get back to me, and the SA doesn't even know if at is a "ship-able" bag.

SO...  I think I'm going to have to order it online.  Does anyone know if there are DB New Years sales online?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Welcome to the forum, MrsDarcy!! 

I don't know if the Illinois outlet will ship, but I do know that the Reading, Pa outlet will ship almost anything.  Also the Las Vegas outlet will ship almost anything also.  Their number is (702) 870-3300

Some bag are on their "do not ship" list, and I don't know what the difference in the bags is, but I know that a lot of the ladies on the DF have had really good luck with the Vegas outlet


----------



## AshTx.1

MrsDarcy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, and decided to sign up after reading this post. Nice to 'meet' you all =D
> 
> I'd very much like to get a D&B Florentine Satchel but am still in doubt size wise. I generally like to carry half my life around in my handbag so I'm tempted to go with the Satchel but it shouldn't look like I'm dragging around my all, a little bit of Mary Poppins if you please. So the Small Satchel also looks lovely! Any words of advice on that? Unfortunately I can't see all the photo's since some of them have been removed.
> Also, if you look on the DB website at the picture of both size satchels in red you see that there is a difference in colour, which one would be more accurate do you think? I live in Europe so I can't just pop into the store and have a look at it so that's where you come in once more!



Hello  I have the small satchel, but it is in the chestnut color. So I can maybe help you out size wise. Personally, I don't think the small is "small" at all. The small florentine satchel is actually the biggest bag I own! LOL. I'm not really much of a big bag person, more of a medium bag person. I carry my Kindle Touch, Victoria's secret small makeup bag, keys, phone, mini calendar, hairbrush, wallet, and camera in there and have quite a bit of room left to spare. You MIGHT be able to fit a thin cardigan/sweater in there, depending on how much other stuff is in the bag. 

Hope that helps somewhat...welcome to the forum!


----------



## AshTx.1

Bostonbean84 said:


> So after wanting this bag forever and drooling over my mom's natural.... My parents surprised me with a small natural satchel and I am IN LOVE!  They hid it behind the couch making me think all of my presents were done and then had me find it.  I screamed I was so excited.  I literally have the best parents.



So sweet... that is awesome!


----------



## AshTx.1

Oh yeah... and I know this was posted a few pages back, but I will chime in my two cents... I got caught in heavy rain on Christmas Day with my week old Florentine. I was so afraid because it had water spots from the rain on it... but within ten minutes or so, it completely dried up & couldn't tell that it was rained on! I have the chestnut, BTW.


----------



## Katiesmama

Do the scratches really rub out like they say they do?   I saw a bag in Dillards the other day, and it was really really scratched up.  I'd never pay full price for it looking like it did and I tried unobtrusively to see if they'd rub out and wasn't successful.  But since I was trying without wanting to look like I was, maybe it's not a fair test.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Some of the ones that aren't too deep will rub out, but if they are really deep in the leather, they will not.  The darker colors show the scratches less than the lighter colors, but most should rub out with the oils in your skin



Katiesmama said:


> Do the scratches really rub out like they say they do?   I saw a bag in Dillards the other day, and it was really really scratched up.  I'd never pay full price for it looking like it did and I tried unobtrusively to see if they'd rub out and wasn't successful.  But since I was trying without wanting to look like I was, maybe it's not a fair test.


----------



## SewSweet1

MrsDarcy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here, and decided to sign up after reading this post. Nice to 'meet' you all =D
> 
> I'd very much like to get a D&B Florentine Satchel but am still in doubt size wise. I generally like to carry half my life around in my handbag so I'm tempted to go with the Satchel but it shouldn't look like I'm dragging around my all, a little bit of Mary Poppins if you please. So the Small Satchel also looks lovely! Any words of advice on that? Unfortunately I can't see all the photo's since some of them have been removed.
> Also, if you look on the DB website at the picture of both size satchels in red you see that there is a difference in colour, which one would be more accurate do you think? I live in Europe so I can't just pop into the store and have a look at it so that's where you come in once more!



If you generally like larger bags, I'd definitely go with the regular satchel. I know I prefer larger bags and at first I had ordered a small satchel and it went back right away! There really isn't a huge difference between the two but it is just enough that I prefer to go just a bit larger. I am 5'2" and I don't find it overwhelming at all. 

I haven't seen the red in person on a full bag, but I do have the signature zip around wallet that has the little logo in florentine red and it looks pretty true red in my opinion.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have the red Mitchell bag and it is a very true red bag and ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS


----------



## Brwneyed1

Thanks you guys are giving me some ideas on how to get the bag at some sort of discount.


----------



## MrsDarcy

Thanx Sewsweet and Gatorgirl07! I think I would want to see it though... I have a short layover in LA next month, see if it is anywhere to be found! But the smaller satchel is definitely ruled out! btw I love how you can use the shoulder strap as a double to make it shorter as it shows in de video. Didn't think of that! Too bad I just missed the sale! Was The Flo on sale as well?


----------



## mrsroboto

I was wondering if anyone has this satchel in the bordeaux color. It looks like the chestnut with a hint of red and it looks absolutely beautiful on the nordstrom site. I haven't seen it in person but wondering if anyone can tell me if it looks true to color based on the nordstrom pic. 

http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3234524/

Thanks!


----------



## Brwneyed1

I have to vent a little. I am waiting for my Florentine satchel to be delivered and I'm nervous. I'm nervous that it will be to big for me (4 ft. 7in.) and that I will not like the color (Fuchsia) .


----------



## gatorgirl07

Brwneyed1 said:


> I have to vent a little. I am waiting for my Florentine satchel to be delivered and I'm nervous. I'm nervous that it will be to big for me (4 ft. 7in.) and that I will not like the color (Fuchsia) .



I wouldn't worry too much about it being to big for you. I have the medium satchel in fuchsia and I love mine. It fits me perfectly and I am only 5' 2"


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry too much about it being to big for you. I have the medium satchel in fuchsia and I love mine. It fits me perfectly and I am only 5' 2"



I'm 5ft and my satchels are the larger size.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm not sure, but I think the medium is the largest size.  I may be wrong though.......sorry I may be wrong




annie1 said:


> I'm 5ft and my satchels are the larger size.


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:


> I'm 5ft and my satchels are the larger size.


Do you mind it being big?


----------



## SewSweet1

I'm only 5'2" and I don't find the bag too large but I like large bags. For some people it is too big. I love the fushcia but I never had any doubts - I love pink in general. I guess you'll just have to wait and see. Did you get the good deal on it? Worst case scenario you can always ebay it if it doesn't work for you


----------



## Pursanista

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but I think the medium is the largest size.  I may be wrong though.......sorry I may be wrong



The satchel sizes in relation to the satchel names are confusing. The largest one, or sometimes referred to as "regular" is simply the Florentine Satchel. The middle of the three sizes is the Small, and the smallest of the three is named the Mini.


----------



## Brwneyed1

SewSweet1 said:


> I'm only 5'2" and I don't find the bag too large but I like large bags. For some people it is too big. I love the fushcia but I never had any doubts - I love pink in general. I guess you'll just have to wait and see. Did you get the good deal on it? Worst case scenario you can always ebay it if it doesn't work for you


50% off. I think I have read to many reviews. I am also preparing myself for the smell. I don't think that it will bother me because I like the smell of leather.


----------



## annie1

http://m.nordstrom.com/product/Details/3416686

I'm hoping I did this correct anyone have this bag if so thoughts on it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

annie1 said:
			
		

> http://m.nordstrom.com/product/Details/3416686
> 
> I'm hoping I did this correct anyone have this bag if so thoughts on it.



I have been eyeing this bag in the new Bordeaux or plum color. I also would like anyone's thoughts likes/dislikes on it. I am afraid of the strap drop though. I usually like at least 9"


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:


> http://m.nordstrom.com/product/Details/3416686
> 
> I'm hoping I did this correct anyone have this bag if so thoughts on it.


I'm not getting the page to show up. =(


----------



## annie1

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> I'm not getting the page to show up. =(



It's on the Nordies website the python domed satchel like the one on the solid colors or on Dillard's


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:


> It's on the Nordies website the python domed satchel like the one on the solid colors or on Dillard's


Nice bag. Enjoy =)


----------



## SewSweet1

Pursanista said:


> The satchel sizes in relation to the satchel names are confusing. The largest one, or sometimes referred to as "regular" is simply the Florentine Satchel. The middle of the three sizes is the Small, and the smallest of the three is named the Mini.



To make it more confusing, the Dillen satchel I just got in fushcia is called "medium" but it is the same size as the regular (largest) florentine.


----------



## annie1

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> Nice bag. Enjoy =)



Not sure if the python is too much


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Not sure if the python is too much



I think it's pretty but not my style.  Anyway think about it for a few days then decide. =)


----------



## annie1

SewSweet1 said:


> To make it more confusing, the Dillen satchel I just got in fushcia is called "medium" but it is the same size as the regular (largest) florentine.



That threw me off as well  guess different leather same style and size


----------



## annie1

Brwneyed1 said:


> I think it's pretty but not my style.  Anyway think about it for a few days then decide. =)



Iam tending to think that as well....its too much going on  I have the satchel in natural, fushia and in the grey ostrich...thy python is busy and I think it would look better in a solid color beside I need to be on a BAN


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:


> Iam tending to think that as well....its too much going on  I have the satchel in natural, fushia and in the grey ostrich...thy python is busy and I think it would look better in a solid color beside I need to be on a BAN



I am going to hold fast to my resolution.... Sell bags I never use , I may allow myself one or two bags this year but that's it. 

I have to share this with someone when I was at work the other day one of the unit clerks had this large BEAUTIFUL royal blue coach bag. OMG!!!! I have been looking to see what bag it was and can not find it. I am going to have to ask her when I see her again I, wish I had asked then.


----------



## annie1

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> I am going to hold fast to my resolution.... Sell bags I never use , I may allow myself one or two bags this year but that's it.
> 
> I have to share this with someone when I was at work the other day one of the unit clerks had this large BEAUTIFUL royal blue coach bag. OMG!!!! I have been looking to see what bag it was and can not find it. I am going to have to ask her when I see her again I, wish I had asked then.



I think it may be something with a butterfly in the name. I did not see it in the site


----------



## Pursanista

SewSweet1 said:


> To make it more confusing, the Dillen satchel I just got in fushcia is called "medium" but it is the same size as the regular (largest) florentine.



Indeed!! 

I suppose it's easier to memorize the style numbers at this point...


----------



## MsBusyBee

I'm not into DB much but this bag really is stunning. It is somewhat heavy but has lots of room. I love this bag.


----------



## akewa

This is the other DB besides the python satchel that I am thinking about.  Both are real nice and fit my needs but I can't buy both.


----------



## annie1

akewa said:
			
		

> This is the other DB besides the python satchel that I am thinking about.  Both are real nice and fit my needs but I can't buy both.



Nothing is attached which bags are u thinking about getting


----------



## akewa

I was referring to the DB Florentine as the one and the other the DB python satchel.  Sorry new to the board can't attach yet.


----------



## annie1

akewa said:
			
		

> I was referring to the DB Florentine as the one and the other the DB python satchel.  Sorry new to the board can't attach yet.



I just got the black python  domed satchel loving it.  Have the natural florentine and the ostrich satchel


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> I just got the black python  domed satchel loving it.  Have the natural florentine and the ostrich satchel








This one rather than the satchel style.  I'm bad very very bad.


----------



## akewa

annie1 said:


> View attachment 2003820
> 
> 
> This one rather than the satchel style.  I'm bad very very bad.



Yes, that is nice but for me it is the other the satchel style.  I love all the colors of it but that black is so verstile. It was the first one I saw when I came onto the channel.  I just had to stop and watch.


----------



## jailnurse93

akewa said:


> Yes, that is nice but for me it is the other the satchel style.  I love all the colors of it but that black is so verstile. It was the first one I saw when I came onto the channel.  I just had to stop and watch.



Dooney and Bourke does black leather sooo wonderful....so deep and rich!  Frye knows how to do brown leather crazy good but I think DB can do black leather so nice!  I want either a black Smith bag or this black pocketbook. 


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54007


----------



## MrsDarcy

Hi everyone!
Just got back from my (very short) trip to the US of A  And checked out the Dooney and Burke bags at Nordstroms. I really liked them, nice leather, finish and even though I like huuuuge bags to carry my life around in, it suited me well and didn't look like I was towing an Ikea ahopper around! My question is, are there other stores in the USA that sell these? And since I live in Holland an do not have a clue, does the Florentine Vachatta satchel ever go on sale? Or is it one of those classic shapes that never do? 
Thanks!


----------



## jailnurse93

MrsDarcy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just got back from my (very short) trip to the US of A  And checked out the Dooney and Burke bags at Nordstroms. I really liked them, nice leather, finish and even though I like huuuuge bags to carry my life around in, it suited me well and didn't look like I was towing an Ikea ahopper around! My question is, are there other stores in the USA that sell these? And since I live in Holland an do not have a clue, does the Florentine Vachatta satchel ever go on sale? Or is it one of those classic shapes that never do?
> Thanks!



I can just speak for a Macy's Dept Store as that is the only store that carries DB products in my area.  I watched for them constantly to go on sale and I was finally able to get mine 20% off during Macy's Friend's and Family sale.  I got another 25% off because I applied for a line a credit when purchasing.  Maybe some others will chime in and help.  I think I see members getting good deals at Dillard's, but not having a Dillard's nearby, I cannot say....


----------



## annie1

Dillard's had a few selected styles on sale


----------



## mrsroboto

MrsDarcy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> Just got back from my (very short) trip to the US of A  And checked out the Dooney and Burke bags at Nordstroms. I really liked them, nice leather, finish and even though I like huuuuge bags to carry my life around in, it suited me well and didn't look like I was towing an Ikea ahopper around! My question is, are there other stores in the USA that sell these? And since I live in Holland an do not have a clue, does the Florentine Vachatta satchel ever go on sale? Or is it one of those classic shapes that never do?
> Thanks!



I believe they go on sale at the outlets. Maybe call them up and see if they ship!


----------



## akewa

You could try QVC online or even DB store online.  They both have easy pay.


----------



## Brwneyed1

sallyca said:


> OMG - I got my bag the other day and I am in LOVE.  I have some smooth areas and some more pebbley/textured areas but the other posters are right - it is a natural characteristic of the leather and looks just fine.  I wouldn't say that this is a heavy bag - the leather is thick and scrumptious and it is a good size - would def hold an ipad and anything else you need.  So it's not a super lightweight bag - but I don't think it is out of line for a leather bag this size. The details and stitching and workmanship are great.
> 
> Best thing ever - the leather is amazing. I am a bit of a experimenter/risk taker and I put a big fingernail scratch on part of the leather.  It rubs right out - the leather just responds with its own natural oils and the nail scratch is completely invisible.  Also - I took a big bead of water and put it on a bit of leather on the inside. I held it carefully so the bead didn't run and let it soak right in to make a big water mark. After reading the D and B info page on how to care for this leather I wanted to make sure about how waterproof it is because I live in the Pacific NW and it rains here. A lot.  Anyhow the huge bead of water soaked right in and made a big dense water spot. About 15 mins later it was totally gone. Dried up. No outline. No visible mark. I took it outside and looked carefully for any evidence of the water spot under bright sunlight. Nothing. Nada.
> 
> So this leather may get scratched or distressed but the scratches will rub out. It can get rained on and will be fine. You don't have to spray it or anything - read the D and B info page on it. It is going to darken with age and get a great patina.  Amazing bag and amazing leather.


Thanks for the review. I'm expecting mine today and wanted to know if I should do anything before I used it. I hope I love this bag as much as everyone else loves theirs.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Hi ladies. i just received my florentine satchel in the mail. I'm a little overwhelmed. That being said I have a couple of questions for you guys. This may seem very stupid but how do I double the strap so it's not so long. My other question how do I get the top to lay down like in the pictures I have seen? You ladies that have had the bag for a while is this just something that will come in time with use? I also want to make sure that form what I have read I do not need to treat this bag before i use it. I will say I'm glad I do not consider it heavy and no smell. Thanks.


----------



## mrsroboto

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. i just received my florentine satchel in the mail. I'm a little overwhelmed. That being said I have a couple of questions for you guys. This may seem very stupid but how do I double the strap so it's not so long. My other question how do I get the top to lay down like in the pictures I have seen? You ladies that have had the bag for a while is this just something that will come in time with use? I also want to make sure that form what I have read I do not need to treat this bag before i use it. I will say I'm glad I do not consider it heavy and no smell. Thanks.



Congrats! What color did you get? 

To make the strap shorter. Unbuckle the strap. Unhook the short side and hook it with the long one. Take the long strap and put it through the empty hole and buckle it with the short side.

As for the slouchiness, it takes time for the leather to soften. Once it does, you will see a much more relaxed shape. Takes a bit of time and use.


----------



## Brwneyed1

I got it in pink. Thanks for telling me how to double the strap.


----------



## annie1

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> I got it in pink. Thanks for telling me how to double the strap.



I have instructions also on his to shorten the strap. But that's how I use mine.


----------



## LisaMo

Hi ladies,
Been awhile since I have been on the site...hope everyone is having a good New year .  Can anyone post a pic of their satchel now that it is broken in and softened ? Can't decide if I will like the look or not..


----------



## gatorgirl07

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Been awhile since I have been on the site...hope everyone is having a good New year .  Can anyone post a pic of their satchel now that it is broken in and softened ? Can't decide if I will like the look or not..








I've had mine for about a month, and it has a beautiful slouch starting


----------



## LisaMo

Oh that is very pretty, do you think the leather is a heavier quality, I saw one on a lady the leather thin....


----------



## gatorgirl07

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Oh that is very pretty, do you think the leather is a heavier quality, I saw one on a lady the leather thin....



The leather is very good quality and not as heavy to carry as the florentine, but very substantial. I am in love with this bag


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> The leather is very good quality and not as heavy to carry as the florentine, but very substantial. I am in love with this bag



Agree agree agree


----------



## Brwneyed1

I've got mine ready to go for tomorrow. Winter or not I'm using my fushia bag.


----------



## ktheartscoach

This is from the end of the summer, at that point I'd carried my large for about 8 months off and on, can't remember if I already posted this pic. The slouch is great, IMO. Enough, not too much. For reference I'm almost 5'5", size 6. HTH!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!


For those of you who has this bag, is it heavy.  Is she hard to carry with short handles. I loveeeee the Dillen with tan trim


----------



## gatorgirl07

She isn't heavy nor is she hard to carry. I am in love with this bag


----------



## LisaMo

Thanks for the pic ktheartscoach, that is very pretty. I purchased the smith in Stuart from qvc but did not wow me like I thought it would, the color seems off. It is orangey brownish. Thinking of sending it back and getting the satchel.


----------



## ktheartscoach

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pic ktheartscoach, that is very pretty. I purchased the smith in Stuart from qvc but did not wow me like I thought it would, the color seems off. It is orangey brownish. Thinking of sending it back and getting the satchel.



Thanks, LisaMo! The pres of the company I work for carries a Smith as her briefcase (which of course made me feel totally validated in my handbag taste because she is a clothes horse and gorgeous) but I think the color is a little different. She agreed, had intended to get the chestnut but thought it was a bit different than the satchel so she got the Smith in black. 

I love my satchel, the strap makes it manageable with 2 young kids. But...after seeing the Smith in black, I want it too! Maybe someday!


----------



## ktheartscoach

crazyforcoach09 said:
			
		

> For those of you who has this bag, is it heavy.  Is she hard to carry with short handles. I loveeeee the Dillen with tan trim



Hiya, CFC09! No, it's not any heavier than my black Rory (high five for Coach love), and the top breaks in quickly so the handles aren't awkward. It felt awkward to me at first, but within a week the slouch happened and it became like my security blanket.


----------



## Collie5

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2007991
> 
> 
> I've had mine for about a month, and it has a beautiful slouch starting



Except for the difference in color (mine is Natural) mine looks just this way also. I've had mine for a few months.


----------



## LisaMo

Ok I went for it!!! I just bought the raspberry, it has very smooth leather and is gorgeous .OMG OMG OMG.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yay!!



LisaMo said:


> Ok I went for it!!! I just bought the raspberry, it has very smooth leather and is gorgeous .OMG OMG OMG.


----------



## Brwneyed1

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Ok I went for it!!! I just bought the raspberry, it has very smooth leather and is gorgeous .OMG OMG OMG.



Nice !!!!!! I think I would like that color as well as the natural. Enjoy.


----------



## LisaMo

Gator girl did u treat yours with conditioner or anything.


----------



## LisaMo

Thank u brown eyed. It definitely has the wow factor I was hoping for.


----------



## Brwneyed1

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Thank u brown eyed. It definitely has the wow factor I was hoping for.



Your welcome. I have the pink one and today is her first day out.  If I may I called D&B to ask about treating her and they said no the leather needs to breath any scratches or wet spots should come out or blend in.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nope.  Haven't done anything to it and I have been caught in a rain and a snow storm.  Didn't do anything to the leather and everything just wipes right off (including the pepsi my son got on it) 



LisaMo said:


> Gator girl did u treat yours with conditioner or anything.


----------



## Brwneyed1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Nope.  Haven't done anything to it and I have been caught in a rain and a snow storm.  Didn't do anything to the leather and everything just wipes right off (including the pepsi my son got on it)



Good to know.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ktheartscoach said:


> Hiya, CFC09! No, it's not any heavier than my black Rory (high five for Coach love), and the top breaks in quickly so the handles aren't awkward. It felt awkward to me at first, but within a week the slouch happened and it became like my security blanket.


Hight five. Lolol

Hmmmm i need one


----------



## sallyca

Brwneyed1 said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm expecting mine today and wanted to know if I should do anything before I used it. I hope I love this bag as much as everyone else loves theirs.



Congrats on the new bag!  I didn't treat my bag with anything and it has been absolutely fine.


----------



## sallyca

Brwneyed1 said:


> Hi ladies. i just received my florentine satchel in the mail. I'm a little overwhelmed. That being said I have a couple of questions for you guys. This may seem very stupid but how do I double the strap so it's not so long. My other question how do I get the top to lay down like in the pictures I have seen? You ladies that have had the bag for a while is this just something that will come in time with use? I also want to make sure that form what I have read I do not need to treat this bag before i use it. I will say I'm glad I do not consider it heavy and no smell. Thanks.



Push the top of the bag down to start training it.  It will definitely get softer and slouch down.  To break bags in and get them to be slouchy sometimes I play with the leather when DH is driving me or when I'm watching tv.  It just speeds up the breaking in time.


----------



## gatorgirl07

That just goes to show how different ladies are with their habits.  You play with your bags to train them, I play with my bags because I can't resist......



sallyca said:


> Push the top of the bag down to start training it.  It will definitely get softer and slouch down.  To break bags in and get them to be slouchy sometimes I play with the leather when DH is driving me or when I'm watching tv.  It just speeds up the breaking in time.


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> That just goes to show how different ladies are with their habits.  You play with your bags to train them, I play with my bags because I can't resist......



We are obsessed


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:
			
		

> We are obsessed



You girls are to funny


----------



## annie1

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> You girls are to funny



We all share a love of bags.  We should see where we all live and find a common place and have a meet.   I'm near Richmond Va or Washjngton DC area


----------



## Brwneyed1

annie1 said:
			
		

> We all share a love of bags.  We should see where we all live and find a common place and have a meet.   I'm near Richmond Va or Washjngton DC area



That would be fun. I live near Chicago


----------



## elbgrl

Guess we're from all around - I'm on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## LVBagLady

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2007991
> 
> 
> I've had mine for about a month, and it has a beautiful slouch starting


Love the owl.


----------



## Raqy

I have a few doony's. But I think after reading all these posts I need one of these bags! I just need to figure out which size and color. Thank You Ladies! I think.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Raqy said:
			
		

> I have a few doony's. But I think after reading all these posts I need one of these bags! I just need to figure out which size and color. Thank You Ladies! I think.



Let us know which one you get.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> Love the owl.



Thanks. I got it at bath and body works and it lights up!


----------



## Brwneyed1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> Thanks. I got it at bath and body works and it lights up!



Cute.


----------



## Brwneyed1

LisaMo said:


> Ok I went for it!!! I just bought the raspberry, it has very smooth leather and is gorgeous .OMG OMG OMG.


Oh pictures please sorry I did not ask sooner.


----------



## chowlover2

has anyone here dealt with Dooney customer service. I have the Florentine Ostrich Vachetta leather bag, and I love it. I just started using the crossbody strap in late November. The stitching is starting to come undone on that little tab that ends the strap end down. I really think it should wear a bit longer than 2months. What do you girls think? And who do I contact? I bought it online through Dilliards, so taking it back to the store is not an option.


----------



## sallyca

gatorgirl07 said:


> That just goes to show how different ladies are with their habits.  You play with your bags to train them, I play with my bags because I can't resist......



Truthfully I can't resist either. DH thinks I have an nervous habit but I pointed out that I don't actually massage nylon bags.  It is just the leather for me....


----------



## gatorgirl07

sallyca said:
			
		

> Truthfully I can't resist either. DH thinks I have an nervous habit but I pointed out that I don't actually massage nylon bags.  It is just the leather for me....



I just love the way the leather smells. Oh, it's like.......mmmmmmm


----------



## annie1

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> has anyone here dealt with Dooney customer service. I have the Florentine Ostrich Vachetta leather bag, and I love it. I just started using the crossbody strap in late November. The stitching is starting to come undone on that little tab that ends the strap end down. I really think it should wear a bit longer than 2months. What do you girls think? And who do I contact? I bought it online through Dilliards, so taking it back to the store is not an option.



Oh I would must certainly take it bs k to Dilards and let the mgr of the handbag dept see it.  I think DB will say because you did not buy it from them unless u have the receipt and registration.card. On the DB site is a customer service number I would start there see what they say and turn approach Dillards


----------



## LisaMo

Here is the Smith and my "new baby".  The smith is only a week old but it did not capture me like this satchel in raspberry.  I'm in love and cannot imagine any color that I wear that it would not go with.  What do you girls think?


----------



## LisaMo

Sorry having trouble uploading photos...


----------



## LisaMo

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Sorry having trouble uploading photos...








Hope this works


----------



## Brwneyed1

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Hope this works



Nice bags. I have finally figured out the color of mine is raspberry . I was not in love with the color at first had to keep looking at it for a day to get use to it ; but now love it. I'm on the look for one in natural.


----------



## MiaBorsa

chowlover2 said:


> has anyone here dealt with Dooney customer service. I have the Florentine Ostrich Vachetta leather bag, and I love it. I just started using the crossbody strap in late November. The stitching is starting to come undone on that little tab that ends the strap end down. I really think it should wear a bit longer than 2months. What do you girls think? And who do I contact? I bought it online through Dilliards, so taking it back to the store is not an option.



Dooney handbags have a one-year warranty.  Did you mail in your registration card?   I would first try Dillard's and see if they will exchange it for you.  If not, contact Dooney CS and ship the bag to them.  They will honor the warranty.


----------



## LisaMo

Thank you, don't really care for the smith now, sending it back.


----------



## mrsroboto

LisaMo said:
			
		

> Hope this works



I actually absolutely love that smith bag. I like that it is big with shoulder straps and an outside pocket. I saw a few pics of Zooey Deschanel and Frieda Pinto rocking that same bag


----------



## LisaMo

It has a glaze that I am not fond of really, I did not gasp when I opened the box. That's my gauge


----------



## bagee

ktheartscoach said:


> Hiya, CFC09! No, it's not any heavier than my black Rory (high five for Coach love), and the top breaks in quickly so the handles aren't awkward. It felt awkward to me at first, but within a week the slouch happened and it became like my security blanket.



I have this bag in moss. She's drop dead gorgeous... but it feels so heavy to me that i cant wear it enough days in a row to get the slouch!  Ugh!! And i have 2 rorys...and they dont feel near as heavy! Am i nuts??!!!


----------



## MrsKC

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!





I have this bag in the mini satchel, florentine, T'moro brown. It is simply stunning. If you purchase it, you will love it.


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:
			
		

> Oh I would must certainly take it bs k to Dilards and let the mgr of the handbag dept see it.  I think DB will say because you did not buy it from them unless u have the receipt and registration.card. On the DB site is a customer service number I would start there see what they say and turn approach Dillards



Thanks so much!


----------



## MrsKC

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!



I have this bag in the mini satchel-T'moro brown. Beautiful bag


----------



## ktheartscoach

bagee said:
			
		

> I have this bag in moss. She's drop dead gorgeous... but it feels so heavy to me that i cant wear it enough days in a row to get the slouch!  Ugh!! And i have 2 rorys...and they dont feel near as heavy! Am i nuts??!!!



Hi, Bagee! It could be what I carry, too. My set for my Florentine is the MFF flower appliqué from last year, and for Rory it's heavier leather. Or it could be that I am overlooking it because I love my satchel so much? That's definitely a possibility


----------



## DeziLu

Hello fellow Dooney lovers! I have a question for you all. I just got my Florentine Satchel today (in the color taupe and I love it more than I thought I would). I was curious to see if any of you use a purse organizer in your bag and if so where did you get it? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## gatorgirl07

DeziLu said:


> Hello fellow Dooney lovers! I have a question for you all. I just got my Florentine Satchel today (in the color taupe and I love it more than I thought I would). I was curious to see if any of you use a purse organizer in your bag and if so where did you get it? Thanks in advance for your help!



I got mine from pursetogo.com  If you use the code DAWN, you can save either 10 or 15%


----------



## DeziLu

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got mine from pursetogo.com  If you use the code DAWN, you can save either 10 or 15%



Thanks for the reply! I got the large size, is that the size you have also?


----------



## gatorgirl07

DeziLu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply! I got the large size, is that the size you have also?



I actually got a large and an xtra large. I wasn't sure which would fit. It worked out though, because the xtra large fits my neverfull perfectly


----------



## weezer

This is a great bag, I think it will be even more beautiful as it ages! I  my Chestnut.
Dooney definitely does a wonderful job with leathers, IMO.


----------



## LoraChubb

This is my dream purse that I get when I have been smoke free for 40 days. Every time I go to the mall I have to check it out. I just love the feel of the leather. I'm going with the large though. I'm just afraid the small is not big enough.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

LoraChubb said:


> This is my dream purse that I get when I have been smoke free for 40 days. Every time I go to the mall I have to check it out. I just love the feel of the leather. I'm going with the large though. I'm just afraid the small is not big enough.



Good luck with the smoke-free thing.  It was hard but well worth it.  And think of all the $ you'll save that can now be used for bags!


----------



## LoraChubb

Yep first a purse then after day 80 a wallet to match. I will probably get the black leather. It is so yummy


----------



## Brwneyed1

LoraChubb said:
			
		

> Yep first a purse then after day 80 a wallet to match. I will probably get the black leather. It is so yummy



Good for you.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Does anyone have the satchel in patent leather? I was wondering how it's holding up.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

LoraChubb said:


> This is my dream purse that I get when I have been smoke free for 40 days. Every time I go to the mall I have to check it out. I just love the feel of the leather. I'm going with the large though. I'm just afraid the small is not big enough.



With all the money you'll save by not smoking, you'll be able to get a new bag all the time!  Win/Win!


----------



## pina bridgette

I think I've got the hots for this bag 

Imthisclose to bringing one home but I'd love to see some more distressed/aged pics before I do. Can anyone oblige? Thx!


----------



## annie1

My natural has aged beautifully


----------



## LisaMo

QvC has all Dooney on easy pay through Sunday ....


----------



## Halloweenmommy

LisaMo said:


> QvC has all Dooney on easy pay through Sunday ....



Thanks for the info!  Though, crap, now I NEED something!!


----------



## LisaMo

Tell me about it


----------



## Brwneyed1

I'm sure I'm not the only one that knows this but I'll pass it along anyway; D&B has easy pay too. I received an e-mail from them today. I'm not sure how long it will last. =)


----------



## Brwneyed1

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'm not the only one that knows this but I'll pass it along anyway; D&B has easy pay too. I received an e-mail from them today. I'm not sure how long it will last. =)



Oh, I forgot free S/H for over $100.


----------



## hopi

this bag still creates a sensation, mine is the dillen small in taupe


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> this bag still creates a sensation, mine is the dillen small in taupe



Love that one hopi!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> this bag still creates a sensation, mine is the dillen small in taupe



Gorgeous.  I want the small in bordeaux, I think.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  I want the small in bordeaux, I think.




I'm seeing a bordeaux Domed Satchel right now.  The bordeaux is totally gorgeous!  I may have to cave for some FVL style in bordeaux, too.  


Sue


----------



## LoraChubb

I just went to Dooney.com and didn't see anything about ezy pay


----------



## MiaBorsa

LoraChubb said:


> I just went to Dooney.com and didn't see anything about ezy pay



http://handbags.dooney.com/search#?...id&modaf=a:easypay:easypayeligible&sli_jump=1


----------



## berlinrl

MiaBorsa said:


> http://handbags.dooney.com/search#?...id&modaf=a:easypay:easypayeligible&sli_jump=1



Has anybody had the opportunity to compare the fuscia and raspberry colors of this bag?

If so, will you comment?


----------



## seton

berlinrl said:


> Has anybody had the opportunity to compare the fuscia and raspberry colors of this bag?
> 
> If so, will you comment?



flo fushcia is a medium bluish pink. a bit milky.
flo raspberry is a pink berry color, much darker tone.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Ok so i'm confused then when you look at the colors on the D@B website you don't see fuchsia but you do see Raspberry . Am I missing something.


----------



## seton

Brwneyed1 said:


> Ok so i'm confused then when you look at the colors on the D@B website you don't see fuchsia but you do see Raspberry . Am I missing something.



no. flo fuchsia was last yr's color


----------



## Brwneyed1

seton said:
			
		

> no. flo fuchsia was last yr's color



Ok thanks .


----------



## LisaMo

I have the raspberry and it is gorgeous...


----------



## berlinrl

I think I'm lusting after this bag in raspberry.  The question is whether to go for the large or small.  Does anyone want to comment about their size bag?

This will be a nice complement to my new Brahmin Lapis bag.  I like to wear clothes in a more neutral color and color pop with my accessories.

Does anyone know if any dept. stores have a discount currently for this bag?


----------



## ktheartscoach

I like the large, because the opening of the bag is smaller than the base. Plus, I like big bags (and I cannot lie) so it was the right one for me.


----------



## gatorgirl07

berlinrl said:
			
		

> I think I'm lusting after this bag in raspberry.  The question is whether to go for the large or small.  Does anyone want to comment about their size bag?
> 
> This will be a nice complement to my new Brahmin Lapis bag.  I like to wear clothes in a more neutral color and color pop with my accessories.
> 
> Does anyone know if any dept. stores have a discount currently for this bag?



I have the large satchel and I love it. I was afraid at first that it was going to be too big, but I am a big bag kind of girl and I can fit everything I need. I carry a full sized Brahmin wallet, my nook, a sunglasses case, pencil case and various other odds and ends


----------



## gatorgirl07

And FYI:  the opening on the small satchel is kind of hard to get in/used to, so you may want to scout one out before you buy. This was another reason I went for the larger bag......besides the fact that I seem to carry my life with me and it accommodates that


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:
			
		

> And FYI:  the opening on the small satchel is kind of hard to get in/used to, so you may want to scout one out before you buy. This was another reason I went for the larger bag......besides the fact that I seem to carry my life with me and it accommodates that



Tiny person here 5ft and I carry the large satchel as well as the domed satchel. And the small opening is small


----------



## smokeyblue

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!



This bag is gorgeous in person, my mother has it in the T-Moro, truly gorgeous


----------



## smokeyblue

This bag is beautiful in the Natural and the T-Moro, made extremely well and very roomy. You cannot beat the price.


----------



## weezer

Hi everyone, I am really loving this bag and just had to share my Chestnut florentine satchel (large size)  It has been my 'go to' bag for work, errands, gym, etc. for past few weeks.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91437340@N07/8377604246/in/photostream/lightbox/

Note: I took my bag to a shoe repair shop and had an extra hole punched in the strap for a 'shoulder-carrying' option!


----------



## fluffy614

Love the flo satchel! It was my first "return" to DB that I purchased. I just can't have enough colors in that style. . Keep the gorgeous colors coming!


----------



## weezer

fluffy614 said:


> Love the flo satchel! It was my first "return" to DB that I purchased. I just can't have enough colors in that style. . Keep the gorgeous colors coming!


I agree! I would love to get another satchel in red!


----------



## fluffy614

weezer said:


> I agree! I would love to get another satchel in red!



Red popped up last night as is.  That's how I got my red and it was in perfection condition.  Keep checking!


----------



## weezer

fluffy614 said:


> Red popped up last night as is.  That's how I got my red and it was in perfection condition.  Keep checking!


Your bordeux tote (in other thread) is simply gorgeous! I'm glad D&B is coming out with a variety of colors on their classic styles I'm always looking for good deals on ebay and I love to go to my local consignment/thrift shops as well. If all else fails, I keep checking the direct websites for sales!


----------



## al_forfun

I love the satchel style also.  I have a "mini" one in moss, which is beautiful but not always quite big enough for all the stuff I carry.  I got the olive small satchel, and chestnut large satchel, at the "q", and I really love them.


----------



## carissar7

I am soooo sad! My car was broken into last night while at the movies and they stole my large satchel in Natural. :'( So very sad. I am definitely getting a replacement of either the same exact one, or maybe a Chestnut?? Or possibly the smaller one instead in either color. What do you think I should do?


----------



## Brwneyed1

carissar7 said:
			
		

> I am soooo sad! My car was broken into last night while at the movies and they stole my large satchel in Natural. :'( So very sad. I am definitely getting a replacement of either the same exact one, or maybe a Chestnut?? Or possibly the smaller one instead in either color. What do you think I should do?



I'm so sorry someone stole your bag. lets hope karma bites them in the butt . Did you notify the authorities ? As for which one you should  i might get one that goes with anything ; but get what feels right to you Let us know what you get.


----------



## pandorabox

carissar7 said:
			
		

> I am soooo sad! My car was broken into last night while at the movies and they stole my large satchel in Natural. :'( So very sad. I am definitely getting a replacement of either the same exact one, or maybe a Chestnut?? Or possibly the smaller one instead in either color. What do you think I should do?



Oh no. That is awful!!!!  Let us know what you get.  I am so sorry yours was stolen.


----------



## carissar7

Brwneyed1 said:


> I'm so sorry someone stole your bag. lets hope karma bites them in the butt . Did you notify the authorities ? As for which one you should  i might get one that goes with anything ; but get what feels right to you Let us know what you get.



Thank you. I did file a police report of course to fix the broken window and report what I lost. And then we spent another hour driving around at 2 AM looking on the side of the road, in bushes, and in dumpsters (lol, very hopeful) for what is now probably a very wet, dirty, smelly but once beautiful bag. May she rest in peace


----------



## carissar7

pandorabox said:


> Oh no. That is awful!!!!  Let us know what you get.  I am so sorry yours was stolen.



Thank you. I am probably going to get the same one if my insurance company can replace it and then probably purchase a small chestnut one just as a treat to myself . I was so stupid to leave it in my car while at the movies, but thankfully I had nothing valuable in it at all. I was using it as an overnight bag so all that was in there was a pair of pants, a toothbrush, deodorant and face wipes/face wash LOL. They surely hit the jackpot on that one!!


----------



## carissar7

It was probably some low-life who needed cash and saw what looked like an expensive bag and thought it would have at least a wallet and cell phone in there. I'm truly hoping that they didn't get disappointed by what was inside and just leave it on the side of the road somewhere because then I'll never find it. If they saw the value in the bag, I am hoping that they try and sell it either on craigslist or a local pawn shop that way I can try and locate it. They used a crowbar to break my window so I am assuming it was a male- what woman carries a crowbar with her? But I can't stereotype. All I know is that if I see someone carrying it near the area mine was stolen, I will definitely freak out. I've never seen ANYONE carry this bag in real life, not even another style or color. I will definitely be skeptical.


----------



## weezer

carissar7 said:


> It was probably some low-life who needed cash and saw what looked like an expensive bag and thought it would have at least a wallet and cell phone in there. I'm truly hoping that they didn't get disappointed by what was inside and just leave it on the side of the road somewhere because then I'll never find it. If they saw the value in the bag, I am hoping that they try and sell it either on craigslist or a local pawn shop that way I can try and locate it. They used a crowbar to break my window so I am assuming it was a male- what woman carries a crowbar with her? But I can't stereotype. All I know is that if I see someone carrying it near the area mine was stolen, I will definitely freak out. I've never seen ANYONE carry this bag in real life, not even another style or color. I will definitely be skeptical.


Oh I am sorry about your bag Update us if you hear further news. On the bright side, i'm so glad you didn't have your wallet, credit cards, ID, etc in your bag.


----------



## seton

sorry this happened to you. was the bag registered to you? does db notify you if someone contacts them about it?


----------



## carissar7

seton said:


> sorry this happened to you. was the bag registered to you? does db notify you if someone contacts them about it?



yes i had the bag registered and everything. I would hope they would notify me about that but I don't know how that works. I guess I should email them.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

fluffy614 said:


> Red popped up last night as is.  That's how I got my red and it was in perfection condition.  Keep checking!



Edit.  Found my answer!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Halloweenmommy said:
			
		

> Where do you find the "as is" bags?



QVC , then type in as is doomey and that should take you there. Make sure once you get it place in the buy later. I lost one today because I didn't do that. They go fast so beware. Good luck . =)


----------



## Brwneyed1

Hi all you fellow florentine satchel lovers i , wanted to voice MHO on something I noticed today. As much as I want to get a couple other colors I don't think I will and here is why I, noticed a tiny bit of color coming off on my bag. I'm not complaining it's just an observation . I still love my bag and the color and I know it's an easy fix. Has anyone else noticed the same thing with their colored bags?


----------



## annie1

Anyone's ostrich or python bags showing signs if wear yet?  My new domed python satchel has a few places that the scales seem to be lifting up.  I noticed also that Nordies removed the satchel and domed satchel from the site a d the SA told me they were told to send them out if the store.  Any info or input


----------



## sabiboo

annie1 said:


> Anyone's ostrich or python bags showing signs if wear yet?  My new domed python satchel has a few places that the scales seem to be lifting up.  I noticed also that Nordies removed the satchel and domed satchel from the site a d the SA told me they were told to send them out if the store.  Any info or input



I don't have one yet, but am considering one. When I was at Macy's I was checking out a satchel, and it seems like the areas that were lifting were the bottom front and back "edges" - the bag doesn't have sharp edges, but where the the leather folds under, it seemed like the scales were lifting slightly. I don't know if this should deter a purchase, because nearly all python bags will have this problem (as will real python!) I just don't want it to eat up my sweaters from wearing it crossbody, and I also don't want any scales peeling off completely, so this is something I am still waffling about. Appreciate any feedback anyone has.


----------



## annie1

sabiboo said:


> I don't have one yet, but am considering one. When I was at Macy's I was checking out a satchel, and it seems like the areas that were lifting were the bottom front and back "edges" - the bag doesn't have sharp edges, but where the the leather folds under, it seemed like the scales were lifting slightly. I don't know if this should deter a purchase, because nearly all python bags will have this problem (as will real python!) I just don't want it to eat up my sweaters from wearing it crossbody, and I also don't want any scales peeling off completely, so this is something I am still waffling about. Appreciate any feedback anyone has.



I have not worn my python yet and it is now a concern.  My ostrich is great. I wonder if that is why Nordies pulled them


----------



## sabiboo

annie1 said:


> I have not worn my python yet and it is now a concern.  My ostrich is great. I wonder if that is why Nordies pulled them



I read the reviews on QVC, there were about three or so that said that there were some issues with chipping and peeling. Most of the reviews were outstanding, but then again, the ladies may have just pulled it out of the box and wrote the review, rather than seeing how it holds up over time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have had a Dooney python since last October (VIP sale), and it's just as smooth and perfect today as the day I received it.  I have had no issues with any roughness or "scales" lifting.  It's a great bag.


----------



## annie1

MiaBorsa said:


> I have had a Dooney python since last October (VIP sale), and it's just as smooth and perfect today as the day I received it.  I have had no issues with any roughness or "scales" lifting.  It's a great bag.



I'm hoping. Cause I really love it.


----------



## sabiboo

MiaBorsa said:


> I have had a Dooney python since last October (VIP sale), and it's just as smooth and perfect today as the day I received it.  I have had no issues with any roughness or "scales" lifting.  It's a great bag.



Hi Mia! What style of purse did you choose? Have you carried it frequently? Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## annie1

sabiboo said:


> Hi Mia! What style of purse did you choose? Have you carried it frequently? Thanks for your feedback.



Interested also


----------



## MiaBorsa

sabiboo said:


> Hi Mia! What style of purse did you choose? Have you carried it frequently? Thanks for your feedback.





annie1 said:


> Interested also



There is a separate thread about the python bags; my E/W zip sac is pictured there.  http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/any-python-gals-out-therr-795355.html


----------



## 3DoxieMama

My ILD bordeaux Flo satchel arrived today and it's perfect!  I'm happy to see that the leather is different from my Russel tote.  Now I don't feel so bad having both! HA HA!  I took a close up to show you the difference.  The Russel is more pebbled and distressed which I love.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?


----------



## MaryBel

3DoxieMama said:


> Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?



WOW 

Gorgeous! No more words needed.  Congrats!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

MaryBel said:


> WOW
> 
> Gorgeous! No more words needed.  Congrats!



Thank you.  I went a little overboard and have to roll these out slowly so that my BF doesn't notice the new additions.  LOL!


----------



## fluffy614

Your satchels are beautiful!   The raspberry color is different in person than from the swatch.  Very different from the fuchsia IMO which I'm happy about!   Love my pink!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

fluffy614 said:


> Your satchels are beautiful!   The raspberry color is different in person than from the swatch.  Very different from the fuchsia IMO which I'm happy about!   Love my pink!



Do you have Flo in fuchsia or Dillen?  I've been thinking about getting the Dillen, but I'm worried it's too close to the raspberry.

ETA: Forgot to say Thank you!


----------



## fluffy614

3DoxieMama said:


> Do you have Flo in fuchsia or Dillen?  I've been thinking about getting the Dillen, but I'm worried it's too close to the raspberry.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to say Thank you!


I have the raspberry and fuchsia in the florentine.  I wasn't sure when I ordered the raspberry because I thought it might be close in color to the fuchsia but they are very different side by side.


----------



## MiaBorsa

3DoxieMama said:


> Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?



   WOW.  Great looking group you have there!!


----------



## fluffy614

3DoxieMama said:


> Thank you.  I went a little overboard and have to roll these out slowly so that my BF doesn't notice the new additions.  LOL!




 I do the same thing but lately I seem to be getting caught!


----------



## chowlover2

3DoxieMama said:


> Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?



Gorgeous!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW.  Great looking group you have there!!



Thanks!  I love these colors.   I don't even care that they are similar.  I had to have them!


----------



## carterazo

3DoxieMama said:


> Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?



Nice trio of bags!


----------



## Brwneyed1

3DoxieMama said:


> Thanks!  I love these colors.   I don't even care that they are similar.  I had to have them!



I might have to break down and buy the raspberry too.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Brwneyed1 said:
			
		

> I might have to break down and buy the raspberry too.



Go for it!


----------



## weezer

Beautiful trio of Flo satchels!
I  have chestnut but your pics are swaying me toward bordeaux


----------



## rubycat

Love your bags, I have two FLO satchels, trying to justify a third.


----------



## LuvManoloB

The small Florentine Satchel is my favorite in that line. I have a Royal Blue, a Cognac Ostrich (from Dillards), a Bordeaux, and a Plum. I just got the last two and am trying to decide which one to keep - or both.


----------



## Brwneyed1

3DoxieMama said:


> Go for it!



I need a good reason other then liking the color.


----------



## explodingeyes

Hello!  It seems it's hard to find the Bordeaux in any stores here.  Does anyone know if it's a true burgundy or a brown with red tones?   I'm hoping it's the latter....

thank you,
Sara


----------



## explodingeyes

and does the chestnut have any red tones in it or is it a very flat brown?


----------



## remmierose

Chestnut is a pretty flat brown. But it looks really amazing. IMO, the natural is the prettiest color if you want something that will go with absolutely everything. However, some of the colored versions are just as stunning. It all depends on what you want to carry it with.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

explodingeyes said:
			
		

> Hello!  It seems it's hard to find the Bordeaux in any stores here.  Does anyone know if it's a true burgundy or a brown with red tones?   I'm hoping it's the latter....
> 
> thank you,
> Sara



It is a true burgundy.  I have the satchel and the Russel bag in bordeaux.  Beautiful color!


----------



## poodlecrazy

3DoxieMama said:


> Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?


Wow what a great Haul! Thanks for showing, it gives us a great idea for colour comparison!
Lovely!


----------



## explodingeyes

thank you very much.  I'm thinking the bordeaux is for me, unless it turns out to be too red rather than brown     does anyone know if there's a way to get it on sale?   I've only seen it available online from Nordstroms and Dooney&Burke.   I called Nordstroms and they said they don't do sales, only markdowns....


----------



## explodingeyes

I should add that with bordeaux, I'm hoping it's a burgundy that has enough brown in it to go with most outfits?..


----------



## MiaBorsa

explodingeyes said:


> I should add that with bordeaux, I'm hoping it's a burgundy that has enough brown in it to go with most outfits?..



It's a very neutral burgundy and IMO goes with just about everything.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## LegnoFan

explodingeyes said:


> thank you very much.  I'm thinking the bordeaux is for me, unless it turns out to be too red rather than brown     does anyone know if there's a way to get it on sale?   I've only seen it available online from Nordstroms and Dooney&Burke.   I called Nordstroms and they said they don't do sales, only markdowns....


The Florentine satchel is still available at ilovedooney.com in the bordeaux color in the regular size ($298) and the small size ($276), which is 25% off. There was one in the mini size a couple of weeks ago, but it's no longer there; but you never know, it can pop up again. Or, you can wait for the Macy's or Lord & Taylor Friends & Family sales when you can usually get Dooney & Bourke bags for 25% off.


----------



## explodingeyes

oh wow...   are these the exact same product as the original?  (I know the website says they're authentic, but i'm nervous they might be slightly different "authentic" versions designed for the outlet?)

sorry to hijack the thread..


----------



## annie1

LegnoFan said:


> The Florentine satchel is still available at ilovedooney.com in the bordeaux color in the regular size ($298) and the small size ($276), which is 25% off. There was one in the mini size a couple of weeks ago, but it's no longer there; but you never know, it can pop up again. Or, you can wait for the Macy's or Lord & Taylor Friends & Family sales when you can usually get Dooney & Bourke bags for 25% off.



I don't think is a authentic site IMO


----------



## MiaBorsa

ILoveDooney.com is Dooney and Bourke's Ebay storefront.  It is ABSOLUTELY authentic and straight from Dooney's warehouse in CT.


----------



## explodingeyes

yeah I definitely trust this is straight from D&B    my question is, why are the bags discounted and is it possible they're lesser versions of the original, like how Coach and other brands make identical looking bags for their outlet stores which are not exactly of the same quality?

I'm new to all this handbag stuff so hopefully I'm not asking dumb questions, but I tried researching on my own and couldn't find my answer...


----------



## MiaBorsa

explodingeyes said:


> yeah I definitely trust this is straight from D&B    my question is, why are the bags discounted and is it possible they're lesser versions of the original, like how Coach and other brands make identical looking bags for their outlet stores which are not exactly of the same quality?
> 
> I'm new to all this handbag stuff so hopefully I'm not asking dumb questions, but I tried researching on my own and couldn't find my answer...



Trust or don't; it's all the same to me.  I have ordered from them many times and the items I receive are first quality, brand new, and shipped from Dooney.  They have a two-week return policy, so if you're not satisfied you can return.   

Dooney does not manufacture "made for factory" bags like Coach.  Their outlet stores are just that...factory overruns and older stock.  They also carry factory "seconds" at their outlet stores, but that is not what you get from ILoveDooney.com.


----------



## annie1

MiaBorsa said:


> Trust or don't; it's all the same to me.  I have ordered from them many times and the items I receive are first quality, brand new, and shipped from Dooney.  They have a two-week return policy, so if you're not satisfied you can return.
> 
> Dooney does not manufacture "made for factory" bags like Coach.  Their outlet stores are just that...factory overruns and older stock.  They also carry factory "seconds" at their outlet stores, but that is not what you get from ILoveDooney.com.



Good info thanks for clearing of up. Have to be careful of sites these days


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> Good info thanks for clearing of up. Have to be careful of sites these days



You're welcome, Annie.  I know what you mean about shady websites!


----------



## explodingeyes

Thank you so much for all your helpful info!!   I ordered both the large and small (will decide later which to keep) and am SO EXCITED.....


----------



## LegnoFan

I didn't know much about ilovedooney.com but I saw it mentioned in the "Dooney Deals" sticky in this forum and then also found people in this thread who ordered successfully from this website. So I went ahead and ordered a Florentine mini satchel in bordeaux and just received it today. The bag came completely wrapped and it was in totally new condition with all the paperwork inside. The first picture was taken with flash and the second with no flash so you can see this lovely color in different lighting.

At the time I placed the order, I debated whether I should get the raspberry or bordeaux colors and finally decided on the bordeaux because it is a darker color and I figured I would use it more often. Now that I see it in person, I can say that this is a very rich color and looks like it will patina nicely. I was happy that the leather was fairly smooth overall and not too pebbly as I have seen on some other satchels. They may call this bag a mini but it is a small to medium size bag. I will be using it mainly as a crossbody and wish the strap were a little thicker (it is just over 1/2 inch) but I think it will work for me. The website describes a 30 day return policy but I think this one's a keeper!


----------



## chowlover2

LegnoFan said:


> I didn't know much about ilovedooney.com but I saw it mentioned in the "Dooney Deals" sticky in this forum and then also found people in this thread who ordered successfully from this website. So I went ahead and ordered a Florentine mini satchel in bordeaux and just received it today. The bag came completely wrapped and it was in totally new condition with all the paperwork inside. The first picture was taken with flash and the second with no flash so you can see this lovely color in different lighting.
> 
> At the time I placed the order, I debated whether I should get the raspberry or bordeaux colors and finally decided on the bordeaux because it is a darker color and I figured I would use it more often. Now that I see it in person, I can say that this is a very rich color and looks like it will patina nicely. I was happy that the leather was fairly smooth overall and not too pebbly as I have seen on some other satchels. They may call this bag a mini but it is a small to medium size bag. I will be using it mainly as a crossbody and wish the strap were a little thicker (it is just over 1/2 inch) but I think it will work for me. The website describes a 30 day return policy but I think this one's a keeper!



That bag is gorgeous, heads to top of my want list!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LegnoFan said:


> I didn't know much about ilovedooney.com but I saw it mentioned in the "Dooney Deals" sticky in this forum and then also found people in this thread who ordered successfully from this website. So I went ahead and ordered a Florentine mini satchel in bordeaux and just received it today. The bag came completely wrapped and it was in totally new condition with all the paperwork inside. The first picture was taken with flash and the second with no flash so you can see this lovely color in different lighting.
> 
> At the time I placed the order, I debated whether I should get the raspberry or bordeaux colors and finally decided on the bordeaux because it is a darker color and I figured I would use it more often. Now that I see it in person, I can say that this is a very rich color and looks like it will patina nicely. I was happy that the leather was fairly smooth overall and not too pebbly as I have seen on some other satchels. They may call this bag a mini but it is a small to medium size bag. I will be using it mainly as a crossbody and wish the strap were a little thicker (it is just over 1/2 inch) but I think it will work for me. The website describes a 30 day return policy but I think this one's a keeper!



Great choice...your new bag is gorgeous!   

Thanks for the update on the ILD return policy; it used to be 2 weeks!  I'm glad to see that they extended their policy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

explodingeyes said:


> Thank you so much for all your helpful info!!   I ordered both the large and small (will decide later which to keep) and am SO EXCITED.....



YAY!   I hope you love your new bags!  (Whichever one you keep!)   

LegnoFan's pics pushed me over the edge; I ordered the bordeaux satchel in the small size, too.


----------



## LegnoFan

Thanks chowlover2, love your doggie avatar!
And thanks MiaBorsa, glad to enable you too!
This was my first time buying from ilovedooney.com and it was a very easy transaction; the bag was shipped out pretty quickly too.


----------



## elbgrl

LegnoFan said:


> I didn't know much about ilovedooney.com but I saw it mentioned in the "Dooney Deals" sticky in this forum and then also found people in this thread who ordered successfully from this website. So I went ahead and ordered a Florentine mini satchel in bordeaux and just received it today. The bag came completely wrapped and it was in totally new condition with all the paperwork inside. The first picture was taken with flash and the second with no flash so you can see this lovely color in different lighting.
> 
> At the time I placed the order, I debated whether I should get the raspberry or bordeaux colors and finally decided on the bordeaux because it is a darker color and I figured I would use it more often. Now that I see it in person, I can say that this is a very rich color and looks like it will patina nicely. I was happy that the leather was fairly smooth overall and not too pebbly as I have seen on some other satchels. They may call this bag a mini but it is a small to medium size bag. I will be using it mainly as a crossbody and wish the strap were a little thicker (it is just over 1/2 inch) but I think it will work for me. The website describes a 30 day return policy but I think this one's a keeper!



This is an absolutely beautiful color!  I may have to have one too


----------



## 3DoxieMama

MiaBorsa said:


> ILoveDooney.com is Dooney and Bourke's Ebay storefront.  It is ABSOLUTELY authentic and straight from Dooney's warehouse in CT.



I can confirm that what Sarah says is completely true.  I have ordered from ILD more than once.  Most recently I got a Flo bordeaux satchel from them.  The packaging was identical to what I've received from Dooney.com.  This is just another way for Dooney to move inventory.


----------



## chowlover2

LegnoFan said:


> Thanks chowlover2, love your doggie avatar!
> And thanks MiaBorsa, glad to enable you too!
> This was my first time buying from ilovedooney.com and it was a very easy transaction; the bag was shipped out pretty quickly too.



I ordered the borbeaux from Nordstrom last night, I got shipping confirmation today!


----------



## rubycat

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I ordered the borbeaux from Nordstrom last night, I got shipping confirmation today!



I saw it yesterday at Nordstrom, can't decide between navy and bordeaux.


----------



## chowlover2

rubycat said:


> I saw it yesterday at Nordstrom, can't decide between navy and bordeaux.



You can't go wrong, either color is gorgeous!


----------



## explodingeyes

thank you so much legnofan and miaborsa.  we soon will all be carrying the same bag! hahahah.     will post pics of mine when they get here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

explodingeyes said:


> thank you so much legnofan and miaborsa.  we soon will all be carrying the same bag! hahahah.     will post pics of mine when they get here.



Obviously, you both have EXCELLENT taste!     I hope we all love our identical handbags!!


----------



## LegnoFan

explodingeyes said:


> thank you so much legnofan and miaborsa.  we soon will all be carrying the same bag! hahahah.     will post pics of mine when they get here.


You're welcome and I hope you love your new bag, whichever one you decide on!


----------



## LegnoFan

MiaBorsa said:


> Obviously, you both have EXCELLENT taste!     I hope we all love our identical handbags!!


Considering how long this thread has been going on, there's a lot of love for this bag. But, I haven't seen many people carrying this satchel around. Maybe if I start spotting the bordeaux satchels, I'll think it's one of you tPFers


----------



## Brwneyed1

I received my second satchel from QVC  as is in natural. I was surprised the natural is darker then the picture. I still like it tho.


----------



## MiaBorsa

explodingeyes said:


> thank you so much legnofan and miaborsa.  we soon will all be carrying the same bag! hahahah.     will post pics of mine when they get here.



According to the tracking info, mine will be here Saturday!!


----------



## jlo110

Brwneyed1 said:


> I received my second satchel from QVC  as is in natural. I was surprised the natural is darker then the picture. I still like it tho.


I bought the natural satchel from QVC as well.


----------



## Brwneyed1

jlo110 said:


> I bought the natural satchel from QVC as well.



Just curious did you think it looked darker then the picture? I'm not complaining just wondering .


----------



## pursegal1313

Just wanted to say thank you for the tip about ilovedooney.com.  I had just ordered the Florentine Small Satchel in Plum from the Q but was able to get it at ilovedooney for 25% off.  I'll post pics when she gets here!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursegal1313 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for the tip about ilovedooney.com.  I had just ordered the Florentine Small Satchel in Plum from the Q but was able to get it at ilovedooney for 25% off.  I'll post pics when she gets here!!



   We love saving money!!   Congrats!


----------



## seton

LegnoFan said:


> Considering how long this thread has been going on, there's a lot of love for this bag. But, I haven't seen many people carrying this satchel around. Maybe if I start spotting the bordeaux satchels, I'll think it's one of you tPFers




I agree. i have never seen another person carry one. Weird.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I actually saw another woman wearing a small satchel in Ingles last week.  Her's was the ostrich.  We had a whole conversation about the fact that we had never seen anyone else with this satchel.  I have seen some women with Dooneys, but never the satchels.

I have always told my husband it is because we live in a small town, but now I am not so sure......


----------



## seton

I live in a large city. On any given day, I see about 5 DBs walking around (usually totes), but Ive never seen that flo satchel in any size on anyone's arm.


----------



## gatorgirl07

seton said:


> I live in a large city. On any given day, I see about 5 DBs walking around (usually totes), but Ive never seen that flo satchel in any size on anyone's arm.



i never see that many.  They are few and far between where I live, but your right, they are mostly totes


----------



## carterazo

I saw a lady with the large satchel in red (from a distance) and it was gorgeous!  Way better than it looks in red online. I tried catch up with her to ask her about her bag, but someone else needed my attention.  When I mentioned to the other person how beautiful the lady's Dooney Satchel is, she looked at me funny.    Oh well, she doesn't "get" it. :lolots:


----------



## carterazo

I've also seen ladies carrying the large in black a few times and the natural. (I live in a heavily populated area.)  Once, I saw a young girl with the mini in natural - she was wearing it as a crossbody. I knew it wouldn't work on me- it's just too small.  

The large always looks great on others, but I fear it is just too big for me....  One, day, one day I'll make up my mind between the large and the small....


----------



## LVBagLady

I never see Florentine satchels around here except my sister's.


----------



## LegnoFan

I live in a big city and the only time I remember seeing this Florentine satchel was on a woman in the subway last year with a small chestnut one and she was wearing it crossbody. In fact, the only reason I remember it is because I had never seen anyone with this bag before and haven't seen anyone carrying one since then.


----------



## gatorgirl07

carterazo said:


> I saw a lady with the large satchel in red (from a distance) and it was gorgeous!  Way better than it looks in red online. I tried catch up with her to ask her about her bag, but someone else needed my attention.  When I mentioned to the other person how beautiful the lady's Dooney Satchel is, she looked at me funny.    Oh well, she doesn't "get" it. :lolots:



That's ok, my friends don't 'get it' either.  they are into thier macs and apples and I would rather look at bags


----------



## jailnurse93

LVBagLady said:


> I never see Florentine satchels around here except my sister's.



I've seen two around here!  Mine and a woman in my oncologist's waiting room.  I guess we are the only ones who obsess...


----------



## minas_bags

I have also noticed the lack of DB florentines on the street, despite their popularity. I've seen it twice in the past 6 months: an EW satchel and the domed satchel, both in natural. Considering I have 3 florentines (love them!), I'm quite happy with that  But I do see other DB styles.


----------



## weezer

I haven't seen any other D&B Florentines in my area either (except mine)
I know this is a popular bag but I kind of like being the lone wolf among the other brands out here!


----------



## explodingeyes

sorry for the delay in posting my pics!  here's the bordeaux in both large and small -- the large was absolutely drop dead gorgeous (its smooth textured whereas the small has slight pebbling, and I like the proportions more), but after a week of absolute indecision, I think I've realized that both, even the small, are too bulky for my frame.  Plus I've realized I want to go for a simpler look.  But it truly will be hard to send these back as they are so drop dead gorgeous.   I also picked up the natural in small, but I think I'm deciding against that as well, but I took a pic of them all together so you can compare the color.

Thank you again so much for your guys' help!  And you were right, the bordeaux really does go with most outfits.  I am in love with the color.

https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035059329667250

https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035100844392882

in case those don't work, here's a link to the picasa album:
https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#


----------



## LegnoFan

explodingeyes said:


> sorry for the delay in posting my pics!  here's the bordeaux in both large and small -- the large was absolutely drop dead gorgeous (its smooth textured whereas the small has slight pebbling, and I like the proportions more), but after a week of absolute indecision, I think I've realized that both, even the small, are too bulky for my frame.  Plus I've realized I want to go for a simpler look.  But it truly will be hard to send these back as they are so drop dead gorgeous.   I also picked up the natural in small, but I think I'm deciding against that as well, but I took a pic of them all together so you can compare the color.
> 
> Thank you again so much for your guys' help!  And you were right, the bordeaux really does go with most outfits.  I am in love with the color.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035059329667250
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035100844392882
> 
> in case those don't work, here's a link to the picasa album:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#


It's too bad those bags aren't working for you. Did you consider the mini one? That one is similar in size to the medium pocket satchel and holds about the same amount. I find there is plenty of room in there for me but I don't carry that much in my bag. So the mini is smaller and lighter than the other sizes. The mini is 2 pounds, the small 3 pounds and the regular about 3 1/2 pounds (I didn't weigh them, just got these off the zappos website).


----------



## lvdreamer

explodingeyes said:


> sorry for the delay in posting my pics!  here's the bordeaux in both large and small -- the large was absolutely drop dead gorgeous (its smooth textured whereas the small has slight pebbling, and I like the proportions more), but after a week of absolute indecision, I think I've realized that both, even the small, are too bulky for my frame.  Plus I've realized I want to go for a simpler look.  But it truly will be hard to send these back as they are so drop dead gorgeous.   I also picked up the natural in small, but I think I'm deciding against that as well, but I took a pic of them all together so you can compare the color.
> 
> Thank you again so much for your guys' help!  And you were right, the bordeaux really does go with most outfits.  I am in love with the color.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035059329667250
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035100844392882
> 
> in case those don't work, here's a link to the picasa album:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#



These are gorgeous!  I'm sorry that the bags don't work for you.  I hope that you find something that does work for you soon!


----------



## anagem

Finally bought my satchel! I found the small satchel in chestnut at an outlet nearby for a steal and finally snatched it up. I was waffling between the burgundy and the chestnut, but ended up going with the chestnut because I really need a good neutral. So happy! I've had my eye on it since Christmas .


----------



## MiaBorsa

explodingeyes said:


> sorry for the delay in posting my pics!  here's the bordeaux in both large and small -- the large was absolutely drop dead gorgeous (its smooth textured whereas the small has slight pebbling, and I like the proportions more), but after a week of absolute indecision, I think I've realized that both, even the small, are too bulky for my frame.  Plus I've realized I want to go for a simpler look.  But it truly will be hard to send these back as they are so drop dead gorgeous.   I also picked up the natural in small, but I think I'm deciding against that as well, but I took a pic of them all together so you can compare the color.
> 
> Thank you again so much for your guys' help!  And you were right, the bordeaux really does go with most outfits.  I am in love with the color.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035059329667250
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#5840035100844392882
> 
> in case those don't work, here's a link to the picasa album:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116802463286668264180/February12013#



Aw, sorry they didn't work for you.  Each one is gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

anagem said:


> Finally bought my satchel! I found the small satchel in chestnut at an outlet nearby for a steal and finally snatched it up. I was waffling between the burgundy and the chestnut, but ended up going with the chestnut because I really need a good neutral. So happy! I've had my eye on it since Christmas .



  Chestnut is gorgeous.


----------



## anagem

I cant post pictures yet I dont think, so here are some links . 

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...13-AE0C-4921FE131CA5-358-000000C6075DB760.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...CD-B1B5-29DDC8AB4F79-358-000000C52C53A5C5.jpg

 I was ridiculously excited about the yesterday, but upon further examination I found a nick on the tassels and while most of the bag is really smooth part of it is super pebbled.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...4E-B143-7BF32348B884-358-000000C523DCA205.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...6B-AED6-5E23D53FFE63-358-000000C53E1C7567.jpg

I know the pebbling is natural but after obsessing over the bag for so long the little imperfections are bugging me. But I completely adore how the bag looks. So I'm torn. Considering asking the outlet to call me when they get their next shipment in...am I just being really OCD?


----------



## hopi

anagem said:


> I cant post pictures yet I dont think, so here are some links .
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...13-AE0C-4921FE131CA5-358-000000C6075DB760.jpg
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...CD-B1B5-29DDC8AB4F79-358-000000C52C53A5C5.jpg
> 
> I was ridiculously excited about the yesterday, but upon further examination I found a nick on the tassels and while most of the bag is really smooth part of it is super pebbled.
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...4E-B143-7BF32348B884-358-000000C523DCA205.jpg
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...6B-AED6-5E23D53FFE63-358-000000C53E1C7567.jpg
> 
> I know the pebbling is natural but after obsessing over the bag for so long the little imperfections are bugging me. But I completely adore how the bag looks. So I'm torn. Considering asking the outlet to call me when they get their next shipment in...am I just being really OCD?



The chestnut is so rich, this is my fav bag in the Dooney collection, your pictures are great, click on the yellow mountain picture to put your pic in without a link.
It really does not hurt to call the outlet, yes the imperfections are small but they are bugging you. If your OCD then the rest of us are also


----------



## anagem

Trying to post the pics, let's see if this works. http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78/hotaru220/85D6CC39-EE76-4613-AE0C-4921FE131CA5-358-000000C6075DB760.jpg







And the imperfections:


----------



## anagem

Ok let's see if that worked. Thanks Hopi! My family thinks I'm being completely ridiculous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

anagem said:


> I cant post pictures yet I dont think, so here are some links .
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...13-AE0C-4921FE131CA5-358-000000C6075DB760.jpg
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...CD-B1B5-29DDC8AB4F79-358-000000C52C53A5C5.jpg
> 
> I was ridiculously excited about the yesterday, but upon further examination I found a nick on the tassels and while most of the bag is really smooth part of it is super pebbled.
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...4E-B143-7BF32348B884-358-000000C523DCA205.jpg
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y7...6B-AED6-5E23D53FFE63-358-000000C53E1C7567.jpg
> 
> I know the pebbling is natural but after obsessing over the bag for so long the little imperfections are bugging me. But I completely adore how the bag looks. So I'm torn. Considering asking the outlet to call me when they get their next shipment in...am I just being really OCD?


NO, you totally are not being OCD.  I expect my brand-new bags to look BRAND NEW!  If it bothers you, get it exchanged.  Sorry it was a disappointment.


----------



## MiaBorsa

anagem said:


> Ok let's see if that worked. Thanks Hopi! My family thinks I'm being completely ridiculous.



Wow, that looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL!     Are you sure it's not a keeper?


----------



## anagem

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL!     Are you sure it's not a keeper?


I really do love the bag. I think I'm gonna see if I can exchange it for another one of the same color minus the imperfections, but if they don't have one I'm going to keep it. I like it too much to go without one. It's like my ideal bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

anagem said:


> I really do love the bag. I think I'm gonna see if I can exchange it for another one of the same color minus the imperfections, but if they don't have one I'm going to keep it. I like it too much to go without one. It's like my ideal bag.



It really does look fabulous on you.  Maybe a little leather conditioner would help the scratches on the tassel.  And as for the pebbled look...that just adds to the charm IMO.  It's just a beautiful, classic bag.


----------



## anagem

MiaBorsa said:


> It really does look fabulous on you.  Maybe a little leather conditioner would help the scratches on the tassel.  And as for the pebbled look...that just adds to the charm IMO.  It's just a beautiful, classic bag.


The pebbledness I don't mind as much. The bit on the tassels while small looks like something took a bite out of the leather though (I'm sure it just got caught on something when shipping). Looks like the shipment will come in next week. I'll take a peek in the store then if I'm still feeling iffy about it I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

anagem said:


> The pebbledness I don't mind as much. The bit on the tassels while small looks like something took a bite out of the leather though (I'm sure it just got caught on something when shipping). Looks like the shipment will come in next week. I'll take a peek in the store then if I'm still feeling iffy about it I think.



I hope you get one that's perfect!  (But you definitely NEED that bag...it's looks great on you.)


----------



## mrsroboto

anagem said:


> Trying to post the pics, let's see if this works. http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78/hotaru220/85D6CC39-EE76-4613-AE0C-4921FE131CA5-358-000000C6075DB760.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the imperfections:



Love it! I have the same small chestnut. 

When I received mine from Macy's, I was disappointed because there was a small stain on the front and it just continued to bother me. I took it into Macy's and exchanged it for a new one after closely examining all of their stock, lol! If it bothers you, I'd try to exchange it but if you can let go of the detail, just keep it and forget the hassle. It was a hassle for me to take it back, but I absolutely love the bag now! And any knicks the bag gets, it's from my doing and I don't mind as much.


----------



## weezer

anagem said:


> The pebbledness I don't mind as much. The bit on the tassels while small looks like something took a bite out of the leather though (I'm sure it just got caught on something when shipping). Looks like the shipment will come in next week. I'll take a peek in the store then if I'm still feeling iffy about it I think.


Hi, i love your chestnut! (I have chestnut too)
I understand your dilemma. When I got mine at Macy's in December, there were only 2 chestnuts left in stock---one was smooth texture, the other had a pebbly texture. I love pebbly so that's the one I chose.
Unfortunately I didn't notice that one of the tassels was scraped up until a few days later and I no longer had my receipt :shame:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91437340@N07/8438127897/in/set-72157632356419406/lightbox/
In the end, I decided I can live with the scraped tassel (it kind of looks like something tried to take a bite out of it, lol) because I really love this bag and I am picky about the leather texture of all my leather bags---I love this thick pebbly leather. 
But if you can get a replacement that you're happy with, I would do it


----------



## nutz4purses

OK here is the deal... my mom bought me a Florentine small satchel in natural and I love it but am now also wanting the regular larger size one. I would/could never part with the one my mom bought for me, etc. Would it be silly to purchase the larger one with it being the same color and style? Part of me kinda says yes, lol! I like all the colors but love the natural the best... however would love to see real pics of the color Taupe. TIA


----------



## 3DoxieMama

nutz4purses said:
			
		

> OK here is the deal... my mom bought me a Florentine small satchel in natural and I love it but am now also wanting the regular larger size one. I would/could never part with the one my mom bought for me, etc. Would it be silly to purchase the larger one with it being the same color and style? Part of me kinda says yes, lol! I like all the colors but love the natural the best... however would love to see real pics of the color Taupe. TIA



My taupe satchel will be here tomorrow.  I would be happy to post some pics when I get home so you can see.  If it were me, I would get the larger satchel in another color.  Taupe may be the perfect choice since it' sin the brown family, but it's different enough.  Also, have you checked out chestnut?  It's beautiful also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

nutz4purses said:


> OK here is the deal... my mom bought me a Florentine small satchel in natural and I love it but am now also wanting the regular larger size one. I would/could never part with the one my mom bought for me, etc. Would it be silly to purchase the larger one with it being the same color and style? Part of me kinda says yes, lol! I like all the colors but love the natural the best... however would love to see real pics of the color Taupe. TIA





3DoxieMama said:


> My taupe satchel will be here tomorrow.  I would be happy to post some pics when I get home so you can see. * If it were me, I would get the larger satchel in another color.*  Taupe may be the perfect choice since it' sin the brown family, but it's different enough.  Also, have you checked out chestnut?  It's beautiful also.



I have to agree...personally I would not buy the larger size in the same color.  There are so many beautiful colors in the florentine...even the black is a fabulous looking bag.


----------



## nutz4purses

3DoxieMama said:


> My taupe satchel will be here tomorrow.  I would be happy to post some pics when I get home so you can see.  If it were me, I would get the larger satchel in another color.  Taupe may be the perfect choice since it' sin the brown family, but it's different enough.  Also, have you checked out chestnut?  It's beautiful also.


That would be GREAT! Can't wait to see pics of your bag 
I like Chestnut, may would love it if I seen it IRL but natural is my fav so far. Thanks


----------



## nutz4purses

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to agree...personally I would not buy the larger size in the same color.  There are so many beautiful colors in the florentine...even the black is a fabulous looking bag.


I like the Black but own several Black bags. Yes there are so many pretty colors but natural is my fav by far. I am interested in the Taupe tough so we shall see, lol! Thanks


----------



## Panders77

3DoxieMama said:


> My taupe satchel will be here tomorrow.  I would be happy to post some pics when I get home so you can see.  If it were me, I would get the larger satchel in another color.  Taupe may be the perfect choice since it' sin the brown family, but it's different enough.  Also, have you checked out chestnut?  It's beautiful also.



I love the color Taupe in the Florentine!


----------



## anagem

nutz4purses said:


> That would be GREAT! Can't wait to see pics of your bag
> I like Chestnut, may would love it if I seen it IRL but natural is my fav so far. Thanks


I just love the chestnut color. I really was set on the natural but after seeing the warm rich brown of the chestnut I couldn't do any other color. My pictures don't really do justice to the color. It's a much richer shade.


----------



## pursegal1313

Got my plum small satchel Friday and Im posting pics as promised.  Its amazing how much the plum and burgundy look alike in pictures.  Its the undertones that give them the different color IRL.  I still love my ivory in the profile pic.  Not sure if I want to keep this one or get the teal or maybe even black.  I have another (gasp) teal purse already.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursegal1313 said:


> Got my plum small satchel Friday and I&#8217;m posting pics as promised.  It&#8217;s amazing how much the plum and burgundy look alike in pictures.  It&#8217;s the undertones that give them the different color IRL.  I still love my ivory in the profile pic.  Not sure if I want to keep this one or get the teal or maybe even black.  I have another (gasp) teal purse already.



Oh my, that's gorgeous!    Congrats.  She looks all smushy already!


----------



## pursegal1313

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my, that's gorgeous!    Congrats.  She looks all smushy already!



I like to hang them from the long strap so they smush. :giggles:  I also loaded it up right away!!  Unfortunately, didn't go anywhere over the weekend to take it out.


----------



## jailnurse93

pursegal1313 said:


> I like to hang them from the long strap so they smush. :giggles:  I also loaded it up right away!!  Unfortunately, didn't go anywhere over the weekend to take it out.



Maybe that's why mine got slouchy so quickly.  I chalked it up to getting caught in a few rains and the fact that the one that I chose wasn't stuffed to the brim with tissue like the other ones on Macy's shelves.  But I always hang my purse on a hook on my bedroom door when I'm home, and I always hang my cute DB satchel by the long strap.  I like it slouchy/smushy looking.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Me too!  I love the slouch.  I actually took one of the long handle clasp things and hooked both sides of the bag together to make the top "dip" faster.  The things we do to get our handbags "trained."


----------



## MrsKC

pursegal1313 said:


> Got my plum small satchel Friday and Im posting pics as promised.  Its amazing how much the plum and burgundy look alike in pictures.  Its the undertones that give them the different color IRL.  I still love my ivory in the profile pic.  Not sure if I want to keep this one or get the teal or maybe even black.  I have another (gasp) teal purse already.



*PurseGal*, I think that plum is gorgeous! Thanks for the picture. kc


----------



## pursegal1313

MrsKC said:


> *PurseGal*, I think that plum is gorgeous! Thanks for the picture. kc



It's growing on me!  I'm sure I'll end up keeping it!!:giggles:


----------



## PonyGirl

Hi Everyone, My name is Shannon.. I orginally had some posts with Coach but now. Im really wanting the Florentine satchel but have been searching for some kind of discount. Any suggestions? Also would Natural be a good summer color? Im hoping this would be my everyday bag.


----------



## jailnurse93

PonyGirl said:


> Hi Everyone, My name is Shannon.. I orginally had some posts with Coach but now. Im really wanting the Florentine satchel but have been searching for some kind of discount. Any suggestions? Also would Natural be a good summer color? Im hoping this would be my everyday bag.



Hi, I just started hanging out at Coach, LOL.  I want a Rory very badly at discount.  I got my DB satchel at Macy's Friends and Family sale, which is 25% off and I also applied for a Macy's line of credit when I purchased, adding another 20% off, so I got it nearly half off.  Had I not been able to do that, I would have been searching ebay for one for sure.  I got Natural, after being torn between Chestnut and Natural.  But I knew it would patina and nearly be Chestnut someday so it would be like having both colors anyhow!  It is a very cute bag.  I love it.


----------



## PonyGirl

jailnurse93 said:


> Hi, I just started hanging out at Coach, LOL.  I want a Rory very badly at discount.  I got my DB satchel at Macy's Friends and Family sale, which is 25% off and I also applied for a Macy's line of credit when I purchased, adding another 20% off, so I got it nearly half off.  Had I not been able to do that, I would have been searching ebay for one for sure.  I got Natural, after being torn between Chestnut and Natural.  But I knew it would patina and nearly be Chestnut someday so it would be like having both colors anyhow!  It is a very cute bag.  I love it.


Thanks Nurse. I dont know anyone that has a Macys card to get the friends and family. I have a Discover but only offers 5% cash back. not much when the bag is $400.  
Im hoping the Natural will be a great bag with a lot of outfits.


----------



## PonyGirl

jailnurse93 said:


> Hi, I just started hanging out at Coach, LOL.  I want a Rory very badly at discount.  I got my DB satchel at Macy's Friends and Family sale, which is 25% off and I also applied for a Macy's line of credit when I purchased, adding another 20% off, so I got it nearly half off.  Had I not been able to do that, I would have been searching ebay for one for sure.  I got Natural, after being torn between Chestnut and Natural.  But I knew it would patina and nearly be Chestnut someday so it would be like having both colors anyhow!  It is a very cute bag.  I love it.



Ive seen a few on Ebay and even cheaper yet I'm a little skeptic about buying from ebay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PonyGirl said:


> Thanks Nurse. I dont know anyone that has a Macys card to get the friends and family. I have a Discover but only offers 5% cash back. not much when the bag is $400.
> Im hoping the Natural will be a great bag with a lot of outfits.



Hi Shannon.  You don't have to have a Macy's card to get the Friends & Family discount.  It is offered twice a year, in the spring and in the fall.  There will likely be F&F sales at all the major department stores before Mother's Day.  (Macy's, Lord & Taylor, Nordies, Belk, etc.)   

The natural is a beautiful neutral.


----------



## jailnurse93

PonyGirl said:


> Thanks Nurse. I dont know anyone that has a Macys card to get the friends and family. I have a Discover but only offers 5% cash back. not much when the bag is $400.
> Im hoping the Natural will be a great bag with a lot of outfits.



I didn't have a card for the sale; a SA gave me a coupon, then I filled out an application for the Macy's credit card.  I wanted the DB satchel for awhile but I had to be patient and wait for that sale to roll around.  LOL  I never like to pay full price and I would never pay more than $400 for any bag--if even that.  I'm a divorced homeowner who has a sh%tload of other financial priorities--like wanting to retire someday!  Honestly I find so many bags in my price range I couldn't buy all the ones that I want anyhow!  I love DB, Coach, Fossil, Roots, Frye, Liebeskind, Linea Pelle etc.  Love ebay!


----------



## Brwneyed1

PonyGirl said:


> Hi Everyone, My name is Shannon.. I orginally had some posts with Coach but now. Im really wanting the Florentine satchel but have been searching for some kind of discount. Any suggestions? Also would Natural be a good summer color? Im hoping this would be my everyday bag.


So you have been bitten by the florentine satchel love bug too huh.? LOL. I got mine from the QVC as is but they go fast when they come up, I love Dooney & outlet store. I am on a Ban for a VERY long time now after my splurge . Here is my personal opinion on the natural color it's darker then the pictures show so if I may suggest seeing it in person before deciding on that color. IMHO that color is a nice go to every day color. Which ever you decide we would all love to see what color you decided on.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Here is my as-is Flo taupe satchel.  I missed UPS by about an hour yesterday.  I can take more shots if anyone wants to see when I get home.  I'm not sure if this one is a keeper.  I love the color, but the leather is super smooth and shows every scratch and gauge.  I don't mind scratches on my other Flo bags, but this one seems like it will look more beat up than broken in after a while.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

The pic didn't attach.  Tryin again.


----------



## PonyGirl

Yes i was bitten by the florentine bug. Lol ive wanted it since its debut but not the price. I also looked at the double tassel satchel and the smith bag but the vachetta is by far the best looking.  I want to say thanks for your help. I will be calling around to find discounts. Hope i get my bag soon. Meanwhile if anyone sees any discounts keep me informed and I am loving the pictures of everyones bag. Bringing me ideas.


----------



## PonyGirl

No sales til derby and stock is getting low.


----------



## anagem

3DoxieMama said:


> The pic didn't attach.  Tryin again.



Love the color  It's muted and super pretty.


----------



## anagem

Another pic of me and my bag. I am way too obsessed. Had a mini photo session with it. :giggles: But it's so pretty!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

anagem said:


> Another pic of me and my bag. I am way too obsessed. Had a mini photo session with it. :giggles: But it's so pretty!



Aww, it looks great on you.  You're rockin it!


----------



## anagem

3DoxieMama said:


> Aww, it looks great on you.  You're rockin it!



Thanks!


----------



## pursegal1313

3DoxieMama said:


> The pic didn't attach.  Tryin again.



I think she looks great!!  But if you don't LOVE it keep looking.  You'll find the right one.


----------



## Brwneyed1

anagem said:


> Another pic of me and my bag. I am way too obsessed. Had a mini photo session with it. :giggles: But it's so pretty!



I think she fits you perfectly .


----------



## kimmer65

3DoxieMama said:


> The pic didn't attach.  Tryin again.


I think this is fabulous!  I had ordered a taupe Smith bag, but sent it back.  Mine did NOT look like this same color of taupe!  It was more of a muted mud color.  I actually like the smooth that shows the distressing!  Love this!!


----------



## anagem

Was playing with a new camera lens and no one was willing to model for me so I took some more pics of my bag This one is more color accurate than the others though. Still the small chestnut florentine satchel


----------



## Masteryoda

I luv that taupe bag! Seriously! It's so smooth and looks so nice. I would keep it. I'm sure once it ages it won't show scratches as much. It's true the more pebbled bags seem to show scratches less but that one is just too pretty to take back!!


----------



## Islandgrl

Brwneyed1 said:


> So you have been bitten by the florentine satchel love bug too huh.? LOL. I got mine from the QVC as is but they go fast when they come up, I love Dooney & outlet store. I am on a Ban for a VERY long time now after my splurge . Here is my personal opinion on the natural color it's darker then the pictures show so if I may suggest seeing it in person before deciding on that color. IMHO that color is a nice go to every day color. Which ever you decide we would all love to see what color you decided on.




There are a lot of florentines 'as is' up now, including the medium, small & mini satchels in an array of colors!

The 'as is' bags have been really plentiful the last couple of days, there was 32 last night and 25 this AM!


----------



## Islandgrl

anagem said:


> Another pic of me and my bag. I am way too obsessed. Had a mini photo session with it. :giggles: But it's so pretty!




Gorgeous! That bag really looks great on you!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Islandgrl said:


> There are a lot of florentines 'as is' up now, including the medium, small & mini satchels in an array of colors!
> 
> The 'as is' bags have been really plentiful the last couple of days, there was 32 last night and 25 this AM!



OMG. I'm so not looking I'm on a ban. But for those looking for a deal good to know.


----------



## PonyGirl

Islandgrl said:


> There are a lot of florentines 'as is' up now, including the medium, small & mini satchels in an array of colors!
> 
> The 'as is' bags have been really plentiful the last couple of days, there was 32 last night and 25 this AM!


thanks. Checked qvc.. yet nothing on the Vachetta satchel. Ill keep looking.


----------



## MrsKC

PonyGirl said:


> thanks. Checked qvc.. yet nothing on the Vachetta satchel. Ill keep looking.



Actually, it was there earlier today....I saw it.....they get snapped up so fast...sorry you missed it.. kc


----------



## Brwneyed1

MrsKC said:


> Actually, it was there earlier today....I saw it.....they get snapped up so fast...sorry you missed it.. kc



Keep checking. Be patient and act fast when you see what you like. =)


----------



## lilmore

Have those of you that have purchased the satchels on qvc "as is" had good experiences then?  I have been eyeing the satchel as my first db purchase.


----------



## Brwneyed1

lilmore said:


> Have those of you that have purchased the satchels on qvc "as is" had good experiences then?  I have been eyeing the satchel as my first db purchase.



I purchased my natural from QVC "as is" and I had no issues at all.  You have time to return it if your not happy with it. Good luck and let us know what you get. =)


----------



## 3DoxieMama

lilmore said:


> Have those of you that have purchased the satchels on qvc "as is" had good experiences then?  I have been eyeing the satchel as my first db purchase.



I got chestnut, navy, and taupe and all were perfect. I also got the medium Russel and that was also in perfect, brand new condition.


----------



## lilmore

Brwneyed1 said:


> I purchased my natural from QVC "as is" and I had no issues at all.  You have time to return it if your not happy with it. Good luck and let us know what you get. =)





3DoxieMama said:


> I got chestnut, navy, and taupe and all were perfect. I also got the medium Russel and that was also in perfect, brand new condition.



Thank you Brwneyed and 3DoxieMama for your reply!  I went ahead and just purchased my first as is DB Florentine small satchel in chestnut.  They go so quickly...  other colors I was contemplating were sold by the time I made up my mind.  I moved quickly on this one.  Hopefully I love it!    Now to wait on the delivery truck.....


----------



## Brwneyed1

lilmore said:


> Thank you Brwneyed and 3DoxieMama for your reply!  I went ahead and just purchased my first as is DB Florentine small satchel in chestnut.  They go so quickly...  other colors I was contemplating were sold by the time I made up my mind.  I moved quickly on this one.  Hopefully I love it!    Now to wait on the delivery truck.....



I hope you enjoy her . =)


----------



## ooo

*Can the small satchel fit an iPad?

I've read through about 100 pages of this thread and looked at the pics, so now I'm tempted by the small satchel. 

I'm a sucker for QVC Easy Pay.

And, they have the small satchel in Plum.

The medium satchel isn't in stock in any color I like.

Is the small satchel just too small?

Right now I have a convertible Coach metallic satchel. Not too big, not too small. It's a good size for me. I'm trying to figure out if the Dooney is too. 

Never had a Dooney, except an inherited 1990s saddle bag. The opening on that bag makes it hard to use, plus it's heavy.


*


----------



## 3DoxieMama

lilmore said:


> Thank you Brwneyed and 3DoxieMama for your reply!  I went ahead and just purchased my first as is DB Florentine small satchel in chestnut.  They go so quickly...  other colors I was contemplating were sold by the time I made up my mind.  I moved quickly on this one.  Hopefully I love it!    Now to wait on the delivery truck.....



Yay!  I hope it's perfect!  Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsKC

ooo said:


> *Can the small satchel fit an iPad?
> 
> I've read through about 100 pages of this thread and looked at the pics, so now I'm tempted by the small satchel.
> 
> I'm a sucker for QVC Easy Pay.
> 
> And, they have the small satchel in Plum.
> 
> The medium satchel isn't in stock in any color I like.
> 
> Is the small satchel just too small?
> 
> Right now I have a convertible Coach metallic satchel. Not too big, not too small. It's a good size for me. I'm trying to figure out if the Dooney is too.
> 
> Never had a Dooney, except an inherited 1990s saddle bag. The opening on that bag makes it hard to use, plus it's heavy.
> 
> 
> *




Dooney has easy pay for any purchase over $350 and you get free shipping....in case the color you want is available on their site (cant remember the price off the top of my head--my mini was $328 so I am thinking the medium would be over $350).  kc


----------



## PonyGirl

Score!!!!!! Went to Macy's today and they had the sale of applying for a card and save.. so I bought my natural Florentine Vachetta satchel.  It has some scratches so she also discounted it 10%


----------



## Brwneyed1

PonyGirl said:


> Score!!!!!! Went to Macy's today and they had the sale of applying for a card and save.. so I bought my natural Florentine Vachetta satchel.  It has some scratches so she also discounted it 10%



That's great!!!! Enjoy.


----------



## PonyGirl




----------



## PonyGirl

ok tried to upload images but it isnt working.


----------



## ooo

*



			
				ooo said:
			
		


			Can the small satchel fit an iPad?

I've read through about 100 pages of this thread and looked at the pics, so now I'm tempted by the small satchel.

I'm a sucker for QVC Easy Pay.

And, they have the small satchel in Plum.

The medium satchel isn't in stock in any color I like.

Is the small satchel just too small?

Right now I have a convertible Coach metallic satchel. Not too big, not too small. It's a good size for me. I'm trying to figure out if the Dooney is too.

Never had a Dooney, except an inherited 1990s saddle bag. The opening on that bag makes it hard to use, plus it's heavy.
		
Click to expand...

*



MrsKC said:


> Dooney has easy pay for any purchase over $350 and you get free shipping....in case the color you want is available on their site (cant remember the price off the top of my head--my mini was $328 so I am thinking the medium would be over $350).  kc



*Dooney's easy pays sure are tempting. Good thing I didn't know about this before. 

I do like QVC's return policy and cash back I get with them from an e-rewards membership though. Hmm...

I think the small is what I want after looking at people's pose photos. I wish I could find a photo of a "full" small satchel to see how much can really fit inside. I have a medium size wallet, small phone, and medium cosmetic case... but I can't figure out if an iPad has a chance of fitting.*


----------



## MiaBorsa

ooo said:


> I think the small is what I want after looking at people's pose photos. I wish I could find a photo of a "full" small satchel to see how much can really fit inside. I have a medium size wallet, small phone, and medium cosmetic case... but I can't figure out if an iPad has a chance of fitting.[/B]



Here is the small satchel and the regular (not mini) iPad, with the rubber-type Apple case...






It barely fits through the zipper opening...






Once inside, it will not slide all the way back to the side of the bag, but sort of "blocks" the inside.  Personally, I would not carry my iPad in this bag.






Hope this helps.


----------



## ooo

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is the small satchel and the regular (not mini) iPad, with the rubber-type Apple case...
> ....
> 
> Hope this helps.



Wow, that's perfect... just what I was looking for! Thanks! 

It does look like a very close fit for sure just to get it in the bag and I'm surprised the iPad "blocks" so much of the interior. I might have to see if there's another bag that's a better fit for me here.


----------



## brookeab

anagem said:


> Ok let's see if that worked. Thanks Hopi! My family thinks I'm being completely ridiculous.


I totally understand! I have a few of these florentine leather bags, and I really think it just depends on the one you get. I have owned 6 total, returned two.

For example, I received the plum dome satchel that had a crack in the leather on the handle, and the leather on it was totally smooth. However, the colors didn't match from panel to panel on the leather. Needless to say, that drove me nuts so I sent it back.

I got a Large florentine satchel in chestnut and raspberry from dillards. The raspberry one is totally smooth, perfect in every way while my chestnut one is more pebbled in areas like the one you have. It bugged be at first, but it doesn't bother me much anymore. Especially after seeing that the texture really does vary from bag to bag.

The most recent one I got is the plum smith bag. The leather is pretty consistent, except for on the pocket of the bag where the leather is more grainy. I think it is really hard to get a bag that is completely perfect in every way when it comes to these bags. It seems like the luck of the draw in my experience.  But I love them anyway!


----------



## jailnurse93

PonyGirl said:


> Score!!!!!! Went to Macy's today and they had the sale of applying for a card and save.. so I bought my natural Florentine Vachetta satchel.  It has some scratches so she also discounted it 10%



AWESOME! YAY Ponygirl!  That's how I finally got my satchel in December.  I waited oh-so-long for the sale and applying for the card, well, it _seemed_ long!  

Try to get your pics up for us!  It's part of the ritual and DB Florentine Satchel lovers can never see this bag enough!


----------



## PonyGirl

jailnurse93 said:


> AWESOME! YAY Ponygirl!  That's how I finally got my satchel in December.  I waited oh-so-long for the sale and applying for the card, well, it _seemed_ long!
> 
> Try to get your pics up for us!  It's part of the ritual and DB Florentine Satchel lovers can never see this bag enough!



I thought it posted yesterday. . Look a few posts back and let me know if there's an empty post from me. Its suppose to have the pic. If not please tell me how to post pics.


----------



## Brwneyed1

brookeab said:


> I totally understand! I have a few of these florentine leather bags, and I really think it just depends on the one you get. I have owned 6 total, returned two.
> 
> For example, I received the plum dome satchel that had a crack in the leather on the handle, and the leather on it was totally smooth. However, the colors didn't match from panel to panel on the leather. Needless to say, that drove me nuts so I sent it back.
> 
> I got a Large florentine satchel in chestnut and raspberry from dillards. The raspberry one is totally smooth, perfect in every way while my chestnut one is more pebbled in areas like the one you have. It bugged be at first, but it doesn't bother me much anymore. Especially after seeing that the texture really does vary from bag to bag.
> 
> The most recent one I got is the plum smith bag. The leather is pretty consistent, except for on the pocket of the bag where the leather is more grainy. I think it is really hard to get a bag that is completely perfect in every way when it comes to these bags. It seems like the luck of the draw in my experience.  But I love them anyway!



I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed the difference in the color from the swatch to RL. When I got my natural to me it looked so much darker then swatch but it was such a deal and a nice neutral color that I kept it.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Sorry miss read above post.


----------



## Somethingsweet

Ive been wanting to get this bag in neutral but always hesitate to get one because like others has said that the leather is somehow inconsistent. The ones that i saw always had scratches and the scratches were all over the bag. Its a really pretty bag but is the leather really like this? I mean are the "scratches" part of the type of leather? But from the pictures that others upload, i saw amazing bags without scratches. For all who has this bag, when you buy it first time, did the bag have scratches too? Thank you.


----------



## accessorygirl2

The scratches are not apparent until you get very close to the bag. It's kind of hard to explain...the leather develops a patina over time...picture an old saddle or pair of cowboy boots...they look better with age but they weather...they don't look the same as the day you bought them, they show wear and that makes the bag uniquely yours. Kind of a vintage-y vibe. Hope this helps!


----------



## Somethingsweet

accessorygirl2 said:


> The scratches are not apparent until you get very close to the bag. It's kind of hard to explain...the leather develops a patina over time...picture an old saddle or pair of cowboy boots...they look better with age but they weather...they don't look the same as the day you bought them, they show wear and that makes the bag uniquely yours. Kind of a vintage-y vibe. Hope this helps!



So I guess what you're saying is the scratches is part of the leather and it will darken over time. Ok thank you..


----------



## zhanq012

I notice no one buys this color


----------



## jade

zhanq012 said:


> I notice no one buys this color



White bag?  It would take me max 15 minutes to spill wine or something else that stains on it.


----------



## zhanq012

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Would like to know whether florentine vachetta is too heavy to be used daily. thanks.



sorry i just want to know what's the brand for your photo's purse? thanks so much!


----------



## zhanq012

jade said:


> white bag?  It would take me max 15 minutes to spill wine or something else that stains on it.



true =&#65289;


----------



## gatorgirl07

jade said:


> White bag?  It would take me max 15 minutes to spill wine or something else that stains on it.



+1.  Me too


----------



## MrsKC

zhanq012 said:


> I notice no one buys this color
> View attachment 2064542



It is gorgeous and I would buy it if I lived in a warmer climate and could carry it more.....kc


----------



## lilmore

I received the chestnut small satchel from qvc today and sadly had to return it.  It had scratches which I could live with because it was beautiful, but it didn't have the shoulder strap.   I called their cs immediately and they said none were available so i sent it back the same day.  I was bummed until I saw an as is was available in bordeoux just a little while ago. (There I was, in a comedy club, with my bf, refreshing the qvc page several times to see if any as is db were available when he went to the restroom) I ordered it right away since they disappear quickly.  Now the waiting begins again.  Hopefully this time I will have my first db.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hi Ladies....

Just brought the royal blue large satchel from the outlet. Cant wait for it to arrive so I can post pics...


----------



## MiaBorsa

lilmore said:


> I received the chestnut small satchel from qvc today and sadly had to return it.  It had scratches which I could live with because it was beautiful, but it didn't have the shoulder strap.   I called their cs immediately and they said none were available so i sent it back the same day.  I was bummed until I saw an as is was available in bordeoux just a little while ago. (There I was, in a comedy club, with my bf, refreshing the qvc page several times to see if any as is db were available when he went to the restroom) I ordered it right away since they disappear quickly.  Now the waiting begins again.  Hopefully this time I will have my first db.


I hope the bordeaux is perfect!  I absolutely love mine.  

.



mistyknightwin said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just brought the royal blue large satchel from the outlet. Cant wait for it to arrive so I can post pics...


I can't wait to see the pics.  Royal blue is gorgy.


----------



## PonyGirl

how can I post pics? I have tried to upload from the reply post using attachments, etc.. seems nothing is working. any help?


----------



## hopi

PonyGirl said:


> how can I post pics? I have tried to upload from the reply post using attachments, etc.. seems nothing is working. any help?



Ponygirl,
if this site is like most forums you have to first put your pictures on a site like photobucket


----------



## carterazo

zhanq012 said:


> I notice no one buys this color
> View attachment 2064542



This is probably my favorite version of this bag.  My problem is that I already own three white bags- two of which are DB, so I just can't justify it.  I Love DB bags in white with the natural leather trim.


----------



## chowlover2

zhanq012 said:


> true =&#65289;



The white bag is gorg, but I'm a slob, would get dirty in 5 min.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi Ladies!  I'm new in this section of the forum.  I'm sure you can figure out where I usually hang by my screen name.  LOL!  Anyway, I saw the Medium (I'm not sure why D&B doesn't call this large) Florentine Satchel in Macys about a week ago and it was love at first sight!  I was wondering - does anyone have both the regular leather and the ostrich?  I was hoping to get some input on pros and cons of each.  Some side by side pics would be appreciated   I'm considering the chestnut in the regular and cognac/brown of the ostrich.  Is the ostrich as soft as the regular?  Does the ostrich have any sort of plastic feel to it?  Finally, it seems the ostrich version is limited to D&B and Dillards.  Does anyone know of any discounts that would apply to the ostrich?  I can get the regular through Macys with 25% off plus 20% if I open account.  Any input would be appreciated.  And yes, I read this whole thread and drooled all the way   TIA


----------



## Panders77

mistyknightwin said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Just brought the royal blue large satchel from the outlet. Cant wait for it to arrive so I can post pics...



Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## elbgrl

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi Ladies!  I'm new in this section of the forum.  I'm sure you can figure out where I usually hang by my screen name.  LOL!  Anyway, I saw the Medium (I'm not sure why D&B doesn't call this large) Florentine Satchel in Macys about a week ago and it was love at first sight!  I was wondering - does anyone have both the regular leather and the ostrich?  I was hoping to get some input on pros and cons of each.  Some side by side pics would be appreciated   I'm considering the chestnut in the regular and cognac/brown of the ostrich.  Is the ostrich as soft as the regular?  Does the ostrich have any sort of plastic feel to it?  Finally, it seems the ostrich version is limited to D&B and Dillards.  Does anyone know of any discounts that would apply to the ostrich?  I can get the regular through Macys with 25% off plus 20% if I open account.  Any input would be appreciated.  And yes, I read this whole thread and drooled all the way   TIA



Here is a pic of my ostrich cognac hobo next to my chestnut drawstring in natural light.  HTH







As far as I know, Dillards and Dooney are the only ones that carry the ostrich.  I like the ostrich very much, and to me the leather feels very similar to the florentine.


----------



## Vickie_26

Helloo !!

I dreamed and dreamed about this bag back in October I believe. I stalked this page and just drooled over all the modeling pictures. I finally decided to order it and it came in within 5 days. At first I was dissapointed because it had a noticeable crease and a couple of scratches but my husband convinced me that that was how the leather was going to be..it couldnt be perfect and it added charcter to the bag and he liked it..so i kept it. From stalking the reviews and this forum I saw how easily this bag scratched, but I really had NO idea how bad. I scratch every single time i use it...and sometimes it doesn't fully rub out. I've stopped obsessing over it though and accepted that it's just the way its gonna have to be with this bag. I still love it...the quality is just amazing and it still "squeeks" that beautiful leather squeek lol. Yes, it's a heavy bag...but i reallly don't care! Here she is!! With about 5 going on 6 months of on and off use.


----------



## chowlover2

Vickie_26 said:


> Helloo !!
> 
> I dreamed and dreamed about this bag back in October I believe. I stalked this page and just drooled over all the modeling pictures. I finally decided to order it and it came in within 5 days. At first I was dissapointed because it had a noticeable crease and a couple of scratches but my husband convinced me that that was how the leather was going to be..it couldnt be perfect and it added charcter to the bag and he liked it..so i kept it. From stalking the reviews and this forum I saw how easily this bag scratched, but I really had NO idea how bad. I scratch every single time i use it...and sometimes it doesn't fully rub out. I've stopped obsessing over it though and accepted that it's just the way its gonna have to be with this bag. I still love it...the quality is just amazing and it still "squeeks" that beautiful leather squeek lol. Yes, it's a heavy bag...but i reallly don't care! Here she is!! With about 5 going on 6 months of on and off use.



I polished my faux ostrich a year ago and no problems with scratches. Years ago I had a Dooney that got water stained and the leather never looked good with the blisters on it. I bought 2products on Ebay, Blackrock and Obenauf's. this is per Docride in the Hermes Rehab thread. First day wax with Blackrock, let dry 24 hrs and  wax again with Blackrock. 24 hrs later use the Obenauf''s, wait 24 hrs wax with Obenauf's again. Finally wait 24 hrs and finish with Blackrock. Bag is waterproof and highly scratch resistant.


----------



## MrsKC

PonyGirl said:


> how can I post pics? I have tried to upload from the reply post using attachments, etc.. seems nothing is working. any help?




PonyGirl, the way I post pick it to pick the "advanced" option instead of "quick reply" then you will see the paperclip come up and you can attach the pics just like attaching any document from your computer. I could not get photobucket to work.....but that does work for some of the gals. kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

PonyGirl said:


> how can I post pics? I have tried to upload from the reply post using attachments, etc.. seems nothing is working. any help?



If you have a smart phone, you can post pics from your camera roll. I have found that is the easiest thing to do. If you need help, I can walk you through it


----------



## Freak4Coach

elbgrl said:


> Here is a pic of my ostrich cognac hobo next to my chestnut drawstring in natural light.  HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Dillards and Dooney are the only ones that carry the ostrich.  I like the ostrich very much, and to me the leather feels very similar to the florentine.



Oh gosh!  I wish hoping seeing them side by side would help me decide but sadly it only makes it harder!    Maybe I'll just have to buy both  Thank you so much for taking the time to reply and post the pic!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Vickie_26

chowlover2 said:


> I polished my faux ostrich a year ago and no problems with scratches. Years ago I had a Dooney that got water stained and the leather never looked good with the blisters on it. I bought 2products on Ebay, Blackrock and Obenauf's. this is per Docride in the Hermes Rehab thread. First day wax with Blackrock, let dry 24 hrs and  wax again with Blackrock. 24 hrs later use the Obenauf''s, wait 24 hrs wax with Obenauf's again. Finally wait 24 hrs and finish with Blackrock. Bag is waterproof and highly scratch resistant.


Thank you !! I wonder where I can buy these, I'm gonna look around. Have you posted a pic of your bag ?


----------



## Vickie_26

I hope the picture works now ?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I see it, but it's sideways.     Gorgeous bag.


----------



## annie1

Love my ostrich.   Here is a pic I I don't have a side by side but I have a satchel in leather and a dillon also all the leathers are great


----------



## gatorgirl07

annie1 said:


> Love my ostrich.   Here is a pic I I don't have a side by side but I have a satchel in leather and a dillon also all the leathers are great



OMGosh!  I love that color!  Which one is it!?


----------



## annie1

gatorgirl07 said:


> OMGosh!  I love that color!  Which one is it!?



The grey one exclusive to Dillards.


----------



## Judy1123

MrsKC said:


> PonyGirl, the way I post pick it to pick the "advanced" option instead of "quick reply" then you will see the paperclip come up and you can attach the pics just like attaching any document from your computer. I could not get photobucket to work.....but that does work for some of the gals. kc



Thank you so much for walking me thru posting pix from my phone also!


----------



## abandonedimages

I have been coveting the Florentine satchel for ages! One of these days..


----------



## elbgrl

Love that grey ostrich!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Vickie_26 said:


> I hope the picture works now ?





annie1 said:


> Love my ostrich.   Here is a pic I I don't have a side by side but I have a satchel in leather and a dillon also all the leathers are great
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074558



Gorgeous bags Ladies!  Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

annie1 said:


> The grey one exclusive to Dillards.



That's what I was afraid of.  Seemed to be the case based on what I've found.  Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## annie1

Freak4Coach said:


> That's what I was afraid of.  Seemed to be the case based on what I've found.  Thanks for the confirmation!



I know and it sold out right away.  I had  my eye in the tan one then saw this one and grabbed it on sale


----------



## annie1

elbgrl said:


> Love that grey ostrich!



Thanks


----------



## Freak4Coach

annie1 said:


> I know and it sold out right away.  I had  my eye in the tan one then saw this one and grabbed it on sale



Congrats!  I've learned you better grab it when you can.  It probably won't be there when you come back...


----------



## annie1

Freak4Coach said:


> Congrats!  I've learned you better grab it when you can.  It probably won't be there when you come back...



True they get you when u least expect it lol


----------



## Freak4Coach

annie1 said:


> True they get you when u least expect it lol



Yeah like me walking into Macys to make a return and falling in love with the D&B Satchel...


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi Ladies!  So I took the plunge and purchased the larger satchel in chestnut!  It was done as a presale at Macys so I can't bring her home until Wednesday.    However, I have a question for you all about the the leather - is it normal for the texture of the leather to not be consistant over the whole bag? Parts are really smooth and others are bumpier. She only had 2 and they were both like that. I'd prefer smooth all over. Should I get her to order another or do you think they will all be like this?  I'd appreciate your input on this! TIA!


----------



## annie1

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi Ladies!  So I took the plunge and purchased the larger satchel in chestnut!  It was done as a presale at Macys so I can't bring her home until Wednesday.    However, I have a question for you all about the the leather - is it normal for the texture of the leather to not be consistant over the whole bag? Parts are really smooth and others are bumpier. She only had 2 and they were both like that. I'd prefer smooth all over. Should I get her to order another or do you think they will all be like this?  I'd appreciate your input on this! TIA!



My satchel is different textures my mbmj is Aldo like that as well gives it charachter IMO


----------



## Vickie_26

I have the same bag (large chestnut) and some parts have different textures but not a huge difference ( I took a pic and accidentally posted it sideways a few days ago  if you want to take a look) ...I like it and I think makes it my own. I will say I passed by the dooney and Bourke isle yesterday in dillards and I saw a natural one that was very very very pebbled on the majority and smooth on the side...I think that one looked pretty bad..depends on your own taste  what do you mean by presale though ??


----------



## Vickie_26

Vickie_26 said:


> I have the same bag (large chestnut) and some parts have different textures but not a huge difference ( I took a pic and accidentally posted it sideways a few days ago  if you want to take a look) ...I like it and I think makes it my own. I will say I passed by the dooney and Bourke isle yesterday in dillards and I saw a natural one that was very very very pebbled on the majority and smooth on the side...I think that one looked pretty bad..depends on your own taste  what do you mean by presale though ??



BTW, i can also take more pix cause i just noticed that pic doesn't show a lot fo detail.


----------



## seton

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi Ladies!  So I took the plunge and purchased the larger satchel in chestnut!  It was done as a presale at Macys so I can't bring her home until Wednesday.    However, I have a question for you all about the the leather - is it normal for the texture of the leather to not be consistant over the whole bag? Parts are really smooth and others are bumpier. She only had 2 and they were both like that. I'd prefer smooth all over. Should I get her to order another or do you think they will all be like this?  I'd appreciate your input on this! TIA!



it's normal. you can find one that is smooth all over but u need to look them over yourself. better the devil you know since ordering one is no guarantee that u will get a smooth one. I prefer smooth too.


----------



## Freak4Coach

seton said:


> it's normal. you can find one that is smooth all over but u need to look them over yourself. better the devil you know since ordering one is no guarantee that u will get a smooth one. I prefer smooth too.



Thanks for responding!  That's what I was afraid of.  I could probably order a dozen and still not get a "good" one.  Maybe I'll give it a shot though...  Thanks again


----------



## mistyknightwin

Here is my new baby!! I love her so very much already! She is perfect for Spring!! Florentine in Royal Blue...


----------



## Freak4Coach

annie1 said:


> My satchel is different textures my mbmj is Aldo like that as well gives it charachter IMO



Ok, thanks!  I'm really trying to tell myself that 



Vickie_26 said:


> I have the same bag (large chestnut) and some parts have different textures but not a huge difference ( I took a pic and accidentally posted it sideways a few days ago  if you want to take a look) ...I like it and I think makes it my own. I will say I passed by the dooney and Bourke isle yesterday in dillards and I saw a natural one that was very very very pebbled on the majority and smooth on the side...I think that one looked pretty bad..depends on your own taste  what do you mean by presale though ??





Vickie_26 said:


> BTW, i can also take more pix cause i just noticed that pic doesn't show a lot fo detail.



If you don't mind, I wouldn't mind seeing more pics!   Macy's has a sale starting on February 27th.  It's called the wardrobe sale I think.  Stuff will be 25% off.  They ring it up now and put a hold on your credit card so you get the sale price but you can't take it home until the sale starts.


----------



## Freak4Coach

mistyknightwin said:


> Here is my new baby!! I love her so very much already! She is perfect for Spring!! Florentine in Royal Blue...



Gorgeous!  I love that blue!  Congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks!! It smells so nice! Since I'm a tall woman it's not overwhelming...



Freak4Coach said:


> Gorgeous!  I love that blue!  Congrats!


----------



## princess69

mistyknightwin said:


> Here is my new baby!! I love her so very much already! She is perfect for Spring!! Florentine in Royal Blue...


Twins on this beauty!  Congrats on getting her!


----------



## annie1

Beautiful color


----------



## lilmore

Just received small florentine Bordeaux.   Love it!  Hopefully, my post gets fixed.  Tried to attach pics, and one shows up multiple times and upside down.  First time using tpf app.


----------



## lilmore

It doesn't let me delete pics.  Oh well.  I tried.


----------



## Freak4Coach

lilmore said:


> Just received small florentine Bordeaux.   Love it!  Hopefully, my post gets fixed.  Tried to attach pics, and one shows up multiple times and upside down.  First time using tpf app.



Even upside down it's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## seton

you have to make sure that the pix are not upside down before u upload onto tpf

here u go


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies


----------



## annie1

mistyknightwin said:


> Thanks Ladies



Very very pretty


----------



## elbgrl

Love this - beautiful color!


----------



## Vickie_26

I think its a great color also , congratulations ! How are you liking it so far ?


----------



## sammytheMUA

mistyknightwin said:


> Here is my new baby!! I love her so very much already! She is perfect for Spring!! Florentine in Royal Blue...



is it in ocean blue?
im trying to decide what pop of color bag i want.
for sure but i want another one as well.


----------



## Brwneyed1

OMG what a beautiful color to bad I'm on a ban.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I'm not sure - the name on the tag says "Royal Blue" 


sammytheMUA said:


> is it in ocean blue?
> im trying to decide what pop of color bag i want.
> for sure but i want another one as well.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I"m loving it! I've gotten a lot of compliments from friends who would have never guessed it was a Dooney.

It adds a pop of color to a lot of the outfits I've worn lately...





Vickie_26 said:


> I think its a great color also , congratulations ! How are you liking it so far ?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you Ladies again for the compliments...


----------



## MaryBel

mistyknightwin said:


> Here is my new baby!! I love her so very much already! She is perfect for Spring!! Florentine in Royal Blue...



Congrats on your royal satchel. I have the small one and I love it!


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

mistyknightwin said:


> Here is my new baby!! I love her so very much already! She is perfect for Spring!! Florentine in Royal Blue...



Love the color!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks so much!!



MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your royal satchel. I have the small one and I love it!


----------



## mistyknightwin

thanks you! 


Luvtoshop1969 said:


> Love the color!


----------



## Brwneyed1

OMG ladies  I went to D&B website wish I didn't  the new colors are beautiful . Wish I wasn't on a bam. The blues and yellow and purple man they are beautiful .


----------



## BagAddiction712

Brwneyed1 said:


> OMG ladies  I went to D&B website wish I didn't  the new colors are beautiful . Wish I wasn't on a bam. The blues and yellow and purple man they are beautiful .



LOVE the new ocean blue


----------



## Brwneyed1

BagAddiction712 said:


> LOVE the new ocean blue



I know


----------



## seton

ok, i'll be in the minority n say that i dont like the flo satchel in brite or easter egg colors


----------



## Vickie_26

I think I have to agree with you, but then again I'm a girl who loves her dark bags. Did they do away with the black ??


----------



## Brwneyed1

Vickie_26 said:


> I think I have to agree with you, but then again I'm a girl who loves her dark bags. Did they do away with the black ??



I don't think so.


----------



## cinnybuns

Vickie_26 said:


> I think I have to agree with you, but then again I'm a girl who loves her dark bags. Did they do away with the black ??



I just saw the black in Macy's when I went to pick up my preorder a few min ago.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Vickie_26 said:


> I think I have to agree with you, but then again I'm a girl who loves her dark bags. Did they do away with the black ??



Just a FYI there is a black satchel on QVC as is . But act fast


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi Ladies, help me out here - I just got the last one of 3 chestnut satchels (the Macy's SA was nice enough to order a couple so I could pick the best).  Two are pretty scratched up.  The other isn't too bad but it has 2 small indentations.  This one has the best consistancy with the texture/smoothness of the leather. I'm really concerned about how easy these scratch.  Is there something I can treat it with that helps with that?  Any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## LitGeek

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi Ladies, help me out here - I just got the last one of 3 chestnut satchels (the Macy's SA was nice enough to order a couple so I could pick the best).  Two are pretty scratched up.  The other isn't too bad but it has 2 small indentations.  This one has the best consistancy with the texture/smoothness of the leather. I'm really concerned about how easy these scratch.  Is there something I can treat it with that helps with that?  Any suggestions?  TIA



There are threads on here and on the QVC Dooney board about this topic. There were two suggestions that I thought sounded reasonable. The first is using a soft old white nightgown that is a cotton/poly blend...apparently all cotton doesn't work as well...and gently buff the scratches away. The other is to put a tiny amount (just enough to soften your finger tip) of Brahmin leather conditioner on your finger and gently rub the scratch away (Dooney does not recommend using leather conditioners on their bags though!!!). I have not tried either yet. I have a Chestnut Smith bag and quite honestly the few scratches I have I just used my bare fingers to smooth and they do not bother me now. When it comes time, I will give these two suggestions a try. Good Luck and let us know if anything works for you


----------



## brookeab

Ladies! I added this lovely bag to my collection yesterday. 






This makes number three for me in this style. I did have this in the small size before, but returned it because it was just WAY too small for my needs. The regular size is just perfect. I am using it today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

brookeab said:


> Ladies! I added this lovely bag to my collection yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes number three for me in this style. I did have this in the small size before, but returned it because it was just WAY too small for my needs. The regular size is just perfect. I am using it today.



Oh my!  She's gorgeous.    Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## brookeab

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my!  She's gorgeous.    Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


Thank you!


----------



## seton

brookeab said:


> Ladies! I added this lovely bag to my collection yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes number three for me in this style. I did have this in the small size before, but returned it because it was just WAY too small for my needs. The regular size is just perfect. I am using it today.



beautiful. the black shows off the hardware the best./ susan


----------



## brookeab

seton said:


> beautiful. the black shows off the hardware the best./ susan



I agree! one of the reasons I was drawn to it.


----------



## Freak4Coach

LitGeek said:


> There are threads on here and on the QVC Dooney board about this topic. There were two suggestions that I thought sounded reasonable. The first is using a soft old white nightgown that is a cotton/poly blend...apparently all cotton doesn't work as well...and gently buff the scratches away. The other is to put a tiny amount (just enough to soften your finger tip) of Brahmin leather conditioner on your finger and gently rub the scratch away (Dooney does not recommend using leather conditioners on their bags though!!!). I have not tried either yet. I have a Chestnut Smith bag and quite honestly the few scratches I have I just used my bare fingers to smooth and they do not bother me now. When it comes time, I will give these two suggestions a try. Good Luck and let us know if anything works for you



I'm sorry, I didn't think to search for this first.  Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Freak4Coach

brookeab said:


> Ladies! I added this lovely bag to my collection yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes number three for me in this style. I did have this in the small size before, but returned it because it was just WAY too small for my needs. The regular size is just perfect. I am using it today.



This color was the one that made me fall in love with this bag.  She's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Masteryoda

I have the natural and just got a chestnut. Both r very smooth n nice but the chestnut is VERY buttery soft n smooth where as the natural is quite a bit stiffer but still very smooth. Funny how some start off softer than other! 

I had an exchange from Coach and was going to get another Coach bag, a Kara colorblock bag, but the zipper on one side would not zip up all the way...it got stuck right before the end where the end brackets r. I tried in store to remedy the issue and would not work. A major flaw to me and it just felt cheap. I said forget Coach at least for that day! Lol!  So I went with one more Dooney satchel! I at least know it's a nice sturdy bag.


----------



## LitGeek

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't think to search for this first.  Thank you so much for the info!



No worries, I was more than happy to give you the recommendations I had come across


----------



## Freak4Coach

LitGeek said:


> No worries, I was more than happy to give you the recommendations I had come across



Thank you!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Masteryoda said:


> I have the natural and just got a chestnut. Both r very smooth n nice but the chestnut is VERY buttery soft n smooth where as the natural is quite a bit stiffer but still very smooth. Funny how some start off softer than other!
> 
> I had an exchange from Coach and was going to get another Coach bag, a Kara colorblock bag, but the zipper on one side would not zip up all the way...it got stuck right before the end where the end brackets r. I tried in store to remedy the issue and would not work. A major flaw to me and it just felt cheap. I said forget Coach at least for that day! Lol!  So I went with one more Dooney satchel! I at least know it's a nice sturdy bag.



Yeah it's funny how inconsistent things can be.  I had 3 of these bags and all 3 were different in a number of ways.


----------



## PonyGirl

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/Shan4uk/20130210_160550.jpg


----------



## hopi

brookeab said:


> Ladies! I added this lovely bag to my collection yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes number three for me in this style. I did have this in the small size before, but returned it because it was just WAY too small for my needs. The regular size is just perfect. I am using it today.



stunning, 
you've got a family now,
congrats on your beauty


----------



## brookeab

hopi said:


> stunning,
> you've got a family now,
> congrats on your beauty


Thank you!


----------



## LitGeek

brookeab said:


> Ladies! I added this lovely bag to my collection yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes number three for me in this style. I did have this in the small size before, but returned it because it was just WAY too small for my needs. The regular size is just perfect. I am using it today.



Love this bag in the black! Beautiful!  Hoping to grab this bag in a new spring color soon!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Anyone have/seen or love the new pink color? I am such a pink lover and I adore this bubble gum pink (at least online)


----------



## Winthrop44

I'm wondering the same about the aqua...although I've already ordered it.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Winthrop44 said:


> I'm wondering the same about the aqua...although I've already ordered it.


 

Atta girl  I'm super tempted.. but already have a raspberry on hold that is $279 and then I will get an additional $50 off.. so this one would be almost $100 more....


----------



## Masteryoda

Just got this large chestnut satchel. It's super soft and smooth all over. It is more soft, droopy, and saggy than most other satchels that I've felt in stores so I had to have it! Does show scratches still cuz it's new.


----------



## Masteryoda

Satchel in natural


----------



## annie1

Taking my baby out first time since lady fall. Love the patina.  Fushia will be next


----------



## Pixie RN

Masteryoda said:


> Just got this large chestnut satchel. It's super soft and smooth all over. It is more soft, droopy, and saggy than most other satchels that I've felt in stores so I had to have it! Does show scratches still cuz it's new.
> 
> View attachment 2118593
> View attachment 2118594



Love the Chestnut. Don't own this satchel but do the Domed Buckle Satchel, which is such a great bag. One day at the Wal-Mart pharmacy I thought I was going to have to give it to the girl checking me out as she almost "went nuts over the bag." Haven't had too much trouble with scratches in the Chestnut.


----------



## Pixie RN

annie1 said:


> Taking my baby out first time since lady fall. Love the patina.  Fushia will be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121467
> View attachment 2121468



This is my "workhorse" bag in the Florentine line. Have other styles in the Florentines but the this one is my favorite.

By all means prayers for your Mom. I truly understand.


----------



## annie1

I just wanted to share that my mom will be starting Hospic on Wed.  Thank u all for all your good wishes


----------



## Pixie RN

annie1 said:


> I just wanted to share that my mom will be starting Hospic on Wed.  Thank u all for all your good wishes



My Mom has been on Hospice a long time. They have been such a blessing for us. Without them, I don't know what I would do. They help in so many ways, and provide needed services and supplies. I pray this will be a help to you and your Mom. Please let me know if they are helpful. As I posted previously, I really, do know and understand the road you are walking, as I am walking it, too.


----------



## annie1

Thank you everyone. HAPPY EASTER


----------



## carterazo

sending up prayers for your mom and you. [ /COLOR]





annie1 said:


> I just wanted to share that my mom will be starting Hospic on Wed.  Thank u all for all your good wishes


----------



## annie1

Thank u everyone.   I appreciate it


----------



## brookeab

fieldsinspring said:


> Anyone have/seen or love the new pink color? I am such a pink lover and I adore this bubble gum pink (at least online)



The small in pink just came off of waitlist for me,  I will post pics once I get it!


----------



## Masteryoda

brookeab said:


> The small in pink just came off of waitlist for me,  I will post pics once I get it!



I'm sure it will b adorable!


----------



## BagAddiction712

I got this bag a while ago but I never posted in this thread! I love this bag the quality is outstanding. I feel it's more sturdy than my LVs! The only downside is that it scratches easily but I know these will fade away when it starts to patina


----------



## Masteryoda

BagAddiction712 said:


> I got this bag a while ago but I never posted in this thread! I love this bag the quality is outstanding. I feel it's more sturdy than my LVs! The only downside is that it scratches easily but I know these will fade away when it starts to patina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126085



It's def a strong bag! The scratches do fade away with time. The more smooth the bag the more scratches seem to show at the beginning it seems...but then they just blend in.


----------



## YorkieLove75

I would never buy any florentine bags on display at Macy's. For some reason, they all look like they have been through a war. For supposedly being such a rugged, long lasting bag, I have no idea what the shoppers are doing to those poor bags.


----------



## Masteryoda

YorkieLove75 said:


> I would never buy any florentine bags on display at Macy's. For some reason, they all look like they have been through a war. For supposedly being such a rugged, long lasting bag, I have no idea what the shoppers are doing to those poor bags.



Yes some r sticky, some have many scratches. I think that some people see a few scratches and dig their nails in too just to say, "Look how this bag scratches so easily! I would never buy this bag!" They don't know that the scratches can b rubbed out. But the poor bag ends up looking like its been attacked by a cat!


----------



## DMS42

I have the orange and I've gotten tons of compliments. Everyone comments on the buttery leather...that its "good leather." I love the saturation of color the most, but its not a "work horse" handbag, unless you don't mind the scratches. I got a tiny ink mark on the outside and when I tried to clean it off with a damp q-tip, the orange dye came off. I have 3 small water stains from where three drops of bottled water hit it (they didn't fade when they dried) and the edges are looking dirty. The feet on the bottom are nice, but they don't keep the leather up off the counter (hence the wear on the outer bottom edges.) And, the handles are so short that it won't go past the crook of your elbow. I doubled my shoulder strap and its now a shoulder bag. The thin shoulder strap is out of proportion with the large size of the bag. Its beautiful to look at, but I wouldn't buy another one. I have approximately 20 Dooneys and even my work tote is Dooney. This is definitely a diva handbag (unless you like the beat up look.) And at $400...made in China... Think twice.


----------



## annie1

My first day using Miss Fuschia


----------



## Masteryoda

I luv this color for spring and summer!


----------



## emsstacey

Masteryoda said:


> I luv this color for spring and summer!


I have a dusty blue satchel on the way and can't wait! 

I spoked with a lady last week at a consignment store/QVC outlet and she said that they use vaseline to rub out the scratches and they just disappear. Anybody else hear of this? She used some on a dark brown satchel I was looking at and it made it look beautiful! I'm scared to put it on something as light as the dusty blue, though!

Thoughts?


----------



## annie1

In natural sun light.


----------



## lvdreamer

annie1 said:


> In natural sun light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2137023


 
This is gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsKC

annie1 said:


> In natural sun light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2137023


What a beauty!! She looks good on you! kc


----------



## Woodranda

I'm a Coachie, but I had to show off my first leather Dooney & Bourke: A 25th anniversary gift from my employer:

Love my new bag.


----------



## chowlover2

Woodranda said:


> I'm a Coachie, but I had to show off my first leather Dooney & Bourke: A 25th anniversary gift from my employer:
> 
> Love my new bag.


What a nice employer! Enjoy!


----------



## Woodranda

chowlover2 said:


> What a nice employer! Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## Masteryoda

emsstacey said:


> I have a dusty blue satchel on the way and can't wait!
> 
> I spoked with a lady last week at a consignment store/QVC outlet and she said that they use vaseline to rub out the scratches and they just disappear. Anybody else hear of this? She used some on a dark brown satchel I was looking at and it made it look beautiful! I'm scared to put it on something as light as the dusty blue, though!
> 
> Thoughts?



No way! That would oil it up and discolor a lighter colored bag IMO. I can just imagine a big ole spot on ur nice new bag! Just rub them out w ur finger or let the bag patina and do its thing over time.


----------



## emsstacey

Masteryoda said:


> No way! That would oil it up and discolor a lighter colored bag IMO. I can just imagine a big ole spot on ur nice new bag! Just rub them out w ur finger or let the bag patina and do its thing over time.


That is what I thought, too. I doubt she ever tried it on a lighter bag... if water spots, I can't imagine what vaseline will do.


----------



## MrsKC

Woodranda said:


> I'm a Coachie, but I had to show off my first leather Dooney & Bourke: A 25th anniversary gift from my employer:
> 
> Love my new bag.


 
Enjoy! I am sure you will grow to love her!  kc


----------



## Woodranda

chowlover2 said:


> What a nice employer! Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## annie1

My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever


----------



## gatorgirl07

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983



Annie I am SOOOO SORRY!!!  I lost my dad 12 years ago and it still hurts. I think about him everyday


----------



## carterazo

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983



So sorry for your loss.  Hugs.


----------



## chowlover2

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983


 I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## RebeccaJ

So sorry for the loss of your mom.  It is very difficult to lose our memory keepers.  If you have children or nieces or nephews now is such a wonderful time to write down all kinds of memories about your mom.  It will help you and be a great gift for them.  I lost my dad in 2006 and I think of things I want to share with him every day.  Peace be with you Annie.


----------



## Pixie RN

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983



I am so truly sorry for the loss of your dear Mother. My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MrsKC

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983


 
I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you. kc


----------



## annie1

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  We will be leaving for Ireland on Wed and stay two weeks.  This forum keeps my mind occupied I thank you all


----------



## hopi

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983



Dear annie, 
Prayers for your Mother, you and your family, a devastating loss, very sorry to read.


----------



## MaryBel

annie1 said:


> My beloved mother passed away today I will love and miss u forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140983


 
Annie,

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## elbgrl

So sorry for the loss of your dear mother Annie, prayers for you and your family.


----------



## leobunny

fluffy614 said:


> I have the raspberry and fuchsia in the florentine.  I wasn't sure when I ordered the raspberry because I thought it might be close in color to the fuchsia but they are very different side by side.



Hi, if you don't mind (& if you have the time) can you please take a pic of the flo raspberry & fuchsia side by side? I love pink but not sure which color I would like better. From pics I've seen it looks like the fuchsia is brighter & more pink than the raspberry.


----------



## farris2

New baby in the house!


----------



## CitizenLen

Definitely does look like a Miu Miu bow, but knowing Dooneys they don't have the same quality problems. The Miu Miu bow would crack, I believe due to the glazing. This Dooney has a softer natural leather.


----------



## Pursanista

After buying two Flo satchels in the largest size, I just got the satchel in the small size, and really like it! I'm not finding the opening to be too small, which I was a bit concerned about. Didn't think I would want to downsize from the regular size. Turns out I was wrong! I'm loving the Small!


----------



## pandorabox

Woodranda said:


> I'm a Coachie, but I had to show off my first leather Dooney & Bourke: A 25th anniversary gift from my employer:
> 
> Love my new bag.



Loving that one! So nice. Enjoy.  That was sweet of your employer.


----------



## pandorabox

Masteryoda said:


> Yes some r sticky, some have many scratches. I think that some people see a few scratches and dig their nails in too just to say, "Look how this bag scratches so easily! I would never buy this bag!" They don't know that the scratches can b rubbed out. But the poor bag ends up looking like its been attacked by a cat!



Oh my. Good point. Every time I see one at Macy's I really wanna go check it out and it always looks so beat up.   That is sad to do them on purpose.  I have a friend who never likes the ones on display. She says they get left out and treated badly.  Good info to know. I did one and saw all the marks and passed.


----------



## Woodranda

pandorabox said:


> Loving that one! So nice. Enjoy.  That was sweet of your employer.



Thanks!


----------



## bunnches

Can someone explain Dooneys Easy Pay to me?  I want to buy another Flo satchel using Easy Pay but I'm not sure what it is?  Is it a line of credit or more like a layaway plan?  Does Dooney ship the bag right away or do you have to wait until you make all the payments before you get it?  Thanks!


----------



## emilybrooke

bunnches said:


> Can someone explain Dooneys Easy Pay to me?  I want to buy another Flo satchel using Easy Pay but I'm not sure what it is?  Is it a line of credit or more like a layaway plan?  Does Dooney ship the bag right away or do you have to wait until you make all the payments before you get it?  Thanks!



If its anything like qvc easy pay, you pay the first installment and they ship you the item. Then they just deduct the rest of the payments from your card each month after.


----------



## bunnches

emilybrooke said:


> If its anything like qvc easy pay, you pay the first installment and they ship you the item. Then they just deduct the rest of the payments from your card each month after.


 
OK thank you!  I've been trying to contact Dooneys CS dept, but I've been on hold forever.  Thanks for the info


----------



## MaryBel

bunnches said:


> Can someone explain Dooneys Easy Pay to me?  I want to buy another Flo satchel using Easy Pay but I'm not sure what it is?  Is it a line of credit or more like a layaway plan?  Does Dooney ship the bag right away or do you have to wait until you make all the payments before you get it?  Thanks!


 
They ship the bag right away and they bill you for the first payment and then they bill you each month for the each of the remaining payments.


----------



## bunnches

MaryBel said:


> They ship the bag right away and they bill you for the first payment and then they bill you each month for the each of the remaining payments.


 
Thanks for the info!  It seems impossible to get thru to Dooney's CS dept.  The wait time was over 15min!  I'm so excited, I ordered a large Savannah satchel and the new Montecatini Button Slouch Hobo


----------



## bunnches

MaryBel said:


> They ship the bag right away and they bill you for the first payment and then they bill you each month for the each of the remaining payments.


 
Can you also tell me how long they hold your funds using a debit card?  I placed my order yesterday with Easy Pay, but I noticed today that they are holding 3 separate large amounts for 1 transaction?


----------



## MaryBel

bunnches said:


> Can you also tell me how long they hold your funds using a debit card?  I placed my order yesterday with Easy Pay, but I noticed today that they are holding 3 separate large amounts for 1 transaction?


 
Sorry, I don't know what they do for debit cards. I used a credit card and didn't pay attention to any pre-auths, just checked for the actual charges.


----------



## bunnches

MaryBel said:


> Sorry, I don't know what they do for debit cards. I used a credit card and didn't pay attention to any pre-auths, just checked for the actual charges.


 
OK thanks anyway!  I finally got through to CS and they said they have no idea why so many pre-auths were on my card...they were showing only 1 in their system?  I hope there isnt a problem now, but she did say the bag will ship out today!


----------



## Masteryoda

CitizenLen said:


> Definitely does look like a Miu Miu bow, but knowing Dooneys they don't have the same quality problems. The Miu Miu bow would crack, I believe due to the glazing. This Dooney has a softer natural leather.



The Miu Miu bow does indeed crack and have many various issues with it. I was in that forum reading about all of the issues one day and couldn't believe that a handbag costing that much was that fragile. After all...at the end of the day it's still a handbag! It needs to hold up to carry ur stuff!


----------



## emilybrooke

Well this thread forced me to go ahead and order mine. Chestnut should be here Friday!


----------



## bunnches

I found this gorgeous Flo in Bordeaux on EBay for a great price. Love this color!


----------



## bunnches

emilybrooke said:


> Well this thread forced me to go ahead and order mine. Chestnut should be here Friday!



Oh I love the chestnut color!  Great choice!


----------



## MrsKC

bunnches said:


> I found this gorgeous Flo in Bordeaux on EBay for a great price. Love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173712


 
Oh that Bordeaux is gorgeous! Lovely satchel!!   kc


----------



## LitGeek

I have been wanting a flo satchel since last fall, but could not make up my mind on a size or color. In the meantime, I have ordered three other Dooney styles :giggles: I just ordered the small in the strawberry and am thinking I need the larger black one for the fall.


----------



## bunnches

Geez sorry the pic posted so many times!  Good thing its so pretty to look at lol


----------



## bunnches

MrsKC said:


> Oh that Bordeaux is gorgeous! Lovely satchel!!   kc


 
Thank You!  I'm already scouting out other colors


----------



## LitGeek

*Buncches* your bordeaux is sooooo beautiful! Classy color in a classic style...you will be enjoying this gorgeous bag for many years to come. Now I want a glass of wine


----------



## farris2

bunnches said:


> Geez sorry the pic posted so many times!  Good thing its so pretty to look at lol



The app does that when you post pics from it. It will say attach twice after each photo.


----------



## bunnches

I couldn't stop at just one Flo!  Navy joins sis Bordeaux


----------



## bagee

I love this bag and I have it in moss....which I adore......but....it's so heavy! Or I'm such a wimp?! I can't get rid of her, she's too pretty! Help! Do you all find this too?  Or is it just me?!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bagee said:


> I love this bag and I have it in moss....which I adore......but....it's so heavy! Or I'm such a wimp?! I can't get rid of her, she's too pretty! Help! Do you all find this too?  Or is it just me?!



Yep; she's definitely heavy.


----------



## hopi

bunnches said:


> I found this gorgeous Flo in Bordeaux on EBay for a great price. Love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173712





bunnches said:


> I couldn't stop at just one Flo!  Navy joins sis Bordeaux
> View attachment 2187318



Two beautiful colors, love them - Congrats


----------



## Masteryoda

bagee said:


> I love this bag and I have it in moss....which I adore......but....it's so heavy! Or I'm such a wimp?! I can't get rid of her, she's too pretty! Help! Do you all find this too?  Or is it just me?!



Haha I feel the same way. Can't live with it can't live without it kinda thing. The satchels r so pretty and the leather is quality but there is no comfortable way to really carry it...so heavy! But I can't help but love to carry it all the same...just not on an all day shopping trip!


----------



## MrsKC

bunnches said:


> I couldn't stop at just one Flo! Navy joins sis Bordeaux
> View attachment 2187318


 
Oh she is pretty ............  kc


----------



## handbags4me

Masteryoda said:


> Haha I feel the same way. Can't live with it can't live without it kinda thing. The satchels r so pretty and the leather is quality but there is no comfortable way to really carry it...so heavy! But I can't help but love to carry it all the same...just not on an all day shopping trip!



I agree!  I downsized from the regular sized Florentine satchel to the Small Florentine satchel.  This makes the weight a little more bearable.  Another TPFr also gave me an idea about doubling up the cross-body strap to make a perfect shoulder strap.  So, I easily put it on the shoulder if it bothers me while shopping.  But, I've been eyeing the regular sized satchel again...can't live with her..can't live without her!


----------



## bestrdh

I received my large flo satchel in Chestnut, wow what a wonderful bag!!  I'm due to also receive the small one soon too, and I'll have to decide which one to keep and which one to return.  However my shipment today from Macys came from a local store and it's in great shape but I didn't get a dust bag or care card.  Don't they come with both?  Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

bestrdh said:


> I received my large flo satchel in Chestnut, wow what a wonderful bag!!  I'm due to also receive the small one soon too, and I'll have to decide which one to keep and which one to return.  However my shipment today from Macys came from a local store and it's in great shape but I didn't get a dust bag or care card.  Don't they come with both?  Thanks!


 Dust bag yes, don't remember a care card...


----------



## gatorgirl07

bestrdh said:


> I received my large flo satchel in Chestnut, wow what a wonderful bag!!  I'm due to also receive the small one soon too, and I'll have to decide which one to keep and which one to return.  However my shipment today from Macys came from a local store and it's in great shape but I didn't get a dust bag or care card.  Don't they come with both?  Thanks!



They should come with a care card and since it is leather is should have come with a dust bag also. All the Dooney bags should have a care card


----------



## 3DoxieMama

gatorgirl07 said:


> they should come with a care card and since it is leather is should have come with a dust bag also. All the dooney bags should have a care card



x


----------



## 3DoxieMama

bestrdh said:


> I received my large flo satchel in Chestnut, wow what a wonderful bag!!  I'm due to also receive the small one soon too, and I'll have to decide which one to keep and which one to return.  However my shipment today from Macys came from a local store and it's in great shape but I didn't get a dust bag or care card.  Don't they come with both?  Thanks!



I don't think I've ever seen a care card with a Dooney.  I know Coach does that.  Could you be thinking of the registration card maybe?


----------



## gatorgirl07

3DoxieMama said:


> x



Yeah, I am a goober.  The care card I was referring to, was the registration card.......


----------



## bestrdh

3DoxieMama said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a care card with a Dooney.  I know Coach does that.  Could you be thinking of the registration card maybe?



Maybe that's what I'm thinking of!  Anyway I got the small satchel today and I think I'm going to keep the small one.  The large one is beautiful but it's like a small piece of luggage.  Right now I'm carrying my Michael Kors Hudson tote and I think that's too big and the large florentine is bigger.  So I will most likely return the large one.


----------



## bestrdh

Oh and by the way, the small satchel did come with both the registration card and dust bag.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

bestrdh said:


> Maybe that's what I'm thinking of!  Anyway I got the small satchel today and I think I'm going to keep the small one.  The large one is beautiful but it's like a small piece of luggage.  Right now I'm carrying my Michael Kors Hudson tote and I think that's too big and the large florentine is bigger.  So I will most likely return the large one.



The small is a great choice.  I think it is easier to crossbody when you need to be hands free.  Congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

Has anyone seen the aqua IRL?  If so, what did you think of it? TIA!


----------



## ProfessorLV

ecj*waxy said:


> Has anyone seen the aqua IRL? If so, what did you think of it? TIA!


 
I want to see in real life as well.  I think it's fabulous!  I realize it's part of the Spring/Summer colors, but I'd wear it year round.


----------



## ecj*waxy

ProfessorLV said:


> I want to see in real life as well.  I think it's fabulous!  I realize it's part of the Spring/Summer colors, but I'd wear it year round.


I might just have to bite the bullet and order it.


----------



## ProfessorLV

ecj*waxy said:


> I might just have to bite the bullet and order it.


 
I saw it today in Macy's; it's fabulous!


----------



## ecj*waxy

ProfessorLV said:


> I saw it today in Macy's; it's fabulous!


Yay!  Is it similar to Tiffany blue?


----------



## ProfessorLV

ecj*waxy said:


> Yay! Is it similar to Tiffany blue?


 
Similar, yes, but bluer I think.  It's really lovely.


----------



## ecj*waxy

ProfessorLV said:


> Similar, yes, but bluer I think.  It's really lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## anne_antz

Im falling in love with this bags from all the pics in this room!!! I never hv D&B bfore Im planning to check out the real back today!! I love neutral, chestnut, n the dark blue one. Which color do you guys recommend? Also I hv questions, if this bag heavy for everyday use??? Where can I get ago of deal from?? TIA


----------



## MiaBorsa

anne_antz said:


> Im falling in love with this bags from all the pics in this room!!! I never hv D&B bfore Im planning to check out the real back today!! I love neutral, chestnut, n the dark blue one. Which color do you guys recommend? Also I hv questions, if this bag heavy for everyday use??? Where can I get ago of deal from?? TIA



It's a fabulous bag in beautiful leather.  Yes, it's heavy.     A couple of major department stores are having their Friends & Family sales right now...   Bloomingdales (20%) and Lord & Taylor (25%).   You might find one on the QVC website sold "as is" for a good discount, or check the Specials on Dooney.com to see if there is a color you like.  Good luck!


----------



## anne_antz

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a fabulous bag in beautiful leather.  Yes, it's heavy.     A couple of major department stores are having their Friends & Family sales right now...   Bloomingdales (20%) and Lord & Taylor (25%).   You might find one on the QVC website sold "as is" for a good discount, or check the Specials on Dooney.com to see if there is a color you like.  Good luck!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## anne_antz

Just went to L&T, only one in neutral left n all scratch up!!! I thought it can do shoulder but it can't!! Is it comfortable to carry around??? TIA


----------



## carterazo

anne_antz said:


> Just went to L&T, only one in neutral left n all scratch up!!! I thought it can do shoulder but it can't!! Is it comfortable to carry around??? TIA



It's pretty good carrying it on your arm.  I love satchels, so for me it's not an issue.  I also don't carry a lot in my bags so the weight isn't bad.  (I have the small satchel.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

anne_antz said:


> Just went to L&T, only one in neutral left n all scratch up!!! I thought it can do shoulder but it can't!! Is it comfortable to carry around??? TIA



The bag should have a detachable shoulder strap that can be doubled to wear on the shoulder or long to wear crossbody.   If you have Nordstrom, they might price match L&T's F&F sale for you.  If you buy direct from Dooney.com you can use their "Easy Pay" program and pay for your bag over three monthly installments without interest.  Just a few ideas for ya.

Here's the bag with the long strap attached...


----------



## anne_antz

MiaBorsa said:


> The bag should have a detachable shoulder strap that can be doubled to wear on the shoulder or long to wear crossbody.   If you have Nordstrom, they might price match L&T's F&F sale for you.  If you buy direct from Dooney.com you can use their "Easy Pay" program and pay for your bag over three monthly installments without interest.  Just a few ideas for ya.
> 
> Here's the bag with the long strap attached...



your bag is gorgeous!!!! im decide should i buy from Nordstrom or L&T. I never buy stuffs online from either one. Which one do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## MiaBorsa

anne_antz said:


> your bag is gorgeous!!!! im decide should i buy from Nordstrom or L&T. I never buy stuffs online from either one. Which one do you recommend? Thanks



I shop both Nordie's and L&T; both have great service so as long as Nordie's will match the price I'd say either place.  (If they say no to price match, then naturally buy from L&T!!)  Which color do you want?  They are all so beautiful.


----------



## anne_antz

MiaBorsa said:


> I shop both Nordie's and L&T; both have great service so as long as Nordie's will match the price I'd say either place.  (If they say no to price match, then naturally buy from L&T!!)  Whick color do you want?  They are all so beautiful.



Im thinking about neutral!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

anne_antz said:


> Im thinking about neutral!!!



Perfect choice!  The natural is my favorite.  Be sure to post when you get it!


----------



## ProfessorLV

anne_antz said:


> Im falling in love with this bags from all the pics in this room!!! I never hv D&B bfore Im planning to check out the real back today!! I love neutral, chestnut, n the dark blue one. Which color do you guys recommend? Also I hv questions, if this bag heavy for everyday use??? Where can I get ago of deal from?? TIA


 
You may wish to check out the Dooney website, as they currently have several colors of the large satchel on sale for $298.  Several colors in the small and mini are also on sale.  I purchased my satchel (the large size) recently on Ebay, new with a minor defect, for nearly half off of the retail price. I couldn't be more pleased!  You have many options for finding your dream bag, so have fun!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay I am testing.  My posts keep disappearing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Okay I am testing.  My posts keep disappearing.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay so let's be honest.  In reality I seem to have forgotten where I posted.  Insert swirly eyes here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Click on your username, then click on "Find More Posts by RebeccaJ".


----------



## RebeccaJ

Yeah that is how I figured it out.  I don't know how I wound up in a clubhouse.


----------



## anne_antz

So I finally for my beautiful natural!! Good price too from L&T today 



Oh I would like to ask how do u do the double strap?? Thx


----------



## ProfessorLV

Oh I would like to ask how do u do the double strap?? Thx[/QUOTE]

Congratulations, she's lovely!  There are a couple of ways to double the strap.  Here's how I have mine doubled.  Unfasten the strap's buckle.  Attach both strap hooks to the hoop on one side of the bag. Take one half of the strap and run it through the hoop on the other side of the bag.  Now, rebuckle the straps.  I hope this makes sense.  I find it very comfortable to wear this way.


----------



## anne_antz

ProfessorLV said:


> Oh I would like to ask how do u do the double strap?? Thx


 
Congratulations, she's lovely!  There are a couple of ways to double the strap.  Here's how I have mine doubled.  Unfasten the strap's buckle.  Attach both strap hooks to the hoop on one side of the bag. Take one half of the strap and run it through the hoop on the other side of the bag.  Now, rebuckle the straps.  I hope this makes sense.  I find it very comfortable to wear this way.[/QUOTE]

Thanks I got it!!! And yes it's more comfortable this way


----------



## anne_antz

Hi!!!

I just bought this last Saturday. Leather trim near the zip should look like that??? Is it normal? Should i exchange it??


----------



## chowlover2

anne_antz said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I just bought this last Saturday. Leather trim near the zip should look like that??? Is it normal? Should i exchange it??
> View attachment 2218860
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218861



I would exchange, neither of my bags look like that!


----------



## anne_antz

chowlover2 said:


> I would exchange, neither of my bags look like that!



Ugggggrrrrrrr, this is the best lookin one at L&T. I might hv to go to another location!!! Wanna cry!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

anne_antz said:


> Ugggggrrrrrrr, this is the best lookin one at L&T. I might hv to go to another location!!! Wanna cry!!!



Aw, what a shame.  Maybe you could ask them to ship you a brand new one from the warehouse (still in shipping wrap).   Hope you get one that's perfect.


----------



## anne_antz

So I went to another L&T, they hv one that look good and the zipper part still seal, even tho not job not look complete neat and has some scratches I exchange it anyway. I hv question tho I registered that bag online already what do I hv to do to take my name out from the one that I return?




Wow and I just see that the thing inside the bag for hook the key is different than the one I return this one is bigger. How is yr look like?


----------



## anne_antz

Here is the picture. The one I exchange is smaller


----------



## MiaBorsa

You might contact Dooney to have your registration changed.  As for those minor scratches, you can probably rub those out with your finger.  That key leash is the "new and improved" nylon leash that they started putting in the bags.  Personally I liked the thin leather leash better but I guess they think this is a good idea.  So...some of the older bags will have the thinner leash.


----------



## anne_antz

MiaBorsa said:


> You might contact Dooney to have your registration changed.  As for those minor scratches, you can probably rub those out with your finger.  That key leash is the "new and improved" nylon leash that they started putting in the bags.  Personally I liked the thin leather leash better but I guess they think this is a good idea.  So...some of the older bags will have the thinner leash.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 3DoxieMama

anne_antz said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I just bought this last Saturday. Leather trim near the zip should look like that??? Is it normal? Should i exchange it??
> View attachment 2218860
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218861



An as-is bag I got from the Q looks like that.  I decided not to stress over it....but I did pay a discounted price for it.  If you paid full price, I would exchange it if possible.


----------



## strobe

hi, everyone - i recently ordered a small in chestnut off zappos, and when it got here i noticed a loose thread barely peeking out of the right seam on the front, along the tubing. so i pulled it and it came out about two inches and stopped, and i snipped it off. is this normal? should i be concerned about the quality of the bag? has anyone had experiences with loose threads on these bags?


----------



## justwatchin

QVC has lots of colors on 5 easy pays now for the small satchel and larger satchel.


----------



## Katiesmama

My beautiful plum small satchel has arrived!  I wish I could post a picture of her; she's a keeper!


----------



## justwatchin

My black satchel ordered from the Q arrived yesterday. Love it! And no funky smell like the black florentine vachetta crossbody I had to return


----------



## LitGeek

justwatchin said:


> My black satchel ordered from the Q arrived yesterday. Love it! And no funky smell like the black florentine vachetta crossbody I had to return


Oh yummy! I love the black satchel. Congrats and enjoy :blossom:


----------



## annie1

Taking this satchel out today 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My bathroom has the best lighting sorry


----------



## anne_antz

Ladies,

I'm thinking about returning mind because it's really heavy. I love the bag but I take train to work everyday and now I can feel the heaviness. But the bag is so prettyyy!!! What to do!!!


----------



## annie1

anne_antz said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm thinking about returning mind because it's really heavy. I love the bag but I take train to work everyday and now I can feel the heaviness. But the bag is so prettyyy!!! What to do!!!



It can be but with the strap doubled over its not heavy I can't carry a heavy bag


----------



## anne_antz

annie1 said:


> It can be but with the strap doubled over its not heavy I can't carry a heavy bag



I did try that and yes it help, just some time that i wanna do crossbody it really really heavy. I ready thru the whole thread, i know that you have one in natural too. I exchanged one already as you can see from my previous post. But today I exam the bag agin and see all the spots, do you think it will go away or fade away while the bag aging? or should i exchange again. OMG this is crazy!! Im sorry for my craziness.


----------



## annie1

anne_antz said:


> I did try that and yes it help, just some time that i wanna do crossbody it really really heavy. I ready thru the whole thread, i know that you have one in natural too. I exchanged one already as you can see from my previous post. But today I exam the bag agin and see all the spots, do you think it will go away or fade away while the bag aging? or should i exchange again. OMG this is crazy!! Im sorry for my craziness.



I honestly would not worry about scratches you can rub them out but with any leather bag it's what gives it character and I would not worry about if my natural one has a few and I just buffed them out and it's getting a lively patina to it


----------



## anne_antz

So I decided to take it back with all the scratches and the heaviness but the SA talked me to keep it because I got a really good price and she will order new one for me from the online. I got it today brand spanking new and no scratch everything look just fine BUT the leather is not the smooth kind one. Can someone acknowledge me about the different please!!! (Omg this is what I scare that I will get this leather instead of the smooth one) I don't wanna go back to L&T again just only this back I've been goin back like 5 times!!


----------



## annie1

anne_antz said:


> So I decided to take it back with all the scratches and the heaviness but the SA talked me to keep it because I got a really good price and she will order new one for me from the online. I got it today brand spanking new and no scratch everything look just fine BUT the leather is not the smooth kind one. Can someone acknowledge me about the different please!!! (Omg this is what I scare that I will get this leather instead of the smooth one) I don't wanna go back to L&T again just only this back I've been goin back like 5 times!!



Mine has parts that are smooth and parts that are pebbled. It's the type of leather and just how some are made


----------



## handbags4me

anne_antz said:


> So I decided to take it back with all the scratches and the heaviness but the SA talked me to keep it because I got a really good price and she will order new one for me from the online. I got it today brand spanking new and no scratch everything look just fine BUT the leather is not the smooth kind one. Can someone acknowledge me about the different please!!! (Omg this is what I scare that I will get this leather instead of the smooth one) I don't wanna go back to L&T again just only this back I've been goin back like 5 times!!



I know how you feel.  I prefer the smoother florentine leather to the more pebbled.  Truth is, though, the leather will almost always vary - even in places on the same bag.  That's just the nature of the leather.  I would say that unless you can look at several bags at the same store and choose the perfect one for you, you just need to decide how much pebbling you can "live with" and enjoy the natural beauty of the bag.  Good luck!


----------



## annie1

handbags4me said:


> I know how you feel.  I prefer the smoother florentine leather to the more pebbled.  Truth is, though, the leather will almost always vary - even in places on the same bag.  That's just the nature of the leather.  I would say that unless you can look at several bags at the same store and choose the perfect one for you, you just need to decide how much pebbling you can "live with" and enjoy the natural beauty of the bag.  Good luck!



I agree


----------



## starbucksqueen

justwatchin said:


> My black satchel ordered from the Q arrived yesterday. Love it! And no funky smell like the black florentine vachetta crossbody I had to return


 

Congrats on your black satchel. It is really a stunning bag in black and brass.


----------



## anne_antz

handbags4me said:


> I know how you feel.  I prefer the smoother florentine leather to the more pebbled.  Truth is, though, the leather will almost always vary - even in places on the same bag.  That's just the nature of the leather.  I would say that unless you can look at several bags at the same store and choose the perfect one for you, you just need to decide how much pebbling you can "live with" and enjoy the natural beauty of the bag.  Good luck!



The whole bag has the pebbled texture So I dont know what to do. I still have it all in plastic wrap. I went to all my local L&T and the not really have many in stock just 1 or 2. I will keep it and see if i can make myself to love it if not i'm just gonna return it because if i do another exchange I might not get the smooth one again.


----------



## justwatchin

LitGeek said:


> Oh yummy! I love the black satchel. Congrats and enjoy :blossom:



Thank you!



starbucksqueen said:


> Congrats on your black satchel. It is really a stunning bag in black and brass.



I agree! Thanks!


----------



## gyang715

hi everyone, just wondering about the size difference between the small and the regular - would the small be big enough to carry notebooks and stuff like that around for day to day use and for school, or should i go with the regular size? thanks!


----------



## pengiegirl

gyang715 said:


> hi everyone, just wondering about the size difference between the small and the regular - would the small be big enough to carry notebooks and stuff like that around for day to day use and for school, or should i go with the regular size? thanks!


 
The regular satchel is large enough to carry medium sized notebooks, but you'd have a hard time cramming in A4 size paper. The small satchel definitely isn't big enough, though it does make a cute purse


----------



## gyang715

pengiegirl said:


> The regular satchel is large enough to carry medium sized notebooks, but you'd have a hard time cramming in A4 size paper. The small satchel definitely isn't big enough, though it does make a cute purse


thanks a lot! i think i'm gonna cave and get the regular in black


----------



## Masteryoda

anne_antz said:


> The whole bag has the pebbled texture So I dont know what to do. I still have it all in plastic wrap. I went to all my local L&T and the not really have many in stock just 1 or 2. I will keep it and see if i can make myself to love it if not i'm just gonna return it because if i do another exchange I might not get the smooth one again.



Are you wanting a smooth bag? Because if you are, if I were you I would go back yet again to try to exchange. You can't trick yourself into being happy with a pebbled texture if what you are wanting is smooth. You will always want what u want and keep looking at it and thinking that! 

I will say this though...the pebbled texture doesn't show scratches as easily as smooth in my opinion. It seems the very smooth bags get scratched more easily. And yes it's a heavy bag. I love it but it's heavy compared to many of my other bags.


----------



## anne_antz

Masteryoda said:


> Are you wanting a smooth bag? Because if you are, if I were you I would go back yet again to try to exchange. You can't trick yourself into being happy with a pebbled texture if what you are wanting is smooth. You will always want what u want and keep looking at it and thinking that!
> 
> I will say this though...the pebbled texture doesn't show scratches as easily as smooth in my opinion. It seems the very smooth bags get scratched more easily. And yes it's a heavy bag. I love it but it's heavy compared to many of my other bags.




I'm keeping the bag, I went thru so much alredy and it came out i paid onl $200 for it. I like it now because it start getting softer, also as you said it doesn't show the scratches. One think thou if the pebbled get the water on it take more time for the spot to dry. Anyway thanks for yr response.


----------



## MrsKC

Well, I was watching Dooney on the Q last night and the presentation reminded me of my mini flo satchel (in T'moro brown).....she has been tucked away for probably two months. I got her out and loaded her up. She is so pretty.......had to a post her pic this morning. kc


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Well, I was watching Dooney on the Q last night and the presentation reminded me of my mini flo satchel (in T'moro brown).....she has been tucked away for probably two months. I got her out and loaded her up. She is so pretty.......had to a post her pic this morning. kc


I agree, that is one beautiful bag!


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> I agree, that is one beautiful bag!


 
Thank you . Yes, she is a stunner .  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well, I was watching Dooney on the Q last night and the presentation reminded me of my mini flo satchel (in T'moro brown).....she has been tucked away for probably two months. I got her out and loaded her up. She is so pretty.......had to a post her pic this morning. kc



Gorgeous!


----------



## anne_antz

After 2 day the rain spots still there. Are those spots gonna go away?? I don't know why I can't upload the pictures I will upload as soon as I get to my office. Anyone who has natural have the same problem?


----------



## anne_antz

anne_antz said:


> After 2 day the rain spots still there. Are those spots gonna go away?? I don't know why I can't upload the pictures I will upload as soon as I get to my office. Anyone who has natural have the same problem?



Here is the picture


----------



## apurselover

MrsKC said:


> Well, I was watching Dooney on the Q last night and the presentation reminded me of my mini flo satchel (in T'moro brown).....she has been tucked away for probably two months. I got her out and loaded her up. She is so pretty.......had to a post her pic this morning. kc



I love it! What a beauty!!!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

pengiegirl said:


> The regular satchel is large enough to carry medium sized notebooks, but you'd have a hard time cramming in A4 size paper. The small satchel definitely isn't big enough, though it does make a cute purse


Sorry to be a bother, but could anyone post a pic with both or all sizes together? Or modelling each? It's hard to find just by looking through everyone's lovely photos!


----------



## MrsKC

apurselover said:


> I love it! What a beauty!!!


 

Thank you . kc


----------



## MrsKC

fuchsiaspy said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but could anyone post a pic with both or all sizes together? Or modelling each? It's hard to find just by looking through everyone's lovely photos!


 
I am sorry, I only have one.......so I cant give you a family shot..  kc


----------



## fuchsiaspy

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry, I only have one.......so I cant give you a family shot..  kc


It's OK. I'm just being super impatient! If I don't see one by Friday, I will post one. Assuming my regular/large is here by then!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Hope that helps.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

RebeccaJ said:


> Hope that helps.



Super helpful thank you! It doesn't seem like there is a huge difference to the point where I will look ridiculous with the largest size... and your green one is beautiful!


----------



## bestrdh

OMG this forum is so dangerous!!!  Just ordered the reg lavender Florentine on ILD for $219 shipped!!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

bestrdh said:


> OMG this forum is so dangerous!!!  Just ordered the reg lavender Florentine on ILD for $219 shipped!!


Oooh that's going to be a lot of lavender!  Hope you post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Masteryoda

anne_antz said:


> Here is the picture



Spots will blend in with the brown as the purse ages. Natural Florentines turn darker with time...they develop a patina. The more its in the sun the more it will darken also.


----------



## justwatchin

That is a trio of goodies! The green is gorgeous!


----------



## apurselover

Boy did my arm get a workout today! Took out my natural satchel for the first time and I could barely last 5 mins. Omg the sheer weight of this bag was killing me. My shoulder strap is doubled, but that didn't help; in fact it's even more uncomfortable as a shoulder bag. Guess that's the price to pay to carry such a stunning bag. I'm going to have to man up for this one. Lol....I love it wayyyy too much to return it.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

apurselover said:


> Boy did my arm get a workout today! Took out my natural satchel for the first time and I could barely last 5 mins. Omg the sheer weight of this bag was killing me. My shoulder strap is doubled, but that didn't help; in fact it's even more uncomfortable as a shoulder bag. Guess that's the price to pay to carry such a stunning bag. I'm going to have to man up for this one. Lol....I love it wayyyy too much to return it.



Wow, is the natural leather heavier than the dyed? I have yet to carry the large size...maybe I should build some muscle first!


----------



## apurselover

fuchsiaspy said:


> Wow, is the natural leather heavier than the dyed? I have yet to carry the large size...maybe I should build some muscle first!



It's funny you should ask that. I told my hubby, it could all be in my mind, but this purse seems soooooo much heavier than the fuchsia one I had. I can't explain it, but this bag is definitely heavier. Maybe bc the leather hasn't softened yet.


----------



## carinas

Hi everybody 

This is my first post in Dooney forum, I've been admiring all of your gorgeous Dooney's and I can finally say I just ordered my very first Dooney  Mini Florentine Satchel in Aqua. It's going to be a long week waiting for it but I know it's worth it. 
I promise I will post a pic once it arrives.


----------



## Rstar

bestrdh said:


> OMG this forum is so dangerous!!!  Just ordered the reg lavender Florentine on ILD for $219 shipped!!



oh my gosh! i believe ILD made a typo with that price, $219 is a steal for the larger florentine bag. Even the small and the mini are around $238 and more. Enjoy your lavender bag!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!



I see it every few days, and I always have the urge to snatch it. Such luxe leather and I looove the big ole tassels!


----------



## Masteryoda

apurselover said:


> Boy did my arm get a workout today! Took out my natural satchel for the first time and I could barely last 5 mins. Omg the sheer weight of this bag was killing me. My shoulder strap is doubled, but that didn't help; in fact it's even more uncomfortable as a shoulder bag. Guess that's the price to pay to carry such a stunning bag. I'm going to have to man up for this one. Lol....I love it wayyyy too much to return it.



Unfortunately mine hasn't gotten better w time there's just no comfy way to carry it. The leather is just so thick n heavy. I love the look tho and the florentine leather is just so nice. I still take it out but not on long shopping excursions.


----------



## Masteryoda

fuchsiaspy said:


> Wow, is the natural leather heavier than the dyed? I have yet to carry the large size...maybe I should build some muscle first!



They're ALL heavy! Really one is not better than the other. There are variations of leather tho some r smoother some start out softer so they may seem lighter but they're not.


----------



## anne_antz

Masteryoda said:


> Spots will blend in with the brown as the purse ages. Natural Florentines turn darker with time...they develop a patina. The more its in the sun the more it will darken also.




Thank you, I became to love this bag so much more than the smooth leather!!


----------



## apurselover

I'm still so goo goo eyes over my bag. I can't stop admiring it as it sits here on my desk. She's so pretty!
I hope all you ladies are having an awesome Tuesday!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

So my plum regular satchel arrived and is soooo gorgeous! But I am still  afraid a little too big for my small stature. And the color is pulling a  little browner than I was expecting, but I love everything purple so if  I can get purple to be a neutral, I can live with that. I think I prefer the older versions with the non-red zipper and the leather key leashes inside. But I love  these bags so much I can't let her go!




A family shot: 



A model shot because I can't decide if it is too big. What do you think?


----------



## MrsKC

fuchsiaspy said:


> So my plum regular satchel arrived and is soooo gorgeous! But I am still afraid a little too big for my small stature. And the color is pulling a little browner than I was expecting, but I love everything purple so if I can get purple to be a neutral, I can live with that. I think I prefer the older versions with the non-red zipper and the leather key leashes inside. But I love these bags so much I can't let her go!
> 
> View attachment 2294561
> 
> 
> A family shot:
> View attachment 2294556
> 
> 
> A model shot because I can't decide if it is too big. What do you think?
> View attachment 2294555


 

I think your bag is beautiful and you should keep and carry if you love it. It is completely up to you .  kc


----------



## apurselover

fuchsiaspy said:


> So my plum regular satchel arrived and is soooo gorgeous! But I am still  afraid a little too big for my small stature. And the color is pulling a  little browner than I was expecting, but I love everything purple so if  I can get purple to be a neutral, I can live with that. I think I prefer the older versions with the non-red zipper and the leather key leashes inside. But I love  these bags so much I can't let her go!
> 
> View attachment 2294561
> 
> 
> A family shot:
> View attachment 2294556
> 
> 
> A model shot because I can't decide if it is too big. What do you think?
> View attachment 2294555



Its gorg . I wouldn't, and don't worry about this purse being proportioned to my stature, bc I adore it so. If you love your purse, rock it. You look great with it


----------



## fuchsiaspy

MrsKC said:


> I think your bag is beautiful and you should keep and carry if you love it. It is completely up to you .  kc





apurselover said:


> Its gorg . I wouldn't, and don't worry about this purse being proportioned to my stature, bc I adore it so. If you love your purse, rock it. You look great with it



Thanks guys! Since I had everybody out yesterday, I noticed that all of mine have a mix of "pebble" and "smooth" leather, and I really like it. It is more noticeable in photos than in person. They look pretty smooth in person. I put a bit of cardboard in the bottoms to help keep them flat and then stuffed them with bubble wrap before putting them to sleep back in their bags.  Is there anything we can use to condition the vachetta leather? I've read both that you are not supposed to do anything at all and then in other forums people use a couple of random products on their vachetta leathers. I want to take the best care possible.


----------



## MrsKC

I dont condition the leather at all. The only "special" thing I do before I put them in their pillowcase is to wrap up the tassels so the stay looking nice.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

MrsKC said:


> I dont condition the leather at all. The only "special" thing I do before I put them in their pillowcase is to wrap up the tassels so the stay looking nice.



Cute and smart!!


----------



## bestrdh

Rstar said:


> oh my gosh! i believe ILD made a typo with that price, $219 is a steal for the larger florentine bag. Even the small and the mini are around $238 and more. Enjoy your lavender bag!



I think you were right, my bag is now $319!!!


----------



## lilithcake

RebeccaJ said:


> Hope that helps.



can anyone tell me if that's mini, small, original 
or small, medium, large?

I got a bag on ebay saying it's small Satchel but it looks like it's a Mini instead...:\


https://plus.google.com/photos/100291330787682298197/albums/5924350921505551729?authkey=COKaj4bozLWweg


so if anyone know for sure this is a mini or a small. It would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## HarliRexx

I think those 3 would be regular, small and mini. Don't think there's a "medium" florentine satchel. Did the listing have the measurements in the description or in the item specifics on the app? You could compare the measurements to dooney.com. Although if you think it's a mini there's a good chance it is, since the small really isn't all that small IMO.


----------



## lilithcake

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123456098&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123

I suppose it is mini since it said the L was 12" instead of 13" but everything else is the same dimension as small...so I am not sure??? 
because the description does say it's small, and when I ask the seller she said it's not a mini.

here are the pictures of the bag, I hope that's helpful
https://plus.google.com/photos/100291330787682298197/albums/5924350921505551729?authkey=COKaj4bozLWweg


----------



## MrsKC

lilithcake said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123456098&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
> 
> I suppose it is mini since it said the L was 12" instead of 13" but everything else is the same dimension as small...so I am not sure???
> because the description does say it's small, and when I ask the seller she said it's not a mini.
> 
> here are the pictures of the bag, I hope that's helpful
> https://plus.google.com/photos/100291330787682298197/albums/5924350921505551729?authkey=COKaj4bozLWweg


I think it is the mini satchel.  kc


----------



## lilithcake

oh ok, thank you. ugh...


that's quite mind troubling. I don't like when I asked in advance and still got the wrong item...-____-


----------



## MrsKC

lilithcake said:


> oh ok, thank you. ugh...
> 
> 
> that's quite mind troubling. I don't like when I asked in advance and still got the wrong item...-____-


 

Well, it is just a thought, I am not an official expert. But, from the side view of the bag the body looks smaller than the small or regular satchel in the pictures.
Let's see what the PF dooney girls think????

BTW, I have the mini satchel and it really does carry like a small bag. kc


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah from the side view it looks like a mini to me too. I would be upset too if I specifically asked before bidding. Are you going to ask for a return or keep it anyway?


----------



## lilithcake

ok, so the seller told me "it's Dillen and she has one that's called "medium" but there is no mini. It's either small or medium according to the website."
I can't find any old Dillen bag with the measurement because the tan trim doesn't come in mini, but the small is same size as Florentine. So, I'm really confused. 

The bag itself L is about 11.5-11.75 so it's really closer to mini, the W is about 6-6.5 and the H is about 6.5 folding and 8 fully extended. 

I am lost but this bag is too small, either way I probably hope for a return. 
Shame, this bag is in pretty good condition consider pre-owned and the color and leather is beautiful...only if I can convenience myself on the sizing.
I don't even know if she will agree to let me return it.


----------



## HarliRexx

Well the one in your pictures is a florentine satchel. Are you saying she told you it is a Dillen satchel? I know, the sizing is confusing since the dillen sizes are called small and medium. I think the dillen and flo smalls are the same size, and the dillen medium is the same as the flo regular, but you're right there's no dillen mini. It may have just been an honest mistake on her part with sizes and styles, but it does look like you have a florentine mini satchel. Hopefully she'll make it right and accept the return without you having to open a SNAD case. Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## southerncharm

side view tells me its a mini. I just pulled my small out and compared and yours is smaller on the end with the tassels than my small size Florentine.


----------



## lilithcake

Here is her latest reply
"Dear lilith,

I don't really know where to go from here.  When I bought this purse I also bought the Medium.  I wanted both small and medium.  I sold what I bought as a small."

So I think it wasn't her fault either but maybe the sale person back then told her it was a small? I have no clue, but she said it's Dillen, same as her red medium satchel. 
I mean honestly, when I first time saw Florentine Satchel in Macy's, I remember the leather are smooth both in texture and appearances? Maybe it's because it was in pink color??? I can't really tell the difference between Dillen and Florentine, but if Dillen collection never had mini size, then I'd assume I got a Florentine in Natural? But it's not as smooth and wavy looking I suppsoe? LOL

Also, the key hook inside is leather. As I was informed, the newer bag has it made out of black nylon? Does that mean it's much older or just that the mini is always came with leather key hook? 

Here is the dilemma, 
the size is definitely on small small scale (it fit my kindle, a calender, my slim travel wallet, phone and a small 3-fold umbrella), I was hoping to stuff at least a jacket, flats or shirts and that's why I wanted a small...
BUT the more I look at it (plus smell, such strong leather smell), the more I am in love with it....


----------



## MrsKC

lilithcake said:


> Here is her latest reply
> "Dear lilith,
> 
> I don't really know where to go from here.  When I bought this purse I also bought the Medium.  I wanted both small and medium.  I sold what I bought as a small."
> 
> So I think it wasn't her fault either but maybe the sale person back then told her it was a small? I have no clue, but she said it's Dillen, same as her red medium satchel.
> I mean honestly, when I first time saw Florentine Satchel in Macy's, I remember the leather are smooth both in texture and appearances? Maybe it's because it was in pink color??? I can't really tell the difference between Dillen and Florentine, but if Dillen collection never had mini size, then I'd assume I got a Florentine in Natural? But it's not as smooth and wavy looking I suppsoe? LOL
> 
> Also, the key hook inside is leather. As I was informed, the newer bag has it made out of black nylon? Does that mean it's much older or just that the mini is always came with leather key hook?
> 
> Here is the dilemma,
> the size is definitely on small small scale (it fit my kindle, a calender, my slim travel wallet, phone and a small 3-fold umbrella), I was hoping to stuff at least a jacket, flats or shirts and that's why I wanted a small...
> BUT the more I look at it (plus smell, such strong leather smell), the more I am in love with it....


Well, looks like you have a beautiful pre loved flo mini satchel that you got for a great price...........now what to do? The bag is gorgeous. In all honesty, the florentine satchels are very heavy. So, if you have never carried one--it may be a lot to put items in it like you would use a tote or larger light weight bag for (just my thoughts--others my feel differently).........as you may feel as if your arm is going to fall off. . 
Let us know what you decide to do.   kc


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah it's definitely a florentine natural, not dillen. Sounds like the styles and sizes were misrepresented to her by the sales associate. The texture of the flo bags can vary a bit, some are more pebbled, others are smooth, some have a little of both. You can find descriptions of both leathers on the dooney site. In a nutshell I'd say the dillen is a bit more lightweight and scratch/weather resistant. The florentine is untreated and will develop a patina over time and is the heavy side. 

As MrsKC said, the flo satchels can get quite heavy if loaded up. A small satchel with what you originally intended to carry in it would likely be very heavy to most gals. 

As far as the key leash, that's a pretty new thing. I don't know when exactly they stopped using leather, but I have a bag I purchased directly from the website 6 months ago and it has the leather key leash. So it doesn't necessarily mean your bag is very old but many would argue that the florentine bags get better with age anyway!

You're absolutely right... The florentine leather smells delicious, it's absolutely gorgeous and can be quite addictive for many of us! I can understand how it would be hard to part with after seeing it in person, even if the size isn't what you expected.  It's a beautiful bag and may just be worth keeping for days you don't want to carry as much!


----------



## Willow111

I just received a "small" Satchel yesterday.  Regular price $368.00.  The side measurement at its widest point between but not including the ribbing is 5 3/4 inches.

My medium Satchel is 6 3/4 inches at the widest point between the ribbing.  There is not a lot of difference in the size between the small and medium width wise.

The height of my medium is 12 1/2 inches the height of the small is 11 1/4 inches.

The biggest difference in mine is the zipper opening.  The medium is 12 1/4 probably  12 1/2 where it is under the leather but the medium is only 10 inches.  That makes the big difference to me.

The small satchel is pebble textured and described on the bill as DooneyBourke Handbag, Florentine Vachetta S Raspberry.  The medium natural leather I have is much much smoother.  

On the raspberry the zipper is not red it is dark brown.  Who knows.

We were discussing the other day the green dot on the price tag.  I think that green dot does mean it has a defect of some sort.  My medium came from D&B directly.  No great dot on that price tag.  The small satchel came from Macy's.  It had a green dot on the tag.  I could not find the defect but I knew there was one somewhere.  I had my husband take it outside and he found it.  It is inside on the green suede.  It looks like it might have gotten glue or something on the suede and they tried to remove the stain because there is a spot that is much lighter green.  It is a definite defect.

We thought the green dot might only have been from the Q but others saw them on tags at other stores.  So from experience at Macy's it does mean that there is a defect.  I think a defect because green dots have been identified at other stores on their tags.  I think mine was also a return because on the one paper that came with the bag there are places for three sticky labels with a bar code and a number at the top.  Two of mine are gone.  There is only one.

I hope this helps.  Watch out for those green dots.  In my opinion those mean there is something wrong with the bag but maybe not a second that might go to an outlet.  MOO  If you paid full price for a bag with a green dot??????   If you got a good deal you need to decide if the defect is worth it.

I am not an expert by any means. JMO


----------



## lilithcake

HarliRexx said:


> Yeah it's definitely a florentine natural, not dillen. Sounds like the styles and sizes were misrepresented to her by the sales associate. The texture of the flo bags can vary a bit, some are more pebbled, others are smooth, some have a little of both. You can find descriptions of both leathers on the dooney site. In a nutshell I'd say the dillen is a bit more lightweight and scratch/weather resistant. The florentine is untreated and will develop a patina over time and is the heavy side.



THANK YOU HarliRexx and KC and southerncharm for providing me with information on the satchel. I am going to keep it. I took it on a "date" to the mall for like three, four hours and it's in good weight and size for trip short like that. 

I am tempting to get the small or medium even now if I can use it for work. However, when I went Macy's to see mini's siblings, I couldn't even find a satchel. Is this bag so out of fashion? Why is there a giant section of MK and Coach but DB only got some nylon bags hanging??? (It could be the size of this Macy's too, it's so small). Anyway, people seem to underrate DB, I wonder why.
It's a shame because Macy's having a *VIP 25% pre-sale sale.* Should I just wait till Christmas time and hope DB will have their 12-day sale again?
I can wait....I did just get myself a work bag from Liebeskind...

I guess it's a good way to test out DB flro satchel anyway. There are some scratches near the fold and stain near handle since it's pre-own but it's still a beautiful style of a satchel. and IT JUST SMELLS SO GOOD. I can't stop myself sniffing it. 
Here are the two bags I am in love with at the moment.


----------



## MrsKC

Both of your bags are lovely!! Your satchel has a nice patina. I thought you would fall in love with it. It is a stunning bag and the smell of the florentine is intoxicating. I know Macy's selection can be poor but can you do the presale on line? The selection online is decent. You might want to try ilovedooney.com (if you do not know about that site) and check out their florentines.  They are authentic Dooneys and it is Dooneys online outlet. Thank you for the photos! kc


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah, D&B selection at both the Macys closest to me can be real hit and miss too! 

What a pretty color... I love teal bags! Your satchel is just beautiful! Glad you decided to keep it. Good luck finding your next flo satchel to fall in love with!  Be sure to post pics when you do!


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum and just got my first Dooney as an early Christmas present from my husband  I'd love to contribute a picture to the board; do I need to do this through photobucket? (I don't see an option to upload it directly from my phone.) TIA!


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

OK I think this should be it!

It's the Florentine Vachetta Satchel, small in black.

I absolutely adore it! It's already been "approved" that I can get another one in Kelly Green for my birthday in April 

For reference I'm 4'11 and 99 lbs. Sorry I couldn't get great pictures, it is night time here and our townhouse has awful lighting!


----------



## MrsKC

BrieBrieGorGor said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to the forum and just got my first Dooney as an early Christmas present from my husband  I'd love to contribute a picture to the board; do I need to do this through photobucket? (I don't see an option to upload it directly from my phone.) TIA!


No you do not have to use photo bucket. From my phone, when I hit "reply" I get the option to attach a pic (an icon of a camera). If you are not using your phone but on your computer you click "go advanced" (at the bottom of the screen) instead of "post quick reply" then you will see the paper clip and you would just attach like any other attachment. Hope that helps, looking forward to your pictures. kc


----------



## MrsKC

BrieBrieGorGor said:


> OK I think this should be it!
> 
> It's the Florentine Vachetta Satchel, small in black.
> 
> I absolutely adore it! It's already been "approved" that I can get another one in Kelly Green for my birthday in April
> 
> For reference I'm 4'11 and 99 lbs. Sorry I couldn't get great pictures, it is night time here and our townhouse has awful lighting!


Your pictures are great and your satchel is lovely, "Merry Christmas!"  kc


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

Thanks kc! :]


----------



## southerncharm

BrieBrieGorGor said:


> OK I think this should be it!
> 
> It's the Florentine Vachetta Satchel, small in black.
> 
> I absolutely adore it! It's already been "approved" that I can get another one in Kelly Green for my birthday in April
> 
> For reference I'm 4'11 and 99 lbs. Sorry I couldn't get great pictures, it is night time here and our townhouse has awful lighting!


 The bag looks beautiful on you. And you were lucky enough to get a black one with a sheen to the leather.I say that because sometimes Dooney's black leather is more matte. Yours is gorgeous!  I am so glad you are loving it. Now just tell us how you got hubby to give your gift early (many of us would  love to know to see if it works for us too!!)


----------



## HarliRexx

BrieBrieGorGor said:


> OK I think this should be it!
> 
> It's the Florentine Vachetta Satchel, small in black.
> 
> I absolutely adore it! It's already been "approved" that I can get another one in Kelly Green for my birthday in April
> 
> For reference I'm 4'11 and 99 lbs. Sorry I couldn't get great pictures, it is night time here and our townhouse has awful lighting!



It looks so nice on you! How exciting to be promised one in Kelley green! I love that color!


----------



## apurselover

BrieBrieGorGor said:


> OK I think this should be it!
> 
> It's the Florentine Vachetta Satchel, small in black.
> 
> I absolutely adore it! It's already been "approved" that I can get another one in Kelly Green for my birthday in April
> 
> For reference I'm 4'11 and 99 lbs. Sorry I couldn't get great pictures, it is night time here and our townhouse has awful lighting!



Awesome! Loving the look on you. Can't go wrong with a great black bag. Trying to decide on Navy or Black for my next Flo Satchel purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## LitGeek

*BrieBrieGorGor* Your black satchel is gorgeous! Enjoy it! So happy that you get to grab the kelly green one too! It is on special (and on easy pay) through the end of the month on Dooney...

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60471&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

southerncharm said:


> The bag looks beautiful on you. And you were lucky enough to get a black one with a sheen to the leather.I say that because sometimes Dooney's black leather is more matte. Yours is gorgeous!  I am so glad you are loving it. Now just tell us how you got hubby to give your gift early (many of us would  love to know to see if it works for us too!!)


Thank you very much! Haha! My hubby is uber generous and pretty much goes with whatever I want. I was supposed to wait until Christmas, but I made the mistake of opening it to check it over as we got it from QVC and it seems some people have been unlucky. Good news is the bag appears to be in great shape. Just one area that's kinda wonky, but it isn't a huge deal. We live in New England so I thought if I get it in December there's a chance due to snow and rain I may not get a ton of use out of it until it is dry out again so he said as long as I understand this is my "big present" I can have it now  I haven't been out with her yet, Sunday is the big day! Lol.


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

HarliRexx said:


> It looks so nice on you! How exciting to be promised one in Kelley green! I love that color!


Thanks!

Me too! I think out of all the bright colors it will contrast with my wardrobe the best. I've never had a purse that wasn't black or grey so it will be very exciting


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

apurselover said:


> Awesome! Loving the look on you. Can't go wrong with a great black bag. Trying to decide on Navy or Black for my next Flo Satchel purchase. Enjoy!


Thank you! I thought about the navy too, but chickened out haha. Most of my shoes are black so I figured it was a better choice. I definitely want some navy pieces in the future though


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

LitGeek said:


> *BrieBrieGorGor* Your black satchel is gorgeous! Enjoy it! So happy that you get to grab the kelly green one too! It is on special (and on easy pay) through the end of the month on Dooney...
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60471&sitex=10020:22372:US


Thank you; I will!

Ah yes I saw that! So tempting lol. I'm hoping I can find a similar deal when we are ready to buy it. If not I may try to get it from an outlet.


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

It was her first day out and I'm not in moving clothes like I was last time, so I felt like sharing another pic :]


----------



## HarliRexx

BrieBrieGorGor said:


> It was her first day out and I'm not in moving clothes like I was last time, so I felt like sharing another pic :]



Gorgeous!


----------



## yap_susan

Is small size big enough to fit a document file?


----------



## MiaBorsa

yap_susan said:


> Is small size big enough to fit a document file?



Probably not, depending on what size file you mean.  The top zipper opening on the small would be tough to get a full size file into without some effort.  (I have never tried this so I'm speculating.)


----------



## yap_susan

Am thinking of buying this.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1381324298_41bde2250eda049e129479a736af689b

1.) Will the opening be small? I am using it for school.
2.) Will the leather be scratched easily? I am rough with my bags.
3.) Is it heavy?
4.) With rain, will it leave spots?

Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

yap_susan said:


> Am thinking of buying this.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1381324298_41bde2250eda049e129479a736af689b
> 
> 1.) Will the opening be small? I am using it for school.
> 2.) Will the leather be scratched easily? I am rough with my bags.
> 3.) Is it heavy?
> 4.) With rain, will it leave spots?
> 
> Thanks!



If you are looking for a school bag to carry folders and other school stuff, this would not be a good choice.  You need to find a great tote of some kind, IMO.  This bag is florentine leather, which will scratch and likely show water spots from rain.  It will patina, but if you don't want scratching you should find a different leather or coated cotton.   Heavy is subjective, but to me most of the florentine bags are heavier than other types.


----------



## dak22

Hi all, any tips on getting color transfer from denim out of the leather?


----------



## LitGeek

yap_susan You would want to go with the larger satchel for document folders. The Florentine Smith bag would be an even better choice! I have the chestnut and it does not show water spots from light rain and the scratches come right off by rubbing it with my finger or the dustcover it came from. It is pretty heavy though. The Smith is also available in nylon.


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> yap_susan You would want to go with the larger satchel for document folders. The Florentine Smith bag would be an even better choice! I have the chestnut and it does not show water spots from light rain and the scratches come right off by rubbing it with my finger or the dustcover it came from. It is pretty heavy though. The Smith is also available in nylon.



I have the nylon smith bag and I love it.  I carry this all the time.  This bag is very light weight and big enough to carry all the things I need for work.


----------



## yap_susan

Yeah I like the Smith too, what colour is yours?.


----------



## yap_susan

I stick back to my balengciaga work.


----------



## yap_susan

After reading 200 pages of this post... I caved in and ordered 
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=65497&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## LitGeek

Yay! I finally got my first large Flo Satchel after drooling over them for the past year! Here it is  in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and the leather is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!


----------



## HarliRexx

LitGeek said:


> Yay! I finally got my first large Flo Satchel after drooling over them for the past year! Here it is  in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and the leather is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!



Congrats! What a great fall color! I prefer them pebbled as well. Enjoy!!!


----------



## seton

LitGeek said:


> Yay! I finally got my first large Flo Satchel after drooling over them for the past year! Here it is  in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and the leather is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!




lovely! great avi as well.


----------



## apurselover

LitGeek said:


> Yay! I finally got my first large Flo Satchel after drooling over them for the past year! Here it is  in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and the leather is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!



Its gorgeous.... That color is tdf!


----------



## LitGeek

Thank you HarliRexx, Seton, and apurselover!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I need yalls help. I want a satchel but scared the small to small. My friend told me she does not think it is small. I missed the Qvshow last night whn they showed the ipad. Gals who hve the small. Ya thoughts. Plsssssssz


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need yalls help. I want a satchel but scared the small to small. My friend told me she does not think it is small. I missed the Qvshow last night whn they showed the ipad. Gals who hve the small. Ya thoughts. Plsssssssz



The small is my favorite size...comparable to a Coach Molly or Haley, but heavier and thicker leather.  You can still watch the QVC presentation video online...  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...219864.html?itemtId=215674503&sc=A219864-SHPL

I don't carry my iPad around in my bag, but it will fit in the small satchel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> The small is my favorite size...comparable to a Coach Molly or Haley, but heavier and thicker leather.  You can still watch the QVC presentation video online...  http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...219864.html?itemtId=215674503&sc=A219864-SHPL
> 
> I don't carry my iPad around in my bag, but it will fit in the small satchel.


Yes. OUR friend told me the same thing. Now i hve to pic a color

Thnks MB


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. OUR friend told me the same thing. Now i hve to pic a color
> 
> Thnks MB



You're more than welcome.   And... IMO, you need the Ocean Blue.       (Look at ME and no brown bag!!  )


----------



## chowlover2

MiaBorsa said:


> You're more than welcome.   And... IMO, you need the Ocean Blue.       (Look at ME and no brown bag!!  )


 That is a stunning bag! And wallet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

chowlover2 said:


> That is a stunning bag! And wallet!



Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You're more than welcome.   And... IMO, you need the Ocean Blue.       (Look at ME and no brown bag!!  )


Thnk u. I hve my heart on Ivy


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnk u. I hve my heart on Ivy



I'm buying ivy too!   Just trying to find a deal, haha.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm buying ivy too!   Just trying to find a deal, haha.


We gonnnnna b twins. Q has thm at 6 EP


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We gonnnnna b twins. Q has thm at 6 EP



I know; I watched both shows yesterday.      I'm waiting to see if the Dooney VIP sale is next Saturday in the boutiques.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I know; I watched both shows yesterday.      I'm waiting to see if the Dooney VIP sale is next Saturday in the boutiques.


None of thm around here


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I know; I watched both shows yesterday.      I'm waiting to see if the Dooney VIP sale is next Saturday in the boutiques.


I might need to call my outlet n see what colors they hve

Thnks for your help


----------



## seton

florentines aree 30% off at the outlets. they have some ivy there


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might need to call my outlet n see what colors they hve
> 
> Thnks for your help



You're welcome!  Lemme know what you find.  (Our local outlets don't have anything in the ivy...dang.)


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> You're welcome!  Lemme know what you find.  (Our local outlets don't have anything in the ivy...dang.)




I wish we had outlets close enough to drive to. The closest one is the q outlet 4 hours away. Their Dooneys are hit and miss


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> florentines aree 30% off at the outlets. they have some ivy there


Thnks. I will give thm a call.


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## chowlover2

MiaBorsa said:


>


 Beautiful!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


>




So pretty!!  I love the matching wallets!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> So pretty!!  I love the matching wallets!



Thanks, GG.  Sorry I didn't get those pics of the teal, but that one had to GO.  It was nasty.  (Color was pretty, though.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


>


 

OMG OMG when u get the IVY


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OMG OMG when u get the IVY



About an hour ago.     I'm leaving the tags on until after the VIP sale.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> About an hour ago.     I'm leaving the tags on until after the VIP sale.


 

I am neeeed this
MB, she is hawtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am neeeed this
> MB, she is hawtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt



Girl, she is a "must possess."   (It's all LitGeek's fault.  )


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GG.  Sorry I didn't get those pics of the teal, but that one had to GO.  It was nasty.  (Color was pretty, though.)



No worries......it's better that I didn't see them so I can be tempted by the upcoming TSV


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> No worries......it's better that I didn't see them so I can be tempted by the upcoming TSV



I hear ya, GF.  I guess I will revert back to the caramel since I just bought a blue and a green bag.    Or... red??   HAHA


----------



## StillWG

These satchels in ivy and ocean are gorgeous, Sarah & LitGeek!

Now I am beginning to think that I need one in teal!    I have both ivy and ocean bags from other lines (Dillen II and Ostrich) and already have a teal CCW.  Seems like a reasonable decision to me!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> These satchels in ivy and ocean are gorgeous, Sarah & LitGeek!
> 
> Now I am beginning to think that I need one in teal!    I have both ivy and ocean bags from other lines (Dillen II and Ostrich) and already have a teal CCW.  Seems like a reasonable decision to me!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue.  The teal is beautiful; that was my original choice.  But Zappos shipped me a USED bag (ugh), then I found the ocean at the clearance price at Macy's and you know the rest of that story.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, she is a "must possess."   (It's all LitGeek's fault.  )


So happy to enable  and you are making me NEED an ivy wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> So happy to enable  and you are making me NEED an ivy wallet



I'm thinking about trading that checkbook wallet for either the medium zip around or the continental clutch.  I never carry a checkbook.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya, GF.  I guess I will revert back to the caramel since I just bought a blue and a green bag.    Or... red??   HAHA



I know how you feel.  I can't make up my mind which one I want for my other bag......  I have to do this while hubby is at work  :okay:


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I hear ya, GF.  I guess I will revert back to the caramel since I just bought a blue and a green bag.    Or... red??   HAHA



RED!  RED!  RED!  RED!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> RED!  RED!  RED!  RED!!



*RED!!!  *   :rockettes:


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> *RED!!!  *   :rockettes:



You've got to get the red Sarah


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> You've got to get the red Sarah



As of right now, I have the *RED* on order!!   (Of course, I have changed my order 15,634 times already.  )


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> As of right now, I have the *RED* on order!!   (Of course, I have changed my order 15,634 times already.  )



You have to get the red!  I wanna see!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> You have to get the red!  I wanna see!



Me too!!


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm thinking about trading that checkbook wallet for either the medium zip around or the continental clutch.  I never carry a checkbook.


I have been eying the continental clutch in ivy


----------



## Mezza

Have it in aqua


----------



## MrsKC

Mezza said:


> View attachment 2384643
> 
> 
> Have it in aqua


Mezza, just lovely . kc


----------



## HarliRexx

Mezza said:


> View attachment 2384643
> 
> 
> Have it in aqua



So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mezza said:


> View attachment 2384643
> 
> 
> Have it in aqua



She's a beaut!


----------



## Mezza

MiaBorsa said:


>




You're so lucky to have the ocean blue one. Mine got a water mark and I had it changed. Oh how I worship your bag colours!!


----------



## Ms_Elle

Hi ladies!

I'm new here. First of all, you all have beautiful purses! I came hereto do a little research because I just found out that I am getting the large Flo satchel for my birthday! Yay!! My little darling is on her way, I can't wait! I'm a little scared though because a lot of you have voiced concerns about the size and weight. I'm 5'0 and I am afraid that it may be to big. Any ahort ladies here enjoying the large bag?


----------



## Mezza

Ms_Elle said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm new here. First of all, you all have beautiful purses! I came hereto do a little research because I just found out that I am getting the large Flo satchel for my birthday! Yay!! My little darling is on her way, I can't wait! I'm a little scared though because a lot of you have voiced concerns about the size and weight. I'm 5'0 and I am afraid that it may be to big. Any ahort ladies here enjoying the large bag?




I just wanted to start with happy birthday! And congrats on purchasing a nice purse! I'm 5'8 and I use the small bag I thought the big bag was lovely but I did tend to fill it to the brim and I would have a hard time carrying it because the top handles. It would be to heavy to put on my shoulder as well. I traded it in because of a water mark.
How much do you usually put in your purse?


----------



## carterazo

Mezza said:


> I just wanted to start with happy birthday! And congrats on purchasing a nice purse! I'm 5'8 and I use the small bag I thought the big bag was lovely but I did tend to fill it to the brim and I would have a hard time carrying it because the top handles. It would be to heavy to put on my shoulder as well. I traded it in because of a water mark.
> How much do you usually put in your purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391863



Did your bag come with a water mark or it happened after you got it?  Where did you get your bag?


----------



## Ms_Elle

Mezza said:


> I just wanted to start with happy birthday! And congrats on purchasing a nice purse! I'm 5'8 and I use the small bag I thought the big bag was lovely but I did tend to fill it to the brim and I would have a hard time carrying it because the top handles. It would be to heavy to put on my shoulder as well. I traded it in because of a water mark.
> How much do you usually put in your purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391863



Thank you!! I usually carry a lot in my purse. I don't have a car(I take public transportation), so I usually carry everything I may need for the day. I'm hoping I don't have to send it right back. I started to get the small bag, but I LOVE large purses, so I assumed the small would be to little.


----------



## LitGeek

Ms_Elle said:


> Thank you!! I usually carry a lot in my purse. I don't have a car(I take public transportation), so I usually carry everything I may need for the day. I'm hoping I don't have to send it right back. I started to get the small bag, but I LOVE large purses, so I assumed the small would be to little.


I am average height but extremely thin and I love my large flo satchels. It sounds like the larger satchel better suits your lifestyle and you should carry what you love  Happy Birthday and enjoy your new bag resents


----------



## Ms_Elle

LitGeek said:


> I am average height but extremely thin and I love my large flo satchels. It sounds like the larger satchel better suits your lifestyle and you should carry what you love  Happy Birthday and enjoy your new bag resents



Thank you for the birthday wishes! I will enjoy it. I've been tracking it on FedEx like a kid tracks Santa on Christmas Eve. lol


----------



## LitGeek

Ms_Elle said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes! I will enjoy it. I've been tracking it on FedEx like a kid tracks Santa on Christmas Eve. lol


Lol, we all understand that! Which color did you get? I got the large Flo Satchel in ivy last month and loved it so much that a week later I ordered it in the red  This is the first duplicate bag I have ever purchased. I just know you will love yours!


----------



## Mezza

carterazo said:


> Did your bag come with a water mark or it happened after you got it?  Where did you get your bag?




It happened when I got it and I got it at a mall Santa Barbara. They said they would be happy to change it. when I went back to look at the bag they had sent it to get it back to its original state.


----------



## Mezza

Ms_Elle said:


> Thank you!! I usually carry a lot in my purse. I don't have a car(I take public transportation), so I usually carry everything I may need for the day. I'm hoping I don't have to send it right back. I started to get the small bag, but I LOVE large purses, so I assumed the small would be to little.




Then do the big one! C: get which ever makes you more jolly for your birthday!


----------



## Ms_Elle

LitGeek said:


> Lol, we all understand that! Which color did you get? I got the large Flo Satchel in ivy last month and loved it so much that a week later I ordered it in the red  This is the first duplicate bag I have ever purchased. I just know you will love yours!



I got it in Natural. I'm totally diggin that Ivy though. I may be doing a duplicate as well.


----------



## Ms_Elle

Mezza said:


> Then do the big one! C: get which ever makes you more jolly for your birthday!



I cant wait to fill that puppy up!


----------



## LitGeek

Ms_Elle said:


> I got it in Natural. I'm totally diggin that Ivy though. I may be doing a duplicate as well.


The natural is SO pretty and versatile  I would like one of those to add to my collection as well!


----------



## Ms_Elle

Here she is ladies, in all of her glory! I think she is beautiful, but does she look to big for my body type?. Please ignore my house socks and slippers and the catastrophe behind me. I promise, I'm not a slob. lol


----------



## hopi

Ms_Elle said:


> Here she is ladies, in all of her glory! I think she is beautiful,* but does she look to big for my body type?*. Please ignore my house socks and slippers and the catastrophe behind me. I promise, I'm not a slob. lol



Goodness knows the discussions we have had about the size of this bag!!!
Personally this satchel does not seem like an extra large bag. The size down from this actually feels like a larger medium. Love this beauty and she looks great on you.

Couldn't take a pic of myself right now cause I'm in  my jammies  - so no worries


----------



## Ms_Elle

hopi said:


> Goodness knows the discussions we have had about the size of this bag!!!
> Personally this satchel does not seem like an extra large bag. The size down from this actually feels like a larger medium. Love this beauty and she looks great on you.
> 
> Couldn't take a pic of myself right now cause I'm in  my jammies  - so no worries



My bad, I didn't mean to beat a dead horse. 

Thank you!!


----------



## hopi

Ms_Elle said:


> ]My bad, I didn't mean to beat a dead horse[/B].
> 
> Thank you!!



You didn't,
 your question just brought back memories of the all the chatter and excitement when this bag was released, it is a true classic and just as thrilling to get her now and  even a second color and a third


----------



## Ms_Elle

hopi said:


> You didn't,
> your question just brought back memories of the all the chatter and excitement when this bag was released, it is a true classic and just as thrilling to get her now and  even a second color and a third



Yes!! I already have my eye on the teal one. haha!


----------



## coachfull

Ms_Elle said:


> Here she is ladies, in all of her glory! I think she is beautiful, but does she look to big for my body type?. Please ignore my house socks and slippers and the catastrophe behind me. I promise, I'm not a slob. lol



It looks big when stuffed but when you start taking the stuffing out and putting your actual things in there, the bag slouches and doesn't seem big at all.


----------



## LitGeek

Enjoy your beautiful new bag Ms Elle!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Ms_Elle said:


> Here she is ladies, in all of her glory! I think she is beautiful, but does she look to big for my body type?. Please ignore my house socks and slippers and the catastrophe behind me. I promise, I'm not a slob. lol


I think it looks amazing on you! Enjoy!


----------



## southerncharm

I personally changed from the regular to the small flo satchels because I could not get over the bag seeming to be too large for me (hubby would tease me). However, on you in this photo, the regular looks perfect for you and I agree with another poster, the bag does begin acquiring a smaller appearance as she softens with use. I personally think the regular size is an eye catcher while the small satchel, although I love it, is not an eye catcher to the same degree as the regular size (just my own opinion).


----------



## princess69

Ms_Elle said:


> Here she is ladies, in all of her glory! I think she is beautiful, but does she look to big for my body type?. Please ignore my house socks and slippers and the catastrophe behind me. I promise, I'm not a slob. lol


Looks great on you - not too big at all!


----------



## LitGeek

southerncharm said:


> I personally changed from the regular to the small flo satchels because I could not get over the bag seeming to be too large for me (hubby would tease me). However, on you in this photo, the regular looks perfect for you and I agree with another poster, the bag does begin acquiring a smaller appearance as she softens with use. I personally think the regular size is an eye catcher while the small satchel, although I love it, is not an eye catcher to the same degree as the regular size (just my own opinion).


What do husbands know about style  I say carry what you love! I too am tiny, but I love my large flo satchels  My husband has not said anything about them, although he and DD did say the larger Retro Russel Bag looked ridiculous on me ~ like a giant beach bag ~ and I did have to agree with them there. The retro leather is very stiff and did not drape like the flo leather does. You are definitely correct that the fo leather drape makes the bag seem smaller.


----------



## nutz4purses

I am in.... LOVE IT! Love the leather on this one and oh the smell is divine. I have the small in the Natural but wanted the bigger one and while I like both sizes, I think I prefer the biggest one because of the opening and of course my items are not crammed in. This bag to me is worth the weight... I am use to heavy bags though, got my Wang Rocco to thank for that, lol!


----------



## Miamilla

nutz4purses said:


> I am in.... LOVE IT! Love the leather on this one and oh the smell is divine. I have the small in the Natural but wanted the bigger one and while I like both sizes, I think I prefer the biggest one because of the opening and of course my items are not crammed in. This bag to me is worth the weight... I am use to heavy bags though, got my Wang Rocco to thank for that, lol!


This is gorgeous!! Im an lv and balenciaga lover but for the past 2 weeks i can not get the florentine satchel or smith bag in that nautural out of my mind! Is yours the large satchel? It's beautiful


----------



## Miamilla

Ms_Elle said:


> Here she is ladies, in all of her glory! I think she is beautiful, but does she look to big for my body type?. Please ignore my house socks and slippers and the catastrophe behind me. I promise, I'm not a slob. lol


I think you look gorgeous!


----------



## Miamilla

MiaBorsa said:


>


I love both of your bags, but that green makes me re- think wanting the natural! Is that the ivy?


----------



## Miamilla

LitGeek said:


> Yay! I finally got my first large Flo Satchel after drooling over them for the past year! Here it is  in ivy  I got lucky, it has beautiful pebbled leather (I prefer it because it scratches less) and the leather is not dull at all! I think in this color it has an equestrian/Ralph Lauren vibe to it and I just love it!!!


Ughhhhh i want this bag!!!!!!!!!! How did this happen? Out of nowhere i have been bitten by the d & b bug lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miamilla said:


> I love both of your bags, but that green makes me re- think wanting the natural! Is that the ivy?



Yes, that's ivy.


----------



## LitGeek

Miamilla said:


> Ughhhhh i want this bag!!!!!!!!!! How did this happen? Out of nowhere i have been bitten by the d & b bug lol


The ivy is such a beautiful color  It is a great neutral that goes with everything!


----------



## nutz4purses

Miamilla said:


> This is gorgeous!! Im an lv and balenciaga lover but for the past 2 weeks i can not get the florentine satchel or smith bag in that nautural out of my mind! Is yours the large satchel? It's beautiful



Listen... I am a LV , Balenciaga and Alexander Wang lover, I left dooney years ago until this bag came out. It is drop dead gorgeous and I would like to have several colors in it but I am after another Rocco right now, lol!  Yes, mine is the large, I have the small as well and it is a cute pretty roomy size but the large is so much pretty, you know makes more a a statement plus I have a little more moving things around room. Let me know what type of LV bags you like or carry and I can about tell you the size you will love  I love Balenciaga city, first is cute and handy when you want to carry light but city has my heart. LV... I love to many to mention, lol! BTW... Pics do the Florentine no justice, honestly! I have however seen some at departments were the leather looked uniformed, etc. I am picking about my leather... not really the texture as long as the bag doesn't have one half textured and the other super smooth, lol! Ok I am rambling... got any questions please let me know. TY!


----------



## nutz4purses

LitGeek said:


> The ivy is such a beautiful color  It is a great neutral that goes with everything!



Is that Ivy in your avatar? Very pretty if so  I am attracted to Aqua and the Pink one... even though I know they will get dirty easier and not match as much though.


----------



## LitGeek

nutz4purses said:


> Is that Ivy in your avatar? Very pretty if so  I am attracted to Aqua and the Pink one... even though I know they will get dirty easier and not match as much though.


Yes, my avatar is the ivy. Thanks


----------



## Miamilla

nutz4purses said:


> Listen... I am a LV , Balenciaga and Alexander Wang lover, I left dooney years ago until this bag came out. It is drop dead gorgeous and I would like to have several colors in it but I am after another Rocco right now, lol!  Yes, mine is the large, I have the small as well and it is a cute pretty roomy size but the large is so much pretty, you know makes more a a statement plus I have a little more moving things around room. Let me know what type of LV bags you like or carry and I can about tell you the size you will love  I love Balenciaga city, first is cute and handy when you want to carry light but city has my heart. LV... I love to many to mention, lol! BTW... Pics do the Florentine no justice, honestly! I have however seen some at departments were the leather looked uniformed, etc. I am picking about my leather... not really the texture as long as the bag doesn't have one half textured and the other super smooth, lol! Ok I am rambling... got any questions please let me know. TY!


Thank you so much! You are so sweet! I tend to like bigger bags, so i am set on the regular( large) satchel not the small. I loveee that natural color!! I was looking into the speedy b but i honestly think this is so much prettier!


----------



## Miamilla

LitGeek said:


> The ivy is such a beautiful color  It is a great neutral that goes with everything!


It really is!


----------



## nutz4purses

Miamilla said:


> Thank you so much! You are so sweet! I tend to like bigger bags, so i am set on the regular( large) satchel not the small. I loveee that natural color!! I was looking into the speedy b but i honestly think this is so much prettier!




You are welcome  I love the regular one and the natural color is my fav so far. Look on ebay for a Florentine. I purchased mine NWT's on there for $250.00, this saved me a good $150. Here is one that looks good IMO, this is not my auction. I have the speedy B and love it as well. Hope you have a lovely day! Let me know if you get a D&B satchel, TTYS!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Dooney-...277?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc1fee35


----------



## annie1

Miamilla said:


> Ughhhhh i want this bag!!!!!!!!!! How did this happen? Out of nowhere i have been bitten by the d & b bug lol




Great to die for color


----------



## tawnycat

My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;


----------



## elbgrl

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;



Beautiful!


----------



## tawnycat

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## HarliRexx

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;



Soooooo pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## CheekynCheerful

Hi, I am new to purseforum and this is going to be my very first post. Sorry about the lighting and excuse my skin I have psoriasis.


----------



## MrsKC

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;


 
Oh so pretty! Enjoy that new handbag! kc


----------



## MrsKC

CheekynCheerful said:


> Hi, I am new to purseforum and this is going to be my very first post. Sorry about the lighting and excuse my skin I have psoriasis.


 
CC, welcome to the PF and the Dooney forum. You have purchased a favorite. As you can see there is an entire thread dedicated to this purse and the ladies love it!  kc


----------



## chowlover2

CheekynCheerful said:


> Hi, I am new to purseforum and this is going to be my very first post. Sorry about the lighting and excuse my skin I have psoriasis.


You and your bag look great!


----------



## Pursanista

Beautiful bag! (We are bag twins! ;D)

IMHO I think the warm, rich tones of the Chestnut shade complement your skin undertones, and minimize your skin condition. Sorry to hear about your psoriasis. I hope that gets better for you.

Welcome to tpf!!!


----------



## Pursanista

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;



Gorgy!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;


Twins. She's gorgeous!


----------



## CheekynCheerful

MrsKC said:


> CC, welcome to the PF and the Dooney forum. You have purchased a favorite. As you can see there is an entire thread dedicated to this purse and the ladies love it!  kc



Thanks for welcoming me! I use to lurk around the site researching bags including this one. Now I can take part in the community and actually post. :tpfrox:



chowlover2 said:


> You and your bag look great!



Thank you, you're very sweet!



Pursanista said:


> Beautiful bag! (We are bag twins! ;D)
> 
> IMHO I think the warm, rich tones of the Chestnut shade complement your skin undertones, and minimize your skin condition. Sorry to hear about your psoriasis. I hope that gets better for you.
> 
> Welcome to tpf!!!



Thank you, for the complement, there were so many colors to choose from, but I knew I wanted it in a neutral so that it would go with a lot more. I am also glad to hear that bag will do more than just complement my outfits lol. Haha, I wonder what's the word to call all us Florentine Vachetta Satchel owners .


----------



## CheekynCheerful

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;



Cute color ,  it would add a nice pop of color to any outifit.


----------



## elbgrl

CheekynCheerful said:


> Hi, I am new to purseforum and this is going to be my very first post. Sorry about the lighting and excuse my skin I have psoriasis.



Hi and welcome to the forum!   Your bag is lovely and looks great on you!


----------



## CheekynCheerful

elbgrl said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!   Your bag is lovely and looks great on you!



Thanks


----------



## Miamilla

CheekynCheerful said:


> Hi, I am new to purseforum and this is going to be my very first post. Sorry about the lighting and excuse my skin I have psoriasis.


Gorgeous! Looks great on you too! Is that the small size?


----------



## Miamilla

tawnycat said:


> My New Lavender Florentine Satchel &#9829;


I've never seen this color in the satchel- so pretty!!!


----------



## Miamilla

Does anyone know how the size of the small satchel
Compares to the speedy lv?


----------



## CheekynCheerful

Miamilla said:


> Gorgeous! Looks great on you too! Is that the small size?



Thanks , it's in the larger size.


----------



## tawnycat

Miamilla said:


> I've never seen this color in the satchel- so pretty!!!



Thanks so much! I'm a lover of all things purple!  Not sure how rare they are but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Iluvmuffins

Hi Dooney Satchel lovers!

I am new to this forum, been wanting a florentine satchel for a couple months now and found a great deal on the mini natural from QVC. I already have a florentine medium pocket sachel in t-Moro which I love and just received a small black flo satchel from the Macy's sale, love it too.  The mini is cute but the leather is very pebbled and kinda wrinkled.  The pebbles are large all over the bag, it is not smooth at all, in fact it is more pebbled then pebbled leather (just got the QVC TSV too).  Hmm not sure if the good price is worth keeping it.  Am I being too picky, most of the flo natural satchels, look smoother to me.  I need your expert opinions.
Please help me decide if I should return the mini flo(it is discontinued so I probably cannot get a replacement, think I paid $254 with tax and shipping)  In photo, left is Pebbled Domed Satchel-Qvc Tsv and the right is mini Flo Satchel.

Thanks Ladies! 

Shari


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi Shari and welcome to TPF!   Both your bags are lovely; congrats!   As for the pebbling...that is really a personal preference.  I have a bordeaux florentine that is very pebbled and I love it.  However I have other colors that are really smooth and I love them, too.  I just don't like it when the bag is mis-matched and has some pebbled sections and some smooth.  Your bag appears uniformly pebbled and is really pretty.


----------



## chowlover2

Iluvmuffins said:


> Hi Dooney Satchel lovers!
> 
> I am new to this forum, been wanting a florentine satchel for a couple months now and found a great deal on the mini natural from QVC. I already have a florentine medium pocket sachel in t-Moro which I love and just received a small black flo satchel from the Macy's sale, love it too.  The mini is cute but the leather is very pebbled and kinda wrinkled.  The pebbles are large all over the bag, it is not smooth at all, in fact it is more pebbled then pebbled leather (just got the QVC TSV too).  Hmm not sure if the good price is worth keeping it.  Am I being too picky, most of the flo natural satchels, look smoother to me.  I need your expert opinions.
> Please help me decide if I should return the mini flo(it is discontinued so I probably cannot get a replacement, think I paid $254 with tax and shipping)  In photo, left is Pebbled Domed Satchel-Qvc Tsv and the right is mini Flo Satchel.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> Shari


I think both bags are gorg! Keep them both!


----------



## Nikki2014

Someone told me the leather will scratch easy.....is this true?


----------



## seton

Nikki2014 said:


> Someone told me the leather will scratch easy.....is this true?



yes


----------



## LitGeek

Nikki2014 said:


> Someone told me the leather will scratch easy.....is this true?


THe bag will scratch, but can easily be rubbed out with a soft cotton tshirt. Many of us don't worry about the scratches and love the patina the bag develops with time. The pebbled Florentine definitely scratched less than the smooth, so if you are worried about scratching your pebbled bag will be perfect for you. Great price and your bag is lovely! I would keep it!


----------



## suntenya

I need some opinions! I have been longing after a small flo satchel in crimson because I love deep reds. I know ILoveDooney has them now. But I already have a bordeaux one so I feel like I can't justify it. I can't stop thinking about it though. Do you think they are too similar in color and I should just save my money?


----------



## LitGeek

I think they are very similar in color...unless you go with a different size I would put the money towards another style bag in the crimson. Or what about the toledo in rouge


----------



## Iluvmuffins

I just decided I probably need to go to a store and take a look at some natural satchels in real life to see if I really think the smoother florentine is what I want, I only shopped online so I haven't actually seen a smooth florentine in the natural color, I have seen them only in pictures, and they might not be as smooth as I thought they were after enlarging the photos from Zappos and Nordstrom, both had a pebbly texture and wasn't as smooth as I thought/imagined them to be.  Though I am quite sure the bag I received is definitely pebbled, it might not be as excessively pebbled as I first thought.  I am just not familiar with this leather.  So now I have to go to a store and look, which is very dangerous as we all know to well...


----------



## suntenya

LitGeek said:


> I think they are very similar in color...unless you go with a different size I would put the money towards another style bag in the crimson. Or what about the toledo in rouge


That is actually a really good idea! The rouge looks beautiful! Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iluvmuffins said:


> I just decided I probably need to go to a store and take a look at some natural satchels in real life to see if I really think the smoother florentine is what I want, I only shopped online so I haven't actually seen a smooth florentine in the natural color, I have seen them only in pictures, and they might not be as smooth as I thought they were after enlarging the photos from Zappos and Nordstrom, both had a pebbly texture and wasn't as smooth as I thought/imagined them to be.  Though I am quite sure the bag I received is definitely pebbled, it might not be as excessively pebbled as I first thought.  I am just not familiar with this leather.  So now I have to go to a store and look, which is very dangerous as we all know to well...



You definitely should go to the store and check 'em out.  My natural is very smooth and so is the red....


----------



## Miamilla

MiaBorsa said:


> You definitely should go to the store and check 'em out.  My natural is very smooth and so is the red....


Both of these are gorgeous!!!!!!!! Drool


----------



## Miamilla

It seems from reading these posts that most of the qvc florentine is pebbled. I dont want that with the florentine. Id rather the smooth leather. Has anyone had a good experience with qvc, and the quality of their florentine dooney? Thanks


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> It seems from reading these posts that most of the qvc florentine is pebbled. I dont want that with the florentine. Id rather the smooth leather. Has anyone had a good experience with qvc, and the quality of their florentine dooney? Thanks


 
I have a several smooth flos from QVC and one pebbled flo from Dooney....kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miamilla said:


> It seems from reading these posts that most of the qvc florentine is pebbled. I dont want that with the florentine. Id rather the smooth leather. Has anyone had a good experience with qvc, and the quality of their florentine dooney? Thanks



Both my red and natural pictured above came from QVC.    (And my pebbled bordeaux came from Dooney.   )


----------



## Iluvmuffins

MiaBorsa said:


> You definitely should go to the store and check 'em out.  My natural is very smooth and so is the red....


Oh, they are both so gorgeous!


----------



## Honeytown

Oh my, what absolutely beautiful bags! Another must have.

Before this forum my handbag was an 'LL Bean nylon wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miamilla said:


> Both of these are gorgeous!!!!!!!! Drool





Iluvmuffins said:


> Oh, they are both so gorgeous!



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Miamilla

MiaBorsa said:


> Both my red and natural pictured above came from QVC.    (And my pebbled bordeaux came from Dooney.   )


Ohh! Now i feel a little better if i need to order from qvc because those bags are perfect! Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

Honeytown said:


> Oh my, what absolutely beautiful bags! Another must have.
> 
> Before this forum my handbag was an 'LL Bean nylon wallet.


 
So how have your increased your handbag wardrobe since being enabled on this forum?? kc


----------



## Honeytown

Florentine large toggle sac in Royal Blue
Toledo Hobo in Rouge
East West Pocket Satchel in Taupe
...Toledo Mail Satchel on order

It's quite a few but I'm playing catch up, after all.  
Think that will do for awhile. !


----------



## MrsKC

Honeytown said:


> Florentine large toggle sac in Royal Blue
> Toledo Hobo in Rouge
> East West Pocket Satchel in Taupe
> ...Toledo Mail Satchel on order
> 
> It's quite a few but I'm playing catch up, after all.
> Think that will do for awhile. !



Way to play catch up girl!  Wonderful choices.   kc


----------



## Honeytown

MrsKC said:


> Way to play catch up girl!  Wonderful choices.   kc



Thanks very much.


----------



## lisa.nickel

New to dooney board I usually post on coach, but had to share. I've been wanting a satchel for so long finally found a price I couldn't pass up.
Satchel was clearanced and addl 20% off so total price before tax was $220.80.
Wallet was on sale with addl 20% off so price beige tax was $106.39.
It's love


----------



## lisa.nickel

lisa.nickel said:


> New to dooney board I usually post on coach, but had to share. I've been wanting a satchel for so long finally found a price I couldn't pass up.
> Satchel was clearanced and addl 20% off so total price before tax was $220.80.
> Wallet was on sale with addl 20% off so price beige tax was $106.39.
> It's love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436044




Beige=before, can't type with all the excitement


----------



## chowlover2

lisa.nickel said:


> New to dooney board I usually post on coach, but had to share. I've been wanting a satchel for so long finally found a price I couldn't pass up.
> Satchel was clearanced and addl 20% off so total price before tax was $220.80.
> Wallet was on sale with addl 20% off so price beige tax was $106.39.
> It's love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436044


Gorgeous and what a great buy!


----------



## G.Allyn

What a lovely pair!  I purchased in the navy and thought I found a pretty good deal at 276.00, but yours is far better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> New to dooney board I usually post on coach, but had to share. I've been wanting a satchel for so long finally found a price I couldn't pass up.
> Satchel was clearanced and addl 20% off so total price before tax was $220.80.
> Wallet was on sale with addl 20% off so price beige tax was $106.39.
> It's love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436044



Beautiful!      Where did you find the ivy on clearance?


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!      Where did you find the ivy on clearance?


Thanks everyone and sorry for my messy counter. I found this one at my local Macy's and the Ivy and Crimson are on clearance now on Macys website 275.99 with add'l 20% off with code great so they should come out to the same price I paid for mine. Ivy wallets on sale too


----------



## MrsKC

lisa.nickel said:


> New to dooney board I usually post on coach, but had to share. I've been wanting a satchel for so long finally found a price I couldn't pass up.
> Satchel was clearanced and addl 20% off so total price before tax was $220.80.
> Wallet was on sale with addl 20% off so price beige tax was $106.39.
> It's love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436044


 
Oh they are lovely, the ivy is TDF and what a great price!! kc


----------



## LitGeek

Congrats Lisa! The ivy is such a beautiful color. I switched into my Ivy satchel today and got a compliment when I stopped into my hair salon. Enjoy!


----------



## StillPooh

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks everyone and sorry for my messy counter. I found this one at my local Macy's and the Ivy and Crimson are on clearance now on Macys website 275.99 with add'l 20% off with code great so they should come out to the same price I paid for mine. Ivy wallets on sale too



When I try using that code, I get 





> We're sorry. The current contents of your Shopping Bag do not qualify you for the Promotion - Enjoy 20% off select regular, sale and clearance prices, including select fine & fashion jewelry during the Great Gift Sale!



What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lisa.nickel

StillPooh said:


> When I try using that code, I get
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong?




I'm not sure why it won't take it, you could try and call them


----------



## lisa.nickel

lisa.nickel said:


> I'm not sure why it won't take it, you could try and call them




It's on the home page of their website and says it can be used on sale and clearance merchandise


----------



## StillWG

Macys.com often excludes lots of designer brands from their online coupons.  If you click on the exclusions listed for the coupons, you usually will see "bridge and designer handbags" listed.  

Sometimes if you call CS, they will add the coupon to your order.  I usually call the SAs in my local Macy's and have them order the bag for me using the coupon.  The other option is to order then take the bag in to have her re-priced.  It's definitely frustrating!

Sue


----------



## StillPooh

StillWG said:


> Sometimes if you call CS, they will add the coupon to your order.  I usually call the SAs in my local Macy's and have them order the bag for me using the coupon.  The other option is to order then take the bag in to have her re-priced.  It's definitely frustrating!


IDooney has the large Florentine satchel in the crimson I've been wanting for $298, free shipping, no tax. I'm thinking that's probably the best price I'm going to find.


----------



## MrsKC

StillPooh said:


> IDooney has the large Florentine satchel in the crimson I've been wanting for $298, free shipping, no tax. I'm thinking that's probably the best price I'm going to find.


 

Yes, and ILD will change their prices daily. So, if you dont think it is going to go lower you should jump on it as it will most likely continue to flutcuate on ILD. It is very frustrating. I have been watching a bag there and the price will vary $70 depending on which day I am looking at it. kc


----------



## LitGeek

StillPooh said:


> IDooney has the large Florentine satchel in the crimson I've been wanting for $298, free shipping, no tax. I'm thinking that's probably the best price I'm going to find.


Did you grab it? Great price and GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## StillPooh

LitGeek said:


> Did you grab it? Great price and GORGEOUS bag!


Not yet. They've had some of the summer colors for $249; I keep hoping if I wait a bit the darker colors will come down in price too.


----------



## MrsKC

.  





StillPooh said:


> Not yet. They've had some of the summer colors for $249; I keep hoping if I wait a bit the darker colors will come down in price too.


 
Maybe, but I think the winter colors sell better than the summer colors. If you wait I hope you get what you want.   kc


----------



## StillPooh

Dooney.com just added the full sized Florentine satchel at $298.50 in 3 colors (Crimson, Ivy, and Taupe) to the Specials! Mr Rebates is at 6% right now, which covers my sales tax. And best of all, I got Easy Pay!

So excited to be getting my first Florentine Dooney!


----------



## Iluvmuffins

StillPooh said:


> Dooney.com just added the full sized Florentine satchel at $298.50 in 3 colors (Crimson, Ivy, and Taupe) to the Specials! Mr Rebates is at 6% right now, which covers my sales tax. And best of all, I got Easy Pay!
> 
> So excited to be getting my first Florentine Dooney!


Congrats!  What a great deal, did they give you easy pay based on the original cost?  Website say $350 minimum for easy pay.  I was wondering if they bent that rule if you just ask.


----------



## StillPooh

Iluvmuffins said:


> Congrats!  What a great deal, did they give you easy pay based on the original cost?  Website say $350 minimum for easy pay.


I don't know why there's Easy Pay available on a sale price under $350, but believe you me, I wasn't going to wait around for them to realize their mistake and take it away! I can totally justify $105/month for three months!


----------



## Iluvmuffins

I totally agree!  That's great


----------



## MrsKC

StillPooh said:


> Dooney.com just added the full sized Florentine satchel at $298.50 in 3 colors (Crimson, Ivy, and Taupe) to the Specials! Mr Rebates is at 6% right now, which covers my sales tax. And best of all, I got Easy Pay!
> 
> So excited to be getting my first Florentine Dooney!


 
Yeah!! So glad you got what you wanted. She is a beautiful bag!  kc


----------



## LitGeek

StillPooh said:


> Dooney.com just added the full sized Florentine satchel at $298.50 in 3 colors (Crimson, Ivy, and Taupe) to the Specials! Mr Rebates is at 6% right now, which covers my sales tax. And best of all, I got Easy Pay!
> 
> So excited to be getting my first Florentine Dooney!


Congrats! You will love it!


----------



## G.Allyn

Thanks for the heads up.  Heading to the site NOW!


----------



## StillPooh

G.Allyn said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Heading to the site NOW!


 The hardest part is choosing between those gorgeous colors! The taupe will be my next color.


----------



## Ms_Elle

CheekynCheerful said:


> Hi, I am new to purseforum and this is going to be my very first post. Sorry about the lighting and excuse my skin I have psoriasis.



Congrats! You will love this bag.


----------



## suntenya

Does anyone know if there is any difference between the aqua and dusty blue colors of the florentine satchel? It is hard for me to tell without seeing them in person side by side, but the only thing I would imagine is maybe the aqua is a slightly brighter light blue? Thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

suntenya said:


> Does anyone know if there is any difference between the aqua and dusty blue colors of the florentine satchel? It is hard for me to tell without seeing them in person side by side, but the only thing I would imagine is maybe the aqua is a slightly brighter light blue? Thanks!


Sorry....I do not know....kc


----------



## handbaghuntress

The dusty blue is the lighter blue of the two.


----------



## suntenya

Thanks!


----------



## StillPooh

I just got a shipping notice from Dooney!


----------



## Sabrina K.

Oops! Just realised that I post in a wrong thread. :shame:


----------



## TerriHope

Hi everyone, 

I'm new. I LOVE Dooney's and have wanted the Florentine Vachetta Satchel for a really long time. Do they ever go on sale anywhere? I am saving up, but still have some to go..Thanks in advance! 
*
*


----------



## handbaghuntress

Check out ilovedooney.com they have a pretty good selection of Florentine satchel right now at discount. Plus they are doing a promotion and you get $40 off any Florentine handbag with the code 2014.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> Check out ilovedooney.com they have a pretty good selection of Florentine satchel right now at discount. Plus they are doing a promotion and you get $40 off any Florentine handbag with the code 2014.



Hmmmm.  My email said $25 off with that code.


----------



## StillPooh

Dooney.com has a bunch on sale right now, and you can still get easy pay until the end of December on any bag that retails for more than $350. I have a Crimson satchel due to arrive tomorrow, that was on sale for $298.50.


----------



## handbaghuntress

My mistake I don't know where I got $40 off, it is $25 off. lol


----------



## StillPooh

FedEx tracking says my satchel is on the vehicle, out for delivery!


----------



## TerriHope

StillPooh said:


> FedEx tracking says my satchel is on the vehicle, out for delivery!


Yay! Enjoy it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> My mistake I don't know where I got $40 off, it is $25 off. lol


 



StillPooh said:


> FedEx tracking says my satchel is on the vehicle, out for delivery!


----------



## StillPooh

Any other day, FedEx delivers to my neighborhood in the mornings. Today when I am dying for them to get here, it's after three and *nothing*!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillPooh said:


> Any other day, FedEx delivers to my neighborhood in the mornings. Today when I am dying for them to get here, it's after three and *nothing*!



Dang!!   I hate waiting!!!


----------



## Miamilla

TerriHope said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new. I LOVE Dooney's and have wanted the Florentine Vachetta Satchel for a really long time. Do they ever go on sale anywhere? I am saving up, but still have some to go..Thanks in advance!
> *
> *


Sometimes lord and taylor has the florentine satchels on sale, also dillards. I have seen nordstrom occasionally discount them too


----------



## Miamilla

TerriHope said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new. I LOVE Dooney's and have wanted the Florentine Vachetta Satchel for a really long time. Do they ever go on sale anywhere? I am saving up, but still have some to go..Thanks in advance!
> *
> *


Also macy's has the ivy on sale now


----------



## songofthesea

Just got mine in crimson today! Love it!


----------



## MrsKC

songofthesea said:


> Just got mine in crimson today! Love it!



YEAH!! Do u love it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

songofthesea said:


> Just got mine in crimson today! Love it!



   Yay!   Glad you love it!


----------



## LitGeek

songofthesea said:


> Just got mine in crimson today! Love it!


 Enjoy!


----------



## Iluvmuffins

Iluvmuffins said:


> Hi Dooney Satchel lovers!
> 
> I am new to this forum, been wanting a florentine satchel for a couple months now and found a great deal on the mini natural from QVC. I already have a florentine medium pocket sachel in t-Moro which I love and just received a small black flo satchel from the Macy's sale, love it too.  The mini is cute but the leather is very pebbled and kinda wrinkled.  The pebbles are large all over the bag, it is not smooth at all, in fact it is more pebbled then pebbled leather (just got the QVC TSV too).  Hmm not sure if the good price is worth keeping it.  Am I being too picky, most of the flo natural satchels, look smoother to me.  I need your expert opinions.
> Please help me decide if I should return the mini flo(it is discontinued so I probably cannot get a replacement, think I paid $254 with tax and shipping)  In photo, left is Pebbled Domed Satchel-Qvc Tsv and the right is mini Flo Satchel.
> 
> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> Shari


Hi All,

Just received another Florentine Mini Satchel today from Lord and Taylor, it is much smoother than the one I received from QVC, guess which one is going back?  QVC is on the left, very very textured and the new is much smoother.  Hope the picture comes out okay, I am still new at this.







I know exactly which one I want to keep.

Shari


----------



## MrsKC

Iluvmuffins said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received another Florentine Mini Satchel today from Lord and Taylor, it is much smoother than the one I received from QVC, guess which one is going back? QVC is on the left, very very textured and the new is much smoother. Hope the picture comes out okay, I am still new at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly which one I want to keep.
> 
> Shari


 

Fabulous picture, Shari. YOu did an excellent job capturing the difference. As long as you get the one you want--that is what matters--glad you did .


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi everyone !! I have been silently reading here for over a year , when I was first contemplating buying the flo . This thread helped me decide to get my chestnut one ! I've had it a little over a year now and I still love it ! Although I wish I could have gotten the natural instead because I just love the way that one ages ! The cherry florentine edge I got back in august and I've only used her a handful of times . 

I wanted to ask if anyone would be willing to post pix of their satchel now that it's been broken in for awhile ?? 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iluvmuffins said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received another Florentine Mini Satchel today from Lord and Taylor, it is much smoother than the one I received from QVC, guess which one is going back?  QVC is on the left, very very textured and the new is much smoother.  Hope the picture comes out okay, I am still new at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly which one I want to keep.
> 
> Shari



Each one is gorgeous in its own way.  I'm going to guess that you like the L&T bag best!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Hi everyone !! I have been silently reading here for over a year , when I was first contemplating buying the flo . This thread helped me decide to get my chestnut one ! I've had it a little over a year now and I still love it ! Although I wish I could have gotten the natural instead because I just love the way that one ages ! The cherry florentine edge I got back in august and I've only used her a handful of times .
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone would be willing to post pix of their satchel now that it's been broken in for awhile ??
> View attachment 2456428
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Hi and welcome!  Pretty bags!   I would post my satchel, but I don't have one that's "broken in."


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi and welcome!  Pretty bags!   I would post my satchel, but I don't have one that's "broken in."




Thank you !! I tried going back but I must have missed it ! Which color do you have ? 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you !! I tried going back but I must have missed it ! Which color do you have ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh my goodness !! I am green with envy ! Beautiful bags !!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## treasure1977

I want them all. I ordered the crimson mini satchel yesterday from ilovedooney.  Can't wait.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my goodness !! I am green with envy ! Beautiful bags !!


  Thank you.  



treasure1977 said:


> I want them all. I ordered the crimson mini satchel yesterday from ilovedooney.  Can't wait.


   I love the crimson color.


----------



## Vicmarie

It's really nice ! Reminders me of fine wine 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Iluvmuffins

MiaBorsa said:


> Each one is gorgeous in its own way.  I'm going to guess that you like the L&T bag best!


Yes, MiaBorsa, I kept the L&T, I love it, and it was $40 cheaper too!  Ended up paying only $238, no tax and free shipping. Now it joins my small black flo and t-moro medium pocket flo.  Ended up sending back my Caramel Pebble Leather satchel QVC TSV, all four corners were wearing out, I only used it for maybe two weeks. Florentine leather is tougher and thicker, IMO.  No more purses for me at least right now. 

<a href="http://s1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/Iluvtulipyumimuffin/?action=view&current=014b86b7c56869321e84cc1125ac6cb0_zps97bc956f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/Iluvtulipyumimuffin/014b86b7c56869321e84cc1125ac6cb0_zps97bc956f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Hi everyone !! I have been silently reading here for over a year , when I was first contemplating buying the flo . This thread helped me decide to get my chestnut one ! I've had it a little over a year now and I still love it ! Although I wish I could have gotten the natural instead because I just love the way that one ages ! The cherry florentine edge I got back in august and I've only used her a handful of times .
> 
> I wanted to ask if anyone would be willing to post pix of their satchel now that it's been broken in for awhile ??
> View attachment 2456428
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


What a beautiful photo! I dont have any flo edge to post for you. Welcome to the Dooney forum!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iluvmuffins said:


> Yes, MiaBorsa, I kept the L&T, I love it, and it was $40 cheaper too!  Ended up paying only $238, no tax and free shipping. Now it joins my small black flo and t-moro medium pocket flo.  Ended up sending back my Caramel Pebble Leather satchel QVC TSV, all four corners were wearing out, I only used it for maybe two weeks. Florentine leather is tougher and thicker, IMO.  No more purses for me at least right now.
> 
> <a href="http://s1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/Iluvtulipyumimuffin/?action=view&current=014b86b7c56869321e84cc1125ac6cb0_zps97bc956f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/Iluvtulipyumimuffin/014b86b7c56869321e84cc1125ac6cb0_zps97bc956f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>



I'm glad you got the one you really love!  And the TSV bag ...OMG.  Was it losing color on the corners or what?  

Not sure if you were trying to include a photo above, but it didn't work.


----------



## treasure1977

My mini satchel just came in today. I have a new love.....(sigh)
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsKC

treasure1977 said:


> My mini satchel just came in today. I have a new love.....(sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459363
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love the color and I have that one in Tmoro.


----------



## Vicmarie

treasure1977 said:


> My mini satchel just came in today. I have a new love.....(sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459363
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Beautiful ! I'm starting to really lust after this one now !! Post some modeling shots if you get a chance ! Congrats !


----------



## DooneyDucky

Very pretty! My favorite color in the Florentine!


----------



## Twoboyz

Very pretty little mini satchel. I
Love that pretty wine color.


----------



## treasure1977

Vicmarie said:


> Beautiful ! I'm starting to really lust after this one now !! Post some modeling shots if you get a chance ! Congrats !




Of the bag or me wearing it? 

So glad I read a thread about ilovedooney or else I would not have been able to get it.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## treasure1977

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

Very nice. It looks perfect for you.


----------



## DooneyDucky

The mini looks bigger than I thought it would. Thanks for the mod shots!


----------



## MrsKC

treasure1977 said:


> View attachment 2459394
> View attachment 2459395
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


She looks lovely on you, enjoy!


----------



## treasure1977

Thank you. I'm glad I didn't get the small... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## justwatchin

treasure1977 said:


> My mini satchel just came in today. I have a new love.....(sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459363
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Wow! So pretty! This is the crimson, yes?


----------



## treasure1977

justwatchin said:


> Wow! So pretty! This is the crimson, yes?




Yes crimson...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MiaBorsa

treasure1977 said:


> My mini satchel just came in today. I have a new love.....(sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459363
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Great looking bag!  I love the color.  Congrats!


----------



## LitGeek

The crimson is gorgeous! I agree, the mini looks much bigger than I expected!


----------



## Iluvmuffins

treasure1977 said:


> Thank you. I'm glad I didn't get the small... Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Looks fantastic on you, thanks for sharing your mod shots.  I just got my mini flo and love it too.  Crimson color is beautiful.  The size looks perfect for you!


----------



## Iluvmuffins

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you got the one you really love!  And the TSV bag ...OMG.  Was it losing color on the corners or what?
> 
> Not sure if you were trying to include a photo above, but it didn't work.




Yes the color was starting to wear out on all the corners, could not believe it, I hardly wore it too and was not rough with it either.  Back it went along with the textured mini natural flo from the Q. 

I was trying to send a photo of my 3 flo purses, t-moro medium pocket satchel, small black flo satchel and new mini natural flo sachel...actually the black flo is new too, I got bit by the Dooney satchel bug, got all of them within a couple months and was not a Dooney girl at all, yikes!  Now I am obsessed with the flo satchel.  So glad for this thread, because of all your pictures, just love looking at them. Thank you everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iluvmuffins said:


> Yes the color was starting to wear out on all the corners, could not believe it, I hardly wore it too and was not rough with it either.  Back it went along with the textured mini natural flo from the Q.
> 
> I was trying to send a photo of my 3 flo purses, t-moro medium pocket satchel, small black flo satchel and new mini natural flo sachel...actually the black flo is new too, I got bit by the Dooney satchel bug, got all of them within a couple months and was not a Dooney girl at all, yikes!  Now I am obsessed with the flo satchel.  So glad for this thread, because of all your pictures, just love looking at them. Thank you everyone!



Your florentines are beautiful.    There is something about that black satchel that is so absolutely stunning.  

OMG, I hope your TSV was a fluke.  If not, there will be a lynch mob on the QVC forums.     I used to have a couple of ostrich Dooneys and both of them seemed to lose color on the corners just sitting on my closet shelf!  What's up with that???


----------



## Twoboyz

Very nice collection. 

I have the black domed satchel TSV and the corners are holding up really well. Maybe it depends in the color?  I carried it since I received it (purchased at TSV time) straight through to Christmas. It happened to my taupe dillen II zipper pocket sac and I notice it on a lot of pre-owned pebbled leather bags on Ebay.


----------



## LitGeek

Iluvmuffins said:


> Yes the color was starting to wear out on all the corners, could not believe it, I hardly wore it too and was not rough with it either.  Back it went along with the textured mini natural flo from the Q.
> 
> I was trying to send a photo of my 3 flo purses, t-moro medium pocket satchel, small black flo satchel and new mini natural flo sachel...actually the black flo is new too, I got bit by the Dooney satchel bug, got all of them within a couple months and was not a Dooney girl at all, yikes!  Now I am obsessed with the flo satchel.  So glad for this thread, because of all your pictures, just love looking at them. Thank you everyone!


SO pretty


----------



## HarliRexx

Iluvmuffins said:


> Yes the color was starting to wear out on all the corners, could not believe it, I hardly wore it too and was not rough with it either.  Back it went along with the textured mini natural flo from the Q.
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to send a photo of my 3 flo purses, t-moro medium pocket satchel, small black flo satchel and new mini natural flo sachel...actually the black flo is new too, I got bit by the Dooney satchel bug, got all of them within a couple months and was not a Dooney girl at all, yikes!  Now I am obsessed with the flo satchel.  So glad for this thread, because of all your pictures, just love looking at them. Thank you everyone!




What I nice, neutral collection. So beautiful! I have the medium pocket in tmoro too, it's a favorite! It's easy to get addicted to dooneys florentine leather. Thanks for sharing your new loves!


----------



## digitalgrrl79

Hi! I just joined the forum. I found it when searching for photos of people carrying the D&B Florentine Satchel. I purchased the small satchel in moss. Does anyone have advice for leather treatment to cut down on loss of color or scuffs/stains?

I have Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner (for my vintage D&Bs).


----------



## DooneyDucky

I plan to use Apple spray for mine if I choose the Flo satchel for my next purchase.


----------



## Twoboyz

digitalgrrl79 said:


> Hi! I just joined the forum. I found it when searching for photos of people carrying the D&B Florentine Satchel. I purchased the small satchel in moss. Does anyone have advice for leather treatment to cut down on loss of color or scuffs/stains?
> 
> I have Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner (for my vintage D&Bs).




Hi Welcome!  I am supposed to receive my Apple spray in the mail today. I've read a lot of good things about it and plan to use it on my new florentine bags. I have not carried them yet because I've been waiting for this apple spray to arrive.  Plus it's either been snowing or raining almost everyday!  

I also read some good things about Leather Afterlife Conditioner which I have on order from Amazon. I don't know if I'll use it yet though. I might test a small spot on the bottom of the bag or wait awhile. I'm anxious to hear everyone's experiences as well.


----------



## digitalgrrl79

Thanks everybody! I just ordered the kit + the spray from eBay. I am looking forward to welcoming my new bag home and then protecting it to extend it's beauty :]


----------



## ChristyNeese

digitalgrrl79 said:


> Thanks everybody! I just ordered the kit + the spray from eBay. I am looking forward to welcoming my new bag home and then protecting it to extend it's beauty :]



I've just joined the site too and am researching on how to take care of my beauties too! So, I'm looking forward to what others share.

What kit did you order, by the way? Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

I used Blackrock on my Florentine satchel to protect it and I think it looks even better than when it arrived. I'll do 3 coats which will condition and waterproof.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I remember reading that Dooney doesn't recommend that we use anything on their bags. Does anyone know why this is? If we do it anyway, will it in any way affect the 1 year guarantee?


----------



## accessorygirl2

DooneyDucky said:


> I remember reading that Dooney doesn't recommend that we use anything on their bags. Does anyone know why this is? If we do it anyway, will it in any way affect the 1 year guarantee?



I don't know about the guarantee but I am probably in the minority. I have 2 florentine bags that I have never treated and they wear fabulously well. I can never work up the courage to treat the leather so I never do. I put tons of Apple conditioner on my Coach Legacy bags but that's because the Legacy leather seems to become very dry. There is no better value in a leather handbag than a Dooney. Their quality is far and away the best. They'll always be my first love in designer bags.


----------



## digitalgrrl79

I ordered the Apple brand leather care kit (it is the cleaner + conditioner) and I also ordered the protective spray.



ChristyNeese said:


> I've just joined the site too and am researching on how to take care of my beauties too! So, I'm looking forward to what others share.
> 
> What kit did you order, by the way? Thanks!


----------



## digitalgrrl79

I especially wanted to protect my incoming Dooney because I snapped up a very cheap Dooney Cabriolet clutch because it had water stains on the bottom. I am going to do my best to clean it but from what I read cleaning water stains out of leather is nearly impossible. (I'm happy to be corrected here though so if you know of a product or method I'm all ears).

I live in Chicago where the weather is very unpredictable and it can go from being sunshine to rain with no warning. I'd hate to get caught out in the rain with anything other than my vintage All Weather Leather D&Bs.


----------



## chowlover2

I condition and waterproof my Dooney's because many years ago I bought an all leather Dooney bag, got caught in the rain and it spotted terribly. I never carried it again. There is nothing you can do to get rid of waterspots on some highly polished leathers, they look like blisters all over the bag. I Blackrock and Obenauf's 3 times each when I buy the bag, then once a year when I store her til the next season. No more blistered bags. I don't have the Vachetta leather in the Florentine satchel. I have the embossed ostrich and the Bordeaux leather. The bags were beautiful to begin with, but even more beautiful when conditioned.


----------



## Vicmarie

Would some of you be willing to post some before and after pictures of the bags after using the conditioner ? I just ordered mine ) Hope it helps with the scratches !


----------



## chowlover2

Vicmarie said:


> Would some of you be willing to post some before and after pictures of the bags after using the conditioner ? I just ordered mine ) Hope it helps with the scratches !




This bag is going into it's 3rd year of usage, so I only have conditioned pics. When I buy a bag I spend a week conditioning previous to use.


----------



## chowlover2

This bag is brand new and conditioned, I have no before pics, but she just glows now!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Leather is a lot like skin, to look it's best it needs to be hydrated to stay soft and supple. The only vachetta bags I have are LV, and I use the same products on them. No waterspots on my LV, they look brand new after 10 yrs. I learned these tricks from a wonderful poster here, Docride. I follow her Hermes rehab thread. I got into leather rehab by fixing up old Coach bags. My dream is to find a Hermes I can afford and rehab.


----------



## Miamilla

chowlover2 said:


> This bag is brand new and conditioned, I have no before pics, but she just glows now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466143
> View attachment 2466146
> View attachment 2466147
> View attachment 2466150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is a lot like skin, to look it's best it needs to be hydrated to stay soft and supple. The only vachetta bags I have are LV, and I use the same products on them. No waterspots on my LV, they look brand new after 10 yrs. I learned these tricks from a wonderful poster here, Docride. I follow her Hermes rehab thread. I got into leather rehab by fixing up old Coach bags. My dream is to find a Hermes I can afford and rehab.


That is some gorgeous leather!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Miamilla said:


> That is some gorgeous leather!!!!


Thanks, I love the Dooneys!


----------



## Twoboyz

chowlover2 said:


> This bag is brand new and conditioned, I have no before pics, but she just glows now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466143
> View attachment 2466146
> View attachment 2466147
> View attachment 2466150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is a lot like skin, to look it's best it needs to be hydrated to stay soft and supple. The only vachetta bags I have are LV, and I use the same products on them. No waterspots on my LV, they look brand new after 10 yrs. I learned these tricks from a wonderful poster here, Docride. I follow her Hermes rehab thread. I got into leather rehab by fixing up old Coach bags. My dream is to find a Hermes I can afford and rehab.




I love that color!! Beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

Twoboyz said:


> I love that color!! Beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## Miamilla

Ok ladies, these are not " real" problems lol but after my whole qvc nonsense iam refunded and ready to pick my first dooney- my long awaited christmas gift! The smith? The satchel? The zip flap foldover?? Any opinions? I know i want natural. Im praying for a smooth one lol and if it is the satchel im almost positive the small. Any help is appreciated! Btw i have 5 kids - but my youngest are 3 year old twins( my avi pic) and im no longer carrying diapers and bottles.thanks!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miamilla said:


> Ok ladies, these are not " real" problems lol but after my whole qvc nonsense iam refunded and ready to pick my first dooney- my long awaited christmas gift! The smith? The satchel? The zip flap foldover?? Any opinions? I know i want natural. Im praying for a smooth one lol and if it is the satchel im almost positive the small. Any help is appreciated! Btw i have 5 kids - but my youngest are 3 year old twins( my avi pic) and im no longer carrying diapers and bottles.thanks!!!



Yippee!  Have fun shopping!   Personally, the Smith bag is just too big and heavy for me.  There is a BIG difference in the Smith bag and the small satchel, so make sure you know the size and weight of the bags.   If you don't carry much stuff, the satchel would be the best choice IMO.


----------



## LitGeek

I love my Flo Smith and my larger Flo Satchels! They are heavy though, so I usually carry them to tote my laptop to the coffee shop or bookstore or when I know I won't be doing much walking. But they are absolutely lovely bags and I do get quite a lot of use from them!

For an everyday bag I would probably choose the small (or even mini) Flo Satchel. The small stanwich in natural would be gorgeous and much lighter in weight. 

Have fun selecting your new bag and please keep us posted on what you end up choosing.


----------



## Miamilla

Thanks girls for the help! I will def. keep you posted. I love the smith but i have an lv neverfull gm as my " big bag". I dont mind the weight of a good bag either. I think now it is between the small satchel and the zip flap foldover. This is a fun " problem" to have. I love seeing all of your pictures and reading input!


----------



## Miamilla

Btw does anyone have a florentine in taupe? Taupe small satchel is on sale on ilovedooney. I never thought of this color but it is pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Miamilla said:


> Ok ladies, these are not " real" problems lol but after my whole qvc nonsense iam refunded and ready to pick my first dooney- my long awaited christmas gift! The smith? The satchel? The zip flap foldover?? Any opinions? I know i want natural. Im praying for a smooth one lol and if it is the satchel im almost positive the small. Any help is appreciated! Btw i have 5 kids - but my youngest are 3 year old twins( my avi pic) and im no longer carrying diapers and bottles.thanks!!!




You're right this is a fun problem to have!  My new favorite florentine is the Stanwich because it's light and I love the dark brown trim accents. Also LitGeek posted a new florentine called the Bristol that resembles the recent pebbled leather dome satchel TSV on QVC. If you like the outside cell phone pocket this one has it. Have fun shopping. I can't wait to see what you choose.


----------



## LitGeek

Miamilla said:


> Btw does anyone have a florentine in taupe? Taupe small satchel is on sale on ilovedooney. I never thought of this color but it is pretty!


I love the flo taupe! Very classy and neutral color. I would definitely grab it!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You're right this is a fun problem to have!  My new favorite florentine is the Stanwich because it's light and I love the dark brown trim accents. Also LitGeek posted a new florentine called the Bristol that resembles the recent pebbled leather dome satchel TSV on QVC. If you like the outside cell phone pocket this one has it. Have fun shopping. I can't wait to see what you choose.



What she said!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> What she said!!!!




Haha thanks!!


----------



## Miamilla

Twoboyz said:


> You're right this is a fun problem to have!  My new favorite florentine is the Stanwich because it's light and I love the dark brown trim accents. Also LitGeek posted a new florentine called the Bristol that resembles the recent pebbled leather dome satchel TSV on QVC. If you like the outside cell phone pocket this one has it. Have fun shopping. I can't wait to see what you choose.


Haha!! Yes! It is a fun thing to think about from the every day mommy stuff


----------



## Miamilla

tlo said:


> What she said!!!!


!! Ha!!


----------



## Miamilla

As of now i think im leaning most towards the small satchel. I want to try to order a bag tomorrow, so ill sleep on it thanks!!


----------



## Miamilla

Update lol! Since my husband was the one who bought me the bag in the first place before the whole qvc mix up , my sons and him are going to pick. It is a christmas gift after all! They have good taste. Hopefully soon ill be back with pics of something!! Thanks!


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> Update lol! Since my husband was the one who bought me the bag in the first place before the whole qvc mix up , my sons and him are going to pick. It is a christmas gift after all! They have good taste. Hopefully soon ill be back with pics of something!! Thanks!




Oh nice ! I must hVe missed the qvc thing .. I ordered from them the first time and thinking about doing it again :s 


On the topic of the leather conditioner ... I looked up the apple one on amazon and I don't know which one to get ? The white bottle ones or the one in the blue spray can ? My chestnut flo has a few scratches and seems a little dry IMO


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> Oh nice ! I must hVe missed the qvc thing .. I ordered from them the first time and thinking about doing it again :s
> 
> 
> On the topic of the leather conditioner ... I looked up the apple one on amazon and I don't know which one to get ? The white bottle ones or the one in the blue spray can ? My chestnut flo has a few scratches and seems a little dry IMO


Qvc sent me the wrong bag with the tags on it of the bag i wanted. Then told me it could be up to a month before i get thr bag i paid for. As far as conditoner , ive never owned a dooney before but i use apple conditoner on my balenciaga , i got iton amazon and it is a white bottle. I love that stuff


----------



## Vicmarie

Omg !!! Was it a return ?? Which one did you originally order ?? Ok I think I know which one ! Did it darken the bag ?


----------



## chowlover2

Miamilla said:


> Qvc sent me the wrong bag with the tags on it of the bag i wanted. Then told me it could be up to a month before i get thr bag i paid for. As far as conditoner , ive never owned a dooney before but i use apple conditoner on my balenciaga , i got iton amazon and it is a white bottle. I love that stuff




A lot of girls on the Coach thread use the Apple and love it. It's a nice natural product. All I know is never use Coach conditioner, it has silicone in which is bad for bags in the long run. Of course both Dooney and Coach are in the market to sell bags.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Twoboyz said:


> You're right this is a fun problem to have!  My new favorite florentine is the Stanwich because it's light and I love the dark brown trim accents. Also LitGeek posted a new florentine called the Bristol that resembles the recent pebbled leather dome satchel TSV on QVC. If you like the outside cell phone pocket this one has it. Have fun shopping. I can't wait to see what you choose.






Not the classic Flo, but taupe florentine just the same. Beautiful mushroom-y color, can't go wrong! Taupe develops a wonderful patina.


----------



## Twoboyz

Very pretty.


----------



## Miamilla

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2468066
> 
> 
> Not the classic Flo, but taupe florentine just the same. Beautiful mushroom-y color, can't go wrong! Taupe develops a wonderful patina.


Ohh!! This is the taupe? The patina is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> Omg !!! Was it a return ?? Which one did you originally order ?? Ok I think I know which one ! Did it darken the bag ?


My husband orginially ordered me the smith in natural florentine. When it came it was a pebbled leather pocket satchel, around268 dollars. But he paid 400 and the tags on the pebbled one said "natural smith florentine"


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> Omg !!! Was it a return ?? Which one did you originally order ?? Ok I think I know which one ! Did it darken the bag ?


Also the bag i used the conditoner on is black , so i cant tel if there was any darkening. It makes it very supple whenever it looks a little dry but the leather on that particular bag is gorgeous to begin with.


----------



## iluvmc24

I JUST GOT MINE A WEEK AGO! I AM WAITING TO GO BACK TO COLLEGE NEXT WEEK TO USE IT FOR THE FIRST TIME, CANT WAIT! IT IS AMAZING! IT IS A SMALL IN NATURAL I DEBATED FOR MONTHS, BOTH THE PRICE AND THE COLORS, HOPEFULLY I REALIZED NATURAL GOES WITH EVERYTHING! I'LL POST A PIK LATER! 
IM EXCITED!


----------



## Twoboyz

iluvmc24 said:


> I JUST GOT MINE A WEEK AGO! I AM WAITING TO GO BACK TO COLLEGE NEXT WEEK TO USE IT FOR THE FIRST TIME, CANT WAIT! IT IS AMAZING! IT IS A SMALL IN NATURAL I DEBATED FOR MONTHS, BOTH THE PRICE AND THE COLORS, HOPEFULLY I REALIZED NATURAL GOES WITH EVERYTHING! I'LL POST A PIK LATER!
> IM EXCITED!




Congrats on your new bag!  The natural is so fun because it changes so much over time. Enjoy!


----------



## Miamilla

iluvmc24 said:


> I JUST GOT MINE A WEEK AGO! I AM WAITING TO GO BACK TO COLLEGE NEXT WEEK TO USE IT FOR THE FIRST TIME, CANT WAIT! IT IS AMAZING! IT IS A SMALL IN NATURAL I DEBATED FOR MONTHS, BOTH THE PRICE AND THE COLORS, HOPEFULLY I REALIZED NATURAL GOES WITH EVERYTHING! I'LL POST A PIK LATER!
> IM EXCITED!


Ohhh congrats! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## LitGeek

iluvmc24 said:


> I JUST GOT MINE A WEEK AGO! I AM WAITING TO GO BACK TO COLLEGE NEXT WEEK TO USE IT FOR THE FIRST TIME, CANT WAIT! IT IS AMAZING! IT IS A SMALL IN NATURAL I DEBATED FOR MONTHS, BOTH THE PRICE AND THE COLORS, HOPEFULLY I REALIZED NATURAL GOES WITH EVERYTHING! I'LL POST A PIK LATER!
> IM EXCITED!


Congrats! Great silhouette and a gorgeous color  Enjoy!


----------



## BiancaBichon

iluvmc24 said:


> I JUST GOT MINE A WEEK AGO! I AM WAITING TO GO BACK TO COLLEGE NEXT WEEK TO USE IT FOR THE FIRST TIME, CANT WAIT! IT IS AMAZING! IT IS A SMALL IN NATURAL I DEBATED FOR MONTHS, BOTH THE PRICE AND THE COLORS, HOPEFULLY I REALIZED NATURAL GOES WITH EVERYTHING! I'LL POST A PIK LATER!
> IM EXCITED!


 
Enjoy your new bag!! !


----------



## amandah313

3DoxieMama said:


> Here is a group shot of a few of my Flo satchels.  Can you tell I love berries and bordeaux colors?




Love love love!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Does anyone know why some of the florentine colors, such as taupe and crimson, show the natural color on the underside of the shoulder strap, instead of matching the body color as it does on chestnut and brown t'moro? That light tan underside is a bit bothersome to my eye. Not enough to make me return my new bags but it bothers me a little, just like the nylon key leash.


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> Does anyone know why some of the florentine colors, such as taupe and crimson, show the natural color on the underside of the shoulder strap, instead of matching the body color as it does on chestnut and brown t'moro? That light tan underside is a bit bothersome to my eye. Not enough to make me return my new bags but it bothers me a little, just like the nylon key leash.



I don't know why they do that.  I was just looking to see if the underside is unfinished, but it isn't.  So if they went to the trouble to finish both sides, why not make both sides match the purse???      Oh well, I guess it doesn't bother me too much.  (And don't get me started on the nylon key leash.  :censor:  I'm just glad that they still put the leashes in the bags because I use them...but that nylon cord and cheapie base-metal clasp are annoying.)


----------



## Miamilla

Finally my very first dooney is on its way from dooney.com! Will post pics when i get it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Miamilla said:


> Finally my very first dooney is on its way from dooney.com! Will post pics when i get it!




Yay!  That's very exciting. I hope you love it. I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miamilla said:


> Finally my very first dooney is on its way from dooney.com! Will post pics when i get it!



  Yay!


----------



## LitGeek

Miamilla said:


> Finally my very first dooney is on its way from dooney.com! Will post pics when i get it!


----------



## Miamilla

Thank you all! Says about a week to deliver, fingers crossed no issues this time!


----------



## Honeytown

Miamilla said:


> Thank you all! Says about a week to deliver, fingers crossed no issues this time!



Hope it's a keeper and looking forward to your pictures. 

Warm Wishes,
Susan


----------



## Miamilla

My dooney came, it was the florentine zip flap foldover and while it was very pretty, i was not in love so i boxed her up to return sadly. The leather was smooth on some parts but pebbled on the others.the tag had the green dot- i still dont know what that means lol. It IS a pretty bag, but i think for that price you have to love it. I know if i dont love a bag if i dont switch my stuff into it immediately. Not sure if i should try another dooney or just call it a day!


----------



## MrsKC

Miamilla said:


> My dooney came, it was the florentine zip flap foldover and while it was very pretty, i was not in love so i boxed her up to return sadly. The leather was smooth on some parts but pebbled on the others.the tag had the green dot- i still dont know what that means lol. It IS a pretty bag, but i think for that price you have to love it. I know if i dont love a bag if i dont switch my stuff into it immediately. Not sure if i should try another dooney or just call it a day!


 
Oh I am sorry........I agree for that price you should love it. I am sure you will find the right bag .


----------



## Miamilla

MrsKC said:


> Oh I am sorry........I agree for that price you should love it. I am sure you will find the right bag .


!! Thank you! The search is on


----------



## Twoboyz

Miamilla said:


> My dooney came, it was the florentine zip flap foldover and while it was very pretty, i was not in love so i boxed her up to return sadly. The leather was smooth on some parts but pebbled on the others.the tag had the green dot- i still dont know what that means lol. It IS a pretty bag, but i think for that price you have to love it. I know if i dont love a bag if i dont switch my stuff into it immediately. Not sure if i should try another dooney or just call it a day!




I'm sorry it didn't turn out well. Have you checked out the new specials yet?


----------



## Miamilla

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry it didn't turn out well. Have you checked out the new specials yet?


Thanks. No i haven't yet but ill have to look once dooney gets the return back.


----------



## Miamilla

Panders77 said:


> They say the Florentine leather is heavier than the Dillen leather.  The difference between the Dillen and the Dillen II is the Dillen leather is more smooth and the the Dillen II has more of a pebble to it and may be heavier.  I have not seen that satchel in taupe but I bet it's gorgeous.  I have it in Moss if that's the one your speaking of and I love it!


Ive been eyeing this bag in the natural, do you use it a lot? Its very pretty!


----------



## Panders77

Miamilla said:


> Ive been eyeing this bag in the natural, do you use it a lot? Its very pretty!



I ended up selling it.  Pretty bag but a little on the heavy side.


----------



## Halzer

I have been eyeing the florentine since it came out and finally I have one of my own now!! Yay!!

I was stalking Ebay for ages as I didn't really want to buy a new one, but rather a preloved (a first for me!!!) because all the pics of new ones had scratch marks on the leather, so that would have bugged the hell out of me if it was a 'new' bag.

I finally scored this small olive florentine for $97!! A bargain for me anyway, but also it meant that the customs charges to the UK were low. 

Dooney and Bourke isn't available here so I love carrying the florentine even more. I love the smell of the thick leather and it smells like one of my older Mulberry bayswaters.

Love it!! Want another now...


----------



## Twoboyz

Halzer said:


> I have been eyeing the florentine since it came out and finally I have one of my own now!! Yay!!
> 
> I was stalking Ebay for ages as I didn't really want to buy a new one, but rather a preloved (a first for me!!!) because all the pics of new ones had scratch marks on the leather, so that would have bugged the hell out of me if it was a 'new' bag.
> 
> I finally scored this small olive florentine for $97!! A bargain for me anyway, but also it meant that the customs charges to the UK were low.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke isn't available here so I love carrying the florentine even more. I love the smell of the thick leather and it smells like one of my older Mulberry bayswaters.
> 
> Love it!! Want another now...
> View attachment 2497893




Congrats in your beautiful new bag. I love the olive color.  Enjoy and keep us posted on your next bag. Yes, they are addictive.


----------



## seton

Halzer said:


> I have been eyeing the florentine since it came out and finally I have one of my own now!! Yay!!
> 
> I was stalking Ebay for ages as I didn't really want to buy a new one, but rather a preloved (a first for me!!!) because all the pics of new ones had scratch marks on the leather, so that would have bugged the hell out of me if it was a 'new' bag.
> 
> I finally scored this small olive florentine for $97!! A bargain for me anyway, but also it meant that the customs charges to the UK were low.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke isn't available here so I love carrying the florentine even more. I love the smell of the thick leather and it smells like one of my older Mulberry bayswaters.
> 
> Love it!! Want another now...
> View attachment 2497893



great bargain! congrats!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Pretty! I know what you mean about a scratched new purse. I feel the same way. I want the scratches to be made by me or else it has to be a used purse bought as a bargain.


----------



## MandyLDee

I'm new to this thread and Dooney & Bourke.  I normally don't like D&B handbags, but I LOVE this satchel, so within a weeks time I got the mini satchel (crimson) and small satchel (taupe). Both are beautiful. What is the best leather moisturizer to use on the florentine leather? Dooney's website says nothing, but I know leather needs to be moisturized. Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TerriHope

My birthday is the 28th. I have been hinting LOL We shall see. I want that one in natural so bad!


----------



## seton

MandyLDee said:


> I'm new to this thread and Dooney & Bourke.  I normally don't like D&B handbags, but I LOVE this satchel, so within a weeks time I got the mini satchel (crimson) and small satchel (taupe). Both are beautiful. What is the best leather moisturizer to use on the florentine leather? Dooney's website says nothing, but I know leather needs to be moisturized. Please help. Thanks in advance!



I find florentine a porous leather. any moisturizer is gonna darken the color. I would wait a yr and wait for it to patina before treating it. I use Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP


----------



## Musickal1

I bought a lovely blue "Florentine Edge" satchel.  Can anyone tell me the difference between the Florentine and the Florentine Edge?  They were listed as different styles.
Thanks!


----------



## MandyLDee

seton said:


> I find florentine a porous leather. any moisturizer is gonna darken the color. I would wait a yr and wait for it to patina before treating it. I use Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP


Thank you! So it generally takes a year for the bag to develop a patina? I bought taupe and crimson. Do you have an idea of how much darker they will be once they patina? Thanks.


----------



## seton

MandyLDee said:


> Thank you! So it generally takes a year for the bag to develop a patina? I bought taupe and crimson. Do you have an idea of how much darker they will be once they patina? Thanks.



I think it takes about a yr for a noticable patina. Of course, it depends on color and use. You could always leave out in the sunlight for a week to push the patina, I guess. Crimson is already pretty dark so I doubt the patina would be noticable. It would be more noticable on the taupe but I dunno how much. You are gonna have to use your own judgment.

I'll just tell you about my own experience. The 2 I have are royal blue and lavender. I got the blue first and was informed on these boards that it was okay to use Blackrocks Leather and Rich on it. Big mistake. It darkened the color by 2 shades and it never went back to its original color after it dried. The lavender is such a light color that I felt that I had to put some Obenauf for some protection. It diluted the color to more lavender and less lilac, which I actually preferred and didnt deepen the color depth.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Halzer said:


> I have been eyeing the florentine since it came out and finally I have one of my own now!! Yay!!
> 
> I was stalking Ebay for ages as I didn't really want to buy a new one, but rather a preloved (a first for me!!!) because all the pics of new ones had scratch marks on the leather, so that would have bugged the hell out of me if it was a 'new' bag.
> 
> I finally scored this small olive florentine for $97!! A bargain for me anyway, but also it meant that the customs charges to the UK were low.
> 
> Dooney and Bourke isn't available here so I love carrying the florentine even more. I love the smell of the thick leather and it smells like one of my older Mulberry bayswaters.
> 
> Love it!! Want another now...
> View attachment 2497893


Great photo of your new bag - thanks for uploading it. 

That looks taupe to me, but it's olive? 

Whatever it is, it's lovely - enjoy your new handbag in the UK!


----------



## tgerlicious

hi ladies! new to this forum&#8230;and up till november 2013, i was a loyal kate spade/ coach/ miu miu fan&#8230;now I'm a certified dooney & bourke addict! (in fact, my family thinks i need to go see a professional/ get help!) here's  a few of the beauties i collected from nov (when this all started) till feb. waiting for a few more flos - kelly green/ red/ black/ dark brown (which I'm hoping will arrive by tomorrow). oh gosh&#8230;i really do have a problem don't i ? lol 

http://content.screencast.com/users...6818-27db-430e-a26a-728073aa46d2/00001243.png

http://content.screencast.com/users...a430-29d2-4b52-b4d9-ef82ed6264ea/00001244.png


----------



## gatorgirl07

tgerlicious said:


> hi ladies! new to this forumand up till november 2013, i was a loyal kate spade/ coach/ miu miu fannow I'm a certified dooney & bourke addict! (in fact, my family thinks i need to go see a professional/ get help!) here's  a few of the beauties i collected from nov (when this all started) till feb. waiting for a few more flos - kelly green/ red/ black/ dark brown (which I'm hoping will arrive by tomorrow). oh goshi really do have a problem don't i ? lol
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...6818-27db-430e-a26a-728073aa46d2/00001243.png
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...a430-29d2-4b52-b4d9-ef82ed6264ea/00001244.png




It's only a problem if you want it to be........lol. Looks good to me.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tgerlicious

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's only a problem if you want it to be........lol. Looks good to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


thanks @gatorgirl07! I'm loving all my dooney babies so far - and i know they're all dillens and flos but i just can't resist getting them in all available colors! lol. I'm ordering the chevrons but don't know if i should get in red blue or green. i wonder what the damage is to my card tho. lol


----------



## Twoboyz

tgerlicious said:


> hi ladies! new to this forum&#8230;and up till november 2013, i was a loyal kate spade/ coach/ miu miu fan&#8230;now I'm a certified dooney & bourke addict! (in fact, my family thinks i need to go see a professional/ get help!) here's  a few of the beauties i collected from nov (when this all started) till feb. waiting for a few more flos - kelly green/ red/ black/ dark brown (which I'm hoping will arrive by tomorrow). oh gosh&#8230;i really do have a problem don't i ? lol
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...6818-27db-430e-a26a-728073aa46d2/00001243.png
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...a430-29d2-4b52-b4d9-ef82ed6264ea/00001244.png


Welcome! :welcome2:

I love your collection.  There is just something about these Dooney's..... Don't worry, nobody thinks you're crazy here


----------



## tgerlicious

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome! :welcome2:
> 
> I love your collection.  There is just something about these Dooney's..... Don't worry, nobody thinks you're crazy here


thanks for the warm welcome&#8230;and the reassurance i don't need to seek professional help! lol. very true, theres something about dooneys&#8230;


----------



## StillWG

tgerlicious said:


> thanks for the warm welcomeand the reassurance i don't need to seek professional help! lol. very true,* theres something about dooneys *




I agree.....

Welcome to this forum!  Thanks for the pictures of your growing Dooney collection!  


Sue


----------



## MandyLDee

seton said:


> I think it takes about a yr for a noticable patina. Of course, it depends on color and use. You could always leave out in the sunlight for a week to push the patina, I guess. Crimson is already pretty dark so I doubt the patina would be noticable. It would be more noticable on the taupe but I dunno how much. You are gonna have to use your own judgment.
> 
> I'll just tell you about my own experience. The 2 I have are royal blue and lavender. I got the blue first and was informed on these boards that it was okay to use Blackrocks Leather and Rich on it. Big mistake. It darkened the color by 2 shades and it never went back to its original color after it dried. The lavender is such a light color that I felt that I had to put some Obenauf for some protection. It diluted the color to more lavender and less lilac, which I actually preferred and didnt deepen the color depth.


Thank you so much for your input. I think I am going to give it a try, as I do not mind if the taupe darkens, but I do want to protect the leather from everyday wear. I am going to order the Obenauf's LP and I will test a small amount on the bottom of the bag first.  I will post a before picture and an after (and hopefully it won't look like a completely different bag).


----------



## tgerlicious

StillWG said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree.....
> 
> Welcome to this forum!  Thanks for the pictures of your growing Dooney collection!
> 
> 
> Sue



thanks sue! will post my new babies when they get here


----------



## MandyLDee

My new taupe small satchel.


----------



## MandyLDee

Trying again since it was upside down.


----------



## MandyLDee

Okay I don't know what's going on. Both pictures are not upside down on my ipad. Tried even posting it upside down to see if it flips it, and still didn't work. Sorry!


----------



## Twoboyz

MandyLDee said:


> Trying again since it was upside down.



Very nice bag Mandy.  Thanks for sharing.  I love the satchel and the taupe is such a nice neutral color.  

As far as the picture posting, weird things happen to me too sometimes like when I post a photo from my iPhone, it appears once on there, but when I look on the computer, it appears twice.


----------



## LitGeek

Your taupe small satchel is so pretty Mandy! Taupe has been on my wishlist for a while! Enjoy!


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> Okay I don't know what's going on. Both pictures are not upside down on my ipad. Tried even posting it upside down to see if it flips it, and still didn't work. Sorry!



Lovely bag even upside down! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MandyLDee said:


> Okay I don't know what's going on. Both pictures are not upside down on my ipad. Tried even posting it upside down to see if it flips it, and still didn't work. Sorry!



She's gorgeous in ANY direction!!      Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

tgerlicious said:


> hi ladies! new to this forumand up till november 2013, i was a loyal kate spade/ coach/ miu miu fannow I'm a certified dooney & bourke addict! (in fact, my family thinks i need to go see a professional/ get help!) here's  a few of the beauties i collected from nov (when this all started) till feb. waiting for a few more flos - kelly green/ red/ black/ dark brown (which I'm hoping will arrive by tomorrow). oh goshi really do have a problem don't i ? lol
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...6818-27db-430e-a26a-728073aa46d2/00001243.png
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...a430-29d2-4b52-b4d9-ef82ed6264ea/00001244.png





Gorgeous collection!
If you need help, at least you won't be alone...We'll be there too!


----------



## MandyLDee

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous in ANY direction!!      Congrats!


Thank you! I love the color!


----------



## MandyLDee

miyacom said:


> Lovely bag even upside down! Enjoy!


Thank you! :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## MandyLDee

LitGeek said:


> Your taupe small satchel is so pretty Mandy! Taupe has been on my wishlist for a while! Enjoy!


It's a beautiful color. Ilovedooney.com has the small and regular size florentine satchels on sale. The small is $223 and regular is $229. This is where I got mine.


----------



## MandyLDee

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice bag Mandy.  Thanks for sharing.  I love the satchel and the taupe is such a nice neutral color.
> 
> As far as the picture posting, weird things happen to me too sometimes like when I post a photo from my iPhone, it appears once on there, but when I look on the computer, it appears twice.


Thank you! The color goes with everything!


----------



## Musickal1

MandyLDee said:


> It's a beautiful color. Ilovedooney.com has the small and regular size florentine satchels on sale. The small is $223 and regular is $229. This is where I got mine.




Yay!  I just bought a blue florentine satchels at Ilovedooney.com, and I can't wait for it to arrive!  I was hoping it would come today, but I guess I'll have to wait til next week.  I was avoiding buying one of these due to the weight of the leather (I am disabled and can't carry a lot), but now I use a walker with a seat, so it doesn't matter how much my bag weighs...I just roll with it. LOL


----------



## LitGeek

Musickal1 said:


> Yay!  I just bought a blue florentine satchels at Ilovedooney.com, and I can't wait for it to arrive!  I was hoping it would come today, but I guess I'll have to wait til next week.  I was avoiding buying one of these due to the weight of the leather (I am disabled and can't carry a lot), but now I use a walker with a seat, so it doesn't matter how much my bag weighs...I just roll with it. LOL


I love Dooney's florentine leather! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Musickal1 said:


> Yay!  I just bought a blue florentine satchels at Ilovedooney.com, and I can't wait for it to arrive!  I was hoping it would come today, but I guess I'll have to wait til next week.  I was avoiding buying one of these due to the weight of the leather (I am disabled and can't carry a lot), but now I use a walker with a seat, so it doesn't matter how much my bag weighs...I just roll with it. LOL




Congrats!  It's great that you are able to enjoy one if these bags because they are amazing. Enjoy her  we would love to see pictures and your thoughts after you receive her.


----------



## TerriHope

MandyLDee said:


> Trying again since it was upside down.


Congrats Mandy, that is one beautiful bag!


----------



## MandyLDee

TerriHope said:


> Congrats Mandy, that is one beautiful bag!


Thanks Terri!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Musickal1 said:


> Yay!  I just bought a blue florentine satchels at Ilovedooney.com, and I can't wait for it to arrive!  I was hoping it would come today, but I guess I'll have to wait til next week.  I was avoiding buying one of these due to the weight of the leather (I am disabled and can't carry a lot), but* now I use a walker with a seat, so it doesn't matter how much my bag weighs...I just roll with it.* LOL



   I love your attitude Musickal1!  Hope you love your new bag!


----------



## MandyLDee

Musickal1 said:


> Yay!  I just bought a blue florentine satchels at Ilovedooney.com, and I can't wait for it to arrive!  I was hoping it would come today, but I guess I'll have to wait til next week.  I was avoiding buying one of these due to the weight of the leather (I am disabled and can't carry a lot), but now I use a walker with a seat, so it doesn't matter how much my bag weighs...I just roll with it. LOL


Enjoy your new bag! They are beautiful. I would love to see a picture when you get it.


----------



## farris2

I used to have the medium in natural but sold it. I'm thinking about getting the small now. Any cons?


----------



## gatorgirl07

farris2 said:


> I used to have the medium in natural but sold it. I'm thinking about getting the small now. Any cons?




I have the small florentine satchel and I absolutely love it!  I had the regular size, but sold it because it was too big for me. This one is ABSOLUTELY perfect size wise and I can get all my things in it with room to spare........!


----------



## farris2

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have the small florentine satchel and I absolutely love it!  I had the regular size, but sold it because it was too big for me. This one is ABSOLUTELY perfect size wise and I can get all my things in it with room to spare........!




Thanks! I may go for an as is on the Q


----------



## gatorgirl07

farris2 said:


> Thanks! I may go for an as is on the Q




You should go for it!  You won't regret it, but you will regret not getting one if you really want


----------



## farris2

gatorgirl07 said:


> You should go for it!  You won't regret it, but you will regret not getting one if you really want




You're right! I found one at Macy's last week on sale but it was missing the strap. Can't remember the price though.


----------



## MandyLDee

farris2 said:


> You're right! I found one at Macy's last week on sale but it was missing the strap. Can't remember the price though.


If you call the Dooney & Bourke outlet in CT, they will ship for you. They have TONS of colors in the small satchel, all of which are 50% or 30% off. Also, I just ordered a small satchel from ilovedooney.com for only $223. They are an authorized retailer, and I confirmed this with Dooney's customer service. Hope you can get a great deal on a satchel!


----------



## farris2

MandyLDee said:


> If you call the Dooney & Bourke outlet in CT, they will ship for you. They have TONS of colors in the small satchel, all of which are 50% or 30% off. Also, I just ordered a small satchel from ilovedooney.com for only $223. They are an authorized retailer, and I confirmed this with Dooney's customer service. Hope you can get a great deal on a satchel!




Thanks


----------



## Soccrnut3

Got this Florentine satchel a month ago for my birthday!  Love the taupe color.


----------



## princess69

Soccrnut3 said:


> View attachment 2523513
> 
> 
> Got this Florentine satchel a month ago for my birthday!  Love the taupe color.


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Soccrnut3 said:


> View attachment 2523513
> 
> 
> Got this Florentine satchel a month ago for my birthday!  Love the taupe color.




Gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy her.


----------



## Soccrnut3

Thank you!


----------



## MandyLDee

Soccrnut3 said:


> View attachment 2523513
> 
> 
> Got this Florentine satchel a month ago for my birthday!  Love the taupe color.


Love this bag!! I have it too in taupe!


----------



## miyacom

Soccrnut3 said:


> View attachment 2523513
> 
> 
> Got this Florentine satchel a month ago for my birthday!  Love the taupe color.




Very pretty! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## MandyLDee

Before and after Obenauf's LP. It darken the color slightly, but I can almost not tell. Great product!


----------



## MandyLDee

Before....


----------



## MandyLDee

After


----------



## chowlover2

MandyLDee said:


> After




Gorgeous, the Obenauf's is like Teflon for your bag! I love it!


----------



## MandyLDee

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, the Obenauf's is like Teflon for your bag! I love it!


Thanks! Good to know. This was my first time using it.


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> Thanks! Good to know. This was my first time using it.




Do you use the oil or cream? I want to order some.


----------



## MandyLDee

miyacom said:


> Do you use the oil or cream? I want to order some.


Obenauf's LP....it's more of a paste. It melts from the heat from your hands. It is in a black tub.


----------



## chowlover2

miyacom said:


> Do you use the oil or cream? I want to order some.




I bought mine on Ebay. I also use Blackrock which has a pudding consistency. Provides some waterproofing, but not as much as the Obenauf's.


----------



## Soccrnut3

miyacom said:


> Very pretty! Happy belated birthday!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## seton

MandyLDee said:


> Before and after Obenauf's LP. It darken the color slightly, but I can almost not tell. Great product!



Yay! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## TerriHope

Hi, I have a question about the Florentine Vachetta.. Is it normal for them to have scratches on them when NEW? I got one for my birthday Friday. I am so excited and happy but it has a lot of scratches. My husband bought it from Macys.com. We went today to try and exchange it but they only had 2 left and they were all marked up also. 

Thank you..


----------



## seton

TerriHope said:


> Hi, I have a question about the Florentine Vachetta.. Is it normal for them to have scratches on them when NEW? I got one for my birthday Friday. I am so excited and happy but it has a lot of scratches. My husband bought it from Macys.com. We went today to try and exchange it but they only had 2 left and they were all marked up also.
> 
> Thank you..



they scratch easily. if they are on the sales floor, they will pick up scratches as soon as they are handled.
some colors show scracthes more than others.
also, smooth texture shows scratches more than pebbled


----------



## gatorgirl07

TerriHope said:


> Hi, I have a question about the Florentine Vachetta.. Is it normal for them to have scratches on them when NEW? I got one for my birthday Friday. I am so excited and happy but it has a lot of scratches. My husband bought it from Macys.com. We went today to try and exchange it but they only had 2 left and they were all marked up also.
> 
> Thank you..



If there are scratches. they can sometimes be buffed out with the natural oils of your fingers........as long as they aren't deep.  The small flo that I got doesn't seem to scratch at all, but I think it is because it's pebbled instead of smooth


----------



## HarliRexx

As recommended by a dooney outlet sales associate, I use the dust bag they come with to buff scratches out of mine. It may sound silly but it works.


----------



## seton

i would use a leather buffing cloth. they are not that expensive. I dont care for that blue weave. very paperlike. I dont even use them as dustbags.


----------



## miyacom

seton said:


> i would use a leather buffing cloth. they are not that expensive. I dont care for that blue weave. very paperlike. I dont even use them as dustbags.



How do you store your bags?


----------



## seton

miyacom said:


> How do you store your bags?



various ways for various reasons.

specifically for the flo satchels, I would wrap the tassels before storing them in dustbags as someone in this thread suggested so that the tassels remain tight. 

also with nude vachetta, watch out for loose weave dustbags as they will tan unevenly INSIDE their dustbags.


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> As recommended by a dooney outlet sales associate, I use the dust bag they come with to buff scratches out of mine. It may sound silly but it works.




Be careful. I have heard some say the blue had transferred color into the lighter colored bags. I haven't had a problem with that, but after hearing that I stopped storing my natural stanwich satchel in the blue dust bag and am using a light beige dust bag from another bag I had. I figured better to be safe than sorry. I store my darker colored bags in the blue Dooney dust bags. I heard pillow cases make good purse dust bags.


----------



## miyacom

Twoboyz said:


> Be careful. I have heard some say the blue had transferred color into the lighter colored bags. I haven't had a problem with that, but after hearing that I stopped storing my natural stanwich satchel in the blue dust bag and am using a light beige dust bag from another bag I had. I figured better to be safe than sorry. I store my darker colored bags in the blue Dooney dust bags. I heard pillow cases make good purse dust bags.



Thanks for the info.  I am going to take out the lighter ones from the dark dust bags. I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I heard pillow cases make good purse dust bags.



they will do in a jiff but it's not that hard to make ur own dustbags. plenty of tutorials on youtube. I use curtain fabric left over from decorating and I dont even hafta buy drawstrings fabric. I take em off the handles of nice shopping bags. They are actually nicer than what u can buy at Michaels anyway.

also, if u want dustbags for totes or larger bags, pillowcases are not gonna fit.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> they will do in a jiff but it's not that hard to make ur own dustbags. plenty of tutorials on youtube. I use curtain fabric left over from decorating and I dont even hafta buy drawstrings fabric. I take em off the handles of nice shopping bags. They are actually nicer than what u can buy at Michaels anyway.
> 
> also, if u want dustbags for totes or larger bags, pillowcases are not gonna fit.




Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bobetta

New Addict here! Found this awesome site. You guys are the best, by the way. I've been in Dooney & Bourke obsess mode for over a week now. I found them on QVC and I ordered the Kingston bag, actually. Great bag, but I never got over images of the Vachetta bag. Then the color/size torture began and I found this site. After much, much debate I just ordered the regular bigger size Vachetta in taupe. And I got it at an awesome price from the ILoveDooney site that someone here recommended. ($229.) Sooo....I'm excited. And hopefully once I touch it, I'll be settled. 
The inner battle was between the "small" and the bigger size. And the teal (small on QVC) vs. taupe (bigger/regular size). And I noticed I do like the way the small looks, but I know right now the zipper opening being small will drive me batty. ugh.
As for my chestnut Kingston, I just got it the other day from QVC. I do like it a lot. But I feel like I might love the taupe Vachetta more.
To be continued......


(This purse bug is sooo bad.... )


----------



## MandyLDee

Bobetta said:


> New Addict here! Found this awesome site. You guys are the best, by the way. I've been in Dooney & Bourke obsess mode for over a week now. I found them on QVC and I ordered the Kingston bag, actually. Great bag, but I never got over images of the Vachetta bag. Then the color/size torture began and I found this site. After much, much debate I just ordered the regular bigger size Vachetta in taupe. And I got it at an awesome price from the ILoveDooney site that someone here recommended. ($229.) Sooo....I'm excited. And hopefully once I touch it, I'll be settled.
> The inner battle was between the "small" and the bigger size. And the teal (small on QVC) vs. taupe (bigger/regular size). And I noticed I do like the way the small looks, but I know right now the zipper opening being small will drive me batty. ugh.
> As for my chestnut Kingston, I just got it the other day from QVC. I do like it a lot. But I feel like I might love the taupe Vachetta more.
> To be continued......
> 
> 
> (This purse bug is sooo bad.... )


I was in this boat last month. I bought two satchels in one week. Now, I want another one!


----------



## Bobetta

MandyLDee said:


> I was in this boat last month. I bought two satchels in one week. Now, I want another one!


I'm afraid that's going to be me. lol. I'm already contemplating on ordering the small too. 
Not to mention, I still own the Kingston, which I'm nervous I may not be able to part with it. That was the original plan when ordering this newest bag. Oh, my. lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> New Addict here! Found this awesome site. You guys are the best, by the way. I've been in Dooney & Bourke obsess mode for over a week now. I found them on QVC and I ordered the Kingston bag, actually. Great bag, but I never got over images of the Vachetta bag. Then the color/size torture began and I found this site. After much, much debate I just ordered the regular bigger size Vachetta in taupe. And I got it at an awesome price from the ILoveDooney site that someone here recommended. ($229.) Sooo....I'm excited. And hopefully once I touch it, I'll be settled.
> The inner battle was between the "small" and the bigger size. And the teal (small on QVC) vs. taupe (bigger/regular size). And I noticed I do like the way the small looks, but I know right now the zipper opening being small will drive me batty. ugh.
> As for my chestnut Kingston, I just got it the other day from QVC. I do like it a lot. But I feel like I might love the taupe Vachetta more.
> To be continued......
> 
> 
> (This purse bug is sooo bad.... )




Hi Bobetta and Welcome  Isn't it funny how quickly this purse obsession can happen?  You're in the right place though. I hope you'll post pictures of your new bags because we love pictures  Congrats on you new Dooney's. Oh and I know all too well what that color size torture is like.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Bobetta said:


> New Addict here! Found this awesome site. You guys are the best, by the way. I've been in Dooney & Bourke obsess mode for over a week now. I found them on QVC and I ordered the Kingston bag, actually. Great bag, but I never got over images of the Vachetta bag. Then the color/size torture began and I found this site. After much, much debate I just ordered the regular bigger size Vachetta in taupe. And I got it at an awesome price from the ILoveDooney site that someone here recommended. ($229.) Sooo....I'm excited. And hopefully once I touch it, I'll be settled.
> The inner battle was between the "small" and the bigger size. And the teal (small on QVC) vs. taupe (bigger/regular size). And I noticed I do like the way the small looks, but I know right now the zipper opening being small will drive me batty. ugh.
> As for my chestnut Kingston, I just got it the other day from QVC. I do like it a lot. But I feel like I might love the taupe Vachetta more.
> To be continued......
> 
> 
> (This purse bug is sooo bad.... )


Hi and welcome to the site! Peeps are super nice here...

I would be really interested to see a photo of your taupe Dooney once it arrives, and your review / thoughts about it, specifically the size, as I'm in the same boat - wondering which size to get.


----------



## Bobetta

TotallyTaupe said:


> Hi and welcome to the site! Peeps are super nice here...
> 
> I would be really interested to see a photo of your taupe Dooney once it arrives, and your review / thoughts about it, specifically the size, as I'm in the same boat - wondering which size to get.


Hi, and thanks!
I totally get the sense I'm in very good company! I will surely post pics. I've relied heavily on pics I've seen on here and everywhere else so I will pay it forward.
I will create a separate thread and post pics of my chestnut Kingston bag also. For anyone thinking about that bag. The jury is still out on its fate. Though it is an exceptional bag. I'm just trying really, really hard to not be too crazy. haha! (I forgot I also ordered a large domed nylon tote in sky too from QVC that night. I've been so focused on the unexpected satchel obsession....ugh!)


And I'm digging your user name - TotallyTaupe. lol. I'm thinking the color of the bag will be a no-brainer. The question I'm struggling with still is the size.
More to come.


----------



## Bobetta

TotallyTaupe said:


> Hi and welcome to the site! Peeps are super nice here...
> 
> I would be really interested to see a photo of your taupe Dooney once it arrives, and your review / thoughts about it, specifically the size, as I'm in the same boat - wondering which size to get.


Hi! Thanks for the warm welcome.
I will definitely post pics and thoughts on the taupe bag when I get it. It can't get here fast enough!
I have some major decisions to make on what I'm keeping and what I'm returning. If I'm even capable....


----------



## LitGeek

Bobetta said:


> New Addict here! Found this awesome site. You guys are the best, by the way. I've been in Dooney & Bourke obsess mode for over a week now. I found them on QVC and I ordered the Kingston bag, actually. Great bag, but I never got over images of the Vachetta bag. Then the color/size torture began and I found this site. After much, much debate I just ordered the regular bigger size Vachetta in taupe. And I got it at an awesome price from the ILoveDooney site that someone here recommended. ($229.) Sooo....I'm excited. And hopefully once I touch it, I'll be settled.
> The inner battle was between the "small" and the bigger size. And the teal (small on QVC) vs. taupe (bigger/regular size). And I noticed I do like the way the small looks, but I know right now the zipper opening being small will drive me batty. ugh.
> As for my chestnut Kingston, I just got it the other day from QVC. I do like it a lot. But I feel like I might love the taupe Vachetta more.
> To be continued......
> 
> 
> (This purse bug is sooo bad.... )


Welcome  Looking forward to your reviews and photos!


----------



## MandyLDee

Bobetta said:


> I'm afraid that's going to be me. lol. I'm already contemplating on ordering the small too.
> Not to mention, I still own the Kingston, which I'm nervous I may not be able to part with it. That was the original plan when ordering this newest bag. Oh, my. lol.


The only thing that is stopping me is me telling myself it would be ridiculous to own three of the same bag.  I know you will love your taupe satchel! I have that color, and it's the best neutral!


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> The only thing that is stopping me is me telling myself it would be ridiculous to own three of the same bag.  I know you will love your taupe satchel! I have that color, and it's the best neutral!



It is okay to want more than 1 of the same bag. I have 7 and aiming for 3 more. Why not? You have clothes and shoes in different colors,  why not bags? Just sayin'!


----------



## MandyLDee

miyacom said:


> It is okay to want more than 1 of the same bag. I have 7 and aiming for 3 more. Why not? You have clothes and shoes in different colors,  why not bags? Just sayin'!


True. Which bag do you have 7 in?


----------



## Bobetta

Thanks for the warm welcome.... 


So obsession update: 
I've come to terms that I'm probably going to love my taupe Satchel when it arrives and I'm already plotting on getting a "small" one too. I've gathered that there's equal love for the regular satchel and the small with their own pros and cons. I think starting with the original size is good for me, but I feel like I'm missing out by not having a "small" also. lol. So twisted.
I want my small to be a fun color. I missed out on the aqua options, so I'm eyeing the teal. But on QVC, the *teal *and *ivy* look very similar. I know they're not, but they look alike on their video. I'm not a green girl, (as awesome as the ivy looks) so it would lock it in for me if it was a more of a blue-teal than a green-teal.
And as for my chestnut Kingston bag, it's looking like a keeper. I doubt I'll be able to part with it. It hinges on what happens with the satchels. I was going to post it in a separate thread, but I'm a newbie still and I don't have a full-access account yet. Or I can add it here tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## MandyLDee

Bobetta said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome....
> 
> 
> So obsession update:
> I've come to terms that I'm probably going to love my taupe Satchel when it arrives and I'm already plotting on getting a "small" one too. I've gathered that there's equal love for the regular satchel and the small with their own pros and cons. I think starting with the original size is good for me, but I feel like I'm missing out by not having a "small" also. lol. So twisted.
> I want my small to be a fun color. I missed out on the aqua options, so I'm eyeing the teal. But on QVC, the *teal *and *ivy* look very similar. I know they're not, but they look alike on their video. I'm not a green girl, (as awesome as the ivy looks) so it would lock it in for me if it was a more of a blue-teal than a green-teal.
> And as for my chestnut Kingston bag, it's looking like a keeper. I doubt I'll be able to part with it. It hinges on what happens with the satchels. I was going to post it in a separate thread, but I'm a newbie still and I don't have a full-access account yet. Or I can add it here tomorrow. We'll see...


Don't forget about the mini satchel. It's a great size too!


----------



## Bobetta

MandyLDee said:


> The only thing that is stopping me is me telling myself it would be ridiculous to own three of the same bag.  I know you will love your taupe satchel! I have that color, and it's the best neutral!


Ha, I keep telling myself that too....how can I own multiple colors of the same style bag? Well, that was until this site! People here have multiples all the time. And after my obsessive research on this forum, I discovered one proud and lucky gal who posted pics of owning many, many satchels with more on the way. I lost track of where I saw it, but it made me feel pretty fuzzy inside. lol.


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> True. Which bag do you have 7 in?



Large florentine satchel.  Love them!


----------



## Bobetta

MandyLDee said:


> Don't forget about the mini satchel. It's a great size too!


Ha! Funny you brought up the mini, because it wasn't even considered until I randomly saw someone modeling one and it was a mini. And I was surprised, because I would've thought it was a small.  Oh, this is so bad. lol. So, yeah, I've added the mini to the mix.
But truth be told, I've always been a big-bag girl....so I'll be checking them all out, but I have a feeling I'll end up loving the original satchel size the most.


And I just saw your follow-up post - seven large Florentines! Loving it! That's the way to do it!


----------



## miyacom

Bobetta said:


> Ha! Funny you brought up the mini, because it wasn't even considered until I randomly saw someone modeling one and it was a mini. And I was surprised, because I would've thought it was a small.  Oh, this is so bad. lol. So, yeah, I've added the mini to the mix.
> But truth be told, I've always been a big-bag girl....so I'll be checking them all out, but I have a feeling I'll end up loving the original satchel size the most.
> 
> 
> And I just saw your follow-up post - seven large Florentines! Loving it! That's the way to do it!



I have been taking advantage of the outlet prices.  Getting a large florentine for $150 is too irresistible!


----------



## MandyLDee

miyacom said:


> I have been taking advantage of the outlet prices.  Getting a large florentine for $150 is too irresistible!


I wish I lived near an outlet. I'm jealous!


----------



## Bobetta

Ugh! How can I be addicted to a bag I've never touched or seen in person before?? lol.
I just ordered the small satchel in teal from QVC's "as is" section. lol. I've gotten four bags in a week?! lol. I only got the Kingston so far. And I'll be getting this week one original size satchel in taupe, new from ILoveDooney. And a QVC buy of a large nylon tote in sky. And now I've ordered the small "as is." lol. I think I've run the full gamut of Dooney purchases.
My goal will be to keep two. And the nylon. (The nylon doesn't count. lol.)
ugh!!!! Pics and reviews to come this week, ladies.....
(And I wish I lived near an outlet too. I wonder if I do....? hmmmm....)
Addicted.
(And, YES, I'm watching QVC's latest presentation. I soooo should not be.)


----------



## Honeytown

Hi Bobetta and welcome. You have definitely found the right place!  

I'm right behind you in beginner's addiction with three mini flo satchels (teal, crimson, ocean blue) and fighting off the temptation for number four. With today's easy pay on QVC I probably will not make it through the day.  If they had the mini or small in navy I'd have already caved and it's not even 8am.  LOL
Looking forward to hearing how you like all your new bags when they arrive. I love my teal, think you will too.

Susan


----------



## MandyLDee

Bobetta said:


> Ugh! How can I be addicted to a bag I've never touched or seen in person before?? lol.
> I just ordered the small satchel in teal from QVC's "as is" section. lol. I've gotten four bags in a week?! lol. I only got the Kingston so far. And I'll be getting this week one original size satchel in taupe, new from ILoveDooney. And a QVC buy of a large nylon tote in sky. And now I've ordered the small "as is." lol. I think I've run the full gamut of Dooney purchases.
> My goal will be to keep two. And the nylon. (The nylon doesn't count. lol.)
> ugh!!!! Pics and reviews to come this week, ladies.....
> (And I wish I lived near an outlet too. I wonder if I do....? hmmmm....)
> Addicted.
> (And, YES, I'm watching QVC's latest presentation. I soooo should not be.)


Looking forward to your review and pictures!


----------



## MandyLDee

Honeytown said:


> Hi Bobetta and welcome. You have definitely found the right place!
> 
> I'm right behind you in beginner's addiction with three mini flo satchels (teal, crimson, ocean blue) and fighting off the temptation for number four. With today's easy pay on QVC I probably will not make it through the day.  If they had the mini or small in navy I'd have already caved and it's not even 8am.  LOL
> Looking forward to hearing how you like all your new bags when they arrive. I love my teal, think you will too.
> 
> Susan


I love the mini. It is the perfect size and not mini at all! I'm thinking about getting the black. I have crimson too. I love it!


----------



## Bobetta

Honeytown said:


> Hi Bobetta and welcome. You have definitely found the right place!
> 
> I'm right behind you in beginner's addiction with three mini flo satchels (teal, crimson, ocean blue) and fighting off the temptation for number four. With today's easy pay on QVC I probably will not make it through the day.  If they had the mini or small in navy I'd have already caved and it's not even 8am.  LOL
> Looking forward to hearing how you like all your new bags when they arrive. I love my teal, think you will too.
> 
> Susan


I didn't have a chance with the QVC Easy Pay. Now I know why my "as is" was on EP. That wasn't like that before so I guess literally everything was part of that promo. Loving that. I hope the bag comes in great condition. First time buying an "as is." I'm already in love with it - staring at the pics. LOL.
I've always been a bag girl, but I just crossed over into dangerous territory...lol. All I wanted was "one good bag," now it seems I'll have a couple. lol. Maybe more...
:shame:


----------



## Bobetta

MandyLDee said:


> I love the mini. It is the perfect size and not mini at all! I'm thinking about getting the black. I have crimson too. I love it!


Even though I'm not a small-bag girl, I'm already eyeing the mini in dark brown/T. Moro....I can't!


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> I wish I lived near an outlet. I'm jealous!



I don't live near one. All you have to do is call and find out what they have and they will ship it to you. Thanks to the wonderful ladies on this forum, I have learned to call the Reading, PA outlet and they will happily search for what you are looking for and ship it to you. I sit and wait for my beautiful purse baby to come home!


----------



## MandyLDee

miyacom said:


> I don't live near one. All you have to do is call and find out what they have and they will ship it to you. Thanks to the wonderful ladies on this forum, I have learned to call the Reading, PA outlet and they will happily search for what you are looking for and ship it to you. I sit and wait for my beautiful purse baby to come home!


I have seen others post about this.  When you call, will they go over with you what they have and in what colors?


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi gals . I ordered  the florentine satchel with pockets last week in natural "as is" on qvc . I just received it and just love it .. It's my third florentine . There are a couple things that bugged me but it's only cause I inspected it 100 times . Original price is 448 and I got it for 289 with 4 easy pays . Think I'll post pix and hope you all tell me what you think of it . Oh also, I can't return it for another cause when I put it in my cart the natural color was no longer available .. And hasn't been since . So I'm thinking I got the last one . . So in love with the florentine ! I had been waiting for the Bristol satchel to appear on qvc but I ordered this on a whim and here it is !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> Hi gals . I ordered  the florentine satchel with pockets last week in natural "as is" on qvc . I just received it and just love it .. It's my third florentine . There are a couple things that bugged me but it's only cause I inspected it 100 times . Original price is 448 and I got it for 289 with 4 easy pays . Think I'll post pix and hope you all tell me what you think of it . Oh also, I can't return it for another cause when I put it in my cart the natural color was no longer available .. And hasn't been since . So I'm thinking I got the last one . . So in love with the florentine ! I had been waiting for the Bristol satchel to appear on qvc but I ordered this on a whim and here it is !!!











Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?


----------



## MandyLDee

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2537758
> View attachment 2537759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?


It is a beautiful bag. Once it starts to patina after you use it for awhile, I am sure the darkening will be much less noticeable to you. I can't even notice it. But, I do the same thing to my bags too, so I know the feeling. Enjoy it!!


----------



## miyacom

MandyLDee said:


> I have seen others post about this.  When you call, will they go over with you what they have and in what colors?



Yes, they will look it up for you and even search other outlets. Best way to shop for a Dooney.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

thanks to all for the information.  will be calling too!


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2537758
> View attachment 2537759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?


Sooooooo pretty. I love it. The darkening doesn't look bad in the pic. And the front looks flawless.


----------



## miyacom

Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.


----------



## Bobetta

miyacom said:


> Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.


Congrats! What a beautiful bag....and what an awesome deal. $150!? Super nice.


----------



## LitGeek

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2537758
> View attachment 2537759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?


Lovely bag! I wouldn't worry about the darkened spots on the bag, I would assume it is just the way the leather is? I have a Chesnut Flo Smith and there are a few darker spots on the rear that were there when I purchased the bag from Dooney on line.


----------



## LitGeek

miyacom said:


> Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.



GORGEOUS color  Enjoy!


----------



## HarliRexx

miyacom said:


> Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.



That is a CRAZY good deal! A steal really! I just love that color. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

miyacom said:


> Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.




Gorgeous!! I love that. The lavender is so pretty IRL too.


----------



## lovemyzoes

Vicmarie said:


> Hi gals . I ordered  the florentine satchel with pockets last week in natural "as is" on qvc . I just received it and just love it .. It's my third florentine . There are a couple things that bugged me but it's only cause I inspected it 100 times . Original price is 448 and I got it for 289 with 4 easy pays . Think I'll post pix and hope you all tell me what you think of it . Oh also, I can't return it for another cause when I put it in my cart the natural color was no longer available .. And hasn't been since . So I'm thinking I got the last one . . So in love with the florentine ! I had been waiting for the Bristol satchel to appear on qvc but I ordered this on a whim and here it is !!!





is this bag heavy, I love it but I don't know if I could carry it if it's too heavy?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2537758
> View attachment 2537759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?




What a beautiful bag. There is just something about the natural florentine with the contrast whip stitch. Congrats on the good deal. I don't have much experience with florentine, because mine are only about 3 months old and barely carried due to the crazy weather, but the experts here are saying its probably nothing to worry about.  I treated my natural Stanwich with Apple brand leather conditioner and it darkened it only very slightly. Otherwise, my bag has suntanned quite a bit already even before I conditioned it. I think the natural patina with use should help your spot. I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

miyacom said:


> Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.


What a beautiful bag - love it! 

Great price, too - good for you! Enjoy it.


----------



## miyacom

TotallyTaupe said:


> What a beautiful bag - love it!
> 
> Great price, too - good for you! Enjoy it.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2537758
> View attachment 2537759
> 
> Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?


   That bag is STUNNING!!!   Don't worry about the spot (I can barely see it!)   My florentine hobo has a bit of splotchy patches but it just adds to the charm.  





miyacom said:


> Got my lavender outlet baby today! She is so pretty.  Only thing is I didn't get a dust bag. Oh well.....for $150 I can't complain! She will be hanging out with me tomorrow.


  Cute bag and great price!


----------



## Vicmarie

lovemyzoes said:


> is this bag heavy, I love it but I don't know if I could carry it if it's too heavy?




It is a little bit heavy ... Do you already own a florentine ? It's about the same really . It's heavy but I manage cause to me there's just no other leather that compares .. It is so beautiful !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2537758
> View attachment 2537759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so what bothers me is the darkening a little bit on the back . I don't believe it was used , but maybe used on air ?




Thanks all !! It's my first natural and can't wait to see how she wears !!


----------



## TerriHope

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks all !! It's my first natural and can't wait to see how she wears !!


  Congrats, that is a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## MandyLDee

I need some advice. I put Obenauf's LP on my taupe small satchel to protect it. It seems to have attracted dye from my jeans to the bag because of its waxy consistency. I've tried cleaning it with mild soap, but it's still there. Any ideas on how to get dye transfer off of my new florentine satchel?


----------



## Nebo

After lurking on the this sub forum for about two months, finally registered. And finally purchased my first Dooney Flo, small in taupe. Just ordered it and cant wait for it to come. You, lovely ladies, have been such help with pictures, advice on care, size choice etc. 

I think my next one will be a Chelsea shopper- its is sooo lovely


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> After lurking on the this sub forum for about two months, finally registered. And finally purchased my first Dooney Flo, small in taupe. Just ordered it and cant wait for it to come. You, lovely ladies, have been such help with pictures, advice on care, size choice etc.
> 
> I think my next one will be a Chelsea shopper- its is sooo lovely




Congrats and welcome!!! This is truly a fun place to be  I hope you'll post pictures when you taupe beauty arrives.


----------



## Nebo

Sure will  Cant wait.


----------



## LitGeek

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MandyLDee said:


> I need some advice. I put Obenauf's LP on my taupe small satchel to protect it. It seems to have attracted dye from my jeans to the bag because of its waxy consistency. I've tried cleaning it with mild soap, but it's still there. Any ideas on how to get dye transfer off of my new florentine satchel?



You might try a commercial leather cleaner.  Sorry I can't recommend anything since I have not had to remove dye from a bag.  (I have had denim stains on my light-colored leather upholstery in my car; a leather cleaner product worked great on the seat.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> After lurking on the this sub forum for about two months, finally registered. And finally purchased my first Dooney Flo, small in taupe. Just ordered it and cant wait for it to come. You, lovely ladies, have been such help with pictures, advice on care, size choice etc.
> 
> I think my next one will be a Chelsea shopper- its is sooo lovely



Howdy and welcome to the forum!   I'm so excited for you; I know you will love that new bag!!


----------



## NYCtoNJf

The color violet is making me crazy!

It isn't in the (large) flo satchel yet, so I got the small one. I usually carry a big bag (Botkier Trigger at the moment) and am trying to convince myself the smaller one will do. 

It's on my dresser taunting me. Gorgeous color!

Can anyone give me size advice?  I've looked at all of the comparison pics and they have given me a good sense of scale, but what have your small experiences been?  Do you wish you had the larger one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NYCtoNJf said:


> The color violet is making me crazy!
> 
> It isn't in the (large) flo satchel yet, so I got the small one. I usually carry a big bag (Botkier Trigger at the moment) and am trying to convince myself the smaller one will do.
> 
> It's on my dresser taunting me. Gorgeous color!
> 
> Can anyone give me size advice?  I've looked at all of the comparison pics and they have given me a good sense of scale, but what have your small experiences been?  *Do you wish you had the larger one?*



Not me; I can't handle the weight of the larger one.     The small is perfect for me; I don't carry much in my bag.  Of course, each of us likes something different.


----------



## MandyLDee

MiaBorsa said:


> You might try a commercial leather cleaner.  Sorry I can't recommend anything since I have not had to remove dye from a bag.  (I have had denim stains on my light-colored leather upholstery in my car; a leather cleaner product worked great on the seat.)


Thank you. I will try it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MandyLDee said:


> Thank you. I will try it.



Good luck; I hope you can remove the dye.  I think someone posted once that they used a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to remove denim stain, but that was off a light-colored leather.  Whatever you use, try it in a SMALL spot on the bottom of your bag first, just to make sure it won't remove the finish.


----------



## Bobetta

NYCtoNJf said:


> The color violet is making me crazy!
> 
> It isn't in the (large) flo satchel yet, so I got the small one. I usually carry a big bag (Botkier Trigger at the moment) and am trying to convince myself the smaller one will do.
> 
> It's on my dresser taunting me. Gorgeous color!
> 
> Can anyone give me size advice?  I've looked at all of the comparison pics and they have given me a good sense of scale, but what have your small experiences been?  Do you wish you had the larger one?




I so wish I could help you right now. My satchel was supposed to be delivered by the end of the day and it was delayed due to weather! What?! I did get the small this week. And I gotta say, I'm liking it. It's not as small as I thought. And I feared the zipper opening wouldn't be wide enough. But it is. I usually like and need big bags, but this is comfy. But I'm still craving the bigger size. 
I'm eagerly awaiting the regular/bigger sized satchel. I can give better feedback then.


----------



## MandyLDee

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck; I hope you can remove the dye.  I think someone posted once that they used a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to remove denim stain, but that was off a light-colored leather.  Whatever you use, try it in a SMALL spot on the bottom of your bag first, just to make sure it won't remove the finish.


Mr. Clean Eraser sounds harsh. I am not sure I could use it on my bag. If I cannot get it off, I am going to sell it on ebay. I have only carried it twice, and it really isn't bad, but it bugs me.


----------



## Twoboyz

NYCtoNJf said:


> The color violet is making me crazy!
> 
> It isn't in the (large) flo satchel yet, so I got the small one. I usually carry a big bag (Botkier Trigger at the moment) and am trying to convince myself the smaller one will do.
> 
> It's on my dresser taunting me. Gorgeous color!
> 
> Can anyone give me size advice?  I've looked at all of the comparison pics and they have given me a good sense of scale, but what have your small experiences been?  Do you wish you had the larger one?




I can sympathize. I have such a hard time deciding on size myself. I don't own either size In the regular satchel. For me, the large is just way too large. The small is a tiny bit too small for my stature. I wish there was one in between. Have you thought about any if the other styles available in the violet, like the Kingston, Clayton, Smith, or dome buckle satchel? They are all fairly larger bags. Or are you a regular satchel fan?  I love, love, love the violet florentine. Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## MaryBel

NYCtoNJf said:


> The color violet is making me crazy!
> 
> It isn't in the (large) flo satchel yet, so I got the small one. I usually carry a big bag (Botkier Trigger at the moment) and am trying to convince myself the smaller one will do.
> 
> It's on my dresser taunting me. Gorgeous color!
> 
> Can anyone give me size advice?  I've looked at all of the comparison pics and they have given me a good sense of scale, but what have your small experiences been?  Do you wish you had the larger one?



I have both sizes. I have carried the larger one only one time and it felt too big. I felt like if I had a weekender on instead of a purse. The small one looks small but works perfect for me. I'm 5'6" and size 12-14 and I think it looks good on me.    

I only got the larger ones because the small one was not available in the colors I wanted.


----------



## NYCtoNJf

Thanks for the helpful comments. 

I loaded up the small satchel and with a little editing everything fits, maybe I just need to get the idea of a big bag out of my head. 

It is big enough, and I can't wait until May for the large one in violet. 

Maybe I'll hit the mall today and see how large the other size is in person - I have read a lot of luggage-like comments.


----------



## LitGeek

I have two of the larger size Flo satchels and I love them! I also love my Smith too. I am only average height and very thin and I do not think they look like luggage. I often use these bags to tote around my laptop, but then I carry them as purses too. When the bags aren't stuffed when worn, the leather drapes beautifully and kind of molds to the body a bit.


----------



## Nebo

I love the large/regular satchel. I first saw it at Dillards and it was love at first sight  For Husband of Mine not so much. He is a person who has no opinion ever on my fashion choices besides-" You look pretty", but for this bag he said " That is too big for you". 

Since my first Flo is a present from him, I went with the small one. But I will definitely gift myself in the close future with the regular one hehehe.

Prior to coming to US, I ve never heard of this brand, First time I ve seen it was at Dillards and just by holding that bag you could tell it was amazing craftsmanship. Found out a bit more about the brand, looked over other peoples choices and opinions and I cant wait for my first one to arrive 

So far, I love florentine satchels, chelsea shopper in nubbuck, florentine with pockets ( that ocean color, oh my)..Also violet in the pocket version- gorgeous!


----------



## miyacom

HarliRexx said:


> That is a CRAZY good deal! A steal really! I just love that color. Enjoy!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vicmarie

Really wanting to see anything in violet !! Anyone have one ???  it looks so nice !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Really wanting to see anything in violet !! Anyone have one ???  it looks so nice !!




Hi Vicmarie,

Check out RachaelD's thread "violet Kingston Hobo".  She's got a gorgeous Kingston Hobo.


----------



## Nebo

Ordered my first Florentine satchel Friday, early morning. Still not shipped from ILD  I hope I will get it this week. Bought a gorgeous pair of summer high heel sandals to go with the taupe color


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ordered my first Florentine satchel Friday, early morning. Still not shipped from ILD  I hope I will get it this week. Bought a gorgeous pair of summer high heel sandals to go with the taupe color


Congrats Nebo!  It's usually pretty quick shipping once it gets out the door, at least in my experience.  I hope it comes soon.  I hope you post pictures


----------



## Nebo

There will definitely be pictures!  Hope the shoes will come pretty fast too. Do they ship with UPS or USPS or something else?


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Vicmarie,
> 
> Check out RachaelD's thread "violet Kingston Hobo".  She's got a gorgeous Kingston Hobo.


Also, just remembered gatorgirl07's thread called "Mini Reveal" which features her new small florentine satchel in the violet.  Here is a link.  I hope this works. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/mini-reveal-855522-2.html


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Ordered my first Florentine satchel Friday, early morning. Still not shipped from ILD  I hope I will get it this week. Bought a gorgeous pair of summer high heel sandals to go with the taupe color




I ordered my taupe satchel on Monday the 10th from ILD. And I should've gotten it on Friday but there was a weather delay and it arrived today. It came via UPS. So you might get it this week. 
I'm feeling out my bag. Love the color. Gonna play with her now.


----------



## Nebo

They finally shipped the bag. Should be here by Friday. I love your big satchel. I was debating between the two, but since Husband of Mine actually had an opinion about the fit of the big one, I went with the small one. Will definitely look in to a nice color for the next big one hehehe. Maybe green kelly? So lovely.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Also, just remembered gatorgirl07's thread called "Mini Reveal" which features her new small florentine satchel in the violet.  Here is a link.  I hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/mini-reveal-855522-2.html




Thanks girls !!! Love the color !!


----------



## Nebo

My satchel came in today! Just took a quick picture. I loveee the color. The taupe color was leaning towards gray on my screen, seeing it in person its much more of a warm  light brown. I love it! Also, it is perfect size for me, but I will get a bigger one too, for those days when I plan to be in the city for longer period of time. I will do some more pictures as soon as I have time, Im babysitting for a friend this weekend- two lovely little girls. 4 year old said _ this is the prettiest bag ever 

Should I condition it? I will definitely spray with stain&rain repellent. 
P.S- I dont place bags on the floor , ever, this was just for photo purposes- best light at the moment  hehehehe.

media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/d9/83/7e/d9837eb6178e92e9e9e3c70592e575b2.jpg


----------



## Nebo

Oops.. how do I attach a picture that is on pinterest?  Im not using any other storage sites/options.


----------



## Nebo

Ok, here we go.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Ok, here we go.



Beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ok, here we go.




Gorgeous. Congrats. Glad you're loving it.


----------



## miyacom

Nebo said:


> Ok, here we go.




Very nice, enjoy her! Love the color!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, ladies! I have put her out of the dust bag and back in, out and back in  just so that I can touch it over and over again. Hahahaha. I guess it wears of after owning a couple of them 

Our babysitting ends on Sunday, so I get to take her out with Husband of Mine to the movies and dinner.


----------



## Nebo

Here is two more pictures. Cant get around to take some pictures of me actually wearing it 
I did condition the bag with Apple leather care and sprayed with Garde. I dont think it darkened, just gave it a nice sheen/shine and buffed some mild scratches.

Pics are without flash.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nice!  Looks great conditioned  I find it helps the scratches too.


----------



## LitGeek

Nebo said:


> Here is two more pictures. Cant get around to take some pictures of me actually wearing it
> I did condition the bag with Apple leather care and sprayed with Garde. I dont think it darkened, just gave it a nice sheen/shine and buffed some mild scratches.
> 
> Pics are without flash.


Beautiful bag  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you. Im on to my next one hahaha.

I have a question for ladies that have ordered from the outlets via phone.

Can you track you package in any way? Do they send you and e mail when its on its way?

She gave me  the confirmation number, said they will charge the card within 48 h, and then ship it.


----------



## miyacom

Nebo said:


> Thank you. Im on to my next one hahaha.
> 
> I have a question for ladies that have ordered from the outlets via phone.
> 
> Can you track you package in any way? Do they send you and e mail when its on its way?
> 
> She gave me  the confirmation number, said they will charge the card within 48 h, and then ship it.




They will send an email with tracking info once it is shipped. Then the waiting and tracking begins! I love shopping the outlets by phone lol. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, thanks, I sure will. And thank you so much for the info. I cant wait for her to be here.


----------



## only dooney

I absolutely love the taupe!  I have several and while I find myself saying that about whichever one I'm carrying, but I must say... the taupe carries a special place in my heart .  She looks so precious in the sunlight, as well as in indoor lighting.  I hadn't realized when I ordered her, just how beautiful she'd really be!


----------



## Nebo

I was pleasantly surprised that the taupe was more brown and warm and less gray IRL. Such a gorgeous neutral. My ocean blue is on its way


----------



## Katiesmama

I have a small Wilson in Taupe.........it's a beautiful shade!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies with raspberry that had it for a while- could you describe the color- is it too red or just berry shade?
Also, ladies with dusty blue and aqua- how do they look after they have developed a patina?


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Ladies with raspberry that had it for a while- could you describe the color- is it too red or just berry shade?
> Also, ladies with dusty blue and aqua- how do they look after they have developed a patina?






It's a berry shade. Like a dark fuchsia. 
Here's my raspberry smith, although in the pics it looks reder than it is. It's more pink.
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/florentine-satchel-w-pockets-in-violet-861782-2.html


----------



## Nebo

Thats a nice shade form your description. I guess its one of those colors that doesnt photograph well. On all the photos it mostly looks red.  Its crazy how many awesome colors Dooney does. 

You tell yourself - "I'll just get the basic colors- neutral, red, blue, etc." Before you know it you are convincing yourself that you really need all three shades of blue and red and berry and green and pinks.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Thats a nice shade form your description. I guess its one of those colors that doesnt photograph well. On all the photos it mostly looks red.  Its crazy how many awesome colors Dooney does.
> 
> You tell yourself - "I'll just get the basic colors- neutral, red, blue, etc." Before you know it you are convincing yourself that you really need all three shades of blue and red and berry and green and pinks.




That's pretty funny. I always play it safe with neutrals and I'm already ready to move on to more intense fun colors. Still daydreaming about a salmon bag I didn't get. Ugh. Regret. 
Dooney does do amazing colors.


----------



## miyacom

Bobetta said:


> That's pretty funny. I always play it safe with neutrals and I'm already ready to move on to more intense fun colors. Still daydreaming about a salmon bag I didn't get. Ugh. Regret.
> Dooney does do amazing colors.




I have been a neutral bag person. I caught the flo bug and I have 9! Love the style so much.


----------



## Nebo

After going crazy for all the different styles Dooney carries I think Im settling on the florentine satchels- regular, small, medium pocket and double pocket. Now just to get all the colors I want


----------



## miyacom

Nebo said:


> After going crazy for all the different styles Dooney carries I think Im settling on the florentine satchels- regular, small, medium pocket and double pocket. Now just to get all the colors I want




I am so far from an outlet so calling and having them shipped has been my best option. Enjoy!


----------



## greyhoundgal

sallyca said:


> Thanks!!!  It's easy to review a bag I am so enthusiastic about.
> 
> Will you laugh if I tell you that I just tested it to see if it will carry a bottle of wine???  And it does. Tons of extra space.  It will carry the ipad and a bottle of wine simultaneously.


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! I just woke my husband up laughing. You're my hero!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Ok, here we go.


 
OK you just did it for me - I NEED TAUPE


----------



## new love chanel

ToteMama said:


> View attachment 1805470
> 
> 
> I use a purse organizer inside from Purse Bling. It has been handy since I transfer it to and from my other bags. It is a zip up pouch and as seen in this picture, the organizer is unzipped.
> 
> View attachment 1805471
> 
> 
> Inside is the Purse Bling zip-up organizer closed, along with my iPad, makeup bag, camera, and other punches for necessities. The size of the organizer is jumbo, if you were interested in purchasing.



This is so beautiful!!  What is the name of the color, please??  (not the insides but the color of the purse itself)


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK you just did it for me - I NEED TAUPE



Get it, woman, you will not be sorry. I love the color so much, that all the other FLO's I'm getting and planning to get are  fun colors. No neutrals for me, when I have taupe  Goes with everything.


----------



## new love chanel

Nebo said:


> Get it, woman, you will not be sorry. I love the color so much, that all the other FLO's I'm getting and planning to get are  fun colors. No neutrals for me, when I have taupe  Goes with everything.



I'm trying to decide between the taupe and the natural - you like the taupe best?  

thank you for your opinion!!


----------



## Nebo

I have to be honest- I havent seen natural in person. From what I have seen online, I dont like how it looks with the patina. I still think its pretty, just as a thing of personal taste- I dont like it for me  If it would stay just like it is when you buy it- I would consider it more. 

I love taupe cause it is a nice medium brown with slight mashroomy, gray undertone. I think chestnut is also a beautiful neutral that looks nice as it darkens. 

Honestly, ist just a matter of personal taste. Make sure you check the pictures of natural with patina, see if you like it. Taupe is more brown then gray IRL. The pictures I ve taken are very close to true color.


----------



## new love chanel

Nebo said:


> I have to be honest- I havent seen natural in person. From what I have seen online, I dont like how it looks with the patina. I still think its pretty, just as a thing of personal taste- I dont like it for me  If it would stay just like it is when you buy it- I would consider it more.
> 
> I love taupe cause it is a nice medium brown with slight mashroomy, gray undertone. I think chestnut is also a beautiful neutral that looks nice as it darkens.
> 
> Honestly, ist just a matter of personal taste. Make sure you check the pictures of natural with patina, see if you like it. Taupe is more brown then gray IRL. The pictures I ve taken are very close to true color.



I think all the neutrals are very nice; the natural, the chestnut, T'moro brown and the taupe.  I agree, it's just a personal thing but I love the taupe the most.  Thanks you for helping me decide!


----------



## Nebo

You are very welcome! Post pix when you get it!


----------



## only dooney

Nebo said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that the taupe was more brown and warm and less gray IRL. Such a gorgeous neutral. My ocean blue is on its way


 
I agree, Nebo - I don't see any grey undertones in my taupe.  She reminds me of chocolate milk.. just looks so creamy.  The color really is beautiful and for those of you on the fence about the taupe -- if you like the color in the pictures, you will see that she is even prettier in real life.


----------



## Vicmarie

They didn't have taupe when I bought my chestnut , then when I wanted taupe I felt it was too close to chestnut as far as what I'd wear it with ! I ordered a natural double pocket ... So I had a light and a dark , but I can't think I of a good enough excuse to tell my hubby I'd want the taupe lol ! Beautiful color !!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie, how do you like your double pocket satchel? Im still on the fence about the style and how much would I actually use the pockets  Pictures please if you can


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Get it, woman, you will not be sorry. I love the color so much, that all the other FLO's I'm getting and planning to get are  fun colors. No neutrals for me, when I have taupe  Goes with everything.


 

Enabler !!!!!


----------



## iluvmc24

HI EVERYONE! SO I JUST WANTED FOR YOU GUYS TO SEE MY PURSE LEATHER COLLECTION. I HAVE MY COACH, DOONEY AND A MK, BUT, BUT THE REASON I AM POSTING IT HERE IS BECAUSE I JUST LOOOOOVE MY DOONEY FLO SATCHEL I MUST SAY IT IS MY FAVORITE! WELL I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY MY PIK HAVE A GREAT DAY AND I HOPE I CAN LATER ON BUY A GREY AND WHITE HANDBAG, BUT FROM OTHER DESIGNERS OF COURSE!   http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2c/04/ff/2c04ff17e365c328be2172ae7408808b.jpg


----------



## miyacom

Nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

iluvmc24 said:


> HI EVERYONE! SO I JUST WANTED FOR YOU GUYS TO SEE MY PURSE LEATHER COLLECTION. I HAVE MY COACH, DOONEY AND A MK, BUT, BUT THE REASON I AM POSTING IT HERE IS BECAUSE I JUST LOOOOOVE MY DOONEY FLO SATCHEL I MUST SAY IT IS MY FAVORITE! WELL I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY MY PIK HAVE A GREAT DAY AND I HOPE I CAN LATER ON BUY A GREY AND WHITE HANDBAG, BUT FROM OTHER DESIGNERS OF COURSE!   http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2c/04/ff/2c04ff17e365c328be2172ae7408808b.jpg




Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Vicmarie, how do you like your double pocket satchel? Im still on the fence about the style and how much would I actually use the pockets  Pictures please if you can




Honestly I dont use the pockets much cause I'm scared of scratching it too much by grabbing at them a lot ! I stick my phone in the back one though !! I'll be glad to take pix and post them tomorrow !


----------



## lilithcake

This is my mini satchel. The color and patina seems fine to me and I love it. 





It has way more scratches now since I am heavy on my bags. (scratches near the zipper, and wore signs show usually near the side bottom edges of the bag).

If they come out with purple pastel for this year and it looks good for mini flo satchel, I would probably jump on it...LOL


----------



## Nebo

lilithcake it looks really nice. Hope you are enjoying her. I treat mine with Apple conditioner and it helps to buff out scratches really fast. But honestly, I've found that scratches dont really bother me that much.

You said its a mini in size. it really doesnt look that small, I like it.


----------



## Twoboyz

lilithcake said:


> This is my mini satchel. The color and patina seems fine to me and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has way more scratches now since I am heavy on my bags. (scratches near the zipper, and wore signs show usually near the side bottom edges of the bag).
> 
> 
> 
> If they come out with purple pastel for this year and it looks good for mini flo satchel, I would probably jump on it...LOL




Pretty little satchel. I do
Love the natural. She has a lovely patina. I also use Apple Brand Conditioner in my Florentines and it makes them look nice and rich while lessening the scratches.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lilithcake said:


> This is my mini satchel. The color and patina seems fine to me and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has way more scratches now since I am heavy on my bags. (scratches near the zipper, and wore signs show usually near the side bottom edges of the bag).
> 
> If they come out with purple pastel for this year and it looks good for mini flo satchel, I would probably jump on it...LOL


Your satchel looks beautiful!!! Who is your other bag by? I love the color.


----------



## lilithcake

thanks guys!! I definitely will try the conditioner later...
I don't mind scratches at all. I think wore sign comes naturally and the bag is well-made so I hope it lasts. 
It's a mini I think? I have a "regular" size one. Unless they change the naming system again? I'll do a size comparison later. 
Yea, I love the shine on it and the leather smells really yummy...pleasant I mean .


PcanTannedBty -
the jade color bag is from a company called Liebeskind Berlin. I think the bag is called Diane Woven. The leather is really soft. I actually thought it would be more blue (bought it online), but this jade color was really nicely done so I kept it. It's my work bag at the moment.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lilithcake said:


> thanks guys!! I definitely will try the conditioner later...
> I don't mind scratches at all. I think wore sign comes naturally and the bag is well-made so I hope it lasts.
> It's a mini I think? I have a "regular" size one. Unless they change the naming system again? I'll do a size comparison later.
> Yea, I love the shine on it and the leather smells really yummy...pleasant I mean .
> 
> 
> PcanTannedBty -
> the jade color bag is from a company called Liebeskind Berlin. I think the bag is called Diane Woven. The leather is really soft. I actually thought it would be more blue (bought it online), but this jade color was really nicely done so I kept it. It's my work bag at the moment.


Ahhh ok... Thank you! Its beautiful!


----------



## NurseAnn

Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.










And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NurseAnn said:


> Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 2592057
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592070
> 
> 
> And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.
> View attachment 2592071


That is a hawwwwt color


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful bag, congrats!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NurseAnn said:


> Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 2592057
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592070
> 
> 
> 
> And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.
> View attachment 2592071




Welcome to the Dooney side!! It's dangerous over here, so don't say no one warned you.  

I love this bag and the color is beautiful. So rich!!! i would get every color in that satchel if I could.  No matter if a bag has been shown 1 million times, we still love to see it. I get the same warm and fuzzy no matter how many times I've seen it. See, I told you it was dangerous over here.


----------



## suntenya

NurseAnn said:


> Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 2592057
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592070
> 
> 
> And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.
> View attachment 2592071


Great pics! That was my first Dooney! It is such a great color. And I love the satchel too! I have several colors in that style and I never seem to have enough!


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 2592057
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592070
> 
> 
> And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.
> View attachment 2592071


Welcome to the Dooney satchel club! It's gorgeous and gorgeous on you.  You look great behind that bag and congrats on your little bundle of joy to come. I will never get tired of looking at pictures, because every one is unique.  I love the close up shots too.  Very cute how you made your avatar.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NurseAnn

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That is a hawwwwt color


Get it girl!  You know you love a good brown bag as much as I do.  Nice to see you in here.  I'm taking a break from Coach.  



Katiesmama said:


> Beautiful bag, congrats!!!


Thank you!  I am trying to think up a reason to get out of the house RIGHT NOW to show it off.  Instead I am sitting in my PJs sniffing the leather like some creep.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Welcome to the Dooney side!! It's dangerous over here, so don't say no one warned you.
> 
> I love this bag and the color is beautiful. So rich!!! i would get every color in that satchel if I could.  No matter if a bag has been shown 1 million times, we still love to see it. I get the same warm and fuzzy no matter how many times I've seen it. See, I told you it was dangerous over here.


Thank you for the warm welcome.  No kidding it is dangerous!  I have been on a purse ban since October and broke it for her even though come July I won't even be able to carry her that often.  Within two hours of having her I was checking ILoveDooney for deals then stopped myself since I haven't even used it yet.  I love the color soooo much.  Deep rich brown with red undertones always gets me.  




suntenya said:


> Great pics! That was my first Dooney! It is such a great color. And I love the satchel too! I have several colors in that style and I never seem to have enough!


I fear that it may not be my last either.  Agh how hard would it be to carry a satchel and a newborn at the same time?  I am craving Crimson next.  



Twoboyz said:


> Welcome to the Dooney satchel club! It's gorgeous and gorgeous on you.  You look great behind that bag and congrats on your little bundle of joy to come. I will never get tired of looking at pictures, because every one is unique.  I love the close up shots too.  Very cute how you made your avatar.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!  I know what you mean about pictures.  I have looked at every single page of this thread and drooled.  I'm glad others could enjoy them.


----------



## suntenya

NurseAnn said:


> Get it girl!  You know you love a good brown bag as much as I do.  Nice to see you in here.  I'm taking a break from Coach.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I am trying to think up a reason to get out of the house RIGHT NOW to show it off.  Instead I am sitting in my PJs sniffing the leather like some creep.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome.  No kidding it is dangerous!  I have been on a purse ban since October and broke it for her even though come July I won't even be able to carry her that often.  Within two hours of having her I was checking ILoveDooney for deals then stopped myself since I haven't even used it yet.  I love the color soooo much.  Deep rich brown with red undertones always gets me.
> 
> 
> 
> I fear that it may not be my last either.  Agh how hard would it be to carry a satchel and a newborn at the same time?  I am craving Crimson next.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I know what you mean about pictures.  I have looked at every single page of this thread and drooled.  I'm glad others could enjoy them.


The crimson is beautiful! So is the bordeaux which is very similar. Yes it would be quite hard to hold it satchel style, but you could try it on the shoulder by doubling the strap! Or cross body if you like that style.


----------



## NurseAnn

suntenya said:


> The crimson is beautiful! So is the bordeaux which is very similar. Yes it would be quite hard to hold it satchel style, but you could try it on the shoulder by doubling the strap! Or cross body if you like that style.



Enabler!  I love the Bordeaux color but wasn't it discontinued?


----------



## suntenya

NurseAnn said:


> Enabler!  I love the Bordeaux color but wasn't it discontinued?


Haha I'm sorry! I just can't help myself.  It was, but I got mine on Ebay for a good price. And I still see them on Ebay. They pop up every now and then!


----------



## NurseAnn

Okay you're all going to think I am crazy but I gave my chestnut flo a tan.  The idea of carrying brand new vachetta scared me.  It was what initially made me stay away from this bag.  I did some research on TPF about how to do this evenly.  Popped my bag on a chair near a window with bright indirect sun for a few hours (turning it every 30 mins) and it has already started to develop a nice shiny richness that hides scratches well.  It's like leather magic the way the color changed.  I'm done sunning it for now.  Would like to let the rest of the patina develop on its own.  I tried to take before and after pics to illustrate the difference but the change appears more subtle when photographed.  These pictures are unedited and taken with same settings.


----------



## suntenya

NurseAnn said:


> Okay you're all going to think I am crazy but I gave my chestnut flo a tan.  The idea of carrying brand new vachetta scared me.  It was what initially made me stay away from this bag.  I did some research on TPF about how to do this evenly.  Popped my bag on a chair near a window with bright indirect sun for a few hours (turning it every 30 mins) and it has already started to develop a nice shiny richness that hides scratches well.  It's like leather magic the way the color changed.  I'm done sunning it for now.  Would like to let the rest of the patina develop on its own.  I tried to take before and after pics to illustrate the difference but the change appears more subtle when photographed.  These pictures are unedited and taken with same settings.
> 
> View attachment 2592391


Wow I had no idea you could do that! I do see some slight darkening. When you say you turn it every 30 minutes, do you turn it on either the front or back or also stand it up on the sides?


----------



## NurseAnn

suntenya said:


> Wow I had no idea you could do that! I do see some slight darkening. When you say you turn it every 30 minutes, do you turn it on either the front or back or also stand it up on the sides?



Yup turned so front, back, each side, and bottom faced window.  Glad I'm not the only one who sees it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NurseAnn said:


> Get it girl!  You know you love a good brown bag as much as I do.  Nice to see you in here.  I'm taking a break from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladybug - glad to see you as well


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> Okay you're all going to think I am crazy but I gave my chestnut flo a tan.  The idea of carrying brand new vachetta scared me.  It was what initially made me stay away from this bag.  I did some research on TPF about how to do this evenly.  Popped my bag on a chair near a window with bright indirect sun for a few hours (turning it every 30 mins) and it has already started to develop a nice shiny richness that hides scratches well.  It's like leather magic the way the color changed.  I'm done sunning it for now.  Would like to let the rest of the patina develop on its own.  I tried to take before and after pics to illustrate the difference but the change appears more subtle when photographed.  These pictures are unedited and taken with same settings.
> 
> View attachment 2592391




It is kind of noticeable, but hard to see due to the glare from the shine  well, Sue Clifton does say they suntan and patina in the sunlight and studio lights.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh, that's cool! It made it look like it was conditioned with leather conditioner. I'll have to try that with my natural bags.


----------



## MaryBel

NurseAnn said:


> Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 2592057
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592070
> 
> 
> And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.
> View attachment 2592071




Hey! 
I'm glad to hear you were able to get your bag ahead of time and that is was in perfect condition. She's gorgeous! 


Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

NurseAnn said:


> Okay you're all going to think I am crazy but I gave my chestnut flo a tan.  The idea of carrying brand new vachetta scared me.  It was what initially made me stay away from this bag.  I did some research on TPF about how to do this evenly.  Popped my bag on a chair near a window with bright indirect sun for a few hours (turning it every 30 mins) and it has already started to develop a nice shiny richness that hides scratches well.  It's like leather magic the way the color changed.  I'm done sunning it for now.  Would like to let the rest of the patina develop on its own.  I tried to take before and after pics to illustrate the difference but the change appears more subtle when photographed.  These pictures are unedited and taken with same settings.
> 
> View attachment 2592391



Your bag is gorgeous! Your photos are amazing too. Thank you for the tanning info


----------



## only dooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey!
> I'm glad to hear you were able to get your bag ahead of time and that is was in perfect condition. She's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 
She is beautiful!  So is the mod shot!!   I am happy to hear that sitting in the sunshine has helped... and it didn't even take that long!  I have my natural flo sitting on a table that gets the afternoon sun, but I haven't noticed much difference yet.

On that note, thank you for also mentioning that you turn it on its side, too - I hadn't even thought about that~


----------



## NurseAnn

Twoboyz said:


> It is kind of noticeable, but hard to see due to the glare from the shine  well, Sue Clifton does say they suntan and patina in the sunlight and studio lights.


Mm the shine is great too.  I seriously love this bag.  Help a Dooney newb out.  Who is Sue Clifton?



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, that's cool! It made it look like it was conditioned with leather conditioner. I'll have to try that with my natural bags.


I haven't conditioned yet.  I keep going back and forth on whether or not I should do it.  I have some Apple (conditioner and the rain and stain repellant).  I just don't want to do anything that will make it age weirdly or darken unevenly.



Nebo said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Your photos are amazing too. Thank you for the tanning info


Thank you!  I lovvvvveeee going through old threads for inspiration pics.  Glad to contribute.



only dooney said:


> She is beautiful!  So is the mod shot!!   I am happy to hear that sitting in the sunshine has helped... and it didn't even take that long!  I have my natural flo sitting on a table that gets the afternoon sun, but I haven't noticed much difference yet.
> 
> On that note, thank you for also mentioning that you turn it on its side, too - I hadn't even thought about that~


Thank you!  Oh my goodness your avatar!  That is quite the amazing collection!  I wonder if the change in mine was so dramatic because it was wrapped and in a bag before I got it.  Had hardly even seen store lights.  I reallllly thought about getting the natural color when I was deciding but opted for chestnut because it matched well with my favorite Frye boots.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

NurseAnn said:


> Okay you're all going to think I am crazy but I gave my chestnut flo a tan.  The idea of carrying brand new vachetta scared me.  It was what initially made me stay away from this bag.  I did some research on TPF about how to do this evenly.  Popped my bag on a chair near a window with bright indirect sun for a few hours (turning it every 30 mins) and it has already started to develop a nice shiny richness that hides scratches well.  It's like leather magic the way the color changed.  I'm done sunning it for now.  Would like to let the rest of the patina develop on its own.  I tried to take before and after pics to illustrate the difference but the change appears more subtle when photographed.  These pictures are unedited and taken with same settings.
> 
> View attachment 2592391


Thanks for posting these before-and-after photos - your experiment is quite interesting!

(I do see a subtle difference.)

Enjoy your Dooney, it's lovely!


----------



## Bobetta

NurseAnn said:


> Mm the shine is great too.  I seriously love this bag.  Help a Dooney newb out.  Who is Sue Clifton?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't conditioned yet.  I keep going back and forth on whether or not I should do it.  I have some Apple (conditioner and the rain and stain repellant).  I just don't want to do anything that will make it age weirdly or darken unevenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I lovvvvveeee going through old threads for inspiration pics.  Glad to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Oh my goodness your avatar!  That is quite the amazing collection!  I wonder if the change in mine was so dramatic because it was wrapped and in a bag before I got it.  Had hardly even seen store lights.  I reallllly thought about getting the natural color when I was deciding but opted for chestnut because it matched well with my favorite Frye boots.




I don't know if anyone answered you yet, but Sue Clifton is the rep from Dooney & Bourke that does the QVC presentations. That's how I know of her, at least. I'm still learning myself. A few months into Dooney world.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I don't know if anyone answered you yet, but Sue Clifton is the rep from Dooney & Bourke that does the QVC presentations. That's how I know of her, at least. I'm still learning myself. A few months into Dooney world.




Thanks for answering this question Bobetta. Sorry NurseAnn, I must have missed this. It's fun t watch the QVC presentations. I've learned a lot from them.


----------



## middie girl

NurseAnn said:


> Hello everyone!  Finally joining the Dooney club after lusting after this bag for years.  You have all seen this size/color but I am too excited to not share a few pics.  I initially pre-ordered this bag from the Macy's Friends and Family sale and wouldn't have been able to pick it up until the 30th.  My SA kept fussing over me because I am 26weeks pregnant and asked her manager to allow me to take it home for 25% off today rather than have to come back due to my "condition."  It really pays to have a good SA.  I think I am a Dooney convert.  I LOVE this bag and have never ever so immediately loved a bag as much as this one.  Here is my small Chestnut Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 2592057
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592070
> 
> 
> And a mod.  Small looks huge on me because she hasn't learned to slouch and because I am 5ft tall.
> View attachment 2592071


Congratulations! Even though I have this bag in my closet I LOVE looking at the mod shots eveeryone posts! Thank you!


----------



## suntenya

I just noticed QVC has three new colors for the flo small satchel, but no pics yet! Marine, grey and denim. I wonder what those look like! I hope they have pictures soon! I hope I don't love them so I am not tempted to get one


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> I just noticed QVC has three new colors for the flo small satchel, but no pics yet! Marine, grey and denim. I wonder what those look like! I hope they have pictures soon! I hope I don't love them so I am not tempted to get one



Hmmm, Dooney seems to be going crazy with blues lately.  Marine in pebbled leather is a navy-ish blue.  Denim, yet another blue.  I wonder if grey will be light or a deep grey.  Although I've seem QVC do this before.  They put in these place-holder color swatches and then they disappear and nothing ever comes of them.  So I wonder if they are accurate.  I noticed some new color swatched on the pebbled leather dome buckle satchel which looked kind of interesting too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've also noticed that too and what I've determined is they are new bags that they will be featuring on the next show. I'm assuming they've received them in their warehouse but not loaded them completely online yet. Being that Dooney has 4 airings on the Q next weekend, that sounds about right. I may be wrong on this one but I've seen that happen a couple times. 


A life sentence as a Dooneynista...


----------



## suntenya

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've also noticed that too and what I've determined is they are new bags that they will be featuring on the next show. I'm assuming they've received them in their warehouse but not loaded them completely online yet. Being that Dooney has 4 airings on the Q next weekend, that sounds about right. I may be wrong on this one but I've seen that happen a couple times.
> 
> 
> A life sentence as a Dooneynista...


Ohh good call! What times are the four airings?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

A life sentence as a Dooneynista...


----------



## suntenya

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2594581
> 
> 
> 
> A life sentence as a Dooneynista...


Thanks! I wish it said what styles are going to be on for each time. I have never actually watched a QVC Dooney show!!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Thanks! I wish it said what styles are going to be on for each time. I have never actually watched a QVC Dooney show!!



I'm a little crazy when they come on.  I watch and record and watch them over again.  I have about 15 shows on my DVR right now dating back to December.  I know.....crazy.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little crazy when they come on.  I watch and record and watch them over again.  I have about 15 shows on my DVR right now dating back to December.  I know.....crazy.


Ha! wow! That is love right there! It's okay, if there is anyone you can confess that to, it is us!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Ha! wow! That is love right there! It's okay, if there is anyone you can confess that to, it is us!



Thanks, I know you guys won't judge.  The funny thing is I can't watch a movie or tv show twice and I always give DH crap about how he can watch movies over and over again.  If he only knew..... :giggles:


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha, you would go nuts in my house. I watch 5th element probably every month or so. 
 Those QVC presentations are so helpful when you need to see a style and cant really find mod shots.


----------



## Bobetta

suntenya said:


> I just noticed QVC has three new colors for the flo small satchel, but no pics yet! Marine, grey and denim. I wonder what those look like! I hope they have pictures soon! I hope I don't love them so I am not tempted to get one




What?!? Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm a little crazy when they come on.  I watch and record and watch them over again.  I have about 15 shows on my DVR right now dating back to December.  I know.....crazy.




Haha. I've been known to record them too. If I get confused about a style or color, I go back and forth between the laptop video presentation and the TV one. It gives it different shades and angles. Lol. 
And QVC is what led me to my Dooney addiction. I've been glued to QVC for about two years and viewed a few of Sue Clifton and hosts present the bags. And then out of nowhere I got "bit." Bit by the Dooney love bug. Lol. Seriously.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2594581
> 
> 
> 
> A life sentence as a Dooneynista...




Already prepping my DVR and phone reminders to watch! (Though I tend to always have that damn channel on. Lol.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Already prepping my DVR and phone reminders to watch! (Though I tend to always have that damn channel on. Lol.)




It's always on at my house too. My DVR and phone reminders are set too


----------



## only dooney

suntenya said:


> Great pics! That was my first Dooney! It is such a great color. And I love the satchel too! I have several colors in that style and I never seem to have enough!


 I do too, Suntenya!  I love, love, love the satchel and these pictures are just precious!  I so enjoy seeing everyones pictures... the chestnut is a classic!


----------



## NurseAnn

MaryBel said:


> Hey!
> I'm glad to hear you were able to get your bag ahead of time and that is was in perfect condition. She's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you!  I actually went to 2 stores to get the perfect one.  A lot of the ones I saw had been abused.  I swear people go around scratch testing them.  You go to the Dooney outlet lately? I want to make the drive sometime.



TotallyTaupe said:


> Thanks for posting these before-and-after photos - your experiment is quite interesting!
> 
> (I do see a subtle difference.)
> 
> Enjoy your Dooney, it's lovely!


Thank you.  Your screen name keeps reminding me of the taupe flo I am stalking.  Haven't even gotten to carry mine yet because it won't quit raining here.



Bobetta said:


> I don't know if anyone answered you yet, but Sue Clifton is the rep from Dooney & Bourke that does the QVC presentations. That's how I know of her, at least. I'm still learning myself. A few months into Dooney world.


I have watched so many QVC videos yesterday.  I want everything now!



Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for answering this question Bobetta. Sorry NurseAnn, I must have missed this. It's fun t watch the QVC presentations. I've learned a lot from them.


You do seem to know quite a lot about Dooney.  I have some catching up to do.



middie girl said:


> Congratulations! Even though I have this bag in my closet I LOVE looking at the mod shots eveeryone posts! Thank you!


Thank you!  Mod shots are so helpful,


----------



## Bobetta

suntenya said:


> I just noticed QVC has three new colors for the flo small satchel, but no pics yet! Marine, grey and denim. I wonder what those look like! I hope they have pictures soon! I hope I don't love them so I am not tempted to get one




Ha! Not only are there three colors like you've noticed (still no swatches), they're already on "waitlist." So either that's so because it doesn't exist yet or people already ordered in a frenzy. Lol. I'd believe the latter but I think they're just not stocked yet. I guess it'll premiere next week. 
I'm afraid. My wallet is very, very afraid. Lol! Seriously.


----------



## Mylove@bags

louislover260 said:


> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51931
> 
> Has anyone else seen this bag? I saw more photos of it on DB's Facebook, and it's stunning.  And that price is unbeatable for a bag of this quality.
> 
> I also like what they are doing with the patch on the front, I saw it yesterday on the Quilted Spicy bags at Von Maur. (which are also pretty great IRL)
> 
> Dooney and Bourke, you've don it again!


Yes, I have this bag in natural. I am NOT a DB fan but fell in love with this bag. My sister who doesn't even purchase bags ( doesn't understand my love for them) also purchased this bag. It's a keeper!


----------



## Springer

Discovered the Dooney Florentine and Dillen satchel in March of this year and became obsessed like a madwoman. I would like to do all I can to protect my bags. Where is the best place to purchase this AppleGuard cleaner and protectant that many people have recommended for the Florentine satchel? I had seen it on amazon, just wasn't sure if that was a trusted source to get it from. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> Discovered the Dooney Florentine and Dillen satchel in March of this year and became obsessed like a madwoman. I would like to do all I can to protect my bags. Where is the best place to purchase this AppleGuard cleaner and protectant that many people have recommended for the Florentine satchel? I had seen it on amazon, just wasn't sure if that was a trusted source to get it from. Thank you in advance.






Might have just found a place. Leatherstuff.com


----------



## HarliRexx

Springer said:


> Discovered the Dooney Florentine and Dillen satchel in March of this year and became obsessed like a madwoman. I would like to do all I can to protect my bags. Where is the best place to purchase this AppleGuard cleaner and protectant that many people have recommended for the Florentine satchel? I had seen it on amazon, just wasn't sure if that was a trusted source to get it from. Thank you in advance.




Not sure how the prices compare, but I've purchased several Apple products from the seller leathercaresupplystore on ebay.


----------



## Springer

Ahhhh. My lavender Florentine satchel is on the move! I do believe she will arrive tomorrow or Friday. I'll be referring to this one as a "she" since I refer to my other two as "he". Thought I'd mix it up a bit. But yes, my two boys are awaiting their new lavender sister. I cannot wait to find out what this lavender color looks like in person. Very very excited.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ahhhh. My lavender Florentine satchel is on the move! I do believe she will arrive tomorrow or Friday. I'll be referring to this one as a "she" since I refer to my other two as "he". Thought I'd mix it up a bit. But yes, my two boys are awaiting their new lavender sister. I cannot wait to find out what this lavender color looks like in person. Very very excited.




In my opinion the lavender is more beautiful in person than on the website pictures. I saw one  at the outlet a couple of months ago.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Discovered the Dooney Florentine and Dillen satchel in March of this year and became obsessed like a madwoman. I would like to do all I can to protect my bags. Where is the best place to purchase this AppleGuard cleaner and protectant that many people have recommended for the Florentine satchel? I had seen it on amazon, just wasn't sure if that was a trusted source to get it from. Thank you in advance.



I ordered a second batch of Garde from amazon, seller is careforyou. Very fast shipping. You can order via them trough amazon prime or just click on other offers and it will show you directly from careforyou if you are not fulfilling the 35$ quota for the amazon prime free shipping.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Ahhhh. My lavender Florentine satchel is on the move! I do believe she will arrive tomorrow or Friday. I'll be referring to this one as a "she" since I refer to my other two as "he". Thought I'd mix it up a bit. But yes, my two boys are awaiting their new lavender sister. I cannot wait to find out what this lavender color looks like in person. Very very excited.





I cant wait either! Its one of the colors I want to get, so Im gonna look forward to your pictures.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> In my opinion the lavender is more beautiful in person than on the website pictures. I saw one  at the outlet a couple of months ago.




Omg that makes me even more excited! I have such a difficult time bridling my anticipation. Needless to say its on high gear right now. I hope that it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I ordered a second batch of Garde from amazon, seller is careforyou. Very fast shipping. You can order via them trough amazon prime or just click on other offers and it will show you directly from careforyou if you are not fulfilling the 35$ quota for the amazon prime free shipping.




Thank you. So you are satisfied with the Garde? Is that the same as the apple guard or is it different? Did you apply it to florentine leather? Forgive all the questions I just really want to know.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Discovered the Dooney Florentine and Dillen satchel in March of this year and became obsessed like a madwoman. I would like to do all I can to protect my bags. Where is the best place to purchase this AppleGuard cleaner and protectant that many people have recommended for the Florentine satchel? I had seen it on amazon, just wasn't sure if that was a trusted source to get it from. Thank you in advance.




I ordered mine on ebay. I got the Apple Garde from a seller named leathercaresupplystore. I got the Apple Brand Conditioner (wax free) from a seller named nordshoe (maybe Nordstrom's shoe dept on ebay?) Both came quickly and in nice shape. The Apple Garde is the 5.5oz size. The conditioner is in the 8 oz bottle. It's not that big, but I think it's going to last a long time. You don't use a lot each time. Both products are inexpensive.  It smells pretty natural to me because it has a vinegar smell, but it dissipates quickly when applied to the bag because that strong leather smell comes through.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I cant wait either! Its one of the colors I want to get, so Im gonna look forward to your pictures.




Yay! I will make sure I post some then. I know that when I have been looking around at these bags the past 2-3 months, that it helps so much to be able to see pictures that people have taken of their bags versus just seeing the bags on the Dooney website. I also like it when there are a couple pictures in different lighting. I will make sure to do that for you. 

On another thread, there were a few helpful people informing me of outlets that will ship the bag to you and that their prices were very reasonable. I wish I had researched that route more before I took the plunge. I did however get the lavender on the Dooney site for $100 off. Guess they have a few select colors they're selling for cheaper. Last I looked today they still had the lavender at $100 so worse case scenario you could get it at that price if the outlet places don't have it. 

This is in the regular size satchel. The big one. I am a big bag woman from now until the end of time. I just carry too much crap. Cannot leave the house with peace of mind unless I have my "essentials". I also have a husband and son that every time we are out somewhere, are always wanting me to carry this or that or whatever they don't want to carry themselves and see my handbag as the mighty storage unit. That's why I fell in love with this satchel. I love a messenger bag, the way you can carry them cross body and forget about it and all the room they provide. I also love a satchel, I love being able to pick it right up by the handles whenever I need to access it and I sometimes like the way I feel when I carry a satchel if that makes sense. This bag is like the perfect combination of those two styles. Add in this beautiful leather that I regret I am just now discovering in life and you have the perfect handbag. Dear Lord I wish I could have one in every color. I also love the Dillen satchel that is the exact size and shape/style as this one except its trimmings are done in a lighter color leather. I got one of those to carry on rainy days since I learned that the Dillen leather can be more resilient against rain, water marks, scratches etc.  

Forgive me, I think I rambled on too much. I'm too excited.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Yay! I will make sure I post some then. I know that when I have been looking around at these bags the past 2-3 months, that it helps so much to be able to see pictures that people have taken of their bags versus just seeing the bags on the Dooney website. I also like it when there are a couple pictures in different lighting. I will make sure to do that for you.
> 
> On another thread, there were a few helpful people informing me of outlets that will ship the bag to you and that their prices were very reasonable. I wish I had researched that route more before I took the plunge. I did however get the lavender on the Dooney site for $100 off. Guess they have a few select colors they're selling for cheaper. Last I looked today they still had the lavender at $100 so worse case scenario you could get it at that price if the outlet places don't have it.
> 
> This is in the regular size satchel. The big one. I am a big bag woman from now until the end of time. I just carry too much crap. Cannot leave the house with peace of mind unless I have my "essentials". I also have a husband and son that every time we are out somewhere, are always wanting me to carry this or that or whatever they don't want to carry themselves and see my handbag as the mighty storage unit. That's why I fell in love with this satchel. I love a messenger bag, the way you can carry them cross body and forget about it and all the room they provide. I also love a satchel, I love being able to pick it right up by the handles whenever I need to access it and I sometimes like the way I feel when I carry a satchel if that makes sense. This bag is like the perfect combination of those two styles. Add in this beautiful leather that I regret I am just now discovering in life and you have the perfect handbag. Dear Lord I wish I could have one in every color. I also love the Dillen satchel that is the exact size and shape/style as this one except its trimmings are done in a lighter color leather. I got one of those to carry on rainy days since I learned that the Dillen leather can be more resilient against rain, water marks, scratches etc.
> 
> Forgive me, I think I rambled on too much. I'm too excited.



Nothing to forgive, we love long posts here  

I ordered my frist FLO from Ilovedooney and two others from the outlet. I'll just wait until they have it in the outlet, I'm still on a bag freeze as fellow Doonista would say, until July.

Even if you paid full price, these bags are worth it. When you get a good deal on them, makes it even more special!

I moved from big bag lady to medium bag lady. Just dont need to carry as much. No kids, just a Husband who is a minimalist and only carries his wallet. 

Im curious to see lavender in a big size  Im trying to get more small sized ones and just one more big one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> I cant wait either! Its one of the colors I want to get, so Im gonna look forward to your pictures.


 

here is my lavender


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just beautiful!!! It's more neutral than I thought.


----------



## apurselover

It's beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just beautiful!!! It's more neutral than I thought.





apurselover said:


> It's beautiful!



Thnks ladies


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> here is my lavender


Twins!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houstonm2198 said:


> Twins!  She is gorgeous!


Ya pic made me get her. Lololol


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> here is my lavender




Oh my! Your bag is beautiful! Looks so nice. What an awesome color. I also like it because I never see anyone carrying this satchel around where I live, let alone a lavender one. That's definitely a show stopper. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Oh my! Your bag is beautiful! Looks so nice. What an awesome color. I also like it because I never see anyone carrying this satchel around where I live, let alone a lavender one. That's definitely a show stopper. Thank you for posting that.


U are welcome


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> here is my lavender




Really pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Twoboyz

After many long hours UPS finally showed up with my taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney. I'm glad i was home today because they marked it with signature required. I am absolutely in love with the color, style, and size. It's my first florentine satchel and I can see what all the "love" is about now!  What I'm a little bit sad about is she's a little too pebbly and there are scratches. I'm not sure if I should keep her after paying $199. I still have my ivy small satchel in the way from the ******* outlet. That one is final sale. Here she is. I'm keeping the wrapping on in case she goes back.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty. Thanks for posting.


Thnk u


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> After many long hours UPS finally showed up with my taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney. I'm glad i was home today because they marked it with signature required. I am absolutely in love with the color, style, and size. It's my first florentine satchel and I can see what all the "love" is about now!  What I'm a little bit sad about is she's a little too pebbly and there are scratches. I'm not sure if I should keep her after paying $199. I still have my ivy small satchel in the way from the ******* outlet. That one is final sale. Here she is. I'm keeping the wrapping on in case she goes back.
> 
> View attachment 2599308
> 
> View attachment 2599309


Lovvvvve


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> After many long hours UPS finally showed up with my taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney. I'm glad i was home today because they marked it with signature required. I am absolutely in love with the color, style, and size. It's my first florentine satchel and I can see what all the "love" is about now!  What I'm a little bit sad about is she's a little too pebbly and there are scratches. I'm not sure if I should keep her after paying $199. I still have my ivy small satchel in the way from the ******* outlet. That one is final sale. Here she is. I'm keeping the wrapping on in case she goes back.
> 
> View attachment 2599308
> 
> View attachment 2599309




it looks very brown in ur pix. send it back, babe.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> it looks very brown in ur pix. send it back, babe.




Do you think the coloring is off? My lighting is bad because it's cloudy out.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Do you think the coloring is off? My lighting is bad because it's cloudy out.



i doubt the coloring is off. the thing with taupe in flo vs taupe in say - dillen - is that taupe flo is more mushroom than taupe.

the pebbling dont bother me, altho it looks more elegant in smooth, but maybe it reminds me more of mushrooms bc of it.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> After many long hours UPS finally showed up with my taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney. I'm glad i was home today because they marked it with signature required. I am absolutely in love with the color, style, and size. It's my first florentine satchel and I can see what all the "love" is about now!  What I'm a little bit sad about is she's a little too pebbly and there are scratches. I'm not sure if I should keep her after paying $199. I still have my ivy small satchel in the way from the ******* outlet. That one is final sale. Here she is. I'm keeping the wrapping on in case she goes back.
> 
> View attachment 2599308
> 
> View attachment 2599309




I think your bag is gorgeous. I do see the pebbling you are talking about. I understand it comes down to personal preference for those who prefer the pebble look and those who prefer the leather to be smoother. As you said, at this price point you want to LOVE your bag so despite her being gorgeous, do what's going to make YOU the happiest.

Thank you for posting a picture. I love looking at pictures of everyone's personal bags. Makes me even more anxious to get mine. Gonna go track my contraband merchandise.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i doubt the coloring is off. the thing with taupe in flo vs taupe in say - dillen - is that taupe flo is more mushroom than taupe.
> 
> the pebbling dont bother me, altho it looks more elegant in smooth, but maybe it reminds me more of mushrooms bc of it.




I do love the taupe color and the color of mushrooms, MIT I just don't know about the taupe. I'll compare her to the ivy that comes later this week.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I think your bag is gorgeous. I do see the pebbling you are talking about. I understand it comes down to personal preference for those who prefer the pebble look and those who prefer the leather to be smoother. As you said, at this price point you want to LOVE your bag so despite her being gorgeous, do what's going to make YOU the happiest.
> 
> Thank you for posting a picture. I love looking at pictures of everyone's personal bags. Makes me even more anxious to get mine. Gonna go track my contraband merchandise.




Thank you!  I wish I knew how it will look after a full patina. I don't have any bags yet that are even close so who knows, maybe I'll prefer a shiny pebbly florentine better? I liked my Toledo bag better pebbly vs smooth.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you!  I wish I knew how it will look after a full patina. I don't have any bags yet that are even close so who knows, maybe I'll prefer a shiny pebbly florentine better? I liked my Toledo bag better pebbly vs smooth.




My natural florentine is smooth and I love it. My Dillen medium satchel that is identical to my florentine as far as shape and size is pebbly and I love it. I'm wondering how my lavender florentine is going to look and whether I will be happy with it. It's like I am so excited for it to get here but at the same time I'm so nervous something will be wrong with it or there will be something I don't like about it and then the disappointment will hit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My natural florentine is smooth and I love it. My Dillen medium satchel that is identical to my florentine as far as shape and size is pebbly and I love it. I'm wondering how my lavender florentine is going to look and whether I will be happy with it. It's like I am so excited for it to get here but at the same time I'm so nervous something will be wrong with it or there will be something I don't like about it and then the disappointment will hit.




That's exactly how I felt. You never know what you're gonna get with a florentine. Just like a box of chocolates. Haha.  the funny thing is I've packed it up and I feel like I'm getting attached. (Sigh).


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> That's exactly how I felt. You never know what you're gonna get with a florentine. Just like a box of chocolates. Haha.  the funny thing is I've packed it up and I feel like I'm getting attached. (Sigh).




I love it! So pretty. I was quite doubtful when I first got my taupe satchel. I even posted about it, if anyone recalls, that part of it was smoother and the other part was pebbly. After getting positive responses, I kept her. And I love her. The more I use her, the less I see all those imperfections and all I see is my pretty little bag. Any scratches it came with or I created, I was able to rub out on my own with my finger. So feel her out and if you're attached - stay attached. Follow your heart. But I agree with a previous post - with the Flo satchel leathers, you really don't know what you're gonna get. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> After many long hours UPS finally showed up with my taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney. I'm glad i was home today because they marked it with signature required. I am absolutely in love with the color, style, and size. It's my first florentine satchel and I can see what all the "love" is about now!  What I'm a little bit sad about is she's a little too pebbly and there are scratches. I'm not sure if I should keep her after paying $199. I still have my ivy small satchel in the way from the ******* outlet. That one is final sale. Here she is. I'm keeping the wrapping on in case she goes back.
> 
> View attachment 2599308
> 
> View attachment 2599309




Oh cool... You finally got her! &#128516;. She looks more Chestnut but like you said, it's gloomy where you are and could be throwing the lighting off. 

Me personally, I love the pebbly look on certain Flo colors but &#128549; Taupe isn't one of them. I think Taupe looks best with the smooth texture. I have the small Flo in Moss and was glad that it arrived pebbly because I use it as a casual bag and the pebbly texture makes it more casual in my opinion. I don't think Moss would look good smooth. Black and red are two others that I feel look best in smooth Flo. 

Though the bag will get scratched over time (by you) It  may be a breaking point for me if it comes to me that way. The Flo bags are the only ones I'm picky about. 

Well, I know that didn't help but thought I'd add my $.02 &#128542;

All in all she is a beautiful bag. That's next on my list.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I love it! So pretty. I was quite doubtful when I first got my taupe satchel. I even posted about it, if anyone recalls, that part of it was smoother and the other part was pebbly. After getting positive responses, I kept her. And I love her. The more I use her, the less I see all those imperfections and all I see is my pretty little bag. Any scratches it came with or I created, I was able to rub out on my own with my finger. So feel her out and if you're attached - stay attached. Follow your heart. But I agree with a previous post - with the Flo satchel leathers, you really don't know what you're gonna get. Lol.



Yes, I remember when you got yours and posted about it.  I'm hoping that happens to me because I so want to keep this bag, but I know I'd be happier if she was smoother.  However, it might be making her smooshier and softer and I like that.  So I'm just not sure. I'll have to compare her to my ivy which I hope will arrive tomorrow. I am absolutely in love with this taupe color though.  I opened my closet and I think just about everything went with her!  Technically I don't need another bag other than this one.  :lolots::lolots:  Yeah right, like that would ever happen!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh cool... You finally got her! &#128516;. She looks more Chestnut but like you said, it's gloomy where you are and could be throwing the lighting off.
> 
> Me personally, I love the pebbly look on certain Flo colors but &#128549; Taupe isn't one of them. I think Taupe looks best with the smooth texture. I have the small Flo in Moss and was glad that it arrived pebbly because I use it as a casual bag and the pebbly texture makes it more casual in my opinion. I don't think Moss would look good smooth. Black and red are two others that I feel look best in smooth Flo.
> 
> Though the bag will get scratched over time (by you) It  may be a breaking point for me if it comes to me that way. The Flo bags are the only ones I'm picky about.
> 
> Well, I know that didn't help but thought I'd add my $.02 &#128542;
> 
> All in all she is a beautiful bag. That's next on my list.



Every little bit helps talking to you guys.  Thanks for your $.02.  I saw a regular size natural flo satchel at Carsons last week.  She looked completely broken in, shiney, in full patina and gorgeous.....and pebbly.  I really liked it.  That's what's making me think after she breaks in I might like it better.  Anyway, are you thinking what I'm thinking?  What was a fully broken in flo satchel doing on the sales floor at Carsons being sold for full price?  That bag looked like it was carried for a year or two.  It was gorgeous though.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvve



Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

sallyca said:


> Yup!  Too bad they don't make wine in little juice boxes like they make for kids.  LOL.



Hahaha!  I was reading this thread from the beginning and found this.  They do make wine in a juice box size now


----------



## DooneyDucky

Twoboyz, I absolutely love your new bag! I adore the taupe in Florentine. I dislike the taupe in Dillen simply because it's too grayish for my taste. I've noticed that the different colors tend to vary in texture. It seems that natural is almost always smooth, taupe and chestnut are pebbly, etc.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach, your lavender is to die for! Love it!

Two boyz, your satchel is perfect! All the natural colors I have seen IRL in FLO satchels scratch easily or already had scratches on them ( Dillards). The pebbling is really minimal, nothing like in my ocean blue for example. And after you put some Apple conditioner on it and spray it, all the scratches are gonna go bye bye. Give it a chance, I really think you will love taupe, specially cause you tend to go for more classical colors.


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz, I think your taupe flo is gorgeous! I love the color. And the pebbling is very minimal, as Nebo said. I think it makes it look softer. I personally chose a pebbly chestnut over a smooth one when I got my first flo satchel because it was shinier and softer. I loved the feel of it. The smooth ones tend to be more stiff. I bet it will grow on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> Twoboyz, I absolutely love your new bag! I adore the taupe in Florentine. I dislike the taupe in Dillen simply because it's too grayish for my taste. I've noticed that the different colors tend to vary in texture. It seems that natural is almost always smooth, taupe and chestnut are pebbly, etc.





Nebo said:


> crazyforcoach, your lavender is to die for! Love it!
> 
> Two boyz, your satchel is perfect! All the natural colors I have seen IRL in FLO satchels scratch easily or already had scratches on them ( Dillards). The pebbling is really minimal, nothing like in my ocean blue for example. And after you put some Apple conditioner on it and spray it, all the scratches are gonna go bye bye. Give it a chance, I really think you will love taupe, specially cause you tend to go for more classical colors.





suntenya said:


> Twoboyz, I think your taupe flo is gorgeous! I love the color. And the pebbling is very minimal, as Nebo said. I think it makes it look softer. I personally chose a pebbly chestnut over a smooth one when I got my first flo satchel because it was shinier and softer. I loved the feel of it. The smooth ones tend to be more stiff. I bet it will grow on you!



DD, Nebo, and suntenya, you are all the best kind of enablers. lol  
I have actually spend all night going through this whole thread, looking at pictures mostly, but reading several posts as well.  Whew, there is a lot in here!  I'm noticing that there are a lot more pebbly/textured satchels than smooth actually.  I really doubt I'll even find a smooth one after seeing this.  I think I'm being too picky after all.  I'm going to take her back out and sit with her for a couple of days and see how I feel.  I can't wait to get my Ivy one, but she's lightly pebbly too.  The SA said so, but said she was nice.  So we'll see how they compare.  Thanks for all of your thoughts and words of encouragement.


----------



## tawnycat

Here is My lavender Florentine Satchel. I love her dearly!


----------



## tawnycat

crazyforcoach09 said:


> here is my lavender


She's beautiful! We're bag twins as well. (:


----------



## Nebo

tawnycat said:


> Here is My lavender Florentine Satchel. I love her dearly!



Very pretty. That lavender is really a true lavender color, makes me think about Provanse, France and those beautiful photographs of endless lavender fields. Just so cheery but calm


----------



## tawnycat

Nebo said:


> Very pretty. That lavender is really a true lavender color, makes me think about Provanse, France and those beautiful photographs of endless lavender fields. Just so cheery but calm


Thank you..It is a very cheery color. I was torn between this and plum but I love the color. Plum is still on my wishlist though.


----------



## Nebo

Plum is really pretty as much as I can see from the photos. I remember on this thread there was a picture with three FLO's in berry colors- very pretty.


----------



## NurseAnn

Twoboyz said:


> After many long hours UPS finally showed up with my taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney. I'm glad i was home today because they marked it with signature required. I am absolutely in love with the color, style, and size. It's my first florentine satchel and I can see what all the "love" is about now!  What I'm a little bit sad about is she's a little too pebbly and there are scratches. I'm not sure if I should keep her after paying $199. I still have my ivy small satchel in the way from the ******* outlet. That one is final sale. Here she is. I'm keeping the wrapping on in case she goes back.
> 
> View attachment 2599308
> 
> View attachment 2599309



I know exactly the debate you are going through.  I went to several different Macy's stores before I found my perfect flo...just a teensy bit pebbled.  Even then I had to concede on the fact that it had some scratches.  The scratches went away almost entirely with some Apple conditioner and the pebbling seemed to lessen and soften a little with the conditioner.  I think the pebbled bag will overall soften and age nicer as well and show scratches less.  Still, though, I think I would like to get a perfectly smooth flo someday to try it out.  I love my bag either way but I didn't have to convince myself.  Make sure it's love before you really decide.  No reason to have anything but love for a Dooney right?


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> Here is My lavender Florentine Satchel. I love her dearly!




Gorgeous!  She's a real beauty.


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> I know exactly the debate you are going through.  I went to several different Macy's stores before I found my perfect flo...just a teensy bit pebbled.  Even then I had to concede on the fact that it had some scratches.  The scratches went away almost entirely with some Apple conditioner and the pebbling seemed to lessen and soften a little with the conditioner.  I think the pebbled bag will overall soften and age nicer as well and show scratches less.  Still, though, I think I would like to get a perfectly smooth flo someday to try it out.  I love my bag either way but I didn't have to convince myself.  Make sure it's love before you really decide.  No reason to have anything but love for a Dooney right?




Yes you're right, thanks. I need to love it. I wish I could condition her and then decide, but I can't. I think my Stanwich satchels ruined me because they are so smooth and smooshy. This satchel seems rough and stiff. I know she'll soften. I'll update after I get the Ivy and compare.


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  She's a real beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## Vicmarie

That taupe looks very similar to my chestnut ! I think it's beautiful ! I'd sleep on it if I was you ... But you did get it at a good deal !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> That taupe looks very similar to my chestnut ! I think it's beautiful ! I'd sleep on it if I was you ... But you did get it at a good deal !




Thank you  I might sleep on it a couple nights....


----------



## bestrdh

I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bestrdh said:


> I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:
> View attachment 2599729



Oooooh is she pretty!!!! She looks perfect...   I hope TwoBoyzs' is just as beautiful and smooth tomorrow when she receives it. I'm on a freeze till late summer but fortunately, I am somewhat content with what I have (for now) so I can only be excited for you ladies and share your joy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> She's beautiful! We're bag twins as well. (:


 

Lav TWINS!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

bestrdh said:


> I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:
> View attachment 2599729



She is really pretty! Is that the regular size?

* never mind. Its too early, lol. Now I see you said it is a small one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:
> View attachment 2599729


 
GF she BOOOOOTFUL


----------



## houstonm2198

bestrdh said:


> I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:
> View attachment 2599729


She's gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

bestrdh said:


> I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:
> View attachment 2599729




What a beautiful bag. You can tell so much more from personal pictures versus website pictures. That ivy color is truly nice. 

I have checked on the whereabouts of my lavender satchel I ordered on Monday. There's something wonderful about the feeling you get when the status says "out for delivery". Oh I'm so excited and I hope there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> crazyforcoach, your lavender is to die for! Love it!
> 
> Two boyz, your satchel is perfect! All the natural colors I have seen IRL in FLO satchels scratch easily or already had scratches on them ( Dillards). The pebbling is really minimal, nothing like in my ocean blue for example. And after you put some Apple conditioner on it and spray it, all the scratches are gonna go bye bye. Give it a chance, I really think you will love taupe, specially cause you tend to go for more classical colors.




Hey, I've been meaning to ask you - how pebbly is your ocean blue Flo? Mine is all around and consistently textured and pebbly. And she's mushy. Which is nice. And I won't or can't return her. Lol. But I've noticed every bag is different in textures. And I have a few Flos and my aqua is by far the most pebbly. I was just curious as to yours. I get paranoid about what's normal or not. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> I received my Ivy small Flo today, she is smoother which I prefer.  My lavender satchel is way pebbly but I got her at 65% off so for that price it doesn't bug me.  I just figure when I do get a smooth one it's even better especially since I've been ordering them all by phone. Back on topic here is Ms. Ivy in all her glory:
> View attachment 2599729




Beautiful!!  This makes me more anxious for mine to arrive  you are so lucky to get a smooth one. I returned an ivy to the outlet a few months ago that was so perfectly smooth. I'm kicking myself now. Enjoy!


----------



## suntenya

Bobetta said:


> Hey, I've been meaning to ask you - how pebbly is your ocean blue Flo? Mine is all around and consistently textured and pebbly. And she's mushy. Which is nice. And I won't or can't return her. Lol. But I've noticed every bag is different in textures. And I have a few Flos and my aqua is by far the most pebbly. I was just curious as to yours. I get paranoid about what's normal or not. Lol.


She posted a picture of her ocean flo, so you might be able to search for it. I remember it being pebbly all over. And it was beautiful!


----------



## Bobetta

suntenya said:


> She posted a picture of her ocean flo, so you might be able to search for it. I remember it being pebbly all over. And it was beautiful!




Yeah. I definitely recall the awesome pics. And the background that was perfect. But I don't remember seeing it very pebbly. Not like mine. I noticed it doesn't show up "as" much in pics as it does in person. And I was curious about the touch too. Mine is very textured. Not like my other bags at all. 
Thanks!


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> Hey, I've been meaning to ask you - how pebbly is your ocean blue Flo? Mine is all around and consistently textured and pebbly. And she's mushy. Which is nice. And I won't or can't return her. Lol. But I've noticed every bag is different in textures. And I have a few Flos and my aqua is by far the most pebbly. I was just curious as to yours. I get paranoid about what's normal or not. Lol.




Yep, you can see it on the pictures- it is pebbly all over.  And mushy  But, to me personally as long as the leather is not damaged, I'm fine with " flaws" ( pebbled leather)- I find them to be unique characteristics . No piece of the leather is super smooth, they would have to waste so much of it just to get the smooth parts to make bags, so Im fine with that. 
If I happened to have a super smooth one, like my salmon- great, if its a little pebbly on the back like my taupe, great. And my ocean is super pebbly and doesnt bother me a bit. 
I think that it would only bother me if it was mixed right on the front of the bag.. big pebbling and creasing vs smooth at such a focal spot.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Yep, you can see it on the pictures- it is pebbly all over.  And mushy  But, to me personally as long as the leather is not damaged, I'm fine with " flaws" ( pebbled leather)- I find them to be unique characteristics . No piece of the leather is super smooth, they would have to waste so much of it just to get the smooth parts to make bags, so Im fine with that.
> If I happened to have a super smooth one, like my salmon- great, if its a little pebbly on the back like my taupe, great. And my ocean is super pebbly and doesnt bother me a bit.
> I think that it would only bother me if it was mixed right on the front of the bag.. big pebbling and creasing vs smooth at such a focal spot.




I'm going to look up your pics again. Get a better look. I'm loving my bag. For sure. Just curious. 
And I came across a super smooth salmon mini at an outlet. Maybe some colors are more prone to be smooth than others? Not sure. And my oyster hobo is also unbelievably smooth and creamy. My taupe is mixed but subtle. And my teal is more smooth but not like my oyster. Not even close. Or the salmon I saw. Interesting. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooooh is she pretty!!!! She looks perfect...   I hope TwoBoyzs' is just as beautiful and smooth tomorrow when she receives it. I'm on a freeze till late summer but fortunately, I am somewhat content with what I have (for now) so I can only be excited for you ladies and share your joy.



Well, unfortunately I'm not going to receive my Ivy satchel today.  I noticed the charge hadn't gone through yet so I called for status.  The plus side is I had a wonderful conversation with Jill, the store manager.  She was so nice and we just talked Dooney for about 20 minutes!  She looked up some stuff for me in the system and was so helpful.  My ivy bag was sitting in her office.  She knew right away when I mentioned Ivy and my name what the problem was.  It wasn't coming up at the right price in the system yet so they were waiting for the change to go through. As of today it's correct, so it will ship out by tomorrow she said.  I will say, talking to her definitely softened the blow of not getting my satchel this week.    So with my big girl pants on....the waiting game continues.  

BTW: The Alto and Amazon are 50% off at the outlets now.  I didn't ask about any stock, but she said they love phone orders so don't hesitate to call.  She mentioned her great staff; Christine (who helped me with the Ivy and was really nice), Patty, Allison, and Faith..  I might have missed some.  She also told me that all outlet locations ship bags, but they must be the shipable ones.  Not all are shipable.  I didn't know that. I thought only some locations did that.


----------



## Springer

Still waiting on my delivery. I apologize for any questions I ask that I'm sure you ladies/gentlemen get repetitively peppered with on a regular basis. I have done a lot of reading but sometimes it feels better for someone to give the answer straight to you. 

I have placed an order for the Apple cleaner, conditioner and water/stain repellent spray. There was another brand of leather conditioner that someone commented on that it will darken the color of the handbag permanently. It was a rather odd name but I think I would recognize it if I saw it again. I'm not saying I WANT to do this but I am wondering if anyone has ever used such a conditioner because their desires effect was that they wanted their florentine satchel to be darker? What would be your opinion on how that would turn out if one was to do it to a lavender florentine? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Well, unfortunately I'm not going to receive my Ivy satchel today.  I noticed the charge hadn't gone through yet so I called for status.  The plus side is I had a wonderful conversation with Jill, the store manager.  She was so nice and we just talked Dooney for about 20 minutes!  She looked up some stuff for me in the system and was so helpful.  My ivy bag was sitting in her office.  She knew right away when I mentioned Ivy and my name what the problem was.  It wasn't coming up at the right price in the system yet so they were waiting for the change to go through. As of today it's correct, so it will ship out by tomorrow she said.  I will say, talking to her definitely softened the blow of not getting my satchel this week.    So with my big girl pants on....the waiting game continues.
> 
> BTW: The Alto and Amazon are 50% off at the outlets now.  I didn't ask about any stock, but she said they love phone orders so don't hesitate to call.  She mentioned her great staff; Christine (who helped me with the Ivy and was really nice), Patty, Allison, and Faith..  I might have missed some.  She also told me that all outlet locations ship bags, but they must be the shipable ones.  Not all are shipable.  I didn't know that. I thought only some locations did that.





I am sorry about your bag not arriving today. 

Was this the outlet person to whom you spoke with? Please forgive me if this is rude but what kind of deal did you get on your satchel? Which outlet was this as I may call and see what they have going on. Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I am sorry about your bag not arriving today.
> 
> Was this the outlet person to whom you spoke with? Please forgive me if this is rude but what kind of deal did you get on your satchel? Which outlet was this as I may call and see what they have going on. Thank you


 
Ivy is 65% off as is alot of other colors 
I recently go crimson, lavender and pink at 65 off


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I am sorry about your bag not arriving today.
> 
> Was this the outlet person to whom you spoke with? Please forgive me if this is rude but what kind of deal did you get on your satchel? Which outlet was this as I may call and see what they have going on. Thank you



No, not rude at all.  We always talk price here   I called the ******* Outlet and ordered the ivy small florentine satchel.  It is a color that is 65% off so it was $128.80 plus $7.50 shipping and tax in my state which would be around $10.  So it ends up around $145 down from $368.   I talked to Christine, and today when I called I spoke with Jill who is the store manager.  She was really nice and said they love taking phone orders so feel free to call anytime.  If they are busy when you call they will call you back.  They will look in the computer and/or call other stores to look for something that they might not have on hand. She told me all of the outlet locations will take phone orders, but it seems like three of our favorite locations are *******, DE, and Reading.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Still waiting on my delivery. I apologize for any questions I ask that I'm sure you ladies/gentlemen get repetitively peppered with on a regular basis. I have done a lot of reading but sometimes it feels better for someone to give the answer straight to you.
> 
> I have placed an order for the Apple cleaner, conditioner and water/stain repellent spray. There was another brand of leather conditioner that someone commented on that it will darken the color of the handbag permanently. It was a rather odd name but I think I would recognize it if I saw it again. I'm not saying I WANT to do this but I am wondering if anyone has ever used such a conditioner because their desires effect was that they wanted their florentine satchel to be darker? What would be your opinion on how that would turn out if one was to do it to a lavender florentine? Thank you in advance.





A YouTuber uses one by Fiebings. It's called Aussie Leather Cream and it darkens the bag because it has bees wax in it. She likes it for its conditioning properties and shine as well as as to make her bags look darker. She used it on her large Flo satchel in Natural and it did darken it. I think it's permanent and that's what she wanted. She use to have videos up about it but took them down because she didn't want the liability if someone used it and it ruined their bags. From what I saw in her videos (her camera quality isn't that good), It gave her bags a nice shine and made them softer to look. She says it also made them feel broken in. Me personally would not recommend what she uses on your lavender bag. I think the Apple Guard would do the job.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Still waiting on my delivery. I apologize for any questions I ask that I'm sure you ladies/gentlemen get repetitively peppered with on a regular basis. I have done a lot of reading but sometimes it feels better for someone to give the answer straight to you.
> 
> I have placed an order for the Apple cleaner, conditioner and water/stain repellent spray. There was another brand of leather conditioner that someone commented on that it will darken the color of the handbag permanently. It was a rather odd name but I think I would recognize it if I saw it again. I'm not saying I WANT to do this but I am wondering if anyone has ever used such a conditioner because their desires effect was that they wanted their florentine satchel to be darker? What would be your opinion on how that would turn out if one was to do it to a lavender florentine? Thank you in advance.



I use Apple, just because I know it's gentle and safe and won't compromise the look of the bag.  However, before I got Apple Brand, I ordered this from Amazon.  After reading the reveiws I thought it would be okay.  It's an oil, not a cream/lotion like Apple.  I was scared to try it so I tried it on one of my Dooney key fobs and it was not a good result.  I don't know if it was how I applied, maybe too much at one time, but it went on unevenly and made the leather much darker.  It might have lightened back up a little bit, but the uneven application is what worried me.  So you might want to be very careful with oil conditioners.   

http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Afterlife-Conditioner-Restorer-Furniture/dp/B00CNI1SDA


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> No, not rude at all.  We always talk price here   I called the ******* Outlet and ordered the ivy small florentine satchel.  It is a color that is 65% off so it was $128.80 plus $7.50 shipping and tax in my state which would be around $10.  So it ends up around $145 down from $368.   I talked to Christine, and today when I called I spoke with Jill who is the store manager.  She was really nice and said they love taking phone orders so feel free to call anytime.  If they are busy when you call they will call you back.  They will look in the computer and/or call other stores to look for something that they might not have on hand. She told me all of the outlet locations will take phone orders, but it seems like three of our favorite locations are *******, DE, and Reading.


I tried calling the ******* location and no one answers the phone. 8606693559?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I tried calling the ******* location and no one answers the phone. 8606693559?



That is the correct number.  Maybe they were busy and couldn't get to the phone.  Maybe try again in a little bit?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, thank you for the update on a new shopping"location". Will call them too, once I'm out of my bag ban. 

I'm sorry you didnt get your bag, but it is nice of them to hold it for you, to have the right price charged. Until then, maybe you can enjoy that gorgeous taupe, take it out for a spin  

Springer, maybe you are talking about Obenauf's heavy duty LP? I have read about it too, but just because it was waxy I didnt want to mess with the application. I like Apple so far- the cleaner, conditioner, all of it. 

The cleaner ( not the conditioner) did wipe of some of the dye on my Vince Camuto black satchel. But I'm blaming that on bad dying process, not the product.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, thank you for the update on a new shopping"location". Will call them too, once I'm out of my bag ban.
> 
> I'm sorry you didnt get your bag, but it is nice of them to hold it for you, to have the right price charged. Until then, maybe you can enjoy that gorgeous taupe, take it out for a spin
> 
> Springer, maybe you are talking about Obenauf's heavy duty LP? I have read about it too, but just because it was waxy I didnt want to mess with the application. I like Apple so far- the cleaner, conditioner, all of it.
> 
> The cleaner ( not the conditioner) did wipe of some of the dye on my Vince Camuto black satchel. But I'm blaming that on bad dying process, not the product.




You're welcome . ******* was recommended on the forum so I just thought if try (I've had such rotten luck with service in many respects lately). You are doing very well on your ban. I need to follow your example


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> That is the correct number.  Maybe they were busy and couldn't get to the phone.  Maybe try again in a little bit?




Oh dear Lord they answered the phone the next time I called. I asked her, it was Christine, what sale prices they had on their "regular, largest size" florentine satchels. She said 65% off, some other percent off(might have been 50%) and then 20% percent off. I asked her what colors they had in the largest size of the satchel and she said it depends on what percentage off. I said 65%. She said raspberry, teal and I stopped right there because I love teal. She said before tax it was $128, I asked her if I could please have that as I have not seen the color teal offered in this satchel anywhere. She took my information and said if it's not shipped out tomorrow then it will be shipped out Monday. I cannot believe I just bought another one of these bags but I could NOT pass that price up in the color teal. Ohhhhhhhhh I am so bad.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, thank you for the update on a new shopping"location". Will call them too, once I'm out of my bag ban.
> 
> I'm sorry you didnt get your bag, but it is nice of them to hold it for you, to have the right price charged. Until then, maybe you can enjoy that gorgeous taupe, take it out for a spin
> 
> Springer, maybe you are talking about Obenauf's heavy duty LP? I have read about it too, but just because it was waxy I didnt want to mess with the application. I like Apple so far- the cleaner, conditioner, all of it.
> 
> The cleaner ( not the conditioner) did wipe of some of the dye on my Vince Camuto black satchel. But I'm blaming that on bad dying process, not the product.




Yes! It was Obenauf's that I had read that about.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh dear Lord they answered the phone the next time I called. I asked her, it was Christine, what sale prices they had on their "regular, largest size" florentine satchels. She said 65% off, some other percent off(might have been 50%) and then 20% percent off. I asked her what colors they had in the largest size of the satchel and she said it depends on what percentage off. I said 65%. She said raspberry, teal and I stopped right there because I love teal. She said before tax it was $128, I asked her if I could please have that as I have not seen the color teal offered in this satchel anywhere. She took my information and said if it's not shipped out tomorrow then it will be shipped out Monday. I cannot believe I just bought another one of these bags but I could NOT pass that price up in the color teal. Ohhhhhhhhh I am so bad.




The teal is so gorgeous!  I have the double strap tassel shopper. When I talked to Jill earlier she said they had a few teal satchels. $128 sounds like the price of the small satchel. The large one is $139 at 65% off. If I didn't already have the tassel satchel in teal I surely would want one in the small satchel.  Congrats. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> Oh dear Lord they answered the phone the next time I called. I asked her, it was Christine, what sale prices they had on their "regular, largest size" florentine satchels. She said 65% off, some other percent off(might have been 50%) and then 20% percent off. I asked her what colors they had in the largest size of the satchel and she said it depends on what percentage off. I said 65%. She said raspberry, teal and I stopped right there because I love teal. She said before tax it was $128, I asked her if I could please have that as I have not seen the color teal offered in this satchel anywhere. She took my information and said if it's not shipped out tomorrow then it will be shipped out Monday. I cannot believe I just bought another one of these bags but I could NOT pass that price up in the color teal. Ohhhhhhhhh I am so bad.




The price was $139, not $138.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> The teal is so gorgeous!  I have the double strap tassel shopper. When I talked to Jill earlier she said they had a few teal satchels. $128 sounds like the price of the small satchel. The large one is $139 at 65% off. If I didn't already have the tassel satchel in teal I surely would want one in the small satchel.  Congrats. It's gorgeous.




Christine was VERY helpful and polite but she probably thinks I'm a crazy woman. I called her back just to double check that I had requested the right style and size of satchel, which at that time she corrected me on the correct price of $139, but I couldn't believe what a deal this was that I actually called her back to make sure I hadn't lost my mind. She said that there was only one teal left in the large satchel size. Man I lucked out.


----------



## Springer

My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yes you did...and you're not a crazy woman. You're just a Dooneynista who knows what she likes   I can't wait to see it. You'll probably be getting it around the same time I get my Ivy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415




She's a beauty!  The color is so rich. Congrats.


----------



## houstonm2198

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415


Twins!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> She's a beauty!  The color is so rich. Congrats.




Thank you. I am very happy with the color. The texture of this one is a little different than my natural satchel. The natural is more slick/smooth/shiny. This one has an ever so slight texture to it and is more matte than shiny. It is however the same throughout the entire bag so it is consistent in its appearance to which I am satisfied with. If it had all kinda of various wild funk flying every where I doubt I would have liked it. Just that it's uniform throughout is fine with me. I do notice that it appears stiffer than my natural. I will put pictures for comparison.


----------



## Nebo

Springer, lavender is gorgeous, but the link on the second picture isnt working*.. maybe its just me?

I was debating with myself this morning like an addict- " call the outlet, just to check what colors they have on 65% off, there is no harm, really. You are not gonna buy anything, just check".. Well, I know myself, I will buy a bag as soon as she mentions a color I like/want.

It is soooo hard. Only thing Im comforting my self with is the fact that I wouldnt be able to take all of  them to Europe with me anyway, so might as well wait.

*link is working properly, its my silly connection.


----------



## Springer

houstonm2198 said:


> Twins!  She's gorgeous!




Thank you very much


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Springer, lavender is gorgeous, but the link on the second picture isnt working.. maybe its just me?
> 
> I was debating with myself this morning like an addict- " call the outlet, just to check what colors they have on 65% off, there is no harm, really. You are not gonna buy anything, just check".. Well, I know myself, I will buy a bag as soon as she mentions a color I like/want.
> 
> It is soooo hard. Only thing Im comforting my self with is the fact that I wouldnt be able to take all of  them to Europe with me anyway, so might as well wait.




I will try to resubmit those pictures. I have trouble with technology quite often. 

Yes, I should have never made that call. I had vowed to save a little every month so that when fall came, I was going to purchase the satchel in black most likely. I have never had a black handbag and thought it would be good for fall and winter. Due to me seeing this beautiful teal color while looking up pictures of this bag and then not finding it available for purchase anywhere, when she said teal was available in the large size, I rudely shrieked into the phone that THAT is the one I want! I have seen a few posters mention that they put themselves on a "bag freeze". I am now joining that club. I am now on a bag freeze until August. As long as I never call that outlet again I feel confident I will remain true to my word.


----------



## Springer

I hope this one works, if not I will blame it on the app even though I'm sure it's me messing it up somehow someway.


----------



## princess69

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nebo

I can see the first one, the natural one, but not the other one. Are the pictures sized to 1000/1500 width? I dont know what else could it be, besides them being to big. 

Anyway, now I can see the natural and then go one page back to see the lavender. Your natural is really nice too. 

I have a black Vince Camuto billy satchel with gold hardware and the same boots. I would like to get a black FLO too, it would go better with my other shoes then the black I have right now. Only thing was, the big black FLO I've seen  on one lady the other day, looked too plasticy.The leather looked just way too shiny and thin. So this will definitely be a purchase where I will have to see the bag in person.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I will try to resubmit those pictures. I have trouble with technology quite often.
> 
> Yes, I should have never made that call. I had vowed to save a little every month so that when fall came, I was going to purchase the satchel in black most likely. I have never had a black handbag and thought it would be good for fall and winter. Due to me seeing this beautiful teal color while looking up pictures of this bag and then not finding it available for purchase anywhere, when she said teal was available in the large size, I rudely shrieked into the phone that THAT is the one I want! I have seen a few posters mention that they put themselves on a "bag freeze". I am now joining that club. I am now on a bag freeze until August. As long as I never call that outlet again I feel confident I will remain true to my word.




The only problem is there are a bunch of Dooney shows on QVC this weekend. Does breaking a freeze count if it's on Easy Pay


----------



## Nebo

Its funny though, I didnt really like the Bristol satchel in Florentine at first. It looked too small IRL, but I've seen a black one at Dillards and the leather was just so amazing. perfectly smooth, not shiny ( it would get nice and shiny with use, but not that fake shine I dread), more on the matte side and just gorgeous.

Maybe I would consider a black Bristol FLO if I couldnt find the exact same leather in the satchel FLO line.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> The only problem is there are a bunch of Dooney shows on QVC this weekend. Does breaking a freeze count if it's on Easy Pay



Do you need us, enablers, to tell you not to do it?  I guess it doesnt , if you can stop at one bag


----------



## Springer

princess69 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!




Thank you


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I can see the first one, the natural one, but not the other one. Are the pictures sized to 1000/1500 width? I dont know what else could it be, besides them being to big.
> 
> Anyway, now I can see the natural and then go one page back to see the lavender. Your natural is really nice too.
> 
> I have a black Vince Camuto billy satchel with gold hardware and the same boots. I would like to get a black FLO too, it would go better with my other shoes then the black I have right now. Only thing was, the big black FLO I've seen  on one lady the other day, looked too plasticy.The leather looked just way too shiny and thin. So this will definitely be a purchase where I will have to see the bag in person.




Thank you. The natural is the handbag equivalent to a first born child, he's my first baby. The first of soon to be 4 babies in two months. Mama needs to reign herself in!


----------



## seton

Springer said:


> Yes! It was Obenauf's that I had read that about.



Then u misread. I was the one who complained about it and it was about using *Blackrock Leather n Rich*. Obenauf was fine.


----------



## Springer

I wonder how the outlet had the bag I wanted in teal when I couldn't find teal anywhere?


----------



## Springer

seton said:


> Then u misread. I was the one who complained about it and it was about using *Blackrock Leather n Rich*. Obenauf was fine.




Indeed, it looks like I misread.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415


Bag twins. Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> View attachment 2600426
> 
> View attachment 2600427
> 
> 
> I hope this one works, if not I will blame it on the app even though I'm sure it's me messing it up somehow someway.


Both r sooooo booootful


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Both r sooooo booootful




Thank you. I'm very happy with them. Still can't believe I have been missing out on all these years that I could have been enjoying this quality of handbag. I also can't believe I how many I have purchased. I cannot wait to see this teal one that will soon be on its way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Thank you. I'm very happy with them. Still can't believe I have been missing out on all these years that I could have been enjoying this quality of handbag. I also can't believe I how many I have purchased. I cannot wait to see this teal one that will soon be on its way.


I have teal but in the dillen line


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have teal but in the dillen line




I have a royal blue satchel in the Dillen. It's my "bad weather bag" I carry instead of florentine if it's raining.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415




Oh my.... What a beautiful bag! That color is very pretty. She looks like a slight pebbly texture but it looks good on her. Congrats on your newest baby.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my.... What a beautiful bag! That color is very pretty. She looks like a slight pebbly texture but it looks good on her. Congrats on your newest baby.




Thank you. I am very happy with her.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Hi ladies I'm new to the forum but not new to D&B. 

Has anyone ordered their satchel online from Macys? I'm curious if it will arrive all wrapped up with the handles and hardware covered or not. I wanted to purchase the bag from my local Belk store but their bags aren't wrapped up and are out for display so the two they have in stock don't look too great.


----------



## bestrdh

Ok teal AND raspberry now 65% off too???  I just got Ivy... Can I justify teal too??  Anyone have both and can share pics??  OH my... I'm bad I just ordered 2 Toledos today...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Check the video on QVC for a good side by side comparison... ivy and teal are very close, but you can tell a difference

Edited because I lose all ability to spell after 9pm...


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> Hi ladies I'm new to the forum but not new to D&B.
> 
> Has anyone ordered their satchel online from Macys? I'm curious if it will arrive all wrapped up with the handles and hardware covered or not. I wanted to purchase the bag from my local Belk store but their bags aren't wrapped up and are out for display so the two they have in stock don't look too great.



I got my first florentine satchel from macys back in March. I was there to purchase the satchel but the only one in natural they had there was a floor model that you could tell had been roughly handled by who knows how many people. They had none in the back. The sales associate offered to order one to have sent to my house. It arrived a week later wrapped up like Fort Knox and in perfect condition. Took forever to get all the plastic wrappings off all of it.  I dont know if that is the norm but that was MY experience with Macy's. Things turned out quite nicely.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I got my first florentine satchel from macys back in March. I was there to purchase the satchel but the only one in natural they had there was a floor model that you could tell had been roughly handled by who knows how many people. They had none in the back. The sales associate offered to order one to have sent to my house. It arrived a week later wrapped up like Fort Knox and in perfect condition. Took forever to get all the plastic wrappings off all of it.  I dont know if that is the norm but that was MY experience with Macy's. Things turned out quite nicely.


My experience has been the same


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> Ok teal AND raspberry now 65% off too???  I just got Ivy... Can I justify teal too??  Anyone have both and can share pics??  OH my... I'm bad I just ordered 2 Toledos today...




I want the teal too! I'm having the same dilemma. I just ordered the Ivy satchel but probably would rather have teal. I have the double strap tassel satchel in teal already so I didn't want to have two teal bags.  I don't carry my teal bag that much because it's a little big for my needs. The teal is a rich blue green. When my Ivy comes next week I'd be able to take a picture for you, but all the teal at the outlets might be gone by then.   Yes QVC's video presentation is a good depiction.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Springer said:


> I got my first florentine satchel from macys back in March. I was there to purchase the satchel but the only one in natural they had there was a floor model that you could tell had been roughly handled by who knows how many people. They had none in the back. The sales associate offered to order one to have sent to my house. It arrived a week later wrapped up like Fort Knox and in perfect condition. Took forever to get all the plastic wrappings off all of it.  I dont know if that is the norm but that was MY experience with Macy's. Things turned out quite nicely.





Thanks so much! I ordered it tonight in natural and I'm so excited!


----------



## A.McFMLY

Gilmoregirl said:


> My experience has been the same





Great, thanks!


----------



## bestrdh

Ok so I just saw the qvc video and the Ivy and Teal do look very similar to justify both.  I think I would've preferred teal but the Ivy is beautiful too.  Thanks for suggesting the video, it really helped


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415


Very beautiful bag, and lovely color!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

You all are giving me flo fever again !! I'm not even done paying for one of my easy pays ! Lol  there's just nothing like a dooney flo


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> Thanks so much! I ordered it tonight in natural and I'm so excited!




Yay! I know the excitement you speak of very very well!


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> Thanks so much! I ordered it tonight in natural and I'm so excited!




Congrats.  I can't wait to hear what you think and hopefully we can see pictures?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> You all are giving me flo fever again !! I'm not even done paying for one of my easy pays ! Lol  there's just nothing like a dooney flo




I have Flo fever again too. Flo satchel fever.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats.  I can't wait to hear what you think and hopefully we can see pictures?


Yes of course! I've been visiting 'her' in Belk for a few weeks trying to decide which color and so on. I'll probably examine it with OCD precision to make sure she is perfect before I officially adopt her LOL. I had a hard time deciding between natural, chestnut and the dark brown. I hope I like the natural as much as I think I will


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> Yes of course! I've been visiting 'her' in Belk for a few weeks trying to decide which color and so on. I'll probably examine it with OCD precision to make sure she is perfect before I officially adopt her LOL. I had a hard time deciding between natural, chestnut and the dark brown. I hope I like the natural as much as I think I will





Oh I bet you will!  The natural is such a beautiful classic color that goes with everything. It's also fun to watch the color change and patina over time.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I bet you will!  The natural is such a beautiful classic color that goes with everything. It's also fun to watch the color change and patina over time.


Do you know of any shared photos on the forum that show how the satchel or florentine leather in general have aged and changed? I really have no idea what to expect over time.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Springer said:


> My lavender florentine satchel has arrived. It is a beautiful color. I tried to get two different lighting pictures. One inside and one outside.
> 
> View attachment 2600414
> 
> View attachment 2600415


Oh she is beautiful! The color is stunning!!


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> Do you know of any shared photos on the forum that show how the satchel or florentine leather in general have aged and changed? I really have no idea what to expect over time.



I found a good video on youtube.  She's got a review of her natural satchel one year after getting it.  Hopefully this link works.  Her youtube name is tortoisebeauty. She's very informative.  It's a great video.  Other than this, you might also find pictures of preowned bags on ebay.  I sometimes look on there to get an idea of what they might look like down the road.  I'm sure I saw some in this thread when I looked through the whole thing the other night, but it took a long time.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JaLB2OG_Y


----------



## A.McFMLY

Twoboyz said:


> I found a good video on youtube.  She's got a review of her natural satchel one year after getting it.  Hopefully this link works.  Her youtube name is tortoisebeauty. She's very informative.  It's a great video.  Other than this, you might also find pictures of preowned bags on ebay.  I sometimes look on there to get an idea of what they might look like down the road.  I'm sure I saw some in this thread when I looked through the whole thing the other night, but it took a long time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JaLB2OG_Y


Oh that's awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> Oh she is beautiful! The color is stunning!!




Thank you. I took a step outside my comfort zone when I chose the lavender. Used to more neutral colors as far as handbags. From the first time I saw it I just thought it was so pretty.


----------



## Springer

To anyone who wants to answer this question: do you have a personal preference when it comes to the different seasons as far as what color handbag you want and don't want to carry certain times of the year? My mother and I had this discussion last winter when we met to go shopping and I was carrying a white handbag. She was displeased, not in a mean way of course but she said I should be carrying black or a darker color during the winter and save the white for spring/summer.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> To anyone who wants to answer this question: do you have a personal preference when it comes to the different seasons as far as what color handbag you want and don't want to carry certain times of the year? My mother and I had this discussion last winter when we met to go shopping and I was carrying a white handbag. She was displeased, not in a mean way of course but she said I should be carrying black or a darker color during the winter and save the white for spring/summer.


I carry whatever when ever no matter the season. I change bags daily. I wear patent, pebble or saff or snow.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Springer said:


> To anyone who wants to answer this question: do you have a personal preference when it comes to the different seasons as far as what color handbag you want and don't want to carry certain times of the year? My mother and I had this discussion last winter when we met to go shopping and I was carrying a white handbag. She was displeased, not in a mean way of course but she said I should be carrying black or a darker color during the winter and save the white for spring/summer.


I personally love white in the winter. For me it depends on the style and material of the bag more than the color of the bag when it comes to the seasons. A gorgeous large leather handbag, such as the Florentine Satchel, works in any color for any season in my opinion. I just think it really depends on the style of the bag. But really, if you like the color then use it anytime you please


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I carry whatever when ever no matter the season. I change bags daily. I wear patent, pebble or saff or snow.




That's how I have always been. Do not care what color I carry when. Didn't matter the color and the season. However once I got my first flo satchel, my mind came up with a justification to consider getting a black one to carry in the fall and winter.


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> I personally love white in the winter. For me it depends on the style and material of the bag more than the color of the bag when it comes to the seasons. A gorgeous large leather handbag, such as the Florentine Satchel, works in any color for any season in my opinion. I just think it really depends on the style of the bag. But really, if you like the color then use it anytime you please




I agree. One would think even those with color and season preferences could appreciate the magnificence of the florentine satchel to pay no mind to color and season. 

I swear this handbag is almost as addictive as a drug. After my last purchase, which was from that wonderful outlet I was referred to, I'm trying to get the deal I got out of my mind and not call back to see what other colors are available in the large flo at 65% off. As far as I know, it was raspberry and teal but I cut her off by going crazy when she said teal so she never got the chance to name, if any, the rest of the large 65% off satchels.


----------



## seton

i think it depends on where u are.
in cali, white is a yr long color. 
i live in the NE where there are def seasons. i would never use a bordeaux or forrest green bag in the summer.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Thank you. I took a step outside my comfort zone when I chose the lavender. Used to more neutral colors as far as handbags. From the first time I saw it I just thought it was so pretty.


I live n PA and i use all my bags all year!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Springer said:


> To anyone who wants to answer this question: do you have a personal preference when it comes to the different seasons as far as what color handbag you want and don't want to carry certain times of the year? My mother and I had this discussion last winter when we met to go shopping and I was carrying a white handbag. She was displeased, not in a mean way of course but she said I should be carrying black or a darker color during the winter and save the white for spring/summer.




I change purses with the seasons. I save white for summer only as we get a lot of rain during the spring months and I don't want to ruin a good white bag. However, I would still carry a bone or ivory bag in the winter. Some say red is another year round color but I won't carry my red suede bag unless it's winter. For me, suede anything belongs to the winter months. These are my personal preferences. I love seeing anyone else carrying any kind of bag any time of the year!


----------



## coachinut

Seeing as I don't see many florentine edges in this forum, here she is!



Miss Florentine Edge Medium Savannah Satchel in Royal Blue!
(Yay, I can join the Florentine club now!  )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> To anyone who wants to answer this question: do you have a personal preference when it comes to the different seasons as far as what color handbag you want and don't want to carry certain times of the year? My mother and I had this discussion last winter when we met to go shopping and I was carrying a white handbag. She was displeased, not in a mean way of course but she said I should be carrying black or a darker color during the winter and save the white for spring/summer.




No, I don't have a preference... I carry ALL my bags ALL year around. I change my bags almost daily as well.  I'm not one that follows fashion trends/fads and what "they" consider ok to wear and when. I'll pull out a black bag in Spring/Summer with light colored maxi dress and I'll carry my Bone/Light colored bags in the Fall/Winter. And I still look good. Haha!!! Great discussion.


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> Seeing as I don't see many florentine edges in this forum, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Edge Medium Savannah Satchel in Royal Blue!
> 
> (Yay, I can join the Florentine club now!  )




Welcome to the club!! She's a beauty.


----------



## lnw85

Hi ladies - 

I have been obsessing over the Flo satchel in Lavender - seeing your pictures and hearing about the great deals you have gotten at the outlet has me sold!

I'm going to be calling later today (when they're actually open) and hopefully score one for myself.  

Hope they still have one available for me


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, I don't have a preference... I carry ALL my bags ALL year around. I change my bags almost daily as well.  I'm not one that follows fashion trends/fads and what "they" consider ok to wear and when. I'll pull out a black bag in Spring/Summer with light colored maxi dress and I'll carry my Bone/Light colored bags in the Fall/Winter. And I still look good. Haha!!! Great discussion.


Same here. Andy darker bag hawwwww wit a white dress in the summer. Work it !!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

coachinut said:


> Seeing as I don't see many florentine edges in this forum, here she is!
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Edge Medium Savannah Satchel in Royal Blue!
> (Yay, I can join the Florentine club now!  )


She's pretty! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## houstonm2198

Springer said:


> To anyone who wants to answer this question: do you have a personal preference when it comes to the different seasons as far as what color handbag you want and don't want to carry certain times of the year? My mother and I had this discussion last winter when we met to go shopping and I was carrying a white handbag. She was displeased, not in a mean way of course but she said I should be carrying black or a darker color during the winter and save the white for spring/summer.


I live in Texas so I wear my bags all year around, but I grew up in Charleston, SC, we would change our bags with the seasons.


----------



## A.McFMLY

coachinut said:


> Seeing as I don't see many florentine edges in this forum, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Edge Medium Savannah Satchel in Royal Blue!
> 
> (Yay, I can join the Florentine club now!  )




Oh I love your bag!! 


Roll Tide!


----------



## A.McFMLY

Question about Dooney Factory Stores, do they carry the same bags, colors and prices as department stores? I'll be near a store in Destin, FL next month and hoping to drop in. Just curious what to expect. I may get sick if they carry the florentine satchel in natural for fraction of the full price I paid at Macys. 




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> Question about Dooney Factory Stores, do they carry the same bags, colors and prices as department stores? I'll be near a store in Destin, FL next month and hoping to drop in. Just curious what to expect. I may get sick if they carry the florentine satchel in natural for fraction of the full price I paid at Macys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!




Yes the factory stores are the same bags. However they don't always have some styles you see in stores yet, if they are newer styles especially. It usually takes a little while for them to show up at the outlet. Then it's hit or miss what they have. I find they usually have a good selection though, meaning they have a good selection of colors when they have a certain style. It really is a great place to shop for these bags. They always seem to have the florentine satchels in the classic colors, but they usually don't get to the deep discounts. I believe I have only seen the natural at 30% off, which it probably still is now.  Usually it's the natural, chestnut, black, Tmoro, red, and navy that seem to stay at 30% off. It's still a pretty good discount though. It's fun to go. You should definitely try to get there.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Twoboyz said:


> Yes the factory stores are the same bags. However they don't always have some styles you see in stores yet, if they are newer styles especially. It usually takes a little while for them to show up at the outlet. Then it's hit or miss what they have. I find they usually have a good selection though, meaning they have a good selection of colors when they have a certain style. It really is a great place to shop for these bags. They always seem to have the florentine satchels in the classic colors, but they usually don't get to the deep discounts. I believe I have only seen the natural at 30% off, which it probably still is now.  Usually it's the natural, chestnut, black, Tmoro, red, and navy that seem to stay at 30% off. It's still a pretty good discount though. It's fun to go. You should definitely try to get there.


I plan to go for sure. Think I'd like to get the satchel in a bold color too. Then again maybe I should stay far far away LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> I plan to go for sure. Think I'd like to get the satchel in a bold color too. Then again maybe I should stay far far away LOL




Haha, yes it's a catch 22 for sure. I can't seem to stay away no matter how bad for me it is though.


----------



## apurselover

coachinut said:


> Seeing as I don't see many florentine edges in this forum, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Edge Medium Savannah Satchel in Royal Blue!
> (Yay, I can join the Florentine club now!  )



So pretty,  and different.  Love the color.


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone here have the Croco Fino Florentine satchel? If so, what do you think and how long have you had it? How is it wearing?


----------



## Twoboyz

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here have the Croco Fino Florentine satchel? If so, what do you think and how long have you had it? How is it wearing?




Hi Chowlover2,

I recently posted about my Croco fino and how it was wearing. It's the thread called "Croco fino wear and tear". I can't post the link on my iPad, but it's not too far down the list if threads. I've had mine since Christmas and I love it. I have only carried it for about a month and then switched to other bags. I carry it now and then. The thread will tell you how it's wearing. It's on sale now for 65% off at the outlets.


----------



## chowlover2

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Chowlover2,
> 
> I recently posted about my Croco fino and how it was wearing. It's the thread called "Croco fino wear and tear". I can't post the link on my iPad, but it's not too far down the list if threads. I've had mine since Christmas and I love it. I have only carried it for about a month and then switched to other bags. I carry it now and then. The thread will tell you how it's wearing. It's on sale now for 65% off at the outlets.




Thanks so much!


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome to the club!! She's a beauty.





houstonm2198 said:


> She's pretty! Congrats and welcome!





A.McFMLY said:


> Oh I love your bag!!
> 
> 
> Roll Tide!





apurselover said:


> So pretty,  and different.  Love the color.



Thank you so much everyone!! She's so soft and smells so good. I swear, that leather smell is addicting.


----------



## lnw85

I have to thank all of you because I called the ******* outlet and was able to order the Flo Satchel in Lavender... I can't believe I was able to get such a great deal on this bag.  I will post pics when she arrives.  Thanks again to all of you for the information and pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

lnw85 said:


> I have to thank all of you because I called the ******* outlet and was able to order the Flo Satchel in Lavender... I can't believe I was able to get such a great deal on this bag.  I will post pics when she arrives.  Thanks again to all of you for the information and pictures!




Congrats!  It's so pretty, I bet you're going to love it. I can't wait to see pictures. All of you girs with that beautiful lavender have me thinking about it now....and I don't need to be thinking about another bag


----------



## Springer

lnw85 said:


> I have to thank all of you because I called the ******* outlet and was able to order the Flo Satchel in Lavender... I can't believe I was able to get such a great deal on this bag.  I will post pics when she arrives.  Thanks again to all of you for the information and pictures!




Congratulations! I received lavender Flo last week. She is very pretty. I bet you are so excited! I ordered a Flo in teal from that same outlet on either Thursday or Friday. I can't remember. No no I think it was Thursday. I just checked my email and I was sent a shipping notice and a way to track it late Thursday. But when I click on the link, it doesn't take me to a specific tracking number. It might have messed up. I'm not sure when it will get here but I'm excited. Another poster is expecting a bag, ivy I do believe, about the same time mine will arrive. Hopefully we will all have pretty pictures to post! I wish I had an idea about how long their shipping takes though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Congratulations! I received lavender Flo last week. She is very pretty. I bet you are so excited! I ordered a Flo in teal from that same outlet on either Thursday or Friday. I can't remember. No no I think it was Thursday. I just checked my email and I was sent a shipping notice and a way to track it late Thursday. But when I click on the link, it doesn't take me to a specific tracking number. It might have messed up. I'm not sure when it will get here but I'm excited. Another poster is expecting a bag, ivy I do believe, about the same time mine will arrive. Hopefully we will all have pretty pictures to post! I wish I had an idea about how long their shipping takes though.




Hi Springer,

That's was me. I'm expecting the ivy. Mine shipped last Thursday evening. I also got a tracking email and the link is invalid because it doesn't contain the tracking number. I guess I'll just get a surprise. I'm guessing it will be either Tuesday or Wednesday.  I'm anxious and excited.


----------



## bestrdh

I just ordered Teal even though I have Ivy....I just kept thinking about her so I went ahead!!  Only one bag on my radar now and will be on a bag ban for a while!!!


----------



## addict2coach

Just got her last week! My 1st Dooney&Bourke florentine satchel in natural..and I'm in!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

addict2coach said:


> Just got her last week! My 1st Dooney&Bourke florentine satchel in natural..and I'm in!!




So beautiful!!! You can't go wrong with the Natural Flo Sat.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... 

If you could get one of these bags, which would you all prefer...The Small Flo Satchel or the Croco Fino Satchel? 
I'm thinking of Taupe in either bag. 

I'm torn!!!


----------



## addict2coach

PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful!!! You can't go wrong with the Natural Flo Sat.


Thank you!! yes..indeed! It goes with everything and very good quality also! I'm still getting used to with the weight of the bag. Otherwise, It's a gorgeous bag! I'm very happy with my purchased


----------



## Twoboyz

addict2coach said:


> Just got her last week! My 1st Dooney&Bourke florentine satchel in natural..and I'm in!!




She looks perfect!! I can see why you love her. Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> If you could get one of these bags, which would you all prefer...The Small Flo Satchel or the Croco Fino Satchel?
> I'm thinking of Taupe in either bag.
> 
> I'm torn!!!




I was torn on those two too. I went with the Flo because I didn't have one yet (only the Stanwich) and I already had a Croco fino. It's a tough call and just a matter of preference. Maybe since you already have your moss Flo satchel you might opt for the Croco fino? It's a little stiffer and more structured, but more weather resistant so more carefree in terms of watching the weather and if you can wear her on any given day. I do find the Croco a little more formal looking, maybe it's the slight sheen, I don't know.  Also the taupe Croco fino has a lot of contrast in the veining so it can look more "busy" whereas the Flo satchel is uniform. They are both so pretty!


----------



## addict2coach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> If you could get one of these bags, which would you all prefer...The Small Flo Satchel or the Croco Fino Satchel?
> I'm thinking of Taupe in either bag.
> 
> I'm torn!!!


I would prefer the small flo satchel ..just can't get enough of this model!! I was thinking about getting it also but in red color..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you both!!! I'm still torn but I'm leaning more towards the Small Flo (Taupe)... Only because like TB said, the Croco Fino in general is more formal/dressy and the Taupe in that material has lots of contrast. I think  I'd be limited with what I can wear it with due the beautiful weird colored veining. I may be limited to Solids only because it's a busy bag. Ok, this is getting to be too much work for a girl that's supposed to be on a bag freeze. . Sighing! 

TB... What thread is your black large Nylon bag on? Im thinking of that one too. Ut oh... Here I go again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

addict2coach said:


> I would prefer the small flo satchel ..just can't get enough of this model!! I was thinking about getting it also but in red color..




Thank you!!  Yeah, that's where I'm leaning... That red is one beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you both!!! I'm still torn but I'm leaning more towards the Small Flo (Taupe)... Only because like TB said, the Croco Fino in general is more formal/dressy and the Taupe in that material has lots of contrast. I think  I'd be limited with what I can wear it with due the beautiful weird colored veining. I may be limited to Solids only because it's a busy bag. Ok, this is getting to be too much work for a girl that's supposed to be on a bag freeze. . Sighing!
> 
> TB... What thread is your black large Nylon bag on? Im thinking of that one too. Ut oh... Here I go again.



I think that's a good choice.  It will go with just about everything!  BTW, did you find your Toledo mail satchel? 

I like the nylon bag.  I've only carried it twice.  I'm finding it's very, very casual so I tend not to carry it to work, even though we are pretty casual there.  It's in my thread called "Chelsea Nubuk Poll Please Help.  I hope this link works.  It's post #13 in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/chelsea-nubuk-poll-please-help-864736.html#post26616547


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Yes, I agree...The Taupe will fit my wardrobe better. I've changed my mind again about the mail bag. I think I want the Nylon large pocket satchel in Khaki/black trim and the Taupe Flo and I'll be satisfied for a bit. But I keep thinking of this bag freeze that I'm trying to stick too. 
I was trying to find a nice blue bag, like Flo Sat in Ocean Blue but can never find one. I don't really see any other bags in that lighter blue that I like. I have almost all colors except a nice blue bag other than Royal Blue. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## bestrdh

Woo-hoo!!  3 packages came home today!!  Pics to come...


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> Woo-hoo!!  3 packages came home today!!  Pics to come...



Woo hoo is right!  How exciting.  You're going to be busy for a little while unpacking and drooling. :giggles:  No packages for me yet.  I guess it will be tomorrow. I will live vicariously though you today.


----------



## A.McFMLY

addict2coach said:


> Just got her last week! My 1st Dooney&Bourke florentine satchel in natural..and I'm in!!




So pretty!! 




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Nebo

addict2coach said:


> Just got her last week! My 1st Dooney&Bourke florentine satchel in natural..and I'm in!!


She looks pretty!


----------



## bestrdh

Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Uhhh... I'm at a loss for words!! Those bags are beautiful!! You must be a happy girl tonight. . Congrats on finally receiving your new babies.

I would love to see mod shots of what you pair them up with, especially the pink.


----------



## Nebo

bestrdh said:


> View attachment 2605844
> View attachment 2605845
> View attachment 2605846
> 
> 
> Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!



They are all lovely. Pink is not really my color, but it is lovely non the less. How would you describe crimson?

Aqua.. I will repeat myself and say- that bag is gorgeous, one of the blue bags I want sooo bad.


----------



## bestrdh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... I'm at a loss for words!! Those bags are beautiful!! You must be a happy girl tonight. . Congrats on finally receiving your new babies.
> 
> I would love to see mod shots of what you pair them up with, especially the pink.



I'm a dental hygienist and I can tell you right now I would pair it with scrubs and not matching because I never match since my scrubs are set for different days....that's why I have so many bags because I really don't have a "wardrobe", so my bags are the only real variable in my daily get-up


----------



## bestrdh

Nebo said:


> They are all lovely. Pink is not really my color, but it is lovely non the less. How would you describe crimson?
> 
> Aqua.. I will repeat myself and say- that bag is gorgeous, one of the blue bags I want sooo bad.



Crimson is like a deep reddish-brown, beautiful  I'm so glad I was able to get the aqua again!   My other one was smoother which I prefer but this one is lovely as well!


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> View attachment 2605844
> View attachment 2605845
> View attachment 2605846
> 
> 
> Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!




They are beautiful. I don't know which one is my favorite. They are all unique. I'm not too much of a pink bag girl either. I mean I love the color, but I don't see myself carrying one. I have to say she commands presence! I think she would be cute with scrubs  congrats in your little haul.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> If you could get one of these bags, which would you all prefer...The Small Flo Satchel or the Croco Fino Satchel?
> I'm thinking of Taupe in either bag.
> 
> I'm torn!!!




I like both a lot , have you been able to handle them personally ? IMO , there's just something about the florentine leather !!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> If you could get one of these bags, which would you all prefer...The Small Flo Satchel or the Croco Fino Satchel?
> I'm thinking of Taupe in either bag.
> 
> I'm torn!!!




I would go with the small Flo satchel but I may be extremely biased with this model right now. It would be beautiful though.


----------



## Springer

bestrdh said:


> View attachment 2605844
> View attachment 2605845
> View attachment 2605846
> 
> 
> Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!




Oh my those are beautiful. How do you decide which one to carry first?!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Springer,
> 
> That's was me. I'm expecting the ivy. Mine shipped last Thursday evening. I also got a tracking email and the link is invalid because it doesn't contain the tracking number. I guess I'll just get a surprise. I'm guessing it will be either Tuesday or Wednesday.  I'm anxious and excited.




Well we will both be getting a surprise visit by the delivery truck!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Crimson arrived from outlet yesterday all in her PEBBLE GOODNESS!!!!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Crimson arrived from outlet yesterday all in her PEBBLE GOODNESS!!!!




Very pretty!!!!! My lavender is pebbled too and I decided that since at least it's the same all over the entire bag that it's ok. I love that crimson you got. Congratulations.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Very pretty!!!!! My lavender is pebbled too and I decided that since at least it's the same all over the entire bag that it's ok. I love that crimson you got. Congratulations.


 

thank you ~~~
Lavender twins


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thank you ~~~
> Lavender twins




Ahhhh! Lavender is truly beautiful. Has your lavender held up nicely? Did you pretreat her with anything?


----------



## hopi

bestrdh said:


> View attachment 2605844
> View attachment 2605845
> View attachment 2605846
> 
> 
> Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!



BEAUTIFUL, absolutely perfect, you need all 3, I need all 3, love all of the colors, this bag is just so amazing.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Crimson arrived from outlet yesterday all in her PEBBLE GOODNESS!!!!



You captured her color in all her glory. LOVE this color and this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Ahhhh! Lavender is truly beautiful. Has your lavender held up nicely? Did you pretreat her with anything?


 
Yes she is fine. I usually dont pretreat any of my bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> You captured her color in all her glory. LOVE this color and this bag.


 
thank you doll


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> View attachment 2605844
> View attachment 2605845
> View attachment 2605846
> 
> 
> Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!


 
Color twins on Crim and pink - you need all three mama


----------



## Springer

bestrdh said:


> View attachment 2605844
> View attachment 2605845
> View attachment 2605846
> 
> 
> Doing this from my iphone, so here are my new beauties, small Crimson Flo, and large pink and aqua Flos.  The pink one was sent in error, I wanted aqua and pink was sent by mistake.  Not sure if I will end up keeping this one.  The others are here to stay!




I keep looking at your pictures. Heck, I keep looking at everyone's picture of this bag.  That crimson is so rich in color. I like the amount of brown it throws. The pink, is the color pretty true to the color that shows up in the picture? It keeps drawing my eye. I know you said it was shipped to you by mistake but I would definitely give consideration into drafting it into your Flo army.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I keep looking at your pictures. Heck, I keep looking at everyone's picture of this bag.  That crimson is so rich in color. I like the amount of brown it throws. The pink, is the color pretty true to the color that shows up in the picture? It keeps drawing my eye. I know you said it was shipped to you by mistake but I would definitely give consideration into drafting it into your Flo army.


 
would you like to see my pink that I used from yesterday?
very true in color
a true pink bag


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> would you like to see my pink that I used from yesterday?
> very true in color
> a true pink bag




Yes! I would love to!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Yes! I would love to!


 
yesterday's gal


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal




Ok. I absolutely love that color.  Oh my. The wheels in my head are turning. You have a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal




And thank you for that pic!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal




It looks like such a versatile pink. Like it would go with so many things and compliment.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Ok. I absolutely love that color.  Oh my. The wheels in my head are turning. You have a gorgeous bag.


 


Springer said:


> And thank you for that pic!


 
you are welcome
they are 65% off - !!!! you need one!!!! LOL


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you are welcome
> they are 65% off - !!!! you need one!!!! LOL




That pink is 65% off??! Oh I am so tempted. But after the teal Flo I ordered last Thursday that I got for 65% off, I placed myself on the "bag freeze", but that pink is so awesome.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> That pink is 65% off??! Oh I am so tempted. But after the teal Flo I ordered last Thursday that I got for 65% off, I placed myself on the "bag freeze", but that pink is so awesome.


 

Yes mama - 65% off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal




You definitely make that pink work! I love it on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I like both a lot , have you been able to handle them personally ? IMO , there's just something about the florentine leather !!




Oh yes! I have one in Moss but want another.  I love the silhouette of the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal




Now that's cute! I wandered what one would wear with the pink bag. You matched it up perfectly!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Crimson arrived from outlet yesterday all in her PEBBLE GOODNESS!!!!




She's a real beauty and looks great pebbled. She looks like she's got a bit of a sheen already. I wonder why some colors come that way while others are completely matte. My taupe is very matte. The chestnut florentine bags also seem to come with a slight sheen.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal




You really carry that pink well! Pretty


----------



## addict2coach

Twoboyz said:


> She looks perfect!! I can see why you love her. Congrats.


Thank you! she's a beauty.


----------



## bestrdh

Twoboyz said:


> She's a real beauty and looks great pebbled. She looks like she's got a bit of a sheen already. I wonder why some colors come that way while others are completely matte. My taupe is very matte. The chestnut florentine bags also seem to come with a slight sheen.




I think as they patina they get more of a sheen.  My Chestnut is more shinier than she used to be.


----------



## addict2coach

A.McFMLY said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


Thank you! Yes..she is!


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> They are all lovely. Pink is not really my color, but it is lovely non the less. How would you describe crimson?
> 
> Aqua.. I will repeat myself and say- that bag is gorgeous, one of the blue bags I want sooo bad.



Crimson is a wine/bordeaux color. It is darker and has more of a wine hue than the official Bordeaux Flo color. Bordeaux was more of a dark brown-red.


----------



## addict2coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal


Awwww! She's so gorgeous! I never had a pink bag before but when I see yours makes me want it so badly!


----------



## houstonm2198

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal


OMG!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> You definitely make that pink work! I love it on you!


 

Thanks -!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now that's cute! I wandered what one would wear with the pink bag. You matched it up perfectly!


 

thank you - I saw that shirt in Gap on Sat and said BOOOYAH a must have for my satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> She's a real beauty and looks great pebbled. She looks like she's got a bit of a sheen already. I wonder why some colors come that way while others are completely matte. My taupe is very matte. The chestnut florentine bags also seem to come with a slight sheen.


 

thanks I think the sheen is from the darn phone flash lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

addict2coach said:


> Awwww! She's so gorgeous! I never had a pink bag before but when I see yours makes me want it so badly!


 


houstonm2198 said:


> OMG!  She is gorgeous!


 

thanks - it was love at first sight


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yesterday's gal



Gorgeous!  You and the bag GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> gorgeous!  You and the bag gf!


 

thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thank you - I saw that shirt in Gap on Sat and said BOOOYAH a must have for my satchel




Lol... I can imagine the look on your face and thought process when you saw the shirt. I do the same thing. Lol... Pitiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I can imagine the look on your face and thought process when you saw the shirt. I do the same thing. Lol... Pitiful


Lolololololol


----------



## Twoboyz

The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique. 




Here she is with the taupe small satchel I received from Ilovedooney last week. I haven't unwrapped her yet because I'm still deciding what I'm going to do. 




Thanks for letting me share my excitement.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique.
> 
> View attachment 2606679
> 
> 
> Here she is with the taupe small satchel I received from Ilovedooney last week. I haven't unwrapped her yet because I'm still deciding what I'm going to do.
> 
> View attachment 2606681
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement.




darlin, I think the ivy is practically perfect. I love that subtle pebbling. The smooth might look mo elegant but to me, the small satchel is a casual, sportswear bag.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique.
> 
> View attachment 2606679
> 
> 
> Here she is with the taupe small satchel I received from Ilovedooney last week. I haven't unwrapped her yet because I'm still deciding what I'm going to do.
> 
> View attachment 2606681
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement.




I love your ivy!!! I really LOVE it! It is so rich. I got my delivery today too. Let me try to post.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> darlin, I think the ivy is practically perfect. I love that subtle pebbling. The smooth might look mo elegant but to me, the small satchel is a casual, sportswear bag.




Thank you!  I love that kind of pebbling too.


----------



## Springer

I received my new guy today




Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today
> View attachment 2606705
> 
> View attachment 2606706
> 
> Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.


Is that teal???


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Is that teal???




Yes that is the teal. Sorry. Should have put that in there.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Yes that is the teal. Sorry. Should have put that in there.


Prrrrudy. Congrats


----------



## seton

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today
> View attachment 2606705
> 
> View attachment 2606706
> 
> Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.



congrats! lookin' good!
ur dog is adorbs.


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique.


 
That's money right there.


----------



## SandraElle

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.


 
They couldn't have done Teal any better. Congrats...and I'm smitten with your baby.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prrrrudy. Congrats




Thank you!


----------



## Springer

seton said:


> congrats! lookin' good!
> ur dog is adorbs.




Thank you! She was wanting her picture taken too!


----------



## Springer

SandraElle said:


> They couldn't have done Teal any better. Congrats...and I'm smitten with your baby.




Ah thank you! And I love your puppy picture too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique.
> 
> View attachment 2606679
> 
> 
> Here she is with the taupe small satchel I received from Ilovedooney last week. I haven't unwrapped her yet because I'm still deciding what I'm going to do.
> 
> View attachment 2606681
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement.




One word!!!... GORGEOUS!!! That bag is beautiful in both colors. The more I look at the Taupe, the more I want it. . I think the Ivy looks beautiful. I like the Small Satchels better pebbly. I agree with Seton...the small is more of a casual (but on the dressier side of casual) bag in my opinion and pebbly gives it that look. But, I do like the black and red in smooth because I consider those to be more dressy in the Flo satchel. Congrats on your new babies! Can't wait to see mid shots of what u pair them with.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today
> View attachment 2606705
> 
> View attachment 2606706
> 
> Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.




Just beautiful!!! Teal is such a pretty color in the Flo. Just enough blue, just enough green and a whole lotta sexy! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today
> View attachment 2606705
> 
> View attachment 2606706
> 
> Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.




Oh my, he's perfect!  Your puppy is a cutie too. What a great picture of him and your new handsome teal Flo! It made me chuckle.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> One word!!!... GORGEOUS!!! That bag is beautiful in both colors. The more I look at the Taupe, the more I want it. . I think the Ivy looks beautiful. I like the Small Satchels better pebbly. I agree with Seton...the small is more of a casual (but on the dressier side of casual) bag in my opinion and pebbly gives it that look. But, I do like the black and red in smooth because I consider those to be more dressy in the Flo satchel. Congrats on your new babies! Can't wait to see mid shots of what u pair them with.




Thanks Pcan! I'm having a hard time deciding which one I like better, but why do I have to?  They are individuals, right?  I definitely like the texture of the Ivy better. You will love the taupe. I believe it's a 65% off color, but they are hard to find. Now I feel like there are just not enough days to wear my bags. I have to stop! I have to mutter the dreaded words, "I have enough".


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! I'm having a hard time deciding which one I like better, but why do I have to?  They are individuals, right?  I definitely like the texture of the Ivy better. You will love the taupe. I believe it's a 65% off color, but they are hard to find. Now I feel like there are just not enough days to wear my bags. I have to stop! I have to mutter the dreaded words, "I have enough".




Lol... Well I like both but I totally understand how you feel. Yes, they had a Taupe Croco Fino and Flo at the warehouse when I called the outlet Saturday but I couldn't decide amongst 3 bags so I never called back to order. I'm Sure it's gone by now. I don't need more bags right now anyway so maybe it's a good thing. Even if I wait and they aren't 65 off, it's still better then nothing. 

See how quick I talked myself out of that. Lol.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just beautiful!!! Teal is such a pretty color in the Flo. Just enough blue, just enough green and a whole lotta sexy! Lol




Thank you. I feel like hot mama!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my, he's perfect!  Your puppy is a cutie too. What a great picture of him and your new handsome teal Flo! It made me chuckle.




Thank you! I thought was a perfect picture!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> One word!!!... GORGEOUS!!! That bag is beautiful in both colors. The more I look at the Taupe, the more I want it. . I think the Ivy looks beautiful. I like the Small Satchels better pebbly. I agree with Seton...the small is more of a casual (but on the dressier side of casual) bag in my opinion and pebbly gives it that look. But, I do like the black and red in smooth because I consider those to be more dressy in the Flo satchel. Congrats on your new babies! Can't wait to see mid shots of what u pair them with.




Here's a mod shot that I took earlier when I was admiring all her Ivy glory  Since you asked....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here's a mod shot that I took earlier when I was admiring all her Ivy glory  Since you asked....
> 
> View attachment 2606871




She looks beautiful on you!!! Love what you have her paired with. I think the Ivy that can be an everyday color. Thanks for sharing! . I'm sure you are still drooling over her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She looks beautiful on you!!! Love what you have her paired with. I think the Ivy that can be an everyday color. Thanks for sharing! . I'm sure you are still drooling over her.




Thanks! I am. She's loaded up for tomorrow. I actually had this outfit on with my natural Stanwich today. I had an olive green jacket over it.


----------



## bestrdh

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today
> View attachment 2606705
> 
> View attachment 2606706
> 
> Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.



I'm so glad I got the teal too, your pictures just confirmed my decision!


----------



## Springer

bestrdh said:


> I'm so glad I got the teal too, your pictures just confirmed my decision!




I am glad! When is your new teal arrival due?


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique.
> 
> View attachment 2606679
> 
> 
> Here she is with the taupe small satchel I received from Ilovedooney last week. I haven't unwrapped her yet because I'm still deciding what I'm going to do.
> 
> View attachment 2606681
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement.


They are both beautiful!! I vote you keep both  They are totally different colors and two different looks in my opinion!


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> They are both beautiful!! I vote you keep both  They are totally different colors and two different looks in my opinion!



Thanks I might have a hard time parting with the taupe girl, the longer I keep her. The ivy is mine for keeps since she's final sale.  Oh well....


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks I might have a hard time parting with the taupe girl, the longer I keep her. The ivy is mine for keeps since she's final sale.  Oh well....




Not that I want to return my teal, ahhh heck no, just so I'll know in the future, are all purchases from the outlet final sale?

By the way I just want to say again that dang I love that ivy!


----------



## bestrdh

Springer said:


> I am glad! When is your new teal arrival due?





Springer said:


> Not that I want to return my teal, ahhh heck no, just so I'll know in the future, are all purchases from the outlet final sale?
> 
> By the way I just want to say again that dang I love that ivy!



I just ordered it on Monday and it's coming from Maine ( I'm in California) so at LEAST a full week.  To answer your question no not all outlet sales are final, just the clearance is which I believe is the 65%, maybe also the 50% off merchandise also not sure.  I try to buy at 65%


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Not that I want to return my teal, ahhh heck no, just so I'll know in the future, are all purchases from the outlet final sale?
> 
> By the way I just want to say again that dang I love that ivy!



Thank you Springer!  I love your teal  

Here's the lowdown on outlets sales.  I hope I have this right, but I hope someone will correct me if I'm not.  Yes, the 65% sales are usually always final sale.  I haven't experienced any 50% off being final sale, but they will usually tell you, and if I'm shopping at my local outlet, they will tell me and stamp the receipt with "final sale".  Also, when they have special sales, like an additional $ or % of whatever their regular sale price is, those are usually final sale.  When I got my Stanwich's they were only 30% off, but they were offering an additional $25 off, which then made them final sale.  Also, I'm not sure if they all do this, but my outlet only accepts exchanges or store credits and you can only do it once.  Once you exchange something, it makes that exchanged item final sale.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Springer

bestrdh said:


> I just ordered it on Monday and it's coming from Maine ( I'm in California) so at LEAST a full week.  To answer your question no not all outlet sales are final, just the clearance is which I believe is the 65%, maybe also the 50% off merchandise also not sure.  I try to buy at 65%




It's a good strategy, always get the 65% so you get the best deal and you can't talk yourself into sending it back!

Oh I love my teal. I love all my new bags so much. I usually carry any color any time of year but I also feel I have a color to use for each season if I chose to do so. I'll be carrying the teal soon but I also feel it would be beautiful for winter. My lavender I feel would be ideal spring and summer. My natural I think that goes anytime of year. Not sure where the royal blue dillen would fall though. I do not worry about it though. But I am on a bag freeze until the fall at the very least. From here on out, I will enjoy the ones I have and I will enjoy the handbags those on this forum I have been sharing with purchase and live vicariously through you all! 

Although I love the pink satchel I have seen here and that ivy. 

I do wonder though if that outlet has the stanwich satchels........... Oh I'm being bad again. I should head to bed before I think about this too much.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you Springer!  I love your teal
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the lowdown on outlets sales.  I hope I have this right, but I hope someone will correct me if I'm not.  Yes, the 65% sales are usually always final sale.  I haven't experienced any 50% off being final sale, but they will usually tell you, and if I'm shopping at my local outlet, they will tell me and stamp the receipt with "final sale".  Also, when they have special sales, like an additional $ or % of whatever their regular sale price is, those are usually final sale.  When I got my Stanwich's they were only 30% off, but they were offering an additional $25 off, which then made them final sale.  Also, I'm not sure if they all do this, but my outlet only accepts exchanges or store credits and you can only do it once.  Once you exchange something, it makes that exchanged item final sale.  Hope this helps.




Thank you. Big thank you to you and those who recommended that outlet. Still can't believe I got my large teal flo for $139. I was so happy to find that color available in the large AND at that price. I also think their shipping is pretty nice. That was quick. I'm always used to deliveries moving like a snail. Also neat we got our bags on the same day!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. Big thank you to you and those who recommended that outlet. Still can't believe I got my large teal flo for $139. I was so happy to find that color available in the large AND at that price. I also think their shipping is pretty nice. That was quick. I'm always used to deliveries moving like a snail. Also neat we got our bags on the same day!



It's so fun to share in the excitement.  So many of us have gotten bags during this sale, it's been fun looking at everyone's bags.


----------



## NurseAnn

Springer said:


> I received my new guy today
> View attachment 2606705
> 
> View attachment 2606706
> 
> Hope I got those pictures attached correctly. I'll take different ones tomorrow when the morning sun is shining through to show him in a different light.



Ohhh gorgeous!  You got a really nice one.  I love the texture of the leather and the color is soooo rich!


----------



## NurseAnn

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man brought me a present today!  Here she is, my small Ivy Satchel from the ******* outlet. I am very happy with her. She's got a little wavy zipper, but that's ok. There is very light pebbling on the front and a little more on the back, but kind of a wider texture, not little bumps. The sides are even a different kind of a texture which I like and they are the same in both sides. It's kind of a big/wavy texture but very light. She's definitely unique.
> 
> View attachment 2606679
> 
> 
> Here she is with the taupe small satchel I received from Ilovedooney last week. I haven't unwrapped her yet because I'm still deciding what I'm going to do.
> 
> View attachment 2606681
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement.



Great pics!  This is making me want a colored flo so badly.  The saturation of the green really is amazing.  I see this working with so many outfits.


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseAnn said:


> Great pics!  This is making me want a colored flo so badly.  The saturation of the green really is amazing.  I see this working with so many outfits.




Thank you  I'm still really loving yours.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Here's a mod shot that I took earlier when I was admiring all her Ivy glory  Since you asked....
> 
> View attachment 2606871




Breathtaking!! Love the bag, love the phone case, love the outfit, really love the pose. Love it all!! Congrats on your hot little new bag. (And I love the Flo Taupe too. Of course.)


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Here's a mod shot that I took earlier when I was admiring all her Ivy glory  Since you asked....
> 
> View attachment 2606871



Oh Twoboyz, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Breathtaking!! Love the bag, love the phone case, love the outfit, really love the pose. Love it all!! Congrats on your hot little new bag. (And I love the Flo Taupe too. Of course.)




Thank you my friend. I appreciate the kind comments. I'm learning from you and all of the lovely ladies here.  Also I just enjoy looking at everyone's photos so much.


----------



## A.McFMLY

I've been stalking aka tracking my new flo through FedEx website since Friday and it will FINALLY be here tomorrow afternoon Woot Woot! How sad is it that I've already planned my perfect outfit for Thursday?? 

Now I'm already looking to get a colored flo. I need to keep up with these awesome outlet deals you ladies have posted about so I have an excuse to get another one &#128521;




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I found a good video on youtube.  She's got a review of her natural satchel one year after getting it.  Hopefully this link works.  Her youtube name is tortoisebeauty. She's very informative.  It's a great video.  Other than this, you might also find pictures of preowned bags on ebay.  I sometimes look on there to get an idea of what they might look like down the road.  I'm sure I saw some in this thread when I looked through the whole thing the other night, but it took a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JaLB2OG_Y





I just watched this video and she talked about how the color rubs off on the clasps and D-ring on the side the 2asps are connected to when the strap is doubled. I don't double mine but wanted to pass this on for those who do. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just watched this video and she talked about how the color rubs off on the clasps and D-ring on the side the 2asps are connected to when the strap is doubled. I don't double mine but wanted to pass this on for those who do. I thought it was interesting.




I love videos like this. And I have been enjoying the "unload my purse and see what I'm carrying" videos. I like seeing what other people carry around in their handbags.


----------



## seton

in one of her other videos, she refers to TPF a lot. 
*waves*


----------



## Springer

Sometimes the kind of light shining on the bag makes a difference and I said I would post the teal in the morning sun so I took another picture. Don't know if this is much different than the first but I know I like seeing handbags in different light. Also decided to get a picture of my other dog since her sister had her picture taken yesterday.


----------



## Springer

I like the shininess (is that a word) of my teal bag. I know my lavender or natural aren't as shiny, which I don't have a problem with, just wondering why some are shiny and others aren't.


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> I've been stalking aka tracking my new flo through FedEx website since Friday and it will FINALLY be here tomorrow afternoon Woot Woot! How sad is it that I've already planned my perfect outfit for Thursday??
> 
> Now I'm already looking to get a colored flo. I need to keep up with these awesome outlet deals you ladies have posted about so I have an excuse to get another one &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!




That's so exciting! The outfit planning is characteristic of most of us I think (not trying to speak for others, just why wouldn't you be anxious to carry your new bag unless of course it's raining lol). I can't wait to see and I hope you will post a mod shot of you and your bag and the perfect outfit!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I like the shininess (is that a word) of my teal bag. I know my lavender or natural aren't as shiny, which I don't have a problem with, just wondering why some are shiny and others aren't.




Both of your doggies are cutie pies! They must keep you busy! I just asked this question the other day. The chestnut almost always looks shinier when new at the stores and on the QVC, almost like it's been carried for a year and already developed a patina. That's odd because it's a brand new bag. Even Sue Clifton made a comment that the chestnut has a beautiful sheen that looks like it is already broken in and has a patina. My taupe and ivy satchels I just got are completely matte. It's interesting another poster replied to me saying they develop a patina, but that's over time so in not really sure. I wonder if it's something with certain color dies. They are vegetable died so maybe each formula is different.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I love videos like this. And I have been enjoying the "unload my purse and see what I'm carrying" videos. I like seeing what other people carry around in their handbags.




Me too! I get lots of ideas on how to carry and organize different things and also on products


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just watched this video and she talked about how the color rubs off on the clasps and D-ring on the side the 2asps are connected to when the strap is doubled. I don't double mine but wanted to pass this on for those who do. I thought it was interesting.




Good catch and thanks for pointing this out. That's one of the things that made me shy away from doubling up. However I just gave in because they seem to be more comfortable when carried higher and closer to the body (lighter in weight). I might get one of the straps shortened at the shoe repair shop like 49Ldavis does for one of my stanwich, since I still have two more I can keep long. I also think the Stanwich looks better as a shoulder bag or satchel vs a crossbody because it's a little bigger and bulkier. I hesitate to do it for the bags that have specific color straps though. I wonder if others have found this to be an issue.


----------



## SandraElle

Springer said:


> Sometimes the kind of light shining on the bag makes a difference and I said I would post the teal in the morning sun so I took another picture. Don't know if this is much different than the first but I know I like seeing handbags in different light. Also decided to get a picture of my other dog since her sister had her picture taken yesterday.


 
Thanks for the "different light" photo. Soooo...two female terriers, eh? I bet there's never a dull moment! :greengrin:


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Both of your doggies are cutie pies! They must keep you busy! I just asked this question the other day. The chestnut almost always looks shinier when new at the stores and on the QVC, almost like it's been carried for a year and already developed a patina. That's odd because it's a brand new bag. Even Sue Clifton made a comment that the chestnut has a beautiful sheen that looks like it is already broken in and has a patina. My taupe and ivy satchels I just got are completely matte. It's interesting another poster replied to me saying they develop a patina, but that's over time so in not really sure. I wonder if it's something with certain color dies. They are vegetable died so maybe each formula is different.



Thank you!

Ok so that's what that shiny is, the patina.


----------



## Springer

SandraElle said:


> Thanks for the "different light" photo. Soooo...two female terriers, eh? I bet there's never a dull moment! :greengrin:



You are welcome!

Yes I have two Jack Russell Terriers. Yes they can be extremely active! However I also must say they can also be the laziest dogs there ever was.  You should see them return to bed in the mornings after they go outside. My husband will be going to work and there will be the dogs curling back up in the bed.


----------



## Springer

Has anyone's satchel ever been really stiff when they first got it? Did it soften and slouch out easily? My teal and lavender seem to be much stiffer than my others. I'm keeping the stuffing in them until I use them though so not sure how that affects.


----------



## Twoboyz

springer said:


> you are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have two jack russell terriers. Yes they can be extremely active! However i also must say they can also be the laziest dogs there ever was.  You should see them return to bed in the mornings after they go outside. My husband will be going to work and there will be the dogs curling back up in the bed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Sometimes the kind of light shining on the bag makes a difference and I said I would post the teal in the morning sun so I took another picture. Don't know if this is much different than the first but I know I like seeing handbags in different light. Also decided to get a picture of my other dog since her sister had her picture taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2607329
> 
> View attachment 2607331




Yes, this pic shows the color more true. It's beautiful. And your doggy makes it look more beautiful. So cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Has anyone's satchel ever been really stiff when they first got it? Did it soften and slouch out easily? My teal and lavender seem to be much stiffer than my others. I'm keeping the stuffing in them until I use them though so not sure how that affects.




Yes, most of my bags except for the calf leather ones are stiff when I got them. Since I switch bags almost daily, it sometimes takes a while for them to soften because I don't carry them long enough to soften. For a few of then, I used my leather conditioner to help them out. My Moss Flo and Front Pocket Domed Satchel are still a bit stiff even after conditioning. Guess I need to carry them more. This forum is also helping me to carry other bags more often.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, this pic shows the color more true. It's beautiful. And your doggy makes it look more beautiful. So cute!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Has anyone's satchel ever been really stiff when they first got it? Did it soften and slouch out easily? My teal and lavender seem to be much stiffer than my others. I'm keeping the stuffing in them until I use them though so not sure how that affects.




Also to add to Pcan's comments, the Stanwich and Bristol are made of softer smooshier florentine, if you like the feel of that vs a stiffer bag. We are not sure if it's that the leather is thinner or what but my Stanwichs are slouchier overall even right from the start and I can count in one hand how many times I've carried each of them.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Also to add to Pcan's comments, the Stanwich and Bristol are made of softer smooshier florentine, if you like the feel of that vs a stiffer bag. We are not sure if it's that the leather is thinner or what but my Stanwichs are slouchier overall even right from the start and I can count in one hand how many times I've carried each of them.




That stanwich design is absolutely beautiful. I am so jealous of your picture! I love those. Can't believe how nice all these bags are. Can't believe what a difference leather makes.


----------



## seton

Springer said:


> Has anyone's satchel ever been really stiff when they first got it? Did it soften and slouch out easily? My teal and lavender seem to be much stiffer than my others. I'm keeping the stuffing in them until I use them though so not sure how that affects.



the bag is gonna slouch if u dont keep it stuffed.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Also to add to Pcan's comments, the Stanwich and Bristol are made of softer smooshier florentine, if you like the feel of that vs a stiffer bag. We are not sure if it's that the leather is thinner or what but my Stanwichs are slouchier overall even right from the start and I can count in one hand how many times I've carried each of them.



As far as the stiffness, if it softens up with wear, that's good, if not, then it more so maintains it's silhouette that I love. Win-win situation the way I see it. Just changed into the teal. Just sitting here staring at it. I like it even more now that I have my stuff in it. I would like to find a cute charm to hang on the front of him. 

I anticipate sometime this week, the Apple guard cleaner, conditioner, weather proof spray will arrive. I'm sure it's best to do a small test area on the bottom of the bags before doing the whole thing. I must admit I am nervous about it, just scared it could somehow change the look of the leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> As far as the stiffness, if it softens up with wear, that's good, if not, then it more so maintains it's silhouette that I love. Win-win situation the way I see it. Just changed into the teal. Just sitting here staring at it. I like it even more now that I have my stuff in it. I would like to find a cute charm to hang on the front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I anticipate sometime this week, the Apple guard cleaner, conditioner, weather proof spray will arrive. I'm sure it's best to do a small test area on the bottom of the bags before doing the whole thing. I must admit I am nervous about it, just scared it could somehow change the look of the leather.




Not to worry, the spray will not probably not change the color. I sprayed my ivy last night. It's still looks the same in my opinion. It darkens at first but quickly dries back to its color. In fact I will probably go home and put on the conditioner tonight. The conditioner is what changes the appearance, but only slightly. It adds a slight richness and sheen in my opinion. The color only gets a little richer but not much. This is with apple conditioner.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Not to worry, the spray will not probably not change the color. I sprayed my ivy last night. It's still looks the same in my opinion. It darkens at first but quickly dries back to its color. In fact I will probably go home and put on the conditioner tonight. The conditioner is what changes the appearance, but only slightly. It adds a slight richness and sheen in my opinion. The color only gets a little richer but not much. This is with apple conditioner.



So you put the spray on then let that dry then put on the conditioner? I was going to put the conditioner on then the spray. But the stuff has to get here first. Ordered it before I did my teal bag and my teal bag has already beat it here.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Not to worry, the spray will not probably not change the color. I sprayed my ivy last night. It's still looks the same in my opinion. It darkens at first but quickly dries back to its color. In fact I will probably go home and put on the conditioner tonight. The conditioner is what changes the appearance, but only slightly. It adds a slight richness and sheen in my opinion. The color only gets a little richer but not much. This is with apple conditioner.



My lavender has a thirsty look to it. I think it definitely needs conditioner.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm not really sure about the order and if it makes a difference. I was going to ask for advice myself. I guess I've always put the spray on first thinking I wasn't going to condition it. Then I always change my mind and condition it. I think they both provide the same water protection but the conditioner has the added benefits of softening and adding a richness and sheen. I don't know if you necessarily need to spray if you've conditioned, but I don't know for sure.  Carrying my ivy today I've noticed that she's just a little too matte and I want to add some shine.


----------



## Twoboyz

As you guys know I received a taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney last week that I wasn't sure I was happy with. So I did a little experiment and ordered another one to see what I would get. My new one arrived today and looks very different. It is very unevenly textured and sort of wrinkled and the seems look a little uneven. It might be because the leather is wrinkled. There is a big line/wrinkle across the front. I'm a little worried about that, but I have to say I might like this one better. It just oozes character. The first one I got was very evenly pebbled with small pebbles and looks very perfect, but the color looked dull to me. 

So once again I face a very big decision. I was wondering what you guys think. Also this is a depiction of just how different these these florentine bags can be. The one on the left is the one I got last week and the one on the right is the one I received today. Which one would you keep? Thanks for your input. 










This is the new wrinkly one 



This is the uniform one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wow!! Both beautiful!!!... I like both for different reasons. The one on the left is more dressy looking and looks like most Flo patterns. The one in the right is very unique and has its own style but still very pretty. The texture would look great with a pair of boots and a sweater cross body. I feel you love the one you recieved today better. 

My solution... Keep the one on the right and send the other to me. . Blushing and hiding my face. 

At least you got a chance to see what they look like side by side and have the chance to check out both and decide. That was a very clever idea. I'm excited to see which one you decide to keep.


----------



## seton

the one on the right looks like buffalo hide.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!! Both beautiful!!!... I like both for different reasons. The one on the left is more dressy looking and looks like most Flo patterns. The one in the right is very unique and has its own style but still very pretty. I feel you love the one you recieved today better.
> 
> My solution... Keep the one on the right and send the other to me. . Blushing and hiding my face.
> 
> At least you got a chance to see what they look like side by side and have the chance to check out both and decide. That was a very clever idea. I'm excited to see which one you decide to keep.




Yeah I figured it was with the few bucks it would cost in shipping to get one I'm happier with. You're funny..send one to you.  my last resort will be to see what they have at the outlet on Sunday 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> the one on the right looks like buffalo hide.




I was thinking that too, but I don't even know what buffalo hide looks like. Lol. I just think the different textures are interesting. I just don't know if that wrinkle across the front will ever come out. Why did that have to be there?!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> So you put the spray on then let that dry then put on the conditioner? I was going to put the conditioner on then the spray. But the stuff has to get here first. Ordered it before I did my teal bag and my teal bag has already beat it here.



Put the conditioner first to condition the leather. It will also give a very slight water protection. After , spray with Garde. Wait for another half an hour, spray again. Once it is dry you will be good to go.


----------



## seton

I've seen enough that I can usually tell the difference between cow, bull, boar, buffalo, and goat. Shrug.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> As you guys know I received a taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney last week that I wasn't sure I was happy with. So I did a little experiment and ordered another one to see what I would get. My new one arrived today and looks very different. It is very unevenly textured and sort of wrinkled and the seems look a little uneven. It might be because the leather is wrinkled. There is a big line/wrinkle across the front. I'm a little worried about that, but I have to say I might like this one better. It just oozes character. The first one I got was very evenly pebbled with small pebbles and looks very perfect, but the color looked dull to me.
> 
> So once again I face a very big decision. I was wondering what you guys think. Also this is a depiction of just how different these these florentine bags can be. The one on the left is the one I got last week and the one on the right is the one I received today. Which one would you keep? Thanks for your input.
> 
> View attachment 2608028
> 
> View attachment 2608030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608031
> 
> View attachment 2608032
> 
> 
> This is the new wrinkly one
> View attachment 2608033
> 
> 
> This is the uniform one
> View attachment 2608034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608035




I dont think the wrinkle will go away, cause I have one almost on the same place on my Ocean Blue, but it doesnt bother me since it is textured all over. I just make sure I always stuff it good, so it doesnt get too deep.

I like both of them. I love every type of leather, so I dont know if I might be of great helps. Keep the one that speaks most to you


----------



## seton

actually, that wrinkle will never go away. U can condition it so that it may look less obvious, that's all.


----------



## Di 623

They're both beautiful, Twoboyz!! If it was me making the decision, I'd keep the one on the left. I think the wrinkle on the front would irritate me if I wasn't the one that put it there, haha. 

Either way, you can't go wrong, they're both lovely.


----------



## Nebo

My post doubled, sorry.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My post doubled, sorry.




I'm not seeing it double...


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> They're both beautiful, Twoboyz!! If it was me making the decision, I'd keep the one on the left. I think the wrinkle on the front would irritate me if I wasn't the one that put it there, haha.
> 
> Either way, you can't go wrong, they're both lovely.




I know that wrinkle...grrrrr. However I think I'm falling for its uniqueness. But when the other one patinas, will it be less shiny and pretty and maybe that one would be better?  I don't know...


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Put the conditioner first to condition the leather. It will also give a very slight water protection. After , spray with Garde. Wait for another half an hour, spray again. Once it is dry you will be good to go.




This is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> actually, that wrinkle will never go away. U can condition it so that it may look less obvious, that's all.




I think you're right. I still have wrinkles in my logo lock bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I dont think the wrinkle will go away, cause I have one almost on the same place on my Ocean Blue, but it doesnt bother me since it is textured all over. I just make sure I always stuff it good, so it doesnt get too deep.
> 
> 
> 
> I like both of them. I love every type of leather, so I dont know if I might be of great helps. Keep the one that speaks most to you




Thanks for your input. The one I got today is definitely speaking louder. It's wierd but I'm loving the imperfection and lack of uniformity. I guess maybe I like that it's more casual looking line Pcan mentioned. It's also softer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for your input. The one I got today is definitely speaking louder. It's wierd but I'm loving the imperfection and lack of uniformity. I guess maybe I like that it's more casual looking line Pcan mentioned. It's also softer.




I knew you would like the second one better. . You will like it even better once you return the second one and get it out of site. I'm glad to see you feeling good about either one.


----------



## Springer

It appears I arrived after you already made your decision! Go with the one YOUR gut tells you to. Otherwise you will always be dissatisfied.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> As you guys know I received a taupe small satchel from Ilovedooney last week that I wasn't sure I was happy with. So I did a little experiment and ordered another one to see what I would get. My new one arrived today and looks very different. It is very unevenly textured and sort of wrinkled and the seems look a little uneven. It might be because the leather is wrinkled. There is a big line/wrinkle across the front. I'm a little worried about that, but I have to say I might like this one better. It just oozes character. The first one I got was very evenly pebbled with small pebbles and looks very perfect, but the color looked dull to me.
> 
> So once again I face a very big decision. I was wondering what you guys think. Also this is a depiction of just how different these these florentine bags can be. The one on the left is the one I got last week and the one on the right is the one I received today. Which one would you keep? Thanks for your input.
> 
> View attachment 2608028
> 
> View attachment 2608030
> 
> View attachment 2608031
> 
> View attachment 2608032
> 
> 
> This is the new wrinkly one
> View attachment 2608033
> 
> 
> This is the uniform one
> View attachment 2608034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608035



Man you've got a really good camera. Captures great detail and pictures are so crisp and clear.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I guess maybe I like that it's more casual looking line Pcan mentioned. It's also softer.



Thats what crossed my mind. That you would like the other one better cause it looks a bit more casual. And since you love the Stanwich satchels ( if Im correct) and they are more relaxed, makes sense you would go for the second one.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Wow they are both beautiful!! I would have a hard time choosing I'm sure.  




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## A.McFMLY

My new love arrived today!!! I am beyond excited and hope you don't mind if I share a couple pictures.

I do have a dumb question though, what is the little hook and strap that's sewn into the bag for? My first guess was for your keys. 











~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oooo, that beautiful Natural!! I love it&#128521;!

Yes, the strap on the inside is called the "key keeper". You hook your keys to it so they are always easy to find. The key keeper is always on the right side of Dooney bags. I never use to use it but have been for the past couple years. It's such a handy little addition. I just reach for the strap on the right hand side of the bag and pull my keys out instead of shuffling my things around. I also use it to attach my wristlets and coin purses. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## A.McFMLY

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooo, that beautiful Natural!! I love it&#128521;!
> 
> Yes, the strap on the inside is called the "key keeper". You hook your keys to it so they are always easy to find. The key keeper is always on the right side of Dooney bags. I never use to use it but have been for the past couple years. It's such a handy little addition. I just reach for the strap on the right hand side of the bag and pull my keys out instead of shuffling my things around. I also use it to attach my wristlets and coin purses. Enjoy your new baby!
> 
> View attachment 2608122




Awesome, thanks! 




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> My new love arrived today!!! I am beyond excited and hope you don't mind if I share a couple pictures.
> 
> I do have a dumb question though, what is the little hook and strap that's sewn into the bag for? My first guess was for your keys.
> 
> View attachment 2608116
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!




Your bag looks great! My natural arrived being silky smooth too. There's something about the natural color that I will always be head over heels for. I wouldn't care the least bit to own multiple Flo satchels in natural color.


----------



## tawnycat

A.McFMLY said:


> My new love arrived today!!! I am beyond excited and hope you don't mind if I share a couple pictures.
> 
> I do have a dumb question though, what is the little hook and strap that's sewn into the bag for? My first guess was for your keys.
> 
> View attachment 2608116
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


Gorgeous bag..Which size is this?


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

Here's my first Dooney - flo small satchel in natural. She's gorgeous but I don't know if I'm going to keep her to try to find a dillen satchel


----------



## A.McFMLY

Springer said:


> Your bag looks great! My natural arrived being silky smooth too. There's something about the natural color that I will always be head over heels for. I wouldn't care the least bit to own multiple Flo satchels in natural color.




I love the natural too and I've always gone for the darker browns. I was very close to ordering my flo in chestnut or the dark brown. Glad I went with the natural but I still love the other browns




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## A.McFMLY

tawnycat said:


> Gorgeous bag..Which size is this?




It's the large one




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## A.McFMLY

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Here's my first Dooney - flo small satchel in natural. She's gorgeous but I don't know if I'm going to keep her to try to find a dillen satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608140




She's a beauty!! Why are you thinking of going with the dillen instead of the florentine? Is the difference in the leather? They look so similar so I'm just curious.




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

A.McFMLY said:


> It's the large one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!




I always thought the large one was really large but it doesn't look that large. At least in the pic.


----------



## Springer

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Here's my first Dooney - flo small satchel in natural. She's gorgeous but I don't know if I'm going to keep her to try to find a dillen satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608140





Do you like the dillen leather that's in the same satchel design as your bag there? I think they are wonderful. I have a satchel identical to all my large flo satchel and I use it as my "bad weather bag" since I have found the dillen leather to be much more forgiving in rain and such.


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

A.McFMLY said:


> She's a beauty!! Why are you thinking of going with the dillen instead of the florentine? Is the difference in the leather? They look so similar so I'm just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!




Thanks!  I'm thinking of going with dillen leather because it sounds like it's a bit more durable. Knowing my luck I'll end up in a thunderstorm or set my bag on something gross and as much as I love the florentine leather, it makes me nervous. I'm sure I'm thinking about it too much, but with spending this kind of money, I want to make sure it will keep looking nice. I think I might order a dillen satchel off of ilovedooney and compare them side by side to see which one I like better. If I end up doing that, I will post pics. Your bag is gorgeous, I almost went with the large size too


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

Springer said:


> Do you like the dillen leather that's in the same satchel design as your bag there? I think they are wonderful. I have a satchel identical to all my large flo satchel and I use it as my "bad weather bag" since I have found the dillen leather to be much more forgiving in rain and such.




I haven't actually seen the dillen leather in person, but I'm hoping to find the same style in it. I'm glad to hear that it is forgiving in rain. Do you happen to have side by side pics of the two kinds of leather?  Does the dillen leather do the slouch like the florentine does?  Hopefully you know what slouch I mean, the part at the top.


----------



## A.McFMLY

PcanTannedBty said:


> I always thought the large one was really large but it doesn't look that large. At least in the pic.




It's large but not huge if you know what I mean. My ipad, makeup bag, wallet, phone, and other junk don't even take up half the bag. It's larger than my full size Coach tote but not so large that it's bulky




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## A.McFMLY

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Thanks!  I'm thinking of going with dillen leather because it sounds like it's a bit more durable. Knowing my luck I'll end up in a thunderstorm or set my bag on something gross and as much as I love the florentine leather, it makes me nervous. I'm sure I'm thinking about it too much, but with spending this kind of money, I want to make sure it will keep looking nice. I think I might order a dillen satchel off of ilovedooney and compare them side by side to see which one I like better. If I end up doing that, I will post pics. Your bag is gorgeous, I almost went with the large size too




I'm nervous about the florentine too and plan to get some type of conditioner to help care for it. The dillen bags are so pretty!




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## lnw85

So my Lavender Flo satchel arrived today and she is b-e-a-utiful!  The color is stunning and it just looks and feels fabulous.  The leather is actually very smooth in the front - a little more pebbling on the back (feel like I'm talking about a Mohawk).  I tend to have difficulty with crossbody straps - never feel like they hit me in the right spot but this one is great.  Got one for my mama too - she got hers yesterday and loves it as well.  Including a pic of mine at work- fluorescent light is skewing the color some but you girls know what it looks like


----------



## Springer

hawkeyeredsox said:


> I haven't actually seen the dillen leather in person, but I'm hoping to find the same style in it. I'm glad to hear that it is forgiving in rain. Do you happen to have side by side pics of the two kinds of leather?  Does the dillen leather do the slouch like the florentine does?  Hopefully you know what slouch I mean, the part at the top.














The blue is the dillen leather. Both are the larger (regular) size satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lnw85 said:


> So my Lavender Flo satchel arrived today and she is b-e-a-utiful!  The color is stunning and it just looks and feels fabulous.  The leather is actually very smooth in the front - a little more pebbling on the back (feel like I'm talking about a Mohawk).  I tend to have difficulty with crossbody straps - never feel like they hit me in the right spot but this one is great.  Got one for my mama too - she got hers yesterday and loves it as well.  Including a pic of mine at work- fluorescent light is skewing the color some but you girls know what it looks like




So beautiful!!! . Gorgeous color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> View attachment 2608170
> 
> View attachment 2608172
> 
> View attachment 2608173
> 
> View attachment 2608174
> 
> 
> The blue is the dillen leather. Both are the larger (regular) size satchel.




2 gorgeous bags! The colors are just stunning. I'm thinking of getting the Dillen satchel in Bone. I've been eyeing it the past couple days since it was posted here in the forum. I'm on a bag freeze till summer but if I decide to cheat, I want it to be worth it. &#128513;


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> 2 gorgeous bags! The colors are just stunning. I'm thinking of getting the Dillen satchel in Bone. I've been eyeing it the past couple days since it was posted here in the forum. I'm on a bag freeze till summer but if I decide to cheat, I want it to be worth it. &#128513;




Thank you. I love my dillen leather bag equally as I do my florentine. I think the dillen in bone would be beautiful. What I would give to be able to get the dillen satchel just like my blue one but in black. But man I have done enough bag damage.  I would love to have that black with the tan trimmings to set back to have.  

But yes, if you break your bag freeze, make it worthwhile..... And then post pictures so I can see it and get a second hand high.


----------



## Springer

lnw85 said:


> So my Lavender Flo satchel arrived today and she is b-e-a-utiful!  The color is stunning and it just looks and feels fabulous.  The leather is actually very smooth in the front - a little more pebbling on the back (feel like I'm talking about a Mohawk).  I tend to have difficulty with crossbody straps - never feel like they hit me in the right spot but this one is great.  Got one for my mama too - she got hers yesterday and loves it as well.  Including a pic of mine at work- fluorescent light is skewing the color some but you girls know what it looks like




Beautiful bag!!! Love the lavender. She has lovely smooth leather. Did you get your mama the same color? That's awesome you got her one too.


----------



## Vicmarie

My chestnut came with a wrinkle too and it's still there ..... I'll try to post a pic . I've had her since October 2012
	

		
			
		

		
	




The wrinkle / dent is at about the " ten o clock" from the dooney logo


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> . I also use it to attach my wristlets and coin purses. Enjoy your new baby!
> 
> View attachment 2608122



I loveee this! You are full of little tricks, lol. This never even crossed my mind. Cute coin purse.


----------



## Nebo

A.McFMLY said:


> My new love arrived today!!! I am beyond excited and hope you don't mind if I share a couple pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2608116
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!



Enjoy your new love, she looks pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> My chestnut came with a wrinkle too and it's still there ..... I'll try to post a pic . I've had her since October 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608193
> 
> 
> The wrinkle / dent is at about the " ten o clock" from the dooney logo




I see it but don't think it looks bad. Kinda blends in. She looks good to be 2 years old.


----------



## A.McFMLY

lnw85 said:


> So my Lavender Flo satchel arrived today and she is b-e-a-utiful!  The color is stunning and it just looks and feels fabulous.  The leather is actually very smooth in the front - a little more pebbling on the back (feel like I'm talking about a Mohawk).  I tend to have difficulty with crossbody straps - never feel like they hit me in the right spot but this one is great.  Got one for my mama too - she got hers yesterday and loves it as well.  Including a pic of mine at work- fluorescent light is skewing the color some but you girls know what it looks like


I adore that color! So beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I loveee this! You are full of little tricks, lol. This never even crossed my mind. Cute coin purse.




&#128516;... Thank you! I use to think those little coin purses were useless but boy, let me tell you! I use them all the time.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Vicmarie said:


> My chestnut came with a wrinkle too and it's still there ..... I'll try to post a pic . I've had her since October 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608193
> 
> 
> The wrinkle / dent is at about the " ten o clock" from the dooney logo


Do you use her every day? She looks brand new and I love the color. You must take good care of her.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Springer said:


> View attachment 2608170
> 
> View attachment 2608172
> 
> View attachment 2608173
> 
> View attachment 2608174
> 
> 
> The blue is the dillen leather. Both are the larger (regular) size satchel.


I love that bold blue! Do the florentine and dillen leather feel and weigh about the same. It looks like the dillen is more textured. Does it hold the shape better than the flo? I've seen several dillen bags online that I love but I've never touched one


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

Springer said:


> View attachment 2608170
> 
> View attachment 2608172
> 
> View attachment 2608173
> 
> View attachment 2608174
> 
> 
> The blue is the dillen leather. Both are the larger (regular) size satchel.




You are the best!  Thank you!  They are both beautiful, I think I've come to a conclusion...I need both!  Thanks again


----------



## Vicmarie

A.McFMLY said:


> Do you use her every day? She looks brand new and I love the color. You must take good care of her.




No to be honest I do not  right now she is stuffed and stored while I use my double pocket in natural  I love the color too ! Although I would have chosen taupe if they had it when I was shopping . The two are too similar IMO to buy it as well


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> It appears I arrived after you already made your decision! Go with the one YOUR gut tells you to. Otherwise you will always be dissatisfied.



No, I haven't fully made up my mind yet.  I'm going to wait until my outlet trip on Sunday.  



Springer said:


> Man you've got a really good camera. Captures great detail and pictures are so crisp and clear.



Thanks! It's my iPhone 5S.  I use the edit setting a lot to adjust color and crop.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thats what crossed my mind. That you would like the other one better cause it looks a bit more casual. And since you love the Stanwich satchels ( if Im correct) and they are more relaxed, makes sense you would go for the second one.



I think you're right.  The Stanwich is why I'm drawn to it.  It's still a classy little bag, but it has some of that casual feel.  Taupe to me feels like a more casual color too. Thanks!



A.McFMLY said:


> Wow they are both beautiful!! I would have a hard time choosing I'm sure.
> 
> Thank you!  I don't know why I always do this to myself.  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> No, I haven't fully made up my mind yet.  I'm going to wait until my outlet trip on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's my iPhone 5S.  I use the edit setting a lot to adjust color and crop.




Good luck on your decision !!


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> My new love arrived today!!! I am beyond excited and hope you don't mind if I share a couple pictures.
> 
> I do have a dumb question though, what is the little hook and strap that's sewn into the bag for? My first guess was for your keys.
> 
> View attachment 2608116
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!



Oh my gosh, you got a really pretty one.   She's all nice and smooth.  I love it!!  Beautiful.  I'm glad you love her. I see that Pcan already answered your question about the key keeper so I won't be redundant.  Of course we don't mind....we love pictures around here!!!!  Please post away.
:useless:


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Good luck on your decision !!



Thanks Vicmarie!  I'm glad you're still loving your double pocket satchel.  She's a beautiful and functional bag I bet with those two nice pockets on the front.


----------



## Twoboyz

hawkeyeredsox said:


> Here's my first Dooney - flo small satchel in natural. She's gorgeous but I don't know if I'm going to keep her to try to find a dillen satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608140



She's beautiful!  She looks similar to my taupe I got last week. There's just something about a satchel in natural..... I think that's why my natural Stanwich is my favorite.  That's the only reason I'm not getting the flo in natural.  I hope you do decide to get the Dillen and keep this one as well.  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

lnw85 said:


> So my Lavender Flo satchel arrived today and she is b-e-a-utiful!  The color is stunning and it just looks and feels fabulous.  The leather is actually very smooth in the front - a little more pebbling on the back (feel like I'm talking about a Mohawk).  I tend to have difficulty with crossbody straps - never feel like they hit me in the right spot but this one is great.  Got one for my mama too - she got hers yesterday and loves it as well.  Including a pic of mine at work- fluorescent light is skewing the color some but you girls know what it looks like



Wow!  That is one gorgeous bag.  She's as smooth as glass!   You are all getting so lucky with these lavender bags, I tell you.  Maybe I should have chose that color.  Enjoy her and I hope your mama enjoys her beautiful bag as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> My chestnut came with a wrinkle too and it's still there ..... I'll try to post a pic . I've had her since October 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608193
> 
> 
> The wrinkle / dent is at about the " ten o clock" from the dooney logo



She's so pretty.  She looks very similar to my new taupe.  Thanks for posting this picture.  I don't think it would bother me.  It's character.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, you got a really pretty one.   She's all nice and smooth.  I love it!!  Beautiful.  I'm glad you love her. I see that Pcan already answered your question about the key keeper so I won't be redundant.  Of course we don't mind....we love pictures around here!!!!  Please post away.
> :useless:





Thanks! I'm thrilled with how consistent and smooth the leather is. It actually had a large scuff mark on one side right out of the bag. I was going to send it back but I loved everything else about the bag and I really want to use it this weekend. I took a super soft cloth and lightly buffed it a little and it literally vanished. Now I can't even tell where the scuff was. I'll attach a pic of the mark. It actually looks worse in the picture than it really was. Thanks to you ladies for suggesting 'buffing' to another member to remove scratches. Y'all saved the day! 








~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> I love that bold blue! Do the florentine and dillen leather feel and weigh about the same. It looks like the dillen is more textured. Does it hold the shape better than the flo? I've seen several dillen bags online that I love but I've never touched one




I'll answer what I have noticed between the two leathers. Keep in mind I am a new dooney owner, just got them two months ago and I'm still learning the ropes. 

No they don't feel the same. The florentine is smoother and has more of a luxurious feel. Yes the dillen is definitely by far more textured, but it is not stiff. As far as weight, to me they feel they weigh about the same.


----------



## Springer

hawkeyeredsox said:


> You are the best!  Thank you!  They are both beautiful, I think I've come to a conclusion...I need both!  Thanks again




Ohhh thank you! I feel good that I helped! I am also glad you came to the conclusion for both! What color dillen you interested in?


----------



## hawkeyeredsox

Springer said:


> Ohhh thank you! I feel good that I helped! I am also glad you came to the conclusion for both! What color dillen you interested in?




I was leaning towards chestnut or taupe, but if I'm going to keep both I want to pick a color. I fell in love with your blue one, is it cobalt?  There's also a sky blue one I've seen that is really pretty too.  I'm also debating on size...since flo is a small, I figured maybe the large dillen in cobalt?


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> Thanks! I'm thrilled with how consistent and smooth the leather is. It actually had a large scuff mark on one side right out of the bag. I was going to send it back but I loved everything else about the bag and I really want to use it this weekend. I took a super soft cloth and lightly buffed it a little and it literally vanished. Now I can't even tell where the scuff was. I'll attach a pic of the mark. It actually looks worse in the picture than it really was. Thanks to you ladies for suggesting 'buffing' to another member to remove scratches. Y'all saved the day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!



That looks great.  You're probably going to scratch it a lot if you have nails.  I find I'm scratching it all the time.  Just rub and it's gone.  Sometimes I can still see them at certain angles, but the chalkiness goes away so it appears like it's gone.  At first I was scared of this, but this leather is just the best so I quickly got over it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Vicmarie!  I'm glad you're still loving your double pocket satchel.  She's a beautiful and functional bag I bet with those two nice pockets on the front.




Actually , I don't even touch them cause I always scratch the leather when I'm trying to flap them up lol . Just there for decor I guess !


----------



## Vicmarie

First picture is a before conditioner .. And second obviously is afte . Not sure you can tell a difference cause I had to use a flash .


----------



## Springer

hawkeyeredsox said:


> I was leaning towards chestnut or taupe, but if I'm going to keep both I want to pick a color. I fell in love with your blue one, is it cobalt?  There's also a sky blue one I've seen that is really pretty too.  I'm also debating on size...since flo is a small, I figured maybe the large dillen in cobalt?




Yes mine is the regular size (larger) cobalt. I  very excited for you.


----------



## Springer

I have a quick question. I have a family member that fell in love with my teal. When I did find my teal, it was from the outlet And the lady had said it was the last regular (larger) size one. I assumed, since I did not come across it at any other websites, that it was being discontinued. Does anyone else have an opinion on whether you think Dooney will make more or do you feel it's on its way out and I'm afraid is the case.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I have a quick question. I have a family member that fell in love with my teal. When I did find my teal, it was from the outlet And the lady had said it was the last regular (larger) size one. I assumed, since I did not come across it at any other websites, that it was being discontinued. Does anyone else have an opinion on whether you think Dooney will make more or do you feel it's on its way out and I'm afraid is the case.


 
I would still call and outlet and see if they could find you one, they MIGHT not have searched all stores or warehouse.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I would still call and outlet and see if they could find you one, they MIGHT not have searched all stores or warehouse.




Thank you. Good idea. 

This person could not understand why I had become obsessed with this bag because of the word "satchel". Think she just assumed it was going to be a smaller bag that could only be carried by shorter handles and she knows the behemoths I have been known to carry because of all the stuff I take with me everywhere. Off subject I also use my handbag as a "station" in my house where I put all my important things so I always know where they are and it keeps them out of the way of the kindergartener and two dogs. 

I've gone off subject. Anyways she didn't know anything about the bag and thought I would be unhappy with something she assumed was small and couldn't be slung over the shoulder or back. Well she saw it for the first time last night. She loved my teal. We are teal nuts. Love anything with a certain bluish green to it. She wants one even if she can't get the teal. I told her what the wonderful people here taught me about that outlet and their prices they run on certain colors and gave her the phone number and will sit back and see what happens. I swear, when they were leaving last night, as they were getting in their car, ever so slightly and quickly, her husband gave me the stink eye.


----------



## Springer

Just checked up on my Apple guard order and it is out for delivery. It is not however as exciting as when I see a new handbag out for delivery but nevertheless, I am excited. Ready to get this conditioner on my lavender satchel. I can see me putting it on my lavender and teal, not sure if I should even bother with the dillen, but I don't know if I'll put it on my natural or not. That just makes me nervous.


----------



## A.McFMLY

Springer said:


> Just checked up on my Apple guard order and it is out for delivery. It is not however as exciting as when I see a new handbag out for delivery but nevertheless, I am excited. Ready to get this conditioner on my lavender satchel. I can see me putting it on my lavender and teal, not sure if I should even bother with the dillen, but I don't know if I'll put it on my natural or not. That just makes me nervous.




So tell me more about this apple conditioner you ladies have been talking about. Will it help protect it from scratches? Is there any type of treatment that will add a water protection?


----------



## Springer

A.McFMLY said:


> So tell me more about this apple conditioner you ladies have been talking about. Will it help protect it from scratches? Is there any type of treatment that will add a water protection?



I do not know enough about it to answer. I do know that I have read more people recommend that particular kind than others. I have also read that there are posters that use different kinds. I just felt safe in going with what the majority, from the threads I have read, recommended.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Actually , I don't even touch them cause I always scratch the leather when I'm trying to flap them up lol . Just there for decor I guess !




Oh funny.  I wonder if I would do the same once I (or if I ever) get my hands on the Kingston. Since so many if my bags don't have outside pockets I get out of the habit of using them and I forget


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. Good idea.
> 
> This person could not understand why I had become obsessed with this bag because of the word "satchel". Think she just assumed it was going to be a smaller bag that could only be carried by shorter handles and she knows the behemoths I have been known to carry because of all the stuff I take with me everywhere. Off subject I also use my handbag as a "station" in my house where I put all my important things so I always know where they are and it keeps them out of the way of the kindergartener and two dogs.
> 
> I've gone off subject. Anyways she didn't know anything about the bag and thought I would be unhappy with something she assumed was small and couldn't be slung over the shoulder or back. Well she saw it for the first time last night. She loved my teal. We are teal nuts. Love anything with a certain bluish green to it. She wants one even if she can't get the teal. I told her what the wonderful people here taught me about that outlet and their prices they run on certain colors and gave her the phone number and will sit back and see what happens. I swear, when they were leaving last night, as they were getting in their car, ever so slightly and quickly, her husband gave me the stink eye.




The ol' stink eye from the husband....
rotfl!!!!!  I hope your relative  finds a beautiful Teal or another color she will love. I think the outlet should be able to find one for you. Or if all else fails, just check eBay occasionally. I've seen teal on there lately.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2608339
> View attachment 2608340
> 
> 
> 
> First picture is a before conditioner .. And second obviously is afte . Not sure you can tell a difference cause I had to use a flash .




It looks very similar, only better. Yes I bet the flash is distorting the before picture a little maybe? I used apple Conditioner on my ivy satchel last night and today I can't even tell I did anything to it. If it changed anything it is so subtle that it's not even noticeable. I probably need more coats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Just checked up on my Apple guard order and it is out for delivery. It is not however as exciting as when I see a new handbag out for delivery but nevertheless, I am excited. Ready to get this conditioner on my lavender satchel. I can see me putting it on my lavender and teal, not sure if I should even bother with the dillen, but I don't know if I'll put it on my natural or not. That just makes me nervous.




I don't think the Dillen will need it. It's already protected because the leather is shrunk (that's why it's got the pebbled texture) and that tightens the fibers to keep water from penetrating. This is what Sue Clifton says on QVC. She said if you put any creams or lotions on it, it will open up the fibers and reverse the protection.  I only condition the leather straps/trim on my pebbled leather dome buckle satchel. It's similar in construction to the dillen satchel. 

If you want to test a small area on your natural satchel to see how it will look it might help you decide. Maybe a little section of the strap or the bottom of the bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

A.McFMLY said:


> So tell me more about this apple conditioner you ladies have been talking about. Will it help protect it from scratches? Is there any type of treatment that will add a water protection?




It will do all if that and add a suppleness to it as well. The Apple Brand is the one that a lot of people use. It's mild and safe. You don't want to use anything on your bag that contains alcohol or wax I believe. You have to be careful of the ingredients. That's why I stick with Apple. Leather tends to dry out and to prevent it from cracking it's a good idea to condition it every so often. D&B will tell you that their florentine bags don't need it, but the jury is still out on that one.  I'm no expert, I learn it all here


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> The ol' stink eye from the husband....
> rotfl!!!!!  I hope your relative  finds a beautiful Teal or another color she will love. I think the outlet should be able to find one for you. Or if all else fails, just check eBay occasionally. I've seen teal on there lately.




Lol. When I brought it up to my husband, he said he didn't blame the guy for giving me the stink. Then he proceeded to give my bags that sat there lined up together the stink eye. Handbag drama and the men that cause it........ 

Thank you I will keep my eye out for teal and request her send me a picture of any purchases made!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I don't think the Dillen will need it. It's already protected because the leather is shrunk (that's why it's got the pebbled texture) and that tightens the fibers to keep water from penetrating. This is what Sue Clifton says on QVC. She said if you put any creams or lotions on it, it will open up the fibers and reverse the protection.  I only condition the leather straps/trim on my pebbled leather dome buckle satchel. It's similar in construction to the dillen satchel.
> 
> If you want to test a small area on your natural satchel to see how it will look it might help you decide. Maybe a little section of the strap or the bottom of the bag?





Well I conditioned my lavender and teal. Man does that lavender look better. The change is slight but I think the leather was a little dry when it came. Doesn't look drastic by any means but I notice a very slight change. It did the same with the teal. It also softened them. I am very happy with my purchase of the apple conditioner. Thank you as if I remember correctly you were one of those that recommended it. Man you have given me multiple pieces of excellent advice my short time here.


----------



## alansgail

Just got this beautiful Mitchell today at a consignment shop (soooo lucky!). I see you ladies talking about conditioners and I have some Apple conditioner but saw from the website that they don't recommend doing anything to this florentine leather.
I want to keep my bag looking as gorgeous as possible of course. Is the general consensus on here that the Apple is a good thing or do you just leave your bags alone?
I live in a very rainy climate as well (Oregon) so do want to protect my bag.
Thanks for any help, it's so fun to be on the "Dooney" side!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Just got this beautiful Mitchell today at a consignment shop (soooo lucky!). I see you ladies talking about conditioners and I have some Apple conditioner but saw from the website that they don't recommend doing anything to this florentine leather.
> I want to keep my bag looking as gorgeous as possible of course. Is the general consensus on here that the Apple is a good thing or do you just leave your bags alone?
> I live in a very rainy climate as well (Oregon) so do want to protect my bag.
> Thanks for any help, it's so fun to be on the "Dooney" side!




Congrats on your awesome find!!! She's beautiful. I just recently got the Apple Conditioner (Tuesday) and used it on one of my bags and I love it! I followed it up with a rain and stain protectant because I too live in a wet climate (your neighboring state,WA). It made it look so rich. I think many other ladies here use/used it as well and have have no issues with it. I'm sure they will chime in.


----------



## Springer

Other than slightly softening the leather, the apple care did not change the color of my bags at all. 

Before apple conditioner:


After apple conditioner:




Before apple conditioner:


After apple conditioner:


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> Other than slightly softening the leather, the apple care did not change the color of my bags at all.
> 
> Before apple conditioner:
> View attachment 2609034
> 
> After apple conditioner:
> View attachment 2609037
> 
> 
> 
> Before apple conditioner:
> View attachment 2609039
> 
> After apple conditioner:
> View attachment 2609042


I did these two, my teal and lavender, today a few hours ago.


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on your awesome find!!! She's beautiful. I just recently got the Apple Conditioner (Tuesday) and used it on one of my bags and I love it! I followed it up with a rain and stain protectant because I too live in a wet climate (your neighboring state,WA). It made it look so rich. I think many other ladies here use/used it as well and have have no issues with it. I'm sure they will chime in.


Thanks, I'll go ahead and try it on my "new" bag. Especially since it's raining here today and I want to use her asap!


----------



## A.McFMLY

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on your awesome find!!! She's beautiful. I just recently got the Apple Conditioner (Tuesday) and used it on one of my bags and I love it! I followed it up with a rain and stain protectant because I too live in a wet climate (your neighboring state,WA). It made it look so rich. I think many other ladies here use/used it as well and have have no issues with it. I'm sure they will chime in.





What type of rain protection did you use and has it worked? 

I'm curious what will happen if it gets wet. Will water temporarily affect it or leave permanent stains?




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

A.McFMLY said:


> What type of rain protection did you use and has it worked?
> 
> I'm curious what will happen if it gets wet. Will water temporarily affect it or leave permanent stains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!




I use a leather protector spray by Johnston & Murphy. I found it at the Cole Haan store but I'm sure you can get it elsewhere.  It protects from rain and stains. I tested it on one of my lighter colored (oyster) bags and crazily poured water on it to see what would happen... The water ran straight off of it. BUT... I'm not sure how it would react if it got soaked. I'm still careful with it in the rain but it's been fine if I need to run from a building to the car.  My next test is to carry the bag to see if I get color transfer from jeans after being treated. Eeek!!!


----------



## alansgail

A.McFMLY said:


> What type of rain protection did you use and has it worked?
> 
> I'm curious what will happen if it gets wet. Will water temporarily affect it or leave permanent stains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


I took my bag out today for the first time after using the Apple cleaner and conditioner. It was raining and I saw some dark areas when my bag got wet....the horror!
I kept looking at it and it just absorbed into the leather, no problem.
These bags are pretty tough, of course I wouldn't want to dunk it  or set in down in water to find out but as far as carrying it in the rain I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Well I conditioned my lavender and teal. Man does that lavender look better. The change is slight but I think the leather was a little dry when it came. Doesn't look drastic by any means but I notice a very slight change. It did the same with the teal. It also softened them. I am very happy with my purchase of the apple conditioner. Thank you as if I remember correctly you were one of those that recommended it. Man you have given me multiple pieces of excellent advice my short time here.




You're welcome! I share the glory with the many others here who also recommended it since so many of us use it. I've gotten so much good information here it only makes sense to pay it forward  I'm so glad you're happy with the results. I think it makes them look prettier too. I just out another coat on my Ivy just a little bit ago. She's got a nice sheen going for now. Enjoy those beauties.


----------



## A.McFMLY

alansgail said:


> I took my bag out today for the first time after using the Apple cleaner and conditioner. It was raining and I saw some dark areas when my bag got wet....the horror!
> I kept looking at it and it just absorbed into the leather, no problem.
> These bags are pretty tough, of course I wouldn't want to dunk it  or set in down in water to find out but as far as carrying it in the rain I don't think it will be an issue.




Did you use a rain protector too or just the conditioner? I am going to order a conditioner and rain protector bulimia very scared it will discolor my natural flo




~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## alansgail

A.McFMLY said:


> Did you use a rain protector too or just the conditioner? I am going to order a conditioner and rain protector bulimia very scared it will discolor my natural flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sweet Home Alabama, Roll Tide Roll!


I don't have a rain protector at the moment so I just trusted the conditioner. I'm almost afraid to go down that road of using a rain protector for fear that it will somehow "coat" the leather in a not-so-good way.
Guess I'll have to do some homework unless someone else has some knowledge about this (which I'm sure some of you ladies do!)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> I don't have a rain protector at the moment so I just trusted the conditioner. I'm almost afraid to go down that road of using a rain protector for fear that it will somehow "coat" the leather in a not-so-good way.
> Guess I'll have to do some homework unless someone else has some knowledge about this (which I'm sure some of you ladies do!)




I use a spray protector and have had it on my bags since January. I don't notice any waxy feel, color/texture change on my bags at all. Mysteriously, it protects against rain because I've tested it. . But I guess it's user discretion. I understand your uncertainty though.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome! I share the glory with the many others here who also recommended it since so many of us use it. I've gotten so much good information here it only makes sense to pay it forward  I'm so glad you're happy with the results. I think it makes them look prettier too. I just out another coat on my Ivy just a little bit ago. She's got a nice sheen going for now. Enjoy those beauties.




How many coats do you usually add?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> How many coats do you usually add?




I usually just out one, but I noticed my Ivy was still looking a little dull so I tried another coat tonight. I thought it might give it a little more sheen. It says on the bottle to reapply periodically. After this I won't do it for awhile until I notice it needs it again. It also says to buff with a soft cloth after it dries. I have not done his step so I'm going to go try it now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I usually just out one, but I noticed my Ivy was still looking a little dull so I tried another coat tonight. I thought it might give it a little more sheen. It says on the bottle to reapply periodically. After this I won't do it for awhile until I notice it needs it again. It also says to buff with a soft cloth after it dries. I have not done his step so I'm going to go try it now.




I think the buffing step does help bring out a little shine. Miss Ivy is softening and looking good.


----------



## Nebo

I buff them out with that chamois like furniture cleaning cloth. Love it. Conditioner and repellent give me more security while using these bags.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I think the buffing step does help bring out a little shine. Miss Ivy is softening and looking good.




Oh good! I will do some light buffing in the morning then. 

I have not applied the apple Garde water repellent yet. I guess I'm easing into applying stuff to the bag out of paranoia. But so far so good. Conditioner is excellent.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think the buffing step does help bring out a little shine. Miss Ivy is softening and looking good.




I bet it looks beautiful with a little shine. That Ivy is beautiful! I have to live through you ladies for now since I'm on a freeze.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I bet it looks beautiful with a little shine. That Ivy is beautiful! I have to live through you ladies for now since I'm on a freeze.




You are doing so well!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Anyone condition a natural bag ???? I am so curious , but don't have the guts to actually try it myself !!!! Mines getting a little dry so I'm super curious !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Anyone condition a natural bag ???? I am so curious , but don't have the guts to actually try it myself !!!! Mines getting a little dry so I'm super curious !




I conditioned my natural Stanwich when it was brand new and really light in color. I don't think it changed the color much at all. It's darker now, but I think it's the natural patina happening because I left her out and by a window for about a week. I think she's really pretty. Try a little spot on her bottom of the bag or under the fold over flap, let it dry and compare. You might want to let it sit overnight before you compare.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are doing so well!!




Thanks TB... I know but it's killing me, especially with all the good prices!!!! I know me and know that if I get one at a good price, I would want more and more and more and the vicious cycle begins again.  I had to sit back and look at my priorities for a minute. Dooney's came in very close to first place. Lol.


----------



## bestrdh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB... I know but it's killing me, especially with all the good prices!!!! I know me and know that if I get one at a good price, I would want more and more and more and the vicious cycle begins again.  I had to sit back and look at my priorities for a minute. Dooney's came in very close to first place. Lol.




I have 2 more bags coming but after that I'll be officially on a freeze too until the end of the year... Have gone crazy with all the sales!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I conditioned my natural Stanwich when it was brand new and really light in color. I don't think it changed the color much at all. It's darker now, but I think it's the natural patina happening because I left her out and by a window for about a week. I think she's really pretty. Try a little spot on her bottom of the bag or under the fold over flap, let it dry and compare. You might want to let it sit overnight before you compare.





Oh great idea !! I'll try the bottom today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bestrdh said:


> I have 2 more bags coming but after that I'll be officially on a freeze too until the end of the year... Have gone crazy with all the sales!!




Girl yes!!! I feel ya on the sales. They are just too good to pass up and I can't believe I haven't budged. I bought 6 bags this year so far. I was on a roll earlier this year and the sales weren't even that good. I just wanted bags. Lol. Can't wait to see your new bags.


----------



## seton

bestrdh said:


> I have 2 more bags coming but after that I'll be officially on a freeze too until the end of the year... Have gone crazy with all the sales!!



dont forget to post a 'family' portrait after u are done 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl yes!!! I feel ya on the sales. They are just too good to pass up and I can't believe I haven't budged. I bought 6 bags this year so far. I was on a roll earlier this year and the sales weren't even that good. I just wanted bags. Lol. Can't wait to see your new bags.



yeah, I havent budged at all either. 
I was at Reed Krakoff the other day and they had one of the best sales Ive ever seen going on but I didnt get anything since I had so many black bags, I wouldnt be using the one I was eyeing


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> I have 2 more bags coming but after that I'll be officially on a freeze too until the end of the year... Have gone crazy with all the sales!!


Lol. U holdin out on me woman


----------



## bestrdh

seton said:


> dont forget to post a 'family' portrait after u are done
> 
> I will  I feel like the Duggar's ....still counting


----------



## lnw85

Springer said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Love the lavender. She has lovely smooth leather. Did you get your mama the same color? That's awesome you got her one too.


Thanks!  The leather really is fabulous 

I got my mama the exact same bag in the same color because purple is her favorite color and I knew she would never go out and buy something like this for herself.  She's starting a new career in real estate after being a nurse for the past 30 + years and I thought it would be a great looking bag for her to carry around this spring/summer while she's out showing houses.  

I mean - who wouldn't want to buy a house from someone with a fabulous purse right?


----------



## Twoboyz

lnw85 said:


> Thanks!  The leather really is fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> I got my mama the exact same bag in the same color because purple is her favorite color and I knew she would never go out and buy something like this for herself.  She's starting a new career in real estate after being a nurse for the past 30 + years and I thought it would be a great looking bag for her to carry around this spring/summer while she's out showing houses.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean - who wouldn't want to buy a house from someone with a fabulous purse right?




So sweet and thoughtful of you. How exciting for your mom. Best of luck to her in her new career! I hope she loves the bag


----------



## Springer

Happy early Mother's Day to all. 


I just buffed out my lavender and just like with the teal, I'm left with this ever so slight shine. Very happy with it. My natural and my teal are good to go, my lavender has taken a step in the right direction after the apple conditioner and buffing. Is there anything else I could apply to it, or do the process with the apple conditioner again or anything to get even more shine on her or is it a thing that happens with time and use?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Happy early Mother's Day to all.
> 
> 
> I just buffed out my lavender and just like with the teal, I'm left with this ever so slight shine. Very happy with it. My natural and my teal are good to go, my lavender has taken a step in the right direction after the apple conditioner and buffing. Is there anything else I could apply to it, or do the process with the apple conditioner again or anything to get even more shine on her or is it a thing that happens with time and use?




Thank you! Happy Mother's Day to you too. 

I believe the sheen will come over time. It's part of the patina. I'm glad your bags are looking good. I love what it did to my Ivy already. She's so soft now.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Happy early Mother's Day to all.
> 
> 
> I just buffed out my lavender and just like with the teal, I'm left with this ever so slight shine. Very happy with it. My natural and my teal are good to go, my lavender has taken a step in the right direction after the apple conditioner and buffing. Is there anything else I could apply to it, or do the process with the apple conditioner again or anything to get even more shine on her or is it a thing that happens with time and use?





The patina and the shine will come pretty quick with conditioning. I had mine for a month now.. they are shiny


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! Happy Mother's Day to you too.
> 
> I believe the sheen will come over time. It's part of the patina. I'm glad your bags are looking good. I love what it did to my Ivy already. She's so soft now.




Ahhh good. That's what I thought might be the case, it coming with the patina. 

I'm glad you love your ivy and that she's soft! My teal is getting soft too!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> The patina and the shine will come pretty quick with conditioning. I had mine for a month now.. they are shiny




Oh good. I see time is your friend when it comes to these bags. 

I am glad you're happy with your shiny bags! Very satisfied with how I have my teal looking. Forgive me if you had said earlier, my memory suffers, what kind of bags do you have? I will go back in the conversation and see if I can find. 

These bags make such a nice hobby.


----------



## Nebo

Yes they do. I have two florentine satchels in taupe/small and ocean blue/regular and a medium pocket in salmon. I plan to get at least 5 more hahaha.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Yes they do. I have two florentine satchels in taupe/small and ocean blue/regular and a medium pocket in salmon. I plan to get at least 5 more hahaha.




Oh man I'm sure they're all beautiful but I bet that ocean blue is something else! Lately I have started liking the color salmon. Told my mother that the other day. It's like a switch flipped in my head and I enjoy it now. 

Do you have any specific bags picked out for your next 5???


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Oh man I'm sure they're all beautiful but I bet that ocean blue is something else! Lately I have started liking the color salmon. Told my mother that the other day. It's like a switch flipped in my head and I enjoy it now.
> 
> Do you have any specific bags picked out for your next 5???




Salmon is such a beautiful cream orange, no red undertones.

Actually  I have picked more then five. These are the colors I would like to own in Florentine, satchel or medium pocket style:

Red, violet, raspberry, aqua, lavender, ivy, kelly green, black.

I still havent decided which colors are gonna be satchel and which are going to be medium pocket style. 
Medium pocket is such a nice size and easy to access the inside compared to the small satchel. The large one will be only one - in ivy.

How about you?


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Salmon is such a beautiful cream orange, no red undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually  I have picked more then five. These are the colors I would like to own in Florentine, satchel or medium pocket style:
> 
> 
> 
> Red, violet, raspberry, aqua, lavender, ivy, kelly green, black.
> 
> 
> 
> I still havent decided which colors are gonna be satchel and which are going to be medium pocket style.
> 
> Medium pocket is such a nice size and easy to access the inside compared to the small satchel. The large one will be only one - in ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you?




The black in the large florentine satchel has drawn my eye since day one. I've never had a black handbag so I think it would be a nice edition. 

As far as colors, there are so many I like that if, when the time comes, that outlet has any in the large flo satchel in the $139 price, there would be so many that I would be happy with. 

I also like the tmoro color and the pink color with the tmoro trim in the large stanwich satchel. I just don't know how the large stanwich stands in size compared to the large satchel I have. 

Those are the ones that definitely have my eye.


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> The black in the large florentine satchel has drawn my eye since day one. I've never had a black handbag so I think it would be a nice edition.
> 
> As far as colors, there are so many I like that if, when the time comes, that outlet has any in the large flo satchel in the $139 price, there would be so many that I would be happy with.
> 
> I also like the tmoro color and the pink color with the tmoro trim in the large stanwich satchel. I just don't know how the large stanwich stands in size compared to the large satchel I have.
> 
> Those are the ones that definitely have my eye.




When I ordered my teal from the outlet about 2 weeks ago, it along with the raspberry was in that $139 price range if that interests you. I got lucky with that, I probably would have paid full price for the teal I had been wanting it so bad.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> The black in the large florentine satchel has drawn my eye since day one. I've never had a black handbag so I think it would be a nice edition.
> 
> As far as colors, there are so many I like that if, when the time comes, that outlet has any in the large flo satchel in the $139 price, there would be so many that I would be happy with.
> 
> I also like the tmoro color and the pink color with the tmoro trim in the large stanwich satchel. I just don't know how the large stanwich stands in size compared to the large satchel I have.
> 
> Those are the ones that definitely have my eye.




I can help you with your Stanwich question. The Stanwich has a little bit of a smaller look and feel than the large Flo , because it tapers in at the top. I almost feel like it doesn't look that much bigger than my small satchels but it's much roomier inside because of the pleats. It's pudgier. I think it's a nice in between size to the large and small Flo satchels.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I can help you with your Stanwich question. The Stanwich has a little bit of a smaller look and feel than the large Flo , because it tapers in at the top. I almost feel like it doesn't look that much bigger than my small satchels but it's much roomier inside because of the pleats. It's pudgier. I think it's a nice in between size to the large and small Flo satchels.




I know you would be able assist me with the stanwich question! I am a big handbag person and that is my only hesitation about the stanwich. I just love how the handles are on it and how they're secured to the bag. I also love the tmoro in all the pictures of the stanwich I have seen but and unsure of the tmoro in the regular satchel. Have you ever seen the pink stanwich in person? Is it true to color like the very few pictures I can find online? 

I have promised myself that I'll get my next handbag at the end of summer. Maybe that is good so I have plenty of time to sort this out.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Salmon is such a beautiful cream orange, no red undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually  I have picked more then five. These are the colors I would like to own in Florentine, satchel or medium pocket style:
> 
> 
> 
> Red, violet, raspberry, aqua, lavender, ivy, kelly green, black.
> 
> 
> 
> I still havent decided which colors are gonna be satchel and which are going to be medium pocket style.
> 
> Medium pocket is such a nice size and easy to access the inside compared to the small satchel. The large one will be only one - in ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you?




Also does it sound crazy that I would love to have another natural satchel? The one I have was my first, also my husband bought it for me (this was before I procured the other 3 within a months time thus causing him to apply war paint to his face) and I'm just very protective over it because I feel I hit the flo satchel leather lottery with that one. I love my others but my natural has this leather that is smoother than I've ever seen. 

But yes, I'd like to have a natural to knock around in that I wouldn't be so paranoid over.


----------



## StillPooh

Springer said:


> I'd like to have a natural to knock around in that I wouldn't be so paranoid over.



Have you considered a Dillen leather satchel? They're much less prone to spots and scarring than the florentine. I also think the darker colors hide blemishes better. I'm harder on my Crimson Flo than my red Stanwich.


----------



## Springer

StillPooh said:


> Have you considered a Dillen leather satchel? They're much less prone to spots and scarring than the florentine. I also think the darker colors hide blemishes better. I'm harder on my Crimson Flo than my red Stanwich.




Yes, that was actually my second purchase! Learning how I needed to be careful with the florentine in rain, snow, tball field conditions, I found a dillen satchel the same exact style as this one and got it in cobalt. 


I love him. He has been through many a rain, granted not a torrential downpour but he's been through that and laid on the ground at the field and hasn't had any damage to him.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> When I ordered my teal from the outlet about 2 weeks ago, it along with the raspberry was in that $139 price range if that interests you. I got lucky with that, I probably would have paid full price for the teal I had been wanting it so bad.



I know outlets always have some FLOs on 65% but Im waiting a bit, before buying a new one.  Im still enjoying my three lovelies 

In a month or so, if I manage to prevail, lol, I ll get another one. Which ever one of my colors they will have on sale


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I know outlets always have some FLOs on 65% but Im waiting a bit, before buying a new one.  Im still enjoying my three lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> In a month or so, if I manage to prevail, lol, I ll get another one. Which ever one of my colors they will have on sale




You must post a picture whenever you do get one. That way I can drool.


----------



## Springer

I would love to find a website that has cute charms/key chains. I love to put one on bags I carry.


----------



## Nebo

I think somebody mentioned they just get them from ebay. Just do a search for key charms.

I cant wait to get another one. Pictures will definitely follow.


----------



## seton

u might want to check etsy for some cutesy charms made of cloth. watch out for metal charms as they might scratch/scuff the flo.


----------



## Springer

seton said:


> u might want to check etsy for some cutesy charms made of cloth. watch out for metal charms as they might scratch/scuff the flo.




Thank you


----------



## Springer

My first time using my lavender. She is packed up and ready to roll. 

Without flash


With flash


----------



## elbgrl

Springer said:


> My first time using my lavender. She is packed up and ready to roll.
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 2612501
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2612502



Oh, that's a lovely bag!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Speechless!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I tried on the large Flo Satchel today... Boy is that a big bag. I wish they had one in between the small and large. That would be the perfect size.


----------



## tawnycat

Springer said:


> My first time using my lavender. She is packed up and ready to roll.
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 2612501
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2612502


That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all for your compliments on miss lavender! That apple conditioner really softener her up.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I tried on the large Flo Satchel today... Boy is that a big bag. I wish they had one in between the small and large. That would be the perfect size.




It's a very good size for me so I know for that to work then it is a big bag. What color did you try out?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> It's a very good size for me so I know for that to work then it is a big bag. What color did you try out?




I tried on Chestnut and Natural. The Natural didn't look as large but the Chestnut did. I bet once it softens and start to slouch up, it won't look as large. I want one though. I just don't want it to overpower me. I do remember someone here (Bobetta???) posted mod shots carrying the large and didn't look over powering at all and she looks to be much smaller in size then me. Maybe it's just me thinking it swallows me?


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I tried on Chestnut and Natural. The Natural didn't look as large but the Chestnut did. I bet once it softens and start to slouch up, it won't look as large. I want one though. I just don't want it to overpower me. I do remember someone here (Bobetta???) posted mod shots carrying the large and didn't look over powering at all and she looks to be much smaller in size then me. Maybe it's just me thinking it swallows me?




That's one thing I have noticed that I like it when the satchels are more slouchy versus looking structured. I think that is my preference. Does it work to leave the bag hanging from the shoulder strap on a fixture to let it hang overnight? Does that help the slouchiness?

Both of those are beautiful colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I know you would be able assist me with the stanwich question! I am a big handbag person and that is my only hesitation about the stanwich. I just love how the handles are on it and how they're secured to the bag. I also love the tmoro in all the pictures of the stanwich I have seen but and unsure of the tmoro in the regular satchel. Have you ever seen the pink stanwich in person? Is it true to color like the very few pictures I can find online?
> 
> I have promised myself that I'll get my next handbag at the end of summer. Maybe that is good so I have plenty of time to sort this out.



I think the T-Moro in the regular flo satchel is beautiful.  The stitching is light so it contrasts against the dark brown.  If you like that look, you'll love it.  I almost bought a T-Moro Smith bag at the outlet today that was so pretty.  The Stanwich is slightly smaller than the regular flo, but very roomy because it "potbellies" out more with the pleats.  

I have not seen the pink Stanwich in person, but I've seen a pretty good youtube video.  I saw a baby pink double pocket satchel at the outlet and it looks pretty true to color from what I've seen on QVC.  

Here is the video.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0VivjHELvc


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My first time using my lavender. She is packed up and ready to roll.
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 2612501
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2612502



If I keep seeing your bag, I'm going to have to have it.  She's so cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I tried on Chestnut and Natural. The Natural didn't look as large but the Chestnut did. I bet once it softens and start to slouch up, it won't look as large. I want one though. I just don't want it to overpower me. I do remember someone here (Bobetta???) posted mod shots carrying the large and didn't look over powering at all and she looks to be much smaller in size then me. Maybe it's just me thinking it swallows me?



I feel the same about the regular flo.  I tried one on a natural, all pebbly and broken in looking and she wasn't that big at all.  I kind of liked how it looked.  However, the more I carry my new small ivy satchel, the more I realize it's the perfect size for me.  It fits my organizer perfectly and I can still put some more stuff on top of it and on the sides if I need to.  I figured why carry the extra weight of the regular if the small fits.  I'm really loving that small flo. She's softer and prettier everytime I carry her.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> If I keep seeing your bag, I'm going to have to have it.  She's so cute!




Thank you!

And thank you for the video.  I will watch it as soon as my wifi cooperates. 

I like the pot belly thing. That means it can take a lot.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I have not seen the pink Stanwich in person, but I've seen a pretty good youtube video.  I saw a baby pink double pocket satchel at the outlet and it looks pretty true to color from what I've seen on QVC.
> 
> Here is the video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0VivjHELvc


That video had the worst lighting and sound *EVER*! But I sat through the entire thing, just so I could drool over that bag. I'd be thrilled to get that one As Is!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I feel the same about the regular flo.  I tried one on a natural, all pebbly and broken in looking and she wasn't that big at all.  I kind of liked how it looked.  However, the more I carry my new small ivy satchel, the more I realize it's the perfect size for me.  It fits my organizer perfectly and I can still put some more stuff on top of it and on the sides if I need to.  I figured why carry the extra weight of the regular if the small fits.  I'm really loving that small flo. She's softer and prettier everytime I carry her.




I agree... I can't justify the weight of it, when the small works fine BUT... It keeps calling me for some reason. 

I'm thinking about maybe getting it and taking it for a test drive for a day or so or find one at the outlet on clearance and I won't feel bad if I can't return it. humm


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> That video had the worst lighting and sound *EVER*! But I sat through the entire thing, just so I could drool over that bag. I'd be thrilled to get that one As Is!



Yeah I realized later that the lighting was low, but I love that youtuber.  She's so funny in her videos.  It was the first time I'd seen the pink Stanwich.  It was even before it appeared on the QVC presentation.  I was so surprised to see it...and happy.  It's just a happy bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... For those that have the Natural Flo, does it have color transfer issues? Like when wearing jeans?


----------



## iluvmc24

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... For those that have the Natural Flo, does it have color transfer issues? Like when wearing jeans?



I do have that problem with my natural on the back, it is so dissapointing but I erase it with a earaser but it shows up again.  It is my fave purse but that is the only problem you cant really see it, I''ll upload a picture later to you guys to see.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

iluvmc24 said:


> I do have that problem with my natural on the back, it is so dissapointing but I erase it with a earaser but it shows up again.  It is my fave purse but that isthe only problem you cant really see I'll upload a picture later to you guys to see.




Ahhh thank u!  

 I'm wanting a natural bag but that's my only hesitation about that beautiful natural and jeans is mostly what I would pair it with. I have a bag in natural but I don't carry it as a casual bag so I don't wear it with jeans. A pic would be great when u get time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh thank u!
> 
> I'm wanting a natural bag but that's my only hesitation about that beautiful natural and jeans is mostly what I would pair it with. I have a bag in natural but I don't carry it as a casual bag so I don't wear it with jeans. A pic would be great when u get time. Thanks for the info.


 

I think that is the same reason i dont have Natural


----------



## iluvmc24

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh thank u!
> 
> I'm wanting a natural bag but that's my only hesitation about that beautiful natural and jeans is mostly what I would pair it with. I have a bag in natural but I don't carry it as a casual bag so I don't wear it with jeans. A pic would be great when u get time. Thanks for the info.



Like I said it is not 'that' visible but if it bothers you a lot well it is probably not for you I really don't mind a lot. The color is great because it matches tons of outfits I love it fot that reason!  the color transfer is on the little folded details.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh thank u!
> 
> I'm wanting a natural bag but that's my only hesitation about that beautiful natural and jeans is mostly what I would pair it with. I have a bag in natural but I don't carry it as a casual bag so I don't wear it with jeans. A pic would be great when u get time. Thanks for the info.




Maybe if you shortened the strap by doubling it, it wouldn't hang as low as your jeans. I did that on my natural Stanwich for fear of the same thing. I think it's also more comfortable to carry it this way.


----------



## iluvmc24

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe if you shortened the strap by doubling it, it wouldn't hang as low as your jeans. I did that on my natural Stanwich for fear of the same thing. I think it's also more comfortable to carry it this way.



Mine is doubled but it still touches my jeans!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe if you shortened the strap by doubling it, it wouldn't hang as low as your jeans. I did that on my natural Stanwich for fear of the same thing. I think it's also more comfortable to carry it this way.




That's a great idea but I normally carry the Flo/bags in the crook and it sits right at my waistline/jean line right in the line of fire for color transfer. Since I plan to use it as a casual bag, doubling the strap and on the shoulder would probably work. Since I saw that vid on the tube about the color rubbing off on the buckles and the strap creasing, I'm a bit hesitant. If it's not one thing, it's a another. Sighing... Thanks for the suggestion. I'm back on a roll now, since my mom didn't get a bag for Mother's Day.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... For those that have the Natural Flo, does it have color transfer issues? Like when wearing jeans?




Glad you asked. I live in jeans once the fall temps hit so I guess I'm going to have to be extra careful.


----------



## seton

Women - y'all need to set the dye in ur jeans. There are ways to do that.

Another alternative is Alto in natural. It doesnt seen to have nearly the dye transfer problems like natural flo.


----------



## StillPooh

To all of you doubling your satchel straps- be aware that the hooks rubbing against each other will wear the brass finish off!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> To all of you doubling your satchel straps- be aware that the hooks rubbing against each other will wear the brass finish off!




That was another concern of mine and it wears on the strap that's looped on the other side. There's a vid on YouTube that talks about/shows it. The vid was actually posted n one of these threads.


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> That was another concern of mine and it wears on the strap that's looped on the other side. There's a vid on YouTube that talks about/shows it. The vid was actually posted n one of these threads.



Yes, and I am so grateful to whoever posted it! I had only carried my large Crimson Flo twice after doubling the strap, and I undid it the moment I saw that video. Fortunately there was no harm done. Too bad they don't make shorter straps available for purchase; I really liked that length.


----------



## bestrdh

Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.


Different lighting:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> Yes, and I am so grateful to whoever posted it! I had only carried my large Crimson Flo twice after doubling the strap, and I undid it the moment I saw that video. Fortunately there was no harm done. Too bad they don't make shorter straps available for purchase; I really liked that length.




Glad you caught it before doing any damage. It's a good idea but if it will harm my bag, I'll find another way. Yes, it would be good if they made shorter straps or straps with extenders. That way, we have a options. I'm a girl that likes to carry by too handle and have strap hanging down but some are way to long.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638


Pruddddddy woman. Twins on a few


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638




&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;Guuuuurl... Just stop it, will ya??? That's a beautiful well put together family. I love it!! It's a mixture of sizes, correct?

From what I can tell, it also looks like a majority of your bags are smooth??


----------



## seton

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638




wonderful. the one inthe middle is ocean blue small, right?


----------



## bestrdh

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddddddy woman. Twins on a few




Thanks girl


----------



## bestrdh

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#128558;&#128558;&#128558;Guuuuurl... Just stop it, will ya??? That's a beautiful well put together family. I love it!! It's a mixture of sizes, correct?
> 
> From what I can tell, it also looks like a majority of your bags are smooth??




No the majority are pebbly.  Only my pink, Chestnut and Ivy are smooth.  Also, yes the ones in the back are large and the ones in the front are small.


----------



## bestrdh

seton said:


> wonderful. the one inthe middle is ocean blue small, right?




Yup!  All if these were 65% off except my Chestnut which was my first Flo.


----------



## seton

bestrdh said:


> Yup!  All if these were 65% off except my Chestnut which was my first Flo.



wow! youve been busy! congrats! 
i love the family portraits. they look like candy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> Yup!  All if these were 65% off except my Chestnut which was my first Flo.


And u got thm all sittin at home. Cant beat that


----------



## Springer

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638




That is some excellent purse porn!

All are lovely! I am partial to your lavender and teal. I love teal. 

I love your pink. When I do get a new bag in a few months I may get that pink in the stanwich. Beautiful color pink. 

That is one heck of a picture!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's a great idea but I normally carry the Flo/bags in the crook and it sits right at my waistline/jean line right in the line of fire for color transfer. Since I plan to use it as a casual bag, doubling the strap and on the shoulder would probably work. Since I saw that vid on the tube about the color rubbing off on the buckles and the strap creasing, I'm a bit hesitant. If it's not one thing, it's a another. Sighing... Thanks for the suggestion. I'm back on a roll now, since my mom didn't get a bag for Mother's Day.



What about taking the strap to a shoe shop and having it shortened?  Laurie says it only cost her about $10.  I've been thinking about doing that, but I'm afraid I'll want it long again one day.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> . Too bad they don't make shorter straps available for purchase; I really liked that length.



It's funny you say that.  My sis said it to the SA at the outlet yesterday.  She likes the Kingston strap, but it's not on many bags.  So today I put the suggestion on Sue Clifton's Facebook page.  I really want the Kingston strap for my satchels.  They could do it in varying thicknesses.  I would pay for it if it was offered as an accessory.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Glad you caught it before doing any damage. It's a good idea but if it will harm my bag, I'll find another way. Yes, it would be good if they made shorter straps or straps with extenders. That way, we have a options. I'm a girl that likes to carry by too handle and have strap hanging down but some are way to long.



Yeah, why can't they make the strap with the removable piece.  That would solve everything.  We will have to request that.


----------



## Twoboyz

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638



Man that is a beautiful family you have there!  Are you sure it's complete?  I don't see 14 + colors there..... lol    :giggles:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> What about taking the strap to a shoe shop and having it shortened?  Laurie says it only cost her about $10.  I've been thinking about doing that, but I'm afraid I'll want it long again one day.




Yeah, I don't think I want the strap altered. I see that she does that with all her bags. I'm with you... I may want it long again. The way she does it, you can't do cross body (even though I rarely carry that way), or long like I had it with my Moss. .


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I would love to see the Kingston style hobo strap offered as well. I'd pay a reasonable amount for it lol especially for bags like the Stanwich (all trimmed in t'moro, except for the black) then I could use it on multiple bags (I have a feeling I may end up with all of the Stanwich family lol) The Flo satchels would be harder tho, since there are so many more colors available. 

If they ever offer the Flo satchels with t'moro trim on them ike the Stanwich I'll go bankrupt...just saying lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> If they ever offer the Flo satchels with t'moro trim on them ike the Stanwich I'll go bankrupt...just saying lol



You're telling me?!  I'll be right there with you!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Did I miss the sale on the Flo? The more I see bestrdh's pic the more I'm convinced I NEED that lavender... 4 bags in two weeks would be a record breaker for me, and possibly a deal breaker for DH lol


----------



## StillPooh

Gilmoregirl said:


> 4 bags in two weeks would be a record breaker for me, and possibly a deal breaker for DH lol



Look on the bright side- you may end up a bag lady, but you'll have *really* nice bags! :lolots:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol... He threatens to take half in the divorce, and I remind him I can take half of "our" sports memorabilia collection and buy three times as many  lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Did I miss the sale on the Flo? The more I see bestrdh's pic the more I'm convinced I NEED that lavender... 4 bags in two weeks would be a record breaker for me, and possibly a deal breaker for DH lol



As far as I am aware, the sale goes on until all of the bags are gone.  You might want to call an outlet and ask if there are anymore lavender bags left.  They will look in their system if they don't have any in their store.  The ******* store has been very helpful and instrumental to many of us and our recent acquisitions.    I'm obsessing about that lavender too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... He threatens to take half in the divorce, and I remind him I can take half of "our" sports memorabilia collection and buy three times as many  lol



:lolots:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm thinking I'll be calling them in the morning lol ty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm thinking I'll be calling them in the morning lol ty!



I keep wanting to call again too, but then I think do I really need another one?  Um....kind of...


----------



## bestrdh

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm thinking I'll be calling them in the morning lol ty!




If ******* doesn't help, I've used Reading, PA, Freeport, ME and Riverhead in NY.  Just to enable


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I keep wanting to call again too, but then I think do I really need another one?  Um....kind of...



If you have to ask IF you do... then yes, you do lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

bestrdh said:


> If ******* doesn't help, I've used Reading, PA, Freeport, ME and Riverhead in NY.  Just to enable



Enabling greatly appreciated  lol


----------



## Nebo

I dont know who are the moderators for our little Dooney haven, but my suggestion is to do a sticky with Dooney outlet shopping where we can put our recommendations and reviews.


----------



## Nebo

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638



Oh my! I hope to see my family grow like that one day too


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bestrdh said:


> If ******* doesn't help, I've used Reading, PA, Freeport, ME and Riverhead in NY.  Just to enable


 

and DE


----------



## only dooney

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638


 
Oh my word, I love this!  Congrats!!!!    What an absolutely beautiful lil family!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Did I miss the sale on the Flo? The more I see bestrdh's pic the more I'm convinced I NEED that lavender... 4 bags in two weeks would be a record breaker for me, and possibly a deal breaker for DH lol


 

I called the DE store and the following are still remaining to be ordered in satchel

Lavender  Crimson  Ivy  Ocean Blue  salmon  Strawberry


----------



## Vicmarie

I still have not heard much about the Bristol satchel ... I think it looks beautiful .. Especially in the violet ... Anyone here have the pleasure of carrying one around ????


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called the DE store and the following are still remaining to be ordered in satchel
> 
> Lavender  Crimson  Ivy  Ocean Blue  salmon  Strawberry




Thank you!!! Decisions...decisions...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you!!! Decisions...decisions...


 
salmon calling my name


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I still have not heard much about the Bristol satchel ... I think it looks beautiful .. Especially in the violet ... Anyone here have the pleasure of carrying one around ????
> 
> View attachment 2614564




I saw the violet and black at the outlet on Sunday. They are 30% off right now. It's a cute bag. It's pretty comfortable to carry I'm sure. It's the same shape/style as my pebbled leather dome buckle satchel from QVC. The opening is nice and wide. The outside cell phone pocket is convenient (one of my favorite features). The shoulder strap is kind of a weird length, not long enough for cross body. I've heard she's lighter in weight than the Flo satchel and a little less structured. I'm basing all this on my pebbled leather bag as far as features and shape goes. I'm sure the florentine leather aspects are very similar to the other Flo bags. One thing that crossed my mind is the area in the back where the cell phone pocket is might get scratched if you use it a lot. I even noticed marks on my pebbled leather bag and that one does not scratch easily.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called the DE store and the following are still remaining to be ordered in satchel
> 
> Lavender  Crimson  Ivy  Ocean Blue  salmon  Strawberry



Oh man... I'm trying to r e s i s t... but I LOVE LOVE LOVE that lavender.... :what:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh man... I'm trying to r e s i s t... but I LOVE LOVE LOVE that lavender.... :what:


 

DONT resist - GET her so we can be twins lolololo


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I saw the violet and black at the outlet on Sunday. They are 30% off right now. It's a cute bag. It's pretty comfortable to carry I'm sure. It's the same shape/style as my pebbled leather dome buckle satchel from QVC. The opening is nice and wide. The outside cell phone pocket is convenient (one of my favorite features). The shoulder strap is kind of a weird length, not long enough for cross body. I've heard she's lighter in weight than the Flo satchel and a little less structured. I'm basing all this on my pebbled leather bag as far as features and shape goes. I'm sure the florentine leather aspects are very similar to the other Flo bags. One thing that crossed my mind is the area in the back where the cell phone pocket is might get scratched if you use it a lot. I even noticed marks on my pebbled leather bag and that one does not scratch easily.




No way ! I don't have an outlet anywhere near me though  oh my goodness ... With that kinda price I need to find a way to get it .... Just like my double satchel , I doubt I'd use the outside pockets because I'm too afraid to scratch !!


----------



## Trudysmom

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638


WONDERFUL photo. LOVE them!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

yes!! wow!!! your collection is tdf...


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> No way ! I don't have an outlet anywhere near me though  oh my goodness ... With that kinda price I need to find a way to get it .... Just like my double satchel , I doubt I'd use the outside pockets because I'm too afraid to scratch !!




Just call one if the outlets and ask to have it shipped. They ship for 7.50.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called the DE store and the following are still remaining to be ordered in satchel
> 
> Lavender  Crimson  Ivy  Ocean Blue  salmon  Strawberry





Honey, are those large or small ones? Im thinking of breaking my bag ban by the end of the week and get one small satchel


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I just called ******* and ordered the mini lavender shipping from the warehouse! $111 WOOT!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gilmoregirl said:


> i just called ******* and ordered the mini lavender shipping from the warehouse! $111 woot!


 
boooyah


----------



## Nebo

Awesome! You ladies are such enablers Looking forward to see new pictures.


----------



## bestrdh

Thank you ladies!!  CforC - Salmon's calling my name too!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I still have not heard much about the Bristol satchel ... I think it looks beautiful .. Especially in the violet ... Anyone here have the pleasure of carrying one around ????
> 
> View attachment 2614564




No, I don't own one but have seen in person many times. It's a beautiful bag but in MY opinion the bag/leather feels very cheap. It's Flo leather but feels substantially (again, in MY opinion) thinner than what I'm use to with Flo bags. The Violet color is stunning in person.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

At those prices?? We're crazy if we DON'T lol $111 for a $318 bag (that I was looking at paying retail for) I may have squealed a little lol


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, I don't own one but have seen in person many times. It's a beautiful bag but in MY opinion the bag/leather feels very cheap. It's Flo leather but feels substantially (again, in MY opinion) thinner than what I'm use to with Flo bags. The Violet color is stunning in person.




See that's honestly what I thought about the stanwhich satchel when I tried it on at dillards ... I know it's florentine but it doesn't feel like my satchel that I have . . Just my opinion though ! Hopefully I can see one in person soon !


----------



## A.McFMLY

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638


Oh my gosh I'm so jealous!!!! I adore that aqua/light blue one! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## DooneyDucky

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, I don't own one but have seen in person many times. It's a beautiful bag but in MY opinion the bag/leather feels very cheap. It's Flo leather but feels substantially (again, in MY opinion) thinner than what I'm use to with Flo bags. The Violet color is stunning in person.




I reviewed this bag in 3 different colors: White, Black, and Natural. They were all different in texture and thickness with the white being very textured and very thin and soft, the black was somewhat textured like I'm used to seeing on the textured Flo bags, and the natural was very thick and smooth- very substantial. I don't really care for the inconsistencies of this bag but I think the variations allow those to pick and choose the type of leather they prefer. I personally prefer smooth Florentine leather. If I wanted pebbly leather I'd get Dillen or Pebble Grain.


----------



## lnw85

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638





Nebo said:


> Oh my! I hope to see my family grow like that one day too


Holy cow!  What a gorgeous family of satchels - I have the lavender and really  her but that teal you have is making me a little :greengrin: with envy


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Whoa, that is some collection - neatly arranged, too. Nice.


----------



## lenie

Vicmarie said:


> I still have not heard much about the Bristol satchel ... I think it looks beautiful .. Especially in the violet ... Anyone here have the pleasure of carrying one around ????
> 
> View attachment 2614564




I just bought the Bristol in Bone, which is a beautiful French vanilla color. I will be taking her out tomorrow!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> I just bought the Bristol in Bone, which is a beautiful French vanilla color. I will be taking her out tomorrow!




Beautiful!  Are you going to entertain us with pictures? I'd love to see her. I don't think we've seen a bone Bristol here yet.  thanks and congrats.


----------



## Vicmarie

lenie said:


> I just bought the Bristol in Bone, which is a beautiful French vanilla color. I will be taking her out tomorrow!




Yes ! Show us !!


----------



## lenie

Vicmarie said:


> Yes ! Show us !!




I'll take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## hopi

bestrdh said:


> Teal Flo arrived so now my family is complete. As requested a family pic, excuse the poor lighting.
> View attachment 2613637
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 2613638





beautiful picture


----------



## lnw85

Reason # a lot that I  my Lavender Flo satchel - it has been raining non-stop here in the midwest and she has gotten wet several times and dried up beautifully with no water marks.

Oh, and in the not even two weeks I've been carrying her, she's begun softening up wonderfully... so pleased


----------



## Twoboyz

lnw85 said:


> Reason # a lot that I  my Lavender Flo satchel - it has been raining non-stop here in the midwest and she has gotten wet several times and dried up beautifully with no water marks.
> 
> Oh, and in the not even two weeks I've been carrying her, she's begun softening up wonderfully... so pleased



That's good to know.  Thanks for sharing.  You are a brave girl for taking your new flo out in the rain


----------



## lnw85

Twoboyz said:


> That's good to know.  Thanks for sharing.  You are a brave girl for taking your new flo out in the rain



Brave, no... Foolish more like it.  I'm just not the type to baby my bags... I buy them to use them... And if a little water will hurt them, they're probably not the bag for me.
In all fairness tho, I do try to cover the bags with my jacket when we are out in the rain so they don't get hit too hard


----------



## Springer

lnw85 said:


> Reason # a lot that I  my Lavender Flo satchel - it has been raining non-stop here in the midwest and she has gotten wet several times and dried up beautifully with no water marks.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and in the not even two weeks I've been carrying her, she's begun softening up wonderfully... so pleased




Mine is softening up too. She was so stiff but after some conditioner and a little carrying she is slouching much better.


----------



## Trudysmom

Springer said:


> Mine is softening up too. She was so stiff but after some conditioner and a little carrying she is slouching much better.


I am going to order a small sized Flo satchel and I was hoping the smaller size would not get too soft and slouch too much. Does anyone know if the small ones are a bit more structured than the largest one? I know they all do slouch.


----------



## Springer

Trudysmom said:


> I am going to order a small sized Flo satchel and I was hoping the smaller size would not get too soft and slouch too much. Does anyone know if the small ones are a bit more structured than the largest one? I know they all do slouch.




I honestly cannot say. I only have the large ones. Good luck though on getting what you want. I am sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I am going to order a small sized Flo satchel and I was hoping the smaller size would not get too soft and slouch too much. Does anyone know if the small ones are a bit more structured than the largest one? I know they all do slouch.


I am sorry, I do not know, I only have the mini. kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I am going to order a small sized Flo satchel and I was hoping the smaller size would not get too soft and slouch too much. Does anyone know if the small ones are a bit more structured than the largest one? I know they all do slouch.




I don't own the large but do own the small. I think you may be able to prolong the "structure" a bit longer if you don't condition it right away. The conditioners soften them up quite a bit. But I don't think it could be avoided. 

What color are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I don't own the large but do own the small. I think you may be able to prolong the "structure" a bit longer if you don't condition it right away. The conditioners soften them up quite a bit. But I don't think it could be avoided.
> 
> What color are you thinking about getting?


I just ordered the small red. I finally made my mind up.  Thanks, I won't condition so it will not soften too much. Thanks.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yay on picking your new love!  I hope she meets all of your expectations!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I am going to order a small sized Flo satchel and I was hoping the smaller size would not get too soft and slouch too much. Does anyone know if the small ones are a bit more structured than the largest one? I know they all do slouch.




I think it depends on how textured your leather is. I have heard that the ones with the more pebbly texture tend to be softer. Also I think I have heard the small has less slouch overall. Think the reasoning behind this is that there is less surface leather between edging, if that makes any sense. If you like structure the Croco Fino Satchel has a lot more structure. They are 65% off at the outlets right now. You made a nice choice though the red is beautiful


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I just ordered the small red. I finally made my mind up.  Thanks, I won't condition so it will not soften too much. Thanks.



Pls, pls, pls post pictures. That is on my wish list!

I have the big and the small ones. Small ones are more structured. Just the shape and where the stitching is makes them more structured. Conditioner shouldnt soften the leather to the point where it would slouch, just "feed" it.

My small taupe is still super structured  and she did soften and she is conditioned.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Pls, pls, pls post pictures. That is on my wish list!
> 
> I have the big and the small ones. Small ones are more structured. Just the shape and where the stitching is makes them more structured. Conditioner shouldnt soften the leather to the point where it would slouch, just "feed" it.
> 
> My small taupe is still super structured  and she did soften and she is conditioned.


I will show pictures when my red small Florentine satchel arrives. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Nebo

My Ivy should be here Tuesday.  Cant wait to meet her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Looks like next week will be another exciting week of new arrivals. I'm expecting my New Taupe small satchel from the outlet hopefully on Tuesday as well.  Both of my Taupes from Ilovedooney went back.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Looks like next week will be another exciting week of new arrivals. I'm expecting my New Taupe small satchel from the outlet hopefully on Tuesday as well.  Both of my Taupes from Ilovedooney went back.




What happened with the taupes you sent back?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Looks like next week will be another exciting week of new arrivals. I'm expecting my New Taupe small satchel from the outlet hopefully on Tuesday as well.  Both of my Taupes from Ilovedooney went back.




Very excited for you. This one is a keeepeeer


----------



## Nebo

Has anyone noticed- soooo many fashion bloggers own Dooney Clayton in natural. Its everywhere  I actually quite like this style, just think its a bit too spacious for me and what I put in the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Has anyone noticed- soooo many fashion bloggers own Dooney Clayton in natural. Its everywhere  I actually quite like this style, just think its a bit too spacious for me and what I put in the bag.




I too have noticed this. I loooove the Clayton but EVERYTIME I try her on she feels huge and looks awkward to me. If I see her at an great deal, I may just break down and get her.


----------



## Nebo

It is a gorgeous bag. The lines are amazing, pockets, everything. If only it was a tad bit shorter for us smaller girls


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> What happened with the taupes you sent back?




Well, the first one was a little pebbled and a little dull looking. I wasn't sure I liked it. ( I know....the horror for all the taupe lovers!) so I took a chance and ordered another one from Ilovedooney and was going to send back the one I liked least. The second one was a complete mess. It had so many different textures on it and it looked skewed on the stitching. It had a noticeable crease on the front. So I called ******* and talked to Faith.  Just by chance they had one in the back room still in warehouse wrapping and she said It was mostly smooth.  It shipped Thursday so I'm crossing my fingers for Tuesday delivery  I'm hoping this will be my dream taupe Flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Very excited for you. This one is a keeepeeer




I hope so. I hope you love your Ivy as much as I love mine.


----------



## Nebo

I hope I will. Im not too picky with my leathers, but I did ask for description on all of the ivy's available and picked the most smooth/uniform one. I cant wait 

Honestly , the only color I think I will have an issue with is when Im gonna be buying black. Some of those black satchels look like they are coated with something and it just makes the leather look so fake. Not a fan. But its not on all of them, just need some luck, I guess.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I hope I will. Im not too picky with my leathers, but I did ask for description on all of the ivy's available and picked the most smooth/uniform one. I cant wait
> 
> Honestly , the only color I think I will have an issue with is when Im gonna be buying black. Some of those black satchels look like they are coated with something and it just makes the leather look so fake. Not a fan. But its not on all of them, just need some luck, I guess.




That's one you might have to buy in person or get a ego of description over the phone. They might a get pretty shiny in full patina though. I've seen some Flo satchels on YouTube that looked so shiny, but it could also be the camera. Not too sure.


----------



## Nebo

Yes, this one might need IRL meet and greet  I remember the first time I 've seen black one in Dillards- up close, I was - whaaaat, this is Dooney??? It just looked tacky and fake. Someone here posted a really nice black one. I love how Bristol looks in black, color is more matte and seems thicker.


----------



## lilithcake

Nebo said:


> Yes, this one might need IRL meet and greet  I remember the first time I 've seen black one in Dillards- up close, I was - whaaaat, this is Dooney??? It just looked tacky and fake. Someone here posted a really nice black one. I love how Bristol looks in black, color is more matte and seems thicker.



:-\ is it luck then? to get the right bag that looks good? lol


----------



## Nebo

I dont know. Just some colors and finishes are different. Im not bothered by leather not being uniform ( smooth, pebbled etc), some ladies are. Obviously my pet peeve is just in this black color ,lol. Oh, well, if I dont find it to my liking, Ill just go with another style and skip the satchel in this color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I just looked at the mod shot thread. I hope the satchels are all the large size. I am getting nervous that my red small florentine satchel is going to be too big.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I just looked at the mod shot thread. I hope the satchels are all the large size. I am getting nervous that my red small florentine satchel is going to be too big.




All are large except mine... The Moss colored one. It's the small satchel, which is the size you ordered. If you think mine is to large, then the mini may be better? The other ladies listed the size in their description. They described as "regular" and "large". It is quite a large bag. I wish they had a size in between the small and large. Sighing.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I just looked at the mod shot thread. I hope the satchels are all the large size. I am getting nervous that my red small florentine satchel is going to be too big.



Im sure you will love it! The small is the perfect size and besides my Ocean, all other are small. Its more of a medium bag, really.


----------



## Trudysmom

Guess I will see soon. I went back and forth with small and mini. I am tall but I don't use  bags that are really large.


----------



## lenie

bestrdh said:


> No the majority are pebbly.  Only my pink, Chestnut and Ivy are smooth.  Also, yes the ones in the back are large and the ones in the front are small.




I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lenie said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?


I hve all large. Small is to small to hold what i carry. Like u i dont like tightness.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?




Humm... I own the small Flo satchel and it's the perfect size for me. For my needs, I think the large will be way to big. I don't carry that much in my bag to own the large. I'm not that familiar with MK Selma as far as inside space but the small satchel holds a lot in my opinion. The Flo leather is a bit softer than the Selma which gives it more stretch room. From what I know about the Selma , it's fairly structured. Small Flo is a true medium bag. There is a thread in this forum called "Model your Dooney" that show the small and large satchels on different ladies.  It may give you an idea of how it might look on you. There are also a few vids on YouTube that may help. Just search for Florentine Satchel. I've also included some shots of what fits inside of the small. This is pretty tight but I can get stuff out without damaging anything. I don't normally carry my iPad so without that, I'll have more room. Hope this helps! 

2 Medium cosmetic bags
Full size iPad with case
Small pouch
Full size wallet
Coin case


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I own the small Flo satchel and it's the perfect size for me. For my needs, I think the large will be way to big. I don't carry that much in my bag to own the large. I'm not that familiar with MK Selma as far as inside space but the small satchel holds a lot in my opinion. The Flo leather is a bit softer than the Selma which gives it more stretch room. From what I know about the Selma , it's fairly structured. It's a true medium bag. There I a thread in this forum called "Model your Dooney" that show the small and large satchels on different ladies.  It may give you an idea of how it might look on you. There are also a few vids on YouTube that may help. Just search for Florentine Satchel. I've also included some shots of what fits inside of the small. This is pretty tight but I can get stuff out without damaging anything. I don't normally carry my iPad so without that, I'll have more room. Hope this helps!
> 
> 2 Medium cosmetic bags
> Full size iPad with case
> Small pouch
> Full size wallet
> Coin case
> 
> View attachment 2621241
> View attachment 2621242
> View attachment 2621243


That is a good size for sure. I don't like extra room and bagginess, ha. We are all so different.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I own the small Flo satchel and it's the perfect size for me. For my needs, I think the large will be way to big. I don't carry that much in my bag to own the large. I'm not that familiar with MK Selma as far as inside space but the small satchel holds a lot in my opinion. The Flo leather is a bit softer than the Selma which gives it more stretch room. From what I know about the Selma , it's fairly structured. Small Flo is a true medium bag. There is a thread in this forum called "Model your Dooney" that show the small and large satchels on different ladies.  It may give you an idea of how it might look on you. There are also a few vids on YouTube that may help. Just search for Florentine Satchel. I've also included some shots of what fits inside of the small. This is pretty tight but I can get stuff out without damaging anything. I don't normally carry my iPad so without that, I'll have more room. Hope this helps!
> 
> 2 Medium cosmetic bags
> Full size iPad with case
> Small pouch
> Full size wallet
> Coin case
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621243




I die! Moss is the best green flo!


----------



## lenie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I own the small Flo satchel and it's the perfect size for me. For my needs, I think the large will be way to big. I don't carry that much in my bag to own the large. I'm not that familiar with MK Selma as far as inside space but the small satchel holds a lot in my opinion. The Flo leather is a bit softer than the Selma which gives it more stretch room. From what I know about the Selma , it's fairly structured. Small Flo is a true medium bag. There is a thread in this forum called "Model your Dooney" that show the small and large satchels on different ladies.  It may give you an idea of how it might look on you. There are also a few vids on YouTube that may help. Just search for Florentine Satchel. I've also included some shots of what fits inside of the small. This is pretty tight but I can get stuff out without damaging anything. I don't normally carry my iPad so without that, I'll have more room. Hope this helps!
> 
> 2 Medium cosmetic bags
> Full size iPad with case
> Small pouch
> Full size wallet
> Coin case
> 
> View attachment 2621241
> View attachment 2621242
> View attachment 2621243




Thank you so much for the pictures and information. I love the moss color! Do you find that this color goes with a lot?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I own the small Flo satchel and it's the perfect size for me. For my needs, I think the large will be way to big. I don't carry that much in my bag to own the large. I'm not that familiar with MK Selma as far as inside space but the small satchel holds a lot in my opinion. The Flo leather is a bit softer than the Selma which gives it more stretch room. From what I know about the Selma , it's fairly structured. Small Flo is a true medium bag. There is a thread in this forum called "Model your Dooney" that show the small and large satchels on different ladies.  It may give you an idea of how it might look on you. There are also a few vids on YouTube that may help. Just search for Florentine Satchel. I've also included some shots of what fits inside of the small. This is pretty tight but I can get stuff out without damaging anything. I don't normally carry my iPad so without that, I'll have more room. Hope this helps!
> 
> 2 Medium cosmetic bags
> Full size iPad with case
> Small pouch
> Full size wallet
> Coin case
> 
> View attachment 2621241
> View attachment 2621242
> View attachment 2621243


I need mosssss n my life. Lololol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need mosssss n my life. Lololol




Girl, you can probably make your own Moss with that rainbow of bags you got. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures and information. I love the moss color! Do you find that this color goes with a lot?




No problem!! Yes, I consider Moss to be a neutral color. I wear it with any colors and it looks great.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> I die! Moss is the best green flo!




Yes it is! Such an everyday neutral. I want a Smith in Moss.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> That is a good size for sure. I don't like extra room and bagginess, ha. We are all so different.




I don't like extra bagginess either. I like a semi-tight fit. Just enough room to comfortably get things in and out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, you can probably make your own Moss with that rainbow of bags you got. Lol.


Lololol mke my own. Lolol


----------



## tawnycat

Does anyone have the satchel in Crimson or Plum..I was wondering if they were similar?


----------



## NurseAnn

lenie said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?




I have both and can fit most of the same things in both. Selma is narrow and taller but the space at the top was virtually useless to me because I don't like stacking my things.  Biggest difference is that because the Small Flo folds over at the top I prefer not to carry a full size ipad in it whereas the Selma carried that easily.  I prefer the small.  It carries everything I need.  Truthfully I love the flo satchel wayyyy more than the Selma.


----------



## accessorygirl2

lenie said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?



Large Flo is closer to the size of large Selma.


----------



## bestrdh

lenie said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?



I actually prefer the size of the small,  I don't have a Selma but I do have Coach Candace's which I believe is a similar size.  Definately the lg. Florentine is larger but I would have to say it's difficult to say between the small Flo and Selma because the shape is totally different.  I'd say if you like big bags go for the large!!  I do think after using them they get "slouchier" and they look smaller than when new.


----------



## Springer

I have seen various pictures of what different colors look like as the satchel ages (the patina?). But I have yet to see an aged lavender flo. Would anyone happen to have one that has aged and be able to describe what I might expect as far as change in the color with age? Thank you


----------



## Vicmarie

lenie said:


> I am trying to decide whether to get the regular(large) florentine satchel or the small satchel. I like big bags because I get frustrated when I try to downsize and everything is too tightly packed in a smaller bag or I have to take things out. But I don't want to look like I am carrying a suitcase. Do you prefer one size over the other? I have a few MK Selma bags--how does the small satchel compare in size to the Selma?







Here's a pic I took for you with my medium savanna medium satchel which is the same size as the small satchel . Also, if you go to qvc.com you can look up the bag and they'll have the video with models modeling it . I think the small satchel is a great size cause the large is pretty heavy ( but worth it if you can handle it !)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I have seen various pictures of what different colors look like as the satchel ages (the patina?). But I have yet to see an aged lavender flo. Would anyone happen to have one that has aged and be able to describe what I might expect as far as change in the color with age? Thank you




I THINK the Lavender is a fairly new shade (past couple months), so it may be hard finding one right now with a true patina unless it was carried pretty often and exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I THINK the Lavender is a fairly new shade (past couple months), so it may be hard finding one right now with a true patina unless it was carried pretty often and exposed to sunlight.




Thank you. That makes sense given I haven't been able to find any pics. Ahhhh. A new frontier to navigate!


----------



## Twoboyz

A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh Twoboyz she is devine! Congrats! See...All that angst paid off.


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 2622835


She's beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh Twoboyz she is devine! Congrats! See...All that angst paid off.




Thanks!  I'm so glad I was picky on this one. Now I have some conditioning work to do. I almost don't want to do it because she looks so pretty already....but I have to protect this leather!


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> She's beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## SandraElle

Twoboyz said:


> A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 2622835



Congrats on getting a good one. Enjoy her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[QUOT E=Twoboyz;26782532]A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten. 

View attachment 2622835

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Wowzer TB!!!! I told you!!! She is soooo beautiful. The texture is so perfect. Looks smooth??? You are correct... That's what I imagine Taupe to look like as well. Congrats!!! I'm so glad you are happy! You've tried so hard. Can't wait to see what you decide to wear her with on her first day out. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 2622835




Wow !!! So pretty !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sorry, I can't multi quote on the iPad. 

Thank you SandraElle and Vicmarie! 

Yes Pcan she is completely as smooth as silk! The only problem now is I'm afraid to use her because I know the scratches will come.... She's so pristine and I want to keep it that way. I'm even afraid to condition her. With my other bags I couldn't wait to get that conditioner on them. She doesn't look dry at all. Tomorrow is a work from home day, but I'll be sure to post in the modeling thread as soon as I can.  Thanks and Taupe would look great on you too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, I can't multi quote on the iPad.
> 
> Thank you SandraElle and Vicmarie!
> 
> Yes Pcan she is completely as smooth as silk! The only problem now is I'm afraid to use her because I know the scratches will come.... She's so pristine and I want to keep it that way. I'm even afraid to condition her. With my other bags I couldn't wait to get that conditioner on them. She doesn't look dry at all. Tomorrow is a work from home day, but I'll be sure to post in the modeling thread as soon as I can.  Thanks and Taupe would look great on you too.




Lol... We are never satisfied! That's why I don't like to get smooth ones... I baby it too much. With her being smooth, she can easily go both ways... Dressy or casual.  I have a smooth Front Pocket Domed Sat and rarely use her because of that. I just need to suck it up and use her before she ends up in my "unused" pile and end up on eBay. Can't wait to see your shots!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... We are never satisfied! That's why I don't like to get smooth ones... I baby it too much. With her being smooth, she can easily go both ways... Dressy or casual.  I have a smooth Front Pocket Domed Sat and rarely use her because of that. I just need to suck it up and use her before she ends up in my "unused" pile and end up on eBay. Can't wait to see your shots!



I think we all have this problem  that's why I've been so nervous about my pink stanwich and have leaned towards returning her... but even DH says "but you LOVE that bag" and when I voiced my concern he reminded me... I take care of my things, and we can't live in fear lol condition and treat her, don't intentionally put her in harms way and hope for the best. Just like with the children  lol if you're afraid to use her, you'll never enjoy her which would make the whole hunt for her pointless


----------



## alansgail

I must admit to being a bit confused about some of the comments here re: durability and conditioning bags. Is it normal to add conditioner to a brand new bag? I bought my florentine satchel at a consignment store and it's just the most beautiful leather! 
It's a Mitchell satchel in a natural color. The first day I took her out it was raining and I noticed that there were some raindrops on her.....of course they darkened the leather but within about a minute or so it had disappeared.
I'm not one to overly "baby" my bags, I buy them to use them. Is there something wrong with the Dooney leather on some of these bags that cause problems or are some just overly cautious?
Leather is a pretty tough substance after all......not trying to be sassy, just genuinely curious.
Thanks in advance for enlightening me!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 2622835




Yeah!!!!! Gorgeous! Good job. Way to make it happen. She's sure to be a fave. What's not to love??


----------



## Gilmoregirl

alansgail said:


> I must admit to being a bit confused about some of the comments here re: durability and conditioning bags. Is it normal to add conditioner to a brand new bag? I bought my florentine satchel at a consignment store and it's just the most beautiful leather!
> It's a Mitchell satchel in a natural color. The first day I took her out it was raining and I noticed that there were some raindrops on her.....of course they darkened the leather but within about a minute or so it had disappeared.
> I'm not one to overly "baby" my bags, I buy them to use them. Is there something wrong with the Dooney leather on some of these bags that cause problems or are some just overly cautious?
> Leather is a pretty tough substance after all......not trying to be sassy, just genuinely curious.
> Thanks in advance for enlightening me!



I saw the pic of your gorgeous find. Your bag was already aged (or previously treated by her original owner) and it has a fabulous patina. Florentine (and Vachetta) leather patinas over time, where it develops it's own "self defense" of sorts. Brand new it is considered a "raw" unsealed leather. Until the leather ages, ESPECIALLY on smooth bags, they are highly susceptible to staining and scratching which will scar them. Some people love that look. Others love the aged look but without the scars.

By conditioning the leather you are actually prematurely aging the leather, making it more resistent. 

Make sense?


----------



## Nebo

Two boyz, we are twins now 

Love that taupe, color is amazing. You will love it even more when it starts to patina, which will be pretty quick with conditioning. I love the way mine ever so slightly changed the color over time, just a subtle change, but gives it richness.


----------



## Nebo

Btw, I 've got a leather puncher for holes or however you call that thing. Now, I've punched the holes in all my shoulder straps, making them shorter, but longer then doubling them. After reading about hardware being damaged from rubbing against one another and the fact that the strap was just not pliable enough, so was sticking out instead of lying down- I quit on double strapping. I like this much better, it drapes over and under the bag nicely. I'll try and get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 2622835




Oh my you got a perfect beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah!!!!! Gorgeous! Good job. Way to make it happen. She's sure to be a fave. What's not to love??




I so agree!  Thanks Bobetta.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Two boyz, we are twins now
> 
> Love that taupe, color is amazing. You will love it even more when it starts to patina, which will be pretty quick with conditioning. I love the way mine ever so slightly changed the color over time, just a subtle change, but gives it richness.




Hey twin!  I love the color.  I plan to condition her tomorrow. I didn't want to do it until I could get some good daylight pictures so I could do before and afters.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Btw, I 've got a leather puncher for holes or however you call that thing. Now, I've punched the holes in all my shoulder straps, making them shorter, but longer then doubling them. After reading about hardware being damaged from rubbing against one another and the fact that the strap was just not pliable enough, so was sticking out instead of lying down- I quit on double strapping. I like this much better, it drapes over and under the bag nicely. I'll try and get a picture tomorrow.




Great idea! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh my you got a perfect beauty! Congratulations!




Thank you Springer


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, I can't multi quote on the iPad.
> 
> Thank you SandraElle and Vicmarie!
> 
> Yes Pcan she is completely as smooth as silk! The only problem now is I'm afraid to use her because I know the scratches will come.... She's so pristine and I want to keep it that way. I'm even afraid to condition her. With my other bags I couldn't wait to get that conditioner on them. She doesn't look dry at all. Tomorrow is a work from home day, but I'll be sure to post in the modeling thread as soon as I can.  Thanks and Taupe would look great on you too.




This is exactly how I feel about my natural satchel. He is smooth as can be and also my favorite satchel color that I am finding myself scared to use him because I love him so much! Been switching out using the other colors to keep him "safe". I was to use my favorite bag more. In fact I have decided I am changing into him tomorrow morning.


----------



## alansgail

Gilmoregirl said:


> I saw the pic of your gorgeous find. Your bag was already aged (or previously treated by her original owner) and it has a fabulous patina. Florentine (and Vachetta) leather patinas over time, where it develops it's own "self defense" of sorts. Brand new it is considered a "raw" unsealed leather. Until the leather ages, ESPECIALLY on smooth bags, they are highly susceptible to staining and scratching which will scar them. Some people love that look. Others love the aged look but without the scars.
> 
> By conditioning the leather you are actually prematurely aging the leather, making it more resistent.
> 
> Make sense?


Kind of, but kind of not. I've conditioned all of my vintage Coach bags to bring them back to life. They are all glove tanned leather so have no added protection to begin with. Granted they can get very dried out so by conditioning them it really gives them a nice "glow" as well as protecting them against water etc.
I guess I've never heard anyone say that by conditioning the leather that you are prematurely 'aging' the leather. Protecting and perhaps darkening it a bit depending upon which type of conditioner you use, but not really aging it.
I guess I'm of the natural school of thought and just appreciate the natural patina that happens as we use our bags. My bag doesn't have a completely smooth texture either so maybe I would think otherwise if it did.
Thanks for your comment......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think we all have this problem  that's why I've been so nervous about my pink stanwich and have leaned towards returning her... but even DH says "but you LOVE that bag" and when I voiced my concern he reminded me... I take care of my things, and we can't live in fear lol condition and treat her, don't intentionally put her in harms way and hope for the best. Just like with the children  lol if you're afraid to use her, you'll never enjoy her which would make the whole hunt for her pointless




He's right! Lol... I have mine out to carry tomorrow.


----------



## lenie

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2622274
> 
> 
> Here's a pic I took for you with my medium savanna medium satchel which is the same size as the small satchel . Also, if you go to qvc.com you can look up the bag and they'll have the video with models modeling it . I think the small satchel is a great size cause the large is pretty heavy ( but worth it if you can handle it !)




Thank you for taking the time to take a picture. I like big bags so I decided to get the regular size. I got it at 50%off because my local DB store is closing for a couple of months and relocating to another part of the mall. I got the Giovanni in T'Moro brown, the florentine satchel in black. I'm debating whether or not to get the Bristol, but can't decide between Natural or chestnut.  Which color do you all think goes with more and will age better-chestnut or natural?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> Thank you for taking the time to take a picture. I like big bags so I decided to get the regular size. I got it at 50%off because my local DB store is closing for a couple of months and relocating to another part of the mall. I got the Giovanni in T'Moro brown, the florentine satchel in black. I'm debating whether or not to get the Bristol, but can't decide between Natural or chestnut.  Which color do you all think goes with more and will age better-chestnut or natural?




I say the Natural is age better. I love how natural looks as it patinas. It becomes a nice rich color. The Giovanni bag is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Nebo

lenie said:


> Thank you for taking the time to take a picture. I like big bags so I decided to get the regular size. I got it at 50%off because my local DB store is closing for a couple of months and relocating to another part of the mall. I got the Giovanni in T'Moro brown, the florentine satchel in black. I'm debating whether or not to get the Bristol, but can't decide between Natural or chestnut.  Which color do you all think goes with more and will age better-chestnut or natural?



Would you mind posting pictures of your black florentine if you heavent already? How does the leather feel on it, is it too shiny?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

alansgail said:


> Kind of, but kind of not. I've conditioned all of my vintage Coach bags to bring them back to life. They are all glove tanned leather so have no added protection to begin with. Granted they can get very dried out so by conditioning them it really gives them a nice "glow" as well as protecting them against water etc.
> I guess I've never heard anyone say that by conditioning the leather that you are prematurely 'aging' the leather. Protecting and perhaps darkening it a bit depending upon which type of conditioner you use, but not really aging it.
> I guess I'm of the natural school of thought and just appreciate the natural patina that happens as we use our bags. My bag doesn't have a completely smooth texture either so maybe I would think otherwise if it did.
> Thanks for your comment......



Glove tanning and the process of creating Florentine leather from Vachetta is a totally different process. Glove tanned leather is a treated leather and not considered raw. Florentine leather is meant to age, soften and darken over time. Glove leather is meant to be more durable. Florentine is vegetable dyed, glove leather is dyed using oil based dyes. 

And no, I don't pretend to be an expert... a couple of years ago I kept hearing Sue Clifton talk about the Florentine and oebbling processes and I had no clue so I did some reading...LOL


----------



## lenie

Nebo said:


> Would you mind posting pictures of your black florentine if you heavent already? How does the leather feel on it, is it too shiny?




I'll try to get some pics this weekend. By the time I get home from work, it's too dark to take pictures. The leather feels thick and substantial. It has a soft patina-not matte and not shiny. It's a little stiff but I'm sure it will soften up in a few days. It's a little on the heavy side, but very classy and elegant.


----------



## alansgail

Gilmoregirl said:


> Glove tanning and the process of creating Florentine leather from Vachetta is a totally different process. Glove tanned leather is a treated leather and not considered raw. Florentine leather is meant to age, soften and darken over time. Glove leather is meant to be more durable. Florentine is vegetable dyed, glove leather is dyed using oil based dyes.
> 
> And no, I don't pretend to be an expert... a couple of years ago I kept hearing Sue Clifton talk about the Florentine and oebbling processes and I had no clue so I did some reading...LOL


Thanks for that info, guess I'm so used to carrying Coach bags that I need to 'school' myself on Dooney's leathers........


----------



## Vicmarie

lenie said:


> I'll try to get some pics this weekend. By the time I get home from work, it's too dark to take pictures. The leather feels thick and substantial. It has a soft patina-not matte and not shiny. It's a little stiff but I'm sure it will soften up in a few days. It's a little on the heavy side, but very classy and elegant.




Can't wait to see pix ! I think I'd go with the natural !


----------



## Nebo

lenie said:


> I'll try to get some pics this weekend. By the time I get home from work, it's too dark to take pictures. The leather feels thick and substantial. It has a soft patina-not matte and not shiny. It's a little stiff but I'm sure it will soften up in a few days. It's a little on the heavy side, but very classy and elegant.



Thank you. Black is on my list, but every one I've seen IRL life had this dreadful shine and looked thin. Just not what you would compare to other colors from the satchel line.


----------



## tawnycat

I just ordered the Plum..Should be here next week. Happy Dance!! I will do a reveal and mod shots once it gets here. (: (:


----------



## only dooney

Nebo said:


> Thank you. Black is on my list, but every one I've seen IRL life had this dreadful shine and looked thin. Just not what you would compare to other colors from the satchel line.


 
Hi Nebo - I've heard this before, but I wanted to assure you that there are some thicker leather and no shine - my black one is such wonderfully thick and it was matte (until I used some Apple Conditioner and it spiffed it up a bit - but I like the sheen).  However, I have a chestnut that seems like the leather is really thin.  I still love her and she is beautiful because she's different


----------



## Trudysmom

tawnycat said:


> I just ordered the Plum..Should be here next week. Happy Dance!! I will do a reveal and mod shots once it gets here. (: (:


Love that Lavender.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> A wise woman once told me "Three Times a Charm!" (PcanTndBeauty) and she was so right! My small taupe Flo just arrived from the ******* outlet, in full warehouse wrap, and she is pure perfection! Now this is what I imagined taupe to look like IRL. . I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 2622835





Congrats
Can I ask the outlet price she is stunning.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I own the small Flo satchel and it's the perfect size for me. For my needs, I think the large will be way to big. I don't carry that much in my bag to own the large. I'm not that familiar with MK Selma as far as inside space but the small satchel holds a lot in my opinion. The Flo leather is a bit softer than the Selma which gives it more stretch room. From what I know about the Selma , it's fairly structured. Small Flo is a true medium bag. There is a thread in this forum called "Model your Dooney" that show the small and large satchels on different ladies.  It may give you an idea of how it might look on you. There are also a few vids on YouTube that may help. Just search for Florentine Satchel. I've also included some shots of what fits inside of the small. This is pretty tight but I can get stuff out without damaging anything. I don't normally carry my iPad so without that, I'll have more room. Hope this helps!
> 
> 2 Medium cosmetic bags
> Full size iPad with case
> Small pouch
> Full size wallet
> Coin case
> 
> View attachment 2621241
> View attachment 2621242
> View attachment 2621243



The moss color is so pretty, I love the small size and own only one not opposed to the large cause the bigger a bag get the more stuff that goes with me.  I have the domed satchel in oyster and that bag almost seems medium sized to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can I ask the outlet price she is stunning.




Thanks!  Sure, it was 50% off. It was the last one at ******* in the small size. You might want to check another outlet like DE or Reading. I believe my total price with shipping and tax was $204. 
They had them in Ilovedooney, but one of the ones I got was a mess with all different kinds if textures so it's anybody's guess what you might get. The other one wasn't so bad but I like it better smooth. I don't know if you saw all my posts.


----------



## tawnycat

Trudysmom said:


> Love that Lavender.


Thank you!


----------



## Nebo

only dooney said:


> Hi Nebo - I've heard this before, but I wanted to assure you that there are some thicker leather and no shine - my black one is such wonderfully thick and it was matte (until I used some Apple Conditioner and it spiffed it up a bit - but I like the sheen).  However, I have a chestnut that seems like the leather is really thin.  I still love her and she is beautiful because she's different



That is so good to hear  I will hunt her down hahaha.

My Ocean Blue is like that, but because its not such a dark color, its doesnt take away from the appearance. Vice versa with black, stark color with gold hardware- if its thin and too shiny, just doesnt look nice to me.


----------



## Nebo

Ivy small satchel. Color is very rich forest green. I love , love, love the color. It looks so much darker online, but you can tell its green IRL. The strap has been shortened via leather hole puncher. This way I dont get the bulk of the double strap, but I can still use it over the shoulder when I need my hands free. Texture on this  is smooth to very lightly pebbled. This is unconditioned.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ivy small satchel. Color is very rich forest green. I love , love, love the color. It looks so much darker online, but you can tell its green IRL. The strap has been shortened via leather hole puncher. This way I dont get the bulk of the double strap, but I can still use it over the shoulder when I need my hands free. Texture on this  is smooth to very lightly pebbled. This is unconditioned.



She's beautiful! I've never been much of a green girl myself but I have caught myself looking at Miss Ivy and Madame Teal alot lately. Such rich colors. Beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Yes, they are. Somebody said this color is very Ralph Lauren and I agree. It is so versatile and rich. I havent seen teal IRL, but since I have Ocean Blue, they look too close in color online to justify the purchase 

Im still missing red and black


----------



## tawnycat

Nebo said:


> Ivy small satchel. Color is very rich forest green. I love , love, love the color. It looks so much darker online, but you can tell its green IRL. The strap has been shortened via leather hole puncher. This way I dont get the bulk of the double strap, but I can still use it over the shoulder when I need my hands free. Texture on this  is smooth to very lightly pebbled. This is unconditioned.


I love the green Definitely and eye catcher! Congrats!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Ivy small satchel. Color is very rich forest green. I love , love, love the color. It looks so much darker online, but you can tell its green IRL. The strap has been shortened via leather hole puncher. This way I dont get the bulk of the double strap, but I can still use it over the shoulder when I need my hands free. Texture on this  is smooth to very lightly pebbled. This is unconditioned.




I love it! If I didn't have the teal, I would really be tempted!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Very pretty! Your picture captures the color beautifully!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! I'm a very happy owner  I actually have nubuck moss  color sandals, so I'll maybe try to smuggle miss Ivy in a summer combo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lonesomeoctober.... In response to your comment in the "Model your Dooney" thread. 

Thank you!! I wear the Moss as a neutral color. It goes with a lot of colors. Actually, I reach for that one before I actually reach for my Natural bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Ivy small satchel. Color is very rich forest green. I love , love, love the color. It looks so much darker online, but you can tell its green IRL. The strap has been shortened via leather hole puncher. This way I dont get the bulk of the double strap, but I can still use it over the shoulder when I need my hands free. Texture on this  is smooth to very lightly pebbled. This is unconditioned.


 
The ivy is gorgeous!  kc


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ivy small satchel. Color is very rich forest green. I love , love, love the color. It looks so much darker online, but you can tell its green IRL. The strap has been shortened via leather hole puncher. This way I dont get the bulk of the double strap, but I can still use it over the shoulder when I need my hands free. Texture on this  is smooth to very lightly pebbled. This is unconditioned.




She's do beautiful. Your girl and mine could be twins  I love what you did with the strap.  Where did you purchase the leather punch?


----------



## Nebo

I love the strap like this! It does make the bag sit lower then with double strapping. I got it from amazon for 9 dollars. Hobby tool supply was the name of the store, I believe.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love the strap like this! It does make the bag sit lower then with double strapping. I got it from amazon for 9 dollars. Hobby tool supply was the name of the store, I believe.




Thanks. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## accessorygirl2

alansgail said:


> I must admit to being a bit confused about some of the comments here re: durability and conditioning bags. Is it normal to add conditioner to a brand new bag? I bought my florentine satchel at a consignment store and it's just the most beautiful leather!
> It's a Mitchell satchel in a natural color. The first day I took her out it was raining and I noticed that there were some raindrops on her.....of course they darkened the leather but within about a
> 
> 
> I think it's personal preference. I only use conditioner when or if the leather gets dried out after I've had the bag or jacket or boots for awhile. I buy my bags to use and I try to take care of them but I don't baby them. Leather is just skin. It can get wet (drops of water, not submerged). It will dry. In most cases it will be fine. To me, the florentine leather is all about using the bag until it develops a worn patina that is unique to your bag. It's definitely a bag that gets a lived-in look. I also love my Dooney Dillen bags whose appearance never changes no matter what I do. I think there's a time and a place for both. If I know I'll be facing hurricane rains I leave my good bags at home. But if I'm caught in the occasional downpour or shower without an umbrella, so be it. All my bags have survived.
> 
> I definitely understand where all the ladies are coming from on wanting to keep the bags pristine. They are beautiful and a big wardrobe investment. The first 'ding' on a new bag is always disappointing but once that's done, it's broken in and good to go. I say whether you condition or don't, Dooney leather is the highest quality you can get at this price point and they will stand the test of time. They are far more durable and higher quality than most other bags in the $398 price range.


----------



## alansgail

accessorygirl2 said:


> alansgail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit to being a bit confused about some of the comments here re: durability and conditioning bags. Is it normal to add conditioner to a brand new bag? I bought my florentine satchel at a consignment store and it's just the most beautiful leather!
> It's a Mitchell satchel in a natural color. The first day I took her out it was raining and I noticed that there were some raindrops on her.....of course they darkened the leather but within about a
> 
> 
> I think it's personal preference. I only use conditioner when or if the leather gets dried out after I've had the bag or jacket or boots for awhile. I buy my bags to use and I try to take care of them but I don't baby them. Leather is just skin. It can get wet (drops of water, not submerged). It will dry. In most cases it will be fine. To me, the florentine leather is all about using the bag until it develops a worn patina that is unique to your bag. It's definitely a bag that gets a lived-in look. I also love my Dooney Dillen bags whose appearance never changes no matter what I do. I think there's a time and a place for both. If I know I'll be facing hurricane rains I leave my good bags at home. But if I'm caught in the occasional downpour or shower without an umbrella, so be it. All my bags have survived.
> 
> I definitely understand where all the ladies are coming from on wanting to keep the bags pristine. They are beautiful and a big wardrobe investment. The first 'ding' on a new bag is always disappointing but once that's done, it's broken in and good to go. I say whether you condition or don't, Dooney leather is the highest quality you can get at this price point and they will stand the test of time. They are far more durable and higher quality than most other bags in the $398 price range.
> 
> 
> 
> accessorygirl, I couldn't agree more. While these bags are expensive they are leather and will last a very long time. I know there is a lot about the individual leathers that I don't know.
> And we all have different expectations as far as our bags go....I will admit that I've never had a bag that I've 'babied'.
> The only Dooney's I've owned are the AWL (years ago) and now my Mitchell satchel which seems pretty sturdy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> alansgail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit to being a bit confused about some of the comments here re: durability and conditioning bags. Is it normal to add conditioner to a brand new bag? I bought my florentine satchel at a consignment store and it's just the most beautiful leather!
> 
> It's a Mitchell satchel in a natural color. The first day I took her out it was raining and I noticed that there were some raindrops on her.....of course they darkened the leather but within about a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's personal preference. I only use conditioner when or if the leather gets dried out after I've had the bag or jacket or boots for awhile. I buy my bags to use and I try to take care of them but I don't baby them. Leather is just skin. It can get wet (drops of water, not submerged). It will dry. In most cases it will be fine. To me, the florentine leather is all about using the bag until it develops a worn patina that is unique to your bag. It's definitely a bag that gets a lived-in look. I also love my Dooney Dillen bags whose appearance never changes no matter what I do. I think there's a time and a place for both. If I know I'll be facing hurricane rains I leave my good bags at home. But if I'm caught in the occasional downpour or shower without an umbrella, so be it. All my bags have survived.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely understand where all the ladies are coming from on wanting to keep the bags pristine. They are beautiful and a big wardrobe investment. The first 'ding' on a new bag is always disappointing but once that's done, it's broken in and good to go. I say whether you condition or don't, Dooney leather is the highest quality you can get at this price point and they will stand the test of time. They are far more durable and higher quality than most other bags in the $398 price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I condition, even though it didn't help in this case. Taking my brand new taupe Flo out to Sephora for the first time today and something got on it. The spot was a lot darker when I first noticed it after leaving the store, but after several hours this is what it looks like.   Note to self, leave flos at home when going to Sephora!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Awe honey I'm sorry


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> accessorygirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I condition, even though it didn't help in this case. Taking my brand new taupe Flo out to Sephora for the first time today and something got on it. The spot was a lot darker when I first noticed it after leaving the store, but after several hours this is what it looks like.   Note to self, leave flos at home when going to Sephora!
> 
> View attachment 2627736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you. Are you going to attempt to get it out with anything?
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks guys. I'm going to go home and try the apple conditioner. Eventually it might just blend into the patina, but it's frustrating when it's only really my second time out with her.  It just makes me feel like this bag is so fragile.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to go home and try the apple conditioner. Eventually it might just blend into the patina, but it's frustrating when it's only really my second time out with her.  It just makes me feel like this bag is so fragile.



Thats because you wanted her for so long. That's how I am with my lazy pink girl... PARANOID lol but my Lavender (my pebbly girl) I don't fuss over. I haven't had the chance to condition them yet... thinking I'll make the time tonight 

Maybe it'll still evaporate out. I'd give it another day.  Depending on what it is applying conditioner today may make it worse (if whatever is was oil based)


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Thats because you wanted her for so long. That's how I am with my lazy pink girl... PARANOID lol but my Lavender (my pebbly girl) I don't fuss over. I haven't had the chance to condition them yet... thinking I'll make the time tonight
> 
> Maybe it'll still evaporate out. I'd give it another day.  Depending on what it is applying conditioner today may make it worse (if whatever is was oil based)




Very paranoid now!  It's this light color too. My ivy I don't worry about. Maybe I'll wait until tomorrow. Thanks  for the suggestion.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Very paranoid now!  It's this light color too. My ivy I don't worry about. Maybe I'll wait until tomorrow. Thanks  for the suggestion.




 ... Oh no!!! I think it will blend out to almost nothing in a day or so. I agree... I don't think you should mess with it. Smooth is beautiful but too much work. I am praying it will come out. Not that it really matters but where is it located? Front or back?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> ... Oh no!!! I think it will blend out to almost nothing in a day or so. I agree... I don't think you should mess with it. Smooth is beautiful but too much work. I am praying it will come out. Not that it really matters but where is it located?




Oh thank you Pcan. I'm going on Faith that it will blend out with patina. There is nothing I can do about it so I'm not going to stress. I'm starting to see why pebbled is more carefree  It's on the front near the top by one of the edges, so at least it's not right smack dab front and center.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh thank you Pcan. I'm going on Faith that it will blend out with patina. There is nothing I can do about it so I'm not going to stress. I'm starting to see why pebbled is more carefree  It's on the front near the top by one of the edges, so at least it's not right smack dab front and center.




True!.  I've come to that point too about not stressing over it.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> accessorygirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I condition, even though it didn't help in this case. Taking my brand new taupe Flo out to Sephora for the first time today and something got on it. The spot was a lot darker when I first noticed it after leaving the store, but after several hours this is what it looks like.   Note to self, leave flos at home when going to Sephora!
> 
> View attachment 2627736
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! That's a bag I would never buy if it's that delicate and prone to staining so easily.
> Thanks for the heads up, I just can't worry about my bags that much......I need a tough bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

My taupe is starting to darken and its looks uniform but upon closer inspection the pebbly parts are a bit more darker then smooth ones. The spot you have on will eventually fade away. It is really not that big of a mark, darling  I dont know if you have the apple cleaner, maybe you can try that, before conditioning.
If its a greasy stain, maybe try blotting it with those oil blotter papers.

Did you already condition your taupe?

It is a little more prone to marks cause it is sooo smooth. Front part of mine is smooth and it gets more scuffs then the back. But it all buffs out, and the little marks that dont buff all the way- I really dont mind.


----------



## Nebo

Umm, baking soda, cornstarch or talcum powder also get oil stains out of leather.. Just some suggestions.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My taupe is starting to darken and its looks uniform but upon closer inspection the pebbly parts are a bit more darker then smooth ones. The spot you have on will eventually fade away. It is really not that big of a mark, darling  I dont know if you have the apple cleaner, maybe you can try that, before conditioning.
> If its a greasy stain, maybe try blotting it with those oil blotter papers.
> 
> Did you already condition your taupe?
> 
> It is a little more prone to marks cause it is sooo smooth. Front part of mine is smooth and it gets more scuffs then the back. But it all buffs out, and the little marks that dont buff all the way- I really dont mind.




Thank you so much for all if this helpful information Nebo. Also in the previous post as well about the talcum powder and baking soda. I don't have cleaner, just the conditioner. I did try some on it and it seemed to help a little. Right now it's really small and light. I'm sure it will blend in eventually. At this point I don think anyone would see it, just me. I already did the whole routine on the bag, condition, buff, and spray.


----------



## Nebo

Thats good. It could be something oily, or maybe a bit too much conditioner on that place made it tacky.. Try not to worry yourself. I already have some marks on her and I dont really think its from anything staining it just patina and daily contact with my skin and environment/dirt .It is really a tiny stain  I tell you, who inspect her purses the same way, lol. I just try not to really scrutinize when I inspect them and take everything as I would on jeans or anything like that.

I have the Apple cleaner too. Husband got some black shoe polish on naked vachetta boat shoe. This cleaner made it almost all the way gone, after conditioning you cant really tell its there.


----------



## only dooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to go home and try the apple conditioner. Eventually it might just blend into the patina, but it's frustrating when it's only really my second time out with her.  It just makes me feel like this bag is so fragile.


 
Hi Twoboyz, I wanted to chime in and my two cents   I agree with Pecan that it will probably resolve itself.  I also wanted to let you know that I share your concerns about our smooth babies being so fragile.  But, in my experience - they really aren't that fragile after all.  My chestnut is mostly smooth (some areas in a couple corners are a bit textured) and well loved.  In other words, I use her and while I do take care of her, I don't baby her.  She's developed a beautiful patina and I've used the Apple conditioner.  

I had a little blotch like your Sephora trip resulted in and with the patina process, it has blended right in.  In fact, I think I'm the only one who even knew it was there (you can't see it anymore).  I'll try to post a picture to show you, if you'd like.  

As a matter of fact, last night my daughter and I were at TJ Maxx and when we were getting ready to leave, she yanked my baby out of the shopping cart (I say yanked because she wasn't gentle - scraped it along the cart, etc) and I checked her when we got home - you can't even tell she was yanked!  Nada!  Not a thing.  I really think the Apple conditioner and the patina has created a sense of protection.

Then again, I really 'use' this bag - I flop her in the car, don't worry about the weather, etc.  I haven't been that brave with my brand new ivy one though - probably because she is still in that 'perfect' stage.

I say - enjoy her, use her, of course take care of her, but florentine leather is pretty tough.  As she ages, believe me, she will be even more beautifu and even more tough!


----------



## Twoboyz

only dooney said:


> Hi Twoboyz, I wanted to chime in and my two cents   I agree with Pecan that it will probably resolve itself.  I also wanted to let you know that I share your concerns about our smooth babies being so fragile.  But, in my experience - they really aren't that fragile after all.  My chestnut is mostly smooth (some areas in a couple corners are a bit textured) and well loved.  In other words, I use her and while I do take care of her, I don't baby her.  She's developed a beautiful patina and I've used the Apple conditioner.
> 
> I had a little blotch like your Sephora trip resulted in and with the patina process, it has blended right in.  In fact, I think I'm the only one who even knew it was there (you can't see it anymore).  I'll try to post a picture to show you, if you'd like.
> 
> As a matter of fact, last night my daughter and I were at TJ Maxx and when we were getting ready to leave, she yanked my baby out of the shopping cart (I say yanked because she wasn't gentle - scraped it along the cart, etc) and I checked her when we got home - you can't even tell she was yanked!  Nada!  Not a thing.  I really think the Apple conditioner and the patina has created a sense of protection.
> 
> Then again, I really 'use' this bag - I flop her in the car, don't worry about the weather, etc.  I haven't been that brave with my brand new ivy one though - probably because she is still in that 'perfect' stage.
> 
> I say - enjoy her, use her, of course take care of her, but florentine leather is pretty tough.  As she ages, believe me, she will be even more beautifu and even more tough!




Thanks for the reassurance. As I look at her today, I just see a faint spot and it doesn't bother me because I'm sure it will blend. It was just that "first blemish" on my new bag. Florentine is still fairly new to me so I'm just beginning my roller coaster ride, which sounds like gets easier. It's nice to have all of you here for moral support.


----------



## SandraElle

only dooney said:


> I say - enjoy her, use her, of course take care of her, but florentine leather is pretty tough.  As she ages, believe me, she will be even more beautifu and even more tough!



This should be the mantra for Florentine leather. Well said.


----------



## Nebo

In the process of making pillows for my bags. This is the first one. Stuffed with pillow stuffing from another new cheap Walmart pillow/ made out of white sheet. Second picture is with the pillow inside, third the shape on the outside and fourth is to show the strap shortened with the punch tool.

I just got tired of all that tissue paper. This is a better solution for me. And its simple, takes very little time and resources.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> In the process of making pillows for my bags. This is the first one. Stuffed with pillow stuffing from another new cheap Walmart pillow/ made out of white sheet. Second picture is with the pillow inside, third the shape on the outside and fourth is to show the strap shortened with the punch tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got tired of all that tissue paper. This is a better solution for me. And its simple, takes very little time and resources.




Oh that's perfect!! I agree about The tissue paper. The pillow is classier and more organized. Great idea! My aunt is a seamstress so after my move, I'd like to have her make me some. Thanks for sharing!

Miss Taupe is still looking beautiful! That color is so rich


----------



## Nebo

Thank you! They are really easy to make and just make the whole process of switching bags easier. I wanted the top part to drape over, but if anybody wants the bag to be completely upright you can make pillow inserts that extend all the way up.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm lazy... I use those air pillows that you get when you order things online lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Great pillow idea. If I can find some small pillows I can try them. I use tissue paper right now. Great photos, thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> In the process of making pillows for my bags. This is the first one. Stuffed with pillow stuffing from another new cheap Walmart pillow/ made out of white sheet. Second picture is with the pillow inside, third the shape on the outside and fourth is to show the strap shortened with the punch tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got tired of all that tissue paper. This is a better solution for me. And its simple, takes very little time and resources.




Great idea Nebo. It's nice to be able to custom make your pillows. I'm not a sewer and I don't own a sewing machine. I do two things. I bought cheap pillows from IKEA. I think they are $1.49 each. They work well in most of my bags. For the smaller ones I saw this idea on you tube. To reuse grocery store plastic bags, make purse stuffers out of them by stuffing a bunch in one bag and tying it. So I modified it and just put all the paper stuffing in a plastic grocery store bag and tied it, so the paper is not all loose, but contained in the bag. 

These are the inexpensive pillows from ikea. They are probably a little too big for the small Flo but they work well for most bags that are larger than that.


----------



## Nebo

Thats perfect for non crafty ladies. Super afordable too. Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I get tissue pillows from my coach outlet for stuffing all  my bags


----------



## seton

i use those shoes dustbags, stuff them with paper or bubble, and use those as pillows for my bags

also some designers include smaller dustbags for your tirette like DVF. I stuff those and use as pillows too.

also, some dustbags for small leather goods, I do the same.


----------



## Springer

My lavender is slouching so nicely. It is so soft. My teal one however is not wanting to cooperate.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> View attachment 2629917
> 
> View attachment 2629919
> 
> View attachment 2629920
> 
> 
> My lavender is slouching so nicely. It is so soft. My teal one however is not wanting to cooperate.




She looks so beautiful. That color.... (Sigh)


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> She looks so beautiful. That color.... (Sigh)




Thank you. I cannot keeps my hands of the soft slouchiness. Do different colors slouch better or what determines this? I'm just wondering because I would go after what ever factor makes them more prone to do this.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> View attachment 2629917
> 
> View attachment 2629919
> 
> View attachment 2629920
> 
> 
> My lavender is slouching so nicely. It is so soft. My teal one however is not wanting to cooperate.


Just a beauty


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just a beauty




Thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> View attachment 2629917
> 
> View attachment 2629919
> 
> View attachment 2629920
> 
> 
> My lavender is slouching so nicely. It is so soft. My teal one however is not wanting to cooperate.




She's looking good! I'm assuming you treated her? Is that why she slouched so quickly?


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's looking good! I'm assuming you treated her? Is that why she slouched so quickly?




Thank you. Is that what did it so quick? Yes I treated with Apple conditioner. I did the same with my teal but not near the same results with the lavender. He is still quite structured.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. I cannot keeps my hands of the soft slouchiness. Do different colors slouch better or what determines this? I'm just wondering because I would go after what ever factor makes them more prone to do this.




I think people say sometimes the pebbly bags are softer and the smooth ones have more structure. If you like slouch, the Stanwich had more slouch. I can't remember if you liked those or not. The leather feels thinner and lighter.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I think people say sometimes the pebbly bags are softer and the smooth ones have more structure. If you like slouch, the Stanwich had more slouch. I can't remember if you liked those or not. The leather feels thinner and lighter.




Oh I love the way the stanwich looks. If pebbly is softer then that will be my preference when picking out any more florentine satchels. I love a slouchy bag.


----------



## alansgail

Ladies, some advice please? I have the 1975 signature satchel and have carried her for about a week. She has vachetta leather on all 4 bottom corners, handles, strap, and the 2 labels under the handles. Would you treat these portions to protect the leather or let it age naturally....and if you did treat it what would you use?

I was reading on the LV forum how some ladies treat the leather to avoid water spots....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Ladies, some advice please? I have the 1975 signature satchel and have carried her for about a week. She has vachetta leather on all 4 bottom corners, handles, strap, and the 2 labels under the handles. Would you treat these portions to protect the leather or let it age naturally....and if you did treat it what would you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading on the LV forum how some ladies treat the leather to avoid water spots....




Oooh, I know what style of bag very well. I just sold mine last month. I treated it only with a protectant. Me personally would treat it. Maybe not with conditioner but with a leather protectant spray to protect against stains and water marks. It can get dirty reeeeeal quick. The protectant helped tremendously. Though it had feet, I was still very careful with her because the corners on that Vachetta  was very sensitive. I use a protectant spray that I picked up from the Cole Hann store. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name. I'm moving and have packed it up already but I did post it in one of these threads earlier this month.


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, I know what style of bag very well. I just sold mine last month. I treated it only with a protectant. Me personally would treat it. Maybe not with conditioner but with a leather protectant spray to protect against stains and water marks. It can get dirty reeeeeal quick. The protectant helped tremendously. Though it had feet, I was still very careful with her because the corners on that Vachetta  was very sensitive. I use a protectant spray that I picked up from the Cole Hann store. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name. I'm moving and have packed it up already but I did post it in one of these threads earlier this month.


Thanks p'can, appreciate the advice!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> View attachment 2629917
> 
> View attachment 2629919
> 
> View attachment 2629920
> 
> 
> My lavender is slouching so nicely. It is so soft. My teal one however is not wanting to cooperate.



So pretty! The more pebbled and wrinkled they are- they will slouch more. My Ocean is like that and slouchy, my taupe  and ivy are not. I like them more structured as well. Plus, the large ones ( which is also my ocean) are more slouchy due to size.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Ladies, some advice please? I have the 1975 signature satchel and have carried her for about a week. She has vachetta leather on all 4 bottom corners, handles, strap, and the 2 labels under the handles. Would you treat these portions to protect the leather or let it age naturally....and if you did treat it what would you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading on the LV forum how some ladies treat the leather to avoid water spots....




I don't own one, but I was admiring one at Carson's after I saw your picture. Such a pretty bag. I personally would treat mine. I think I would put Apple Conditioner on it. I hear a lot of the LV ladies use Lovin' my bags on their vachetta. I used apple conditioner on my chevron totes.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> I don't own one, but I was admiring one at Carson's after I saw your picture. Such a pretty bag. I personally would treat mine. I think I would put Apple Conditioner on it. I hear a lot of the LV ladies use Lovin' my bags on their vachetta. I used apple conditioner on my chevron totes.


Thanks twoboyz, I do have some Apple, maybe I'll give it a go.....


----------



## StillPooh

My Crimson is fairly pebbled, but doesn't slouch at all. I prefer this bag to be structured. My smooth Stanwich satchels are a bit slouchy. I follow the D&B care guidelines for Florentine leather, and don't treat them with anything.


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Thanks twoboyz, I do have some Apple, maybe I'll give it a go.....




Maybe try a small area where it doesn't show much. That vachetta is so light. It might darken it a little. It is hard to tell if it darkened mine, but to me the straps on the chevron seemed a little coated already so it didn't seem to soak up the conditioner so much.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Maybe try a small area where it doesn't show much. That vachetta is so light. It might darken it a little. It is hard to tell if it darkened mine, but to me the straps on the chevron seemed a little coated already so it didn't seem to soak up the conditioner so much.


Thanks all for the advice, I did use my Apple conditioner and it seems to have worked well. No change at all in color and hopefully it will repel dirt and water. 
Time will tell......thanks for the help!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Thanks all for the advice, I did use my Apple conditioner and it seems to have worked well. No change at all in color and hopefully it will repel dirt and water.
> Time will tell......thanks for the help!




That's great. I'm glad the application worked out well.


----------



## Vicmarie

Has anyone conditioned a red satchel ?? I'm nervous to do it ! I know I could just try a small piece but I'm nervous to even do that ! I want her to feel a little softer though ..


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2631925
> 
> 
> Has anyone conditioned a red satchel ?? I'm nervous to do it ! I know I could just try a small piece but I'm nervous to even do that ! I want her to feel a little softer though ..




I conditioned my Red Stanwich satchel.  It took it really well and I didn't notice any color change. It's hard to tell if it darkened it because usually it lightens back up upon drying. Like the rest of my Florentines, it just made it look more beautiful. Maybe try a small area on the strap or the zipper pull.


----------



## Nebo

I dont own a red in Florentine ( yet  ), but I conditioned my salmon, which is also a punch of color- and it didnt change it one bit. Its not even getting the patina like my other colors ( taupe, ocean). I think it should be pretty safe. Take Twoboyz advice and try on a small area if you are super scared. Apple conditioner is very gentle- less is more- keep in mind.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ok I did it !!! She's already feeling a bit softer ! I think it's so crazy how they all take to it so differently .. But I'm so happy I did it ! Thanks for he advice


----------



## Vicmarie

I've been thinking about this bag for awhile now , and I really want it ! I really don't want to pay full price though .. I just can't at the moment. Anyone have any advice on how or where I can find it cheaper ? I've always just forked over full price for my three florentine bags and I'd rally like to get a good deal if I could . If not I may just have to wait for. Y birthday in July :/ and I don't wanna ! Lol


----------



## lnw85

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2632778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this bag for awhile now , and I really want it ! I really don't want to pay full price though .. I just can't at the moment. Anyone have any advice on how or where I can find it cheaper ? I've always just forked over full price for my three florentine bags and I'd rally like to get a good deal if I could . If not I may just have to wait for. Y birthday in July :/ and I don't wanna ! Lol



A lot of us got our satchels at 65% off at the outlet (mine came from the *******, CT one) but I don't know if they still have any and/or still have that going on but you could certainly give it a shot.
It does only apply to certain colors but other colors are probably discounted somewhat as well.  And, they will ship it to you if you can't get to the store.  I found they were really nice and helpful.
Good luck - hope you're able to get a new one at a great price!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ok I did it !!! She's already feeling a bit softer ! I think it's so crazy how they all take to it so differently .. But I'm so happy I did it ! Thanks for he advice




I'm glad it worked out  I bet she's even more beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2632778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this bag for awhile now , and I really want it ! I really don't want to pay full price though .. I just can't at the moment. Anyone have any advice on how or where I can find it cheaper ? I've always just forked over full price for my three florentine bags and I'd rally like to get a good deal if I could . If not I may just have to wait for. Y birthday in July :/ and I don't wanna ! Lol




Yes, definitely calling an outlet is the way to go. You'll get at least 30% at the least and 65% at the most depending on what color you chose. If it's the violet you like, I think they are 30% off I think. I'm not sure if all colors are shipable though. They'll tell you. I got my small Ivy satchel for $145 and my small taupe satchel for $203. These prices included tax and shipping. You can't beat that. Good luck. You'll love the bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2632778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this bag for awhile now , and I really want it ! I really don't want to pay full price though .. I just can't at the moment. Anyone have any advice on how or where I can find it cheaper ? I've always just forked over full price for my three florentine bags and I'd rally like to get a good deal if I could . If not I may just have to wait for. Y birthday in July :/ and I don't wanna ! Lol



Listen to the ladies... i was getting ready to pay $318 for a lavender mini Flo satchel from Dooney.com, called the outlet... and got it for $111 + shipping  and mine came from the warehouse, untouched


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> Listen to the ladies... i was getting ready to pay $318 for a lavender mini Flo satchel from Dooney.com, called the outlet... and got it for $111 + shipping  and mine came from the warehouse, untouched




Awesome ! I definitely want the violet !!! I'll give them a call tomorrow !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Awesome ! I definitely want the violet !!! I'll give them a call tomorrow !




She's really cute. Unfortunately I got a really used dud from QVC as is. It's the first post on the QVC "as is" reviews and reveals thread. Be careful of jean color transfer with this one. The one I received had a lot of it. I had to send her back  the color was just gorgeous though!!


----------



## bestrdh

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2632778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this bag for awhile now , and I really want it ! I really don't want to pay full price though .. I just can't at the moment. Anyone have any advice on how or where I can find it cheaper ? I've always just forked over full price for my three florentine bags and I'd rally like to get a good deal if I could . If not I may just have to wait for. Y birthday in July :/ and I don't wanna ! Lol



I was just at the outlet on Monday and they are 30% off.  It's on my wishlist as well but I will wait a little longer


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> She's really cute. Unfortunately I got a really used dud from QVC as is. It's the first post on the QVC "as is" reviews and reveals thread. Be careful of jean color transfer with this one. The one I received had a lot of it. I had to send her back  the color was just gorgeous though!!




A violet as is ??? No way !! I'm glad you're telling me ! Did you happen to take pix ?


----------



## Vicmarie

bestrdh said:


> I was just at the outlet on Monday and they are 30% off.  It's on my wishlist as well but I will wait a little longer




Oh nice !! I'm gonna ask to see what all they have !


----------



## handbaghuntress

When I called the ******* outlet on Friday the violet was 30% off. I got my ocean blue Kingston for $139 and it came straight from the warehouse. It really pays off to call and see!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> A violet as is ??? No way !! I'm glad you're telling me ! Did you happen to take pix ?



Yes, here you go.  I hope this link works.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/qvc-as-is-reveals-and-reviews-867795.html


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, here you go.  I hope this link works.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/qvc-as-is-reveals-and-reviews-867795.html




Omg I just love that color .... But wow now I'm a little nervous .. 
I think I'm still loving it though ...  agh I dunno 

Hopefully it'll go lower than 30% ???


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Omg I just love that color .... But wow now I'm a little nervous ..
> I think I'm still loving it though ...  agh I dunno
> 
> Hopefully it'll go lower than 30% ???




It might toward the end of the season. I've learned that it pays to wait. Good deals come to those that are patient......I am not though.....lol


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> It might toward the end of the season. I've learned that it pays to wait. Good deals come to those that are patient......I am not though.....lol




Do the outlets always have 65% on certain colors or is it just certain times of the year?


----------



## seton

Springer said:


> Do the outlets always have 65% on certain colors or is it just certain times of the year?


on flo or in general? more like a once a yr thing


----------



## Springer

seton said:


> on flo or in general? more like a once a yr thing




Yes, on the flo. Sorry I forgot to include that.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Do the outlets always have 65% on certain colors or is it just certain times of the year?


Mark downs are usually weekly. I was told it has on a reg basin til those colors are gone


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Good deals come to those that are patient......I am not though.....lol


I am not usually either, but u waited for the ocean flo I ordered from the outlet for a year, and got a great price.....luckily they still had it in Cali


----------



## cj2001

I haven't carried a Dooney bag since college - more than 15 years ago.  The Flo satchel caught my eye last month and rekindled my interest in Dooney.  I've purchased several Dooney bags over the last month and every one has had issues such as scratches, nicks, etc.  However, there was one that went beyond slight damage.  The quality was so terrible that it single-handedly ruined my renewed interest in Dooney.  It looks so bad, I would have thought it was a knock off if I hadn't purchased it from Macy's.  Without further ado...


----------



## cj2001

chantel2001 said:


> I haven't carried a Dooney bag since college - more than 15 years ago.  The Flo satchel caught my eye last month and rekindled my interest in Dooney.  I've purchased several Dooney bags over the last month and every one has had issues such as scratches, nicks, etc.  However, there was one that went beyond slight damage.  The quality was so terrible that it single-handedly ruined my renewed interest in Dooney.  It looks so bad, I would have thought it was a knock off if I hadn't purchased it from Macy's.  Without further ado...


Here's a close-up...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ok, I'm on my phone...but I'm not seeing the issue. I'm assuming it's on the underside of the strap?  But what's the problem?  I zoomed in and it didn't help lol


----------



## Twoboyz

chantel2001 said:


> I haven't carried a Dooney bag since college - more than 15 years ago.  The Flo satchel caught my eye last month and rekindled my interest in Dooney.  I've purchased several Dooney bags over the last month and every one has had issues such as scratches, nicks, etc.  However, there was one that went beyond slight damage.  The quality was so terrible that it single-handedly ruined my renewed interest in Dooney.  It looks so bad, I would have thought it was a knock off if I hadn't purchased it from Macy's.  Without further ado...




Hi Chantel,

I'm sorry you're having a bad experience. I'm not seeing what you are referring to either. In my experience I'm having a hard time finding any designer out there that beats Dooney's quality and the materials they use. You might have better luck ordering straight from Dooney or an outlet, because sometimes the bags in the department stores get beat up from people looking at and handling them. Please see the Dooney Deals thread for hints on getting great deals and untouched bags. Good luck.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Chantel,
> 
> I'm sorry you're having a bad experience. I'm not seeing what you are referring to either. In my experience I'm having a hard time finding any designer out there that beats Dooney's quality and the materials they use. You might have better luck ordering straight from Dooney or an outlet, because sometimes the bags in the department stores get beat up from people looking at and handling them. Please see the Dooney Deals thread for hints on getting great deals and untouched bags. Good luck.


I recently purchased a pre-loved Louis Vuitton Speedy, the quality is impeccable! However, I have to admit that the 2 Dooneys I've purchased this year also have impeccable quality.
If there are defects then I would call attention to that and demand that you get a refund or another bag that you're happy with.
In my experience, D&B has great quality but mistakes can happen with any brand. I've read enough of the LV message boards and forums to know that there are unhappy customers no matter what the brand.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... Decision time! I want a Taupe bag (thanks to CfC). I'm looking at the large/reg Satchel or the Smith in Taupe. Which would you chose?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Decision time! I want a Taupe bag (thanks to CfC). I'm looking at the large/reg Satchel or the Smith in Taupe. Which would you chose?



Personally... the Reg Flo... That bag in taupe just screams elegance IMO


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Decision time! I want a Taupe bag (thanks to CfC). I'm looking at the large/reg Satchel or the Smith in Taupe. Which would you chose?


 
I think the Smith in taupe would be gorgeous!!!  Love the style of the Smith bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> I think the Smith in taupe would be gorgeous!!!  Love the style of the Smith bag.




You 2 aren't making this easy.  I love both bags equally and the price is the same so that doesn't help. Things were so much easier before I cheated with my bag ban. Thanks for your input!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I prefer the carry my bags on my arm and not so much in my hands unless I'm just picking it up so... I would recommend the Smith over the reg Flo for that reason. I like the longer handles on the Smith. Either bag will be gorgeous in taupe!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I think ultimately it's which style you prefer. Like DD said taupe is such a beautiful color you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Decision time! I want a Taupe bag (thanks to CfC). I'm looking at the large/reg Satchel or the Smith in Taupe. Which would you chose?[
> 
> That's a tough one. Maybe when you pick up your nylon smith at the outlet this weekend you can try both bags on again and it will help you decide. Or if your ocean blue Flo arrives tomorrow and you fall in love with it, you'll need another regular size Flo. I agree with what others have said, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Decision time! I want a Taupe bag (thanks to CfC). I'm looking at the large/reg Satchel or the Smith in Taupe. Which would you chose?




You can't really go wrong with either bag, but I loooove my taupe Flo Satchel. She makes me happy. Lol.


----------



## tawnycat

I love the Smith bag..Plus it has outside pockets.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> I love the Smith bag..Plus it has outside pockets.




I think I'm leaning towards the Smith. &#128515; Being in a bag ban was so much easier.


----------



## tawnycat

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think I'm leaning towards the Smith. &#128515; Being in a bag ban was so much easier.


I think you will love it! I'm totally addicted to this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Decision time! I want a Taupe bag (thanks to CfC). I'm looking at the large/reg Satchel or the Smith in Taupe. Which would you chose?


Hmmmmmm. They soooo differ get both


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmmmmm. They soooo differ get both



Lmao! CforC is at it again...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lmao! CforC is at it again...


All day every DAY


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> All day every DAY



Lol! And you're SO GOOD at it...

Just think how many gorgeous bags would have never found their forever homes without your encouragement? Lol :thumbup:


----------



## DooneyDucky

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! And you're SO GOOD at it...
> 
> Just think how many gorgeous bags would have never found their forever homes without your encouragement? Lol :thumbup:





Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmmmmm. They soooo differ get both




Uhhhh... With what??? Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... With what??? Lol


Get red smith n taupe satchel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Get red smith n taupe satchel




Great idea! I don't normally buy bags (accessories only) from eBay but I was actually looking a new red smith there. Thinking about bidding. It's lower than the 50% off at outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great idea! I don't normally buy bags (accessories only) from eBay but I was actually looking a new red smith there. Thinking about bidding. It's lower than the 50% off at outlet.




You should bid!  Why not? Just make sure seller has good ratings and look at the pics closely.


----------



## ktheartscoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great idea! I don't normally buy bags (accessories only) from eBay but I was actually looking a new red smith there. Thinking about bidding. It's lower than the 50% off at outlet.




Yummmmm red Smith...&#128131;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[QU OTE=Twoboyz;27003083]You should bid!  Why not? Just make sure seller has good ratings and look at the pics closely. [/QUOTE]

I think I will but just used one if my bag buys at the outlet and waiting on my large ocean satchel. I'll have to check the bank account now. Lol.


----------



## Nebo

I would pick reg satchel. I love the smith line, but not the longer straps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Random comment... &#128513; I'm just noticing that my small Moss Flo is finally getting slouchy after having her for almost a year. Or could it be that it's 100 degrees here? &#128515; I love it! Can't wait to break my other new Flo's in.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> I would pick reg satchel. I love the smith line, but not the longer straps.




I agree.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I agree.




I agree too... Now I gotta find one!!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Random comment... [emoji16] I'm just noticing that my small Moss Flo is finally getting slouchy after having her for almost a year. Or could it be that it's 100 degrees here? [emoji2] I love it! Can't wait to break my other new Flo's in.




That is super exciting!! I'm hoping my satchel gals get slouchy. My aqua one pretty much arrived broken in. (I swear it was pre-owned but it was the "last" one from the outlet.) But my other girls have a ways to go. Can't wait.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree too... Now I gotta find one!!




Haha. True. "Minor" detail.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Random comment... &#128513; I'm just noticing that my small Moss Flo is finally getting slouchy after having her for almost a year. Or could it be that it's 100 degrees here? &#128515; I love it! Can't wait to break my other new Flo's in.




That's great! Lol. It could be the heat. Or it's just we have so many bags that we don't carry them enough to break them in!!  Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Random comment... &#128513; I'm just noticing that my small Moss Flo is finally getting slouchy after having her for almost a year. Or could it be that it's 100 degrees here? &#128515; I love it! Can't wait to break my other new Flo's in.



You know it's hot when your handbag admits defeat lol I bet she's even more gorgeous now


----------



## lenie

Has anyone seen the florentine satchel in the Salmon color in real life? I've been trying to find pictures of it here. Is it a orange creamsicle, bright orange, pumpkin orange, or Cheetos orange?  I just realized that all of my orange colors are associated with food!
I like the color online, but just wanted to make sure of the tone.
Thank you!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lenie said:


> Has anyone seen the florentine satchel in the Salmon color in real life? I've been trying to find pictures of it here. Is it a orange creamsicle, bright orange, pumpkin orange, or Cheetos orange?  I just realized that all of my orange colors are associated with food!
> I like the color online, but just wanted to make sure of the tone.
> 
> 
> Search You tube videos, there are a few on there here's one:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1XXwXm6yPrM


----------



## lenie

Gilmoregirl said:


> lenie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the florentine satchel in the Salmon color in real life? I've been trying to find pictures of it here. Is it a orange creamsicle, bright orange, pumpkin orange, or Cheetos orange?  I just realized that all of my orange colors are associated with food!
> I like the color online, but just wanted to make sure of the tone.
> 
> 
> Search You tube videos, there are a few on there here's one:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1XXwXm6yPrM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion! The video helped.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lenie said:


> Gilmoregirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion! The video helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome  I think it's easier to see them in action myself lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

Lenie, under my name you will find a reveal for a salmon medium pocket satchel and the pix are also in the mod shots, first pages. The leather is smooth florentine, so its the same as the reg/ small satchel. It is a cream orange, light coral undertones, no red. Hope this helps.


----------



## lenie

Nebo said:


> Lenie, under my name you will find a reveal for a salmon medium pocket satchel and the pix are also in the mod shots, first pages. The leather is smooth florentine, so its the same as the reg/ small satchel. It is a cream orange, light coral undertones, no red. Hope this helps.




Thank you!


----------



## lenie

Has anyone seen the Salmon satchel in the large size for sale? I called the outlets but there doesn't seem to be any. I love Dooney, Dooney.com, and ebay are the only that I can find that still  have it. I was hoping there might be a sale for 4th of July.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> Has anyone seen the Salmon satchel in the large size for sale? I called the outlets but there doesn't seem to be any. I love Dooney, Dooney.com, and ebay are the only that I can find that still  have it. I was hoping there might be a sale for 4th of July.




I've never seen the Salmon in large but I'm sure they make it. I've been to 3 outlets within the past couple days and didn't see any salmon on sale. Between the 3 the only one I saw was purplish one and a double pocket satchel in Voilet. &#128532;. The July 4 sale only applies to red white n blue and it's in store only. Check out the Dooney deals thread for more info. I hope you find one. &#128516;&#128516;. Did u ask the outlets to check the warehouse?


----------



## lenie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've never seen the Salmon in large but I'm sure they make it. I've been to 3 outlets within the past couple days and didn't see any salmon on sale. Between the 3 the only one I saw was purplish one and a double pocket satchel in Voilet. &#128532;. The July 4 sale only applies to red white n blue and it's in store only. Check out the Dooney deals thread for more info. I hope you find one. &#128516;&#128516;. Did u ask the outlets to check the warehouse?




I did ask them to check other outlets and the warehouse, but there aren't any in stock. I do see them on I love dooney and dooney.com. 
Thank you!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Ordered Lavender a sister named Ivy!  Outlet price $156.55 total (Rehoboth). Coming from the warehouse...I have to stop checking in with you Doonistas


----------



## Gilmoregirl

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2677301
> 
> 
> Ordered Lavender a sister named Ivy!  Outlet price $156.55 total (Rehoboth). Coming from the warehouse...I have to stop checking in with you Doonistas



Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2677301
> 
> 
> Ordered Lavender a sister named Ivy!  Outlet price $156.55 total (Rehoboth). Coming from the warehouse...I have to stop checking in with you Doonistas




Congrats! Miss Lavendar is gorgeous. I have small ivy and I love her.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Gorgeous! Love her smooshiness!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2677301
> 
> 
> Ordered Lavender a sister named Ivy!  Outlet price $156.55 total (Rehoboth). Coming from the warehouse...I have to stop checking in with you Doonistas


Bag twins


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2677301
> 
> 
> Ordered Lavender a sister named Ivy!  Outlet price $156.55 total (Rehoboth). Coming from the warehouse...I have to stop checking in with you Doonistas




 She's Looking good! She'll be happy to have company. The Ivy is gorgeous in this bag. I'm thinking about getting her too but I just got an Ocean and a Bone and a Nylon Smith and a 1975 signature tote and a wallet and a large cosmetic case and a keychain and some clothes... All within the last 2 weeks. Sighing. What could one more hurt, huh??? Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## Nebo

Lavender is so nice. You will love Miss Ivy, it is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## SeattleDB

lenie said:


> I did ask them to check other outlets and the warehouse, but there aren't any in stock. I do see them on I love dooney and dooney.com.
> Thank you!


lenie there are Florentine Satchels (Style#: 8L940) in stock in the Salmon.   Salmon is 65% off which makes it $139.30 from $398 before shipping, which is $7.50, and taxes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SeattleDB said:


> lenie there are Florentine Satchels (Style#: 8L940) in stock in the Salmon.  Salmon is 65% off which makes it $139.30 from $398 before shipping, which is $7.50, and taxes. !




SeattleDB... I love you ladies there! I just moved from there and visited your store a few times before moving. You all are always so helpful and nice even when I spent 2 and a half hours in store and asked lots of questions. &#55357;&#56835;I was so excited to get a Dooney store there.  Is Salmon the only color 8L940 that u have at 65% off?


----------



## StillPooh

Anybody know if there are any small Flo satchels still available at 50 or 65% off available to order?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SeattleDB said:


> lenie there are Florentine Satchels (Style#: 8L940) in stock in the Salmon.  Salmon is 65% off which makes it $139.30 from $398 before shipping, which is $7.50, and taxes.



Ok did anyone else feel like you just spotted Santa when you saw this post? Lol you know it's good when the outlets join chat :thumbup:


----------



## lenie

SeattleDB said:


> lenie there are Florentine Satchels (Style#: 8L940) in stock in the Salmon.  Salmon is 65% off which makes it $139.30 from $398 before shipping, which is $7.50, and taxesQUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## lenie

SeattleDB said:


> lenie there are Florentine Satchels (Style#: 8L940) in stock in the Salmon.  Salmon is 65% off which makes it $139.30 from $398 before shipping, which is $7.50, and taxes!




Unfortunately, when the other outlet told me that no one had it in stock, I bought one from the I love dooney store on their ebay site. I sent them a message to see if they can cancel the transaction and refund my cc. Do you know how long the Salmon will be on sale? Is the bag from the warehouse or floor stock? 
Thank you again!


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok did anyone else feel like you just spotted Santa when you saw this post? Lol you know it's good when the outlets join chat :thumbup:




I know!! How exciting is this?


----------



## Nebo

StillPooh said:


> Anybody know if there are any small Flo satchels still available at 50 or 65% off available to order?



Check the deals thread. Ive posted the colors there. I think it was ivy, taupe, navy and teal.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I know!! How exciting is this?




Yes!!! I love it!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lenie said:


> Has anyone seen the Salmon satchel in the large size for sale? I called the outlets but there doesn't seem to be any. I love Dooney, Dooney.com, and ebay are the only that I can find that still  have it. I was hoping there might be a sale for 4th of July.


They are available in CT warehouse via outlet


----------



## lenie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They are available in CT warehouse via outlet




Thank you for the info. When I called Livermore and Reading outlets, there were none. Can any of the outlets order from the warehouse?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lenie said:


> Thank you for the info. When I called Livermore and Reading outlets, there were none. Can any of the outlets order from the warehouse?


 
Yes - Livermore is the WORST D & B store.
YES any outlet can order from warehouse
I spoke with the DE store


----------



## flik

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes - Livermore is the WORST D & B store.
> YES any outlet can order from warehouse
> I spoke with the DE store


Yes, I agree.  Anastasia at the DE outlet is the nicest lady to deal with.  After I spoke with her regarding  my issue with my order from the CT warehouse, I ordered with her via the CA warehouse.  After the bags arrived, she emailed me to ask if they I had received them in good shape.  How sweet is that!  Thank you, Ms. CFC, for telling us all about this great way to get these beautiful bags (at a terrific price)!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

flik said:


> Yes, I agree.  *Anastasia at the DE outlet is the nicest lady to deal with*.  After I spoke with her regarding  my issue with my order from the CT warehouse, I ordered with her via the CA warehouse.  After the bags arrived, she emailed me to ask if they I had received them in good shape.  How sweet is that!  Thank you, Ms. CFC, for telling us all about this great way to get these beautiful bags (at a terrific price)!


 

She is the BEST!!!!!!  aww Doll you are welcome


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> Unfortunately, when the other outlet told me that no one had it in stock, I bought one from the I love dooney store on their ebay site. I sent them a message to see if they can cancel the transaction and refund my cc. Do you know how long the Salmon will be on sale? Is the bag from the warehouse or floor stock?
> Thank you again!



Hi lenie,

Any luck cancelling your I Love Dooney order and ordering one from the warehouse via outlet? I'm just curious.  I've been thinking about ordering one myself.


----------



## lenie

Twoboyz said:


> Hi lenie,
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck cancelling your I Love Dooney order and ordering one from the warehouse via outlet? I'm just curious.  I've been thinking about ordering one myself.




I love dooney replied to my email and said they cancelled the transaction, but it doesn't show up as cancelled and my paypal doesn't show that a refund is in process. They emailed on Tuesday so I'm not sure how long it takes for the cancellation to show and I get  my cc refunded. Until I actually see it,I haven't ordered one from the outlets yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> I love dooney replied to my email and said they cancelled the transaction, but it doesn't show up as cancelled and my paypal doesn't show that a refund is in process. They emailed on Tuesday so I'm not sure how long it takes for the cancellation to show and I get  my cc refunded. Until I actually see it,I haven't ordered one from the outlets yet.




Oh good, at least you'll save on the shipping back. You can always ship it back for a refund too if they couldn't cancel the order. It sometimes takes a little time for the cc company to process it after the merchant sends the credit. Either way you'll get your refund, but at least you caught it in time before it shipped.


----------



## lenie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh good, at least you'll save on the shipping back. You can always ship it back for a refund too if they couldn't cancel the order. It sometimes takes a little time for the cc company to process it after the merchant sends the credit. Either way you'll get your refund, but at least you caught it in time before it shipped.




I just confirmation that the order was canceled and the refund is on it's way. Yay!


----------



## handbagnovice

Awesome lenie! Hopefully sooner rather than later so you can complete your purchase!!!!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> I just confirmation that the order was canceled and the refund is on it's way. Yay!




Yay!!


----------



## lenie

Just ordered the salmon in the regular size. It's being shipped from the warehouse so I should get it next week. She's going to join my collection of Florentine satchels: black, red, taupe and moss in regular size, moss in small size, and moss in the clayton style. Can you tell that I like moss?!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lenie said:


> Just ordered the salmon in the regular size. It's being shipped from the warehouse so I should get it next week. She's going to join my collection of Florentine satchels: black, red, taupe and moss in regular size, moss in small size, and moss in the clayton style. Can you tell that I like moss?!



All of your moss bags are going to be green with envy when you get their beautiful salmon sister! Lol Congrats!  I hope you love her


----------



## Nebo

Congrats! You will love salmon. It is such a cheery color  You have quite a collection. And I was trying to convince myself that I dont need a fourth same style satchel in a different color....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Congrats! You will love salmon. It is such a cheery color  You have quite a collection. And I was trying to convince myself that I dont need a fourth same style satchel in a different color....




Me too!!! I'm trying to convince myself too. I already have 3 satchels. Do I really need another??? And want the Ivy, red and black.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> Just ordered the salmon in the regular size. It's being shipped from the warehouse so I should get it next week. She's going to join my collection of Florentine satchels: black, red, taupe and moss in regular size, moss in small size, and moss in the clayton style. Can you tell that I like moss?!




I'm so jealous because you can pull off Salmon. I can't pull it off. Can't wait to see your beauty. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## flik

Nebo said:


> Congrats! You will love salmon. It is such a cheery color  You have quite a collection. And I was trying to convince myself that I dont need a fourth same style satchel in a different color....



Yes, Ms. Nebo, you do!  Received my reg/large crimson on Monday.  Per your request, I'll attempt to get a pic online by the weekend since I'm a tech newbie & I need to figure out how to get that to work.  The bag is beautiful & can't be beat for the price.  The color is a very deep red.  The leather is quite stiff, but, with use, I hope will soften.  The best part is that it smells like a saddle--rich & leathery.  It was shipped perfectly, completely wrapped & stuffed.  I'm very pleased with this replacement.  The first one sent from the warehouse was defective & looked obviously used.  You won't regret getting the satchel in crimson.  This is my 3rd.  Thanks for the opportunity to enable you!


----------



## lenie

Nebo said:


> Congrats! You will love salmon. It is such a cheery color  You have quite a collection. And I was trying to convince myself that I dont need a fourth same style satchel in a different color....




They all have such different personalities because of the color. Even though they are the same style, the leather characteristics and color give them each a unique look. I forgot to mention that I also have Crimson- how could I forget her?! 
They are like dark chocolate- you can never have enough!


----------



## StillPooh

Nebo said:


> Congrats! You will love salmon. It is such a cheery color  You have quite a collection. And I was trying to convince myself that I dont need a fourth same style satchel in a different color....



I'm having the same problem, ever since QVC put the Stanwich satchel on clearance. I have Natural, Red, and Baby Pink. But I still want it in Bone!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I want it in Bone, too, so you really need to get it so I can love it from afar!


----------



## lenie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm so jealous because you can pull off Salmon. I can't pull it off. Can't wait to see your beauty. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




I've seen your mod shots and you most definitely can pull off salmon! You could make any bag look good.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> I've seen your mod shots and you most definitely can pull off salmon! You could make any bag look good.




Thank u lenie!!! I'll take your word for it but I'm afraid of that color for some reason. &#128513;&#128513;. I'm also afraid of pink and violet.


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> I've seen your mod shots and you most definitely can pull off salmon! You could make any bag look good.




I agree!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u lenie!!! I'll take your word for it but I'm afraid of that color for some reason. &#128513;&#128513;. I'm also afraid of pink and violet.




The violet looked great on you, just like the red.  it's about our own comfort zones though. Sometimes it
Only takes one step out and we are fine. I love the color, but I have to admit I'm afraid of it too, as well as the pink. I love looking at them though.


----------



## StillPooh

DooneyDucky said:


> I want it in Bone, too, so you really need to get it so I can love it from afar!


The Stanwich showed up for just a minute or so at the start of Today's Lunchtime Specials on QVC, for around $215. Sadly, only in Natural. I do have an As Is in bone in my cart right now for $231, but no easy pay. Since the Stanwich is showing up in the outlets now, I think I may wait.


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi girls ! I am obsessed we that salmon color !! I only see it on ilovedooney for 300 ... Any ideas where I can find it cheaper ? Anyone here have it ?? I've only seen two ladies with it on YouTube


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Hi girls ! I am obsessed we that salmon color !! I only see it on ilovedooney for 300 ... Any ideas where I can find it cheaper ? Anyone here have it ?? I've only seen two ladies with it on YouTube



Check the Dooney Deals thread... 65% off on salmon through the outlets


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Hi girls ! I am obsessed we that salmon color !! I only see it on ilovedooney for 300 ... Any ideas where I can find it cheaper ? Anyone here have it ?? I've only seen two ladies with it on YouTube




Yes, if they have any left it should be available to ship from the warehouse via phone order through the outlet. I can't remember which one is the best to call but I think both reading and DE are good. I love that color too.


----------



## Vicmarie

Okay I'm gonna call  I hope it's not too much !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Okay so I just called the DE location and they said I can have it shipped through the warehouse just like you said , but what I'm concerned about is that I wanted to have someone look at it and tell me if it's in good condition ...smooth / pebbled :/ hmmmm that price is outstanding though !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Okay so I just called the DE location and they said I can have it shipped through the warehouse just like you said , but what I'm concerned about is that I wanted to have someone look at it and tell me if it's in good condition ...smooth / pebbled :/ hmmmm that price is outstanding though !!




I struggle with the same thing. I want to order the crimson. I suppose if you're not happy with it you can always put it up on eBay.  I agree the price is too good to pass up.


----------



## Nebo

Hey ladies. As much as I could figure out, certain colors are more pebbly then other.. dont know why. Maybe they pick less pebbly leather for the lighter colors. Anyway, all the salmon I have seen trough the net and my own are rather smooth. So I think you are pretty safe on that. Plus, when you get that big of a discount, try to convince yourself it doesnt matter

Twoboyz, Im going back and forth on the crimson color, still dont know which style, and then I start to doubt the color.. so.. hopefully Ill make up my mind while it is still on sale. I want the pink one, but I ll wait for them to go back on 65%. Its not that urgent 

Crimson just seems like a gorgeous, rich fall/winter color..but I havent seen it in person, so I cant really tell if it will be too dark..


----------



## Nebo

One thing I wanted to share with you ladies. I have been carrying Miss Ivy usually in my hand or in the crook of my arm. And it looked perfect front and back. Last couple of days, I was shopping and I carried it over my shoulder, with the handles down. Well, I have noticed like a darker mark, and upon closer inspection I could see a faint mark of a U- or where the handle was and Im guessing where I was pressing it with my body against the body of the bag. Just a little heads up for the ladies who carry these satchels like that- put the handle up. The same thing is on my taupe bag. It is not super annoying or very noticeable but enough for us Doonies


----------



## flik

Twoboyz said:


> I struggle with the same thing. I want to order the crimson. I suppose if you're not happy with it you can always put it up on eBay.  I agree the price is too good to pass up.



Ms. Twoboyz, I ordered the crimson via the warehouse & the original one sent looked horrible as if it had been used & returned. Per Dooney cs, since it was defective I was able to return  for exchange to Dooney warehouse directly.  I sent it back as requested with all required documentation &, since I was so PO'd that the warehouse dropped the ball on quality control, a letter I wrote stating how absolutely unacceptable the purse was & should not have been sent out in the first place & that I wanted a perfect replacement. Well, I received the replacement bag in perfect condition, brand new, all wrapped up pretty & stuffed appropriately. While it took a total of 2 weeks & cost me $17.45 to send the original back via USPS priority mail, Dooney is reimbursing me $13.00 of the shipping cost. I had no problem with Dooney as far as the  bag being "from the outlet".  I think they only care if it was ordered & shipped from their warehouse.  So, go for it--it's a beautiful color in a timeless classic style.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ok ! I ordered the salmon . I'm gonna be one impatient woman for the next week or so !! I really hope she is pretty  

It's really kind of funny . I never even thought of giving the salmon color a chance . I don't know why but something about it didn't appeal to me ! I guess I think it looked too orangey ? Anyway I decided to look at the videos of some reviews on YouTube yesterday and it was like love at first sight even though I had seen it a hundred times before on ilovedooney. I think that had they named her ' coral ' I would have looked closer earlier ! Lol . Anyway, I'm excited !!

The crimson I think is beautiful as well.  Had they had crimson when I was looking for my first florentine I would have purchased it. But I have the chestnut color and I just wouldn't be able to have them both IMO  Maybe if I was rich ! It's so perfect for the upcoming fall !


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> One thing I wanted to share with you ladies. I have been carrying Miss Ivy usually in my hand or in the crook of my arm. And it looked perfect front and back. Last couple of days, I was shopping and I carried it over my shoulder, with the handles down. Well, I have noticed like a darker mark, and upon closer inspection I could see a faint mark of a U- or where the handle was and Im guessing where I was pressing it with my body against the body of the bag. Just a little heads up for the ladies who carry these satchels like that- put the handle up. The same thing is on my taupe bag. It is not super annoying or very noticeable but enough for us Doonies




Thanks for the tip ... I'm gonna go check mine out now and see if there are any marks there :/


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The violet looked great on you, just like the red.  it's about our own comfort zones though. Sometimes it
> Only takes one step out and we are fine. I love the color, but I have to admit I'm afraid of it too, as well as the pink. I love looking at them though.




Lol... Me too TB!  I will try them in all day long but can't get myself to actually walk out the store. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Maybe I'll get the nerve one day. The orange Chelsea and the Green Smith was as far as I can take it. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Ok ! I ordered the salmon . I'm gonna be one impatient woman for the next week or so !! I really hope she is pretty
> 
> It's really kind of funny . I never even thought of giving the salmon color a chance . I don't know why but something about it didn't appeal to me ! I guess I think it looked too orangey ? Anyway I decided to look at the videos of some reviews on YouTube yesterday and it was like love at first sight even though I had seen it a hundred times before on ilovedooney. I think that had they named her ' coral ' I would have looked closer earlier ! Lol . Anyway, I'm excited !!
> 
> The crimson I think is beautiful as well.  Had they had crimson when I was looking for my first florentine I would have purchased it. But I have the chestnut color and I just wouldn't be able to have them both IMO  Maybe if I was rich ! It's so perfect for the upcoming fall !




Ooh, congrats on ordering your new Salmon baby! Can't wait to see it and how u pair her with outfits. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'm gonna be impatient too!! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> One thing I wanted to share with you ladies. I have been carrying Miss Ivy usually in my hand or in the crook of my arm. And it looked perfect front and back. Last couple of days, I was shopping and I carried it over my shoulder, with the handles down. Well, I have noticed like a darker mark, and upon closer inspection I could see a faint mark of a U- or where the handle was and Im guessing where I was pressing it with my body against the body of the bag. Just a little heads up for the ladies who carry these satchels like that- put the handle up. The same thing is on my taupe bag. It is not super annoying or very noticeable but enough for us Doonies




Pooh thanks for this info. I'm like you, I'm a hand or crook girl but occasionally carry on the shoulder, like today. Something to keep an eye out on. Thanks for passing this along!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooh, congrats on ordering your new Salmon baby! Can't wait to see it and how u pair her with outfits. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'm gonna be impatient too!! Lol




Thanks ! My birthday is next Saturday and I wanted to wear this summery romper and I think this purse would look perfect with it ! I hope I get it by then !


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> One thing I wanted to share with you ladies. I have been carrying Miss Ivy usually in my hand or in the crook of my arm. And it looked perfect front and back. Last couple of days, I was shopping and I carried it over my shoulder, with the handles down. Well, I have noticed like a darker mark, and upon closer inspection I could see a faint mark of a U- or where the handle was and Im guessing where I was pressing it with my body against the body of the bag. Just a little heads up for the ladies who carry these satchels like that- put the handle up. The same thing is on my taupe bag. It is not super annoying or very noticeable but enough for us Doonies




I noticed it on my flos as well. Now I try to flip the handle up when I carry by the shoulder strap. I imagine it will all look like that when it's reached full patina so maybe I shouldn't be so worried about it, but I still flip the handle up. Funny. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Twoboyz

flik said:


> Ms. Twoboyz, I ordered the crimson via the warehouse & the original one sent looked horrible as if it had been used & returned. Per Dooney cs, since it was defective I was able to return  for exchange to Dooney warehouse directly.  I sent it back as requested with all required documentation &, since I was so PO'd that the warehouse dropped the ball on quality control, a letter I wrote stating how absolutely unacceptable the purse was & should not have been sent out in the first place & that I wanted a perfect replacement. Well, I received the replacement bag in perfect condition, brand new, all wrapped up pretty & stuffed appropriately. While it took a total of 2 weeks & cost me $17.45 to send the original back via USPS priority mail, Dooney is reimbursing me $13.00 of the shipping cost. I had no problem with Dooney as far as the  bag being "from the outlet".  I think they only care if it was ordered & shipped from their warehouse.  So, go for it--it's a beautiful color in a timeless classic style.




Hi Flik,  
What a disappointment that must have been. I'm so glad you got a beautiful one in the end. It's good to know that they will exchange bags if they look really bad, because they are final sale when on clearance. I once ordered a small taupe satchel from ilovedooney and it was a mess! I really think I'm going to break down and order one. I just hope I don't wait too long. I'm just still thinking I don't need another satchel, but every time I see that color it's just so gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag. Did you post a picture yet?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ok ! I ordered the salmon . I'm gonna be one impatient woman for the next week or so !! I really hope she is pretty
> 
> It's really kind of funny . I never even thought of giving the salmon color a chance . I don't know why but something about it didn't appeal to me ! I guess I think it looked too orangey ? Anyway I decided to look at the videos of some reviews on YouTube yesterday and it was like love at first sight even though I had seen it a hundred times before on ilovedooney. I think that had they named her ' coral ' I would have looked closer earlier ! Lol . Anyway, I'm excited !!
> 
> The crimson I think is beautiful as well.  Had they had crimson when I was looking for my first florentine I would have purchased it. But I have the chestnut color and I just wouldn't be able to have them both IMO  Maybe if I was rich ! It's so perfect for the upcoming fall !




Congrats! I hope you love your new bag. It is so pretty. I'm hoping for pictures and mod shots (wink wink). I know what you mean. That's why I struggle with my decision on the crimson. I already have a rouge Toledo med mail satchel, but I think il like the crimson Flo better. At the price you can't beat it. Maybe after I see your salmon I'll change my mind. I have nothing like that color in my collection. I watched those YouTube videos too.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks ! My birthday is next Saturday and I wanted to wear this summery romper and I think this purse would look perfect with it ! I hope I get it by then !



You will love salmon! It is such a cheerful color, makes me happy when I wear it. And it get a lot of attention.  It has no red undertones,  just a beautiful piece of creamy orange goodness


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I noticed it on my flos as well. Now I try to flip the handle up when I carry by the shoulder strap. I imagine it will all look like that when it's reached full patina so maybe I shouldn't be so worried about it, but I still flip the handle up. Funny. Thanks for the heads up.



So, Im not a crazy lady who inspects her bags too close and too often hhaha. Good to know its not just me. Im just glad I figured out what it was. On the taupe, I thought it was a stain, tried to clean it, didnt work. Realized it was a mark in the leather, almost like it polished it. But until Ivy I didnt get what it was. I put the handle up now. Its time for a shoulder shopping bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> So, Im not a crazy lady who inspects her bags too close and too often hhaha. Good to know its not just me. Im just glad I figured out what it was. On the taupe, I thought it was a stain, tried to clean it, didnt work. Realized it was a mark in the leather, almost like it polished it. But until Ivy I didnt get what it was. I put the handle up now. Its time for a shoulder shopping bag




Nope, you're not crazy...  I did he same as you. First noticed it on my Tmoro Stanwich and it does look like a dark stain. It took me awhile to realize but I still wasn't sure until  I started noticing it on my natural it finally sunk in. Funny.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I hope you love your new bag. It is so pretty. I'm hoping for pictures and mod shots (wink wink). I know what you mean. That's why I struggle with my decision on the crimson. I already have a rouge Toledo med mail satchel, but I think il like the crimson Flo better. At the price you can't beat it. Maybe after I see your salmon I'll change my mind. I have nothing like that color in my collection. I watched those YouTube videos too.




Yes yes yes I cannot wait ! I will for sure be posting some pictures ... Maybe make a lil video of my own . They said I might not ship out til Monday though , so that bums me out a little. I haven't seen any mod shots with the salmon !


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> You will love salmon! It is such a cheerful color, makes me happy when I wear it. And it get a lot of attention.  It has no red undertones,  just a beautiful piece of creamy orange goodness




Ahh I can't wait I am so anxious ! I still haven't told my husband I ordered lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Yes yes yes I cannot wait ! I will for sure be posting some pictures ... Maybe make a lil video of my own . They said I might not ship out til Monday though , so that bums me out a little. I haven't seen any mod shots with the salmon !




Ooohhh I can't wait either!  I hope you make a video too. I don't thing there has been a salmon reg satchel on here that I can remember. Just Nebo's east west pocket satchel, at least since I've been here. Looking forward to it.


----------



## flik

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Flik,
> What a disappointment that must have been. I'm so glad you got a beautiful one in the end. It's good to know that they will exchange bags if they look really bad, because they are final sale when on clearance. I once ordered a small taupe satchel from ilovedooney and it was a mess! I really think I'm going to break down and order one. I just hope I don't wait too long. I'm just still thinking I don't need another satchel, but every time I see that color it's just so gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag. Did you post a picture yet?



Hi Ms. Twoboyz, Thanks for your kind reply. Yes, it was very disappointing since this was my BD gift to me!  Thankfully it ended well. Will try (fingers crossed) to post a pic this weekend. But, in the meantime, like the Nike ad says, "just do it!"   I must sound like a broken record (for those who remember records!) but I'm telling you, it's a fabulously beautiful piece of cowhide!  I like the bright fashion colors too, but, even though the price is unbeatable, it's still high enough where I consider it an investment. So, at an investment price, I go for the more classic colors & this one is truly a classic, both in color & style.  You won't regret this purchase.


----------



## Twoboyz

flik said:


> Hi Ms. Twoboyz, Thanks for your kind reply. Yes, it was very disappointing since this was my BD gift to me!  Thankfully it ended well. Will try (fingers crossed) to post a pic this weekend. But, in the meantime, like the Nike ad says, "just do it!"   I must sound like a broken record (for those who remember records!) but I'm telling you, it's a fabulously beautiful piece of cowhide!  I like the bright fashion colors too, but, even though the price is unbeatable, it's still high enough where I consider it an investment. So, at an investment price, I go for the more classic colors & this one is truly a classic, both in color & style.  You won't regret this purchase.




I agree about the investment and the classic colors. Even though that salmon is beautiful I just feel I'll get more use out of the crimson. Your picture will most likely push me over the edge


----------



## SandraElle

Vicmarie said:


> Ok ! I ordered the salmon . I'm gonna be one impatient woman for the next week or so !! I really hope she is pretty
> 
> It's really kind of funny . I never even thought of giving the salmon color a chance . I don't know why but something about it didn't appeal to me ! I guess I think it looked too orangey ? Anyway I decided to look at the videos of some reviews on YouTube yesterday and it was like love at first sight even though I had seen it a hundred times before on ilovedooney. I think that had they named her ' coral ' I would have looked closer earlier ! Lol . Anyway, I'm excited !!



Vic, I was like you. The salmon intrigued me but I just couldn't commit to ordering it. Then I finally said 'oh well' and ordered it. It's gorgeous but some people say "orange dreamsicle" and to me is was "neon."  I carried her once, then offered it to a friend, then reneged on my offer and kept her, then changed my mind again and now she's at the consgnemt store. . If she doesn't sell in a few week's time, I'll bring her back home...and begin the love/hate cycle all over again.


----------



## SandraElle

Here she is...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690832




Guuuurl!!!!! She is smokin! Ok, I think Ive convinced myself that I can pull this off. I think this is also a neutral color


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Guuuurl!!!!! She is smokin! Ok, I think Ive convinced myself that I can pull this off. I think this is also a neutral color



No doubt in my mind you would ROCK salmon.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690832




She sure is pretty.  Love the picture...again  I think you can pull anything off.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Guuuurl!!!!! She is smokin! Ok, I think Ive convinced myself that I can pull this off. I think this is also a neutral color




Yes you can pull this off! I bet she'd go with many of your beautiful maxi dresses.


----------



## Nebo

Girls, if you want a summer color or a safe pop of color- salmon is the way to go  And that regular large is beautiful  So muuuch color  

Im still debating- crimson, red.. something else


----------



## DooneyDucky

Oh my! Salmon is a beauty! You did great capturing her in all her gorgeousness! I can see wearing her with boring colors like khaki or grey or even black. She would pop!


----------



## Vicmarie

SandraElle said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690832




From what I see in the pic, I would say it is love !!!! Thank you so much for posting this pic !! Pecan tanned beauty , I think this would look great on you too !!! I was the one who commented on your channel last night , asking about your purse storage !  you have great style ! I just hope salmon is as pretty in person as it is in he pictures !!!! I fell in love with bone last weekend , but ATM 139 sounded a lot better than 398 and I loved the color  I ordered this romper today and am hoping the salmon and this navy romper go well together for a birthday girls night out !


----------



## macde90

SandraElle said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690832


SandraElle, you take the best photos. Ms. Salmon is a beauty. 

I'm still going back and forth on ordering. One minute,  I love it and two minutes later I can't imagine carrying a big old orange purse. I make myself tired!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone have comparison pics? I'm interested in the small and mini size. I don't carry much, 5' tall roughly 125 lbs, and get headaches easily from neck strain. 

Also where is the best place to try on in person? I'm in Canada.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone have comparison pics? I'm interested in the small and mini size. I don't carry much, 5' tall roughly 125 lbs, and get headaches easily from neck strain.
> 
> Also where is the best place to try on in person? I'm in Canada.




There is only 1 video on YouTube that I found that compares the mini to the small. If you search mini florentine satchel, it should pop up. I think either would fit your frame. The Flo's can be a bit heavy but it depends on how much you carry. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> There is only 1 video on YouTube that I found that compares the mini to the small. If you search mini florentine satchel, it should pop up. I think either would fit your frame. The Flo's can be a bit heavy but it depends on how much you carry. I hope that helps a bit.




I think this is the link. I hope it works. 

http://youtu.be/AO9xQFGIjzo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think this is the link. I hope it works.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AO9xQFGIjzo




Yep, that's it!!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## handbagnovice

I looked at that video when I was trying to decide!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## Springer

Hello everyone. Does anyone know off the top of their heads if any of the outlets have the 65% price on the regular size florentine satchels and if so, what colors they have had available? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Springer

Or if they are offering any deals on the regular stanwich satchel. Although I don't know if that would be large enough for me, I am quite used to the large size of the regular florentine satchel but would be interested depending price but don't know if they have any deals on the stanwich.


----------



## Vicmarie

When I called last Thursday the only ones that were 65 percent off were the fashion colors.... Salmon , lavender , ivy , taupe, and crimson and they had large and small ...those are the only ones I asked for


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> When I called last Thursday the only ones that were 65 percent off were the fashion colors.... Salmon , lavender , ivy , taupe, and crimson and they had large and small ...those are the only ones I asked for




Thank you very much. Salmon and crimson might be ones I would be interested in. I just wish I had a good idea about how the crimson looks in real life. I see pictures on the Internet but you know how it's sometimes difficult to tell the true color. I wonder is it more red or brown and reddish.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Thank you very much. Salmon and crimson might be ones I would be interested in. I just wish I had a good idea about how the crimson looks in real life. I see pictures on the Internet but you know how it's sometimes difficult to tell the true color. I wonder is it more red or brown and reddish.




Have you seen this review ??? I'm waiting on the salmon, I should be getting it on Friday and I am also super anxious to see what it looks like IRL ! 

http://youtu.be/4BwWw-oJ42s


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Have you seen this review ??? I'm waiting on the salmon, I should be getting it on Friday and I am also super anxious to see what it looks like IRL !
> 
> http://youtu.be/4BwWw-oJ42s




Thank you. I will watch that! And congratulations!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone know how I could score a deal on either a small or mini Florentine if I live in Canada?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alichelsealyn said:


> Does anyone know how I could score a deal on either a small or mini Florentine if I live in Canada?




I'm not sure about shipping to Canada but maybe call one of the outlets and ask. I am near 3 outlets that I frequent and have never seen a mini satchel but that doesn't mean they don't have them, just not at mine. Here is the number to the outlet in DE, they are very helpful. Good luck, I hope you are able to find one. &#128515;&#128515; 302-645-8830


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I was able to get a mini Flo from the outlets via the warehouse...but I'm not in Canada lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you very much. Salmon and crimson might be ones I would be interested in. I just wish I had a good idea about how the crimson looks in real life. I see pictures on the Internet but you know how it's sometimes difficult to tell the true color. I wonder is it more red or brown and reddish.




Hi, also if you look a little bit further up in this thread from a couple days ago I think there is another video comparing the small satchel to the mini satchel. The two colors I believe are crimson and chestnut. It will give you a good idea of how red the crimson is compared to brown. I think the crimson is so gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Another decision... I'm thinking of getting the large Flo in Salmon or the Large Dillen in Taupe/w tan trim. The salmon is about $30 cheaper but I've been wanting a Taupe but it's at only 50% off and don't want to pay that much. OR, I can 2 bags for almost the price of 1 if I get the 1975 leisure tote/tassel tote and a signature shadow bag. I'm not a huge fan of the shadow bags, I I would try it. 

Based on what you know I already have, what are your thoughts. The large ivy satchel is in the mix but I struggle because I have the moss so I'm not sure. 

I know it's all about what makes me happy but sometimes your opinion helps me decide. I'm headed back to the outlets tomorrow.  Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another decision... I'm thinking of getting the large Flo in Salmon or the Large Dillen in Taupe/w tan trim. The salmon is about $30 cheaper but I've been wanting a Taupe but it's at only 50% off and don't want to pay that much. OR, I can 2 bags for almost the price of 1 if I get the 1975 leisure tote/tassel tote and a signature shadow bag. I'm not a huge fan of the shadow bags, I I would try it.
> 
> Based on what you know I already have, what are your thoughts. The large ivy satchel is in the mix but I struggle because I have the moss so I'm not sure.
> 
> I know it's all about what makes me happy but sometimes your opinion helps me decide. I'm headed back to the outlets tomorrow.  Thanks ladies!!!




You are loving those outlets I bet! My thoughts in the reg/large size satchels is if you don't carry much the Dillen might be too droopy and slouchy. I almost bought it, but there was a dirt mark on the floor model. The SA brought one out from the back room but when I saw how droopy it looked I couldn't do it. It looked great all stuffed, but I was afraid if never fill it up. I suggest if you decide to get it, maybe take the stuffing out and put some of your stuff in it and see how it looks.  I like the leisure tote with the tassels. It looks line the Neverfull. I would suggest whichever one you would get the most use out of or what your collection is lacking. 

I am very close to ordering the crimson reg Flo.  I just think I will be kicking myself for passing up such a great deal if I don't. Then I'll have to figure out what to do with my rouge Toledo mail satchel. eBay is saturated right now and I'll lose money for a virtually new bag.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> You are loving those outlets I bet! My thoughts in the reg/large size satchels is if you don't carry much the Dillen might be too droopy and slouchy. I almost bought it, but there was a dirt mark on the floor model. The SA brought one out from the back room but when I saw how droopy it looked I couldn't do it. It looked great all stuffed, but I was afraid if never fill it up. I suggest if you decide to get it, maybe take the stuffing out and put some of your stuff in it and see how it looks.  I like the leisure tote with the tassels. It looks line the Neverfull. I would suggest whichever one you would get the most use out of or what your collection is lacking.
> 
> I am very close to ordering the crimson reg Flo.  I just think I will be kicking myself for passing up such a great deal if I don't. Then I'll have to figure out what to do with my rouge Toledo mail satchel. eBay is saturated right now and I'll lose money for a virtually new bag.


 
I'm so confused. Is the reg crimson flo still available? Work is kicking my bootie right now and I can't remember what I read or where I read it.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I'm so confused. Is the reg crimson flo still available? Work is kicking my bootie right now and I can't remember what I read or where I read it.




I thought I red that the reg size crimson is still available, but not the small.


----------



## Springer

I have had the florentine stanwich stuck in my mind for awhile now. My only reservation about it was size. For my daily needs and also my personal preference, I need a bag on the larger size. The regular size floret in satchel has been perfect for me. In regards to the regular stanwich, I was concerned it would be too small. I stopped in Dillard's today and for the first time I was able to put my hands on one. I happen to be carrying my Dillen satchel that's the same size as my Florentines so I put it alongside the stanwich for a picture. The stanwich is not AS big as my dillen satchel and the opening is a little more narrow but I learned today that it is big enough for my needs and I will be ordering one within the next week or two. I just need to decide on a color. I wish the Dooney site had a picture of the chestnut stanwich.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have had the florentine stanwich stuck in my mind for awhile now. My only reservation about it was size. For my daily needs and also my personal preference, I need a bag on the larger size. The regular size floret in satchel has been perfect for me. In regards to the regular stanwich, I was concerned it would be too small. I stopped in Dillard's today and for the first time I was able to put my hands on one. I happen to be carrying my Dillen satchel that's the same size as my Florentines so I put it alongside the stanwich for a picture. The stanwich is not AS big as my dillen satchel and the opening is a little more narrow but I learned today that it is big enough for my needs and I will be ordering one within the next week or two. I just need to decide on a color. I wish the Dooney site had a picture of the chestnut stanwich.
> View attachment 2696295
> 
> View attachment 2696296




Yup it's a little smaller. I was carrying mine today while at Carson's looking at the reg Flo and comparing the sizes. It's the perfect size for me. It surprisingly holds a lot. I love the leather of the Stanwich. A little smooshier and slouchier. I bet the chestnut is gorgeous. It's probably similar to the crimson, just a little more brown. I loooovcvveeee that crimson! I forgot they had it in that color. I hope you enjoy your new Stanwich.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another decision... I'm thinking of getting the large Flo in Salmon or the Large Dillen in Taupe/w tan trim. The salmon is about $30 cheaper but I've been wanting a Taupe but it's at only 50% off and don't want to pay that much. OR, I can 2 bags for almost the price of 1 if I get the 1975 leisure tote/tassel tote and a signature shadow bag. I'm not a huge fan of the shadow bags, I I would try it.
> 
> Based on what you know I already have, what are your thoughts. The large ivy satchel is in the mix but I struggle because I have the moss so I'm not sure.
> 
> I know it's all about what makes me happy but sometimes your opinion helps me decide. I'm headed back to the outlets tomorrow.  Thanks ladies!!!



Hey darling!

Have you seen the taupe in dillen? Too me it was too  much on the gray side, so I prefer that color in florentine leather. Salmon will look gorgeous on you!  You will get more wear out of the taupe one, specially in florentine, cause it doesnt have that contrast trim. It goes with every colored shoes you want to wear.

Ivy to me is close to moss, if that makes sense, and while I do love the moss, since I have the ivy, I wouldnt buy it now. Later, when I get all the other bags/colors I wanted- I would.


----------



## Nebo

And what Twoboyz said, I agree completely- dillen satchels are too slouchy. But if you like that, then its ok. I guess its due to size and the fact that dillen leather is a bit thinner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hey darling!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the taupe in dillen? Too me it was too  much on the gray side, so I prefer that color in florentine leather. Salmon will look gorgeous on you!  You will get more wear out of the taupe one, specially in florentine, cause it doesnt have that contrast trim. It goes with every colored shoes you want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy to me is close to moss, if that makes sense, and while I do love the moss, since I have the ivy, I wouldnt buy it now. Later, when I get all the other bags/colors I wanted- I would.




Girl... This is exactly what I needed to hear!! It makes total sense. 

Yes, I tried on the Taupe a couple of days ago and was torn. I agree, it does look more grayish. The Flo Taupe has more of a brown mushroomy color which I like better and sometimes the trims throw the bag off for me. Like my Red Pebble Leather domed Satchel. I can't really use it as an all red bag because of the trim. &#128532;. 

Yeah, I thought the same about Moss vs Ivy. Either of those colors can pass for a versatile green. 

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are loving those outlets I bet! My thoughts in the reg/large size satchels is if you don't carry much the Dillen might be too droopy and slouchy. I almost bought it, but there was a dirt mark on the floor model. The SA brought one out from the back room but when I saw how droopy it looked I couldn't do it. It looked great all stuffed, but I was afraid if never fill it up. I suggest if you decide to get it, maybe take the stuffing out and put some of your stuff in it and see how it looks.  I like the leisure tote with the tassels. It looks line the Neverfull. I would suggest whichever one you would get the most use out of or what your collection is lacking.
> 
> I am very close to ordering the crimson reg Flo.  I just think I will be kicking myself for passing up such a great deal if I don't. Then I'll have to figure out what to do with my rouge Toledo mail satchel. eBay is saturated right now and I'll lose money for a virtually new bag.




Yes, I am loving them!!! They are really getting me in trouble. I can't really buy too much more right now. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. I need to really stay away. The girls there the other day was sooo surprised because I left empty handed. I was so torn between a few bags. It was best that I left. I have to be careful with the outlets because there are no returns, only exchanges. Once the sale is closed, no cash back. Lol. 

I did notice that the Dillen is really slouchy. I'm not sure if I mind it or not. My large Flo gets a little slouchy sometimes but I don't mind it. When I put my bag organizer in, it's too structured.  Lol. Can't win for losing!! 

When I go back on Saturday, I will try putting my own stuff in to see how much it slouches but over time it will get softer. 

I do like the tassel tote but don't want to look like the NF knockoff. That's my only concern. I don't care what others say but I think it will bother me. I'll try it on again and see. The price is great on those bags so....

Thanks so much TB for your input. Now off to decision making before Saturday. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I am loving them!!! They are really getting me in trouble. I can't really buy too much more right now. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. I need to really stay away. The girls there the other day was sooo surprised because I left empty handed. I was so torn between a few bags. It was best that I left. I have to be careful with the outlets because there are no returns, only exchanges. Once the sale is closed, no cash back. Lol.
> 
> I did notice that the Dillen is really slouchy. I'm not sure if I mind it or not. My large Flo gets a little slouchy sometimes but I don't mind it. When I put my bag organizer in, it's too structured.  Lol. Can't win for losing!!
> 
> When I go back on Saturday, I will try putting my own stuff in to see how much it slouches but over time it will get softer.
> 
> I do like the tassel tote but don't want to look like the NF knockoff. That's my only concern. I don't care what others say but I think it will bother me. I'll try it on again and see. The price is great on those bags so....
> 
> Thanks so much TB for your input. Now off to decision making before Saturday. &#128515;




How about that other 1975 sig tote that 49LDavis got? Do you like that one?  It looks less like a a Neverfull.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> How about that other 1975 sig tote that 49LDavis got? Do you like that one?  It looks less like a a Neverfull.




Yes, that's an option too. Actually the one she has fits better over the shoulder. The tassel tote doesn't fit easily over the shoulder but I like the way that one looks. Decisions...


----------



## Nebo

Cant wait to see what you get  I'm partial, and I'm cheering for taupe in the florentine, whether its a satchel, satchel with tassels, smith- whateveaaaa


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Yup it's a little smaller. I was carrying mine today while at Carson's looking at the reg Flo and comparing the sizes. It's the perfect size for me. It surprisingly holds a lot. I love the leather of the Stanwich. A little smooshier and slouchier. I bet the chestnut is gorgeous. It's probably similar to the crimson, just a little more brown. I loooovcvveeee that crimson! I forgot they had it in that color. I hope you enjoy your new Stanwich.




I typed and submitted a reply to you but it doesn't look like it posted. I'll try to remember what I had said. 

In regards to your comment about the stanwich being more smooshier and slouchier, that makes it even better to me. I love all my florentine satchels but my lavender has quickly turned into such a wonderfully slouchy bag. I find myself carrying it the most. In regards to color, I had originally planned on getting a chestnut florentine satchel for the fall and winter. I love that color. I have researched images of the chestnut flo  satchel many times but can not find one picture of the chestnut stanwich satchel that has that tmoro trim. Wish the dooney site would add a picture. I also wouldn't mind seeing the black stanwich with tmoro trim. No images of that one to be found either.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I typed and submitted a reply to you but it doesn't look like it posted. I'll try to remember what I had said.
> 
> In regards to your comment about the stanwich being more smooshier and slouchier, that makes it even better to me. I love all my florentine satchels but my lavender has quickly turned into such a wonderfully slouchy bag. I find myself carrying it the most. In regards to color, I had originally planned on getting a chestnut florentine satchel for the fall and winter. I love that color. I have researched images of the chestnut flo  satchel many times but can not find one picture of the chestnut stanwich satchel that has that tmoro trim. Wish the dooney site would add a picture. I also wouldn't mind seeing the black stanwich with tmoro trim. No images of that one to be found either.




I hate when that happens. (Dud post). If you like soft and slouchy then you're going to love the Stanwich. I think the leather is a little thinner, which also makes it lighter. The Flo satchels at the store today seemed stiff and waxy feeling. My Stanwich is like buttuh! It still stands up though. It's got nice structure on the bottom. I have never seen the chestnut or the black with Tmoro trim either. If you can picture the Toledo satchels in these color ways, just without the sheen I think it will be pretty close. Some recent QVC shows featured the toledo satchel so the video should be online.


----------



## lenie

My Salmon Florentine satchel in the regular size just came. The color is gorgeous! I'll try to get some pictures this weekend. It is worth more than the $139 I paid. I have several of the regular satchels in different colors and love them all. The difference in color really changes the personality of the bag. The crimson is a rich burgundy/ wine; the red is a true, rich red; moss is a great olive, neutral; taupe is the perfect grayish brown/mushroom; black is classic and elegant; and the salmon is a fun,happy creamsicle.  Love my Flo's!


----------



## Vicmarie

lenie said:


> My Salmon Florentine satchel in the regular size just came. The color is gorgeous! I'll try to get some pictures this weekend. It is worth more than the $139 I paid. I have several of the regular satchels in different colors and love them all. The difference in color really changes the personality of the bag. The crimson is a rich burgundy/ wine; the red is a true, rich red; moss is a great olive, neutral; taupe is the perfect grayish brown/mushroom; black is classic and elegant; and the salmon is a fun,happy creamsicle.  Love my Flo's!




Eeek I get mine tomorrow, I hope mine is as gorgeous as yours ! Is it smooth leather ? Anxiously awaiting your pix  congrats !!


----------



## Nebo

Salmon bag lovers, unite  I'm happy you love your salmon bag, lenie. Vicmarie, cant wait to hear your impressions


----------



## lenie

Vicmarie said:


> Eeek I get mine tomorrow, I hope mine is as gorgeous as yours ! Is it smooth leather ? Anxiously awaiting your pix  congrats !!




The leather is very lightly pebbled. I like the light pebble texture a little better because it won't show marks as easily as smooth leather. I know you will love yours.


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> The leather is very lightly pebbled. I like the light pebble texture a little better because it won't show marks as easily as smooth leather. I know you will love yours.



Lenie and Vicmarie I can't wait to see both of you salmon bags! Excited for you.


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of my new Salmon in natural light.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my new Salmon in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697545
> View attachment 2697546
> View attachment 2697547




Ooo la la... That's a beautiful bag. She looks like she has a little pebble. I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my new Salmon in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697545
> View attachment 2697546
> View attachment 2697547




She's so beautiful! She's kind of coming off as more orange on my screen.


----------



## Nebo

Really pretty bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

Alright everyone.  I'm a little disappointed ! I don't know what to think ...my salmon came in half super pebbled and have slightly pebbled. I'm disappointed because that's Exactly how my chestnut came ! I will post a pic, then in a while a mod shot since tonight is date night . I'm thinking I shouldn't be so picky considering I paid only 139 for it. I love it, but those parts concern me !


----------



## Vicmarie

vicmarie said:


> alright everyone.  I'm a little disappointed ! I don't know what to think ...my salmon came in half super pebbled and have slightly pebbled. I'm disappointed because that's exactly how my chestnut came ! I will post a pic, then in a while a mod shot since tonight is date night . I'm thinking i shouldn't be so picky considering i paid only 139 for it. I love it, but those parts concern me !


----------



## Nebo

I wouldnt worry about the sides being pebbly. And the front pebbling is not too bad at all. When Im ordering from the warehouse, I dont allow myself to  be bummed out if it comes pebbly, just like you said- because of the deal I get. If its straight from an outlet, then I ask them to describe it, etc.

Enjoy your bag hon, she is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2697927
> View attachment 2697928




I agree with Nebo. She's really beautiful. The color is so gorgeous.  It just adds to the uniqueness of the bag. I can't wait to see mods. Hope you're having a fun date night.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Both bags are really pretty! I'm actually starting to prefer the pebbly look. My Stanwich is so smooth and not as smooshy as I'd like.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Alright everyone.  I'm a little disappointed ! I don't know what to think ...my salmon came in half super pebbled and have slightly pebbled. I'm disappointed because that's Exactly how my chestnut came ! I will post a pic, then in a while a mod shot since tonight is date night . I'm thinking I shouldn't be so picky considering I paid only 139 for it. I love it, but those parts concern me !




Not to knock all the positive comments but I agree with you V, it would bother me. I actually saw a large Taupe Satchel on eBay that was a great price but it was just like this. One side of the front was really pebbly and stood out. If both sides were like that and the middle smoothier, I would have been ok. I just would want it it be even or as close to even on both sides. I know it's leather and sometimes is not the same but... Even for the price, it would have bugged me. This is just my opinion so please don't let me change your mind about keeping it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are loving those outlets I bet! My thoughts in the reg/large size satchels is if you don't carry much the Dillen might be too droopy and slouchy. I almost bought it, but there was a dirt mark on the floor model. The SA brought one out from the back room but when I saw how droopy it looked I couldn't do it. It looked great all stuffed, but I was afraid if never fill it up. I suggest if you decide to get it, maybe take the stuffing out and put some of your stuff in it and see how it looks.  I like the leisure tote with the tassels. It looks line the Neverfull. I would suggest whichever one you would get the most use out of or what your collection is lacking.
> 
> I am very close to ordering the crimson reg Flo.  I just think I will be kicking myself for passing up such a great deal if I don't. Then I'll have to figure out what to do with my rouge Toledo mail satchel. eBay is saturated right now and I'll lose money for a virtually new bag.




I took your advice and took the stuffing out of the Dillen Satchel before I decided and it was perfect. My purse to go organizer helps it to keep some structure but I'm starting to like the slouch in these bags juuuust a little in these bags. I'm so happy with her.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I took your advice and took the stuffing out of the Dillen Satchel before I decided and it was perfect. My purse to go organizer helps it to keep some structure but I'm starting to like the slouch in these bags juuuust a little in these bags. I'm so happy with her.




I'm so happy you like her. Yours definitely looks like it had more structure. Maybe the one the SA brought out from the back room looked so sad because she was compressed flat and all wrinkly and creased. I suppose they do it for space issues and then stuff them when they go out on display. Anyway, your bag looked perfect and perfect on you! Enjoy.


----------



## Vicmarie

Here's a mod shot, she's growing on me !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Here's a mod shot, she's growing on me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699452




She looks really cute on you! I can see why she's growing on you.


----------



## DooneyDucky

She's perfect! And... your hair... omg, I want hair like that.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Here's a mod shot, she's growing on me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699452



It looks beautiful, dear. And you cant see no pebbling, she looks pretty uniform  I loveee your hair, my gosh. Just beautiful- you are gorgeous


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Here's a mod shot, she's growing on me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699452




Hot, Hot, Hot... That bag is gorgeous!!! Love what u have her paired with. Noooooow, you got me thinking about this bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

You girls sure made me blush ! Thank you ! I love my hair but it sure is a handful !

The thing I'm liking about my purse is that the leather seems softer than my chestnut . My chestnut feels more structured and like he leather is more stiff. This one feels like itll puddle up here in a couple weeks . We'll see ! You can definitely see the pebbling from about 4 feet away and it does bother me a little. But I still like her and love the pop of color it gives me !


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> Here's a mod shot, she's growing on me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699452




She should be growing on you! The bag is beautiful!! I've always had a soft spot for salmon. And you're really selling this bag. The outfit and the whole image is perfect. You look amazing. (And I agree with the others - beautiful hair!)
When I first got my Taupe Flo, I created a thread on here about my concern over "uneven leather." It has smooth patches and a few wrinkles and some other uneven pattern. And everyone was pretty much like, I don't notice it, she's beautiful, enjoy her imperfections. Somebody even compared it to "skin." Pretty much love the imperfections. And they were right! My Taupe Flo is my fave bag. (Even though these days I'm rocking the crap out of my Aqua Pebbled Dome.) And I don't even notice the unevenness anymore. Because I grew to love her. Quickly. And maybe you will too. She's easy to fall in love with. But it's all about how you feel about the bag and how the bag makes you feel.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> She should be growing on you! The bag is beautiful!! I've always had a soft spot for salmon. And you're really selling this bag. The outfit and the whole image is perfect. You look amazing. (And I agree with the others - beautiful hair!)
> When I first got my Taupe Flo, I created a thread on here about my concern over "uneven leather." It has smooth patches and a few wrinkles and some other uneven pattern. And everyone was pretty much like, I don't notice it, she's beautiful, enjoy her imperfections. Somebody even compared it to "skin." Pretty much love the imperfections. And they were right! My Taupe Flo is my fave bag. (Even though these days I'm rocking the crap out of my Aqua Pebbled Dome.) And I don't even notice the unevenness anymore. Because I grew to love her. Quickly. And maybe you will too. She's easy to fall in love with. But it's all about how you feel about the bag and how the bag makes you feel.  Good luck with your decision.




Thank you !! My mom also said she liked the bag and that she wouldn't expect anything else when it comes to leather. I'm gonna take the hit/win and leave it. I don't know why I become attached so quickly even though some things bother me, it happens every time !!

Oh btw I love that aqua !!! I ordered it off of qvc a few weeks back and cancelled it before they shipped it ! I read some reviews and a few of them scared me ! Do you like the pebbled leather ? 

I just got my bag on Friday and I'm already thinking of a saffiano zip zip in grey I saw in the pre fall collection....l I need to know when they will go one sale and for how much ! I will not rest until then !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you !! My mom also said she liked the bag and that she wouldn't expect anything else when it comes to leather. I'm gonna take the hit/win and leave it. I don't know why I become attached so quickly even though some things bother me, it happens every time !!
> 
> Oh btw I love that aqua !!! I ordered it off of qvc a few weeks back and cancelled it before they shipped it ! I read some reviews and a few of them scared me ! Do you like the pebbled leather ?
> 
> I just got my bag on Friday and I'm already thinking of a saffiano zip zip in grey I saw in the pre fall collection....l I need to know when they will go one sale and for how much ! I will not rest until then !!




The Saffiano was 30% off at the outlets...


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Saffiano was 30% off at the outlets...




Was this one ? I had never seen it before this !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Was this one ? I had never seen it before this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700629




Oh no!!! Sorry, I don't remember seeing the zip zip. I was totes and satchels. If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! Sorry, I don't remember seeing the zip zip. I was totes and satchels. If I'm not mistaken.




That's okay ! I have my eyes set on it... Hopefully it comes out soon !


----------



## DooneyDucky

Vicmarie said:


> Was this one ? I had never seen it before this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700629





I want this one in blue! I'm dying for someone to buy it first and review it. It just might be me!


----------



## Vicmarie

DooneyDucky said:


> I want this one in blue! I'm dying for someone to buy it first and review it. It just might be me!




Yes yes yes !!


----------



## Nebo

My double pocket is supposed to be here tomorrow! I cant wait


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> My double pocket is supposed to be here tomorrow! I cant wait




Ooh what color did you get ? How exciting ! Post pix !


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My double pocket is supposed to be here tomorrow! I cant wait




Yay!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Ooh what color did you get ? How exciting ! Post pix !



Im probably gonna plaster the forum with pictures of it  It is florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.

I do hope we love each other at first sight 

Yeeeii, Twoboyz, so excited!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Im probably gonna plaster the forum with pictures of it  It is florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.
> 
> I do hope we love each other at first sight
> 
> Yeeeii, Twoboyz, so excited!



I'm sure it will be love at first sight.  It was with my ocean one........still loving her!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Im probably gonna plaster the forum with pictures of it  It is florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope we love each other at first sight
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeii, Twoboyz, so excited!




I agree, they are so beautiful . I bought one "as is" in natural from qvc and fell in love immediately ! Gonna get a lot of use out of her in the fall. Congrats, so excited for you !


----------



## Nebo

Here is my Miss Crimson!  I'm in love with this bag!
So, it is a florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.
It seems lighter then the small one when you pick them up empty. But, since this one holds more, it will get a bit heavy once you fill her up. Its not too much heavy for me, so Im fine with that. She came in perfect condition ( perk of having somebody to describe the leather to you over the phone), very smooth, uniform. She feels silky  It is the perfect bag between large and small regular flo.  Here are the pictures. They seem pretty true to color, she is not very dark IRL ( I was afraid of that). Disregard other "family members" in the background, they were there for comparison purposes.  Compared to Ocean blue- large flo, compared to ivy- small flo, compared to Chelsea- tall


----------



## Nebo

Compared to others.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Here is my Miss Crimson!  I'm in love with this bag!
> 
> So, it is a florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.
> 
> It seems lighter then the small one when you pick them up empty. But, since this one holds more, it will get a bit heavy once you fill her up. Its not too much heavy for me, so Im fine with that. She came in perfect condition ( perk of having somebody to describe the leather to you over the phone), very smooth, uniform. She feels silky  It is the perfect bag between large and small regular flo.  Here are the pictures. They seem pretty true to color, she is not very dark IRL ( I was afraid of that). Disregard other "family members" in the background, they were there for comparison purposes.  Compared to Ocean blue- large flo, compared to ivy- small flo, compared to Chelsea- tall




Wow!  I think you made a great choice. Looking at all your bags, you've got such a diverse collection. Nicely done  I can't wait to see mod shots of miss crimson.


----------



## flik

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!  I think you made a great choice. Looking at all your bags, you've got such a diverse collection. Nicely done  I can't wait to see mod shots of miss crimson.



Agreed! Isn't the crimson color divine? I'm a big fan of the regular florentine satchel but this pocket one is lovely too.


----------



## Nebo

I cant figure out multiquote, so..
Twoboyz, thank you. Looking at all of them today, I do have a bit of different style and color, which is nice for a year round wear. I will add couple more, but Im not feeling the need to rush. I will try and land a red one over the Xmas promos and then in the spring one or two fun colors 

fli, crimson is such a beautiful color. A real rich, velvet cape type of color, that will serve me trough fall and winter perfectly.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Here is my Miss Crimson!  I'm in love with this bag!
> 
> So, it is a florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.
> 
> It seems lighter then the small one when you pick them up empty. But, since this one holds more, it will get a bit heavy once you fill her up. Its not too much heavy for me, so Im fine with that. She came in perfect condition ( perk of having somebody to describe the leather to you over the phone), very smooth, uniform. She feels silky  It is the perfect bag between large and small regular flo.  Here are the pictures. They seem pretty true to color, she is not very dark IRL ( I was afraid of that). Disregard other "family members" in the background, they were there for comparison purposes.  Compared to Ocean blue- large flo, compared to ivy- small flo, compared to Chelsea- tall




So happy for you ! She is absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## DooneyDucky

I just spent the last 5 minutes oohing and aahing over this bag with my daughter. I think I've found yet another one to add to my wish list! Simply divine!


----------



## Nebo

DooneyDucky said:


> I just spent the last 5 minutes oohing and aahing over this bag with my daughter. I think I've found yet another one to add to my wish list! Simply divine!



Thats so sweet! How old is your daughter? 
I just conditioned and sprayed the bag. Im in love with the color and the shape. The top part doesnt drape like a smiley, but it just folds over straight. It is a really structured bag, hope it stays that way


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Thats so sweet! How old is your daughter?
> I just conditioned and sprayed the bag. Im in love with the color and the shape. The top part doesnt drape like a smiley, but it just folds over straight. It is a really structured bag, hope it stays that way



If I'm not mistaken GG's satchel smiled... probably just have to break her in a little. She's so gorgeous, I knew I should have called and ordered her sister lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> If I'm not mistaken GG's satchel smiled... probably just have to break her in a little. She's so gorgeous, I knew I should have called and ordered her sister lol



Hopefully she will. I love that smiley. I did have her fully stuffed with a bag pillow, so that might be the reason too  All her other siblings found a home, one lonely crimson was waiting maybe just for you


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Thats so sweet! How old is your daughter?
> I just conditioned and sprayed the bag. Im in love with the color and the shape. The top part doesnt drape like a smiley, but it just folds over straight. It is a really structured bag, hope it stays that way



It won't stay that way.  I only had mine for a couple weeks before it got a beautiful smile.  I am in love with her!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nebo said:


> Thats so sweet! How old is your daughter?
> I just conditioned and sprayed the bag. Im in love with the color and the shape. The top part doesnt drape like a smiley, but it just folds over straight. It is a really structured bag, hope it stays that way





She's 19.  We're still drooling...


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Compared to others.




Your new satchel is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies. Dooneyducky, this one might be perfect for work/college  It was raining so bad here, but she might go to the movies tonight))


----------



## macde90

Nebo said:


> Here is my Miss Crimson!  I'm in love with this bag!
> So, it is a florentine satchel with pockets in color crimson.
> It seems lighter then the small one when you pick them up empty. But, since this one holds more, it will get a bit heavy once you fill her up. Its not too much heavy for me, so Im fine with that. She came in perfect condition ( perk of having somebody to describe the leather to you over the phone), very smooth, uniform. She feels silky  It is the perfect bag between large and small regular flo.  Here are the pictures. They seem pretty true to color, she is not very dark IRL ( I was afraid of that). Disregard other "family members" in the background, they were there for comparison purposes.  Compared to Ocean blue- large flo, compared to ivy- small flo, compared to Chelsea- tall


 
She's quite lovely. I like her, especially the zipper pocket on the back.


----------



## Springer

I'm going to be making a purchase and I'm trying to figure out what to get. I'm loving the silhouette of the stanwich. I also like the one that is the same only in toledo leather. Does anyone know how toledo leather is compared to florentine as far as rain and scratches?


----------



## DooneyDucky

I treated my Flo Stanwich and haven't had any issues with staining. Scratches are easily rubbed out with my fingertip. The Toledo has a nice shiny coating that I believe protects the leather from water stains. However, I've seen some really beat up bags at Dillard's and no amount of rubbing would get the scratches out. Don't let that scare you, though. You can ask for an untouched bag and take care not to let it get scratched. I haven't heard of anyone on this forum having issues with the Toledo bag getting scratched easily.


----------



## Twoboyz

I haven't had any issues with my Toledo bag, bit I don't carry it much. I would maybe be afraid if you're planning to make it an everyday bag. If you don't mind scratches then it's a really durable bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I'm going to be making a purchase and I'm trying to figure out what to get. I'm loving the silhouette of the stanwich. I also like the one that is the same only in toledo leather. Does anyone know how toledo leather is compared to florentine as far as rain and scratches?




I have the Toledo in the Stanwich Silhouette and find that it scratches easier then the Flo. The Toledo scratches don't rub out as easy as the flo either. But the Toledo is a prettier finish in my opinion. Hope that helps?? If it's going to be a bag you carry often, I say Flo


----------



## Springer

Thank you all for your input. That has made my decision to stick with what I know, the florentine. Now to call outlets to see if they offer any deals on the stanwich. Thank you.


----------



## Springer

The outlet told me they would be able to find out tomorrow morning whether they could ship out the stanwich or not. Trying to decide on a color so I guess I could use the time to think.


----------



## Twoboyz

There appears to be a new florentine color on Dooney. Com. It looks like a grey color.  I can't post a link but if you go to Dooney. Com and look at the Florentines all of the styles are in that grey color.


----------



## Springer

But man that royal blue in that toledo satchel is sharp. Wish they had that color in the florentine.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> But man that royal blue in that toledo satchel is sharp. Wish they had that color in the florentine.




Yes I think it's beautiful too. I've heard people compare it to the ocean blue in the florentine. It's pretty bright too, but I think the sheen on the Toledo just makes it brighter.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I think it's beautiful too. I've heard people compare it to the ocean blue in the florentine. It's pretty bright too, but I think the sheen on the Toledo just makes it brighter.




I swear I will be 100% sure of what I want and then when the opportunity presents itself, I can't make a decision. I'm having trouble deciding on color. I know I want the stanwich style, just can't settle on which color. And then I keep thinking of that blue the toledo comes in and it clouds my brain.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I swear I will be 100% sure of what I want and then when the opportunity presents itself, I can't make a decision. I'm having trouble deciding on color. I know I want the stanwich style, just can't settle on which color. And then I keep thinking of that blue the toledo comes in and it clouds my brain.




Are you sure that's not me you're talking about?  Lol!


----------



## Springer

THEN I remember how I wanted to get a regular flo satchel in chestnut to begin fall with and wonder if I should just go with my original plan that I had back in the spring. Argh. That's all I have to say. Argh.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> THEN I remember how I wanted to get a regular flo satchel in chestnut to begin fall with and wonder if I should just go with my original plan that I had back in the spring. Argh. That's all I have to say. Argh.



Yep. You're in the right place. Welcome to the "Dooney Bin" lol the hunt for the perfect bag can drive you NUTS lol


----------



## MaryBel

Decided to go to the outlet to see a coach tote I had on hold and obviously had to stop at Dooney. could not leave empty handed.


Presenting Kingston hobo in crimson. Love the color and I love this style. She will join her sister in black.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Decided to go to the outlet to see a coach tote I had on hold and obviously had to stop at Dooney. could not leave empty handed.
> 
> 
> Presenting Kingston hobo in crimson. Love the color and I love this style. She will join her sister in black.



MaryBel? Can I come live in your closet? It would be such a beautiful place to be...


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> MaryBel? Can I come live in your closet? It would be such a beautiful place to be...





You are too funny!
Thanks GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Decided to go to the outlet to see a coach tote I had on hold and obviously had to stop at Dooney. could not leave empty handed.
> 
> 
> Presenting Kingston hobo in crimson. Love the color and I love this style. She will join her sister in black.




Beautiful!  Love that color. I don't think they had anything in crimson at my outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!  Love that color. I don't think they had anything in crimson at my outlet.





Thanks! I was so close to order it on the phone on Friday but decided to wait and ordered only a flo satchel in ivy, but when I saw it today, I knew it was the right one to get. They had also the flo satchel in ivy, so I could have gotten it today...darn it! Now I have to wait for it to ship.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Decided to go to the outlet to see a coach tote I had on hold and obviously had to stop at Dooney. could not leave empty handed.
> 
> 
> Presenting Kingston hobo in crimson. Love the color and I love this style. She will join her sister in black.



Wow, beautiful! Pictures dont do justice to crimson.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! I was so close to order it on the phone on Friday but decided to wait and ordered only a flo satchel in ivy, but when I saw it today, I knew it was the right one to get. They had also the flo satchel in ivy, so I could have gotten it today...darn it! Now I have to wait for it to ship.




That's a big bummer. You've got a great selection there. I think you got the perfect pair. I don't thing there is anything that goes together better thank crimson and Ivy.  Those two colors just look like they were made to be together. I'm still agonizing about ordering the crimson satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Wow, beautiful! Pictures dont do justice to crimson.





Thanks! 
I agree, I think it's difficult to capture crimson's true depth in pics!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's a big bummer. You've got a great selection there. I think you got the perfect pair. I don't thing there is anything that goes together better thank crimson and Ivy.  Those two colors just look like they were made to be together. I'm still agonizing about ordering the crimson satchel.





I agree, those 2 colors are perfect!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> That's a big bummer. You've got a great selection there. I think you got the perfect pair. I don't thing there is anything that goes together better thank crimson and Ivy.  Those two colors just look like they were made to be together. I'm still agonizing about ordering the crimson satchel.




Have you looked at the crimson offered in the stanwich silhouette?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Have you looked at the crimson offered in the stanwich silhouette?




Oh yes! It's so beautiful!  It's not on sale though. The regular crimson Flo is at 65% off. That's the decision maker for me. I have the Stanwich in natural, red, and brown Tmoro.


----------



## Springer

Oh my where is that offered? I called the ******* outlet today and they told me they didn't have any regular flos offered at 65% off.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh my where is that offered? I called the ******* outlet today and they told me they didn't have any regular flos offered at 65% off.




I think you have to ask for it to be shipped from the warehouse. I believe they still had some left as if last week.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Decided to go to the outlet to see a coach tote I had on hold and obviously had to stop at Dooney. could not leave empty handed.
> 
> 
> Presenting Kingston hobo in crimson. Love the color and I love this style. She will join her sister in black.




Soooo hot!!! The Kingston doesn't look right on me. To clunky looking and feeling on me. Enjoy your new baby! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Springer

I bet that bone color in the stanwich would be hard to keep clean wouldn't it?


----------



## Springer

I'm sorry I'm posting so much, kinda helping myself by "thinking out loud" to come to a decision.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I'm sorry I'm posting so much, kinda helping myself by "thinking out loud" to come to a decision.



Never apologize... we all do it. That's what's so fantastic about this forum. Everyone helps each other make their decisions and we all celebrate with you when you find a bag you love


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Decided to go to the outlet to see a coach tote I had on hold and obviously had to stop at Dooney. could not leave empty handed.
> 
> 
> Presenting Kingston hobo in crimson. Love the color and I love this style. She will join her sister in black.



Nice!   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I bet that bone color in the stanwich would be hard to keep clean wouldn't it?




I don't have a bone Flo, but I'm guessing you have to be careful with it. I feel,like I have to be careful with my natural Stanwich. I barely carry it and I already noticed dirt on the bottom corners. 

Please don't apologize. We are all here for each other. That's why it's such a great place to be.


----------



## Springer

Thank you for such nice replies. This is a happy yet stressful process. 

If I had to make a split second decision at this moment, I might choose the red. 

And then I think of that blue toledo......


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you for such nice replies. This is a happy yet stressful process.
> 
> If I had to make a split second decision at this moment, I might choose the red.
> 
> And then I think of that blue toledo......




It sounds like that blue Toledo is being very persuasive.....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I put money on the toledo winning


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> It sounds like that blue Toledo is being very persuasive.....




It is. I have always said that I do not spend this kind of money on anything unless it "sings" to me. That blue is a singin'. But it will be an everyday bag I use often and I'm concerned about it looking roughed up.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you for such nice replies. This is a happy yet stressful process.
> 
> If I had to make a split second decision at this moment, I might choose the red.
> 
> And then I think of that blue toledo......




I vote blue Toledo!!! You can get a beautiful red bag anyday. Did I help??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I vote blue Toledo!!! You can get a beautiful red bag anyday. Did I help??? &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Oh my I do believe you did. That's all I had to hear man! But seriously that IS the one that has me right now and I feel I should get the one I am head over heels for. I shall go to bed and make my move in the morning. Thank you all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Oh my I do believe you did. That's all I had to hear man! But seriously that IS the one that has me right now and I feel I should get the one I am head over heels for. I shall go to bed and make my move in the morning. Thank you all.




Good luck girlfriend. Don't lose sleep over it. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> It is. I have always said that I do not spend this kind of money on anything unless it "sings" to me. That blue is a singin'. But it will be an everyday bag I use often and I'm concerned about it looking roughed up.




Wasn't the royal blue Toledo at the outlets for 65% off recently? You might want to call an outlet and see if it can be shipped from the warehouse. At that price, maybe you can get a Flo too.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> I swear I will be 100% sure of what I want and then when the opportunity presents itself, I can't make a decision. I'm having trouble deciding on color. I know I want the stanwich style, just can't settle on which color. And then I keep thinking of that blue the toledo comes in and it clouds my brain.



It's a common and widespread malady among us !  

I just spent the afternoon chasing after a florentine pocket satchel in ocean blue, then the smith bag in same color.  Then I thought I'd finally decided to go with the regular satchel  in ocean. By the time I made my umpteenth call and placed the final order, I'm confirmed for delivery from the warehouse for a--wait for it--Salmon regular satchel.

So, you see, you're in good company in here. It's a viral affliction in nature and, sadly, there's no known cure. Despair not. This condition is  known to respond well to periodic shopping bouts of deeply discounted Dooneys--65% discounts for best results.  Caution: sustained repeat self medication may lead to major relapse.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> It's a common and widespread malady among us !
> 
> I just spent the afternoon chasing after a florentine pocket satchel in ocean blue, then the smith bag in same color.  Then I thought I'd finally decided to go with the regular satchel  in ocean. By the time I made my umpteenth call and placed the final order, I'm confirmed for delivery from the warehouse for a--wait for it--Salmon regular satchel.
> 
> So, you see, you're in good company in here. It's a viral affliction in nature and, sadly, there's no known cure. Despair not. This condition is  known to respond well to periodic shopping bouts of deeply discounted Dooneys--65% discounts for best results.  Caution: sustained repeat self medication may lead to major relapse.



Well, at least we have a name for it- dooneyism, and you gave the description of symptoms brilliantly

I had to laugh at your shopping "trip". That how it is with me sometimes too. Yeeei for the new arrival


----------



## LittleLucy

Springer said:


> I'm sorry I'm posting so much, kinda helping myself by "thinking out loud" to come to a decision.



I totally get it, I am in the same boat trying to decide on a bag myself.  I hope you get and love the bag you decide on and I will be looking to see what you get!


----------



## LittleLucy

Springer said:


> It is. I have always said that I do not spend this kind of money on anything unless it "sings" to me. That blue is a singin'. But it will be an everyday bag I use often and I'm concerned about it looking roughed up.



I think the blue Toledo is stunning I am not even a blue kind of girl!


----------



## Springer

LittleLucy said:


> I totally get it, I am in the same boat trying to decide on a bag myself.  I hope you get and love the bag you decide on and I will be looking to see what you get!




Oh really? What bags and colors you have your eyes on???


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Wasn't the royal blue Toledo at the outlets for 65% off recently? You might want to call an outlet and see if it can be shipped from the warehouse. At that price, maybe you can get a Flo too.




I will be calling the outlet tomorrow to ask about this. Thank you for letting me know. I didn't think to ask them about their toledo satchels.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> It's a common and widespread malady among us !
> 
> 
> 
> I just spent the afternoon chasing after a florentine pocket satchel in ocean blue, then the smith bag in same color.  Then I thought I'd finally decided to go with the regular satchel  in ocean. By the time I made my umpteenth call and placed the final order, I'm confirmed for delivery from the warehouse for a--wait for it--Salmon regular satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you see, you're in good company in here. It's a viral affliction in nature and, sadly, there's no known cure. Despair not. This condition is  known to respond well to periodic shopping bouts of deeply discounted Dooneys--65% discounts for best results.  Caution: sustained repeat self medication may lead to major relapse.




Hahaha this cracked me up so much, because I can't tell you how many times I've done this. I can't wait to see your new salmon.


----------



## LittleLucy

Springer said:


> Oh really? What bags and colors you have your eyes on???



Trying to decide between flo small stanwich , mini flo satchel or bristol.  I think Iam leaning towards the stanwich, at least tonight I'am


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo hot!!! *The Kingston doesn't look right on me*. To clunky looking and feeling on me. Enjoy your new baby! &#128513;&#128513;



Thanks Pcan!


I doubt that! I think all bags look hot on you!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   Enjoy your new bag.




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Springer

LittleLucy said:


> Trying to decide between flo small stanwich , mini flo satchel or bristol.  I think Iam leaning towards the stanwich, at least tonight I'am




Sounds like good choices! What colors you looking at?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LittleLucy said:


> Trying to decide between flo small stanwich , mini flo satchel or bristol.  I think Iam leaning towards the stanwich, at least tonight I'am




I vote the Stanwich as well... You can't go wrong!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Oh my I do believe you did. That's all I had to hear man! But seriously that IS the one that has me right now and I feel I should get the one I am head over heels for. I shall go to bed and make my move in the morning. Thank you all.




Get the blue !! It is beautiful , I've seen no other blue like it , and it'll be a pop of color on any outfit !!


----------



## LittleLucy

Springer said:


> Sounds like good choices! What colors you looking at?



I really want something in natural, I have always been drawn to the natural when watching the presentations on the Q.  I love bright colored bags also (have a palm green MK small tote, I am carrying now).  I either go for bright colors or neutral browns) in handbags, I only have 1 black bag in my collection


----------



## Springer

Well after much much research and consideration, I just placed my order. I took what I love about my satchels I have now and applied it to this decision; I love the florentine leather, the feel, the look, the smell, everything; so I went with the stanwich, in red. Thank you for all your input and letting me bounce things off you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Well after much much research and consideration, I just placed my order. I took what I love about my satchels I have now and applied it to this decision; I love the florentine leather, the feel, the look, the smell, everything; so I went with the stanwich, in red. Thank you for all your input and letting me bounce things off you.




Oooh, girlfriend! Great choice. That red is so stunning in the Stanwich against that TMoro trim. Congrats and can't wait to see her. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Springer

Yes that's one of the reasons I loved it so much, the tmoro trim against the red!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Yes that's one of the reasons I loved it so much, the tmoro trim against the red!




We are going to be bag twins! I hope you're going to love her


----------



## Springer

I do too!!!! If I love her as much as my regular flo satchels then I figure I MAY get the all tmoro colored one! Oh how that would be so awesome.


----------



## StillPooh

Springer said:


> Well after much much research and consideration, I just placed my order. I took what I love about my satchels I have now and applied it to this decision; I love the florentine leather, the feel, the look, the smell, everything; so I went with the stanwich, in red.



I have three Stanwich satchels. If I had to only keep one, it would be the red!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Well after much much research and consideration, I just placed my order. I took what I love about my satchels I have now and applied it to this decision; I love the florentine leather, the feel, the look, the smell, everything; so I went with the stanwich, in red. Thank you for all your input and letting me bounce things off you.





Awesome choice!  Congrats!
You are going to love it! I fell in love with this bag after seeing TB's pics of her trio. I ordered it without seeing it IRL and I totally love it!


----------



## Nebo

Browsing dooney.com. I spy a new flo color. Is this the new gray? When you do click on them, there is no new colors available. I think I like it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Browsing dooney.com. I spy a new flo color. Is this the new gray? When you do click on them, there is no new colors available. I think I like it.




It's beautiful. Period.


----------



## Vicmarie

It is beautiful !!! I'm still waiting for that saffiano a zip zip to go on sale . Anyone know when dooney releases new items ? I've been checking daily ...quite a few times a day !


----------



## Nebo

They should call it cashmere. I dont know why, but the color reminds me of the softest, fluffy scarf/sweater.


----------



## Springer

I agree. "Cashmere" has such a luxurious, regal ring to it.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Vicmarie said:


> It is beautiful !!! I'm still waiting for that saffiano a zip zip to go on sale . Anyone know when dooney releases new items ? I've been checking daily ...quite a few times a day !




Me, too! I'm so scared it will feel cheapy, though!


----------



## Vicmarie

DooneyDucky said:


> Me, too! I'm so scared it will feel cheapy, though!




Good point ! I have michael kors saffiano bags and a rebecca minkoff one and the RM feels really cheaply compared to the MK ones ! Have you felt the dooney saffianos ? I've never seen or felt one !


----------



## Vicmarie

Sorry ! So many typos !


----------



## lenie

Nebo said:


> Browsing dooney.com. I spy a new flo color. Is this the new gray? When you do click on them, there is no new colors available. I think I like it.




I like this new color too! Not sure when it will be available for purchase. Please let us know when it becomes available.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Vicmarie said:


> Good point ! I have michael kors saffiano bags and a rebecca minkoff one and the RM feels really cheaply compared to the MK ones ! Have you felt the dooney saffianos ? I've never seen or felt one !




I've never felt Dooney saffiano before.  I don't really care for the feel of MK saffiano, although I've noticed that some of his bags feel more plasticy than others. Coach saffiano feels pretty nice so I'm hoping Dooney will be similar.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have to admit, as much as I want to like saffiano because I like some of the MK styles, I can't get past the plasticky feeling. It's hard to believe there is even leather under there. I'm more of a softer leather, not so structured fan though.  It is easy to care for though which is a plus.  Would rather have pebbled leather or parent leather as a carefree bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I have to admit, as much as I want to like saffiano because I like some of the MK styles, I can't get past the plasticky feeling. It's hard to believe there is even leather under there. I'm more of a softer leather, not so structured fan though.  It is easy to care for though which is a plus.  Would rather have pebbled leather or parent leather as a carefree bag.



I totally agree.  I don't like saffiano at all, no matter which designer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I totally agree.  I don't like saffiano at all, no matter which designer.




Me 3!!!


----------



## seton

I wouldnt even buy Prada Saffiano. 

I dont even like the LV Epi either but it's still better than saffiano.

Pebbled leather all the way, preferably in bullhide or goatskin.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

So glad I'm not alone. I didn't want to say it because i didn't want to offend anyone who loves saffiano,  but you couldn't give me one. Me no likey. I have friends who think it's the best thing ever,  obviously some do that's why so many brands make it


----------



## Vicmarie

Haha I guess I am alone on the saffiano love ! I had never thought to compare it with plastic but you're right about it ! I just really love how a structured bag looks and I feel that it looks nice and sleek  I can't wait to see that dooneys is like !


----------



## flik

Vicmarie said:


> Haha I guess I am alone on the saffiano love ! I had never thought to compare it with plastic but you're right about it ! I just really love how a structured bag looks and I feel that it looks nice and sleek  I can't wait to see that dooneys is like !



Agreed.  The saffiano leather may not work in every bag style but for totes & more structured bags it does look nice. The leather also wears/holds up very well.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Haha I guess I am alone on the saffiano love ! I had never thought to compare it with plastic but you're right about it ! I just really love how a structured bag looks and I feel that it looks nice and sleek  I can't wait to see that dooneys is like !




You are not alone. I love saffiano bags too! 
I guess I like the structure and also that they are easy to care for. I don't care that they feel a bit plastic. The important thing is that they are not, so no need to worry about them having the issues a plastic bag would have.



Now, I have to say that the Dooney saffiano bags that I saw at the outlet felt really cheap to me.


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> You are not alone. I love saffiano bags too!
> I guess I like the structure and also that they are easy to care for. I don't care that they feel a bit plastic. The important thing is that they are not, so no need to worry about them having the issues a plastic bag would have.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have to say that the Dooney saffiano bags that I saw at the outlet felt really cheap to me.




Really ?!! I'm glad you're telling me ! I checked the dooney website this morning and it looks as if the bag I thought was saffiano is actually pebbled grain ! It's up now ! Unless they are putting up saffiano ones at a later time...


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Really ?!! I'm glad you're telling me ! I checked the dooney website this morning and it looks as if the bag I thought was saffiano is actually pebbled grain ! It's up now ! Unless they are putting up saffiano ones at a later time...




Which one are you looking at?


The ones I saw were the bags in the same leather as this one


----------



## Springer

After so much anticipation my red stanwich arrived today. I know some of you must know the feeling of being so excited and then slapped with disappointment when you open the box. I ordered from dooney.com. The first thing I noticed was that this bag did not arrive to me the way my other 4 dooney satchels arrived, wrapped up like Fort Knox. It was simply in a plastic bag and that was it. There was torn up stuffing inside but that was it. Even the strap was unwrapped. There were faint spots on the top of the fold and some slightly dirty areas on the bottom corners. Now I like smooth leather and I also like the textured leather of my lavender which is so soft, but I do NOT like a mixture of both on one bag. I was so disappointed and down right angry I immediately boxes it right back up to send back to them tomorrow. I also noticed something on the tag and after researching it just now, it could possibly mean the bag was "second grade" quality. It had a green dot. 

Blahhh. I have no idea how long this exchange process will take but I will not accept what I was sent for the money I paid.

Edit. Forgot to mention multiple scratches on the tmoro handle bases.

Edit 2. And should the stanwich come with a dust bag? There wasn't one but this is my first stanwich so I wasn't sure.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> After so much anticipation my red stanwich arrived today. I know some of you must know the feeling of being so excited and then slapped with disappointment when you open the box. I ordered from dooney.com. The first thing I noticed was that this bag did not arrive to me the way my other 4 dooney satchels arrived, wrapped up like Fort Knox. It was simply in a plastic bag and that was it. There was torn up stuffing inside but that was it. Even the strap was unwrapped. There were faint spots on the top of the fold and some slightly dirty areas on the bottom corners. Now I like smooth leather and I also like the textured leather of my lavender which is so soft, but I do NOT like a mixture of both on one bag. I was so disappointed and down right angry I immediately boxes it right back up to send back to them tomorrow. I also noticed something on the tag and after researching it just now, it could possibly mean the bag was "second grade" quality. It had a green dot.
> 
> Blahhh. I have no idea how long this exchange process will take but I will not accept what I was sent for the money I paid.
> 
> Edit. Forgot to mention multiple scratches on the tmoro handle bases.
> 
> Edit 2. And should the stanwich come with a dust bag? There wasn't one but this is my first stanwich so I wasn't sure.




So sorry to hear about your bag!
It seems to me like you got a used returned bag. Send it back ASAP and call to complain.
Yes, it should come with a dust bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Omg!  From Dooney.com? That sounds more like a QVC bag  yes the stanwich should have come with a dust bag AND mine was wrapped tighter than fort Knox. I am so sorry. I know the disappointment is horrible


----------



## Springer

Thank you. I wasn't sure about the dust bag. I would like to know though why they would send out such a thing. I don't understand it. They could have just used my box as a toilet and sent it to me and I wouldn't be much more irritated than I am now.


----------



## Springer

Thank you. My husband does not understand my extreme shift in mood but I know you all do.


----------



## flik

Springer said:


> After so much anticipation my red stanwich arrived today. I know some of you must know the feeling of being so excited and then slapped with disappointment when you open the box. I ordered from dooney.com. The first thing I noticed was that this bag did not arrive to me the way my other 4 dooney satchels arrived, wrapped up like Fort Knox. It was simply in a plastic bag and that was it. There was torn up stuffing inside but that was it. Even the strap was unwrapped. There were faint spots on the top of the fold and some slightly dirty areas on the bottom corners. Now I like smooth leather and I also like the textured leather of my lavender which is so soft, but I do NOT like a mixture of both on one bag. I was so disappointed and down right angry I immediately boxes it right back up to send back to them tomorrow. I also noticed something on the tag and after researching it just now, it could possibly mean the bag was "second grade" quality. It had a green dot.
> 
> Blahhh. I have no idea how long this exchange process will take but I will not accept what I was sent for the money I paid.
> 
> Edit. Forgot to mention multiple scratches on the tmoro handle bases.
> 
> Edit 2. And should the stanwich come with a dust bag? There wasn't one but this is my first stanwich so I wasn't sure.



I had this same problem with the crimson flo satchel I ordered from the warehouse via the outlet. I was so angry that I enclosed a long unhappy letter together with their documentation. Dooney will also reimburse your shipping up to $13 if you include the postage receipt.  From the day I shipped out the damaged bag to the day I received my replacement was 14 days.  The reimbursement check took 5 weeks to receive. Good luck!


----------



## Springer

And yes QVC. I cannot type the words on here to describe the anger I have towards their service between myself and my aunt when we got on a tiganello kick a year or two ago. The condition of half of the bags that we were sent were jaw dropping. I blame QVC and other customers for that. Some people would use and abuse the heck out of their bags and then send them back before the 30 days. And QVC would not only accept these returns but then send these abominations out to customers paying full price! I know everyone's experience differs but that was ours and it caused me to totally write off QVC. Funny you say that because I honestly had flashbacks when I opened my box today.


----------



## Springer

Thank you.


----------



## MaryBel

I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. I called the outlet to see if they would let me do an exchange for another but they had to check with the manager and she's not in today. They were going to send her an email and call me back. 


I should have paid more attention on Sunday when I went to the outlet to the ivy flos they had to see if I liked how they looked. I did not since I had already ordered mine. The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. ...
> 
> Here's a pic,. What do you think?



Christmas bag in July!  Pretty!

I


----------



## Nebo

Ivy is a beauty! My Ocean Blue is very pebbly and Im fine with that. As long as they are uniform, it doesnt bother me for the price. Pebbly means less worry over the bag, rain, sun, snow


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> Which one are you looking at?
> 
> 
> The ones I saw were the bags in the same leather as this one






	

		
			
		

		
	
 this one !!! It's pretty !! But not crazy over the color choices they have ATM !


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Christmas bag in July!  Pretty!
> 
> I




Thanks!



Nebo said:


> Ivy is a beauty! My Ocean Blue is very pebbly and Im fine with that. As long as they are uniform, it doesnt bother me for the price. Pebbly means less worry over the bag, rain, sun, snow





Thanks! The more I look at it the more I like it! 
I was thinking the same thing, pebbled might work better for winter.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2711418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one !!! It's pretty !! But not crazy over the color choices they have ATM !





Oh, this is a pretty one. Love it with the same color trim!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2711418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one !!! It's pretty !! But not crazy over the color choices they have ATM !



Is this a new take on the zip zip? I love it with the same colored trim. This could be my red bag  

Are they in the outlets?


----------



## DooneyDucky

Oh wow! I thought the new solid color Zip Zip satchels were saffiano! Whoot! I can definitely plan on one if it's in Pebble Grain!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you. My husband does not understand my extreme shift in mood but I know you all do.




Our bags are serious business and can definitely make a good attitude turn bad. I'm so sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. I called the outlet to see if they would let me do an exchange for another but they had to check with the manager and she's not in today. They were going to send her an email and call me back.
> 
> 
> I should have paid more attention on Sunday when I went to the outlet to the ivy flos they had to see if I liked how they looked. I did not since I had already ordered mine. The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?



Its gorgeous MB!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Its gorgeous MB!





Thanks GG!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. I called the outlet to see if they would let me do an exchange for another but they had to check with the manager and she's not in today. They were going to send her an email and call me back.
> 
> 
> I should have paid more attention on Sunday when I went to the outlet to the ivy flos they had to see if I liked how they looked. I did not since I had already ordered mine. The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?




She's gorgeous but I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm trying not to be to picky about smooth vs pebbly but certain colors, I think need to be smooth and Ivy is one of them. It's such an elegant color and looks better in smooth. Salmon is another, in my opinion, I think it should be smooth. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that the outlet can exchange it for what you want.


----------



## LittleLucy

Springer said:


> After so much anticipation my red stanwich arrived today. I know some of you must know the feeling of being so excited and then slapped with disappointment when you open the box. I ordered from dooney.com. The first thing I noticed was that this bag did not arrive to me the way my other 4 dooney satchels arrived, wrapped up like Fort Knox. It was simply in a plastic bag and that was it. There was torn up stuffing inside but that was it. Even the strap was unwrapped. There were faint spots on the top of the fold and some slightly dirty areas on the bottom corners. Now I like smooth leather and I also like the textured leather of my lavender which is so soft, but I do NOT like a mixture of both on one bag. I was so disappointed and down right angry I immediately boxes it right back up to send back to them tomorrow. I also noticed something on the tag and after researching it just now, it could possibly mean the bag was "second grade" quality. It had a green dot.
> 
> Blahhh. I have no idea how long this exchange process will take but I will not accept what I was sent for the money I paid.
> 
> Edit. Forgot to mention multiple scratches on the tmoro handle bases.
> 
> Edit 2. And should the stanwich come with a dust bag? There wasn't one but this is my first stanwich so I wasn't sure.



This so disappointing Springer!  I know how it is when you put in all the effort to research and ponder over a bag and have it come the way you described!  I am very surprised to hear it came from DB site too!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Our bags are serious business and can definitely make a good attitude turn bad. I'm so sorry you had a bad experience.



Thank you. I am trying to shake it off and turn my focus onto getting excited about the replacement.


----------



## Springer

It is nice to be around like minded people who understand!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> After so much anticipation my red stanwich arrived today. I know some of you must know the feeling of being so excited and then slapped with disappointment when you open the box. I ordered from dooney.com. The first thing I noticed was that this bag did not arrive to me the way my other 4 dooney satchels arrived, wrapped up like Fort Knox. It was simply in a plastic bag and that was it. There was torn up stuffing inside but that was it. Even the strap was unwrapped. There were faint spots on the top of the fold and some slightly dirty areas on the bottom corners. Now I like smooth leather and I also like the textured leather of my lavender which is so soft, but I do NOT like a mixture of both on one bag. I was so disappointed and down right angry I immediately boxes it right back up to send back to them tomorrow. I also noticed something on the tag and after researching it just now, it could possibly mean the bag was "second grade" quality. It had a green dot.
> 
> Blahhh. I have no idea how long this exchange process will take but I will not accept what I was sent for the money I paid.
> 
> Edit. Forgot to mention multiple scratches on the tmoro handle bases.
> 
> Edit 2. And should the stanwich come with a dust bag? There wasn't one but this is my first stanwich so I wasn't sure.



I've missed your post. Thats is horrible! Im so sorry. Paying full price and then heaving to deal with all that? No, no. Hope you get it worked out with their customer service, they should do your exchange without any issues. 

Hope your new one is going to be awesome!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. I called the outlet to see if they would let me do an exchange for another but they had to check with the manager and she's not in today. They were going to send her an email and call me back.
> 
> I should have paid more attention on Sunday when I went to the outlet to the ivy flos they had to see if I liked how they looked. I did not since I had already ordered mine. The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?



She's gorgeous, MB.     I think the pebbled looks great in the ivy, but I love ivy in just about any leather.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MaryBel said:


> I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. I called the outlet to see if they would let me do an exchange for another but they had to check with the manager and she's not in today. They were going to send her an email and call me back.
> 
> 
> I should have paid more attention on Sunday when I went to the outlet to the ivy flos they had to see if I liked how they looked. I did not since I had already ordered mine. The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?


That is gorgeous MB.  I love the way the pebble ages and it looks great on the Ivy.  I think they are softer when pebbled too.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> It is nice to be around like minded people who understand!



Sorry you were disappointed; that really sucks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.



Gimme gimme!      That looks like it would be perfect with ivy or bordeaux.... which coincidentally  I just happen to own.


----------



## Nebo

RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.



That is very beautiful!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Gimme gimme!



You know I will.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.




Oh my!!!!! Now this is how I roll. Not so matchy matchy but matchy. If that makes any sense. Girl, that wallet is gorgeous. Can you post pics of the inside or is it just a cell phone zippy wallet?


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Nebo said:


> That is very beautiful!




Absolutely stunning!  I agree with Pcan ...not to matchy, but perfect for Ivy, Crimson or Bordeaux.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, MB.     I think the pebbled looks great in the ivy, but I love ivy in just about any leather.




Thanks Sarah!



RebeccaJ said:


> That is gorgeous MB.  I love the way the pebble ages and it looks great on the Ivy.  I think they are softer when pebbled too.





Thanks Becks! I just got a call from the outlet. They told me I could bring the bag for an exchange. I'll go tomorrow to take a look. I might come back with the same if I don't like the ones they got.



RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.





OMG  this is gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> After so much anticipation my red stanwich arrived today. I know some of you must know the feeling of being so excited and then slapped with disappointment when you open the box. I ordered from dooney.com. The first thing I noticed was that this bag did not arrive to me the way my other 4 dooney satchels arrived, wrapped up like Fort Knox. It was simply in a plastic bag and that was it. There was torn up stuffing inside but that was it. Even the strap was unwrapped. There were faint spots on the top of the fold and some slightly dirty areas on the bottom corners. Now I like smooth leather and I also like the textured leather of my lavender which is so soft, but I do NOT like a mixture of both on one bag. I was so disappointed and down right angry I immediately boxes it right back up to send back to them tomorrow. I also noticed something on the tag and after researching it just now, it could possibly mean the bag was "second grade" quality. It had a green dot.
> 
> 
> 
> Blahhh. I have no idea how long this exchange process will take but I will not accept what I was sent for the money I paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Forgot to mention multiple scratches on the tmoro handle bases.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2. And should the stanwich come with a dust bag? There wasn't one but this is my first stanwich so I wasn't sure.




I'm so sorry about your disappointing delivery today. I would never expect that from Dooney. You have every right to complain. I hope you get a nice replacement and it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I received my Ivy flo. It is gorgeous but I was hoping she would be smooth and she's not. I called the outlet to see if they would let me do an exchange for another but they had to check with the manager and she's not in today. They were going to send her an email and call me back.
> 
> 
> I should have paid more attention on Sunday when I went to the outlet to the ivy flos they had to see if I liked how they looked. I did not since I had already ordered mine. The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?




She's so pretty. I love the Ivy! I've got your bag twin mini me! I prefer smooth in Flo too. I think if the outlet is not too far away and they'll let you exchange it might be worth taking the trip there. Otherwise, if you're anything like me, it will bother you every time you look at her.


----------



## Twoboyz

RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.




Beautiful! Two colors were never more perfect for each other especially heading into fall (did I just say that?!)


----------



## StillPooh

MaryBel said:


> The one I got is really pretty, since it is pebbled all the way, not half and half like some cases. The leather also feels really thick. I guess I'll wait and see what the outlet says. If they say I can exchange, I'll go and take a look at what they have and exchange only if I find one that I love more, that way I won't be wondering what if. Here's a pic. What do you think?


My Crimson Flo looks exactly like your Ivy!  I don't mind pebbling on the darker Florentine colors, and they can also withstand more abuse, IMO. 

But the important thing is for *you* to love it. If you don't, exchange it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.



&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155; love!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's so pretty. I love the Ivy! I've got your bag twin mini me! I prefer smooth in Flo too. I think if the outlet is not too far away and they'll let you exchange it might be worth taking the trip there. Otherwise, if you're anything like me, it will bother you every time you look at her.





I don't think it will bother me but it might make me wonder if I would have liked a smoother one more. I haven't seen both textures in ivy so even though I was hoping for a smooth one, I don't know if I'll like it more than the pebbled. I'll go tomorrow to take a look and see which one looks prettier. I'll be a happy camper even if I don't like any of the ones they have since I like this one too.


----------



## MaryBel

StillPooh said:


> My Crimson Flo looks exactly like your Ivy!  I don't mind pebbling on the darker Florentine colors, and they can also withstand more abuse, IMO.
> 
> But the important thing is for *you* to love it. If you don't, exchange it!




I agree, I  think the pebbling doesn't look bad on the dark colors and you are so right, pebbled bags are easier to care.


I like this one but I'll go tomorrow to see if I like the smooth ones more or not. I have not seen ivy in smooth so I'm not sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I don't think it will bother me but it might make me wonder if I would have liked a smoother one more. I haven't seen both textures in ivy so even though I was hoping for a smooth one, I don't know if I'll like it more than the pebbled. I'll go tomorrow to take a look and see which one looks prettier. I'll be a happy camper even if I don't like any of the ones they have since I like this one too.




Well I'm glad you're safe either way. I can't wait to see what you come back with.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Someone awhile back was asking if the outlets have mini satchels. I spotted a black one today. It is really mini.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My dream bag... TMoro Brown Large Satchel. Maybe one day it will be more than 30% off. Can't see paying at that price.


----------



## Springer

Ahhhhh heck. I have found a cure for the wounds I received yesterday. With the help of someone here, I was able to find a regular florentine satchel in ocean at the outlet price. I am so excited.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Ahhhhh heck. I have found a cure for the wounds I received yesterday. With the help of someone here, I was able to find a regular florentine satchel in ocean at the outlet price. I am so excited.




Yay!!! The Ocean is to due for. In actually carrying mine today. &#128513;&#128513;. Bag twins.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, thank you so much! You have been on a PF mission today 

I love the black, T moro, red and chestnut, but like you said.. 30% off, when you know you can get some for so much less.. its just too much!  I wanted a red flo for the longest.. if I dont get the pebbled zip zip ( and I do want to own a bag in that style), mayble Ill just have to wait for the next 4th of July and actually make a trip to an outlet aka a vacation to a place that has an outlet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, thank you so much! You have been on a PF mission today
> 
> I love the black, T moro, red and chestnut, but like you said.. 30% off, when you know you can get some for so much less.. its just too much!  I wanted a red flo for the longest.. if I dont get the pebbled zip zip ( and I do want to own a bag in that style), mayble Ill just have to wait for the next 4th of July and actually make a trip to an outlet aka a vacation to a place that has an outlet.




Lol... Yes I'm in a mission. Wen I make outlet trips, I try to get as much footage (lol) as I can for ladies who don't have access to the outlets or stores that carry the bags they want. I hope u can take a "vacation" soon.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Pcan, thank you so much! You have been on a PF mission today
> 
> I love the black, T moro, red and chestnut, but like you said.. 30% off, when you know you can get some for so much less.. its just too much!  I wanted a red flo for the longest.. if I dont get the pebbled zip zip ( and I do want to own a bag in that style), mayble Ill just have to wait for the next 4th of July and actually *make a trip to an outlet aka a vacation to a place that has an outlet*.





GF! That's what I do. Last summer we wanted to take our son to Disney. DH was suggesting Disneyland. I wanted to go to the outlets in Orlando, so I convinced him and we went to Disneyworld instead, with a few outlet visits 


btw, last year on black Friday, all bags (except clearance) were 50% off at my outlet. That's when I scored the blue croco satchel and the black Kingston. If they do the same this year, that's the opportunity to get the core colors at a higher discount.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ahhhhh heck. I have found a cure for the wounds I received yesterday. With the help of someone here, I was able to find a regular florentine satchel in ocean at the outlet price. I am so excited.




Yay!  You deserve it!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My dream bag... TMoro Brown Large Satchel. Maybe one day it will be more than 30% off. Can't see paying at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712307




Drooling.....


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> GF! That's what I do. Last summer we wanted to take our son to Disney. DH was suggesting Disneyland. I wanted to go to the outlets in Orlando, so I convinced him and we went to Disneyworld instead, with a few outlet visits
> 
> 
> btw, last year on black Friday, all bags (except clearance) were 50% off at my outlet. That's when I scored the blue croco satchel and the black Kingston. If they do the same this year, that's the opportunity to get the core colors at a higher discount.




Good to know. Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> GF! That's what I do. Last summer we wanted to take our son to Disney. DH was suggesting Disneyland. I wanted to go to the outlets in Orlando, so I convinced him and we went to Disneyworld instead, with a few outlet visits
> 
> 
> btw, last year on black Friday, all bags (except clearance) were 50% off at my outlet. That's when I scored the blue croco satchel and the black Kingston. If they do the same this year, that's the opportunity to get the core colors at a higher discount.



Husband of Mine doesnt mind. He has family in CA and TX, all 45 min away from an outlet. I have a friend in FL.. so yeah, we need to do something. But, I have to plan it so that I can splurge. And then when I have all the bags that I wanted- what then  The hunt makes it interesting hahahahahha. Yep, only at 50% would I go for a red or black flo. Thats probably going to be reserved for "vacation ".


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, so here she is... Miss Salmon!!! I am sooooo in love with her!!! 

So, I called my outlet yesterday looking to see what they had. He called off several bags and the last bag he mentioned was the Large Florentine Satchel in SALMON!!!! My heart stopped and I immediately asked him what texture it was. He said "very smooth"!! And that it had just hit the sales floor. I quickly said "hold it for me please". I asked if he had anymore and he said yes, 2 more in the back. He said he would hold all 3 bags for me so I could pick. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to go until Saturday... I rushed in like a mad lady today (10 mins before they opened, LOL) and he grabbed all 3 bags and low and behold, only the one that wasn't wrapped was smooth as butter except a few little bumps from the stuffing inside. One had a least 29 1/2 textures to it and the other was very dry, dull looking, not stuffed and pebbly. The one he initially described and held for me was PERFECT!!! 

And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright. 

So here she is...


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright.
> 
> So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2712549
> View attachment 2712550
> View attachment 2712551
> View attachment 2712552



Same texture as my medium pocket flo! Definite winner! No scratches or marks on it. It is a really beautiful type of leather. Enjoy her darling. I pair her with Steve Madden Marrvil coral sandals. Perfect match. You can probably still find some on amazon or ebay. maybe you like


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is... Miss Salmon!!! I am sooooo in love with her!!!
> 
> So, I called my outlet yesterday looking to see what they had. He called off several bags and the last bag he mentioned was the Large Florentine Satchel in SALMON!!!! My heart stopped and I immediately asked him what texture it was. He said "very smooth"!! And that it had just hit the sales floor. I quickly said "hold it for me please". I asked if he had anymore and he said yes, 2 more in the back. He said he would hold all 3 bags for me so I could pick. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to go until Saturday... I rushed in like a mad lady today (10 mins before they opened, LOL) and he grabbed all 3 bags and low and behold, only the one that wasn't wrapped was smooth as butter except a few little bumps from the stuffing inside. One had a least 29 1/2 textures to it and the other was very dry, dull looking, not stuffed and pebbly. The one he initially described and held for me was PERFECT!!!
> 
> And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright.
> 
> So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2712549
> View attachment 2712550
> View attachment 2712551
> View attachment 2712552




Gorg!!!!! She is absolutely perfect  I live the brown whip stitch against the salmon color. I'm so excited for you. Now we need mods and a video. (Please, please) I love the flowers in the background.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My dream bag... TMoro Brown Large Satchel. Maybe one day it will be more than 30% off. Can't see paying at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712307



OMG!!   That bag is breath-taking.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Ahhhhh heck. I have found a cure for the wounds I received yesterday. With the help of someone here, I was able to find a regular florentine satchel in ocean at the outlet price. I am so excited.



   Yay!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is... Miss Salmon!!! I am sooooo in love with her!!!
> 
> So, I called my outlet yesterday looking to see what they had. He called off several bags and the last bag he mentioned was the Large Florentine Satchel in SALMON!!!! My heart stopped and I immediately asked him what texture it was. He said "very smooth"!! And that it had just hit the sales floor. I quickly said "hold it for me please". I asked if he had anymore and he said yes, 2 more in the back. He said he would hold all 3 bags for me so I could pick. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to go until Saturday... I rushed in like a mad lady today (10 mins before they opened, LOL) and he grabbed all 3 bags and low and behold, only the one that wasn't wrapped was smooth as butter except a few little bumps from the stuffing inside. One had a least 29 1/2 textures to it and the other was very dry, dull looking, not stuffed and pebbly. The one he initially described and held for me was PERFECT!!!
> 
> And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright.
> 
> So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2712549
> View attachment 2712550
> View attachment 2712551
> View attachment 2712552



Scoooooooooooooooooooooore!!   She's perfect!!  Congrats.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Oooooh! You got a fancy-smancy perfect bag! Love how smooth she is!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is... Miss Salmon!!! I am sooooo in love with her!!!
> 
> So, I called my outlet yesterday looking to see what they had. He called off several bags and the last bag he mentioned was the Large Florentine Satchel in SALMON!!!! My heart stopped and I immediately asked him what texture it was. He said "very smooth"!! And that it had just hit the sales floor. I quickly said "hold it for me please". I asked if he had anymore and he said yes, 2 more in the back. He said he would hold all 3 bags for me so I could pick. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to go until Saturday... I rushed in like a mad lady today (10 mins before they opened, LOL) and he grabbed all 3 bags and low and behold, only the one that wasn't wrapped was smooth as butter except a few little bumps from the stuffing inside. One had a least 29 1/2 textures to it and the other was very dry, dull looking, not stuffed and pebbly. The one he initially described and held for me was PERFECT!!!
> 
> And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright.
> 
> So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2712549
> View attachment 2712550
> View attachment 2712551
> View attachment 2712552




She's gorgeous Pcan!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

I ended up exchanging Ms. Ivy. After looking at both (smooth and pebbled) in the mirror, smooth won. Here she is. She has a few wrinkles on the back but that's ok.


----------



## MaryBel

And she brought a friend! Toledo mail satchel in royal blue. She was 50% off


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I ended up exchanging Ms. Ivy. After looking at both (smooth and pebbled) in the mirror, smooth won. Here she is. She has a few wrinkles on the back but that's ok.



She's fabulous!   I'm ok with pebbled, but I do prefer the smooth!!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is... Miss Salmon!!! I am sooooo in love with her!!!
> 
> So, I called my outlet yesterday looking to see what they had. He called off several bags and the last bag he mentioned was the Large Florentine Satchel in SALMON!!!! My heart stopped and I immediately asked him what texture it was. He said "very smooth"!! And that it had just hit the sales floor. I quickly said "hold it for me please". I asked if he had anymore and he said yes, 2 more in the back. He said he would hold all 3 bags for me so I could pick. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to go until Saturday... I rushed in like a mad lady today (10 mins before they opened, LOL) and he grabbed all 3 bags and low and behold, only the one that wasn't wrapped was smooth as butter except a few little bumps from the stuffing inside. One had a least 29 1/2 textures to it and the other was very dry, dull looking, not stuffed and pebbly. The one he initially described and held for me was PERFECT!!!
> 
> And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright.
> 
> So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2712549
> View attachment 2712550
> View attachment 2712551
> View attachment 2712552



Your bag is out of this world perfect!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous!   I'm ok with pebbled, but I do prefer the smooth!!





Thanks! I agree!


----------



## Springer

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Springer

Everyone has perfect looking bags this evening! I bet she will look good with anything.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> And she brought a friend! Toledo mail satchel in royal blue. She was 50% off


That blue is a knockout!

Love the shapely toledo mail bag.


----------



## Springer

After ordering my second bag today, double pocket flo satchel, I am on an official bag freeze for an undisclosed period of time.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> After ordering my second bag today, double pocket flo satchel, I am on an official bag freeze for an undisclosed period of time.



That's what they all say... lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's what they all say... lol



lol I know but I think I might be swearing some kind of oath if my husband sees attack of the multiple UPS men.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> lol I know but I think I might be swearing some kind of oath if my husband sees attack of the multiple UPS men.



Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll come together


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I ended up exchanging Ms. Ivy. After looking at both (smooth and pebbled) in the mirror, smooth won. Here she is. She has a few wrinkles on the back but that's ok.




She's perfect! I'm glad you found one you've.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And she brought a friend! Toledo mail satchel in royal blue. She was 50% off




OMG, now that's cut!! Gorgeous and fun all at the same time!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!




Thanks!



lovethatduck said:


> That blue is a knockout!
> 
> Love the shapely toledo mail bag.




I know, I almost left without her. It was right at the entrance but I didn't see it since I saw a SA right away and she took me to the back to see the ivy bags, so after I was looking around, decided that there was nothing on clearance I really wanted, so I just took a look around. I was about to leave when I turned to go towards the door and there she was! They also had 2 other styles (the small winged one and the domed shoulder bag). I quickly tried the Domed one and did not like the look so I knew the mail satchel was the winner!



Springer said:


> After ordering my second bag today, double pocket flo satchel, I am on an official bag freeze for an undisclosed period of time.




 Famous last words! 



Gilmoregirl said:


> That's what they all say... lol




I know, that's why I don't say it anymore! LOL



Twoboyz said:


> She's perfect! I'm glad you found one you've.




Thanks! I love her too!



Twoboyz said:


> OMG, now that's cut!! Gorgeous and fun all at the same time!




Thanks! I could not believe it! They didn't have all the colors but I was happy they had the one at the top of my list. Finally I joined the Toledo club.


----------



## flik

Gilmoregirl said:


> Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll come together



That's funny! Snap.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel, those are just perfect!  I love both of your bags! 

As far as bag freeze- Im actually gonna try really hard, and just get a bag for my mom, and spend the bag money on something else for me. I already got two bags this month. I should be good until november  Maybe


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I am looking for a small florentine satchel in a pop of color red or blue would work.  I also love the browns. What color would you pick and where can I find the best price rightnow need a good deal thank you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> After ordering my second bag today, double pocket flo satchel, I am on an official bag freeze for an undisclosed period of time.




Me too... I know how you feel. Me too!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am looking for a small florentine satchel in a pop of color red or blue would work.  I also love the browns. What color would you pick and where can I find the best price rightnow need a good deal thank you




You should check the outlets, they have good sales sometimes especially on going out of season colors. Check the "Dooney Deals" thread for phone numbers. Good luck and I hope you find the perfect bag.


----------



## Nebo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I am looking for a small florentine satchel in a pop of color red or blue would work.  I also love the browns. What color would you pick and where can I find the best price rightnow need a good deal thank you



Dooney core colors-red, black, chestnut, dark brown, natural are almost always 30% off in the outlets. You can find raspberry or strawberry for 50, 65 % off that are in the red family. Ocean blue and navy are also 50,65% off. Like Pcan said, write down the style number of the bag you like and call DE or CT outlet, ask about the specific colors and they will check for you the price an availabilty. If you live close to an outlet, definitely visit in person  Hope you find something you like.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ladies for all the comps on Miss Salmon!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here she is... Miss Salmon!!! I am sooooo in love with her!!!
> 
> So, I called my outlet yesterday looking to see what they had. He called off several bags and the last bag he mentioned was the Large Florentine Satchel in SALMON!!!! My heart stopped and I immediately asked him what texture it was. He said "very smooth"!! And that it had just hit the sales floor. I quickly said "hold it for me please". I asked if he had anymore and he said yes, 2 more in the back. He said he would hold all 3 bags for me so I could pick. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to go until Saturday... I rushed in like a mad lady today (10 mins before they opened, LOL) and he grabbed all 3 bags and low and behold, only the one that wasn't wrapped was smooth as butter except a few little bumps from the stuffing inside. One had a least 29 1/2 textures to it and the other was very dry, dull looking, not stuffed and pebbly. The one he initially described and held for me was PERFECT!!!
> 
> And surprisingly... She doesn't scratch easily and the pics are pretty true to color.  It's a pop of color but not too bright.
> 
> So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2712549
> View attachment 2712550
> View attachment 2712551
> View attachment 2712552




Oh I love it I am glad you love her too !!! She is soo smooth ! Congratulations !!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey, question... After buying all these Satchels like a crazy lady, I actually wish they had an outside pocket on the back. Am I crazy or what???? I can handle the truth. Lol.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey, question... After buying all these Satchels like a crazy lady, I actually wish they had an outside pocket on the back. Am I crazy or what???? I can handle the truth. Lol.



Not crazy! That what I liked on the double pocket and wished it was on the other satchels. 
My pet peeve- that the Dooney logo patch is on the back on double pockets, instead on the front...


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey, question... After buying all these Satchels like a crazy lady, I actually wish they had an outside pocket on the back. Am I crazy or what???? I can handle the truth. Lol.



If you're crazy then I'm crazy, an outside pocket has always been such a must for me but I love the satchels so much I have learned to deal with it. I am hoping the two pockets on the satchels with pockets are functional.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> If you're crazy then I'm crazy, an outside pocket has always been such a must for me but I love the satchels so much I have learned to deal with it. I am hoping the two pockets on the satchels with pockets are functional.



Very functional! Very easy to get in and out. Magnet finds itself without extra hassle. And the extra pocket on the back, really makes it easy when you are out and about. Cant wait for pictures of yours!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Not crazy! That what I liked on the double pocket and wished it was on the other satchels.
> 
> My pet peeve- that the Dooney logo patch is on the back on double pockets, instead on the front...




Yes, a pocket would really be a winner on the Flo Satchels. I never noticed the double pocket had an outside pocket. 

I totally understand about the logo. I liked the flap Crossbody but the logo was on the back too and I didn't want it. Not that I care if no one knows it's Dooney but that's a personal thing I like.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Very functional! Very easy to get in and out. Magnet finds itself without extra hassle. And the extra pocket on the back, really makes it easy when you are out and about. Cant wait for pictures of yours!



Oh it has magnetic magnets for those pockets??? Wonderful!! That will making getting in and out easy.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> You should check the outlets, they have good sales sometimes especially on going out of season colors. Check the "Dooney Deals" thread for phone numbers. Good luck and I hope you find the perfect bag.


 
Thank you 



Nebo said:


> Dooney core colors-red, black, chestnut, dark brown, natural are almost always 30% off in the outlets. You can find raspberry or strawberry for 50, 65 % off that are in the red family. Ocean blue and navy are also 50,65% off. Like Pcan said, write down the style number of the bag you like and call DE or CT outlet, ask about the specific colors and they will check for you the price an availabilty. If you live close to an outlet, definitely visit in person  Hope you find something you like.


 
Thank you I am going to check and call.  I live in MI no outlet by me. If they charge and send that will work.  I see some on ebay for $239 that seems to be a good deal too.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey, question... After buying all these Satchels like a crazy lady, I actually wish they had an outside pocket on the back. Am I crazy or what???? I can handle the truth. Lol.



That is the exact reason that I bought the satchel with pockets.  I had a regular flu, but it was a PITA to get to my cell and other essentials all the time.  I'm loving this bag now with the pockets.  I never want to change


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> If you're crazy then I'm crazy, an outside pocket has always been such a must for me but I love the satchels so much I have learned to deal with it. I am hoping the two pockets on the satchels with pockets are functional.



The pockets are not only functional, but a good size to keep things in


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> That is the exact reason that I bought the satchel with pockets.  I had a regular flu, but it was a PITA to get to my cell and other essentials all the time.  I'm loving this bag now with the pockets.  I never want to change




Yeah, I can see why you all like the double pocket satchel. It doesn't look good on me, that's why I decided to stick to the satchels but it is a pain having to go inside all the time to get even a tooth pick. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Nebo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I am going to check and call.  I live in MI no outlet by me. If they charge and send that will work.  I see some on ebay for $239 that seems to be a good deal too.



DP, they will ship the bags to you. Shipping is 7.5 $. They will ship out almost anything. Some new colors are not available for shipping from the warehouse, but if an outlet has it in store, they will have that outlet call you and you can make your order. They are really, really accommodating ( DE and CT that I have dealt with so far) . I have ordered all of my bags, save one via phone order from an outlet. Good luck!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I can see why you all like the double pocket satchel. It doesn't look good on me, that's why I decided to stick to the satchels but it is a pain having to go inside all the time to get even a tooth pick. &#128515;&#128515;



Yup.  I couldn't deal with it on the reg flo


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I can see why you all like the double pocket satchel. It doesn't look good on me, that's why I decided to stick to the satchels but it is a pain having to go inside all the time to get even a tooth pick. &#128515;&#128515;




Hon, you could make brown paper bag look good 

I was unsure of the pocket satchel, but I love owning one now. I think I will eventually add another one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hon, you could make brown paper bag look good
> 
> 
> 
> I was unsure of the pocket satchel, but I love owning one now. I think I will eventually add another one.




Haha... Thank you girl!!! 

They look great on you ladies. They had a couple on clearance but I couldn't get it to work for me &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey, question... After buying all these Satchels like a crazy lady, I actually wish they had an outside pocket on the back. Am I crazy or what???? I can handle the truth. Lol.




No you're not crazy. My first two
Dooney's had either and outside pocket or an outside zipper pocket. I was spoiled by that. Then I got my Croco fino satchel and felt crippled. Lol. Seriously. None of my bags from then on had the outside pocket so I learned to love without it. Now I have a couple bags with an outdone pocket and it find myself not using it because now I'm so used to just throwing my phone inside my bag. I guess it's all what you get used to.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> No you're not crazy. My first two
> Dooney's had either and outside pocket or an outside zipper pocket. I was spoiled by that. Then I got my Croco fino satchel and felt crippled. Lol. Seriously. None of my bags from then on had the outside pocket so I learned to love without it. Now I have a couple bags with an outdone pocket and it find myself not using it because now I'm so used to just throwing my phone inside my bag. I guess it's all what you get used to.




Good... I thought I was being picky. Now that I think about it, I like the outside pocket but it starts to bulge and look stretched out after awhile, especially with my phone in it. 

I'm supposed to pick up my Ivy Flo today but I'm still deciding. I'm so stressed. I'm torn between the Ivy Smith and the TMoro 1975 Vanessa.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Good... I thought I was being picky. Now that I think about it, I like the outside pocket but it starts to bulge and look stretched out after awhile, especially with my phone in it.
> 
> I'm supposed to pick up my Ivy Flo today but I'm still deciding. I'm so stressed. I'm torn between the Ivy Smith and the TMoro 1975 Vanessa.




Sometimes I just don't even zip the bag, especially the satchels because they fold over. Then it's easier to just reach inside for the phone.  

That's a tough one. Both bags will go with a lot, very nice neutrals. Maybe you just need another trying on session. Or you can use my tried and true method, when in doubt, get them both!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Sometimes I just don't even zip the bag, especially the satchels because they fold over. Then it's easier to just reach inside for the phone.
> 
> That's a tough one. Both bags will go with a lot, very nice neutrals. Maybe you just need another trying on session. Or you can use my tried and true method, when in doubt, get them both!




Yeah, I don't zip mine either. I keep my phone and purse in my purse organizer, so it makes it easy to find. 

Yeah, it is a tough one. I have the green nylon smith and the moss satchel, but no darker green so that's y I think the Ivy would be a good addition and it's a better deal price wise. Put then I think I want the large Flo satchel n Ivy cause it's clearance but don't want to wait for delivery. Grrrr... This is nuts!!!!! 

I have a 1975 tote in the TMoro so that's y I'm hung up on getting the Vanessa in that pattern. Not sure if I want 2 bags in that pattern. I have to make up my mind because they've held it over 48 hours for me and the other one they had, had an ugly mark on it so I wouldn't want them to put mine back on the floor and lose it. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I don't zip mine either. I keep my phone and purse in my purse organizer, so it makes it easy to find.
> 
> Yeah, it is a tough one. I have the green nylon smith and the moss satchel, but no darker green so that's y I think the Ivy would be a good addition and it's a better deal price wise. Put then I think I want the large Flo satchel n Ivy cause it's clearance but don't want to wait for delivery. Grrrr... This is nuts!!!!!
> 
> I have a 1975 tote in the TMoro so that's y I'm hung up on getting the Vanessa in that pattern. Not sure if I want 2 bags in that pattern. I have to make up my mind because they've held it over 48 hours for me and the other one they had, had an ugly mark on it so I wouldn't want them to put mine back on the floor and lose it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.




Good luck. These decisions are so hard. They had a pretty moss small satchel at the outlet yesterday. I loved it, but said to myself I don't need two green satchels. I also have the sage calf shopper so I think green is represented well in my collection.


----------



## Nebo

Moss is so pretty. But, Im gonna allow my self doubles in color families once I get all the other basics I want- red, black etc. Colors I would like to own are bone, aqua, olive or moss, chestnut, pink, kelly green.  To freakin many, lol.

Good luck with deciding, Pcan. Im cheering for Ivy satchel


----------



## RebeccaJ

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!!!! Now this is how I roll. Not so matchy matchy but matchy. If that makes any sense. Girl, that wallet is gorgeous. Can you post pics of the inside or is it just a cell phone zippy wallet?



Sorry for the delay, it's a full size, even has a phone place 8" long.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RebeccaJ said:


> Sorry for the delay, it's a full size, even has a phone place 8" long.




Ahhh ok. That's a nice size. I'm wanting something a little bigger than my cell phone zip wallet and this looks like a good size. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've carried Miss Salmon for 3 days straight... 2 days wearing some sort of denim and the other day wearing a black dress and surprisingly... NO COLOR TRANSFER!!! She has not been treated. 

On the corners and the leather by the square buckles is where I normally see it first but I see... NOTHING!!!

Just wanted to share... &#128515;&#128515;

Right back corner 



Left back corner


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've carried Miss Salmon for 3 days straight... 2 days wearing some sort of denim and the other day wearing a black dress and surprisingly... NO COLOR TRANSFER!!! She has not been treated.
> 
> On the corners and the leather by the square buckles is where I normally see it first but I see... NOTHING!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share... &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> Right back corner
> View attachment 2716648
> 
> 
> Left back corner
> View attachment 2716649




That's really great to hear. Just maybe be careful of new denim. Color transfer on that beautiful baby would be horrifying. 3 days straight?! Wow, you must really love that bag!  Guess what, I have carried my violet a Kingston since I got her last Wednesday. 
I guess we are loving our bright colors GF.


----------



## Nebo

I carry my salmon with denim all the time. No issues either! I really think its how they treat these bright colors. On the new bag by the ineedcoffee mamber- pink pocket satchel- the leather looks the same.

Which is really awesome 

I still treated mine, I do it will all of them, except pebbled ones.

One question- pebbled ones dont need anything, conditioning or spraying, right?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's really great to hear. Just maybe be careful of new denim. Color transfer on that beautiful baby would be horrifying. 3 days straight?! Wow, you must really love that bag!  Guess what, I have carried my violet a Kingston since I got her last Wednesday.
> I guess we are loving our bright colors GF.




Ahh ok... Yeah, what I wore her with was older denim. And yes!!! I'm proud of us. Stepped outside our zone and we are loving it.


----------



## NYCtoNJf

Okay, now you all have officially given me the flo bug!

Up to now all I have is a Bristol in violet. Until I was driving to Cape Cod last week and passed by the CT outlet, that is...when I finally got to see the large taupe satchel in person. She's in my closet now. Adore her, I've been wearing her around the house and am waiting for cooler weather for her debut. 

Now that I have one, and after looking at all of the beautiful bag-porn (what DH calls it) you've posted I think I need one in ocean. At least the next one should be ocean...

Is that possible?  Any idea how, other than phoning all of the outlets and hoping they really check the stockroom?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NYCtoNJf said:


> Okay, now you all have officially given me the flo bug!
> 
> Up to now all I have is a Bristol in violet. Until I was driving to Cape Cod last week and passed by the CT outlet, that is...when I finally got to see the large taupe satchel in person. She's in my closet now. Adore her, I've been wearing her around the house and am waiting for cooler weather for her debut.
> 
> Now that I have one, and after looking at all of the beautiful bag-porn (what DH calls it) you've posted I think I need one in ocean. At least the next one should be ocean...
> 
> Is that possible?  Any idea how, other than phoning all of the outlets and hoping they really check the stockroom?




Congrats girlfriend!!! The Taupe in Florentine is soooo beautiful. Did you get her at half off? Can you post pics for us???

A couple of us have the large Flo in Ocean and it's to die for too. I carry mine as often as I can. If I could carry 3 bags at one time, I would. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

I don't know of any other way other than actually going to the outlet. The ladies that we work with at the outlets are very helpful and very good at describing the bags. We trust them. I don't think anyone here has had any trouble with that.


----------



## Nebo

Congrats on your taupe! I have the small one and just love it! I scored the exact same leather flat sandals with gold details in TJ MAXX , so I wore it a whole lot this summer. 

Ocean Blue is still 65% off. Call the DE outlet and ask them to check if there is any left in the outlets. They will have that outlet call you to take an order and you can ask them to describe it. If they tell you they are out.. I would start calling each and every one of them, cause sometimes their stock is not right.

You will find it- I believe  you will!


----------



## Twoboyz

NYCtoNJf said:


> Okay, now you all have officially given me the flo bug!
> 
> Up to now all I have is a Bristol in violet. Until I was driving to Cape Cod last week and passed by the CT outlet, that is...when I finally got to see the large taupe satchel in person. She's in my closet now. Adore her, I've been wearing her around the house and am waiting for cooler weather for her debut.
> 
> Now that I have one, and after looking at all of the beautiful bag-porn (what DH calls it) you've posted I think I need one in ocean. At least the next one should be ocean...
> 
> Is that possible?  Any idea how, other than phoning all of the outlets and hoping they really check the stockroom?




Congrats! I just for a Kingston in violet and the color is gorgeous!!! I also have a small taupe Flo satchel. The color is so pretty. Anyway, the Flo bug is common so don't be alarmed. Lol. I think the ocean blue can also be shipped from the warehouse too, but I might be wrong. You might want to ask if they have any left in the warehouse. The risk with that is you don't have the luxury of having the SA describe the bag to you. Some of us are picky about the texture being smooth vs pebbly. But if you don't mind either then you're safe. Good luck.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

I have what seems to be a dumb question.

Can someone tell me or show me the differences between the Florentine Vachetta Satchel from the outlet vs the retail stores? If you have pictures to post.

Thank you... I was thinking of ordering the strawberry color from the Dooney website but I called the outlet & they said they have it from the warehouse.

online its $298 from the outlet its $139


----------



## flik

Vintagepleasure said:


> I have what seems to be a dumb question.
> 
> Can someone tell me or show me the differences between the Florentine Vachetta Satchel from the outlet vs the retail stores? If you have pictures to post.
> 
> Thank you... I was thinking of ordering the strawberry color from the Dooney website but I called the outlet & they said they have it from the warehouse.
> 
> online its $298 from the outlet its $139



There isn't any. All bags, either full price or outlet, come out of the same warehouse. There are 2 warehouses, 1 in California & 1 in New Jersey. The differences are that if ordered from warehouse via outlet you pay $7.50 for shipping &, technically, you can't return just because you don't like it. They will accept exchanges/credit for defective bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vintage*:  if the Dooney style # is the same,  then it's the same handbag.  Often there will be different prices between the outlet,  on Dooney web site, at I love Dooney, and in the Dooney retail boutiques.... all for the same thing on the same day (assuming they all have the item).  Makes no sense to me,  but they have their reasons.


If you buy from the outlet and it's shipped from the warehouse,  it will be from the same exact stock as if you ordered from the web site and it was shipped from the warehouse.   If the outlet has it in stock,  then they will ship from their stock. 
You pay $7.50 for shipping from the outlet,  but the prices are often so much better.


Return policies vary and aren't always clear cut,  so ask.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you so much for your help!

I guess I will just order it from the outlet then! I mean I can get two bags for the price of one.

Its funny I had no idea until today that you could order from the outlets. I am in Brooklyn & there are no Dooney Boutiques here.

Have you had good experiences with ordering from the outlet?


*DOES ANY ONE HAVE THIS BAG IN STRAWBERRY SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF TRUE COLORING?*


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I guess I will just order it from the outlet then! I mean I can get two bags for the price of one.
> 
> Its funny I had no idea until today that you could order from the outlets. I am in Brooklyn & there are no Dooney Boutiques here.
> 
> Have you had good experiences with ordering from the outlet?
> 
> 
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE THIS BAG IN STRAWBERRY SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF TRUE COLORING?*




Hi Vintagepleasure! 
That's why this place is so great. You get so many tips on deals. If you read back on the Dooney deals thread there info on which outlets are the best to call for phone orders. I believe DE is one of them. There is also a thread called Dooney Outlets- the good, the bad, and the ugly which had good information. 

I think the satchel in this video is strawberry, but she doesn't mention the color. 
http://youtu.be/G_OFX4ynWZs


----------



## Nebo

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I guess I will just order it from the outlet then! I mean I can get two bags for the price of one.
> 
> Its funny I had no idea until today that you could order from the outlets. I am in Brooklyn & there are no Dooney Boutiques here.
> 
> Have you had good experiences with ordering from the outlet?
> 
> 
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE THIS BAG IN STRAWBERRY SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF TRUE COLORING?*



Everybody already answered about outlet ordering. I will just add that I ordered five bags via phone order and Im very happy with them.

I wanted to get the strawberry too and asked a SA to describe the color to me. She said it could pass for a red bag, but it is more of a neonish  lighter red. She compared it with new Dooney color  Geranium. Google dooney florentine strawberry purseforum and two or three pictures from members in older threads should come up.


----------



## flik

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Vintagepleasure!
> That's why this place is so great. You get so many tips on deals. If you read back on the Dooney deals thread there info on which outlets are the best to call for phone orders. I believe DE is one of them. There is also a thread called Dooney Outlets- the good, the bad, and the ugly which had good information.
> 
> I think the satchel in this video is strawberry, but she doesn't mention the color.
> http://youtu.be/G_OFX4ynWZs



Agreed. Anastasia at the Rehoboth Beach, DE outlet is amazing! Knowledgeable, helpful & very accommodating.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I guess I will just order it from the outlet then! I mean I can get two bags for the price of one.
> 
> Its funny I had no idea until today that you could order from the outlets. I am in Brooklyn & there are no Dooney Boutiques here.
> 
> Have you had good experiences with ordering from the outlet?
> 
> 
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE THIS BAG IN STRAWBERRY SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF TRUE COLORING?*




I don't own the Strawberry but saw it at the outlet the other day. It's a nice mix of red and raspberry. 

If I'm not mistaken, this is Strawberry but in Dillen Leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> I guess I will just order it from the outlet then! I mean I can get two bags for the price of one.
> 
> Its funny I had no idea until today that you could order from the outlets. I am in Brooklyn & there are no Dooney Boutiques here.
> 
> Have you had good experiences with ordering from the outlet?
> 
> 
> *DOES ANY ONE HAVE THIS BAG IN STRAWBERRY SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF TRUE COLORING?*


Vintage:   I've ordered from 3 of the outlets (*******, CT,  Reading, PA, and Las Vegas).   I've had great results with all of them.  I try to call early in the day,  not on a weekend or holiday.  The sales associates are generally really helpful. 


 Just be sure to ask them to check over the handbag carefully... to be sure it's in good shape,  the leather matches, the zippers work, etc. You can tell them you don't want it if it's scratched or doesn't look perfect.   Sometimes I find a minor flaw when I get the handbag,  but never anything major if it's come directly from an outlet.  Although I'm very picky,  for 50% off I tend to overlook something minor.  


 I have returned handbags that I've gotten directly from the warehouse that had more significant problems,  in my opinion.


----------



## Springer

Just checked the schedule for my 3 arrivals. My reg flo ocean is supposed to arrive tomorrow. My satchel with pockets and the replacement for my stanwich are both set to arrive Friday. Oh how I am so excited and nervous at the same time! The reg flo and satchel with pockets I feel I can be more forgiving with considering the extensive deal on those, however, the stanwich is the one I know I will be the most critical about and expect the best of.


----------



## DooneyDucky

PcanTannedBty said:


> I don't own the Strawberry but saw it at the outlet the other day. It's a nice mix of red and raspberry.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, this is Strawberry but in Dillen Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718123




Pecan, this bag is sooooo pretty! I hope someone gets it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Just checked the schedule for my 3 arrivals. My reg flo ocean is supposed to arrive tomorrow. My satchel with pockets and the replacement for my stanwich are both set to arrive Friday. Oh how I am so excited and nervous at the same time! The reg flo and satchel with pockets I feel I can be more forgiving with considering the extensive deal on those, however, the stanwich is the one I know I will be the most critical about and expect the best of.




How exciting! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Thank you ladies for your help!

I called the Las Vegas Store yesterday & ordered the strawberry bag. She said that it would be coming from the warehouse so she did not have it on hand. I am super thrilled! 

One other question how is shipping? I forgot to ask if I get a tracking number by email.

I found the pictures extremely helpful to making my decision. When she comes I will share some with you!


----------



## NYCtoNJf

I couldn't get back to the forum to post yesterday about the Ocean Flo, but the advice you gave was fantastic.

I called a few outlets and had no luck - and was advised to order straight from the warehouse. They promised that if it wasn't to my liking I could exchange it for another.

So, she's on her way to me for $139 before tax and the $7.59 shipping. So worth it!  

I'll post pics of her and the taupe when she arrives. Thanks again for all of your help, I had no idea that I would ever find one for that good of a price.


----------



## flik

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you ladies for your help!
> 
> I called the Las Vegas Store yesterday & ordered the strawberry bag. She said that it would be coming from the warehouse so she did not have it on hand. I am super thrilled!
> 
> One other question how is shipping? I forgot to ask if I get a tracking number by email.
> 
> I found the pictures extremely helpful to making my decision. When she comes I will share some with you!



Yes, once the bag is shipped you will get the tracking # via email from cs directly. I hope it will be perfect for you. I had one bad experience but Dooney did right by me. Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> Thank you ladies for your help!
> 
> I called the Las Vegas Store yesterday & ordered the strawberry bag. She said that it would be coming from the warehouse so she did not have it on hand. I am super thrilled!
> 
> One other question how is shipping? I forgot to ask if I get a tracking number by email.
> 
> I found the pictures extremely helpful to making my decision. When she comes I will share some with you!




Congrats!  I can't wait to see the strawberry color. I know it all depends on location, but I recently received my outlet order from the warehouse I placed the order on a Friday and I got my delivery on the following Wednesday. I thought that was pretty quick since there was a weekend in there.


----------



## Nebo

Vintage & NYC, congrats on your new bags! Cant wait for the pictures! Specially that strawberry, she was on my wish list at one point


----------



## Vintagepleasure

AHHH! I am so excited just got my UPS tracking # that says my baby will be here tomorrow or monday!


----------



## Springer

I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.




Oh ! What color is this? I really like it. I am now thinking for the price I might order a second bag. :devil:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.



Gorgeous! That ocean is so stunning


----------



## Springer

This is the regular florentine satchel in ocean. I have wanted this color for so long and was finally able to get because of the price.


----------



## Springer

Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.




You got a beauty there!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Thank you!




Oh she's beautiful !! I also noticed that since relieving the pebbled salmon , I love the softness of the leather and also love carrying it around often ! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Nebo

Springer, it is beautiful! We are twins Mine is also pebbly all over and no need to baby it, like my smooth ones


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.


It is absolutely gorgeous, and congrats on a fantastic price!!!


----------



## cheidel

RebeccaJ said:


> I just purchased this wallet to go with my Ivy Flo btw.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Springer

Thank you TB


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Oh she's beautiful !! I also noticed that since relieving the pebbled salmon , I love the softness of the leather and also love carrying it around often ! Congrats on your new beauty!



Thank you! 

Yes I have noticed that with the pebble comes softness and a degree of slouchiness that I absolutely love the feel of when carrying and handling it. When I first dove into the florentine satchels, the very first one I got, reg flo in natural, came to me completely and utterly smooth as silk. Absolutely perfect. So I thought that all others I got had to be the smooth until I got my lavender and used it and fell in love with the softness. Kinda turned it into a "win/win" whether smooth or pebbled arrives as long as the whole bag is uniform.


----------



## LittleLucy

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.



Great color and great deal, congrats!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Springer, it is beautiful! We are twins Mine is also pebbly all over and no need to baby it, like my smooth ones



Thank you! Yes we are twins! I have seen pics of your ocean and drooled over it many times. Like you said, no need to baby it like I do my natural smooth florentine, my pebbled lavender has been through a lot and remains unscathed.


----------



## Springer

cheidel said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous, and congrats on a fantastic price!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> You got a beauty there!



Crossing my fingers on the replacement stanwich that will be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.



Beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.




Ahhh. She's beautiful!!! Bag twins!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you! Yes we are twins! I have seen pics of your ocean and drooled over it many times. Like you said, no need to baby it like I do my natural smooth florentine, my pebbled lavender has been through a lot and remains unscathed.




Something I'm learning as I carry the different textured bags... It's a bit weird because my Bone and Salmon satchels are smooth and don't scratch easy at all. But I've seen other smooth colors that scratch very easy, like the red, chestnut and natural. Do you all think it's the color that determines if it scratches easy??? My smooth Salmon and Bone are almost as carefree as my Dillen bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just wanted to show you girls again that Flo is tough. Miss Salmon for wet the other day and she dried to perfection and she isn't even treated. QVC does say that it will darken and return to its original color. 

I don't run from the rain with my bags but use common sense on deciding if I can chance it trying to get to shelter. &#128513;&#128513;

Little wet - I was a little nervous because the rain made a slight bluish tint after it got wet... 



Dry (took about 10 mins)


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats.



Thank you. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Something I'm learning as I carry the different textured bags... It's a bit weird because my Bone and Salmon satchels are smooth and don't scratch easy at all. But I've seen other smooth colors that scratch very easy, like the red, chestnut and natural. Do you all think it's the color that determines if it scratches easy??? My smooth Salmon and Bone are almost as carefree as my Dillen bags.



Thank you. 

And that makes me wonder if the sensitivity to scratching is in any way related to what the color is. Today when I was switching from my natural to my ocean, I accidentally ran my fingernail down the side and lo and behold it left a scratch. Luckily I was able to make it vanish by running the area with my finger but it was easily done. That's the best of both worlds that you have smooth ones that won't scratch!  Like you said, there may be something there to do with the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Something I'm learning as I carry the different textured bags... It's a bit weird because my Bone and Salmon satchels are smooth and don't scratch easy at all. But I've seen other smooth colors that scratch very easy, like the red, chestnut and natural. Do you all think it's the color that determines if it scratches easy??? My smooth Salmon and Bone are almost as carefree as my Dillen bags.




I know what you mean. My small taupe Flo gets a scratch practically every time I tough it from my nails scraping it. It has a very matte soft sort of texture.  My violet Kingston has a more coated sort of feel with a little sheen almost compared to the taupe satchel. I don't see any scratches on it at all.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Something I'm learning as I carry the different textured bags... It's a bit weird because my Bone and Salmon satchels are smooth and don't scratch easy at all. But I've seen other smooth colors that scratch very easy, like the red, chestnut and natural. Do you all think it's the color that determines if it scratches easy??? My smooth Salmon and Bone are almost as carefree as my Dillen bags.



You can add taupe and ivy in smooth that scratch easy. Its not too bad, but definitely not like salmon ( no scratches).

Smooth crimson scratches easy too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know what you mean. My small taupe Flo gets a scratch practically every time I tough it from my nails scraping it. It has a very matte soft sort of texture.  My violet Kingston has a more coated sort of feel with a little sheen almost compared to the taupe satchel. I don't see any scratches on it at all.




Yeah, I'm not sure what it is that makes it differ from bag to bag. I was for sure my Salmon Flo was gonna be very sensitive to scratches.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My ocean satchel with pockets doesn't scratch easily either.  It was almost a week before I treated her, and I had no issues.  Now that I treated her, I never worry about rain or anything else.......


----------



## Nebo

Its like TB said.. the finish on these other smooth bags is more matte and on other non scratchy colors its smooth but it has a slight texture and sheen.


----------



## handbagnovice

Springer said:


> I received bag 1 of 3. He is pebbled and very soft just like my lavender is. As a runner up to not getting a smooth one, luckily I love the slouchiness and softness of the pebbled leather and love the way it feels when I'm carrying it.  I have carried my lavender more than any other one I have and have a feeling I'll be doing this one the same way. Other than just a couple areas, the bag has the same texture throughout. For $139 I am very pleased.  I am also happy because I could tell I was the first person to ever lay a hand on this bag. Was wrapped up like Fort Knox! I am in love with the color. It is so rich and vibrant! I am so happy I got my hands on one of these in ocean.




Gorgeous!! Congrats in that bag!!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## handbagnovice

I think my teal one is a smooth pebbled one if that makes sense. She doesn't get scratched easy, but fingernails can do a number on it, but they buff out. I have conditioned her twice and she's pretty slouchy now (tee hee). 


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## Springer

handbagnovice said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats in that bag!!
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



Thank you. I wish I could have one in almost every color!


----------



## Springer

handbagnovice said:


> I think my teal one is a smooth pebbled one if that makes sense. She doesn't get scratched easy, but fingernails can do a number on it, but they buff out. I have conditioned her twice and she's pretty slouchy now (tee hee).
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!



We are bag twins! I have a teal also.


----------



## Springer

My bags arrived today. This is my satchel with pockets. He is perfect! He's even smooth! Can't believe he's smooth. I'm having difficulty posting pictures so please excuse them being over a course of separate posts.


----------



## Springer

Pic 2


----------



## Springer

Pic 3


----------



## Springer

Pic 4


----------



## Springer

Last pic


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Omg! Another gorgeous pocket satchel... dagnabbit I should have ordered lol Congrats Springer!


----------



## Springer

As far as my stanwich goes, I really don't know what to say. I will be calling Dooney. After the additional note I placed in my return box requesting a bag that is smooth or at least uniform, I was sent a bag that's a mess of both pebbled and smooth. The stark difference between the textures is obnoxious. I must say at least this one didn't appear to be used. It also had 3 marks down the lower left corner that looked like marker or perhaps dye streaks. This one also had a green dot like my return stanwich. After the reading around I did upon discovering that the first time, the general consensus appeared to be that there are abnormalities with bags that have the green dot. Well as far as my two separate experiences, that's seems to be the case in both occasions i have been involved in. I don't know if I am going to try again or just forget it. I have some thinking to do.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> My bags arrived today. This is my satchel with pockets. He is perfect! He's even smooth! Can't believe he's smooth. I'm having difficulty posting pictures so please excuse them being over a course of separate posts.



Yay!  Someone else has a bag like mine......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!  Someone else has a bag like mine......



I can stalk them both lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> As far as my stanwich goes, I really don't know what to say. I will be calling Dooney. After the additional note I placed in my return box requesting a bag that is smooth or at least uniform, I was sent a bag that's a mess of both pebbled and smooth. The stark difference between the textures is obnoxious. I must say at least this one didn't appear to be used. It also had 3 marks down the lower left corner that looked like marker or perhaps dye streaks. This one also had a green dot like my return stanwich. After the reading around I did upon discovering that the first time, the general consensus appeared to be that there are abnormalities with bags that have the green dot. Well as far as my two separate experiences, that's seems to be the case in both occasions i have been involved in. I don't know if I am going to try again or just forget it. I have some thinking to do.



I'm so sorry Springer. I had ordered a small stanwich (AS IS QVC) that was exactly as you described. It was obviously returned because it was defective and sent back out as AS IS. I hate to hear that Dooney is practicing the same tactics  I wouldn't blame you if you didn't try again. 

They would definitely hear from me...


----------



## flik

Springer said:


> As far as my stanwich goes, I really don't know what to say. I will be calling Dooney. After the additional note I placed in my return box requesting a bag that is smooth or at least uniform, I was sent a bag that's a mess of both pebbled and smooth. The stark difference between the textures is obnoxious. I must say at least this one didn't appear to be used. It also had 3 marks down the lower left corner that looked like marker or perhaps dye streaks. This one also had a green dot like my return stanwich. After the reading around I did upon discovering that the first time, the general consensus appeared to be that there are abnormalities with bags that have the green dot. Well as far as my two separate experiences, that's seems to be the case in both occasions i have been involved in. I don't know if I am going to try again or just forget it. I have some thinking to do.



Sorry to hear that your bag was unacceptable, especially as this was your replacement. As for the green dot issue, I've received bags with & without the green dot on the plastic wrapping & they were all in perfect condition. It's puzzling that there is no set criteria for the quality of the warehouse bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

flik said:


> Sorry to hear that your bag was unacceptable, especially as this was your replacement. As for the green dot issue, I've received bags with & without the green dot on the plastic wrapping & they were all in perfect condition. It's puzzling that there is no set criteria for the quality of the warehouse bags.



Ditto.  Plus the Dooneys in Macy's and Dillard's have the green dot.  I think it's some sort of inventory control or something; I don't believe it has to do with imperfections.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer--your new pocket satchel is gorgeous; congrats!!   Sorry you were disappointed AGAIN with the Stanwich.


----------



## Springer

Thank you all for your compliments on Sir Blue (had to come up with a different as "Mr. Blue had allowed been bestowed upon the flo). I must say I have only had him a few hours and his pockets have already come in handy. Still can't believe he is smooth. However he will be put to the test because he is going camping with me this weekend. I just could not leave him at home. It's tough enough leaving Mr. Blue. 

As far as the stanwich, it's packed up to return on our way out of town and I chose to just have them credit my account.  I will just enjoy the Blue Brothers for awhile until some kind of deal comes up.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> As far as my stanwich goes, I really don't know what to say. I will be calling Dooney. After the additional note I placed in my return box requesting a bag that is smooth or at least uniform, I was sent a bag that's a mess of both pebbled and smooth. The stark difference between the textures is obnoxious. I must say at least this one didn't appear to be used. It also had 3 marks down the lower left corner that looked like marker or perhaps dye streaks. This one also had a green dot like my return stanwich. After the reading around I did upon discovering that the first time, the general consensus appeared to be that there are abnormalities with bags that have the green dot. Well as far as my two separate experiences, that's seems to be the case in both occasions i have been involved in. I don't know if I am going to try again or just forget it. I have some thinking to do.




So sorry you had another disappointment. I don't know how Sue Clifton can say so many times in the QVC presentations that a bag can be smooth and it can be pebbly, but never will we see both in one bag. That really bothers me.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> So sorry you had another disappointment. I don't know how Sue Clifton can say so many times in the QVC presentations that a bag can be smooth and it can be pebbly, but never will we see both in one bag. That really bothers me.



I think she means you won't see both on one bag IN THE PRESENTATION lol I'm sure that's the loop hole. ..


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think she means you won't see both on one bag IN THE PRESENTATION lol I'm sure that's the loop hole. ..




I think you're right!  Lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think she means you won't see both on one bag IN THE PRESENTATION lol I'm sure that's the loop hole. ..



That made me laugh!

Never say never. Never!


----------



## Nebo

That is a beautiful pocket satchel! I wish I ve gotten this in Ocean blue, instead of my regular flo.


----------



## Springer

Does anyone know much about the bag called the pebble grain zip zip top satchel? Is it a good bag?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I've never had the pebble grain, I have the croco and bought a patent for my oldest and we love us some zip zips. They are a medium bag to me (probably small to most lol)

Here's a link to QVC for some reviews. I'm not sure which ones specifically that you're looking at but I've never met a zip zip that I didn't like.

The link didn't work lol bit you can search it on qvc and pull up a few different types of zip zips for reviews. All are high rated


----------



## Springer

I just don't know if it would be practical for me and the way I am with always having a bag with lots of room.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I posted a pic a few months ago of mine loaded up I'll see if I can find it. (ETA: I can't find the pic of it loaded)

If the satchel with pockets is more your "normal" size then no, I don't think a zip zip will be big enough


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Does anyone know much about the bag called the pebble grain zip zip top satchel? Is it a good bag?




I was just looking at these at Macy's today. I always thought they would be too small for me, but I surprised myself today with actually liking the Palamino color.  Maybe these videos will help you see how much fits in. 

http://youtu.be/ip4ZD-cjSQ8 


http://youtu.be/enFsY5LygLQ


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I was just looking at these at Macy's today. I always thought they would be too small for me, but I surprised myself today with actually liking the Palamino color.  Maybe these videos will help you see how much fits in.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ip4ZD-cjSQ8
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/enFsY5LygLQ



Palomino is such a beautiful yellow. Type you can wear year round.


----------



## parasiteeve9

Here's my preloved Stanwich satchel in the baby pink,i just recently bought from ebay.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Excuse me ladies I have a small rant!

So I ordered my Strawberry baby Wednesday & received my tracking number Thursday. To my excitement she was SUPPOSED to be here yesterday.

According to UPS she was in transit starting 4:10 am. I got home from work at 2 pm & waited for the UPS truck to come. Now by 6 pm it still wasn't delivered so I called UPS for updates & was told they deliver until 7. Still happy to wait I do! by 6:59 it was apparent that I might have wasted my day waiting for my bag to come. So I call UPS again & am now told that they deliver until 7:30 or the route is done.

This whole time I am sitting outside my apartment because the weather is beautiful & I was watching my brother play. At the end of it all I was on the phone with UPS at 7:39 when the "first attempt" was made. I was standing right outside they never came. & then the accused me of missing it or loosing my notice.

So now I have to wait to Monday to get her & UPS refuses to do anything about there driver never coming!


----------



## Twoboyz

parasiteeve9 said:


> Here's my preloved Stanwich satchel in the baby pink,i just recently bought from ebay.




Wow, she looks perfect! The pink is so pretty with the dark brown trim. I hope you're loving her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> Excuse me ladies I have a small rant!
> 
> So I ordered my Strawberry baby Wednesday & received my tracking number Thursday. To my excitement she was SUPPOSED to be here yesterday.
> 
> According to UPS she was in transit starting 4:10 am. I got home from work at 2 pm & waited for the UPS truck to come. Now by 6 pm it still wasn't delivered so I called UPS for updates & was told they deliver until 7. Still happy to wait I do! by 6:59 it was apparent that I might have wasted my day waiting for my bag to come. So I call UPS again & am now told that they deliver until 7:30 or the route is done.
> 
> This whole time I am sitting outside my apartment because the weather is beautiful & I was watching my brother play. At the end of it all I was on the phone with UPS at 7:39 when the "first attempt" was made. I was standing right outside they never came. & then the accused me of missing it or loosing my notice.
> 
> So now I have to wait to Monday to get her & UPS refuses to do anything about there driver never coming!




That's very disappointing.  Did you check the tracking number again to see what the status is? If it's coming from the warehouse it will probably need a signature. Mine always do.  If UPS came before you got home at 2:00, they should have left a slip on your door so you can sign it and leave it for them when they make their second attempt the next day. If you didn't get he slip, then if you're not home the next day they won't be able to deliver it again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

parasiteeve9 said:


> Here's my preloved Stanwich satchel in the baby pink,i just recently bought from ebay.




Sooo pretty!! The Stanwich is such a beautiful bag. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Twoboyz said:


> That's very disappointing.  Did you check the tracking number again to see what the status is? If it's coming from the warehouse it will probably need a signature. Mine always do.  If UPS came before you got home at 2:00, they should have left a slip on your door so you can sign it and leave it for them when they make their second attempt the next day. If you didn't get he slip, then if you're not home the next day they won't be able to deliver it again.




They never made the attempt. At 7:30 pm it was still on the truck according to the tracking number & the representatives I spoke to. Magically at 7:39 they tried to deliver it when they never did. Last I spoke with UPS I have to wait until Monday & when I check there site they say that another attempt will be made Monday before the end of the day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> They never made the attempt. At 7:30 pm it was still on the truck according to the tracking number & the representatives I spoke to. Magically at 7:39 they tried to deliver it when they never did. Last I spoke with UPS I have to wait until Monday & when I check there site they say that another attempt will be made Monday before the end of the day.




Hopefully you'll be there on Monday to sign for it.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Twoboyz said:


> Hopefully you'll be there on Monday to sign for it.



Yeah that's all I can do now at least I will have something to start the week off with . It's just frustrating that they never came & then accused me of losing my slip!

Does any one use a purse organizer in this bag or how do you have your things inside?

I have read over & over again that this bag is quite heavy. Right now I organize my things in makeup bags & such I am wondering if the purse organizer would help remove extra weight.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> Yeah that's all I can do now at least I will have something to start the week off with . It's just frustrating that they never came & then accused me of losing my slip!
> 
> Does any one use a purse organizer in this bag or how do you have your things inside?
> 
> I have read over & over again that this bag is quite heavy. Right now I organizer my things in makeup bags & such I am wondering if the purse organizer would help remove extra weight.




That's right, there is a bright side to everything! I use a purse organizer in all my bags. I just pull it out and plop it in so switching bags is a snap. Did you get the small or regular size satchel?  I only have the small so I can show you a picture in the small if that's what you got.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Twoboyz said:


> That's right, there is a bright side to everything! I use a purse organizer in all my bags. I just pull it out and plop it in so switching bags is a snap. Did you get the small or regular size satchel?  I only have the small so I can show you a picture in the small if that's what you got.



I got the regular size but I plan on ordering the small so a picture would be really helpful for either one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> I got the regular size but I plan on ordering the small so a picture would be really helpful for either one.




Here is what it looks like in my small taupe. It fits almost
Perfectly and there is still a little room on the side to put my eyeglass case. There is still a little room on the other side too. I use this same organizer in my larger bags too, there is just more room on the sides. I got this organizer on  EBay for something like $7. It comes in lots of colors. 






Here it is in my regular size Stanwich, which is in between the sizes of a regular and small Flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is the organizer. If you search purse organizers it's one of the first ones that comes up.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the organizer. If you search purse organizers it's one of the first ones that comes up.
> 
> View attachment 2720703




I think I ordered this same one from Amazon! i love the way it looks in your bag.

I have a sunglass case in all my bag always.


----------



## Springer

Vintagepleasure said:


> Excuse me ladies I have a small rant!
> 
> So I ordered my Strawberry baby Wednesday & received my tracking number Thursday. To my excitement she was SUPPOSED to be here yesterday.
> 
> According to UPS she was in transit starting 4:10 am. I got home from work at 2 pm & waited for the UPS truck to come. Now by 6 pm it still wasn't delivered so I called UPS for updates & was told they deliver until 7. Still happy to wait I do! by 6:59 it was apparent that I might have wasted my day waiting for my bag to come. So I call UPS again & am now told that they deliver until 7:30 or the route is done.
> 
> This whole time I am sitting outside my apartment because the weather is beautiful & I was watching my brother play. At the end of it all I was on the phone with UPS at 7:39 when the "first attempt" was made. I was standing right outside they never came. & then the accused me of missing it or loosing my notice.
> 
> So now I have to wait to Monday to get her & UPS refuses to do anything about there driver never coming!



That is ridiculous. I would be so mad if I was lied on like that. Not to mention the anticipation you were feeling, being lied on is ridiculous.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> I think I ordered this same one from Amazon! i love the way it looks in your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sunglass case in all my bag always.




I hope you like it. This is my most used accessory. I have used it since I got it. It's just so easy because I always know where everything is in my bag.  I don think I have changed anything up since I got it. I switch bags usually everyday so it makes it easy. It also helps keep things in place when I use a larger tote, because I don't carry a lot. Things are not floating and shifting around.  It does make things kind of snug in the small satchel, but it's okay, nothing shifts.


----------



## Nebo

This is just ridiculous Vintage!

I would be so upset too!

Hope you get it on Monday

I dont use a purse organizer, I use three Calvin Klein make up/pencil cases I got from TJ maxx. 

Two are pencil cases and one is a narrow taller make up case. All three fit in my large flo and In my small ones I usually only carry one pencil case and my wallet.


----------



## gatorgirl07

parasiteeve9 said:


> Here's my preloved Stanwich satchel in the baby pink,i just recently bought from ebay.



Love, love, love this color!  But very afraid of it.......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

parasiteeve9 said:


> Here's my preloved Stanwich satchel in the baby pink,i just recently bought from ebay.



Bag twins! I love her!


----------



## Springer

Finally made up my mind. Since I gave up trying to get a stanwich, I decided to take advantage of the sale that will end the 28th and ordered a reg flo in salmon. Not totally sure about this color but I have no orange bags or anything close to it so I figure it will be a nice addition.


----------



## Springer

Is the violet considered a fashion color that's on sale? I know the violet Clayton had been 65% off I'm just wondering why they don't have the violet reg flo 65% off


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Is the violet considered a fashion color that's on sale? I know the violet Clayton had been 65% off I'm just wondering why they don't have the violet reg flo 65% off



It's my understanding that it was only select styles. I imagine it's only the styles that they still have alot of inventory in. I would think the satchel is a big seller. Just my guess


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the organizer. If you search purse organizers it's one of the first ones that comes up.
> 
> View attachment 2720703


Thank you for showing us which organizer you use. I'm hesitant to order purse to go or pursebling because I don't really want to pay that mich and then not like it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Is the violet considered a fashion color that's on sale? I know the violet Clayton had been 65% off I'm just wondering why they don't have the violet reg flo 65% off


Flo violet is 60 off  has of a week ago


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's my understanding that it was only select styles. I imagine it's only the styles that they still have alot of inventory in. I would think the satchel is a big seller. Just my guess



That makes sense. But with there being 65% colors that I love and don't have, I do not want to spend $400 on one.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Flo violet is 60 off  has of a week ago



A big THANK YOU to you! Upon reading your reply, I immediately called the outlet and asked if they had any more regular flos in violet for the sale and she checked the computer and they had 15 left. As you said it was 60% off so I got one for $159!!! Oh yay!!!! I asked them if I could cancel the salmon I ordered today. I guess only the person who took my order can cancel so they are going to try to see if they can catch it before it goes through Monday. If so great, if not great. HA!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> A big THANK YOU to you! Upon reading your reply, I immediately called the outlet and asked if they had any more regular flos in violet for the sale and she checked the computer and they had 15 left. As you said it was 60% off so I got one for $159!!! Oh yay!!!! I asked them if I could cancel the salmon I ordered today. I guess only the person who took my order can cancel so they are going to try to see if they can catch it before it goes through Monday. If so great, if not great. HA!



Yay! CforC saves the day! I hope you get it and love it! And if you end up with the salmon I hope you love it too!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! CforC saves the day! I hope you get it and love it! And if you end up with the salmon I hope you love it too!



Thank you. I hope I do. That violet will be a BIG pop of color!


----------



## Springer

Twoboys, I saw a picture you had posted in the "as is" thread of a violet flo stachel. Are those pictures pretty true to the color it is?

Or anyone that has seen violet in person, I never have and am wondering how the color is.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer look in the mod shot thread... Twoboyz just got a violet Kingston,  she posted a few pics there


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Thank you. I hope I do. That violet will be a BIG pop of color!



Violet is hot enough to keep you warm through  the winter months.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Finally made up my mind. Since I gave up trying to get a stanwich, I decided to take advantage of the sale that will end the 28th and ordered a reg flo in salmon. Not totally sure about this color but I have no orange bags or anything close to it so I figure it will be a nice addition.




You are going to Love salmon in large. I have her and loooove her. I normally switch my bags every day or at least every other but I've been carrying miss salmon for about 4 days straight and she matches lots of stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Twoboys, I saw a picture you had posted in the "as is" thread of a violet flo stachel. Are those pictures pretty true to the color it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Or anyone that has seen violet in person, I never have and am wondering how the color is.




I think you are going to love the violet and the salmon if you by chance end up with both. Congrats on getting them both at excellent deals! 
The violet color is just beautiful if you're a pink/purple girl. I have also posted pictures on the show us your doonies sticky thread and also the florentine clubhouse thread.  They are pretty true to color, but nothing beats this bag in natural daylight. I hope you love it.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are going to Love salmon in large. I have her and loooove her. I normally switch my bags every day or at least every other but I've been carrying miss salmon for about 4 days straight and she matches lots of stuff.



I love the contract of the whip stitch on the handles against the salmon color!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I think you are going to love the violet and the salmon if you by chance end up with both. Congrats on getting them both at excellent deals!
> The violet color is just beautiful if you're a pink/purple girl. I have also posted pictures on the show us your doonies sticky thread and also the florentine clubhouse thread.  They are pretty true to color, but nothing beats this bag in natural daylight. I hope you love it.



I called the outlet this morning and told them to "cancel my cancel on the salmon", to go ahead and send them both! The way I look at it, I'm getting two big beautiful bags for the price of the one stanwich I would have got!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I called the outlet this morning and told them to "cancel my cancel on the salmon", to go ahead and send them both! The way I look at it, I'm getting two big beautiful bags for the price of the one stanwich I would have got!



There's your silver lining on the stanwich situation!  I'm so happy for you and I bet you LOVE both bags


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I called the outlet this morning and told them to "cancel my cancel on the salmon", to go ahead and send them both! The way I look at it, I'm getting two big beautiful bags for the price of the one stanwich I would have got!




Oohhh congrats!!! 2 lovely bags in beautiful colors. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Springer

Does anyone else ever feel this way:

One minute I am so mad at myself for ordering more handbags when I have more than enough to use and can't believe I have purchased even more. Then the next minute I am beyond excited and can't wait for them to come and surf around the Internet looking up pictures of the bags I'm getting to get myself more excited about it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Springer said:


> Does anyone else ever feel this way:
> 
> One minute I am so mad at myself for ordering more handbags when I have more than enough to use and can't believe I have purchased even more. Then the next minute I am beyond excited and can't wait for them to come and surf around the Internet looking up pictures of the bags I'm getting to get myself more excited about it.




Perfectly normal.   Enjoy the excitement of having some new handbags on the way and enjoy your new handbags.   I keep looking at new handbags too,  even tho I know I already have more than I can use.  And when someone reports on a sale.... my fingers fly.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Does anyone else ever feel this way:
> 
> One minute I am so mad at myself for ordering more handbags when I have more than enough to use and can't believe I have purchased even more. Then the next minute I am beyond excited and can't wait for them to come and surf around the Internet looking up pictures of the bags I'm getting to get myself more excited about it.



I agree with LJ... perfectly normal. Don't forget to remind yourself when you get mad at yourself again that you got a two-fer. .. Two brand new gorgeous bags for less than the price of one


----------



## Springer

One thing I wished they shipped out the coated cotton signature multi colored satchels or vanessa satchels. One of the outlets I talked to said they were not shippable. I don't understand that but I wonder if all the outlets follow that same rule.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> One thing I wished they shipped out the coated cotton signature multi colored satchels or vanessa satchels. One of the outlets I talked to said they were not shippable. I don't understand that but I wonder if all the outlets follow that same rule.



They aren't shippable because they are still available at retail. You can catch sales at Macy's or Dillard's and get them cheaper


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Does anyone else ever feel this way:
> 
> One minute I am so mad at myself for ordering more handbags when I have more than enough to use and can't believe I have purchased even more. Then the next minute I am beyond excited and can't wait for them to come and surf around the Internet looking up pictures of the bags I'm getting to get myself more excited about it.



Yes.  I do the same thing


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha. Same thing here. In reality I dont need any more bags and honestly I dont get to wear them that much, but my closet could still use at least 4 more before the year is out hahahah.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Does anyone else ever feel this way:
> 
> 
> 
> One minute I am so mad at myself for ordering more handbags when I have more than enough to use and can't believe I have purchased even more. Then the next minute I am beyond excited and can't wait for them to come and surf around the Internet looking up pictures of the bags I'm getting to get myself more excited about it.




Every single day, Springer. You are not alone


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I called the outlet this morning and told them to "cancel my cancel on the salmon", to go ahead and send them both! The way I look at it, I'm getting two big beautiful bags for the price of the one stanwich I would have got!




Good for you!  I hope you love them both. It's just hard to pass up such a great deal. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Springer

Today is my son's first day of 1st grade. We had such a fun summer and have been hooked to the hip since he got out of school in May. I am so sad. I need to buy a handbag to make me feel better.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Today is my son's first day of 1st grade. We had such a fun summer and have been hooked to the hip since he got out of school in May. I am so sad. I need to buy a handbag to make me feel better.



Perfect reason to cheer you up! Hope he has good time first time in big boys school.


----------



## Springer

Has anyone ever ordered a wallet/continental clutch from the outlets? I didn't know if they shipped accessories or not.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Today is my son's first day of 1st grade. We had such a fun summer and have been hooked to the hip since he got out of school in May. I am so sad. I need to buy a handbag to make me feel better.



Awwww.......the first day if school is always bitter sweet.  Mine is going to his first day of ninth in a couple days.  It will be weird to drop him at the high school.  I remember taking him to kindergarten........ &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a wallet/continental clutch from the outlets? I didn't know if they shipped accessories or not.



My friend did, via phone order.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Today is my son's first day of 1st grade. We had such a fun summer and have been hooked to the hip since he got out of school in May. I am so sad. I need to buy a handbag to make me feel better.




Awwww, best of  luck to him and you too. I hope he has a great first day. I think you do need a new bag to make you feel better.


----------



## Springer

I have been wanting to start working on accessories to go with my bags. Really wanted a cosmetic case for my make up. Obviously because of the name, Dooney's cosmetic cases are pretty pricey whether they're leather or not. Heck the domed florentine cosmetic case is $159. I got to thinking about this when I accidentally clicked on something on the ilovedooney site. I clicked on the dillen mini barrel. I happen to looked at the specifications and saw it was the exact same size as the florentine cosmetic case except the mini barrel is 2 inches shorter. Also the one I like is only $49. I'm thinking of getting that, cutting the strap off and using it as a cosmetic case to keep in my bag. Then I could have a leather dooney cosmetic case for a lot cheaper than I originally could.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Perfect reason to cheer you up! Hope he has good time first time in big boys school.



Thank you


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> My friend did, via phone order.



Oh really? Hmmm. Guess I know who I'll be calling when they open at 10:00.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Awwww, best of  luck to him and you too. I hope he has a great first day. I think you do need a new bag to make you feel better.



Thank you! I'm actually thinking might get accessories to make me feel better. Right now I only have the zip around CC/phone case thing that I had bought thinking it was like a wallet but not long enough for paper currency. I am very interested in getting a continental clutch and a cosmetic case.


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Awwww.......the first day if school is always bitter sweet.  Mine is going to his first day of ninth in a couple days.  It will be weird to drop him at the high school.  I remember taking him to kindergarten........ &#128546;&#128546;



I never knew how fast time flew until I had my son. Time absolutely flys by now and I want it to stop so I can have him at a young age when he still loves hanging out with his mama for longer.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer look at the dooney site for the clear cosmetic cases, or you can find them on ebay. I have the small and large and love them both. $30


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer look at the dooney site for the clear cosmetic cases, or you can find them on ebay. I have the small and large and love them both. $30



The clear cosmetic cases with the multi rainbow color DB pattern is what I wanted to begin with. However dooney.com was sold out and I don't have an ebay account or know anything about it. I called an east coast outlet asking about them. They had them and a wallet I wanted but I was told they can't ship out that pattern. I still do not understand that but I guess that's just the way they do things. I then called the west coast outlet I have had the best service with and struck gold. Not only am I getting the clear multi color cosmetic case in both sizes small and large shipped to me, but also the black multi continental clutch that I have been after but could find no where.  I absolutely love rainbow colored things so naturally I feel in love with that pattern. I am very pleased.  I am finally going to start building an accessory collection to use in my Dooney's!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer look at the dooney site for the clear cosmetic cases, or you can find them on ebay. I have the small and large and love them both. $30



We will be cosmetic bag twins!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> We will be cosmetic bag twins!



Triplets! 

I got mine last summmer and another one 4th of July.  Carries lotions, pens anything that might leak when I'm travelling. Also for when I absolutely don't want to carry anything but my Galaxy tablet and id holder.

Oooops! Mine are the black multi, so not exactly.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> We will be cosmetic bag twins!



I love them! I also have the black multi phone wristlet that I use as a wallet and it has matched every bag I have bought this summer. L.O.V.E.! Congrats on your deals!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Triplets!
> 
> I got mine last summmer and another one 4th of July.  Carries lotions, pens anything that might leak when I'm travelling. Also for when I absolutely don't want to carry anything but my Galaxy tablet and id holder.
> 
> Oooops! Mine are the black multi, so not exactly.



It counts lol my small is the current version,  my large is the retro print that I got on ebay NWT for $20 shipped (she had listed it wrong, that's the only reason I got such a great deal!)


----------



## lovethatduck

gilmoregirl said:


> it counts lol my small is the current version,  my large is the retro print that i got on ebay nwt for $20 shipped (she had listed it wrong, that's the only reason i got such a great deal!)



&#128522;


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> Does anyone else ever feel this way:
> 
> One minute I am so mad at myself for ordering more handbags when I have more than enough to use and can't believe I have purchased even more. Then the next minute I am beyond excited and can't wait for them to come and surf around the Internet looking up pictures of the bags I'm getting to get myself more excited about it.


You're definitely not alone.  I can spend hours online just looking at handbags, and planning my next purchase......my next purchase has now grown to about 20 bags......LOL!!!  :giggles:


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Triplets!
> 
> I got mine last summmer and another one 4th of July.  Carries lotions, pens anything that might leak when I'm travelling. Also for when I absolutely don't want to carry anything but my Galaxy tablet and id holder.
> 
> Oooops! Mine are the black multi, so not exactly.



Fraternal twins!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I love them! I also have the black multi phone wristlet that I use as a wallet and it has matched every bag I have bought this summer. L.O.V.E.! Congrats on your deals!



I have the white multi phone wristlet and once it arrives, the black multi continental clutch. I love the rainbow teeth on the zipper! I looked everywhere for a black one and there were none to be found, could only find the white one.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Today is my son's first day of 1st grade. We had such a fun summer and have been hooked to the hip since he got out of school in May. I am so sad. I need to buy a handbag to make me feel better.





I hope he had an awesome first day! My son will start second grade next month but I still remember the first time we were apart when he started going to daycare. I had to go and pick him up early since I missed him so much.



Springer said:


> I never knew how fast time flew until I had my son. Time absolutely flys by now and I want it to stop so I can have him at a young age when he still loves hanging out with his mama for longer.





I feel the same way with my baby.


----------



## Vicmarie

I am obsessing over grey !!!! I can't bring myself to pray 368 for the small though  ughhhh....I'm gonna have to sleep on it for a good week or so lol


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> I am obsessing over grey !!!! I can't bring myself to pray 368 for the small though  ughhhh....I'm gonna have to sleep on it for a good week or so lol



I'm sure all those who like grey are so excited about the new color! I am by far far away no fashion expert but I imagine that grey would go with so many things. It would be very versatile. And you are right, after paying outlet prices, it's very difficult to think of paying full retail.


----------



## Springer

Not happy. Last Saturday, I made two seperate orders at the DE dooney outlet. I thought it was odd when I checked my account yesterday and they were still in pending, so two different times, I called them to make sure everything was ok to ship out because I hadn't recieved a shipping email and the charge hadn't went out of pending. Both times I was assured all was fine and they were just waiting for the warehouse to ship. Well I just looked at my account a few minutes ago and the pending charges didn't turn over, they're totally gone! Like my orders were cancelled. I don't know if they open at 9:00 or 10:00 but I am going to be calling. I have no idea what has happened.

Edit: UPDATE

I called the outlet and they told me there was nothing they could do for me and that I needed to contact Dooney customer service. The representative looked up both my order numbers and said they shipped out yesterday. Said that it's not unusual for the charges to not come right away (although I don't understand them showing up in my pending and then disappearing) but that I should see them later today or tomorrow. 

Ok. Crisis avoided. Can calm down now. 

Also something that the Dooney outlet employee told me was that they never send out shipping notifications and tracking when the items ship from the warehouse. I have received these before and don't understand why I was told that. Who knows. But in the end, everything seems to have worked out.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Not happy. Last Saturday, I made two seperate orders at the DE dooney outlet. I thought it was odd when I checked my account yesterday and they were still in pending, so two different times, I called them to make sure everything was ok to ship out because I hadn't recieved a shipping email and the charge hadn't went out of pending. Both times I was assured all was fine and they were just waiting for the warehouse to ship. Well I just looked at my account a few minutes ago and the pending charges didn't turn over, they're totally gone! Like my orders were cancelled. I don't know if they open at 9:00 or 10:00 but I am going to be calling. I have no idea what has happened.



It happens... the charges will reappear in a day or two. The just "reserve funds" when you order. Once they have shipped they will debit the account. I had my bag for a few days before the took the funds lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> It happens... the charges will reappear in a day or two. The just "reserve funds" when you order. Once they have shipped they will debit the account. I had my bag for a few days before the took the funds lol



Ok thank you. It's just I had never dealt with an transaction where the money was not taken right away and it threw me off. Or then again, I don't know if I had paid such close attention to my account after a Dooney outlet purchase and it probably did but I didn't notice it.  I am just relieved salmon and violet are bee bopping down the road towards their destination.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Hey Ladies! So after my whole ordeal on Friday my Strawberry finally showed up last night.

I wasn't home to receive her but my neighbor sent me a text letting know shes safe & sound.

5 hours! I am headed home to rip open that box!

Once I see her I might be ordering the small violet !!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Ok thank you. It's just I had never dealt with an transaction where the money was not taken right away and it threw me off. Or then again, I don't know if I had paid such close attention to my account after a Dooney outlet purchase and it probably did but I didn't notice it.  I am just relieved salmon and violet are bee bopping down the road towards their destination.



Not to fret.  My Ocean Blue order from there was the same.  No tracking info from the warehouse after 3 days, the outlet didn't have it either after 2. On day 3, outlet got tracking info, also that the order shipped out days ago. Short (or less confusing) story, ordered Monday, received bag  Thursday. 

The outlet ladies are super, warehouse not so good with sending email with tracking, but they do process and ship promptly.

The Salmon and the Violet are on their way to your closet.&#128522;


----------



## Vicmarie

Vintagepleasure said:


> Hey Ladies! So after my whole ordeal on Friday my Strawberry finally showed up last night.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't home to receive her but my neighbor sent me a text letting know shes safe & sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours! I am headed home to rip open that box!
> 
> 
> 
> Once I see her I might be ordering the small violet !!!




I want the small violet too !!! Are you ordering from the outlet ? Would you mind telling me how much it is ?


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Not to fret.  My Ocean Blue order from there was the same.  No tracking info from the warehouse after 3 days, the outlet didn't have it either after 2. On day 3, outlet got tracking info, also that the order shipped out days ago. Short (or less confusing) story, ordered Monday, received bag  Thursday.
> 
> The outlet ladies are super, warehouse not so good with sending email with tracking, but they do process and ship promptly.
> 
> The Salmon and the Violet are on their way to your closet.&#128522;



This was from the deleware outlet, not WA. I have not had very good luck with others although this turned out fine and it was my own misunderstanding.  So glad you pointed me in the direction of that WA outlet. That's where I got my blues from and my accessories I ordered yesterday. Don't know why the I didn't call them for my salmon and violet. I really should have as I try to stick with places where I like the people the best.


----------



## Nebo

Dear ladies. Im thinking of getting that shoulder bag. Kingston or Smith or twist strap. All the good deals are the colors that I already have. The one I would be interested in is the Ocean Blue. I already have that color in the regular satchel.

My question is- Do you double up in colors by having flo bags in different styles??

If so, which one do you have?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Vicmarie said:


> I want the small violet too !!! Are you ordering from the outlet ? Would you mind telling me how much it is ?



I am hoping to get it from the outlet but I haven't called for pricing yet. If you get the chance before I do could you post?


----------



## Nebo

Vintagepleasure said:


> I am hoping to get it from the outlet but I haven't called for pricing yet. If you get the chance before I do could you post?



I just got of the phone with the outlet. The violet, bone, baby pink and white in all florentine styles are 60% off. Some ocean blue left, salmon, ivy (in some less popular styles) are 65% off.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Dear ladies. Im thinking of getting that shoulder bag. Kingston or Smith or twist strap. All the good deals are the colors that I already have. The one I would be interested in is the Ocean Blue. I already have that color in the regular satchel.
> 
> My question is- Do you double up in colors by having flo bags in different styles??
> 
> If so, which one do you have?



I have the regular flo satchel in ocean and the satchel with pockets in ocean. Granted the style is very similar and technically the color is but the shade of ocean on my reg flo (which is pebbled) is vibrant, rich, almost cobaltish blue. The blue on my satchel with pockets (which is smooth) is more muted compared to my reg flo.

I would have no aversion to having the same color in different style bags but it would have to be a color I love.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you Springer. I love the Ocean Blue. I was thinking of maybe getting an Ocean Blue Kingston. It would be a year round wear, and I would be able to wear it with a whole lot. I will probably end up giving my reg. flo satchel in Ocean to my younger sister ( 25 years old). She is kinda like my mom, not that much in to bags, so it would be her first designer bag, almost brand new. Her style is towards rockish, boho, so I think it would fit her perfectly. I just dont get enough wear out of it. The size of the regular satchel is not working for me. If I need a bigger bag now, I go for Chelsea or satchel with pockets.

Any other Doonistas with color doubles, please come forward


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> ...
> 
> The size of the regular satchel is not working for me. If I need a bigger bag now, I go for Chelsea or satchel with pockets.
> 
> Any other Doonistas with color doubles, please come forward



Pink, and baby pink here. Can't do the violet, as much as I'd like to. 

I have 3 satchels (python, ostrich, 65% off ocean blue florentine). Carried the python a lot last year, not so much this year, and the new ocean is still in wraps. I am a larger bag fancier, lots of wide top totes.  65% off end 8/28, so struggling to decide which style (florentine pocket shopper, smith bag) which color. 

Loving the greys, just not at full price.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you Springer. I love the Ocean Blue. I was thinking of maybe getting an Ocean Blue Kingston. It would be a year round wear, and I would be able to wear it with a whole lot. I will probably end up giving my reg. flo satchel in Ocean to my younger sister ( 25 years old). She is kinda like my mom, not that much in to bags, so it would be her first designer bag, almost brand new. Her style is towards rockish, boho, so I think it would fit her perfectly. I just dont get enough wear out of it. The size of the regular satchel is not working for me. If I need a bigger bag now, I go for Chelsea or satchel with pockets.
> 
> Any other Doonistas with color doubles, please come forward




I think the ocean blue Kingston that I saw at the outlet awhile back was the more muted darker ocean blue color, more like GatorGirls double pocket satchel rather than the bright cobalt of your Flo satchel. They might not all be the same but this one seemed that way to me.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you for your input, TB. My OBlue has patina now and is darker then when I first got her. I dont mind all the shades of OBlue


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Ahhh Berry is here & I am so happy with my color choice & the size.

I will need a smaller one as well... not so much need but want. I am so addicted. 

I do have a small gripe I just don't know if its worth me returning there are two small spots of discoloring. It doesn't bother me now but I do worry about the long run. I did only pay one $159 so I could possibly look over it whats your opinion?


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Here is the discolored pictures

A spot on my handles & by my buckle


----------



## Nebo

The one on the bag I didnt notice right away, the one on the belt you can. It all depends how you feel. If they have more available in the warehouse- return it if it bothers you.

Other then that, the bag is beautiful. How would you describe the color? Is it a color for year round wear, close to red or not so neutral?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My opinion is... if it bothers you then exchange it. You will always know it's there. Personally... I would probably keep it BUT I don't know that the pics show us exactly what you see. And... I'm carrying a bag with a wonky zipper so I'm probably not the best one to answer LOL


----------



## MaryBel

Vintagepleasure said:


> Here is the discolored pictures
> 
> A spot on my handles & by my buckle





I don't know if they would let you exchange it. As far as I know clearance are final sale.  You might have better luck exchanging it at an outlet. That's what I did with the ivy flo satchel I got, but the SA had to check with the manager first. After she got approval, she called me and told me that I could stop by. I'd call the outlet and ask if you can exchange to the warehouse.


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Nebo said:


> The one on the bag I didnt notice right away, the one on the belt you can. It all depends how you feel. If they have more available in the warehouse- return it if it bothers you.
> 
> Other then that, the bag is beautiful. How would you describe the color? Is it a color for year round wear, close to red or not so neutral?



Honestly I didn't notice it my mom did. Now that I've seen it still doesn't really bother me. 

I personally would use it all year round. Its like a bright red. Kind of like a coraly red. I'll see if I can get some natural light pictures up.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Thank you Springer. I love the Ocean Blue. I was thinking of maybe getting an Ocean Blue Kingston. It would be a year round wear, and I would be able to wear it with a whole lot. I will probably end up giving my reg. flo satchel in Ocean to my younger sister ( 25 years old). She is kinda like my mom, not that much in to bags, so it would be her first designer bag, almost brand new. Her style is towards rockish, boho, so I think it would fit her perfectly. I just dont get enough wear out of it. The size of the regular satchel is not working for me. If I need a bigger bag now, I go for Chelsea or satchel with pockets.
> 
> Any other Doonistas with color doubles, please come forward




It doesn't bother me to have multiples of the same color, especially with colors I like a lot. 


I have:


3 flos in ocean: tassel satchel, quilted shopper and Bristol...And tempted by a regular flo satchel and Kingston 


2 flos in red: smith and twisted strap hobo


2 flos in teal: domed buckle satchel and twisted strap hobo


3 flos in natural: smith, side pocket hobo and med toggle hobo


2 flos in t-moro: smith and med hobo


2 flos in white/natural: smith and side pocket hobo


2 flos in chesnut: side pocket hobo and zip flap foldover


2 flos in navy: tab satchel and small flo satchel


 4 flos in black: Full flap saddle bag, Kingston hobo, domed pocket satchel and small flo satchel


I think those are all my multiples of the same color ...oops... Don't tell DH


----------



## Vintagepleasure

MaryBel said:


> I don't know if they would let you exchange it. As far as I know clearance are final sale.  You might have better luck exchanging it at an outlet. That's what I did with the ivy flo satchel I got, but the SA had to check with the manager first. After she got approval, she called me and told me that I could stop by. I'd call the outlet and ask if you can exchange to the warehouse.





Gilmoregirl said:


> My opinion is... if it bothers you then exchange it. You will always know it's there. Personally... I would probably keep it BUT I don't know that the pics show us exactly what you see. And... I'm carrying a bag with a wonky zipper so I'm probably not the best one to answer LOL



Honestly I feel like it gives her a personality. I'm gonna keep it. I know how I am. I pulled her out the box inspected & put all my stuff inside if I was really unhappy I would have dumped her


----------



## MaryBel

Vintagepleasure said:


> Honestly I feel like it gives her a personality. I'm gonna keep it. I know how I am. I pulled her out the box inspected & put all my stuff inside if I was really unhappy I would have dumped her




I think it's better to keep it, also because is that if you exchange it, if you can not pick the new one, you might not like the texture of the new one.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> It doesn't bother me to have multiples of the same color, especially with colors I like a lot.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> 3 flos in ocean: tassel satchel, quilted shopper and Bristol...And tempted by a regular flo satchel and Kingston
> 
> 
> 2 flos in red: smith and twisted strap hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in teal: domed buckle satchel and twisted strap hobo
> 
> 
> 3 flos in natural: smith, side pocket hobo and med toggle hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in t-moro: smith and med hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in white/natural: smith and side pocket hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in chesnut: side pocket hobo and zip flap foldover
> 
> 
> 2 flos in navy: tab satchel and small flo satchel
> 
> 
> 4 flos in black: Full flap saddle bag, Kingston hobo, domed pocket satchel and small flo satchel
> 
> 
> I think those are all my multiples of the same color ...oops... Don't tell DH



Oh Em GEE! That's alotta Flos lol


----------



## Vintagepleasure

MaryBel said:


> I think it's better to keep it, also because is that if you exchange it, if you can not pick the new one, you might not like the texture of the new one.



I didn't even think about the texture! I was hoping to get a smooth one but I am happy with the way it looks now. I'm pretty easy to please I guess.


----------



## Nebo

Vintage, Im glad it works for you, it truly is a beautiful bag. The imperfections are barely noticeable.

MaryBel, those are awesome bags and color doubles! Love your list!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It doesn't bother me to have multiples of the same color, especially with colors I like a lot.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> 3 flos in ocean: tassel satchel, quilted shopper and Bristol...And tempted by a regular flo satchel and Kingston
> 
> 
> 2 flos in red: smith and twisted strap hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in teal: domed buckle satchel and twisted strap hobo
> 
> 
> 3 flos in natural: smith, side pocket hobo and med toggle hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in t-moro: smith and med hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in white/natural: smith and side pocket hobo
> 
> 
> 2 flos in chesnut: side pocket hobo and zip flap foldover
> 
> 
> 2 flos in navy: tab satchel and small flo satchel
> 
> 
> 4 flos in black: Full flap saddle bag, Kingston hobo, domed pocket satchel and small flo satchel
> 
> 
> I think those are all my multiples of the same color ...oops... Don't tell DH




MaryBel, I'm bowing to you right now....


----------



## Twoboyz

Vintagepleasure said:


> Ahhh Berry is here & I am so happy with my color choice & the size.
> 
> 
> 
> I will need a smaller one as well... not so much need but want. I am so addicted.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a small gripe I just don't know if its worth me returning there are two small spots of discoloring. It doesn't bother me now but I do worry about the long run. I did only pay one $159 so I could possibly look over it whats your opinion?




Ooohhhh she's so pretty! That is one intense color! I honestly can't see the spot in the bag and had to look really hard to see the other spot. I think it mint even out more as the bag patinas and ages. Congrats on a really pretty bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vintagepleasure said:


> I didn't even think about the texture! I was hoping to get a smooth one but I am happy with the way it looks now. I'm pretty easy to please I guess.



Your bag is GORGEOUS!!      That color is fabulous.  Congrats!!  (And I guess my eyes aren't too good; I don't see any flaws on that beauty.)


----------



## Springer

Omg! I received my salmon today! It has a very slight indention on the front but it's not enough to bother me in the least bit. Because the leather is gorgeous. I love it. I am so happy with it. It's not pebbled, it's smooth with an extremely ever so slight texture. And the most important thing........ It's uniform all over!!!! I also cannot get over how gorgeous the salmon color is. I will admit I was nervous when I ordered it. Now I see what everyone else is talking about when they explain how stunning the color is. It truly is. I am so happy that I was able to get this color before they sell out. I'll have to get pics later. I successfully hid the delivery from husband. My salmon was delivered at the same time my Silver (brand not color) jeans were. I grabbed the bag they came in while concealing the dooney box in our bushes. Will sneak pictures later.


----------



## Pixie RN

Springer said:


> Omg! I received my salmon today! It has a very slight indention on the front but it's not enough to bother me in the least bit. Because the leather is gorgeous. I love it. I am so happy with it. It's not pebbled, it's smooth with an extremely ever so slight texture. And the most important thing........ It's uniform all over!!!! I also cannot get over how gorgeous the salmon color is. I will admit I was nervous when I ordered it. Now I see what everyone else is talking about when they explain how stunning the color is. It truly is. I am so happy that I was able to get this color before they sell out. I'll have to get pics later. I successfully hid the delivery from husband. My salmon was delivered at the same time my Silver (brand not color) jeans were. I grabbed the bag they came in while concealing the dooney box in our bushes. Will sneak pictures later.



OMG, this so funny. Those bushes are great cover! :giggles:  We gotta do what we gotta do when it comes to our bags. Glad you got one you love! Looking forward to your pictures


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Omg! I received my salmon today! It has a very slight indention on the front but it's not enough to bother me in the least bit. Because the leather is gorgeous. I love it. I am so happy with it. It's not pebbled, it's smooth with an extremely ever so slight texture. And the most important thing........ It's uniform all over!!!! I also cannot get over how gorgeous the salmon color is. I will admit I was nervous when I ordered it. Now I see what everyone else is talking about when they explain how stunning the color is. It truly is. I am so happy that I was able to get this color before they sell out. I'll have to get pics later. I successfully hid the delivery from husband. My salmon was delivered at the same time my Silver (brand not color) jeans were. I grabbed the bag they came in while concealing the dooney box in our bushes. Will sneak pictures later.



Yay! Congrats! So happy you love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Omg! I received my salmon today! It has a very slight indention on the front but it's not enough to bother me in the least bit. Because the leather is gorgeous. I love it. I am so happy with it. It's not pebbled, it's smooth with an extremely ever so slight texture. And the most important thing........ It's uniform all over!!!! I also cannot get over how gorgeous the salmon color is. I will admit I was nervous when I ordered it. Now I see what everyone else is talking about when they explain how stunning the color is. It truly is. I am so happy that I was able to get this color before they sell out. I'll have to get pics later. I successfully hid the delivery from husband. My salmon was delivered at the same time my Silver (brand not color) jeans were. I grabbed the bag they came in while concealing the dooney box in our bushes. Will sneak pictures later.




I'm seriously cracking up right now! But how are you going to carry that beautiful bag without hubby noticing?  That color demands attention! 
I'm glad you love her and you got a good looking one.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Omg! I received my salmon today! It has a very slight indention on the front but it's not enough to bother me in the least bit. Because the leather is gorgeous. I love it. I am so happy with it. It's not pebbled, it's smooth with an extremely ever so slight texture. And the most important thing........ It's uniform all over!!!! I also cannot get over how gorgeous the salmon color is. I will admit I was nervous when I ordered it. Now I see what everyone else is talking about when they explain how stunning the color is. It truly is. I am so happy that I was able to get this color before they sell out. I'll have to get pics later. I successfully hid the delivery from husband. My salmon was delivered at the same time my Silver (brand not color) jeans were. I grabbed the bag they came in while concealing the dooney box in our bushes. Will sneak pictures later.



Hahahahaha, duck in the bushes 

Yes, salmon is gorgeous color. And I see you got the same texture as mine and Pcans- the one that doesnt  need a lot of care. I really do think leather in certain colors is just different.


----------



## Springer

I tried to capture his color and texture by taking pictures with flash and no flash. The sun is not right with the way it's shinning in the room I hid in to take the pictures so while pictures without flash capture his beautiful leather, they wash out his beautiful color. I feel like the ones with the flash capture his true, exquisite color.


----------



## Springer

This is not a $139 bag. This is a $398 bag. I got lucky.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I tried to capture his color and texture by taking pictures with flash and no flash. The sun is not right with the way it's shinning in the room I hid in to take the pictures so while pictures without flash capture his beautiful leather, they wash out his beautiful color. I feel like the ones with the flash capture his true, exquisite color.
> 
> View attachment 2725061
> 
> View attachment 2725063
> 
> View attachment 2725064
> 
> View attachment 2725065
> 
> View attachment 2725066
> 
> View attachment 2725067
> 
> View attachment 2725068
> 
> View attachment 2725069
> 
> View attachment 2725072
> 
> View attachment 2725073




Wow, how different the camera is capturing it in different light. You guys are killing me with these salmon bags! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

I am going to save him until the weather gets cool. When it stays the temperature where I consistently wear my jeans, that is when I will bring him out. For now he will slumber in a pillow case. ZzzzzzzzZ


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, how different the camera is capturing it in different light. You guys are killing me with these salmon bags! That is gorgeous!




I know. I did not have good natural light in that room. The dark pictures almost make him look like his color is natural. And how close his leather is to my completely smooth natural. 

All I can say is this: I was iffy about the salmon color but since I didn't have that color and he was $139, I wanted to give him a try. I am so glad I did. If anyone is on the fence about salmon, I am now joining the ranks of those who praise his stunning color and recommend to jump on it before they sell out.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! Congrats! So happy you love her!




Thank you!


----------



## Springer

Pixie RN said:


> OMG, this so funny. Those bushes are great cover! :giggles:  We gotta do what we gotta do when it comes to our bags. Glad you got one you love! Looking forward to your pictures




You are absolutely correct. We have to do what we must when it comes to our bags. Husband does not understand what a sale this is and since it includes my all time favorite style of bag, the reg flo satchel, I feel like I would really be passing up such a opportunity to get colors I don't have. 

Yes those bushes were in such a strategic location for my quick maneuver. The UPS man was looking on from his vehicle as he watched me stuff the box he just delivered to my front door deep within the bowels of my front yard bushes. I have no clue what that man thought of what he saw.


----------



## Pixie RN

Your pictures are amazing. The darker ones look like a totally different bag. The salmon color is luscious. I have it in orange which I thought was pretty, but this puts orange to shame. I know you will enjoy carrying her when fall rolls around.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> This is not a $139 bag. This is a $398 bag. I got lucky.


Why did you pay fp?


----------



## Pixie RN

Springer said:


> You are absolutely correct. We have to do what we must when it comes to our bags. Husband does not understand what a sale this is and since it includes my all time favorite style of bag, the reg flo satchel, I feel like I would really be passing up such a opportunity to get colors I don't have.
> 
> Yes those bushes were in such a strategic location for my quick maneuver. The UPS man was looking on from his vehicle as he watched me stuff the box he just delivered to my front door deep within the bowels of my front yard bushes. I have no clue what that man thought of what he saw.



Girl,
I want you on my team any day! You are a quick thinker to say the least. Something tells me this probably isn't the first time the "guys in brown shorts" have seen things like this. Enjoy, we're only gonna live once


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Why did you pay fp?



She meant she got $398 quality lol its an outlet bag

Springer... I'm so happy for you. It is tdf!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Hahahahaha, duck in the bushes
> 
> Yes, salmon is gorgeous color. And I see you got the same texture as mine and Pcans- the one that doesnt  need a lot of care. I really do think leather in certain colors is just different.



I was so excited about the kind of leather he came with.  Don't get me wrong, I love the pebbled ones and the vibrant colors and soft and slouchy feel and look that comes with them but I also like having this smooth of one because my natural is the only other smooth one I have. My ocean with pockets is smooth but as far as reg flo satchels go I just had the one. Good to have variety. I do kinda hope that my violet is pebbled.  I saw a picture of a pebbled one and it was gorgeous. But for $159, as long as it doesn't look like a malformed booger I'll be happy.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I am going to save him until the weather gets cool. When it stays the temperature where I consistently wear my jeans, that is when I will bring him out. For now he will slumber in a pillow case. ZzzzzzzzZ



II carried my salmon the other day for the first time with dark jeans.. no transfer, but still check yours the first time you pair them up. Just to be on the safe side. Mine is conditioned and sprayed  with Garde.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> But for $159, as long as it doesn't look like a malformed booger I'll be happy.




Rotflmao!!!!!  Lolllololo!  I actually had a taupe one that looked like that so it's not far off from reality.


----------



## Springer

Was thinking about ordering a Kingston if they're still on sale for cheap but don't know if the size would work for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> She meant she got $398 quality lol its an outlet bag
> 
> Springer... I'm so happy for you. It is tdf!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh. Ok. I love it. Its pruddddddy


----------



## Springer

Then I think about maybe getting a bone reg flo satchel since they're still 60% but I don't know how easily that color gets dirty. I have 2 jack Russell's, a 6 year old and a husband so my bags come into danger zones quite often.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Was thinking about ordering a Kingston if they're still on sale for cheap but don't know if the size would work for me.



As far as the kingston... I am NOT a big bag girl. This bag IS big... I can fit everything I ever carry with me all at once and still have room left over. It's looks great just carrying my wallet and makeup case too lol BUT... when you pick it up by the handle you will feel the weight, but when you put the bag on your shoulder then you won't feel the weight. It's MAGIC! 

The kingston has become one of my favorite bags of ALL time. I love this thing!

And I agree with Pcan... thanks TB for getting the craze started!


----------



## Springer

Pixie RN said:


> Your pictures are amazing. The darker ones look like a totally different bag. The salmon color is luscious. I have it in orange which I thought was pretty, but this puts orange to shame. I know you will enjoy carrying her when fall rolls around.



Thank you


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Then I think about maybe getting a bone reg flo satchel since they're still 60% but I don't know how easily that color gets dirty. I have 2 jack Russell's, a 6 year old and a husband so my bags come into danger zones quite often.




Darling, Kingston is on sale in ocean blue 65% off, 60% off in bone, white/trim, violet, baby pink.

Im actually thinking of getting the Kingston in ocean blue. I would love the bone, but Im just scarred about dye transfer. In a shoulder bag- since it would be a bag to go shopping and run errands- I dont want to have to baby it, or worry about dye transfer etc.


----------



## Springer

Pixie RN said:


> Girl,
> I want you on my team any day! You are a quick thinker to say the least. Something tells me this probably isn't the first time the "guys in brown shorts" have seen things like this. Enjoy, we're only gonna live once



Lol. They have probably seen a lot of interesting stuff!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> She meant she got $398 quality lol its an outlet bag
> 
> Springer... I'm so happy for you. It is tdf!



Thank you. I can't wait until the weather cools off. I love fall and winter the most anyways!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Then I think about maybe getting a bone reg flo satchel since they're still 60% but I don't know how easily that color gets dirty. I have 2 jack Russell's, a 6 year old and a husband so my bags come into danger zones quite often.




I have the large Bone Flo and it's just like my salmon... Smooth and pretty much care free. I've worn both bags with jeans and black and no transfer. But again, I think the carefreeness depends on the color. Example... Every Natural that I've seen is very scratched up no matter if it's smooth or pebbly. Mine have not been treated.


----------



## Springer

Does anyone know what bubble gum pink looks like in the dillen leather? Is it a really light, soft pink or is it "obviously" pink as in bolder than a baby powder pink.


----------



## Springer

Forgot to post picture of my new colorful little friend. I have always loved this signature rainbow pattern and the rainbow zipper that they have. He also is in hiding.


----------



## Springer

I was pleasantly surprised. When I ordered him, I knew he would be smaller than what I'm used to but once I was able to physically look at him and put my stuff in and have it all fit, it made me want the one in black too. I want too many daggone bags.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Forgot to post picture of my new colorful little friend. I have always loved this signature rainbow pattern and the rainbow zipper that they have. He also is in hiding.
> 
> View attachment 2725174
> 
> View attachment 2725175



How much was this beauty?


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> How much was this beauty?



I am not sure. It was a surprise gift from my mom. I'm only hiding him because I don't want to hear lip about how I already have too many handbags. I don't think my mother knows of outlet prices as I don't discuss my obsession with her so I wouldn't be surprised if she paid full price for it.

Edit: I am very excited for my accessories that are in this same pattern to arrive. I got the black rainbow multi in the continental clutch and the large and small clear rainbow pattern cosmetic cases. I want to call and see if they have any other accessory in the rainbow multi that I don't have.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I tried to capture his color and texture by taking pictures with flash and no flash. The sun is not right with the way it's shinning in the room I hid in to take the pictures so while pictures without flash capture his beautiful leather, they wash out his beautiful color. I feel like the ones with the flash capture his true, exquisite color.
> 
> View attachment 2725061
> 
> View attachment 2725063
> 
> View attachment 2725064
> 
> View attachment 2725065
> 
> View attachment 2725066
> 
> View attachment 2725067
> 
> View attachment 2725068
> 
> View attachment 2725069
> 
> View attachment 2725072
> 
> View attachment 2725073





Springer said:


> Forgot to post picture of my new colorful little friend. I have always loved this signature rainbow pattern and the rainbow zipper that they have. He also is in hiding.
> 
> View attachment 2725174
> 
> View attachment 2725175




2 more beauties! Congrats!
I must stop coming to this thread...it's too tempting!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> 2 more beauties! Congrats!
> I must stop coming to this thread...it's too tempting!


I know right. I just got email with what colors are still in warehouse at 50. 60 and 65 off. I need two of those colors. Lololol


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I know right. I just got email with what colors are still in warehouse at 50. 60 and 65 off. I need two of those colors. Lololol




GF, we are in the same boat. I'm so tempted to get another ocean (and I already have 3) and then I see the colors I don't have and get tempted to get one of those too. Too much damage between Dooneys and Coaches.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> GF, we are in the same boat. I'm so tempted to get another ocean (and I already have 3) and then I see the colors I don't have and get tempted to get one of those too. Too much damage between Dooneys and Coaches.



Stoppppppp. I lovvvvvve ocean but i have cobalt lilly
Shoot. I want strawberry. Ocean. Salmon and violet.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I know right. I just got email with what colors are still in warehouse at 50. 60 and 65 off. I need two of those colors. Lololol



If you don't mind typing it out, what colors are still available at the 60% and 65%??? I want this email too!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stoppppppp. I lovvvvvve ocean but i have cobalt lilly
> Shoot. I want strawberry. Ocean. Salmon and violet.



I vote for the salmon and/or violet!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> I tried to capture his color and texture by taking pictures with flash and no flash. The sun is not right with the way it's shinning in the room I hid in to take the pictures so while pictures without flash capture his beautiful leather, they wash out his beautiful color. I feel like the ones with the flash capture his true, exquisite color.
> 
> View attachment 2725061
> 
> View attachment 2725063
> 
> View attachment 2725064
> 
> View attachment 2725065
> 
> View attachment 2725066
> 
> View attachment 2725067
> 
> View attachment 2725068
> 
> View attachment 2725069
> 
> View attachment 2725072
> 
> View attachment 2725073




Soo beautiful !! I fully regret not sending mine back cause of the difference in texture . I obsess over my new bag for awhile that even if it's not perfect I don't wanna wait another while to send it back and get another one . Yours is such a beauty ! I can't wait to see your violet, I'm thinking I might order it ! This thread is soo hard to resist !!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stoppppppp. I lovvvvvve ocean but i have cobalt lilly
> Shoot. I want strawberry. Ocean. Salmon and violet.





You can have more than one!


Blue bags are my kryptonite. I have cobalt carrie, cobalt duffle, cobalt saffiano tote, the poppy colorblock satchel in blue , cobalt Lindsey. Blue is to me what Brown is to Sarah (MiaBorsa) and Red to SIU Mom(RuedeNesle).


I want strawberry but maybe in the small since I have red in the big one and considering ocean in the big one but I have the tassel satchel, so probably is not a good idea.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> As far as the kingston... I am NOT a big bag girl. This bag IS big... I can fit everything I ever carry with me all at once and still have room left over. It's looks great just carrying my wallet and makeup case too lol BUT... when you pick it up by the handle you will feel the weight, but when you put the bag on your shoulder then you won't feel the weight. It's MAGIC!
> 
> The kingston has become one of my favorite bags of ALL time. I love this thing!
> 
> And I agree with Pcan... thanks TB for getting the craze started!




You guys give me too much credit   I don't think I could have described this bag better, GG. Magic...I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Forgot to post picture of my new colorful little friend. I have always loved this signature rainbow pattern and the rainbow zipper that they have. He also is in hiding.
> 
> View attachment 2725174
> 
> View attachment 2725175



I am LMAO at your purses in Witness Protection!!    You got some beauties!!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> If you don't mind typing it out, what colors are still available at the 60% and 65%??? I want this email too!



You have it on the deals thread. 65s are ocean blue, salmon and strawberry. 60s are bone, pink, violet.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> I am LMAO at your purses in Witness Protection!!    You got some beauties!!  Congrats and enjoy.



Omg that is the perfect description of what is going on here! My purses are indeed in the witness protection program!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stoppppppp. I lovvvvvve ocean but i have cobalt lilly
> 
> Shoot. I want strawberry. Ocean. Salmon and violet.




I have ocean, bone and salmon, so u get Violet and strawberry and we can share. Haha


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> You have it on the deals thread. 65s are ocean blue, salmon and strawberry. 60s are bone, pink, violet.



Found it.  Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have ocean, bone and salmon, so u get Violet and strawberry and we can share. Haha


 
What if WE get them both and we will be TWINS


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What if WE get them both and we will be TWINS




That may be better huh??? Lol. 

U stingy!!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

I need that strawberry


----------



## Redwood Forest

I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.


----------



## Bobetta

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.




Aww! Welcome!! How exciting - a new bag AND a great price. Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.




Welcome!  Congrats on getting your ivy satchel! I have the small and I love it. Would love to see a picture when she arrives.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.


Ya welcome lady


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.



Welcome to the Dooney bin! Where it's normal to love your bags just a little too much! Lol 

Congrats on the great buy and I hope you'll share pics with us when she arrives


----------



## G.Allyn

Welcome!

Do post your pic when your great bag at a great price arrives.  The people here are very nice and helpful.  I have found a few handbags in the last couple of months at 70% off, thanks to people on PF who gave me the heads up.


----------



## Nebo

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.



Welcome! You picked the perfect starter bag  Ivy is gorgeous!


----------



## Vicmarie

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.




Welcome!!


----------



## Vicmarie

I am sooo anxious for Springers violet pix tomorrow !!!!


----------



## lenie

I ordered the Florentine Chelsea in grey. Can't wait for it to come. I want the regular Flo satchel in grey too.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> I am sooo anxious for Springers violet pix tomorrow !!!!



Thank you! I am excited and nervous about the ups man arriving! Don't think I'll get as lucky as I did the other day about concealing my bounty. But I do promise to get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## MaryBel

Redwood Forest said:


> I just joined and I want to thank crazyforcoach09 for the heads up on the large Florentine ivy satchel at 65% off.  I've been wanting that bag for ages and today I could afford it at that price!  I'm waiting for the email confirmation that she's on her way.  I am SO happy!  Thanks to all on this board for sharing your knowledge about (and your passion for) Dooneys.





Welcome and congrats on your new ivy satchel. I got the same one a couple of weeks ago and I'm so glad I did. It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## Nebo

lenie said:


> I ordered the Florentine Chelsea in grey. Can't wait for it to come. I want the regular Flo satchel in grey too.



Im gonna be waiting for pics on this one!


----------



## Springer

My regular violet flo has arrived. I was  in the bathroom when I heard my husband bellow, "the UPS man is here! I can tell from here he's carrying a Dooney box!".  Well poo poo. Oh well. There would be no hiding this color anyway so it wasn't like I could simply slip it into rotation. I open my box to find one of, if not THE most, important, required things I must have when getting a handbag...... It was wrapped up like Fort Knox and you could tell I was the first person to ever lay hands on this bag. The color is BOLD I must say. Like the salmon, I was worried about not liking the color but also with this I was worried it would be to bold and bright for me. It is bold and bright but I LOVE it. I know I had said I hoped it would be pebbled, it has a texture to it, not as pebbled as I had hoped but I like the way his leather looks. For the most part he is uniform, no excessive funky leather. Even his bottom is beautiful. I love him. He will bring big personality to my collection of hooded sweatshirts and jeans!! I had the curtains opened completely however it is raining here. I took pics with and without flash. I know this color is "violet" but honestly it feels more pink than purple.


----------



## Springer

Thought it might be a good idea to show him beside my lavender since the lavender is truly purple. This made me want to gather all my bags and take a pic of them all at the same time but for now, these are just the ones I keep in the hallway closet. Teal, ocean, lavender and violet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> My regular violet flo has arrived. I was  in the bathroom when I heard my husband bellow, "the UPS man is here! I can tell from here he's carrying a Dooney box!".  Well poo poo. Oh well. There would be no hiding this color anyway so it wasn't like I could simply slip it into rotation. I open my box to find one of, if not THE most, important, required things I must have when getting a handbag...... It was wrapped up like Fort Knox and you could tell I was the first person to ever lay hands on this bag. The color is BOLD I must say. Like the salmon, I was worried about not liking the color but also with this I was worried it would be to bold and bright for me. It is bold and bright but I LOVE it. I know I had said I hoped it would be pebbled, it has a texture to it, not as pebbled as I had hoped but I like the way his leather looks. For the most part he is uniform, no excessive funky leather. Even his bottom is beautiful. I love him. He will bring big personality to my collection of hooded sweatshirts and jeans!! I had the curtains opened completely however it is raining here. I took pics with and without flash. I know this color is "violet" but honestly it feels more pink than purple.
> 
> View attachment 2727185
> 
> View attachment 2727186
> 
> View attachment 2727191
> 
> View attachment 2727192
> 
> View attachment 2727197
> 
> View attachment 2727198
> 
> View attachment 2727199
> 
> View attachment 2727201
> 
> View attachment 2727202


Omg omg i neeeeed violet. Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> My regular violet flo has arrived. I was  in the bathroom when I heard my husband bellow, "the UPS man is here! I can tell from here he's carrying a Dooney box!".  Well poo poo. Oh well. There would be no hiding this color anyway so it wasn't like I could simply slip it into rotation. I open my box to find one of, if not THE most, important, required things I must have when getting a handbag...... It was wrapped up like Fort Knox and you could tell I was the first person to ever lay hands on this bag. The color is BOLD I must say. Like the salmon, I was worried about not liking the color but also with this I was worried it would be to bold and bright for me. It is bold and bright but I LOVE it. I know I had said I hoped it would be pebbled, it has a texture to it, not as pebbled as I had hoped but I like the way his leather looks. For the most part he is uniform, no excessive funky leather. Even his bottom is beautiful. I love him. He will bring big personality to my collection of hooded sweatshirts and jeans!! I had the curtains opened completely however it is raining here. I took pics with and without flash. I know this color is "violet" but honestly it feels more pink than purple.
> 
> View attachment 2727185
> 
> View attachment 2727186
> 
> View attachment 2727191
> 
> View attachment 2727192
> 
> View attachment 2727197
> 
> View attachment 2727198
> 
> View attachment 2727199
> 
> View attachment 2727201
> 
> View attachment 2727202



Uh oh....busted!!!   Oh well, if it's raining you don't want to be stashing boxes in the hedges.     Your new bag is gorgeous.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh my gosh!  Gorgeous! It's got that nice texture like my violet Kingston and some other salmon bags we've seen. It's the one that doesn't scratch easily. You've got a great collection if colors! I hope hubby wasn't too mad.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> My regular violet flo has arrived. I was  in the bathroom when I heard my husband bellow, "the UPS man is here! I can tell from here he's carrying a Dooney box!".  Well poo poo. Oh well. There would be no hiding this color anyway so it wasn't like I could simply slip it into rotation. I open my box to find one of, if not THE most, important, required things I must have when getting a handbag...... It was wrapped up like Fort Knox and you could tell I was the first person to ever lay hands on this bag. The color is BOLD I must say. Like the salmon, I was worried about not liking the color but also with this I was worried it would be to bold and bright for me. It is bold and bright but I LOVE it. I know I had said I hoped it would be pebbled, it has a texture to it, not as pebbled as I had hoped but I like the way his leather looks. For the most part he is uniform, no excessive funky leather. Even his bottom is beautiful. I love him. He will bring big personality to my collection of hooded sweatshirts and jeans!! I had the curtains opened completely however it is raining here. I took pics with and without flash. I know this color is "violet" but honestly it feels more pink than purple.
> 
> View attachment 2727185
> 
> View attachment 2727186
> 
> View attachment 2727191
> 
> View attachment 2727192
> 
> View attachment 2727197
> 
> View attachment 2727198
> 
> View attachment 2727199
> 
> View attachment 2727201
> 
> View attachment 2727202



I would call this color Wild orchid!

Did I not say it's gonnaa melt the freeze off the coming winter months?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to show him beside my lavender since the lavender is truly purple. This made me want to gather all my bags and take a pic of them all at the same time but for now, these are just the ones I keep in the hallway closet. Teal, ocean, lavender and violet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727212
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727213
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727215




Uhhhh... I'm speechless!!!!! Guurl, those bags are gorgeous. Love the texture. It's like my Salmon and Bine Flo's. Love them!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all for your compliments on Mr. Bold! I feel like I got VERY lucky with my salmon and violet. I can't believe I got these level of  quality bags in the brand spankin' new shape they came in with the wonderful semi-smooth uniform leather for the price I paid. 

Feeling fully satisfied, I now turn my attention to accessories to put in the beautiful bags!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> My regular violet flo has arrived. I was  in the bathroom when I heard my husband bellow, "the UPS man is here! I can tell from here he's carrying a Dooney box!".  Well poo poo. Oh well. There would be no hiding this color anyway so it wasn't like I could simply slip it into rotation. I open my box to find one of, if not THE most, important, required things I must have when getting a handbag...... It was wrapped up like Fort Knox and you could tell I was the first person to ever lay hands on this bag. The color is BOLD I must say. Like the salmon, I was worried about not liking the color but also with this I was worried it would be to bold and bright for me. It is bold and bright but I LOVE it. I know I had said I hoped it would be pebbled, it has a texture to it, not as pebbled as I had hoped but I like the way his leather looks. For the most part he is uniform, no excessive funky leather. Even his bottom is beautiful. I love him. He will bring big personality to my collection of hooded sweatshirts and jeans!! I had the curtains opened completely however it is raining here. I took pics with and without flash. I know this color is "violet" but honestly it feels more pink than purple.
> 
> View attachment 2727185
> 
> View attachment 2727186
> 
> View attachment 2727191
> View attachment 2727192
> 
> View attachment 2727197
> 
> View attachment 2727198
> 
> View attachment 2727199
> 
> View attachment 2727201
> 
> View attachment 2727202





She is gorgeous! I have her cousin the pocket satchel in this color. Love your collection!
Congrats!


----------



## Springer

Thank you. One day I will post a picture of everyone. I would love to see how all the colors look against each other.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to show him beside my lavender since the lavender is truly purple. This made me want to gather all my bags and take a pic of them all at the same time but for now, these are just the ones I keep in the hallway closet. Teal, ocean, lavender and violet
> 
> View attachment 2727212
> 
> View attachment 2727213
> 
> View attachment 2727215



So beautiful! Look at that lavender! I love the violet. Maybe I'll get one by the end of this year in that color. I would like to own it in double pocket style I think.

Will see. Im on a ban until further notice/awesome sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the violet,  and yes,  I agree it's more pink than purple.  I have the violet in the Bristol.  Also love your lavender satchel.  Those are my colors.   Enjoy using them.


----------



## lenie

MyFlorentine Chelsea in grey just shipped. I also ordered the Floretine Buckley in grey with T-Moro trim. On e I get the regular satchel in grey, I think my grey obsession will be over. I hope...


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on Mr. Bold! I feel like I got VERY lucky with my salmon and violet. I can't believe I got these level of  quality bags in the brand spankin' new shape they came in with the wonderful semi-smooth uniform leather for the price I paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling fully satisfied, I now turn my attention to accessories to put in the beautiful bags!




Sooo beautiful !!! I feel like it need her too !!!


----------



## Redwood Forest

Thank you all for such a warm and friendly welcome!  I will definitely figure out how to post a pic when she arrives.

You guys have some great collections going.  Springer, that violet is to die for.  And I get everyone's love for grey.  Can't wait to see the new bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbags ladies.   I think that some colors,   like grey or violet (and there are others) need to be purchased when they are available.  These colors seem to be around for only 1 season.  If we want them,  we have to get them before they disappear and another color is introduced for the next season.  A few years ago it was moss.... only made a brief and limited appearance.   Of course,  if you wait long enough,  the color will come back.   My dark grey Dillen I satchel,  purchase quite a few years ago,  is now back in style.


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> My regular violet flo has arrived. I was  in the bathroom when I heard my husband bellow, "the UPS man is here! I can tell from here he's carrying a Dooney box!".  Well poo poo. Oh well. There would be no hiding this color anyway so it wasn't like I could simply slip it into rotation. I open my box to find one of, if not THE most, important, required things I must have when getting a handbag...... It was wrapped up like Fort Knox and you could tell I was the first person to ever lay hands on this bag. The color is BOLD I must say. Like the salmon, I was worried about not liking the color but also with this I was worried it would be to bold and bright for me. It is bold and bright but I LOVE it. I know I had said I hoped it would be pebbled, it has a texture to it, not as pebbled as I had hoped but I like the way his leather looks. For the most part he is uniform, no excessive funky leather. Even his bottom is beautiful. I love him. He will bring big personality to my collection of hooded sweatshirts and jeans!! I had the curtains opened completely however it is raining here. I took pics with and without flash. I know this color is "violet" but honestly it feels more pink than purple.
> 
> View attachment 2727185
> 
> View attachment 2727186
> 
> View attachment 2727191
> 
> View attachment 2727192
> 
> View attachment 2727197
> 
> View attachment 2727198
> 
> View attachment 2727199
> 
> View attachment 2727201
> 
> View attachment 2727202




Beautiful & perfect - Life doesn't get any better!



Springer said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to show him beside my lavender since the lavender is truly purple. This made me want to gather all my bags and take a pic of them all at the same time but for now, these are just the ones I keep in the hallway closet. Teal, ocean, lavender and violet
> 
> View attachment 2727212
> 
> View attachment 2727213
> 
> View attachment 2727215


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Forgot to post picture of my new colorful little friend. I have always loved this signature rainbow pattern and the rainbow zipper that they have. He also is in hiding.
> 
> View attachment 2725174
> 
> View attachment 2725175




Love this style bag in the CC & the rainbow zip - such a collector bag -Congrtats


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> I tried to capture his color and texture by taking pictures with flash and no flash. The sun is not right with the way it's shinning in the room I hid in to take the pictures so while pictures without flash capture his beautiful leather, they wash out his beautiful color. I feel like the ones with the flash capture his true, exquisite color.
> 
> View attachment 2725061
> 
> View attachment 2725063
> 
> View attachment 2725064
> 
> View attachment 2725065
> 
> View attachment 2725066
> 
> View attachment 2725067
> 
> View attachment 2725068
> 
> View attachment 2725069
> 
> View attachment 2725072
> 
> View attachment 2725073




Springer you are on a roll!!!!
BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> Love this style bag in the CC & the rainbow zip - such a collector bag -Congrtats



I love the rainbow colors. I have the rainbow signature in the phone/CC wallet in white. Arriving Monday should be the rainbow continental wallet in black and the clear rainbow cosmetic cases in small and large. I am excited. I don't know if they still sell the rainbow signature in the regular wristlet or not. I would love if they had a coin case in it. That's one thing on my accessory list that I want, a dooney coin case.


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> Springer you are on a roll!!!!
> BEAUTIFUL



I got so lucky with my salmon. He's beautiful. I have him and my violet tucked away to start using when cold weather arrives. I love cold weather.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> I got so lucky with my salmon. He's beautiful. I have him and my violet tucked away to start using when cold weather arrives. I love cold weather.



I'm glad someone does.  I love Thanksgiving and Christmas time.  Winter here lasts too long because it seems to L-I-N-G-E-R


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm glad someone does.  I love Thanksgiving and Christmas time.  Winter here lasts too long because it seems to L-I-N-G-E-R



I truly do. I am happiest when I'm living in my hooded sweatshirts, Silver jeans, yoga pants (old navy has awesome plus size ones) and my UGGS and EMUS. My husband dislikes my boots with a passion and wishes he could do away with them. If only he would get a pair of his own he would understand. But that is me in my ideal habitat, walking outside and seeing your breath when you breathe, unable to stay outside unless you have on a jacket and long pants. Now I have beautiful handbags to go with my normal attire. Argh. Makes me wish summer would hurry up and end, I miss the sting of the cold.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I truly do. I am happiest when I'm living in my hooded sweatshirts, Silver jeans, yoga pants (old navy has awesome plus size ones) and my UGGS and EMUS. My husband dislikes my boots with a passion and wishes he could do away with them. If only he would get a pair of his own he would understand. But that is me in my ideal habitat, walking outside and seeing your breath when you breathe, unable to stay outside unless you have on a jacket and long pants. Now I have beautiful handbags to go with my normal attire. Argh. Makes me wish summer would hurry up and end, I miss the sting of the cold.



Lol! While I despise the cold I also love sweatshirt and jeans weather. That's what I love about these bags... no matter what you wear they bring you up a notch. I bought the marine Kingston just for my fall/winter denim and boots wardrobe, but I couldn't wait to carry her.


----------



## Springer

I have very little experience with expensive handbags but am I correct in thinking that it's hard to beat the size and quality of a dooney regular florentine satchel for the sale price of $139-$159? All that nice leather on that big bag and that's the sale price. Do other expensive handbag brands have as big of deals that dooney has at their outlets?

Edit: example: does michael kors outlets have deals this good on their stuff?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have very little experience with expensive handbags but am I correct in thinking that it's hard to beat the size and quality of a dooney regular florentine satchel for the sale price of $139-$159? All that nice leather on that big bag and that's the sale price. Do other expensive handbag brands have as big of deals that dooney has at their outlets?
> 
> Edit: example: does michael kors outlets have deals this good on their stuff?



These Dooney deals at 65% off are incredible.  The quality for the price is too good to be true.  I don't know much about Michael Kors, but the deals I've seen at my local outlet store are not that great.  I would suggest maybe checking the Michael Kors forum to see if they have a deals thread.  Maybe you can find some information on there.  Good luck.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> These Dooney deals at 65% off are incredible.  The quality for the price is too good to be true.  I don't know much about Michael Kors, but the deals I've seen at my local outlet store are not that great.  I would suggest maybe checking the Michael Kors forum to see if they have a deals thread.  Maybe you can find some information on there.  Good luck.



Not even the annual tent sale in CT comes close to the deep discounts at the outlets. Looking at the 2013 tent sale YT vids, the discounts range from 30% off to 50% off. I didn't see anything more than that.  Of course, there's a tent full of all styles to choose from--and long lines to stand in. Don't forget there's also wind, rain, or snow to contend with.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Not even the annual tent sale in CT comes close to the deep discounts at the outlets. Looking at the 2013 tent sale YT vids, the discounts range from 30% off to 50% off. I didn't see anything more than that.  Of course, there's a tent full of all styles to choose from--and long lines to stand in. Don't forget there's also wind, rain, or snow to contend with.




I remember watching the tent sale video when I was new to Dooney and not on the forum yet thinking that would be my dream trip. I guess I've learned there are better deals and easier ways to get them. I have to admit it might be kind of fun in a bonding sort of way, kind of like Black Friday sales.   lol! I could do without the cold and especially the rain and the cold though.


----------



## Springer

My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.


----------



## Springer

I'm so happy I have multiple Dooney accessories to use in all my bags now!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362



Cute accessories! I wanted to get that clear DB cosmetic case at the outlet, but they were all out. They has so many when I was there the week before. I got the floral one instead. Love the quality. The wallet is so cute!


----------



## StillPooh

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362


I love those! In case I haven't mentioned it, my initials are DB. So I have a special fondness for the signature pieces.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I have very little experience with expensive handbags but am I correct in thinking that it's hard to beat the size and quality of a dooney regular florentine satchel for the sale price of $139-$159? All that nice leather on that big bag and that's the sale price. Do other expensive handbag brands have as big of deals that dooney has at their outlets?
> 
> Edit: example: does michael kors outlets have deals this good on their stuff?




I think the current deals at Dooney are the best! To find Florentines at 60-65% off is just awesome!  I've never found such a good deal at MK. I think I have actually bought only 2 bags at the MK outlet. I've found good deals at coach, but they are more difficult to find.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362





Love your goodies! Twins on the wallet. I have the small cosmetic but in black instead of clear. I need to get the big one too!


----------



## Springer

StillPooh said:


> I love those! In case I haven't mentioned it, my initials are DB. So I have a special fondness for the signature pieces.



Oh man that's awesome! So it's like everything is custom made for you!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362



Yay! I love happy endings! And that wallet will match all of your bags lol


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Love your goodies! Twins on the wallet. I have the small cosmetic but in black instead of clear. I need to get the big one too!



I love this wallet. I love the multi color and the way it feels in my hands. I love both cosmetic cases I'm just trying to find a way to incorporate both into my bag. That large one is quite big and with everything else I have in my bag, I might end up using it as my main cosmetic case for my makeup I keep at my house or just put all my loose items in it. I really would like another in the clear small but I think my purse and purse accessories fund is pretty much done if I want a new pair of boots.  I know how that goes though, as soon as I say "no more" , before I turn around I have another shipment on its way. The entire top of my closet is lined with reg flo satchels in white pillow cases though. Every time I go to order something else, I run to my bedroom and look at that to try to stop myself!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Cute accessories! I wanted to get that clear DB cosmetic case at the outlet, but they were all out. They has so many when I was there the week before. I got the floral one instead. Love the quality. The wallet is so cute!



Thank you! I like that floral case too. I would have got that one if I wasn't so obsessed with the multi!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I love this wallet. I love the multi color and the way it feels in my hands. I love both cosmetic cases I'm just trying to find a way to incorporate both into my bag. That large one is quite big and with everything else I have in my bag, I might end up using it as my main cosmetic case for my makeup I keep at my house or just put all my loose items in it. I really would like another in the clear small but I think my purse and purse accessories fund is pretty much done if I want a new pair of boots.  I know how that goes though, as soon as I say "no more" , before I turn around I have another shipment on its way. The entire top of my closet is lined with reg flo satchels in white pillow cases though. Every time I go to order something else, I run to my bedroom and look at that to try to stop myself!



It doesn't help lol you'll always be able to picture ONE MORE bag in there lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362



CUTE!!!   Congrats on your new accessories.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE!!!   Congrats on your new accessories.



Thank you. This is the first time I have had matching name brand stuff.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I'm so happy I have multiple Dooney accessories to use in all my bags now!




I love your little goodies!! I have both those clear cosmetic cases and I LOOOVE them. I use the larger one as a bag organizer in my larger bags and it works out fine!! Enjoy you new goodies. &#128515;


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I love your little goodies!! I have both those clear cosmetic cases and I LOOOVE them. I use the larger one as a bag organizer in my larger bags and it works out fine!! Enjoy you new goodies. &#128515;



Thank you. One of your videos was actually the place where I first saw and fell in love with the cosmetic case.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you. One of your videos was actually the place where I first saw and fell in love with the cosmetic case.




I love being an enabler!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cheidel

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362


All are so cute, especially love the clear cosmetic pouches!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you. One of your videos was actually the place where I first saw and fell in love with the cosmetic case.



It was Pcan that made me find one too


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> It was Pcan that made me find one too



I so enjoy watching her videos and anyone else's that has dooney videos. I love watching hauls, reveals and especially seeing what people carry in their Dooney's. Love it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> I so enjoy watching her videos and anyone else's that has dooney videos. I love watching hauls, reveals and especially seeing what people carry in their Dooney's. Love it.




Is there a "what's in my bag "thread ? I love seeing that stuff too !


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone know how I can score a deal on a mini florentine satchel online until this weekend? I live in Canada so calling around to US outlet stores isn't really an option and neither is shopping in the states.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Is there a "what's in my bag "thread ? I love seeing that stuff too !



I'm not sure but that would be awesome to have in the Dooney section!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Is there a "what's in my bag "thread ? I love seeing that stuff too !




Yes there is one. It might be burried a little bit back a ways in the threads. There was some posting in it within the last couple of months.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Yes there is one. It might be burried a little bit back a ways in the threads. There was some posting in it within the last couple of months.




I'll have to search for it ! I rally only know how to search of the threads I've participated in already , might be time to explore TPF lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> I'll have to search for it ! I rally only know how to search of the threads I've participated in already , might be time to explore TPF lol




Wow , tons of typos ! Sorry !


----------



## lovethatduck

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone know how I can score a deal on a mini florentine satchel online until this weekend? I live in Canada so calling around to US outlet stores isn't really an option and neither is shopping in the states.



You do have to place a call--only if you think you can make the effort for a LAVENDER MINI SATCHEL  for $111. &#128519;&#9995;


----------



## Springer

Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink. Done. I'm done. I have to be done. I am serious. I am done.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink. Done. I'm done. I have to been done. I am serious. I am done.




Haha, congrats! I love this style in the pink. The brown Whipstitching really stand out and looks great with the pink.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink. Done. I'm done. I have to be done. I am serious. I am done.


Congrats


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink. Done. I'm done. I have to be done. I am serious. I am done.




Oh my congrats !!!! .........what sale btw ?!!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Oh my congrats !!!! .........what sale btw ?!!



The florentine sale on the certain colors. Got a bag for $177 that is normally $448 because of the baby pink color. I am excited.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> The florentine sale on the certain colors. Got a bag for $177 that is normally $448 because of the baby pink color. I am excited.


You will love the pink. I have the pink in the flo reg satchel and lovvvvvve her


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You will love the pink. I have the pink in the flo reg satchel and lovvvvvve her



I have seen your picture with her and I LOVE her!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I have seen your picture with her and I LOVE her!!!


Thnks. Cant wait to see yours


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> The florentine sale on the certain colors. Got a bag for $177 that is normally $448 because of the baby pink color. I am excited.




I didn't know it was ending on the 28 !


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink. Done. I'm done. I have to be done. I am serious. I am done.



Oh, I think that baby pink-- beyond words--  just cannot get another pink.  

You know a woman's work is never done!

(What do you think about the Ivy?)  I'm about to ruin myself.


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink.* Done. I'm done. I have to be done. I am serious. I am done.*






Me too, think I posted a closet dive lecture the other day.
After seeing C's I-  been obsessing also, I ordered the Bristol in baby pink it was the same price as the small satchel and just went with Bristol because of the back pocket.


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, think I posted a closet dive lecture the other day.
> 
> After seeing C's I-  been obsessing also, I ordered the Bristol in baby pink it was the same price as the small satchel and just went with Bristol because of the back pocket.




Who has a good price on a Bristol? This bag has been rising to the top of my list as a fave. Would like to own one. I only have her cousin - the Pebble Dome Leather Satchel. And she's a fave.


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> Who has a good price on a Bristol? This bag has been rising to the top of my list as a fave. Would like to own one. I only have her cousin - the Pebble Dome Leather Satchel. And she's a fave.



Bobetta,
I called the CT Outlet & and the SA was darling, she was telling me about her purple satchel, we talked about several bags and I finally decided on the Bristol, I think it is shipping from another store.  They still might be open, they are 60% off.
Happy Birthday


----------



## LittleLucy

hopi said:


> Bobetta,
> I called the CT Outlet & and the SA was darling, she was telling me about her purple satchel, we talked about several bags and I finally decided on the Bristol, I think it is shipping from another store.  They still might be open, they are 60% off.
> Happy Birthday



Is there a purple bristol??  I just got a natural bristol and I adore it!


----------



## hopi

LittleLucy said:


> Is there a purple bristol??  I just got a natural bristol and I adore it!



No 
The SA was saying how an different color came thru on the famous satchel that no one had seen before and she was lucky enough to get it.


----------



## LittleLucy

hopi said:


> No
> The SA was saying how an different color came thru on the famous satchel that no one had seen before and she was lucky enough to get it.



Oh, I gotcha, thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Oh my I was just bad.... Again....... Curse this sale and my brains inability to just let it go. Sale ends the 28th though so wanted to take advantage one last time. Ordered a satchel with pockets, just like the one I have in ocean only this one is in baby pink. Done. I'm done. I have to be done. I am serious. I am done.




LOL... Uhhhh, ok!!!


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> LOL... Uhhhh, ok!!!



Yeah. I hope I don't end up eating crow. Again. I just discovered my refund was finally issued for the stanwich I sent back to dooney which I had paid full price. Soooo.  There's that chunk of money sitting available. Lock me up man. Lock me up.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Yeah. I hope I don't end up eating crow. Again. I just discovered my refund was finally issues for the stanwich I sent back to dooney which I had paid full price. Soooo.  There's that chunk of money sitting available. Lock me up man. Lock me up.




Lol... &#128660;&#128660;


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... &#128660;&#128660;



LMFAO. That made my night!  Thank you.


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> Bobetta,
> 
> I called the CT Outlet & and the SA was darling, she was telling me about her purple satchel, we talked about several bags and I finally decided on the Bristol, I think it is shipping from another store.  They still might be open, they are 60% off.
> 
> Happy Birthday




Oooohhhh, ahhhh. I might give a call tomorrow. I might be going in person to that outlet this weekend. Not sure yet. But I want to get an idea of what the deals are like. The Bristol might be the winner. 
Freaking out because I'm supposed to be in saving mode. But one more...just one more and I'll be good. (Ha!!!! Yeah. Right.)


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> Bobetta,
> 
> I called the CT Outlet & and the SA was darling, she was telling me about her purple satchel, we talked about several bags and I finally decided on the Bristol, I think it is shipping from another store.  They still might be open, they are 60% off.
> 
> Happy Birthday




And a happy belated birthday to me?  I was quiet about it. Lol. And if I get the Bristol, it'll be a huge happy belated AND happy early bday gift to me. Haha. The excuses we make!!


----------



## Nebo

Pic from Belk today. Different textures on the same flo bag- pebbled and smooth.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pic from Belk today. Different textures on the same flo bag- pebbled and smooth.




That's amazing how they drastically differ from bag to bag but I keep reminding myself that these are animals that we are talking about. Just like humans... All our skin is different. I like the smooth one in this style.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Springer said:


> My little package of goodies just arrived! I am in love with my wallet! Would love to have it in white too just like the phone wristlet I have. Also love the clear cosmetic cases with the rainbow DBs. I went nuts when I watched purse reviews that had those in it and I hunted them down. Now I finally have them.
> 
> View attachment 2730360
> 
> View attachment 2730361
> 
> View attachment 2730362



So cute! Where'd did you order the  cosmetic bags from


----------



## macde90

Look at the corners of my ocean flo. I bought her in June and I've carried her some but not daily. Is this corner wear already?


----------



## Vicmarie

Ouch ! I'd be upset if I were you ! That's how my chestnut is starting to look but I've had it for almost two years . Haven't carried it in months though... I'm sure the girls on here will give you good insight ..


----------



## Nebo

macde90 said:


> Look at the corners of my ocean flo. I bought her in June and I've carried her some but not daily. Is this corner wear already?



Besides the little nick in the leather the rest looks like dryness. I will get that whiteish cast on my ivy handles and clean it up with the Apple conditioner.  

This type of leather needs some conditioning, cause it will look dry after a while. I condition all of my bags at least once a year and per need and spray them every couple of months, specially if Im gonna wear them in the rainy weather.

p.s. I only condition and spray this type of leather,some of my leather jackets, skirts, but not the pebbled ones which already have everything on them- just baby wipes or wet wipes will do for those.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I haven't had any wear on my florentines, thank goodness.  I might try a little leather conditioner on my bag if it started to show wear.  (Even though Dooney expressly says not to condition florentines, lol.)


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Look at the corners of my ocean flo. I bought her in June and I've carried her some but not daily. Is this corner wear already?




I'm seeing a little darkening like that on my small taupe, no scuffs or tears in the leather though. I wonder if it's coming? I have only carried her a couple times. Dooney has a one year warrant. If you're concerned, maybe give them a call.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Look at the corners of my ocean flo. I bought her in June and I've carried her some but not daily. Is this corner wear already?




Looks like she is starting to show wear because she is dry. At least that's what I see in the pic. I think if you condition her, she'll be fine. Let us know how it turns out if you decide to do it. I had to do that with the handles on my Taupe Dillen Satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't had any wear on my florentines, thank goodness.  I might try a little leather conditioner on my bag if it started to show wear.  (Even though Dooney expressly says not to condition florentines, lol.)




I agree!!!


----------



## macde90

So, y'all trying to say my purse is ashy? Ok, I'll go home and rub some vaseline on those elbows and knees...

I'm just playing. Thanks to you all for the advice. I'll apple her when I get home today and see if that helps the lightness. I still love her the most though.


----------



## Springer

Do the outlets have the same wallets that dooney has on their site? Guess I need to just call and ask. Would like to have one in addition to the one I got the other day.

Edit: I wish I lived near or was in close driving distance to an outlet so I would know exactly what they had and would never have to hear "sorry that item is not shippable".


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> So, y'all trying to say my purse is ashy? Ok, I'll go home and rub some vaseline on those elbows and knees...
> 
> I'm just playing. Thanks to you all for the advice. I'll apple her when I get home today and see if that helps the lightness. I still love her the most though.




Lmbo!!! Yep, that's exactly what we are saying. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

macde90 said:


> So, y'all trying to say my purse is ashy? Ok, I'll go home and rub some vaseline on those elbows and knees...
> 
> I'm just playing. Thanks to you all for the advice. I'll apple her when I get home today and see if that helps the lightness. I still love her the most though.


 

Yo you are crazy - you made me spit out my salad


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Do the outlets have the same wallets that dooney has on their site? Guess I need to just call and ask. Would like to have one in addition to the one I got the other day.
> 
> Edit: I wish I lived near or was in close driving distance to an outlet so I would know exactly what they had and would never have to hear "sorry that item is not shippable".


 

Some wallets are shippable


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> So, y'all trying to say my purse is ashy? Ok, I'll go home and rub some vaseline on those elbows and knees...
> 
> I'm just playing. Thanks to you all for the advice. I'll apple her when I get home today and see if that helps the lightness. I still love her the most though.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> So, y'all trying to say my purse is ashy? Ok, I'll go home and rub some vaseline on those elbows and knees...
> 
> I'm just playing. Thanks to you all for the advice. I'll apple her when I get home today and see if that helps the lightness. I still love her the most though.




I'm laughing too. You're too funny Macde!


----------



## Springer

Just ordered a patent leather continental clutch in ocean and the 1975 signature coin case in brown. Woohoo.

Edit: was very excited they had a patent leather continental clutch there because dooney doesn't have it on their site.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Just ordered a patent leather continental clutch in ocean and the 1975 signature coin case in brown. Woohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: was very excited they had a patent leather continental clutch there because dooney doesn't have it on their site.




Yay! I think I need to see that patent continental clutch. I'm not sure I know what it is. Twins on the 1975 coin case. It's so cute!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I think I need to see that patent continental clutch. I'm not sure I know what it is. Twins on the 1975 coin case. It's so cute!



I think they're so pretty. The outlet I called had the patent leather clutch in white, ocean and pink. I love the feel of the continental clutch in my hands. Before the continental multi colored DB one I got a few days ago, I had carried the same tiganello zip around wallet for the past 5-6 years. Lol it was time for a new one.  I love the snap vs the zip for a change.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I think I need to see that patent continental clutch. I'm not sure I know what it is. Twins on the 1975 coin case. It's so cute!



This is a crummy pic, but this is the patent CCW in red...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Just ordered a patent leather continental clutch in ocean and the 1975 signature coin case in brown. Woohoo.
> 
> Edit: was very excited they had a patent leather continental clutch there because dooney doesn't have it on their site.



   Yay!   Hope you love your new loot!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Hope you love your new loot!



Thank you! After carrying the same wallet for 5 years straight, I am loving the one I have now and the one I ordered today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> This is a crummy pic, but this is the patent CCW in red...




Thanks for the picture. So that's what the CCW stands for. I don't know why I was thinking it stood for credit card wallet. #Hitsherselfupsidethehead


----------



## Springer

Ok. So this big discount on the certain colors if florentine is until the 28th, tomorrow. Does that mean orders can still be placed for the big discount tomorrow or that today is the last chance to get them at the really low price?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm seeing a little darkening like that on my small taupe, no scuffs or tears in the leather though. I wonder if it's coming? I have only carried her a couple times. Dooney has a one year warrant. If you're concerned, maybe give them a call.



TB, that is fine. My taupe has some really dark small areas, on the corners and other little places. Patina and wear- polishing of the leather, like around the hardware, etc.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ok. So this big discount on the certain colors if florentine is until the 28th, tomorrow. Does that mean orders can still be placed for the big discount tomorrow or that today is the last chance to get them at the really low price?




If it's through the 28th then orders should be able to be called in tomorrow.  I hope I don't steer you wrong, but that's usually the way it goes. Good luck.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Ok. So this big discount on the certain colors if florentine is until the 28th, tomorrow. Does that mean orders can still be placed for the big discount tomorrow or that today is the last chance to get them at the really low price?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I think the extra 20 on non clerance will remain thru weekend.
> all 50/60/65/70 off bags will remain until bags are all sold


----------



## Springer

Does this big sale on the certain colors of florentine include the florentine cosmetic case and florentine continental clutch wallet?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> TB, that is fine. My taupe has some really dark small areas, on the corners and other little places. Patina and wear- polishing of the leather, like around the hardware, etc.



Thanks Nebo.  I really need to use my bags more, especially my flos so they can break in a little bit.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone know how I can score a deal on a mini florentine satchel online until this weekend? I live in Canada so calling around to US outlet stores isn't really an option and neither is shopping in the states.


Hey, I just ordered a mini florentine satchel today from the Tulalip, Washington Outlet. Ask for Nicole, she is awesome! 360-716-3355.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Springer said:


> Does this big sale on the certain colors of florentine include the florentine cosmetic case and florentine continental clutch wallet?


Yes. When i called today they said Certain flo colors are 60-65% off ( ocean, baby pink, violet and bone). Call them for other info. I ordered domed zip cosmetic case in baby pink and violet (style# 9Y300)


----------



## Springer

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yes. When i called today they said Certain flo colors are 60-65% off ( ocean, baby pink, violet and bone). Call them for other info. I ordered domed zip cosmetic case in baby pink and violet (style# 9Y300)



Thank you! I hope you enjoy your goodies!

Right now, I'm trying to figure out what I should do. It's either get another bag or get more accessories. Hard decision but I'm leaning toward accessories at this moment.


----------



## macde90

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yes. When i called today they said Certain flo colors are 60-65% off ( ocean, baby pink, violet and bone). Call them for other info. I ordered domed zip cosmetic case in baby pink and violet (style# 9Y300)


 
Wow, I never thought to order accessories by phone from the outlets. I stalk Macys and Dillards but the selection is usually very poor. thanks for this!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Thank you! I hope you enjoy your goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm trying to figure out what I should do. It's either get another bag or get more accessories. Hard decision but I'm leaning toward accessories at this moment.




Care to share the items you're debating on ? I would go for a purse usually...but since you have a couple of brand new ones already, maybe accessories will give them some air time ?


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Care to share the items you're debating on ? I would go for a purse usually...but since you have a couple of brand new ones already, maybe accessories will give them some air time ?




Sure! 

See the thing is, I have got 6 new Dooney's since the beginning August.  That does not count the 3 I already had. I feel I have enough handbags, it's just I keep wanting to take advantage of the deals. I am considering a clayton or a Chelsea shopper in dillen leather if I can order one from the outlets in the $150-$170 range. 

I also have got a continental wallet in the signature multi, 2 cosmetic bags in the multi clear. On the way to me is another continental wallet in patent and a coin case thing. I am loving wallets right now because it feels so good having new ones after carrying the same one for 5 years. Love the button snap. I would love to get a cosmetic case in the florentine if the price of the sale was right on them but I don't know. Wouldn't mind another wallet either 


So I guess it's : Clayton or Chelsea dillen or florentine cosmetic case or 2 or continental clutch wallet. 

Sorry. I have rambled.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Sure!
> 
> See the thing is, I have got 6 new Dooney's since the beginning August.  That does not count the 3 I already had. I feel I have enough handbags, it's just I keep wanting to take advantage of the deals. I am considering a clayton or a Chelsea shopper in dillen leather if I can order one from the outlets in the $150-$170 range.
> 
> I also have got a continental wallet in the signature multi, 2 cosmetic bags in the multi clear. On the way to me is another continental wallet in patent and a coin case thing. I am loving wallets right now because it feels so good having new ones after carrying the same one for 5 years. Love the button snap. I would love to get a cosmetic case in the florentine if the price of the sale was right on them but I don't know. Wouldn't mind another wallet either
> 
> 
> So I guess it's : Clayton or Chelsea dillen or florentine cosmetic case or 2 or continental clutch wallet.
> 
> Sorry. I have rambled.



What was the deal on the patent CCW if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Sure!
> 
> See the thing is, I have got 6 new Dooney's since the beginning August.  That does not count the 3 I already had. I feel I have enough handbags, it's just I keep wanting to take advantage of the deals. I am considering a clayton or a Chelsea shopper in dillen leather if I can order one from the outlets in the $150-$170 range.
> 
> I also have got a continental wallet in the signature multi, 2 cosmetic bags in the multi clear. On the way to me is another continental wallet in patent and a coin case thing. I am loving wallets right now because it feels so good having new ones after carrying the same one for 5 years. Love the button snap. I would love to get a cosmetic case in the florentine if the price of the sale was right on them but I don't know. Wouldn't mind another wallet either
> 
> 
> So I guess it's : Clayton or Chelsea dillen or florentine cosmetic case or 2 or continental clutch wallet.
> 
> Sorry. I have rambled.




I think with the current sale of 20% off all purchases right now that Dillen Chelsea would be somewhere around $150 or less. I'm not sure if it's shipable though. Good luck with your decision. You have been a busy lady this month!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> What was the deal on the patent CCW if you don't mind me asking?



You can ask me anything at all G. It is the continental clutch wallet in patent leather in ocean and the sale price was $68. They also had it in white and pink. Ohhhh how I want that pink one too!!! But I don't know if I would rather have it in the patent pink or get the signature multi in white because I love my black one so much.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> What was the deal on the patent CCW if you don't mind me asking?



Ohhhhh is that what "CCW" stands for?????? Oh good. That's so much easier than typing out "continental clutch wallet" every time.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I think with the current sale of 20% off all purchases right now that Dillen Chelsea would be somewhere around $150 or less. I'm not sure if it's shipable though. Good luck with your decision. You have been a busy lady this month!



Yes I have been. And my final purse arrived today! On a fluke, husband decided to run to the DMV. On another fluke, the UPS man ran early. How about them apples. So right now I am getting ready to change into it while waiting to pick up my son from school. When he saw me bringing it to the car, after seeing the pink, he assumed it was the violet I had got last week. Lol. So I am good. Until I want to carry the violet.  

As far as what I'm going to do, I think I'm going to do the accessories.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> You can ask me anything at all G. It is the continental clutch wallet in patent leather in ocean and the sale price was $68. They also had it in white and pink. Ohhhh how I want that pink one too!!! But I don't know if I would rather have it in the patent pink or get the signature multi in white because I love my black one so much.



Oh that's a nice deal! I'd like to get one to match my patent lexington 

I know what you mean about the multi wallets. They just make me smile with their rainbow zippers and colors lol when Dooney first launched the "It" line I was already working two jobs and picked up a third because I just HAD to have them lol

I still feel that young when I see them now


----------



## Springer

My pink satchel with pockets arrived! As you know through experience, it is very difficult to capture a handbags true color through pictures sometimes.


Edit: I totally posted this before I finished! More to follow


----------



## Springer

Ok. Try this again. My pink satchel arrived! It the entire bag is butter smooth except for a small portion of the back which I will include picture of. Thankfully it's not bad or big enough to bother me too much. Here come some pictures, please remember it is difficult to capture true color. 4coach, you were so right about the awesomeness of this color! I love it!


----------



## Springer

This is the part that is pebbled. Although I wish it was uniform it's not that bad. In person it looks more "textured" than actual pebbling.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> View attachment 2734314
> 
> View attachment 2734315
> 
> View attachment 2734316
> 
> 
> This is the part that is pebbled. Although I wish it was uniform it's not that bad. In person it looks more "textured" than actual pebbling.
> View attachment 2734317





She's gorgeous! Congrats!
The pebbling is not noticeable at all, at least to me.
Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

OMG! So gorgeous!

I keep telling myself I cant b have this bag because I have the BP Stanwich... but I think I do need this bag lol Congrats! She's perfect!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh that's a nice deal! I'd like to get one to match my patent lexington
> 
> I know what you mean about the multi wallets. They just make me smile with their rainbow zippers and colors lol when Dooney first launched the "It" line I was already working two jobs and picked up a third because I just HAD to have them lol
> 
> I still feel that young when I see them now



Is that what the "IT" collection is? The multi? I always wondered what people meant when they said the "IT" collection. 

Yes I am in love with the multi zippers. There is a leisure shopper in white or black multi on the belks website. It's $149. The outlets aren't allowed to ship the leisure shopper in the multi but I love it so much. I am really considering getting that because I am hands down in love with the multi pattern and the multi zipper and the way it looks inside. Plus it would be nice to have a big bag that is not as delicate as the florentine to use when I need it. Dang, I think I'm close to a decision. I really love that thing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> View attachment 2734314
> 
> View attachment 2734315
> 
> View attachment 2734316
> 
> 
> This is the part that is pebbled. Although I wish it was uniform it's not that bad. In person it looks more "textured" than actual pebbling.
> View attachment 2734317



Beautiful!!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> The pebbling is not noticeable at all, at least to me.
> Congrats!



Thank you! Yes I really don't think it's going to bother me. As I have said before, at these prices, getting a $448 bag for $177 is a steal and unless it arrives used or looking like a malformed booger, it's gold to me!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Is that what the "IT" collection is? The multi? I always wondered what people meant when they said the "IT" collection.
> 
> Yes I am in love with the multi zippers. There is a leisure shopper in white or black multi on the belks website. It's $149. The outlets aren't allowed to ship the leisure shopper in the multi but I love it so much. I am really considering getting that because I am hands down in love with the multi pattern and the multi zipper and the way it looks inside. Plus it would be nice to have a big bag that is not as delicate as the florentine to use when I need it. Dang, I think I'm close to a decision. I really love that thing.



They used to call it the "It" collection. It's gone by a couple different names over the years lol but they are very "happy" bags

I say get the shopper... $149 is not a bad price. And you're right, it's nice to have a carefree bag that you don't have to worry about, and they clean so easily


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> OMG! So gorgeous!
> 
> I keep telling myself I cant b have this bag because I have the BP Stanwich... but I think I do need this bag lol Congrats! She's perfect!



Thank you ! And your stanwich that is pink is TDF!!

I highly support color doubles!!!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## Springer

FlorentineQuack said:


> Yes. When i called today they said Certain flo colors are 60-65% off ( ocean, baby pink, violet and bone). Call them for other info. I ordered domed zip cosmetic case in baby pink and violet (style# 9Y300)



If you don't mind my asking, what outlets did you order these cosmetic cases from? Did they have them in store or did they have to ship from warehouse?


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> View attachment 2734314
> 
> View attachment 2734315
> 
> View attachment 2734316
> 
> 
> This is the part that is pebbled. Although I wish it was uniform it's not that bad. In person it looks more "textured" than actual pebbling.
> View attachment 2734317



That is that texture that a lot of these lighter colors have. I wouldnt call it pebbling.

This baaaag- me loveeeeees!

Tell me, between violet and this pink, which one would you pick as a color that you can get more wear out of ? Im thinking of pocket satchel in violet..not now, though. Hope they still have some by the time Im back in the game.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Springer said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what outlets did you order these cosmetic cases from? Did they have them in store or did they have to ship from warehouse?



Tulalip Outlet (Nicole) and San Marcos Outlet (Eli). Both shipped, but haven't arrived yet..stalking the UPS man like you!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> That is that texture that a lot of these lighter colors have. I wouldnt call it pebbling.
> 
> This baaaag- me loveeeeees!
> 
> Tell me, between violet and this pink, which one would you pick as a color that you can get more wear out of ? Im thinking of pocket satchel in violet..not now, though. Hope they still have some by the time Im back in the game.



I think I agree with you about getting more wear out of the satchel with pockets in violet. I bet that color would be delicious in that bag style!!! If I didn't have the violet in the reg flo, I would probably get it lol. I am a sucker for bright colors I think. Probably because my wardrobe is very ordinary and plain, I express with my bags now.


----------



## Springer

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!



I love the satchel with pockets because of the outside access areas. Very handy. I also love the shoulder bag style for when I don't want a long should strap or cross body. 

I love the regular flo because it has so much room. The satchel with pockets has you mind you, however just the way it's designed, the flo can handle a lot more stuff. I also love the cross body option that I utilize most of the time so I can be hands free.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Ok. Try this again. My pink satchel arrived! It the entire bag is butter smooth except for a small portion of the back which I will include picture of. Thankfully it's not bad or big enough to bother me too much. Here come some pictures, please remember it is difficult to capture true color. 4coach, you were so right about the awesomeness of this color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2734301
> 
> View attachment 2734309
> 
> View attachment 2734310
> 
> View attachment 2734311
> 
> View attachment 2734312
> 
> View attachment 2734313


Color twins. Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!


I heart the lrge size. I need room and it provides


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Thanks for the info.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I heart the lrge size. I need room and it provides



Ok cool! I was afraid the large may be overwhelming. My friend said it resembles a piece of luggage. Saw a small at Macys and it was worth a second look.


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!



I though I was a big bag girl. So, first I ordered my first small flo on ilovedooney, before I found out about outlet ordering. I really loved the small size. Then I got the the regular size and after wearing it a couple of time I realized I just dont like this style in the large size. If I need a large bag for my day, I go for Chelsea shopper or for satchel with pockets. Satchel with pockets is slightly smaller then the regular and more structured. Thats what bothered me the most I think.. the large flo doesnt have that much structure with the little amount of stuff I carry on most days.


----------



## MaryBel

I like small and regular but between the 2 sizes, I prefer the small. I think it's more wearable.


----------



## lenie

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!




I have both the small and the regular(large) size Florentine satchel and I really prefer the large. I'm 5'2.5", size 6, and it doesn't look too big for me. I like the roomier size because I can easily use an organizer and get my things out. With the smaller size, I find that I have to put things in a certain way to get them out easily. Both are beautiful but I have only one small and 5 large satchels so you can see which one I really like. I plan on getting the grey large satchel soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I like small and regular but between the 2 sizes, I prefer the small. I think it's more wearable.



Agree.  I find the large is too much for me.  I don't carry much stuff, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!



I prefer the small satchel.  With the stuff I carry, I find it fits in there just right.  My bag organizer fits in there perfectly and there is still a little room on the side to slip in my glasses case.  I thought I'd like a reg size satchel, but I just think it looks too big on me and would be too cumbersome to tote around.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ok. Try this again. My pink satchel arrived! It the entire bag is butter smooth except for a small portion of the back which I will include picture of. Thankfully it's not bad or big enough to bother me too much. Here come some pictures, please remember it is difficult to capture true color. 4coach, you were so right about the awesomeness of this color! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2734301
> 
> View attachment 2734309
> 
> View attachment 2734310
> 
> View attachment 2734311
> 
> View attachment 2734312
> 
> View attachment 2734313



Very cute Springer!  I love this style in baby pink because the brown whip stitching really stands out.  The pebbling on the back isn't that noticeable and it wouldn't bother me either.  Enjoy!


----------



## macde90

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!


The large. I have a regular crimson and I love the color but the bad is a just a little too small.


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> View attachment 2734314
> 
> View attachment 2734315
> 
> View attachment 2734316
> 
> 
> This is the part that is pebbled. Although I wish it was uniform it's not that bad. In person it looks more "textured" than actual pebbling.
> View attachment 2734317


Cute bag. The pebbling looks like it was meant to be there.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> I though I was a big bag girl. So, first I ordered my first small flo on ilovedooney, before I found out about outlet ordering. I really loved the small size. Then I got the the regular size and after wearing it a couple of time I realized I just dont like this style in the large size. If I need a large bag for my day, I go for Chelsea shopper or for satchel with pockets. Satchel with pockets is slightly smaller then the regular and more structured. Thats what bothered me the most I think.. the large flo doesnt have that much structure with the little amount of stuff I carry on most days.



I love the look of the small and the capacity of the large. Dooney duck delimma again. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

macde90 said:


> The large. I have a regular crimson and I love the color but the bad is a just a little too small.



Im thinking the salmon color i choose  may give the Impression that it's larger than it actually is. I'm sure the large in crimson is beautiful.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I prefer the small satchel.  With the stuff I carry, I find it fits in there just right.  My bag organizer fits in there perfectly and there is still a little room on the side to slip in my glasses case.  I thought I'd like a reg size satchel, but I just think it looks too big on me and would be too cumbersome to tote around.



I'm thinking along the lines of you. Thanks.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

lenie said:


> I have both the small and the regular(large) size Florentine satchel and I really prefer the large. I'm 5'2.5", size 6, and it doesn't look too big for me. I like the roomier size because I can easily use an organizer and get my things out. With the smaller size, I find that I have to put things in a certain way to get them out easily. Both are beautiful but I have only one small and 5 large satchels so you can see which one I really like. I plan on getting the grey large satchel soon.



THANKYOU for sharing your experience. That GREY is calling you!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

MaryBel said:


> I like small and regular but between the 2 sizes, I prefer the small. I think it's more wearable.



I understand when you say more wearable. I tried on a small and large at Macy's and I can see how the small flows better with your walk and carry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Ladies, which satchel size do you prefer and why? Dilemma of the Ducks over here!




I prefer the large!! I was very hesitant at first but I love it. Even though I don't carry much, I like having the extra room. The opening of the small in my opinion is to narrow. I actually think it depends on ones personality, if that makes any sense. I started with the small Flo in Moss and took the leap with the large in Bone... Now I have the large in Taupe, Salmon and Ocean... I can't see going back to the small. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I'm hooked now. &#128515;


----------



## lenie

My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!


----------



## lovethatduck

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



Sooo pretty. Love the whole greyness. Just grey. Simply grey.


----------



## tlo

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



It's gorgeous!!!  I'm loving the gray too!!  Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



Congratulations!


----------



## Vicmarie

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407




Gorgeous!!


----------



## vanhornink

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



Love that grey very pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I prefer the large!! I was very hesitant at first but I love it. Even though I don't carry much, I like having the extra room. The opening of the small in my opinion is to narrow. I actually think it depends on ones personality, if that makes any sense. I started with the small Flo in Moss and took the leap with the large in Bone... Now I have the large in Taupe, Salmon and Ocean... I can't see going back to the small. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; I'm hooked now. &#128515;




You got the taupe?  How did I miss that?


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407




Wow Lenie, she's absolutely perfect! I can't wait to hear how this bag gets her slouch on.


----------



## MaryBel

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hopi

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



Beautiful


----------



## Bobetta

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407




That Chelsea is breathtaking!! I knew she would be. Congrats!!


----------



## Nebo

lenie said:


> My grey Chelsea just came. The color is beautiful and the leather is amazing. I can't wait to take her out! Just waiting for the grey Buckley with the T'Moro trim. Love the grey!
> View attachment 2735405
> View attachment 2735406
> View attachment 2735407



That bag is so pretty! I love the gray! Congrats!


----------



## Cherylmcm

Does anyone know where I can find a florentine satchel in Canada? I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cherylmcm said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a florentine satchel in Canada? I can't seem to find one anywhere.



How close are you to the american side?  A few of the Canadians that I know have a p.o. box on the american side so they can get things shipped to them....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Dooney.com ships to Canada


----------



## lenie

My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426



They are both gorgeous Lenie!  Congrats.  They are the same color, but have such a different look about them.  The grey is such a hot color and you have two of them.


----------



## Nebo

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426



Beautiful color doubles! Different enough, though. I love the metal logo patch on the buckley. wish they did it one the flo satchels too


----------



## lovethatduck

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426



Nice, nice, nice!

Nice! Nice!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426



Omg! Let the twerking begin!

Gorgeous xs 2!


----------



## MaryBel

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426




Both are gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## Springer

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426



Gorgeous!!!! I bet you are thrilled!


----------



## Vicmarie

lenie said:


> My grey Buckley just arrived. She is absolutely gorgeous!! Here are a few pictures of the Buckley and next to the grey Chelsea. I'm sorry that the pics are a little dark and fuzzy-it's late afternoon/ early evening but I couldn't wait to share her pics. I've been carrying the Chelsea a few days now and she holds quite a bit and still keeps her shape. Dooney has done an awesome job with their Fall line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739422
> View attachment 2739423
> View attachment 2739424
> View attachment 2739426




I love it!!


----------



## vanhornink

OMG ladies, I just opened up my small satchel, wow I am impressed so far, its gorgeous and it smells so good, love, love, love it. I chose the black


----------



## Bobetta

vanhornink said:


> OMG ladies, I just opened up my small satchel, wow I am impressed so far, its gorgeous and it smells so good, love, love, love it. I chose the black




Yeah! You finally opened her up. Exciting!!


----------



## tlo

vanhornink said:


> OMG ladies, I just opened up my small satchel, wow I am impressed so far, its gorgeous and it smells so good, love, love, love it. I chose the black



Congrats V!!  I have the small black and it is STUNNING!  The black really shows off the hardware.  Enjoy!


----------



## vanhornink

tlo said:


> Congrats V!!  I have the small black and it is STUNNING!  The black really shows off the hardware.  Enjoy!



Thank you, its my first florentine bag...from all what you ladies have said about them is so true, its a gorgeous leather


----------



## vanhornink

Bobetta said:


> Yeah! You finally opened her up. Exciting!!



Yeah she came on Tuesday and during the week its so hard to get to stuff like that so I saved her for the weekend, LOL


----------



## tlo

vanhornink said:


> Thank you, its my first florentine bag...from all what you ladies have said about them is so true, its a gorgeous leather



OH WOW!  Double congrats!!!!  I hope you really enjoy it.  They are like Lay's Potato chips.  LOL!!  

You will have that bag 30 years from now and she will still look great!!


----------



## vanhornink

tlo said:


> OH WOW!  Double congrats!!!!  I hope you really enjoy it.  They are like Lay's Potato chips.  LOL!!
> 
> You will have that bag 30 years from now and she will still look great!!



LOL thanks


----------



## Bobetta

vanhornink said:


> Yeah she came on Tuesday and during the week its so hard to get to stuff like that so I saved her for the weekend, LOL




Great restraint! Lol. But I like that. What a gift to open on the weekend!! Enjoy.


----------



## vanhornink

Bobetta said:


> Great restraint! Lol. But I like that. What a gift to open on the weekend!! Enjoy.



LOL thank you, a sure gift it is..now I understand what all you ladies are talking about


----------



## Springer

vanhornink said:


> LOL thank you, a sure gift it is..now I understand what all you ladies are talking about



Congrats! Enjoy that new bag!

TLo is not exaggerating when she says they are like Lays potato chips. Long story short, at the beginning of this year, my husband bought me the regular satchel in natural. I fell in love, hard. After researching, finding this forum, discovering the clearance deals the outlets offer from time to time, I went from 1 to 7 just in this specific style since Feb. I love me some potato chips. (Except right I can't have them because I'm basically following the rules of the Atkins diet) but yes.....


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> Congrats! Enjoy that new bag!
> 
> TLo is not exaggerating when she says they are like Lays potato chips. Long story short, at the beginning of this year, my husband bought me the regular satchel in natural. I fell in love, hard. After researching, finding this forum, discovering the clearance deals the outlets offer from time to time, I went from 1 to 7 just in this specific style since Feb. I love me some potato chips. (Except right I can't have them because I'm basically following the rules of the Atkins diet) but yes.....



Thank you and I love your story, wow, you own 7 of them now, good for you girlie enjoy yours, you lucky duck..


----------



## Springer

vanhornink said:


> Thank you and I love your story, wow, you own 7 of them now, good for you girlie enjoy yours, you lucky duck..



Just remember the outlets. It's always best to call and see what's up there before buying full price. Of course it's only certain colors but if you like the seasonal colors they have, for example ocean or salmon, instead of $398, I got them for $139 each. If you know this information already, forgive me repeating it I'm just wanting to make sure you knew in case you want more.


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> Just remember the outlets. It's always best to call and see what's up there before buying full price. Of course it's only certain colors but if you like the seasonal colors they have, for example ocean or salmon, instead of $398, I got them for $139 each. If you know this information already, forgive me repeating it I'm just wanting to make sure you knew in case you want more.



No I didnt know you can get that good of a deal at the outlets, wow, thanks for the tip


----------



## Nebo

vanhornink said:


> No I didnt know you can get that good of a deal at the outlets, wow, thanks for the tip



Next week ( the phone orders are down now), call DE outlet, ask for Anastasia. If she is not there, any manager can look up stuff and take orders. 

You can ask them, which colors in florentine do you currently have on 60,65% off. And they will tell you which colors. Then you can check in a certain color and style if they are available.

Get the style number from the dooney site, it makes it easier for them to search. 

Some bags cant be shipped yet, if they are new to retail.

But all these classic flo styles, can  In the deals thread we always post what colors and deals are currently going on.


----------



## vanhornink

Nebo said:


> Next week ( the phone orders are down now), call DE outlet, ask for Anastasia. If she is not there, any manager can look up stuff and take orders.
> 
> You can ask them, which colors in florentine do you currently have on 60,65% off. And they will tell you which colors. Then you can check in a certain color and style if they are available.
> 
> Get the style number from the dooney site, it makes it easier for them to search.
> 
> Some bags cant be shipped yet, if they are new to retail.
> 
> But all these classic flo styles, can  In the deals thread we always post what colors and deals are currently going on.




Oh ok thank you for all the info


----------



## Nebo

vanhornink said:


> Oh ok thank you for all the info



Hahaha, glad I can help a fellow Dooneysta   Im sure you will be happy once you make your choice  I own six flo's and one Dillen bag. Verry happy with Dooney.  My other bags are neglected 

Now, Im trying to cool of and save for one of the core colors ( red, t moro), those are almost always only 30 off, unless a bag goes on clearance. If you are interested in the smith florentine bag or the double tassel satchel florentine bag- both of those are in the outlets 50% off on core colors( natural, red, black, t moro, chestnut).


----------



## Springer

vanhornink said:


> No I didnt know you can get that good of a deal at the outlets, wow, thanks for the tip



That's also how I got my two satchel with pockets in ocean and baby pink. Normally $448, got them for $159 and $177 respectively if I remember correctly. If that's a style you're interested in. Also got the clayton in violet for $177, it was 60% off. I think there are also more colors on clearance in clayton, ocean, maybe orange; come one correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not my sharpest right now. 

But yes, these deals can be excellent.


----------



## vanhornink

Nebo said:


> Hahaha, glad I can help a fellow Dooneysta   Im sure you will be happy once you make your choice  I own six flo's and one Dillen bag. Verry happy with Dooney.  My other bags are neglected
> 
> Now, Im trying to cool of and save for one of the core colors ( red, t moro), those are almost always only 30 off, unless a bag goes on clearance. If you are interested in the smith florentine bag or the double tassel satchel florentine bag- both of those are in the outlets 50% off on core colors( natural, red, black, t moro, chestnut).



Wow 6 flo's, congrats to you!!! My next one I will have to check out the outlets/clearance before I buy one but it wont be for quite a while, me and hubby are trying to pay off credit cards.



Springer said:


> That's also how I got my two satchel with pockets in ocean and baby pink. Normally $448, got them for $159 and $177 respectively if I remember correctly. If that's a style you're interested in. Also got the clayton in violet for $177, it was 60% off. I think there are also more colors on clearance in clayton, ocean, maybe orange; come one correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not my sharpest right now.
> 
> But yes, these deals can be excellent.



Thanks to you both for the info, wow I cant believe how much you save when they are on sale, wow.


----------



## Nebo

Once you are ready to get it, you will have all the info to get the best deal! After splurging a bit on all these bags, Im on a ban too. Decided to wait it out and just get two  more in core colors when they go on a 50% off sale ( during holidays).

They always have some colors on a deep discount, so you'll be good when you decide to get it 

Springer, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Cruising through Dillard's and came across these beauties... The Grey is sooooo pretty IRL. 

Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Grey 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Denim


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cruising through Dillard's and came across these beauties... The Grey is sooooo pretty IRL.
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743348
> 
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743350


Yummmmmm


----------



## SEWDimples

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cruising through Dillard's and came across these beauties... The Grey is sooooo pretty IRL.
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743348
> 
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743350



Both colors are beautiful. 

I'm super excited my bag will be here tomorrow evening.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cruising through Dillard's and came across these beauties... The Grey is sooooo pretty IRL.
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743348
> 
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743350




Oooohhhh pretty! I haven't seen the grey IRL yet. They have nice Dooney's at Dillard's.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Once you are ready to get it, you will have all the info to get the best deal! After splurging a bit on all these bags, Im on a ban too. Decided to wait it out and just get two  more in core colors when they go on a 50% off sale ( during holidays).
> 
> They always have some colors on a deep discount, so you'll be good when you decide to get it
> 
> Springer, I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you. Right now, I just wish I could knock myself out and wake up when it's over with. I'm trying to distract myself by watching dooney hauls and what's in my dooney videos.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cruising through Dillard's and came across these beauties... The Grey is sooooo pretty IRL.
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743348
> 
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743350



Thank you for the good pictures. 

How would you compare the real life color of the florentine denim to the color of our florentine ocean satchels?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The grey makes me twerk! Thanks Pcan, hubs appreciates it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you for the good pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you compare the real life color of the florentine denim to the color of our florentine ocean satchels?




I would compare the Demin to the color of my Ocean Clayton, not my Ocean Satchel. That's what put me over the too with getting the Clayton in the same color as my Satchel. They are both Ocean but very different shades. The Ocean Sat is very vibrant and the Ocean Clay is more muted.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> The grey makes me twerk! Thanks Pcan, hubs appreciates it!


Lolololol. We twerk alot in this forum


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololol. We twerk alot in this forum


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> The grey makes me twerk! Thanks Pcan, hubs appreciates it!




Twerk girl... Whatever works for you. Lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Strange how the ocean color is so different in different Florentine styles.   I have an ocean in Dillen that is very different than my Florentine ocean...that I understand.   But shouldn't there be more consistency within the Florentine line?????


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Cruising through Dillard's and came across these beauties... The Grey is sooooo pretty IRL.
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743348
> 
> 
> Regular/Large Florentine Satchel - Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743350


 
So pretty.  My local Dillards doesn't have any of the Flo Satchels.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I succumbed, and ordered the small Flo Satchel in Ocean Blue today from QVC.  Blue is my favorite color, so I had to go with that color.

The first weekend in October I will have a chance to check out a Dooney outlet in person and will see what looks good to me then, but in the meantime, I decided to go for it with the Ocean Blue.  

Actually, I'm kind of excited.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have a reveal to share.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I succumbed, and ordered the small Flo Satchel in Ocean Blue today from QVC.  Blue is my favorite color, so I had to go with that color.
> 
> The first weekend in October I will have a chance to check out a Dooney outlet in person and will see what looks good to me then, but in the meantime, I decided to go for it with the Ocean Blue.
> 
> Actually, I'm kind of excited.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have a reveal to share.




Ok that's exciting!!! You are going to love the Ocean. And I think the small is perfect for you. I wish you could have got a better deal on it. &#128533; Can't wait for your reveal. 

A trip to the outlet is going to be awesome, especially after you get your Ocean Satchel and fall in love. &#128525;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I succumbed, and ordered the small Flo Satchel in Ocean Blue today from QVC.  Blue is my favorite color, so I had to go with that color.
> 
> The first weekend in October I will have a chance to check out a Dooney outlet in person and will see what looks good to me then, but in the meantime, I decided to go for it with the Ocean Blue.
> 
> Actually, I'm kind of excited.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have a reveal to share.


Congrats on ya first flo satchel. Outlets ship for 7.50 and that color is 65 off at outlets.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok that's exciting!!! You are going to love the Ocean. And I think the small is perfect for you. I wish you could have got a better deal on it. &#55357;&#56853; Can't wait for your reveal.
> 
> A trip to the outlet is going to be awesome, especially after you get your Ocean Satchel and fall in love. &#55357;&#56845;


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats on ya first flo satchel. Outlets ship for 7.50 and that color is 65 off at outlets.


 
Thanks, y'all!  I'm pretty excited too and looking forward to seeing how I like the bag.  

I'm okay with what I'm paying. I get really good deals on some bags, and on others not so much.  It all evens out in the end and I'm happy. 

I'm really looking forward to the trip to the outlet.  This outlet has Dooney, Coach and MK.  I'll be in handbag heaven, lol, since I have all three in my collection.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I succumbed, and ordered the small Flo Satchel in Ocean Blue today from QVC.  Blue is my favorite color, so I had to go with that color.
> 
> The first weekend in October I will have a chance to check out a Dooney outlet in person and will see what looks good to me then, but in the meantime, I decided to go for it with the Ocean Blue.
> 
> Actually, I'm kind of excited.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have a reveal to share.



Yeeeiii! You picked a gorgeous color! And in a size I love. Im looking forward to see the pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I succumbed, and ordered the small Flo Satchel in Ocean Blue today from QVC.  Blue is my favorite color, so I had to go with that color.
> 
> The first weekend in October I will have a chance to check out a Dooney outlet in person and will see what looks good to me then, but in the meantime, I decided to go for it with the Ocean Blue.
> 
> Actually, I'm kind of excited.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have a reveal to share.




Yay, congrats! I can't wait to see your reveal and to hear your thoughts on the bag. I hope you love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Yeeeiii! You picked a gorgeous color! And in a size I love. Im looking forward to see the pictures!



I can't wait for the delivery. I'm not known for my patience, which is why I went ahead and ordered the ocean blue. 



Twoboyz said:


> Yay, congrats! I can't wait to see your reveal and to hear your thoughts on the bag. I hope you love it!



Thanks! I'll be stalking the ups guy as soon as I get shipping notification, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I succumbed, and ordered the small Flo Satchel in Ocean Blue today from QVC.  Blue is my favorite color, so I had to go with that color.
> 
> The first weekend in October I will have a chance to check out a Dooney outlet in person and will see what looks good to me then, but in the meantime, I decided to go for it with the Ocean Blue.
> 
> Actually, I'm kind of excited.  Hopefully in a few days I'll have a reveal to share.





Congrats on your small flo. You picked a gorgeous bag! 
You will have lots of fun at the outlet and will surely find some goodies!


----------



## iluvmc24

I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own. 
https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479


----------



## Gilmoregirl

iluvmc24 said:


> I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own.
> https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479



Get outta dodge! Wtf is that?? Lol

I guess since they don't show to "smile" they get by with it?? Cray


----------



## Twoboyz

iluvmc24 said:


> I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own.
> 
> https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479




Wow! Thanks for sharing. I had not seen a replica until now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

iluvmc24 said:


> I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own.
> 
> https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479




Oh wow!!! I must say... It looks horrible!!! &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! I must say... It looks horrible!!! &#128563;&#128563;



It looks like butt


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iluvmc24 said:


> I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own.
> https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479







Wow, really?  I own several Phoebes myself, but have not seen any replicas yet.  I did see a knock off of the Flo satchel at TJMaxx over the weekend.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow, really?  I own several Phoebes myself, but have not seen any replicas yet.  I did see a knock off of the Flo satchel at TJMaxx over the weekend.




Humm... Now I'm noticing a pattern maybe? A YouTuber also saw a replica at TMJ. It had tears and bad leather and knew it was fake. It was selling for $199. She reported it to the manager and they temporarily took it off the floor. She went back days later and they had returned it to the floor. I'm wandering if it's the same TJM. I can't remember what state she lives in. Either AZ or CA, I think.


----------



## jenn805

iluvmc24 said:


> I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own.
> https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479



That is ugly


----------



## iluvmc24

What bothers me is that I bought my purses due to the fact that they were supposed to be unique. I mean yes the florentine satchel is very similar to the miu miu bow, but usually signiture bags are mostly replicated and leather ones not that much. But now I kind of know what higer end bag owners feel when coach, dooney or mk inspires from their bags.


----------



## Springer

iluvmc24 said:


> What bothers me is that I bought my purses due to the fact that they were supposed to be unique. I mean yes the florentine satchel is very similar to the miu miu bow, but usually signiture bags are mostly replicated and leather ones not that much. But now I kind of know what higer end bag owners feel when coach, dooney or mk inspires from their bags.




Don't let it bother you. Just remember, you got the bag YOU liked. Like water off a duck's back, just let it roll. 

I don't care if the Dollar Tree started mass producing replica flo satchels that looked like turds hooked to a strap, I LOVE my bags, I bought it for my pleasure only and will still love carrying it.


----------



## Springer

I have used the Apple conditioner frequently and confidently and couldn't be happier with the results. I had also purchased this water repellent with it. I have never used it because I'm scared. Has anyone used this to the point they have full confidence that it will not change the texture or color of the bag?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have used the Apple conditioner frequently and confidently and couldn't be happier with the results. I had also purchased this water repellent with it. I have never used it because I'm scared. Has anyone used this to the point they have full confidence that it will not change the texture or color of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 2744256




I have used the apple guard on all of my florentine bags and also on my nubuk bags. It darkens when wet and then disappears and the bag returns to it's original color. Just follow the directions and you should be good. I learned about it here so it should be a-okay


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... Now I'm noticing a pattern maybe? A YouTuber also saw a replica at TMJ. It had tears and bad leather and knew it was fake. It was selling for $199. She reported it to the manager and they temporarily took it off the floor. She went back days later and they had returned it to the floor. I'm wandering if it's the same TJM. I can't remember what state she lives in. Either AZ or CA, I think.





No, I'm in Louisiana.  The replica I saw was an off brand that I can't even remember the name of.  Mixed in with the Coach, MK and the occasional Dooney, are all kinds of off brands.  Along with Calvin Klein, London Fog, Anne Klein, etc.  I've also seen a few Cole Hann and Rebbeca Minkoff bags from time to time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No, I'm in Louisiana.  The replica I saw was an off brand that I can't even remember the name of.  Mixed in with the Coach, MK and the occasional Dooney, are all kinds of off brands.  Along with Calvin Klein, London Fog, Anne Klein, etc.  I've also seen a few Cole Hann and Rebbeca Minkoff bags from time to time.




Ahhh ok... I thought you meant a fake bag being passed off as an authentic Dooney. That makes me feel better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok... I thought you meant a fake bag being passed off as an authentic Dooney. That makes me feel better.





Yikes.  Sorry, my terminology was not good.  Yes, the one I saw was an off brand, but the shape was definitely the Flo Satchel.


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yikes.  Sorry, my terminology was not good.  Yes, the one I saw was an off brand, but the shape was definitely the Flo Satchel.




I once saw a merona brand replica at target too.... Dunno if they were coping dooney or miu miu though ...I think it just comes with the territory now though . I got myself a kate spade elissa bag and my husband saw a replica mk did of it last weekend and he as so grossed out. He said he couldn't believe the way they copied lv either ...they all seem to copy each other 

On the other hand ... I have not met any other brand that matches the flos quality . I'd like to see a mulberry or long champ yet but I think dooney faaar surpasses a lot of high end brands out there when it comes to quality and that's why I love them


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> I once saw a merona brand replica at target too.... Dunno if they were coping dooney or miu miu though ...I think it just comes with the territory now though . I got myself a kate spade elissa bag and my husband saw a replica mk did of it last weekend and he as so grossed out. He said he couldn't believe the way they copied lv either ...they all seem to copy each other
> 
> On the other hand ... I have not met any other brand that matches the flos quality . I'd like to see a mulberry or long champ yet but I think dooney faaar surpasses a lot of high end brands out there when it comes to quality and that's why I love them


.
Saw the Miu Miu bow bag at the Prada outlet store in Livermore yesterday, with respect, I prefer the D&B florentine in looks and leather. 

IMO, D&B pebble leather compare equally with the Pradas I saw (and felt up&#128523;, rather examined closely). Workmanship is remarkable, edge glazing impeccable--which is what you pay for--upwards of $700 to $1500.

Also browsed Barney's outlet--hoping to see a Balenciaga.  No Balenciaga. What they did have--Philip Lim, Marc Jacobs did not wow me.&#128555;

My money is on D&B--can't wait to get my hands on the grey florentine satchel.  

.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Don't let it bother you. Just remember, you got the bag YOU liked. Like water off a duck's back, just let it roll.
> 
> I don't care if the Dollar Tree started mass producing replica flo satchels that looked like turds hooked to a strap, I LOVE my bags, I bought it for my pleasure only and will still love carrying it.



This&#128076;

Enough said.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> This&#128076;
> 
> Enough said.



Hello LTD! Haven't seen you in a few. I do hope you get ahold of that grey you are wanting. My patent drawstring arrives tomorrow. I will post pics especially for you since yours inspired me in the first place!


----------



## lovethatduck

springer said:


> hello ltd! Haven't seen you in a few. I do hope you get ahold of that grey you are wanting. My patent drawstring arrives tomorrow. I will post pics especially for you since yours inspired me in the first place!


&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> .
> 
> Saw the Miu Miu bow bag at the Prada outlet store in Livermore yesterday, with respect, I prefer the D&B florentine in looks and leather.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, D&B pebble leather compare equally with the Pradas I saw (and felt up&#128523;, rather examined closely). Workmanship is remarkable, edge glazing impeccable--which is what you pay for--upwards of $700 to $1500.
> 
> 
> 
> Also browsed Barney's outlet--hoping to see a Balenciaga.  No Balenciaga. What they did have--Philip Lim, Marc Jacobs did not wow me.&#128555;
> 
> 
> 
> My money is on D&B--can't wait to get my hands on the grey florentine satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> .




You and I both sista , I need a grey flo, or grey smith ...

I got the certificate for my bag I sent in...they are crediting me 90.00 !  I was hoping for a little more.... Either way I will be putting it to use most likely , on one of those greys


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I have used the Apple conditioner frequently and confidently and couldn't be happier with the results. I had also purchased this water repellent with it. I have never used it because I'm scared. Has anyone used this to the point they have full confidence that it will not change the texture or color of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 2744256



I use both and I love it. Dont be afraid of the spray. Doesnt matter how much it looks wet on the bag, it dries like you havent applied nothing on it.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I use both and I love it. Dont be afraid of the spray. Doesnt matter how much it looks wet on the bag, it dries like you havent applied nothing on it.



Thank you. I have much confidence in what you and TB have said. Tomorrow is the day I will spray one of babies.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I once saw a merona brand replica at target too.... Dunno if they were coping dooney or miu miu though ...I think it just comes with the territory now though . I got myself a kate spade elissa bag and my husband saw a replica mk did of it last weekend and he as so grossed out. He said he couldn't believe the way they copied lv either ...they all seem to copy each other
> 
> On the other hand ... I have not met any other brand that matches the flos quality . I'd like to see a mulberry or long champ yet but I think dooney faaar surpasses a lot of high end brands out there when it comes to quality and that's why I love them




This is what I quickly learned about Dooney too. There just isn't a better value out there. For me it's about the feel of a bag and I can't find one that compares to Dooney.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> This is what I quickly learned about Dooney too. There just isn't a better value out there. For me it's about the feel of a bag and I can't find one that compares to Dooney.



I agree 100% Dooney leather is the only leather I will buy. I am a sucker for some of Coach's signature bags, but if I buy leather it's Dooney. Here for the past year if I buy ANYTHING it's been Dooney lol but I think that's simply because I have cut my buying back so far.  If I still had the disposable income that I used to have I would be tearing Coach up too


----------



## FlorentineQuack

iluvmc24 said:


> I felt so dissapointed today when I went into the bags section in The Shoe Dept in my town and saw the florentine satchel 'legal' replica.  I looked it up online and here is the webpage so you guys can see it  I also saw a coach phoebe similar, which I also own.
> https://www.shoeshow.com/product/108450/John-Romaine-Kelsie-Tote?color=&width=&size=&stocknum=616479



Can never duplicate the D!


----------



## RebeccaJ

omg those bags are awful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I agree 100% Dooney leather is the only leather I will buy. I am a sucker for some of Coach's signature bags, but if I buy leather it's Dooney. Here for the past year if I buy ANYTHING it's been Dooney lol but I think that's simply because I have cut my buying back so far.  If I still had the disposable income that I used to have I would be tearing Coach up too



:lolots: Tear it up girl!


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> I have used the Apple conditioner frequently and confidently and couldn't be happier with the results. I had also purchased this water repellent with it. I have never used it because I'm scared. Has anyone used this to the point they have full confidence that it will not change the texture or color of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 2744256



Yesterday I made this post, concerned about using a product although highly recommended, that I had never used before and was nervous about. I now come to say that I have used the rain/stain repellent spray with great success. It was like I have sprayed nothing on my bag other than the initial dampness. Dried quickly and changed nothing about texture or color whatsoever. I did my violet clayton and the very light colored strap of my new patent drawstring. I'm surprised it dried so fast. I will now be working on spraying all my bags over the next couple days.

Edit: a big thank you to those who recommended and gave me confidence to use. One day my bags will thank me when an inevitable accident happens.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Yesterday I made this post, concerned about using a product although highly recommended, that I had never used before and was nervous about. I now come to say that I have used the rain/stain repellent spray with great success. It was like I have sprayed nothing on my bag other than the initial dampness. Dried quickly and changed nothing about texture or color whatsoever. I did my violet clayton and the very light colored strap of my new patent drawstring. I'm surprised it dried so fast. I will now be working on spraying all my bags over the next couple days.
> 
> Edit: a big thank you to those who recommended and gave me confidence to use. One day my bags will thank me when an inevitable accident happens.



I find that everything can be cleaned right of of the surface with a soft cloth thanks to the spray.

I love that duo, makes my bags and mind at ease


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Yesterday I made this post, concerned about using a product although highly recommended, that I had never used before and was nervous about. I now come to say that I have used the rain/stain repellent spray with great success. It was like I have sprayed nothing on my bag other than the initial dampness. Dried quickly and changed nothing about texture or color whatsoever. I did my violet clayton and the very light colored strap of my new patent drawstring. I'm surprised it dried so fast. I will now be working on spraying all my bags over the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: a big thank you to those who recommended and gave me confidence to use. One day my bags will thank me when an inevitable accident happens.




I'm glad it worked out and now you can feel good about carrying your bags. We gotta protect these babies!


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Yesterday I made this post, concerned about using a product although highly recommended, that I had never used before and was nervous about. I now come to say that I have used the rain/stain repellent spray with great success. It was like I have sprayed nothing on my bag other than the initial dampness. Dried quickly and changed nothing about texture or color whatsoever. I did my violet clayton and the very light colored strap of my new patent drawstring. I'm surprised it dried so fast. I will now be working on spraying all my bags over the next couple days.
> 
> Edit: a big thank you to those who recommended and gave me confidence to use. One day my bags will thank me when an inevitable accident happens.



I'm taking note of this too.  I don't have the spray but did consider it when I purchased my Apple conditioner.  I'm glad to hear it worked well for you and I feel fine about it now and would give it a try.  I watched a youtube video of someone spraying their bags but then I wondered how heavy it actually goes on, and do you have to wipe down the hardware, etc.  So I figured it was easier to do nothing.  I don't think I have a delicate bag that I have to be concerned about yet, but I probably couldn't go wrong using it on all my bags.  At least I will feel ok about it now.


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> I have used the Apple conditioner frequently and confidently and couldn't be happier with the results. I had also purchased this water repellent with it. I have never used it because I'm scared. Has anyone used this to the point they have full confidence that it will not change the texture or color of the bag?
> 
> View attachment 2744256


 
I use both on my bags. The other day, I found gum on the bottom of my bag when I was switching into my soccer day bag. I pulled as much of the gum off as I could, and then I wiped the area with apple conditioner. I thought I got it all off, but I can still see a little residue in the photo. I'll put some more apple on it when I get home today.

ETA: yes, I use it and have confidence in the product. It protected BigBlueFlo from gum!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I use both on my bags. The other day, I found gum on the bottom of my bag when I was switching into my soccer day bag. I pulled as much of the gum off as I could, and then I wiped the area with apple conditioner. I thought I got it all off, but I can still see a little residue in the photo. I'll put some more apple on it when I get home today.
> 
> ETA: yes, I use it and have confidence in the product. It protected BigBlueFlo from gum!



Wow, that's really reassuring.  Thanks for sharing.  Sorry about your bag.


----------



## Nebo

Sorry about the bag, but you cleaned that mess right up! You girls can correct me, but pebbled leather doesnt need to be sprayed or do you still spray it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Sorry about the bag, but you cleaned that mess right up! You girls can correct me, but pebbled leather doesnt need to be sprayed or do you still spray it?




I don't spray my pebbled leather bags. I only put conditioner on the leather trim, if they have leather trim. I once heard Sue Clifton say if you put anything on pebbled leather it will open up the pores and make it more susceptible to stains and damage. Pebbled leather is shrunk which closes up the pores and makes it very durable against water and stains.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I don't spray my pebbled leather bags. I only put conditioner on the leather trim, if they have leather trim. I once heard Sue Clifton say if you put anything on pebbled leather it will open up the pores and make it more susceptible to stains and damage. Pebbled leather is shrunk which closes up the pores and makes it very durable against water and stains.



Thats what I thought. I just conditioned the trim ( think its calf) on my Chelsea, but didnt spray the body.

Thank you for confirming!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

For the Flo Satchel lovers. I totally get it now. Totally. I am now a convert and already have a color wish list, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For the Flo Satchel lovers. I totally get it now. Totally. I am now a convert and already have a color wish list, lol.




Lol. It's so funny how this happens!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For the Flo Satchel lovers. I totally get it now. Totally. I am now a convert and already have a color wish list, lol.



Yes yes let it flow through you. The florentine is strong with this one. Let the obsession begin! 

Sorry, it also annoys my husband when I try to talk like the emperor.


----------



## lovethatduck

springer said:


> yes yes let it flow through you. The florentine is strong with this one. Let the obsession begin!
> 
> Sorry, it also annoys my husband when i try to talk like the emperor.



&#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Yes yes let it flow through you. The florentine is strong with this one. Let the obsession begin!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it also annoys my husband when I try to talk like the emperor.




LOL but I totally got what you were saying and the reference.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For the Flo Satchel lovers. I totally get it now. Totally. I am now a convert and already have a color wish list, lol.



Hehehe, crazy right! I first wanted the Chelsea, then bought my first small flo in taupe... and it was downhill from there 

I still hope to add red to the small satchels. Then Sand in dillen satchel. Then acquire some other styles in florentine- like stanwich and clayton...


----------



## Springer

Dagnabit. Going to change into violet flow now. That's what I do, when I start thinking about the handbags I would like to buy, I go play house with the ones I have until the urge goes away.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Dagnabit. Going to change into violet flow now. That's what I do, when I start thinking about the handbags I would like to buy, I go play house with the ones I have until the urge goes away.




I don't do that enough. I have to try it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For the Flo Satchel lovers. I totally get it now. Totally. I am now a convert and already have a color wish list, lol.




Lol... You said it yourself... Welcome to the Dooney Bin"! We will give you your stripes now. You are now doomed. &#128518;&#128518;. Once you get your Ocean, you'll be at the store looking for the next. They are awesome bags!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You said it yourself... Welcome to the Dooney Bin"! We will give you your stripes now. You are now doomed. &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;. Once you get your Ocean, you'll be at the store looking for the next. They are awesome bags!!


 
LOL, yes, I'm doomed.  I already have a wish list of colors I would love to get eventually.


----------



## Vicmarie

I ordered the small grey flo !! I love the large bags but I definitely sacrifice carrying them with my 2 and 4 year olds . I'm hoping I'll fall in love with the small ! Paid 285 with shipping and tax included after my credit .


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered the small grey flo !! I love the large bags but I definitely sacrifice carrying them with my 2 and 4 year olds . I'm hoping I'll fall in love with the small ! Paid 285 with shipping and tax included after my credit .




I'm excited for you! I can't wait to seen her


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, crazy right! I first wanted the Chelsea, then bought my first small flo in taupe... and it was downhill from there
> 
> I still hope to add red to the small satchels. Then Sand in dillen satchel. Then acquire some other styles in florentine- like stanwich and clayton...





LOL, you have a color wish list just like I do.  Love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered the small grey flo !! I love the large bags but I definitely sacrifice carrying them with my 2 and 4 year olds . I'm hoping I'll fall in love with the small ! Paid 285 with shipping and tax included after my credit .





Congrats!  Can't wait to see reveal pictures!  Grey is on my color wish list too.


----------



## Springer

The color salmon in florentine leather is something else. I gave in and changed into my salmon I had said I would save until cold weather. Love this color!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Yes yes let it flow through you. The florentine is strong with this one. Let the obsession begin!
> 
> Sorry, it also annoys my husband when I try to talk like the emperor.




OMG, this is so funny!
I missed reading this thread!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> The color salmon in florentine leather is something else. I gave in and changed into my salmon I had said I would save until cold weather. Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2754473
> 
> View attachment 2754474
> 
> View attachment 2754475




So beautiful! Love the color too. I love your outdoor pictures with the greenery in the background. I'm glad you broke down and got him out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> The color salmon in florentine leather is something else. I gave in and changed into my salmon I had said I would save until cold weather. Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2754473
> 
> View attachment 2754474
> 
> View attachment 2754475


Wowoza


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> The color salmon in florentine leather is something else. I gave in and changed into my salmon I had said I would save until cold weather. Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2754473
> 
> View attachment 2754474
> 
> View attachment 2754475




Yayyyy!!!! I'm glad you decided to bring him/her out. It's beautiful!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yayyyy!!!! I'm glad you decided to bring him/her out. It's beautiful!!! &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you! I am much enjoying his orange dreamsicle smoothness. This, in addition to the natural, is a color I think I personally prefer to be smooth. My violet, I had originally wanted pebbled and know I would have enjoyed but got smooth, also the ocean, wonderful either way, but this smooth salmon worked out best for me. 

I think "dreamsicle" or "creamsicle" would have been a wonderful name for this color.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful! Love the color too. I love your outdoor pictures with the greenery in the background. I'm glad you broke down and got him out.



Thank you. I love the greenery in the background. Having more success with taking pics outside.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wowoza



That would be a good name for him!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> That would be a good name for him!



How are you feeling love?  I've been crazy busy this week and just popping in and out without posting, I don't recall you posting about being stoned in the last few days, has it passed? (The pain, not the stones lol)

Gorgeous salmon.. and ocean... and violet lol

ETA... and I don't mean stoned as in Cheech either


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> The color salmon in florentine leather is something else. I gave in and changed into my salmon I had said I would save until cold weather. Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2754473
> 
> View attachment 2754474
> 
> View attachment 2754475



Love : )


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> How are you feeling love?  I've been crazy busy this week and just popping in and out without posting, I don't recall you posting about being stoned in the last few days, has it passed? (The pain, not the stones lol)
> 
> Gorgeous salmon.. and ocean... and violet lol
> 
> ETA... and I don't mean stoned as in Cheech either



Lmfao. Thank you G. That made me do a belly laugh! 

My stone has stopped. It has not exited, but isn't moving. The pain comes when it moves I have been told by the Dr and a close family friend that's an RN who battles stones herself. It can live where it is for all I care as long as it doesn't move anymore and cause a raucous.Tricky little SOB. Oh yeah, knock on wood and all that stuff.  It probably knows I'm talking about it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Lmfao. Thank you G. That made me do a belly laugh!
> 
> My stone has stopped. It has not exited, but isn't moving. The pain comes when it moves I have been told by the Dr and a close family friend that's an RN who battles stones herself. It can live where it is for all I care as long as it doesn't move anymore and cause a raucous.Tricky little SOB. Oh yeah, knock on wood and all that stuff.  It probably knows I'm talking about it.



Yay! I hope it stays put!


----------



## Springer

One thing I said I was never going to do is condition my regular flo satchel in natural. I was TERRIFIED it would discolor. I had stuck in my mind, the fear that the natural color is more delicate. After conditioning all my other and never having problem, I grew the nerve when I noticed how dry he was in a bunch of places. Knowing I needed to protect my favorite, I did it. I know see what Nebo was talking about as far as conditioning bringing on the patina and him darkening a hair. Luckily my personal preference has fallen in love with this slightly different shade but most of all, luckily my fears of him becoming discolored and the victim of some horrible chemical reaction were never realized. Pardon my language but damn he looks good now. Thought this would be good to post to show the difference when conditioning a natural flo, before and after. 

Before



After 





This is in the same identical spot with the same identical light. Don't touch him because you'll get burned, he's that hot. Har har harrrrrr!


----------



## Springer

I also used no flash. It's his hotness alone that makes him glow.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I also used no flash. It's his hotness alone that makes him glow.



Lol! Girl he is S-MOKIN HOT!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Girl he is S-MOKIN HOT!



Thank you! I cannot tell you how pleased I am with his outcome. The only reason I did this though was because of dryness in some places, if he had not been dry, I wouldn't have had the push to do it. Even though I have read that conditioner alone can help prevent scratches and stains. I don't know why but I was terrified it would blotch his leather or it wouldn't look even or it would discolor. The general is very HOOOOT.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Girl he is S-MOKIN HOT!



I have to say, there are so many colors the flo comes in that are beautiful but natural is my favorite!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> Thank you! I cannot tell you how pleased I am with his outcome. The only reason I did this though was because of dryness in some places, if he had not been dry, I wouldn't have had the push to do it. Even though I have read that conditioner alone can help prevent scratches and stains. I don't know why but I was terrified it would blotch his leather or it wouldn't look even or it would discolor. The general is very HOOOOT.




He looks great, can I ask if you used the apple conditioner?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Lmfao. Thank you G. That made me do a belly laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> My stone has stopped. It has not exited, but isn't moving. The pain comes when it moves I have been told by the Dr and a close family friend that's an RN who battles stones herself. It can live where it is for all I care as long as it doesn't move anymore and cause a raucous.Tricky little SOB. Oh yeah, knock on wood and all that stuff.  It probably knows I'm talking about it.




I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> One thing I said I was never going to do is condition my regular flo satchel in natural. I was TERRIFIED it would discolor. I had stuck in my mind, the fear that the natural color is more delicate. After conditioning all my other and never having problem, I grew the nerve when I noticed how dry he was in a bunch of places. Knowing I needed to protect my favorite, I did it. I know see what Nebo was talking about as far as conditioning bringing on the patina and him darkening a hair. Luckily my personal preference has fallen in love with this slightly different shade but most of all, luckily my fears of him becoming discolored and the victim of some horrible chemical reaction were never realized. Pardon my language but damn he looks good now. Thought this would be good to post to show the difference when conditioning a natural flo, before and after.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2756196
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 2756197
> 
> View attachment 2756198
> 
> 
> This is in the same identical spot with the same identical light. Don't touch him because you'll get burned, he's that hot. Har har harrrrrr!




He is a real hottie! I really think I like the color after conditioning. It's a richer warmer color, more of a red hue. Gorgeous!


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> He looks great, can I ask if you used the apple conditioner?



You can ask me anything!

Yes I used the apple conditioner. I have never had anything but good results from it. Normally, other than fixing the dryness and the softness you can feel, I can hardly tell I even used it, which I like. I don't want drastic changes in my bags. With the natural, I guess with what "naturally" happens with it, you can tell a hair more than usual. For me he turned out beautifully. I can't wait to change back into him.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better



Thank you! Lol I'm back to changing bags 1 to 2 times a day!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> He is a real hottie! I really think I like the color after conditioning. It's a richer warmer color, more of a red hue. Gorgeous!



I feel it has a richer color too. I still am working the nerve to spray him with the apple Garde rain and stain repellent. Even though it worked out just fine with my others, I am paranoid with my natural.

Edit: I should take a lesson in that the conditioner did just fine and get over my fear.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> You can ask me anything!
> 
> Yes I used the apple conditioner. I have never had anything but good results from it. Normally, other than fixing the dryness and the softness you can feel, I can hardly tell I even used it, which I like. I don't want drastic changes in my bags. With the natural, I guess with what "naturally" happens with it, you can tell a hair more than usual. For me he turned out beautifully. I can't wait to change back into him.


Thanks so much, I have heard good things about it too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I feel it has a richer color too. I still am working the nerve to spray him with the apple Garde rain and stain repellent. Even though it worked out just fine with my others, I am paranoid with my natural.
> 
> Edit: I should take a lesson in that the conditioner did just fine and get over my fear.



Which is worse? The fear of the spray? Or the fear of what might land on him? Lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Which is worse? The fear of the spray? Or the fear of what might land on him? Lol



Excellent question. I now know what I must do!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I feel it has a richer color too. I still am working the nerve to spray him with the apple Garde rain and stain repellent. Even though it worked out just fine with my others, I am paranoid with my natural.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I should take a lesson in that the conditioner did just fine and get over my fear.




I sprayed my natural Stanwich and it didn't change the color at all. Just hold the can far enough away and don't overly saturate any one spot. It dries back to its color in no time. If you're worried though you can skip it and know that your bag is protected with the conditioner.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Which is worse? The fear of the spray? Or the fear of what might land on him? Lol




This is a good way to look at it GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you! Lol I'm back to changing bags 1 to 2 times a day!




Lol! Now that's a good day!


----------



## vanhornink

Springer said:


> One thing I said I was never going to do is condition my regular flo satchel in natural. I was TERRIFIED it would discolor. I had stuck in my mind, the fear that the natural color is more delicate. After conditioning all my other and never having problem, I grew the nerve when I noticed how dry he was in a bunch of places. Knowing I needed to protect my favorite, I did it. I know see what Nebo was talking about as far as conditioning bringing on the patina and him darkening a hair. Luckily my personal preference has fallen in love with this slightly different shade but most of all, luckily my fears of him becoming discolored and the victim of some horrible chemical reaction were never realized. Pardon my language but damn he looks good now. Thought this would be good to post to show the difference when conditioning a natural flo, before and after.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2756196
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 2756197
> 
> View attachment 2756198
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the same identical spot with the same identical light. Don't touch him because you'll get burned, he's that hot. Har har harrrrrr!




Wow it came out sooooooooooo darn good....yummy leather goodness


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> One thing I said I was never going to do is condition my regular flo satchel in natural. I was TERRIFIED it would discolor. I had stuck in my mind, the fear that the natural color is more delicate. After conditioning all my other and never having problem, I grew the nerve when I noticed how dry he was in a bunch of places. Knowing I needed to protect my favorite, I did it. I know see what Nebo was talking about as far as conditioning bringing on the patina and him darkening a hair. Luckily my personal preference has fallen in love with this slightly different shade but most of all, luckily my fears of him becoming discolored and the victim of some horrible chemical reaction were never realized. Pardon my language but damn he looks good now. Thought this would be good to post to show the difference when conditioning a natural flo, before and after.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2756196
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 2756197
> 
> View attachment 2756198
> 
> 
> This is in the same identical spot with the same identical light. Don't touch him because you'll get burned, he's that hot. Har har harrrrrr!




He looks beautiful! I'm glad your fears are over and buried. It will make it patina faster a bit with use now too. Which I dont mind at all on my bags. They look nurtured and they soften easier and get the smile easier. Now, Im trying to wear Miss Ivy more, she is a bit stiff and doesnt smile as much as she should.

I'm thinking to take her to Europe with me and I hope after a month of use, she will be just right.


----------



## SEWDimples

Springer said:


> One thing I said I was never going to do is condition my regular flo satchel in natural. I was TERRIFIED it would discolor. I had stuck in my mind, the fear that the natural color is more delicate. After conditioning all my other and never having problem, I grew the nerve when I noticed how dry he was in a bunch of places. Knowing I needed to protect my favorite, I did it. I know see what Nebo was talking about as far as conditioning bringing on the patina and him darkening a hair. Luckily my personal preference has fallen in love with this slightly different shade but most of all, luckily my fears of him becoming discolored and the victim of some horrible chemical reaction were never realized. Pardon my language but damn he looks good now. Thought this would be good to post to show the difference when conditioning a natural flo, before and after.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2756196
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 2756197
> 
> View attachment 2756198
> 
> 
> This is in the same identical spot with the same identical light. Don't touch him because you'll get burned, he's that hot. Har har harrrrrr!



He looks great!

Love the color now.


----------



## Springer

Because the vast majority of my collection has been purchased in the last part of summer, I have not given the "dye transfer" from jeans much thought. Now, thinking about wearing jeans to something I have to go to tonight and thinking about where I would sit my bag, possibly on my lap, I'm worrying. How many have had issues with dye transfer? Would my spraying of the bag with the Garde rain/stain repellent help?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Because the vast majority of my collection has been purchased in the last part of summer, I have not given the "dye transfer" from jeans much thought. Now, thinking about wearing jeans to something I have to go to tonight and thinking about where I would sit my bag, possibly on my lap, I'm worrying. How many have had issues with dye transfer? Would my spraying of the bag with the Garde rain/stain repellent help?




I have several light colored Flo bags and have only had transfer with a couple (Taupe Dillen and a little with Salmon) even after protecting but I just wipe with a baby wipe and it's gone.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Because the vast majority of my collection has been purchased in the last part of summer, I have not given the "dye transfer" from jeans much thought. Now, thinking about wearing jeans to something I have to go to tonight and thinking about where I would sit my bag, possibly on my lap, I'm worrying. How many have had issues with dye transfer? Would my spraying of the bag with the Garde rain/stain repellent help?




I haven't had any, but most of my bags are darker. The Violet satchel I got from QVC came with terrible dye transfer from jeans. I just wanted to let you know to be careful with your gorgeous Violet. Here's a picture.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had any, but most of my bags are darker. The Violet satchel I got from QVC came with terrible dye transfer from jeans. I just wanted to let you know to be careful with your gorgeous Violet. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 2758674



That's ... I dunno what to say.

Can you get it off?


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't had any, but most of my bags are darker. The Violet satchel I got from QVC came with terrible dye transfer from jeans. I just wanted to let you know to be careful with your gorgeous Violet. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 2758674



This is the picture of the violet flo that made me want him to come to me pebbled! Your pictures of the as is bag you recieved before you sent it back. A pebbled violet is gorgeous!

Yes, yesterday evening I changed into ocean flo really quick just to be safe. I was terrified my violet would get this color transfer. If I'm walking I'm fine, it doesn't reach my jeans to rub, but if I'm somewhere like yesterday where I'll be holding my bag in my lap, that makes me nervous and is something I'm going to avoid.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> That's ... I dunno what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get it off?




No, that's how it came out of the box. I wrapped that baby up and sent it back as fast as I could. It looked like it had been used for a year. The strap was doubled and some of the gold had rubbed off the hardware. It was in bad shape.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> This is the picture of the violet flo that made me want him to come to me pebbled! Your pictures of the as is bag you recieved before you sent it back. A pebbled violet is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yesterday evening I changed into ocean flo really quick just to be safe. I was terrified my violet would get this color transfer. If I'm walking I'm fine, it doesn't reach my jeans to rub, but if I'm somewhere like yesterday where I'll be holding my bag in my lap, that makes me nervous and is something I'm going to avoid.




That's right, I forgot that it was pebbled. That's the only Violet that I've seen pebbled. Maybe others have more experience with color transfer, but it seems it would happen more when it rubs on the pants like when you're walking. If it's just sitting in your lap, maybe it would be safe? Better to be safe though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I can't remember who wanted it, but the Qvc outlet in Frazier PA has the sunflower small satchel.  I think it was $208 and 35% off.  The manager said she ships


----------



## Nebo

I mentioned the small one, somebody wanted the large one  Thank you for the info. Im on a bag ban until November.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wasn't able to send it back ... &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't remember who wanted it, but the Qvc outlet in Frazier PA has the sunflower small satchel.  I think it was $208 and 35% off.  The manager said she ships



Oh yeah that was me. I had a dream I was able to get the regular flo in that pretty yellow color!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2759627
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to send it back ... &#9786;&#65039;



By choice?  did you grow to love her?? She's gorgeous with or without her lil flaws!


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> By choice?  did you grow to love her?? She's gorgeous with or without her lil flaws!




By choice ! I left it alone in the dust bag for a couple days the brought it out and re examined .. I started trimming the frays and I just started to love her ... ( him for you ) lol


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hey ladies! Thinking about ordering that 940 flo satchel in Ocean. I know Pecan and Springer has vibrant coloring but is this true that some are darker and duller than others? I don't want to get stuck with that.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> By choice ! I left it alone in the dust bag for a couple days the brought it out and re examined .. I started trimming the frays and I just started to love her ... ( him for you ) lol



Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2759627
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to send it back ... &#9786;&#65039;



Yay!  I'm happy for you.  She looks great in the picture.  Just enough texture to make her unique.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2759627
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to send it back ... &#9786;&#65039;




She's gorgeous. I love this gray


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> By choice ! I left it alone in the dust bag for a couple days the brought it out and re examined .. I started trimming the frays and I just started to love her ... ( him for you ) lol[/QUOTE
> 
> 'Ya fondled her!


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Vicmarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> By choice ! I left it alone in the dust bag for a couple days the brought it out and re examined .. I started trimming the frays and I just started to love her ... ( him for you ) lol[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ya fondled her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did ! I liked it too !
Click to expand...


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> lovethatduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did ! I liked it too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to warn 'ya.
> 
> Those stringy tassels are like "The Strain".
> 
> They worm their way into your heart, and ... eat your brain.
> 
> Baby, you're lost!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2759627
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to send it back ... &#9786;&#65039;



hey, lady! I was thinking about you these past few days and wanted to ask did you keep her! So happy you did, it is a gorgeous bag! Im sure you will enjoy her very much!

Im hoping to get a gray Kingston in the spring


----------



## msmiscl

Hi everybody! Just joined the forum because I am a dooney addict and I couldn't find good posts/pictures/discussions anywhere else but here! 

I reallly really need your opinions, if you could only choose one color, would you have gotten the ocean blue or the salmon small flo satchel? (Considering you already have other colors in the small flor satchel already)

PLEASE HELP, I'm in a DILEMMA choosing 1 of the 2


----------



## Bobetta

msmiscl said:


> Hi everybody! Just joined the forum because I am a dooney addict and I couldn't find good posts/pictures/discussions anywhere else but here!
> 
> I reallly really need your opinions, if you could only choose one color, would you have gotten the ocean blue or the salmon small flo satchel? (Considering you already have other colors in the small flor satchel already)
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I'm in a DILEMMA choosing 1 of the 2




This is a super tough choice. And very personal too. I know there's a lot of Ocean owners and fans here. And Salmon is also fave. I haven't seen the Ocean blue Flo in person. And I own the Mini Salmon. And that color is something else. It pops but yet is subtle. What you have to consider is what is your personal color preference? What excites you? Then consider what you already own.  Could you use more or need a different change of pace? Maybe this isn't so helpful but maybe will help narrow it down. And if you catch a really good deal - at the outlets - get both!! lol. Sorry. I'm so not helping now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

msmiscl said:


> Hi everybody! Just joined the forum because I am a dooney addict and I couldn't find good posts/pictures/discussions anywhere else but here!
> 
> I reallly really need your opinions, if you could only choose one color, would you have gotten the ocean blue or the salmon small flo satchel? (Considering you already have other colors in the small flor satchel already)
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I'm in a DILEMMA choosing 1 of the 2



Howdy and welcome to the Dooney bin!!   Personally, I love the ocean blue, but so much depends on your wardrobe and personal preference.   You can't go wrong with either choice!


----------



## Twoboyz

msmiscl said:


> Hi everybody! Just joined the forum because I am a dooney addict and I couldn't find good posts/pictures/discussions anywhere else but here!
> 
> I reallly really need your opinions, if you could only choose one color, would you have gotten the ocean blue or the salmon small flo satchel? (Considering you already have other colors in the small flor satchel already)
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I'm in a DILEMMA choosing 1 of the 2




Welcome Msmisl! You've definitely come to the right place. Funny you should ask this question because it's one I've struggled with for a long time myself. I still don't have either of these colors. Lol. I just couldn't decide. I would say picture yourself wearing each color. Do you like for your bag to stand out or be more subtle? I feel like they both stand out because they are bright colors, but I think the ocean would blend in better because it's similar to the color of blue jeans. This is true especially if you wear a lot of jeans. If you really want your bag to stand out and get noticed, I think the salmon might do a better job at that. Since I have not seen the colors too much in real life, this is just what I notice from pictures. This is IMHO of course. Good luck. It's a tough one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ocean blue,  hands down.  I think it's a more wearable color and also one that will look 'right' in any season,  for years to come.  I think the salmon is lovely,  but less wearable for the long term.  OK,  and I also love blues and the ocean blue is a stunning color.


I have 2 different ocean blue Flos (Bristol and the Clayton) and I'm considering a third one... the small Flo satchel.  Trying to resist,  but I'm weakening.


----------



## msmiscl

THANKYOU ladies! I am SO GRATEFUL for all your replies!!  

I actually ordered an ocean blue bristol (its on its way, so I don't know how it'll look in person yet), but I have seen the salmon in person. *
lavenderjunkie*, could you PLEASE share a picture of the ocean blue bristol? 

And do you guys know the difference between aqua and dusty blue? (I have the dusty blue and I have never seen the aqua in person)

 Couldn't be happier to have joined the forum with people who understand my love (and addiction) for their bags!


----------



## Springer

msmiscl said:


> Hi everybody! Just joined the forum because I am a dooney addict and I couldn't find good posts/pictures/discussions anywhere else but here!
> 
> I reallly really need your opinions, if you could only choose one color, would you have gotten the ocean blue or the salmon small flo satchel? (Considering you already have other colors in the small flor satchel already)
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I'm in a DILEMMA choosing 1 of the 2



I have both in the regular size and if I HAD to pick, I would choose ocean.


----------



## Nebo

msmiscl said:


> THANKYOU ladies! I am SO GRATEFUL for all your replies!!
> 
> I actually ordered an ocean blue bristol (its on its way, so I don't know how it'll look in person yet), but I have seen the salmon in person. *
> lavenderjunkie*, could you PLEASE share a picture of the ocean blue bristol?
> 
> And do you guys know the difference between aqua and dusty blue? (I have the dusty blue and I have never seen the aqua in person)
> 
> Couldn't be happier to have joined the forum with people who understand my love (and addiction) for their bags!



Hi and welcome! You are at the right place 

I have both, the ocean blue and the salmon. I wear a lot of black, white, nude, olive green, blues, wine colors and I wear both of those with all of the mentioned colors equally  If I would have to pick one, just one.. it would probably be the ocean blue. You can wear it with everything, it is almost a neutral. Specially as it will patina and darken slightly. Aqua is more of a brighter color compared to dusty blue. You can find it in the MOD shot thread in the sticky section of the forum. One of our members got the laaaast one from the Dooney outlet


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hey ladies! Thinking about ordering that 940 flo satchel in Ocean. I know Pecan and Springer has vibrant coloring but is this true that some are darker and duller than others? I don't want to get stuck with that.



Yes, it is true. My reg flo is darker and the color is more dull, specially as it patina-ed. It is really a stroke of luck. I dont think mine is any uglier or less attractive.  I actually prefer it darker, it goes with more outfits. But it is too big for me, so Im giving it to my sister. I do own a twist strap hobo in ocean and it is a vibrant blue.


----------



## Bobetta

msmiscl said:


> THANKYOU ladies! I am SO GRATEFUL for all your replies!!
> 
> I actually ordered an ocean blue bristol (its on its way, so I don't know how it'll look in person yet), but I have seen the salmon in person. *
> lavenderjunkie*, could you PLEASE share a picture of the ocean blue bristol?
> 
> And do you guys know the difference between aqua and dusty blue? (I have the dusty blue and I have never seen the aqua in person)
> 
> Couldn't be happier to have joined the forum with people who understand my love (and addiction) for their bags!




Ohhhh, Bristol. Great bag. In Ocean - even better. Hope you love your new bag. We don't really know it's love till we have that little bad boy in our hands and arms. 
Congrats and welcome "home." 
And posting pics - it's a must!!


----------



## Bobetta

msmiscl said:


> THANKYOU ladies! I am SO GRATEFUL for all your replies!!
> 
> I actually ordered an ocean blue bristol (its on its way, so I don't know how it'll look in person yet), but I have seen the salmon in person. *
> lavenderjunkie*, could you PLEASE share a picture of the ocean blue bristol?
> 
> And do you guys know the difference between aqua and dusty blue? (I have the dusty blue and I have never seen the aqua in person)
> 
> Couldn't be happier to have joined the forum with people who understand my love (and addiction) for their bags!




And I should add, I never saw Dusty Blue in person but I was on an Aqua crazy train and I got a few bag styles in Aqua including the Regular Florentine Satchel. According the sales rep - the last one. I grabbed it. Wished I could've gotten a Mini too. Love that size for "fun" colors. 
I posted pics in the No Comment Mod Shot thread. And I'm sure in reveal threads around. But eBay gets a few. But on the pricier end.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

msmiscl said:


> Hi everybody! Just joined the forum because I am a dooney addict and I couldn't find good posts/pictures/discussions anywhere else but here!
> 
> I reallly really need your opinions, if you could only choose one color, would you have gotten the ocean blue or the salmon small flo satchel? (Considering you already have other colors in the small flor satchel already)
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I'm in a DILEMMA choosing 1 of the 2




Welcome to the Dooney Bin girlfriend!!!

Tough choice but I would choose the Salmon. It's a unique color that you can't find easily. I'm excited to see what you choose.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Welcome to the Dooney Bin girlfriend!!!
> 
> Tough choice but I would choose the Salmon. It's a unique color that you can't find easily. I'm excited to see what you choose.



Msniscl,

I want to add agreement to pecan's post. While I would choose the ocean if I had to pick, pecan has a very good point about the salmon being unique. It's definitely not a color you see often. The market is far from being over saturated with a bag of this color. And it's gorgeous.


----------



## msmiscl

I actually have the salmon in the regular flo satchel (but it's a little too big for me), and the bristol in ocean blue is still on its way 











I am going crazy trying to decide because small satchel is perfect for me in terms of size, so I am thinking of buying it in the small satchel instead (and sell the large one, but the leather is so beautiful and smooth ). 

Would you give up the large satchel (and try to sell it) to buy a small satchel? And if I were to buy both colors in the small satchel, I always have the risk that  might not be able to sell the large satchel OR I should just keep the large salmon, and get the ocean blue in small. (Mentally trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color. Going crazyyyyyyyy here!) Will definitely take more pictures of the collection once they arrive


----------



## Springer

msmiscl said:


> I actually have the salmon in the regular flo satchel (but it's a little too big for me), and the bristol in ocean blue is still on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going crazy trying to decide because small satchel is perfect for me in terms of size, so I am thinking of buying it in the small satchel instead (and sell the large one, but the leather is so beautiful and smooth ).
> 
> Would you give up the large satchel (and try to sell it) to buy a small satchel? And if I were to buy both colors in the small satchel, I always have the risk that  might not be able to sell the large satchel OR I should just keep the large salmon, and get the ocean blue in small. (Mentally trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color. Going crazyyyyyyyy here!) Will definitely take more pictures of the collection once they arrive



I think it boils down to personal preference. Some people do not want to have the same style bag in different colors. The regular(large) size satchel works perfect for me, I love everything about it, it's my favorite style. Having multiples doesn't bother me, so far I have 5 regular size flos and I know I'll get a couple more in the future when the clearance sales start. It's just a personal choice. 

Your salmon is gorgeous! My salmons leather is creamy smooth too. Pecans is also. I can see where your having difficulty deciding if you want to sell that bag it not, she's beautiful! 

Sorry, I don't think I helped any. lol

Edit: I'm sorry I misread. You meant having two bags in the same color. I have a regular ocean flo and a satchel with pockets in ocean. Also the reg violet flo and the clayton in violet. Again personal preference but I say if you LOVE the color then it's fine to have different bags in the same color!


----------



## Twoboyz

msmiscl said:


> I actually have the salmon in the regular flo satchel (but it's a little too big for me), and the bristol in ocean blue is still on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going crazy trying to decide because small satchel is perfect for me in terms of size, so I am thinking of buying it in the small satchel instead (and sell the large one, but the leather is so beautiful and smooth ).
> 
> Would you give up the large satchel (and try to sell it) to buy a small satchel? And if I were to buy both colors in the small satchel, I always have the risk that  might not be able to sell the large satchel OR I should just keep the large salmon, and get the ocean blue in small. (Mentally trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color. Going crazyyyyyyyy here!) Will definitely take more pictures of the collection once they arrive



That's a tough one.  It's hard to let go of a bag when it is perfect, because you know how some of these flos can come.  You can always try to find a small first and see if you like it and then sell the large one on ebay once you have your perfect small one.  BTW, the Aurora outlet had a small ocean satchel in ocean today.  I looked like it was one of the vibrant colored ones and it was really pebbled.  It was really pretty, but I passed on it because the small is just a tad too small for me now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sorry I can't post a picture... don't have the right technology.   I've seen the dusty blue,  it was a Florentine color a few years ago.  It's a very pale blue shade,  slight aqua undertone.   The Aqua is a stronger shade and clearly a bright blue-green (or green_blue) color.   Aqua isn't as dark or blue as turquoise.


----------



## Nebo

msmiscl said:


> I actually have the salmon in the regular flo satchel (but it's a little too big for me), and the bristol in ocean blue is still on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going crazy trying to decide because small satchel is perfect for me in terms of size, so I am thinking of buying it in the small satchel instead (and sell the large one, but the leather is so beautiful and smooth ).
> 
> Would you give up the large satchel (and try to sell it) to buy a small satchel? And if I were to buy both colors in the small satchel, I always have the risk that  might not be able to sell the large satchel OR I should just keep the large salmon, and get the ocean blue in small. (Mentally trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color. Going crazyyyyyyyy here!) Will definitely take more pictures of the collection once they arrive



I am giving away my large ocean blue satchel, because I find it too big and dont wear it much at all. Its not heavy, just big and I dont like how it wears compared to the small one. So, I do understand your point about wanting the smaller size.  I gave up on trying to sell it, and decided to just give it as a gift to my sister. You can try to sell it for the price of the small one with shipping, it should go pretty fast considering it is super smooth.


----------



## msmiscl

So it's decided. I am keeping the large florentine salmon satchel! I keep getting a feeling that since this color POPS, might as well GO BIG , and ordered the ocean blue small satchel  

Thankyou for all the feedback and mod shots! It really helped!! 
Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend


----------



## Twoboyz

msmiscl said:


> So it's decided. I am keeping the large florentine salmon satchel! I keep getting a feeling that since this color POPS, might as well GO BIG , and ordered the ocean blue small satchel
> 
> Thankyou for all the feedback and mod shots! It really helped!!
> Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend




Yay! I'm happy you made a decision. That salmon is just too gorgeous to give up.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

msmiscl said:


> So it's decided. I am keeping the large florentine salmon satchel! I keep getting a feeling that since this color POPS, might as well GO BIG , and ordered the ocean blue small satchel
> 
> Thankyou for all the feedback and mod shots! It really helped!!
> Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend


 

Welcome to the forum! 

I'm a bit behind on posts and catching up now.  I'm relatively knew to Dooney myself and sometimes it's hard to decide between colors and styles, so I've decided the best option is to get them all!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> sometimes it's hard to decide between colors and styles, so I've decided the best option is to get them all!



I like the way you think!


----------



## Bag Me

Is the salmon a summer orange?  I'm hoping it can be wear as a Fall bag...love orange bags...thank you in advance!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bag Me said:


> Is the salmon a summer orange?  I'm hoping it can be wear as a Fall bag...love orange bags...thank you in advance!




I wouldn't say it's a true orangy color. I describe it as a mix between coral and orange. If that makes any sense.
I consider it an all year round bag. That's how I plan to carry mine, at least. It's perfect, especially for fall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I like the way you think!


 

  I thought it was a good plan, lol.


----------



## Bag Me

Bag Me said:


> Is the salmon a summer orange?  I'm hoping it can be wear as a Fall bag...love orange bags...thank you in advance!


Thank you


----------



## Bag Me

PcanTannedBty said:


> I wouldn't say it's a true orangy color. I describe it as a mix between coral and orange. If that makes any sense.
> I consider it an all year round bag. That's how I plan to carry mine, at least. It's perfect, especially for fall.


Thank you


----------



## Rstar

Nebo said:


> I am giving away my large ocean blue satchel, because I find it too big and dont wear it much at all. Its not heavy, just big and I dont like how it wears compared to the small one. So, I do understand your point about wanting the smaller size.  I gave up on trying to sell it, and decided to just give it as a gift to my sister. You can try to sell it for the price of the small one with shipping, it should go pretty fast considering it is super smooth.



Don't give away the large ocean satchel, do a Dooney trade in and pick out another bag you will love. Dooney will give you half the retail value, you can read more about the trade in program on Dooney.com under 'returns and exchanges'


----------



## Patlynn42

Rstar said:


> Don't give away the large ocean satchel, do a Dooney trade in and pick out another bag you will love. Dooney will give you half the retail value, you can read more about the trade in program on Dooney.com under 'returns and exchanges'




Do you know if they consider the condition of the bag heavily when doing a trade in?  I bought a secondhand bag, and it has some fading.  Otherwise it's in excellent condition.  Just wondering, I'm sure they probably take that into consideration, but wondering if a bag has to be in pristine condition.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Patlynn42 said:


> Do you know if they consider the condition of the bag heavily when doing a trade in?  I bought a secondhand bag, and it has some fading.  Otherwise it's in excellent condition.  Just wondering, I'm sure they probably take that into consideration, but wondering if a bag has to be in pristine condition.



The condition of the bag does not matter.  They destroy the bags sent in for the trade in program.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> The condition of the bag does not matter.  They destroy the bags sent in for the trade in program.



That's crazy. Donating them to various hardship organizations would be such a wonderful thing to do instead of destroying them.  Can you imagine the happiness of someone who has/is going through hardship? Seems like such a waste when a little bit of good could be done with it.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Maybe they put them in the recycle bin and make something out of them.


----------



## Patlynn42

MiaBorsa said:


> The condition of the bag does not matter.  They destroy the bags sent in for the trade in program.



Oh wow, I never imagined that.  Thank you!


----------



## msmiscl

Bag Me said:


> Is the salmon a summer orange?  I'm hoping it can be wear as a Fall bag...love orange bags...thank you in advance!


I agree with PTB, it's a mix of coral and orange (depending on the lighting, it could look lighter with direct light, or darker indoor). 

But I wouldn't say it's a fall color. If you want to create a contrast-look the salmon would definitely work, but it is not a "Hermes orange" color for sure (of which is easier to work with the fall season). So I personally might have trouble wearing the salmon color with my fall wardrobe (spring and summer no issues).


----------



## Nebo

Rstar said:


> Don't give away the large ocean satchel, do a Dooney trade in and pick out another bag you will love. Dooney will give you half the retail value, you can read more about the trade in program on Dooney.com under 'returns and exchanges'



Thank you, lady! I already know about the trade in and I was thinking about it. To trade it in for a nice  red flo. But, I decided to give it to my younger sister. She will love it. She doesnt have a designer bag and I know it will mean a lot to her. She will certainly wear it more then I would. 

Thank you for the heads up, though.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> That's crazy. Donating them to various hardship organizations would be such a wonderful thing to do instead of destroying them.  Can you imagine the happiness of someone who has/is going through hardship? Seems like such a waste when a little bit of good could be done with it.



Im pretty sure the reason why they would much rather make a money donation to something like that then offer them traded in bags lies in marketing the bags as luxury items, etc.

It all comes down to politics, even for bags.

I just wish they would reuse the leather for something else.. so sad...


----------



## CheekynCheerful

I do not know if there is a care and maintenance post on here for D&B bags but I needed guidance on caring for this specific bag. I am honestly regretting my purchase I love the look of the bag and all, but this bag is extremely delicate! When I received the bag it had a couple of scratches on it already but it seems as though that is inevitable. What disappointed me most was that within the first use of the bag (today), my jeans transferred dye on to it (my bag is in the chestnut color so it is not the lightest colored bag) and i scratched it with my finger nail three times (my nails are not even long but there are now new marks on the bag). Is there a way to clean/reduce the dye stain as well as preventing/buffing out scratches on the bag? I also find that being a college student that commutes to school makes it even harder to prevent damage to the bag (getting on public transportation where it's crowded with people and things which can also damage the bag).


----------



## LValicious

Hello,
This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## LValicious

Hello,
This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated.

View attachment 2772829

View attachment 2772830


----------



## RebeccaJ

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Bobetta

LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830







LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830




Hey. Welcome!
Your new bag is gorgeous! These Flo bags have variations of smooth to textured to even pebbled. I have a super smooth Natural Florentine Satchel but she also a rough patch. Lol. And boy is it rough. I think it's in the back and underneath. So not a big deal. But it's there. And I have another Flo bag that has a similar area like yours. I have other Flo bags that are pebbled and mixed. Someone here told me, the Flo bags are unique like skin. But ultimately it's what you like and will make you happy. 
And it's a beauty.


----------



## Bobetta

LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830







LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830







LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830







LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830




Hey. Welcome!
Your new bag is gorgeous! These Flo bags have variations of smooth to textured to even pebbled. I have a super smooth Natural Florentine Satchel but she also a rough patch. Lol. And boy is it rough. I think it's in the back and underneath. So not a big deal. But it's there. And I have another Flo bag that has a similar area like yours. I have other Flo bags that are pebbled and mixed. Someone here told me, the Flo bags are unique like skin. But ultimately it's what you like and will make you happy. 
And it's a beauty.


----------



## Twoboyz

LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830




Beautiful bag! It's truly a Dooney classic. I don't have anything to add that Bobetta didn't already mention. I hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## LValicious

Thank you all for your replies! Glad to know it's normal. So sorry, I don't know why my iphone app double posted. Yesterday I couldn't get it to work at all after I posted and had to wait until this morning to reply! I love seeing everyone's bags


----------



## LValicious

RebeccaJ said:


> That is gorgeous!




Thank You!


----------



## LValicious

Bobetta said:


> Hey. Welcome!
> Your new bag is gorgeous! These Flo bags have variations of smooth to textured to even pebbled. I have a super smooth Natural Florentine Satchel but she also a rough patch. Lol. And boy is it rough. I think it's in the back and underneath. So not a big deal. But it's there. And I have another Flo bag that has a similar area like yours. I have other Flo bags that are pebbled and mixed. Someone here told me, the Flo bags are unique like skin. But ultimately it's what you like and will make you happy.
> And it's a beauty.




Thank you! I do think she's pretty and her texture is growing on me. Lol. I think I was expecting super smooth so I was surprised when I seen her


----------



## LValicious

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! It's truly a Dooney classic. I don't have anything to add that Bobetta didn't already mention. I hope you enjoy your new bag.




Thank you!


----------



## lisa.nickel

CheekynCheerful said:


> I do not know if there is a care and maintenance post on here for D&B bags but I needed guidance on caring for this specific bag. I am honestly regretting my purchase I love the look of the bag and all, but this bag is extremely delicate! When I received the bag it had a couple of scratches on it already but it seems as though that is inevitable. What disappointed me most was that within the first use of the bag (today), my jeans transferred dye on to it (my bag is in the chestnut color so it is not the lightest colored bag) and i scratched it with my finger nail three times (my nails are not even long but there are now new marks on the bag). Is there a way to clean/reduce the dye stain as well as preventing/buffing out scratches on the bag? I also find that being a college student that commutes to school makes it even harder to prevent damage to the bag (getting on public transportation where it's crowded with people and things which can also damage the bag).




It doesn't look like anyone answered so I'll give it a shot. I'm not an expert but I do have a few Florentines as for the scratches, yes these bags do scratch easily it seems the smoother the leather the more prone to scratches. As they get more worn in the scratches won't seem to stand out as much. You can rub them out but I wouldn't worry too much. For the conditioning I would try the apple brand conditioner and the apple gaurde spray to prevent further transfer and protect the bag. I read about both of these products in various forums here an they work very well. Initially it may make your bag a little darker but should not alter the color too much. You can use the conditioner to try and get the dye transfer out, or at least make it less noticeable. 
HTH


----------



## Twoboyz

CheekynCheerful said:


> I do not know if there is a care and maintenance post on here for D&B bags but I needed guidance on caring for this specific bag. I am honestly regretting my purchase I love the look of the bag and all, but this bag is extremely delicate! When I received the bag it had a couple of scratches on it already but it seems as though that is inevitable. What disappointed me most was that within the first use of the bag (today), my jeans transferred dye on to it (my bag is in the chestnut color so it is not the lightest colored bag) and i scratched it with my finger nail three times (my nails are not even long but there are now new marks on the bag). Is there a way to clean/reduce the dye stain as well as preventing/buffing out scratches on the bag? I also find that being a college student that commutes to school makes it even harder to prevent damage to the bag (getting on public transportation where it's crowded with people and things which can also damage the bag).




Hi and welcome! I don't think I can add much, since I don't have any experience with color transfer. I would just say be careful wearing newer or dark jeans or maybe don't carry it by the long strap if you can avoid it while wearing dark jeans. Hopefully as your bag patinas the transfer will blend in. However I will say from experience the scratches bothered me at first when my bags were new, but i got used to it. I just rub them right out with my finger. Since florentine leather is said to get better with age, the scratches are all part of the beautifying process.


----------



## Twoboyz

LValicious said:


> Thank you all for your replies! Glad to know it's normal. So sorry, I don't know why my iphone app double posted. Yesterday I couldn't get it to work at all after I posted and had to wait until this morning to reply! I love seeing everyone's bags




Welcome to the Dooney forum


----------



## LValicious

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome to the Dooney forum




Thank you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I know someone whose dark jeans transferred onto an even lighter color Florentine satchel (the natural).  She was able to remove most of the dye by rubbing the handbag with a soft, white cloth.  She said it took a lot of time and work,  but in the end most of the dye was removed and the handbag had a slightly darker patina,  but was even all other.  As if the bag had just aged.


I would try the cloth before applying any chemicals.   I know that many of the ladies here swear by the Apple products.   But Dooney does not recommend anything be used on their Florentine handbags.


Sorry you had such a bad experience.  It happens with dark jeans rubbing off onto other clothing or leather car seats,  and for some reason,  the Florentine leather is often a victim.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I know someone whose dark jeans transferred onto an even lighter color Florentine satchel (the natural).  She was able to remove most of the dye by rubbing the handbag with a soft, white cloth.  She said it took a lot of time and work,  but in the end most of the dye was removed and the handbag had a slightly darker patina,  but was even all other.  As if the bag had just aged.
> 
> 
> I would try the cloth before applying any chemicals.   I know that many of the ladies here swear by the Apple products.   But Dooney does not recommend anything be used on their Florentine handbags.
> 
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad experience.  It happens with dark jeans rubbing off onto other clothing or leather car seats,  and for some reason,  the Florentine leather is often a victim.




Thank you LJ. This is good to know.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have sprayed all of my florentine bags and have never had any transfer.  Although I don't use apple guard.  I actually spray mine with the walmart kiwi silicone spray


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have sprayed all of my florentine bags and have never had any transfer.  Although I don't use apple guard.  I actually spray mine with the walmart kiwi silicone spray




Does that one leave a sheen or anything ? Have you sprayed it on florentine or dillen before ??

I just had a color transfer incident of my own on my dillen ...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Vicmarie said:


> Does that one leave a sheen or anything ? Have you sprayed it on florentine or dillen before ??
> 
> I just had a color transfer incident of my own on my dillen ...



I use it on all my flos.  I don't remember ever treating my dillens.  It darkens the leather until it dries, then it is back to the original color and you don't have to worry about spots or scratches or anything


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Does that one leave a sheen or anything ? Have you sprayed it on florentine or dillen before ??
> 
> I just had a color transfer incident of my own on my dillen ...




I get color transfer on my untreated Taupe Dillen Satchel and I just use a taaaad (barely wetting the cloth) bit of conditioner and it comes right off.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I get color transfer on my untreated Taupe Dillen Satchel and I just use a taaaad (barely wetting the cloth) bit of conditioner and it comes right off.




That's good to know too. I'm glad you got it out.


----------



## seton

I wouldn't spray silicone on leather personally. To each their own.


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I use it on all my flos.  I don't remember ever treating my dillens.  It darkens the leather until it dries, then it is back to the original color and you don't have to worry about spots or scratches or anything







PcanTannedBty said:


> I get color transfer on my untreated Taupe Dillen Satchel and I just use a taaaad (barely wetting the cloth) bit of conditioner and it comes right off.




Thanks ladies !

Pcan .. I have a feeling it was there for about 24 hours cause by the time I saw it last night it was set in ! It's happened before with a denim skirt I had and it came right off that same day .. But last night I tried and only a little came off  it's not so noticeable now but im still irked ! Do you use Apple gaurd ?


----------



## AlbertsLove

Just orders the Gray and Natural from qvc. Now worried about transfers. Ugh. Lol. I wins I could buy all the colors. Lol. I hope I don't regret both colors and miss out on getting the Navy/Marine/Black/Brown on payments. :/


----------



## Twoboyz

AlbertsLove said:


> Just orders the Gray and Natural from qvc. Now worried about transfers. Ugh. Lol. I wins I could buy all the colors. Lol. I hope I don't regret both colors and miss out on getting the Navy/Marine/Black/Brown on payments. :/




I can't wait to see them.  I do think you have to be careful with color transfer on the lighter colors, but I don't think I've heard any complaints on these colors. I think it's always a good idea to be careful when wearing dark jeans that are new.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AlbertsLove said:


> Just orders the Gray and Natural from qvc. Now worried about transfers. Ugh. Lol. I wins I could buy all the colors. Lol. I hope I don't regret both colors and miss out on getting the Navy/Marine/Black/Brown on payments. :/




You won't be disappointed! They have payments a lot, especially round this time of year. Great color choices.


----------



## handbagnovice

LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830


Gorgeous!  Mine is mostly pebbled, but has some smooth areas too.  I never noticed until I conditioned her.  I like it the way it is.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see them.  I do think you have to be careful with color transfer on the lighter colors, but I don't think I've heard any complaints on these colors. I think it's always a good idea to be careful when wearing dark jeans that are new.




Thanks. I hate buying stuff. I stress about a lot. Lol. I have a 1 month old that keeps me up all night and I been online window shopping. I wish my wallet was bigger. If I love the bag I will definitely get a nice bright statement color and a dark one.


----------



## AlbertsLove

PcanTannedBty said:


> You won't be disappointed! They have payments a lot, especially round this time of year. Great color choices.




I hope they do. Now I have to wait. :/


----------



## Twoboyz

AlbertsLove said:


> Thanks. I hate buying stuff. I stress about a lot. Lol. I have a 1 month old that keeps me up all night and I been online window shopping. I wish my wallet was bigger. If I love the bag I will definitely get a nice bright statement color and a dark one.




Congrats on your new little one  I remember those days, many years ago.  I know it's not easy. I think you're going to love the bags.


----------



## Nebo

CheekynCheerful said:


> I do not know if there is a care and maintenance post on here for D&B bags but I needed guidance on caring for this specific bag. I am honestly regretting my purchase I love the look of the bag and all, but this bag is extremely delicate! When I received the bag it had a couple of scratches on it already but it seems as though that is inevitable. What disappointed me most was that within the first use of the bag (today), my jeans transferred dye on to it (my bag is in the chestnut color so it is not the lightest colored bag) and i scratched it with my finger nail three times (my nails are not even long but there are now new marks on the bag). Is there a way to clean/reduce the dye stain as well as preventing/buffing out scratches on the bag? I also find that being a college student that commutes to school makes it even harder to prevent damage to the bag (getting on public transportation where it's crowded with people and things which can also damage the bag).



All the advices are good. I treat all my flos with apple conditioner and apple garde spray before they go out in the world. I wear my taupe, which is lighter then chestnut, with jeans, and never had any issues. Dooney advises not to use anything on the bags. But, I  loooove leather items and you have to give them a little love, cause it will dry out. Unless it is pebbled leather like Dillen in Dooney.  Conditioning the bag will make it patina faster. That also means that scratches will be less visible. All my nail/ wear scratches buff out super easy, due to the bag being conditioned.



LValicious said:


> Hello,
> This my first Dooney Florentine Satchel in chestnut. I have seen and felt these on display with very smooth leather. I received my new satchel today and it seems to have more textured leather. Is this normal? I am usually in the LV thread however this bag just kept calling my name. Lol! Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2772829
> 
> View attachment 2772830


 Gorgeous bag! It looks like just a little texture, not a whole lot of pebbling. This type of bag patinas or grows old the best! Here is my textured smooth ivy.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I been reading about petina and was looking at pictures online.  The sample that they show look uneven and dirty. Will the natural petina like that? How about the gray? Thanks ladies


----------



## Vicmarie

The natural does patina .. My natural has Patinad into a really pretty honey color and is not uneven at all . 
I am not sure if grey will patina - I don't think it will . I've had mine since September and it still looked the same color


----------



## AlbertsLove

Vicmarie said:


> The natural does patina .. My natural has Patinad into a really pretty honey color and is not uneven at all .
> I am not sure if grey will patina - I don't think it will . I've had mine since September and it still looked the same color



You own both? Anyway I can get picture of them next to each other. ? Plaase


----------



## AlbertsLove

Thanks by the way. Lol.


----------



## Vicmarie

Okay ... Let me go snap a quick pic


----------



## Vicmarie

I just took this in my bathroom cause it's the best lighting at night lol. But then I remembers I took this awhile back.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Thank you. Thank you. You guys are awesome!! I think I am going Gray. I just bought a classic coach satchel in a brown color and I might as well keep one of each. They are soo pretty!!!


----------



## Nebo

Some colors dont patina. It has something to do with the color and texture. I have a salmon satchel, that is smooth and lightly textured. It is still the same color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sometimes when new natural vachetta or untreated vachetta begins to patina it can look spotty. However over time it should even out and just look a nice dark honey color. 
That's how it should happen, but of course it varies with how the bag is used and so forth. The natural vachetta is the color that patinas or darkens the most. I hope this helps.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Thank you.  I am waiting on both to get here. The wait is getting to me. I hope I can make a decision.


----------



## Nebo

They have new swatches ( still not active ) for flo satchel. Colors are palomini, grass and dark pink. Im guessing a bit more muted versions of sunflower, green kelly and violet. I would be interested in palomino.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> They have new swatches ( still not active ) for flo satchel. Colors are palomini, grass and dark pink. Im guessing a bit more muted versions of sunflower, green kelly and violet. I would be interested in palomino.




Thanks Nebo. I'm going to check it out. I like palomino too.


----------



## only dooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2809183
> 
> 
> I just took this in my bathroom cause it's the best lighting at night lol. But then I remembers I took this awhile back.
> 
> View attachment 2809184


What beautiful dooney's you have, Vicmarie!  I love the gray.... I have had my eye on it since I first saw it.  Thank you so very much for sharing yours!  I love the natural in your other dooney.  She is beeeeaaauuuttiiiffful!


----------



## tiffany.kohm

Hello, I've been stalking the forums forever but am a new poster. Finally created an account! 

I have a Florentine Satchel in Navy. I've had it for about 2 years but have hardly used it. It has always been stored in the dust bag in a cool, dry, dark place. The bag has become very dingy looking. I'm familiar with dooneys. They've always gotten better with time in the past with me. I tried emailing dooney to see what I can do, but they haven't responded. Has anyone experienced this? I'm almost embarrased to be using the bag but I want to. Any suggestions what I can do to shine it up? It literally looks dingy and faded. You can't really tell in a picture. Maybe I'll try to get a good one later. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffany.kohm said:


> Hello, I've been stalking the forums forever but am a new poster. Finally created an account!
> 
> I have a Florentine Satchel in Navy. I've had it for about 2 years but have hardly used it. It has always been stored in the dust bag in a cool, dry, dark place. The bag has become very dingy looking. I'm familiar with dooneys. They've always gotten better with time in the past with me. I tried emailing dooney to see what I can do, but they haven't responded. Has anyone experienced this? I'm almost embarrased to be using the bag but I want to. Any suggestions what I can do to shine it up? It literally looks dingy and faded. You can't really tell in a picture. Maybe I'll try to get a good one later. Any help is greatly appreciated!



Hi Tiffany,

Welcome to the forum! We have seen this on a couple of the members blue florentine bags.  I believe the color was royal blue that it was happening on.  I will try to search the forum to see if I can find the pictures that I believe were posted by Seton.  There is also a youtuber that posted a video and her's looked similar.  I think speculation is that there is a defect in this blue dye, because this is the only color that people have complained about, with no rhyme or reason that it should have turned this way.  I believe Seton's bag was also kept in it's dust bag  

If you wanted to pursue it, you could call Dooney customer service and they might have you send the bag in to see if it is a defect on their part.  They might have gotten other complaints which would be something in your favor.  I'm not sure what they would do for you, but it might be worth a shot.  Otherwise there is always the trade in program where they will give you a credit to use on their site worth 50% of the retail price of your bag.  It has to be used on something twice the value of your credit.  

I hope this helps. If I can find the pictures and the discussion, I'll post it for you.  

Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffany.kohm said:


> Hello, I've been stalking the forums forever but am a new poster. Finally created an account!
> 
> I have a Florentine Satchel in Navy. I've had it for about 2 years but have hardly used it. It has always been stored in the dust bag in a cool, dry, dark place. The bag has become very dingy looking. I'm familiar with dooneys. They've always gotten better with time in the past with me. I tried emailing dooney to see what I can do, but they haven't responded. Has anyone experienced this? I'm almost embarrased to be using the bag but I want to. Any suggestions what I can do to shine it up? It literally looks dingy and faded. You can't really tell in a picture. Maybe I'll try to get a good one later. Any help is greatly appreciated!



Here is the thread where this was discussed.  Post #17 on page 2 has the photos.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/florentines-patina-burnishing-fading-etc-862811.html


----------



## mzgrl1

I just purchased the bag in natural.   I'm curious - has anyone used the lovin my bags vachetta conditioner on this handbag?   I see posts about using apple conditioner.   I want to treat her before I take her out.    Wasn't sure which conditioner to use and I don't have the apple conditioner - just lovin my bags.


----------



## Bobetta

mzgrl1 said:


> I just purchased the bag in natural.   I'm curious - has anyone used the lovin my bags vachetta conditioner on this handbag?   I see posts about using apple conditioner.   I want to treat her before I take her out.    Wasn't sure which conditioner to use and I don't have the apple conditioner - just lovin my bags.




Hi. I have the Regular Flo Satchel in Natural. Isn't she a beauty in that color? But I will admit that I baby her. Haven't gone the conditioning route. I heard using conditioners darkens the leather. I guess quickens the patina process. So that deterred me so far. Haven't heard of that conditioner. Sounds interesting.


----------



## mzgrl1

So have you had any issues with rain spots or stains on her?    I used the lmb on my lv bags and haven't had any problems.   I just don't want to take her out and get her stained.    Hmmmm.   I've seen pics of some that have Patinad- they are beautiful as well!   Thanks for your response!


----------



## Bobetta

mzgrl1 said:


> So have you had any issues with rain spots or stains on her?    I used the lmb on my lv bags and haven't had any problems.   I just don't want to take her out and get her stained.    Hmmmm.   I've seen pics of some that have Patinad- they are beautiful as well!   Thanks for your response!




I haven't taken her out on any days that have any chances of any rain. Lol. I did get water on my Mini Salmon Flo and the wet, dark spot did dry up and disappear. That gave me a lot of confidence. But I haven't tested my Natural. I feel more comfortable taking my Taupe out. Since it has a variation in the leather. But I'm eager for the Natural to get totally broken in and weathered. And I guess there's only one way to do that. Lol. Maybe I'll wait till the Spring. NY winter is too harsh. But I'm way too impatient for that. Somebody in this forum did condition their Natural. I can't remember who. It darkened it and glazed it a bit but she was happy with it. Maybe you can search in the search box for it. It was months ago.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I haven't taken her out on any days that have any chances of any rain. Lol. I did get water on my Mini Salmon Flo and the wet, dark spot did dry up and disappear. That gave me a lot of confidence. But I haven't tested my Natural. I feel more comfortable taking my Taupe out. Since it has a variation in the leather. But I'm eager for the Natural to get totally broken in and weathered. And I guess there's only one way to do that. Lol. Maybe I'll wait till the Spring. NY winter is too harsh. But I'm way too impatient for that. Somebody in this forum did condition their Natural. I can't remember who. It darkened it and glazed it a bit but she was happy with it. Maybe you can search in the search box for it. It was months ago.




Hi guys twice I try to post this but now I see it's not here?? If this is a double post please excuse me. I conditioned my natural Stanwich satchel with Apple conditioner and then sprayed it with Apple guard spray when it was new and pretty light in color. No almost a year later with a very minimal use it is a nice light honey color.  I think it got that way by just sitting on the shelf in the light because I really don't carry it all that often. I don't know if conditioning it contributed to the color change, or if it would've done that had I not conditioned it. I did notice that there was darkening on the bottom corners and I don't know if that is color transfer, dirt, or patina. It bothered me at first but I quickly got over it and now I'm not a squeamish about carrying it. It's like that first blemish and now I can relax.

Here are some photos, but they might not be a good comparison because I realize lighting conditions were not the same, but hopefully this helps. Please keep in mind, I can probably count on two hands the number of times I have carried this bag so it is no where near broken in. 

Brand new and before conditioning 



After conditioning and this is a more recent picture 



Here is the darkening on the corners.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is a better comparison of the color in similar conditions. Sorry for so many pictures.  Just trying to give you a better idea.


----------



## tlo

That is such a gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> That is such a gorgeous bag!!!!!




Thanks T! You're biased though. Lol.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! You're biased though. Lol.



But of course I am!!!


----------



## mzgrl1

Thanks so much for the feedback and pics!   Your bag is gorgeous!!!  I took the plunge and conditioned her today!   She's currently drying!   I didn't notice any change immediately.  Fingers crossed!   Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## Twoboyz

mzgrl1 said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback and pics!   Your bag is gorgeous!!!  I took the plunge and conditioned her today!   She's currently drying!   I didn't notice any change immediately.  Fingers crossed!   Thanks again for the feedback!




Thank you very much. She just might be my favorite bag in my whole collection, though that's a very hard decision. I bet yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

TB, bag is gorgeous. If you remember, I thought marks on the bottom sides and where the hardware meets leather were dirt, but it is just a darker patina and more smoother.

The other day, my conditioned taupe got a lot of rain on. I  dried it off and you could see the spots. After a small anxiety attack,lol, it dried back to its perfect self.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> TB, bag is gorgeous. If you remember, I thought marks on the bottom sides and where the hardware meets leather were dirt, but it is just a darker patina and more smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> The other day, my conditioned taupe got a lot of rain on. I  dried it off and you could see the spots. After a small anxiety attack,lol, it dried back to its perfect self.




That anxiety is the worst when it comes to our bags! I'm glad she turned out okay.  I actually don't really mind the spots on the corners. I think it might eventually all even out or blend in.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Here is a better comparison of the color in similar conditions. Sorry for so many pictures.  Just trying to give you a better idea.
> 
> View attachment 2826095




Omg !!! &#128525; I'm about to send you my address so you can send this to me straight away !!  lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Omg !!! &#128525; I'm about to send you my address so you can send this to me straight away !!  lol




Lol


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> TB, bag is gorgeous. If you remember, I thought marks on the bottom sides and where the hardware meets leather were dirt, but it is just a darker patina and more smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> The other day, my conditioned taupe got a lot of rain on. I  dried it off and you could see the spots. After a small anxiety attack,lol, it dried back to its perfect self.




Isn't that the worst feeling?! Lol. And then to keep looking at it and "willing" it gone. Lol. Can't stare. It's like watching water boil. Lol 
So glad it dried up nicely.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... Does this bag look Red or Strawberry??? Seller is calling it Strawberry Red.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Does this bag look Red or Strawberry??? Seller is calling it Strawberry Red.
> View attachment 2827323




That looks red to me. Really pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That looks red to me. Really pretty.




Thanks TB! That's what I thought too! 

Ive never purchased (only sold) a bag on eBay but I'm watching this one. I need an all red bag and deciding between the small satchel (yes, I said small &#128513;&#128513 and the Clayton but Iike the Violet Clayton, I thought was a but much for me so I went with the Bristol in Violet. Same with red satchel. I feel the reg is a bit much for me in such a bold color.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB! That's what I thought too!
> 
> Ive never purchased (only sold) a bag on eBay but I'm watching this one. I need an all red bag and deciding between the small satchel (yes, I said small &#128513;&#128513 and the Clayton but Iike the Violet Clayton, I thought was a but much for me so I went with the Bristol in Violet. Same with red satchel. I feel the reg is a bit much for me in such a bold color.




Wow! Small huh? I think it's perfect.  I too feel better with staying smaller when it's a bolder color, but for some reason the kingston didn't bother me that it was a bigger bag in Violet. I think because it's not held up front and center in the crook of the arm. I feel like when a bag is carried that way, the bag leads the way. As opposed to when carrying a shoulder bag, you lead the way. Be careful though, it might just be the lighting of the photo. You might want to double-check with the seller to make sure it's red. It's a beauty though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Small huh? I think it's perfect.  I too feel better with staying smaller when it's a bolder color, but for some reason the kingston didn't bother me that it was a bigger bag in Violet. I think because it's not held up front and center in the crook of the arm. I feel like when a bag is carried that way, the bag leads the way. As opposed to when carrying a shoulder bag, you lead the way. Be careful though, it might just be the lighting of the photo. You might want to double-check with the seller to make sure it's red. It's a beauty though.




Lol... Yes, small but sounds like you get why. I agree with your logic of you leading vs the bag. I'm a crook of the arm girl, so how you explained it makes sense. 

I did ask the seller and her response was Strawberry Red. I asked if she had the tag and she said no.  Obviously, the seller is not a Dooneynista. &#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, small but sounds like you get why. I agree with your logic of you leading vs the bag. I'm a crook of the arm girl, so how you explained it makes sense.
> 
> I did ask the seller and her response was Strawberry Red. I asked if she had the tag and she said no.  Obviously, the seller is not a Dooneynista. &#128515;&#128515;.




No definitely not. Well it definitely looks red so maybe you're safe if you decide to go for it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Does this bag look Red or Strawberry??? Seller is calling it Strawberry Red.
> View attachment 2827323


looks Red to me


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Did Dooney do a strawberry in Florentine?  I think they did,  and you might not consider it red.  See if you can find that color on some other sites,  just to be sure.   I love the strawberry,  I have it in a pebbled leather and it's a very pink based color with touches of red and orange.  The Florentine version of the color might be different.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Did Dooney do a strawberry in Florentine?  I think they did,  and you might not consider it red.  See if you can find that color on some other sites,  just to be sure.   I love the strawberry,  I have it in a pebbled leather and it's a very pink based color with touches of red and orange.  The Florentine version of the color might be different.




Yes, they had a color in Flo called Strawberry. I'm thinking it's the Red.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, small but sounds like you get why. I agree with your logic of you leading vs the bag. I'm a crook of the arm girl, so how you explained it makes sense.
> 
> I did ask the seller and her response was Strawberry Red. I asked if she had the tag and she said no.  Obviously, the seller is not a Dooneynista. &#128515;&#128515;.




Pcan, maybe ask the seller to check if the bag still has the sticker in the inside pocket with the style code. That would tell you for sure the color. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Did Dooney do a strawberry in Florentine?  I think they did,  and you might not consider it red.  See if you can find that color on some other sites,  just to be sure.   I love the strawberry,  I have it in a pebbled leather and it's a very pink based color with touches of red and orange.  The Florentine version of the color might be different.


 
They did a strawberry in Florentine, it's a coraly red.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, they had a color in Flo called Strawberry. I'm thinking it's the Red.




I think it's red too!
Also check the key leash. It's made of leather. Only the older bags had it in leather and I think strawberry didn't since it came out after. Not sure of that though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I think it's red too!
> Also check the key leash. It's made of leather. Only the older bags had it in leather and I think strawberry didn't since it came out after. Not sure of that though.




Bingo!!! It has the leather key keeper. It's red. Thank you!! I actually sent with another bag. It's my first pre-loved so I'm nervous.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bingo!!! It has the leather key keeper. It's red. Thank you!! I actually sent with another bag. It's my first pre-loved so I'm nervous.




Crossing my fingers for perfection. You're finally getting your little red flo satchel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Crossing my fingers for perfection. You're finally getting your little red flo satchel




You're not going to believe this... I went with something else that quickly took my mind off of that red satchel. I'm blaming you for me not getting it... You said "little" red satchel. Lol... Kidding. 

I decided against it because I now want the red Sabrina. I'm saving up for that one. Do u know if it will hit the outlets??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You're not going to believe this... I went with something else that quickly took my mind off of that red satchel. I'm blaming you for me not getting it... You said "little" red satchel. Lol... Kidding.
> 
> I decided against it because I now want the red Sabrina. I'm saving up for that one. Do u know if it will hit the outlets??




I think that's a great choice. I think you'll be happier with the size. It's on my wish list too and I have my name on the "call me" list at my outlet. I heard quite some time ago that the altos were there and 50% off. Every time I check my outlet they never have any Altos. I suppose I could call around, but I really wanted to see one in real life before I purchase. I think it's the perfect red bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey y'all. Question about Apple Brand on my first pre-loved Flo Clayton I purchased from the Bay. I just ordered the Apple Brand Conditioner that's on the way to me. Here's my question... The corners are a little dingy and some darkening due to oil I guess. Do you think the Conditioner will help to blend in more?? Looks like she may have carried the bag with the pockets closet to her body vs the pockets facing away from her. See pics.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey y'all. Question about Apple Brand on my first pre-loved Flo Clayton I purchased from the Bay. I just ordered the Apple Brand Conditioner that's on the way to me. Here's my question... The corners are a little dingy and some darkening due to oil I guess. Do you think the Conditioner will help to blend in more?? Looks like she may have carried the bag with the pockets closet to her body vs the pockets facing away from her. See pics.
> 
> View attachment 2833795
> View attachment 2833796



Darling, see my post on your bag in the reveal thread.


----------



## Nebo

P.S. conditioner will help to even the color out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Darling, see my post on your bag in the reveal thread.




Thanks girly!! I'll try buffing my life away first. It worked wonders on the scratches using the inside of the dust bag. It's really not that bad in person but I notice it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> P.S. conditioner will help to even the color out.




Thanks N!! I plan to condition once I receive it. It was shipped today. Hoping to get it by the end of week.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!! I'll try buffing my life away first. It worked wonders on the scratches using the inside of the dust bag. It's really not that bad in person but I notice it.



I know what you mean. Its the same with taupe. Barely there, but for me it sticks out like a light house ))
I think it looks great. Your bag, I mean. With a little tlc it will shine )


----------



## charleston-mom

Does anyone know if this bag is available anywhere in stores still?  My daughter borrowed my chestnut in small and fell in love, so I told her she could have it thinking I could easily get another and now I can't find it. Mine was beautiful, pretty smooth leather. I'm afraid to get one on the website because I don't want a really pebbly one. Are there any stores still selling them so I could pick it out in person?


----------



## HarliRexx

charleston-mom said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is available anywhere in stores still?  My daughter borrowed my chestnut in small and fell in love, so I told her she could have it thinking I could easily get another and now I can't find it. Mine was beautiful, pretty smooth leather. I'm afraid to get one on the website because I don't want a really pebbly one. Are there any stores still selling them so I could pick it out in person?




Macy's might. I would call ahead because sometimes the selection of florentine bags can be small.


----------



## Twoboyz

charleston-mom said:


> Does anyone know if this bag is available anywhere in stores still?  My daughter borrowed my chestnut in small and fell in love, so I told her she could have it thinking I could easily get another and now I can't find it. Mine was beautiful, pretty smooth leather. I'm afraid to get one on the website because I don't want a really pebbly one. Are there any stores still selling them so I could pick it out in person?




Sometimes the outlets have them also. If you don't live near one you can call. If they don't have one in stock they can call other locations for you to find your bag. They are usually happy to describe the bag for you which is nice. Typically chestnut is a color that is offered at 30% off unless they are having a special promotion. Delaware, *******, and Reading are good ones to start with for phone orders if you're going to go that route. They charge $7.50 for shipping. Good luck.


----------



## aerinha

I finally took the plunge and bought a small in chestnut with Macy's online sale and a promo code today.  Debated between natural, chestnut and t-moro because as addicted to black bags as I am, I found really thick leathers irresistible in browns.  T-moro wasn't available, so it was natural or chestnut.  After much mental anguish, I ruled out natural because of all the posts about everything leaving a mark.  That would make me nuts  so chestnut it was.  Now I am obsessing over getting a smooth one...

Will post when it arrives.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought a small in chestnut with Macy's online sale and a promo code today.  Debated between natural, chestnut and t-moro because as addicted to black bags as I am, I found really thick leathers irresistible in browns.  T-moro wasn't available, so it was natural or chestnut.  After much mental anguish, I ruled out natural because of all the posts about everything leaving a mark.  That would make me nuts  so chestnut it was.  Now I am obsessing over getting a smooth one...
> 
> Will post when it arrives.




Congrats aerinha! I'm sure it's going to be lovely! I can't wait to see. Chestnut Florentine is so beautiful and classic. I think it's a nice pick


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats aerinha! I'm sure it's going to be lovely! I can't wait to see. Chestnut Florentine is so beautiful and classic. I think it's a nice pick



Thanks.  It seems like chestnut varies shade (been doing the online picture search) so curious to see what shade mine is.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Anyone know what florentine colors are currently 60-65% off? I went to my outlet last week and it was bare. Hoping to score bone for a good price.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Lisa:*  new month, new sales.  Call your outlet and ask.  If they don't have stock,  maybe another outlet does and if the item can be shipped you could order by phone.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Lisa:*  new month, new sales.  Call your outlet and ask.  If they don't have stock,  maybe another outlet does and if the item can be shipped you could order by phone.




I'll also add, the email I got from the factory outlet is 70% off clearance, but it doesn't specify any styles or colors. I have seen lots of bags in bone at the Aurora outlet lately, but I haven't been there for a few weeks. Good luck!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I'll also add, the email I got from the factory outlet is 70% off clearance, but it doesn't specify any styles or colors. I have seen lots of bags in bone at the Aurora outlet lately, but I haven't been there for a few weeks. Good luck!




Thanks for the replies, I'll try and give them a call.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lisa.nickel said:


> Anyone know what florentine colors are currently 60-65% off? I went to my outlet last week and it was bare. Hoping to score bone for a good price.




I use to see bone awhile back (2-3 mths) at my 3 outlets but haven't seen any lately. The fashion colors are slowly dwindling down from what I've seen.


----------



## Twoboyz

I have a question about florentine leather. I'm wondering if the florentine bags that have that different feel, the one that doesn't scratch easily, is manufactured differently. Is it not dyed all the way through? It has almost like a coated feel with a slight texture. I ask because I noticed two scratches on my new as is crimson satchel that appear like they have white, or a light color behind them. They don't disappear when I run with my finger. However I rubbed it pretty hard with the dust bag and it is now less noticeable. It almost looks like a Toledo bag when it gets a scratch. This makes me feel like this bag won't last for years and look better after its worn and broken in. Is it only certain colors that are dyed all the way through like the natural, chestnut, and black? 






Here it is after rubbing with the dust bag. It's still there but barely noticeable.


----------



## Vicmarie

All my bags kinda scratch the same way , even my chestnut ! Well actually Im not sure about the satchel with pockets . . I never knew that's not how they are supposed to !


----------



## Vicmarie

Miss Ivanas crimson bag has given me crimson fever. I was so close to having one , someone offered to trade me for my Dillen satchel , then a few days later backed out! I am beyond crushed !! Seriously, I have been sour all day because of it  

I will be calling outlets tomorrow, but before I can do that does anyone know if the outlets have them ?? Or maybe what Florentines are shippable from the outlets ?


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for your responses Vickie. I'm not sure what's on sale and what's shipable right now. All I am aware of is last week, or maybe it was 10 days ago when I ordered my marine satchel it was 50% off and shipable. I'm not sure about Crimson. I might have called and they told me there were none left in Crimson, but maybe only in the satchel style in small. Maybe that's why I went ahead and ordered it as is from QVC even though it was a slightly higher price. I'm sorry, These holidays have been such a blur!  The sales have changed this week, but I don't know what's included in be 70% off clearance. I was going to try to get to the outlet today, but I don't know if I'll have time. Good luck though, the Crimson is gorgeous! I'm sorry that other one fell through


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Florentine line does not seem to be drum dyed (dyed all the way thru the leather).  They advertise it as hand rubbed,  as if that is supposed to be better.  Really????  As a matter of fact, aside from the all weather leather,  I'm not sure Dooney is drum dying any of their leathers these days,  as that's a shame,  in my opinion.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Florentine line does not seem to be drum dyed (dyed all the way thru the leather).  They advertise it as hand rubbed,  as if that is supposed to be better.  Really????  As a matter of fact, aside from the all weather leather,  I'm not sure Dooney is drum dying any of their leathers these days,  as that's a shame,  in my opinion.




Thanks LJ. This is what I suspected because I think someone already mentioned it in another thread, but I don't remember who it was. That's a shame. I think maybe it just looks worse on the darker colors when there is a scratch and you can see almost white behind it. I feel like these seasonal colors have a different almost coating on them. It's not the same silky soft to the touch feel that a natural Flo satchel has.


----------



## Twoboyz

I googled "drum dying leather vs hand rubbing and found this handy little leather glossary. I thought I'd post the link in case anyone was interested in learning more about leather. 

http://www.eliteleather.com/materials/leather-glossary


----------



## lavenderjunkie

thanks Twoboyz.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ordered Crimson from the warehouse . It was 40 percent off . Now the waiting game begins !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I googled "drum dying leather vs hand rubbing and found this handy little leather glossary. I thought I'd post the link in case anyone was interested in learning more about leather.
> 
> http://www.eliteleather.com/materials/leather-glossary




So basically it's just a top coat ?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> So basically it's just a top coat ?




That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ordered Crimson from the warehouse . It was 40 percent off . Now the waiting game begins !!




Congrats! Did you get the small?


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I have a question about florentine leather. I'm wondering if the florentine bags that have that different feel, the one that doesn't scratch easily, is manufactured differently. Is it not dyed all the way through? It has almost like a coated feel with a slight texture. I ask because I noticed two scratches on my new as is crimson satchel that appear like they have white, or a light color behind them. They don't disappear when I run with my finger. However I rubbed it pretty hard with the dust bag and it is now less noticeable. It almost looks like a Toledo bag when it gets a scratch. This makes me feel like this bag won't last for years and look better after its worn and broken in. Is it only certain colors that are dyed all the way through like the natural, chestnut, and black?
> 
> View attachment 2849795
> 
> View attachment 2849796
> 
> 
> Here it is after rubbing with the dust bag. It's still there but barely noticeable.
> View attachment 2849797


According with Susan the lady that represents dooney on qvc says that all the leather handbags are vegetable dye who knows been complaints about color transfer and also some part of the color come off maybe dooney needs to have a better quality control outside of China lol


----------



## seton

Ivyshop said:


> According with Susan the lady that represents dooney on qvc says that all the leather handbags are vegetable dye who knows been complaints about color transfer and also some part of the color come off maybe dooney needs to have a better quality control outside of China lol



It is fiscally impossible for a co. like DB to only use veg-tanned leathers. And obviously, they do not.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! Did you get the small?




I did !! I'm a copy cat ! Lol , I have been using my small gray a lot and I loooove the size


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I did !! I'm a copy cat ! Lol , I have been using my small gray a lot and I loooove the size




You're not a copycat. We are twins! I love having the same bags as other Dooneynistas. It's a sisterhood.  I find it's the perfect size for me too.


----------



## Allieandalf

Vicmarie said:


> Ordered Crimson from the warehouse . It was 40 percent off . Now the waiting game begins !!



Yayyyy!  Congrats!  Crimson is my favorite of the florentine colors.  I have this satchel in crimson but in the medium size.  I love it but sometimes its a little too big & heavy so it's not one of my go to bags.  I refuse to get rid of it b/c its just that gorgeous.


----------



## Vicmarie

Allieandalf said:


> Yayyyy!  Congrats!  Crimson is my favorite of the florentine colors.  I have this satchel in crimson but in the medium size.  I love it but sometimes its a little too big & heavy so it's not one of my go to bags.  I refuse to get rid of it b/c its just that gorgeous.




Thank you !! I am so excited for it , I hope it's pretty !! The last time I ordered from the warehouse the purse was half super pebbled and have smooth !
I feel the same way about my large chestnut satchel ! I said I would never get rid of it but I'm realizing  I hardly use it because it's so big and heavy ! I know I'll be happy with this small size !


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> You're not a copycat. We are twins! I love having the same bags as other Dooneynistas. It's a sisterhood.  I find it's the perfect size for me too.




I will for sure do a video !

I'm kind of upset though cause the girl told me she can't get me tracking info since it's coming from the warehouse :/ I have no idea when it's coming in


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I will for sure do a video !
> 
> I'm kind of upset though cause the girl told me she can't get me tracking info since it's coming from the warehouse :/ I have no idea when it's coming in




That's strange. I think on my warehouse order earlier this year they told me the same, but they told me I would get an email from Dooney.com and I could check my order status on there. I kept checking my account and never saw an order. This time when I ordered from Seattle, from their stock, was the best experience so far. The SA was so great. She said she would send an email with tracking and she did right away. I had some questions and she replied right away. So far it's a great store to deal with. Now in just hoping the bag is nice.  I hope your bag comes soon! Maybe if you call Dooney customer service they might be able to help you.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> That's strange. I think on my warehouse order earlier this year they told me the same, but they told me I would get an email from Dooney.com and I could check my order status on there. I kept checking my account and never saw an order. This time when I ordered from Seattle, from their stock, was the best experience so far. The SA was so great. She said she would send an email with tracking and she did right away. I had some questions and she replied right away. So far it's a great store to deal with. Now in just hoping the bag is nice.  I hope your bag comes soon! Maybe if you call Dooney customer service they might be able to help you.




That's a good idea ! Who did you order from ? When i talked with sawyer she was amazing ! But this time I ordered with stephanie . I was thinking of emailing sawyer one more time and asking her if there was something i could do . I ordered my salmon bag from the warehouse from the girls in the rehoboth store and they were able to get me tracking so I'm wondering why this time it's different ! I don't trust my neighbors of im not home lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> That's a good idea ! Who did you order from ? When i talked with sawyer she was amazing ! But this time I ordered with stephanie . I was thinking of emailing sawyer one more time and asking her if there was something i could do . I ordered my salmon bag from the warehouse from the girls in the rehoboth store and they were able to get me tracking so I'm wondering why this time it's different ! I don't trust my neighbors of im not home lol




I ordered from Nicole, who is the assistant manager. Then later Sawyer answered my email. I've noticed inconsistencies when I order from the outlet. It seems like it just depends who you talk to. I hear you on that! I have no trouble with neighbors, but it's the random person walking by that worries me. At least UPS leaves it by the side door which is nice, and the front door is pretty hidden by Rose bushes. I just feel better when I get home and there's that package waiting for me.


----------



## Vicmarie

I took the plunge and put conditioner on my natural ! It was way too dry on the flap and decided to do it . Here she is ..!!


----------



## macde90

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2854428
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and put conditioner on my natural ! It was way too dry on the flap and decided to do it . Here she is ..!!


Beautiful. I

 looked at your bag and went right over to 6p.m. And put one in my shopping bag. Its like an addiction. I really need to have a seat.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2854428
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and put conditioner on my natural ! It was way too dry on the flap and decided to do it . Here she is ..!!




Sooo pretty!!! Looks so rich. What did u use? Apple Brand?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2854428
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and put conditioner on my natural ! It was way too dry on the flap and decided to do it . Here she is ..!!



She looks fabulous, Vic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> Beautiful. I
> 
> looked at your bag and went right over to 6p.m. And put one in my shopping bag. Its like an addiction. I really need to have a seat.


----------



## Vicmarie

macde90 said:


> Beautiful. I
> 
> looked at your bag and went right over to 6p.m. And put one in my shopping bag. Its like an addiction. I really need to have a seat.




What's 6 pm ?!! I love this bag !! Always get compliments on it !


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty!!! Looks so rich. What did u use? Apple Brand?




I used Cadillac conditioner - it doesn't have wax in it ! Insaw coca bunny from YouTube use it on her louis


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks fabulous, Vic.




Thank you ! It did darken a tad but it really , really needed that conditioner ! In happy with it


----------



## macde90

Vicmarie said:


> What's 6 pm ?!! I love this bag !! Always get compliments on it !


A shopping site. I've never been there before today. It was posted in the deals thread today. Here is the link to the Dooney clearance bags.
http://www.6pm.com/dooney-bourke-handbags~1


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2854428
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and put conditioner on my natural ! It was way too dry on the flap and decided to do it . Here she is ..!!




It does look good. I'm starting to get the itch to condition. But not ready yet. You make it look good. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> What's 6 pm ?!! I love this bag !! Always get compliments on it !



6pm.com is the  Zappos clearance site.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2854428
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and put conditioner on my natural ! It was way too dry on the flap and decided to do it . Here she is ..!!




Wow! She just shines! I think she looks beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> 6pm.com is the  Zappos clearance site.




That's interesting. I didn't know that. I wonder how that name came about.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's interesting. I didn't know that. I wonder how that name came about.


Beats me.     But if you use the site much you'll see the Zappos videos for products.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> 6pm.com is the  Zappos clearance site.


I didn't know that either. I DO know I got a pocket satchel for a great price!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I didn't know that either. I DO know I got a pocket satchel for a great price!




Congrats! That gorgeous natural.


----------



## Vicmarie

macde90 said:


> I didn't know that either. I DO know I got a pocket satchel for a great price!




I can't wait to see it !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! She just shines! I think she looks beautiful.




Thank you my friend !! I've used conditioner on my bags before but this one feels completely different !


----------



## macde90

I ordered the pocket satchel last night and it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'll post back when I get it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> I ordered the pocket satchel last night and it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'll post back when I get it.



That's one way to know it's Zappos.   FAST shipping.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Wow that's lucky!! I haven't even received a shipping notice yet. Post pics!!  




macde90 said:


> I ordered the pocket satchel last night and it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'll post back when I get it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Wow ! I don't even have tracking info on the Crimson I ordered Saturday !!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I ordered the pocket satchel last night and it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'll post back when I get it.



Wow, now that's a refreshing change to our shipping times around the holidays.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Nebo

Cant wait to see the pocket satchel. I use 6pm to buy shoes Lots of shoes)


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Wow ! I don't even have tracking info on the Crimson I ordered Saturday !!




That's way too long. Did you try calling? It might just surprise you. That's happened to me before.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> That's way too long. Did you try calling? It might just surprise you. That's happened to me before.




No  I emailed sawyer on Monday and she wrote me back Wednesday telling me there was no tracking number yet ??  And that she would email me when there was one but nothing yet . I ordered it a week ago !! I don't know what to do :/


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> No  I emailed sawyer on Monday and she wrote me back Wednesday telling me there was no tracking number yet ??  And that she would email me when there was one but nothing yet . I ordered it a week ago !! I don't know what to do :/




Nevermind ! I decided to email again and they responded with the tracking number and apologized for the delay! It'll be here Monday !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Nevermind ! I decided to email again and they responded with the tracking number and apologized for the delay! It'll be here Monday !




Oh yay!!!! Exciting.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Nevermind ! I decided to email again and they responded with the tracking number and apologized for the delay! It'll be here Monday !




Yay! Exciting! I can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts. They must be busy with the after the holidays sale.


----------



## macde90

My flo satchel with pockets arrived last Friday and I moved in over the weekend. She's quite lovely.

According to her card, she is from August 2013. I think she was brand new and not a customer return. She came with the registration card and dustbag. Her handles were wrapped, she was fully stuffed and the tissue was still in the pockets. She felt a little dry but I decided not to moisturize right away. She does have a little wrinkle on her front left pocket but I don't care. 

Introducing to some and presenting to others.....


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> My flo satchel with pockets arrived last Friday and I moved in over the weekend. She's quite lovely.
> 
> According to her card, she is from August 2013. I think she was brand new and not a customer return. She came with the registration card and dustbag. Her handles were wrapped, she was fully stuffed and the tissue was still in the pockets. She felt a little dry but I decided not to moisturize right away. She does have a little wrinkle on her front left pocket but I don't care.
> 
> Introducing to some and presenting to others.....




She's beautiful! Congrats on getting this gorgeous bag at such a deal. Now, let the patina journey begin.


----------



## bagsnzombies

Yay! I'm finally joining the Dooney and Bourke club  after drooling and lusting over the Vachetta satchel for months I got my hands on one today. A local Macy's is closing so they were having a 30-50% of sale. There was a lonely small satchel in natural so I had to bring her to a loving and caring home. I'll post pics later but ladies, I am in love!


----------



## Twoboyz

bagsnzombies said:


> Yay! I'm finally joining the Dooney and Bourke club  after drooling and lusting over the Vachetta satchel for months I got my hands on one today. A local Macy's is closing so they were having a 30-50% of sale. There was a lonely small satchel in natural so I had to bring her to a loving and caring home. I'll post pics later but ladies, I am in love!




Yay! Welcome to the Dooney Family   Congrats on your new satchel. The natural is so beautiful. Feel free to post pictures of your new baby. We would love to see.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

bagsnzombies said:


> Yay! I'm finally joining the Dooney and Bourke club  after drooling and lusting over the Vachetta satchel for months I got my hands on one today. A local Macy's is closing so they were having a 30-50% of sale. There was a lonely small satchel in natural so I had to bring her to a loving and caring home. I'll post pics later but ladies, I am in love!




Oh yay and congrats!!! Another Dooneynista... The Natural is a great first bag choice and you can't go wrong with the Flo satchel. I'm so had you were able to get it at a great price. &#128515;

All I can say is... Dooney's are like chips... You can't have just one. And you'll keep going back for more... And more... And more... 

Enjoy your new beauty; I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bagsnzombies said:


> Yay! I'm finally joining the Dooney and Bourke club  after drooling and lusting over the Vachetta satchel for months I got my hands on one today. A local Macy's is closing so they were having a 30-50% of sale. There was a lonely small satchel in natural so I had to bring her to a loving and caring home. I'll post pics later but ladies, I am in love!


 
*bagsnzombies:*  Welcome to the Dooney forum and congratulations on your new treasure.  Getting a great deal makes the handbag even better.  After owning a Dooney for a while you will be spoiled.... and you will want more.  You won't need another handbag,  but you will love it so much you will want to try more styles and more colors.


Ladies here are very helpful,  so if you have any questions,  feel free to ask.


And just a word of advise... dark colored denim can transfer color onto lighter colored handbags... no matter what the brand.


----------



## bagsnzombies

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I just recently got into handbags and I have been researching good leathers for an even better price and I clicked on the Dooney and Bourke forum and I never looked back. The way you all rave about these purses quality and how they rarely seemed to have any flaws was all the push I needed  I look forward to posting a lot more often


----------



## IdreamofDooney

bagsnzombies said:


> Yay! I'm finally joining the Dooney and Bourke club  after drooling and lusting over the Vachetta satchel for months I got my hands on one today. A local Macy's is closing so they were having a 30-50% of sale. There was a lonely small satchel in natural so I had to bring her to a loving and caring home. I'll post pics later but ladies, I am in love!


 Welcome Bagsnzombies!  We're so happy to have another member of the Dooney Club! I'm so glad you were able to get the bag you wanted at such an amazing deal. We would love to see your new beauty! Oh and I like your username lol


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

macde90 said:


> My flo satchel with pockets arrived last Friday and I moved in over the weekend. She's quite lovely.
> 
> According to her card, she is from August 2013. I think she was brand new and not a customer return. She came with the registration card and dustbag. Her handles were wrapped, she was fully stuffed and the tissue was still in the pockets. She felt a little dry but I decided not to moisturize right away. She does have a little wrinkle on her front left pocket but I don't care.
> 
> Introducing to some and presenting to others.....




Great bag! Enjoy


----------



## handbagnovice

macde90 said:


> My flo satchel with pockets arrived last Friday and I moved in over the weekend. She's quite lovely.
> 
> According to her card, she is from August 2013. I think she was brand new and not a customer return. She came with the registration card and dustbag. Her handles were wrapped, she was fully stuffed and the tissue was still in the pockets. She felt a little dry but I decided not to moisturize right away. She does have a little wrinkle on her front left pocket but I don't care.
> 
> Introducing to some and presenting to others.....



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

macde90 said:


> My flo satchel with pockets arrived last Friday and I moved in over the weekend. She's quite lovely.
> 
> According to her card, she is from August 2013. I think she was brand new and not a customer return. She came with the registration card and dustbag. Her handles were wrapped, she was fully stuffed and the tissue was still in the pockets. She felt a little dry but I decided not to moisturize right away. She does have a little wrinkle on her front left pocket but I don't care.
> 
> Introducing to some and presenting to others.....


 


She's gorgeous!  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?




Beautiful!!! Is she red??? 

I think it's a good deal. Congrats on you new beauty. &#128515;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! Is she red???
> 
> I think it's a good deal. Congrats on you new beauty. &#128515;


 
Hi Pcan,
She is red and I love her.  I used to collect D & B years ago and went to a different designer.  Now I am getting back into D & B bags again.  I love colorful bags too so this one in Red bag is perfect for the start of my new D & B collection.


p.s.  Thank you and others here who post  bag review videos on youtube.  They were a big help to me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Adding my new beauty that arrived today. 

Small Crimson Flo

View attachment 2875208


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding my new beauty that arrived today.
> 
> Small Crimson Flo
> 
> View attachment 2875208




Love this color!! Enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?



Beautiful! Congrats on this lovely Bristol.  I think you got a good deal. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding my new beauty that arrived today.
> 
> Small Crimson Flo
> 
> View attachment 2875208



Stunning Miss Crimson! She looks perfect.


----------



## macde90

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?


She is lovely. I think you got a great bag at a great price!


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding my new beauty that arrived today.
> 
> Small Crimson Flo
> 
> View attachment 2875208


Bag twins. I know you'll love her. Enjoy!


----------



## TaterTots

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?




I think you got a terrific deal. And she's gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*DB Purse Fan:*  congratulations on scoring a red Florentine Bristol.  I think you got a really good deal... anything over 40% off qualifies as really good.  I love the Bristol style and also recently got a red one to add to my collection.  I love bright colored handbags also, so I'm always on the lookout for great colors in great Dooney leathers.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?




Awesome deal! She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding my new beauty that arrived today.
> 
> Small Crimson Flo
> 
> View attachment 2875208


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> FInally found my new D&B at  Macys on clearance.  My final price $198 I hope that was a good deal?


Really pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adding my new beauty that arrived today.
> 
> Small Crimson Flo
> 
> View attachment 2875208


I love that bag and color!


----------



## TaterTots

Thought I should add my Small Violet Flo  . . .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  I own the same Violet Small Flo Satchel,  but I still love looking at your pictures.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  I own the same Violet Small Flo Satchel,  but I still love looking at your pictures.


 
LOL!  Thanks.


----------



## elbgrl

TaterTots said:


> Thought I should add my Small Violet Flo  . . .



Oh this is so beautiful, my tongue is hanging out!

Wish I had jumped on it a few days ago when it was on ILD.


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Oh this is so beautiful, my tongue is hanging out!
> 
> Wish I had jumped on it a few days ago when it was on ILD.


 
I'm so glad I did,  I like her a lot!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Thought I should add my Small Violet Flo  . . .




Look at her looking all perfect. You've got her in the perfect pose. Just beautiful.


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> Thought I should add my Small Violet Flo  . . .



Love that violet!  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Look at her looking all perfect. You've got her in the perfect pose. Just beautiful.


 


Suzwhat said:


> Love that violet!  Thanks for the picture!


 
Thanks Ladies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Eesha... Hope this helps!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

PcanTannedBty said:


> Eesha... Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 2910845
> 
> View attachment 2910846
> 
> View attachment 2910847
> 
> View attachment 2910848
> 
> View attachment 2910849


Pecan!! I am subscribed to you on YT!! love seeing all your Dooney's  Your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

TaterTots said:


> Thought I should add my Small Violet Flo  . . .


This VIOLET is breathtaking!!! Florentine bags are such beauties


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Pecan!! I am subscribed to you on YT!! love seeing all your Dooney's  Your bags are gorgeous!




Oh thank you girlfriend!!! &#128515;&#128515; Thanks also for subscribing. &#128525;


----------



## eesha

Hi there. Thanks so much for all the pics!  That helps tremendously! I agree that i wish there was a size right in the middle. I love the room in the big satchel. Maybe I'll try a small for when i know i can travel light


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Thought I should add my Small Violet Flo  . . .


Your violet satchel is gorgeous.


----------



## eesha

You were right PTB!  I ordered the small Flo satchel and got her today.  She is so much smaller than the large one.  Was it hard for you to switch over?  I think I may need to eliminate quite a bit from what I carry on an every day basis.  She's cute, but she sure is little


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eesha said:


> You were right PTB!  I ordered the small Flo satchel and got her today.  She is so much smaller than the large one.  Was it hard for you to switch over?  I think I may need to eliminate quite a bit from what I carry on an every day basis.  She's cute, but she sure is little




Oh great... Glad you got her. Yeah, I knew if you were use to the regular, that you would think the small is too small. Though the small is more proportionate to my body, I still like the oversized look and feel of the regular. I don't carry much and my items fit fine in the small but I love the opening of the regular and the extra room and larger opening. I have 2 smalls with the Crimson being my most recent, I struggled with getting the regular vs the small. In the future, if I get another small, it will be in a bright color for a pop. Maybe try her out a couple times to see how she works for you. The color is what hooked me on this one.


----------



## joce01

Grr, for the past week or so I had my eyes on the crimson small flo on ild, and then it went out of stock, so I settled for the crimson Clayton because that was my second choice, and then I look on ild this morning for the small flo, AND IT'S AVAILABLE .  Oh well, I'm pretty happy with the Clayton even though it'll be coming next Wednesday.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> Grr, for the past week or so I had my eyes on the crimson small flo on ild, and then it went out of stock, so I settled for the crimson Clayton because that was my second choice, and then I look on ild this morning for the small flo, AND IT'S AVAILABLE .  Oh well, I'm pretty happy with the Clayton even though it'll be coming next Wednesday.




This is so frustrating. This has been happening so much on ILD. It's so hard to make the call whether or not to wait though because then the second choice might go out of stock. Maybe you can order it and decide when you have both which one to keep.


----------



## joce01

Twoboyz said:


> This is so frustrating. This has been happening so much on ILD. It's so hard to make the call whether or not to wait though because then the second choice might go out of stock. Maybe you can order it and decide when you have both which one to keep.




Yeah I was thinking that too. But I know I'll love both and keep them both haha.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too. But I know I'll love both and keep them both haha.




Haha, that is the risk I know only too well...


----------



## CoffeeBean330

joce01 said:


> Grr, for the past week or so I had my eyes on the crimson small flo on ild, and then it went out of stock, so I settled for the crimson Clayton because that was my second choice, and then I look on ild this morning for the small flo, AND IT'S AVAILABLE .  Oh well, I'm pretty happy with the Clayton even though it'll be coming next Wednesday.


Crimson must be incredibly popular. I got it the other day and then it vanished from the website. Now it's gone again and they have violet instead. Keep on checking. But the Clayton looks absolutely stunning in Crimson!


----------



## aerinha

Does anyone have the satchel in bone?  On a recent qvc show they said they texture the bone florentine for some reason I can't remember.  I prefer smooth florentine.  Can anyone please tell me if the bone is always textured?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha*:  I have the small Florentine bone satchel.  I just got it recently.  It is the most beautiful smooth soft leather I have seen in any of my Florentine handbags.  The texture is almost a suede, it's so soft.  It doesn't have any sheen.  If all of my Florentine handbags looked like this bone one I would be delighted.   But I know that each piece of Florentine leather is different.... even in the same color and same style.... I've seen that in person.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Does anyone have the satchel in bone?  On a recent qvc show they said they texture the bone florentine for some reason I can't remember.  I prefer smooth florentine.  Can anyone please tell me if the bone is always textured?




I have the large satchel in Bone and yes it's smooth and feels a little different than my other Flo's. My Violet Bristol feels and looks like the Bone. It's not as thick and heavy.

All the Bone Flo satchels I've seen are smooth but I've seen Bone Clayton's and Bristols and the textures vary. I still can't figure out why that is so.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha*:  I have the small Florentine bone satchel.  I just got it recently.  It is the most beautiful smooth soft leather I have seen in any of my Florentine handbags.  The texture is almost a suede, it's so soft.  It doesn't have any sheen.  If all of my Florentine handbags looked like this bone one I would be delighted.   But I know that each piece of Florentine leather is different.... even in the same color and same style.... I've seen that in person.



Sounds like my gray pocket tote. It is smooth and soft.



PcanTannedBty said:


> I have the large satchel in Bone and yes it's smooth and feels a little different than my other Flo's. My Violet Bristol feels and looks like the Bone. It's not as thick and heavy.
> 
> All the Bone Flo satchels I've seen are smooth but I've seen Bone Clayton's and Bristols and the textures vary. I still can't figure out why that is so.



Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Does anyone have the satchel in bone?  On a recent qvc show they said they texture the bone florentine for some reason I can't remember.  I prefer smooth florentine.  Can anyone please tell me if the bone is always textured?




Every bone bag I have seen at the outlet is super smooth. The white is the florentine that usually has a bubbled leather texture to it.


----------



## TaterTots

I have the Bristol in Bone and she's so soft smooth and supple. The Flo Bone is really nice.


----------



## gm2amm

aerinha said:


> Does anyone have the satchel in bone?  On a recent qvc show they said they texture the bone florentine for some reason I can't remember.  I prefer smooth florentine.  Can anyone please tell me if the bone is always textured?


I wonder if Dooney takes more care in selecting the piece of leather they use for the bone colored florentine bags because I have never seen one  in bone that wasn't smooth and beautiful.


----------



## joce01

aerinha said:


> Does anyone have the satchel in bone?  On a recent qvc show they said they texture the bone florentine for some reason I can't remember.  I prefer smooth florentine.  Can anyone please tell me if the bone is always textured?



I have the bone regular flo and I haven't carried her yet, but she's very smooth.


----------



## Nebo

Chatted with Jamie this morning. I called about one bag..40 min later we are still talking bags! Anyway.. there will be three new colors in florentine this year for summer. They are supposed  to come out in May - sage, elephant and mushroom.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Chatted with Jamie this morning. I called about one bag..40 min later we are still talking bags! Anyway.. there will be three new colors in florentine this year for summer. They are supposed  to come out in May - sage, elephant and mushroom.


 
OMG!  I DIE!!!  if the Elephant color is the same as the one they were showing on the Q last weekend it will be A-MAZ-ING in Flo...


----------



## Renoir

Nebo said:


> Chatted with Jamie this morning. I called about one bag..40 min later we are still talking bags! Anyway.. there will be three new colors in florentine this year for summer. They are supposed  to come out in May - sage, elephant and mushroom.


 Thanks for the info!  I really like the sage color in pebble leather, I better start saving!


----------



## aerinha

Having resisted the bone mini at ILD, I just found myself pulling the trigger on a natural mini from Lord and Taylor.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Chatted with Jamie this morning. I called about one bag..40 min later we are still talking bags! Anyway.. there will be three new colors in florentine this year for summer. They are supposed  to come out in May - sage, elephant and mushroom.




Isn't it fun talking bags?  Thanks for the info Nebo. I can't wait to see the new colors. It's funny how they are not bright colorful colors, but more neutral.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Isn't it fun talking bags?  Thanks for the info Nebo. I can't wait to see the new colors. It's funny how they are not bright colorful colors, but more neutral.



Yes! I caught  her in a good moment, usually  she is very busy. We talked about a looot of bags, styles etc. Girls in DE are great!

 Other bags I asked about : ostrich  chelsea is available  in tan, cognac, gray - 169.
- regular  and small lexi 136 $ and 129$

Sadly, Sutton Sydney is not shippable  at 150$ .

I cant wait to see these new colors!


----------



## joce01

Nebo said:


> Yes! I caught  her in a good moment, usually  she is very busy. We talked about a looot of bags, styles etc. Girls in DE are great!
> 
> 
> 
> Other bags I asked about : ostrich  chelsea is available  in tan, cognac, gray - 169.
> 
> - regular  and small lexi 136 $ and 129$
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Sutton Sydney is not shippable  at 150$ .
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see these new colors!




Ooh I may have to give them a call I've been searching for an ostrich Chelsea in grey since it appeared and then disappeared on ild.


----------



## Nebo

joce01 said:


> Ooh I may have to give them a call I've been searching for an ostrich Chelsea in grey since it appeared and then disappeared on ild.



They had one in the back, so just ask them to check for you. If its sold, they can check if any other stores have them. This is an awesome price. Not too long ago, the tan retailed in Nordstrom for 400 something $.


----------



## joce01

Nebo said:


> They had one in the back, so just ask them to check for you. If its sold, they can check if any other stores have them. This is an awesome price. Not too long ago, the tan retailed in Nordstrom for 400 something $.



Oh my gosh, wow. Ild only had it for $202 which I almost did but I thought it was still a bit high.


----------



## Nebo

joce01 said:


> Oh my gosh, wow. Ild only had it for $202 which I almost did but I thought it was still a bit high.



Yep. I try not to go over 180 plus tax and shipping. Hate being reasonable, lol.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Yep. I try not to go over 180 plus tax and shipping. Hate being reasonable, lol.




Thanks for the info ... 
Sounds like mushroom is in my future !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yes! I caught  her in a good moment, usually  she is very busy. We talked about a looot of bags, styles etc. Girls in DE are great!
> 
> 
> 
> Other bags I asked about : ostrich  chelsea is available  in tan, cognac, gray - 169.
> 
> - regular  and small lexi 136 $ and 129$
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, Sutton Sydney is not shippable  at 150$ .
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see these new colors!




Thanks for all this great info [emoji4]


----------



## Miamilla

I want a florentine but cant decide on a large satchel or the smith.qvc has a dooney show tomorrow , maybe theyll get some back in stock.


----------



## Nebo

Miamilla said:


> I want a florentine but cant decide on a large satchel or the smith.qvc has a dooney show tomorrow , maybe theyll get some back in stock.


Unless you are aiming  to use easy pay, large satchel is 30,40 i 50% off in the outlets depending on the colors. Same goes for the Smith bag if they have any left.
You can order by phone.


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> I want a florentine but cant decide on a large satchel or the smith.qvc has a dooney show tomorrow , maybe theyll get some back in stock.




Yes I think smiths are getting harder to find too


----------



## Miamilla

Nebo said:


> Unless you are aiming  to use easy pay, large satchel is 30,40 i 50% off in the outlets depending on the colors. Same goes for the Smith bag if they have any left.
> You can order by phone.



Oh, where would i call , an outlet in my area? Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

A lot of the Ladies like to use the Rehoboth Dooney Outlet.  This is the number I have written down,  plus all the ladies here sing the praises of Anastasia one of the SA's there.  Here's the number.    1-302-645-8830  


If the phone number isn't right one of the Ladies will for sure let you know here sooner then later.


----------



## Miamilla

TaterTots said:


> A lot of the Ladies like to use the Rehoboth Dooney Outlet.  This is the number I have written down,  plus all the ladies here sing the praises of Anastasia one of the SA's there.  Here's the number.    1-302-645-8830
> 
> 
> If the phone number isn't right one of the Ladies will for sure let you know here sooner then later.



Thank you so much! I will see what they have. I appreciate it


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> Thank you so much! I will see what they have. I appreciate it


 
Your welcome..


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> Thank you so much! I will see what they have. I appreciate it




Anastasia has personally helped me with my salmon , smith and bone . I love her !


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> Anastasia has personally helped me with my salmon , smith and bone . I love her !



Thanks, im going to see if they have any smith bags. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## TaterTots

Miamilla said:


> Thanks, im going to see if they have any smith bags. Fingers crossed!!


 
Good luck!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Miamilla said:


> Thanks, im going to see if they have any smith bags. Fingers crossed!!




K ! Let us know !


----------



## joce01

It's not in the satchel, but Q has the three new colors for the Florentine Chelsea, the elephant color looks soooo nice.


----------



## TaterTots

joce01 said:


> It's not in the satchel, but Q has the three new colors for the Florentine Chelsea, the elephant color looks soooo nice.


 
AACCKK!!!  I've got to go check it out!!  The Elephant is the one I got all excited about!  Thanks for the heads up J!!


----------



## TaterTots

OMG!!  I just checked it out,  Mushroom is gorgeous as well!


----------



## joce01

They're also up on dooney.com but no image preview, but still! I want the medium flo in elephant.


----------



## TaterTots

joce01 said:


> They're also up on dooney.com but no image preview, but still! I want the medium flo in elephant.


 
LOL!  I've been saying I want the Small in Elephant since I first heard about the new colors...    I NEED this color in my life!!


----------



## aerinha

I am now hooked on the mini satchel, want to see it in the new colors too.

Checked out the Chelsea and find the mushroom my fave.  Just got the mini in natural so another will have to wait.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> I am now hooked on the mini satchel, want to see it in the new colors too.
> 
> Checked out the Chelsea and find the mushroom my fave.  Just got the mini in natural so another will have to wait.




I really love the look of the Mushroom as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

I saw these new colors earlier today as well. I like the mushroom, but it's hard to tell because QVC's photos are so bad. I can't wait to see them on TV. There is a show on Saturday night at 8:00 central time. I'm hoping they show it them. [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Does anyone know, if I order one on backorder from Dooney, will the order hold until in stock or not go through?


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I saw these new colors earlier today as well. I like the mushroom, but it's hard to tell because QVC's photos are so bad. I can't wait to see them on TV. There is a show on Saturday night at 8:00 central time. I'm hoping they show it them. [emoji4]




I'm hoping the same TB!  I can't wait to see the colors on TV to get their true colors. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel. 

I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?
> 
> View attachment 3010222



Looks like bone to me.  Where did you see this on ILD?  I don't see it.


----------



## aerinha

elbgrl said:


> Looks like bone to me.  Where did you see this on ILD?  I don't see it.



I see it on the regular dooney site, maybe she confused the two?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Looks like bone to me.  Where did you see this on ILD?  I don't see it.




I meant Dooney.com... Sorry!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?
> 
> View attachment 3010222


Mushroom has a slight pinkish tint and the bone is more like a French vanilla. I do have each of those colors in florentine but not the same bag so I dont know if the bag makes a difference


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Mushroom has a slight pinkish tint and the bone is more like a French vanilla. I do have each of those colors in florentine but not the same bag so I dont know if the bag makes a difference




Thank u girlfriend!! Can you post a photo of the bags side by side??


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u girlfriend!! Can you post a photo of the bags side by side??


Sure. One Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom






[/URL]

One Flo Crossbody Saddle Bag in Bone


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Sure. One Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> One Flo Crossbody Saddle Bag in Bone




Beautiful and quite different. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?
> 
> View attachment 3010222




I love the Mushroom color and the Elephant!  I've done and decided I'll be adding both to my collection. I think the Mushroom has more of a pinkish undertone to it then Bone. Such beautiful colors on the Flo as well.


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?
> 
> View attachment 3010222


It's hard to tell for sure what this color really looks like . I've seen the elephant color and it's definitely a color I'd buy. Just trying to decide what style I want in the color. That's my dilemma!
Let us know if you get this mushroom mini satchel~


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have several of the mini Flo satchel.  You can hold it in your hand,  but the handles are too short to go over the arm.   Of course you can use it on your shoulder with the longer strap.  The mini is large enough because it has a wide base,  so it fits enough stuff... but no extras ... not books or water bottles.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?
> 
> View attachment 3010222


 
That is gorgeous!!


----------



## mad_caliope

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?


 
I almost purchased a mini flo in mushroom on Sunday from the Dooney store.  The lighting in the store was so poor that it was really hard to determine the exact color.  In the store (with their very odd lighting), it kind of had a very beautiful purple/taupe undertone.  Since I could not look at the bag in natural light, I did not purchase it.  If it does have that lovely purple/taupe undertone in natural light, I will purchase it in a heartbeat


----------



## mad_caliope

Just to add on to my last post...

I tried searching the forum for the color mushroom and did not see any photos.  I really want to see the color in natural light.  Did I overlook a photo somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

mad_caliope said:


> Just to add on to my last post...
> 
> I tried searching the forum for the color mushroom and did not see any photos.  I really want to see the color in natural light.  Did I overlook a photo somewhere? Thanks!




No, I don't think there's anyone here with a Mushroom bag yet but there is a video on YouTube. The lighting is a little off... 

https://youtu.be/0Ph80xjNOdU


----------



## mad_caliope

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, I don't think there's anyone here with a Mushroom bag yet but there is a video on YouTube. The lighting is a little off...
> 
> https://youtu.be/0Ph80xjNOdU


 
Thank you, I will take a look at it. 

I really fell in love with the color in the store, but the store (the Dooney store at South Coast Plaza) has the most awful lighting.  It is really dark in there, and it is very difficult to see what the actual colors are!  I will never understand why they do this.  The salesperson was really not much help, he acted like he would rather be anywhere but at work.  I guess I will have to take a flashlight with me next time I go in to look at it


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*mad:* the problem with lots of stores is either they have artificial light or they are dark.  Neither one is good for judging colors.  The Dooney boutique near me is in an enclosed mall.... you can't take a bag to the window and see what the color will really look like in natural light.  Artificial light distorts color.  Once a bought a wine handbag.... turned out it was a shade of brown in natural light.


----------



## mad_caliope

lavenderjunkie said:


> *mad:* the problem with lots of stores is either they have artificial light or they are dark.  Neither one is good for judging colors.  The Dooney boutique near me is in an enclosed mall.... you can't take a bag to the window and see what the color will really look like in natural light.  Artificial light distorts color.  Once a bought a wine handbag.... turned out it was a shade of brown in natural light.


 
The Dooney at South Coast Plaza is the same way. It has no windows (that face the outside) and is not located near any outward facing windows or doors, so it really is impossible to see the actual colors.  

The Balenciaga boutique in the same mall is the same way.  The store is incredibly dark. From the outside it often looks like the lights are off.

I guess I will have to hunt this color down in a department store like Macy's that has a window/door that has natural light coming in.  

So sorry about your wine handbag that turned out to be brown! Fortunately some stores (not Dooney) have allowed me to take the bags (accompanied with an SA) outside to see the colors in natural lighting.  Too bad they did not do this at Dooney because I really was ready to purchase the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *mad:* the problem with lots of stores is either they have artificial light or they are dark.  Neither one is good for judging colors.  The Dooney boutique near me is in an enclosed mall.... you can't take a bag to the window and see what the color will really look like in natural light.  Artificial light distorts color.  Once a bought a wine handbag.... turned out it was a shade of brown in natural light.




Another example... I had one of my outlets hold a "TMoro Brown" Clayton and when I went to pick it up, it was Crimson, which I ended up getting anyway. [emoji16][emoji16]. Point... They thought it was Brown maybe because if lighting.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... I loooove this color (Mushroom). I found this  mini satchel on ILD. Can't wait to see it in the small satchel.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too close to Bone. I think it'such prettier than Bone. I'm trying to decide if I want this color or elephant in the satchel. What do you all think? Is it too close to Bone?
> 
> View attachment 3010222


The colors looks like between bone and taupe. It looks like it would patina too. I dont know hon. You do have the oyster and the bone.. Now, is that enough of light colored bags or do they need a sister to be a set, its up to you )


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> The colors looks like between bone and taupe. It looks like it would patina too. I dont know hon. You do have the oyster and the bone.. Now, is that enough of light colored bags or do they need a sister to be a set, its up to you )




I think I def need that mushroom ... [emoji7]


----------



## Brianaa

Hello! I've just purchased my second Dooney florentine vachetta satchel. I had the large size in black and my new baby is the small size in fuchsia. I wore it with black jeans( hello! Bad idea) and got some color transfer on it. Any suggestions on getting that out? Also, it was NWT but seems to have been sitting around for a while. It seems a bit dried out, anyone know of something I can do for that issue? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brianaa said:


> Hello! I've just purchased my second Dooney florentine vachetta satchel. I had the large size in black and my new baby is the small size in fuchsia. I wore it with black jeans( hello! Bad idea) and got some color transfer on it. Any suggestions on getting that out? Also, it was NWT but seems to have been sitting around for a while. It seems a bit dried out, anyone know of something I can do for that issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




Congrats on your new satchel and second Dooney! Color transfer is the devil of all evils with these bags. I and most other ladies use the Apple Brand Conditioner to protect and condition or bags and we've had no issues, however, you'll want to decide on your own especially since Dooney says their bags require no creams or polishes. Apple brand also makes a leather cleanser but I haven't tried that yet. They also make a Stain and Rain Guard that's great too but you still have to be careful with transfer. It can only protect it to a certain extent. Anywho... Hope you can get the transfer removed and get her looking back to normal.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Brianaa said:


> Hello! I've just purchased my second Dooney florentine vachetta satchel. I had the large size in black and my new baby is the small size in fuchsia. I wore it with black jeans( hello! Bad idea) and got some color transfer on it. Any suggestions on getting that out? Also, it was NWT but seems to have been sitting around for a while. It seems a bit dried out, anyone know of something I can do for that issue?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Oh no!!! Sorry this happened to you! And with one of the most vibrant lovely Dooneys they make!
I'm going to let one of the more experienced ladies consul you on how to work on the color transfer issue. I'm unfamiliar with how to correct that.
But! If you do end up correcting it, I'll send you pics of what I did to a sad, dried out Flo I received and conditioned.


----------



## Brianaa

Thanks for the suggestions! Do you have a YouTube channel? I feel Ike your username is familiar because I was looking on there for a how to care for Dooney video! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brianaa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Do you have a YouTube channel? I feel Ike your username is familiar because I was looking on there for a how to care for Dooney video! Lol




Lol... Yes, I do have a YT channel. It the longer version of my screenname here... ThePecanTannedBeauty. If you search my channel, the video that has the Raspberry Florentine thumbnail is the video I demonstrate me conditioning my bag. Maybe that's the one you saw already??


----------



## joce01

Brianaa said:


> Hello! I've just purchased my second Dooney florentine vachetta satchel. I had the large size in black and my new baby is the small size in fuchsia. I wore it with black jeans( hello! Bad idea) and got some color transfer on it. Any suggestions on getting that out? Also, it was NWT but seems to have been sitting around for a while. It seems a bit dried out, anyone know of something I can do for that issue?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I've tried the Apple Brand Cleaner on my transfer because I got it in with a little two pack with their Conditioner, and it's always gotten my transfer right out, especially on my bone flo.


----------



## Brianaa

Yes! That was you! I'll go watch again, thanks!


----------



## Brianaa

joce01 said:


> I've tried the Apple Brand Cleaner on my transfer because I got it in with a little two pack with their Conditioner, and it's always gotten my transfer right out, especially on my bone flo.



Hi! Did you notice the conditioner changing the shade of your bag?


----------



## joce01

Brianaa said:


> Hi! Did you notice the conditioner changing the shade of your bag?




Nope! I did test it out on a small patch on the bottom and it was fine so I tackled the color and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Brianaa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on your new satchel and second Dooney! Color transfer is the devil of all evils with these bags. I and most other ladies use the Apple Brand Conditioner to protect and condition or bags and we've had no issues, however, you'll want to decide on your own especially since Dooney says their bags require no creams or polishes. Apple brand also makes a leather cleanser but I haven't tried that yet. They also make a Stain and Rain Guard that's great too but you still have to be careful with transfer. It can only protect it to a certain extent. Anywho... Hope you can get the transfer removed and get her looking back to normal.


 

So I went ahead and re watched your vid and ordered the product so I can't wait to condition my bag! I also stumbled across your vid about your bone colored flo, I love that one as well! How has it held up for you?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brianaa said:


> So I went ahead and re watched your vid and ordered the product so I can't wait to condition my bag! I also stumbled across your vid about your bone colored flo, I love that one as well! How has it held up for you?




Oh cool... You will love the conditioner. It conditions without changing the color or anything on the bag and gives it a little life. Let us know how the conditioner works for you. 

My bone is holding up great. I love that bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Small Florentine Satchel - Natural


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Small Florentine Satchel - Natural
> 
> View attachment 3106037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106033


Wow P,

Such a perfect color. What a score! Isn't nice when surprises like this come along. I guess the stars were aligned. I have yet to see a natural or chestnut that was not scratched. Glad you found a good one.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Small Florentine Satchel - Natural
> 
> View attachment 3106037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106033




You hit the jackpot with this one! Stunning photos too. Love the palm tree backdrop. [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You hit the jackpot with this one! Stunning photos too. Love the palm tree backdrop. [emoji7]




Yes, I did girlfriend! Thank you! [emoji7] It was on my list awhile back but fell off because I felt I had enough of that style satchel and this color was sold out everywhere. I did want another natural bag for something smaller than my Natural Clayton and I'm not a fan of my other natural satchel anymore, so this replaced that one. When I saw this, I was shocked to have found one new, wrapped in all plastic and not all scratched up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PCAN:  moral of the story.... it's a good idea to keep checking in at the outlets to see what's new.


----------



## neonbright

I have one question ladies, so when opening your Florentine Vachetta Satchel, do you have to use both hands or can you use one had while on your shoulder?  My purse zips and up zips great, but sometime I would like to get in my purse with one hand, without putting it down and use both hands.  For example:  getting my ringing phone out my purse.
*
*


----------



## MrsKC

neonbright said:


> I have one question ladies, so when opening your Florentine Vachetta Satchel, do you have to use both hands or can you use one had while on your shoulder?  My purse zips and up zips great, but sometime I would like to get in my purse with one hand, without putting it down and use both hands.  For example:  getting my ringing phone out my purse.
> *
> *



It takes me two hands.....ah here comes the form vs function thoughts.....anyway--takes me two hands. While beautiful it is one of the reasons I am not buying any more handbags with the fold - over tops.  (I reserve the right to change my mind haha!!)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> It takes me two hands.....ah here comes the form vs function thoughts.....anyway--takes me two hands. While beautiful it is one of the reasons I am not buying any more handbags with the fold - over tops.  (I reserve the right to change my mind haha!!)




I agree!!! Cosmetically, the "fold over" bags are gorgeous but functionally, they struggle. I carried my Ocean yesterday and Natural today and the fold over is a little annoying but I loooove the bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

I love my fold over top bags, they are so unique. You don't see them often.



Has anyone heard if they will make more florentine bags?


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Small Florentine Satchel - Natural
> 
> View attachment 3106037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106033




I don't even think I have to say how envious I am !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so gorgeous !!!! Congrats gf !!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I love my fold over top bags, they are so unique. You don't see them often.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard if they will make more florentine bags?


Yes, I keep hearing about a new florentine. Have yet to see it IRL.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I don't even think I have to say how envious I am !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so gorgeous !!!! Congrats gf !!




Thanks V! I ruined it though. I had forgot I filled my rain and stain bottle with something for my hair but I sprayed it all over my bag.[emoji21][emoji21][emoji21][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. It's has some patchy spots that are darker and looks like something was sprayed on it but I didn't even get upset, a little bothered but not upset at all. It's just a bag. I'll still carry it like there's nothing to it and now I know what's in that spray bottle. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V! I ruined it though. I had forgot I filled my rain and stain bottle with something for my hair but I sprayed it all over my bag.[emoji21][emoji21][emoji21][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. It's has some patchy spots that are darker and looks like something was sprayed on it but I didn't even get upset, a little bothered but not upset at all. It's just a bag. I'll still carry it like there's nothing to it and now I know what's in that spray bottle. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


>




Lol... Yes!!! It actually looks worse in person, it's all good though.  [emoji20]


----------



## Vicmarie

What !! Nooo way ! Girl , all you did was speed up what it would have looked like 6 months from now so it's all good . That's what's beautiful about the natural ! Had you sprayed it on an ocean bag then maybe it would look worse but this one still looks great !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> What !! Nooo way ! Girl , all you did was speed up what it would have looked like 6 months from now so it's all good . That's what's beautiful about the natural ! Had you sprayed it on an ocean bag then maybe it would look worse but this one still looks great !




You are sooo right V! 

Natural is beautiful but you really have to baby it. It was such a pain today when I carried her (before I ruined her). That's why I choose to get my Natural Clayton pre-loved... Didn't want to go through the break-in-process of Natural.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes!!! It actually looks worse in person, it's all good though.  [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3106872


Noooooooooooooooo!! 

But I know what you mean PTB about having to baby them, I had to drive the man's Durango out of town today, carrying my Flo, and I was balking the whole time. He's a smoker, so getting behind that wheel, I was clutching my Flo in my lap thinking "Ew! My leather! Ew no!"  Butttttttt, can't drive with large purse in my way that whole time. Sighhhh. (But I wanted to)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V! I ruined it though. I had forgot I filled my rain and stain bottle with something for my hair but I sprayed it all over my bag.[emoji21][emoji21][emoji21][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. It's has some patchy spots that are darker and looks like something was sprayed on it but I didn't even get upset, a little bothered but not upset at all. It's just a bag. I'll still carry it like there's nothing to it and now I know what's in that spray bottle. [emoji16][emoji16]



Oh, so sorry!!  Maybe (?) in time it will all blend in and hopefully, another conditioning might help to blend it more.  That sounds like something I'd do...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh, so sorry!!  Maybe (?) in time it will all blend in and hopefully, another conditioning might help to blend it more.  That sounds like something I'd do...




I know right? Yeah, it's ok. I've learned not to get too caught up in these bags like that or let them drive me crazy. I may try conditioning her again but Im over it now. It's still beautiful to me and has taken some stress off because now she's already broken in. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!!
> 
> But I know what you mean PTB about having to baby them, I had to drive the man's Durango out of town today, carrying my Flo, and I was balking the whole time. He's a smoker, so getting behind that wheel, I was clutching my Flo in my lap thinking "Ew! My leather! Ew no!"  Butttttttt, can't drive with large purse in my way that whole time. Sighhhh. (But I wanted to)




Lol... Yeah, I can't do the babying business and natural bags you have to do just that. Too much work for me. 

Lol.. I can actually see you holding on to your bag behind the wheel. Lol. I'm glad she's safe.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes!!! It actually looks worse in person, it's all good though.  [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3106872


Oh my goodness. Sorry that happened.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry that happened.




It's ok... I'm not bothered by it much. I just broke her in quicker than I wanted to. [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes!!! It actually looks worse in person, it's all good though.  [emoji20]



OMG, that is so something I would do.  Sorry, PTB...but she's still fabulous.


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, I keep hearing about a new florentine. Have yet to see it IRL.


Sheet, I forgot to ask when I ordered the Flo mushroom. I should send them an email and just ask.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Sheet, I forgot to ask when I ordered the Flo mushroom. I should send them an email and just ask.


That would be great. I would like to know if there will be flo bags in the future. The same quality.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> That would be great. I would like to know if there will be flo bags in the future. The same quality.


OK, email sent. I wonder what kind of response I will get.


----------



## neonbright

Ladies, I have the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in T. Brown, I am looking to get one in Natural.  I really like this bag and I was going on a no buy for a few months, but I don't want to take a chance that D & B will stop making this bag.

So I would like to get your opinion.


----------



## YankeeDooney

neonbright said:


> Ladies, I have the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in T. Brown, I am looking to get one in Natural.  I really like this bag and I was going on a no buy for a few months, but I don't want to take a chance that D & B will stop making this bag.
> 
> So I would like to get your opinion.


It is my understanding that the bag is part of their core collection. I don't think they are going to discontinue any time soon. You can always call Dooney to confirm.


----------



## BlazenHsss

neonbright said:


> Ladies, I have the Florentine Vachetta Satchel in T. Brown, I am looking to get one in Natural.  I really like this bag and I was going on a no buy for a few months, but I don't want to take a chance that D & B will stop making this bag.
> 
> So I would like to get your opinion.


I love love my natural Flo satchel.
It is developing this characteristic patina already. Mind you I've been using it non-stop for three weeks now.
But . Pretty sure it's one of their staple satchels and I've not heard any gossip regarding them discontinuing it.
Delicately nab yourself one! You won't regret it


----------



## neonbright

BlazenHsss said:


> I love love my natural Flo satchel.
> It is developing this characteristic patina already. Mind you I've been using it non-stop for three weeks now.
> But . Pretty sure it's one of their staple satchels and I've not heard any gossip regarding them discontinuing it.
> Delicately nab yourself one! You won't regret it


Thank you both for the update information.  @Blazenhss, I can't wait to get one.


----------



## RozEnix

neonbright said:


> Thank you both for the update information.  @Blazenhss, I can't wait to get one.


I agree, you will be kicking yourself later if they will be hard to find.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> I agree, you will be kicking yourself later if they will be hard to find.



I've got a mini  in the natural coming from Dooney.com and that was precisely the reason I ordered one I didn't want to have to rely on EBay in the future to find one and I wanted to try a mini.

I do agree that I seriously doubt that they will ever discontinue this satchel style but they may discontinue the Florentine leather and replace it with new types as they are offering on Dooney.com.  The new type of leather may be better and maybe not.  They do still seem to have lots of styles still offered in the Florentine leather but if you're happy with the Florentine leather I would order one!


----------



## Hollie91999

I love my satchel, just got another in black...this leather is amazing.


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> I love my satchel, just got another in black...this leather is amazing.


Florentine is my favorite. I hope they will keep making bags with it. I love my flo bags.

Your natural is so pretty. Glad you got the black also.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

WELL!!

My natural mini arrived from Dooney.com and it is the worst looking bag I have ever seen!!  The leather is unflatteringly pebbled, it looks like it was made out of 20 year old wrinkled elephant skin, I kid you not!!  This bag is old as it already has a dark patina which in itself isn't bad but....two of the bottom corners are worn or soiled and there is a slice in the leather on the smile area on the back of the bag.  No way am I keeping this!!  Talk about quality control at QVC, this is just awful!!

Now I wonder what I should do, just ask for a refund or can I trust them to send me a perfect bag which for full price is what I should have received!! It looks like someone ran over it with snow tires!

It appears that the size is OK, smaller of course than the small but certainly doable for me for one bag.  

Have any of you had to return something that they sent in awful condition and were they agreeable for a return or did you get your money back?


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> WELL!!
> 
> My natural mini arrived from Dooney.com and it is the worst looking bag I have ever seen!!  The leather is unflatteringly pebbled, it looks like it was made out of 20 year old wrinkled elephant skin, I kid you not!!  This bag is old as it already has a dark patina which in itself isn't bad but....two of the bottom corners are worn or soiled and there is a slice in the leather on the smile area on the back of the bag.  No way am I keeping this!!  Talk about quality control at QVC, this is just awful!!
> 
> Now I wonder what I should do, just ask for a refund or can I trust them to send me a perfect bag which for full price is what I should have received!! It looks like someone ran over it with snow tires!
> 
> It appears that the size is OK, smaller of course than the small but certainly doable for me for one bag.
> 
> Have any of you had to return something that they sent in awful condition and were they agreeable for a return or did you get your money back?


Oh no!!!
Return that straight up.
Maybe try for another somewhere else?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, I am still waiting for my Toledo Smith bags from QVC to arrive, one in the natural and one in the olive.  If I really like the natural then when I return this bag (which I most definitely  will do), I will ask for a refund.  If I don't like the natural Toledo Smith bag I will _think_ about asking for a replacement but I now don't know if I trust them.  I see everyone else  (you included) with these lovely smooth natural satchels and I am envious!!
Not the end of the world  of course but, very disappointing. 
The only other bag I've ordered from them was the white (ivory) with the contrasting trim,  small pocket satchel and that came through in perfect condition but that was pebbled leather which you can buy in perfect condition on EBay!!

Anyhoo, my QVC order was delivered to our Post Office today so should be home sometime tomorrow...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangea*:  from what I understand,  all the white flo bags are pebbled.  I have several,  all are beautiful,  but all look just like my Dillen leather.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

They are, but they are beautiful and very evenly pebbled, and I swear it's a different leather even if they do say it's white Florentine.   If I compare my white (ivory) with the contrasting trim to my Dillen ivy with the contrasting trim they are to me, the same.   I love them both.  But this satchel is in another league entirely, a second or even a third!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I am still waiting for my Toledo Smith bags from QVC to arrive, one in the natural and one in the olive.  If I really like the natural then when I return this bag (which I most definitely  will do), I will ask for a refund.  If I don't like the natural Toledo Smith bag I will _think_ about asking for a replacement but I now don't know if I trust them.  I see everyone else  (you included) with these lovely smooth natural satchels and I am envious!!
> Not the end of the world  of course but, very disappointing.
> The only other bag I've ordered from them was the white (ivory) with the contrasting trim,  small pocket satchel and that came through in perfect condition but that was pebbled leather which you can buy in perfect condition on EBay!!
> 
> Anyhoo, my QVC order was delivered to our Post Office today so should be home sometime tomorrow...


Patience my darling....I stalked the net for about two months to find the right Natural Flo for the price I was willing to pay.  Just keep waiting and looking, and you'll nab one eventually!

I am super eager to see these new Toledo smaller smiths!  I love the sheen of Toledo leather, so classy. Can't wait to see pics! Especially of the Olive!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I am still waiting for my Toledo Smith bags from QVC to arrive, one in the natural and one in the olive.  If I really like the natural then when I return this bag (which I most definitely  will do), I will ask for a refund.  If I don't like the natural Toledo Smith bag I will _think_ about asking for a replacement but I now don't know if I trust them.  I see everyone else  (you included) with these lovely smooth natural satchels and I am envious!!
> Not the end of the world  of course but, very disappointing.
> The only other bag I've ordered from them was the white (ivory) with the contrasting trim,  small pocket satchel and that came through in perfect condition but that was pebbled leather which you can buy in perfect condition on EBay!!
> 
> Anyhoo, my QVC order was delivered to our Post Office today so should be home sometime tomorrow...




Oh cool! I'm excited for u. Can't wait to see both. I love the Smith bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V! I ruined it though. I had forgot I filled my rain and stain bottle with something for my hair but I sprayed it all over my bag.[emoji21][emoji21][emoji21][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. It's has some patchy spots that are darker and looks like something was sprayed on it but I didn't even get upset, a little bothered but not upset at all. It's just a bag. I'll still carry it like there's nothing to it and now I know what's in that spray bottle. [emoji16][emoji16]




I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I thought you were Joking! I'm so sorry.  As soon as I noticed the darkening on my natural stanwich corners I relaxed with the bag. That's the only plus. I hope she evens out, and I bet she will in time. Now you can just enjoy her and not be so careful. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> I love my satchel, just got another in black...this leather is amazing.




Gorgeous bag Hollie! Glad you got your black one. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> WELL!!
> 
> My natural mini arrived from Dooney.com and it is the worst looking bag I have ever seen!!  The leather is unflatteringly pebbled, it looks like it was made out of 20 year old wrinkled elephant skin, I kid you not!!  This bag is old as it already has a dark patina which in itself isn't bad but....two of the bottom corners are worn or soiled and there is a slice in the leather on the smile area on the back of the bag.  No way am I keeping this!!  Talk about quality control at QVC, this is just awful!!
> 
> Now I wonder what I should do, just ask for a refund or can I trust them to send me a perfect bag which for full price is what I should have received!! It looks like someone ran over it with snow tires!
> 
> It appears that the size is OK, smaller of course than the small but certainly doable for me for one bag.
> 
> Have any of you had to return something that they sent in awful condition and were they agreeable for a return or did you get your money back?




Oh no... [emoji20]. Florentine is always iffy. They all look so different, you never know what you're gonna get. I once got a taupe one from ilovedooney and sent it back twice before I got a perfect one. One of them had so many different textures, creases, and colorations that it honestly did look like elephant skin.  I can't wait to see your Toledo smith bags. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I almost couldn't believe my eyes! I thought you were Joking! I'm so sorry.  As soon as I noticed the darkening on my natural stanwich corners I relaxed with the bag. That's the only plus. I hope she evens out, and I bet she will in time. Now you can just enjoy her and not be so careful. [emoji4]




Lol. Exactly! It's really
Not that bad in person. You know the camera can make it look worse than it really is, however it did bother me a bit at first because she was brand new and never carried. Now I don't have to be so careful. Just looking at it, you wouldn't know what was wrong and think it's  the natural look of the bag.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Exactly! It's really
> Not that bad in person. You know the camera can make it look worse than it really is, however it did bother me a bit at first because she was brand new and never carried. Now I don't have to be so careful. Just looking at it, you wouldn't know what was wrong and think it's  the natural look of the bag.


It really well Patina over the spray.
Mine has darkened so much in such a short period of time already! I'll take a pic on my next off day


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> It really well Patina over the spray.
> Mine has darkened so much in such a short period of time already! I'll take a pic on my next off day




When I got mine, they had about 3. All were in different stages of patina. I choose the one that was medium. I don't like when they are really light. Yes, please post when you have time.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:* I understand that if you rub a natural Flo with a soft white cloth it will help it patina more quickly.  I know someone who did this to address some dye transfer issues.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:* I understand that if you rub a natural Flo with a soft white cloth it will help it patina more quickly.  I know someone who did this to address some dye transfer issues.




Ah ok.. I don't really want it to patina faster. It's blending in perfectly. I'll keep that in mind though.


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:* I understand that if you rub a natural Flo with a soft white cloth it will help it patina more quickly.  I know someone who did this to address some dye transfer issues.


Really?  I wonder why? Does it help with oil distribution?


----------



## RozEnix

Here is my new Mushroom and not a pebble in sight. Got her with a trade in and I am very pleased.


----------



## Daquiri

RozEnix said:


> Here is my new Mushroom and not a pebble in sight. Got her with a trade in and I am very pleased.



Stunning!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz*:  she's a beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> Here is my new Mushroom and not a pebble in sight. Got her with a trade in and I am very pleased.



She's blushing for sure at all the compliments...


----------



## BlazenHsss

I've had this amazing bag for a month, see how it's developing its patina already?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I've had this amazing bag for a month, see how it's developing its patina already?




Nice!!! That's so neat... What color is this? Taupe, Natural?


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!!! That's so neat... What color is this? Taupe, Natural?


The Natural!


----------



## Daquiri

BlazenHsss said:


> I've had this amazing bag for a month, see how it's developing its patina already?


  Gorgeous. I love patina on natural florentines.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I've had this amazing bag for a month, see how it's developing its patina already?




Beautiful. Love the way you demo'd it. [emoji3]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on your new satchel and second Dooney! Color transfer is the devil of all evils with these bags. I and most other ladies use the Apple Brand Conditioner to protect and condition or bags and we've had no issues, however, you'll want to decide on your own especially since Dooney says their bags require no creams or polishes. Apple brand also makes a leather cleanser but I haven't tried that yet. They also make a Stain and Rain Guard that's great too but you still have to be careful with transfer. It can only protect it to a certain extent. Anywho... Hope you can get the transfer removed and get her looking back to normal.


May I ask where you ladies are getting the Apple Brand Conditioner? I was looking on Amazon for the 8 oz. bottle and it costs more to ship it than the cost of the conditioner. Just an irritation but if there is a place you recommend, I would appreciate the advice.


----------



## CatePNW

YankeeDooney said:


> May I ask where you ladies are getting the Apple Brand Conditioner? I was looking on Amazon for the 8 oz. bottle and it costs more to ship it than the cost of the conditioner. Just an irritation but if there is a place you recommend, I would appreciate the advice.



I got mine on eBay and it was around $8 shipped.


----------



## Tomsmom

Had anyone used the apple guard leather cleaner on their flo?


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> I got mine on eBay and it was around $8 shipped.


Thanks Cate. I will look for it there.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!!! That's so neat... What color is this? Taupe, Natural?


 It's amazing how fast the natural can patina!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> I got mine on eBay and it was around $8 shipped.




Me too... eBay for $8 and some change.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Tomsmom said:


> Had anyone used the apple guard leather cleaner on their flo?




No, I've only used the conditioner. Are you trying to clean a heavily soiled bag?


----------



## BlazenHsss

Tomsmom said:


> Had anyone used the apple guard leather cleaner on their flo?


Oh my gosh no!
I used it on an older Dillen Satchel I got from EBay and noticed color transfer with the cleaner.
However the conditioner is amazing...


----------



## Tomsmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, I've only used the conditioner. Are you trying to clean a heavily soiled bag?



No I was just curious


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> I've had this amazing bag for a month, see how it's developing its patina already?


 
Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin. The Natural is one of the Flo Satchel colors still on my wish list.  Yours is just gorgeous!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> May I ask where you ladies are getting the Apple Brand Conditioner? I was looking on Amazon for the 8 oz. bottle and it costs more to ship it than the cost of the conditioner. Just an irritation but if there is a place you recommend, I would appreciate the advice.


 
I got mine from Amazon, but it was two of the larger bottles.  And I have Prime, so there was no shipping. 


At the time I ordered, it was $9.83 for the two 8 oz bottles.  But when I looked it up just now the same vendor has the same size for $12.99 for two 8 oz bottles. That's one thing about Amazon, the prices fluctuate. 


So it might be worth checking back with Amazon to see if the prices have changed.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got mine from Amazon, but it was two of the larger bottles.  And I have Prime, so there was no shipping.
> 
> 
> At the time I ordered, it was $9.83 for the two 8 oz bottles.  But when I looked it up just now the same vendor has the same size for $12.99 for two 8 oz bottles. That's one thing about Amazon, the prices fluctuate.
> 
> 
> So it might be worth checking back with Amazon to see if the prices have changed.


Thanks NAC.


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin. The Natural is one of the Flo Satchel colors still on my wish list.  Yours is just gorgeous!!


Get one get one get one get one!!


----------



## neonbright

I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.


----------



## YankeeDooney

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.


Beautiful bag Neon!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.


 

Looks like a keeper!!


----------



## neonbright

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful bag Neon!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Looks like a keeper!!




Thank you ladies, yes my daughter inspected the bag and signed off on the bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.




She's perfect! This color is tricky with the texture so I'm glad you got a good one.


----------



## Trudysmom

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Live It Up

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.



Beautiful!


----------



## neonbright

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's perfect! This color is tricky with the texture so I'm glad you got a good one.



Thank you, I was crossing my fingers for a nice one.



Trudysmom said:


> Such a pretty bag!



Thank you.



Live It Up said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## lovethatduck

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.



Nice!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*neon*:  a winner for sure.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## neonbright

lovethatduck said:


> Nice!!



Yesssss.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *neon*:  a winner for sure.  Enjoy your new handbag.



Thank you, I will.


----------



## Tomsmom

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.



Lovely!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.


 
That is gorgeous!!  Congrats!  Excuse me, now I'm drooling all over my keyboard.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> Get one get one get one get one!!


 
I will I will I will....lol, soon.....hopefully.....


----------



## BlazenHsss

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.


Yessssssss!  ....the small?


----------



## neonbright

Tomsmom said:


> Lovely!!



Thank you.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is gorgeous!!  Congrats!  Excuse me, now I'm drooling all over my keyboard.....



Drool on girl I did for so long, until I purchase it, now I drool on it. 



BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss!  ....the small?



This is the small, I love this size.  I do not need to carry anything bigger.


----------



## Twoboyz

neonbright said:


> I just received this today, delivered just as soon as I got home. I got it when D & B had their F & FS.




Beautiful!


----------



## Vicmarie

Im thinking that my little missy is finally starting to develop a little bit of a tan !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3132951
> 
> Im thinking that my little missy is finally starting to develop a little bit of a tan !


 

Sigh......such a beauty......


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3132951
> 
> Im thinking that my little missy is finally starting to develop a little bit of a tan !


Very pretty!


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3132951
> 
> Im thinking that my little missy is finally starting to develop a little bit of a tan !



Pretty lil' miss!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3132951
> 
> Im thinking that my little missy is finally starting to develop a little bit of a tan !




Little Missy is gorgeous!!! And yes... She's tanning nicely.


----------



## Kristy123

I really like that bag! I have a few Dooney bags myself.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3132951
> 
> Im thinking that my little missy is finally starting to develop a little bit of a tan !




She looks adorable. [emoji4]


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi! Is this a part of the florentine line?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi! Is this a part of the florentine line?
> 
> View attachment 3145045




Yes, this is the Florentine Savannah Satchel. I'm not sure if this is the large or small. Looks like the small...


----------



## Awwlibrary

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, this is the Florentine Savannah Satchel. I'm not sure if this is the large or small. Looks like the small...




Thank you!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Another question. I just got the florentine satchel in the large size (15in) from ebay without the shoulder strap. If I want to replace it, can I buy from dooney and bourke directly?


----------



## Awwlibrary

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, this is the Florentine Savannah Satchel. I'm not sure if this is the large or small. Looks like the small...




It's 13 in long. I think that's the small? Does the savannah come in other colors?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Awwlibrary said:


> It's 13 in long. I think that's the small? Does the savannah come in other colors?




I'm not that familiar with the measurements on this one. It was at the outlets last year. It came in many colors... Orange, black , natural, white, a mustard color... More but those are the colors that I remembered seeing.


----------



## Awwlibrary

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not that familiar with the measurements on this one. It was at the outlets last year. It came in many colors... Orange, black , natural, white, a mustard color... More but those are the colors that I remembered seeing.




Thank you! Great to know that is an outlet item! Do you know if it was made just for the outlets? Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Awwlibrary said:


> Thank you! Great to know that is an outlet item! Do you know if it was made just for the outlets? Thanks!



Your bag is part of the Florentine Edge collection; it was not made for the outlets.  The Edge collection was available in stores a couple of years ago.


----------



## Awwlibrary

MiaBorsa said:


> Your bag is part of the Florentine Edge collection; it was not made for the outlets.  The Edge collection was available in stores a couple of years ago.




Oh! Ok thank you!


----------



## Vicmarie

Small florentine satchel in Crimson with and without flash ! I love this bag !!!


----------



## Live It Up

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156696
> View attachment 3156697
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in Crimson with and without flash ! I love this bag !!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156696
> View attachment 3156697
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in Crimson with and without flash ! I love this bag !!!




Beautiful! I think one of the most beautiful things about this bag, besides the color, is the matte gold tone hardware against the deep Crimson color. I just can't stop looking at mine. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic*:  your crimson Flo satchel is a beautiful color and the leather looks so soft and rich.  The crimson Flo came in so many variations,  you got a great one.  My crimson Flo Bristol is much darker and has more brown and less red in the color.   I like yours a lot better.


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic*:  your crimson Flo satchel is a beautiful color and the leather looks so soft and rich.  The crimson Flo came in so many variations,  you got a great one.  My crimson Flo Bristol is much darker and has more brown and less red in the color.   I like yours a lot better.




I noticed it comes in a lot of variations as well ! Kind of like the natural ! I have to admit I was thrilled when I saw mine .. I love it ! I am a little unhappy with my mini satchel in natural and a little unhappy with my large chestnut but this one makes me feel all giddy lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I think one of the most beautiful things about this bag, besides the color, is the matte gold tone hardware against the deep Crimson color. I just can't stop looking at mine. [emoji173]&#65039;




I think you're right about that ! Which actually makes me wonder what the tmorro would look like in person !


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I think one of the most beautiful things about this bag, besides the color, is the matte gold tone hardware against the deep Crimson color. I just can't stop looking at mine. [emoji173]&#65039;





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic*:  your crimson Flo satchel is a beautiful color and the leather looks so soft and rich.  The crimson Flo came in so many variations,  you got a great one.  My crimson Flo Bristol is much darker and has more brown and less red in the color.   I like yours a lot better.





Vicmarie said:


> I noticed it comes in a lot of variations as well ! Kind of like the natural ! I have to admit I was thrilled when I saw mine .. I love it ! I am a little unhappy with my mini satchel in natural and a little unhappy with my large chestnut but this one makes me feel all giddy lol




Hey ladies, maybe we should have a thread dedicated to the crimson Flo just for the fun of it. Enough of us have it. It would be neat to see the color variations. What do you all think? Anyone game?


----------



## Vicmarie

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey ladies, maybe we should have a thread dedicated to the crimson Flo just for the fun of it. Enough of us have it. It would be neat to see the color variations. What do you all think? Anyone game?




[emoji48]yes... !


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey ladies, maybe we should have a thread dedicated to the crimson Flo just for the fun of it. Enough of us have it. It would be neat to see the color variations. What do you all think? Anyone game?


Colors make a nice thread. 

it would be nice to have the threads together at the top with styles and colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3156696
> View attachment 3156697
> 
> 
> Small florentine satchel in Crimson with and without flash ! I love this bag !!!


A beautiful color in florentine. Florentine takes color so well.


----------



## lenie

I have several Florentine satchels in black, red, orange, taupe, moss, and crimson. I love this style and had to get another one in Mushroom. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> I have several Florentine satchels in black, red, orange, taupe, moss, and crimson. I love this style and had to get another one in Mushroom. Can't wait to get it!




Wow, lovely collection! I can't wait to see the mushroom. [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything 
.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*lenie:*  that's a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lenie said:


> Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181056
> View attachment 3181057


Very pretty color. You are correct, it will go with everything! Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Your mushroom will be a beautiful addition to your collection!!


----------



## Trudysmom

lenie said:


> Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181056
> View attachment 3181057


A lovely color!


----------



## BlazenHsss

lenie said:


> Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181056
> View attachment 3181057


My tablet makes this color look like a light natural....for some reason!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181056
> View attachment 3181057




Gorgeous color!


----------



## MrsKC

lenie said:


> Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181056
> View attachment 3181057


Lovely bag!


----------



## gm2amm

lenie said:


> Here is my latest addition- Mushroom Florentine satchel!  The color is gorgeous- a pinky grey beige. It's a  great neutral that will go with everything
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181056
> View attachment 3181057


Gorgeous color! I love the contrast with the red zipper. Enjoy!


----------



## Vicmarie

Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took a picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191762
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took a picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


Beautiful satchel and wristlet.


----------



## ahirau

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3191762
> 
> 
> Wearing my florentine mini satchel in natural today ! Took a picture with the florentine wristlet in black for a size comparison !


Beautiful bag - that leather looks so smooth and soft!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi Dooney flo fans! I've got a few florentine satchels and I've been scratching my head at the color of this bag. My pics are showing the color darker than it is...in person the bag has an olive undertone to the brown. Will take more pics in natural light. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## MrsKC

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi Dooney flo fans! I've got a few florentine satchels and I've been scratching my head at the color of this bag. My pics are showing the color darker than it is...in person the bag has an olive undertone to the brown. Will take more pics in natural light. Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200600
> View attachment 3200601


I think the color is "olive".


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I think the color is "olive".




I'm thinking a patina'ed Taupe?


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm thinking a patina'ed Taupe?



I think you might be right.  You can definitely tell it has patina ed.


----------



## Awwlibrary

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm thinking a patina'ed Taupe?




Hmm. Thanks ladies! I heard maybe desert or taupe? I don't think it's light or green enough to be olive?? I'll try to get natural light today and see what you think!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Awwlibrary said:


> Hmm. Thanks ladies! I heard maybe desert or taupe? I don't think it's light or green enough to be olive?? I'll try to get natural light today and see what you think!




Yeah, I could be wrong but I do to think they made desert in this bag.


----------



## Awwlibrary

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I could be wrong but I do to think they made desert in this bag.




Here it is in natural light. But this isn't showing actual color either. I conditioned the leather in Apple conditioner and the leather drank it up but got a little darker. Leather is still stiff from lack of use lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Awwlibrary said:


> Here it is in natural light. But this isn't showing actual color either. I conditioned the leather in Apple conditioner and the leather drank it up but got a little darker. Leather is still stiff from lack of use lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201102




Ok... It's Chestnut! What a difference Apple makes.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... It's Chestnut! What a difference Apple makes.



Yes! Chestnut and very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

Awwlibrary said:


> Here it is in natural light. But this isn't showing actual color either. I conditioned the leather in Apple conditioner and the leather drank it up but got a little darker. Leather is still stiff from lack of use lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201102


Very pretty! Florentine is so nice.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! Florentine is so nice.




I KNOWWWWW...love!


----------



## Awwlibrary

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... It's Chestnut! What a difference Apple makes.




Soooo just to confuse everyone a little more...I think my other one is chestnut. Here they are side by side, chestnut on the right and I do think it's taupe on the left. This is indoor light. Lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Awwlibrary said:


> Soooo just to confuse everyone a little more...I think my other one is chestnut. Here they are side by side, chestnut on the right and I do think it's taupe on the left. This is indoor light. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201316


Taupe would have been my guess too, especially after your natural light pic. It certainly looks like it drank up the conditioner. Admittedly, your first pics looked olive to me too, but that's the lighting that cast that tone. Both lovely bags!


----------



## Vicmarie

I believe it's taupe too . I have been pining for that bag for such a long time and can never find a good condition one on eBay . Enjoy your bags !!


----------



## gm2amm

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi Dooney flo fans! I've got a few florentine satchels and I've been scratching my head at the color of this bag. My pics are showing the color darker than it is...in person the bag has an olive undertone to the brown. Will take more pics in natural light. Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200600
> View attachment 3200601


If I'm not mistaken that color was called Moss...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

No , I think its taupe, moss is definitely green...here's my Moss


----------



## AnotherPurse

Awwlibrary said:


> Soooo just to confuse everyone a little more...I think my other one is chestnut. Here they are side by side, chestnut on the right and I do think it's taupe on the left. This is indoor light. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201316




I would have to say taupe too. Beautiful none the less. The moss color is close. I attached a couple from eBay below.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Thatsmypurse said:


> No , I think its taupe, moss is definitely green...here's my Moss




Ooh prrrreeettttyyyy! Yah def NOT moss!


----------



## Awwlibrary

YankeeDooney said:


> Taupe would have been my guess too, especially after your natural light pic. It certainly looks like it drank up the conditioner. Admittedly, your first pics looked olive to me too, but that's the lighting that cast that tone. Both lovely bags!




Thank you!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Vicmarie said:


> I believe it's taupe too . I have been pining for that bag for such a long time and can never find a good condition one on eBay . Enjoy your bags !!




Thank you!! Love these bags! I'm using my chestnut one and decided to list the other one on eBay yesterday. I just don't use it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Were there any tags on or in the bag?   They would have a color code and we could help decode it.


----------



## Awwlibrary

lavenderjunkie said:


> Were there any tags on or in the bag?   They would have a color code and we could help decode it.




Yes!! See pics!


----------



## Ristyshell

Awwlibrary said:


> Thank you!! Love these bags! I'm using my chestnut one and decided to list the other one on eBay yesterday. I just don't use it!


No matter what color it is, it is beautiful. Haha I am the one that actually bought the bag from you. I have been lurking on this site for awhile and today I noticed your screen name and eBay name matched. I bought your bag and am sooooo happy with it! Thank you


----------



## Chanticleer

I just bought this bag in Natural from Macy's.  I think it is one of Dooney's most beautiful bags.  So classic!  This bag will still be stunning years from now.  The shape, the gorgeous leather!  It will never look just trendy, it has that timeless look!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Ristyshell said:


> No matter what color it is, it is beautiful. Haha I am the one that actually bought the bag from you. I have been lurking on this site for awhile and today I noticed your screen name and eBay name matched. I bought your bag and am sooooo happy with it! Thank you




OMG!! Thanks for telling me! I'm so happy that you love it!! I clearly have a Dooney problem


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad? 

She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad?
> 
> She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.
> View attachment 3246594


We need to establish a bag rescue....


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad?
> 
> She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.
> View attachment 3246594



Omg. Lol. Was it set on fire?! Poor thing. Is there any hope, Doctor? Lol. 
Sheesh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Omg. Lol. Was it set on fire?! Poor thing. Is there any hope, Doctor? Lol.
> Sheesh.


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad?
> 
> She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.
> View attachment 3246594





Bag abuse!!  lol


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad?
> 
> She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.
> View attachment 3246594



Heaven help us all! Looks like this one rode when the first US Calvery was established, circa 1777.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LMBO... Y'all are too funny!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad?
> 
> She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.
> View attachment 3246594




I had no idea DB made bags in the 1800's. Wow! [emoji85]


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I had no idea DB made bags in the 1800's. Wow! [emoji85]



Yes, that's when Jill Bauer bought hers, that she used in the helicopter with the SWAT team.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, that's when Jill Bauer bought hers, that she used in the helicopter with the SWAT team.



OMG, too funny, Sarah! This one "been rode hard and put away wet!"


----------



## Bellepedia

Omg..u guys seriously cracked me up..[emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## Bellepedia

Anybody using the small satchel as diaper bag..?? Need suggestions.. I was planning to use it as diaper bag.. But not sure if the weight management team could have issues??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bellepedia said:


> Anybody using the small satchel as diaper bag..?? Need suggestions.. I was planning to use it as diaper bag.. But not sure if the weight management team could have issues??



I wouldn't recommend it.   Not only is it heavy, but the top zipper opening doesn't open really wide.  You would probably have trouble getting diapers, wipes, etc. in and out of the bag.  JMHO of course.


----------



## Buyallthethings

I used mine as a diaper bag occasionally. It was sort of a pain to get into, so was never my choice for long outings. But for quick trips without a ton of junk it worked fine.


----------



## Bellepedia

MiaBorsa said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.   Not only is it heavy, but the top zipper opening doesn't open really wide.  You would probably have trouble getting diapers, wipes, etc. in and out of the bag.  JMHO of course.




Ooh i agree.. Especially the weight, not to mention the additional weight of a baby& car seat


----------



## Bellepedia

Buyallthethings said:


> I used mine as a diaper bag occasionally. It was sort of a pain to get into, so was never my choice for long outings. But for quick trips without a ton of junk it worked fine.




Ooh i plan to use it for quick trips as well...to places where i wanted to look presentable.. 
do u use any bag organizer??


----------



## mbaldino

PcanTannedBty said:


> Poor bag!!! I can't imagine what she's been through. How does a bag get this bad?
> 
> She definitely got her $398 plus a bag of chips outta this poor satchel.
> View attachment 3246594




If I got a hold of this bag I would dye it black. I've seen it done on the Balenciaga forum.


----------



## mbaldino

I would dye it black like they do on the Balenciaga forum.


----------



## Buyallthethings

I didn't. But I'm generally disorganized. I just threw everything in there and closed it up. It did get heavy at times.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.   Not only is it heavy, but the top zipper opening doesn't open really wide.  You would probably have trouble getting diapers, wipes, etc. in and out of the bag.  JMHO of course.




I agree...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

mbaldino said:


> If I got a hold of this bag I would dye it black. I've seen it done on the Balenciaga forum.




Oh wow... That's a great idea.


----------



## chrissy_ag1

I just purchased the DB Florentine Satchel in natural.  The leather does break in.  I treated it but not with applecare and today had some icicles drip on me and my bag is stained :cry:

I think i should get the apple and treat the bag.  It is going to rain today and i am scared to leave work to get on train for fear of ruining my bag.


----------



## MrsKC

chrissy_ag1 said:


> I just purchased the DB Florentine Satchel in natural.  The leather does break in.  I treated it but not with applecare and today had some icicles drip on me and my bag is stained :cry:
> 
> I think i should get the apple and treat the bag.  It is going to rain today and i am scared to leave work to get on train for fear of ruining my bag.


Well then put it in a plastic bag or inside of your tote for the commute......I know what you mean.


----------



## Chanticleer

chrissy_ag1 said:


> I just purchased the DB Florentine Satchel in natural.  The leather does break in.  I treated it but not with applecare and today had some icicles drip on me and my bag is stained :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> I think i should get the apple and treat the bag.  It is going to rain today and i am scared to leave work to get on train for fear of ruining my bag.




I always carry a folded up large plastic bag when I carry my Louis' or Dooneys' that have vachetta on them,  as a sort of raincoat!  lol. I just keep it folded in the bottom of my bag.  I understand that Hermes actually have "raincoats" for their bags!


----------



## chrissy_ag1

Chanticleer said:


> I always carry a folded up large plastic bag when I carry my Louis' or Dooneys' that have vachetta on them,  as a sort of raincoat!  lol. I just keep it folded in the bottom of my bag.  I understand that Hermes actually have "raincoats" for their bags!



Great idea.  I even googled it and there is a 'purse raincoat' at Macy's.  For the time being I'm definitely keeping a bag on hand.


----------



## aerinha

Talk to me about sage in this satchel. It seems online to fall between not green enough and too green vs army green/olive


----------



## AnotherPurse

chrissy_ag1 said:


> Great idea.  I even googled it and there is a 'purse raincoat' at Macy's.  For the time being I'm definitely keeping a bag on hand.




OMG!!! I had to look this up. I am dying!!! Why can't I think up these ideas!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG!!! I had to look this up. I am dying!!! Why can't I think up these ideas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255110


Does the strap get wet?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG!!! I had to look this up. I am dying!!! Why can't I think up these ideas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255110


Amazing.  Just when you think you have seen it all.  Can't you see it with little DBs on it?  Are these for sale and how much?


----------



## AnotherPurse

Trudysmom said:


> Does the strap get wet?




I would assume the strap does get wet. I think the ladies that use a plastic bag are much smarter LOL.


----------



## AnotherPurse

LifeIsDucky said:


> Amazing.  Just when you think you have seen it all.  Can't you see it with little DBs on it?  Are these for sale and how much?




I did a quick Google search. It looks like they run about 30 dollars. That's the same thing I thought about DB's!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG!!! I had to look this up. I am dying!!! Why can't I think up these ideas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255110




[emoji51] I saw this on the Dr Oz show one day. I took a picture of it on the tv, but I forgot to post. This is great!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

It would be great if it protected the handles , that's what I worry about with my florentine bags and my bags with the raw vachetta leather trim. I think a think plastic bag from a retail store is better and less embarrassing to carry!


----------



## AnotherPurse

hey ladies...weird question...have any of you ever had any color transfers from a dark colored florentine accessory namely a cosmetic case or wristlet to a lighter color product...say like this Kate Spade planner that I am in love with and wouldn't be if it had marks on it????


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*AP:*  yes,  I had color transfer from a DB dark brown Tmoro accessory onto a red DB wallet.   The wallet was ruined.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Florentine Vachetta Satchel (Large) - Black


----------



## keishapie1973

I know I'm late to the party but I just received my 1st flo. She's the made in America version. The leather and the size is perfect.....[emoji7]

I have a medium taupe on the way but I'm pretty certain that it'll be too big for me. I'm only keeping one.....


----------



## tracerx

Wow it's a beauty and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## keishapie1973

tracerx said:


> Wow it's a beauty and it looks perfect on you!



Thank you....


----------



## Awwlibrary

keishapie1973 said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I just received my 1st flo. She's the made in America version. The leather and the size is perfect.....[emoji7]
> 
> I have a medium taupe on the way but I'm pretty certain that it'll be too big for me. I'm only keeping one.....
> 
> View attachment 3398201
> 
> View attachment 3398202



So beautiful. So perfect! Enjoy her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I just received my 1st flo. She's the made in America version. The leather and the size is perfect.....[emoji7]
> 
> I have a medium taupe on the way but I'm pretty certain that it'll be too big for me. I'm only keeping one.....
> 
> View attachment 3398201
> 
> View attachment 3398202


That bag looks fantastic! Love the color!


----------



## ivdw

Is that the small? I just ordered one, also natural, and can't wait to receive it. I need patience as I'm in Europe though.

Do you love using it? And did you do anything to protect the leather at all?


----------



## Ness7386

Here is a pic of my new medium florentine satchel that I got as an anniversary gift this weekend. Now I have a small & a medium!  Couldn't be happier


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3400950
> View attachment 3400951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my new medium florentine satchel that I got as an anniversary gift this weekend. Now I have a small & a medium!  Couldn't be happier



Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3400950
> View attachment 3400951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my new medium florentine satchel that I got as an anniversary gift this weekend. Now I have a small & a medium!  Couldn't be happier


Stunning!   Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Both are gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ness7386

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!   Congrats and happy anniversary!


Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3400950
> View attachment 3400951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my new medium florentine satchel that I got as an anniversary gift this weekend. Now I have a small & a medium!  Couldn't be happier


Love them both! Twins on the small denim Flo. Don't you just love that bag? And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them both! Twins on the small denim Flo. Don't you just love that bag? And Happy Anniversary!


Thx and yes I DO Love it!


----------



## Lauren young

*Oh hello beautiful. Got this a couple of months ago. Currently waiting for a mini in brown t Moro  *


----------



## keishapie1973

Lauren young said:


> *Oh hello beautiful. Got this a couple of months ago. Currently waiting for a mini in brown t Moro  *
> View attachment 3471746



She's beautiful....


----------



## Lauren young

keishapie1973 said:


> She's beautiful....


Thank you! I  her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lauren young said:


> *Oh hello beautiful. Got this a couple of months ago. Currently waiting for a mini in brown t Moro  *
> View attachment 3471746


Beautiful.  Enjoy both your Flo satchels.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hello Dooney Flo ladies. Need your opinion on color ID. I think this is Ivy but maybe it's teal? Thoughts?


----------



## MiaBorsa

It looks like ivy to me.


----------



## TaterTots

I'm going with Ivy as well.... gorgeous bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello Dooney Flo ladies. Need your opinion on color ID. I think this is Ivy but maybe it's teal? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485176
> View attachment 3485177


I can't tell from the picture.   I have Florentine in ivy, teal, marine, and navy.  The teal looks like the navy under fluorescent lighting,  but it shows some green in the undertone in natural lighting.   The ivy looks like a dark green... very dark in dim light,  but no blue undertones.
Do you have the bag or are you looking at it online?


----------



## MaryBel

Awwlibrary said:


> Hello Dooney Flo ladies. Need your opinion on color ID. I think this is Ivy but maybe it's teal? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485176
> View attachment 3485177


I think it's ivy


----------



## YankeeDooney

I agree with the ladies...looks like Ivy to me as well.


----------



## Awwlibrary

lavenderjunkie said:


> I can't tell from the picture.   I have Florentine in ivy, teal, marine, and navy.  The teal looks like the navy under fluorescent lighting,  but it shows some green in the undertone in natural lighting.   The ivy looks like a dark green... very dark in dim light,  but no blue undertones.
> Do you have the bag or are you looking at it online?



I have the bag. This is my own picture. It's very dark green, no blue undertones that I can see but I'll try under florescent light.


----------



## Awwlibrary

TaterTots said:


> I'm going with Ivy as well.... gorgeous bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## TaterTots

Awwlibrary said:


> Thank you!!



You're welcome!!


----------



## Rawren91

Here is my new mini satchel in tmoro brown. It's so unbelievably smooth all over.


----------



## aerinha

Rawren91 said:


> Here is my new mini satchel in tmoro brown. It's so unbelievably smooth all over.



I love Tmoro and have never seen a bad one. Yours is adorable. Makes me want a mini although I have it in small


----------



## Twoboyz

Rawren91 said:


> Here is my new mini satchel in tmoro brown. It's so unbelievably smooth all over.



Beautiful!


----------



## Rawren91

aerinha said:


> I love Tmoro and have never seen a bad one. Yours is adorable. Makes me want a mini although I have it in small


Thanks! I have a small in natural but this one is much more practical for me. The small sometimes is just too much.


----------



## Rawren91

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! It's becoming my favorite color now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Rawren91 said:


> Here is my new mini satchel in tmoro brown. It's so unbelievably smooth all over.



It is beautiful! Congrats! Love Tmoro brown!


----------

